# The ACNH Rant Thread



## Alolan_Apples

Similar to the What’s Bothering You Thread in the Basement, this is a thread to discuss your frustrations with the new game if you have any. Since there was a lot of complaint threads on the ACNL board, I decided to come up with a thread where you can share all of your frustrations or other problems (like someone else ruined your island). ACNH may not have the same problems ACNL did since Nintendo listened to us, but that doesn’t mean ACNH is free of any flaws. For a reminder:


Stay on topic and do not complain about anything that isn’t ACNH-related.
Use spoilers if you’re at a point nobody else got to yet.
Do not publicly blacklist other members or members from other websites. You may complain about other people being problematic, but do not call out their names or specify what site they’re from.
Remember to be respectful to others when they state their frustrations.
You are allowed to give or ask for help or guidance on how to get past a point of frustration, but do not use this thread as a Wi-Fi or trading thread.
You don’t have to use this thread if you don't want to, but be sure to follow the rules if you use this thread.


----------



## Jolyne

I wish that we would have the hourly music already instead of waiting until a certain point in game play.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm kinda bummed that your starting villagers can only be a Jock and an Uchi. Kind of a strange combo imo. Why couldn't it be any of the other personalities?


----------



## rhinoo

The fish shadow look a lil strange and glitchy...


----------



## LunaLight

rhinoo said:


> The fish shadow look a lil strange and glitchy...



Noticed that too, they’re kind of pixelated.


----------



## Hesper

Why is iron so annoying to get? Aaaaaahhhh


----------



## Lavulin98

I am stuck in the lower part of the island due to both rivers going south. lol talk about jail


----------



## Magicman

1. No new\bigger upgrades for the interior of the house since wild world. I was hoping for more rooms or something like terraforming but for inside.
2. Map is still smaller than the n64 map. With 8 players available to move in they should give them all more room to build.
3. Not so much buildings. There could be more a variety of buildings to choose to build like hair salon, kicks store, cafe, lief store etc. while having the option to not put some of you don't want it


----------



## cIementine

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda bummed that your starting villagers can only be a Jock and an Uchi. Kind of a strange combo imo. Why couldn't it be any of the other personalities?



i feel the same way - i gave up on resetting for villagers just because i like hardly any of the villagers from these personalities


----------



## Holly...

Hesper said:


> Why is iron so annoying to get? Aaaaaahhhh



For me I found it was helpful to use Nook Miles to travel to another island! (Instead of just waiting for them to respawn on your own island) That way you can bash up all the rocks there, visit another island and repeat. That's how I managed to get 30 irons in one day.


----------



## kirbbys

You get iron from rocks right ? i smashed all of mine because I had cherry energy *facepalm*. I need NUGGETS!


----------



## pocky

my only complaint is with donations



Spoiler



Once you donate a certain amount to Nook, he will no longer accept donations as you have to wait for Blathers to finish setting up. I picked a spot for the museum, and since I started the game at 3AM at 5AM it became a "new" day and Blathers was already set up. So I excitedly went and donated the stuff I had for him. But once I donated 15 items he stopped taking donations as he is now in the process of updating his tent. This means that I cant donate any of the new fish or bugs I find today. Right now I just have a stack of fish and bugs outside the museum that I will hopefully donate once Blathers accepts donations again...

and while I'm on this topic... I hate that I couldn't place the museum where I wanted to because there were parts of the island I couldnt access when I was first given the chance to build the museum. I know that I can move it later, but I would have preferred to place it where I wanted to from the very beginning.


----------



## Hesper

That's what I'm doing, but the 2k miles a ticket is a bit annoying when it keeps giving me sturgeon missions. Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: Something about game features



It bums me out that a couple of features in ACNL (including some mainstays for most of the series) are not present in the game. But hope is not lost. They may re-appear in upcoming DLC. I would rather pay for a feature to be present again rather than have it be absent


----------



## tanisha23

The balloon present's shadows don't seem to line up with the actual balloon presents.


----------



## Romaki

There's, like, way too many balloons. I'm sick and tired of hunting them down every ten minutes!


----------



## Miss Misty

Bit of a minor nitpick, but the sheer amount of trash is disheartening. I know they needed to make the junk items slightly more accessible since they are involved in crafting recipes (and I _have_ been enjoying making succulents out of the cans I pull up.) But holy moly it seems like every third "fish" I reel in is actually a piece of trash.

Also a minor rant at myself: Me, you lucked out that there was a Nook Miles initiative for dropping a balloon present into the water and losing it. We got that squared away now, though, so I don't want to see me doing that again. Am I clear?


----------



## Whisper

Not a fan of how I can't put the flowers or trees that I dug up in storage.


----------



## Hesper

Romaki said:


> There's, like, way too many balloons. I'm sick and tired of hunting them down every ten minutes!



At least they're more than just balloon furniture this time. I've gotten some cool stuff and I'm relieved. 

Why can't I buy customization kits in packs of larger than 5? This neat shell bed I found a recipe for wants 7 of them. Seriously, at the minimum they should come in bulks of 10.


----------



## muromame

I'm annoyed at how bad villager dialogue is now. I hope it'll improve by a lot as time goes on.

Also I don't like that they took all the exotic fruit out of the game except coconuts. Why are there no bananas, lychees, durian, lemons etc anymore?


----------



## K.K. Tori

It's waaaay too hard to make bells, given how easy it is in Pocket Camp.
I wish it was easier, if I wasn't able to get fruit from other folks, I'd be struggling a lot more.


----------



## Momonoki

At this point, I kind of wish they gave us the ability to change our island names (for a fee/with a cooldown period).


----------



## tanisha23

tanisha23 said:


> The balloon present's shadows don't seem to line up with the actual balloon presents.



Edit: Playing some more, I realize that it's not that they don't line up necessarily, it's that the sun in this game seems to have much more of an impact on where the shadows are located. It's cool I suppose, but it wasn't helpful for hunting down the balloons. I just found a better way to catch them though, so not as annoying, but I was so used to looking at the shadow and then using the slingshot back in New Leaf.


----------



## Zura

I'm absolutely in love with this game so far even after reading the comments in this thread. The game feels like Nintendo finally gave us what we've been asking for since GC and ignored all the fluff

Although I do have some problems with multiplayer. You cant place, move  or pickup furniture inside/outside when someone is over. Your villagers head home when someone is over. I don't know if it's just a tutorial thing or not but it was available in NL


----------



## Skiyoshi

I don't enjoy having to do custom designs in game with no touchscreen. Drawing with joysticks is a pain and so difficult.

Party Play is needlessly limiting with the whole leader/follower roles and restrictions.


----------



## Soenatte

I didn't know that building the houses would make Tom Nook autoinvite random villagers in them... I thought I had to build them and THEN invite people from the nook miles islands... and now I'm stuck with literally a whole bunch of villagers I positively DETEST... :<


----------



## psiJordan

I'm mostly annoyed/concerned with everything that's missing. Specifically some key things that have been apart of the series since the beginning, like Katrina, Redd, paintings, gyroids, Gracie, Rover, diving, Dream Suite, etc. I know that there's always a possibility that some of the missing characters will be added later on in updates, but i'm worried that they'll just turn into random visits at the plaza for a day. Why isn't there more facilities besides the shop and clothing store? the little facility options we have are kind of lacking.


----------



## nikkie23

-Mystery islands sometimes not having villagers on them, traveled two times straight and no villager there each time.

-Cant see where friends are on the map when visit

-Cant message friends unless they visit me or I visit them
(Wont know to visit without other communication methods outside of the game)


----------



## IslandGuy

they could have added the option to customize some shortcuts. The ZR button is reserved for emotes when it could be put to better use as an insta-nook mile app button or an insta design app access. it also bugs me how they dont let you skip lots of unneccesary dialogue.


----------



## AquaMarie

nikkie23 said:


> -Mystery islands sometimes not having villagers on them, traveled two times straight and no villager there each time.
> 
> -Cant see where friends are on the map when visit
> 
> -Cant message friends unless they visit me or I visit them
> (Wont know to visit without other communication methods outside of the game)



I might be able to help you with a couple of these. If you've already built the three plots for Nook you will be unable to encounter villagers on tours for a while.  

Also,  if you add someone as a best friend you can message each other when you are each in your own town.


----------



## Mareets

I understand the whole DIY thing but I..... :\ am not fond of it lmao...


----------



## Envy

The game is great so far, but I do have some complaints/concerns:

1. Villager interaction: I've heard that the villagers don't interact with much depth or give us any requests in the first several days because they're still in tutorial mode. TBH, I find that to be a glaring flaw. Thankfully it's only in the beginning of the game, but that is really annoying.

2. Hourly Music: This is not a complaint about the hourly music, this is a complaint that I'm on day three and I still haven't heard it! Like the villagers being in extended tutorial mode for days, this is just annoying. The first several days are when I play the game the most and hear the music... But for the first several days in this game you don't get the music. =/

3. HHD had ceiling objects. Are they not in this game?

4. The tools breaking is getting pretty annoying.

5. Even with the extra storage upgrade, the inventory still fills up too quickly, especially with the crafting material. Not a major complaint, but I think the inventory should have been streamlined by now. Tools should be in a separate inventory (something I have been asking for since the GCN days!), and the crafting material should be as well.


----------



## Feraligator

1. Find it really weird that there's only triangle grass in the game. I really miss the circle grass that's been in every AC game until now.
2. The music is really repetitive after 3 days of hearing it every hour. I can't wait until I unlock hourly music.


----------



## pocky

Tools breaking is my biggest issue right now. Sucks when I'm having fun catching fish or bugs and I have to stop what I'm doing to find the crafting table and make new tools. I know that I can just carry a crafting table and materials around, but then I have to sacrifice inventory space. It's really frustrating. 

Worst of all 



Spoiler: regarding golden tools



I hear that golden tools break too???



Other than that my only other complaint is all of the missing NPCs and features, which I'm hoping will be added with DLC.


----------



## Speeny

First thing that comes to mind is farming sharks is definitely more time-consuming due to auto-save I’m guessing. Have to go in and out of buildings in order for them to respawn faster. I usually run into them around 5pm/6pm onwards.


----------



## R. Planet

Envy said:


> The game is great so far, but I do have some complaints/concerns:
> 
> 1. Villager interaction: I've heard that the villagers don't interact with much depth or give us any requests in the first several days because they're still in tutorial mode. TBH, I find that to be a glaring flaw. Thankfully it's only in the beginning of the game, but that is really annoying.



I'm glad to hear this as it would have been my only real complaint.


----------



## Finnian

Major spoilers:



Spoiler



I could go off forever. Here are my main grips:
Multiplayer is a joke
No Dream suite
Same 5 fish and bugs over and over again
2 types of flowers
Harvey's island is so pointless
No tours!!!!!!
The villagers dialogue is bland
To play with other people, you have to pay
I havent seen a single beetle on a tree or any sharks
Getting Iron nuggets is annoying
Crafting is annoying
Muesum has no art section
It is not as good New Leaf.
I've been so hyped. Like, I cant afford my rent because of Corona, but decided to buy a $60 game type of excited. This is a massive disappointment.


----------



## Nooblord

From what I’ve played so far,

I don’t like that we can’t store turnips in storage.
It’s odd that we can’t place tools on tables, that includes the ocarina. You can only display it on the floor.
I don’t like the new goldfish bowls. (The Ranchu goldfish can’t be placed on top of anything for some strange reason, but the other goldfish can. Might be fixed in an upcoming update.)
I wish the lockers and basket returned. Forgot how convenient they were.


----------



## petaI

it's not that big of a deal, but i wish they added more to the local co-op mode .. i'm glad it's easy to switch leaders but i wish the follower(s) didn't have so many limitations. like for one when you pick up things it goes straight into the recycle bin which is annoying :/ i don't know why they didn't just make it to where the items go into your storage


----------



## Kristenn

Slightly annoyed that you can't craft anything in multiples....


----------



## tajikey

acnl322 said:


> Slightly annoyed that you can't craft anything in multiples....



Came to say this... specifically fish bait.


----------



## Becca617

1. my biggest complaint at this moment is about the hourly music like others have said: i've heard the same song for days and i'm getting sick of it. it takes a bit too long to unlock the hourly music.. debating on actually muting my tv from how repetitive the same song is getting

2. wishing we could craft fish bait in multiples 

3. my fishing rod probably breaks every 5 minutes because it's my only good source of bells at the moment. that's even with the regular version, tools break quickly


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Tt complaint again about music. 2pm gives me a headache


----------



## NickoCrossing

*Flower types*

There’s only like 3 flower types in my town, I can’t even find common flowers such as tulips and roses. It seems maybe the flower types could depend on what hemisphere you chose your island to be in, but not even the shop or the Nook Miles island tours have any other flower type in stock...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Someone elsewhere mention a fair amount of the furniture sets have been cut, including all Gracie stuff, and the astro set. Not sure how they know this.


----------



## Jared:3

Have any villagers that we know of been cut? that would kinda suck


----------



## Mareets

ALSO my BIGGEST complaint which is kind of a funny one but the fact that there's barely ANY use of the touch screen, it would be so useful for quickly selecting something in my inventory or like many ppl have mentioned the pattern designer... missed opportunity tbh


----------



## CowKing

I'm kinda salty about the whole thing about the 3 plots thing Tom makes you do.
The day before I convinced Zucker and Lily to move to my island, and I already planned where to put their houses. But when Tom asked me to place those 3 plots, I had no idea if 2 of them were the villagers I requested or they were random villagers. The game never tells you, or at least not clearly. So now I have to wait until I unlock town hall before I can move their houses to where I originally wanted them to be.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is Agent S a male now? I saw that they had a blue name tag, yet in earlier games, it was pink.


----------



## Sanaki

Tools breaking is annoying me. 

Can't get lillies to save my life. Store won't sell them


----------



## John Wick

I got the console and was still waiting on the game.

I've downloaded a ton of gameplay and read just about everything I could about the game.

Today, I rejected the game parcel when it arrived.

I opened the console so now I am trying to sell it privately.

My 15 year relationship with this series is over, for now.

Too many cons, and not enough pros.

Made my heart sink to hear of the NPC cuts, the bushes, shops, furniture sets.

I had my island planned out. I'd make a modern hotel, then I found the house is smaller now (I have also seen footage of all the available exteriors after the final upgrade), the left and right rooms are only 6 x 6, and the attic and basement are rectangle, 10 x 6.

And.. no house styles as in New Leaf.

There went my last hope after bushes being cut from the game, and seeing islands with just fences and furniture outside.

You can cram stuff outside, but bushes really are vital to beautification.

There is a heap more, like the game being one big crafting grind, that the developer even said was 'in part', made that way to ease PC players into it.

A shame they forgot about the fifteen + year(s) veteran players who had their hopes and dreams pretty much crushed.

Breaking tools, (and golden tools?), mystery tours at 2000 Nook Miles a pop... 

It used to cost a mere $1000 Bells to visit Tortimer island for farming and tours.)

Bells have become the secondary currency, as with PC, and Nook Miles are the Leaf Tickets of NH, as in, a grind to make, and the cost of certain things is absurdly high.

Nook's Cranny with one upgrade?
Even Wild World had Nookington's.

No more Gracie furniture.
That's what I planned to use. 

I have been in complete turmoil over it, as each feature or NPC was stripped from the game, I kept clinging on, telling myself it would be ok, but with so much taken away, leaving a skeleton, with a ton of fantastic content removed for no real reason, I realized there wasn't enough left (for me) to really enjoy.

I hope for those playing, that if they add it back, that it isn't at a real cost.

I'll check the news and hope that AC finds it's way back to the amazing series it has always been.

Maybe if enough fans let Nintendo know that it's not OK to strip a massive amount of features, NPC's, shops, art, swimming, house size and style (the list goes on.), then maybe they will fix it, but I don't think they care at this point.

I hope it has a happy ending, somewhere down the line.


----------



## poweradeex

Having to make the furniture etc for villagers homes....so tedious. The FLIMSY TOOLS are so irritating.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Jolyne said:


> I wish that we would have the hourly music already instead of waiting until a certain point in game play.



Tell me about it. I'm just about going mad from hearing this same starter tune for 4 days straight. When does the town hall get built anyway? I have all three animal homes ready to go (materials supplied with animal names on the signs) but only one has been built and moved into. Do I have to wait until the other two are moved into before the town hall/hourly music?



Zura said:


> Although I do have some problems with multiplayer. You cant place, move  or pickup furniture inside/outside when someone is over. Your villagers head home when someone is over. I don't know if it's just a tutorial thing or not but it was available in NL



Dang that part about animals going indoors hasn't been a thing since Wild World. Does that happen even with a lesser amount of online players, say just 2 people? You could understand if 8 people were over, but surely the Switch could handle a few animals plus a few players.


----------



## Nooblord

John Wick said:


> I hope it has a happy ending, somewhere down the line.



I’m shocked at how much was cut from the game, as well. I have a feeling a lot of things will be added back incrementally, through updates/events.

I’m still really enjoying the game, and can’t wait to see what’s in store.
You’ll probably get everything you were expecting in due time, then maybe you’ll pick up the game again.

But yeah, I get where you’re coming from.


----------



## duckyducky

2000 nook miles to go to an island that has the same flowers and fruit as mine


----------



## Nooblord

Bubblebeam said:


> Tell me about it. I'm just about going mad from hearing this same starter tune for 4 days straight. When does the town hall get built anyway? I have all three animal homes ready to go (materials supplied with animal names on the signs) but only one has been built and moved into. Do I have to wait until the other two are moved into before the town hall/hourly music?
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that part about animals going indoors hasn't been a thing since Wild World. Does that happen even with a lesser amount of online players, say just 2 people? You could understand if 8 people were over, but surely the Switch could handle a few animals plus a few players.



The animals do walk around outside when there are visitors.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

John Wick said:


> Had to snip that eloquent vent.



I don't think we have the full game yet. A previous direct may have mentioned them patching in future events, while showing returning npcs like Leif. Take that how you want. I'm concernd about needing a sd card to keep playing.


----------



## Mu~

What John Wick said + that annoying autosave.


----------



## blossoming

To be honest, I havent gotten the game yet but reading reviews about it makes me really disappointed. Dont get me wrong, theres still a lot of cool aspects but theres so many amazing NPCs that aren't in the game anymore and it sucks. And the stuff about the house, and how theres not even many upgrades for nooks shop, which was one of the best parts. Honestly I prefer new leaf just by reading your rants, maybe that's just me.


----------



## Speeny

I have only minor problems with the game. 

One thing that I’ve noticed is that it just doesn’t compare to when I first played New Leaf. At least the initial stuff anyway. It doesn’t have that same homey opening sequence like Wild World or NL. (Never played City Folk.) It’s nostalgic looking back on those games and thinking: yeah, I liked being in that car whilst it was raining or on the train. Completely just my opinion though. 

I’m enjoying the game thoroughly, but maybe because I’m an adult now I just have different tastes. I’ve only played the game for 4 days now like most the majority of people. Once I truly start putting in time to develop my island and grow with my islanders/villagers I’m sure I’ll become more attached.


----------



## GalacticGhost

Wilbur and Orville, you've sent me to an island with pears 500 times already. I already have some at home, in fact pears were the fruit I started with. Please stop.


----------



## sunchild

my one minor complaint right now is that i wish i could craft things, mainly fish bait, in multiples. i would like to stop button mashing lol.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

-no rover. still not over it.

-hourly music. what happened? why do we have to wait for it?

-kinda getting annoyed that tools break easily even the better ones, but it's fine i guess, though i just think the crafting thing will get old very quick. was never a big fan of it even on pocket camp. i wanted to make an island/town, not be the next cyrus.

-lack of NPCs.

-what happened to the other exotic fruits?

-and the worth of 2000 nook miles ticket is not worth it.

other things, i can still tolerate.


----------



## Amphibian

Inviting campers using amiibo is a bit tedious since you need to invite them three times and you need to craft them something every time  I'm not sure if this has something to do with island rating but it is rather annoying


----------



## Underneath The Stars

ok regarding, NPCs to be fair they wanted to give us that deserted island feel, but hearing that in the future they won't even come (even BREWSTER?) these are animal crossing staples......

correct me if wrong and most of them are coming though, not just on holidays/special events


----------



## blossoming

BREWSTERS NOT COMING BACK???? Okay bye I'm done. This game just isnt doing it for me.


----------



## Chachamaru

*This *is my biggest annoyance so far. I'm really annoyed by it. Furniture colors and nook points reward furniture items seem to be specific to islands like the flowers and fruits are. Randomly generated. Whats worse? You can't edit them.

 I have also noticed I am only getting 3 types of flowers for sale in nooks cranny. It never changes.

*Main other things:*
-no deep sea diving/swimming?.. Why..?
-no dream suite type of situation.
-Island tickets are super expensive for me to repeatedly find no villager, no good bugs, no good fish, my native fruit, my native flower. Over, and over, and over again.
-dialogue in game with animals has always been headed down hill with every new title, and this is the worst yet. So boring. They get annoyed with you easily too.
-why oh why do some wallpapers have no windows and others do. It's bizarre.

*Silly personal things:*
-Not a fan of the new football fish look, I miss the teeth. I like the scary angler fish look over the plainer ones.
-goldfish bowl is cute, but.. I miss the cute fish bowl. It's now like an outdoor pot/decor..
-Was hoping for doors between rooms like in happy home designer. nope.
-was hoping for ceiling lights like in happy home designer. again, nope?
-I am personally not a fan of the tools breaking.. The more you progress the less of a problem it is, but it just feels annoying to me.
-sad we seemingly cant make the outside of our houses and buildings stylized anymore. I will miss my castle house in new leaf.


----------



## Therhodian

The game is sold out everywhere in my country...  I didn't pre-order... Now I finaly got it... But I need to wait 7-9 more hours til I get the game it will be evening by then.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

FootballFish said:


> *Silly personal things:*
> -Not a fan of the new football fish look, I miss the teeth. I like the scary angler fish look over the plainer ones.
> 
> -Was hoping for doors between rooms like in happy home designer. nope.



YES omg i caught a few football fish and they look so plain looking now lol

no doors? yikes


----------



## blossoming

why is this game so much worse than animal crossing new leaf like ugh now im sad i thought that loads of npcs would come back but nope. i think the magic is gone and it's so disappointing. i thought the villager dialogue would get better


----------



## Heyden

I’m enjoying the game so far but the Nook Miles Tour is a huge stepdown from the island in ACNL.
I’m grinding 2000 miles to 90% of the time go to an island with my fruit/flowers already, has no shop, no multiplayer with friends, no basket to put your items in, and theres like only 4 different islands you can explore which have the same bugs and fish as your town anyway. And I really really miss the island tours so much : (

Oh yeah and Harvey should’ve just been left out, such a useless feature lol.


----------



## blossoming

It seems so hard to get


----------



## JKDOS

Jolyne said:


> I wish that we would have the hourly music already instead of waiting until a certain point in game play.



This ^ . I've played countless hours over the weekend, and every minute I play I'm stuck with the same 2 tracks. (1 plays during the day, 1 plays very late at night)


Also:

* Gold Tools break, or so I've read... 

* Some fish (Maybe bugs too) can only be caught on cliffs. This sucks because I was going to have a flat town like Wild World.

* Can't move/pickup furniture in town while guest are over... No Nintendo, I don't know Japanese culture, but it is most certainly not RUDE to move furniture when guest are over... Especially when the guest verbally state they don't mind If I move some furniture.

* Multiplayer is still a mess. It takes way too long to go out, or open the game. This process needs to be more streamlined.

* Villager dialogue is as bad as New Leaf if not worse.


That's about it. The game is otherwise great.


----------



## Krissi2197

Couple of gripes I have so far:

- I wish I can craft multiple of something. Especially bait. Crafting it one by one is such a hassle... If the store sold it I would just spend bells to buy it rather than spending so much time button mashing to craft.

- The Nook Miles Tours are kinda... Lackluster. Sure, I sometimes get an island where I feel my trip is worth it, but 9 out of 10 times it's just disappointment. If they added exclusive bugs/fish that appear ONLY on these tours, or added more exotic fruit (bananas, for example) it'd give them more variety and give me more incentive to go. I'm only really going once a day now until villagers start appearing again.

- Multiplayer seems lackluster. It may be because all of my friends are just starting out just like I am, but at least in New Leaf we had the island to go to to play fun mini games and try to see who can catch the most rare fish and beetles... Now we don't really have much to do other than run around one of each other's islands and hitting each other with nets for a few minutes. Seems really boring to me and I'm sad about that because I really wanted to involve myself with the community this time around.

Here's hoping these change in future updates!! Other than that I love the game. Been playing it all weekend and I'm so sad I have to go back to work today since I won't get to play as much lol


----------



## JKDOS

Lavulin98 said:


> I am stuck in the lower part of the island due to both rivers going south. lol talk about jail



That was intentional. Everyone is stuck. You need to progress the story .

- - - Post Merge - - -



tanisha23 said:


> The balloon present's shadows don't seem to line up with the actual balloon presents.



That's not a problem. In real life, shadows change depending on the location of the sun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Romaki said:


> There's, like, way too many balloons. I'm sick and tired of hunting them down every ten minutes!



Then stop. Who is forcing you? I love the balloons, and will keep them as is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaws said:


> It's waaaay too hard to make bells, given how easy it is in Pocket Camp.
> I wish it was easier, if I wasn't able to get fruit from other folks, I'd be struggling a lot more.



1. Pocket Camp is not a true Animal Crossing game, so we shouldn't compare to it.

2. Making money is no hard. Go fishing. I made 400,000 bells yesterday. Also, keep an eye out for Emperor butterflies and Tarantulas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nikkie23 said:


> -Cant message friends unless they visit me or I visit them
> (Wont know to visit without other communication methods outside of the game)



Not true, like in New Leaf, you can use the Best Friend chat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mareets said:


> ALSO my BIGGEST complaint which is kind of a funny one but the fact that there's barely ANY use of the touch screen, it would be so useful for quickly selecting something in my inventory or like many ppl have mentioned the pattern designer... missed opportunity tbh



The Nintendo Switch plays docked to a TV/Monitor, touchscreen is not a priority for gameplay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Is Agent S a male now? I saw that they had a blue name tag, yet in earlier games, it was pink.



Villager name tags are based on their colors, not genders.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FootballFish said:


> *e? You can't edit them.
> 
> I have also noticed I am only getting 3 types of flowers for sale in nooks cranny. It never changes.
> 
> *


*

You have to unlock more flowers. They only sell what you've unlocked.*


----------



## Amphibian

Just invited Fuchsia to the campsite and I'm not really feeling her new catchphrase (it's 'precious'!)


----------



## lunachii

I'm sorry but I hate the music, it is hourly because of my upgrades, but I can still barely tell any difference between the songs and it feels like I listen to the same song all day.

I also hate crafting tools and them breaking, especially if you're in an inconvenient spot and you have to run all the way home to craft a new one. Crafting other stuff is fun tho

On the topic of crafting: I wish you could craft in quantities, for example craft 2 axes at once. Really annoying if you have a lot to craft.

I also hate not being able to move stuff around in your pockets, having to drop them and pick them up to be "in the right" place, my ocd can't handle it


----------



## JKDOS

lunachii said:


> I also hate not being able to move stuff around in your pockets, having to drop them and pick them up to be "in the right" place, my ocd can't handle it



You actually can. Try holding A.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

My biggest complain is that you can't play with your friends online/ scan QR codes without paying. Back in the day those were for FREE. 

Also, the lack of an art section in the museum is disappointing


----------



## Chachamaru

JKDOS said:


> You have to unlock more flowers. They only sell what you've unlocked.


How do you unlock them? I have gone to around 15 islands and have gotten nothing but hyacinths and cosmos. I have nooks cranny upgraded to it's second (final..?) level and still have nothing but tulips, cosmos, and hyacinths. Really want lilies..


----------



## JKDOS

FootballFish said:


> How do you unlock them? I have gone to around 15 islands and have gotten nothing but hyacinths and cosmos. I have nooks cranny upgraded to it's second (final..?) level and still have nothing but tulips, cosmos, and hyacinths. Really want lilies..



You need to pick them up and bring them home. I can't remember if you need to plant them or not. I've got Tulips now. This is the way it is, at least while we're in tutorial mode, or until we unlock Leif.


----------



## Blue1215

I’ve been playing for a little while now and I definitely have some complaints. My island just feels lifeless... the villagers are so bland to where I can’t tell their personalities apart yet. They don’t ask for many favors, I haven’t had one ask to come over, and they get annoyed with me way too fast. I’m so so disappointed about the NPCs cut... I’ve been playing AC since the 4th grade and I’ve grown attached to these characters. I’m pretty sad that all of the Gracie stuff is now gone. There’s no swimming and diving. And the Nook Miles Trips are wayyy too expensive to send me to a tiny island with the same fruit, flowers, bugs, and fish as mine.There’s only one upgrade to Timmy and Tommy’s store, which is really sad. All the cool fruit and bushes are out. Like there’s just so much missing that it’s overwhelming. I already kinda feel like I’m running out of objectives. I came into this game with an open mind and now I might just go back to New Leaf after a bit.


----------



## JKDOS

Blue1215 said:


> I’ve been playing for a little while now and I definitely have some complaints. My island just feels lifeless... the villagers are so bland to where I can’t tell their personalities apart yet.



Really? My jock won't shut up about his muscles, abs, and training routine.


----------



## fawnpi

Amphibian said:


> Just invited Fuchsia to the campsite and I'm not really feeling her new catchphrase (it's 'precious'!)


This ! I miss hearing her say Girlfriend,,, made me happy.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I am getting sick of my tools breaking. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## SheepMareep

DaviddivaD said:


> I am getting sick of my tools breaking. It's getting ridiculous.



Make stronger tools


----------



## Airysuit

My best friend app ig is constantly sending notifications, even when i turn it off/no one is online/ in flightmode...

Heard other people experiencing this as well. Hope they fix this bug


----------



## Lancelot

tanisha23 said:


> The balloon present's shadows don't seem to line up with the actual balloon presents.



They’re higher up so the shadows shouldn’t line up. Especially when the shadows actually change with where the light source is coming from depending on the time of day. The the further something is from a light source and surface , the further the shadow


Edit: oh you already replied to yourself oops


----------



## towki

Not being able to make a second bridge after the initial one you place down is semi frustrating. I know you're able to make more bridges later on, but it's still a slight inconvenience that irks me more than it probably should.


----------



## Lancelot

Finnian said:


> Major spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I could go off forever. Here are my main grips:
> Multiplayer is a joke
> No Dream suite
> Same 5 fish and bugs over and over again
> 2 types of flowers
> Harvey's island is so pointless
> No tours!!!!!!
> The villagers dialogue is bland
> To play with other people, you have to pay
> I havent seen a single beetle on a tree or any sharks
> Getting Iron nuggets is annoying
> Crafting is annoying
> Muesum has no art section
> It is not as good New Leaf.
> I've been so hyped. Like, I cant afford my rent because of Corona, but decided to buy a $60 game type of excited. This is a massive disappointment.



Multiplayer doesn’t seem any different than new leaf?

Bugs and fish depend on the season so yeh, they’re gonna be the same if you’ve caught them all this month 

Can get more flowers from nook tours or shops. Or even just trading with people here

Don’t have to pay to play with other people as far as I’m aware?


----------



## towki

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Don’t have to pay to play with other people as far as I’m aware?



I think they're referring to having to pay for Nintendo Online, which isn't too steep of a price, at least compared to similar services like Xbox Live.


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Not sure if this was mentioned, but my villagers end up going back to their default clothes... I had Coach wearing something nice and after a day he was back to default. Which was surprising since Ive never seen villagers in NL go back to default unless Isabelle was involved. Might just be me, but I liked when they wore the clothes I gave them...
Edit to say: THEY ROTATE CLOTHES! ♡ Finally!!


----------



## trashpedia

Minor complaint, but I'm tired of hearing the same background music all day. Also the island tours are becoming underwhelming. I dislike having to spend around 2000 miles on it only to get a generic island with the same fruits and native flowers as mine. I hoping to get an island with bamboo or with hybrid flowers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

A thing about removed features...

You may contact Nintendo about features that were removed and ask why they were removed (like house size being reduced). If they planned it for DLC, fine. But if they have a legitimate reason to not have certain features (like Nook upgrades and Brewster’s), then that’s when you should ask for them back. Right now, the game is still new, and paid DLC hasn’t been announced yet.


----------



## Jrrj15

No Gyroids is the main one for me very disappointing that they took out a staple of the franchise imo. Also classic characters that are missing like Crazy Redd, Joanne. Here's to hoping that we get really sick free updates and that Nintendo decides to support this game for a long time. I know we're getting holiday updates but I hope they decided to go further beyond that!


----------



## cornimer

The only thing that's made me sad so far is how long it takes to unlock hourly music. It's one of my favourite features (I'm a music major ok ) and I'm pretty sick of the tutorial music. It makes sense because I guess it's linked to the town hall which doesn't exist at the beginning, but I still wish it was unlocked after you pay off your tent or something.

The "missing" features don't bother me yet, I'm sure they will be added in future updates! In my opinion it's no fun if we get everything all at once. The longer we can keep unlocking stuff, the longer we will keep playing!


----------



## sylviabee

not a huge deal and im still enjoying the game, but i hate crafting all the furniture for the three villagers to move in. it will probably be the same deal for anyone else to move in. wahhh


----------



## exos

This is more of an issue about me having bad luck but I'm seriously about to file a lawsuit against Tom Nook. Literally all of the deserted islands I've been to have my native fruit and I keep getting the SAME ugly villagers lmaoo I know it's petty but I'm so frustrated!!!!


----------



## bcmii

Oh, I am glad I found this thread. I love this game a TON, but I do have several complaints:

Crafting is so annoying. It's fine to an extent. But without spoiling anything, the game pretty much forces you to craft to progress. I think the game could've done without it. Maybe it's just me, but I feel like they REALLY downplayed crafting in the Directs. I got the impression of "hey crafting's in the game, but you don't have to use it if you want to...you can just buy stuff from the store." But no...you are FORCED to use the extremely annoying and stupid feature that is crafting to even make any progression in the game.

When you are visiting another person's island, you have NO way to access your storage. In New Leaf, you had the lockers at the train station, but in this game, your inventory is all you get. That's not the only thing that was downgraded from New Leaf, though. There are so many things that they DOWNGRADED from New Leaf, and it's extremely disappointing, because I was given the impression that this game was going to be a huge upgrade from New Leaf.

Going along with my first point: Even after you upgrade your storage, crafting materials take up way too much room. You can store them in your home storage, but then it gets really annoying to take them out to craft. You could also just put them on the ground, I personally don't like having stuff littering the ground.

The island tours are a HUGE downgrade from NL's Island. Half the islands you come across are super generic and have nothing but your native fruit and flowers. Also in NL, you were given tools to use on the island for FREE. Here, you have pay Nook Miles when your stupid tool breaks. Also, as with online multiplayer, the only storage you get is your inventory. In NL you had the bin where you could put everything you got on the island!

That brings me to my next point: Literally all the tools break. Apparently even the gold tools break! It's so annoying how the game forces you to use flimsy tools in the beginning...which break every ten minutes, and then they trick you by giving you recipes for "normal tools" which also break! So frustrating. I remember back in the good ol' days when the "normal tools" they gave you in the beginning were unbreakable (except for the ax). And even then, it doesn't help that Nook's Cranny ONLY sells flimsy tools! The game literally forces you to craft just to make a slightly better tool that's going to break anyways. Then when it breaks, you are forced to craft again...

I find pole vaulting kinda annoying. I wish the bridges were there from the start. I thought it looked so cool when they revealed it in the direct, but now, I find it annoying having to switch from whatever tool I was using to the pole vault just to access the other side of the river.

Something that really worries me is the recent data mining which has revealed that the vast majority of the special NPCs were cut. Literally *several *characters who are staples in the Animal Crossing franchise have been flat out CUT. That being said, I just watched a recent video about some datamining that was done after the launch day update, and it does look promising. Not going to spoil anything, but right now, it looks like a certain cut character and a certain cut feature might possibly be coming back soon in a future update! 

Also, I find it EXTREMELY annoying when I am trying to grab flowers and I accidentally grab the petals instead of dig up the entire flower and then I have to wait for the flower to grow back.

And this final point is probably going to make a lot of people mad, BUT...I feel like Isabell was a cheap throw in to appease the fans and that there are far more worthy characters who have been cut (as of right now) that should've made it in instead. Just my opinion tho, don't come at me.

So, while yes, this game does have several features that are new/upgraded from previous games, there are just way too many things that were flat out cut/downgraded from New Leaf that it makes it hard for me to see the overall game as an upgrade. If anything, it feels like a slight downgrade from New Leaf. Still REALLY love the game, it's just really frustrating how it feels like this game has a regressed a lot of the progress and innovation the series made with New Leaf.


----------



## Celes

When crafting in your house, you should be able to craft from materials in your storage. It's annoying to have to take them out when the game already senses the amount of materials in your storage anyways.

There should also be a way to craft multiple things at once. It's a bit of a pain to craft 20+ fish bait over and over again.


----------



## bcmii

Celes said:


> When crafting in your house, you should be able to craft from materials in your storage. It's annoying to have to take them out when the game already senses the amount of materials in your storage anyways.
> 
> There should also be a way to craft multiple things at once. It's a bit of a pain to craft 20+ fish bait over and over again.



UGH, I have the same problem! Literally just made a thread about that earlier today because I find it SOO annoying having to take crafting materials out of your storage. And if you decide to keep them in your inventory, they take up so much space, even after you upgrade to more spaces. Honestly think the game would've been much better off without all the annoying crafting and crafting materials.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am so pumped to have a new Animal Crossing but it definitely feels like for a game that took _so_ long to perfect there are a lot of little nuances? 

A.) I’m frustrated that not only did I have to pay nook miles for the tool ring, unlocking the thing doesn’t even take tools out of my general inventory space? When I saw the tool ring in trailers I thought that meant they wouldn’t need to take up inventory slots anymore. It’s even more frustrating because we have extra tools in this game. :/

B.) Crafting. I think the idea of crafting is really cute and I enjoy certain aspects of it! I just wish it wasn’t so forced and wasn’t quite so... clunky? Having to constantly re-craft tools, needing to craft items to finish building houses so villagers will move in, not being able to craft multiples at once, etc. As others have mentioned craft materials also take up a ridiculous amount of inventory space which is aggravating!

C.) Villager move ins. I love that I get to choose where the houses will go and I think the houses are super cute! But having to craft six items before they’ll move in is frustrating. 

D.) Bridges. Why wasn’t there any bridges when we first came to the island? In New Leaf we started with one bridge so you could at least navigate your entire town. I think we are able to move our house later in the game but I would’ve been happier if I could’ve just plotted my house and other buildings where I wanted them to go from the beginning.

E.) Extra Islands. I think that the idea of visiting other islands is really cute! I love that I can meet other villagers this way and collect more resources. My only gripe is that it costs Nook Miles to travel, and it needs a decent amount too! I wish I at least had the option to buy a ticket using bells.

F.) Starting villagers. Minor complaint but why did we only get two villagers to start with and why were they a jock and an uchi? It feels like an odd choice and only having two villagers is just so empty!

That’s all I can think of right now. I am really enjoying the game and I definitely don’t regret purchasing it, but I am disappointed in some aspects. I feel like New Leaf was better balanced and while I have no issues owning two copies of New Leaf I don’t think I could ever see myself wanting a second version of New Horizons.


----------



## bcmii

It just REALLY bothers me how there are things here and there that feel like they were downgraded from New Leaf. Like I said, when using online multiplayer, you have no way of accessing storage, while in New Leaf, you had the lockers at the train station. Also I feel like they really downplayed crafting in the directs. They made it sound like it was going to be mostly optional, and not an extremely annoying and clunky feature that you are forced to use to actually do anything in the game. I just wish the progressing in the game didn't revolve around the annoying crafting feature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I am so pumped to have a new Animal Crossing but it definitely feels like for a game that took _so_ long to perfect there are a lot of little nuances?
> 
> A.) I’m frustrated that not only did I have to pay nook miles for the tool ring, unlocking the thing doesn’t even take tools out of my general inventory space? When I saw the tool ring in trailers I thought that meant they wouldn’t need to take up inventory slots anymore. It’s even more frustrating because we have extra tools in this game. :/
> 
> B.) Crafting. I think the idea of crafting is really cute and I enjoy certain aspects of it! I just wish it wasn’t so forced and wasn’t quite so... clunky? Having to constantly re-craft tools, needing to craft items to finish building houses so villagers will move in, not being able to craft multiples at once, etc. As others have mentioned craft materials also take up a ridiculous amount of inventory space which is aggravating!
> 
> C.) Villager move ins. I love that I get to choose where the houses will go and I think the houses are super cute! But having to craft six items before they’ll move in is frustrating.
> 
> D.) Bridges. Why wasn’t there any bridges when we first came to the island? In New Leaf we started with one bridge so you could at least navigate your entire town. I think we are able to move our house later in the game but I would’ve been happier if I could’ve just plotted my house and other buildings where I wanted them to go from the beginning.
> 
> E.) Extra Islands. I think that the idea of visiting other islands is really cute! I love that I can meet other villagers this way and collect more resources. My only gripe is that it costs Nook Miles to travel, and it needs a decent amount too! I wish I at least had the option to buy a ticket using bells.
> 
> F.) Starting villagers. Minor complaint but why did we only get two villagers to start with and why were they a jock and an uchi? It feels like an odd choice and only having two villagers is just so empty!
> 
> That’s all I can think of right now. I am really enjoying the game and I definitely don’t regret purchasing it, but I am disappointed in some aspects. I feel like New Leaf was better balanced and while I have no issues owning two copies of New Leaf I don’t think I could ever see myself wanting a second version of New Horizons.



Do you know if the annoying crafting requirement is for all new villagers, or just the first three? If it is required for all them, then that's super frustrating.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel

I can confirm the crafting requirement is only for the first 3 villagers! After that you just place their plot and wait for someone to move in/invite someone, no crafting necessary.


----------



## cinnamonbella

The lighthouse isn't customisable.. i think it matches your airport colour which i like but not for my lighthouse


----------



## John Wick

BlueFlameAngel said:


> I can confirm the crafting requirement is only for the first 3 villagers! After that you just place their plot and wait for someone to move in/invite someone, no crafting necessary.



Also for amiibo's.

You can scan in an amiibo and invite them to the campsite when it's unlocked, and they'll apparently ask you to craft something.

Do this three times, scanning that villager in on three different days, and after crafting the third item they ask you to craft, you can invite them to move in.


----------



## Finnian

Does anyone else actually kind of hate this game?
Turns out the only shops are nooks cranny and able sisters. 
Every single time I turn this game on, I learn about something else they took out and I'm just infuriated. I wish I could return it and have my $60 back.


----------



## Meloetta

if we can stack clumps of weeds into 99, why cant we do the same with crafting materials? having it max out at 30 is so annoying. for the first week i had to drop them on the ground near the resident services tent.
speaking of materials, since trees have an equal chance of giving out each type of wood and more DIY items require just normal wood im always a little low compared to softwood or hardwood.

another thing is having to wait a the whole week until you can get hourly songs. the tutorial music was so irritating by the third day i gave up and had to just time travel. like they couldnt have given us a nighttime version or rainy day version just to shake things up a bit?

also.......are there no gyroids?


----------



## erikaeliseh

i didnt realize there wasnt hourly music - what do u mean wait until a point in gameplay?


----------



## Hesper

Finnian said:


> Does anyone else actually kind of hate this game?
> Turns out the only shops are nooks cranny and able sisters.
> Every single time I turn this game on, I learn about something else they took out and I'm just infuriated. I wish I could return it and have my $60 back.



If it helps, I've tt'd a couple of days and had Kicks set out his own blanket in the plaza same as what Mabel did at first. I'm fairly certain there's more to come. 

You know, I WAS irritated about tools breaking, and still am (seriously. a watering can? c'mon now.) but at least you don't get left high and dry on islands. i almost couldn't make an ax on this bamboo one I'm visiting, but Wilbur will sell you them for a handful of Miles.


----------



## Finnian

Hesper said:


> If it helps, I've tt'd a couple of days and had Kicks set out his own blanket in the plaza same as what Mabel did at first. I'm fairly certain there's more to come.
> 
> You know, I WAS irritated about tools breaking, and still am (seriously. a watering can? c'mon now.) but at least you don't get left high and dry on islands. i almost couldn't make an ax on this bamboo one I'm visiting, but Wilbur will sell you them for a handful of Miles.



I looked it up online because I'm impatient haha. I hope they add more shops but boy OH if I have to pay for DLC I'm gonna be irritated. It was a $60 game. But it is nice to know that Kicks is there. I think Im just handing the game over to my wife though. She is enjoying some aspects and I am just not. I had high expectations and that's my bad?? I really thought it would be like New leaf on acid.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

There is much more crafting involved than I imagined. I was under the assumption that it was optional but for some reason, Nook's Cranny is still only selling flimsy tools so I still have to craft if I need normal tools. Ugh. I miss the indestructible tools from new leaf.


----------



## Hesper

Fair enough, Finnian! I'm sorry you aren't enjoying it. c: 

*screams* LET ME CRAFT FISH BAIT IN MULTIPLES. OR MAKE FISH SPAWN BY THEMSELVES IN MY POND BECAUSE WITHOUT BAIT IT'S ALWAYS EMPTY FOR SOME REASON. 

Or both! Both, please.


----------



## Chachamaru

FootballFish said:


> *This *is my biggest annoyance so far. I'm really annoyed by it. Furniture colors and nook points reward furniture items seem to be specific to islands like the flowers and fruits are. Randomly generated. Whats worse? You can't edit them.
> 
> I have also noticed I am only getting 3 types of flowers for sale in nooks cranny. It never changes.
> 
> *Main other things:*
> -no deep sea diving/swimming?.. Why..?
> -no dream suite type of situation.
> -Island tickets are super expensive for me to repeatedly find no villager, no good bugs, no good fish, my native fruit, my native flower. Over, and over, and over again.
> -dialogue in game with animals has always been headed down hill with every new title, and this is the worst yet. So boring. They get annoyed with you easily too.
> -why oh why do some wallpapers have no windows and others do. It's bizarre.
> 
> *Silly personal things:*
> -Not a fan of the new football fish look, I miss the teeth. I like the scary angler fish look over the plainer ones.
> -goldfish bowl is cute, but.. I miss the cute fish bowl. It's now like an outdoor pot/decor..
> -Was hoping for doors between rooms like in happy home designer. nope.
> -was hoping for ceiling lights like in happy home designer. again, nope?
> -I am personally not a fan of the tools breaking.. The more you progress the less of a problem it is, but it just feels annoying to me.
> -sad we seemingly cant make the outside of our houses and buildings stylized anymore. I will miss my castle house in new leaf.



I have more to add.. I miss the gyroids as some other people mentioned here, it's quite shocking they removed them.. And the lack of an art section in the museum feels really odd too. The fact the golden shovel breaks feels a little bit like a slap in the face too.


----------



## nearthy

oh... I'm annoyed

1. I will get *VERY* angry and frustrated if they're planning to add classic NPCs via DLC. I will %$@king hate them if they looked at the Sims 4 model and thought, BRILLIANT. (been playing both franchises for over 10 years). Seriously, if they go down the EA Sims route. Veteran players will be $%ssed. 

2. ok, I get that it was meant to be used in dock, but... um, no?! *WHY NO TOUCHSCREEN!*, I mean, AT LEAST to make patterns. The pro patterns got an update but WHY NO TOUCH SCREEN?! at least for that!?

3. * S H O P S *, minimum having The Roost as a stand alone, hopefully not as an add on to the museum. Decorating the town was one of the biggest aspects in New Leaf. Why take away shops to decorate the town?

5. No Gyroids

6. Where's the art?!

7. * WHY CAN'T WE NOT DECORATE THE OUTSIDE OF OUR HOME?!*       although, I'm hoping for Reese and Cyrus to make a comeback with this feature. (´-ω-`)

8. The check out my encyclopedia message every time you caught something new. 

9. Shared pattern storage for _everyone_ on the island. I was excited when I thought it was huge per player. Super upset to realize it wasn't. 

and my biggest complaint:
* THE ISLAND IS SO FREAKING SMALL!* I seriously thought it was gonna be huge! It feels only a bit bigger than New Leaf. This was so upsetting with the potential to have a huge place to play. 

Bonus: add, all the other complains said in this forum. 

But more than frustrated, I am afraid that they got greedy with the franchise and will ruin it with DLC that used to be included in the game. I hate it when studios pull a cheap one like that, hopefully, nintendo won't ruin AC.


----------



## Harbour

this may be something that only pertains to myself, especially because i'm planning to build a seaside-themed town, but the beach is too small. by this, i mean that you physically can't build plots from nook on the beach as they're too big for the small amount of sand space, and the same happens with buildings like the museum.

i was only able to fit three houses (including mine) on the beach and the rest unfortunately had to go on land. guess it isn't the end of the world though.


----------



## Deimos

Why are there no turtle villagers?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> I looked it up online because I'm impatient haha. I hope they add more shops but boy OH if I have to pay for DLC I'm gonna be irritated. It was a $60 game. But it is nice to know that Kicks is there. I think Im just handing the game over to my wife though. She is enjoying some aspects and I am just not. I had high expectations and that's my bad?? I really thought it would be like New leaf on acid.



They didn't make us pay for the Welcome amiibo update, I doubt they'll make us pay for any potential DLC.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

- *Multiplayer with friends is extremely limited*. There are no mini-games like with Tortimer's island and you can only do the basic activities. Also not being able to travel to a mystery island with a guest while hosting.
- *No swimming*. As far as I know, there is no way to swim in this game. To me that is ridiculous. They had it in New Leaf and now that you're on your own getaway island you should have even more reason to. Though it may be too early to say this, but I haven't seen anyone post saying you can swim online.
- *Bell making is tedious.* - Honestly I know the ways to make bells are pretty similar to New Leaf, but to me that's part of the issue. I started Stardew within the last couple months and I realized how much fun activities and ways they give you to make money that New Horizons doesn't even bother with. Considering how expensive stuff gets you really need more methods to make money.

I'm sure I'll find more stuff... I have been enjoying this game, but it definitely has issues. Storage space I was going to complain about, but it gets much better later after upgrading your house and pockets.


----------



## Bubblebeam

bcmii said:


> Oh, I am glad I found this thread. I love this game a TON, but I do have several complaints:
> 
> Crafting is so annoying. It's fine to an extent. But without spoiling anything, but the game pretty much forces you to craft to progress. I think the game could've done without it.
> 
> When you are visiting another person's island, you have NO way to access your storage. In New Leaf, you had the lockers at the train station, but in this game, your inventory is all you get.
> 
> Going along with my first point: Even after you upgrade your storage, crafting materials take up way too much room. You can store them in your home storage, but then it gets really annoying to take them out to craft. You could also just put them on the ground, I personally don't like having stuff littering the ground.
> 
> I find pole vaulting kinda annoying. I wish the bridges were there from the start. I thought it looked so cool when they revealed it in the direct, but now, I find it annoying having to switch from whatever tool I was using to the pole vault just to access the other side of the river.
> 
> Something that really worries is the recent data mining which has revealed that the vast majority of the special NPCs were cut. That being said, I just watched a recent video about some datamining that was done after the launch day update, and it does look promising.
> 
> Also, I find it EXTREMELY annoying when I am trying to grab flowers and I accidentally grab the bud instead of dig up the entire flower and then I have to wait for the flower to grow back.
> 
> And this final point is probably going to make a lot of people mad, BUT...I feel like Isabell was a cheap throw in to appease the fans and that there are far more worthy characters who have been cut (as of right now) that should've made it in instead. Just my opinion tho, don't come at me.



I did notice, though I might be completely wrong, that when I scanned my amiibo cards at Harveys and then looked at the posters, they look like 3D models taken with a background? So if they did in fact model the cut NPCs for this game, maybe it was done for more than just posters? It's a stretch of a theory I know, but no harm in hoping lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

how come literally everyone has flowers like windflowers or tulips in their island and i only have COSMOS? if it wasn't because i have been slowly buying new flowers my town would have those.

also , all the times i have went into a nook miles island it gets pretty disappointing to arrive to a boring wacky island , with the same flowers and fruit i have , no villagers and overall no difference from my island.

the things you can buy with your miles tend to be really expensive , even through they are easy to obtain they are still pretty expensive.



Spoiler: Open at your own risk



golden tools do exist into the game , but they can STILL break. 
So far I only know about the golden watering can , the golden net and the golden fish rod



and just like someone said above , crafting at first is fun but then it gets a bit annoying.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Alolan_Apples said:


> A thing about removed features...
> 
> You may contact Nintendo about features that were removed and ask why they were removed (like house size being reduced). If they planned it for DLC, fine. But if they have a legitimate reason to not have certain features (like Nook upgrades and Brewster’s), then that’s when you should ask for them back. Right now, the game is still new, and paid DLC hasn’t been announced yet.



How do I contact Nintendo? I would like to ask them about several features like Art, Rooster's Cafe, or swimming.


----------



## SublimeDonut

My petpeeve is that the game is on Switch and I can't f#cking afford a Switch, God damnit, Nintendo


----------



## Amilee

even if you use the path tool to lay down qr codes they still work like regular qr codes and dont show up on map as path  
and the ingame paths are not as great as the qr code paths im used too from new leaf 
i know its a small thing but it really gets on my nerves xD


----------



## DukeSR8

Anyone else notice the devs seem to hate Crankies and Snooties? They unlock so late. Honestly wish those would've replaced Peppy and Lazy on the initial mystery islands for a change of pace. Also anyone know when we get access to online adoptions? If it's right after the campsite, going for a Cranky off an online town.


----------



## Dim

I have to wait months for it to be shark season...

Meanwhile everyone in southern hemisphere are making a lot of freaking dough with them


----------



## Paperboy012305

You can't see how many uses your tools have before they break. Would be nice if they'd let you know that.


----------



## Zanreo

Like others I'm not a fan of breakable tools, and imagine they will get really annoying after a while... Gonna get sick of constantly having to go back and remake stuff over and over and over and over. Was hoping only the flimsy tools would be breakable, but no... apparently even golden tools eventually break? Really hoping we get unbreakable tools at SOME point!


----------



## a potato

I just wish I had enough free time to play during the day! I’ve pretty much only gotten a chance to play at night, and while I love the aesthetic, I really want to play during the day.


----------



## 1kiki09

I wish the villagers had a bit more stuff for me to do! I haven't recieved any real tasks and now that I'm done with all the stuff Nook had for me I'm playing the waiting game


----------



## Zanreo

Also wish you got different hourly music earlier on (or even better, from the start), I'm already sick of hearing the same music all the time.

I miss gyroids, hope they'll be back later...

And the museum not having an art section... hopefully this and Redd will be added later

Overall I feel the game just has a really slow start compared to earlier games? I get the whole "building up a deserted island" thing, but still...


----------



## meo

- I'll be pretty bummed if the artwork doesn't return and Redd. 
- I'm also confused why they reduced the house sizes so that's a bit tedious as well especially with so much amazing looking stuff with the new textures. 
- I personally hate that the players are tied to switch users. So, if I want multiple characters for multiple houses to design, I have to make multiple switch users...and I can't online with each user because theyll require nintendo accounts and only one account can be sync'd to one user...annoying. Should have just kept it simple and like New Leaf's.
- Golden tools breaking supposedly.
- Storage in airport? Not sure if this comes later but man would a locker have been nice in the airport.
- I'm down to DIY but why the heck do I have to craft 1 medicine and 1 one fish bait at a time...so tedious to sit through the crafting animation/selections 10 times when you have 10 clams in your bags.


----------



## Mink777

Sea Bass
Black Bass
Dab
Yellow Perch

Enough said.


----------



## xara

^^ if i catch one more black bass i’ll scream. their shadows look so much bigger now and it’s confusing :c 

- the museum is gorgeous but i really hope redd comes back and that artwork can have its own exhibit again.
- i discovered today that the additional rooms in your house can no longer be expanded which is disappointing 
- i really hate having to craft furniture for villagers moving in. i don’t mind crafting at all but having to do that just feels way too much like pocket camp and i don’t like it at all - plus, it’s exhausting. 
- i really miss when my tools didn’t break - axes are one thing but having to replace all my tools 3-5 times per day? hate it lmao.
- having to pay 200 bells to send _one_ letter sucks. i miss the post office and i miss when stationary was like,, 80 bells and actually sending letters was free.
- the fish shadow sizes are kinda wonky,, you have sea-bass sized shadows that turn out to be oarfish and you have bigger shadows that turn out to be black bass/sea bass.
- what is the reason behind the tarantula’s availability change,, also why do they spawn so easily now lmao they’re everywhere


----------



## rhinoo

1kiki09 said:


> I wish the villagers had a bit more stuff for me to do! I haven't recieved any real tasks and now that I'm done with all the stuff Nook had for me I'm playing the waiting game



They will after the town hall.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the first week seems to be a tutorial, then on day 5 they give us nothing to do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mink777 said:


> Sea Bass
> Black Bass
> Dab
> Yellow Perch
> 
> Enough said.



Its kinda funny that the prices of both the sea bass and the black bass are raised to 400 Bells each. I remember when sea basses were worth 120 Bells, which explained why we hated sea basses in the first place. Now they’re worth more than the carp, which was always worth 300 Bells. But they are still hard to like because of their negative reputation from the past.


----------



## WanderingIsle

Sod's law when your slingshot breaks for the first time just as you see a present flying close to the sea...


----------



## blossoming

pocket camp sucked so I dont know why theyre adding elements of it in the new game


----------



## Lancelot

Lots of people seem to be stressed about the lack of shops... I can only assume they will be added in DLC

I’m FAIRLY certain the Nooks Cranny upgrade wasn’t there before 1.1 so I’m assuming they’ll add them when they should be available to prevent time travellers unlocking everything right away- cause although it may be how YOU play, it’s not how the game is intended to be played and prevents any spoilers tbh...


----------



## dizzy bone

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lots of people seem to be stressed about the lack of shops... I can only assume they will be added in DLC
> 
> I’m FAIRLY certain the Nooks Cranny upgrade wasn’t there before 1.1 so I’m assuming they’ll add them when they should be available to prevent time travellers unlocking everything right away- cause although it may be how YOU play, it’s not how the game is intended to be played and prevents any spoilers tbh...



I kind of agree. A lot of people's disappointments about this game seem to be because the game itself was datamined instantly upon release. The Direct made it clear that there will be updates added incrementally. They probably even did this because they knew it would be dissected immediately. I'm fairly certain that all these "classic" features like bushes (and NPCs) will be added later on. Maybe Leif making a reappearance will be when bushes will be brought back? Who knows. But there's way too many Switch games now that also follow this type of pattern to not assume that this will happen to ACNH as well, eg. a game at release and then updates added throughout the year with patches and DLC. Splatoon does it. Pokemon does it. The Switch is so online-orientated that that's just the way that the games are on this system.

Anyways here are my rants: 

- I agree that the hourly music is taking too long to make an appearance. I was so hyped about the music after listening to a few tracks that the only reason why the game is feeling "slow" to me is because the hourly music isn't appearing yet.  
- I don't like how Mystery Island tickets are bought with Nook Miles. So far I haven't run out yet but I've been discouraged into going lately because I always get the same types of Islands. I still think they are really pretty though. 
- I'm not too fond of the Nookling items having unique customisation for each player. I don't mind trading online and I love playing online, but I feel like this game is really pushing players to trade for items that frankly should be customisable. I know it makes each island more unique, but it's such an extra step to take to acquire the variants. 
- (This is a "me" problem and also a rant about joycons) It's frustrating as hell playing this game with drift. I keep digging up the wrong things and interior designing is impossible. 
- Gardening used to be one of my favourite things to do in ACNL. It's my least favourite in this game for sure! At least in this early stage. For one, I don't like shovelling flowers to replant them (RIP my shovel charges). I also haven't really found many uses for the plucked flowers at this stage so it's a shame that such an easy mechanic to move flowers in NL is now replaced with this in NH.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Meh. New Leaf remains the most transformative and fulfilling Animal Crossing game.

My main issue with New Horizons is that it isn't as relaxing as previous installments. Chilling out fishing? Whoops, let's break your fishing rod. Now you've got to go through the bore of chopping wood and crafting a rod through the tedious mechanics of crafting. You can't do what you want to do without interruption anymore and that's a problem. 

Don't get me started on the missing content. We're paying £50/$60 for this game, give us more than enough in the base game, Nintendo. To echo what others have said, it's like they took a masterclass on how to release a game Sims 4-style (which is horrible).

I don't dislike the game, I'm just a little underwhelmed. They're definitely catering to a more casual audience who will play the game for a couple of months and then retire it indefinitely. I'm sure they'll add plenty of content through updates, but I'm still underwhelmed.

The villager dialogue is abysmal. Shame.

This is why you can't really give a game like Animal Crossing an accurate review score without having played it for a few months. Animal Crossing isn't a short experience.

Oh well. I'm staying optimistic and there's still plenty I do like about the game.


----------



## Mick

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I’m FAIRLY certain the Nooks Cranny upgrade wasn’t there before 1.1 so I’m assuming they’ll add them when they should be available to prevent time travellers unlocking everything right away- cause although it may be how YOU play, it’s not how the game is intended to be played and prevents any spoilers tbh...



That would actually be brilliant, having content waiting until it's possible to unlock it. On the other hand, if people want to time travel and provide info, why stop them? I don't care. It's not like there's major plot points to spoil.

I'm not missing the gyroids. They were butt ugly and unnecessary and having to dig up and sort them after every rainy day was a pain. Good riddance.

The crafting is alright I guess. Sure, it's a grind, but what isn't in this game? Fishing and bug hunting? Hybrid farming? Unlocking furniture and town utilities? Come on now, this is basically what we signed up for and _personally_ I don't think it's that big of a deal. (Maybe stop using flimsy tools, if you're still going that route.)

Yup, the island tickets are kinda expensive for what you get. Can't deny it.

What I _am _missing is the bushes, I do hope there's a good replacement for those buried somewhere in the item catalog...

If there really is no cafe, it'll be missed.

My personal biggest annoyance is the fact that Nook's Cranny closes at 10. I'm a night owl. 10pm is when I want to *start* playing. Especially after being able to get to them 24/7 the first few days, that was something to get used to...


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lots of people seem to be stressed about the lack of shops... I can only assume they will be added in DLC
> 
> I’m FAIRLY certain the Nooks Cranny upgrade wasn’t there before 1.1 so I’m assuming they’ll add them when they should be available to prevent time travellers unlocking everything right away- cause although it may be how YOU play, it’s not how the game is intended to be played and prevents any spoilers tbh...



I think it was there before 1.1, I recall reading about it before the game was released. I think a reviewer mentioned it or something like that because people were freaking out about there being just one upgrade.


----------



## Lancelot

pocky said:


> I think it was there before 1.1, I recall reading about it before the game was released. I think a reviewer mentioned it or something like that because people were freaking out about there being just one upgrade.



I thought I saw that Nooks Cranny was in the game, but there wasn’t any signs of upgrades until the 1.1 . Even so, since the update there has been signs of Brewsters I believe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mick said:


> That would actually be brilliant, having content waiting until it's possible to unlock it. On the other hand, if people want to time travel and provide info, why stop them? I don't care. It's not like there's major plot points to spoil



Just cause you don’t care doesn’t mean others don’t. There’s plenty of people that don’t want to time travel - Id assume the majority. And plenty of people that don’t want to know all the upgrades and every little detail about the game before they unlock themselves. It’s inevitable that they would see spoilers had they been in e game from the beginning because of the internet.

There might not be “plot points” but there’s still stuff people could be spoiled on. Especially when people are data mining the game.


----------



## Romaki

It's my second day of the museum and I had extra fossils both times. I don't mind having some extra to sell, I just worry that it's going to take a very long time to find all fossils.


----------



## JKDOS

pocky said:


> I think it was there before 1.1, I recall reading about it before the game was released. I think a reviewer mentioned it or something like that because people were freaking out about there being just one upgrade.



IIRC, dataminers have found no upgrade to the store pre 1.1.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink777 said:


> Sea Bass
> Black Bass
> Dab
> Yellow Perch
> 
> Enough said.



You seriously like horse mackerels? Wow.... I'd take a sea bass or dab anyday over the Horse Macks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


> Whoops, let's break your fishing rod. Now you've got to go through the bore of chopping wood and crafting a rod



Umm, that's wrong. A rod only requires 5 sticks, which takes 5 seconds to get from shaking the same tree over and over. No chopping required.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


> This is why you can't really give a game like Animal Crossing an accurate review score without having played it for a few months. Animal Crossing isn't a short experience.



You've played it for less than a week and are ranting already? Should we not all wait "_a few months_" before ranting?


----------



## Mick

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Just cause you don’t care doesn’t mean others don’t.



Ah you got that backwards - I don't time travel because I don't like it, but if people want to do it, why not? Some people don't have the time, others don't plan on playing for a long period, and they don't really hurt my experience much by doing what they do.

In fact, I quite like being able to look up game statistics and facts that have been mined or found by people that skipped ahead. Again for those keeping track, that's a personal opinion. And if someone doesn't want to know what's ahead, I guess that'd mean avoiding all information about the game, as you would with other games? Which would cut out most of the interaction these games bring, but hey, like with time travelling: do what pleases you, I don't care at all


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Yuki Nagato said:


> Don't get me started on the missing content. We're paying £50/$60 for this game, give us more than enough in the base game, Nintendo. To echo what others have said, it's like they took a masterclass on how to release a game Sims 4-style (which is horrible).



It’s just like Pokémon Sword/Shield, where they not only cut out many features unreasonably and defended their decisions, the game is also much shorter and has little postgame, with a price of $60 opposed to a price of $40 (like Pokémon Sun/Moon). And to restore missing content or to port older Pokémon, players have to pay even more. Although ACNH is not as grim, Nintendo is repeating the same mistake Game Freak did. But if they’re doing this to suppress time travelers and make things fair for everyone, then it’s forgivable.



> The villager dialogue is abysmal. Shame.



Hasn’t it been bad in New Leaf too? I think villager dialogue was at its best in the GameCube Version.


----------



## s_heffley

Does anyone have a weird problem with the voices? I feel like they’re too high pitched. That’s pretty much my only complaint so far.


----------



## JKDOS

Can I rant that my town has 5 villagers, and 3 of which are pigs? (That's 60%) XD
They are so out when I get my amiibo powers unlocked.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Hasn’t it been bad in New Leaf too? I think villager dialogue was at its best in the GameCube Version.



It was.

Honestly the gamecube dialog was great. Sure it was annoying when villagers mugged you for your items, or 50% of your bells, or that they got extremely angry if you accidentally press "B" when giving them something, but they didn't seem like mindless NPCs


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

At night my character looks like Rudolf the red nosed Reindeer because they didnt think that maybe the noses of those with darker skin should also have darker hues to it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I really hope they make Nook upgrades optional this game. So if I get Nook ‘N’ Go, I would like to leave it as it.


----------



## JKDOS

Wisteria Rytsar said:


> At night my character looks like Rudolf the red nosed Reindeer because they didnt think that maybe the noses of those with darker skin should also have darker hues to it.



Also the eyelids are white. This bothers me as someone playing a dark skinned character.


----------



## Airysuit

Why is there a limit on catalog orders :'(


----------



## Hesper

Glad I'm not the only one glad to see gyroids gone.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

JKDOS said:


> Also the eyelids are white. This bothers me as someone playing a dark skinned character.



I didnt even notice that! Thanks for pointing it out. Its nice that they added darker skin but I just wish that had paid the same attention detail in this as they did with most other things


----------



## Neechan

airysuit said:


> Why is there a limit on catalog orders :'(


There was always a limit (10 in nl) I’d say it’s to avoid overfilling the mailbox (but I seen we have 300 spaces for mail)

I’m sad we don’t have a mail bag yet..., I guess it’s due to the fact we send postcards as mail...


----------



## twistinfate

The amount of sea bass and black bass I fish is getting annoying. Maybe it's me but I just want to catch some new fish.


----------



## marea

We only recive mail once a day, right? I would love it to be more like in NL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I really hope they make Nook upgrades optional this game. So if I get Nook ‘N’ Go, I would like to leave it as it.



It would be nice if they brought back that feature from City Folk where Nook asks you what store you want and you can change it or leave it, that way you could change it to Nook n' Go and leave it at that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



marea said:


> We only recive mail once a day, right? I would love it to be more like in NL.



I'm pretty sure that in every other Animal Crossing game, mail goes out twice a day; once in the morning and once in the afternoon. Idk why they would change it in NH.

- - - Post Merge - - -



twistinfate said:


> The amount of sea bass and black bass I fish is getting annoying. Maybe it's me but I just want to catch some new fish.



At least they upped the value of Sea Bass from 160 to 400 lol


----------



## JKDOS

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm pretty sure that in every other Animal Crossing game, mail goes out twice a day; once in the morning and once in the afternoon. Idk why they would change it in NH.



In New Leaf, I think mail was delivered a second time at 5PM, in previous games, it was about 6PM, though could have also have been 5PM.

I was extremely disappointed to find no mail being delivered in the evenings in this game.


----------



## Meloetta

Yuki Nagato said:


> Meh. New Leaf remains the most transformative and fulfilling Animal Crossing game.
> 
> My main issue with New Horizons is that it isn't as relaxing as previous installments. Chilling out fishing? Whoops, let's break your fishing rod. Now you've got to go through the bore of chopping wood and crafting a rod through the tedious mechanics of crafting. You can't do what you want to do without interruption anymore and that's a problem.
> 
> Don't get me started on the missing content. We're paying £50/$60 for this game, give us more than enough in the base game, Nintendo. To echo what others have said, it's like they took a masterclass on how to release a game Sims 4-style (which is horrible).
> 
> I don't dislike the game, I'm just a little underwhelmed. They're definitely catering to a more casual audience who will play the game for a couple of months and then retire it indefinitely. I'm sure they'll add plenty of content through updates, but I'm still underwhelmed.
> 
> The villager dialogue is abysmal. Shame.
> 
> This is why you can't really give a game like Animal Crossing an accurate review score without having played it for a few months. Animal Crossing isn't a short experience.
> 
> Oh well. I'm staying optimistic and there's still plenty I do like about the game.



this! my only previous ac game was new leaf in 2013 and it had an entirely different feel to it. this one feels a little impersonal..or maybe ive changed as a person since then?


----------



## Lancelot

JKDOS said:


> In New Leaf, I think mail was delivered a second time at 5PM, in previous games, it was about 6PM, though could have also have been 5PM.
> 
> I was extremely disappointed to find no mail being delivered in the evenings in this game.



If you have friends messaging you I’m pretty sure it does come twice a day. If it’s from the catalogue I swear it’s always been the day after regardless


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Not sure if this has been said, but I wish you could craft in multiples! Like for bait, etc it's so annoying to do one after another.


----------



## satine

Yuki Nagato said:


> Meh. New Leaf remains the most transformative and fulfilling Animal Crossing game.
> 
> My main issue with New Horizons is that it isn't as relaxing as previous installments. Chilling out fishing? Whoops, let's break your fishing rod. Now you've got to go through the bore of chopping wood and crafting a rod through the tedious mechanics of crafting. You can't do what you want to do without interruption anymore and that's a problem.
> 
> Don't get me started on the missing content. We're paying £50/$60 for this game, give us more than enough in the base game, Nintendo. To echo what others have said, it's like they took a masterclass on how to release a game Sims 4-style (which is horrible).
> 
> I don't dislike the game, I'm just a little underwhelmed. They're definitely catering to a more casual audience who will play the game for a couple of months and then retire it indefinitely. I'm sure they'll add plenty of content through updates, but I'm still underwhelmed.
> 
> The villager dialogue is abysmal. Shame.
> 
> This is why you can't really give a game like Animal Crossing an accurate review score without having played it for a few months. Animal Crossing isn't a short experience.
> 
> Oh well. I'm staying optimistic and there's still plenty I do like about the game.



Okay, I will say that I do disagree somewhat with your rating of the villager dialogues -- Bob has said some very silly things to me and it is very cute -- but I see what you mean. 

As for the rest of your argument, I couldn't agree more. 

I don't mind spoilers, and I've been very keen on inquiring about a few features I've been looking forward to unlocking from a few people I know who time travel like crazy. Some of them are already in the summer. And yet apparently, Label will only visit your town to do fashion contests about 6 times with no Gracie update or anything as a result. The Nook's Cranny upgrades once. Kicks never sets up shop and is always a vendor that appears very irregularly. 

It's going to hurt my heart if I can never buy Gracie furniture. I honestly really do not appreciate the way they are handling content. I am assuming they'll post it in a DLC pack later on, but how much later do we have to wait? I understand the pressures of releasing it, but this feels so incomplete. I feel like they're trying so hard to expand their demographic of active players that they've forgotten about a few things that their already established fan base would hate to go without. 

I understand that, allegedly, Blathers and gyroids will make a return in the future. I can only pray that Redd and his art, Gracie and her furniture, Pelly and Phyllis and their EXTREMELY nostalgic post office, and et cetera will do as well. And I hope they do it soon. I know it's going to take me a ****load of time to get to the point of unlocking them, but knowing that they aren't even there is just kind of depressing. 

And the tool breaking feature, I mean, really? What are we in, Minecraft? I liked the flimsy tool version at first because it forced you to craft, and since I'm not used to that feature yet it really got me a little more familiar with it. But I really hate going on a fishing spree only for my rod to break when I'm all the way across the island. Same goes for shovels when they break after hitting rocks. I lost my little hit streak when trying to mine for iron because of it and it was so grating. I've read that golden tools even break. What's the point of them then! 

The furniture is really cute in the villagers' homes but I have no idea how we possibly are able to get it in the store or anywhere else because the only things that ever appear in Nook's Cranny are traffic cones and kitchen knife wall sets! There's not even ROOM for a double bed or a couch on that furniture pedestal. I doubt I'll be able to craft that pretty leather couch like Ed has in my town too. What would I use to do that? Leather?? Lmao there's no way to get leather in this game so I guess I'll just have to admire it from afar. 

I feel like it's premature to judge it fully, but with the insight given by the people who are breezing through all of the updates, I feel like they're discovering the essence of incompletion that Nintendo would've really appreciated nobody to see. 

Not to mention the fully upgraded house results. Apparently you can't expand the left/right/backside rooms at all. They're just going to be eternally tiny. I haven't discovered this for myself, but grr, it makes me mad to think about! 

Thanks for coming to my Ted talk lol.


----------



## JKDOS

Monkey D Luffy said:


> If you have friends messaging you I’m pretty sure it does come twice a day. If it’s from the catalogue I swear it’s always been the day after regardless



Friend mail will be delivered multiple times throughout the day, not not regular mail.


----------



## Feraligator

Can't move through half squares like in HHD. You can diagonally but not in a straight line. If I want to move through some of my things easily it still has to be an entire tile of space, but HHD let you squeeze through the half squares, kinda wish it worked like that.

I also heard that 



Spoiler



golden tools break??? I don't like this idea at all and I don't see the point in wasting gold if they break eventually anyways. The silver and gold tools should have been unbreakable (silver tools being easier to obtain than gold but having less features that a gold tool would have like some past games)


----------



## Yuki Nagato

JKDOS said:


> IIRC, dataminers have found no upgrade to the store pre 1.1.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously like horse mackerels? Wow.... I'd take a sea bass or dab anyday over the Horse Macks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, that's wrong. A rod only requires 5 sticks, which takes 5 seconds to get from shaking the same tree over and over. No chopping required.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You've played it for less than a week and are ranting already? Should we not all wait "_a few months_" before ranting?



You're in the rant thread. Stop gaslighting everyone and give us space to do what the thread is made for.


----------



## Sanaki

I'm annoyed how people already ruined the economy with duping. I wouldn't complain about others' playstyle, but it's effecting normal people who have to pay to compete with the prices. Their choices I guess, but I hate how it hasn't even been 4 days and it's happening already.

And no I'm not calling anyone out, I'm talking about whatever exploit it is that needs to be patched.


----------



## Airysuit

No art in the museum :'(


----------



## Solio

Windows being tied to the wallpapers is asinine. Who came up with this stupid idea?! What the heck?! Let me have my windows!


----------



## Jacob4

My main gripe with the game is the decent chunk of content that was randomly cut from NL; even if this content is added later on with future updates (which hopefully they will be) things like the Cafe, Gracie's shop and other important characters/features really should have just been in the base game to begin with

Crafting could definitely use some tweaking; I fail to see a reason that crafting the same item in multiples at the same time given you have the required materials and inventory space should not be a thing. I'm also not a fan of the way tool breaking was implemented given how fast they break, especially with the flimsy variation, which makes things unnecessarily annoying in the early game. As far as I'm aware there's no way to get tools that are unbreakable, even with gold tools, which is just stupid

Villager dialogue could be a lot better; it's lacking just as much as much as NL's dialogue, if not even more. Thankfully it's partially made up by villager characterisation in other aspects, since they actually interact with the world and do things instead of almost always walking around aimlessly like in previous games

Other than that my issues with the game are minor iirc, or are to do with added features that are essentially superfluous (cough cough Harvey's island) when the time spent on said superfluous content could be spent on not cutting important content that was present in NL

I don't really understand the criticism that this game feels like a Sims game. Doesn't feel like it at all in my opinion; I can maybe see it with house customisation when you're in house designer mode or whatever it's called, but that's an optional feature given you can just customise your house in the same way you did in previous games. Everything else still feels like it has been done in a way that aligns with the series

Overall I think even with these issues the game is still better than all the prior instalments. There's HUGE amount of customisation; all the previous games pale in comparison in this aspect. I think that's something a lot of people understate given just how much there is; crafting, terraforming, and the ability to place furniture anywhere are all absolutely massive alone, and there's so much more on top of that. The overall worldbuilding and attention to detail in making the game feel immersive (outside of villager dialogue) is generally outstanding, far better than all prior games in my opinion. Goes without saying but the quality of graphics are significantly better than all previous games.

That being said I can understand why people might not like NH in it's current state as much as NL given the negatives, especially with the cut content, but in my opinion the positives more than make up for it, even without consideration of the plausibility that a good amount of the cut content and issues with the game will be remedied

Sort of went on a tangent with praising the game but oh well


----------



## Biyaya

I like Clyde, but he took the spot I wanted Pango to have... Is there a way to switch villager's houses around?


----------



## Twisterheart

There are only a few problems I have so far.

I dislike that crafting materials only stack to 30, yet weeds can stack up to 90 something. I don’t understand why they did this, because now crafting material takes up so much space in my pockets. So now I either have to drop them on the ground to make room for other stuff, or run to my house and put it in storage.

Adding on from that first one, I don’t like that tools and materials are stored in your pockets. I wish there was a separate inventory for them, especially since there are way more tools this time around. I just hate that my pockets are taken up by so much stuff. And I have 40 inventory slots too, so it bothers me that so many of them get taken up.

I wish mystery tours were more diverse. I’ve gone on about 10 of them, maybe more, and so far every single one has been the exact same as my town. There’s no new fruits or flowers or anything new to discover or take home. For the price, it’s a huge let down. I wish there was more variety.


----------



## MasterM64

melsi said:


> - I'm down to DIY but why the heck do I have to craft 1 medicine and 1 one fish bait at a time...so tedious to sit through the crafting animation/selections 10 times when you have 10 clams in your bags.



Just wanted to say that you can speed the crafting animation up by just tapping the A button faster (it is funny watching the animation when it is fast lol).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ahri said:


> I'm annoyed how people already ruined the economy with duping. I wouldn't complain about others' playstyle, but it's effecting normal people who have to pay to compete with the prices. Their choices I guess, but I hate how it hasn't even been 4 days and it's happening already.
> 
> And no I'm not calling anyone out, I'm talking about whatever exploit it is that needs to be patched.



I can’t believe people would still dupe or hack. Even Time Traveling and resetting, which is generally frowned upon, aren’t that bad since they are intended to be part of the game. We can’t control how others play their games, but we can refuse service to dupers and hackers in trading boards.


----------



## Jared:3

I love this game, however I'm not a huge fan of crafting I just find it tedious and time consuming


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

They cut Gala from the villagers list (as far as we know)...and as you can tell from my entire Bell Tree Forums persona I have built up for 7 years..I will never be able to get over this.

On a more game specific note-
1) Crafting straight up wastes my time 
2) I think fishing was more exciting in NL.. like.. way more exciting. I have caught so many sea bass that at this point I'm going to throw all of them at Tom Nook 
3) Fruit takes too long to spawn if its foreign and im not down (same goes for flowers/hybrids)
4) Sometimes I feel like I've entered WildWorld again instead of a step up from New Leaf

Although I did want to point out that many of the complaints about villagers/npc's are slightly invalid. 
While there has been a reduction in the number of villagers/NPC returning that can be confirmed by data-mining, shops like Nooks Cranny (the first real shop in ACNH) were not in the data mine prior to the 1.1 update, suggesting that ACNH creators are expecting to release updates overtime with upgrades/NPCS/Villagers. This thus discourages tt'ing, something nintendo wanted to discourage (thats why they removed the clock ability from the AC game itself), and encourage collective online playing (they want u to buy that membership). 



Spoiler: NPCS Who you may not have seen but are returning (confirmed by data-mine) SPOILERS AHEAD



Brewster
Resetti
Gulliver
Jack 
Jingle
Kicks
All of the Able sisters 
Lloid the gyroid (the gyroids have not disappeared..)
Saharah
The snowmen
Wisp
Zipper
Gracie (rumored)
Redd(rumored)



It is unfortunate that trailers/teasers did not adequately provide information on further updates/DLC's, making it seem as though hope was lost for villagers and NPC's. but only time can tell whether they will truly reappear


----------



## Speeny

Reading through this thread again, I hope they come out with some proper updates, not just seasonal events. Nintendo has been going through this weird phase of dumbing down Switch titles lately. Pokemon seems to be the most recent example? 

I enjoy the game a lot but from what people have stated coming from those who have time travelled, things aren’t looking as good as they could be.


----------



## elce

i mean ik there are going to be updates, but the game just feels unfinished imo


----------



## amai

idk if it's just me but the fish are... stupider??? like i'll cast a line right next to one and it won't notice. that or they just. turn around. which is especially annoying if i'm fishing in a lake bc i'll have to run around the lake like 50 times bc the fish keeps turning around lol. other than that i wish they didn't take out stuff that was in new leaf like the cafe and everything, and i wish they didn't make the houseing plots for your 3 villagers so enormous bc now my other two villagers' houses are out of line with the others smh. also if my fishing rod breaks one more time i'm gonna lose it


----------



## elce

gala is in the game, I have her in my island! you can come visit sometime if you want


----------



## HappyTails

Tarantulas in the spring and seem to be around all the time. Aren't they supposed to be rare?! And why are they so fast?! They charge right away. 

And the tools breaking. And the wasps. That's about it.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Flake4 said:


> I don't really understand the criticism that this game feels like a Sims game. Doesn't feel like it at all in my opinion; I can maybe see it with house customisation when you're in house designer mode or whatever it's called, but that's an optional feature given you can just customise your house in the same way you did in previous games. Everything else still feels like it has been done in a way that aligns with the series



For me, the comparison to The Sims 4 is that we've gotten a beautiful game but with only half of the best content from previous games. Sure, there's plenty of great new stuff, but we're missing a lot of what makes Animal Crossing... Animal Crossing.

From what I've played so far, I feel like Nintendo have focussed so much on giving the game a "create your own island and customise everything!!" vibe that they've forgotten that we actually want to live on our island and be immersed in the game. Again, I'm very optimistic that they're going to add amazing content with the updates, but it will be interesting to see where the game's community is in a few months time.


----------



## Eirrinn

I kinda dislike how villagers hardly ask you to do anything for them, I've only had a villager ask me to catch something for him, once.
and none of them have asked me to come over to their houses or come to mine, It makes me feel like they are all avoiding me


----------



## HappyTails

And I found out today that the max number of items you can order from the catalog is 5. What nonsense is that??


----------



## Eirrinn

HappyTails said:


> And I found out today that the max number of items you can order from the catalog is 5. What nonsense is that??



Wait, really?
That seems like a pretty stupid restriction...


----------



## HappyTails

Eirrinn said:


> Wait, really?
> That seems like a pretty stupid restriction...



Yeah, I had bought some really cute shorts, another KK album, 2 shirts, and Ellie's poster and when I went to try and buy Plucky and Rowan's posters, it said the maximum limit of orders from the catalog was 5 items per customer, per day. I was not thrilled when I saw that.


----------



## Jacob4

Yuki Nagato said:


> For me, the comparison to The Sims 4 is that we've gotten a beautiful game but with only half of the best content from previous games. Sure, there's plenty of great new stuff, but we're missing a lot of what makes Animal Crossing... Animal Crossing.
> 
> From what I've played so far, I feel like Nintendo have focussed so much on giving the game a "create your own island and customise everything!!" vibe that they've forgotten that we actually want to live on our island and be immersed in the game. Again, I'm very optimistic that they're going to add amazing content with the updates, but it will be interesting to see where the game's community is in a few months time.


Oh ok, yeah if that's the case I'd agree with the comparison. Honestly if things that just should be in the base game were in the base game it'd be incredible


----------



## Feraligator

Yeah I'm not sure if it really was a good idea to leave out some features / hide them, even if they are going to add them later. I don't mind them adding stuff later at all, and delaying the game again probably would not have been ideal, but there are going to be people worried about cut features which have been in games for a while. Even worse, people will have bad taste and leave bad reviews or tell others that the game is not worth it if they believe some of their favourite things are gone. 

I feel like some reviews from users have been about the cut features from past games which is pretty sad to see. Though most of them seem to be about the restricted multiplayer which is also understandable.

I'm personally optimistic about cut features returning in updates (like the café and Nook upgrades seem to point towards updates, there's no way that there's only 2 Nook store upgrades), but hiding away information that are less likely to return than other series staples (swimming, bushes) makes me worried.

I guess only time can tell.


----------



## Speeny

One minor annoyance that comes to mind is when I use the vaulting pole on the beach gaps, it sometimes doesn’t let me jump across. It takes a few seconds of fiddling around until it figures out that’s what I want to do. Even if I think I’m in the right spot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eirrinn said:


> I kinda dislike how villagers hardly ask you to do anything for them, I've only had a villager ask me to catch something for him, once.
> and none of them have asked me to come over to their houses or come to mine, It makes me feel like they are all avoiding me



I’ve had none of my villagers ask me to do anything yet.  I’ve only received gifts from them.


----------



## help with login

So much content was just gutted, I hope it returns in the form of dlc

no island minigames
a ton of npcs missing 
no gyroids 
no custom museum rooms
no artwork
no swimming and all the cool creatures you could catch with it
every single person except for Wilbur has the exact same voice
villager dialogue is even more watered down and baby friendly than new leaf.


----------



## epona

my villagers get sick of me talking to them after like 2 conversations. what's that about. why do they hate me. they make me feel so annoying


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

I'm kinda disappointed with a lot of the things mentioned here, but the worst part of it for me is that terraforming- the defining feature of this game- is locked behind weeks of IRL play and "story progression" (without TT). I was promised building an island from scratch but with the requirements needed to unlock the feature, I feel like I'm being forced to play and design my town a certain way. I don't want 10 villagers (? The number of required villagers I'm reading aren't consistent) before I start terraforming, for example, that's gonna make design work needlessly more complicated and time-consuming later as I'm not interested in building around my default layout. What is it with Nintendo and making weird downgrades in certain aspects of their games lately? First Pokemon, now this. Granted I'm still actually liking NH but this restriction just feels counter-intuitive to what Animal Crossing's core idea: freedom. It doesn't feel like MY island yet, I feel railroaded a little too much for my liking.


----------



## Krissi2197

Another thing I want to rant about for a moment are the people exploiting this duplication glitch going around.

It's quite upsetting to see people ALREADY duplicating items and making bells essentially worthless to them, and flooding the market with rare items and exploiting the system... It's even worse when they show off their maxed out bank account as if it's an achievement.

It makes me sad because one of the reasons cloud saves aren't a thing is because they wanted to not have this exact thing happen, yet here we are. Now, Nintendo can just patch this out if they decide to, and if they do, that's great! But there's no guarantee they'll do that, so until then many more people are going to be exploiting this system. And that just irritates me.

Time travel all you want, that's part of the game is allowed to do without any exploits or hacks... Duplicating, however, was not meant to be part of this game.


----------



## Squeaky

I'm really bummed by the lack of depth.  So many mainstays of the series are just gone.  Characters, mechanics, items, things to do.  It's pretty, but incredibly shallow.    We seriously spent 8 years waiting for a new game for half the content to be cut lol

I feel a lot of the same things as others in this thread.  Islands are terrible.  Multiplayer is BEYOND terrible.  Inventory management is bad.  Villager dialogue is toddler mode.  It's slow paced and everything is time gated.  Crafting is tedious.  There's hardly any furniture so far.

This game might be really good for someone who's new to the series or only casually into it.  I am not one of those people.  New Leaf felt like Animal Crossing But Better (though it had some flaws, definitely) - New Horizons does not, to me, feel like an improvement of the series, at least not in the same way New Leaf was.

I hope they build on the game with DLC, but I'm not going forward assuming it will be free.  I don't want to be let down again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Minor complaint: There's clearly a DoF effect in the game ( you see it when talking to NPCs), but it's not a camera functionality.  Grr.


----------



## claracampanelli

Krissi2197 said:


> Another thing I want to rant about for a moment are the people exploiting this duplication glitch going around.
> 
> It's quite upsetting to see people ALREADY duplicating items and making bells essentially worthless to them, and flooding the market with rare items and exploiting the system... It's even worse when they show off their maxed out bank account as if it's an achievement.
> 
> It makes me sad because one of the reasons cloud saves aren't a thing is because they wanted to not have this exact thing happen, yet here we are. Now, Nintendo can just patch this out if they decide to, and if they do, that's great! But there's no guarantee they'll do that, so until then many more people are going to be exploiting this system. And that just irritates me.
> 
> Time travel all you want, that's part of the game is allowed to do without any exploits or hacks... Duplicating, however, was not meant to be part of this game.



same! it makes me sad that a glitch like that was found so early in the game. i went to a subreddit to see what people were trading and the prices and trades were ridiculous. people buying stuff for 1M bells. i can barely get 100k bells in one day.


----------



## Squeaky

Also the lack of hourly music is making me want to punch my face in.  Why does it take 9 days to unlock


----------



## Dim

Squeaky said:


> Also the lack of hourly music is making me want to punch my face in.  Why does it take 9 days to unlock


Ummmmm... what? 9 Days???


----------



## Lisha

Playing online is clunky when it comes to leaving/joining sessions. The whole lobby shouldn't need to come to a standstill so that one person can arrive. Makes Dodo code trading/hangouts very tedious at times.

I think the decision to lock hourly music behind a time-gate was a misguided one. I can kinda see what they were trying to do, but the music is such a staple of the series that it's odd you have to wait so long (and go through multiple progression steps) to experience it. 

I wish we had the ability to-craft multiples of things. Making bait one at a time is painful...

IMO, the dialogue is better than NL - not as good as WW or GC, but I'm satisfied. Even though it's clear the animals are in tutorial mode, I've had good chats with them and have been given gifts/asked to go on errands. I was invited to play a treasure hunting game with Canberra (that I failed as 3 minutes to search my whole island is not a lot of time -- the buried treasure was on the second level!). I have noticed our friendship developing, as she's now very quick to ask me for help with something/give me random presents/teach me emotions.


----------



## Zanreo

Yeah, locking music behind the resident services building (which takes a week with "normal" gameplay) is just a weird choice to me. The starting music is alright but easy to get sick of when it's the only thing you hear...

And assuming they're purposefully leaving content out from the start to re-add it to later updates/patches... I get the whole "not wanting people to spoil/datamine everything from the start" but this just... isn't a good way to go around it...

But as far as the dialogue goes, I'm happy with it so far and certainly think it's better than NL. (Guessing the main issue is the lack of rudeness?)


----------



## bcmii

...Hate to break it to you, but as of the most recent data mining, Leif has been completely cut from the game. So unfortunately, you're never going to unlock Leif like you were talking about.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm dumbfounded that there are so many essential AC items such as gyroids and paintings just straight up missing from the game.


----------



## Caracal

I'm loving ACNH for the most part. There's a lot to do, especially since I love the town planning aspect of Animal Crossing. I'm not disappointed at all. That doesn't mean it's free from criticism though...

Number one complaint: LACK OF TOUCHSCREEN SUPPORT! I play handheld only, and while these controls make sense for docked play, there's no reason why I shouldn't be able to use the touchscreen for menus and such. It's annoying to organize pocket space, for example. If I want to rearrange stuff I have to push A and hold, it seems so sluggish! Why doesn't "pick up" show up in the menu like other games, just stuff like "place object" or "drop"? It's almost faster to reorganize stuff by throwing it on the ground and picking it back up. The placement for the options is different too, it's annoying that it defaults to "drop" instead of like, "eat" when you have a fruit selected. You know how in Stardew Valley when you have spaces in your inventory, and you can press a button to reorganize it? That's what we need, at least. People aren't going to be playing this game exclusively docked, a lot of people are going to play it in handheld, especially since the Lite is out and they don't have a choice.

Making designs is a pain. It's almost like they WANT you to use the phone app just to scan QR codes. I used to love making my own custom patterns in ACNL but I don't know how often I'm going to be doing it in NH. WHY can't there be touchscreen support for this? Why can you draw properly on the bulletin board of all things, but NOT on the more important feature? Maybe there's something to be said about making pixel art, but as someone who makes pixel art, this is SO tedious and slow. It's more efficient to use a stylus, and have the other controls as an option for people who prefer those. Switching between the canvas, colours, and tools is torture. No zoom-in option, either.

And customizing furniture... or lack thereof? In NL you could change a majority of furniture but in NH it seems like you can't change ANYTHING you buy at Nook's Cranny. Tom Nook even said that "something something you can change some of the mass-prthings the store sells something something", but I haven't found a single non-crafted furniture item that's customizable, and it's annoying. Why the limitation? To promote trading?

Also something I don't hear anyone talk about (or maybe I'm looking in the wrong places), KK Slider? Why are they using the same soundfont (?) over and over and over again? All the animals have fresh new voices, including KK himself, but when he starts singing it's the same voice he's had for nearly 20 years! At first I wished there was an update for the airchecks, not making them MIDIs. Or maybe, making them better MIDIs. There's a certain charm to it, I guess, but it's also 2020, you know? But then I thought about the live performances... that's even worse! KK Slider's voice isn't a "omg this game sucks and is bad now" thing but is something I'm going to choose to nitpick! If they can update the animalese in each game, why leave his singing the same?

The new NPCs and characters. They grew on me, I like Flick and CJ and Daisy Mae. I liked them when I first saw them, too. But looking at them, cynically, they feel like they were designed to sell merchandise. People LOVE Flick and drew fanart of him as quickly as possible, but how many people gush about Nat? Would the mainstream audience rather buy merchandise of Nat, or of Flick... Joan, or Daisy Mae? Same with the other new villagers added, Raymond, Audie, etc. There's like... a formulaic feel to them. They were DESIGNED for people to love them, so they could be merchandisable. They feel like Marshall, Julian, Stiches, and Merengue— villagers the mainstream will go nuts over. And they succeeded. I like the horse (don't know her name yet) but the rest made me go "ugh, this again?". I don't necessarily like "ugly" villagers but they have personality at least. These guys just scream "Please sell me on eBay for lots of money!" and "I'm going to be on everyone's villager wishlist until the end of time!". Between the character design and the "too nice-ness" of NL and NH, this seems to be something Nintendo wants to continue with, unfortunately. Objectively I guess there's nothing wrong with it and new players probably won't miss anything, but as someone who has played AC for a long time, it's disappointing. The quirkiness of the old games is dropped in favour of safe, fluffy niceness.

Other missing things like Brewster, gyroids, etc. are bothersome too, but I would think these would be added in a later update. I can look past that, for now at least. Things like the villagers personalities won't change, but things like touchscreen support and potential pocket fixes could be added in an update. I'm not sure how likely it is but I'll remain optimistic.  People have mentioned bugs and glitches, but I haven't experienced any myself. They should look into fixing that duplication glitch ASAP, though. And I thought the music felt a little repetitive too but I thought it was just me playing the game too much, haha. My other complaints include the lack of personality the villagers have, but NL had that going for it too and I didn't expect it to change here. I was never big on online play, but I wish there was something else to do. The island in NL was a lot of fun. 

Skimming through the thread before posting this, I seem to be more thorough with my complaints than most, oof. I like to go into detail with these things though, maybe someone might actually read it! Lol I'm sure I'll think of more things as I'm playing the game but for now I'll leave you with this.


----------



## Heartcore

My biggest irritation so far other than villager dialogue being pretty dull: not being able to just add things to a cart type system in the dressing room to buy multiples of one type of item. I can only buy one shirt at a time and have to keep re-entering the dressing room if there are multiple things I want? So annoying.


----------



## kuxip

The new custom designer thing is super smooth.. but it's TOO smooth. You can't even make plaid without it turning into polka dots  I'm having trouble making designs because sometimes just one pixel completely changes how it looked


----------



## Goop

No matter what Nook Island I go to, I always get my native fruit of cherries and no potential villagers.
This is like the 7th island I've been to and I'm about ready to quit buying the stupid things. I just want BAMBOO, I HAVE SO MANY DIY'S FOR BAMBOO THINGS.

Edit: And Elise is moving in.
First Cranberra, then nasty Rodney, now revolting ELISE? How many ugly villagers am I going to get before I get someone even halfway decent?​


----------



## Bubblebeam

Not really a rant, but I have to admit the size of the islands you fly to are a tad disappointing. Why so small? I was picturing random islands the size of my own, or at least half that. These islands (that you pay an arm and leg to visit no less) are tiddlers though. Ah well.


----------



## Eryot

I want a bigger island!! This feels so small


----------



## th8827

The shadow of the floating present is not very helpful in lining myself up for a shot.


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I only got ugly villagers on my island tours and now I haven three equally bad villagers moving in as the randoms Q_Q

And my other villagers are like "Oh hey you again" after talking to them like twice, once in the morning, once in the evening. Like.. Helloooo? Youre the only one I can talk to anyways!


----------



## Saga

1. I really, really miss paintings.

2. Where are Reese and Cyrus?!

3. I hate that I can only get one color of items from the Nook catalogue. (ie. I have a pink vending machine, but really want a blue one!)

4. Not being able to terraform for a while means that I had to place a lot of villager houses in places I absolutely don't want them, like in tightly-packed rows and up on cliffs.

5. There needs to be a higher chance of getting non-native fruits and flowers on islands. I've found three kinds of flowers, but all of them are the ones already sold in my shop... And I have yet to get a non-native fruit after 25+ island visits. It's horrible.

6. Why don't my villagers give me tasks or come over to my house? I'm TTing and have played for over two weeks, and in that time, only one villager has ever asked me for anything. (Teddy asked me to sell him my centipede.) What's the point of having villagers if they don't even want to befriend you?

7. Why can't we preview KK's songs before we buy them from the kiosk? I've bought a lot of music I ended up hating.


----------



## Lancelot

th8827 said:


> The shadow of the floating present is not very helpful in lining myself up for a shot.



That is how lighting works I’m afraid. I’m pretty sure the slingshot shots a bit forwards anyway if needed so it should be too hard


----------



## Heyden

Day 7... soft strumming guitar noises on loop over and over. I’m so excited for the town hall and the hourly music LOL.


----------



## goo

really annoyed with the flowers. miss the good ole days when you could just pick the whole thing up at once.


----------



## JKDOS

bcmii said:


> ...Hate to break it to you, but as of the most recent data mining, Leif has been completely cut from the game. So unfortunately, you're never going to unlock Leif like you were talking about.



Let's not just spread false information like that without full knowledge. It was never confirmed Leif was gone forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saga said:


> 6. Why don't my villagers give me tasks or come over to my house? I'm TTing and....



TT'ing never does anything good for your villager relationships.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel

JKDOS said:


> Let's not just spread false information like that without full knowledge. It was never confirmed Leif was gone forever.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> TT'ing never does anything good for your villager relationships.



TTing a day or two forward at a time never affects relationships. I've played the games this way since WW and it never stopped me befriending villagers and getting their pictures. 

As for my gripe -- while villagers have gotten better since I first started playing ACNH and don't get tired of me anymore, I've still only gotten 1 request. Marcie asked me to catch a river fish for her one day. Aside from that, nothing. ;; I get pinged a lot but only to teach me reactions and I really don't care about reactions.


----------



## Sweetley

Why on earth are certain items suddenly so freaking expensive? Like the laptop for example now costs 60k bells? The same thing costed only 2k back in New Leaf. There was also a new, larger version of the kitchen corner but it costs 140k bells? Excuse me, Timmy and Tommy? Do you guys think I'm THAT rich??


----------



## blossoming

I've had a bad feeling about this game since I first saw the trailers. Yeah the visuals are great and we can have a lot more personalization in the game now, theres a lot of things missing that make animal crossing animal crossing. New leaf was my favourite game, you had so much personalization, you could have public works projects, you could enact ordinances, go to the island cheaply, make bells easily and you could have fun in the game, plus multiplayer was GOOD. it just feels like the game is half finished. I loved playing every day and waiting to unlock more shops, getting my fortune told, buying artwork every week. Theres so many iconic characters missing - leif, Gracie, harriet, Rover etc. I'm rlly sad to hear the reviews because I really wanted the game but now I domt know if its worth it to buy it. I hate how theyve brought in elements from pocket camp too - that game was terrible


----------



## help with login

This game is honestly trash compared to new leaf and all the other games (if you don't compare them to any other games) 
What was improved upon, transparent patterns, furniture outside, and ability to sculpt the land. Everything else has been a step down I'm not even going to compliment the graphics because thats to be expected in 2020 from the biggest game company in the world. The museum can be the most beautiful thing in the world but instead of working so hard on something realistically how often do you go to your own museum exhibits they should have brought back artwork, your own exhibits, and even the observatory. Completely unacceptable.



The biggest slap in the face was this game was delayed, uhhhh bit ch why? What on Earth did the game look like before they decide to push the release date back? Was it only a title screen?

They decided to put every resource into the graphics instead of the game.


----------



## ThomasNLD

There are still projects you can build right (like bridges?) Other then that, you can basically place almost everything outside to create your perfect town. Islands tours isn`t that expensive (its really easy to earn those Nook miles). You can still make bells relatively easy, although Tortimer Island was more convenient. But if you go fishing around the shore, you can just pick out the right shadows and you will make a decent amount of money.

There are still things to unlock and where some key feautires might have been left out (we can`t really be sure yet appearently), a lot of new stuff has been added in.

That said, its still your choice if you find this enticing enough to buy and play this game. Even though this game has a slow start, I have really enjoyed the build up personally and just when I was ready to move on, RS is being build. I feel it is paced quite well, but that is according to my taste. Everybody has their own tastes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



help with login said:


> This game is honestly trash compared to new leaf and all the other games (if you don't compare them to any other games)
> What was improved upon, transparent patterns, furniture outside, and ability to sculpt the land. Everything else has been a step down I'm not even going to compliment the graphics because thats to be expected in 2020 from the biggest game company in the world. The museum can be the most beautiful thing in the world but instead of working so hard on something realistically how often do you go to your own museum exhibits they should have brought back artwork, your own exhibits, and even the observatory. Completely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest slap in the face was this game was delayed, uhhhh bit ch why? What on Earth did the game look like before they decide to push the release date back? Was it only a title screen?
> 
> They decided to put every resource into the graphics instead of the game.



Why do you insist on them bringing back artwork if you have no interest of looking at it in your own museum anyways?
Maybe the delay wasn`t related to the graphics, but maybe getting out some bugs, localization stuff since there are a million available languages, etc. We don`t know.


----------



## Campy

goo said:


> really annoyed with the flowers. miss the good ole days when you could just pick the whole thing up at once.


You can still do this if you use a shovel! Takes a bit of getting used to though, I keep just picking the flowers with Y.


----------



## Feraligator

Loving this game but have some new gripes.

Can't access the ABD on someone else's island?! I wanted to shop and didn't have enough for what I wanted so I had to go back to my island to get money out of the ABD and come back? Way too inconvenient. And the load screen is long when going between islands (although I think it replaces the saving screen from NL/CF).

You can't choose which rooms to add in upgrades like NL. In other games as well, the 1st floor was the first thing to be added. I believe the basement was 2nd and then you could choose. I don't understand why Nook is doing whatever on my home. This isn't too much of a problem I guess but in NL I was very specific with what rooms I wanted (only the back room) because my main room wouldn't have fit all the stuff it needed otherwise it would've blocked the entrances to the side rooms ...
AND, there doesn't seem to be an option to upgrade the extra room sizes? They're only 6x6, can I not upgrade them to 8x8 before I add another room? Is there even an option to upgrade them to 8x8?

I also miss the nice 11pm and 1am themes from NL (and 1am, 2am, 3am from WW/CF). Some of the new night themes are OK but have lost the emotion that I liked from them in past games.


----------



## JKDOS

BlueFlameAngel said:


> As for my gripe -- while villagers have gotten better since I first started playing ACNH and don't get tired of me anymore, I've still only gotten 1 request. Marcie asked me to catch a river fish for her one day. Aside from that, nothing. ;; I get pinged a lot but only to teach me reactions and I really don't care about reactions.



After day 5, my villagers have opened up more to me. I can gift to the 2 starting villagers, and one of the villagers who moved in yesterday is already very vocal, and has even asked me to deliver something for him.

It's extremely odd why Nintendo has chosen to lock villager dialogue and hourly music the first week of playing. My Town Hall is being built today, so tomorrow I will have hourly music, which I have been dying to have. I may have only been playing a week, but I have probably played for over 40 hours now. So not having the hourly music is dreadful.


----------



## Shawna

I wish there was a box of some sort by your airport and on the mystery island tour seaplane stops, so what you take back home is not limited to the amount of space you have in your pockets, you can stock up.


----------



## JKDOS

Shawna said:


> I wish there was a box of some sort by your airport and on the mystery island tour seaplane stops, so what you take back home is not limited to the amount of space you have in your pockets, you can stock up.



Our pocket sizes are pretty good if you prioritize inventory before going to the islands. I think adding an addition dropbox would be giving us too much. Plus, at some point, we will be able to unlock another 10 inventory slots for a total of 40. I think this happens when Town Hall is built. I'll find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Misty

Why on earth is the top option for usable items always 'drop'? It's getting annoying to keep dropping items I want to use or separate into piles.


----------



## Shawna

acnl322 said:


> Slightly annoyed that you can't craft anything in multiples....


I agree, this would’ve been very helpful.


----------



## Mink777

The picking versus digging up flower thing is still taking awhile to get used to. At least they always grow back.


----------



## JKDOS

Mink777 said:


> The picking versus digging up flower thing is still taking awhile to get used to. At least they always grow back.



They ought to let us pick up the flower stalk after picking.


----------



## Shawna

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is Agent S a male now? I saw that they had a blue name tag, yet in earlier games, it was pink.



Their name tags are now based on their color scheme.


----------



## Jared:3

Crafting is getting old at this point my main issue with this game is the tools breaking constantly, like why do gold tools break as well?


----------



## woodstock1969

DURABILITY. Shouldn't exist past the "flimsy" stage. Fake content loop providing no value, only inconveniences.


----------



## willowwolf

I'm sure I'm not the only one but I REALLY wish I could have more than 10 villagers. I understand why it's only 10 because of being able to have other players but I'm the only one on my switch, no kids and my husband doesn't play. Just seems so empty with only 10 :/


----------



## Mint

Spoilers for Pathing



Spoiler



Pathing doesn't connect to buildings like it did in that early trailer. Moving the building, putting down the path and placing it back down on the path doesn't fix this. I hate the awkward strip of grass.





Who thought this was a good idea???


----------



## SheepMareep

Mint said:


> Spoilers for Pathing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pathing doesn't connect to buildings like it did in that early trailer. Moving the building, putting down the path and placing it back down on the path doesn't fix this. I hate the awkward strip of grass.
> 
> View attachment 232990
> View attachment 232991
> 
> Who thought this was a good idea???
> 
> View attachment 232992



Yea I was really upset with this too. I got the middle square of my path to go to my player homes stairs but the other sides wont go :c


----------



## JKDOS

woodstock1969 said:


> DURABILITY. Shouldn't exist past the "flimsy" stage. Fake content loop providing no value, only inconveniences.



I don't mind crafting a new iron fishing rod, but the durability needs to be raised by at least 3x (from 30 uses to 90).

If anything, I think durability can stay, just give us unbreakable golden tools. I swear I will never use golden tools if I know they will break... Same with me hoarding good weapons in BOTW.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I am amazingly sick of the islands. I went to seven last night. 14k miles and not one had anything but my native fruit, native flower in basic colors, and no special fish spawn, money rocks, ect. It's just not fun :< I've only gotten one interesting island since I started playing.


----------



## galacticity

this may just be me, but i personally don't like the new music. not the hourly nor the shop themes. i understand they were going for a more soothing and chill vibe with this entry in the franchise, but i can't help but miss the quirky accordian of WW/CF. everything feels so slow and empty. even the mystery islands theme sounds kinda lifeless in comparison to the hyperactive new leaf island theme lol.


----------



## Kristenn

Mint said:


> Spoilers for Pathing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pathing doesn't connect to buildings like it did in that early trailer. Moving the building, putting down the path and placing it back down on the path doesn't fix this. I hate the awkward strip of grass.
> 
> View attachment 232990
> View attachment 232991
> 
> Who thought this was a good idea???
> 
> View attachment 232992



nooooooooooooo I was afraid of this  Hopefully they fix this somehow


----------



## Libra

Tools breaking. Yeah, I get why they did it, but ugh.


----------



## mystery

I’m a tad frustrated that flower species seem to now be as rare as fruits. I’ve gone on far to many island tours and have seen nothing but pansies and cosmos and the shop never has any roses or lilies. If flowers still spawned each day that would be one thing but waking up to school day to find out the shop doesn’t have the flowers I need is growing tiresome.

Also on topic of the island trips I started with oranges and was given pears by mom and I’ve yet to see a single island that didn’t have pears or oranges for 2000 miles I expect at least a little more variation.

Also sea shells no longer act like furniture when placed indoors


----------



## bcmii

JKDOS said:


> Let's not just spread false information like that without full knowledge. It was never confirmed Leif was gone forever.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> TT'ing never does anything good for your villager relationships.



I suppose that while he wasn't confirmed to be gone forever, as of right now, his character model or any mention of him is nowhere to be found in the game's code.  All we can do at this point is hope that he, alongside several other features, get added back in via updates. Because right now, IMO this game feels like a DOWNGRADE from New Leaf. Huge slap in the face to all the progress/innovation the series made with New Leaf. Still love the game a ton, but for being the successor of what was considered to be the best Animal Crossing game of the series, it's extremely lackluster. I guess we all got the wrong impression when we thought that this game was supposed to be an upgrade to NL (It is in some aspects, but far too many aspects were downgraded) .


----------



## Stalfos

I can't put my ranchu goldfish bowl on top of tables. The bowls with the red and the black popeyed ones work though. This is my biggest gripe with the game right now. lol


----------



## sleepydreepy

The only serious complaint I have so far for this game is the fact that the *magic wand outfits remove the clothing items from your storage/inventory*. So if I wanted to add pink boots to a wand outfit, I can no longer access those pink boots to wear with a random everyday look. I wish the magic wand just saved outfits without taking away clothing, because I like going to my wardrobe and picking an outfit from _all_ the clothing I have stored, and do not want to buy duplicates for the magic wand.


----------



## JKDOS

bcmii said:


> I suppose that while he wasn't confirmed to be gone forever, as of right now, his character model or any mention of him is nowhere to be found in the game's code.  All we can do at this point is hope that he, alongside several other features, get added back in via updates. Because right now, IMO this game feels like a DOWNGRADE from New Leaf. Huge slap in the face to all the progress/innovation the series made with New Leaf. Still love the game a ton, but for being the successor of what was considered to be the best Animal Crossing games of the series, it's extremely lackluster. I guess we all got the wrong impression when we thought that this game was supposed to be an upgrade to NL .



Before update 1.1, dataminers couldn't find anything related to Brewster or gyroids. This seems to be evidence that Nintendo is adding more in through updates, and may be purposely holding back as to no spoil it. We can thank the data miners for this. They also could be holding back some content to further finalize and improve it seeing as we're not suppose to have those features in game yet. I've heard it said that the first Nook's Cranny upgrade takes about 3-4 weeks to unlock. So if they needed to, they could have even held that from us until it got close. If these other special NPCs exist, Nintendo will likely release them to us by the time we get close to the point in game where we unlock them. In the next month, we may see another software update that allows us to expand Nook's Cranny again.


----------



## Shampsto

I haven't seen anybody talk about the lack of pitfalls? Sure, they're annoying but they're a pretty iconic part of the franchise.


----------



## bcmii

JKDOS said:


> Before update 1.1, dataminers couldn't find anything related to Brewster or gyroids. This seems to be evidence that Nintendo is adding more in through updates, and may be purposely holding back as to no spoil it. We can thank the data miners for this. They also could be holding back some content to further finalize and improve it seeing as we're not suppose to have those features in game yet. I've heard it said that the first Nook's Cranny upgrade takes about 3-4 weeks to unlock. So if they needed to, they could have even held that from us until it got close. If these other special NPCs exist, Nintendo will likely release them to us by the time we get close to the point in game where we unlock them. In the next month, we may see another software update that allows us to expand Nook's Cranny again.



Let's hope! I've also heard somebody say on another thread that datamines cannot be 100% trusted. Apparently, data miners couldn't find any evidence of pitfalls in the game's code, but they were discovered yesterday by somebody playing. Can't find any information about the person who discovered the pitfalls, and I have to come across any in my game, so I am unsure if this is true. I think we just need to keep ourselves from jumping to get disappointed yet.


----------



## Kaiaa

I can’t exercise with my villagers and that makes me sad


----------



## Flare

1. The fact that airport colors and island fruit can't be changed fails to address the resetting which many people go through in order to be satisfied. The river outlets, plaza, and beach sizes ALSO being permanent is a terrible decision as well.

2. Why the hell are the pole vault and ladder hidden until you meet Blathers and Tom Nook asks you to plot houses? These two should have been given by Timmy or Tommy when you were given the tent and a map at the beginning.

3. The haircuts are lacking. Literally only about 3 haircuts are interesting to me. That's it.

4. Nook Miles Tickets are expensive for what they are worth. You can go island hopping with 6 tickets only to find an island with a villager you don't like and flowers and fruit you already have. The odds of new fruit and flowers desperately needs to be adjusted. AT best the tickets should be priced at 1,000.

5. Why can't you take a picture with the background of the original photo on your passport?


----------



## mystery

Shampsto said:


> I haven't seen anybody talk about the lack of pitfalls? Sure, they're annoying but they're a pretty iconic part of the franchise.



It’s not exactly the same but if you jump a river for example and the other side has a hole you’ll fall into it just like a pitfall (I definitely intended to fall in I swear).


----------



## JKDOS

sleepydreepy said:


> The only serious complaint I have so far for this game is the fact that the *magic wand outfits remove the clothing items from your storage/inventory*. So if I wanted to add pink boots to a wand outfit, I can no longer access those pink boots to wear with a random everyday look. I wish the magic wand just saved outfits without taking away clothing, because I like going to my wardrobe and picking an outfit from _all_ the clothing I have stored, and do not want to buy duplicates for the magic wand.



I ran into this yesterday, and angers me. I put my wand in storage. It's not worth it. I have a wardrobe item in my town I use to change outfits now.

My character wears glasses, which means I need to own the same pair of glasses for each outfit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> 1. The fact that airport colors and island fruit can't be changed fails to address the resetting which many people go through in order to be satisfied. The river outlets, plaza, and beach sizes ALSO being permanent is a terrible decision as well.



In New Leaf, we were eventually able to customize the train station building, and town hall. We may get something similar in New Horizons.



Flare said:


> 2. Why the hell are the pole vault and ladder hidden until you meet Blathers and Tom Nook asks you to plot houses? These two should have been given by Timmy or Tommy when you were given the tent and a map at the beginning.



Part of Nintendo's plan to give us the slowest Animal Crossing tutorial in history.



Flare said:


> 3. The haircuts are lacking. Literally only about 3 haircuts are interesting to me. That's it.



That's Animal Crossing for ya. I am hoping to see more in the future, such as maybe Shampoodle selling you hairstyles to learn.



Flare said:


> 4. Nook Miles Tickets are expensive for what they are worth. You can go island hopping with 6 tickets only to find an island with a villager you don't like and flowers and fruit you already have. The odds of new fruit and flowers desperately needs to be adjusted. AT best the tickets should be priced at 1,000.



They are someone expensive, but with Miles+, it takes about 10 minutes or so to earn 2000. That's not too bad.




Flare said:


> 5. Why can't you take a picture with the background of the original photo on your passport?




What was the original background? I can't remember. Maybe we just need to use a wall or pattern to make our own.


----------



## bcmii

sleepydreepy said:


> The only serious complaint I have so far for this game is the fact that the *magic wand outfits remove the clothing items from your storage/inventory*. So if I wanted to add pink boots to a wand outfit, I can no longer access those pink boots to wear with a random everyday look. I wish the magic wand just saved outfits without taking away clothing, because I like going to my wardrobe and picking an outfit from _all_ the clothing I have stored, and do not want to buy duplicates for the magic wand.



Okay, the magic wand thing makes me SOO mad. Like I was excited about the magic wand feature, but NOPE, they took something that should've been simple and straightforward and made it complicated. That's Nintendo for ya... I got so confused when I tried to use it and it took away my clothes. I hate how it wouldn't let me use those specific pieces of clothing for anything else. Don't even get me started on how when you try to change your clothes when wearing an outfit assigned to the wand, it hits you with the "I'm sorry but you can't change clothes when you are transformed." Huh? Why in the world did Nintendo have to make it so complicated??? What a wasted feature.


----------



## Kattastic

Why are there so many GAME BREAKING glitches in this game? Trading villagers online can lock a plot (or multiple!) as “sold! ‘S new home” for eternity, with no 100% fix (only a player-made one that works for roughly 50% of people). Items can glitch on top of each other. The magic wand deletes clothes. Randomly, some people are getting signs on all their villagers doors that say “I’ve moved out” and never fix. The dodos can take your bells to 0 when you talk to them. You can glitch into the wall at Nook’s Cranny. And don’t get me started on duping & the multiple disconnect glitches on online.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Kattastic said:


> Why are there so many GAME BREAKING glitches in this game? Trading villagers online can lock a plot (or multiple!) as “sold! ‘S new home” for eternity, with no 100% fix (only a player-made one that works for roughly 50% of people). Items can glitch on top of each other. The magic wand deletes clothes. Randomly, some people are getting signs on all their villagers doors that say “I’ve moved out” and never fix. The dodos can take your bells to 0 when you talk to them. You can glitch into the wall at Nook’s Cranny. And don’t get me started on duping & the multiple disconnect glitches on online.



What are the details for the magic wand and Dodos glitches? I hadn't heard those.


----------



## bcmii

Kattastic said:


> Why are there so many GAME BREAKING glitches in this game? Trading villagers online can lock a plot (or multiple!) as “sold! ‘S new home” for eternity, with no 100% fix (only a player-made one that works for roughly 50% of people). Items can glitch on top of each other. The magic wand deletes clothes. Randomly, some people are getting signs on all their villagers doors that say “I’ve moved out” and never fix. The dodos can take your bells to 0 when you talk to them. You can glitch into the wall at Nook’s Cranny. And don’t get me started on duping & the multiple disconnect glitches on online.



Extremely disappointing that this game took 9 extra months to perfect, only for it to be lackluster and broken. This honestly doesn't seem like something Nintendo would do to us...


----------



## Kattastic

DJStarstryker said:


> What are the details for the magic wand and Dodos glitches? I hadn't heard those.



Some people have been experiencing 1 or more outfits getting wiped by the magic wand wand, but the clothes don’t show up in your inventory or storage. & The dodo glitch happens randomly when you talk to the dodo who flys you to the island (forget his name) and say “nah, I’m good.” I can pull up screenshots of both from reddit if you give me a sec.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

NH feels so, so slow and empty. Not Animal Crossing-time slow, but just sluggishly paced to a point it's just frustrating grinding for materials and nothing else. It feels like Minecraft with paywalled social interaction.

I'm not really blown away by this game. Compared to NL especially, this just feels dull and barren.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Kattastic said:


> Some people have been experiencing 1 or more outfits getting wiped by the magic wand wand, but the clothes don’t show up in your inventory or storage. & The dodo glitch happens randomly when you talk to the dodo who flys you to the island (forget his name) and say “nah, I’m good.” I can pull up screenshots of both from reddit if you give me a sec.



Ah, OK, thanks for the info! I don't have the magic wand, but I haven't seen any glitches with the dodos yet. I think I've said "nah, I'm good" to the pilot (Wilbur) once while on an island. I don't think I've actually said it to the one at the counter (Orville) yet. 

Definitely sounds like it's a good idea to not put non-reorderable things in the magic wand though, just in case.


----------



## sleepydreepy

bcmii said:


> Okay, the magic wand thing makes me SOO mad. Like I was excited about the magic wand feature, but NOPE, they took something that should've been simple and straightforward and made it complicated. That's Nintendo for ya... I got so confused when I tried to use it and it took away my clothes. I hate how it wouldn't let me use those specific pieces of clothing for anything else. What a wasted feature.


ME TOO. I was so excited to craft a magic wand but was super disappointed in the end. Like I said, this is the one thing in the game that I have an actual problem with. It really makes me mad. Its such a cool feature, I just wish they would fix this.


----------



## Bcat

Flare said:


> 2. Why the hell are the pole vault and ladder hidden until you meet Blathers and Tom Nook asks you to plot houses? These two should have been given by Timmy or Tommy when you were given the tent and a map at the beginning.



THIS. I didn’t realize that I had to keep donating fish and bugs to nook in order to get blathers to show up, so blathers is coming tomorrow and today I ended up going on island tours with no way to cross the river. The first island I went to the villager was on the other side of the river and I was stuck with no way to get to him. But he wasn’t cute, so it was ok. Im SO LUCKY that Marina was on the side of the river that I could reach, otherwise I would’ve been devastated lol. But...yeah, the fact that this is even possible is dumb and a serious oversight by Nintendo.

I also got the shovel before blathers too, because the dodo sold me one on the tour  

I have more rants but I’ll be back later.


----------



## Kattastic

DJStarstryker said:


> Ah, OK, thanks for the info! I don't have the magic wand, but I haven't seen any glitches with the dodos yet. I think I've said "nah, I'm good" to the pilot (Wilbur) once while on an island. I don't think I've actually said it to the one at the counter (Orville) yet.
> 
> Definitely sounds like it's a good idea to not put non-reorderable things in the magic wand though, just in case.



No problem! I definitely wouldn’t recommend putting non-reorderable items in the wand, and trading villagers should be done at your own risk. 

Here’s the video of Wilbur the money thief:
https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhori...s_the_glitch_with_wilbur_stealing_your_bells/

I don’t have a picture of the magic wand but it’s been reported a lot on ACNH discord servers.


----------



## JKDOS

Kattastic said:


> The magic wand deletes clothes.



Does it really delete clothes, or did you mistake the fact that it holds the clothing? When it holds clothing, the clothing is in the wand, and not your inventory or storage.
Nevermind


----------



## AquaMarie

JKDOS said:


> Does it really delete clothes, or did you mistake the fact that it holds the clothing? When it holds clothing, the clothing is in the wand, and not your inventory or storage.



I was very slightly annoyed about this,  since I wanted to use the same shoes or socks for multiple outfits. But then I simply ordered extra through the catalog. Problem solved!


----------



## Mairmalade

The only thing bothering me is that I have to have crafting materials in my inventory to craft.  There's too many to always keep in my pockets and it's kinnndddaa annoying to take specific materials out of storage every time I want to craft something.


----------



## CookingOkasan

My only major gripe is the rate at which tools break. Super frustrating that you can't gather an islands worth of wood with a stone axe without it breaking a 1/3 of the way through. I'm really hoping that later on there will be unbreakable tools.


----------



## Nodokana

Trading is such a process compared to New Leaf. x.x Learning curve ahhhh.


----------



## help with login

ThomasNLD said:


> There are still projects you can build right (like bridges?) Other then that, you can basically place almost everything outside to create your perfect town. Islands tours isn`t that expensive (its really easy to earn those Nook miles). You can still make bells relatively easy, although Tortimer Island was more convenient. But if you go fishing around the shore, you can just pick out the right shadows and you will make a decent amount of money.
> 
> There are still things to unlock and where some key feautires might have been left out (we can`t really be sure yet appearently), a lot of new stuff has been added in.
> 
> That said, its still your choice if you find this enticing enough to buy and play this game. Even though this game has a slow start, I have really enjoyed the build up personally and just when I was ready to move on, RS is being build. I feel it is paced quite well, but that is according to my taste. Everybody has their own tastes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you insist on them bringing back artwork if you have no interest of looking at it in your own museum anyways?
> Maybe the delay wasn`t related to the graphics, but maybe getting out some bugs, localization stuff since there are a million available languages, etc. We don`t know.



Collecting things is fun, I enjoy blathers facts when I donate something, I would actually go back to see the art work from time to time but the bugs and fish I see enough personally. Plus it's tied to Redd is Redd even on this game?

- - - Post Merge - - -



brambles said:


> NH feels so, so slow and empty. Not Animal Crossing-time slow, but just sluggishly paced to a point it's just frustrating grinding for materials and nothing else. It feels like Minecraft with paywalled social interaction.
> 
> I'm not really blown away by this game. Compared to NL especially, this just feels dull and barren.


This game is so slow putting all my complaints about it aside I really don't see first time fans enjoying this game all that much at least in compared if their first ac was any of the other main line ones.


----------



## Romaki

All I want is a peach chair and it's going to take me forever to get the recipe for it, then the fruit.


----------



## cornimer

Did they take away the "I wonder what my encyclopedia has to say about my new catch" thing? I found that really useful, I never know if I've caught something before or not.


----------



## Zanreo

They kept something similar, your character will say "Yay" at first when catching a new fish/bug


----------



## Jade_Amell

In New Leaf, in the years I've played I've NEVER seen a tarantula. Which is fine, cuz I'm arachnophobic. But in New Horizon, it's not safe to run in my gd town at night because there are now tarantulas which took me by surprise as I ran out of my house, ran towards the shop and this black dot chased me bit me and I fainted. Was. Not. Cool.


----------



## Hermione Granger

I hate what has become of the tools in this game. It is absurd that they break no matter what level they are on (flimsy, pretty good, and gold). It is annoying to have to grind and have them break.


----------



## Suicune

Jade_Amell said:


> In New Leaf, in the years I've played I've NEVER seen a tarantula. Which is fine, cuz I'm arachnophobic. But in New Horizon, it's not safe to run in my gd town at night because there are now tarantulas which took me by surprise as I ran out of my house, ran towards the shop and this black dot chased me bit me and I fainted. Was. Not. Cool.



The tarantulas only chase you if you're holding your net. Walking around your island at night without a net should fix this!

At this point, all my complaints have already been said. I know they put a ton of awesome new features in NH, but I can't help but think about the features that the game's missing that were in New Leaf. Really missing Brewster, museum art, swimming, the Dream Suite...

Also not a fan of tools breaking. Very bummed to hear that golden tools probably break too.


----------



## CamelotHannah

the game is fun and i enjoy playing it, and the effort put into the graphics makes me happy. so i hate to say this, but its just not as good as new leaf!! they had such a good thing going with NL and had the opportunity to take all the great things from that game and enhance them and bring them over to NH but they dropped the ball. and i can’t understand why because it took them like, almost a decade to make this game. its just kind of disappointing. and honestly, this game is kinda boring. 

the thing that bothers me the most is that the characters don’t form relationships with me and don’t ask me to do tasks for them. it gives me kind of a weird vibe? i’ve heard that this changes later on but i’ve TT’d and it has yet to change.


----------



## rezberri

CamelotHannah said:


> the thing that bothers me the most is that the characters don’t form relationships with me and don’t ask me to do tasks for them. it gives me kind of a weird vibe? i’ve heard that this changes later on but i’ve TT’d and it has yet to change.



i send letters with fruit to my villagers every day and talk to them at least 3-4 times a day. so far,  (off the top of my head) i've become good friends with kody (jock). my lazy, jock, peppy, and uchi villager have all run up to me once and given me something, with kody doing it the most. he's also asked me to find a fish for him, and to sell him something twice. my uchi has made a comment on my outfit and given me some clothing item twice as well. i think it just depends on interacting with them at lot.

i'm a bit peeved my residence service's is closing down tomorrow because i have to upgrade my house. i'm scrambling to try to get all the bells i need, and so far i think i only need 198k which i might be able to do tonight. it's a bit frustrating because i dont know if my nook mile's daily miles thing will reset because i wont be able to check it for a day, and im also missing out on the lil store there as well. at least i have a crafting table of my own. im thinking after i get my bells i'll grind for tickets and just do tours all day tomorrow.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Suicune said:


> The tarantulas only chase you if you're holding your net. Walking around your island at night without a net should fix this!
> 
> At this point, all my complaints have already been said. I know they put a ton of awesome new features in NH, but I can't help but think about the features that the game's missing that were in New Leaf. Really missing Brewster, museum art, swimming, the Dream Suite...
> 
> Also not a fan of tools breaking. Very bummed to hear that golden tools probably break too.



I didn't know that, I usually run around with the bug net out to catch the random butterflies and what not. I'll have to remember that when night time hits.


----------



## hydrophonic

I agree with every single one of the complaints posted in this thread, but the thing that made the most disenchanted about the game is the lack of NPCs. I honestly believe dropfeeding us seasonal events through regular updates is a great idea, I really do! But NPCs are a big part of what gives flavor to the series. Unlocking them little by little makes no sense to me, as their function takes up what? 10mins-1hr max. each week? (Assuming they come once per week as in previous games) and by the time they get on the game, what they add is so little that it doesn't make a big enough reason to play more regularly. 

When the Welcome amiibo update came out for New Leaf I picked up the game for another week (this may just be me) and left it collecting dust after I experienced the novelty, I had already collected 900+ hours playing so the addition of new villagers with the same dialogue as previous ones and some cute new furniture wasn't a big enough reason to keep playing as much as when the game came out. 

I like all the new customisation options, but now I'm starting to realise how much I loved the commercial aspect of CF and NL.

list of missing NPCs


Spoiler



blanca
booker 
brewster (apparently present)
chip (has a replacement)
copper 
cyrus 
digby (no reason to have him though)
don resetti 
dr.shrunk 
gracie 
harriet 
joan (has a replacement)
katie 
katrina 
leif 
luna 
lyle 
nat (has a replacement)
pascal 
pelly 
pete 
phineas 
phyllis 
redd 
reese 
tortimer 
wendell



huh


----------



## cornimer

Zanreo said:


> They kept something similar, your character will say "Yay" at first when catching a new fish/bug



Ahh I didn't catch this, I'll keep an eye out! Thanks!


----------



## meggiewes

I feel like my rants are a bit different from everybody else's, but some are the same.

1. I wish making bells was harder in the game. They feel like they were harder to make in New Leaf.
2. I really want to make multiples on the crafting bench.
3. I wish we could customize furniture with clothing like Cyrus did.
4. It feels like putting bells in the savings part of the ABD is useless? You don't even earn any Nook Miles from saving. Even Phineas gave you a badge for large savings.
5. i miss the post office where mail comes twice a day.


----------



## itscharles

there's not a single thing to do in this game except decorate ur house and town with very limited furniture bc for some reason they thought it'd be a good idea to get rid of furniture sets i guess? after the gimmick of crafting wears off there's barely any fun to be had outside of meets with friends and dressing up ur character

also there's only two goddamn shops on the entire island and they hardly sell any items whyyyyy this is such a regression. really disappointed about how devoid of features this game is, it really does feel like walking around on a desserted island. it's lonely.


----------



## trashpedia

So far I only have two gripes with the game atm. One, I really wish there was some sort of indicator that shows how long our tools will last until they break, sorta like BoTW. Two, I hate how restricted it is to get flowers and stuff. I don't want to waste my Nook Miles on tickets that bring me to the same islands with the same fruit and flowers. I *really* want roses but there seems to be no way of getting them unless you visit another island through Nintendo Online or continue buying tickets.


----------



## lexxi5416

the villagers are literally so boring and not funny at all


----------



## PajamaCat

Okay, let me start by saying I'm enjoying the game and none if this will stop me from playing. But...

1. Villager dialogue seems really bland. I've heard it gets better as the game goes on but as of right now they've said nothing interesting to me. No asking for favors, no asking to come visit, not even a funny conversation. My absolute favorite part of the game is chatting with the villagers and feeling connected to my town but I feel like the dialogue has gone downhill with each game.

2. Crafting tools multiple times per day. I like the idea of crafting but not being forced into it to progress in the game.

3. The lack of furniture sets. I'm hoping these are available later but who knows.

4. Brewster...enough said.

Also this isn't really a complaint but has anyone else noticed that the fish shadows seem a little blurry? It's weird because the graphics in the rest of the game are beautiful.


----------



## mizzsnow

Why did they need to delay hourly music for so long.... I get that you get it later in game but I am so sick of the default music already whose idea was this


----------



## Sanaki

The fact that I have to talk to a villager 3-4 times to get a meaningful conversation out of them.


----------



## Loubelle

Along with pretty much everything I have read so far, I have been struggling a lot with finding certain fish. One if my friends doesn't seem to be having this issue :v but I have spent days on end trying to catch the sturgeon and the golden trout and i haven't seen them. For the sturgeon i have not seen the largest fish shadow and for the golden trout, every time i catch a fish that is the same shadow size, it's always a dace or a cherry salmon :/ I also feel like the fish don't respawn very often, and it may just be my imagination, but i guess it makes sense as the river is larger than in new leaf :[ along with that, the fish changing directions every 5 seconds is also annoying lol. I would also like to join in on the complain about the tools breaking... especially the gold tools, like what? and I'm not a big fan about the diy stuff either :/


----------



## Strahberri

maybe i'm just not far enough in the game but I am very angry they got rid of tortimer island/island tours and I hope that I'm just not far enough to have them and not that they removed them.


----------



## Daisy189

Strahberri said:


> maybe i'm just not far enough in the game but I am very angry they got rid of tortimer island/island tours and I hope that I'm just not far enough to have them and not that they removed them.



Same here! It is hard to do very many things in multiplayer :/
I miss the mini games and hitting people with a hammer


----------



## RoyNumber1

There's nothing to rant about. The game is perfect. Best game in the series.


----------



## Piroshi

1. Crafting materials take up so much space, since most of them only stack up to 30. It wouldn't be as much of an issue if items themselves didn't use so many materials, but some items can wipe out nearly a third or more of the stack, which means you need to have a lot on hand if you plan on doing much crafting. Being able to stack up to 99 for everything would be better. On top of that, you can only craft from your inventory. You should be able to pull from your storage while at home. 

2. The tool wheel doesn't remove the tools from your inventory. So even though the inventory is bigger in this game, it doesn't really feel like it because it's always filled with tools and crafting materials. 

3. A lot of things in general feel like they have too many extra steps involved. I think things could be streamlined a little to make them less tedious. 

4. I keep running out of storage space. No it's not my fault for hoarding clothes. It's the game's fault for making all of these cute clothes and then not giving me enough room to keep them all. 

5. Only 10 villagers. They're so cute in this game! I love how interactive they are, so I wish I could have more of them wandering around. 

6. Lack of content from older games. I know they could add it in as DLC, and I don't mind that for events, but I don't like the idea of so many Animal Crossing staples being either missing or locked behind DLC. I'd rather the DLC be new content, not things I expect from Animal Crossing. 

7. So many different item colors, and you can't customize most of them. I'm hoping they'll add Cyrus in at some point to do that, or at least give us some other way.


----------



## Chaunter

I'm sad that I have so many complaints... but there is so much I feel is missing ; A;

No perfect fruit ):
No lemons, lychee, mango, or bananas
No bushes (which would be fine if there was at least some hedge fencing, but I haven't seen any?)
No dream suite (still holding out hope that something similar will be added later...)
Not being able to turn off auto-save
That you can't customize path/fence colors? (I hate all of the default colors??? I just want the same fences but in white ; A; /)
That you can't eat multiple fruit at a time?? 
The lack of mini games for multi-player. I miss the scavenger hunts, bug catching contests, hide and seek... It feels like there's no reason to even play multi-player because there's nothing to really do??
That it doesn't show in the store menus if you've already purchased an item already or not
That tools can't be stored separately on the tool wheel instead of taking up inventory space...
That you can't just type in the number of flower seeds you want to buy...
That you can't add multiples of the same item category all at once in the dressing room (having to go in and out to buy multiple colors of one shirt over and over is getting tedious orz) 
That you can't just scoot a building over one square... (I have to spend 50k to move it to an entirely different location just to move it back to basically the same spot, just one square over because it drives my ocd crazy lol I guess that'd be asking a lot though...)



Spoiler



And as someone that time travels and has gotten to the terraforming portion of the game, I think my biggest complaint is that it just feels so incomplete? It feels as though there's only half of a game here? and that's incredibly frustrating because I had such high hopes from seeing the trailers and gameplay previews before release, initially thinking that the developers had really listened to the fans and that it looked as if they'd fixed every complaint I had with New Leaf and more! So it's just a huge let down that it feels as though it's lacking so much in the end... ): 

And because these might also be considered spoilers...
That there are only 4 buildings aside from houses??? The island still feels ridiculously empty. (This is the biggest reason the game feels so incomplete to me)
That you can't choose who to move out specifically when you want to move someone from your campsite in and you already have 10 villagers. (I'm worried about having to choose between two dreamies in the future ; A; adsfdas)
I wish there was an option to favorite villagers on the map so that they are locked in? or at least less likely to move? (Like a best friend option but for villagers lol) That would be amazing...
That there doesn't seem to be as many big outside decorations?? I feel like I only have a couple to choose from and I hate most of them so my island still feels totally empty...


----------



## coffee biscuit

I've been playing for a while and even though I've been loving this game, there are some things that I definitely don't like.

-Tools breaking. I'm ok with your initial flimsy tools breaking, but it gets really annoying once you start getting the cute tools. You can prolong them by customizing them but it's still annoying, especially when you want your tool to be a certain color. I really wish they didn't break at all.

-Villager dialogue. It does get a bit better as time goes on, but as others were saying they get sick of you very quickly. They also repeat themselves a lot, especially with their opening lines.

-Island fruits. It's pretty disappointing that this island game is missing the island fruits from NL.. Persimmons, Mangoes, bananas, etc. I hope they get added in soon along with new fruit.

-Perfect fruits. Again, there seems to be no sign of perfect fruit in the game so far, which has always been a staple in the AC games. Sure, they can add in all the fruits later, but I really feel like they should have been here from the beginning.

-No bushes 

That's about it, at least for now. I'm feeling very optimistic for the future of this game so I hope I don't get let down.


----------



## WanderingIsle

Akaza said:


> I've been playing for a while and even though I've been loving this game, there are some things that I definitely don't like.
> 
> -Tools breaking. I'm ok with your initial flimsy tools breaking, but it gets really annoying once you start getting the cute tools. You can prolong them by customizing them but it's still annoying, especially when you want your tool to be a certain color. I really wish they didn't break at all.
> 
> 
> -No bushes
> 
> That's about it, at least for now. I'm feeling very optimistic for the future of this game so I hope I don't get let down.



I didn't know customising tools extend their durability- thanks! 

Also, if you really want bushes/hedges, I find that getting a hay bale and colouring it green works ok. Good luck!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

My character never says “Not you again!” after catching a sea bass? What’s up with that? In my opinion, hating on sea bass is part of what makes Animal Crossing... Animal Crossing XD

Another thing I find strange- why did they change Punchy’s appearance so drastically? I mean, he’s just as cute as ever, but... if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it? Most of the other villagers look pretty much the same except with better graphics, so...


----------



## Halony

Okay so I've been playing this game non-stop and I like it, but I do think New Leaf is a better game. I was much more hyped for NL as well.

About NH:
- As soon as they anounced crafting, I wanted to cry. I was so disappointed. I really don't like it. It also takes up so much time and space in your pockets. No. it's just stupid.

- Furthermore, I am so so so angry that Nintendo made us buy a very expensive and UNFINISHED game. That's what I hate. Sure, they can add stuff in updates, but I paid for the full game and this game is nowhere as good as New Leaf right now.

-And just as everyone said before, there are so many missing characters. And I personally don't see why they had to replace Joan. It only makes me really sad.

- Multiplayer is not really interesting. I've tried it and we got bored very quickly. I'm past the point where I could use other people's help with seaching for crafting materials, so there is really not much to do together right now.

I do want to say that I love the graphics and the design. Especially the museum is absolutely gorgeous!

However, I'm still a bit disappointed and I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## JKDOS

ArtsyDreamer said:


> My character never says “Not you again!” after catching a sea bass? What’s up with that? In my opinion, hating on sea bass is part of what makes Animal Crossing... Animal Crossing XD



In new Horizons, it's time to start a war against Horse Mackerels. 

Sea Bass: 400 Bells. 
Horse Mackerel: 180 Bells.

And Horse Mackerels a lot more common too. SO Common, im 90% sure I've found one just by its shadow. I think it only shares a shadow right now with the anchovy.


----------



## Shawna

Like why can’t we store DIY recipes? I’m already getting duplicates and I want to be able to put them all in one place without cluttering my house or my island.

I do plan to sell them later on, but I want to get a fair number of them before I host a sale.


----------



## Aubrey895

I honestly don’t have anything I don’t like. I love this game so much. Like I use you could craft things in your house with the materials being in the storage but I can get over that.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Is Pascal gone too?


----------



## Hesper

*wails about the golden trout*


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

It's not much of a big complaint but I wish they increased the number of villagers we could have, if only slightly.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I don't mean to be rude or disregard your feelings, but some of your complaints seem a bit unfounded. Not only have I read tons of comments in the line of "I haven't played much but..." "I know people say this change but...". Are you all actually playing the game? It just seems like you're not giving the game a chance at all and you're also hoping that everything will be presented to you all at once. Animal Crossing has always been a game about patience and things evolving gradually. Dialogue and interactions with villagers certainly evolve over time. I just don't see how people are making the "NH dialogue is worse than NL" statements. Can someone provide actual footage of NL dialogue to prove this? Because, from my recollection, NL dialogue sucked ass. And the reason I think it did, was because the game focused lots more on other features (like being mayor). I just don't see how, in any way, NH dialogue is worse than before if dialogue options are: have more variation and are longer than those in NL. NL dialogue turned repetitive quick and was shorter than what we usually see in NH. 

As for NPC absence. I'm also sad to see many of my favorite characters absent. But why are people so keen in thinking that they're definitely cut from the game? Leif is coming back for Earth day and the next update, allegedly, will bring Brewster, café and gyroids back. Even in the Mini Direct today they announced more features INCLUDING the Earth Day event, so we'll definitely see more things coming.


----------



## jiojiop

ArtsyDreamer said:


> Another thing I find strange- why did they change Punchy’s appearance so drastically? I mean, he’s just as cute as ever, but... if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it? Most of the other villagers look pretty much the same except with better graphics, so...



Wait, what does he look like now?!


----------



## N e s s

A lot of the complaints in this thread seem really kinda trivial to me. In my experience so far I've liked pretty much everything about this game over New Leaf in the first week. Instead of waiting days to build a yellow bench I've already been able to design my island to have a really home-like feel to it.

Granted the game isn't perfect, I dislike the tools breaking and I wish my villagers would give me some quests in the first week, but I've heard that they start improving on that later.

Datamining has shown that various things are going to be patched into the game in later updates (museum cafe, gyroids, etc.) I'm pretty sure this game is going to have a long shelf life because of the potential to put stuff into the game.


----------



## itscharles

for everyone saying the criticisms are dumb or trivial, remember that some people care about certain things more than you do. try not to be dismisive. the game is a lot of money, and to some it's understandably concerning that certain features were cut from the base game, dlc or no. not everybody is capable of blind faith in dlc/updates


----------



## JKDOS

SirBadger said:


> I don't mean to be rude or disregard your feelings, but some of your complaints seem a bit unfounded. Not only have I read tons of comments in the line of "I haven't played much but..." "I know people say this change but...". Are you all actually playing the game? It just seems like you're not giving the game a chance at all and you're also hoping that everything will be presented to you all at once. Animal Crossing has always been a game about patience and things evolving gradually. .



I  feel the same.

Eample:
* Someone talked about there being too many balloons, but really, they can choose to ignore the balloons rather than rant.

* One ranted about spiders and tarantulas in the game.  Spiders are absolutely harmless, and I don't know why they expected Nintendo to remove Tarantulas. They are great money makers, and people would just rant if they were removed.

* One person said something along the lines of you shouldn't trust reviewers until they've had a month to play, but at the same time was ranting after playing for like 3 days.

* Another ranted about it being "It's waaaay too hard to make bells" compared to Pocket Camp. Making bells in this game is just as easy, if not easier than past games, and Pocket Camp is not a real AC game.



SirBadger said:


> Dialogue and interactions with villagers certainly evolve over time. I just don't see how people are making the "NH dialogue is worse than NL" statements. Can someone provide actual footage of NL dialogue to prove this? Because, from my recollection, NL dialogue sucked ass.



Unfortunately I strongly disagree. I think a lot of us are blinded by the new game and graphics that we choose to believe this. The dialogue at start has been so bad that I've been tempted several times to make screenshots of both games just to prove it. Atlast I am too busy playing the new game I can't make the free time to do such. Now that I've unlocked the new improved dialogue, I can't do this unless I reset. It will be a future project of mine for sure, though it will be highly  irrelevant by then


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got scammed by a money tree.

What did I plant? 30,000 Bells.
What did I get? Three 10,000 Bell bags.


----------



## alv4

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got scammed by a money tree.
> 
> What did I plant? 30,000 Bells.
> What did I get? Three 10,000 Bell bags.


I didn’t know that could happen. I hope doesn’t happen the same to me


----------



## JKDOS

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got scammed by a money tree.
> 
> What did I plant? 30,000 Bells.
> What did I get? Three 10,000 Bell bags.



I think the limit is 1k (i.e. reburying the same 1k you find)


----------



## cicely

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got scammed by a money tree.
> 
> What did I plant? 30,000 Bells.
> What did I get? Three 10,000 Bell bags.



I think there's a 30k cap on the trees. I haven't seen proof of uncapped ones yet.


----------



## ThatACfan

I feel like we got an incomplete game and are at Nintendos mercy to get the updates


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

JKDOS said:


> Unfortunately I strongly disagree. I think a lot of us are blinded by the new game and graphics that we choose to believe this. The dialogue at start has been so bad that I've been tempted several times to make screenshots of both games just to prove it. Atlast I am too busy playing the new game I can't make the free time to do such. Now that I've unlocked the new improved dialogue, I can't do this unless I reset. It will be a future project of mine for sure, though it will be highly  irrelevant by then



It'd be cool if you did! I've checked on NL videos only to remind myself how NL dialogue with villagers was and honestly, it's way worse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got scammed by a money tree.
> 
> What did I plant? 30,000 Bells.
> What did I get? Three 10,000 Bell bags.



That's actually kinda hilarious omg


I planted a money tree but I only put 1k bells in the hole. I'm not planning on shaking the money off the tree cause I like to see bell trees just hangin out around town :3


----------



## JKDOS

ThatACfan said:


> I feel like we got an incomplete game and are at Nintendos mercy to get the updates



You say that as if Nintendo dropped the game on us and were like "Well that's that" and moved on to other things.

Nintendo has a plan to release the content when we're ready for it, and they said so in the 2.20.2020 direct.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

JKDOS said:


> Unfortunately I strongly disagree. I think a lot of us are blinded by the new game and graphics that we choose to believe this. The dialogue at start has been so bad that I've been tempted several times to make screenshots of both games just to prove it. Atlast I am too busy playing the new game I can't make the free time to do such. Now that I've unlocked the new improved dialogue, I can't do this unless I reset. It will be a future project of mine for sure, though it will be highly  irrelevant by then



Well luckily the game can be enjoyed without talking to neighbors. I haven't really talked with my villagers at all and yet I've been having a blast playing the game for the last two days.


That's just me, though. I'm sure other people would appreciate having an educated conversation with their neighbor.


----------



## JKDOS

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well luckily the game can be enjoyed without talking to neighbors. I haven't really talked with my villagers at all and yet I've been having a blast playing the game for the last two days.
> 
> 
> That's just me, though. I'm sure other people would appreciate having an educated conversation with their neighbor.



I still enjoyed it. I ran to my villagers every chance I got though because it was said before release that they had amazing dialogue, and then I was immensely hit with disappointment by some of the most lackluster sentences spoken from the villagers.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

JKDOS said:


> ** One person said something along the lines of you shouldn't trust reviewers until they've had a month to play, but at the same time was ranting after playing for like 3 days.
> *



Oh dear.

I also ended my post stating that I am optimistic about the future of the game, didn't I. Please do not cherry pick from my posts without added context.

I am also not a published reviewer in an influencial position in the gaming community. My opinions being posted on a forum do not equate to the published thoughts of an influencial journalist.

Once again, why are people policing people's opinions in a thread designed for people let out frustrations? Give people space, will you.


----------



## Cirice

What's bothering me is that customized tools don't stay the way they are when you remake them? That makes them expensive?
And the fact that "special" tools like the Star Net costs 2,5k but breaks?? And the golden tools too????? 
Yes, that's my biggest disappointment from the game. 

I also feel that villagers don't say a lot, or don't request a lot. Maybe because I'm still at an early stage of the game, but I never got bored talking to NL villagers but here I do, especially Uchi reminding me in a way I find aggressive that it's the 7th time I've talked to them during the day. I would expect this behavior from crankies, not unchi.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Cirice said:


> What's bothering me is that customized tools don't stay the way they are when you remake them? That makes them expensive?
> And the fact that "special" tools like the Star Net costs 2,5k but breaks?? And the golden tools too?????
> Yes, that's my biggest disappointment from the game.



Yeah this is really confusing too. Why should we bother customising our tools if they're going to break? We're literally just wasting customisation kits.


----------



## alv4

Cirice said:


> What's bothering me is that customized tools don't stay the way they are when you remake them? That makes them expensive?
> And the fact that "special" tools like the Star Net costs 2,5k but breaks?? And the golden tools too?????
> Yes, that's my biggest disappointment from the game.
> 
> I also feel that villagers don't say a lot, or don't request a lot. Maybe because I'm still at an early stage of the game, but I never got bored talking to NL villagers but here I do, especially Uchi reminding me in a way I find aggressive that it's the 7th time I've talked to them during the day. I would expect this behavior from crankies, not unchi.



Wait... The golden ones breaks too?
D:


----------



## jiojiop

- batch-craft and craft max bait. And also allow me to buy it. Dear lord.

- it takes 3 button presses to get to Nook Miles+ to then claim your reward (w/ another press). There could easily be a contextual shortcut here that takes you right ot your Miles+ goals

- no visual indicator for when your tools are close to breaking. It's a real pita when one tool breaks after another, or when you've just climbed a cliff or gone on an island tour. If it could just change appearance to look worn/cracked, that'd be handy

- pull resources from storage or a special toolbox when working at a crafting table, not just pockets. Carrying around your tools and resources together take up 2 rows of inventory, which kinda makes it like you have less space than past games!

- kinda annoying you have to craft a flimsy version, then use that to craft a stronger version, rather than just directly going to the recipe for the stronger version and making everything that's needed at once

- really, I can't store turnips still? :-/

- it's annoying that there's an inconsistency in that the A button speeds up animations, but the B button speeds up text, so you have to alternate between the two when doing a bunch of crafting, keeping proper timing because you can easily press the wrong buttons (A is also accept and B is cancel)

- really, still no quarter turns of furniture?

- where the heck are the other flower species? I have to rely on rng to get them on island tours?!


----------



## Finnian

I'm a filthy cheater, but did they really have to patch the duplication glitch out? I was finally having some fun with it.


----------



## Eternal

Here's my list of current rants hahaha.

- The dialogue of villagers at the start of the game is SO bad. Like, the first 5 days is just "this is my personality type and that's all you get". I understand it gets better because omg my villagers are really diverse now, but for anyone with no patience they are going to hate the game and villagers super early.
- There are so so many balloons! I'm happy to get any I can shoot but I think it was nicer when you didn't see them very often.
- I hate how you have to actively switch to a pole or ladder especially when doing something like scaring away bugs/fish for a spawn. I would have loved it if they made it so if you pressed A without a tool it would automatically use the pole or ladder. Or have the pole/ladder on a separate keybind. 
- You can just plant money trees now? Without a golden tool no less, it's a bit of a shame.
- CRAFTING BAIT ONE AT A TIME!!!! I'm trying to farm the barreleye and oh my god it makes me so sad.


----------



## Blaire

I hate when people complain that this is an incomplete game.
Like its not meant to be played super fast and TTing often every day to the point you unlock everything right away and have nothing to do. You are supposed to enjoy it slowly, thats how its meant to be. And them releasing new stuff every so often is amazing because it keeps things interesting without having people just be able to TT ahead and do everything in a month and then get bored and put the game down.
The new crafting system is not for everyone, i get that. But it really makes you work for what you want and tbh It feels more rewarding to work hard gathering materials for something you want. The ONLY complaint I have about this game is that gold tools break and theres no indication when something is gonna break. That would be the only thing I can think of to change lol.
Everything else is fun and new, without straying too far from other AC games.


----------



## CamelotHannah

ThatACfan said:


> I feel like we got an incomplete game and are at Nintendos mercy to get the updates



yes. this game took them a long time to make. why should we have to wait for updates?


----------



## N e s s

itscharles said:


> for everyone saying the criticisms are dumb or trivial, remember that some people care about certain things more than you do. try not to be dismisive. the game is a lot of money, and to some it's understandably concerning that certain features were cut from the base game, dlc or no. not everybody is capable of blind faith in dlc/updates



I wasn’t being dismissive, I was giving my opinion on the game; so far I really like it and disagree with many criticisms. It’s fine if people dislike certain aspects or miss other things previous games had, I’m not telling them “your opinion is stupid.”


----------



## itscharles

N e s s said:


> I wasn’t being dismissive, I was giving my opinion on the game; so far I really like it and disagree with many criticisms. It’s fine if people dislike certain aspects or miss other things previous games had, I’m not telling them “your opinion is stupid.”



i was addressing more than u but ok. u specifically mention that 'most' complaints were trivial and i think it's bc u don't personally care about those things. ur experience isn't universal and you don't really have the right to tell other people that their complaints are insignificant. all i'm saying


----------



## cicely

Are violets not in this game? I miss them. Leif, please deliver :[


----------



## N e s s

itscharles said:


> i was addressing more than u but ok. u specifically mention that 'most' complaints were trivial and i think it's bc u don't personally care about those things. ur experience isn't universal and you don't really have the right to tell other people that their complaints are insignificant. all i'm saying



So, how exactly am I telling anyone their complaints are insignificant? I said trivial because I think a majority of people here can agree the game is really good. And yes, I do not see eye to eye on many of the opinions stated, but I never once was condescending to anyone here.

To say that anyone that thinks most of thing said here is personally telling people their opinions are insignificant is hyperbolic. All I’m saying.


----------



## HappyTails

Everyone's opinion matters, even if you don't agree with them. Come on people it's just a game. 

Now let me rant about said game.
Game, keep raining after 4pm please so I can catch the rainy day fish. The two times it rained on my island, it stopped before 4pm.


----------



## itscharles

N e s s said:


> So, how exactly am I telling anyone their complaints are insignificant? I said trivial because I think a majority of people here can agree the game is really good. And yes, I do not see eye to eye on many of the opinions stated, but I never once was condescending to anyone here.
> 
> To say that anyone that thinks most of thing said here is personally telling people their opinions are insignificant is hyperbolic. All I’m saying.



you referenced others by saying "critcisms on this thread", and said you find them trivial. it's not rocket science. also, just because you're part of the majority who does think that the game is good, doesn't mean that the opinions of the minority that doesn't don't count. a bit weasley to say that imo

i like your little passive aggressive 'all i'm saying' at the end. real cute. doesn't hurt to be respectful tho


----------



## N e s s

Love or hate certain aspects, it’s certainly not a bad game. No disrespect if you dislike things about it, all the best to you.

I do miss the music from New Leaf and I wish bulk crafting was a thing, the fishing bait hurts my thumb.


----------



## twistinfate

I agree that bulk crafting should be a thing. How else I am going to make money off of weeds by making leaf umbrellas and selling them for twice the price. Crafting items individually gets to be a pain after awhile.


----------



## JKDOS

twistinfate said:


> I agree that bulk crafting should be a thing. How else I am going to make money off of weeds by making leaf umbrellas and selling them for twice the price. Crafting items individually gets to be a pain after awhile.



I don't know if you're half serious or not, but crafting Leaf Umbrellas is the absolute slowest bell making trick in the game. You can earn anywhere between 20k-50k bells just fishing for 20 minutes.


----------



## KnoxUK

WHY IS THE GAME SO GOSH DAM GORGEOUS!


----------



## JKDOS

KnoxUK said:


> WHY IS THE GAME SO GOSH DAM GORGEOUS!



Which reminds me, the game appears to be running at a higher frame-rate when docked. One reviewer said it was locked at 30 FPS in both handheld and docked, but I want to disagree after seeing it for myself. I'm not sure how I can measure frame rate. My capture card caps at 30, so that won't work..


----------



## DinoTown

I have no complaints about the game whatsoever. A lot of the common ones here seem to be issues relating to later game content and running out of stuff to do, which shouldn't happen to any non-time travellers. My town hall building is gonna start tomorrow, I'm working my way towards the 198k house upgrade and generally am having a jolly old time.

On second though, I do have a complaint. Tarantulas scary. First night I caught two and every night since I've run away like a wuss because I'm arachnophobic. Why so scary Nintendo lol


----------



## DJStarstryker

twistinfate said:


> I agree that bulk crafting should be a thing. How else I am going to make money off of weeds by making leaf umbrellas and selling them for twice the price. Crafting items individually gets to be a pain after awhile.



I don't know about leaf umbrellas (prefer to either save my weeds for crafting materials or sell them by themselves since there's Nook Miles rewards for that) but I do agree on bulk crafting. That would help so much for bulk fish bait making. Tapping A helps, but if I could just select (for example) 7 fish baits for my 7 clams, and then have to see the animation only once, that'd be nice.


----------



## Beehaw

I really hope there's a "being able to craft from storage if you have a workbench in your house" feature planned, cause it seems like such an obvious choice to really enhance their crafting system.

Also, Why WHY is this the second time this week that my "hot item" is a tire toy! Not only is it just a paltry 40 bells, tires are somewhat hard to find! I need those Nook mile+ points, man!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Beehaw said:


> I really hope there's a "being able to craft from storage if you have a workbench in your house" feature planned, cause it seems like such an obvious choice to really enhance their crafting system.
> 
> Also, Why WHY is this the second time this week that my "hot item" is a tire toy! Not only is it just a paltry 40 bells, tires are somewhat hard to find! I need those Nook mile+ points, man!



I didn't think of that until I saw that mentioned today, but I agree that crafting from storage would be nice. You know what else would be nice? An item that lets you access your storage from outside of your house. 

You've just had bad RNG luck for the hot item. I've never had it be the tire toy yet, and it's been different every single day. I agree with you though - not worth wasting a tire on that.


----------



## trashpedia

I really don't like how the fish behave in this game. Sometimes they get really close to the shore and you have to step away or aim at an odd angle to get the line in front of them. Also iron tools (especially for the bug net or fishing rod) break so frequently it gets annoying when you are trying to grind fish for more bells.


----------



## Hat'

i feel like i'm the only one who's mad furniture sets are not there? like is it just me?
i reaaally like the game but it doesn't feel like the full AC experience without the sets... i feel like i'm decorating my house as i would in the sims


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Don't have many complaints honestly I think the game is lovely. However, I do dislike how we are unable to craft multiples and how nearly everything HAS to be done via the island rep. My little sister and I both play the game, and since she isn't the island rep, she couldn't see what was needed for the 3 houses plot early game. 

Like I appreciate the control they give to the main player, but I do think that the other players should be able to help out with smaller tasks like these.


----------



## jiojiop

Hat' said:


> i feel like i'm the only one who's mad furniture sets are not there? like is it just me?
> i reaaally like the game but it doesn't feel like the full AC experience without the sets... i feel like i'm decorating my house as i would in the sims



You mean the missing sets? I'm sad about the astro series. I really liked that one! Very 60s 'futuristic' spy stuff.

EDIT: oh man, I had forgotten about Gracie's furni. I really miss the Sweets series. Saharah does sell a dark chocolate wall.


----------



## starlightsong

jiojiop said:


> Wait, what does he look like now?!



punchy is a fave of mine and i have him on my island, and comparing his new leaf render to a screenshot from NH he looks literally the same to me but just with a different default shirt like every other villager... i'm not sure if i'm missing something or what but i don't get this complaint.


----------



## deerteeth

I really love the concept of the patterns smoothing together but I feel like it also causes problems! 
Things always seem to blend where you don't want them to blend, so you have to be careful with your palette and sometimes need to pick inaccurate colours to avoid unwanted blending in certain areas of your design.

though when it works, it works really well and makes the design look great!  So I do mostly love this feature though it has caused me some issues.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Hat' said:


> i feel like i'm the only one who's mad furniture sets are not there? like is it just me?
> i reaaally like the game but it doesn't feel like the full AC experience without the sets... i feel like i'm decorating my house as i would in the sims



I would love the Gracie sets. I don't think I've seen a balloon furniture item.


----------



## jiojiop

starlightsong said:


> punchy is a fave of mine and i have him on my island, and comparing his new leaf render to a screenshot from NH he looks literally the same to me but just with a different default shirt like every other villager... i'm not sure if i'm missing something or what but i don't get this complaint.
> View attachment 233117View attachment 233118



Maybe a difference in the ears? Or is that just the compression of the picture?

Ahhh my heart, he's so adorable I wish he would move in for me too


----------



## Galbador

Punchy was in fact my first new villager and he is absolutely amazing. And he likes pizza, hehe.


----------



## jiojiop

Utterly unfair! Doesn't he know I have him as my avatar?! This is embarrassing, sighhhh...


----------



## duckyducky

WHAT DID THEY DO TO ISABELLE’S VOICE


----------



## Gingersnap

My only complaints are QoL changes they could add (crafting in bulk, being able to craft from storage) etc. Other than that, I'm having a lot of fun! I think people are getting worked up over content that isn't in the game that Nintendo said in the directs- twice now- that they would add. Be patient! This is the team that worked on Splatoon 2, and look how amazing that game got with post-launch content getting added.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler



The fact you have to get a five-star rating on your town in order to unlock the landscaping feature. I don’t even have patience for that.


----------



## Hesper

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you have to get a five-star rating on your town in order to unlock the landscaping feature. I don’t even have patience for that.



You do not!


----------



## hoodathotit

RoyNumber1 said:


> There's nothing to rant about. The game is perfect. Best game in the series.



I gave this post a like because I was certain that it was sarcasm. If it wasn't....well...


----------



## PajamaCat

DinoTown said:


> I have no complaints about the game whatsoever. A lot of the common ones here seem to be issues relating to later game content and running out of stuff to do, which shouldn't happen to any non-time travellers. My town hall building is gonna start tomorrow, I'm working my way towards the 198k house upgrade and generally am having a jolly old time.
> 
> On second though, I do have a complaint. Tarantulas scary. First night I caught two and every night since I've run away like a wuss because I'm arachnophobic. Why so scary Nintendo lol



Yes x100. I don't care how many bells they're worth, tarantulas can get off my island!


----------



## rezberri

i dont know if it's because im going crazy or not, but i keep hearing the wooshing of the wind when u get a present from the game. it's kind of annoying bc it'll trick me into running to look for a present, and then i look at the time and see i've just been a clown. 

im also slightly upset with kody because he put the 2 fishes i gave him up in his house. i thought he just put up one, but no. he put 2. im gonna have to be careful with what i give villagers now. i dont want to mess up and give them a present or item that doesnt match with their home's theme. and the fish don't even look good; he put them on a skinny dresser so the tanks hang over the front part. how will he open his dresser???? kody i luv u buddy but u rly have no thoughts head empty.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

jiojiop said:


> Maybe a difference in the ears? Or is that just the compression of the picture?
> 
> Ahhh my heart, he's so adorable I wish he would move in for me too



He is! My favorite boi <3 It’s not that I dislike his redesign or anything, I’m just confused about it ^^;






You can see the difference best when he makes this face, especially his eyes


----------



## John Wick

PajamaCat said:


> Yes x100. I don't care how many bells they're worth, tarantulas can get off my island!



We get these house sized, bullet proof, rideable spiders on our walls (well they're freaking HUGE) here in Australia, so it's like you go to the game to relax after battling huntsman's on your wall all night, and are faced with house sized, bullet proof, rideable spiders. O_O


----------



## Harbour

satine said:


> And yet apparently, Label will only visit your town to do fashion contests about 6 times with no Gracie update or anything as a result. The Nook's Cranny upgrades once. Kicks never sets up shop and is always a vendor that appears very irregularly.
> ...
> And the tool breaking feature, I mean, really? What are we in, Minecraft?



what happened to labelle being apart of the able sisters? and gracie's luxurious store? what happened to nookling stores upgrading four times like in new leaf? why did kicks get downgraded from a shop to just a pop-up store?

also, i agree with the tool breaking feature being reminiscent of minecraft. implementing a feature from a survival game into a supposedly relaxing, laid-back game like animal crossing is the wrong way to go.

i can understand that nintendo wants people to refrain from time travel and are planning to release dlc at their own pace as the game advances. however, i find that the lack of buildings and vital special characters (with no announcement as of yet) could be demoralizing to players, especially those who have played other games in the series. i will be patient for now and just hope that nintendo has a large surprise in store for us with great dlc and features we want back.

somebody has to confirm whether gold tools break. there's no solid evidence to suggest that it does (or otherwise, either). i don't see why nintendo would make that a thing, unless they want players to craft 24/7, which was one of the most disliked features of pocket camp.


----------



## Solio

Why is it a big deal if gold tools break? They are craftable not unique like in the previous games. We also don't know if there's any benefit using them over regular tools besides the enhanced durability. I imagine they probably last a lot longer than regular tools.


----------



## Envy

Solio said:


> Why is it a big deal if gold tools break? They are craftable not unique like in the previous games. We also don't know if there's any benefit using them over regular tools besides the enhanced durability. I imagine they probably last a lot longer than regular tools.



It's because tools breaking is an annoying feature. If it was just reserved for tools you craft in the beginning of the game, that'd be understandable. I have no problem with the tools we build in the very beginning breaking. The beginning of an AC game is naturally not as convenient, and there can be some charm to be found in that. However, when a level of tool that doesn't break to strive for doesn't exist, then it becomes a perpetual annoyance that can no longer be seen as "Oh, well the beginning of the game is inconvenient". Now it's just inconvenient the whole way through.

They could have incentivized crafting lower level tools without making the golden tools break. I mean, like how the level three axe chops down trees on the third chop, whereas the stone and flimsy axes don't, making them much better for farming wood. Of course, it's also annoying to have multiples of the same tool when inventory is so limited... BUT most certainly having even golden tools break is no good.


----------



## jiojiop

ArtsyDreamer said:


> He is! My favorite boi <3 It’s not that I dislike his redesign or anything, I’m just confused about it ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the difference best when he makes this face, especially his eyes



I've seen this with another animal, the shifting of color from blue to purple. Lobo the wolf:









You can see the primary change is color, but also you can see it in the eyes and ears.

You're right though. I did notice it in the pic before but was unsure if it was just perspective of the angle. But yeah, it really does seems they've shifted the mouth downward and made the eyes more exaggerated in their U shape. Hm, I wonder if the distance between the mouth and eyes is from the eye change actually, rather than the mouth being shifted. I also wonder if it comes from changing how the expressions are managed across characters. I can't find any pics of Punchy with resting dopey face from NH so I can't really compare his natural mouth placement.




Solio said:


> Why is it a big deal if gold tools break? They are craftable not unique like in the previous games. We also don't know if there's any benefit using them over regular tools besides the enhanced durability. I imagine they probably last a lot longer than regular tools.



They require gold nuggies, which are worth 10k and are rare drops. I wouldnt want to waste that on a shovel that breaks. Though I wonder if hitting rocks with a golden shovel might increase your gold nug drop rate...


----------



## JKDOS

Solio said:


> Why is it a big deal if gold tools break? They are craftable not unique like in the previous games. We also don't know if there's any benefit using them over regular tools besides the enhanced durability. I imagine they probably last a lot longer than regular tools.



Because 

1. Finding gold nuggets isn't easy. 
2. Having a tool break unexpectedly is frustrating, irritating, and annoying
3. Not knowing when your tool is going to break is about the same as above.
4. Knowing gold tools break will make some of us hoard the tool rather than actually use it out of fear of losing it.
5. Our inventories will be forever filled with multiple tools just to ensure we have one when it counts.
6. Gold Tools should be the god tools. A reward for putting up with the non-gold tools breaking over how long it takes us.

It makes way more sense to give players a durability system, and them have them earn/work towards a tool that won't break. Past Animal Crossing games pulled this off with the Golden Axe


----------



## Hesper

What in the WORLD are we doing with the watering can that it breaks? I get most of the other tools. I mean, some of them you're banging on a hard tree or rock. But the watering can? What, are we smashing it against the ground to throw the water out? I have only a few fields for hybrid breeding, and it still breaks every day while I'm watering them. I don't mind the others nearly so much as this, but--why does a *watering can* break?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Like Pokémon Sword and Shield, the music in ACNH isn’t as good as its 3DS counterparts. Not even the hourly music. I also noticed that the music of Nook’s Cranny, the Able Sisters, and the Museum are more faint as the music in the Resident Services is slower. And the music of Nook’s Cranny and the Able Sisters can never be as good as their GameCube counterparts.


----------



## DinoTown

John Wick said:


> We get these house sized, bullet proof, rideable spiders on our walls (well they're freaking HUGE) here in Australia, so it's like you go to the game to relax after battling huntsman's on your wall all night, and are faced with house sized, bullet proof, rideable spiders. O_O



This has merely solidified the fact that I am *NEVER* going to Australia.


----------



## Shawna

HappyTails said:


> Everyone's opinion matters, even if you don't agree with them. Come on people it's just a game.
> 
> Now let me rant about said game.
> Game, keep raining after 4pm please so I can catch the rainy day fish. The two times it rained on my island, it stopped before 4pm.



I don't know if anyone has said this, but coelacanths can be caught any time of the day now.  Caught two this morning.


----------



## PajamaCat

John Wick said:


> We get these house sized, bullet proof, rideable spiders on our walls (well they're freaking HUGE) here in Australia, so it's like you go to the game to relax after battling huntsman's on your wall all night, and are faced with house sized, bullet proof, rideable spiders. O_O



Noooo, I could not handle that! I would love to visit Australia one day but that's the only thing stopping me. You guys are braver than I'll ever be!


----------



## John Wick

DinoTown said:


> This has merely solidified the fact that I am *NEVER* going to Australia.



Nah, they're OK. I haven't had many in this place as opposed to some we've lived in.

I dreamed about tarantulas last night!
I was snuggling with one as big as a cat.


----------



## Corrie

Why do tools break?!??!??!!


----------



## Airysuit

I just hope they bring paintings back (im sure they will) and somehow magically the museum info as re-readable tags (new leaf style) will be back too ( maybe if you complete the museum?


----------



## deSPIRIA

BRING BACK SLOPPY FURNITURE


----------



## bcmii

Wish there were more than 5 super basic furniture sets. Everyone is saying that they are going to patch in more of the sets, but that's a really stupid thing not have in the game from the get-go.


----------



## CovisGod

Everything just feels a bit empty to me,

You unlock the Museum, Nooks and The Residential Services Upgrade in the first week and other than the Shop upgrade after a month there doesn’t seem a whole load to keep you coming back? Sure the Fish & Bugs but is that really it? Is there really no other Shops or anything going to unlock later in the game?

In New Leaf you had so much that unlocked after weeks and months of playing, I refuse to believe they’ve cut such a huge amount out, of anything I thought there would be a whole lot more than New Leaf?

Did they spend so much time working on a Crafting System that a whole lot of the staple features from the other games fell by the way side?


----------



## Corrie

Why can't we swim on an island?!


----------



## Ja.cob

Idk if this has been mentioned yet but I loved the fortune cookies in new leaf. Pocket camp made them a pay to win product but I was hoping that new horizons would bring them in bigger and better and I have yet to see that...


----------



## bcmii

CovisGod said:


> Everything just feels a bit empty to me,
> 
> You unlock the Museum, Nooks and The Residential Services Upgrade in the first week and other than the Shop upgrade after a month there doesn’t seem a whole load to keep you coming back? Sure the Fish & Bugs but is that really it? Is there really no other Shops or anything going to unlock later in the game?
> 
> In New Leaf you had so much that unlocked after weeks and months of playing, I refuse to believe they’ve cut such a huge amount out, of anything I thought there would be a whole lot more than New Leaf?
> 
> Did they spend so much time working on a Crafting System that a whole lot of the staple features from the other games fell by the way side?



My personal theory is that they spent so much time on the island designer and crafting features that everything else got cut. Everyone is saying that they are adding in the holidays via updates to "stop the TTers," but if I am going to be 100% honest, I think they are only doing that because they couldn't get the holidays and other features added in before it was time to launch, and didn't want another delay. Heaven knows that if there was another delay after that initial nine month one, people would be marching up to the Nintendo Headquarters with pitchforks. That would explain the lack of pretty much everything else (buildings, furniture sets, etc.) - they wasted so much time making the game "customizable," that they couldn't be bothered to include the basic features that should've made it in. So in other words, it is very likely that they gave us a barren and incomplete game for the sake of not having another delay.


----------



## Sir Takoya

Nook miles rewards color lock....and town specific flowers.

Just why.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I run out of normal wood so fast it’s crazy. I have so many stacks of softwood and hardwood, but somehow the normal wood is super rare for me! 

Mostly though I hate that you need a Nintendo online subscription to do online stuff... I mean it makes sense considering most other gaming systems have their own subscription for online things, but I hate that Nintendo has started doing it too :/ 
I’m just glad it’s not as expensive as other online subscriptions, even if it still sucks

Also, tools breaking! At first it’s kind of quirky and cool, but it gets pretty old fast. I was hoping golden tools would be unbreakable, but it seems like that’s not the case sadly


----------



## itscharles

bcmii said:


> My personal theory is that they spent so much time on the island designer and crafting features that everything else got cut. Everyone is saying that they are adding in the holidays via updates to "stop the TTers," but if I am going to be 100% honest, I think they are only doing that because they couldn't finish the holidays before it was time to launch the game, and didn't want another delay...because heaven knows that if there was another delay after that initial nine month one, people would be marching up to the Nintendo Headquarters with pitchforks. That would explain the lack of pretty much everything else (buildings, furniture sets, etc.) - they wasted so much time making the game "customizable," that they couldn't be bothered to include the basic features that should've made it in.



this is the most logical conclusion to draw. they needed to get the game out asap, so released a passable blank slate with the promise of updates attatched to it so that nobody would question the lack of extra content outside of the game's main mechanics (crafting, terraforming). the fact that they had to announce a delay at all along with a statement promising to not crunch their workers (albeit a good thing) shows that they were severly behind schedule at the time. my guess is that they needed to get it looking presentable rather than adding the finishing touches like expendable npcs or minigames


----------



## duckyducky

Everytiem I try to move flowers I press Y from habit ;-;


----------



## Monobear

I get releasing features with updates, but I really wish there were more stuff at the beginning to decorate your home with, there’s not a lot of furniture to collect or even craft and so I’ve just been focusing on making my town beautiful.

And I know they’re coming, eventually, but I wish we got more storefronts at the start. 

I’m kinda glad we don’t though. I mean it does give me something to look forward to.

I still time travel tho, so idk if they thought that releasing stuff in updates would prevent that... I just TT to farm materials and to grow flowers instead of unlock stuff hehe


----------



## Mello

why are all the islands i get to visit absolute garbage. all i want are oranges, geez


----------



## Shawna

This seems to have worked for people on the New Leaf version of this thread, So let’s see if this works for me for New Horizons:

I have just been spending the last four hours catching a barreleye, and I just can’t freaking do it.  I keep catching horse mackerel  after horse mackerel. I know that these are rare fish and they sell for 15,000 bells but damn!  This is getting ridiculous.  I was able to catch TWO coelacanths this morning within a SHORT amount of time.  And they say that the coelacanth is more rare?! Bull!!!!


----------



## Flick

I miss Pelly and Pete (and Phyllis to an extent...) I also can't believe Katrina isn't in this game... 

Also, the hourly music in this game <<<< New Leaf's


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flick said:


> Also, the hourly music in this game <<<< New Leaf's



I agree that New Leaf’s hourly music is better than New Horizon’s music. In fact, New Leaf is, by average, the best Animal Crossing game when it comes to hourly music. However, the best hourly songs would come from the GameCube Version (7 AM and 5 PM specifically, for they are the strongest hourly music in Animal Crossing history). The music in this game seems forgettable (minus K.K. Slider songs, since they are the only music that remains the same).


----------



## Shawna

Shawna said:


> This seems to have worked for people on the New Leaf version of this thread, So let’s see if this works for me for New Horizons:
> 
> I have just been spending the last four hours catching a barreleye, and I just can’t freaking do it.  I keep catching horse mackerel  after horse mackerel. I know that these are rare fish and they sell for 15,000 bells but damn!  This is getting ridiculous.  I was able to catch TWO coelacanths this morning within a SHORT amount of time.  And they say that the coelacanth is more rare?! Bull!!!!



I FINALLY CAUGHT IT!!!!!


----------



## seikoshi

am I the only one not bothered by more items coming in future updates? it stops me from time travelling and finishing the entire game within a few weeks instead of taking my time and waiting, I still think they did leave out A LOT of content due to fans insisting the game, however what they've come out with is fun nonetheless.


----------



## goodra

eh, i don't know, the complaints are valid but i honestly don't see it. i like that it's very different from new leaf, because it makes me play the game differently. if i wanted to play the same way i did NL, i'd boot up NL. it works for me at least, so i'm happy with it.

that said... the music is absolute garbage, and i despise it with a passion. i can barely tell i unlocked the hourly music, because it sounds same-y and terrible. if it wasn't because of other sound effects like footsteps and fishing, i'd play with the game muted completely. they hid a basic feature for a week to reveal that it sucks. i've never wished so much for the chance to turn it off completely.

the fish ai is a little strange as well. enough to be noticeable, but i'm not sure i'd call it good or bad. i guess i'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## Brumbo

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda bummed that your starting villagers can only be a Jock and an Uchi. Kind of a strange combo imo. Why couldn't it be any of the other personalities?



I don't know why you don't have a slight choice in it, like if the start of the game asking a weird question to make other sets of personalities appear, don't people not like jocks? I know I don't. Lol.


----------



## Romaki

I don't get how people can grind 10,000+ NookMiles without going insane, I really hate having to plant like one tree for 100 and then do another goal and constantly switch it up. I know that planting 10 trees for 1000 NookMiles would be too easy, but I rather work on an objective for a longer time and get a considerate amount of NookMiles. Even just automatically collecting the miles and generating a new objective would be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Brumbo

Be honest, do you guys ACTUALLY think they'll update the game? Or are you just hoping this whole thing isn't a mess. I'm already pretty disappointed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, another thing, am I missing something or I can't get multiple hats and things from Ables sisters at once? I'm pretty confused about the changing room.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shawna said:


> Like why can’t we store DIY recipes? I’m already getting duplicates and I want to be able to put them all in one place without cluttering my house or my island.
> 
> I do plan to sell them later on, but I want to get a fair number of them before I host a sale.



I keep getting duplicates of DIY recipes that you start with....

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatACfan said:


> I feel like we got an incomplete game and are at Nintendos mercy to get the updates



I don't understand why people think it's okay to just wait for updates, there's SO many things missing that should just be in the base game. They also didn't say anything about important features being added with updates, only events. I didn't sign up for this.


----------



## bcmii

seikoshi said:


> am I the only one not bothered by more items coming in future updates? it stops me from time travelling and finishing the entire game within a few weeks instead of taking my time and waiting, I still think they did leave out A LOT of content due to fans insisting the game, however what they've come out with is fun nonetheless.



We were never told that more items were coming in future updates. We were only told that holidays would be coming in these updates, and so far, that's all that has happened (from people who had the game before launch day, it seems that the only things that were added in the 1.1 update were Bunny Day, as well as online). Can somebody please tell me where Nintendo stated that they would be adding more than holidays in these updates? I'm being serious. I'll insert the word for word quote by Nintendo from the 2/20/2020 direct regarding this game:


> Will there be any free updates after launch? Yes! We will offer free updates after the game launches and will continue to provide free seasonal events throughout the year!



So would someone PLEASE tell me where y'all are getting that they are going to add in all the missing items, features, and things to do? I'm just not so sure of how everyone here is so "certain" that this is going to happen. Like, I very much would like for that to happen, but we've been given absolutely no evidence that they are going to do so, and thus, we cannot act like we know it to be the truth.


----------



## Envy

Mail only delivering at one time is really annoying.


----------



## Brumbo

bcmii said:


> My personal theory is that they spent so much time on the island designer and crafting features that everything else got cut. Everyone is saying that they are adding in the holidays via updates to "stop the TTers," but if I am going to be 100% honest, I think they are only doing that because they couldn't get the holidays and other features added in before it was time to launch, and didn't want another delay. Heaven knows that if there was another delay after that initial nine month one, people would be marching up to the Nintendo Headquarters with pitchforks. That would explain the lack of pretty much everything else (buildings, furniture sets, etc.) - they wasted so much time making the game "customizable," that they couldn't be bothered to include the basic features that should've made it in. So in other words, it is very likely that they gave us a barren and incomplete game for the sake of not having another delay.


If that was the case, I'd take back everything I said, I know what it's like to deal with situations like that. I just can't trust Nintendo though. Also the extra customization options aren't all that huge to spend an extra 9 months on and not have any other content in it. Hopefully I'm wrong though, but I don't know if I'll be corrected or not because they're kinda hush hush about those kinds of things


----------



## Shawna

Mello said:


> why are all the islands i get to visit absolute garbage. all i want are oranges, geez


I know how you feel, the only fruits I get are peaches, which is my native fruit, and pears. 
And the only flowers I get are lilies, which is my native flower, and hyacinths.


----------



## Brumbo

Shawna said:


> I know how you feel, the only fruits I get are peaches, which is my native fruit, and pears.
> And the only flowers I get are lilies, which is my native flower, and hyacinths.



I spent 10 tickets to get islands that are ALL just my native items.


----------



## Shawna

Brumbo said:


> I spent 10 tickets to get islands that are ALL just my native items.


Damn... I feel bad for you .-.


----------



## Romaki

Brumbo said:


> Be honest, do you guys ACTUALLY think they'll update the game? Or are you just hoping this whole thing isn't a mess. I'm already pretty disappointed.



Well, we already know that there'll be an update for every holiday. And really early players who got their copy before the 19th have reported that the first update on the 19th already unlocked more stuff with the shops and such. Of course we're just hoping for the best since Nintendo only said they'll add in holidays when they're going to happen, but it does make sense that the team gets more time to work on certain things while the game can already be released and keep us entertained for a month. I just don't see how New Horizons wouldn't be a game that gets continuous updates, like they're still working on holidays - why wouldn't they make some tweaks based on user feedback? 

The game definitely feels too empty now, and considering they supposedly worked on the game since 2013 I'm sure we'll get more than updated graphics and terraforming. I genuinely think the holiday updates are an excuse to gradually add more stuff to the game. Even if it's just in the form of new NPC islands we get to visit and interact with.


----------



## Finnian

Personal gripe, but ROD IS IN MY CAMPSITE. I initially joined this site to figure out how to get rid of him. Now my options when I talk to him is "you should live here!" or "move here!" I closed the game so fast. Never again. Are you kidding me????


----------



## Beehaw

Boo you can't give your animal villagers furniture customized with designs on it. I thought the default flower pattern as a bedspread on the natural bed would look great as a replacement for Shari's sleeping bag >:/


----------



## starlightsong

1. i wish there was more purple furniture and especially pastel purple!! and light blue too! purple is my favorite color and i've been seeing people on twitter go "ugh why is everyone making their rooms pink, there are more colors, you know " and i would LOVE to but there's not enough options!! at least for me at the moment, i know i haven't seen everything, but often when i can customize something it comes in pastel pink, dark blue, and no purple of any variety. i got so sad when i found out that yes the cute set comes in sky blue like i was hoping, but apparently not in any type of purple.

2. god i wish that when you're placing a plot down and you choose "let me imagine it" you could move the camera around freely to look at all the stuff around it, it can sometimes be SO hard to tell if i've got it placed just right with just the little segment of the map that it lets me see.


----------



## Romaki

This has probably been posted many times, but it literally no sense for the box at Nook's Cranny to buy items for less if we can't even get the bells instantly. Like, make us lose profit for selling outside business hours, but what's the point in selling at night if we don't get the money before the next day starts? It botheres me every night, I hope we get a night owl ordinance.


----------



## jiojiop

Romaki said:


> This has probably been posted many times, but it literally no sense for the box at Nook's Cranny to buy items for less if we can't even get the bells instantly. Like, make us lose profit for selling outside business hours, but what's the point in selling at night if we don't get the money before the next day starts? It botheres me every night, I hope we get a night owl ordinance.



Yeah since we can place furni outside now, I just stack all my fish and bugs outside the shop's door and wait to sell them the next day lol


----------



## mocha.

I know this has probably been mentioned a thousand times but it's so annoying not being able to craft multiple fish bait lmao. it would save so much time if that was an option!


----------



## Kuroh

It takes too long for a villager to get the one thought bubble... After a week of playing the game constantly, only one of my villagers has asked to play a game (a treasure hunt) and even then, it took me only 30 seconds to find the treasure...

I've also only had 1 villager ask to move out this entire time!! I know you can use amiibo cards, but that doesn't work if you just want an empty lot available to go to the Nook Mile Islands. I have 45k Nook Miles that I can't even use until a villager asks to move out.


----------



## Harbour

Brumbo said:


> Be honest, do you guys ACTUALLY think they'll update the game? Or are you just hoping this whole thing isn't a mess. I'm already pretty disappointed.



in the nintendo direct mini (march 26), they stated that besides from the bunny day update, another update will happen towards the end of april. since bunny day lasts from april 1-12, there'd be no event to happen during the end of april, which leaves us with hopes that they'd update the game with more furniture and shops. there's no way that nintendo would leave the game this bland.
it's worth discussing, though. 



mocha. said:


> I know this has probably been mentioned a thousand times but it's so annoying not being able to craft multiple fish bait lmao. it would save so much time if that was an option!



the fact that manila clams don't stack up as well is agitating.


----------



## ecstasy

Finnian said:


> Personal gripe, but ROD IS IN MY CAMPSITE. I initially joined this site to figure out how to get rid of him. Now my options when I talk to him is "you should live here!" or "move here!" I closed the game so fast. Never again. Are you kidding me????



Can I have him


----------



## Irelia

WHY 5 CATALOG ITEMS MAN ??? 

NINTENDO

U COULDNT HAVE MADE IT 10!?


----------



## danielvdell

Brumbo said:


> Be honest, do you guys ACTUALLY think they'll update the game? Or are you just hoping this whole thing isn't a mess. I'm already pretty disappointed.



I do! This trickling of content has been an approach Nintendo has taken with a lot of their games on Switch, especially Splatoon 2 (and Splatoon 1)—which was also developed by the same team that did New Horizons. ARMS, Kirby Star Allies, Mario Tennis Aces, Tetris 99, and, of course, Splatoon 2 have all had free content update support for quite a while after release. ARMS, Kirby Star Allies, and Mario Tennis Aces gained a TON of new characters after launch along with new modes and features. To a lesser extent, Super Smash Bros. Ultimate does this, as well, and third-party titles like Crash Team Racing had the majority of its content released after launch.

I could definitely be wrong, but I think the “barebones” nature of New Horizons was a deliberate tactic by the developers to keep players invested for longer periods of time as we receive periodic content updates. Sure, yearly events always have us coming back, but the promise of, say, bushes being added to the game with Leif in April and (hypothetically) the Roost or a post office being available to be built will provide refreshed gameplay for players who may have nothing left to do after “finishing” the main gameplay loop. The narrative of the story is kind of positioned to support this, with Tom Nook “recruiting” people from his past to help out with the island. With each update, I can also see batches of new or returning furniture being added, too.

I don’t think the game is “unfinished” by any means (which I’ve seen some people describe it as)—I just think Nintendo is adopting the same approach they’ve taken with a lot of their recent games. New Horizons as a whole will probably look remarkably different a year from now. Again, I may be wrong, but that’s just my perception based on recent Nintendo gaming trends!


----------



## GalacticGhost

Why can't I put my turnips in storage? I'd really rather not have them sitting in my pockets taking up space, or ruining my house by having them all over the floor.


----------



## Madotsuki

Having netcode that looks ripped from ACNL is a flaw. It was acceptable in 2012 maybe, but not 2020...
They advertise 8 player multi, but don't tell you the game is going to be unplayable for like 20 minutes while everyone is trapped in cutscene hell. 

Really hope we aren`t stuck with such a dated online mp but it's probably too big of an overhaul at this point for the devs.


----------



## Lavulin98

Madotsuki said:


> Having netcode that looks ripped from ACNL is a flaw. It was acceptable in 2012 maybe, but not 2020...
> They advertise 8 player multi, but don't tell you the game is going to be unplayable for like 20 minutes while everyone is trapped in cutscene hell.
> 
> Really hope we aren`t stuck with such a dated online mp but it's probably too big of an overhaul at this point for the devs.



omg tell me about it! I wish we could at least close the gates temporarly like in new leaf.


----------



## Campy

SuperStar2361 said:


> Why can't I put my turnips in storage? I'd really rather not have them sitting in my pockets taking up space, or ruining my house by having them all over the floor.


I was unpleasantly surprised by this, as well! I now use my backroom as a turnip storage.


----------



## Jacob4

Madotsuki said:


> Having netcode that looks ripped from ACNL is a flaw. It was acceptable in 2012 maybe, but not 2020...
> They advertise 8 player multi, but don't tell you the game is going to be unplayable for like 20 minutes while everyone is trapped in cutscene hell.
> 
> Really hope we aren`t stuck with such a dated online mp but it's probably too big of an overhaul at this point for the devs.



Yeah honestly the netcode in this game is atrocious


----------



## jiojiop

Madotsuki said:


> Having netcode that looks ripped from ACNL is a flaw. It was acceptable in 2012 maybe, but not 2020...
> They advertise 8 player multi, but don't tell you the game is going to be unplayable for like 20 minutes while everyone is trapped in cutscene hell.
> 
> Really hope we aren`t stuck with such a dated online mp but it's probably too big of an overhaul at this point for the devs.



I was just whining about this to a friend yesterday and showing him my screen as I was trapped in endless loading hell lol. "Look! I can't do anything!" He couldn't believe that every time someone dropped in for coop, it froze everyone else's game in loading screens. What's the point of drop-in/drop-out coop if it makes the game unplayable for the others? Do they realize how this works in other games? You just spawn on top of the other players or close by and run up to them.

Frankly, the whole implementation of multiplayer is outdated, and it was outdated even when it debuted in CF. Why can't I just look at _*a list of open towns*_ and choose one from the menu, rather than going thru dialog trees? Literally every other game lists rooms/servers/sessions/matches in a menu and you select. You know why they don't use dialog trees for that? Cuz it's inefficient and sucks. It makes me hate the NPCs with the mp dialog trees every game cuz they're just slowin me down with repetitive worthless dialog.

This has always been my #1 annoyance and I'm pretty surprised they haven't modernized yet. And while I'm at it, seriously with the short character limit for typing? Who enjoys that?


----------



## Jacob4

bcmii said:


> So would someone PLEASE tell me where y'all are getting that they are going to add in all the missing items, features, and things to do? I'm just not so sure of how everyone here is so "certain" that this is going to happen. Like, I very much would like for that to happen, but we've been given absolutely no evidence that they are going to do so, and thus, we cannot act like we know it to be the truth.


A few missing things have been confirmed to be in the game's code already, which is why there is a good amount of certainty in saying that at least some of the missing features/items will eventually be returning


----------



## Merunari

i went on a huge rant about acnh earlier and literally everything i had an issue with was covered in this thread except for the lack of inclusion of hha npcs -- by which i mean the lack of npcs was covered but we get hha ratings again (which i've never really liked or disliked, i don't usually keep the 'rewards' from them personally so it's just another thing for me to sell) and i feel like not even signing the hha assessment letters with one of the names of the npcs as an easter egg type thing is a missed opportunity. seeing the letters signed 'happy home academy' without having a name like... lyle, lottie, or even digby attached to it is kind of disheartening. it feels like all the personality that hhd put into the hha has been stripped right back out of it for nh and it's back to just being a faceless organization.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got stung by wasps for the first time in days. Since I started shaking trees while carrying a net, it became easy as pie. But I shook a tree without carrying a net, not realizing that it’s a tree wasps can live in. And it’s all because of that balloon I was trying to shoot down. What’s even worse is that the gift the balloon gave me wasn’t worth it.

I’m also bothered by how turnips can’t be put into storage, yet you can put them in storage in ACNL. Nintendo, what were you thinking?


----------



## 0orchid

I put a villager plot in an area with my Moai Statue head assuming it would return to my pockets. It didn't! I'm hoping it will show up in that recycling box in the Resident Services Building because it would suck if I lost it since I can't re-order it.

...update: it was in the recycling box! whew, good


----------



## Squeaky

Notice how they keep repeating "the next FREE update" on Twitter?  Call me cynical, but this tells me they won't all be free.  Sorry, everyone, the box still says there are in-game purchases. Maybe you'll only be able to buy Nook Miles, but I don't see how they'd be financially incentivised to give us THAT much more content for free.

I'm most frustrated right now that there are only, like, 5 furniture sets.  All of my villager houses look the same inside, I can't do anything I want to outdoors because I'm missing an essential like a chair or pieces to a bigger recipe, and WHY ARE ITEM COLORS UNIQUE??? I wanted a natural island and my colors are hot pink and black!


----------



## skogkyst

Here's a rant: I didn't know all turnips were sold before 12pm, so yesterday I missed out on this week's Stalk Market. I was planning on investing big bucks into that, it's very unfortunate.


----------



## Squeaky

skogkyst said:


> Here's a rant: I didn't know all turnips were sold before 12pm, so yesterday I missed out on this week's Stalk Market. I was planning on investing big bucks into that, it's very unfortunate.



I didn't wake up early enough to buy turnips on either Sunday.  Feels.


----------



## HappyTails

The Northern Hemisphere totally got boned when it comes to the Stringfish and Sturgeon. These fish disappear at the end of March, with the Stringfish not showing up again until December. With them releasing the game 10 days before March ending and these fish have a spawn rate of zero. Spent the 5 hours trying to catch a Stringfish, to no avail and this is extremely frustrating. By the time this fish shows back up in December, I'll probably be completely over it with this game.

This is frustrated HappyTails typing. Not happy HappyTails so what she says may not be what she means, especially that last part.
'


----------



## LoboUnderrated

Woke up early enough to buy turnips on Sunday, forgot it was a Sunday and went back to sleep, rip me


----------



## Fluuffy

Squeaky said:


> *Notice how they keep repeating "the next FREE update" on Twitter?  Call me cynical, but this tells me they won't all be free.*  Sorry, everyone, the box still says there are in-game purchases. Maybe you'll only be able to buy Nook Miles, but I don't see how they'd be financially incentivised to give us THAT much more content for free.
> 
> I'm most frustrated right now that there are only, like, 5 furniture sets.  All of my villager houses look the same inside, I can't do anything I want to outdoors because I'm missing an essential like a chair or pieces to a bigger recipe, and WHY ARE ITEM COLORS UNIQUE??? I wanted a natural island and my colors are hot pink and black!



This was the first thing that came up to me the first time they announced it. There is no way at this day and age that people(or large companies) will do things for free... Yes, events are free but all I can look at as an example is The Sims 4 with expansion/stuff packs... I really really hope not, the backlash would be great. That is my worst case scenario for ACNH ;-;


----------



## Biancasbotique

My biggest grip is multiplayer mode saving: the only option is to save and end! The only way it will save is if someone leaves and comes back..Now I am using Dodo codes, is it different with just regular friends play?


----------



## Loubelle

Biancasbotique said:


> My biggest grip is multiplayer mode saving: the only option is to save and end! The only way it will save is if someone leaves and comes back..Now I am using Dodo codes, is it different with just regular friends play?



No, in online play with friends it's the same way. Autosave is also kind of spotty. Like it might autosave and it might not :v


----------



## Biancasbotique

Loubelle said:


> No, in online play with friends it's the same way. Autosave is also kind of spotty. Like it might autosave and it might not :v



ur right its very spotty


----------



## Romaki

Can you really just buy one item in the changing room at Able Sisters? That's so annoying.


----------



## Arckaniel

I don't have ACNH yet that's my rant AHAHAHAHA due to COVID-19, I preordered but of course because of the lockdown here I wasn't able to get it, hope everyone is doing fine in their own places, stay safe always guys and have fun playing, mine got delayed but that's totally fine amd reasonable...


----------



## Quagsire.

Fluuffy said:


> This was the first thing that came up to me the first time they announced it. There is no way at this day and age that people(or large companies) will do things for free... Yes, events are free but all I can look at as an example is The Sims 4 with expansion/stuff packs... I really really hope not, the backlash would be great. That is my worst case scenario for ACNH ;-;



I feel like the main updates will be free, in splatoon and smash they always said FREE update and neither had paid updates: but they did have additional DLC. Animal crossing DLC will probably be made since they've done it for all their 'big' games so far... :\


----------



## mocha.

I actually have a couple more things I’d like to add to my previous rant now that I’ve progressed a little further.

I really wish there was a top down view available whilst terraforming, if you get closer to a building it automatically pans straight over head and I feel like it’s so much easier to terraform this way! 

I also would like an option to move items outside where your character isn’t in view, kind of like what we have available in our houses. It would make positioning items a lot easier.

Crafting: I wish there was a way to be able to view customisation options away from the crafting bench, and I wish every time you were crafting they wouldn’t ask “would you like to continue”.

I also get annoyed at the extended dialogue when buying things from the ABD machine in resident services. It should automatically take you back to the shopping screen after buying something instead of asking if you’d like to go back in each time. There was another example of this I found really annoying but I’ve forgotten haha.

Dodo codes: there isn’t an option to input the code again if you mistype which is really annoying. Also if there is a disconnection you have to start all over again.

Just a few things I’ve noticed, I’m sure they’re easily fixed and in the grand scheme of things I can definitely live with it.


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> Can you really just buy one item in the changing room at Able Sisters? That's so annoying.



Yes and no.

You can buy outfits (multiple items), but you cannot buy multiple clothes of the same type. This makes sense because they ask you if you want to wear the items out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arckaniel said:


> I don't have ACNH yet that's my rant AHAHAHAHA due to COVID-19, I preordered but of course because of the lockdown here I wasn't able to get it, hope everyone is doing fine in their own places, stay safe always guys and have fun playing, mine got delayed but that's totally fine amd reasonable...



Cancel pre-order and go for digital.


----------



## Romaki

JKDOS said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> You can buy outfits (multiple items), but you cannot buy multiple clothes of the same type. This makes sense because they ask you if you want to wear the items out.



I guess it makes perfect sense, but the shopping cart just makes me want to purchase multiple at once. Buying 7 pairs of shoes was an absolute nightmare, I feel like the game could ask you to buy all and keep the outfit on seperately.


----------



## mapleleaf

I really don't understand why they can't just add all the cool stuff WHILST keeping everything else?? So we finally get to change our islands but they remove a whole bunch of other cool stuff from new leaf, is it that difficult to just keep it?


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> I guess it makes perfect sense, but the shopping cart just makes me want to purchase multiple at once. Buying 7 pairs of shoes was an absolute nightmare, I feel like the game could ask you to buy all and keep the outfit on seperately.



I feel you though. The past couple times I've been there, I was wishing there was a shopping cart because i wanted 2-3 different tops.


----------



## Celinalia

i think the focus is too much on crafting, i'm not really a fan of it. also that you have to build bridges and everything and THEN unlock terraforming. also i'm not too fond of the breakable tools, especially when you are on a nook miles island


----------



## Fluuffy

I hate saying no to my villagers ;-; Now Marshall has a sea bass in his house >.< Whyyy out of all fishies a sea bass D:


----------



## jiojiop

mocha. said:


> I also get annoyed at the extended dialogue when buying things from the ABD machine in resident services. It should automatically take you back to the shopping screen after buying something instead of asking if you’d like to go back in each time. There was another example of this I found really annoying but I’ve forgotten haha.



Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!

Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!

Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!

Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!

Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!

Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!

Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!

Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!



Spoiler



Go right ahead? THEN STOP STOPPING ME you troll-ass Mabel!


----------



## Squeaky

Quagsire. said:


> I feel like the main updates will be free, in splatoon and smash they always said FREE update and neither had paid updates: but they did have additional DLC. Animal crossing DLC will probably be made since they've done it for all their 'big' games so far... :\



Yep.  The Pokemon series got its first paid DLC this year, at $30 for 2 new areas and unlocking some old Pokemon.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Not a huge fan of some of the rerenders...especially sheep... especially pietro.


----------



## JKDOS

jiojiop said:


> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> Oh, do you need the fitting room? Go right ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Go right ahead? THEN STOP STOPPING ME you troll-ass Mabel!



The same can be said for about 99% of Animal Crossing. I still to this day can't figure about why Nintendo adds so much annoying and pointless dialogue in Animal Crossing games. They finally did something right by adding chat bubbles above the shop keepers heads when entering and leaving.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Imagine after finally having so much control over your villagers the game says "You better go to the island/use your amiibo/invite that campsiter or we'll force a random person into your town"

Don't think I would be as mad if I got someone at least on the meh side of things but the random person had to be Beardo of all people. Sigh.


----------



## Squeaky

Hedgehugs said:


> Imagine after finally having so much control over your villagers the game says "You better go to the island/use your amiibo/invite that campsiter or we'll force a random person into your town"
> 
> Don't think I would be as mad if I got someone at least on the meh side of things but the random person had to be Beardo of all people. Sigh.



I didn't know this either, and my rando was Elise the monkey :')


----------



## Flare

Grinding for nook miles is getting really tedious...


----------



## DJStarstryker

OK, found my first real rant. It's pretty annoying that you can't use the machine to scan or see other peoples' patterns without a Nintendo Online account.


----------



## trashpedia

DJStarstryker said:


> OK, found my first real rant. It's pretty annoying that you can't use the machine to scan or see other peoples' patterns without a Nintendo Online account.



Same u_u I think I plan on just paying the $20 soon just for the patterns. I might just use it for trading as well, which is another gripe I have with this game: There's a lot of emphasis on trading on this game, which sucks for those who aren't going to play the game online often.


----------



## stiney

According to the fish guides I've seen, there are fish that will be available for the first time come December, so even if you catch the stringfish in March, you can't get all the fish until those fish are available next winter (without TT).


----------



## safalin

I agree with whoever said dialogue with villagers. It just feels so limited compared to other games. The game is fantastic regardless still, it's so fun.


----------



## USN Peter

I wish the machine would allow player to print multiple copies of bell voucher at one go.


----------



## skogkyst

USNPete said:


> I wish the machine would allow player to print multiple copies of bell voucher at one go.



I wish the machine would pop out multiples of *any* reward in one go. I would appreciate being able to get multiple Nook Tickets at once.


----------



## PugLovex

they really didn’t bring back the majority of special characters, like:

reese & cyrus
tortimer
copper & booker
pelly
phyllis
pete
dr. shrunk
harriet
katie
porter (replaced by the dodos)
kapp’n and his family
luna
katrina
gracie
chip & nat (replaced by C.J. and flick)
joan (replaced by daisy mae)
lottie
brewster
wendell
phineas
lyle & digby
rover
don resetti 
leif
pascal

kinda resetti i mean he’s in the game but we don’t actually see his character

but yeah lack of special characters kinda makes me sad lmao

sorry if some of these are in the game i haven’t heard nor seen them anywhere


----------



## PajamaCat

A not so serious rant...

Klaus was my first camper. I normally don't care who my villagers are but for some reason just talking to him drove me crazy!


----------



## Romaki

Celeste is in town again and I never accomplish to put away my tool and look up at the sky in time to catch a shooting star. Maybe I'm slow, but they appear so randomly that I don't want to have to walk around outside and do nothing except move items.


----------



## Finnian

I wish I could aim where I'm trying to terraform.


----------



## itscharles

sad that you can't have a waterfall meet another waterfall at a corner. i think that'd be neat


----------



## Emi

nooks upgraded and the door doesn’t perfectly align with my bridge anymore which makes all my decorating slightly off and im.....angy


----------



## Romaki

> Celeste is in town again and I never accomplish to put away my tool and look up at the sky in time to catch a shooting star. Maybe I'm slow, but they appear so randomly that I don't want to have to walk around outside and do nothing except move items.



This is such a joke. I cut down a tree, I miss 3 shooting stars. I work on my computer for half an hour while having my Switch on the side, not a single shooting star in sight! Luckily Celeste shows up with other NPC as well, because Saharah is in town as well.


----------



## Fluuffy

So I sell nook mile tickets for bells since i don't really use my mileage pts at all.  BUT why are people only purchasing tickets at night? ;-; Was selling during the day and no bites. Night time comes and boom! people buying at a higher price than usual too :/


----------



## Speeny

Not being able to perfectly center a bridge, among other things. Terraforming should help but, it means that I have to wait as I don’t time travel.


----------



## Harbour

PugLovex said:


> -



_may contain spoilers._
to explain all the characters you mentioned:
reese and cyrus may have been cut off because the main selling role of reese has been taken over by timmy and tommy. refurbishing is something that doesn't require cyrus anymore. copper and booker have pretty much been replaced by the recycle box at resident services. pelly and phyllis no longer have a role as you could just send letters via the the airport and orville. i'm not sure as to whether pete will walk around town to deliver mail, though. villagers teach you emotions so dr shrunk is not needed. you can buy hairstyles through nook miles at the nookstop, and able sisters sell wigs so harriet is cut off. lottie never made a huge appearance in the official animal crossing games, only the spin-offs, so it'd make sense if she isn't in this game. nook mile tasks have taken over phineas' role of giving badges. i don't believe that lyle and digby would ever appear, unless the happy home showcase was introduced to this game. since deep sea diving is no longer a feature in animal crossing, chances are that you wouldn't be able to see pascal. nook's cranny sells flowers, so leif doesn't really have a purpose, but for some reason i can see him returning for a special event.

katie and katelyn should make a return, as katie gave you rare furniture for helping her. kapp'n and tortimer should also return, since there is a dock in your town which doesn't seem to have a purpose yet. i'm pretty sure that luna and the dream suite will come back, as nintendo wouldn't give you more town customization options for no reason. additionally, if luna returns, then wendell would have to as well. katrina is a fan favourite and i doubt nintendo would leave her out. gracie may return, since labelle wears a gracie patterned scarf. rover has appeared in every game besides from new horizons and he's pretty much an icon for animal crossing, so he should return.


----------



## starlightsong

ugh, i hate the fact that there are all these furniture items that have color variations but can't be customized, forcing you to trade for the other variations. i understand that it's to encourage interaction with other players and i'd be more okay with it if it was just the nook stop stuff, but regular furniture that you buy from timmy and tommy? entire sets _and _ totally random items? seriously? i wish reese and cyrus would come back to help us customize stuff that we're unable to customize ourselves. and that you could use nook miles to order the other colors of nook stop items once you've cataloged them.


----------



## mizzsnow

The fact that items with color variants cannot be customized even though a who system for customization exists is very very frustrating, like was this an oversight? bc I honestly don't know why they would do that on purpose. If it is to encourage interaction with other players then people without the paid subscription are SOL

Also how dare they make so many cute clothes in this game and force us to buy them one by one. Me and some buddies were visiting each other's islands for clothes and the fact that you can only buy clothes one at a time AND only one person can talk with Mabel at a time really slowed down the process a lot :// we spent over an hour and a half doing this...


----------



## jenikinz

My biggest peeves are broken tools, and not being able to add ALL the things I want in the changing room to the cart. If I want every color variation of an item I have to go back in every time, and remember which color I was on so as not to buy duplicates...which I have done several times.


----------



## Sanaki

The fact that I'm getting the SAME villager on a mystery tour every time. And I haven't even used 50 tickets.

4 times I've seen Colton now.


----------



## rianne

I've TT'd almost 10 times to try and get an animal out. Hasn't worked thus far. Maybe tomorrow. . .


----------



## JellofishXD

I really dislike the crafting mechanic like hate it, and i'm sad about the removal of art museum, dream service and swimming.


----------



## peachyvanilla

1- lack of fruit variety
2- i know this will probably come back in an update but i miss some NPCs sm ( like brewster,katie,reese,kapp'n and others,i wish they'll come back eventually
3- idk if that one's true or if it's just an impression i had but it feels like there's less furniture??? idk i might be wrong on that one but if it's true i really hope there will be more 
4-more things to do,idk how to explain that but more special things like it was on AC with sports events and other nice things like that
5-also this is pretty nitpicky i know that but i wanted them to add some of the pocket camp furniture to new horizons so muuuch,it would be great imo

i'm in love with new horizons but there are some things lacking ( at least since the game is on the switch is much easier for them to update it and add new content so let's hope they'll add more and more things in the future!


----------



## PugLovex

yes, i know what you mean by how the characters were all replaced, it kinda makes me sad tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Harbour said:


> katie and katelyn should make a return, as katie gave you rare furniture for helping her. kapp'n and tortimer should also return, since there is a dock in your town which doesn't seem to have a purpose yet. i'm pretty sure that luna and the dream suite will come back, as nintendo wouldn't give you more town customization options for no reason. additionally, if luna returns, then wendell would have to as well. katrina is a fan favourite and i doubt nintendo would leave her out. gracie may return, since labelle wears a gracie patterned scarf. rover has appeared in every game besides from new horizons and he's pretty much an icon for animal crossing, so he should return.



i do like the idea of tortimer and kapp'n coming back and having something to do with the dock. perhaps like a boat ride and tortimer and kapp'n can tell tales or sell different island like furniture? just a thought


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Almost everything was bothering me today.

As soon as I got the old bridge destroyed, I can continue working on my desert. But I have dealt many frustrations today:

- Animals force-giving me items or begging me to do favors when I’m busy with landscaping
- Too many balloons
- I keep screwing up on the river because of my character aim and placement


----------



## trashpedia

I wish the balloons were more common or at least gave actually useful items. So far, I've been trying to shoot down baloons for Cherry Blossom DIYs and I keep getting dresses...

I'm a dude btw...

At least they'll be useful for when I'm bein a drag kween -3- <3


----------



## JKDOS

Alolan_Apples said:


> - Too many balloons



Why though? You're not forced to shoot them down. Just ignore them.

But why on earth would you hate them? They carry upwards of 30,000 bells, DIYs, Seasonal DIYs, Resources, and more.


----------



## Beehaw

Ugh, I though when you reached 3 star you unlocked terraforming. I think I gotta wait for... 



Spoiler



Project K, specifically the concert



...before I unlock it. I was really looking forward to starting on a specific cliff, adjusting the river, and working on PAAAATHSSS :C

On a brighter note, nobody moved into Ken's spot so I can use another 20 or so tickets to see if he's on an island today :')


----------



## xSuperMario64x

My tools keep randomly exploding when I'm in the middle of something, like digging up flowers to relocate them, watering flowers, etc. I really can't wait til I can get my hands on the golden tools, I know they prob break too but at least it won't be as frequent. I find that I'm breaking at least 8-10 tools a day. It gets frustrating after a while!


----------



## Stalfos

JKDOS said:


> Why though? You're not forced to shoot them down. Just ignore them.
> 
> But why on earth would you hate them? They carry upwards of 30,000 bells, DIYs, Seasonal DIYs, Resources, and more.



I can't speak for Apples, but for me personally they're just too common. In the earlier games you'd get excited every time you spotted a balloon (although, New Leaf messed that up by constantly giving you those horrible balloon furniture). Now it's just, meh...


----------



## kentai

I'm a bit frustrated about the limited things your friends can do when playing local co-op  
why not split the screen???

also I was planning to get an actual switch in the future but no cloud saves or save transferring is available so I guess im stuck on my lite


----------



## skogkyst

Stalfos said:


> I can't speak for Apples, but for me personally they're just too common. In the earlier games you'd get excited every time you spotted a balloon (although, New Leaf messed that up by constantly giving you those horrible balloon furniture). Now it's just, meh...



I still always get excited by free stuff


----------



## Sanaki

my sleep schedule is terrible so I have to hear the 2pm music every time I wake up. and I do not like the 2pm music.


----------



## Taj

The game refuses to auto move a word when I'm writing a letter, so I have to press the spacebar eight times


----------



## jokk

I absolutely hate that the tools break.


----------



## JKDOS

Stalfos said:


> I can't speak for Apples, but for me personally they're just too common. In the earlier games you'd get excited every time you spotted a balloon (although, New Leaf messed that up by constantly giving you those horrible balloon furniture). Now it's just, meh...



Knowing a balloon may have iron in it or 30,000 bells is never meh for me.

I don't know if the luck rate is increased for today, but I've already made over 60,000 bells on balloons.

When you're trying to fund PWPs, or move buildings, that 30,000 is a godsend.


----------



## Beehaw

neester14 said:


> The game refuses to auto move a word when I'm writing a letter, so I have to press the spacebar eight times



This is my biggest complaint with AC as a whole!!!! How are we playing in 2020 without this feature?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

neester14 said:


> The game refuses to auto move a word when I'm writing a letter, so I have to press the spacebar eight times



I thought that there was an enter button? Idk about NH but I'm pretty sure it's in every other AC game?


----------



## DJStarstryker

xSuperMario64x said:


> I thought that there was an enter button? Idk about NH but I'm pretty sure it's in every other AC game?



Yep, it still exists.

I really wish Animal Crossing would add word-wrap though. I mean, we're way beyond the days of manual typewriters (which is what having to hit that button makes me feel like we're in).


----------



## Canned-Strawberries

I wish that you didn't have to manually switch to your ladder to go up cliffs because when im doing something where i need to do things on different levels it gets really annoying.


----------



## Lavulin98

Isabelle can't make more then 1 announcement. so annoying. I missed on cherry furniture today because I didn't get picnic stuff due to villager moving in.


----------



## deerteeth

I have been SUPER positive so far because I was really excited about this game. And I still love it very very much, don't get me wrong... but I'm ready to properly rant. (I will put some positive things at the end to make up for it!)

- I am so sick of crafting. Like, this was advertised to be a prominent feature so that's my own fault, but oh my god. I really just hate gathering supplies to craft. It was fine at first because I didn't realize HOW MUCH CRAFTING we would be doing. And on that note...

- WHY WAS I SURPRISED WHEN I FOUND OUT WE HAVE TO MAKE THE BUNNY DAY FURNITURE OURSELVES. Like I should not have been surprised at all but here we are. I would rather be rewarded with the furniture, not the DIY to make the furniture. I'm mostly just mad at myself for not expecting this.

- I know this has been said over and over but I just wish things were sold in their default colours and we could customize them ourselves instead of trading for the colours we want :/ This applies to flowers too, I wish they were easier to obtain without trading or getting lucky. I have only found windflowers (native) and pansies. At least blue pansies are one of my favourites, so that's nice!

- I wasn't able to put a tree a space away from my bridge? As in, one free space, and then the tree next to the free space (both ways). My friend suggested it could be because the size of the bridge is technically bigger than it appears to be (which makes sense) but this still really bothers me. I would like to test this on another bridge but am unable to atm as I only have that one. (To clarify, the area I was attempting to plant the tree was clear and acceptable by NL standards.)

- I'm sad about no bushes but I'm sure we will get them soon!  

- This isn't really a rant lol but I decided to take things super slowly because I was in no rush, so I spent my first week just grinding for bells and paying off my house. But after seeing my friend's towns I feel incredibly behind, like they have ramps and bridges and decorations and beautiful houses... and mine is a huge mess of supplies and random house placements. At the end of the day this does not matter as someday I'll have a very beautiful island too but now I'm feeling a little rushed. 


I do love the game despite my many complaints so here are my positives in a spoiler since my post is already pretty long (and they don't really fit the rant thread)!



Spoiler:  The Things I Love About this Game



Saharah's rugs are awesome, I got the cutest magic rug (I can't recall the name) that fits my theme perfectly! As well, there are SO MANY cute new wallpapers and floors, I love it!!! I put a nice wallpaper in my bedroom and it gave me the cutest pastel blue gingham curtains too! 

All the clothes are soo cute! They're not flat like they were in previous games. I think the seifuku top is a perfect example of this!

PINK LAPTOP. That is all.

I also love that you can put things on top of tall wardrobes and stuff like that. Of course moving furniture in half spaces / in the center of tables / etc. is also great. You can even put items on some stools! 

I also have taken a real liking to Drago, I used to dislike Lazy villagers which was unfortunate because I like many of their designs, but lazies are great in this game IMO! I also like learning reactions by being friends with your villagers, I didn't care for Shrunk so I prefer this for sure. 

It's so cool that Flick can make you bug models, that's amazing! I gave them three orchid mantises today, I'm very excited to see what it looks like tomorrow! 

I also love all the balloons! I get disappointed when I get supplies but I have gotten a couple nice pieces of furniture as well as 30K and some nice DIYs. Sometimes I just sit and farm them for fun surprises!


----------



## Meowzers123

It's 2020 and...

No dedicated item button.  Lr+a to vault for example. 

Still only bug and fishing as main activities. Still relatively small critterpedia considering these are the only two activites. 

No bulk craft.  No craft from storage. 

Everything takes 10 years,  selling, buying,  storing. Redeeming miles, etc. + doesn't even do anything! Why can't we use it to bring up nook+ miles more quickly? 

Need nso for literally anything that even smells like internet.  Greedy af, not paying 20 a year for laggy servers. Let us at least do stuff that doesn't require online play like the QR or kiosk.

Still only like 6 villager personalities. Villagers houses are reused for other villagers in other people games. 

Events require you to have a Nintendo account. 

Need multiple switches for people to be able to actually feel like they have their own save. 

There's more but that's the top of my head,  sorry for the aggressive tone.  I like the game but I'm disappointed.  This feels like sw/sh instead of botw/oddessy.


----------



## Speeny

What would help drastically is for your house storage to be an option within your inventory, so you don’t have to keep travelling back to your house each time. It can just be there for you to plop things into wherever you happen to be.


----------



## Climbintospace

mizzsnow said:


> The fact that items with color variants cannot be customized even though a who system for customization exists is very very frustrating, like was this an oversight? bc I honestly don't know why they would do that on purpose. If it is to encourage interaction with other players then people without the paid subscription are SOL



I actually believe that all of this is a scheme by Nintendo to get people to subscribe to the Nintendo Switch Online thing. 
Would also explain why you can only aquire a second fruit via the ilands and limited flowers.
Yeah, it's one thing to encourage online play, but imo they are locking out a lot of our freedom to customize our Island as we please, behind a paywall that is the Nintendo Online subscription.


----------



## Mszcrystal

-Putting down a house plot and going on 10 mystery islands to not find anyone you like. Next day get rando Limberg moving in T_T
-Fishing on my friends southern hemi island and getting 12 new fish, 2 new bugs but someone is too lazy to leave properly and just closes the game so everyone there lost their progress.


----------



## smokeoak

If you press the minus button it will auto move to the next line!


----------



## Lellyna

I feel like we have so much freedom we can customize our island however we want but when it comes to villagers the campsite we forced to accept whoever in there starting villagets fair enough putting down a house plot i thought we can invite who ever we want on a random island but the next day you get a random that moves in so no choice what so ever in that regard. i also wish we can craft from our storage and not from a invertory, and the house interior is so small to put any house items in there and spare recipes can't put in storage cos i like hoarding items lol other then these complants love the game.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

The game's progress is SO slow. I could have definitely done like half of the first week on the first day of release but no, you have to wait for Blather's tent to open. Then you have to wait for Nook's Cranny. And you can only do one task a day. It's difficult to not time travel. I was planning on not time travelling for this game but it's so slow.


----------



## tacoinvader

I’m losing my mind over island gatcha. I’ll admit I’ve gotten a few good islands (i.e. hybrid flower island, pear tree island [non-native fruit]), but I have never seen any island for tarantulas or money which is a bit difficult because I’m trying to farm bells. In fact, a lot of the islands I’ve come across are really mediocre with few good resources and no villagers. Regarding “no villagers,” I’m not sure if it’s because all my plots are filled or not, either way it’s kinda frustrating because I’d like to get a villager I have out.

I’m a little tired of the gatcha rolls I’ve got here, is all, hahah ;v; I’ve spent a lot of nook miles on this stuff. Hhhhh-


----------



## mocha.

I really wish you could craft items from storage. Found it a bit painful having to go back and forwards for hardwood to make fences today.


----------



## ungiftedhybrid

This is probably just me being stupid, but I’ve only just found out that you have to dig flowers up if you want to be able to re-plant them again. I got the hybrid island the other day and I could have just obtained loads of nice hybrids- but nope, thanks to my own ignorance, the only thing I can do with them now is put them in a vase or in my hair. Yay.


----------



## Romaki

Speeny said:


> What would help drastically is for your house storage to be an option within your inventory, so you don’t have to keep travelling back to your house each time. It can just be there for you to plop things into wherever you happen to be.



It would even just be enough to make all "storage items" be connected to each other and be able to access them all over the island. Kinda like the lockers in New Leaf.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

deerteeth said:


> - WHY WAS I SURPRISED WHEN I FOUND OUT WE HAVE TO MAKE THE BUNNY DAY FURNITURE OURSELVES. Like I should not have been surprised at all but here we are. I would rather be rewarded with the furniture, not the DIY to make the furniture. I'm mostly just mad at myself for not expecting this.



I actually like crafting Bunny Day furniture. It’s better than trying to find tickets when all we can find is the not-so-grand prize tickets. What I don’t like is how Tortimer won’t let us look at him from behind, and each time we approach him, he looks at you in all directions.

Yes, Zipper T Bunny is Tortimer in disguise.


----------



## deerteeth

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually like crafting Bunny Day furniture. It’s better than trying to find tickets when all we can find is the not-so-grand prize tickets. What I don’t like is how Tortimer won’t let us look at him from behind, and each time we approach him, he looks at you in all directions.
> 
> Yes, Zipper T Bunny is Tortimer in disguise.




That's fair! I just assumed it would be an egg hunt with the actual furniture item as a reward. The game has been out for a small while and I'm only just now realizing that crafting is the most prominent feature, so my automatic assumption was that we would get a break from it. I am excited to craft Halloween furniture though. Now THAT will be super worth it to me!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I hate that this game is very online dependent. I don't have an online membership and it's hard to get all of the fruits, let alone flowers and the cool items.  

I hate that I didn't know you needed to buy 5000 bells worth from Mable to get Able Sisters for the shop to be built. 


I started playing on March 20 and have yet to see a shooting star. Celeste was here 4 days ago but not a single shooting star.


----------



## cicely

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yes, Zipper T Bunny is Tortimer in disguise.



I don't think Tortimer can be both Cornimer and Zipper. : P And Zipper had been seen at the same time as Tortimer.


----------



## JKDOS

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I hate that this game is very online dependent. I don't have an online membership and it's hard to get all of the fruits, let alone flowers and the cool items.




Online is not required for fruits.

Fruits can be gained through villager mail - Not possible in NH. If so, only sister fruit.
Random Island - Only sister fruit
and in-game mother (Mom) - Only sister fruit


----------



## Neechan

cicely said:


> I think there's a 30k cap on the trees. I haven't seen proof of uncapped ones yet.



Strange, because I planted 30k in a glowing spot and got 90k from it a few days later (I’m testing a theory if planting 33k gives 99k)

If I had to guess why alohan apples got trolled and only got 30k bags from the tree, you just get what you buried if you planted money in a normal hole, it needs specific requirements like I stated above.


----------



## JKDOS

Neechan said:


> Strange, because I planted 30k in a glowing spot and got 90k from it a few days later (I’m testing a theory if planting 33k gives 99k)



It was discussed at one point that the trick may have been nerfed in update 1.1.1


----------



## starlightsong

To the people saying there's a 30k cap on bell trees, I've seen many MANY videos on twitter as proof that they are not, as well as my own brother planting 30k and getting 90k back on our island. There's not. It just doesn't always work and planting 10k is the max that's guaranteed to triple, which is super annoying.


----------



## Fey

Due to the eggpocalypse I’ve been struggling to spot regular Balloons—which sucks, because I was really looking forward to the cherry blossom DIY! I’ve not gotten a single one yet, and really hope that’ll change before the season is over.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m getting sick of Genji giving me items I don’t want. If you want to give me something I don’t want, don’t bother grabbing attention from me. I’m just at the point where I want to hit him with a net, but there’s no evil in the character I’m using, so I didn’t.


----------



## koopakingg

The lack of buildings in this game is starting to get it me. I miss the post office and Re-Tail, etc. Why remove the cafe? New Leaf brought in so many new characters while also making sure to give all old characters roles too. And now they are all just gone. I dunno, New Horizons just feels so empty compared to the other games in the series. I’ll hold out hope for future updates, I guess.


----------



## uwuzumakii

New Horizons just doesn't feel finished to me. It seems like 90% of the game-making was "Let's make the game look really good," which they did really well, but everything else was an afterthought. I don't feel compelled to talk to any of the villagers like I did in previous games. I don't like having to wait to have access to basic buildings like the museum or the store or the clothes shop. This feels like a weird mash between New Leaf and Happy Home Designer due to all of the emphasis on making things look pretty instead of just living a daily life like past games. Also just general quality-of-life things, like being able to craft multiple things at once or a durability indicator on the tools that seem so basic due to how much it's emphasized aren't present, making things just tedious and annoying. One thing that really bugs me is that the gold tools, the rewards for completing huge tasks, are breakable. I just don't understand why they would choose to do that. I'm sure most, if not all, of these things will be fixed with future patches but I didn't wait seven years and pay for a full-priced game just to receive what feels like a half-finished game. I still love the game, and I'm very glad that they finally released another one, but these are just the things that bug me.

Edit: Another thing I just thought of was the absolute stupidity on Nintendo's part for not allowing cloud back-ups on the *only game* I would want cloud back-ups on, just because they're trying to protect against cheating? Which I don't understand how more people would be able to cheat if cloud back-ups were available? If someone knows, please explain it to me. I also don't understand why they're making the events DLC instead of just putting them into the base game. Why is Nintendo so set on making sure people don't time travel? I'm not a fan of time traveling because I think it takes away from the experience, but I can also understand that different people have different play styles. Nintendo is trying to force their players to abide by, in my opinion, such a rigid standard of "fun" that it's just not as fun as it could be. I've loved that Nintendo always seems to be focused on the quality of their games, but my faith in them is really starting to slip and it seems like sooner or later, they'll become like every other video game company focused on nothing but money and sales without any regard to their fans.


----------



## bcmii

Didn't think I'd be coming back here, but all I've got to say now is that the Bunny Day event just ain't it. And 12 days of this? Ugh.


----------



## th8827

Water Eggs make fishing hard...


----------



## Taj

There's enough kitchen furniture items for me to open up a new soup kitchen in downtown Detroit.

I don't need more but it keeps coming


----------



## R. Planet

I really REALLY love that a dollar seventy a month for Nintendo online is an utterly rediculous ask for some people.


----------



## starlightsong

ughhh, i love the new leaf soundtrack so much and some of the new horizons songs are nice (mainly the late night/early morning tracks), but... i have my game set to 2 PM right now and just actually got angry because i'm stressed out and in a bad mood and the music was getting on my nerves so badly. i actually said out loud "ugh, why did they have to ruin the relaxing music?" and now i'm about to play new leaf songs on youtube with the tv muted


----------



## Brumbo

danielvdell said:


> I do! This trickling of content has been an approach Nintendo has taken with a lot of their games on Switch, especially Splatoon 2 (and Splatoon 1)—which was also developed by the same team that did New Horizons. ARMS, Kirby Star Allies, Mario Tennis Aces, Tetris 99, and, of course, Splatoon 2 have all had free content update support for quite a while after release. ARMS, Kirby Star Allies, and Mario Tennis Aces gained a TON of new characters after launch along with new modes and features. To a lesser extent, Super Smash Bros. Ultimate does this, as well, and third-party titles like Crash Team Racing had the majority of its content released after launch.
> 
> I could definitely be wrong, but I think the “barebones” nature of New Horizons was a deliberate tactic by the developers to keep players invested for longer periods of time as we receive periodic content updates. Sure, yearly events always have us coming back, but the promise of, say, bushes being added to the game with Leif in April and (hypothetically) the Roost or a post office being available to be built will provide refreshed gameplay for players who may have nothing left to do after “finishing” the main gameplay loop. The narrative of the story is kind of positioned to support this, with Tom Nook “recruiting” people from his past to help out with the island. With each update, I can also see batches of new or returning furniture being added, too.
> 
> I don’t think the game is “unfinished” by any means (which I’ve seen some people describe it as)—I just think Nintendo is adopting the same approach they’ve taken with a lot of their recent games. New Horizons as a whole will probably look remarkably different a year from now. Again, I may be wrong, but that’s just my perception based on recent Nintendo gaming trends!



The differences between those games are, that they are online games that can only really be enjoyed while playing online. (Cept for Kirby star allies, but there was a lot of content with that from the start.) Adding new features to heavily online games has been a thing for YEARS. This isn't an online heavy game, at least, I don't think it is.


----------



## Stalfos

The item management in New Horizons is terrible.


----------



## Brumbo

Squeaky said:


> Notice how they keep repeating "the next FREE update" on Twitter?  Call me cynical, but this tells me they won't all be free.  Sorry, everyone, the box still says there are in-game purchases. Maybe you'll only be able to buy Nook Miles, but I don't see how they'd be financially incentivised to give us THAT much more content for free.
> 
> I'm most frustrated right now that there are only, like, 5 furniture sets.  All of my villager houses look the same inside, I can't do anything I want to outdoors because I'm missing an essential like a chair or pieces to a bigger recipe, and WHY ARE ITEM COLORS UNIQUE??? I wanted a natural island and my colors are hot pink and black!



Well, I think they HAVE to say it's a FREE update. I know with a lot of other games people get confused for....Some reason.... Not sure about the DLC in game purchases.


----------



## Romaki

The terraforming tool is so... weird to use. Like I have to try 10 times to get the proper corner done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

bcmii said:


> Didn't think I'd be coming back here, but all I've got to say now is that the Bunny Day event just ain't it. And 12 days of this? Ugh.



I hate that it's happening during the Sakura event too. Like just give us one or the other. Instead I'm having to fight my way through rainbow balloons hoping that I get a regular one so I can have a shot at getting a sakura recipe


----------



## itscharles

storage being accessible only at home is pretty annoying fam ngl


----------



## Brumbo

R. Planet said:


> I really REALLY love that a dollar seventy a month for Nintendo online is an utterly rediculous ask for some people.



You do know a lot of the people playing this are *kids*, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> The item management in New Horizons is terrible.



I have OCD, so I have a problem where I sit there and organize things over and over and over and over and over and over and over, just give me a button that auto sorts things by category pleaaaseeee


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Brumbo said:


> I have OCD, so I have a problem where I sit there and organize things over and over and over and over and over and over and over, just give me a button that auto sorts things by category pleaaaseeee



Omg yesss! I have this same issue. I've had to very carefully organize my tools and resources in my pockets because if they're out of order at all the it drives me crazy! At least the storage at home is semi-organized so it's not too bad.

Also, I hate having to carry around resources all the time cause MY DAMB TOOLS KEEP BREAKING SJDHFKSJDHGHSDF


----------



## Mink777

Today was an awful day to wake up to.

I go over to see no villager has moved into the empty plot.

I go over to my orange cosmos that I watered all of yesterday and nothing else to see there are no black cosmo buds.

I can’t afford to go on any nook miles islands because it takes ages to do these mindless tasks in order to find them.

Even when I can, I am tired of getting ugly crap like T-Bone and Anabelle on islands. The price for those tickets is so bad here, and I’m starting to not see the point of even going to them. 250k for 1 NMT is just pathetic. We’re letting the dupers win.

I’m done for the day. Maybe next time I’ll start time traveling.


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> The terraforming tool is so... weird to use. Like I have to try 10 times to get the proper corner done.



It is going to take some practice, I've only tried it for about 5 minutes before leaving to work, and it was a bit tricky.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink777 said:


> I go over to see no villager has moved into the empty plot.
> .



Move ins are random, and probably done on purpose to give you time to invite


----------



## kentai

have fish always been this stupid in previous games

asking for a friend


----------



## Bcat

kentai said:


> have fish always been this stupid in previous games
> 
> asking for a friend



No, they’re definitely a lot dumber this time around. I think that they were the smartest in new leaf, but I’m not totally sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the past, the gold and silver fishing rods made fish more attracted to your lure, but now I think that’s been done away with. :/


----------



## TortimerCrossing

This has probably been said but WHY can we not store extra DIYs in our storage? Keeping them out on my island until I have someone to give them to is so infuriating.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m really mad about planting trees. I’ve been terraforming, and while that’s super hard, and completely destroyed me wanting a natural town (everything is coming out square-ish), planting trees seems to have more limitations than in this game than it did in new leaf. You can’t plant them right next to patterns or the plaza!




Edit: it looks like you can plant them next to patterns and plaza....it’s just the terraforming that’s not letting me do what I want.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

JKDOS said:


> Online is not required for fruits.
> 
> Fruits can be gained through villager mail
> Random Island
> and in-game mother (Mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever played New Leaf, and experienced its unlock system, you'd know 5k is nothing... There are online guides for this game, as-well-as these forums for help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celeste does not spawn shooting stars, nor come with them. Nothing is being given to you for free on a golden platter. You're just going to need to wait for a meteor shower night




I haven't seen any results from sending letters to villagers yet, nor have I seen others getting any fruit from them either. 

I didn't play new leaf. I just wish I knew that the first time I saw Mable. 


I know Celeste doesn't. I am annoyed I have yet to even a single shooting star.


----------



## starlightsong

Brumbo said:


> You do know a lot of the people playing this are *kids*, right?




To add to this: you do know we're experiencing a global pandemic that's kinda crashed the economy and that you don't get charged $1.70 a month for NSO but rather $20 upfront which is _way _different, right?
(Not directed at you, but the person you were responding to in case it's not clear lol)


----------



## starlightsong

i don't understand why people are like "new horizons is obviously way better than new leaf because i only play NL for 30 minutes a day but i play NH for 6 hours a day" because i mean.... duh? of course you play the game that just came out 2 weeks ago more than the one that came out 8 years ago and had its last update 4 years ago? i too play NH more currently and NL is my favorite animal crossing lol, i went through huge periods of obsession with it where i also played it for 6+ hours a day on and off for years. also, i don't get the idea that you're not allowed to compare NL and NH. of course we're allowed to compare them, it's only natural to take two games in the same series and look at the pros and cons of each! if someone likes NL better than NH and feels like NH is lacking then let them, it's not harming you.

would also like to rant about this rant thread, actually: not everything has to turn into a debate. that's not the point of a rant thread. i _hate _seeing people come on here and tell others their opinion is wrong and if it happens to me i will not respond to it.


----------



## Pyoopi

I feel like there is some weird design choices made.

- When hoarding bugs/fish before the museum unlocked, I felt bummed I missed out on Blathers' dialogue on the critters because I didn't want to submit each item one by one. I thought if I asked him to explain, I could pick out the critter from the encyclopedia but instead I have to bring him another submitted creature. 
*You give the player the option to revisit Blathers' tidbits but I have to bring him the item again. That's oddly backwards.​- I like the interior design mechanism for the house but it's weird I can't use that same power to place buildings or infrastructures. I feel like we should've gotten the grid format. I basically use my native fruit to draw out lines to get my placements right. I did that in New Leaf too.
- This one by one buying in the Able Sister's fitting room is a killer. I want to be able to multi-select three different shirts. I find myself going in and out, in and out.. over and over again. I feel like a lunatic. She might think I'm a lunatic.
- I'd like to multi-craft my diy items. Maybe not all, but fish bait would be nice. I collect 10 clams and I have to one by one crush clams into powder for bait. It's odd that spamming the A button speeds up the animation but why not let me craft 10 clam powders in one-go? Wild.
- I don't like that there is no universal locker storage to dump things I've collected especially in a friend's town. So if I do the lunatic in and out fitting room sequence where I have 5 shirts and 3 glasses. I have to leave the island to dump all my crap out. I hope they can expand the airport a bit more.
- I don't understand why I can craft items with online play but I can't customize them. Why is that not aloud?

One last thing, which is just my dumb fault. I keep plucking flowers because I'm so used to the format in NL. This happens frequently when I'm using my shovel and I want to sweep the hole away with my feet. I will be standing on a flower with a hole in front of me and I try to sweep it but I pluck the flower instead. Nooooo!


----------



## Geoni




----------



## Shinon

I've had growing annoyance with the Bunny event. The eggs drop way too often and replace normal resources. I chopped two trees and 5 of the 6 drops were wood eggs... Wasp nests come in addition to the standard resources, for example. Why do the eggs replace everything?


----------



## mocha.

Minor annoyance: every time you go to send a letter it shows “you can send a letter for 200 bells”. I’d understand if the price were to change everyday but it doesn’t, it annoys me especially when I’m sending gifts to friends because it feels like it makes it a much longer process than it needs to be.


----------



## Fey

Would’ve named it Easter Island if I had known it’d be raining eggs.

Seriously though. Enough with the eggs for Nook’s sake! >.<


----------



## Romaki

Man, the waters are just so bad. C.J. is on my island today, and I fished 13 eggs to 7 fish. Why couldn't the eggs just be their own thing with different shadows? With all this Bunny Day thing we still get the same amount of fossils and bugs, but not fish.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Currently my biggest rant is towards the glitches. Apparently the forced move out via amiibo glitch was NOT fixed fully and now there's a new one. It took me so long to find someone that would trade Purrl for me and now she's apparently going to leave via this glitch. Guess I'll find out in a few days. But honestly, it ****ing sucks to get your dreamy for this to happen.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

Why is this holiday _12 days_?? 1 day is more than enough time to gather all the eggs and craft all the DIYs. Also, I can move every single villager house via Nook except for one, and she isn't one of my starters. She doesn't appear on the list when I move houses. There are so many weird bugs and not enough full-fledged content. New leaf kept me busy for _ages_ even with time travelling. One Nook's Cranny upgrade and an Able Sisters building? It doesn't even feel like a full game.


----------



## Lazaros

i'm gonna go bonkers. you're telling me i can't move julians house to the spot i want it to be, because it would be too close to where his house is now _and block the flow of traffic_? this is literally 50k bells for one move, are you good nintendo?


----------



## Prisma

I’m so tired of glitches. People probably won’t agree with me but Nintendo should’ve delayed this game like they did New leaf.
 These bugs are pretty much ruining the game like the villager trading glitch and the patch just made it worse.


----------



## jiojiop

The problem with rushing to patch an issue is that there’s no time to thoroughly test if they’ve broken something else. A quick turnaround between glitch discovery and patch is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## starlightsong

Lazaros said:


> i'm gonna go bonkers. you're telling me i can't move julians house to the spot i want it to be, because it would be too close to where his house is now _and block the flow of traffic_? this is literally 50k bells for one move, are you good nintendo?


i hate that SO much ugh, especially since when you choose "let me imagine it" you can't move the camera around or see anything more than your immediate line of sight so it's been almost useless to me. what i've been having to do is move a building to a completely ridiculous spot that i'd never actually want it in, use fruits or something to mark the space where i DO want it, and then move it again and hope it looks right. so then it's 100k+ bells and several days of TTing for me to properly move one building!

i kinda get why it has to be done--the original building needs to remain where it is so that it's not just left unavailable for a day, especially if it's a villager house because they have to live somewhere, and then the plot has to go where you want it as well. but i'm sure they could've come up with _some _way to make it work that's less incredibly frustrating. and god, please just let me move the camera while i'm "imagining it".


----------



## Kaioin

Villager dialogue, man, every game they water it down and make it less and less interesting and it makes interacting with the villagers so boring. They may as well all be the same personality. We're not even that far into the game and some of them were repeating stuff from like day three - now all I hear about is EGGS.


----------



## Anniebear

This is only a minor complaint because I can't expect all the luxury in the world on a deserted island, but I REAAAALLY miss GracieGrace and specifically the Rococo set. 
Also, having to start out with a jock villager is annoying because jocks are my 2nd least favorite personality type and I'm also not a fan of how samey all the dialogue feels.


----------



## Lisha

Minor gripe, but I dislike that I can't put items on the middle of large (bigger than 1x1) tables outside. Sometimes I want an item as the centrepiece, and it just doesn't look right too close to the edge. Part of me wishes we could move furniture outside in the same manner as inside or HHD. 

Also tired of the Bunny Day dialogue. Bunnie, you've told me about Wilbur's rock egg discovery like 10 times now. I get it. 
Yes, I know coconut trees spew out eggs more frequently for whatever reason. I don't need to be told again.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Keepitcosmic said:


> Why is this holiday _12 days_?? 1 day is more than enough time to gather all the eggs and craft all the DIYs.



I disagree with this. I agree that it's annoying that it's 12 days, but I've been playing AC a lot of hours and it still took me 2 days to collect all of the Bunny Day DIYs. If you're busy working full time and maybe doing other adult responsibilities where you can't play much per day, you're not collecting all of them in only a day. It would probably take you a few days minimum.


----------



## Kaioin

DJStarstryker said:


> I disagree with this. I agree that it's annoying that it's 12 days, but I've been playing AC a lot of hours and it still took me 2 days to collect all of the Bunny Day DIYs. If you're busy working full time and maybe doing other adult responsibilities where you can't play much per day, you're not collecting all of them in only a day. It would probably take you a few days minimum.


I think the best solution to everyone hating the egg hunt and dreading it going on for 12 days is just to have an option in game to tell Zipper to stop hiding eggs or something, which would then "stop" the event going on but still allow 12 days for people to do it if they want.


----------



## Saga

The game is starting to give me major FOMO as well as some choice paralysis.

I'm so worried about missing some of the cherry blossom recipes that I've been popping balloons for hours and hours every day. (Which I know is dumb, because I only have a few left to get, and there's plenty of time.)

I have no idea which items come in multiple colors (or what colors), and so can't decide on a color scheme for a lot of my rooms because what if the items I want to use don't come in a matching color? Or what if I can't find/buy the color I want? What if I have to change my whole room design?? So then I just don't decorate at all... I have two rooms I like, but now feel like I can't do anything else. So I have an additional three rooms sitting completely empty.

Basically, RNG is causing me a lot of stress. I just want Reese and Cyrus to come back so I can customize Nook-bought furniture and not have to get stuck with the colors I buy in my store or get from balloons!


----------



## starlightsong

i'm so mad at the glitches in this game i'm going to lose my mind!! i thought the glitch with villager move-ins only happened if you adopted someone who was forced out by an amiibo, but i guess not! i invited ellie into my island via amiibo--not having to force anyone out as i had below 10 villagers at the time, iirc--and then when she asked me to move, i decided i'd let her. the next day, before i got the chance to go island hopping, the plot where ellie's house used to be became reserved for lily and i actually got excited because i absolutely love lily and don't at all mind having her as a random move-in. so i tt to the next day and excitedly run up to lily's house to greet my favorite frog! but nope, it just says "i've moved out" on her house and she's not here and ughhh!!! i thought they were supposed to have fixed this and i don't understand how it happened to me and i'm so mad that my island now has 9 villagers and 1 who's "moved out" but still takes up my last spot. i don't know if i can even do anything about it except wait and it's so stupid.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

starlightsong said:


> i'm so mad at the glitches in this game i'm going to lose my mind!! i thought the glitch with villager move-ins only happened if you adopted someone who was forced out by an amiibo, but i guess not! i invited ellie into my island via amiibo--not having to force anyone out as i had below 10 villagers at the time, iirc--and then when she asked me to move, i decided i'd let her. the next day, before i got the chance to go island hopping, the plot where ellie's house used to be became reserved for lily and i actually got excited because i absolutely love lily and don't at all mind having her as a random move-in. so i tt to the next day and excitedly run up to lily's house to greet my favorite frog! but nope, it just says "i've moved out" on her house and she's not here and ughhh!!! i thought they were supposed to have fixed this and i don't understand how it happened to me and i'm so mad that my island now has 9 villagers and 1 who's "moved out" but still takes up my last spot. i don't know if i can even do anything about it except wait and it's so stupid.



I’m in the same boat as you. I’m waiting to see what’s gonna happen to my Purrl tomorrow  I hope she’s not glitched but I’m super upset, still


----------



## pinkfawn

SirBadger said:


> I’m in the same boat as you. I’m waiting to see what’s gonna happen to my Purrl tomorrow  I hope she’s not glitched but I’m super upset, still


I don't know if this is helpful, but I have Purrl in my town and while I don't TT to speed it up, I've had her for a while so she should move soon, and if you aren't able to get her before she moves out of my town you can have mine.


----------



## Pondo

My main gripe with the game is the fishing glitch that seems to trigger when I'm playing online with people and we use any bait. Fish just stop spawning all together and the only way to "help" it is toggling the gate or doing something to make the game save. It's a worry I have constantly now when I invite people to my island. What if it gets to 10pm and I can't sell anything and make the game autosave my progress? Guess I'm SOL until it saves on its own.

This is a smaller issue I have, but did they REALLY have to make the hostile bugs available for 6 months each?? Both the scorpion and the tarantula get *6 months* to roam after 7pm until 4am in single player. I'm not a very brave person and would like to wander around my island at night with my net out (in case I see a beetle I haven't caught yet or the flower bugs) without being needlessly attacked!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

pinkfawn said:


> I don't know if this is helpful, but I have Purrl in my town and while I don't TT to speed it up, I've had her for a while so she should move soon, and if you aren't able to get her before she moves out of my town you can have mine.



You are so kind! I’ll definitely reach out if she ends up glitching and leaving  Purrl is my all time fave villager


----------



## Meh-Eh

I find it so difficult to make bells. Even when villagers are able to help, they give so little. If I were to wait everyday for them to help pay, I would never get anything done. I wish we could ask for bell donations or help promote their activity in improving the island they live so much.


----------



## peachmilke

I just wish snooty/cranky personalities signified what they're called more it's fun having them be rude to you initially then gradually open up overtime (to me it signifies they're walled off for unknown reasons, or are acting out due to insecurities both of which are things many people really do) it made them the most 'real' to me personally ) :


----------



## Brumbo

starlightsong said:


> To add to this: you do know we're experiencing a global pandemic that's kinda crashed the economy and that you don't get charged $1.70 a month for NSO but rather $20 upfront which is _way _different, right?
> (Not directed at you, but the person you were responding to in case it's not clear lol)


Good point


----------



## John Wick

Are the food items, which are my favorite thing ever, still in the game?

Don't tell me they're gone too?

Seems they spent too much time on terraforming, sacrificing a massive amount of other features, items, shops and NPC,s for a feature that doesn't really interest me that much.

No perfect fruit = no dead trees.
No bushes.
No silver axe for special stump patterns, and by extension, no famous etc, mushroom spawns?

All the things I had planned to use in landscaping - gone.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Not about to read through almost 30 pages so I apologize if this came up already. 

I'm annoyed that you can't craft multiples of things. It's really only bad when it comes to clams and bait. Like why can't I craft as many as possible in one go? It's bothersome going through the process 20+ times.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I don't care about Bunny Day. I don't care about any of these items. Zipper stop ****ing transforming the entire ecosystem to be nothing but eggs. I can't catch any fish anymore as a result. If you can't tell, I really don't like this event.


----------



## Romaki

I wish they would have made clothing items unique and let us customize them. I'm sick of seeing the same type of clothes every day with little variation except for color, especially now that not everyone can access QR clothing anymore. I just want a casual dress.


----------



## Antonio

I found an island, that only has garbage as fish.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Antonio said:


> I found an island, that only has garbage as fish.



Haha yes. Tbf, you can get miles/recipes for catching trash. So maybe grind those out before you leave


----------



## Antonio

SirBadger said:


> Haha yes. Tbf, you can get miles/recipes for catching trash. So maybe grind those out before you leave


I did but I was just shook like, excuse me? Does this game think that all I deserve is trash?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Antonio said:


> I did but I was just shook like, excuse me? Does this game think that all I deserve is trash?



Hahaha lmao


----------



## TrippyKitten

I just found out today that all those custom design slots you start out with...are shared between all characters...

So no more having a second character that has all your path patterns...probably the biggest bummer to me so far.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

JUST LET ME PUT MY TURNIPS IN STORAGE!!!!!!
THEY LOOK AWFUL LAYING AROUND!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



TrippyKitten said:


> I just found out today that all those custom design slots you start out with...are shared between all characters...
> 
> So no more having a second character that has all your path patterns...probably the biggest bummer to me so far.


Really?!? This is do not like...


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

1. Why cut out so many essential features / NPCs?
2. UGH WHY AREN'T THERE INDESTRUCTIBLE TOOLS?!


----------



## Tentacles

I don't like that the bigger fish don't come in tanks anymore, just ugly tubs.


----------



## Winona

TrippyKitten said:


> I just found out today that all those custom design slots you start out with...are shared between all characters...



That's really sad. With the new pattern-making abilities, the slots are full quite fast.


----------



## Brumbo

Why didn't the fish-eggs for bunny day have an egg shaped shadow????


----------



## TrippyKitten

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Really?!? This is do not like...


Yea, made a second character for a cafe house and to hold paths. Loaded the design app and there were all my other character's designs and the same amount of free spaces.


Winona said:


> That's really sad. With the new pattern-making abilities, the slots are full quite fast.


I agree, I've been seeing lots of paths I like and most have like 14 slots so they can be pieced together nicely and add variety. I hope the Pro designs are separate at least, since you do have to pay Nook Miles to unlock that app, I might grind the miles out to see.


----------



## PajamaCat

Antonio said:


> I found an island, that only has garbage as fish.


I'm sorry but this is hilarious! I feel like it's some kind of bad joke. Like hey, we know you came here to find fruit, flowers, fish, bugs, etc...but how about we give you unlimited trash instead!


----------



## Antonio

PajamaCat said:


> I'm sorry but this is hilarious! I feel like it's some kind of bad joke. Like hey, we know you came here to find fruit, flowers, fish, bugs, etc...but how about we give you unlimited trash instead!



This game ****ing hates me.


----------



## Brookie

Why. Can't. I. STORE. FLOWERS?!

This is insane. there's no where to save my hybrids or put them whenever I'm renovating my town. Why Nintendo


----------



## Romaki

So... you can't get more than 4 types of flowers in your game. You need random luck to get foreign fruits and their furniture. You can't get achievements without the online subscription. If they wanted to turn the game into a new Pokémon type of deal, why didn't they include a membership code for all players? And why did digital buyers only get 7 days of Nintendo Online when the tutorial is so long? 

Like I know the answer, but it's so infuriating. At least for the flowers and Nook Miles achievements. They can sell Overwatch and Mario Maker with online subscriptions, so why not this game that thinks multiplayer is mandatory for the full experience (according to achievements)?


----------



## alitwick

My main problems with ACNH can be described in two words: unnecessarily tedious. 

Pressed enter a Dodo Code when you meant to press visit a friend? Gotta start from the very beginning of the dialogue. Want to craft duplicates of the same recipe? Gotta go through the same motions over and over. Want to buy 10 Nook Mile Tickets at once? Too bad, you got to buy them one by one. The 90s/early 2000s called: they want their poor game design choices back.

Seriously, they need a UX designer on board with all of these situations where they don’t NEED to inconvenience the players like this. And don’t even get me started with how horrible multiplayer is. Watching the same loading screen over and over is suffering.

I’m enjoying this game a ton. I just get the feeling Nintendo focused on the new and cool things you can do like crafting and terraforming without actually thinking of what we liked from the previous game in the series: New Leaf. There’s so much missing (I have a strong feeling that just like with Pokemon Sword & Shield, there will be some massive DLCs that will add partial features from previous games.) I really don’t think what we’re playing is a “finished” game.


----------



## RomanRichter

Romaki said:


> So... you can't get more than 4 types of flowers in your game. You need random luck to get foreign fruits and their furniture. You can't get achievements without the online subscription. If they wanted to turn the game into a new Pokémon type of deal, why didn't they include a membership code for all players? And why did digital buyers only get 7 days of Nintendo Online when the tutorial is so long?
> 
> Like I know the answer, but it's so infuriating. At least for the flowers and Nook Miles achievements. They can sell Overwatch and Mario Maker with online subscriptions, so why not this game that thinks multiplayer is mandatory for the full experience (according to achievements)?



How much stuff is tied to online?


----------



## Minimasher

I liked how in New Leaf you could see your old villagers on Main Street. I wish there was a way to visit your old villagers in New Horizons


----------



## Skyfall

Having all the Sakura leaves in my pocket is starting to feel like a joke. Seriously?!?  Why would this game allow them to fly around all over town but give me no recipes?  All I get is clay and money from balloons. And eggs. So many. I want to cry.


----------



## DaviddivaD

The Nook's Cranny upgrade is kinda lame.

They sell a single extra item that's displayed than prior to the upgrade, which always seems overpriced and a few extra things in the cabinet. 

I hate the idea of the cabinet. You can't see what wallpaper and flooring look like up close like in previous games. And why don't they sell rugs? You have to wait once a week for Saharah who gives you random ones. 

The different looking tools are a joke because they have the same durability as the iron ones.


----------



## Wholockian

I really wish you could turn off the smoothening effect on designs. It can completely mess with what you're going for. It works for some things, but I'd rather just not have it tbh. 




I also miss normal long sleeved stuff, and I'm not really a fan of the new custom dresses.


----------



## Zura

Wholockian said:


> I really wish you could turn off the smoothening effect on designs. It can completely mess with what you're going for. It works for some things, but I'd rather just not have it tbh.
> View attachment 235262
> I also miss normal long sleeved stuff, and I'm not really a fan of the new custom dresses.


Amen. Why is the selection of possible outfits so few and why do they all have collars? They add apron and long tee shirts into the game and both are not makeable. Nintendo explain please


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I was hoping they would have improved and actually given the villagers personalities as opposed to how they were in New Leaf but my villagers have consisently been saying the same things over and over again, it's really saddening. They also don't give you tasks to do anymore, I just want to be friends & have a true connection with my villagers

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> Is Agent S a male now? I saw that they had a blue name tag, yet in earlier games, it was pink.



I'm not sure if anyone replied to this yet but the villagers text bubbles no longer are related to their gender (I think they're trying to cut all ties to gender from the game - similarly how your villagers will refer to your friends with they/them pronouns and you no longer pick if you're a boy or a girl). From my experience I think they're just based on the color / aesthetic of the villager


----------



## xara

• why are my house rooms so small bro,, completely squashed all my room plans 

• i literally have not received a single task from my villagers and this game has been out for almost 3 weeks. also why is their dialogue so s h o r t 

• mail system sucks. paying 200 bells to send _one_ letter when a 4-pack of stationery in previous games was 60-80 bells and sending letters was free? bring back the postal office and stationary or i’ll riot 

• fish shadow sizes are rigged i s2g. i’ve got sea bass sizes turning out to be oarfish and oarfish sizes turning out to be sea basses. make it make sense luv 

• my tools.............constantly breaking........... and you’re telling me the golden ones break, too??? what’s the point then-


----------



## Climbintospace

I get nothing but dupe items. From trees, in the shop, from presents. It got old fast,  how many different trashcans does one need? I just want a dresser or some actual furniture to place my items on for gods sake. 
Really makes me believe that everyone is only able to get a set pool of items in their games.


----------



## plantlover

I just want to be able to order multiple miles tickets/bell tickets from Nook stop. x_x


----------



## Romaki

Is anyone else having trouble with the updates? It's the only game where I have to access them manually, I'd totally miss them if it wasn't for this forum.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



RomanRichter said:


> How much stuff is tied to online?



Without it, you can only visit other people's islands locally. You also have no access to QR and clothes codes in general since the NookLink app requires the subscription as well. As I said in my other post, you can only get 4 flower types with your own game file. 

If you have a local person to play with you can still get the daily NookMiles for traveling and overall achievements for traveling and inviting people to your island, You can also trade flowers with your local person, but they might be tied to the same types of flowers.


----------



## starlightsong

if the happy home academy tells me one more time "you know you can store things you aren't using, right?" i'm going to scream. it is NOT MY FAULT that i can't store my stupid duplicate DIY recipes because the game won't let me omg, the HHA can take their complaint up with tom nook or something but not me because i can't do anything about it and i hate it just as much as they do! but also, can they please stop telling me to make all my furniture the same color in every letter. that's boring to me and i won't do it.


----------



## Eirrinn

I’m still sad that there’s no rover AKA best cat and best npc 
You will always be number one in my heart rover


----------



## xara

Eirrinn said:


> I’m still sad that there’s no rover AKA best cat and best npc
> You will always be number one in my heart rover



i literally miss rover so much ;u;


----------



## RomanRichter

Romaki said:


> As I said in my other post, you can only get 4 flower types with your own game file.


And you can't get more from Mystery Islands?


Edt: also is this true that furniture color in store tied to save and always be same?


----------



## cool sword

Why on earth is the music so awful in this game? There are only a few tolerable songs and the rest just sounds like rushed gargle that wouldnt even be on a phone as a cheap ring tone. To be honest I feel like this game is unfinished, Nintendo continues to operate where they do not finish their game and expect you to pay 64 dollars for it and wait months and years for snail pace updates and droplets of taste of items and events that should already be in the game in the first place.

There are good things about them but honestly the more I play the less I enjoy and the more I find to complain and be irritated over

Ps you cant pick flowers now and it sucks real bad when you have lots of them and want to move them around


----------



## mocha.

I really wish there was a pocket extension for event items, the sakura petals and eggs take up way too much room, especially when you'r trying to landscape. I also wish the flowers would stack when you dig them up :c


----------



## Romaki

RomanRichter said:


> And you can't get more from Mystery Islands?
> 
> 
> Edt: also is this true that furniture color in store tied to save and always be same?



Mystery Islands are part of the singleplayer, and they haven't added the equivalent to Tortimer's Island yet. 

And yes, everyone has their unique color for furniture you can later on buy with NookMiles, to encourage trading.


----------



## JKDOS

- Sending mail is super slow and tedious.

- Mail only delivered at 5am every day, compared to past games where it was 5am/5pm, or 6am/6pm

- You can only order 5 catalog items despite having a few hundred spaces for mail.

- Radios are too quiet, and you can't turn them louder like the music players.

- Furniture items in the game have multiple colors, but you're stuck with a single color. You cannot customize the color at a crafting table, and unlike clothing, you cannot choose the other colors.


----------



## starlightsong

Romaki said:


> Mystery Islands are part of the singleplayer, and they haven't added the equivalent to Tortimer's Island yet.
> 
> And yes, everyone has their unique color for furniture you can later on buy with NookMiles, to encourage trading.



normal furniture items seem to be that way too actually, whenever i find something from the cute set in my shop it's always the dark blue color and cannot be customized even though i _know _there are more variations. same with other sets and random furniture items like the elephant slide, candy machine, and basically anything with color variations that isn't DIY-made. it's really frustrating, not everybody can go online to trade for the other colors! and at least you can catalogue those and reorder them when you trade for them, but other colors for nook mile items can't be reordered even with nook miles :/


----------



## RomanRichter

Romaki said:


> Mystery Islands are part of the singleplayer, and they haven't added the equivalent to Tortimer's Island yet.
> 
> And yes, everyone has their unique color for furniture you can later on buy with NookMiles, to encourage trading.



Bravo Nintendo 

Throw away content and enforce NSO


----------



## AdvLAMP

Spoiler



It's upsetting that we're stuck with the 6x6 rooms and can't expand them any further


----------



## Romaki

starlightsong said:


> normal furniture items seem to be that way too actually, whenever i find something from the cute set in my shop it's always the dark blue color and cannot be customized even though i _know _there are more variations. same with other sets and random furniture items like the elephant slide, candy machine, and basically anything with color variations that isn't DIY-made. it's really frustrating, not everybody can go online to trade for the other colors! and at least you can catalogue those and reorder them when you trade for them, but other colors for nook mile items can't be reordered even with nook miles :/



So far I got two colors of the basic fridge, maybe everyone can have a limited amount of versions as well?


----------



## starlightsong

Romaki said:


> So far I got two colors of the basic fridge, maybe everyone can have a limited amount of versions as well?


huh, maybe, or it might be possible to find other colors from balloons/villager gifts if there's a chance you got one of your fridge colors that way? they do seem to be limited in some way at least but i'll admit all i have is anecdotal evidence from myself and my friends. either way, having to trade for nook miles items and not being able to reorder the other colors at all when you catalogue them is really annoying to me.


----------



## RomanRichter

And they won't fix or change that apparently, even if rant will get massive


----------



## JKDOS

Slingshots take 5 hardwood to craft, while fishing rods, and nets take 5 sticks. Am I the only one who sees a problem with this?




starlightsong said:


> normal furniture items seem to be that way too actually, whenever i find something from the cute set in my shop it's always the dark blue color and cannot be customized even though i _know _there are more variations. same with other sets and random furniture items like the elephant slide, candy machine, and basically anything with color variations that isn't DIY-made. it's really frustrating, not everybody can go online to trade for the other colors! and at least you can catalogue those and reorder them when you trade for them, but other colors for nook mile items can't be reordered even with nook miles :/



What if we all report it to Nintendo as a "bug". It may get attention if enough people report "Help, Nook is selling the same color everyday"


----------



## RomanRichter

JKDOS said:


> Slingshots take 5 hardwood to craft, while fishing rods, and nets take 5 sticks. Am I the only one who sees a problem with this?



Yeap, this is strange, hell knows why they done that



JKDOS said:


> What if we all report it to Nintendo as a "bug". It may get attention if enough people report "Help, Nook is selling the same color everyday"



Good idea, they at least will take a note


----------



## Rowintuit

Love animal crossing more than anything, enough to have a tattoo of it lol.

But LORD.
This is the first animal crossing game where I felt empowered to make my town pretty. So I ran with it.

And now...*flowers are a plague*. 
I wish I could just rip them out of the ground. Or at the very least put them in storage? It's been so fun to customize but flowers make me want to cry. I planted so many initially without realizing I couldn't store them so now I'm having to dig up flowers I don't even want. I'd rather raze them and plant new seeds somewhere. It's ridiculous. Makes me want to cry lol


I'm also very forgetful and so switching between the DIY recipes to figure out the materials I need to pull form storage to then go to the craft table and realize I forgot another material or that there was another item I wanted to make.
It's so much to go back and forth between sotrage, recipes, and the table.


----------



## JKDOS

Rowintuit said:


> And now...*flowers are a plague*.
> I wish I could just rip them out of the ground. Or at the very least put them in storage? It's been so fun to customize but flowers make me want to cry. I planted so many initially without realizing I couldn't store them so now I'm having to dig up flowers I don't even want. I'd rather raze them and plant new seeds somewhere. It's ridiculous. Makes me want to cry lol



After spamming over 300 flowers around my town for both the Nook Miles achievement, and 3-star town, digging up all 300 for both cleanup and terraforming has become a huge nightmare. And there is nowhere to store them, so I am forced to sell them.


----------



## Taj

Wood eggs count towards chopping wood
Water eggs don’t count towards catching fish

Great


----------



## JKDOS

neester14 said:


> Wood eggs count towards chopping wood
> Water eggs don’t count towards catching fish



Considering axes break even if you hit "empty" trees, it seems to be expected.


----------



## ForgottenT

Only 1 Nooks Cranny upgrade, no dreamsuite, no brewster cafe, no resetti "hideout", no police station, no kicks shop, no Leif shop, no museum upgrades, no Katrina shop, no Retail, no club lol, no diving, no paintings, no exotic fruits, no perfect fruit, no gyroids, no bushes, no club tortimer, no minigames, no Kapn shop, no Gracie shop, no town square, no room size upgrades
(Nintendo what am I gonna do with these overpriced closet size rooms)
No Katie, no post office, letters aren't physical anymore, more convinient but I dislike the change.
8 bridges, and incline limit wtf?!
Etc etc.

The game feels more like Happy Home Designer than a proper animal crossing game, feels like a demo, and it seems to stem from them wanting 8 player characters on every island taking up all the space... When nobody wanted that, in fact we wanted the opposite, and island per profile.

As much as I want to believe that most of these things will return in updates the 8 characrers makes me doubt it since they take up so much space.

The game have pretty much been boiled down to designing your island to be pretty, but have no features, it's hollow, just to have their crap local "multiplayer" and having support for ridiculously huge families to play on the same island.

Right now pre updates, New Leaf is so far superior that it's not even funny.


----------



## SomberlySober

I can definitely see why this game was delayed. Almost all of the events are missing and Brewster/ReTail/Celeste and her observatory/Redd/All paintings/gyroids are gone. 

Not to mention the villagers hardly talk and it's annoying. At most they will talk a whole 4 sentences. In the older games you could actually have a conversation with options to respond. All the villagers just kinda feel like cutouts with minimal dialogue


----------



## starlightsong

Rowintuit said:


> Love animal crossing more than anything, enough to have a tattoo of it lol.
> 
> But LORD.
> This is the first animal crossing game where I felt empowered to make my town pretty. So I ran with it.
> 
> And now...*flowers are a plague*.
> I wish I could just rip them out of the ground. Or at the very least put them in storage? It's been so fun to customize but flowers make me want to cry. I planted so many initially without realizing I couldn't store them so now I'm having to dig up flowers I don't even want. I'd rather raze them and plant new seeds somewhere. It's ridiculous. Makes me want to cry lol



HSJFGKSHD SAME ugh it makes me so mad that they don't stack and can't be stored, i put some of mine on my beach since they can no longer breed there but it's just TOO many to get out of the way and digging them all up gets tedious. hopefully there will be an update so that flower plants either stack, can be stored, or both at some point but i'm not expecting it.


----------



## LegallyBlondie

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm not sure if anyone replied to this yet but the villagers text bubbles no longer are related to their gender (I think they're trying to cut all ties to gender from the game - similarly how your villagers will refer to your friends with they/them pronouns and you no longer pick if you're a boy or a girl). From my experience I think they're just based on the color / aesthetic of the villager



I dont think so. They still refer to the villagers as him/her if you want to invite them to your campsite with the amiibo through the nook machine. I invited Lolly yesterday and they called her a girl. I always thought Lolly was a boy. Idk why but yeah


----------



## JKDOS

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm not sure if anyone replied to this yet but the villagers text bubbles no longer are related to their gender (I think they're trying to cut all ties to gender from the game - similarly how your villagers will refer to your friends with they/them pronouns and you no longer pick if you're a boy or a girl). From my experience I think they're just based on the color / aesthetic of the villager



The game does too infact ask you to pick a gender. Also, Isabelle will refer to villagers by his/her pronouns.


----------



## Shinon

faiiry said:


> • my tools.............constantly breaking........... and you’re telling me the golden ones break, too??? what’s the point then-



...They had the Breath of the Wild devs working on this game, didn't they?


----------



## Celinalia

okay i just need to get this off my chest.. i have played every single animal crossing game (except for the game cube one because i don't have the console) and it made me so hyped for new horizons it isn't even funny. i talked about it non-stop and tbh now that its out - i'm disappointed. yes the graphic is amazing and i'm a fan of terraforming BUT there's so much stuff i don't like. here's a list of stuff i am not very fond of cause i feel like it

- the beginning is really slow without time travelling with no shops and only two villagers
- sooo many characters - just gone??? i mean okay but at least give us new ones. so many shops/services are missing and i'm devastated 
- the focus is too much on crafting. the golden tools can break and it's definitely not just an optional thing
- the nook shop can only upgrade once 
- there's basically nothing to unlock after a short time
- the 'conversations' with villagers don't even seem like actual conversations, just one sentence
- also villagers are easily annoyed by you
- don't even get me started on the nook miles islands. i only get my native fruit/flower and they are not at all comparable to tortimers island
- why are there no paintings? and why doesn't celeste have her astronomy office back? i wanna make constellations oop
- the multiplayer is lowkey boring because there's nothing to do
- the customization options are weird (like previous posts already said)
- the fish shadows are glitchy

i don't hate the game - i've still played for like 100 hours - but there's a lot of stuff i don't like. they had so much time for this game + the delay and this is the result? i don't think the updates will fix everything but let's hope something will change


----------



## starlightsong

JKDOS said:


> The game does too infact ask you to pick a gender. Also, Isabelle will refer to villagers by his/her pronouns.


The game simply asks you to pick a "style", an option which does absolutely nothing to affect dialogue or customization choices (outside of certain languages which are heavily gendered, but in English it does nothing) and can be changed at any time. Many people view this as you effectively not having to choose a gender because it's referred to as style and makes no difference as to anything! Villagers may be referred to as his/her but that's only because they do have definitive genders that were decided by the creators a long time ago. Human characters, however, are absolutely always referred to as they/them when pronouns are used for them. If Punchy talks about my brother's character? He says "them". If Marina mentions my girlfriend's character who visited? She says "they". He/she are never used for the player in English in NH and the "style" you picked isn't even shown on your passport.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

JKDOS said:


> The game does too infact ask you to pick a gender. Also, Isabelle will refer to villagers by his/her pronouns.


Actually it doesn't! It now asks you to pick your "style" no gender indication just icons of a "male" figure and "female" figure - before New Horizons you were asked if you were a boy or a girl, they've removed that completely from the new game. Had no idea about Isabelle though, not fond of her so I try to avoid dialogue at all costs 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



LegallyBlondie said:


> I dont think so. They still refer to the villagers as him/her if you want to invite them to your campsite with the amiibo through the nook machine. I invited Lolly yesterday and they called her a girl. I always thought Lolly was a boy. Idk why but yeah


The villagers still have genders - I only said that they removed the feature where the color of their name is specifically related to their gender. Eg: Blue = Boy, Pink = girl. Now the colors are based off of the villagers general aesthetic


----------



## Romaki

Has anyone had "bad luck" with their letter presents? I've been sending multiple ones each day with different fruits in hopes of getting another foreign fruit, but I rarely get any gift back. Yesterday I sent a letter to the villager I have the highest friendship level with and they gave me nothing in return. I tried a single fruit and a full stack. I know presents aren't guaranteed, but is anyone else having bad luck with them?


----------



## Shinon

Just chased dragonflies around for a bit and after great effort had 3 to go sell... 690 bells.

...Really?


----------



## JKDOS

I'm sure it's been said a few times, but I utterly hate that we can't place/drop items in the plaza. Past games have always let us drop things in the designated plaza area. If items were in the way of something, they would be moved to recycling.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm already sick of this game. I've been playing for over 2 weeks. I want terraforming already and this game is not letting me have it.

Isabelle said 'add more villagers.' I did that.
Then she says add more decorations, I did that.
Now suddenly I need more inclines and bridges.

This game is getting on my nerves. And I'm about to stop playing because it's frustrating seeing other people have a feature that I'm apparently not allowed to have because the minute I complete one requirement suddenly there is another requirement that needs to get done. I thought this game was supposed to be RELAXING!!


----------



## LunaLight

The house customization is so disappointing. Where are the themes? Such as the fairytale style? It’s all basic now.
While also on the subject about the houses, the rooms are so small.


----------



## Goshi

I'm really bummed about the removal of the perfect fruit feature as well as all of the other exotic fruits that were in previous games. I'm hoping they plan on adding these all back in a later update or something, but so far it isn't looking so good.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I want to see my girl Pelly... so many NPCs are missing so far! I hope they come back soon.


----------



## Jessi

-You can't take villagers from campsites 
-Gold weapons still break
-Tool ring was a hot key instead of actual inventory space for tools
-Not really any upgradable bulidings, besides nook cranny once
-So many missing npcs
-They got rid of mini games so there's nothing for you and your friends to do now​


----------



## Shinon

Jessi said:


> -You can't take villagers from campsites
> -Gold weapons still break
> -Tool ring was a hot key instead of actual inventory space for tools
> -Not really any upgradable bulidings, besides nook cranny once
> -So many missing npcs
> -They got rid of mini games so there's nothing for you and your friends to do now​



Don't worry, they will sell it back to you as DLC soon enough, just like Pokemon shipping half an unfinished game then selling the rest as 3DS-fullpriced DLC ;\


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## lakeside

I wish you couldn't move other people's outdoor furniture. Or at least, I wish there was some way to stop certain objects from being moved. Having a little neighbour steal my playground equipment is fine, but waking up to find my iron furniture gone is rough.


----------



## Stacyfaith

pawpatrolbab said:


> Actually it doesn't! It now asks you to pick your "style" no gender indication just icons of a "male" figure and "female" figure - before New Horizons you were asked if you were a boy or a girl, they've removed that completely from the new game. Had no idea about Isabelle though, not fond of her so I try to avoid dialogue at all costs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> 
> The villagers still have genders - I only said that they removed the feature where the color of their name is specifically related to their gender. Eg: Blue = Boy, Pink = girl. Now the colors are based off of the villagers general aesthetic



I just wanted to point out that, in the original Japanese version, it still asks if you're a "boy" or "girl". The "style" change was done by the localization team. So unless the dialogue box colors were changed by the localization team as well, the colors do indeed relate to the villager's gender.
--------------------------------------

For my rant, I'm just going to say: Ninty sold us an incomplete game where they're trying to force their players to play a certain way. Idc idc idc. If I wanted to play an online game with periodical event updates, I would've downloaded Pocket Camp.


----------



## Antonio

Why tf these bugs faster then my love life, I swear.


----------



## A_Pufferfish

I despise how the multiplayer works. I hate the fact there's no list! In NL you could open the list via Porter and you can sit and wait until your friend opens and then you can go! But in NH if Orville doesn't find it the first time, you need to do a whole re-scan and everything. Also less text would help. I feel like every time I talk to that god forsaken bird I'm hearing his whole life story.


----------



## Khaelis

I really dislike how everything is priced in Nook Miles Tickets. It's stupid as heck. They have no value! Take my Bells, dang it! THEY HAVE VALUE!


----------



## RomanRichter

Minor annoyance, sometime items that animals give me seems random?

Label gave me aerobics top and task to design perfect worker outfit... 

Apparently I need to open Ajax Steel Mill now?


----------



## Fluuffy

Nobody wants to move from my island! Nobody ;-; except my favs but they’re my favs ;-;
Also probably should add that I have not time traveled in a while so maybe thats why but god does it feel so long


----------



## thatawkwardkid

After ignoring my house for almost 3 weeks, I finally decided to put effort on it and the first thing I wanted to do was place a fireplace in my main room. But because of the placement of the windows I can't because it looks really awkward and asymmetrical and now I don't really know what to do. I wish we can move where the windows are (or maybe have the option to remove it entirely?) I don't know, I just love symmetry.


----------



## Braixen

I absolutely love this game buuut there are a lot of things that bug me coming from new leaf 

NPCs!! This is a common one but there are so many missing, it makes me sad! I loved Reese & Cyrus, Luna, Resetti, Lyle, Redd (!!), Kicks, Lief, and so many more! where did they all go!

No more art in the museum, I love art irl and loved collecting familiar pieces!

lack of buildings! I hate this one especially... NL had club LOL (which I miss especially, where's Shrunk? and KK just shows up every Saturday? that's lame!), the police station, the cafe (I REALLY miss this one ), the separate shops for Kicks and Lief, and more. I get why they merged them for convenience, but I still miss them!

and overall, just a lack of stuff to 'unlock.' In NL (at least for me) it took forever to get every building and everything upgraded all the way (like shampoodles, club LOL, the cafe, upgrading the museum, upgrading Nook's Cranny, etc etc etc) and it was always exciting after playing for a good while and being like oh! a new thing! but it only took me 2 weeks to get terraforming (and I don't time travel) and there doesn't seem to be much to unlock after that. Of course designing my island is super fun and there are still things like fish and bugs to collect, but I don't feel like I'm working towards anything anymore... I suppose a 5 star rating, but then what after that?

this sounds like a lot but I still really love this game!! LOTS of big improvements especially with terraforming and proper paths, but there are still some things I really miss.


----------



## ForgottenT

thatawkwardkid said:


> After ignoring my house for almost 3 weeks, I finally decided to put effort on it and the first thing I wanted to do was place a fireplace in my main room. But because of the placement of the windows I can't because it looks really awkward and asymmetrical and now I don't really know what to do. I wish we can move where the windows are (or maybe have the option to remove it entirely?) I don't know, I just love symmetry.


A lot of wallpapers removes the windows, so you could try out some more options.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I didn't know that, thank you!


----------



## desertdryad

I'm wholeheartedly enjoying this edition of Animal Crossing. However, I have a few gripes:

1) I see "natural/afro-textured" hair for "male" characters, but not any for "female characters." I would love to see a longer "twist out" or braid out style. Maybe even an afro-puff.
2) I really miss collecting Art.
3) Where are all the Furniture Sets?
4) There definitely needs to be some quality of life updates, such as stacking flowers.
5) I've been watching plenty of island tours on Youtube. And while all of them are amazing, so many of them look the same due to the lack of variety in outdoor furniture.


----------



## Renkindle

Start of the game feels way less magical than New Leaf. I'm also currently dealing with one of the amiibo glitches and it's killing my motivation to play the game, I just want to see my new villager safe on my island so I can feel safe putting down more plots.


----------



## Wickel

Well, it's happening. I'm starting to get bored with the game. And I think I know why.

So first of all, I don't TT. I started playing on the 19th of March because I got my game a day early due to stores closing. So I've been playing for around 20 days. And I've already unlocked everything (except for the Nook's upgrade).
So basically, all that's left for me to do is upgrade my town. Now don't get me wrong, the new features surrounding upgrading your house and town (such as crafting and the island designer app) are great. I like it.

But for me, decorating my house and town was always something that I got to do because of the other stuff I was doing. In older games, I checked the shops and then went around town to do whatever. I fetched stuff for villagers, I received stuff from villagers, I dug up fossils for the museum, I started fishing and catching bugs for the villagers. Of course, I sometimes visited Redd's or Katrina's. I gave some food to Lyle, looked at whatever Nook was selling for my home, I took the boat to Tortimer's Island and played some mini games, I went deep-sea diving, worked at the cafe, filled up my museum exhibits with gyroids...

Now it's just.. visit the shops, run to the beach for the DIY bottle, see which villager is home for the DIY.. And decorate the town with that. The villagers don't request anything. I've played for 60h and according to my Nook Miles, I've only completed (and also received) 3 !!! requests so far. What's the deal with that? They also rarely give any gifts or send any mail.  I just gave three of my villagers gifts, and two gave me bells in return and one just gave me nothing.. why? Why are they giving me bells :| I just want some fun stuff.

I just need some more gameplay that isn't focused on decorating the town. I really hope they're going to add in more features. I'm not really a person for mining resources and nook miles tickets all day, I just want to do some fun stuff.


----------



## Tentacles

The dialogue is super lacking and repetitive. I don't feel like I'm making much of a connection with them as it seems they get tired of having a conversation quickly and they rarely ask for favors. Also I wish the cranky villagers were crankier and the snooty villagers were snootier. I miss the sass.


----------



## Speeny

Myrthella said:


> Well, it's happening. I'm starting to get bored with the game. And I think I know why.
> 
> So first of all, I don't TT. I started playing on the 19th of March because I got my game a day early due to stores closing. So I've been playing for around 20 days. And I've already unlocked everything (except for the Nook's upgrade).
> So basically, all that's left for me to do is upgrade my town. Now don't get me wrong, the new features surrounding upgrading your house and town (such as crafting and the island designer app) are great. I like it.
> 
> But for me, decorating my house and town was always something that I got to do because of the other stuff I was doing. In older games, I checked the shops and then went around town to do whatever. I fetched stuff for villagers, I received stuff from villagers, I dug up fossils for the museum, I started fishing and catching bugs for the villagers. Of course, I sometimes visited Redd's or Katrina's. I gave some food to Lyle, looked at whatever Nook was selling for my home, I took the boat to Tortimer's Island and played some mini games, I went deep-sea diving, worked at the cafe, filled up my museum exhibits with gyroids...
> 
> Now it's just.. visit the shops, run to the beach for the DIY bottle, see which villager is home for the DIY.. And decorate the town with that. The villagers don't request anything. I've played for 60h and according to my Nook Miles, I've only completed (and also received) 3 !!! requests so far. What's the deal with that? They also rarely give any gifts or send any mail.  I just gave three of my villagers gifts, and two gave me bells in return and one just gave me nothing.. why? Why are they giving me bells :| I just want some fun stuff.
> 
> I just need some more gameplay that isn't focused on decorating the town. I really hope they're going to add in more features. I'm not really a person for mining resources and nook miles tickets all day, I just want to do some fun stuff.


I agree 100%. I was looking forward to the game. People are being optimistic like myself and saying: “There will be updates.” But even still, we don’t know what Nintendo plans to do, nor do we know if it’s going to be any good.

After I unlock the Island Designer app and place some things around the island I’m going to take a break for at least a month. After that, I’ll decide if I want to come back at that point in time or not. I’m feeling burnt-out, but it could also be due to the fact that there just doesn’t seem to be much to do in general compared to previous games.  At least in my eyes. I don’t dislike the game, just my opinion.


----------



## DaviddivaD

JKDOS said:


> After spamming over 300 flowers around my town for both the Nook Miles achievement, and 3-star town, digging up all 300 for both cleanup and terraforming has become a huge nightmare. And there is nowhere to store them, so I am forced to sell them.



I've been carrying a trash can around with me while Terraforming to just throw them away.

There's no real way to destroy flowers like in previous games. Running over them just reverts them to their budding phase. You could also use your shovel to destroy them in the past.

All in all flowers are more annoying than weeds.


----------



## JKDOS

DaviddivaD said:


> I've been carrying a trash can around with me while Terraforming to just throw them away.



I love that trash can idea


----------



## Keepitcosmic

The online experience is really bad. First, you’ve got to talk to the bird for 10 minutes just to enter a dodo code, then it interrupts *everyone* for a really long loading screen once you’ve arrived. Why do we have to watch everyone come and go? Why do we have to exit out of chat bubbles for someone to leave? It’s literally slower than New Leaf’s multiplayer. The dialogue at the dodo airport is so long for no reason. ugh


----------



## JKDOS

Keepitcosmic said:


> The online experience is really bad. First, you’ve got to talk to the bird for 10 minutes just to enter a dodo code, then it interrupts *everyone* for a really long loading screen once you’ve arrived. Why do we have to watch everyone come and go? Why do we have to exit out of chat bubbles for someone to leave? It’s literally slower than New Leaf’s multiplayer. The dialogue at the dodo airport is so long for no reason. ugh



Every. Animal Crossing. Game. Ever.

Seriously, you'd think they'd take some time to update their multiplayer game engine. It feels like it's still running on the same engine Wild World used.

As for the Dodo dialogue, they really need to streamline it better.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

This isn't exactly NH specific, but I kinda don't like how the QR codes and new pattern code system work. Like, I get it, it's nice that the original creator gets credit, but then I can't hang up that design for my neighbors to wear. And people don't post just the grid anymore. I remember the GC through CF days when I'd go to the old Bell tree forums and there was a spot for designs and you would look at the sheet and make it yourself. Like I just wanted a simple apple design but I didn't want to have to download someone else's. But nobody posts anything to recreate designs yourself anymore.


----------



## Romaki

Why is there even a fishing tournament the day after cherry blossom event and the day before the official bunny day?


----------



## Story

Bud, you’re a cool villager and all but I need you to leave...someone’s waiting for ya.


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> Why is there even a fishing tournament the day after cherry blossom event and the day before the official bunny day?



I don't see how that's a problem, but it's probably because the fishing event happens on the second Saturday of every month.


----------



## nyoom

I don't hate the game by any means, but I really wish that villager interactions were more interesting. I've had only *one *request so far and that was to deliver a package. No house invites, no fetch quests, nada. The bar for "oh we've talked a lot today" is way too low for my liking, and they won't stop talking about... *shivers* _eggs_. I get that it's Bunny Day season, but holy cow I've had days that _all _my interactions were Bunny Day related. I hope they fixed this in the update...?


----------



## Romaki

It just seems like a lot, I feel like I have so much to do when I play that I'm barely keeping up. But I forgot about the monthly schedule.


----------



## Aardbei

I've read about 20 pages on this trade and I agree with the most common rants.


But omg can we talk about the sending letters system ?! 

First of all it's so loooooong to pass Orville dialogue. It's not "user friendly" at all to choose the adressee through all those menus, plus we have to repeat that multiple times if we want to send multiple letters 

They complicated the whole thing. Now that we cannot send multiple letters at once I stay away from this postcard stand, unless I have to send something to a friend...


And what about the price ?!  200 bells for just one letter while we could wrote four with only 160 bells in previous games.

In WW I was used to buy two stationery batches (for 320 bells !) in order to send letters to all my villagers at the same time.

But now in NH I had so much pain to write letters to my first villagers (and I lost so much time) that I really don't want to do it again  (And if I send 10 letters to my villagers at the same time I would spent 2000 bells ! That's not worth it ).


----------



## Froggoshroom

thats on periodtt

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

dont eat fruits


----------



## SpiritofAce

Villagers giving me leggings. I'm a guy, I don't want to wear leggings.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Oh, something else too.
Whenever you send a gift through Nook Shopping to a friend and have to line-by-line erase the cringe 'I appreciate all that you do for me which is why I have sent you.. (insert item here). Jeez, just let me write the damn letter.


----------



## angiepie

Kristenn said:


> Slightly annoyed that you can't craft anything in multiples....


This is honestly one of the biggest complaints I have tbh


----------



## JKDOS

SpiritofAce said:


> Whenever you send a gift through Nook Shopping to a friend and have to line-by-line erase the cringe 'I appreciate all that you do for me which is why I have sent you.. (insert item here). Jeez, just let me write the damn letter.



Oh that is the worst. I was so confused when I received my first letter stating "I appreciate all that you do for me", until I later discovered it was placeholder text


----------



## RomanRichter

It actually matters when your Animal Crossing villager moves in
					

Early villagers all have shabby houses




					www.polygon.com
				




Now we got this. 
Why every new news about NH now makes me suffer?


----------



## niko2

Ok, why do peppy villagers use the "le" meme https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/le it's a dead meme already :/


----------



## Aardbei

SpiritofAce said:


> Villagers giving me leggings. I'm a guy, I don't want to wear leggings.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> Oh, something else too.
> Whenever you send a gift through Nook Shopping to a friend and have to line-by-line erase the cringe 'I appreciate all that you do for me which is why I have sent you.. (insert item here). Jeez, just let me write the damn letter.




You mean "letter-by-letter"


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

RomanRichter said:


> It actually matters when your Animal Crossing villager moves in
> 
> 
> Early villagers all have shabby houses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we got this.
> Why every new news about NH now makes me suffer?



Yeah, another rant of mine. It would've been cool if their homes evolved over time and I do, in fact, like how your two originals are "building" their way up just like you. However, it would make sense that, over time, their homes progressed more and more into what they were meant to look like. But apparently, that wasn't Nintendo's intention. lol


----------



## RomanRichter

SirBadger said:


> Yeah, another rant of mine. It would've been cool if their homes evolved over time and I do, in fact, like how your two originals are "building" their way up just like you. However, it would make sense that, over time, their homes progressed more and more into what they were meant to look like. But apparently, that wasn't Nintendo's intention. lol



Strange that other villagers change their interiors over time, but not the first ones.
They easily can tie this to town hall upgrade for example =(


----------



## nyoom

Also, really really minor gripe, but I find that the puns the game makes when you catch things are lamer now? Like, they're not as strong or fun to read. I found New Leaf's punnage to be way more charming.


----------



## Romaki

I wish the paths on the map would represent the color of each path.


----------



## JKDOS

RomanRichter said:


> It actually matters when your Animal Crossing villager moves in
> 
> 
> Early villagers all have shabby houses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we got this.
> Why every new news about NH now makes me suffer?



I was onto this during the first week of the game's release






						Do starting villagers ever furnish their homes?
					

The 2 starting villagers have houses, and inside is a square table with a radio, a sleeping bag, and a crafting table. very depressing looking.  One of the 3 new villagers who moved in has an awesome cozy pad, with a TV, couch, dining table and chair, stove, and more.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Okay, so here are a few random things I'm a bit annoyed about the game:

1. That we're still not sure about amiibo glitches and can't trade villagers safely. It honestly disheartening to hear all this stories of people getting their dreamies only to realize they're glitched and are most likely to lose them (even more so with how trading works around here, but tbf, that's not on Nintendo at all). I'm glad they're being quick about patches, though, so it's keeping me hopeful that they'll get these glitches fixed soon-"ish".

2. I dislike how you can't place patterns or paths under certain parts of the houses or on certain edges. Like, is there no way I can make a full length path using all Nook's Cranny's space? There seems to be a huge gap where I can't seem to place paths and it makes the entire thing look very weird. It always puzzles me when Nintendo implements things like this. It's always very limited. I do enjoy the terraforming tool and the path-making tool.

3. I've come to the conclusion that I dislike mystery islands. The only reason I've ever been to them is for my villagers and that's worked out horribly (wasting tons of tickets to find no one you like). At some point I said "screw this" and decided to get into the nitty gritty of trading villagers and dreamies, because, frankly, grinding for 20-25 tickets was exhausting and nothing I've ever done in an Animal Crossing game. Mystery Islands are, imo, a very poor asset for the game. It would've been fun if these island were more dynamic and diverse: imagine island hopping and suddenly arriving at Tortimer island at random! Or maybe another island with NPC's, and you get special requests from them. But instead we're stuck with a set of islands that are very limited and dull. I get they're cash grabbing islands for some, but what else is there?

4. Minor annoyance: how limited space we have for typing out in chat. 

5. And yes, much like everyone (or most of us), I miss some NPC's. I certainly am looking forward to the near future with updates and all, so we'll see how it goes and how they're implemented in game.

But I just want to emphasize that I absolutely love the game. It's probably my favorite AC in the series and I've already logged 95+ hours in the game and have plenty more to do.


----------



## Raz

Stacyfaith said:


> I just wanted to point out that, in the original Japanese version, it still asks if you're a "boy" or "girl". The "style" change was done by the localization team. So unless the dialogue box colors were changed by the localization team as well, the colors do indeed relate to the villager's gender.
> --------------------------------------
> 
> For my rant, I'm just going to say: Ninty sold us an incomplete game where they're trying to force their players to play a certain way. Idc idc idc. If I wanted to play an online game with periodical event updates, I would've downloaded Pocket Camp.


You're right about the localization team taking liberties. They also changed CJ's text, which now says that he has a partner (that would make him the first openly gay character in the series, at least in the western version). 

I never understood why localization teams feel the need to change so much stuff in games, to the point that, in CJ's case for example, even changing his sexuality just because they wanted to.

This is recurrent with Nintendo games, as their localization teams were responsible for lots of changes regarding political views and censorship (the Fire Emblem games from on the 3DS are notorious for this, for example).

Thing is, we don't even know how much of the game was changed by them.


----------



## trashpedia

Raz said:


> You're right about the localization team taking liberties. They also changed CJ's text, which now says that he has a partner (that would make him the first openly gay character in the series, at least in the western version).



Wait really? When he said “partner” I thought it referred to them as buddies or something like that. I didn’t really read it as them being in a relationship.

It reminds me of how Gracie’s gender was changed during localization and how in Japan, Gracie was a male character but in the US, Gracie is female.


----------



## meggiewes

You aren't the only one @trashpedia. I read it as business partners too. I guess we are at a time that whenever anyone sees the word "partner" it means romantic partner. The weirdness of an ever-evolving language.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Raz said:


> You're right about the localization team taking liberties. They also changed CJ's text, which now says that he has a partner (that would make him the first openly gay character in the series, at least in the western version).
> 
> I never understood why localization teams feel the need to change so much stuff in games, to the point that, in CJ's case for example, even changing his sexuality just because they wanted to.
> 
> This is recurrent with Nintendo games, as their localization teams were responsible for lots of changes regarding political views and censorship (the Fire Emblem games from on the 3DS are notorious for this, for example).
> 
> Thing is, we don't even know how much of the game was changed by them.



What did CJ say before partner? Boyfriend?


----------



## SirOctopie

I've been a fan of Animal Crossing since the original came out on the Gamecube, but I do have a few gripes when it comes to New Horizons. Don't get me wrong, I still love the game, but I feel like it's a huge step down from New Leaf in terms of what it has to offer.

- The severe lack of NPCs. I can't believe they got rid of staples like Rover, Tortimer, Kapp'n, Pelly/Phyllis/Pete, Copper/Booker, Redd, Gracie, etc.  I can only hope that these characters return in an update that's similar to the upcoming Earth Day update.
- Where are all the furniture sets? All that planning of the rooms in my house, gone. I really hope that they bring back sets like Rococo, Regal, Sweets, Gorgeous, etc. Also the fact that we're stuck with 6x6 rooms instead of 8x8 and the lack options for exterior customization. Happy Home Designer had more to offer than this game.
- Variations of furniture in the game (i.e. having a table be blue, while the chair in the same set is red and the bed is some weird green--basically nothing matches in terms of colors lol). It seems the only way to get the right furniture color you want, you either have to trade with another player (which means you'll have to pay for online services) or get lucky with a balloon/villager in hopes that they give you the color you want. The fact that these items can't be customized instead makes my blood boil. I also hate that I'm stuck with an ugly yellow lighthouse unless I ask another player for a different color. 
- There really isn't a lot to buy from the Nook Stop in terms of using Nook Miles. I would love to see more items like the windmill, flower arch, and wisteria trellis make a return.
- There's only two shops and only one upgrade to Nook's Cranny.
- Golden tools breaking. I don't mind that tools break after using them, but I feel like gold tools should be invincible. What's the point in crafting them if they're only going to break?


----------



## Typhloquill

I moved Stitches into my town with an amiibo card, and while he moved in just fine, his house still looks like the previous home I had in his place? It's weird. I don't mind it, but I would prefer his actual exterior. Might move him out and just reinvite him with amiibo.


----------



## Momonoki

niko2 said:


> Ok, why do peppy villagers use the "le" meme https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/le it's a dead meme already :/


They're probably using it not in the meme way, but in the French way. They sprinkle their dialogue with French all the time, after all.


----------



## JKDOS

SirBadger said:


> 2. Like, is there no way I can make a full length path using all Nook's Cranny's space? There seems to be a huge gap where I can't seem to place paths and it makes the entire thing look very weird. It always puzzles me when Nintendo implements things like this. It's always very limited. I do enjoy the terraforming tool and the path-making tool.



I could be wrong, but from what I recall seeing, the 1st upgrade to Nook's Cranny will fill in all that empty space.


----------



## niko2

Momonoki said:


> They're probably using it not in the meme way, but in the French way. They sprinkle their dialogue with French all the time, after all.


Oh you might be right! Thank you!


----------



## HappyTails

Myrthella said:


> Well, it's happening. I'm starting to get bored with the game. And I think I know why.
> 
> So first of all, I don't TT. I started playing on the 19th of March because I got my game a day early due to stores closing. So I've been playing for around 20 days. And I've already unlocked everything (except for the Nook's upgrade).
> So basically, all that's left for me to do is upgrade my town. Now don't get me wrong, the new features surrounding upgrading your house and town (such as crafting and the island designer app) are great. I like it.
> 
> But for me, decorating my house and town was always something that I got to do because of the other stuff I was doing. In older games, I checked the shops and then went around town to do whatever. I fetched stuff for villagers, I received stuff from villagers, I dug up fossils for the museum, I started fishing and catching bugs for the villagers. Of course, I sometimes visited Redd's or Katrina's. I gave some food to Lyle, looked at whatever Nook was selling for my home, I took the boat to Tortimer's Island and played some mini games, I went deep-sea diving, worked at the cafe, filled up my museum exhibits with gyroids...
> 
> Now it's just.. visit the shops, run to the beach for the DIY bottle, see which villager is home for the DIY.. And decorate the town with that. The villagers don't request anything. I've played for 60h and according to my Nook Miles, I've only completed (and also received) 3 !!! requests so far. What's the deal with that? They also rarely give any gifts or send any mail.  I just gave three of my villagers gifts, and two gave me bells in return and one just gave me nothing.. why? Why are they giving me bells :| I just want some fun stuff.
> 
> I just need some more gameplay that isn't focused on decorating the town. I really hope they're going to add in more features. I'm not really a person for mining resources and nook miles tickets all day, I just want to do some fun stuff.



I agree with this wholeheartedly. I was so excited about this game, and I'm kind of being letdown. I mean, I love decorating and it's fun to do, but it's shouldn't be the main focus. This game is supposed to be all about creative freedom but then it's practically forces decorating our islands down our throat. Like my last rant, I don't time travel either so as a result I still don't have the island designer app, yet. And in order to unlock it, I have to decorate my island something I'm don't be forced to do in order to unlock something that honestly either should have been unlocked from the beginning or not having to all of this nonsense in order to unlock a feature they bragged so much about on the Trailers. It's frustrating at best. This game is cool and all but forcing island decorating down the throats of players (with rarely anything else to do in the game) isn't going to score many positive points with players.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

After many clear nights, zero shooting stars. I have three recipes from Celeste and no shooting stars to get fragments.


----------



## alitwick

I’m afraid I’ll be finished designing my island and my house the way that I want way sooner than I was hoping. And by then.... there won’t be much of anything left to do.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Stacyfaith said:


> I just wanted to point out that, in the original Japanese version, it still asks if you're a "boy" or "girl". The "style" change was done by the localization team. So unless the dialogue box colors were changed by the localization team as well, the colors do indeed relate to the villager's gender.
> --------------------------------------
> 
> For my rant, I'm just going to say: Ninty sold us an incomplete game where they're trying to force their players to play a certain way. Idc idc idc. If I wanted to play an online game with periodical event updates, I would've downloaded Pocket Camp.



Odd, quite a few of my villagers have had misc colored text boxes. Agent S and Berthas are blue and if they followed that rule it would mean they're boys - but I know they're both girls


----------



## Stacyfaith

pawpatrolbab said:


> Odd, quite a few of my villagers have had misc colored text boxes. Agent S and Berthas are blue and if they followed that rule it would mean they're boys - but I know they're both girls



Oh that is weird. I don’t pay attention to the boxes myself so I was just making an assumption based on that localization fact. Maybe they should’ve made the text boxes all the same color or something.


----------



## Fluuffy

I have a ton of flowers planted and I did not see a single hybrid today. Whereas yesterday I even had 4 hybrid roses and some of the other flowers Dx


----------



## Flare

Audie’s house is starting to be infested with bugs. Would be nice if there was an option to “report” houses to Isabelle which would make villager houses go back to being original.


----------



## starlightsong

pawpatrolbab said:


> Odd, quite a few of my villagers have had misc colored text boxes. Agent S and Berthas are blue and if they followed that rule it would mean they're boys - but I know they're both girls


Yeah no the dialogue boxes definitely don't follow the old "boy = blue, girl = pink" rule anymore. Every time you start up the game you can see Isabelle's is yellow because her fur is yellow and whenever you talk to Tom Nook you'll see his is brown for the same reason. I have Snake, who's definitely a boy, and his text box is pink because his fur is pink, while Reneigh's is a brown that matches her main color, Lopez and Chief have bright orange, and so on. I don't really know anything about the Japanese version of the game but I doubt the localization team would go to so much effort just to change dialogue box colors, so I'm sure they're just meant to be based on aesthetic now.


----------



## Hesper

JasonAldeanMG said:


> After many clear nights, zero shooting stars. I have three recipes from Celeste and no shooting stars to get fragments.



I have the opposite problem! Loads of star fragments, no Celeste to get recipes. :c celeste pls


----------



## babybae

Hesper said:


> I have the opposite problem! Loads of star fragments, no Celeste to get recipes. :c celeste pls


bah same here! i've been playing on the same island since march 20th and have had loads of meteor showers but celeste has only appeared once


----------



## Sicariana

Every time I have to watch the unskippable cut scene when a player arrives at or leaves my island, I get just a wee bit closer to committing a war crime.


----------



## Violit

My main grumble right now is that my roses will not breed pink ones for the life of me :< Please, all I want is some pink roses haha!

My other main grumble is that Celeste has never been to my island despite me checking every day and every night and I've not seen shooting stars since the 21st March :<


----------



## Eirrinn

Violit said:


> My main grumble right now is that my roses will not breed pink ones for the life of me :< Please, all I want is some pink roses haha!
> 
> My other main grumble is that Celeste has never been to my island despite me checking every day and every night and I've not seen shooting stars since the 21st March :<


I have some pink roses if you want them! Not many but my reds randomly bred some pink ones and uh I’m just a huge fan of pink lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I have been TTing and cataloging for days and I've honestly just found the furniture selection in this game is garbage. It feels like they just threw a bunch of random items in it. Where are all the themed furniture from New Leaf? We barely have any of that this time around. I have no inspiration for my house with what I've seen and it's a lot of work going day by day to catalog stuff. Especially since they decided to release color variations of certain furniture items which makes NO sense when we should have just been able to change their color in the DIY workbench. It would have been so easy to bring over a lot of the New Leaf furniture. I just don't get it.


----------



## Violit

Eirrinn said:


> I have some pink roses if you want them! Not many but my reds randomly bred some pink ones and uh I’m just a huge fan of pink lol



Oh my gosh are you serious? I can pay you for them! I've just had no luck except red, red, some more red, a couple of white and that's it ;o;


----------



## deerteeth

This is not really a rant about the game but a rant about my creativity in the game, if that counts!!
I have sooo many ideas, but my inability to properly picture or plan things is really hindering my progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's like I know what I want to do, but I have no idea at the same time. My goal right now is to create a beautiful, natural, mountain-like neighbourhood on cliffs where my villagers can live, and line the shops and museum up around there somewhere... but the more I work on it, the more lost I feel!! I have so many worries, like am I going to need too many bridges / ramps and then not have any left? 
And where is MY house going to go?? I think I'm just comparing my town to other people's, and I need to stop doing that and focus solely on my own. But it just seems like everyone else really knows what they're doing, and they have things laid out in a way that seems perfect! I really don't know how they do it without getting stressed out. I am having a blast making my visions come to life, but it is very slow and I'm unsure of myself and my plans while I work at them.

My only genuine rant of the game I will include right now is how far away we have to plant trees from bridges. What's the deal with that!! This has messed up the flow of some of my plans for sure.  I realize that NH and NL are separate, but you could have trees closer in New Leaf!


----------



## Sanaki

I feel like I’m never gonna get Raymond. And even if I do, it’s gonna feel weird because of his huge price tag. I also refuse to ever grind for 2k tickets just to have him in my town.
Also greediness with entry fees has me really wondering, I love the community but it definitely feels really tense right now.


----------



## Eirrinn

Violit said:


> Oh my gosh are you serious? I can pay you for them! I've just had no luck except red, red, some more red, a couple of white and that's it ;o;


You can if you want I just wanted to get rid of them haha I’m currently spamming nook miles tickets to try to get Raymond or Tangy so urn mgiht take me a bit


----------



## Violit

Eirrinn said:


> You can if you want I just wanted to get rid of them haha I’m currently spamming nook miles tickets to try to get Raymond or Tangy so urn mgiht take me a bit



Whenever's convenient for you tbh! :> Thank you so much aaa!


----------



## Raz

trashpedia said:


> Wait really? When he said “partner” I thought it referred to them as buddies or something like that. I didn’t really read it as them being in a relationship.
> 
> It reminds me of how Gracie’s gender was changed during localization and how in Japan, Gracie was a male character but in the US, Gracie is female.





meggiewes said:


> You aren't the only one @trashpedia. I read it as business partners too. I guess we are at a time that whenever anyone sees the word "partner" it means romantic partner. The weirdness of an ever-evolving language.


Yep, me too, then I saw this video






Obviously, it could very well be just the case of people projecting what they want to see, but there's also the case about the princesses shown later on the same video, which means that yeah, the localization team probably left that ambiguous in a way that wouldn't explicitly say they're gay, but would let it implied by using an ambiguous word.



SirBadger said:


> What did CJ say before partner? Boyfriend?


Friend


----------



## Angelmarina

I very much dislike the grid system everything is on, it drives me up a wall that I can't sit something in the middle of a square or the fence has to be all the way to the left or right.

Also, I hate the excessive amount of eggs you find. I need fish for bells dang it.


----------



## Jas

i don't know if anyone has said these things before (also: disclaimer, i really love this game!)

i do not like that the first 5 villagers are stuck with the weird templated DIY interiors - i like that they start out with them, and how they begin to add more furniture as they go on, but i wish i could see the interiors they're meant to have. multiplayer is SUPER boring, i hope tours or some form of minigames are added later on because ya girl wants to play toy hammer or balloon shooting with her friends.

the furniture colour variations are just dumb, i can't understand why they would put such an emphasis on customization and then limit people to just one colour of nook miles items/furniture sold in stores. it would make more sense for things to be customizable, and it makes it more accessible to people without NSO - gives it more longevity in case they ever discontinue the online subscription.

we should be able to buy more things at once in the able sisters' dressing room, it's effective for trying clothes on but it is MAD awkward to be on someone else's island running in and out of that little room to buy multiple items!

i also wish there was a way to revert changes made in terraforming - this is just a personal thing and i know it won't be changed at all, but i wish we could press something (like the request for cleanup) and restore the island to its original condition because i'm so scared of messing up my island. i'm making the Most tentative changes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mole crickets are starting to become a nuisance to me. I hate hearing their noises on Nook Miles Islands.


----------



## Braixen

I've already posted here but I'm back with more to complain about after playing more hA

villagers. they are SO dang dull in this game! and seriously, no new personalities? not even one? that was a huge bummer for me when I found out, I was really hoping for 2 more (one female, one male) so you could have 10 distinct personalities on your island (which makes sense!) and it just seems silly to have 400+ villagers and only 8 different types, it's like only having that many types in pokemon.

and they just... don't interact with you that much anymore? in NL they used to ask for fish/bugs/fruit/whatever and it was always fun going out of my way to get them just that. I suppose you can give them whatever you want when you want now, but it's not the same. As far as I know, they also don't do things like invite you to their house or surprise you by showing up to yours.

I will say they've improved on having them interact with the island, like sitting under trees, trying to catch bugs, doing yoga - and I really like that! It's super cute seeing 2 or 3 of my villagers get together and do yoga in the plaza, but I just wish they interacted with you more


----------



## Rave

A couple minor things:

Why does the airport not sell plane tickets? Wilbur lets you buy tools from him using Nook Miles, so why can't we just tell Orville directly that we want to buy a mystery island ticket from him? I don't like using up a ton of my miles so I don't usually have tickets on hand, and it's annoying having to run back to the ABD if I decide to spin the island roulette wheel again.

You also can't round out the corners of custom paths which is... really annoying. Of course, you can just find a custom path with premade rounded bits, but the particular one I was using didn't have any, plus it's another step.

And the house doorway lines up so weirdly with paths! One tile thick looks too thin, two tiles doesn't line up symmetrically, and three tiles is too thick. I wish the grid was shifted over juuuust a little, or we could go half blocks or something while placing paths.


----------



## desertdryad

Excuse me, if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can round out the corners on the paths. I've done so myself


----------



## RomanRichter

desertdryad said:


> Excuse me, if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can round out the corners on the paths. I've done so myself



Yeap, but this can work awkward sometimes.

Edt: Also comes with bunch of limitations and quirks

Edt 2: Also you can't place roads mid-tiles and can't mix and match them


----------



## bellpickle

I don't usually like to complain but the water/ cliff tools are doing my head in.

Why is it the same button to both build and destroy water or earth? and why can't I see a highlighted square on the ground where I'm about to make a change? it makes terraforming a very frustrating experience, I planned to change quite a bit with my town but it's less fun and more anger inducing.

Seriously did no one pick up during testing that having the same button for build /destroy was incredibly unintuitive?  Or, rather than having to carefully and slowly get your character to face EXACTLY the right angle to build, why not just use the other joystick to choose where you'd like to build in a 9 Square area around your character ?

God I'm gonna burn my switch


----------



## RomanRichter

bellpickle said:


> I don't usually like to complain but the water/ cliff tools are doing my head in.
> 
> Why is it the same button to both build and destroy water or earth? and why can't I see a highlighted square on the ground where I'm about to make a change? it makes terraforming a very frustrating experience, I planned to change quite a bit with my town but it's less fun and more anger inducing.
> 
> Seriously did no one pick up during testing that having the same button for build /destroy was incredibly unintuitive?  Or, rather than having to carefully and slowly get your character to face EXACTLY the right angle to build, why not just use the other joystick to choose where you'd like to build in a 9 Square area around your character ?
> 
> God I'm gonna burn my switch



Ablegatory joke: This will be fixed in next game (~9 years later)


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

bellpickle said:


> I don't usually like to complain but the water/ cliff tools are doing my head in.
> 
> God I'm gonna burn my switch



Terraforming has been an actual nightmare and I've had to rage quit the game several times. I just don't understand why it was so poorly designed and thought out?!

Also, maybe it's just me, but the response time(?) of pressing buttons, or even being able to press buttons, is soooo slow. Coming from playing BotW at the same time, I feel like I have to wait a full second to see anything happen when I press a button! 
The most obvious if when I'm trying to drag and drop in my inventory, or worse when I'm trying to press 'grab one', I often end up dropping the whole item because the game doesn't input button or joystick movement quick enough!


----------



## petaI

i wish terraforming went by a little quicker... getting rid of cliffs one by one is kind of a hassle


----------



## Rave

desertdryad said:


> Excuse me, if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can round out the corners on the paths. I've done so myself



You can round the corners on the game's premade path options you buy with miles, but not if you use a custom made path design from a QR/able sisters code, I don't think!



Senketsu said:


> i wish terraforming went by a little quicker... getting rid of cliffs one by one is kind of a hassle



Oof, yeah. The thing I was most excited about was laying down paths being simpler, but you've still got to slowly mash A and put tiles down one by one. Still easier than having to open your entire custom design menu every time, but it could be streamlined.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Spoiler


----------



## lalisa

Something I always loved about animal crossing is decorating and designing things to your liking usually down to the color of specific things but in new horizons its the BIGGEST pain. This has probably already been said but the randomized colors to pieces of furniture is driving me crazy! I miss going to re tail and making things the color I wanted. Nintendo is clearly doing this so you feel compelled to get Nintendo online so you can get those specific types of furniture cause obviously you can only get certain colors and styles through trading. It makes it more stressful to obtain what I like in the game.


----------



## Solio

-My turnip luck has been absolutely rotten so far. First week was random, sencond week was a spike barely worth mentioning and this week is adecreasing pattern. I feel like you absolutely NEED to rely on the community to get access to good prices. If you don't, you're better off selling bugs... That's what I've learned today. Screw this!

- For the love of god, SHUT UP already about that stupid bunny day! Yes, I know I can get eggs from palm trees! You've told me a billion times already today! That stupid event absolutely kills villager dialog for the entirety of 12 days. I've barely interacted with my villagers because they all repeat the same thing. Making this event last for 12 days was the stupidest decision ever. Five days would have been more than enough.

- I hate how all the terraforming paths have that stupid border of grass around them that prevents you to lay down two different paths adjacent to each other. What's the point?


----------



## Prinz

I'm kinda down about the limited house upgrades  I   feel like all my rooms are going to be very limited in what I can actually put in them as a result and I personally dont like the look of the tiny rooms. It's pretty upsetting considering most animal crossing games allowed much larger rooms...


----------



## bellpickle

RomanRichter said:


> Ablegatory joke: This will be fixed in next game (~9 years later)



With the next console and game, about £500 later too.. (adjust for inflation)


----------



## RomanRichter

Some other legit concerns: 

-I know everyone LOOOOOOVE crafting, but for god sake, why this is only thing people send in bottles? Where is random messages from strangers? Random thing people throw in bottles? Why everyone think about crafting only?

-Why I can't give duplicate recepies to my villagers? ATLEAST for exchange for recepies I don't have?

-WHY this is the first AC game that give me more frustration instead of relaxation?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

And I'm starting to have bad felling, cause most popular places like reddit overpraise game, wateting down any criricism and downvoting everyone who not enjoys the game. I think we stuck with this.


----------



## RomanRichter

And another rant from me: Why there is no way to build 45 angle road?

And just to be silly, in next game they will add 45° object rotation?


----------



## JKDOS

bellpickle said:


> Why is it the same button to both build and destroy water or earth? and why can't I see a highlighted square on the ground where I'm about to make a change? it makes terraforming a very frustrating experience, I planned to change quite a bit with my town but it's less fun and more anger inducing.



Because there are no available buttons. In terraforming mode, the game functions normally. 
(A) is the action button.
(B) is the run button
(X) Is the inventory button
(Y) is the pickup button
(LZ) is the phone button
(RZ) is the emote button

and so on.


----------



## Mello

- Not being able to destroy multiple blocks at once when terraforming.
- Not being able to build multiple blocks in a straight line when terraforming.
- How slow terraforming is in general, animation-wise.
- Too many action restrictions when playing multiplayer.
- Talking to the dodo man to open my gates takes way too long. 
- People visiting my island having permission to shake my trees by default. Why is this a thing? Let that be restricted unless they're best friend.
- Not being able to craft multiple of the same item at once.
- Not being able to pull money from my bank account when buying stuff from stores on my OWN island. Why?
- Not being able to pull materials from my own home, when crafting in my own home.
- Why do I have to dig up flowers with my shovel? Why can't it just be Y to pick them up quickly like in New Leaf?
- Why am I stuck with one color of furniture at my Nook store, example: I have the yellow cute set, but my friend has the blue cute set.


----------



## JKDOS

I'm wanting to like the wands, and it's been discussed many times here, but having to buy 9 of each item is just poor planning on Nintendo's side. I'm typically wearing the same pair of shoes, pants, glasses, and hair accessory. Having to own 9 of each isn't easy to do or manage.

The wand should be able to access the clothing from storage and then either 
A. Work as it is now (Going over your regular outfit)
B. Send worn clothing to storage, and equipt new clothing (Like the wardrobes)

The outfits we create for the wand should just be templates/shortcuts for our favorite mix and matches.


----------



## Brookie

DarkDesertFox said:


> I have been TTing and cataloging for days and I've honestly just found the furniture selection in this game is garbage. It feels like they just threw a bunch of random items in it. Where are all the themed furniture from New Leaf? We barely have any of that this time around. I have no inspiration for my house with what I've seen and it's a lot of work going day by day to catalog stuff. Especially since they decided to release color variations of certain furniture items which makes NO sense when we should have just been able to change their color in the DIY workbench. It would have been so easy to bring over a lot of the New Leaf furniture. I just don't get it.



THIS. I thought I was the only one unhappy with the furniture. A lot of people seem to either not mind at all or really love it. It's complete garbage and it's obvious they didnt have much "interior mind" from staff


----------



## Shinon

Villager started a treasure hunt with me just as my phone rang, so I pressed the Home button to suspend the game for a moment. Come back to it in a few minutes and go back into the game ... that didn't stop the timer and I wasted the entire mini-game  I guess I should have just opened my menu or nookphone instead...?


----------



## Corrie

I can agree that there are no good main furniture items. There's lots of little random items like cups but where are the tables and dressers?


----------



## Beehaw

I really wish house upgrades and storage upgrades were different. I really liked how my house looked with just the back room and the left side room, but I had to keep pushing for more and more rooms even though I didn't have any fun furniture to store in them just to unlock more storage for my clothes/ crafting items. I have a completely bare upstairs room that I didn't even initially want cause I was desperate for more storage space (why do you get a 2nd floor before you get the basement!!!).

I'm really hoping there might be a house update (maybe the HHA characters like Lyle, Lottie, and Digby can come back) that can put more customization with the house. I doubt it will let me get rid of rooms I don't want (though I really wish that would be an option) but it could maybe offer expansions for side rooms too.


----------



## Shinon

Beehaw said:


> I'm really hoping there might be a house update (maybe the HHA characters like Lyle, Lottie, and Digby can come back) that can put more customization with the house. I doubt it will let me get rid of rooms I don't want (though I really wish that would be an option) but it could maybe offer expansions for side rooms too.



I guess the only other option is to make extra accounts for the game and store extra items in those houses even if it's not as convenient to access.


----------



## starlightsong

okay i know this must seem like a silly thing to complain about, but: i just saw purple roses for the first time in this game and i thought they were a brand new color or something before digging up a plant and checking the name. why did they change them so drastically?? at least when i saw the new, more vibrant pink tulips i could still tell they were pink and even like the change once i got used to it. purple is my favorite color and i do not like the shade that was chosen for the new purple roses at all, i want the old ones back  but at least we have purple hyacinths, mums, and windflowers now and i love them all, so i suppose it's not too bad of a loss! now if only i could manage to breed some blue roses someday before i die.


----------



## Sicariana

Someone get Mr. Nintendo on the phone pls and tell him we need separate save slots and a competent multiplayer


----------



## JKDOS

Sicariana said:


> Someone get Mr. Nintendo on the phone pls and tell him we need separate save slots and a competent multiplayer



Unfortunately for us, we are without the great Iwata, and Reggie :'(


----------



## niko2

Brookie said:


> THIS. I thought I was the only one unhappy with the furniture. A lot of people seem to either not mind at all or really love it. It's complete garbage and it's obvious they didnt have much "interior mind" from staff


It can be improved but let's be honest, you couldn't decorate a house in a realistic way with the furniture available in New Leaf.


----------



## RomanRichter

Sicariana said:


> Someone get Mr. Nintendo on the phone pls and tell him we need separate save slots and a competent multiplayer



People need contact them. Post threads on social media etc. The only thing I see beside this thread and couple video is total prise for game.


----------



## Moon Cake

It's not a huge deal but I wish custom paths could also have sounds like the default paths do. While I do like the custom paths I'm using, I am heavily considering replacing my custom paths with the default brick path because the brick paths sound a lot nicer.


----------



## Zura

I hate that sand and dirt paths show up on the map.


----------



## eladisland

I hate that Sherb is so adorable, really distracts me from whatever I happen to be doing whenever he appears on my screen


----------



## popstar

starlightsong said:


> okay i know this must seem like a silly thing to complain about, but: i just saw purple roses for the first time in this game and i thought they were a brand new color or something before digging up a plant and checking the name. why did they change them so drastically?? at least when i saw the new, more vibrant pink tulips i could still tell they were pink and even like the change once i got used to it. purple is my favorite color and i do not like the shade that was chosen for the new purple roses at all, i want the old ones back  but at least we have purple hyacinths, mums, and windflowers now and i love them all, so i suppose it's not too bad of a loss! now if only i could manage to breed some blue roses someday before i die.



i miss the old purple roses too! when i first saw them in my game i thought they might have been black roses or like a new colour or something, i think they'd look great around halloween time but i will miss the old purple roses a lot, i used purple roses often in my new leaf towns


----------



## Brumbo

Did they remove content at the last second?


----------



## Arzurikun

it feels like they cut half or most of the furniture in the game.. it kinda made me sad that most of my favorite arent in the game yet.. theres more small stuff than the main furniture items :/


----------



## Jacob4

Arzurikun said:


> it feels like they cut half or most of the furniture in the game.. it kinda made me sad that most of my favorite arent in the game yet.. theres more small stuff than the main furniture items :/


IMO there's a good possibility that either Gracie will return at some point with new furniture or new furniture will just be added at some point irrespective


----------



## Sanaki

I really want to reset but I don't want to lose all my DIYs and villagers.


----------



## Arzurikun

Flake4 said:


> IMO there's a good possibility that either Gracie will return at some point with new furniture or new furniture will just be added at some point irrespective


HOPING FOR IT.... i miss the rococo series and the sloppy series from nl  i just dont know why they didnt included it


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Moon Cake said:


> It's not a huge deal but I wish custom paths could also have sounds like the default paths do. While I do like the custom paths I'm using, I am heavily considering replacing my custom paths with the default brick path because the brick paths sound a lot nicer.



Ugh yes! It’s sooooo weird walking over them


----------



## Bon Bonne

I find most of the special characters' voices incredibly annoying. whenever Isabelle or Blathers talk, I just wanna get it over with asap because I really can't stand how their voices sound. Mabel's is pretty bad too. sometimes I don't mind Orville's, and sometimes I do. and then Lloid is way too high-pitched for my liking. jeez


----------



## uwuzumakii

I bet Reggie wouldn't have let this happen.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

I love the game but I hate how so much of the game's content and new mechanics are locked behind a massive time gate and a "story" that railraods you harder than Pokemon Train Version. So much so that I started TTing WAAAY sooner than I thought just so I could get past it and actually play the way I want (terraforming and all that). I'm also left rather disenchanted from how much fun I THOUGHT I'd be having with how much awesome stuff is missing from NL.


----------



## HappyTails

*You found an Earth egg*

Screw it, I'm just not going to look for fossils anymore until Egg Hell goes away. Making fossil hunting extremely annoying.


----------



## starlightsong

niko2 said:


> It can be improved but let's be honest, you couldn't decorate a house in a realistic way with the furniture available in New Leaf.


maybe, but having both ways would be nice... i feel like now in NH you can _only _decorate a normal realistic house and i want all the fun wacky stuff back  for me, i actually like quite a few of the new sets and items, i'm just missing the old ones and i feel like there's not nearly enough variety at nooks with how they removed like, every old set--where are my tables and counters? what do you expect me to put all these kitchen appliances that i find every single day on without them? and can i get even just one couch? why isn't the mermaid stuff included in the _island _game?


----------



## Fey

I actually don't mind the lack of furniture series, since I always thought that pushed people into creating bland, repetitive rooms. What is starting to bother me though, is that I can't seem to find any surfaces to put my stuff on. So many cute items and nowhere to display them! I'm three weeks into the game now, and I have 0 options that aren't either very generic starter furniture or meant to be placed outdoors.

Beds are also scarce, now that I think about it. Unless I pick something outlandish like the shell or egg bed, I'm stuck with my cot, the basic bed, or cardboard boxes. Not the luxury Tom Nook keeps talking about when he's trying to tempt me into yet another upgrade I can't really take advantage of anyway!


----------



## Raz

Fey said:


> I actually don't mind the lack of furniture series, since I always thought that pushed people into creating bland, repetitive rooms. What is starting to bother me though, is that I can't seem to find any surfaces to put my stuff on. So many cute items and nowhere to display them! I'm three weeks into the game now, and I have 0 options that aren't either very generic starter furniture or meant to be placed outdoors.
> 
> Beds are also scarce, now that I think about it. Unless I pick something outlandish like the shell or egg bed, I'm stuck with my cot, the basic bed, or cardboard boxes. Not the luxury Tom Nook keeps talking about when he's trying to tempt me into yet another upgrade I can't really take advantage of anyway!


The best bed I could find was a futon. I like it, but would like to be able to customize it's fabric, which is impossible, unfortunately.


----------



## Red Cat

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> I love the game but I hate how so much of the game's content and new mechanics are locked behind a massive time gate and a "story" that railraods you harder than Pokemon Train Version. So much so that I started TTing WAAAY sooner than I thought just so I could get past it and actually play the way I want (terraforming and all that). I'm also left rather disenchanted from how much fun I THOUGHT I'd be having with how much awesome stuff is missing from NL.


Every AC game has been like that to an extent. You had to spend a lot of time in NL waiting for shops to appear and upgrade, and let's not even get started on PWPs. I agree that that NH starts off pretty slow, but it speeds up quickly and at least you're not waiting a few days just to complete your tool collection. NH also has much better shop inventory early in the game. I don't mind that terraforming is locked at the start. It wouldn't be that satisfying to completely remake my island on day one or two. There will be plenty of time for that.

Also, for the bed topic, I was able to land an imperial bed from a balloon pretty early on which was nice.


----------



## mocha.

Another thing I’ve realised is when shopping for wallpaper and flooring there’s no option to display it and it’s really hard to see the detail of it up close? I wonder why they took the display option away.


----------



## Bugs

starlightsong said:


> maybe, but having both ways would be nice... i feel like now in NH you can _only _decorate a normal realistic house and i want all the fun wacky stuff back  for me, i actually like quite a few of the new sets and items, i'm just missing the old ones and i feel like there's not nearly enough variety at nooks with how they removed like, every old set--where are my tables and counters? what do you expect me to put all these kitchen appliances that i find every single day on without them? and can i get even just one couch? why isn't the mermaid stuff included in the _island _game?



I had a tradition of collecting the Robo set in every game, I was really bummed out when I found out that you can't get it in NH  the missing furniture sets are by far the most disappointing part of the game for me


----------



## Saga

Raz said:


> The best bed I could find was a futon. I like it, but would like to be able to customize it's fabric, which is impossible, unfortunately.



Are you sure you can't customize it? I found a futon, and the game let me customize the print on it. I used one of the designs I got from Sable.

But yes, I also wish I could find a decent bed. Luckily I found plenty of desks and console tables to use as counters, but just the basic bed and futon so far.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

HappyTails said:


> *You found an Earth egg*
> 
> Screw it, I'm just not going to look for fossils anymore until Egg Hell goes away. Making fossil hunting extremely annoying.


Your islander buddies can ask if you want the hunt for treasure, they will bury an item, there is a time limit. Have fun.


----------



## Raz

Saga said:


> Are you sure you can't customize it? I found a futon, and the game let me customize the print on it. I used one of the designs I got from Sable.
> 
> But yes, I also wish I could find a decent bed. Luckily I found plenty of desks and console tables to use as counters, but just the basic bed and futon so far.


I'll need to try again and see what i'm doing wrong


----------



## niko2

Raz said:


> I'll need to try again and see what i'm doing wrong


You can customize the "inside" of it, but not the whole color. It will always be white.


----------



## Breath Mint

HappyTails said:


> *You found an Earth egg*
> 
> Screw it, I'm just not going to look for fossils anymore until Egg Hell goes away. Making fossil hunting extremely annoying.


Earth eggs aren't that bad, it only takes 5 minutes at most to find all of the fossils and eggs. Water eggs are the worst when you're trying to catch 5 fish for the nook miles task and you find 10 eggs and 2 fish


----------



## RomanRichter

I have question, is anyone posting on reddit or on twitter? To make Nintendo pay attention? Or directly messaging them?


----------



## Romaki

You know, destroying rocks is great but them spawning randomly has just become a nuisance to me. I wish we could just push them around, even if one push took one food.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I hate that you have to wait a day for a home to relocate / can only move one a day. I just unlocked terraforming and I wanted to make a little neighbourhood but it's gonna take me 8 days to move them all ;;____;; (No do not suggest time travelling to me - not interested)


----------



## Envy

Red Cat said:


> Every AC game has been like that to an extent. You had to spend a lot of time in NL waiting for shops to appear and upgrade, and let's not even get started on PWPs. I agree that that NH starts off pretty slow, but it speeds up quickly and at least you're not waiting a few days just to complete your tool collection. NH also has much better shop inventory early in the game. I don't mind that terraforming is locked at the start. It wouldn't be that satisfying to completely remake my island on day one or two. There will be plenty of time for that.
> 
> Also, for the bed topic, I was able to land an imperial bed from a balloon pretty early on which was nice.



Yeah, there are some bad things like the villagers being in tutorial mode for a whole week, and not having an hourly music for a whole week as well. However, I immediately felt like there was so much more to do early on in NH than there was NL. Having the fishing rod, bug net, and other tools available on day one is great. Also since I started before 5am on release day, I was able to get Blathers in his tent on day one, and get him set to upgrade right there on the first day.

One of them problems I still have with the game, though, is how darn long it takes some shops/buildings to open versus others. Like Nook's Cranny, you placed the tent and it opened the next day. The museum and Able Sisters have the tent placed one day, construction the next, and then they finally open after that. I remember after waiting so long for Able Sisters (she didn't even appear in my town until much later than everyone else's) and finally getting to place the tent, I was so happy to have the shop the next day. But when I opened up the game the next day... Nope. It's in construction. *sigh*


----------



## Charizard694

Not being able to bulk buy from the dressing room if you want to catalogue all the variations is a pain also no option for continual crafting.


----------



## JKDOS

Bon Bonne said:


> Mabel's is pretty bad too.



I really like Mabel and her voice in this game. She is a lot more cuter than previous titles. Is it possible you're more frustrated with the fact she stops you with dialogue every time you want to use the changing room?


----------



## Bon Bonne

JKDOS said:


> I really like Mabel and her voice in this game. She is a lot more cuter than previous titles. Is it possible you're more frustrated with the fact she stops you with dialogue every time you want to use the changing room?


I like Mabel a lot as a character! but the voice irritates me. I actually don't really mind the dressing room dialogue in and of itself.


----------



## Brookie

Fey said:


> I actually don't mind the lack of furniture series, since I always thought that pushed people into creating bland, repetitive rooms.



But what I'm confused about is that this new furniture is also putting people in a corner. There are only like 4 sets with 4 variations! Everyone's rooms are kinda looking the same. Far less furniture than new leaf, and there's no reason why they couldn't include both AND more....


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

Red Cat said:


> Every AC game has been like that to an extent. You had to spend a lot of time in NL waiting for shops to appear and upgrade, and let's not even get started on PWPs. I agree that that NH starts off pretty slow, but it speeds up quickly and at least you're not waiting a few days just to complete your tool collection. NH also has much better shop inventory early in the game. I don't mind that terraforming is locked at the start. It wouldn't be that satisfying to completely remake my island on day one or two. There will be plenty of time for that.
> 
> Also, for the bed topic, I was able to land an imperial bed from a balloon pretty early on which was nice.


You did have to unlock things in NL, but NL didn't *force* you to: invite 3 villagers, build/place the store/museum/camp early on, invite your first camper, unlock hourly music with a building upgrade (leaving you to listen to ONE song for a week or longer, I liked the song but not _that _much), fill your town to 7-8 villagers, build a bridge and then spam your town with decor until you got a 3-star rating just to unlock the ability to use Mayoral features (or in NH's case, terraforming). If terraforming unlocked early on and let me build the island the way I want so I could place things in places I actually liked, I wouldn't mind the little storyline at all; I'd love it even. _That_ would have made me greatly invested in my island's design. I think it's ridiculous for someone to say "playing your way wouldn't be fun" when the solution to that would simply not forcing you to play that way (y'know, like how the game forced me to play your way?). It's totally fine if you wouldn't want to terraform early on but that's no reason to lock us out of it when it could just be optional (letting us both play the way we like).

It's the fact that it *forces* you to do these things before I can build your island the way I want. Now I have to move everything around as I terraform which is expensive and time-consuming. I don't aim to have a perfect town full of dreamies within a month of playing (though saying you're not allowed to play that way is just being a gatekeeper), all I want is to terraform my island slowly as I build things up over the course of this year as I did in NL (which I played for 5 years). NL gave me tons of freedom so why is NH railroading me? I did not enjoy this "tutorial" part of the game at all.


----------



## angiepie

I hate that when you move a building I can’t see what it would look like just a few spaces over because the building is still in the spot when I go to move it. I just want to add it three spaces back but I can’t because there’s a whole ass building in the way and I can’t stand in the middle of the space


----------



## TrippyKitten

Arzurikun said:


> it feels like they cut half or most of the furniture in the game.. it kinda made me sad that most of my favorite arent in the game yet.. theres more small stuff than the main furniture items :/


I was actually looking into this last night and yea they're missing a LOT of the previous furniture sets and the ones that are there, all had name changes and a lot of the furniture was altered and some pieces are missing now. Like it seems Cabana is now Rattan, but it's missing the little bookshelf and the screen! The screen would have looked great in this game! And the low table no longer has the glass middle. Classic Series is the Antique Set, which mostly looks the same, but the loveseat is gone completely. The Lovely Series seems to be replaced by the Cute Set...but that's a little bit of a stretch considering how different the items look, it just has the heart theme about it, but the pinks were dulled a lot. I think it's a pretty set, but it's vastly different from the Lovely Series. And I mean, none of the original Series of furniture is really in the game by name, just a bunch of stuff that seems it was more inspired by the originals. It's really bizarre they took that turn in the game. Out of the 37 furniture series we had in NL only 12ish sets really seem to even somewhat be in the game and that's a huge stretch because I was counting the Wooden Set you craft as a replacement for the Green and Blue Series and that's only because you can paint them blue or green.

Sorry that was a bit long, but I've been trying to see what's going on and I'm really sad so much OG furniture was just canned completely and what does seem to be in the game seems to be more from inspiration than those sets actually being back. I'm just really hoping stuff comes back in the form of updates.


----------



## Fey

Brookie said:


> But what I'm confused about is that this new furniture is also putting people in a corner. There are only like 4 sets with 4 variations! Everyone's rooms are kinda looking the same. Far less furniture than new leaf, and there's no reason why they couldn't include both AND more....



Yeah I do agree with you there. Maybe it’s just seemed more open because I haven’t seen as many interiors yet.

The sets felt very restrictive to me—especially because the HHA rewarded you for using them in the same room. That said, I do wish they were included again, since I did like a lot of the furniture individually.


----------



## SomberlySober

What is with all the missing furniture in these games. It's ridiculous. I would guess there are at least 200-300 missing furniture pieces and it makes it so much harder to fill out your house.


----------



## RomanRichter

SomberlySober said:


> What is with all the missing furniture in these games. It's ridiculous. I would guess there are at least 200-300 missing furniture pieces and it makes it so much harder to fill out your house.



But we got furniture colors hardwired to save files, aren't that good compromise? /s


----------



## Corrie

mocha. said:


> Another thing I’ve realised is when shopping for wallpaper and flooring there’s no option to display it and it’s really hard to see the detail of it up close? I wonder why they took the display option away.



I absolutely hate this. It's hard to tell from it being so small and so zoomed out. Like, I've purchased wallpaper cause I thought it looked good from the preview, only to get home and find it looks stupid.


----------



## nearthy

I had posted on this thread early on, but seeing the latest conversation.

I'm taking a whole point out of the game by just realizing that their OG furniture series is gone. Seriously.

9/10 for me. Just for the furniture. 

Also, has anybody found that, our human villager has a very strange anatomy?!
I find the legs to be seriously ugly. They look WAY too real only to end in weird appendages. The feet and ball hands genuinely  disturb me. 

Also: the villagers, they're bland. af. 
I had seen a lot of memes in the past and I started remembering that in wild world, the snooty villagers _were _snooty. They were mean until you befriended them.  

I have a villager (Lucha) which I thought was a smug. But now I'm confused if he is a jock.
Uchi fuses with normal so hard. Even with Snooty. Seriously.

This will be major when the dialogues get old like they did in NL.


----------



## AutomationAir

Had to rant somewhere - I opened my island to visitors to shop and get some DIY recipes. While I was talking to an IRL friend that dropped by, someone picked almost all of my windflowers. I wish I could remember who, but they just left me feeling frustrated and betrayed. Makes me not want to host again.

Other than that I’m loving things.


----------



## Raz

AutomationAir said:


> Had to rant somewhere - I opened my island to visitors to shop and get some DIY recipes. While I was talking to an IRL friend that dropped by, someone picked almost all of my windflowers. I wish I could remember who, but they just left me feeling frustrated and betrayed. Makes me not want to host again.
> 
> Other than that I’m loving things.


Wait, isn't only people on your best friends list (in game) allowed to take your flowers/furniture/other stuff? I thought that random people visit via Dodo Code could only shop, talk to villagers, fish/catch bugs, plant flowers/trees and shake trees.


----------



## AutomationAir

Raz said:


> Wait, isn't only people on your best friends list (in game) allowed to take your flowers/furniture/other stuff? I thought that random people visit via Dodo Code could only shop, talk to villagers, fish/catch bugs, plant flowers/trees and shake trees.


They can’t dig them up and take the whole plant, but they can pick the flowers off the top apparently. I might have given them some I picked from storage if they’d asked, so it was shocking to find so many gone.


----------



## nearthy

lol. I'm adding the Dream Suite to MISSING due to this.


----------



## FelixFraldarius

Why is Kicks just a random appearance? That is ticking me off. I loved getting new shoes in New Leaf every day, but if I want the ballet slippers I gotta wait until he shows up and hope he has the colour I need? Oh wait, I'm southern hemisphere so I have to also wait until spring in 6 months, it's annoying.​


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I love this game a ton and it's been taking up all my time lately. But I still have a few complaints that I really hope nintendo listens to the fans on and fixes in later updates. I will give them the benefit of the doubt that the game hasn't even been out a month yet (gosh that's weird to think about).

The crafting is annoying. It's a cool feature, but annoying. Mainly how quickly my tools will break. It's so frequent that I don't see the point in customizing them cause it feels like a waste. I'm not even sure if the gold tools (which I don't have any yet) are worth customizing cause if the other tools break really quickly then what about those? Also the fact that we can't craft more then one thing at once. Let me craft in sets!

The fact that I can't buy in bulk at the able's sisters. I get you can buy a whole outfit in one go which is great, but I want all the colors of this pair of shoes, LET ME BUY THEM ALL AT ONCE!!!

The watering can annoys me oddly? I have such an annoying time watering my flowers because I'm not used to how this watering can does it. That's just me mostly lol

The islands are annoying mainly for how frequently I get duplicate ones (same fruits, flowers, layout, etc.). That's just my luck though and I have gotten lucky a couple times, but not nearly as often as I was expecting.


----------



## FelixFraldarius

SmoochsPLH said:


> The crafting is annoying. It's a cool feature, but annoying. Mainly how quickly my tools will break. It's so frequent that I don't see the point in customizing them cause it feels like a waste. I'm not even sure if the gold tools (which I don't have any yet) are worth customizing cause if the other tools break really quickly then what about those? Also the fact that we can't craft more then one thing at once. Let me craft in sets!



Sadly, you cannot customise golden tools, and they too... break.​


----------



## SmoochsPLH

FelixFraldarius said:


> Sadly, you cannot customise golden tools, and they too... break.​



UUUUUUUUGH 
thank you but
UUUUUUUUGH

so that means im gonna have to customize my current tools which feels like a big old waste to me with how quickly they break...im not surprised gold tools break but how quickly though?


----------



## FelixFraldarius

SmoochsPLH said:


> UUUUUUUUGH
> thank you but
> UUUUUUUUGH
> 
> so that means im gonna have to customize my current tools which feels like a big old waste to me with how quickly they break...im not surprised gold tools break but how quickly though?


They last a good little while, My golden shovel broke today after a week of use... but the fact that you have to craft basic tools to make them, and a gold ore is the rarest crafting material in the game it's a pain. I just stick with the star nets and flower shovel and buy like 5 of each just so I have them.​


----------



## SmoochsPLH

FelixFraldarius said:


> They last a good little while, My golden shovel broke today after a week of use... but the fact that you have to craft basic tools to make them, and a gold ore is the rarest crafting material in the game it's a pain. I just stick with the star nets and flower shovel and buy like 5 of each just so I have them.​


Not meaning to spam this thread sorry.

Oh that's a good point about making multiples. I'll have to do that. I really hope nintendo fixes the issues this game has in future updates. They're small things, but can be a big pain.


----------



## RomanRichter

nearthy said:


> Also: the villagers, they're bland. af.
> I had seen a lot of memes in the past and I started remembering that in wild world, the snooty villagers _were _snooty. They were mean until you befriended them.
> 
> I have a villager (Lucha) which I thought was a smug. But now I'm confused if he is a jock.
> Uchi fuses with normal so hard. Even with Snooty. Seriously.
> 
> This will be major when the dialogues get old like they did in NL.



Don't want to sound like a broken record, but there is only couple dozen people who noticed that.

Buuut, most of "current" players and new fans don't give a damn about them, they wanna play digital diorama and glorified habbo hotel. They wanna post cute photos of their Islands with cute animals as background.

And because there are many of them, we can easily get next game without animals at all!


----------



## Breath Mint

I hate that you can't preview wallpaper and flooring in the store before you buy it anymore. Now I can't get a good look at it to decide if I want to buy it or not, I just have to buy it and hope I don't regret it.


----------



## RomanRichter

Also I'm still burning because you get downvoted and ostracized if you mention ANY bad thing about game, no mater of what this is


----------



## owltome

just my own personal pain. trying to get the cafe wall from saharah has been an awful experience. keep on getting the dig site wall, rice paddy wall and the construction site wall. like cmon can i get the wall that ive been looking for? please?

other than that, i absolutely despise how you're locked to one color of a set. i've been cursed with so many pink items and the natural antique set that i have to trade for every item that id like in my home...just let us change it with the customization kits dang it  )-:<


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I just don't really like this game.

 - It feels empty
 - The FOMO-esque PC-style events are really, really grating.
 - Bunny Day is god-awful even with the reduced spawning rate.
 - Villager dialogue sucks.
 - No multiple crafting.
 - Quick-breaking tools.

It's been three weeks of this game and it just feels like Minecraft meets Pocket Camp, and that's not a good look. Can see myself deleting it from my console to make space for the Pokemon SwSh. DLC in a few months. I really don't understand why people are so bowled over by it; it looks much prettier but that's like... it?


----------



## RomanRichter

brambles said:


> I just don't really like this game.
> 
> - It feels empty
> - The FOMO-esque PC-style events are really, really grating.
> - Bunny Day is god-awful even with the reduced spawning rate.
> - Villager dialogue sucks.
> - No multiple crafting.
> - Quick-breaking tools.
> 
> It's been three weeks of this game and it just feels like Minecraft meets Pocket Camp, and that's not a good look. Can see myself deleting it from my console to make space for the Pokemon SwSh. DLC in a few months. I really don't understand why people are so bowled over by it; it looks much prettier but that's like... it?




Yeap, it just cute diortama with cute little lobotomites


----------



## Sanaki

Saharah gives me the worst rugs I’ve ever seen in my life. Such a waste.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

RomanRichter said:


> Yeap, it just cute diortama with cute little lobotomites



I know this is a rant thread but you need to calm down dude, it's not that deep. It's always basically been dollhouse simulator, it's just got an irritating tutorial, less features and less interaction this time round.


----------



## RomanRichter

brambles said:


> I know this is a rant thread but you need to calm down dude, it's not that deep. It's always basically been dollhouse simulator, it's just got an irritating tutorial, less features and less interaction this time round.



I understand that, but at least this can me more to this (well, ok, at this current moment, empty game) if they added some more character or more interactions to animals


----------



## Hsn97

I’m feeling really sad at the moment. I’ve tried and tried to give this game the chance it deserves but the more I play it the more I release that it’s no New Leaf. I paid £60 for a game that at most is worth £30. It’s more like Happy Homes than a proper AC title.

It’s a decorating sim. That’s it. Any content that would have made it a vibrant and interesting world with interesting characters just isn’t there. It’s a beautiful game but there’s nothing under the surface.

The crafting system, whilst I don’t hate, is constantly in your face. It’s the main goal of the game and after a while it just gets annoying.

And my god, there is nothing to do! I would spend literally hours on New Leaf (and that game didn’t have particularly interesting characters) but you could play mini game’s with your villagers, visits each other’s houses, go to the shops, visit the dream suite, go to tortimors island and play the mini games there along with the basic bug and fish catching.
But in New Horizons you just bugs and fish and collecting resources. I’ve not had a single villager visit my house or ask me to visit theirs. I’ve not had a single villager ask me to play a mini game with them or deliver a gift to some or bury a time capsule. And of course tortimors island isn’t a thing.

The lack of content in this game is really starting to get to me. I want to like it. But every time I boot it up I realise that I could be having a better time in New Leaf. And I’m so bummed cause I was so excited for this game.

I’m sorry for the rant. I just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## MidnightAura

Hsn97 said:


> I’m feeling really sad at the moment. I’ve tried and tried to give this game the chance it deserves but the more I play it the more I release that it’s no New Leaf. I paid £60 for a game that at most is worth £30. It’s more like Happy Homes than a proper AC title.
> 
> It’s a decorating sim. That’s it. Any content that would have made it a vibrant and interesting world with interesting characters just isn’t there. It’s a beautiful game but there’s nothing under the surface.
> 
> The crafting system, whilst I don’t hate, is constantly in your face. It’s the main goal of the game and after a while it just gets annoying.
> 
> And my god, there is nothing to do! I would spend literally hours on New Leaf (and that game didn’t have particularly interesting characters) but you could play mini game’s with your villagers, visits each other’s houses, go to the shops, visit the dream suite, go to tortimors island and play the mini games there along with the basic bug and fish catching.
> But in New Horizons you just bugs and fish and collecting resources. I’ve not had a single villager visit my house or ask me to visit theirs. I’ve not had a single villager ask me to play a mini game with them or deliver a gift to some or bury a time capsule. And of course tortimors island isn’t a thing.
> 
> The lack of content in this game is really starting to get to me. I want to like it. But every time I boot it up I realise that I could be having a better time in New Leaf. And I’m so bummed cause I was so excited for this game.
> 
> I’m sorry for the rant. I just needed to get it off my chest.



I understand completely!
Even though I’ve had one treasure hunt game and one favor. Both of which I had to force by spamming chat with the villager. I hit Fauna by accident with a shovel and instead of stomping off as I would expect when the game made me apologize she walked off singing. Maybe it’s because I play all the older animal crossing games that is colouring my view? The villagers just feel so blah In this game.

And I agree about the decorating. It truely feels that decorating and maintaining a perfect island is the focus, with everything else secondary.


----------



## starlightsong

TrippyKitten said:


> I was actually looking into this last night and yea they're missing a LOT of the previous furniture sets and the ones that are there, all had name changes and a lot of the furniture was altered and some pieces are missing now. Like it seems Cabana is now Rattan, but it's missing the little bookshelf and the screen! The screen would have looked great in this game! And the low table no longer has the glass middle. Classic Series is the Antique Set, which mostly looks the same, but the loveseat is gone completely. The Lovely Series seems to be replaced by the Cute Set...but that's a little bit of a stretch considering how different the items look, it just has the heart theme about it, but the pinks were dulled a lot. I think it's a pretty set, but it's vastly different from the Lovely Series. And I mean, none of the original Series of furniture is really in the game by name, just a bunch of stuff that seems it was more inspired by the originals. It's really bizarre they took that turn in the game. Out of the 37 furniture series we had in NL only 12ish sets really seem to even somewhat be in the game and that's a huge stretch because I was counting the Wooden Set you craft as a replacement for the Green and Blue Series and that's only because you can paint them blue or green.
> 
> Sorry that was a bit long, but I've been trying to see what's going on and I'm really sad so much OG furniture was just canned completely and what does seem to be in the game seems to be more from inspiration than those sets actually being back. I'm just really hoping stuff comes back in the form of updates.


The wooden block set can also be customized to one color that looks like the classic kiddie set and another that looks like the pastel kiddie set, but yeah it's just... not the same. I want my cabana bookshelf back and my mermaid stuff lol, god I would LOVE to be able to pair the shell/mermaid/rattan stuff together and also have a cute little rattan bookshelf in the style of the old cabana one, it would be so cute. My island is literally just like... island-themed, I wanna make it very tropical resort-y but _so _much has been removed I can't even make a volleyball field, I have to put a volleyball next to a soccer net and pretend it's for volleyball instead even though that doesn't make sense. I can't even have _banana trees_! On an island! Ugh. I hope they do a big summer update.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Fey said:


> Yeah I do agree with you there. Maybe it’s just seemed more open because I haven’t seen as many interiors yet.
> 
> The sets felt very restrictive to me—especially because the HHA rewarded you for using them in the same room. That said, I do wish they were included again, since I did like a lot of the furniture individually.


I get your point to an extent but tbh if the HHA thing is your problem then NH didn't fix it lol, they still keep sending me letters saying I'll get more points if I use a lot of furniture from the same series... except now there are _significantly less _to choose from if I decided to do that. Idk I just wish I could combine the mermaid and shell sets because it'd be perfect for what I wanted to do with my island but the mermaid set among a lot of other things being taken out puts a huge wrench in my plans, even if it was boring to sometimes see people just have the entire mermaid set in one room--which, to be fair, a lot of people are doing with the cute set now anyway.


----------



## TrippyKitten

Hsn97 said:


> I’m feeling really sad at the moment. I’ve tried and tried to give this game the chance it deserves but the more I play it the more I release that it’s no New Leaf. I paid £60 for a game that at most is worth £30. It’s more like Happy Homes than a proper AC title.
> 
> It’s a decorating sim. That’s it. Any content that would have made it a vibrant and interesting world with interesting characters just isn’t there. It’s a beautiful game but there’s nothing under the surface.


The bad thing is, is that it's not even a good decorating sim...they took out SO much furniture series and sets compared to New Leaf and HHD that every island I see on Reddit just looks the same. 

And yea, the lack of character is upsetting...it's just gone downhill more and more since PG. I miss Snooty and Cranky being actually Snooty and Cranky. I think every personality should have maybe a few sub-personalities or something to them? I mean with 400 villagers and only 8 personalities dialogue is bound to get bland, but they managed to make the animals so unique and interesting in PG with fewer personalities, so I don't know why they watered the personalities down so much. But you're right, I think even just adding hide and seek, visiting the player house, asking you to visit them, more requests to help them, etc. would help make things more interesting.


----------



## DJStarstryker

owltome said:


> other than that, i absolutely despise how you're locked to one color of a set. i've been cursed with so many pink items and the natural antique set that i have to trade for every item that id like in my home...just let us change it with the customization kits dang it  )-:<



You're not though. I've gotten multiple colors of furniture from Nook's Cranny (and the Nook Stop machine). For example, I got both the pink and blue record boxes from Nook's Cranny.


----------



## alitwick

owltome said:


> other than that, i absolutely despise how you're locked to one color of a set. i've been cursed with so many pink items and the natural antique set that i have to trade for every item that id like in my home...just let us change it with the customization kits dang it  )-:<


Same here. I find myself getting a lot of pink items at Nook’s when I want other colors. It’s odd that you can customize the colors of some things, but not others!

This is more of a theory of mine than anything else, but I think the reason items sold at Nook’s Cranny aren’t customizable is due to populating the items catalogue to make up for the significant cuts in furniture sets. Changing the color of an already created asset is easy to do compared to creating a whole new model for furniture in the previous games.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m disappointed by the new shop upgrade. I miss the old Nook shop upgrades from previous games.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Ahri said:


> Saharah gives me the worst rugs I’ve ever seen in my life. Such a waste.


Agreed, I used to be excited to get her in my town but after buying from her a few times I just ignore her now. It's not worth the bells even when you're getting Sahara tickets for free


----------



## nearthy

This is turning out like the Sims series (my other all time favorite game). The Sims 2 was the peak for the game. Sims 3 blew up the boundaries but had blander social interactions. Sims 4 is the prettiest but shallowest of the games and it's more of a sequal to the Sims 2.

I'm not gonna say WW or CF are the peak of AC. But NH feel more similar to the old games, except for being watered down, and WAY more prettier. (the Sims and AC aren't completely parallel, but those who were introduced years ago to the AC games can maybe see the point I'm making).

And if the communities are alike. A handful of us will be able to see past the shallow features like just decorating, and will be very frustrating. 
THEN, there will be the rest of the community, that will just eat up everything in the game and Nintendo will probably just cater to them. 

I've been playing both games for over 12 years. It sucks.


----------



## 0orchid

This isn't about the game itself but 2 things, one is about the forums and 1 is about my console. (Hopefully I'm not posting in the wrong place but this seems to be a vent thread?)

Every day I see so many threads with a topic of what people dislike about the game but I only see a handful of ones asking people for positive opinions only. It seems like people think they're in the minority disliking the game but judging my the topics on here that doesn't seem to be true. I feel like there should be a master thread people use for complaints about the game, like this one, so there aren't constantly new redundant threads about what people dislike. Disliking things about the game is a valid opinion but it's kind of annoying sometimes to see new thread titles asking "what do people hate about x?" 24/7. It's not super constructive and becomes an echo chamber at a certain point. I don't read those threads though and usually it's just whatever because I acknowledge people can express what they want to and I can just avoid reading it.

Anyways, I suddenly started experiencing bad joy-con drift that was tolerable at first but now makes my game almost unplayable at times. I'll start walking endlessly in one direction (left) nearly every time I'm standing still, and if I have my inventory open and I'm not actively moving the joystick it will do a rapid scroll to the left. I ordered new joy-cons but I'm kind of disappointed that I've only been playing for 2 weeks and it's glitching (I had my switch before ACNH but I only got it for ACNH so I didn't use it).


----------



## Hsn97

0orchid said:


> This isn't about the game itself but 2 things, one is about the forums and 1 is about my console. (Hopefully I'm not posting in the wrong place but this seems to be a vent thread?)
> 
> Every day I see so many threads with a topic of what people dislike about the game but I only see a handful of ones asking people for positive opinions only. It seems like people think they're in the minority disliking the game but judging my the topics on here that doesn't seem to be true. I feel like there should be a master thread people use for complaints about the game, like this one, so there aren't constantly new redundant threads about what people dislike. Disliking things about the game is a valid opinion but it's kind of annoying sometimes to see new thread titles asking "what do people hate about x?" 24/7. It's not super constructive and becomes an echo chamber at a certain point. I don't read those threads though and usually it's just whatever because I acknowledge people can express what they want to and I can just avoid reading it.
> 
> Anyways, I suddenly started experiencing bad joy-con drift that was tolerable at first but now makes my game almost unplayable at times. I'll start walking endlessly in one direction (left) nearly every time I'm standing still, and if I have my inventory open and I'm not actively moving the joystick it will do a rapid scroll to the left. I ordered new joy-cons but I'm kind of disappointed that I've only been playing for 2 weeks and it's glitching (I had my switch before ACNH but I only got it for ACNH so I didn't use it).


I’m sorry to hear that you’re having problems with your joycons! If you’ve only brought them recently, couldn’t you contact nintendo and get them to fix them? It’s a well known problem with the system and I heard somewhere that they were repairing joycons for free because of it.


----------



## 0orchid

Hsn97 said:


> I’m sorry to hear that you’re having problems with your joycons! If you’ve only brought them recently, couldn’t you contact nintendo and get them to fix them? It’s a well known problem with the system and I heard somewhere that they were repairing joycons for free because of it.


Thanks! I got it last summer but I just hadn't used it up until the ACNH release. I had read somewhere they can do free joycon repairs but I wasn't sure about the status of that with the current covid 19 pandemic so I bought a new set. I'll probably send in my current pair once things have calmed down.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hate how the party popper, pan flute, and ocarina cannot be put on top of tables. Will Nintendo fix this in the next update?


----------



## RomanRichter

0orchid said:


> This isn't about the game itself but 2 things, one is about the forums and 1 is about my console. (Hopefully I'm not posting in the wrong place but this seems to be a vent thread?)
> 
> Every day I see so many threads with a topic of what people dislike about the game but I only see a handful of ones asking people for positive opinions only. It seems like people think they're in the minority disliking the game but judging my the topics on here that doesn't seem to be true. I feel like there should be a master thread people use for complaints about the game, like this one, so there aren't constantly new redundant threads about what people dislike. Disliking things about the game is a valid opinion but it's kind of annoying sometimes to see new thread titles asking "what do people hate about x?" 24/7. It's not super constructive and becomes an echo chamber at a certain point. I don't read those threads though and usually it's just whatever because I acknowledge people can express what they want to and I can just avoid reading it.
> 
> Anyways, I suddenly started experiencing bad joy-con drift that was tolerable at first but now makes my game almost unplayable at times. I'll start walking endlessly in one direction (left) nearly every time I'm standing still, and if I have my inventory open and I'm not actively moving the joystick it will do a rapid scroll to the left. I ordered new joy-cons but I'm kind of disappointed that I've only been playing for 2 weeks and it's glitching (I had my switch before ACNH but I only got it for ACNH so I didn't use it).



Can't agree with first statement, look at popular places like reddit and twitter, there is soo much positivity about game
But should you post something negative, you will be downvoted/watered down etc. etc. (also devs usually look at social media, and in very rare occasions on forums) 

About joy-cons, you can try spray some wd-40 to temporary fix drifting

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> I hate how the party popper, pan flute, and ocarina cannot be put on top of tables. Will Nintendo fix this in the next update?



I wish they fix this, it looks like a bug, annoying and strange


----------



## 0orchid

The castmaster nook mile achievement is brutal for me  I've gotten within 25 fish left several times and it seems as soon as I check my stats I get psyched out and miss shortly after. I think I'm finally close again but I can't check out of fear this will happen again 

update: I finally got it   now I can fish in peace and it won't matter if I miss one!


----------



## MidnightAura

nearthy said:


> This is turning out like the Sims series (my other all time favorite game). The Sims 2 was the peak for the game. Sims 3 blew up the boundaries but had blander social interactions. Sims 4 is the prettiest but shallowest of the games and it's more of a sequal to the Sims 2.
> 
> I'm not gonna say WW or CF are the peak of AC. But NH feel more similar to the old games, except for being watered down, and WAY more prettier. (the Sims and AC aren't completely parallel, but those who were introduced years ago to the AC games can maybe see the point I'm making).
> 
> And if the communities are alike. A handful of us will be able to see past the shallow features like just decorating, and will be very frustrating.
> THEN, there will be the rest of the community, that will just eat up everything in the game and Nintendo will probably just cater to them.
> 
> I've been playing both games for over 12 years. It sucks.



I agree with that! Both about the sims and animal crossing. Played both games since their early days. It makes me sad to see their directions.


----------



## HappyTails

I finally unlocked terraforming but now I'm going to rant because I still have to wait because of the forced events, I have to wait until Monday for KK Slider to do his concert. So I guess my island will stay trashed for the next few days.

Really annoying how this happened right before two events back to back. It's like this game is doing everything it can to keep me from getting terraforming.


----------



## Eirrinn

0orchid said:


> This isn't about the game itself but 2 things, one is about the forums and 1 is about my console. (Hopefully I'm not posting in the wrong place but this seems to be a vent thread?)
> 
> Every day I see so many threads with a topic of what people dislike about the game but I only see a handful of ones asking people for positive opinions only. It seems like people think they're in the minority disliking the game but judging my the topics on here that doesn't seem to be true. I feel like there should be a master thread people use for complaints about the game, like this one, so there aren't constantly new redundant threads about what people dislike. Disliking things about the game is a valid opinion but it's kind of annoying sometimes to see new thread titles asking "what do people hate about x?" 24/7. It's not super constructive and becomes an echo chamber at a certain point. I don't read those threads though and usually it's just whatever because I acknowledge people can express what they want to and I can just avoid reading it.
> 
> Anyways, I suddenly started experiencing bad joy-con drift that was tolerable at first but now makes my game almost unplayable at times. I'll start walking endlessly in one direction (left) nearly every time I'm standing still, and if I have my inventory open and I'm not actively moving the joystick it will do a rapid scroll to the left. I ordered new joy-cons but I'm kind of disappointed that I've only been playing for 2 weeks and it's glitching (I had my switch before ACNH but I only got it for ACNH so I didn't use it).


A way i fixed my joycon drift was taking some hand sanitizer squirting it onto a q tip and cleaning under the thumb stick, moving the thumbstick around for about 30 seconds then leaving ti try to, havent had drift issues yet after


----------



## RomanRichter

Good stuff, My Dudes now only speak about fishing tournament! And nothing else!
They repeat same phrases again and again!


----------



## Hay

Has anyone else had the issue about how stubborn the fish are? Ill throw my rod in and as soon as i do they turn!!!!


----------



## Red Cat

0orchid said:


> The castmaster nook mile achievement is brutal for me  I've gotten within 25 fish left several times and it seems as soon as I check my stats I get psyched out and miss shortly after. I think I'm finally close again but I can't check out of fear this will happen again
> 
> update: I finally got it   now I can fish in peace and it won't matter if I miss one!


Yes, catching fish is not that hard, but doing it 100 times in a row without missing is nerve-wrecking. I got to 79 and then whiffed. I think you can cheat and close your game before saving if you miss, but I'm not sure about that.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Eirrinn said:


> A way i fixed my joycon drift was taking some hand sanitizer squirting it onto a q tip and cleaning under the thumb stick, moving the thumbstick around for about 30 seconds then leaving ti try to, havent had drift issues yet after


How are we supposed to find hand sanitizer for fixing a joycon during these times?


----------



## petaI

the fact that certain items come separately in different colors that you can't customize is just annoying .. especially with the nook miles items, how everyone has different colors of them and if you need a certain color, you'll have to trade with someone. that's ANNOYING and inconvenient. i can customize my fountain but i can't customize my streetlamp????


----------



## IslandGuy

some dialogue and animations takes so much time to get through. Don't get me started when an npc pulls out their phone to give you a DIY. _heavy breathing_


----------



## OctoLiam

Lavulin98 said:


> I am stuck in the lower part of the island due to both rivers going south. lol talk about jail


This is done on purpose if you don't know, makes you feel more adventurous like you can't get over once you do certain things. It's just for game play to get you started.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I've yet to see the White Picket Fence being sold on the Nook Stop. I saw it on some official Nintendo screenshots. I don't know why we can't customize the simple wooden fence and color it white since looks like the former, just not white.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

0orchid said:


> This isn't about the game itself but 2 things, one is about the forums and 1 is about my console. (Hopefully I'm not posting in the wrong place but this seems to be a vent thread?)
> 
> Every day I see so many threads with a topic of what people dislike about the game but I only see a handful of ones asking people for positive opinions only. It seems like people think they're in the minority disliking the game but judging my the topics on here that doesn't seem to be true. I feel like there should be a master thread people use for complaints about the game, like this one, so there aren't constantly new redundant threads about what people dislike. Disliking things about the game is a valid opinion but it's kind of annoying sometimes to see new thread titles asking "what do people hate about x?" 24/7. It's not super constructive and becomes an echo chamber at a certain point. I don't read those threads though and usually it's just whatever because I acknowledge people can express what they want to and I can just avoid reading it.
> 
> Anyways, I suddenly started experiencing bad joy-con drift that was tolerable at first but now makes my game almost unplayable at times. I'll start walking endlessly in one direction (left) nearly every time I'm standing still, and if I have my inventory open and I'm not actively moving the joystick it will do a rapid scroll to the left. I ordered new joy-cons but I'm kind of disappointed that I've only been playing for 2 weeks and it's glitching (I had my switch before ACNH but I only got it for ACNH so I didn't use it).



Hey! I had an unbearable left joy con drift and fixed it quickly through this method: 




As the video states, it doesn’t fix _all_ joy con drifts, but it certainly fixed mine!


----------



## Cutiekuma

Why can't you turn down or off the music? Sometimes I want the sound effects but don't want to hear the same hourly songs the 80000000th time and in other games you can do it...


----------



## Iemon

Either I haven't found the option for that yet, but I hate how you can't change the sleeve length of t-shirts or dresses when you create a qr design? So yeah I can make a long sleeved dress with the coat but it has the permanent collar which I can't remove if I want to make an off the shoulder dress? Also if you scan an older qr code that's a long sleeve dress, the design shows up normally like the basic dress just with long sleeves. So if it's already in the game, why would they remove the feature to change sleeve lengths for each design????? 

Please someone tell me I'm just stupid and there actually is an option to change it.


----------



## PaperCat

this is a very measly complaint but as someone who sucks at getting bells cause i dont play very long each day, the 50k moving fee for a building sucks. i want to move my museum, able sisters and possibly my house >.<; 
I also get the worst islands from the nook miles tickets.
And me and my friends tried to go to an island together and we cant, which is so lame.


----------



## RomanRichter

So, everyone seems happy now that there is no ceremony at the end of tournament, and animals once again, was there for cute background. Well at least there's some new cute photos for twitter =/


----------



## angiepie

Hay said:


> Has anyone else had the issue about how stubborn the fish are? Ill throw my rod in and as soon as i do they turn!!!!


This has made me experience anger I didn’t even know I had


----------



## TrippyKitten

After looking at quite a few villager interiors, they look very much the same...like all penguins pretty much seem to have the same ice furniture, lots of characters have the same diner set, etc...I loved seeing villager interiors in NL, every house felt like it had so much personality because there was so much furniture to give them...the lack of furniture is really becoming more of a bummer the longer I play. And I kind of doubt that even if we get old sets back or even just more variety of furniture that they'll go back and update villager houses to better reflect their character. They're already bland enough from the personalities being watered down and slowly merging into one...now the houses don't even give them any character.


----------



## IslandGuy

blathers talks way too ****ing much. if you're trying to fix up your town and a stupid fossil on the ground thats an immediate loss of 5 min of your time if you dont ignore the fossil. identifying is even worse. _oh hey this fossil isnt in our collection yet. also spending a wholeparagraph saying thank you and another to say good bye is more important than asking the player if he wants to donate it. jolly ho_


----------



## Red Cat

IslandGuy said:


> blathers talks way too ****ing much.


This is never ever ever going to change.


----------



## Hedgehugs

IslandGuy said:


> blathers talks way too ****ing much. if you're trying to fix up your town and a stupid fossil on the ground thats an immediate loss of 5 min of your time if you dont ignore the fossil. identifying is even worse. _oh hey this fossil isnt in our collection yet. also spending a wholeparagraph saying thank you and another to say good bye is more important than asking the player if he wants to donate it. jolly ho_



tbh i lot of characters have really dumb dialogue choice patterns.
using dodo airlines/construction services is tedious because of it.

not counting ables only allowing you to buy whatever you can fit on your body or being only to craft one thing at a time.

sigh.


----------



## TrippyKitten

Man, I feel bad finding new things to keep coming in here with, I swear I don't hate this game. lol

But, when you put the custom designs on the paths it completely gets rid of the sounds the path makes...which is really sad, but I guess that will free up some room in my designs now.


----------



## Rave

I wish there was an indicator for what things are customizable, outside of craftables.


----------



## coderp

Spoiler: Campsite Frequency as a TTer



I have skipped forward one day at a time from April to mid-July, haven't seen a single soul at my campsite. I mean literally, not a single one. The campsite used to work, even at max villager capacity 10/10, and then suddenly stopped. I haven't had a campsite villager since before they added the Easter event...


----------



## Rivers

I know it's been said to death already, but man it sucks not being able to buy everything I want in one go at the Able Sister's shop. I don't know if I'm especially dumb or what, but I have a hard time remembering what colors I already nabbed and I'll buy multiple of one color or forget the other color and it's just so cumbersome and frustrating. I wish this game had been properly screened for all of these quality of life issues. 

Another thing that got me today is that if I made a mistake with house placement, I can't just slightly nudge it into the correct place. No no no, instead I must spend double the bells and double the days to move it twice, once to some random area and once to where I actually want it.


----------



## Hay

angiepie said:


> This has made me experience anger I didn’t even know I had


Dont get me started with the fishing tourney today.. LOL!


----------



## Rivers

Another thing I've been thinking about recently .. man it SUCKS that you can only have one island per Switch. I've been a good Aunt, letting my niece and nephew play animal crossing, and there's about 100 reasons why them not being able to have their own island sucks. On their side, they don't get a lot of the tutorial information, they needed a lot more help from me than they ordinarily would. Also, pretty much anything they catch my no-life butt has already donated, which is obviously disappointing to a kid. 

On my side? Well, for one, I wasn't going to be overly controlling about their play experience so they ended up naming themselves "pixel gold" and "cute bunny". Not capitalized or anything. As I'm sure a lot of people on this forum can relate to, this is .. annoying. Seeing my villagers ask me if I know what movies cute bunny likes is immersion breaking and never fails to get an eye roll outta me (sorry, kids!). The kids are pretty good at not destroying the town but boy cute bunny loves stealing my picnic set, I always find myself having to put things back in place once I'm back on.

I'm trying not to be too concerned about my town, but no one ever touched my WW town or NL town so the change is unwelcome. I dunno, I do like seeing their houses near mine, I think that's cute. But the fact that we didn't even have a choice seems absurd to me. If I had to buy another copy, fine .. but a whole new Switch?? Cmon nintendo, get into the 21st century please.


----------



## radioloves

I wish there were more villagers introduced in New Horizon.


----------



## Zane

-The lack of furniture variety in this game is actually insane. Tons of ‘realistic’ or themed items (bathroom, kitchen etc even digital scales like.. what lol) and seemingly little else. I got all of the items from the fishing tourney today and it was basically all fishing equipment.. made me miss the furniture set that looked like different aquatic animals. I guess this is why the rooms in your house are small now, there’s nothing to put in them. :b 

-I completely hate the lazy personality in this game I just gotta say it ohhh my God why do they never stop talking about the “bugs that live in the floor”. If it wasn’t for Hornsby I would not have a lazy on my island because their dialogue is just so bad. 

other than some minor technical gripes already mentioned in this thread (can’t buy multiple colours of same item in Able sisters etc) that’s pretty much it tho


----------



## KitsuneFox

EGGS!
EGGS!
E. Double G. S.
EGGS!


----------



## Kam

Hsn97 said:


> And my god, there is nothing to do! I would spend literally hours on New Leaf (and that game didn’t have particularly interesting characters) but you could play mini game’s with your villagers, visits each other’s houses, go to the shops, visit the dream suite, go to tortimors island and play the mini games there along with the basic bug and fish catching.
> But in New Horizons you just bugs and fish and collecting resources. I’ve not had a single villager visit my house or ask me to visit theirs. I’ve not had a single villager ask me to play a mini game with them or deliver a gift to some or bury a time capsule. And of course tortimors island isn’t a thing.
> 
> The lack of content in this game is really starting to get to me. I want to like it. But every time I boot it up I realise that I could be having a better time in New Leaf. And I’m so bummed cause I was so excited for this game.
> 
> I’m sorry for the rant. I just needed to get it off my chest.



I agree, I don’t hate this, but after a few weeks of playing I’m just bored. Mystery islands are stupid, same freakijg flowers and fruit as my island 90% of the time. What the hell is even the point of that? I’ve had one villager ask me to deliver something for them, that’s it. No villagers asking for projects to be built and I don’t like most of my villagers. Tools are a nightmare, and trying to visit people takes forever and isn’t worth it.
I think I’ll go start a new game in New Leaf.


----------



## starlightsong

Zane said:


> -The lack of furniture variety in this game is actually insane. Tons of ‘realistic’ or themed items (bathroom, kitchen etc even digital scales like.. what lol) and seemingly little else. I got all of the items from the fishing tourney today and it was basically all fishing equipment.. made me miss the furniture set that looked like different aquatic animals. I guess this is why the rooms in your house are small now, there’s nothing to put in them. :b
> 
> -I completely hate the lazy personality in this game I just gotta say it ohhh my God why do they never stop talking about the “bugs that live in the floor”. If it wasn’t for Hornsby I would not have a lazy on my island because their dialogue is just so bad.
> 
> other than some minor technical gripes already mentioned in this thread (can’t buy multiple colours of same item in Able sisters etc) that’s pretty much it tho



oh my god you _just _made me realize how much i miss the goofy fishing tourney prizes from before. i want my jellyfish lamp back. that on top of no more ceremony at the end makes me sad lol, i had fun with the actual tourney but still... and god i get what you mean about the lazies, i don't hate them because they were always my favorite personality and i love so many of their designs but ugh, all the bug talk grosses me out, i don't get why they added that. i guess the idea is that they're lazy so they don't clean their houses and get bugs but come onnnn can't you just talk about video games or sleeping instead??


----------



## RomanRichter

Kam said:


> I agree, I don’t hate this, but after a few weeks of playing I’m just bored. Mystery islands are stupid, same freakijg flowers and fruit as my island 90% of the time. What the hell is even the point of that? I’ve had one villager ask me to deliver something for them, that’s it. No villagers asking for projects to be built and I don’t like most of my villagers. Tools are a nightmare, and trying to visit people takes forever and isn’t worth it.
> I think I’ll go start a new game in New Leaf.


Just play DNM e+ with eng patch


----------



## Saga

Zane said:


> -I completely hate the lazy personality in this game I just gotta say it ohhh my God why do they never stop talking about the “bugs that live in the floor”. If it wasn’t for Hornsby I would not have a lazy on my island because their dialogue is just so bad.



I was surprised how kind weird they made the lazy villagers this time around. They used to be just, well, lazy! They were very good-natured and loved eating food, but now they act disconnected from reality or super rAnDoM and it just doesn't make me feel good. They used to be my favorite personality!

Of course, maybe it's because they remind me a bit of my mom when she's having a psychotic episode and hallucinating. IDK. I know a lot of people find the bug dialogue funny, but it just makes me uncomfortable.

I let Spork move off my island, and he was replaced with a peppy. I thought I would miss having a lazy villager, but I actually don't at all. Unless I randomly find Zucker on an island, I think I probably just won't bother trying to get another lazy villager.


----------



## starlightsong

Saga said:


> I was surprised how kind weird they made the lazy villagers this time around. They used to be just, well, lazy! They were very good-natured and loved eating food, but now they act disconnected from reality or super rAnDoM and it just doesn't make me feel good. They used to be my favorite personality!
> 
> Of course, maybe it's because they remind me a bit of my mom when she's having a psychotic episode and hallucinating. IDK. I know a lot of people find the bug dialogue funny, but it just makes me uncomfortable.
> 
> I let Spork move off my island, and he was replaced with a peppy. I thought I would miss having a lazy villager, but I actually don't at all. Unless I randomly find Zucker on an island, I think I probably just won't bother trying to get another lazy villager.


you know what's funny to me about this whole bug thing, actually? the lazies in new leaf specifically say when you're inside their house that it might be messy but it's "a cockroach-free zone". now all of a sudden they're obsessed with bugs and talking to the bugs that live in their floors.


----------



## Saga

starlightsong said:


> you know what's funny to me about this whole bug thing, actually? the lazies in new leaf specifically say when you're inside their house that it might be messy but it's "a ****roach-free zone". now all of a sudden they're obsessed with bugs and talking to the bugs that live in their floors.



Oh yeah, I remember that dialogue now! That's really funny that the devs literally flipped that part of their personality.

So not only did the lazies get a lot less clean, but now they also talk to and make friends with the bugs... *shudders*

I feel like they cranked a lot of the personalities' defining traits up to 11, so now the villagers are more like caricatures. The snooties and crankies are (ironically) still pretty mild, but now the lazies are living in filth, the jocks won't talk about literally ANYTHING except muscles, and the uchis are walking, talking sass. It almost feels like my island is an anime or something, where everyone is super tropey. Lol!


----------



## Fluuffy

I really hate that I can’t plant a tree at the edge of a cliff. It’s basically making me have to create too much cliffs that i’m running out of space to add more to my town. D:


----------



## RomanRichter

Saga said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that dialogue now! That's really funny that the devs literally flipped that part of their personality.
> 
> So not only did the lazies get a lot less clean, but now they also talk to and make friends with the bugs... *shudders*
> 
> I feel like they cranked a lot of the personalities' defining traits up to 11, so now the villagers are more like caricatures. The snooties and crankies are (ironically) still pretty mild, but now the lazies are living in filth, the jocks won't talk about literally ANYTHING except muscles, and the uchis are walking, talking sass. It almost feels like my island is an anime or something, where everyone is super tropey. Lol!



I tell ya, in next game they should remove animal, or make them just move around randomly without saying anything, we playing fancy diorama text-chat now, not simulation game. /s


----------



## pawpatrolbab

radioloves said:


> I wish there were more villagers introduced in New Horizon.


YES!! Wasn't there only a handful? 
Also no new villager species


----------



## Hedgehugs

coderp said:


> Spoiler: Campsite Frequency as a TTer
> 
> 
> 
> I have skipped forward one day at a time from April to mid-July, haven't seen a single soul at my campsite. I mean literally, not a single one. The campsite used to work, even at max villager capacity 10/10, and then suddenly stopped. I haven't had a campsite villager since before they added the Easter event...



You guys are getting Campsite villagers?
I haven't had one since I was forced to take the first one.


----------



## MidnightAura

I haven’t had a campsite villager since I was forced to take Marshall and I’ve played since release day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I just looked at a list of items, and they do not have the Desert Cactus (a mainstay piece of furniture). I was going to use that as part of my desert. How am I going to make a vegetated desert now? I can’t even plant more palm trees because Isabelle warned me about “overabundance of trees”.

What would be a good alternative for a desert plant so I can have a vegetated desert like in the Southwestern United States? I wouldn’t put too many plants because it wouldn’t look like a desert.


----------



## coderp

Hedgehugs said:


> You guys are getting Campsite villagers?
> I haven't had one since I was forced to take the first one.



It is incredibly frustrating. To add more confusion to the mix, I'm still going one day at a time, and mid-August I finally, after 5 months ingame, I got a visitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, Diva, how I've longed for this day!!!!


----------



## mystery

I am a tad vexed that hybrid islands can only be one of the flowers you start with, found out that in order to get blue roses you either follow one of the most complicated methods I’ve seen in a game not just animal crossing or get hybrid reds from orange and purple that have a 50% chance of being usable for blues and a 50% chance of being useless.
And should you be lucky enough to get these reds you only have a 1/64 chance of getting blues. (That’s a 50/50 chance to have a 1.5% chance of blue roses spawning)

i’m all for working for these hybrids but roses on a hybrid island are actuallya bale to make blue without going through these hoops and because my native flowers aren’t roses I have to play the flower spawn lottery.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

coderp said:


> It is incredibly frustrating. To add more confusion to the mix, I'm still going one day at a time, and mid-August I finally, after 5 months ingame, I got a visitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, Diva, how I've longed for this day!!!!


Oh my gosh, if I did this for 5 months and end up walking in to see THAT face... *shudders*


----------



## Scrafty

The dialogue between villagers repeats way too much, I've seen the same conversations multiple times already. I've even seen the same one twice in a row lol


----------



## coderp

LittleMissPanda said:


> Oh my gosh, if I did this for 5 months and end up walking in to see THAT face... *shudders*


She literally just left my town, too. She haunts me. If I find her on a Nook Isle, let's just say I am bringing enough Iron to make the Jail Doors DIY....


----------



## mondogecko9

Scrafty said:


> The dialogue between villagers repeats way too much, I've seen the same conversations multiple times already. I've even seen the same one twice in a row lol


Definitely, I have 2 lazy villagers, but they say "[Town name] is the perfect time, small enough to get around, but big enough for the Sea monsters to not attack" or something like that, but it was interesting the first time but its so bland and repetitive by now


----------



## Capella

something that is incredibly irritating is that you can have a villager request to move in even when you have 10 spaces and they can replace one of your current villagers, but you don't actually get to select which villager you want out, it's just random. I don't see why it couldn't let you choose who you'd want out if it's already giving the option to replace someone..... just makes everything so much more annoying


----------



## jemarsi

This may have been mentioned, but having to pay 10,000 bells to get a new neighbor is just... why?

I get that you get miles, but... why pay the fee in the first place?


----------



## sakurakiki

The inability to remove a ground pattern if it's too near a bridge unless you destroy & rebuild it the ENTIRE bridge. I was wanting to remove some cherry blossom patterns since the trees are no longer in bloom but this is hindering me. I truly hope they fix this as it's beyond frustrating thinking about the days/bells I'll be wasting just to remove a pattern.



Spoiler: example under spoiler


----------



## anne17

I posted on a different forum that I wasn't enjoying Bunny Day because it overlapped with the sakura event and that I couldn't handle doing both and I just wasn't going to be playing until Bunny Day ended, I got a BUNCH of super mean comments saying things like "Well I'M playing the way the game devs would have WANTED me to" and acting like I was being snooty for just bringing up that this game isn't good for my mental health the way the others were and that there was too much going on in game. That's my main complaint. The overlapping events with so much to collect under a time lock feels a lot like Pocket Camp in a bad way. Especially so early on while I'm trying to establish a relationship with this game. The fact that it punishes for not playing every day (i.e. I won't get a nook miles bonus if I don't) is bad for me.


----------



## RomanRichter

anne17 said:


> I posted on a different forum that I wasn't enjoying Bunny Day because it overlapped with the sakura event and that I couldn't handle doing both and I just wasn't going to be playing until Bunny Day ended, I got a BUNCH of super mean comments saying things like "Well I'M playing the way the game devs would have WANTED me to" and acting like I was being snooty for just bringing up that this game isn't good for my mental health the way the others were and that there was too much going on in game. That's my main complaint. The overlapping events with so much to collect under a time lock feels a lot like Pocket Camp in a bad way. Especially so early on while I'm trying to establish a relationship with this game. The fact that it punishes for not playing every day (i.e. I won't get a nook miles bonus if I don't) is bad for me.



Welcome, welcome, you just saw modern day AC fans. They will literally trash you for not liking ACNH from top to bottom!


----------



## honeyblossom

i'm still really bitter about shooting down about 50-75 normal balloons (not bunny day balloons) and the only cherry blossom recipe i got was the wand (and the one isabelle gives you during announcement). literally _one_ recipe for 10 days. i even did the trick where you go into the building and try to purchase something to spawn the balloons. i just kept getting clay and bells and random furniture. it was sooo disheartening to me i couldn't even look at reddit or the forums until the event was over because all i saw were everyone's crafted cherry blossom items. this is not the first time i've had issue with the rng in the game, but it's by far the worst time.


----------



## MidnightAura

anne17 said:


> I posted on a different forum that I wasn't enjoying Bunny Day because it overlapped with the sakura event and that I couldn't handle doing both and I just wasn't going to be playing until Bunny Day ended, I got a BUNCH of super mean comments saying things like "Well I'M playing the way the game devs would have WANTED me to" and acting like I was being snooty for just bringing up that this game isn't good for my mental health the way the others were and that there was too much going on in game. That's my main complaint. The overlapping events with so much to collect under a time lock feels a lot like Pocket Camp in a bad way. Especially so early on while I'm trying to establish a relationship with this game. The fact that it punishes for not playing every day (i.e. I won't get a nook miles bonus if I don't) is bad for me.



Urgh I’m sorry that happened to you. I’ve had similar from a lot of people new to the series ironically. When I mentioned that I missed classic characters and explained why and why I find this game lacking in comparison to the older games I got a ton of comments like “You just don’t want to adapt,  players from the previous games never want to accept new”

One of them argued blind with me that the missing furniture is okay even though she hasn’t saw the furniture settings I’m talking about that i miss!


----------



## RomanRichter

MidnightAura said:


> Urgh I’m sorry that happened to you. I’ve had similar from a lot of people new to the series ironically. When I mentioned that I missed classic characters and explained why and why I find this game lacking in comparison to the older games I got a ton of comments like “You just don’t want to adapt,  players from the previous games never want to accept new”
> 
> One of them argued blind with me that the missing furniture is okay even though she hasn’t saw the furniture settings I’m talking about that i miss!



As my friend said in defense of ACNH: "They are always add and remove something, if you have problems, just don't play"

He played GC AC, and understand what animal personality was, he played ACNL and he understands what content and good multiplayer activities was, but still blindly defends ACNH... 

My theory still in place: People play ACNH not for simulation experience, but for cute lobotomized diorama for twitter posting with fancy text chat in it.

Also nintendo them selves apparently from the beggining tried to make diorama from ACNH and force people to play online by some stupid decisions and lobotomized animals.

I have big doubts Nintendo will fix anything of this, even in next game.


----------



## PoptartPresident

I wish there was more you could do with friends visiting your island. When they're over, you can't really do much except drop certain items to trade for, and mess around with the dialogue box and poster board. 
They should add mini-games or fun activities you can perform with friends when they're over. I could easily think of a few things like hide n' seek, tag, a costume contest party, fishing competitions, bidding on stuff, etc. They really made it seem like there's a lot do to with your buds in the trailer and that doesn't really seem to be the case.


----------



## duckyducky

"You can't put things in the plaza!"


----------



## Red Cat

jemarsi said:


> This may have been mentioned, but having to pay 10,000 bells to get a new neighbor is just... why?
> 
> I get that you get miles, but... why pay the fee in the first place?


That's a bargain. Tom Nook doesn't know how much NMT are worth here. 10,000 bells for 1000 NM = 20,000 IGB for 1 NMT which is basically stealing.

Here's another math problem. Zipper T. Bunny will trade 1 water egg for 3 of any other kind of egg. I have 30 sky eggs from all of the balloons that have been terrorizing my island for the last 12 days. How many water eggs can I get for those 30 sky eggs?

The answer is that stupid bunny can't figure it out and makes me do one trade at a time which is extremely annoying especially when I accidentally select the "I have eggs" option. No wonder he can't get a better job than being a mascot.


----------



## HappyTails

IslandGuy said:


> blathers talks way too ****ing much.



Well his name IS Blathers. XD


----------



## Lethalia

Red Cat said:


> That's a bargain. Tom Nook doesn't know how much NMT are worth here. 10,000 bells for 1000 NM = 20,000 IGB for 1 NMT which is basically stealing.
> 
> Here's another math problem. Zipper T. Bunny will trade 1 water egg for 3 of any other kind of egg. I have 30 sky eggs from all of the balloons that have been terrorizing my island for the last 12 days. How many water eggs can I get for those 30 sky eggs?
> 
> The answer is that stupid bunny can't figure it out and makes me do one trade at a time which is extremely annoying especially when I accidentally select the "I have eggs" option. No wonder he can't get a better job than being a mascot.



I thought you said meth problem for a second.


----------



## Red Cat

Lethalia said:


> I thought you said meth problem for a second.


I wouldn't be surprised if Zipper had a meth problem.


----------



## UmbreonRogue

Today managed to sour my view on Bunny Day further.  I had to hold off on going on island tours to replenish material resources because the wood and stone eggs were eating up all the regular wood and stones I would have gotten.  I had to put up with the sudden spike in difficulty with the fishing tasks and having to hold off on mystery islands for twelve days for a very, very lackluster pay-off.  After I crafted everything before that day, all I got out of it was the DIYs for the arch, the zipper toy, and the wand.  And the only thing you get for giving Zipper one of each egg is the basket, there's nothing else.


----------



## Rave

Why is Nook Shopping permanently relegated to 5 orders a day? This is a me issue because I'm incredibly forgetful, but I always buy whatever things I think I'm missing then forget to order what I actually opened it up to buy. When you get the app, the limit should double or something ;-;


----------



## jemarsi

Red Cat said:


> That's a bargain. Tom Nook doesn't know how much NMT are worth here. 10,000 bells for 1000 NM = 20,000 IGB for 1 NMT which is basically stealing.



I know, but why pay the fee at all, and just get the miles? It’s not like you’re buying the plot.


----------



## HappyTails

The loading screens, good lord. 

Could they be any longer?!


----------



## trashpedia

- The fact that some furniture is 1.5 by 1.5 bothers me and is annoying to place. 
- Having the catalog limit to 5 orders a day is annoying. I just need to order more garden lamps uggggggh
- There's too much emphasis on online trading in this game and it's annoying as someone that doesn't have many friends that play video games to begin with.


----------



## Mo Notony

1. The fitting room. Gimme strength, lord!
2.  I am TIRED--DO YOU HEAR WHAT I SAY?? TIRED---of going to mysterious islands only to find my oranges and pansies/hyacinths on EVERY.SINGLE.ONE..  I NEED ROSES AND OTHER FLOWERS...also some cherries and peaches would be nice too! (I'm lucky enough to have a friend who has apples give me a bunch.)


----------



## ams

My biggest disappointments have been lack of buildings/NPCs and poor villager dialogue. In NL we had the dream suite, club LOL, fortune teller, Kicks...now only three buildings on the island? I was hoping these aspects of the game would be expanded in this one, not cut down even further.


----------



## Jas

ooo one more thing that i've found as a minor annoyance - LABELLE'S TAILOR TICKETS. why are they only 3,000 and below? why don't they work as a kind of coupon where you just pay the difference? why can't we use them on labelle items? so many questions for miss label


----------



## Gamer10123

On top of mediocre villager dialogue in general, I can't stand how they won't shut up about whatever the current event happening is and refuse to talk about anything else. It actually makes me want to play *less* on event days because all the animals become even more robotic and will just be all "Did you know the Fishing Tourney is happening??", "Did you know it's Bunny Day??"


----------



## unintentional

RomanRichter said:


> Welcome, welcome, you just saw modern day AC fans. They will literally trash you for not liking ACNH from top to bottom!



I had someone on a Facebook group tell me animal crossing wasn't for me because I criticized the fact golden tools break


----------



## claracampanelli

i hate that when villager moves out, the next day you will have a random move in if you don't adopt anyone from mystery tours/another island

also if you build the 10th plot, there's no way to remove it, so you'll be stuck with 10 villagers forever
i personally liked being able to only have 8-9 villagers without someone moving to your town in NL
that seems like a downgrade to me


----------



## PajamaCat

honeyblossom said:


> i'm still really bitter about shooting down about 50-75 normal balloons (not bunny day balloons) and the only cherry blossom recipe i got was the wand (and the one isabelle gives you during announcement). literally _one_ recipe for 10 days. i even did the trick where you go into the building and try to purchase something to spawn the balloons. i just kept getting clay and bells and random furniture. it was sooo disheartening to me i couldn't even look at reddit or the forums until the event was over because all i saw were everyone's crafted cherry blossom items. this is not the first time i've had issue with the rng in the game, but it's by far the worst time.


I feel your pain! I played every day except one and I only got four recipes, one of which was the picnic basket from Isabelle. I'm super bummed cause I like cherry blossom items way more than the Bunny Day furniture. Yet all I could find were rainbow balloons the majority of the time. So frustrating!


----------



## claracampanelli

i hate that i'm stuck with a native flower that i don't like because i didn't know such thing existed at first.

i hate that i always get the ugliest colors for furniture. my nook mile's furniture are always blue/black/grey/yellow and i wanted some cute light/pastel colors im so mad

and even normal furniture comes in ugly colors! i wanted the blue elephant slide but my island only has a grey dull looking. AND YOU CAN'T CUSTOMIZE THEM! WHY!

and i can't even trade in forums because my internet sucks. i wish i could get the cute colors on my own but it's impossible. 

IT'S SO ANNOYING! SORRY I'M MAD


----------



## Aqua001

the only complaint i have is the loading times. the godawful loading times. i once sat there watching isabelle stare into the camera before making daily announcements for approx._ 4-5 minutes before she said a word. _this is a major flaw and needs to be fixed in the next patch. what could it have been loading for all that time? the one shared braincell for all the villagers on my island?


----------



## PajamaCat

Aqua001 said:


> the only complaint i have is the loading times. the godawful loading times. i once sat there watching isabelle stare into the camera before making daily announcements for approx._ 4-5 minutes before she said a word. _this is a major flaw and needs to be fixed in the next patch. what could it have been loading for all that time? the one shared braincell for all the villagers on my island?


The first time I played I literally thought my game was broken because of how long it took. Also, why do we have to wait for it to load a shot of one of our villagers walking around the island and then wait again before it cuts to Isabelle? It just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Dormire

Not exactly like fully ACNH (but this has been more a reoccurring thing in ACNH and not ACNL apparently?) but I want to get this off my chest because I want to vent this out like NOW.

I am getting slightly irritated over accusatory posts like "is core mechanic a form of cheating" thing. I'd like to clarify this isn't about anyone but rather _*new players getting the wrong damn idea from fervent purists*_ by saying x is cheating just because it didn't fit their playstyle. Like how trading is apparently cheating because you're making it easy or transactions via multiplayer like??? How are we supposed to play NH if the core mechanics are considered cheating? Do you want us to emulate Animal Crossing Gamecube instead? Like seriously. I don't know who started this trend about branding multiplayer activities as cheating because no one complained about it in NL at all.

Phew. That's a huge load off my shoulders.

Also for more game-centric rant, CAN WE PLEASE, and *PLEASE *have a "Skip Cutscene" button for flying to other people's islands? Including the one hosting? I swear to god, the more time I waste with my trades the more frustrated I get. I want it quick and snappy because the online server they use is so unstable, I've had lost connections from players while dropping my payment and having to bother my trading partner AGAIN to redo it, forcing us to watch this long 3 minute long cutscene *AGAIN*. JUST STOP.


----------



## RomanRichter

Dormire said:


> I am getting slightly irritated over accusatory posts like "is core mechanic a form of cheating" thing. I'd like to clarify this isn't about anyone but rather _*new players getting the wrong damn idea from fervent purists*_ by saying x is cheating just because it didn't fit their playstyle. Like how trading is apparently cheating because you're making it easy or transactions via multiplayer like??? How are we supposed to play NH if the core mechanics are considered cheating? Do you want us to emulate Animal Crossing Gamecube instead? Like seriously. I don't know who started this trend about branding multiplayer activities as cheating because no one complained about it in NL at all.




Never heard about that, that's new

And that's strange that someone call trading cheating because game often forces you to do that and gates certain thing behind this or grind


----------



## usa-chan

i'm getting burnout from these villager glitches - i recently got it, and i've tried getting rid of it through complaining, tting, etc., but nothing is working. i know that they are working on it the best that they can during rough times, but it's just dampens my experience since i've decided to hold off on trading/visiting other towns until the glitch is patched. i really hope that they don't wait until the earth day update to patch the glitch


----------



## Dormire

RomanRichter said:


> Never heard about that, that's new
> 
> And that's strange that someone call trading cheating because game often forces you to do that and gates certain thing behind this or grind



I guess in their logic, getting things "easy" = unfair and cheating. Which is absolutely mindboggling to me. It's why I brought up the point of why throw accusations like "cheater" and "cheating" when you can just straight up say AC Gamecube is the game you want us to play with 0 multiplayer? It's not at least rude to say. It's causing a lot of unwarranted bickering 'cause of that.


----------



## RomanRichter

Dormire said:


> I guess in their logic, getting things "easy" = unfair and cheating. Which is absolutely mindboggling to me. It's why I brought up the point of why throw accusations like "cheater" and "cheating" when you can just straight up say AC Gamecube is the game you want us to play with 0 multiplayer? It's not at least rude to say. It's causing a lot of unwarranted bickering 'cause of that.



To be fair I'm not considering this as cheating, but:
My only gripe with this is, ehm, even if you don't want to play online, game will force it upon you. In some way or another. I all for playing AC whatever way people want, but not force it upon people who want play by their own way.

I love playing this game solo, I don't want to bother with trading and digging thru trading sites. But after digging, I understand that at some point I will be forced to do that.

(edt: sorry if my wording sounds convoluted)


----------



## Fluuffy

I’ve been waiting for boomer to ask to move out but noo it has to be coco that asked ;-; whyyyy. I still said yes to her moving out but that’s only cus I have her amiibo and i’m gonna try and get her back asap so she can have a better house but I MISS HER ALREADY. I’ts gonna take a while to get her back and I’m gonna miss her calling me lollipop ;-;


----------



## RomanRichter

And yes, forcing people who want to play solo to play online is atrocious!


----------



## Rinpane

This morning I’m frustrated because a villager moved into an empty plot and I’m really not a fan of them, so I TTed to the next day to start moving them out and...it’s a glitched villager on top of me not being a fan of them. I bloody hate it.
I really hope they fix this bug soon.


----------



## ughrora

One of my main complaints right now is that I wish they upped the maximum amount of villagers we could have. Even if it was 12 instead of 10, I'd be happy.

Since you can have up to 8 players on one island, it would be neat to have the option to instead have more villagers. So let's say you want 12 villagers, well now you can only have 5 players live on your island, so on and so forth.


----------



## siixnights

Duplicate recipes are far too common.

I've genuinely not gotten a new recipe in days.....and I have nowhere near all the recipes...


----------



## HungryForCereal

sometimes i feel like they took 2 steps back with the game.


----------



## John Wick

RomanRichter said:


> And yes, forcing people who want to play solo to play online is atrocious!



I agree 100%.

I hate that I'm forced to not only waste data, but spend a further $30 for a nintendo online account, to do something I don't like to do - trade, but it's a necessity.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

The egg wand looks like something else.


----------



## John Wick

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The egg wand looks like something else.


I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## RomanRichter

John Wick said:


> I'm afraid to ask.



I tell you something, after seeing it, I had only one idea!
And this explains why Zipper don't want anyone behind him


----------



## JKDOS

Hourly music is disabled until 6PM during fishing tournaments, and ALL DAY on Bunny Day.

Not only was I forced to listen to the Bunny Day theme all day yesterday, but it was almost an exact port from previous game. Nintendo couldn't be bothered to compose a new Bunny Day track? A few times throughout the day yesterday, I found myself muting the game and playing the appropriate hour music through my phone.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> The egg wand looks like something else.



Looks like a baby rattle toy to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Due to the lack of a proper cactus item, I was forced to place potted yucca trees in my desert region. It looks stupid to put potted plants instead of real plants in the outdoors, but there is no other choice. Unless if I could move some palm trees around, that is.


----------



## Hedgehugs

JKDOS said:


> Hourly music is disabled until 6PM during fishing tournaments, and ALL DAY on Bunny Day.
> 
> Not only was I forced to listen to the Bunny Day theme all day yesterday, but it was almost an exact port from previous game. Nintendo couldn't be bothered to compose a new Bunny Day track? A few times throughout the day yesterday, I found myself muting the game and playing the appropriate hour music through my phone.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a baby rattle toy to me.



Not gonna lie, I really enjoyed the Bunny day song. Sounds good and I can't remember hearing it from a previous game so I didn't have that issue.

I'lll admit, kind of a bad move to have the same song playing for 24 hours, even if I did find it enjoyable. A bit nitpicky but it would be cool if you had the option to turn it back to the default AM/PM's song (or go further and have the option to list to KK songs as you move around your island.)


----------



## JKDOS

Hedgehugs said:


> Not gonna lie, I really enjoyed the Bunny day song. Sounds good and I can't remember hearing it from a previous game so I didn't have that issue.



It's possible you missed Bunny Day in New Leaf. Here's the song: 




Aside from reusing the same song, the event was the exact same as New Leaf too. The only difference is we had to craft our event items rather than having him do it for us after collecting the eggs.




Hedgehugs said:


> I'lll admit, kind of a bad move to have the same song playing for 24 hours, even if I did find it enjoyable. A bit nitpicky but it would be cool if you had the option to turn it back to the default AM/PM's song (or go further and have the option to list to KK songs as you move around your island.)



An option to mute BGM would be appreciated, or even have a portable radio that your player can take with them to listen to K.K. music as you mentioned.


----------



## Saah

Where are the rococo items? Where the frack are the rococo items? How am I supposed to make a castle if I have NO castle shape (why???????????), and NO rococo furniture to decorate it with? The golden seat is AWFUL for a throne! We can't even put a cushion in it, which, fair, but there should be something at least when customizing! My behind is going to become square from sitting in that cold square throne all day! I got all the antique furniture, and boy, is it a poor substitute for the rococo furniture! Everyone loved it, everyone wanted it, so why did they take it off the game? Why did they take every single piece of furniture ever off the game? Where are my suits of armor? Where! Are! The! Mannequins! If ACNL had better graphics, a terraforming option, more hairstyles, and transparent designs, BOOM! We have a game a thousand times better than ACNH!

Also, why is it that half the features from HHD just... disappeared? What about the giant furniture in ACNL that occupied a whole room and was completely useless because we couldn't put it outside? Where is it now that we can do that?

And don't get me started on the designs. If you're going to charge us for the privilege of scanning QR codes like we did for free before, at least give me big enough storage! Sure, I can delete it and download it again if I keep paying, but what about the paths and path linings and everything that has like, 12 different tiles that must be saved at all times? I'm not complaining about the creators, I'm complaining about the game's lack of foresight even though we already had this issue in ACNL! And oh, please explain to me why I'm paying for an online subscription whose half the features are related to the phone app... Which I can't freaking run because my phone was jailbroken once upon a time? And even if it were jailbroken right this instant, what do they think I'm going to hack? QR codes? A keyboard? It's all validated server-side! I tried using my mom's phone for like, one hour, but her camera is awful and can't read the complex QRs AC uses. But do we have the option to load an image? Noooo!

Can we craft multiple fish bait at once? Nooo! Can we skip dialog that's always the same every single time? Noooo! Can we get a streamlined way to travel to someone's island by dodo without mashing b mashing b mashing b? Noooo! The dodos won't shut up! Saharah won't shut up! How about, when there's another player involved, repetitive dialog gets skipped? Nooooo! Can we make paths blend with each other? Nooo! Can we make paths blend with staircases? Nooo! Can we make paths blend with the town square? Noooo! Can we at least make paths go beneath houses? Noooo! Then what are paths for?

I won't even talk about the bunny day event. I won't say a word. Everyone in this website knows.

I seriously feel like ACNH is barebones on purpose so they can sell DLC giving us everything they purposefuly witheld from the launch game. Even though they're already charging for the online play. And the game wasn't exactly cheap. Nor was the console itself. But they just have to follow in EA's footsteps. I know this is all conjecture and believe me, no one would be happier than me if I were proved wrong.


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## Feraligator

Not really a rant but something I miss: the cliffs are soooooo short in this game, I miss the taller ones from past games. The GC cliffs were huge and the CF/NL cliffs were still pretty big. Our characters are almost as tall as the cliffs now; even with the taller characters in NL the cliffs at the beach were still taller than us.



HappyTails said:


> The loading screens, good lord.
> 
> Could they *be* any longer?!









I hope people get the reference


----------



## JKDOS

LouisP91 said:


> I also don't like that I am forced to choose the location of each new house and building. It is fine for people who want complete control over their island, but it sucks for people like me who don't want to worry about meticulously planning every detail of their island.



You could close your eyes and point to a random spot on the screen. I'm not sure what's "worrying" over being able to pick a placement. What's worrying is in past games, the game would spawn rocks in places you wanted your cafe, or placed Retail and/or Town Hall is absurd locations.


----------



## Sin

here’s my little rant for the day
IM SO TIRED OF RUNNING INTO LITERALLY THE SAME VILLAGERS IN MYSTERY ISLAND TOURS.
i ran into Walt THREE TIMES in 25-40 trips >_<


----------



## JKDOS

Vampire said:


> here’s my little rant for the day
> IM SO TIRED OF RUNNING INTO LITERALLY THE SAME VILLAGERS IN MYSTERY ISLAND TOURS.
> i ran into Walt THREE TIMES in 25-40 trips >_<



Maybe you're destined to have him


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

why is the final nook’s cranny upgrade so small?? why isn’t there a color option when you buy houseware like the fitting room at able’s?


----------



## trashpedia

Apparently you can’t sell any bugs to Flick if he’s on another player’s island....what would have been great to know if I wasn’t carrying a full inventory of tarantulas >~<

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Reginald Fairfield said:


> The egg wand looks like something else.


I thought I was the only one who noticed this............


----------



## Saah

Why can't we order things from the catalog when there's another player on the island? Why can't we ask for a camper to move in if the gate is open? How come we aren't protected from wasps but we are protected from the eeeeevil caaaaamper who we've been trying to move into our island? Why can't we change outfits when there's someone on the island? What difference does it make? Why can't we send letters to animals inside our island while the airport is open? Why can't Saharah and Celeste stay in one! Damn! Spot! And why, why, why did they remove the lockers? Did they not want us to use other players' islands for the stalk market?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

John Wick said:


> I'm afraid to ask.


Do you have the game? I don't think your hot spot and data caps could handle all these patches.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



JKDOS said:


> It's possible you missed Bunny Day in New Leaf. Here's the song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from reusing the same song, the event was the exact same as New Leaf too. The only difference is we had to craft our event items rather than having him do it for us after collecting the eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An option to mute BGM would be appreciated, or even have a portable radio that your player can take with them to listen to K.K. music as you mentioned.


No tv.


----------



## dragami

The fact that there's been at least two major glitches that impact villager trading. Like. c'mon man.


----------



## Saga

I just bought the ironwood bed DIY thinking I could finally upgrade from my basic wooden bed, but the customization options all clash horribly with my room!

I have a yellow/red/cream warm-toned bedtoom, but the only sheet color is grey, and and pillow color options for the bed are grey, green, blue, and other cool colors. Ugh. Why can't they let us also select our pillow/sheet colors? Or provide a wider variety of color schemes? It seems strange not to even have a set that's plain white.


----------



## Fluuffy

I can’t seem to make up my mind on who I want to live on my island. I only plan on having 8 plots so I can only have 1 villager per personality per species. THE ONE PERSONALITY i can’t seem to decide on is normal... OMG I have so many I love from that personality. First Coco, I love love her she was my normal random move in in the beginnning and called me lollipop. I even bought an amiibo of her just in case cus she  asked to move and I wanted to invite her back to my town. She just moved out thus making an open spot but I couldn’t invite her immediately since I had to craft 3 stuff for her first. AND THEN I saw Skye, I had her in NL and I loved her design with her cloud head it’s absolutely adorable! I just got her from an island tour. I do not have an amiibo of her hence why I am thinking of keeping her. I just feel so so bad for Coco as if i’m betraying her ;-; but I also know I can just have other villager’s move out and invite her, even if it means having 2 normal personalities and missing one.


----------



## Rave

Alolan_Apples said:


> Due to the lack of a proper cactus item, I was forced to place potted yucca trees in my desert region. It looks stupid to put potted plants instead of real plants in the outdoors, but there is no other choice. Unless if I could move some palm trees around, that is.



Apparently you can get around this by planting the palm tree on the sand path from terraforming.


----------



## RomanRichter

Ok, today I talked to Cyd and Apollo, I literally get same dialogs from them! ☹


----------



## JKDOS

Keepitcosmic said:


> why is the final nook’s cranny upgrade so small?? why isn’t there a color option when you buy houseware like the fitting room at able’s?


The final upgrade hasn't been revealed yet, so you couldn't possibly know it's small. You may be referring to the first upgrade. It's small because it isn't the final.


----------



## meggiewes

Saah said:


> Why can't we change outfits when there's someone on the island? What difference does it make?



I had my brother visiting my island one day and I swear I changed outfits using the wardrobe when he was over. The same with my friend.


----------



## JKDOS

meggiewes said:


> I had my brother visiting my island one day and I swear I changed outfits using the wardrobe when he was over. The same with my friend.



I agree. I am able too IIRC. They may be referring to changing their outfits in another player's town.


----------



## Romaki

The luck is really too random. On my old savefile I never got a third fruit despite sending letters daily. Now that I just restarted I find the third fruit for my island with my third NMT.

I also hate how fruits are always paired up with each other. Everytime I go with Peach the game just sends me Pear as my official foreign fruit. New Leaf already annoyed me with that, they shouldn't be linked.


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> I also hate how fruits are always paired up with each other. Everytime I go with Peach the game just sends me Pear as my official foreign fruit. New Leaf already annoyed me with that, they shouldn't be linked.



My official foreign fruit is also pear, though my native fruit is apple (and my mom sent me oranges). We sure it's paired?


----------



## RomanRichter

What is official foreign fruit?


----------



## heyitshei

i hate that it hasn’t been a month since release and there has been TWO villager trade glitches. 

i’ve farmed NMTs doing trades cause i don’t have access to amiibos to get marshal and now his house is glitched with “i’ve moved out,” but obviously he’s still in the island. the other villagers talks about him. i even tried sending him mail, and he replied.

i’m not even touching the game anymore until they fix this. i’m so annoyed by the slow response. companies been hiring social media teams as additional customer support, and you don’t see nintendo just at least reassuring people that they’re working on some solution.


----------



## JKDOS

RomanRichter said:


> What is official foreign fruit?



It's probably pure speculation at this point, but I believe it's the foreign fruit you find on NMTs. It seems the game locks you to only finding 1 other kind of fruit on those islands. For me, when it's not Apples, it's Pears.


----------



## RomanRichter

JKDOS said:


> It's probably pure speculation at this point, but I believe it's the foreign fruit you find on NMTs. It seems the game locks you to only finding 1 other kind of fruit on those islands. For me, when it's not Apples, it's Pears.



I also heard different things about this and flowers, someone found every type, others found nothing


----------



## jemarsi

Is anyone stressed out by pathing?

I am so stressed at the fact that you can’t fully paint over grass with paths (there is always a little corner of grass), and that there is no great way to connect diagonal bridges to them. I’ve been trying to make nice paths all day but the more I do it, the worse I think it looks. Ahh!


----------



## swifterly

JKDOS said:


> The final upgrade hasn't been revealed yet, so you couldn't possibly know it's small. You may be referring to the first upgrade. It's small because it isn't the final.



We literally don't know this, though. I'm not trying to be rude, but Nintendo has at no point stated that they're going to release an update that includes another Nook's Cranny upgrade... or if they have, it's news to me. We can theorize or even expect they will because of past precedent, but at this point, it's all speculation.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

RomanRichter said:


> What is official foreign fruit?



I think it’s the alternative fruit you get on the Nook Miles Islands. My town fruit is the cherries, but I occasionally see oranges on Nook Miles Islands (hence why I call it the Orange Island). Coincidentally, the oranges were the only fruit I didn’t have in my town until I discovered these.


----------



## RomanRichter

jemarsi said:


> Is anyone stressed out by pathing?
> 
> I am so stressed at the fact that you can’t fully paint over grass with paths (there is always a little corner of grass), and that there is no great way to connect diagonal bridges to them. I’ve been trying to make nice paths all day but the more I do it, the worse I think it looks. Ahh!


Basically reason why I will wipe every road on my island, otherwise I need to move around most of my island


----------



## JKDOS

swifterly said:


> We literally don't know this, though. I'm not trying to be rude, but Nintendo has at no point stated that they're going to release an update that includes another Nook's Cranny upgrade... or if they have, it's news to me. We can theorize or even expect they will because of past precedent, but at this point, it's all speculation.



We literally DO know this. It's been datamined. And it's asinine to think the first upgrade is the last.


----------



## Spongebob

This game is like the definition of two steps forward and one step back. So many glaring omissions here that, to me, don't make this the definitive AC game. For now I consider GameCube and New Leaf to still be better.


----------



## Romaki

JKDOS said:


> My official foreign fruit is also pear, though my native fruit is apple (and my mom sent me oranges). We sure it's paired?



Well, I guess there goes my theory. It was definitely paired like this in New Leaf though, I had a couple of towns where I went with pears just to get the peaches from Isabelle. My first island had apples and I always had cherries on any random island, while also getting them from mom.


----------



## swifterly

JKDOS said:


> We literally DO know this. It's been datamined. And it's asinine to think the first upgrade is the last.



I hadn't heard that, but if so, that's very encouraging. In my experience, though, datamines aren't always reliable and I'm not considering it a 100% sure thing until Nintendo says something.

And I'm not sure I'd go so far to call it asinine, when every AC game in the past had all upgrades available in base game from the start. In AC it's always been what you see is what you get (with exception of Welcome Amiibo i suppose, which was pretty far into the game's lifespan) and while others have pointed out this isn't anything new in the video game industry at this point, I have never personally played a game that used the "living game" model outside of indie PC games. So this is all very new and strange to me.


----------



## Skwee

Really wish there was a way to turn off the constant wind.


----------



## stiney

Romaki said:


> I also hate how fruits are always paired up with each other. Everytime I go with Peach the game just sends me Pear as my official foreign fruit. New Leaf already annoyed me with that, they shouldn't be linked.



I have peaches native and cherries on my NMT tours. I got pears from Mom though.

If there is pairing it might be tied to something else like your birthday.


----------



## Miss Misty

I wish the game had an option to "fail" Miles+ tasks, or cycle them out if they become impossible due to the passing of time. I got told to catch a Madagascan Sunset Moth at around 3pm and no matter how many bugs I caught, one just refused to spawn. Now I'm stuck with 4 Miles+ task slots for the rest of the night.


----------



## rtzgrl

Skwee said:


> Really wish there was a way to turn off the constant wind.


I sure hope you don’t live in Wyoming!


----------



## 0orchid

Some people take this game waaaay too seriously.. I know I shouldn't find this funny but I can't help myself:


Spoiler












Not at all condoning actual harassment irl but WHAT
how are smug villagers harassing people?? they have cute dialogue?? loool animal crossing really isn't for everybody, especially considering how the villagers have gotten 1000% more tame with the way they talk since gamecube!! you don't even have to talk to a villager if you hate them


----------



## DarkOnyx

I do agree with many people that the older entries in the series were much better. So many things are lacking in this game. I won't rip too much into the lack of NPC's and buildings, just because I am holding out hope that they will add these in future updates. But my god, the villager dialogue is atrocious, even worse than New Leaf. There will be the occasional new, interesting dialogue, but the vast majority of dialogue is not only repetitive, but bland. An additional nitpick: I feel like a defining feature for lazies in the past was their, well, laziness and love for food. Their love for bugs in this game washes out all other character traits. It is kind of endearing, but what prompted Nintendo to decide they would suddenly begin talking to the bugs in their walls?

I feel like many people new to the series (Not all, the majority are lovely! The minority is just very vocal.) are toxic and elitist in play styles. Of course there have always been those people in the community, but this is ridiculous. You play your game how you want to play it, and I will play it how I would like to play. Time traveling isn't "disrespecting the game's developers." Get over yourself! In New Leaf villagers even playfully mentioned time traveling in their dialogue! I also find it funny that people who have played this game since the Gamecube version are being told to stop playing, or "this isn't the game for them" if they criticize any part of this game.

This will be an EXTREMELY unpopular opinion, but I miss dirt patches and grass deterioration. I felt like it added character to the town, and I enjoyed making dirt paths.


----------



## Skwee

If I want striped socks in every color I don’t want to go through the whole dressing room procedure 6 times. Striped socks are cute though and I must have them all.


----------



## trashpedia

Not really a rant but...

Lionel asked to move from my island and I decided to let him go. I used to really dislike him because he was one of the villagers that were forced on me through the campsite and wanted another smug villager. But now, I really like him and watching him sing in my village was really cute, not to mention his house was really nice looking. I let him go because I kinda wanna see what other villagers  can get, but I'm gonna miss him ;-;


----------



## kjetta

Whilst this isn't necessarily about New Horizons, I guess my unpopular opinion is that I don't find YouTubers like Austin John Plays and large swathes of the online community particularly endearing. I think the min-max, meticulous, 'bigger the better' personality and ethos really undermines the entire purpose of Animal Crossing.

Sure, there should be things to work towards (e.g. building your bank balance, completing the museum, filling your catalogue), but these are peripheral I feel to the entire experience of Animal Crossing. I think that's why I struggle so much with some of the opinions and assertions within threads like this. People complaining that there isn't more to do, or focusing entirely on completion/goals and not necessarily on the journey of the game. That isn't to say I don't think New Horizons has no shortcomings or misgivings - in fact I think there are large issues with the game. But I think the way people are so enraged and riled up by this comes from the same ethos I shared within the first paragraph - people focusing on completion. On getting to the destination. Whether that destination is 'completion', or in a completely opposing way 'not completing [i.e. having so much to do that there isn't anything to complete], rather than just playing the game how it is.

For me, New Leaf was very much tied with my OCD. The amount of time I spent indulging obsessive thoughts and compulsive behaviours throughout my time playing New Leaf was unhelpful. Despite New Horizons offering tools that would theoretically further indulge these behaviours, it is in fact having the opposite effect. I feel more relaxed. Less pressured. There isn't so much to think about at any given point. It is a light introduction whilst I either a) establish the routine that feels right for me to play throughout the rest of my time with the game, or b) to build up as they introduce potentially new ways of engaging with the game. I feel the pacing, the adherence to series staples (i.e. time bound activities and being resource bound), and the overall theme and motif of the game is on point.

I suppose to bring this back to the nature of this thread, my 'ACNH Rant' is that I find the pressure of video games in 2020 to generate so much momentum and goal-focus from the offset, as well as to be so content saturated, has created a community that feels hard done by. This in turn makes me feel as though the things I get from New Horizons (that were otherwise absent in New Leaf) are not things to celebrate and I feel pulls me back towards the ways of thinking that made New Leaf, towards the end of its lifespan for me, more and more unhealthy.

I think that I either need to distance myself from the online community until the dust settles (either people who don't like the game stop playing; or people move on from their initial rawness), or I need to continue to prioritise playing the game in the way that I enjoy.


----------



## meggiewes

I have one teeny tiny rant. Why does Isabelle not tell us when we have visitors on the island like Label, CJ, Flick, or Kicks? The free-roaming traveling ones (Sahara, Celeste, Daisy Mae) I kinda understand why she doesn't tell us about them because they aren't normally on the island all day. But I think the ones who are on the island all day should be included in the announcements.


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

DarkOnyx said:


> I do agree with many people that the older entries in the series were much better. So many things are lacking in this game. I won't rip too much into the lack of NPC's and buildings, just because I am holding out hope that they will add these in future updates. But my god, the villager dialogue is atrocious, even worse than New Leaf. There will be the occasional new, interesting dialogue, but the vast majority of dialogue is not only repetitive, but bland. An additional nitpick: I feel like a defining feature for lazies in the past was their, well, laziness and love for food. Their love for bugs in this game washes out all other character traits. It is kind of endearing, but what prompted Nintendo to decide they would suddenly begin talking to the bugs in their walls?
> 
> I feel like many people new to the series (Not all, the majority are lovely! The minority is just very vocal.) are toxic and elitist in play styles. Of course there have always been those people in the community, but this is ridiculous. You play your game how you want to play it, and I will play it how I would like to play. Time traveling isn't "disrespecting the game's developers." Get over yourself! In New Leaf villagers even playfully mentioned time traveling in their dialogue! I also find it funny that people who have played this game since the Gamecube version are being told to stop playing, or "this isn't the game for them" if they criticize any part of this game.
> 
> This will be an EXTREMELY unpopular opinion, but I miss dirt patches and grass deterioration. I felt like it added character to the town, and I enjoyed making dirt paths.



I’m curious to know why you feel NL dialogue is better than NH.


----------



## ali.di.magix

ok I just came here to say how annoying it is when you knock a wasp nest out of a tree and then try to get into a building whilst holding a tool - it almost never lets you in and I get stung everytime  Some interactions like that are a bit buggy compared to NL


----------



## Romaki

I wish the game didn't give out recipes including items you might not possible find within your save file. I just got such a beautiful rose bed, I really hope people assumptions of other flowers becoming available later on are true.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

trashpedia said:


> Not really a rant but...
> 
> Lionel asked to move from my island and I decided to let him go. I used to really dislike him because he was one of the villagers that were forced on me through the campsite and wanted another smug villager. But now, I really like him and watching him sing in my village was really cute, not to mention his house was really nice looking. I let him go because I kinda wanna see what other villagers  can get, but I'm gonna miss him ;-;



I feel this way too. And yes, I was expecting posts like these since my original intentions was to make this thread like a “What’s Bothering You” thread ACNH style, not make it a “Discuss any flaws here” thread. Right now, it’s more like that because the current flaws with the game is what’s bothering them.

Back on topic, what’s bothering me right now with the game is how you don’t get to choose what rooms you want to add next. And they went back to Wild World’s orientation of debts (where you pay off the entire house at once).


----------



## Danoa

My complaints right now are the "I've moved out glitch," not being able to buy multiples of the same item in the dressing room at Able's, and not being able to choose who to replace with a camper if that camper wasn't invited via amiibo. Also, that campers don't show up more frequently. Like I'm not expecting one everyday, but I feel like at least 1 camper a week would be great, especially since you can't see villagers on the mystery islands if you already have 10.


----------



## starlightsong

SirBadger said:


> I’m curious to know why you feel NL dialogue is better than NH.


I'm not the person you're responding to so I won't speak for them but I see they mentioned the lazy dialogue and I mean... in New Leaf the lazies would specifically say when you visited their house, "don't worry, I might be messy, but my house is a roach-free zone!" and be happy when you enact a beautiful town ordinance because it's cleaner now. In NH they constantly talk about bugs, how the bugs in their floor whispered a recipe to them, the bugs in their house think their shoes smell bad, the bugs helped them wrap this present for you, the bugs are such great friends, bugs bugs bugs... I find it gross and can't stand how much it comes up in convos and letters. They still have a lot of really cute and funny dialogue, but the whole bug thing is bizarre to me and annoys me to the point that they're not my favorite personality in NH when they were in every other game. So for me the lazy dialogue is better in NL because they talk more about food and sleeping instead of "I don't clean my house so I have bugs living in my floor and I talk to them" being seemingly their defining trait. I wish that if they _have _to be obsessed with the nasty bugs in their floor in this game, their other non-bug related dialogue was a bit more frequent.


----------



## Neechan

You can’t store money or turnips in home storage, making you either store bells on the floor of your home or at the bank, and turnips outside (which by the way villagers won’t complain about)

Furniture items not falling out of the tree when hit with an axe of any kind, prompting 20 minutes of shaking each tree (worse on DAL tours when gathering resources and you don’t know about it, I found it out by accident when I was looking for the one wasp on like my fifth trip, it would have been helpful if wilbur told you about it) nl had items fall from trees

Our storage can’t be accessed outside, but clothing can as long as it’s in storage or in your pocket -you can’t put clothing away-

too many prompts for crafting an item you want to make multiples of (looking at you fishbait) Or buying clothing items from the Abel sisters (yes I want to use the fitting room and I want to buy more outfits, Mabel, just let me do it Dx)

tools not having a visual identifier to tell when it’s about to break, making you lose resources or money rock, nl had it with the axe showing wear and tear

part of tools, but I’d love to make them unbreakable, our ladders and poles don't break, so shouldn’t it be extended to the rest?

make the IDA more easy to use with terraforming water/cliffs, like I’d we hold a for a certain amount of time it would remove cliffs (something like Stardew Valleys grid system)

let us place and plant fully grown trees on edges gosh darn it

grass patterns returning (love triangles as they were my pattern in nl, but I want circles and squares to return as well)

Having too small of Final housing upgrade, in total you get a main room thats 8x8, siderooms that are 6x6, and the top and bottom are 6x10, yet Harvey’s island gets all rooms that are as big in nl, is this just a oversight?

Isabelle not informing you of special events or npcs visiting when you load up the game but villagers will let you know, ex meteor shower, gulliver washed up, Saharah visiting etc...) at this point Nook was more informative-I love Isabelle, but it’s like she got amnesia-

small nitpicks but maybe they’ll be fixed in the future...maybe...


----------



## thisisausername

i am sick and tired of hearing about Maglevs in Love!! Cookie is almost always the one crafting and she never says anything else.. like thank u for the DIY but idc about Maglev Mike or whoever he was in love with. i also wish that NMTS weren't droppable, like mannequins back in NL. this was probably more of a complaint than a rant but....


----------



## Kewkiez

I miss the times when some of the villagers were actually rude. I'm looking at you GCN version. 

I kinda wish we still could use letters for an additional item storage. Not because I want more space, but because I was so used to doing it back then.

And I NOW understand the hype for Froggy Chair. We need it back in the series.


----------



## meggiewes

Kewkiez said:


> And I NOW understand the hype for Froggy Chair. We need it back in the series.



I still don't get the hype for froggy chair, but if you want furniture that makes noises there is the baby chair and the race car bed for your enjoyment.


----------



## Kewkiez

meggiewes said:


> I still don't get the hype for froggy chair, but if you want furniture that makes noises there is the baby chair and the race car bed for your enjoyment.



Haha it's just not the same!!


----------



## meggiewes

Kewkiez said:


> Haha it's just not the same!!



I am honestly mystified, but can you explain the appeal of froggy chair to me? To me, it just looks like a chair shaped like a frog that "ribbits" when you sit on it and people think that it sounds like a fart.

I just don't get it and I want to be in on it too!


----------



## Kewkiez

meggiewes said:


> I am honestly mystified, but can you explain the appeal of froggy chair to me? To me, it just looks like a chair shaped like a frog that "ribbits" when you sit on it and people think that it sounds like a fart.
> 
> I just don't get it and I want to be in on it too!







Froggy chair is a vibe, it's a friend...but as a piece of furniture. Just look at it.


----------



## swifterly

thisisausername said:


> i am sick and tired of hearing about Maglevs in Love!! Cookie is almost always the one crafting and she never says anything else.. like thank u for the DIY but idc about Maglev Mike or whoever he was in love with. i also wish that NMTS weren't droppable, like mannequins back in NL. this was probably more of a complaint than a rant but....



Right?? If they gave each personality like, 3 things they say during crafting it'd be such a small tweak but it'd help my QOL a lot lol. I mean, I'd even settle for 2. Anything other than the villagers robotically spitting out "Maglevs in Love" or "around the 52nd mile, inspiration just hit me" for the five millionth time


----------



## anne17

THESE CUT SCENES are TERRIBLE, why is leaving and coming so efffing clunky


----------



## Aleigh

Going deeper into the game I find myself getting frustrated at the fact that "you can't change clothes while you're wearing a wand outfit" or whatever. Like c'mon. I just wanted to see what a shirt looked like before I sold it. But you had to make it difficult. You can't even go in the Able's changing room while under this clothing spell like a goddamn force field

okay thanks for coming to my ted talk


----------



## RomanRichter

0orchid said:


> Some people take this game waaaay too seriously.. I know I shouldn't find this funny but I can't help myself:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242137
> View attachment 242138
> 
> 
> Not at all condoning actual harassment irl but WHAT
> how are smug villagers harassing people?? they have cute dialogue?? loool animal crossing really isn't for everybody, especially considering how the villagers have gotten 1000% more tame with the way they talk since gamecube!! you don't even have to talk to a villager if you hate them



Ok boys and girls, change of plans, now i think they will cut animals in next update, due to random snowflakes being harassed by already lobotomised animal. 

For all seriousness, I really won't be surprised in something like that!


----------



## starlightsong

Neechan said:


> You can’t store money or turnips in home storage, making you either store bells on the floor of your home or at the bank, and turnips outside (which by the way villagers won’t complain about)
> 
> Furniture items not falling out of the tree when hit with an axe of any kind, prompting 20 minutes of shaking each tree (worse on DAL tours when gathering resources and you don’t know about it, I found it out by accident when I was looking for the one wasp on like my fifth trip, it would have been helpful if wilbur told you about it) nl had items fall from trees
> 
> Our storage can’t be accessed outside, but clothing can as long as it’s in storage or in your pocket -you can’t put clothing away-
> 
> too many prompts for crafting an item you want to make multiples of (looking at you fishbait) Or buying clothing items from the Abel sisters (yes I want to use the fitting room and I want to buy more outfits, Mabel, just let me do it Dx)
> 
> tools not having a visual identifier to tell when it’s about to break, making you lose resources or money rock, nl had it with the axe showing wear and tear
> 
> part of tools, but I’d love to make them unbreakable, our ladders and poles don't break, so shouldn’t it be extended to the rest?
> 
> make the IDA more easy to use with terraforming water/cliffs, like I’d we hold a for a certain amount of time it would remove cliffs (something like Stardew Valleys grid system)
> 
> let us place and plant fully grown trees on edges gosh darn it
> 
> grass patterns returning (love triangles as they were my pattern in nl, but I want circles and squares to return as well)
> 
> Having too small of Final housing upgrade, in total you get a main room thats 8x8, siderooms that are 6x6, and the top and bottom are 6x10, yet Harvey’s island gets all rooms that are as big in nl, is this just a oversight?
> 
> Isabelle not informing you of special events or npcs visiting when you load up the game but villagers will let you know, ex meteor shower, gulliver washed up, Saharah visiting etc...) at this point Nook was more informative-I love Isabelle, but it’s like she got amnesia-
> 
> small nitpicks but maybe they’ll be fixed in the future...maybe...


on your point about isabelle, she does mention meteor showers though?? if i open the game during the morning she always tells me the weather report says we're in for a rare treat of shooting stars, and if i open it at night she always tells me the sky above my island is full of shooting stars. i agree with you on literally everything else in this post though, and it's especially strange to me how isabelle doesn't mention gulliver since she does in new leaf!


----------



## trashpedia

removed


----------



## Aleigh

RomanRichter said:


> Ok boys and girls, change of plans, now i think they will cut animals in next update, due to random snowflakes being harassed by already lobotomised animal.
> 
> For all seriousness, I really won't be surprised in something like that!


They better frickin not. They're finally starting to give back the hilarious dialogue that the crankies / smugs / snooties had in gamecube! Ofc course they'll never bring it back up to that level but they're starting to make them mean again and if anyone takes that away I might cry

also....what did the villager say? lmao


----------



## Argo

I wish you could access your nook stop from other islands ):


----------



## keishisplayhouse

I miss Olaf, and I miss having more buildings around.

Where did the Cafe go QAQ


----------



## DarkOnyx

SirBadger said:


> I’m curious to know why you feel NL dialogue is better than NH.


Well, I haven't played New Leaf in several years, but I don't remember villager personalities being this distinct (Distinct not in a good way). Sure, the dialogue was definitely lacking, compared to previous games, but with a little imagination, each villager resembled their own person. Within New Horizons, most of the villagers (Jocks being a perfect example) won't be quiet about their own quirk. Jocks were pretty loud about it already in previous games, but it seems like their characters were a little more 3-dimensional, in a sense. In this game they just seem like walking caricatures of their archetype. Same with lazies, who more often than not only talk about their bug friends.


----------



## Pixori

I'm completely frustrated that I had no idea that I couldn't move residential services. I already have terraforming. I worked hard to get all the Easter bunny event items and I got all the Sakura diys and... then AFTER I got terraforming, I started seeing everywhere on twitter that you can't move your residential service building. 

I'm just really upset, esp since I know the bunny won't come back so I couldn't do that over again and if I reset to get the building in a better spot, I'd be letting go of so many things I've built up and gotten attached to in this game. It's so frustrating that they give us all this control but decide that the residential building is the one thing that we'll be forced to just 'deal' with. I'm just so upset about it.

I don't know if they'd patch it and it's kind of hard to just 'work around' it, when it's so off to the side and I'd love if it were centered with my airport I just..

I really don't know what to do. It's literally conflicting me sm but my wife is begging me not to reset bc she loves my island and I've put so much work into it. AAAA


----------



## alyssaisrad93

Let me preface this by saying that I do love the game. I've already put over 150 hours into it, so it's not that the game is bad. I think the villagers and characters look _amazing_ and I love a lot of the small details they've included, like rain hitting windows and villagers doing more around the town.

But they took out _so_ much of what made AC such a unique and fun game. Everyone in this thread has mentioned them all by now, but my question is just why? Take Rover for example. He has been a staple since the GC version and they couldn't even come up with a new role for him? All of the things they removed that people loved, or things they added that people hate really make me question how long this game was in development for. I mean NL came out in 2013, I think 7 years is plenty of time to make a complete game and it's obvious this game isn't complete. I think if Nintendo would just tell people that these things would be added back in then we wouldn't be so frustrated. But Nintendo isn't known to be the most user-friendly company, so for now we're stuck in limbo just hoping that we eventually get everything back. 

I had similar issues with BoTW. I know everyone praises it as the best Zelda game, and I liked a lot of the features and design elements, but they changed so much and made the game feel empty, which is the same thing they've done with AC. I love Nintendo, I've been playing since the GB/N64 days, but they've become so much more restrictive over the years and it hasn't helped their games. There's a reason the GC was the last console that had games that people still obsess over and adore. But that's a topic for a different thread lol.


----------



## RomanRichter

alyssaisrad93 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I do love the game. I've already put over 150 hours into it, so it's not that the game is bad. I think the villagers and characters look _amazing_ and I love a lot of the small details they've included, like rain hitting windows and villagers doing more around the town.
> 
> But they took out _so_ much of what made AC such a unique and fun game. Everyone in this thread has mentioned them all by now, but my question is just why? Take Rover for example. He has been a staple since the GC version and they couldn't even come up with a new role for him? All of the things they removed that people loved, or things they added that people hate really make me question how long this game was in development for. I mean NL came out in 2013, I think 7 years is plenty of time to make a complete game and it's obvious this game isn't complete. I think if Nintendo would just tell people that these things would be added back in then we wouldn't be so frustrated. But Nintendo isn't known to be the most user-friendly company, so for now we're stuck in limbo just hoping that we eventually get everything back.
> 
> I had similar issues with BoTW. I know everyone praises it as the best Zelda game, and I liked a lot of the features and design elements, but they changed so much and made the game feel empty, which is the same thing they've done with AC. I love Nintendo, I've been playing since the GB/N64 days, but they've become so much more restrictive over the years and it hasn't helped their games. There's a reason the GC was the last console that had games that people still obsess over and adore. But that's a topic for a different thread lol.



I believe answer is already in everyone's mind: money.

I stiil stand behind my own idea: ACNH was created as cute digital diorama, that takes many things that people liked in pocket camp. With a pinch of live service model on top.

Yeap, that's simple. We all aready bought it, and millions others, we eat it! Now we can only rant, be vocal and hope for better. Problem is, sales are saying other picture, and SCesque majority are backinup current state of game.

Also,no point in starting message with game appraise, it's not start citizen forum or Twitter, people here still have understanding what AC is supposed to be, we criticize game because we all love this series, and we all want it to be best!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Also x2, where I can get official ACNH hater title?


----------



## kiyyie

The inflation on the villagers is a joke. I lurk Raymond threads to see the greed unfold. An auction could start at 10 nmt & rise in one comment into the hundreds. More people who play casually will never get their chance with sniping like this. It’s just sad


----------



## JKDOS

DarkOnyx said:


> This will be an EXTREMELY unpopular opinion, but I miss dirt patches and grass deterioration. I felt like it added character to the town, and I enjoyed making dirt paths.



With path making tool, we still can make dirt paths. It's just more fined tuned now.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



ali.di.magix said:


> ok I just came here to say how annoying it is when you knock a wasp nest out of a tree and then try to get into a building whilst holding a tool - it almost never lets you in and I get stung everytime  Some interactions like that are a bit buggy compared to NL



Just catch the wasp, it's a single button.  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



Neechan said:


> You can’t store money in home  storage, *making you* either *store bells* on the floor of your home or *at the bank*,



Oh the humanity


----------



## Saah

alyssaisrad93 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I do love the game. I've already put over 150 hours into it, so it's not that the game is bad. I think the villagers and characters look _amazing_ and I love a lot of the small details they've included, like rain hitting windows and villagers doing more around the town.
> 
> But they took out _so_ much of what made AC such a unique and fun game. Everyone in this thread has mentioned them all by now, but my question is just why? Take Rover for example. He has been a staple since the GC version and they couldn't even come up with a new role for him? All of the things they removed that people loved, or things they added that people hate really make me question how long this game was in development for. I mean NL came out in 2013, I think 7 years is plenty of time to make a complete game and it's obvious this game isn't complete. I think if Nintendo would just tell people that these things would be added back in then we wouldn't be so frustrated. But Nintendo isn't known to be the most user-friendly company, so for now we're stuck in limbo just hoping that we eventually get everything back.
> 
> I had similar issues with BoTW. I know everyone praises it as the best Zelda game, and I liked a lot of the features and design elements, but they changed so much and made the game feel empty, which is the same thing they've done with AC. I love Nintendo, I've been playing since the GB/N64 days, but they've become so much more restrictive over the years and it hasn't helped their games. There's a reason the GC was the last console that had games that people still obsess over and adore. But that's a topic for a different thread lol.


First of all I disagree with the BoTW part, but that's for another thread. I think the main reason why this is happening is the fact that there will be DLCs. I hope not, but I bet Nintendo is going the EA way, releasing a barebones game only to add all the features that should have been there from the start in paid DLCs. There's no other explanation why they would remove so much content from the game. It's not like they need bad publicity like the Sonic movie did.


----------



## Sanaki

I hate audie’s house exterior. I honestly don’t like those houses with the ponytails or whatever


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Saah said:


> First of all I disagree with the BoTW part, but that's for another thread. I think the main reason why this is happening is the fact that there will be DLCs. I hope not, but I bet Nintendo is going the EA way, releasing a barebones game only to add all the features that should have been there from the start in paid DLCs. There's no other explanation why they would remove so much content from the game. It's not like they need bad publicity like the Sonic movie did.


Just like Game Freak with Sword and Shield


----------



## JKDOS

alyssaisrad93 said:


> Take Rover for example. He has been a staple since the GC version and they couldn't even come up with a new role for him?



Except that Rover never made it to Wild Word. So the fact he may not be in New Horizons is nothing new.


----------



## RomanRichter

LittleMissPanda said:


> Just like Game Freak with Sword and Shield



This is why I hated SnS defenders and everyone who defends this idiocy from big companies

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



JKDOS said:


> Except that Rover never made it to Wild Word. So the fact he may not be in New Horizons is nothing new.



But here we also don't have Kappa


----------



## DaviddivaD

Why can't we use bells that is in the ABD when we buy from the catalog? They both come from the same darn machine.

Also, why don't we have an app on our Nook Phone that works like Apple/Google/Samsung Pay when we buy things from the Nooklings and the tailor shop that takes the bells from the ABD. Or simply give us back the credit card from City Folk.

Also again, why don't we have an app either on the Nook Phone (or on our real smart device via Nook Link in the Switch Online app) that can locate where villagers are? You know, since they removed the megaphone?


----------



## Aardbei

JKDOS said:


> Except that Rover never made it to Wild Word. So the fact he may not be in New Horizons is nothing new.



We could see him at the Roost sometimes


----------



## Princess

- I hate to say it but the game feels so unfinished  Dialogue is repetitive and so many things were removed from new leaf. Bushes, gyroids, the cafe, diving etc. I know they could potentially all be in an update but why aren’t they available from the start? Wish they reserved the update for actual new features.

- I wish furniture was distributed in a more random order as well. Feels like everyone has roughly the same furniture they’re decorating with right now? I’m sure as time progresses everyone’s island will look more diverse but yeah

- Restricting certain colour ways for outside furniture...oh boy. There’s no way to get different colour variations of the nook miles redeemable recipes and items unless you trade with someone online (as far as I know). Can be frustrating for those who don’t have a lot of time to play/go online looking for a specific item

- Room sizes appear smaller this game.


----------



## JKDOS

Princess said:


> - Room sizes appear smaller this game.



They are slightly smaller, sadly.


----------



## starlightsong

said it before and i’ll say it again: i can’t stand coming on here and seeing people try to shut down others’ opinions about the game. is this the rant thread or the debate thread?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



JKDOS said:


> Except that Rover never made it to Wild Word. So the fact he may not be in New Horizons is nothing new.


except actually that’s wrong, he may not have played a major role in wild world but you can still talk to him in the roost and he also helps set up tag mode so you can send bottle mail. he’s literally been in every game in some capacity so this IS something new.


----------



## Dustbird

Here's a rant for you; I wish people would stop ranting about this game. I don't mean the small annoyances, I mean ranting about the whole experience. Some are so focused on what they see as negative that they become completely blind to the abundance of positives.


----------



## daisyy

someone already posted about this but i'm really sad about the lack of rococo and regal furniture in this game.. it would go so nicely with the arched path design


----------



## starlightsong

Dustbird said:


> Here's a rant for you; I wish people would stop ranting about this game. I don't mean the small annoyances, I mean ranting about the whole experience. Some are so focused on what they see as negative that they become completely blind to the abundance of positives.


i can’t speak for everyone but just because i’m ranting about the game and have a lot of issues with it doesn’t mean i don’t still love some parts of it, and i know a lot of others here have said the same. this just literally isn’t the thread for that sort of thing—the ACNH positivity thread may be more suited to you.


----------



## Dustbird

starlightsong said:


> i can’t speak for everyone but just because i’m ranting about the game and have a lot of issues with it doesn’t mean i don’t still love some parts of it, and i know a lot of others here have said the same. this just literally isn’t the thread for that sort of thing—the ACNH positivity thread may be more suited to you.


I wasn't talking about anyone in particular, it was a generalised statement. This is a rant thread, no? There's my rant, I'm not looking for debates, just needed to express my frustration briefly. No need to get defensive.


----------



## starlightsong

Dustbird said:


> I wasn't talking about anyone in particular, it was a generalised statement. This is a rant thread, no? There's my rant, I'm not looking for debates, just needed to express my frustration briefly. No need to get defensive.


i’m sorry, i just felt it was kinda odd to come on a rant thread and say people should stop ranting, and wanted to assure that just because people are ranting on here doesn’t mean they’re only seeing the negatives like you think? i actually didn’t mean to be rude.


----------



## Yulaldie

Villager amount seems stupidly low seeing as you can have up to 8 players homes instead ><


----------



## Dustbird

starlightsong said:


> i’m sorry, i just felt it was kinda odd to come on a rant thread and say people should stop ranting, and wanted to assure that just because people are ranting on here doesn’t mean they’re only seeing the negatives like you think? i actually didn’t mean to be rude.


That's all right, don't worry about it. 

I only commented because in some cases there seems to be ONLY rants, which I think is very unfair and just downright destructive towards oneself. I don't mean to imply that any kind of critique is uncalled for, just that it's a good idea to keep a good balance and a healthy perspective. Again, this is just a generalised statement. That's all.


----------



## starlightsong

Dustbird said:


> That's all right, don't worry about it.
> 
> I only commented because in some cases there seems to be ONLY rants, which I think is very unfair and just downright destructive towards oneself. I don't mean to imply that any kind of critique is uncalled for, just that it's a good idea to keep a good balance and a healthy perspective. Again, this is just a generalised statement. That's all.



Yeah I'm sorry again, I really didn't mean to be rude at all and if you had just said you wish people would see the positives of the game more I would've left that completely alone! It's definitely good to try and keep an open mind and see that ACNH has good aspects to it still. It was really just the statement that you wish people would stop ranting about the game, being made on a thread _for _ranting about the game, that made me wanna say something but I understand where you're coming from now. (I guess it's also my bad for saying this isn't the debate thread and then debating with you, so... sorry about that too, lol)


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

DarkOnyx said:


> Well, I haven't played New Leaf in several years, but I don't remember villager personalities being this distinct (Distinct not in a good way). Sure, the dialogue was definitely lacking, compared to previous games, but with a little imagination, each villager resembled their own person. Within New Horizons, most of the villagers (Jocks being a perfect example) won't be quiet about their own quirk. Jocks were pretty loud about it already in previous games, but it seems like their characters were a little more 3-dimensional, in a sense. In this game they just seem like walking caricatures of their archetype. Same with lazies, who more often than not only talk about their bug friends.



Oh, I see. Good to know!


----------



## starlightsong

not about NH specifically i guess since NL's limit was also 10, but i really wish i could have just one more villager omg... i have snake and teddy on my island and, although i have snake's amiibo, i don't want to kick him out right now because he's a fave and i just got him in not long ago. i do not have teddy's amiibo and got him as my starter jock, so due to being forced to either share an island with my brother or pay $360 for him to have his own, i _have _to keep teddy until at least my brother's birthday because teddy is his fave and if i kicked him without having his card i'd feel bad.

so why is this an issue, why would i need to kick one of my jocks? because my friend wants to give me dom and i want him so bad but i already don't have all the personalities and i just cannot exchange any of my current non-jock villagers for a third one who will talk about nothing but muscles all the time!! like i love all 3 of these guys but their dialogue is not varied enough for me to _actually have _all 3 of them at once on the same game when there's a limit of 10. asdkjfhf nintendo why... looks like i'm going on ebay to look for teddy's card!


----------



## JKDOS

You can't drop or give away customized furniture.

Fauna wanted a log sofa as a souvenir. So I made one, and customized it to have the town flag on it, and was not able to give it to her. Had to go back and make a plain one.


----------



## Imbri

JKDOS said:


> You can't drop or give away customized furniture.
> 
> Fauna wanted a log sofa as a souvenir. So I made one, and customized it to have the town flag on it, and was not able to give it to her. Had to go back and make a plain one.



It must be patterns. The other day, Sally asked for a rocking horse. I used the customizing kits to make it pastel and I was able to give it to her without a problem.

I just wish there was a way to tell what items are customized when looking at your pockets.


----------



## JKDOS

Imbri said:


> I just wish there was a way to tell what items are customized when looking at your pockets.



The leaf turns to a pale green, doesn't it?


----------



## starlightsong

Imbri said:


> It must be patterns. The other day, Sally asked for a rocking horse. I used the customizing kits to make it pastel and I was able to give it to her without a problem.
> 
> I just wish there was a way to tell what items are customized when looking at your pockets.


From what I can tell, you can give them stuff that's customized with default options or the patterns Sable gives you, but not actual custom designs. I did the same thing with the log sofa, tried to give Teddy one with our town flag but couldn't. IIRC, I changed it to one of the patterns you get from Sable and it worked. I'm sure I've also given them other customized stuff before.

Edit: Just double checked because Teddy was finally in his house and yep, you can use Sable's patterns on stuff you gift villagers! Just can't be your own custom ones, I guess.


----------



## Aardbei

JKDOS said:


> The leaf turns to a pale green, doesn't it?



This is only when you put a personal pattern. By the way it is also said, when you're about to customize an item with a pattern, that you wont be able to drop it or give it away


----------



## towki

One small thing that irks me is designs. Specifically the way the design now adds curves to make it look "smooth" when it just looks clunky. And Tom Nook forbid you try to make a plaid design or pixel art.


----------



## JKDOS

Aardbei said:


> By the way it is also said, when you're about to customize an item with a pattern, that you won't be able to drop it or give it away



Yeah, I skip past all the warnings because I felt like it was trying to tell me something about changing the patterns later on. So that one is on me.


----------



## meggiewes

towki said:


> One small thing that irks me is designs. Specifically the way the design now adds curves to make it look "smooth" when it just looks clunky. And Tom Nook forbid you try to make a plaid design or pixel art.



I feel that! I have found that small plaid works, but big plaid just turns into circles. It is slightly frustrating when you would like big, chunky plaid.


----------



## RomanRichter

I wish they will fix road buildng and will add  options to build 45° roads and mix and match without gaps between different road types


----------



## rwmw

Dustbird said:


> Here's a rant for you; I wish people would stop ranting about this game. I don't mean the small annoyances, I mean ranting about the whole experience. Some are so focused on what they see as negative that they become completely blind to the abundance of positives.



People are allowed to critique a game they paid for. There’s nothing wrong with people being disappointed that the quality of NH isn’t up to par.


----------



## Lumbridge

rwmw said:


> People are allowed to critique a game they paid for. There’s nothing wrong with people being disappointed that the quality of NH isn’t up to par.



Yes, I had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## DarkOnyx

JKDOS said:


> With path making tool, we still can make dirt paths. It's just more fined tuned now.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Just catch the wasp, it's a single button.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the humanity


The dirt paths you can lay look unnatural and smooth though. I'm glad it doesn't bother you too much, but I do miss the gritty dirt textures in the previous games.


----------



## Dustbird

rwmw said:


> People are allowed to critique a game they paid for. There’s nothing wrong with people being disappointed that the quality of NH isn’t up to par.


Never said people are not allowed to have opinions. But that doesn't mean that said opinions aren't stupid. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Mink777

Who in the front office thought it was a good idea to bring Cashmere back? More of a WA thing, but still, we could have had Megumi.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

Also, you shouldn’t be allowed to get duplicates in NMT islands unless you have run through the entire roster.


----------



## Rosewater

Olivia was camping on my island and I convinced her to move in until she said she couldn't because all of the plots were filled up. I went to go look at the last plot that's going to be filled and it says Judy is moving in. Judy is unwanted  even more so now that she's preventing Olivia from moving in


----------



## SuperK98

Anybody feel like we might've had too high expectations? After waiting 7 years plus a delay I had perhaps foolishly convinced myself this game was gonna be Animal Crossing Ultimate. As of now I'm feeling pretty disappointed and if a lot of the missing things from past games aren't added in updates I'm gonna feel like I got ripped off


----------



## Neechan

starlightsong said:


> on your point about isabelle, she does mention meteor showers though?? if i open the game during the morning she always tells me the weather report says we're in for a rare treat of shooting stars, and if i open it at night she always tells me the sky above my island is full of shooting stars. i agree with you on literally everything else in this post though, and it's especially strange to me how isabelle doesn't mention gulliver since she does in new leaf!



interesting, I have yet to see her mention it in that way yet, if anything, a mention of a weather report on the bulletin board would help so much, I’m so used to checking it for my info from nl...

I don’t think Isabelle ever mentioned npcs that were visiting now that I think about it, in nl, she’d mention shops opening, tortimer visiting to unlock the island, villager birthdays and holidays when you opened the game.

I recall that If you had the police station, booker (or copper) depending on who you had, if you talked to them, he would mention if you had travelers in your town or not (ex copper mentioning a storm brewing off the coast was gulliver)


----------



## Neechan

JKDOS said:


> With path making tool, we still can make dirt paths. It's just more fined tuned now.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Just catch the wasp, it's a single button.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the humanity


 
Well, I know its a bit of a nitpick, but when your tired and don’t want to travel all the way over to town hall, in my case, it’s almost 3 acres over and I have to climb down cliffs, it’s a great convenience.

This is bad because if you are selling turnips in another town with a high number and just happen to overfill those 40 slots with 99k bell-bags (41 coming from your wallet) you’re out of luck, unless it’s a friend that you trust won’t pocket it, and you can’t put the funds in the ABD in said town making you go all the way back to deposit it (rinse repeat if you have over 40 stacks of 100+ Pockets full of turnips to sell.

also to add on to my gripes, nook shopping limit of 5 items per person and taking until next day to deliver my items.

What happened to the 10 limit of ordering and the items coming at 9am and 5pm? Unless the post system comes back with the 3 pelicans (Pelly, Phyllis and Pete) and not with Orville (nothing against him), this is possibly the reason why they don’t do it, because it was a joint effort with them (it may not happen, unless he decides to upgrade from a post rack)


----------



## starlightsong

Neechan said:


> interesting, I have yet to see her mention it in that way yet, if anything, a mention of a weather report on the bulletin board would help so much, I’m so used to checking it for my info from nl...
> 
> I don’t think Isabelle ever mentioned npcs that were visiting now that I think about it, in nl, she’d mention shops opening, tortimer visiting to unlock the island, villager birthdays and holidays when you opened the game.
> 
> I recall that If you had the police station, booker (or copper) depending on who you had, if you talked to them, he would mention if you had travelers in your town or not (ex copper mentioning a storm brewing off the coast was gulliver)


not my screenshot but here's one of her mentioning the shooting stars!




i wonder if maybe she doesn't always mention it for some reason, like maybe if she has another announcement to make?? having it on the bulletin board would help for sure, especially if that's the case.
i'm sure she mentions gulliver in new leaf though! i don't have a screenshot but i still play it and the other day she told me someone strange was washed up on the beach and he was there, that's why i find it odd that she doesn't do the same in NH. i wish there was some indicator of these things either through the billboard or isabelle, or both if it's possible that isabelle might not always announce them for some reason (like the meteor showers).


----------



## Sir Zyr

Mild rant, but why the hell do refined gold itmes (items that take only gold nuggets to make) sell for the same as the gold nuggets themselves? For example. the gold plates (1 gold nugget) sell for 10k bells apiece, and a stack of gold bars (3 gold nuggets) sells for 30k. Every other item I can think of that you can make goes for more than the constituent parts used to make it as far as I know, so why does gold furniture go for so little?


----------



## Velvet Hearts

I hate that so much was removed from the old games, like why??? They didn’t have to add onto the features, just leave them be. Almost everything from the old games were removed, and there’s not enough new to make up for it. It just makes me really upset.


----------



## PugLovex

is it just me or, is the storage WAYYYY smaller than new leaf’s? it’s so annoying because i has all this space in NL and in NH it feels like i barely have any...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Velvet Hearts said:


> I hate that so much was removed from the old games, like why??? They didn’t have to add onto the features, just leave them be. Almost everything from the old games were removed, and there’s not enough new to make up for it. It just makes me really upset.


honestly, i’m just happy enough brewster and leif are coming soon. i’m really hoping for more shops, things to do, more of the og characters, etc.


----------



## Sir Zyr

PugLovex said:


> is it just me or, is the storage WAYYYY smaller than new leaf’s? it’s so annoying because i has all this space in NL and in NH it feels like i barely have any...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> 
> honestly, i’m just happy enough brewster and leif are coming soon. i’m really hoping for more shops, things to do, more of the og characters, etc.


Storage grows with each house expansion. Once you have the basement, as I do, you have 1600 storage spaces total (I am so not kidding)


----------



## RomanRichter

Sir Zyr said:


> Storage grows with each house expansion. Once you have the basement, as I do, you have 1600 storage spaces total (I am so not kidding)




It's good and dandy, but they also should return classic storages insted of making everything a dresser (Still laughing about possibility to change clothes in your fridge)


----------



## DaviddivaD

Why don't we have a dedicated trading window/screen like MMORPGs such as EverQuest. Where you drag and drop the item or bells you want to trade on the person's character you're trading with. A screen comes up and you place the item and/or bells on your half of the screen and the person you're trading with does the same on their part of the screen. Both parties have to press "Ready" to accept the trade. We still have to trade items by dropping them on the ground. This is why people are still getting scammed. EverQuest came out in 1997. This came out in 2020. Why Nintendo? Why?


----------



## SpiritofAce

Happy Home Designer had better Crankies than this game. Go take a look at their dialogue from there - it was way better. Guess they decided to go back to the NL dialogue lol.


----------



## Incarnate

Things I wish were in the game:

*1.* Kicks having a shop or requesting to build a shop after you purchase so much from him. It could be an extension to the Able sisters to save space, like Shampoodle was in NL.

*2.* No Brewster/cafe. I know we've had some leaks about this coming in a future update, but I really miss the guy and the cafe! It'd be nice for it to be in the museum again like it was in WW. 

*3. *No art in the museum and no Crazy Redd. This also irritates me a bit. I feel like the museum is missing out by not having this. 

*4. *Crafting items in your house using what is in your storage. For the sake of convenience more than anything else. It just feels like this should have been included.

*5. *Crafting multiples of the same item in one go. Seriously, one fish bait at a time is driving me nuts!

*6. *Leif. I loved the fact we had a little gardening shop/corner in NL! I know he's been mentioned as an event thing, but I'm disappointed he doesn't have a permanent role in the town.

*7.* More upgrades to Nooklings. It feels so small in comparison to the other games. 

*8. *Swimming/diving. I've noticed there are fully rendered 3D rocks in the water. Why go through that effort and NOT let people go swimming out there?

*9.* Bushes. Okay, these were GREAT in NL. Why can't we bring them back? 

Don't get me wrong; I absolutely love the crafting and DIY system in NH and the town decorating is great! I just wish that they'd add a few more bits and pieces.


----------



## Romaki

I wish the ceremonies were automatic again, I always forget about them and then they just stack up forever.


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## RomanRichter

I will laugh if nintendo eventually will sell solutions to problems and inconvenience they created


----------



## aria2232

Just wanna say that I hate the fact that you have to go in and out of the changing room when you wan to buy clothes from the same category....
It really puts me off buying, also leading buying duplicates because I can't keep track of what I actually bought...


----------



## ewoodcourt

I really miss the Island from NL  compared to the Nook Miles Islands it was so much better - had minigames to play, way better storage and you didn't have to pay for tools! Plus (and this is just a personal preference) but I much preferred beetle farming. 

Honestly the Nook Miles Islands in general are just a bit of a bust for me.


----------



## JKDOS

PugLovex said:


> is it just me or, is the storage WAYYYY smaller than new leaf’s? it’s so annoying because i has all this space in NL and in NH it feels like i barely have any...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> 
> honestly, i’m just happy enough brewster and leif are coming soon. i’m really hoping for more shops, things to do, more of the og characters, etc.



It's just you. Storage space is 1600 spots, and things stack, meaning you can store 10s of thousands of items. New Leaf didn't even come close to storing even 500 items.


----------



## duckyducky

BALLOON PRESENTS ARE STRESSING ME OUT *make it stop make it stop*


----------



## JKDOS

duckyducky said:


> BALLOON PRESENTS ARE STRESSING ME OUT *make it stop make it stop*



Just stop popping them. There's nothing stressful about optional gameplay.


----------



## duckyducky

JKDOS said:


> Just stop popping them. There's nothing stressful about optional gameplay.


ok opinion police it is irritating how frequently they appear


----------



## LittleMissPanda

....I sure hope mangoes, lemons, bananas, persimmons, lychees, and durians return  Can't have a proper tropical island without tropical/exotic fruits.

Also, bushes and swimming. PLEASE NINTENDO, don't be like Game Freak introducing awesome additions then suddenly omitting them in the next game!!


----------



## PugLovex

ewoodcourt said:


> I really miss the Island from NL  compared to the Nook Miles Islands it was so much better - had minigames to play, way better storage and you didn't have to pay for tools! Plus (and this is just a personal preference) but I much preferred beetle farming.
> 
> Honestly the Nook Miles Islands in general are just a bit of a bust for me.



i do too! i prefer beetle/shark farming way better. for me it was quick and efficient and i’d normally get 300k bells whereas the tarantula islands i get about half of that.


----------



## SpiritofAce

JKDOS said:


> Just stop popping them. There's nothing stressful about optional gameplay.


Are you just in this thread to refute all of the perfectly reasonable points people are bringing up, then?


----------



## hibiskuuss

Okay so I stumbled upon this thread yesterday and I was debating about writing because I *GENUINELY LOVE THIS GAME. 
However, there are quite a few things that still bother me / I miss / I was expecting to be in New Horizons. *

1. I feel there isn't much to do other than work on your town. I've played countless hours of New Leaf for the past 7 years and I feel in comparison to New Leaf , New Horizons is seriously lacking on minigames / events (even if there will be updates??). I get New leaf had the dock to go to the Island, but will it ever be implemented in New Horizons?? I mean there's a dock there... But no where to go so far that we know of. Other than the few Bug-Off's and Fishing Tourney's I feel there isn't much meant for multiplayer other than trading items / villagers at the moment which makes me kind of .. sad??

2. Multiplayer restrictions: I understand why they did it but i feel like it takes a lot of the fun away?? Having the best friend restriction to do anything makes it virtually impossible / quite annoying to trade things such as flower or materials that would be hidden in trees/ rocks/ the ground. Even when you're best friends that most you can do is dig, which makes it quite restrictive when having people over. The only thing to do is shop, catch bugs and fish...

3. Gyroids and Pitfalls. Pitfalls are now a DIY but it takes a while to even get the DIY, up until I found it i didn't even think they existed??

4. NewLeaf introduced bushes and tropical fruit: bananas , mango, lychee, persimmons etc. and now they just .. don't exist???? Same with diving and using the wet suit

5. I genuinely believe a camper comes only once a month or every two months in your campsite and it's annoying that it's not more often... / I fell island tours have spawn rates of each villager and some are way harder to find / easier to find.

6. I thought all amiibos, even the sanrio characters etc would be implemented into the game??? Idk I just kinda assumed even tho not all NPC characters like Reese and Cyrus, Harriet aren't here in the game.

7. If you were going to add a force villager feature out wouldn't you make sure that's not literally the biggest thing to bug someone's town?? Idk it seems fishy to me that that was a new feature and they didn't even check to make sure it didn't cause any problems.

8. Villagers have the same text over and over again. I can't stand having two of the same personality in my town because it's literally the same text with no variety.

9. I think only playable events are only playable during the year they come out?? Since I time travel so much I'm not in 2020, so I never got to experience Bunny Day in my own town. I went to a friend's town and I couldn't even do everything because of best friend restrictions??

10. After you complete the "story" there aren't any shop upgrades??

11: Nintendo made it harder to make "Tarantula Islands spawn" even though that's what I did in the New Leaf island all the time with my friends? Cut down all the trees in the center and catch the rare bugs for hours and sell them to make money. It just seems a little ehh imo.

12: also why do golden tools break :'0

Here are just a few for conversation :')) But i genuinely love this game and I really hope Nintendo adds some of these things back soon in future updates~


----------



## Lumearia

Does it bother anyone how weirdly janky terraforming feels sometimes? I swear I've had moments where I've wanted to terraform a specific spot and it'll slide me 2 spots and terraform a spot I didn't even want to..


----------



## Mello

All I want right now is the ability to use bridges to connect over land. I want to use bridges to connect the mountains I terraform and have water running below the bridges on the ground level. That'd make for some interesting town designs.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I am sick of getting DIYs for lovely stuff I can't make because I can't get the flower types without begging or buying my way into strangers' islands. I'm hopeful my ability to buy flowers expands but right now its very irritating.


----------



## Boundingfeather

The ACNH devs are cowards for putting in the tree limit for 5-star island ratings. 

YES I DO NEED ALL 300 OF THESE TREES. I TECHNICALLY NEED MORE. I ALSO NEED LILIES OF THE VALLEY.


----------



## Yeatu

Oof, I really like the game, but I have so many complaints!

1. I hate how I can't craft multiple fish baits at once, why does it have to take me up 3 minutes instead of 10 seconds?
2. Not being able to craft inside your home using the stuff that's in the storage, makes 0 sense.
3. Not being able to craft immediately stuff that requires other diy things (such as a fishing rod). Why do I have to make the flimsy version, when they could just give you the option to merge it together, if you know what I mean?
4. Campers appearing once every 300 years, what did i build the campsite for?
5. The lack of exotic fruit and of a minigame island, like the one in NL. I spent hours there!
6. More. Shops. I. Want. Them. All.
7. There's generally so much less stuff to do? I used to play for hours NL, I get bored in NH after one hour and I feel like the only goal is to make my island pretty. ( Where is all the lost stuff, the favors, in almost a month playing, I got to deliver only one package and found a single lost item. Like what am I supposed to do?
8. So much trash when fishing! Waaaay too much, it's frustrating, I either catch a can or a sea bass.
9. Not receiving letters from the villagers if I don't send one. I loved to get them, now if I don't write one, nobody bothers.
10. The villagers repeat themselves way too much.
11. After talking with them twice they just keep saying "wow!! Now you surely are bored" and get all annoying. I hate it so so much. I really liked "talking" with villagers. Now there's no point. (
12. Villagers don't seek you out as much as they used to. Again, this makes me feel like they "don't want to interact". And it doesn't make sense.
13. Having to accept the first camper. I. Frickin. Hate. Klaus. Get him out.
14. Where is Rooster? I know that he's coming, but jeez, they delayed this game, they surely had the time to put him in. Why wait, he's not a "seasonal" character (and I'm pretty mad about that because Rooster is my favorite character since I was a kid).
15. This is dumb, but I want the post office back. (
It would've been nice if we could build it after x amount of time. I know it isn't going to happen, but I just loved Pelly, Pete and Phillis. ;-; And it's nice to send multiple letters at once, why do they not allow that anymore wth. Ahshshs

Overall, I really like NH and want to see it get better, but I'm afraid to have had wayyy more fun with NL. I hope that more stuff will be coming soon.


----------



## Mink777

NMT are trash


----------



## starlightsong

ewoodcourt said:


> I really miss the Island from NL  compared to the Nook Miles Islands it was so much better - had minigames to play, way better storage and you didn't have to pay for tools! Plus (and this is just a personal preference) but I much preferred beetle farming.
> 
> Honestly the Nook Miles Islands in general are just a bit of a bust for me.





PugLovex said:


> i do too! i prefer beetle/shark farming way better. for me it was quick and efficient and i’d normally get 300k bells whereas the tarantula islands i get about half of that.


i agree with both of you!! it also makes a big difference that for me, i'm terrified of tarantulas even in NH but i can handle the beetles on NL's island. and i'm just desperate for the minigames back honestly, i was actually hoping there would be _more _because they're so fun to play with friends but some additional variety would be nice, not expecting them to be deleted entirely! i see no reason why we can't go to tortimer's island, honestly? don't isabelle and tom still know him? is he dead? is kapp'n dead? it's so silly to me, this is already a tropical island game and you let us go to harvey's photo studio island!


----------



## smokeoak

If we got New Leaf with updated HD graphics I think it would be far better than New Horizons in several respects. I like terraforming, it's fun, but there is nothing for me to do now but terraform. 

My villagers seem more interested in conversing with eachother about the "rock-scream" competitions they have literally every day than they do talking to me for the three times I'm allowed to talk with them before they get annoyed.

There is so little interesting furniture now, but it seems like Nintendo isn't going to bring the old sets back in favor of appealing to the new/ casual demographic who want more realistic houses and gardens. 

I hate the moonlight. It's too bright and I miss New Leaf where the nighttime actually looked like the nighttime. 

I don't like being forced to receive my villagers in a certain order. Uchi-Jock-Peppy-Lazy-Normal-Smug-Cranky-Snooty. There is also no RNG. Everything is linked to your save file (flowers, fruit, colored furniture, nook miles furniture) and you are forced to trade for everything because Nintendo wants money.

There is no reason there should be this many game-breaking bugs in a "finished" game. New Horizons was released half-baked and incomplete and forcing your audience to wait til you give them the rest of the game is cheap and unfriendly to consumers.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I want the flea market system back! Do you guys remember that? A little guy coming along to your house to check out your wares and you can sell the furniture to them. And you can go to their houses and possibly buy that super rare item they happen to own! (if you were lucky, of course lol cuz some of them KNEW that item was rare)

I really enjoyed how in WW if you tap a little guy they would wave back to you! Or scowl if they were mad at you! Gosh it was the most adorable thing. I know CF did it too but WW did it cuter <3<3<3


----------



## RomanRichter

smokeoak said:


> I don't like being forced to receive my villagers in a certain order. Uchi-Jock-Peppy-Lazy-Normal-Smug-Cranky-Snooty. There is also no RNG. Everything is linked to your save file (flowers, fruit, colored furniture, nook miles furniture) and you are forced to trade for everything because Nintendo wants money.








And to balance that, yet again, we got poor excuse of Animals dialogue and nothing much to do

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



LittleMissPanda said:


> I want the flea market system back! Do you guys remember that? A little guy coming along to your house to check out your wares and you can sell the furniture to them. And you can go to their houses and possibly buy that super rare item they happen to own! (if you were lucky, of course lol cuz some of them KNEW that item was rare)
> 
> I really enjoyed how in WW if you tap a little guy they would wave back to you! Or scowl if they were mad at you! Gosh it was the most adorable thing. I know CF did it too but WW did it cuter <3<3<3


Pretty much agree, but this, oh no! Will make ham-fisted online interactions more usseless than they are now   

Animals here also react to your emotes, but you need to be in front of them


----------



## LuchaSloth

My only real complaint is that everything feels WAY too time-restricted. And I don't mean just for building upgrades or special visitors or anything like that...I mean, even for things as simple as which items seem to spawn from trees, or balloons, or in the shop...or the recipes you get from villagers in their homes. Of all the tons of items that I know exist, I seem to get an oddly repetitive handful of them most the time. I suspect this is done to keep you playing, so it takes longer to get things you don't already have...or to make you do more of the Wisp quests. But, I genuinely despise it. Even in the very beginning of my game, when I had about 10 items in my catalog, I was finding myself getting dupes early on. Now I'm well over 115 hours, and I'm still getting a lot of these dupe items, which is more logical when my catalog is filling up. But, the fact that the rate was so high back when I had nothing was very annoying to me.


----------



## Neechan

starlightsong said:


> not my screenshot but here's one of her mentioning the shooting stars!
> View attachment 242765
> i wonder if maybe she doesn't always mention it for some reason, like maybe if she has another announcement to make?? having it on the bulletin board would help for sure, especially if that's the case.
> i'm sure she mentions gulliver in new leaf though! i don't have a screenshot but i still play it and the other day she told me someone strange was washed up on the beach and he was there, that's why i find it odd that she doesn't do the same in NH. i wish there was some indicator of these things either through the billboard or isabelle, or both if it's possible that isabelle might not always announce them for some reason (like the meteor showers).



It’s strange that she can’t make multriple announcements, then... it’s almost like she was an afterthought.

Really? I played for quite a long time on nl (over 500+ hours) and I don’t ever recall that... Pretty interesting


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

1. Where is Brewster, Leif, Pelly, Pete and Phillis?
2. No swimming? In your "Getaway Island"?
3. When placing down paths, certain spots can't be covered with the path, which leaves an ugly stripe of grass in between.
4. I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I don't like the idea of having to pay Nintendo Switch Online to use features like the QR scan.
5. Although I didn't like persimmons, mangoes, durians and lychees, I miss having lemons. Also, it would make even more sense to have all these fruits on ACNH, as it's implied it's sort of a "Tropical Island".
6. Villager's dialogue feels very bland, even when I've played for almost a month. They keep saying things like "Oh, it's you again" which is just straight up rude. I mean if it had the sassiness of Wild World or the friendliness of New Leaf it'd be OK, but it just feels as if they were forced to talk to you.
7. I know that in this game our options of decorating outside are very increased now, but I still miss several of the PWPs from New Leaf.
8. Night doesn't feel like night anymore because the moon is too bright
9. No Island Tours? Not any new mini games? No hide and seek? The game feels a little bit boring, specially because they expect you to spend more time crafting and terraforming.
10. Golden tools break
11. Rain rates are messed up. After playing since March 20th, today is the first rainy day. Most days are very sunny. I think the weather should be more varied.
12. No rain themes? I realized the background music doesn't change when it's raining, which just kills the atmosphere.
13. The island feels small, though it would be bigger.
14. You can't put any designs or paths over the Residents Service's square? I don't like that ugly design, and it doesn't fit my island's style.
15. I don't really like the hourly music. In New Leaf, it beautiful and harmonious.


----------



## RomanRichter

Mates, what you think: Realistically, will they at least fix dialogues in NH, or we will wait for next game? Will they fix other stuff?


----------



## Corrie

Why are like half the DIYs ugly? I haven't gotten anything good from the messages in a bottle.


----------



## meggiewes

RomanRichter said:


> Mates, what you think: Realistically, will they at least fix dialogues in NH, or we will wait for next game? Will they fix other stuff?



What would classify as "fixing the dialogue"?


----------



## JKDOS

Corrie said:


> Why are like half the DIYs ugly? I haven't gotten anything good from the messages in a bottle.



DIYs also come from balloons, and villagers. Besure to pop every balloon you see, and check in on your villagers every chance you get. Should increase your odds of getting a good DIY


----------



## Corrie

JKDOS said:


> DIYs also come from balloons, and villagers. Besure to pop every balloon you see, and check in on your villagers every chance you get. Should increase your odds of getting a good DIY


Good to know, thanks! I've been popping balloons and getting either bells or iron nuggets. Guess I've been getting bad RNG haha


----------



## mizzsnow

So I probably shouldn't complain about this, because we get so much space in the custom patterns app already, but I don't like how all the residents living on the island have to share the same amount of space anyway

Like in NL, you could make a new character for more pattern space? Nope, not anymore

I mean it's probably okay if you're the only one playing your island but I just feel like I'll end up using way more pattern space than I thought I would


----------



## Neechan

Yael said:


> 1. Where is Brewster, Leif, Pelly, Pete and Phillis?
> 2. No swimming? In your "Getaway Island"?
> 3. When placing down paths, certain spots can't be covered with the path, which leaves an ugly stripe of grass in between.
> 4. I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I don't like the idea of having to pay Nintendo Switch Online to use features like the QR scan.
> 5. Although I didn't like persimmons, mangoes, durians and lychees, I miss having lemons. Also, it would make even more sense to have all these fruits on ACNH, as it's implied it's sort of a "Tropical Island".
> 6. Villager's dialogue feels very bland, even when I've played for almost a month. They keep saying things like "Oh, it's you again" which is just straight up rude. I mean if it had the sassiness of Wild World or the friendliness of New Leaf it'd be OK, but it just feels as if they were forced to talk to you.
> 7. I know that in this game our options of decorating outside are very increased now, but I still miss several of the PWPs from New Leaf.
> 8. Night doesn't feel like night anymore because the moon is too bright
> 9. No Island Tours? Not any new mini games? No hide and seek? The game feels a little bit boring, specially because they expect you to spend more time crafting and terraforming.
> 10. Golden tools break
> 11. Rain rates are messed up. After playing since March 20th, today is the first rainy day. Most days are very sunny. I think the weather should be more varied.
> 12. No rain themes? I realized the background music doesn't change when it's raining, which just kills the atmosphere.
> 13. The island feels small, though it would be bigger.
> 14. You can't put any designs or paths over the Residents Service's square? I don't like that ugly design, and it doesn't fit my island's style.
> 15. I don't really like the hourly music. In New Leaf, it beautiful and harmonious.





Spoiler



1) We know for a fact Leif and Brewster are coming back, Leif in an earth day update, what he’s going to do is up for debate, and Brewster has been mentioned in the data mine, alongside villager dialogues in game

2) There’s possibly a swimming animation if you debug into the water, suggesting that it will be added later on...(don't know if its true...or where I heard this from...so it may be a rumor...)

3) This I agree with...a bit annoying...

4) Also agree, why lock this behind a paywall? Isn’t having the app enough unless you do online play with friends

5) I have faith these will be added back

6) I’m kinda mixed on this as now they’re warming up to me, and getting unique dialogue (though diy recipes dialogue should be fix to addd more variety (patty please I don’t care about MIL... it was funny the first time now... It’s annoying.)

7) Which ones are missing? 

8) Agree it’s too bright...even when there’s no moon, the ground is lit up...like...why? I thought my tv contrast was messed up...

9) I theorize that the mini games will be added in a summer update with Kapp’n returning with the all summer island.

10) I hated that they broke too especially since gold ore is so hard to come by, but my sister said that gold is real soft, so unless they add in a way to make tools unbreakable, it makes sense (also...while I’m on this...why do ladders/poles not break? They are almost forgotten by people once you start having bridges and inclines...)

11) I had maybe a few rainy days when I started on the 24, but I have yet to see a single shower (besides the meteor showers) in April...

12) agreed.... I was actually a bit disappointed to not hear a rainy variant and if there is...its sooo hard to tell...

13) I read it is bigger? look up acnh map size comparison 

14) not only that, you can’t place objects either...

15) I find myself playing with the music almost off....which is sad because I really enjoyed precious tittles music....it’s almost like they ran out of time to make hourly music


----------



## RomanRichter

meggiewes said:


> What would classify as "fixing the dialogue"?



Bland and Repeating dialogues, also constant fixation to everything event and player related


----------



## mowglibowgli

I wish I could craft multiples of things in one go! Having to craft upwards of 30 clams into fishbait is tiresome.


----------



## poison_mutton

I like the crafting mechanic overall, but making fish bait is a huge exception. The amount of time wasted looking for clams, digging them up, and making them into bait one at a time is such a drag. Even if it cost 5000 bells for 10 bags of fish bait, I’d much prefer buying it at Nook’s Cranny to making it myself. At the very least, CJ should sell bait!

Villager dialogue being repetitive is also a huge bummer, but it was like that in NL too so I can’t say I’m shocked.


----------



## 0orchid

I really want to be able to buy earrings in New Horizons... y u add cool things to awful Pocket Camp but not include them here..... Nintendo...


----------



## fuzzdebell

My rant is not with the game but with the players. Too many bullies playing this game, they don't deserve it. They don't even deserve the dreamies. Getting the dreamies by bullying others.. I hope these players aren't bullied or bullies themselves in real life.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I'm not sure if possible, but if so, is there a way I can play different music in different parts of my island? It's so annoying to listen to the music in clearly different places where I wanted to listen to different kinds of music.


----------



## Laureline

For people who island hop to find dreamies, or decent looking villagers to fill spots so randoms don’t move in.  I think it’s garbage that the rng allows repeats. There have to be at least over 100 villagers to choose from. Even if you take out the ones who are already on your island. There are still plenty to shuffle through. I’m not asking for them to all be in a certain predictable order, just that repeats don’t happen till you’ve cycled through all villagers in the game. That aren’t on your island.

idk maybe that’s a flawed rant, but it’s how I feel after using 135 tickets and only finding one dreamie.


----------



## starlightsong

i think i've ranted about this on here before but: can the happy home academy please. _PLEASE_. just leave me  alone about having junk on my floor. i hate reading that stupid "you know you can store things you aren't using, right?" message! i'm not 5 years old. i know that items can be stored. but here's the thing: for the items that are causing me to get this letter? i literally cannot. these stupid extra DIY recipes, which the game encourages me to share with my friends, can't be stored for whatever asinine reason, as if my character is somehow physically incapable of placing a recipe card in a drawer. if i don't wanna sell them but instead save them to gift to my friends when they come over, i am absolutely _required _by the game to trash either my island or my house with them. so if this is not going to be fixed in a patch then i would like to send the happy home academy a letter telling them to shut up about it!!


----------



## trashpedia

Not rlly a rant but I reaaaaaaally wish villagers could talk about their skills and future goals because it would make the dialogue a bit more interesting, along with their horoscope as well! It would make them so interesting and more alive. 

Villager Information including their horoscope, goals, and skills!


----------



## foxehtrot28

I joined this Facebook page for the game that has about 150k members. Now what doesn’t  bother me is that a majority of them are first time players.
However, recently  the group started allowing people to post villager auctions, trades, and sales and whatnot. So, what bothers me is the constant BULLYING and RUDENESS that comes from the FIRST TIME PLAYERS. Completely bashing and ripping people trying to give tier 1 villagers to shreds. It bothers me because they all claim it as “greedy” and “selfish” and it’s so unfair that all these new people get to come in and declare that the way we play our game is considered “awful” for selling villagers on a market. I’m tired of it and I wish the admins could set an actual post saying “If you do not agree or are interested DO NOT COMMENT” because some people can’t even get to their offers with the amount of comments from people who disagree with their pricing. 
Ugh I had to get that off my chest lol


----------



## Mink777

Fix the move out glitch, fix the move out glitch, fix the move out glitch, fix the move out glitch, and fix the move out glitch. Oh, and one more thing. Fix the move out glitch.


----------



## Lovi

I know its likely selfish but I kind of wish that given the size of this platform's popularity, they would've gone all out?

Folks are right when they say that the villagers don't really say much in the way of their aspirations, as well as, I really just kind of miss diving, and doing dream stuff, and listening to jokes from our favorite axolotl... even Timmy and Tommy's store updating to max capacity and giving us all of this new stuff to look at every day is just, poof, gone, and that makes me personally disappointed.

I know there can be dlcs to come in the future that might bring some of these aspects back, but the Easter event made me realize that the game feels very... .. mundane. Slow is the Animal Crossing trademark but, when it feels like you're going towards nothing new so fast after you've just started, that's, really just sad.

Its a beautiful game, and it improved so much, but it also took away a lot, like a lot a lot, and replaced it with things that get old very quickly.

I still enjoy playing, but, Lyman not talking to me about wanting to be an astronaut no matter how close we both get, it, makes me feel like I'm in a coma on this island full of familiar faces waiting for me to wake up and be their mayor again, every turn I try to take only leading to an inevitable but unreachable familiarity that's close to what I remember having and loving before but, not quite there... as does everything that drags on towards nothing more than waking to another day of decorating, and saying the same things, over and over, waiting, wondering when I'll ACTUALLY wake up again to be greeted by the real deal.

Sorry, not sorry Animal Crossing New Horizons.


----------



## MidnightAura

I’ve been playing a lot more recently. Villager dialogue is starting to get a bit better. It still repeats from time to time. But I’ve had a few requests for favors and villagers running up to me to give me random gifts.

My  Animal Crossing Companion Guide arrives today so I’m curious to see if it’s got the event details doe fruited events like the New Leaf Guide does.

I still don’t like the many duplicate DiY recipes. I can’t remember last time I got one that I didn’t have and that I could make.


----------



## vixened

a few nick picks but I dont like how when, you talk to villagers when they're crafting and they give you the recipe when if you already have it. so now, I have to sell it or give it away. if I dont, it just sits there in my house.

It's also very annoying to try to move villagers out, without amiibo. I dont want to tt weeks to try get somebody out, it's not fun.


----------



## brockbrock

Fix the dang villager glitches, Nintendo.


----------



## Corvusrene

I wish my villagers would stop constantly talking about my friends titles.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

For the first time, autosave has completely screwed me over. I was moving Molly's house and didn't realise I had it one space forward for where I needed it. Now it's going to take me 2 more days and 100,000 extra bells that I don't have to fix it, despite the fact it took me literally 2 seconds to realise


----------



## Romaki

It really sucks that moving any building a single spot isn't a possibility, but you have to pay to move it twice.


----------



## mizzsnow

I remembered Harv's island exists and I was messing with it and having fun, but I can't help but notice his house has normal sized/big side rooms and im just like... why are we eternally stuck with tiny side rooms and dumb rectangular basements then? i honestly can't deal with the design choices in this game


----------



## Rosewater

When you misplace a building ever so slightly so you have to move it twice for 100k.


----------



## Puffy

why can’t you move the town hall please god why would you do this to us

villagers move out soooo slow too


----------



## Romaki

I just send a letter with a wrapped present this time, and I instantly got a present back. If we have to use wrapping paper to gift something and receive something back, why do we even have the option to send something without a wrapped present? Like, we can just gift villagers things as soon as you hit the first friendship level with them, why is the wrapping paper required for them. Wasn't it for online friends in New Leaf?


----------



## Pixiebelle

All the dialogue. It was okay the first couple of times but for the love of god _please just let me fly._


----------



## duckyducky

I wish the twinkly music still came on when it rained


----------



## JKDOS

Yael said:


> 12. No rain themes? I realized the background music doesn't change when it's raining, which just kills the atmosphere.





Neechan said:


> 12) agreed.... I was actually a bit disappointed to not hear a rainy variant and if there is...its sooo hard to tell...



There is definitely a raining variant of songs, but they aren't as interesting as previous games. In most cases, I prefer the non-rainy variants.


----------



## skogkyst

The villagers don't give as many requests as they used to. Significantly less, in fact.


----------



## kkfenrir

tree limit is PISSIN ME OFF AAAAAAA


----------



## fuzzybug

Like all of you guys, I have several gripes with this game. But given this is the 54th page, it seems there is no shortage of complaints, and I'm sure my own are probably adding to a list of repeats.

Still, it'll be nice to relate my grievances to others.

1. Nintendo can force updates upon us as though this were suddenly Windows 10. Just the other day, I woke up to check on my island, not saving it the night before because let's face it, the loading time is also tedious. The first message I received before resuming the game was "new update". I declined and chose "start software". It was fine at first, I exited townhall and the screen began loading before cutting to Isabelle excitedly chattering about the news, or lack there of. (See gripe 2) I then connected it to my dock and it froze; I waited a few minutes and nothing. It finally loads up and the game was closed, and no update was offered. The game updated without my permission; I never said I was ready to update, yet Nintendo went ahead with it anyway. I'm sorry, I thought I bought this Switch but apparently I'm simply leasing it since they can do what they wish with it.
2. Isabelle's news is pointless. Most of the time she could be offering new information, such as if Gulliver is on the beach, Flick is around, etc. Instead I hear about a fantasy scenario she quickly laughs off, and I receive the actual news from my villagers. Isabelle, you are fake news.
3. Have to take a moment to agree with everyone that yes, the one-track-wonder you're stuck with for about a week is redundant, and borderline laughable, comparing its content to NL and WW.
4. Following this music complaint, you should be able to _mute_ the music entirely. What if I don't want to hear 5PM's squeaky horns, or the ominous sounds that are included in 3AM? (Reminds me of a Shy Guy level from Mario, in the forest or something.) Don't even get me started on the whining chorus that makes up 2PM. It would be so much better if we were able to mute it entirely, and listen to the radio we set up in the grass instead.
5. Villagers move out way too slowly. If I have a full town I should have someone ask me to move _at least_ every four days, maybe even three.
6. Multiplayer is absolutely pointless. What am I supposed to even do when I have a friend over? Mass craft bait and challenge them to see who can catch the rarer fish? I mean it's ridiculous. The major part of NL was it's multiplayer activities, and in this supposedly "upgraded" game, they removed all of those features. It's just boring.
7. Stuff is way too expensive! For as difficult as Bells can be to make sometimes, (looking at you, dry spells when Tarantulas are few, the season for Emperor butterflies has ended, and the most profitable fish to be caught is the elusive Oarfish or Tuna) I should not walk into my once-upgraded (See following number) Nook's Cranny to be filled with excitement from a shiny new fridge being offered, and then immediately realize I'm going to have to either leave it behind or sell the shirt off my back to purchase it. 
8. Nook's Cranny upgrades once, randomly. I played for 40+ days and still nothing. Finally, after about the 44th day, Isabelle informed me it would be receiving an overhaul. (Amazing, actually useful news.) 
9. This game is too similar to PC, which had it's own problems I choose not to delve into.
10. The lack of diving is heartbreaking; that was another one of the entertaining things about NL. It never got old. I think there are still a few creatures I never caught.
11. My house is indeed too small. Including storage.
12. You should be able to change in any wardrobe, even at a friend's island
13. The game forces you to move in the first villager who comes into your campsite. In my unluckiness, I was burdened with Graham. I hated him til the day he left and could do nothing to remove him. Meanwhile, I tried everything to halt his plans to move in but my options were "Move here!" or "Okay". Either choice, I was stuck with his little yellow prick self.
14. You should be able to remove and add any villager you want, any time. I had to TT eight entire days to get him to move, and it wasn't even natural. Hopper chose to pay a visit to the campsite and somehow he replaced Graham who was "already thinking of leaving". Convenient he would choose now to leave when I'd been beating him with a net, ignoring him, surrounding his home with garbage/wasp nests/and cardboard boxes since the day he had arrived.

I'm sure there's more but it's not even worth the time to continue ranting for another hour. (If anyone wishes to know why I detest Graham, the reasons are quite valid and fair. In a word, he's a nuisance.)


----------



## Hesper

This isn't really ACNH's problem, or fault, but AGH JOYCON DRIFT 

STOP MOVING UPWARD SLIGHTLY YOU ARE WRECKING MY STAR-WISHING CAPABILITIIIIES


----------



## Jas

i wish we could access ABDs in other towns because i'm so tired of having to go back and forth between islands or having to ask my friend to get something for me when i don't have enough money for something at able's LOL


----------



## Lumbridge

Jas said:


> i wish we could access ABDs in other towns because i'm so tired of having to go back and forth between islands or having to ask my friend to get something for me when i don't have enough money for something at able's LOL



was this not already available in past games? if so, y did u take it out Nintendo!!!!


----------



## Jas

Lumbridge said:


> was this not already available in past games? if so, y did u take it out Nintendo!!!!


yes it was available in other games  i think they may have removed it to discourage big transfers of money (ex. people buying hacked bells on ebay in new leaf) but it's so annoying !!


----------



## Braixen

HOW is the move out glitch still not fixed!!! I can't get a villager because I'm too scared of it!!!!! It's almost been a MONTH Nintendo!! EXTREMELY aggravating that such a HUGE bug is in a supposedly finished game. This is unacceptable


----------



## Velvet Hearts

Ok I’m back again lol, this game really feels so unfinished... Like I said so many features and characters have been removed for seemingly no reason at all and it just feels so weird. And I know that they might come back in updates, but that shouldn’t have even happened in the first place, and we don’t even know if the updates will actually come or if it’s just useless data they forgot to remove. And there are SO MANY glitches and bugs! New leaf came out in 2013 on a very primitive console and it was almost bug free, and most of the bugs and glitches were either fun or actually useful. There are just way too many game breaking bugs in a game that took nearly a decade to make and was even delayed. And that just makes me so upset, they had nearly a whole decade to perfect such a anticipated game and they even had to delay it, just for us to all be bored of it a couple weeks after it came out, what a waste (´ε｀*)


----------



## AshdewCrossing

Looks like basically everything that there is to be said has been said, HOWEVER
1. Why can't we preview wallpapers and flooring in the Nook store? I get not trying on display clothes in the Able Sisters because there is a dressing room, but the icons for wallpapers/flooring are so tiny half the time I'm gambling on what I'm buying
2. Considering an almost 8 year gap between NL and NH, I'm disappointed that there are only 8(?) new villagers and no new species when NL introduced so many. Also kind of sad there aren't new personality types but I understand personalities are much more difficult to create than species (or new villagers of underrepresented species)
3. Why, for the love of god, is terraforming locked to only the A button? So many times I've accidentally placed a path/cliff/river in the wrong spot and have to press A twice to remove it. There are literally 3 unused buttons. Make A create and B destroy.
4. Small complaint as I trust Nintendo will add furniture from NL back into the game with updates, but the game was released with such a small selection of furniture that literally everyone's kitchens and bathrooms look the same...


----------



## RomanRichter

Fresh rant from me: I don't understand why people diving villagers by grades?
Jeez, that explains why get villagers lobotomized, people collect them as fancy collectable pets, without any semblance of personality (if they actually had any in NH). I don't wanna speak for everyone, but currently this look mesmerizing how many people constantly grade them.


----------



## Lio

RomanRichter said:


> Fresh rant from me: I don't understand why people diving villagers by grades?
> Jeez, that explains why get villagers lobotomized, people collect them as fancy collectable pets, without any semblance of personality (if they actually had any in NH). I don't wanna speak for everyone, but currently this look mesmerizing how many people constantly grade them.


I heard it was because some players found mean villagers too mean so they had to dial them back to what they are now... But I agree, I wish they had a bit more personality to them to set them apart.

My rants:

I really wish we had a way to mass remove paths or continuously add paths by holding a button. Having to hit A every single time really grates when you want to make long paths.
Shopping basket for the clothing store! Just let me select all the colour variations.
Give me a tile indicator. I'd like to be able to see where I'm placing something by the square.
Durability bars for tools.
Mass crafting and mass purchasing from Nook's Cranny. In particular, seeds. Why can't I just enter an amount I want?
And probably the biggest: I don't like how they left out so much content. I get that they will _probably_ add more in updates, but I don't feel comfortable being at the mercy of a company for content that should have just been in the base game.


----------



## hallatt

I need to vent about a user who catalogued my set of gnomes (they left a 99k tip but I asked for nothing in return) and then proceeded to charge a LOT of other users 5NMT each to catalogue them.

I let them catalogue them as an act of kindness after searching for every variant by myself. For them to then turn it into a money making scheme in this way felt icky. Like they abused my kindness.

They are a new member to the site and not the first new member I’ve seen or been in contact with that are charging ridiculous amounts for little things. Of course, I don’t think there’s anything wrong with people selling on Nooks Cranny and I’m not against new members; I’m just getting sick of the inflated prices and the attitudes of some members.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

I also want to rant about the fact I put custom paths everywhere and then realised they didn’t show up in the map. I’m having to take them up, out down a regular type of paving and then lay them on top again. It’s ridiculous but if I don’t do it my map looks bizarre.

While I’m ranting about custom paths - why do they not have a sound when you walk on them?! You can hear a tiny shuffle but very little. I use a design that looks like brick and I wish it sounded like it to or even kept the grass sound.


----------



## RomanRichter

Lio said:


> I heard it was because some players found mean villagers too mean so they had to dial them back to what they are now... But I agree, I wish they had a bit more personality to them to set them apart.



Most sad thing about them: I got Apollo and Cyd, both of them have same personality and as result: many, if not all dialogs from them are same


----------



## Piroshi

Please just let us stack and store flowers. I've been doing some heavy renovation on my island (which is pretty tedious in general), and having to shuffle my flowers around one inventory full at a time is torture. And I'm still going to have to move them all again, except I don't actually have anywhere to put most of them. I've already trashed a lot of my normal flowers that I don't need, but I still have a bunch of hybrids I need to do something about. And I don't even have any cosmos or mums yet. No idea how I'm going to make room for those when I get them. 

Also, I know a lot of people seem to like that you can't trample flowers anymore, but that was my main way of getting rid of unwanted flowers. Now I have to dig them up one by one with my breakable shovel just so I can throw them away.


----------



## Dragostea Din Tei

Is there a list of all the content you can only get by trading online? [Aka all the content locked behind a switch online subscription]


----------



## Feferily

This isn't a big rant to the game design or anything but... I have DID and my Little wanted to make a town as well. She's happy sharing an island as well but.. aaah!


----------



## tokkio

i hate how there are so many normal villagers, like can't some of them be a different personality instead? a lot of them look really good but it would be bring to have too much of a certain villager personality (especially since it's the normal personality type)


----------



## Boundingfeather

Boundingfeather said:


> The ACNH devs are cowards for putting in the tree limit for 5-star island ratings.
> 
> YES I DO NEED ALL 300 OF THESE TREES. I TECHNICALLY NEED MORE. I ALSO NEED LILIES OF THE VALLEY.



Just thought I'd give the people who liked this post an update: I had to cut down 88 ENTIRE TREES TO GET A 5-STAR ISLAND. MARK MY WORDS ISABELLE, THE MOMENT I GET ENOUGH LILIES OF THE VALLEY, THEY WILL BE REBORN.


----------



## IonicKarma

I love this game but did we really need 69 dialogue menus just to travel to someone elses island which you have to restart if you misclick?  

I understand the long loading time to go to someones island before how they transfer the data over but this part has no excuse.


----------



## Aliya

This is semi-related to ACNH but please leave feedback if you complete a trade successfully with someone or even go to catalog something.

I have completed a lot of trades on here over the past few days and love the community, but it's hard as a new member trying to build up my reputation when people won't return the favor. I just looked at my profile and was disappointed to see I've left feedback for 9 people and have only received feedback in exchange for half of those trades. I'm not trying to call anyone out directly but just a reminder to help build each other up!


----------



## RomanRichter

Dragostea Din Tei said:


> Is there a list of all the content you can only get by trading online? [Aka all the content locked behind a switch online subscription]



- Furniture sold in stores are color locked (you can get different colors for regular furniture from trees and balloons, except for furniture from nook terminal)
- Custom designs and qr-codes
- Theoretically You can't find every fruit and flower type


----------



## pochacco

it’s been the second time i’ve won a marshal auction and the op somehow _forgot_ that he was in boxes and voided them through time travelling. i’m exhausted and confused. :|


----------



## 0orchid

Velvet Hearts said:


> Ok I’m back again lol, this game really feels so unfinished... Like I said so many features and characters have been removed for seemingly no reason at all and it just feels so weird. And I know that they might come back in updates, but that shouldn’t have even happened in the first place, and we don’t even know if the updates will actually come or if it’s just useless data they forgot to remove. And there are SO MANY glitches and bugs! New leaf came out in 2013 on a very primitive console and it was almost bug free, and most of the bugs and glitches were either fun or actually useful. There are just way too many game breaking bugs in a game that took nearly a decade to make and was even delayed. And that just makes me so upset, they had nearly a whole decade to perfect such a anticipated game and they even had to delay it, just for us to all be bored of it a couple weeks after it came out, what a waste (´ε｀*)


I completely agree with your frustrations. However, as far as what you said about them having a decade to perfect this, just wanted to put it out there that the switch came out in 2017 so it's actually been 3 years.
It feels like longer to AC fans since New Leaf came out almost a decade ago... but they can't spend that entire time perfecting the game for if there was no console for it until 3 years ago. So I guess the only thing they could have done is delay it longer.
Especially under the current circumstances, I'm pretty happy it's out now. It definitely still could use a lot of work through updates for added features and patches.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

as much as i love this game, path placement sucks. ESPECIALLY when placing them on rounded pieces of land. it looks terrible. i wish we could make the paths fit the terrain better.


----------



## starlightsong

0orchid said:


> I completely agree with your frustrations. However, as far as what you said about them having a decade to perfect this, just wanted to put it out there that the switch came out in 2017 so it's actually been 3 years.
> It feels like longer to AC fans since New Leaf came out almost a decade ago... but they can't spend that entire time perfecting the game for if there was no console for it until 3 years ago. So I guess the only thing they could have done is delay it longer.
> Especially under the current circumstances, I'm pretty happy it's out now. It definitely still could use a lot of work through updates for added features and patches.


Not trying to start a debate (and also wanna add in a quick edit, I'm glad the game came out when it did too lol and if they delayed it further that'd be a mess for so many reasons) but just wanna explain something, in reference to how the previous person said they've had nearly a decade: The thing is, the devs said they started developing New Horizons shortly after New Leaf came out--they say they started in 2012, which _is _nearly a decade ago, and they apparently were working on it even while working on NL's welcome amiibo update. The director said they started working on it before they even knew the switch would ever exist. But to a lot of us it sure doesn't _feel _like that's true. I think this might be what Velvet Hearts was referring to.


----------



## desertdryad

It must be said that I absolutely adore this game. However, my BIGGEST pet peeve is the continuous duplicate items.

For example, yesterday, a Throwback Wrestling Figurine was in my shop. I didn't want it, so I didn't pay for it. I shook trees, and guess what, a Throwback Wrestling Figurine was in the tree. I talked to my villager Rosie, anddddd she gave me a Throwback Wrestling Figurine. I went to a Mystery Island and ALSO GOT a Throwback Wrestling Figurine. Keep in mind this happened all in one day.

I DO NOT WANT THAT FIGURINE.

Sometimes I wonder if everything is really as "random" as it appears.


----------



## 0orchid

I keep getting cool flower diy recipes for hybrid flowers that will take forever for me to find because the basics aren't even sold in my shop
Pleaseee give me diys for my actual flower types
Cries in animalese


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Every furniture that I _want _to customize isn't able to. I literally just want to change the color.

Also I keep getting DIY I already know. Not a big deal but its just annoying.


----------



## clownpapa

the lack of dr shrunk...........come back my sweet prince


----------



## PajamaCat

AshdewCrossing said:


> 1. Why can't we preview wallpapers and flooring in the Nook store? I get not trying on display clothes in the Able Sisters because there is a dressing room, but the icons for wallpapers/flooring are so tiny half the time I'm gambling on what I'm buying


This drives me crazy! If I'm remembering correctly we've been able to view wallpaper and flooring in most, if not all, of the previous games. I don't understand why they would take it out. I have no idea if what I'm buying is something I actually like or not.


----------



## mizzsnow

So it would be really cool if we were able to put wall furniture on cliffs and rugs outdoors why can't we do this?


----------



## Saah

Can you count how many things are wrong in this image? Apparently, Nintendo thinks the answer is 0.


----------



## imiya

I don't have the time to read through the rest of the thread, but I think I did see someone mentioned that it seemed a little bare-bones? It's great a lot of people are having fun with it, but I found a lot of fun in having a seeming abundance of things to strive for. The shops are my main draw. I'm starting to loose some interest in the game because Nook's Cranny can only be updated after a month and there doesn't seem like much else to get done? I don't know, maybe I'm just going through a lot of stress right now and I'm finding other things to do, but I'm getting a bit bored...even the daily characters seem super repetitive. The holidays are fun and I do like the format of the Bunny Day event because I feel like it kept me coming back, and the Sakura event helped keep me interested as well. I don't know...


----------



## Believe

really hoping they do welcome amiibo sized updates every other month or something because the furniture selection is.... questionable


----------



## perkisar

I hate that I cannot manual save during multi-player. Twice now when I've been playing with a friend that has not great internet we've lost an hour worth of work, during which I caught my first and only oarfish. Why no manual save? It's ridiculous. Now anytime we play we are rushing to check each other's shops and leave before there is a chance of connectivity issues.


----------



## gloomville

Whisper said:


> Not a fan of how I can't put the flowers or trees that I dug up in storage.


This has so far been my biggest issue. I had a hybrid flower bonanza today and people even took my landscaping ones. lol


----------



## DaviddivaD

This might sound a bit silly but,

I really, really wish we could move Residential Services. Especially since some folks didn't know it couldn't be moved until it was too late.

I'm not gonna start over my game to get my RS to be above my airport. I've invested way to much into my island and have over 250 DIYs learned, furniture & clothes cataloged. Guess I got to make due.


----------



## deerteeth

My store and DIYs have been so crummy  I get so many repeats, usually of things that I already have but never liked the first time!
And yet my boyfriend got the cutting board today  I'm totally jealous lol but at least we can share everything!


----------



## Saah

I bought the deserted island getaway package. My neighbors bought the deserted island getaway package. And yet. Isabelle seems to think we bought the freaking developed city getaway package! Less trees? More fences? More furniture? Isabelle, we paid good freaking bells to go to a deserted island! Why do you want us to make it into a city?


----------



## Envy

deerteeth said:


> My store and DIYs have been so crummy  I get so many repeats, usually of things that I already have but never liked the first time!
> And yet my boyfriend got the cutting board today  I'm totally jealous lol but at least we can share everything!



I have the same problem, but with different ones. Like I swear I've gotten the Cutting Board DIY like 4 times. I believe I even have an extra right now that I'm yet to give away if you'd like it. (I just checked, and yes, I do have one)


----------



## Hesper

How many rattan waste bins are IN these trees? 

Also: why are all the wasps on these islands in trees where it's hard to get away enough to grab net and face down  they've gotten smart. Boutta spend my whole island-hopping session all swollen.


----------



## SCORPA15

Hesper said:


> How many rattan waste bins are IN these trees?
> 
> Also: why are all the wasps on these islands in trees where it's hard to get away enough to grab net and face down  they've gotten smart. Boutta spend my whole island-hopping session all swollen.



Yes, i 've seen quite a few videos of people casually selecting the net from their tool wheel and catching a wasp.
then when I try to do the exact same thing I get stung straight away.


----------



## Hesper

SCORPA15 said:


> Yes, i 've seen quite a few videos of people casually selecting the net from their tool wheel and catching a wasp.
> then when I try to do the exact same thing I get stung straight away.



It's not _usually_ too hard, except a) I have the joycon drift from heck so I keep getting my fishing rod instead, and b) the wasps are invariably on trees in corners or at the top of a ledge where there's no "up" to run away to.


----------



## Frequency

Hesper said:


> How many rattan waste bins are IN these trees?
> 
> Also: why are all the wasps on these islands in trees where it's hard to get away enough to grab net and face down  they've gotten smart. Boutta spend my whole island-hopping session all swollen.



There's an easy way to solve your wasp problem! Just hold your net while shaking trees, make sure you're directly in front of the tree, and then press A as soon as you're able to or just repeatedly press A so you have the quickest chance to catch the wasp.


----------



## Allytria

Now that I've put 200 hours in the game lol, my biggest problem is how inefficient the Able's Sisters shop is..
If I want to buy matching tuxedos for all my villagers I'd rather not have to go in and out of the fitting room and then the thing where it gets sent to the home storage is annoying too!


----------



## Lotusblossom

I strongly DISLIKE the murky ugly river and how the rivers water looks in general ESPECIALLY compared to new leaf!!!! The water in new leaf looks more for an island that's for sure.. it also has more moving graphics and a better water pattern on the top .. I LOVE IT IN NL and i was SHOCKED to see how much better the rivers look in nl.. I'm so sad.. that on top of the sanrio characters the houses the bushes and my dreamies makes me want to go back to nl LEGIT... nl  is so much cuter rn
. But the rivers though seriously so much better in nl


----------



## ElenaSmiles

I wish I knew that native flowers were a thing because I might have reset. I also kind of miss being able to pick them up to move them. Digging them up feels tedious to me.


----------



## deerteeth

Envy said:


> I have the same problem, but with different ones. Like I swear I've gotten the Cutting Board DIY like 4 times. I believe I even have an extra right now that I'm yet to give away if you'd like it. (I just checked, and yes, I do have one)



Aw, that would be nice if you really don't mind! I will PM you!


----------



## Citri

With having to put so much decoration out to up the island rating, it's disappointing that villagers don't use a lot of it. I want to see them using the pool! Riding the teacups! etc

The island feels kinda dead with villagers just milling about the plaza lifitng weights or peering at flowers (which is cute, dont get me wrong, I'd just like to see more interactables).


----------



## JKDOS

Hesper said:


> Also: why are all the wasps on these islands in trees where it's hard to get away enough to grab net and face down  they've gotten smart. Boutta spend my whole island-hopping session all swollen.



Catching a wasp couldn't be any easier, as it's 1 button away from being auto piloted.

When a wasp nest falls, a cutscene forces your character  to face the wasp, and the wasp will circle the nest for a couple seconds. During this time, all you have to do it press A and your character has a 100% chance of catching them.

So
1. hold a net when shaking trees.
2. Press A repeatedly as soon as you see the nest (Or just once as soon as the cutscene ends)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Envy said:


> Like I swear I've gotten the Cutting Board DIY like 4 times. I believe I even have an extra right now that I'm yet to give away if you'd like it. (I just checked, and yes, I do have one)



I've heard people are paying big money for cutting board DIY recipe. If true, you should be able to make bank off of such fortune.


----------



## RomanRichter

I still trying to understand: now many people actually care about how well written Villagers are?


----------



## Sweetley

Boundingfeather said:


> The ACNH devs are cowards for putting in the tree limit for 5-star island ratings.
> 
> YES I DO NEED ALL 300 OF THESE TREES. I TECHNICALLY NEED MORE. I ALSO NEED LILIES OF THE VALLEY.


Literally my thought when Isabelle told me a moment ago that I finally reached the 5-star rating after cutting down a bunch of trees which I actually wanted to keep. Now some certain spots on my island looking so naked because of this. Besides, "villagers missing their favorite TV show as they can't find their ways home because of too many trees" apparently is not a valid reason to force me cutting down trees and ruin my idea of how I want the island to look like, dear Isabelle. Like, how about using the damn path I made which is connected to each villagers house and not blocked by any trees at all so that you find your homes easy and watch your stupid TV show, you silly idiots...


----------



## Boundingfeather

Scrapper said:


> Literally my thought when Isabelle told me a moment ago that I finally reached the 5-star rating after cutting down a bunch of trees which I actually wanted to keep. Now some certain spots on my island looking so naked because of this. Besides, "villagers missing their favorite TV show as they can't find their ways home because of too many trees" apparently is not a valid reason to force me cutting down trees and ruin my idea of how I want the island to look like, dear Isabelle. Like, how about using the damn path I made which is connected to each villagers house and not blocked by any trees at all so that you find your homes easy and watch your stupid TV show, you silly idiots...



First off, F for your trees.

What I ended up doing is tting/waiting until 4 Lilies of the Valley spawned, and then put all my trees back.

It's my island, I make the rules. You will deal with the trees and you will LIKE it.


----------



## JKDOS

Scrapper said:


> Literally my thought when Isabelle told me a moment ago that I finally reached the 5-star rating after cutting down a bunch of trees which I actually wanted to keep. Now some certain spots on my island looking so naked because of this. Besides, "villagers missing their favorite TV show as they can't find their ways home because of too many trees" apparently is not a valid reason to force me cutting down trees and ruin my idea of how I want the island to look like, dear Isabelle. Like, how about using the damn path I made which is connected to each villagers house and not blocked by any trees at all so that you find your homes easy and watch your stupid TV show, you silly idiots...



Can you share tours of your town? I find trees and flowers crowd the town, and leave no room for creative design.


----------



## coderp

Not so much the game, but I absolutely loathe the way the community is handling villager trades... I'm not trying to call anyone out, but 1500 NMT as a buyout on an auction for a character? I won't even visit the villager section anymore, that's just horrible.

Villager section is ruined IMO. Can't even afford my tier 3 dreamies, asking price is always 10+ NMT and I dont hoard them


----------



## JKDOS

coderp said:


> Not so much the game, but I absolutely loathe the way the community is handling villager trades... I'm not trying to call anyone out, but 1500 NMT as a buyout on an auction for a character? I won't even visit the villager section anymore, that's just horrible.
> 
> Villager section is ruined IMO. Can't even afford my tier 3 dreamies, asking price is always 10+ NMT and I dont hoard them



Unfortunately everyone is trying to get Raymond, so they are hoarding tickets, and draining them from other players. Those who are not looking for Raymond are victim to those who are, and have no choice but to charge for NMTs for other things just to be able to pay  all the NMT asking fees.


----------



## coderp

JKDOS said:


> Unfortunately everyone is trying to get Raymond, so they are hoarding tickets, and draining them from other players. Those who are not looking for Raymond are victim to those who are, and have no choice but to charge for NMTs for other things just to be able to pay  all the NMT asking fees.


I'm not interacting at all with anyone asking for NMT, in fact I've never paid anyone with one to date. We have a currency, not sure why we need another, especially one that's been duped to oblivion and hoarded en masse. The community decides what currency is, not the sellers. I choose not to do business with them, that's what people will need to do if they dont want to see NMT become the new standard trading currency.


----------



## Nunnafinga

One of my problems with NH is bass....it's pretty much all I ever catch.Black bass,sea bass,Fender bass.Bass in the morning,bass in the evening,bass in the summertime(no,I did not TT to the summer months so shut yer pie holes).I'm up to my,uh......grass in bass.Geez,the black bass isn't even a tropical fish.What the heck is it doing in an island river?Yo,Nintendo....get on the stick and have some class...get rid of all that bass!


----------



## Kuidaore

I wish I could buy multiple of socks, leggings, shirts, etc from Able Sisters' in one go!  When I'm trying to collect all the colorways of something, it takes forever to go in and out of the fitting room, lol


----------



## Sweetley

Boundingfeather said:


> First off, F for your trees.
> 
> What I ended up doing is tting/waiting until 4 Lilies of the Valley spawned, and then put all my trees back.
> 
> It's my island, I make the rules. You will deal with the trees and you will LIKE it.


May gonna do the same honestly, for now my island doesn't look that bad, although I would like to put some more trees here and there.


JKDOS said:


> Can you share tours of your town? I find trees and flowers crowd the town, and leave no room for creative design.


I may share tours if I have some more time to do something like this. I'm actually not a person who likes to have tons of flowers around my town/island, right now I have so many windflowers that I don't know what to do with all of them. But if I remove too many, Isabelle will complain yet again that my island needs more flowers, so I just let them stay for now. Although I have lots of trees (even after cutting a bunch down), I still have enough room to design, guess it's because the way I design is more simple than others who do large areas with a certain theme and such.


----------



## father-shroomish

I agree with a lot of what has been said in this thread. There are some improvements Nintendo could make to the crafting system to make it less tedious. I get why terraforming is tedious, it gives you granular control over how the entire island looks. But crafting items and not being able to craft from stored materials or craft multiples just sucks. These are problems that could be addressed with just a few simple quality of life improvements if Nintendo cares to implement them.


----------



## Saaga

Things that annoy me:
-I can’t get bigger storage without upgrading the house. I liked it as a small cottage. 
-Buying from Ables is more tedious than it should be. I don’t know what it is called but when you sell multiple items to Nooklins you can circle them. Why can’t we have something similiar be applied to Ables? Buying one at a time is not fun and wastes time.
-The game being very buggy from the start. Though Nintendo has come trough with fix updates, there is still problems when you want to adopt an villager. 
-Online interactions is non-existent, save for visiting and trading. I wish we had some kind of ”room”or building in the island where we could play games with visitors. Like we did in our own island in New Leaf. Something similiar to that would be nice to have in New Horizons, but I’m not holding my breath. 
-Having less items to decorate than before is starting to become more visible as villagers have
 a lot similiar styled houses which makes them seem less individual. Speaking of less individuality, your first five villagers are stuck with the DIY houses, rather than their original houses. Had I known this, I would have chosen five ugly villagers instead having Draco, Sprinkle, Merengue, Plucky and Dom with their wooden-block houses. 
-that I can’t have a 3 or 5-star island if they don’t fit Isabelle’s requirements. Technically I could have the island I want, but I can’t unlock KK’s visit or terraforming if I don’t do as Isabelle (Or Nintendo in form of Isabelle) tells me to.


----------



## cloudmask

the repetitive dialogue is really getting to me. my favorite part of the old games was just...talking to the villagers. now 90% of the time it's some variation of "what a lovely day it is!" or "you sure were doing a lot of [activity] yesterday". i also miss how cranky and snooty villagers were actually unfriendly at first, but warmed up to you as you became friends. now they're nice from day one. it just feels like a lot of personality got taken out of the game.


----------



## Hesper

We need a feature to find villagers and characters like Flick. Like, call them up on the NookPhone and see where they're at. Like the megaphone in NL, but not reliant on a truly terrible voice recognition feature, and that works when they're indoors. 

I cannot believe they added a phone and skipped this.


----------



## Hsn97

Looking with fresh eyes at the game, having reset my town and taken a step back for bit, I feel a lot more ... accepting of it.

I think it’s important to remember that whether we like it or not, this game is not like other AC titles and isn’t being treating as such by Nintendo.

Love or hate the DLCs, it’s clear this is how Nintendo wanted to release its game. I’m guessing now that many of the features we’re currently lacking will be brought back in time, through DLCs.

This also means that many of the issues we’re having in game maybe fixed as the game is updated (bulk crafting, storing turnips etc).

It almost feels like Nintendo are treating NH more like a MORP, where the game gets more regular updates that not only fix and improve current content but where it also adds in new stuff.

I don’t agree with it or like it. I stand by my statement that New Leaf is a better title, with more content and interesting events. Right now. But give it a year or so and once Nintendo have finished adding and messing with stuff, NH may actually be the best AC title we’ve had.

I don’t like it, but it might be one of those instances were it’ll age like fine wine.


----------



## LunarMako

cloudmask said:


> the repetitive dialogue is really getting to me. my favorite part of the old games was just...talking to the villagers. now 90% of the time it's some variation of "what a lovely day it is!" or "you sure were doing a lot of [activity] yesterday". i also miss how cranky and snooty villagers were actually unfriendly at first, but warmed up to you as you became friends. now they're nice from day one. it just feels like a lot of personality got taken out of the game.



Right. I decided to check up on my dreamies from NL since I don't have them in NH. And even with the dialogue in NL, you can skip it so much faster then in NH.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

For me:
- At first when I some of the New furniture, I was really excited. Looks better then NH. But I am pretty sure it's not just me. Seems like their is less furniture. Every bodies island and rooms looking very similar because there is only so many nice things to pick from. Haha. 
- Maybe a little to much dialogue. 
- HATE that I can't catch bugs from tress on the island anymore. That was such a good way to make money. Making money is so much harder. 
- Also hate you can't go to an island with people and play to make money. My friend and I used to do that all the time. 
- I wish villagers would still come inside my house to be honest. I assume they don't because they haven't come even once. 
- I wish there was more in game game. You can't play on the systems with mini games like you could in NL. I wish villagers played games with you more often to. I have heard of one gave they play with you and they still have no asked me to play.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Lemme just say I enjoy the majority of this game. It really makes the hours go by. That said:

Why can't we build fences diagonally? I wanted to build a stone fence on the southern most part of my lower cliffs but to do so I'd have to either majorly rework my river or destroy a lot of my cliffs.

That said, why can't we make paths diagonally either? I wanted to build at least one bridge diagonally but I guess I won't.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

The latest update announcement has me more optimistic about the longevity and future content of this game, having already more or less stopped playing it, but oh yuck there's so many planned Pocket Camp-style events. No thank you.


----------



## Clock

Some things that should be implemented in NH:
-Diving
-Hide and Seek
-Having villagers visit inside your homes as a request or random
-Villagers giving fruit as a reward
-Easier buying at Able sisters instead of going back and forth
-Having the mail schedule (9AM and 5PM) from previous games so you don't have to wait for the next day for a delivery order.

Its a nice game so far, I hope there will be more updates.

Edit :
(A trade system so you don't have to visit other islands or being scammed)
(Wooden paths on beaches, It wouldn't let me so I made my own)


----------



## MidnightAura

cloudmask said:


> the repetitive dialogue is really getting to me. my favorite part of the old games was just...talking to the villagers. now 90% of the time it's some variation of "what a lovely day it is!" or "you sure were doing a lot of [activity] yesterday". i also miss how cranky and snooty villagers were actually unfriendly at first, but warmed up to you as you became friends. now they're nice from day one. it just feels like a lot of personality got taken out of the game.



I  feel this.

Yesterday all my villagers complimented my outfit.  They also all gave me accessories off the back of the compliment or pinged me to give me more clothes. Billy gave me two hats within the space of three hours.
They all told me what I did yesterday and mentioned my friends yesterday.

I notice as well overall villagers are less likely to stop and initiate conversation. I am good friends with many of the, so it seems a little strange.


----------



## HungryForCereal

its so sad they you cant invite villagers into your house or they invite you to theirs like back in NL.


----------



## Lio

My rant for today.

I really wish the topic of time-travelling would get put into one, moderated thread. Pretty tired of seeing the same thread, with pretty much the same comments, being reposted. Surely, one thread would be enough for people to debate the concept of time-travelling?

On that note, I'm pretty tired of seeing 'debate' about it, as well. It's been done to death. And there's always mean comments from both sides of the argument... even if non-tters want to believe that pro-tters are more nasty about it and vice versa. How other people play the game has zero effect on you, besides potential spoilers, I guess.


----------



## meggiewes

Lio said:


> My rant for today.
> 
> I really wish the topic of time-travelling would get put into one, moderated thread. Pretty tired of seeing the same thread, with pretty much the same comments, being reposted. Surely, one thread would be enough for people to debate the concept of time-travelling?
> 
> On that note, I'm pretty tired of seeing 'debate' about it, as well. It's been done to death. And there's always mean comments from both sides of the argument... even if non-tters want to believe that pro-tters are more nasty about it and vice versa. How other people play the game has zero effect on you, besides potential spoilers, I guess.



I'll happily rant about that with you. Just make a stickied debate topic for hot topics.


----------



## RomanRichter

Can't I rant in advance?
My body is ready to hear nothing but dialogs about event in next 2 weeks! Horray! Another 3 repeated lines instead of something new!


----------



## Mikaiah

stale villager dialogue. I need to get rid of 2 villagers because I have 4 normals... just having a bigger pool would make it less repetitive than "I should give my parents a call!" and the same lines I've been reading over... and over... and over again...

how LONG the friggin cutscene is to travel to a friend's town! and you have to watch it once for every single person that loads in! I get that they want to avoid save glitches, but sheesh.


----------



## Clock

I wish it wasn't only treasure hunt as the only villager minigame atm, I want hide and seek back and a bunch of minigames with the villagers in acnh.


----------



## Romaki

I'm kinda annoyed that campers don't actually become part of your island for the day that they're there.


----------



## EquinoxIsland

My friend came to my island to talk to Roald, who was in boxes, because we were trading Dobie and Roald. He already gave me Dobie, but as he was leaving my island we got a communication error, and when my island refreshed, Roald's house was there but he wasn't and there was a note on the door saying "I've moved out. -Roald" and my friend's plot is still unclaimed. We think he was voided.  Rip Roald. Wish there was a different way of transferring villagers, such that he didn't leave my island until he was definitely on my friend's or something.


----------



## demondays

I'm just sad about no more perfect fruit tbh  if it is in the game I haven't seen a single one yet


----------



## Noiree

DaviddivaD said:


> Lemme just say I enjoy the majority of this game. It really makes the hours go by. That said:
> 
> Why can't we build fences diagonally? I wanted to build a stone fence on the southern most part of my lower cliffs but to do so I'd have to either majorly rework my river or destroy a lot of my cliffs.
> 
> That said, why can't we make paths diagonally either? I wanted to build at least one bridge diagonally but I guess I won't.


omg all yes.

Mine:
- WHY did I spend all my Nook Miles for custom paths for them not to be permanent. 
- WHY can we not get a roller or something for paths.
- we should be able to adjust the radius on the clean up, you can barely get two trees in and even then you have to angle it a certain way.
- Why can't we jump islands in multiplayer
- is it too hard to add storage or a adp in the port for multiplayer use???
- WHY IS THAT "I'VE MOVED OUT" GLITCH NOT FIXED YET 
- I wish fences were apart of the construction app bc I hate picking them up constantly.


----------



## Jas

please stop giving me the bamboo doll DIY


----------



## demondays

demondays said:


> I'm just sad about no more perfect fruit tbh  if it is in the game I haven't seen a single one yet


AND I very much dislike how you can't get every type of flower on your island as of right now.


----------



## Corrie

We need to be able to craft more than one item at a time and the Able Sister's changeroom is a disaster. Good luck buying two shirts at once! You'll have to buy the one, exit the changeroom, deal with Mable telling you for the hundredth time that she sent your clothes to your storage, then enter it again after hearing her tell you yet again, to feel free to use the changeroom. 

Like where's the freaking shopping cart feature?


----------



## Noiree

Corrie said:


> We need to be able to craft more than one item at a time and the Able Sister's changeroom is a disaster. Good luck buying two shirts at once! You'll have to buy the one, exit the changeroom, deal with Mable telling you for the hundredth time that she sent your clothes to your storage, then enter it again after hearing her tell you yet again, to feel free to use the changeroom.
> 
> Like where's the freaking shopping cart feature?


BOTH OF THESE ARE NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corrie

Also, the "tutorial" dialogue should disappear after you've read it. I know Mable, I know where you're sending my clothes. Yes Timmy, I know that I'm going to check the cabinet, you don't need to tell me EACH AND EVERY TIME I ACCESS IT. It's a good thing I'm a button masher.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lio said:


> My rant for today.
> 
> I really wish the topic of time-travelling would get put into one, moderated thread. Pretty tired of seeing the same thread, with pretty much the same comments, being reposted. Surely, one thread would be enough for people to debate the concept of time-travelling?
> 
> On that note, I'm pretty tired of seeing 'debate' about it, as well. It's been done to death. And there's always mean comments from both sides of the argument... even if non-tters want to believe that pro-tters are more nasty about it and vice versa. How other people play the game has zero effect on you, besides potential spoilers, I guess.



I agree here, but the subject of time traveling and how it’s being discussed is like how any political subject is being discussed (best examples being if it’s morally wrong to be a Trump supporter or if it’s evil to call the Coronavirus a virus by its country of origin). There’s always going to be people who think time traveling is cheating, there’s always going to be people who think time traveling isn’t cheating, there’s always going to be people who are easily bothered by others who time travel, and there’s always going to be people who would defend others’ rights to play the way they want to play. The issue will never be resolved. But you’re right that it doesn’t have to be that controversial.


----------



## EquinoxIsland

EquinoxIsland said:


> My friend came to my island to talk to Roald, who was in boxes, because we were trading Dobie and Roald. He already gave me Dobie, but as he was leaving my island we got a communication error, and when my island refreshed, Roald's house was there but he wasn't and there was a note on the door saying "I've moved out. -Roald" and my friend's plot is still unclaimed. We think he was voided.  Rip Roald. Wish there was a different way of transferring villagers, such that he didn't leave my island until he was definitely on my friend's or something.


Well I'm adding onto this now. Both him and I restarted our switches to see if it would fix it. His updated the app and he had a non-Roald villager move in. Mine didn't update so I assumed I already had it. I went a day forward and a day back to open my plots and try to find Roald or someone else for him again but I didn't find anyone on the desert island tour. I restarted and THEN it decided to update and now my plot's taken too. I have 42 NMTs and nothing to do with them.


----------



## RomanRichter

demondays said:


> AND I very much dislike how you can't get every type of flower on your island as of right now.



Apparently, now you can buy them from Leif


----------



## demondays

Oh hey that's great!!


----------



## kojuuro

I have my museum sitting at the top of some stairs but it makes me so angry that I can't put the damn building in the middle because it takes up an odd number of spaces.  If I could even move it half a space like furniture.... AUUGHHH it bothers me so much that it is off center.


----------



## Fairytale2323

I dont care about time travelers personally, you play however, whatever, i just avoid looking at spoilers.

But im pretty sure time travelers are the reason there is so much lacking content. and the reason all seasonal events are temporary updates every season.
I mean think about it, there is barely any stores, barely any furniture, barely any upgrades or cool things to discover.
They removed the ability to directly change the time in the actual game, my theory is that we're gonna get alot more stuff and NPC's but they dont want the whole game to get spoiled to the entire public all at once.

I think the slow updates with wanted content is their way of making people take their time with the game.


----------



## mitsuko-

kojuuro said:


> I have my museum sitting at the top of some stairs but it makes me so angry that I can't put the damn building in the middle because it takes up an odd number of spaces.  If I could even move it half a space like furniture.... AUUGHHH it bothers me so much that it is off center.


I just experienced the same problem as well lol so frustrating


----------



## kojuuro

mitsuko- said:


> I just experienced the same problem as well lol so frustrating


I spent so much time terraforming the surrounding area and just had to deal with it being misaligned... like I can't even...
PLEASE NINTENDO LET ME MOVE IT WHERE IT WAS MEANT TO BE


----------



## chibski

Corrie said:


> Also, the "tutorial" dialogue should disappear after you've read it. I know Mable, I know where you're sending my clothes. Yes Timmy, I know that I'm going to check the cabinet, you don't need to tell me EACH AND EVERY TIME I ACCESS IT. It's a good thing I'm a button masher.



By the way, you've got a Nook Miles Ticket on you in case you want to use that!


----------



## LancashireLass

Alolan_Apples said:


> Similar to the What’s Bothering You Thread in the Basement, this is a thread to discuss your frustrations with the new game if you have any. Since there was a lot of complaint threads on the ACNL board, I decided to come up with a thread where you can share all of your frustrations or other problems (like someone else ruined your island). ACNH may not have the same problems ACNL did since Nintendo listened to us, but that doesn’t mean ACNH is free of any flaws. For a reminder:
> 
> 
> Stay on topic and do not complain about anything that isn’t ACNH-related.
> Use spoilers if you’re at a point nobody else got to yet.
> Do not publicly blacklist other members or members from other websites. You may complain about other people being problematic, but do not call out their names or specify what site they’re from.
> Remember to be respectful to others when they state their frustrations.
> You are allowed to give or ask for help or guidance on how to get past a point of frustration, but do not use this thread as a Wi-Fi or trading thread.
> You don’t have to use this thread if you don't want to, but be sure to follow the rules if you use this thread.


I had heavy rain yesterday so I went looking for Coelcanth and all I kept getting is flaming Sea Bass.   Cant wair for May when there will be new bugs and fish.  I have given up search for the mysterious Tarantula Island.


----------



## Clock

I wish it’s easier to get non native fruits from villagers, letters, gifts instead of going online going to others town for the DIY.


----------



## RomanRichter

Welp, another one from me: No way to place buildings on paved land


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I’m actually glad one of my minor rants got fixed! PSA: now you can play different KK music in different parts of your island


----------



## LunarMako

Is the Nature Day event a joke? What event is this? I can sell weeds.... I can now plant bushes. Is that it...? Am I missing something? Pocket Camp events have more to them then this. Sorry. AT least we have bushes back though. I was wondering why we didn't have them anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m getting tired of getting the same fossils everyday and not getting the last fossil needed to complete my museum. I have time traveled each day to collect the fossils, only to realize that they are the ones I have donated.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

LunarMako said:


> Is the Nature Day event a joke? What event is this? I can sell weeds.... I can now plant bushes. Is that it...? Am I missing something? Pocket Camp events have more to them then this. Sorry.



I never player PC. What was the event like there? Tbf, I don’t recall Nature Day being much of an wow event in previous games either, but I could be wrong though. I would’ve hoped for some furniture


----------



## axo

I was in the middle of catching a butterfly when Rasher called out to me and starting running up to me to get my attention. I caught the bug, turned to him, and tried to start talking to him but I accidentally hit him with my net! Twice!!! I felt so bad, and now I'll never know what he wanted


----------



## Lavulin98

SirBadger said:


> I’m actually glad one of my minor rants got fixed! PSA: now you can play different KK music in different parts of your island



omg I'm so excited for this! thanks for saying it!


----------



## LunarMako

SirBadger said:


> I never player PC. What was the event like there? Tbf, I don’t recall Nature Day being much of an wow event in previous games either, but I could be wrong though. I would’ve hoped for some furniture



I don't know about PC. In New Leaf weeding day was a day you can get the weeding furniture set. I just expected something more. Hahaha. More furniture would be nice. So if they can't do furniture, do mini games or something. Idk. I guess maybe it isn't really an event anymore. Just visits like Kicks now. I just expected more of something they kept out until an update came.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Mezzanine said:


> People have had the same complaints about the character dialogue since New Leaf now. When Animal Crossing first came out, it was advertised as a social game, something entirely new, and that was the primary aspect of it. You could only decorate your home. Now it's like the opposite, and it's more of a town building game with some social stuff on the side. The series needs to do a better job of striking a balance between the two. A part of me hoped Nintendo would do a better job from New Leaf's stale dialogue, but they dropped the ball again and maybe even harder this time.


I agree to an extent but i see new dialogue all the time and ive played over 500 hours. I also would hope they would add more with updates, especially since they add update-specific diologue.


----------



## RomanRichter

Mezzanine said:


> People have had the same complaints about the character dialogue since New Leaf now. When Animal Crossing first came out, it was advertised as a social game, something entirely new, and that was the primary aspect of it. You could only decorate your home. Now it's like the opposite, and it's more of a town building game with some social stuff on the side. The series needs to do a better job of striking a balance between the two. A part of me hoped Nintendo would do a better job from New Leaf's stale dialogue, but they dropped the ball again and maybe even harder this time.



I can only theorize, but most people don't bother with such "useless" stuff as social aspect of this game, they more bothered about Cuteness of villagers and posting Cute pictures of their towns and cute villagers, plus Nintendo in their modern
manner is very pleased to appease this audience (less work for them). And as of now you see very rare complains about dialogs, and only recently you can post complain without being torn to shreds. Just some things to think about. Correct me if I wrong.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

I don't whink it will change any time soon, cuz game just prints money!


----------



## eat

Is it just me or do villagers pick up each other's catchphrases a lot quicker to the point that it's getting a bit annoying?? I have had villagers that took on other villager's catchphrases within two days of moving into my island. I never even really get to see what their original catchphrase is because new villagers don't say much during their first day.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

RomanRichter said:


> I can only theorize, but most people don't bother with such "useless" stuff as social aspect of this game, they more bothered about Cuteness of villagers and posting Cute pictures of their towns and cute villagers, plus Nintendo in their modern
> manner is very pleased to appease this audience (less work for them). And as of now you see very rare complains about dialogs, and only recently you can post complain without being torn to shreds. Just some things to think about. Correct me if I wrong.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> I don't whink it will change any time soon, cuz game just prints money!



I think it really depends on everyone's appreciation on the game's dialogue. Personally, I love it and see nothing wrong with it. Sure, it can be repetitive but so were other games. It's a matter of how much people like the dialogue compared to previous entries (without clinging too much on nostalgia, bc frankly, while GCN and WW dialogue were good, they're not much different to what we see now; I'd definitely recommend going back to those games to check it out  ). So, I think everyone generally likes the dialogue and don't see it as a downgrade. But I can see more dialogue being added with future updates (say, if Brewster is added, I imagine more dialogue will be included whenever villagers visit the Café).


----------



## aww

eat said:


> Is it just me or do villagers pick up each other's catchphrases a lot quicker to the point that it's getting a bit annoying?? I have had villagers that took on other villager's catchphrases within two days of moving into my island. I never even really get to see what their original catchphrase is because new villagers don't say much during their first day.



Right! I told merry to say “thot” as a joke and now everyone is saying it and I’m like omg


----------



## Rave

why am i allowed to put an entire live turtle in my storage but not a flower plant


----------



## Thyl

My only rant about the game currently is the villager dialogue. It is better than New Leaf in my opinion - I got bored of New Leaf in under 50 hours because of how stale the dialogue was (it was my favourite thing in Wild World and kept me playing) - but especially the crankies are way too nice in both games.

I guess this is just the result of people getting ridiculously upset about even the tiniest bit questionable/not positive villager dialogues. Can't really blame Nintendo for this one.


----------



## RomanRichter

SirBadger said:


> I think it really depends on everyone's appreciation on the game's dialogue. Personally, I love it and see nothing wrong with it. Sure, it can be repetitive but so were other games. It's a matter of how much people like the dialogue compared to previous entries (without clinging too much on nostalgia, bc frankly, while GCN and WW dialogue were good, they're not much different to what we see now; I'd definitely recommend going back to those games to check it out  ). So, I think everyone generally likes the dialogue and don't see it as a downgrade. But I can see more dialogue being added with future updates (say, if Brewster is added, I imagine more dialogue will be included whenever villagers visit the Café).




I don't think they will add anything beyond couple generic event-related lines. I can't appreciate this dialogs, especially after looking to datamined dialog list. Call me hater, or whatever you want, but I think I'l pass on this Cute Diorama for some time.


----------



## starlightsong

If my villagers aren't going to give me the option to tell them what I think of their outfits, then _why in the world do they bother asking me what I think of their outfits_!? I don't remember if GC has the ability to actually give my opinion when asked and I haven't played CF at all (I bet they do, though) but WW and NL definitely do. So why on earth does Marina keep asking for my opinion if she doesn't. actually. _want_. my opinion. What is the point? Why can't I tell her she looks cute or that I think she could change like I could do before?


----------



## xara

chees4mees said:


> I was in the middle of catching a butterfly when Rasher called out to me and starting running up to me to get my attention. I caught the bug, turned to him, and tried to start talking to him but I accidentally hit him with my net! Twice!!! I felt so bad, and now I'll never know what he wanted



i’ve done this so many times now and i feel awful everytime :c


----------



## RomanRichter

starlightsong said:


> If my villagers aren't going to give me the option to tell them what I think of their outfits, then _why in the world do they bother asking me what I think of their outfits_!? I don't remember if GC has the ability to actually give my opinion when asked and I haven't played CF at all (I bet they do, though) but WW and NL definitely do. So why on earth does Marina keep asking for my opinion if she doesn't. actually. _want_. my opinion. What is the point? Why can't I tell her she looks cute or that I think she could change like I could do before?


Because decision already made without you, it's always be Cute! *Evil Laught*


----------



## skylucario

eat said:


> Is it just me or do villagers pick up each other's catchphrases a lot quicker to the point that it's getting a bit annoying?? I have had villagers that took on other villager's catchphrases within two days of moving into my island. I never even really get to see what their original catchphrase is because new villagers don't say much during their first day.


i changed sheldon’s catchphrase to ‘peanut’ two days ago. agnes picked it up literally today. i felt horrible about it, but i reported her immediately.


----------



## chibski

SirBadger said:


> I never player PC. What was the event like there? Tbf, I don’t recall Nature Day being much of an wow event in previous games either, but I could be wrong though. I would’ve hoped for some furniture


Not really on topic, but I wanted to mention that the cherry blossom event for Pocket Camp was _so_ much better than it was for New Horizons. I had to time-travel to get all the cherry blossom recipes because Bunny Day ruined everything in NH, but in Pocket Camp everything was easily attainable. It looks like a similar situation for Nature Day, but I'm just happy for bushes honestly.


----------



## eminyan

wish there was more villager dialogue. idk it's just interactions are low-key getting dry and i don't even talk to everyone that much- i hate it when multiple villagers use repeating lines bc it doesn't sounds like a villager exclusive dialogue anymore. 
i wish there was more interactions or things you could do with your villagers


----------



## Clock

eat said:


> Is it just me or do villagers pick up each other's catchphrases a lot quicker to the point that it's getting a bit annoying?? I have had villagers that took on other villager's catchphrases within two days of moving into my island. I never even really get to see what their original catchphrase is because new villagers don't say much during their first day.


I didn't notice it still happens. No one yet in my town has a copied catchphrase so far and I hope it never happens in my town.


----------



## JKDOS

LunarMako said:


> Is the Nature Day event a joke? What event is this? I can sell weeds.... I can now plant bushes. Is that it...? Am I missing something? Pocket Camp events have more to them then this. Sorry.



I don't think that's it. We may continue to be able to plant bushes from now until the end of time. The event is just offering more Nook miles for doing "green" stuff.

Pocket Camp is not a mainline Animal Crossing game, so please do not compare it to NH. That's like comparing Elder Scrolls Blades to Skyrim or ES-VI. It is going to be different. Pocket Camp is a mobile game, and runs off Nintendo servers, of course it may appear to have "more to do". That is because there is simply *less to do* overall.

There is nothing special about Earth Day, not even in real life. Any day you want can be Earth Day. Having the period be celebrated in AC is just a way to enhance the immersion in the game....

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m getting tired of getting the same fossils everyday and not getting the last fossil needed to complete my museum. I have time traveled each day to collect the fossils, only to realize that they are the ones I have donated.



That's just RNG.

Using fictitious numbers, let's say there are 100 fossiles. You have 95 of them. The chance of finding a new on is 5/100 (5% chance). The chance of finding a duplicate is 95/100. That's a 95% chance.


----------



## Corrie

I just had to craft seven fish food all separately. 

You think that makes me happy? 

IT DOESN'T.


----------



## JKDOS

Corrie said:


> I just had to craft seven fish food all separately.
> 
> You think that makes me happy?
> 
> IT DOESN'T.



Now try crafting 30-40 while trying to complete the Nook Miles achievement for digging up clams


----------



## Corrie

JKDOS said:


> Now try crafting 30-40 while trying to complete the Nook Miles achievement for digging up clams


My whole body shivered just from reading that. Like... who's idea was this??


----------



## 0kamu0

only thing that makes me legitimately furious is that i cant put watering cans on top of tables or anything. They can only be put on the ground. 

I just love the elephant watering can so much and want to display it in a way it deserves


----------



## meggiewes

Mezzanine said:


> The frequency of villagers asking to leave needs to be raised. In New Leaf it was quite easy to get rid of ugly villagers. Now it's like there's only one shaky method that actually works, and if it won't work on the villager you want to leave, you're out of luck, have fun plucking all those weeds for nothing.



I agree with this. Right now, it doesn't annoy me too badly because I want villager pictures. But somebody should at least be asking to move once every 5 to 7 days or so. Especially since they can't just up and leave on their own anymore and I can just tell them no if I don't want them to leave.


----------



## Dewasa

meggiewes said:


> I agree with this. Right now, it doesn't annoy me too badly because I want villager pictures. But somebody should at least be asking to move once every 5 to 7 days or so. Especially since they can't just up and leave on their own anymore and I can just tell them no if I don't want them to leave.


Agreed. I think they should make a mini game out of the villagers and their relationship with the player. Right now, there's hardly any rhyme or reason. There should be a star meter similar to how your island have a star rating. When maxed out, villagers can do more stuff for you and can possibly have a chance to give you whatever rare DIY recipes makes sense, maybe even items from their house. If you have low star rating, well, you can either increase it or have the option to start the move out procedure.


----------



## meggiewes

Dewasa said:


> Agreed. I think they should make a mini game out of the villagers and their relationship with the player. Right now, there's hardly any rhyme or reason. There should be a star meter similar to how your island have a star rating. When maxed out, villagers can do more stuff for you and can possibly have a chance to give you whatever rare DIY recipes makes sense, maybe even items from their house. If you have low star rating, well, you can either increase it or have the option to start the move out procedure.



The funny part about this idea is that people hated the friend ranking system when it was in Pocket Camp. They would absolutely riot if it was in the game. 

I have noticed that when I give characters their preferences, they give me better things. The closer I get to a villager the more likely they are to send me mail. And the closer friends I am with them, the more they run up and ask me stuff. Plus, I get new dialog from them. So, I don't think it is completely random right now. There just isn't a visible way to track it for the player because it is supposed to be a life sim instead of a "game" with "stats" and such. Which is why we don't have relationship boxes like they do in the Sims because the Sims is much more a simulation sandbox game than Animal Crossing is.


----------



## Dewasa

meggiewes said:


> The funny part about this idea is that people hated the friend ranking system when it was in Pocket Camp. They would absolutely riot if it was in the game.
> 
> I have noticed that when I give characters their preferences, they give me better things. The closer I get to a villager the more likely they are to send me mail. And the closer friends I am with them, the more they run up and ask me stuff. Plus, I get new dialog from them. So, I don't think it is completely random right now. There just isn't a visible way to track it for the player because it is supposed to be a life sim instead of a "game" with "stats" and such. Which is why we don't have relationship boxes like they do in the Sims because the Sims is much more a simulation sandbox game than Animal Crossing is.



Ah, good to know. I didn't know that about PC. I've always watched my wife and son play AC in the past, starting from NL on the 3DS but have just recently jumped all in (11 days in, haha).


----------



## Mello

Something new to complain about:

Nerfed spawn rates for insects hard, and destroyed interest gain. It's insulting how much interest we gain now; may as well remove it altogether tbh. 

Wouldn't be surprised if they nerfed the upper limit on turnip prices and cap it at 250 next patch.


----------



## trashpedia

Mello said:


> Something new to complain about:
> 
> Nerfed spawn rates for insects hard, and destroyed interest gain. It's insulting how much interest we gain now; may as well remove it altogether tbh.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they nerfed the upper limit on turnip prices and cap it at 250 next patch.



I don’t even think TTers would go out of their way to make bells through interest. I honestly disappointed how much they’re trying to push turnips and online features, not to mention they still aren’t doing anything about people selling stuff for irl money or optimize multiplayer.


----------



## PikaPika19

I'm annoyed that I have to pay 50k to move houses/buildings, especially considering at the beginning of the game I couldn't access most of the island because I started with a small plot of land surrounded by rivers and cliffs.

No one ever shows up at the campsite.  I've gotten two villagers since I built it weeks ago, but no one since.

Lack of buildings

No way to buy all colors of an item in one go at Able Sisters

Nook's Cranny only upgrades once (as far as we know)

Terraforming almost always gets put in the wrong spot

Can't demolish both layers of a cliff and have to pull out the ladder, working layer by layer

Poor local multiplayer

Can't terraform or place furniture in the town with people visiting (I used to really enjoy working with my friends to landscape in NL.)


----------



## PajamaCat

eminyan said:


> wish there was more villager dialogue. idk it's just interactions are low-key getting dry and i don't even talk to everyone that much- i hate it when multiple villagers use repeating lines bc it doesn't sounds like a villager exclusive dialogue anymore.
> i wish there was more interactions or things you could do with your villagers


I have two normal villagers on my island and I'm not lying when I say that every day both of them tell me that "they're struggling to come up with a last minute dinner plan." It drives me crazy! Not only is it a repeat it's literally a one line conversation.


----------



## rwmw

I hate how hairstyles available to us in previous games are missing. A lot of NH hairstyles are clunky and awkward looking.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wish you can reject a villager's offering to giving you a DIY recipe when they're crafting something you already know.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Well...I'm upset... I read guides online saying that villagers would only move in if they are at your campsite or you go to a mystery tour... but my plot was sold to some weird frog... how did this happen? That means the guide was a lie! >_<...


----------



## starlightsong

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Well...I'm upset... I read guides online saying that villagers would only move in if they are at your campsite or you go to a mystery tour... but my plot was sold to some weird frog... how did this happen? That means the guide was a lie! >_<...


Yeah that guide was wrong and I don’t know why they would say that. That’s just really blatantly untrue as it’s always been the case, in this game and in past ones, that if your town/island is not full then either a completely random villager will move in, or one will move in from the “void” of people you’ve played online with—villagers they’ve had move out but didn’t adopt to anyone. I’m really sorry it happened to you! You should always try to cross-reference guides from multiple sources or ask your friends to be sure.


----------



## Korova

This doesn't happen often but it sure is annoying when it does:

Just let me let go of a tool from the menu while I'm in my house! Or just let me put it in storage anyway and have it so I'm not holding anything when I go back out. It's so annoying when I go to dump my inventory into storage only to realize I forgot to let go of a tool and now have to go outside, put it away, and go back inside.


----------



## Red Cat

One thing that is a minor annoyance is the take a picture NM+ goal. It's a free 100 NM, but then I have to go through and delete all of those bad pics I took just for the NM.


----------



## kasane

1. no durability bar for our tools, it is so annoying when i just watered 2 patches of my flowers and then poof that's the end of my watering can
2. the fact that we cannot use the abd in other people's islands. it just makes the trading so much longer and a step back from new leaf
3. same thing goes with accessing our storage in other people's islands
4. the cutscene that plays when we fly to someone's island/when they come over takes too long every single time. it gets boring
5. the dodo dialogue pls just shhh, i know the risks that i'll have when anyone come in from my dodo code
6. not being able to store flowers/trees
7. accidentally picking off the flower instead of covering up the hole on the ground when i press y
8. having to craft anything one at a time, especially fish bait :/
9. (almost forgot this) when you're talking to a villager and they talk about a new diy recipe and it turns out that it's one that you know, why is there no option to reject taking the dupe? it's annoying


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Don't tell me to plant a tree/fruit tree for nook+ miles when I am literally one tree away from having an overabundance of trees. Do you even know me? Thanks, Nintendo.


----------



## Romaki

Why does the turnip price change at noon? It makes no sense! Nook's Cranny opens up at 8 am, so that's 4 hours. They are opened til 10 pm, so from noon that's 10 hours. It's insane, it shouldn't be 4 vs 10, it should be 7 vs 7. It's unfair, people having only half the prices are less likely to make a profit within their own island. And once everybody has their regular schedule again they won't even have time to try and make it. 

But I wonder if it means they've planned different times for Nook's Cranny. Maybe even a 24/7 convienence store considering there are two working (like the post office in Wild World)? At the very least I hope ordinances return at some point.


----------



## Sami

One thing that's really bothered me is how you have to pay full price just to MOVE a bridge or incline. I was doing some terraforming last night and realized I needed to move one of my Zen bridges, and it seems ridiculous to have to pay full price just to move the dang thing south by 50 feet.


----------



## hebilea

Something that I am sure people complain about a lot. LET ME HAVE A DAMN SHOPPING CART AT MABLE'S!!!!! It happens a lot that I want to buy more of the same stockings, but whoops, can't. Have fun going in and out of the closet 7 times, don't forget to remember which ones you already bought, because you end up with the same color twice.


----------



## seikoshi

ive had the game since launch, i tt so i've had the campsite for ages (pls dont hate i just have a very short attention span), in the entire time that i've had the campsite ive had T H R E E villagers? like in new leaf i had someone in the campsite every other day, idk sometimes i feel like im playing a pay to win game?


----------



## JKDOS

Romaki said:


> Why does the turnip price change at noon? It makes no sense! Nook's Cranny opens up at 8 am, so that's 4 hours. They are opened til 10 pm, so from noon that's 10 hours. It's insane, it shouldn't be 4 vs 10, it should be 7 vs 7. It's unfair, people having only half the prices are less likely to make a profit within their own island. And once everybody has their regular schedule again they won't even have time to try and make it.



Yeah I hate this. I have to race home on my lunch break everyday just to make it in time to check the AM Turnip price. The turnip price change needs to be moved to 3pm as you suggested


----------



## Rosewater

So Lionel was forced to move into my town because of the campsite. He moved out yesterday but today I see that Leopold decided to move in in Lionel's place. I'm rioting


----------



## Sweetley

rwmw said:


> I hate how hairstyles available to us in previous games are missing. A lot of NH hairstyles are clunky and awkward looking.


Same, I really miss the NL hairstyles. From the female hairstyles, there are only two which I kinda like. None of the male ones really appeals to me, they are all so... pointy and edgy? Like really, not even one curly-ish style? ;-;


----------



## trashpedia

Not a rant but an opinion I wanna say:

Yeah, Raymond isn’t really all that and personally I do feel like people want him because of weird gay fetishization, but at the same time, hating cuz he’s popular doesn’t make you “not like the other girls”. Idc idc idc. It’s not an unpopular opinion to dislike him and it’s tiring to hear the same “unpopular opinion but I don’t like Raymond cuz he’s popular” comments 20 times under some video that shows him for like 5 seconds.


----------



## usukifrenzy

I know this has been said previously but I wish NH took a leaf out of Wild World's book in terms of dialogue. There was so much personality in that game, even with the special characters. Maybe I'm looking at it with my nostalgia goggles but I felt like we heard a lot about their backstories then like why Blathers is afraid of bugs, Sable talking about raising Mabel on her own after their parents' death, Mable actually talking to you about the store etc.

New Leaf made it short and now, the dialogues in New Horizons are even shorter and get repetitive pretty quickly. I enjoy a ton of the new features introduced (though they really need to improve on some as mentioned here) but it's disappointing they sacrificed a lot of entertaining villager interactions. At least bring us more minigames or let them invite us over to their houses or something. 

And damn, some of the furniture items have gotten crazy expensive.


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Why are there such LONG cutscenes and interactions when you want to go to a friend's island? And why does everyone's game pause to watch you fly in? Bro, if you want to play with 6 people you have to sit through like 10 minutes of cutscenes


----------



## Moonliet

I wish ignoring villagers made it more likely that they would ask to leave, and that villagers asked to leave more often. I also wish that villagers visited the campsite more frequently.

Unrelated qualm - I wish we could have more than one island per console, even if the limit was two or three.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Someone probably already said this but I'm so ultra annoyed at how long to takes for someone to move out.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Why must I struggle so to get regular wood from the trees. I have stacks of hardwood and softwood for days but I think the only time I ever had a stack of regular was when they needed it for the shop.


----------



## Rosewater

Dragonflies being so much harder to catch in this game. Why...


----------



## Romaki

I really hope they add more hairstyles because I don't feel satisfied with the current choices. The Mii masks in New Leaf had more options.


----------



## Romaki

I really hate how only furniture with custom designs gets a different leaf color, anything that's customized should be indicated like that.


----------



## John Wick

Quite a bit, but that's mostly the NMT islands ripped me off 300000 in NMT's and not a single bamboo or hybrid.

Just freakin' pears.

The museum is beautiful, BUT the fossil rooms you can't zoom and it's so dark, I can't see what's there. 

And put some reeds at least.. in the Oarfish/coelacanth tank!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sami said:


> One thing that's really bothered me is how you have to pay full price just to MOVE a bridge or incline. I was doing some terraforming last night and realized I needed to move one of my Zen bridges, and it seems ridiculous to have to pay full price just to move the dang thing south by 50 feet.


I thought you couldn't move bridges  isn't it that you have to demolish it first then rebuild it elsewhere?

That's one rant I have. Once you build a bridge you can't just move it


----------



## Romaki

Ruby Rose said:


> Why must I struggle so to get regular wood from the trees. I have stacks of hardwood and softwood for days but I think the only time I ever had a stack of regular was when they needed it for the shop.



You'd think regular wood would be the most common one.  I don't get why the stacks of wood aren't linked to the trees, we have three different ones at the moment and it'd fit them perfectly.


----------



## MasterM64

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Don't tell me to plant a tree/fruit tree for nook+ miles when I am literally one tree away from having an overabundance of trees. Do you even know me? Thanks, Nintendo.



As someone with a 5 star town, I just plant the sapling and dig it up. lol The town rating does not count saplings as trees anyways.


----------



## Llunavale

Ruby Rose said:


> Why must I struggle so to get regular wood from the trees. I have stacks of hardwood and softwood for days but I think the only time I ever had a stack of regular was when they needed it for the shop.


Interestingly the regular trees you dig up are named "Hardwood Trees" - I was partially expecting the Earth Day update to introduce a concept of "Softwood Trees" and...well, "Regular Trees" I guess, with each of them giving you more likelihood of getting its particular type of wood from it, but it seems they're just named Hardwood Trees because they just are.



Romaki said:


> I really hope they add more hairstyles because I don't feel satisfied with the current choices. The Mii masks in New Leaf had more options.


With any luck, we'll get Harriet and Shampoodle back to give us a few more interesting hair style options!


----------



## RomanRichter

New art-section looks kinda bland after other sections, that's really strange =/


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Gah...so sad... Freya was in my campsite and I soooo wanted her to move into my island, but I guess since I have no plots down right now, it wasn't possible TT.. or so I heard you can force a villager to move out via campsite..but I guess that didn't work... I hope she comes back to my campsite OTL


----------



## Red Cat

Another minor annoying thing for me is K.K. taking up so much space in the plaza. I don't like having to maneuver around the chairs or having to awkwardly squeeze behind him to get into RS.


----------



## astoria

Red Cat said:


> Another minor annoying thing for me is K.K. taking up so much space in the plaza. I don't like having to maneuver around the chairs or having to awkwardly squeeze behind him to get into RS.


I agree. I don’t understand why he’s even there so early in the morning if he doesn’t take requests until 6pm. He should just show up at 5pm as a little appearance so you have at least an hour until you can start requesting songs.


----------



## Shawna

I wish I could relocate houses of villagers moving in... -.-


----------



## matt2019

Rosewater said:


> So Lionel was forced to move into my town because of the campsite. He moved out yesterday but today I see that Leopold decided to move in in Lionel's place. I'm rioting


I hate Leopold. Just got him out finally


----------



## Romaki

Red Cat said:


> Another minor annoying thing for me is K.K. taking up so much space in the plaza. I don't like having to maneuver around the chairs or having to awkwardly squeeze behind him to get into RS.



Same, I really hope some sort of club returns to the island. Personally I'd like to see the Brewster/K.K. combo return from Wild World.


----------



## SarahsNY

I want the flea market back! I played a bunch of WW a bit before NH came out, and didn’t realize how much I missed it. It’s great being able to grab that cool item you’ve been eyeing in a villager’s house, and selling to them is a lot of fun.

Also, since I’ve seen people complaining about the dialogue in NH (I also am not a fan), I can confirm I personally found it a lot better in WW, having played recently. I got attached to Rasher of all villagers, and his dialogue made him really endearing despite being pretty ugly. I was genuinely upset when he moved out!


----------



## Bloobloop

i feel like NH feels weirdly hollow compared to NL? the dialogue definitely feels more repetitive, i wish there were more bugs/fish added, the music feels more generic. the last point especially, i loved the new leaf soundtrack and i'm really not a fan of whatever this new one is.

edit: oh, i also wish we could change the perspective in the museum like in new leaf! i mean, there's a couple of forced angles here and there in certain parts, but i loved being able to look all around me, at every little detail


----------



## Alolan_Apples

RomanRichter said:


> New art-section looks kinda bland after other sections, that's really strange =/



The art section has never looked as good as the other exhibits. I remember back in the GameCube Version and Wild World, the Museum looked very underfunded and poorly designed, with the painting exhibition looking the worst. Even in New Leaf, when the Museum is beginning to look more gorgeous, the art exhibit is more bland compared to the other exhibits.


----------



## unintentional

the rng appears to be all or nothing with no inbetween.  I have got a villager at my campsite weekly this month, the two weeks post release I had rain more often than not, I get 6 fossils every time I play, etc.  my luck actually starts to annoy me when i see others have the exact opposite problem because I never see any one in the middle (and had got someone overly mad at me on Reddit when I brought up how many fossils I got daily.)

granted, I have 0 clue how rng is programmed but surely it isn't programmed to only have two options?


----------



## Splinter

My only complaint so far is that everything is too nice, theres no broken crooked fences or sloppy furniture, and I miss the broken trees from New Leaf you got from shaking a perfect fruit tree too many times. I want messy stuff.


----------



## Sami

I sometimes feel like RS is too big? Especially on days without visitors, but even when they arrive they barely take up any space. My whole town square is decorated and looks lively,  but RS is a big empty plot. It would be nice if we could put some kind of furniture somewhere in there,  or if they decreased the size a bit.


----------



## starlightsong

Sami said:


> I sometimes feel like RS is too big? Especially on days without visitors, but even when they arrive they barely take up any space. My whole town square is decorated and looks lively,  but RS is a big empty plot. It would be nice if we could put some kind of furniture somewhere in there,  or if they decreased the size a bit.


You know what I would like? If there was some way, any way at all, even if we had to use a certain selection of preset patterns, to change the design of the tiles underneath the building. In NL you could put patterns down on the plaza and sure, they'd get messed up when a visitor came by, but you just had to cover those tiles up again. People always had the area around their town hall and town tree decorated beautifully with custom designs. Now pathmaking is a built-in part of the game that's easier than ever, and yet we're stuck with a too-big plaza that can't be customized one bit!


----------



## vanivon

i'm sure more than enough people have complained about the dialogue, but there's no harm in one more person saying so because it really is _that bad. _super, super repetitive (to the point where having more than one of a personality type gets incredibly grating), and multiple personality types have gotten... what's the word. flanderized? like, they focus so hard on one particular thing that may have come up in a few dialogue snippets in a past game that it's gotten annoying. peppies w/ the pop star thing, lazies w/ the bugs, crankies with how OLD they are, literally everything that comes out of jock villagers' mouths..... etc.

emphasis on the peppies in particular because they used to be my favourite personality type in the series, but new horizons has made them my absolute least favourite  i'm sooooooo tired of hearing about how they're gonna be FAMOUS someday, and be the BEST pop star slash chef slash design guru slash whatever comes next EVER.


----------



## Cancoon

SarahsNY said:


> I want the flea market back! I played a bunch of WW a bit before NH came out, and didn’t realize how much I missed it. It’s great being able to grab that cool item you’ve been eyeing in a villager’s house, and selling to them is a lot of fun.


Omg I totally forgot about that! I agree


----------



## starlightsong

why is there no durability counter or any possible way at all to keep track of when my tools are about to break? god i am so sick and tired of trying to relax by gardening and landscaping and then getting annoyed because my shovel broke all of a sudden and pulled me out of it. so tired. i don't even bother getting the materials to craft new ones at this point, i just buy go and another at the cranny.


----------



## LunarMako

Mezzanine said:


> The frequency of villagers asking to leave needs to be raised. In New Leaf it was quite easy to get rid of ugly villagers. Now it's like there's only one shaky method that actually works, and if it won't work on the villager you want to leave, you're out of luck, have fun plucking all those weeds for nothing.



I seriously tried getting Ruby to move out for at least 5 hours total in 2 days. I was trying to get her out to give her to a friend. She is THE ONLY freaking villager who did not ask to move out. She didn't have a thought bubble or chase me down for ANYTHING. Not even to give me an ugly shirt or something. I swear shes broken.


----------



## JKDOS

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Gah...so sad... Freya was in my campsite and I soooo wanted her to move into my island, but I guess since I have no plots down right now, it wasn't possible TT.. or so I heard you can force a villager to move out via campsite..but I guess that didn't work... I hope she comes back to my campsite OTL



Why didn't you just run to Nook and buy a plot for Freya? If you had 10 villagers, you can in fact kick someone out. It's random, so you have to quit and keep trying again.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



LunarMako said:


> I seriously tried getting Ruby to move out for at least 5 hours total in 2 days. I was trying to get her out to give her to a friend. She is THE ONLY freaking villager who did not ask to move out. She didn't have a thought bubble or chase me down for ANYTHING. Not even to give me an ugly shirt or something. I swear shes broken.



Is Ruby  your newest villager? The last villager to move in will not ask to leave.


----------



## Fey

JKDOS said:


> Is Ruby  your newest villager? The last villager to move in will not ask to leave.



That’s not true—Beau was my newest at the time and literally asked the first day he was out of moving-in boxes! lol


----------



## Saah

Whyyy can't we get a way to redecorate a villager's house? Even if it's just a request asked of you at max friendship? Or, at the very least, why don't they fix that issue we've always had where a villager requests you to catch a critter for them and then proudly displays it in their house? It's ugly! It's always been ugly! So we still have to reject most requests our favorite villagers give us, meaning we only lower the friendships with the villagers we actually care about! Even though now we have the option to give them critters whenever we want to, so it's not like removing this would be anything but good. In ACNL we had the option of visiting a villager's house to remove a piece of furniture, even though most of it was locked in... Now it's pretty much random, even though, after HHD, they should know we'd love to decorate their homes!


----------



## JKDOS

Fey said:


> That’s not true—Beau was my newest at the time and literally asked the first day he was out of moving-in boxes! lol



Ah, thanks for breaking this myth

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

It's really annoying when my villagers talk about other players that have visited via Dodo Code to sell turnips or adopt a villager.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel

Nook miles islands are so boring if you're not looking for a villager. Nobody wants bass/trash island.

Also side note, how the heck are people making enough nook miles for 15+ NMT island trips everyday? Are you all just grinding to insanity? I see so many people asking for ridiculous amounts of NMT for trades and I'm just like wut ... if I play for 4-5 hours without specifically grinding for nook miles or time travelling, I make like 5,000 miles a day max.


----------



## Korova

Another small gripe: Let me shake trees and move furniture while I'm holding a shovel instead of making me put it away!


----------



## JKDOS

If  I have a phone, why can't I call the airport and ask them to open or close the gate?


----------



## Lotusblossom

The island designer tool is so stupid the fact that I cant turn a switch and say remove water or the opposite place water is really annoying that I have to waste my time constantly redoing everything.. oh and another thing this game is really stupid the way the villagers just walk into stuff and the way a lot of them look is actually creepy.. and another thing I get really creepy vibes from Isabelle thinking about all the people with dog fetishes that play this game.... I'm overrrrr it.. the fact we cant even use the furniture like hop in the sauna or pool or bath.. now that would be nice.   BRUH CO0ME ONN every item and thing should have somthing it does.. why would I wanna put a pool there to do nothing but take up space.... and make me mad that I cant get in it 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

We should be able to order clothes from the tables sisters not the catalogue

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

Also the rocks that are out under the water at sea look like a glitch and they look really bad most of them. Bate the rivers compared to nl

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

Needs way more storage places for different things like maybe a closet is actually just for clothes and a fridge for food and we should be able to cook dangit.. and then a tool shed for tools and a treasure chest for materials and gosh darnit we need more Crystal's not just stinking gold

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

The fact that the credits roll after k.k comes was like the most disappointing thing like are u serious ??????? That was it??????????? C

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

Hate diys. I only like customizations

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

Make it relaxing nintendo give us what we want dont make us do diys just so we have somthing to do how about let us get in the pool or come up with other things that are actually enjoyable and relaxing. Ay!


----------



## JKDOS

Lotusblossom said:


> The fact that the credits roll after k.k comes was like the most disappointing thing like are u serious ??????? That was it??????????? C



That has been how every Animal Crossing game worked. The credits play during K.K. Slider's live performance. That doesn't mean the game is over. There is no end.... How do you expect they add credits to a never ending game?


----------



## Lotusblossom

I feel like I literally can only fit enough outfits for one week In storage like I'm better off buying a new one every day an selling it at night


----------



## JKDOS

Lotusblossom said:


> I feel like I literally can only fit enough outfits for one week In storage like I'm better off buying a new one every day an selling it at night



How big is your house? Storage an grow to 1600 slots. I have 800 right now, and I buy hundreds of clothing options, and still have room to cram materials and furniture in


----------



## mirukushake

I bought a million bells worth of turnips and I think I got decreasing instead of large spike. I hate selling at other people's islands ugggh.


----------



## Fluuffy

Bargaining is so not for me. Twice today I traded stuff for less than the agreed amount cus they only dropped a certain amount of bells. I knew i knew it was not the right price but Idk how to ask them “hey you paid me wrong” without sounding mean entitled etc.


----------



## Splinter

Villagers getting in the way of terraforming. This has happened too many times now, it's especially infuriating when you are terraforming a river and they come and sit on the edge of the part you're wanting to work on. The first time it happened I thought it was funny. Then the next day I start terraforming again and see another villager walking up the ramp towards where i'm trying to terraform a river, carrying a fishing rod. -_-


----------



## nyanicat

Fluuffy said:


> Bargaining is so not for me. Twice today I traded stuff for less than the agreed amount cus they only dropped a certain amount of bells. I knew i knew it was not the right price but Idk how to ask them “hey you paid me wrong” without sounding mean entitled etc.


You should definitely stand up for yourself! It is not right for people to be stiffing you. If you come to an agreed price then they should honor it. Please do not let people take advantage of you. If they drop the incorrect amount just say "hey we agreed on xx price", and if they don't comply and try to scam you, then just force quit the game.


----------



## Anj2k6

It's pretty minor but I feel like I'm about to get literally every other snooty with the campsite method before Judy. I've seen about 25-30 snootys so far out of the 67 available >_>


----------



## Lavulin98

I hate these damn flowers. My island was overrun with them due to constant rain and I had to spend 2 h of nonstop digging to get rid of all flowers. I only held onto the hybrid. everything else I sold and I still have a butload of flowers.


----------



## Eggington

Irks me how Cranky villagers never want to leave or take forever!


----------



## Solio

I'm SOOO tired of hearing about the stalk market! It's literally the most boring AC-topic (IRL too. Man, talking about finances sucks...) you can bring up and yet people won't shut up about it:
STOnKs! STonkS! STOnkS! WhaATs YOUR STonKS PriCE???
Look at me! I'm SOOO rich!1!

What do you need 30 mil. bells for anyways? Wait, I know for what. For the totally inflated online trading!

I don't engage in the stalk market because 1. my turnip prices always suck 2. Quick and easy money takes away from the game for me. Why fish, or catch bugs, or pick fruit, or plant money trees when you're constantly rolling in dough? Why worry about the loan if you can pay it off in five minutes. So I can't help but feel annoyed by it when people constantly want to brag with their "stonks" (God, that word is so stupid, too).

And speaking of, thanks for nerfing the bug catching but leaving the totally busted turnip prices intact. Appreciate it!


----------



## nyanicat

I really wish we had more custom design slots! I have so many different ideas/ideas taken from other's, but I'm running out of space! Plus I share the island with my boyfriend and he has his own designs he wants so we have to share our already low number of slots. So infuriating!


----------



## Mayor Miraland

The terraforming is so slow! I wish there was a special terraforming mode where we could just draw the land into place with ease, I hate making rivers and cliffs one tile at a time with that incredibly slow animation 

I leveled my entire town to terraform it, let me tell you, I regret it!


----------



## moonbell

Red Cat said:


> Another minor annoying thing for me is K.K. taking up so much space in the plaza. I don't like having to maneuver around the chairs or having to awkwardly squeeze behind him to get into RS.



This. It's also kind of ridiculous when it's _pouring down rain_. Makes me wonder if he's going to move to the cafe that's rumored to be a thing someday. I think that's where he used to perform in the older games? (NL was my first)


----------



## starlightsong

my villagers keep implying (or in punchy's case, directly stating) that having a fountain outside is weird and i am begging them to stop. it's a fountain, where else do you expect it to be?? idk if maybe animal crossing is some kind of wacky alternate universe where you usually find a fountain inside the town hall or the general store, but in my world we put them outside!!


----------



## Jesusrey91

My first annoyance is that the game pauses your gameplay every time someone arrives. I got it, for the 3DS and before it was technically challenging but come on, the Switch is above and beyond any of the previous consoles. 

Second, please please can we get a "Kick (user) button?" Ending the session when hosting a turnip price marathon can be super annoying for everyone. Let me easily kick whoever is being annoying in my world! 

And last, I know this may be a bit much to ask technically speaking, but can we please be able to place and move furniture when someone's visiting? I play with a friend who is always asking me for help and I have to tell her what to do, go, come back later to see how it is and tell her how something could be better AND then leave again.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



starlightsong said:


> my villagers keep implying (or in punchy's case, directly stating) that having a fountain outside is weird and i am begging them to stop. it's a fountain, where else do you expect it to be?? idk if maybe animal crossing is some kind of wacky alternate universe where you usually find a fountain inside the town hall or the general store, but in my world we put them outside!!



I've found the villager's conversations are weird. Super weird. Before I could easily think "Owww... Look at (Insert mildly annoying villager)... I barely like her/him but (insert whatever he/she said) is so cute" 

Now I can only think "shut up shut up shut up shut up, teach me a reaction AND SHUT UP"


----------



## starlightsong

Jesusrey91 said:


> My first annoyance is that the game pauses your gameplay every time someone arrives. I got it, for the 3DS and before it was technically challenging but come on, the Switch is above and beyond any of the previous consoles.
> 
> Second, please please can we get a "Kick (user) button?" Ending the session when hosting a turnip price marathon can be super annoying for everyone. Let me easily kick whoever is being annoying in my world!
> 
> And last, I know this may be a bit much to ask technically speaking, but can we please be able to place and move furniture when someone's visiting? I play with a friend who is always asking me for help and I have to tell her what to do, go, come back later to see how it is and tell her how something could be better AND then leave again.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I've found the villager's conversations are weird. Super weird. Before I could easily think "Owww... Look at (Insert mildly annoying villager)... I barely like her/him but (insert whatever he/she said) is so cute"
> 
> Now I can only think "shut up shut up shut up shut up, teach me a reaction AND SHUT UP"


lol i actually really like all of my villagers and enjoy talking to them tbh but there are just a few specific things, like whenever lazies bring up bugs, and this whole thing where they act like fountains aren't supposed to be placed outside, that really get on my nerves when i hear them. maybe it'd be better if there was just a bit more dialogue variety!


----------



## Jessi

okay I know this is over dramatic, but I really hate that you can't put rugs outside. Like come on they're just rugs


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I think I've said this before but I'm gonna say it again since I decided to work on my house again.

I don't appreciate the facts that all the rooms only come in one set size. Right from the start I was planning on putting my kitchen in the upper room, but now it looks like I have no choice but to put it in another room since theres literally no space. Its ridiculously small. I can barely put more than 4 pieces of furniture (I wanted to put things like a kitchen island, table with cloth, system kitchen, etc.) without running out of space.  

Now I remember why I've been putting off decorating the interior of my house for so long. Hopefully we'll get an update _soon_ that includes expanding/condensing room sizes.

Edit: It also sucks that only certain types of furniture can be customized and the only way to get a different color/design for a piece of furniture is to trade with other people.


----------



## Hesper

Everyone else has had a meteor shower but me... :c


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

please end my suffering, all i want to do is catch a blue marlin... but making fish bait is so time consuming..i wish there was a function where we could craft more than one at a time... arghhhhh


----------



## Hsn97

My AC rant for today, seeing as I’m a bad AC player and have only just now started giving my villagers gifts so only just noticed it....

*DON’T GIVE ME BELLS WHEN I GIVE YOU A PRESENT!*​
It makes my gift feel so shallow and worthless. I spent time thinking about what item you’d like, picking out wrapping paper and wrapping it with care. I was so excited to see your reaction. And then you gave me 853b for it! It’s a present! Not a trade or a sale!!


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

I walked up to Pompom yesterday and decided to talk to her. 
Tapped A. 
"Hm, I wonder what I'm going to do later today..." 

That was it. I didn't get an option to help her decide or anything, just a waste of time. Villager dialogue and relationships are so dull and drab, I was really hoping it'd be a step up from New Leaf but no. Everyone is nice to you from the get-go and they all sound the same despite their personalities.


----------



## eat

Not a rant against NH specifically, but AC in general. 

I honestly hate this 'void' mechanic. I don't understand the point of it? Usually, the villager gets voided to someone you don't know so it's not like you're going to go back to visit them. And if the villager is leaving, it's usually someone you really don't care about.

The reason why I'm so triggered right now is because I spent a lot of time to finally manage to move this ugly gorilla out. However, he got voided to my friend's island. She then spent a lot of time voiding him out as well and GUESS WHAT. HE CAME BACK TO MY ISLAND BECAUSE SHE JUST VISITED ME. Now he's wearing this ugly dress I gave him as a joke AND he doesn't remember who I am.

This mechanic is making playing the game with friends more annoying than it should be because nobody wants to pick up the gorilla (or any unwanted villager) from the void.


----------



## JKDOS

Red Cat said:


> Another minor annoying thing for me is K.K. taking up so much space in the plaza. I don't like having to maneuver around the chairs or having to awkwardly squeeze behind him to get into RS.



This has been annoying me since getting K.K.  The squeezing behind him is definitely a pet peeve of mine, and the fact he sits there all day is just odd. They should have had him show up exactly at 6pm, or a little early, like 5pm. The last problem is while he sits there doing his own thing, it is really hard to hear him when playing docked and without headphones.


----------



## Rosewater

Tiny pet peeve but I wish my villagers would stop commenting on what I'm wearing. It's old and unnecessary.



Hsn97 said:


> *DON’T GIVE ME BELLS WHEN I GIVE YOU A PRESENT!*​


I actually don't mind when they give me bells. Yeah it's odd, but when my villagers do gift me something back, it's almost always a clothing item that I really don't want instead of something nice like a piece of furniture or wallpaper/flooring. I end up having to go sell it anyway.


----------



## JKDOS

Hsn97 said:


> *DON’T GIVE ME BELLS WHEN I GIVE YOU A PRESENT!*​



And don't refuse my gift of bells >.<


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

moonbell said:


> This. It's also kind of ridiculous when it's _pouring down rain_. Makes me wonder if he's going to move to the cafe that's rumored to be a thing someday. I think that's where he used to perform in the older games? (NL was my first)



So, what I like about K.K in NH is that his act is a straight callback from the GCN AC. He used to perform near the train station and the entire scene with the credits rolling around you while you watch K.K play is pretty much the same to the original AC. WW and CF made it so he would play at The Roost in the Museum (credits roll as well). NL was all about Club LOL (which I hated, lol (no pun intended). I wouldn't mind him playing occasionally in both the plaza and the (alleged) Café coming in soon. It'd be neat if, every Sat that rained, he'd move to play to the Café.


----------



## TheDuke55

Not really the game but the community. I don't know how it happened, but I'm disgusted by the trading community. I thought this place would be different because I remember TBT striving for being cheat-free on the trading forum, but now I am seeing some of the most ridiculous topics.

50 NMT to visit Celeste, so and so is crafting such and such 30 NMT, my half-eaten tuna sandwich for 800 NMT. When did this become the norm/acceptable? There's no way people can get all those Miles, burn them on one trade, and still have enough to go around for themselves or another trade. They're being hacked somehow. They got to be.


----------



## Romaki

I don't get the point of haunted paintings. Like it's cool to have some with animation, but why does Redd need haunted stuff? I feel like this would be a funny little event in the lead up to Halloween, some people already have way too many forgeries on their ship anyway.



Hsn97 said:


> *DON’T GIVE ME BELLS WHEN I GIVE YOU A PRESENT!*



This is so true as well. I gift you so that you have cute new stuff to wear, I don't want like 40% of my purchase back. (At the very least give me items back.)


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Something else I noticed now that I'm doing orders for people - you only get mail once a day. Am I wrong? In NL you got it twice, once in the morning and once in the evening. 

Is there some kinda upgrade I need to get? It's such a pain because this extends waiting time for customers so much and I could've sold more in less days - the latest order is for Wednesday, next week. If you got mail twice a day it'd probably be for this Friday.


----------



## TheDuke55

It's just once per day. I kind of miss not being able to write letters to villager/islanders. Hopefully there's an update that brings back Pelly/Phyllis that gives us mail twice a day, we can send letters to the animals, and store the letters into a larger storage.


----------



## starlightsong

TheDuke55 said:


> It's just once per day. I kind of miss not being able to write letters to villager/islanders. Hopefully there's an update that brings back Pelly/Phyllis that gives us mail twice a day, we can send letters to the animals, and store the letters into a larger storage.


Hold on... I miss the 9 am & 5 pm mail delivery too, but I have to ask, have you checked the postcard stand in the airport? You can still send letters to your villagers, your future self, and other residents on the island (like secondary players) just like past games! I think there'd be a _lot _more complaining here if they took that out lol but I don't blame you for not noticing, unless I'm misunderstanding? They even improved on it, as you can now send letters to anyone on your best friends list too and it's so fun sending all my friends presents with silly letters!

But yes, I agree, bring Pelly, Phyllis, and Pete back so they can help the dodos with the mail by delivering twice a day and also letting us order 10 items a day! My gf suggested they decreased it to 5 so you wouldn't get the nook shopping app in just 10 days, but like, if that's why then they can just increase the number of orders it takes to get it. Only being able to order 5 things a day when it was 10 before it so annoying.


----------



## JKDOS

Walk more than 2 feet away from a music player outside and you can no longer hear it, the game's background music is too  obnoxiously loud. The radius needs to be increased by 3x


----------



## mizzsnow

Wish we could terraform and decorate deserted islands! would love to try some ideas I can't really fit on my main island rn or I don't want to clean up after


I'm also really not a fan of the whole "villagers get sick of you the more you talk to them" system which wasn't here in the last games, so why now?


----------



## dragonair

I'm really happy that Nintendo made flowers more durable and harder to steal but moving flowers is now the absolute bane of my existence. I've gone through so many shovels now and it just takes SO much longer.


----------



## trashpedia

Another opinion that’s not about the game buuuut:

- I’m starting to actually hate going on r/AnimalCrossing because of how hypocritical people can be on there, and tbh some of the users on there are straight up... *****y, like *seriously*. Let people play AC the way they want. If someone wants to have all the popular villagers, cool, let them. If someone wants a Japanese-themed town, cool, let them. But my god, stop putting down people for doing those things. I saw people actually attack someone for wanting Raymond, Marina and Sherb and comments going “everytime I see those villagers I roll my eyes because wow ppl are willing to use their NMT for that thing”. Well guess what? Nobody asked, because that’s their game and they can do that if they want. Also the amount of comments that are extremely snarky or condescending comments I see on there everytime someone posts a picture of a Japanese-themed village makes me sigh. This subreddit’s fake and shallow forced positivity is really *irritating*

- Alof of the ACNH youtubers are kinda annoying and it really bothers me how so many of them are willing to spread misinformation like how “certain villagers can be found at certain times of the day” or “clapping for Orville increases your chances of getting a rare island” (I clap for Orville because he’s a good boi, not for rare islands). Not to mention some youtubers are actually promoting buying bells and NMTs for irl money


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I'm annoyed at the fact that Nook's cranny, EVEN THE UPGRADE has like no items. HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO COMPLETE MY BATHROOM?!!?!?


----------



## starlightsong

starlightsong said:


> my villagers keep implying (or in punchy's case, directly stating) that having a fountain outside is weird and i am begging them to stop. it's a fountain, where else do you expect it to be?? idk if maybe animal crossing is some kind of wacky alternate universe where you usually find a fountain inside the town hall or the general store, but in my world we put them outside!!






update: i'm either losing my mind or all of the villagers on this island are playing a weird prank on me where they pretend that fountains don't usually go outside.


----------



## Fluuffy

Me: Sure! You can pick some flowers 
Person i’m trading with: *picks more than half of my hybrids*
Me:


----------



## Romaki

I currently travel back in time to cycle my double personality villagers out, and the Able Sisters suddenly has so much better clothing to offer??? I'm only at the 27th, but like I have 5 rows of hats for example. And a bunch of new pretty tops. You know, it seems like the game is rewarding you for traveling back, so many things resetted.


----------



## BeezyBee

I cannot stand how you can't buy clothes from the Able Sisters whilst in the fitting room and have them placed into your pockets, I hate having to go back to my house just to check out different combinations of the same outfit.

I have the same complaints about dialogue, although I'm kinda of surprised to hear that people had the same qualms about New Leaf, I never had a problem with NL dialogue, but maybe that's because I was too young to notice it haha. City Folk dialogue remains my favorite though.


----------



## noodle'ssoup

BeezyBee said:


> I cannot stand how you can't buy clothes from the Able Sisters whilst in the fitting room and have them placed into your pockets, I hate having to go back to my house just to check out different combinations of the same outfit.
> 
> I have the same complaints about dialogue, although I'm kinda of surprised to hear that people had the same qualms about New Leaf, I never had a problem with NL dialogue, but maybe that's because I was too young to notice it haha. City Folk dialogue remains my favorite though.



I recommend having a wardrobe placed outside of the store, since it's linked to your storage.

on that note, let's get some storage crates or something that just lets you access your storage from afar.


----------



## Envy

Getting annoyed with the repeated DIY Recipes I'm getting. I know for a fact I'm missing a ton of DIY recipes, including the fancier outdoor benches, but I keep on getting repeats. I have like 28 repeats on my island right now. =/


----------



## Luxsama

noodle'ssoup said:


> I recommend having a wardrobe placed outside of the store, since it's linked to your storage.
> 
> on that note, let's get some storage crates or something that just lets you access your storage from afar.


Yeah tbh we need storage crates so we dont have to keep going back inside just to grab that extra tool u just broke

I'd prefer this rather than changing clothes with my cooler or fridge


----------



## meggiewes

I don't understand why people get so annoyed with other people going through or picking their flowers. They grow back. I could see being very annoyed if they were able to shovel them up and take them, but running through them doesn't damage them permanently. Does that mean that you dislike yourself when you have to pick your own flowers for a recipe you want? Anyone care to enlighten me? I'm willing to learn!


----------



## Romaki

Can flower crowns look like... flower crowns please?


----------



## skogkyst

I've got five of my villager pictures so far, but the other five that I don't have refuse to give them to me, even after I shower them daily with nice gifts.


----------



## juniperisle

skogkyst said:


> I've got five of my villager pictures so far, but the other five that I don't have refuse to give them to me, even after I shower them daily with nice gifts.


What has your strategy been for getting pictures? I want all of mine!


----------



## skogkyst

juniperisle said:


> What has your strategy been for getting pictures? I want all of mine!


I give them wrapped gifts everyday and I talk to them and try to get requests. I've even sent them letters with presents, though not that often. It took me about a month since I started the game to get any, so I don't know if my methods are the most efficient lol.


----------



## 0orchid

Unhappyhome said:


> I'm annoyed at the fact that Nook's cranny, EVEN THE UPGRADE has like no items. HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO COMPLETE MY BATHROOM?!!?!?


My upgraded Nook's has sold 2 different tubs and a shower so far. I have a ton of random bathroom items but I'm not planning on having one in my house. PM me if you want any bathroom furniture (shower, tubs, sink, towels, etc.) I'll give you some for free if you want


----------



## babi98

My biggest gripe with this game is how it basically turned itself into a building sim instead of having the main focus on communicating with your villagers. The customization is nice, but I weirdly prefer when there was less freedom and it wasn't as overwhelming? New Leaf had the best balance of this imo and if it contained the dialogue of GC/WW it would easily be the best title in the series. Not saying they need to bully the player per say, but a little attitude would definitely be appreciated


----------



## Evelyn

I'm irritated with how few buildings there are.  I wish I could build things that I could make in earlier games.  I really dislike that most of the NPCs are given random stands in the plaza on random days with incredibly limited inventory.  I also HATE how small the nook store is.  I miss old furniture sets as well.  I'm worried that all those things will eventually be added back, but I'll have to buy them with real money.  

I also REALLY hate the new bug spawn rates.  I based my island design as a butterfly garden because there used to be so many.  Almost every square of free space on my island is flowers, and now I'm lucky if I see 2 bugs at a time on my screen.  The fishing rates feel terrible to me.  I've been visiting a friend's island in the other hemisphere and can't seem to catch any rare fish after over 400 fish caught now.  NONE of the ones to fill the museum.  I've double and triple checked that I'm in the right spots at the right times but zero luck.  I haven't failed to catch any of the shadows either so I know its not "one that got away."  So frustrating.


----------



## JKDOS

babi98 said:


> My biggest gripe with this game is how it basically turned itself into a building sim instead of having the main focus on communicating with your villagers. The customization is nice, but I weirdly prefer when there was less freedom and it wasn't as overwhelming? New Leaf had the best balance of this imo and if it contained the dialogue of GC/WW it would easily be the best title in the series. Not saying they need to bully the player per say, but a little attitude would definitely be appreciated



I don't see how the villager communication is any different than previous games



meggiewes said:


> I don't understand why people get so annoyed with other people going through or picking their flowers. They grow back. I could see being very annoyed if they were able to shovel them up and take them, but running through them doesn't damage them permanently. Does that mean that you dislike yourself when you have to pick your own flowers for a recipe you want? Anyone care to enlighten me? I'm willing to learn!



Because unless you picked them from a garden that is out of site, you have temporarily griefed the town's aesthetic appeal. I use flowers in certain areas to beautify them and make them look more lively. If someone came through and picked the flowers, it will look ugly until they grow back. This may not be a problem for a time traveler, but it is a major problem for those who don't and have to wait real life days to get them back. I don't understand why you think you have a right to pick them. If I pick them for a recipe, it is a sacrifice I have to make. It isn't selfish if it's my flower. It is selfish for someone else to take them for themselves.


----------



## Lazaros

after almost 400 hours, i cannot and really don't want to hear most of the soundtrack anymore. at first it was NICE, now it's just not good. the hourly music doesn't even sound like it's a new song each hour, it's like the same sound, slightly altered over and over again. the only music i can and want to hear at the moment is the past midnight (1-5am) music, but otherwise. WHO COMPOSED THIS. it's literally giving me headaches.


----------



## Nooblord

I neeeeeed a stone bench DIY, along with a mossy customization option.

Why is there no stone bench?


----------



## starlightsong

can tom nook please just recognize how much money i have in my bank or something? i'm so tired of trying to move a house only to realize i only had 45k or something in my pockets and then i have to go through the whole dialogue tree again omg, also when demolishing a bridge why does "well now i don't know" have to be the top option once again making me restart the dialogue tree if i accidentally pick it, and also WHY CAN'T I JUST MOVE A BRIDGE askjdhfskga


----------



## skogkyst

I'm hunting for a new villager using NMT, but I need an Uchi so now I've had to pass up Freya and I'm sure I'll pass up more great villagers along the journey 

Edit - Just came across Bob, my favorite villager of all time, yikes, it's hard to pass him up.


----------



## starlightsong

skogkyst said:


> I'm hunting for a new villager using NMT, but I need an Uchi so now I've had to pass up Freya and I'm sure I'll pass up more great villagers along the journey
> 
> Edit - Just came across Bob, my favorite villager of all time, yikes, it's hard to pass him up.


I feel you on this!! A few days ago I went to a couple of mystery islands to get some resources and I had an empty plot because my friend was holding Reneigh so I could get her real house (she was my starter uchi), and I ran into Pietro and Savannah who I really like  It made me so sad to not be able to take them and I'm just imagining what if I ran into Dom, Judy, Sherb, or Static.


----------



## skogkyst

starlightsong said:


> I feel you on this!! A few days ago I went to a couple of mystery islands to get some resources and I had an empty plot because my friend was holding Reneigh so I could get her real house (she was my starter uchi), and I ran into Pietro and Savannah who I really like  It made me so sad to not be able to take them and I'm just imagining what if I ran into Dom, Judy, Sherb, or Static.


Yep, this is me. Knowing my luck when I continue island hopping today I'll have to skip over villagers like Raymond or Marshal and still not find an Uchi before a random villager moves in.


----------



## Spongebob

The music in this game is obnoxious, every other AC had great music, what happened here lol


----------



## milraen

JKDOS said:


> Walk more than 2 feet away from a music player outside and you can no longer hear it, the game's background music is too  obnoxiously loud. The radius needs to be increased by 3x


Nintendo could also just include settings for background music/sound effects etc like every other game in this day and age.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Envy said:


> Getting annoyed with the repeated DIY Recipes I'm getting. I know for a fact I'm missing a ton of DIY recipes, including the fancier outdoor benches, but I keep on getting repeats. I have like 28 repeats on my island right now. =/



I’m getting annoyed by this too. But I would expect something like this to happen when there aren’t many DIY recipes left to unlock. This is exactly what’s going to happen with fossils and art when you are almost complete.


----------



## JKDOS

milraen said:


> Nintendo could also just include settings for background music/sound effects etc like every other game in this day and age.



A volume control for BGM is definitely needed, even if it is unorthodox for an AC game.


----------



## voltairenism

Ok, I never thought I would post here, but I need to get this out of my chest. I am VERY upset. 
I gave Lucky a mummy outfit, bc that pink shirt wasn't fitting him at all. But here is the thing: the mummy outfit doesnt match his bandages! Lucky's are white and the outfit's are cream! What?! My disappointment is immensurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Carp, loach, pale chub, carp, loach, pale chub and 8 fishing rods later...


----------



## meggiewes

JKDOS said:


> Because unless you picked them from a garden that is out of site, you have temporarily griefed the town's aesthetic appeal. I use flowers in certain areas to beautify them and make them look more lively. If someone came through and picked the flowers, it will look ugly until they grow back. This may not be a problem for a time traveler, but it is a major problem for those who don't and have to wait real life days to get them back. I don't understand why you think you have a right to pick them. If I pick them for a recipe, it is a sacrifice I have to make. It isn't selfish if it's my flower. It is selfish for someone else to take them for themselves.



Ok. I can see why outright picking is considered majorly rude and annoying. But it isn't like the flowers disappear like they did in past games. I still think you shouldn't run through fields of flowers for giggles, but getting mad over a bloom falling off and the flower surviving is just something I don't get. Flowers are basically protected from strangers because they don't die and only your friends on your best friends list can use shovels to dig them up.


----------



## Blueskyy

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda bummed that your starting villagers can only be a Jock and an Uchi. Kind of a strange combo imo. Why couldn't it be any of the other personalities?


I thought it kinda made sense. Jock and uchi seem to be more adventurous or bold, which you need to be when charting a deserted isle!


----------



## Saah

I hate that I can't change villagers' wallpapers. I don't want to pass up on my dreamies for this, but... Not only do some new dreamies have wallpapers that don't fit my island, but my old dreamies from ACNL who did fit, and whom I love exactly because of their style... changed their damn wallpapers! I'm looking at you, Pashmina. She'll always be my favorite villager and I'm still gonna get her, but how do you go from a perfectly gothic house to a freaking diner? And I love Chief, but his grafitti wallpaper is hideous! I know it wasn't an option in former games, but it's a basic improvement that should have been added way before terraforming.



meggiewes said:


> Ok. I can see why outright picking is considered majorly rude and annoying. But it isn't like the flowers disappear like they did in past games. I still think you shouldn't run through fields of flowers for giggles, but getting mad over a bloom falling off and the flower surviving is just something I don't get. Flowers are basically protected from strangers because they don't die and only your friends on your best friends list can use shovels to dig them up.


There's two more things, though. Some bugs only show up in specific kinds of flower, and picking one is dropping that bug's spawn rate. And the host might be breeding these flowers, and picking them just set them back a few days. I think the last reason is the most common; I doubt everyone has every flower - not in variety, in number - they want.


----------



## HungryForCereal

why cant we put flowers in storage anymore?


----------



## shayminskyforme88

One thing that annoys me while designing the island is that when putting down paths, you can curve them, but you can’t put curved paths on a half cliff. Really ruins the Aesthetic.


----------



## Clock

Im tired of throwing away full grown trees that was dug up, especially fruit trees, I wish we can store them so we can replant them anytime. But I'm glad they implemented the feature of digging trees.


----------



## Restin

Almost a month passes before the 1st villager I actually can stand leaving asks to leave. Using this time to island hop finally hunting for someone new that I may want - I come across none. Content to keep searching the next day I wake up to find that the game arbitrarily decides to sell the open plot? Wow. I was very angry!


----------



## Bohemia

I wish they changed the types of fish more.  I get the same old ones.  Mind you last night I got an Angelfish which I've never had before but apart from that, it's just the same ones.  Fingers crossed they get round to it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Restin said:


> Almost a month passes before the 1st villager I actually can stand leaving asks to leave. Using this time to island hop finally hunting for someone new that I may want - I come across none. Content to keep searching the next day I wake up to find that the game arbitrarily decides to sell the open plot? Wow. I was very angry!



Yep, you only get 1 day to find a new villager or someone random arrives


----------



## Hesper

SirBadger said:


> Yep, you only get 1 day to find a new villager or someone random arrives


It can actually take at least 2--when my last villager moved out, I didn't find anyone I wanted the first day, and the second day, the plot remained unsold and I kept looking. It's up to chance, so this was just bad luck.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

Crossing123 said:


> Im tired of throwing away full grown trees that was dug up, especially fruit trees, I wish we can store them so we can replant them anytime. But I'm glad they implemented the feature of digging trees.


you can replant full grown trees? you dont have to wait


----------



## Clock

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> you can replant full grown trees? you dont have to wait


It will stay the same when you dig up a full grown tree and when you replant it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hesper said:


> It can actually take at least 2--when my last villager moved out, I didn't find anyone I wanted the first day, and the second day, the plot remained unsold and I kept looking. It's up to chance, so this was just bad luck.



Oh didn’t know that! Good to know


----------



## LunarMako

This clutter thing is so annoying. I read an article that said anything over 15 clutter will ruin your star rating. I can't have any more then 10 before my rating goes down. It is not my fault I have to drop eggs or fruit. I dropped eggs by my museum to look like dinosaur eggs, and I dropped fruit in a bush maze to make it look like one of the island tours from New Leaf. And one fossil in my dinosaur dig hole. Everything looks nice but it is considered clutter. So annoying. Not to mention people like leaving materials out for DIY stations. Hopefully Nintendo will reconsider this in the future. Haha. We should be able to have at least 20 clutter. I need to drop the items sometimes (like the fruit) because I still need to be able to walk through it. Haha. Or I would have to make my maze wider.


----------



## salem_

*I want more CUSTOM DESIGN SLOTS *


----------



## LunarMako

salem_ said:


> *I want more CUSTOM DESIGN SLOTS *



Yeah. With all the customization you can do now, really need even more slots. It's why I am only using in game paths, because I don't want to use all my slots on really nice paths.


----------



## deSPIRIA

manila clams not stacking with eachother is really unnecessary and wastes so much inventory space


----------



## mocha.

I just realised when enter a store you lose the food counter (when eating fruit) - why? just seems like a hindrance more than anything.


----------



## moonolotl

why does this have 68 pages


----------



## Saah

mocha. said:


> I just realised when enter a store you lose the food counter (when eating fruit) - why? just seems like a hindrance more than anything.


Someone mentioned this in the FAQ thread yesterday too, looks like it's a new bug.


----------



## Romaki

moonrose said:


> why does this have 68 pages



This has turned more into a "What's Bothering You?" thread for New Horizons.


----------



## Corrie

Hesper said:


> It can actually take at least 2--when my last villager moved out, I didn't find anyone I wanted the first day, and the second day, the plot remained unsold and I kept looking. It's up to chance, so this was just bad luck.


I actually had my open plot for about a week before a randomer came. I thought I was never gonna get one lol


----------



## samticore

KK slider needs to get out of my way
just scoot your stool down like two pixels
please


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Romaki said:


> This has turned more into a "What's Bothering You?" thread for New Horizons.



That was my original intentions. I wanted to see an organized thread that has all of the players’ complaints over the game. Although making multiple threads about individual issues isn’t a sin, it would be nicer to keep it all in one thread.

Back on topic, I hate how animals would grab your attention just to give you junk you don’t need. In past games, they ask you a question if you want something or not, but they don’t take no as an answer. It’s like even if you refuse, they still give it to you or keep asking you until you say yes. Now they don’t even ask.


----------



## trashpedia

Too many duplicate DIYs. All I want are the DIYs for the benches but I keep getting DIYs for fruit stuff. u_u


----------



## astoria

I have a lot of rants that I’ll probably write about someday but right now I want to say that this game shouldn’t have been $60. For so little content in the base game that they’re just gonna add in with updates it should have at least been $40.


----------



## mizzsnow

Can villagers please stop putting the clothes I give them all over the house just use your closet please i'm crying


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just got sucked into this island hopping madness where I look for ideal villagers. What bothers me about it was that they usually try to dish out villager species and personalities you already have while hardly finding any species or personalities you’re already missing. To make matters worse, some of these islanders were villagers you already had in the past (even if it was the villager that just moved out). To me, this isn’t about specific villagers you’re looking for. It’s about avoiding villagers you’re not looking for.

Case in point, Hans the gorilla just moved out. Since I kicked out my only Peppy villager in exchange for a Normal villager (I have two now) and since Hans was my last Smug villager, I’m missing both a Smug and a Peppy while having everything else, so I was expecting more Smug and Peppy villagers as I go island hopping. But, all I am getting were Jock villagers and Lazy villagers. Why would a Jock villager or a Lazy villager be a good replacement for a Smug villager? I already got two lazies, and my second newest villager was a Jock. And when I am getting a Smug villager, it was Hans, the one that just moved out. In regards to species, I kept seeing chickens and alligators popping up. I already have three chickens and an alligator. What I don’t have are animals like penguins, squirrels, cats, dogs, and wolves, none of these species showing up on these islands.


----------



## starlightsong

why can i basically not hear the radios that are right there in my view just a few steps away from me?? why do radios playing, or animals singing, get either incredibly faintly quiet or nonexistent if i’m not right in their faces? can we please get volume controls like every other video game released in 2020 has and a better radius for this stuff omg, it’s literally impossible for me to be able to hear 1) an animal singing in the plaza and 2) the song they’re singing along to on the radio that’s right outside the plaza, at the same time and that’s so weird to me. also i would like to be able to listen to my own music without having to mute my entire game.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> I just got sucked into this island hopping madness where I look for ideal villagers. What bothers me about it was that they usually try to dish out villager species and personalities you already have while hardly finding any species or personalities you’re already missing. To make matters worse, some of these islanders were villagers you already had in the past (even if it was the villager that just moved out). To me, this isn’t about specific villagers you’re looking for. It’s about avoiding villagers you’re not looking for.
> 
> Case in point, Hans the gorilla just moved out. Since I kicked out my only Peppy villager in exchange for a Normal villager (I have two now) and since Hans was my last Smug villager, I’m missing both a Smug and a Peppy while having everything else, so I was expecting more Smug and Peppy villagers as I go island hopping. But, all I am getting were Jock villagers and Lazy villagers. Why would a Jock villager or a Lazy villager be a good replacement for a Smug villager? I already got two lazies, and my second newest villager was a Jock. And when I am getting a Smug villager, it was Hans, the one that just moved out. In regards to species, I kept seeing chickens and alligators popping up. I already have three chickens and an alligator. What I don’t have are animals like penguins, squirrels, cats, dogs, and wolves, none of these species showing up on these islands.


This is partially just bad luck (I have no idea why you're not getting any cats or dogs at all) and partially because the islands roll for species and then a villager in that species, and do not roll for personality at all. And they also don't take into account what species you have or don't have, giving each one an equal chance statistically. It's only the campsite that takes what personalities you don't have into account--they have a greater chance to give you one of those personalities. This is why people kick out all their smugs and then use the campsite to look for Raymond, because the islands rolling for species first and not taking personality into account means the chance of getting Raymond is actually far smaller than you'd think (since you have to pass the first roll to get a cat, and then be lucky enough that it specifically rolls for you to get Raymond out of the million other cats). It also means that if you happen to roll for getting a gorilla, the pool for them is so small (only 9 of them I think?) that finding Hans isn't unlikely. So if you're specifically looking for smugs and don't currently have any it might be best for you to use the campsite method, if you're okay with TTing.

But yeah, it's frustrating, I don't understand why the islands don't do a roll for personality and take into account which ones you're missing. Maybe it's because some species don't have every personality but then again, the campsite does take personalities into account.


----------



## babi98

astoria said:


> I have a lot of rants that I’ll probably write about someday but right now I want to say that this game shouldn’t have been $60. For so little content in the base game that they’re just gonna add in with updates it should have at least been $40.


Agreed! Especially if, god forbid, they decide to add paid DLC that should've been part of the main game to begin with. Although at that point I think I would just give up on the game altogether lmao


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

When we’re in construction mode, I wish it could switch in a mode similarly to when you’re rearranging your interior home. More camera angles, better visual spacing other than that front-view preview thought bubble


----------



## 0orchid

Finally my 3rd villager since March 20th asked to move... but it was Willow and I want her to stay  I guess I'll wait another 3 weeks or so for someone else to ask now since I don't TT


----------



## Red Cat

It's annoying when the Nooklings tell me every week that I can't sell turnips on Sunday. I've known that for 18 years.


----------



## kasane

i was surprised to find out that you don't need to expand your rooms inside of your house. that being said, the left room is a little bit...small for me? my kitchen is a bit crammed because i want the dining table to be 2x2 rather than 2x1, and i also want to use the kitchen island which is also 2x2. it leaves no space for some stools to go in front of the kitchen island. guess i can still live with it, just with more wooden chests to act as countertops


----------



## Hoppip

It's been almost 2 weeks since the newest update and I haven't had Redd visit once  I know he's available - from the first day Blathers mentioned art, and he continues to mention it whenever I donate a new fossil. It's really starting to frustrate me, what on Earth is up with his spawn chance!


----------



## Peter

Will never understand why some regular furniture is customisable but some you have to buy each version/colour you want. Let me customise alllll the furniture.


----------



## duckyducky

The DIY customization sounds are too wet


----------



## Envy

I think the flowers are beautiful, but I hate how they multiply all over the place and end up in my walkways constantly. The process of having to move them with the shovel is a bit on the annoying side, too.

I've heard of using invisible custom patterns to stop them from spawning on certain places, but then you don't have the grass sound when you walk over it and that is just wrong to me. =P


----------



## starlightsong

whyyy why why is the top option on the medicine "drop item" instead of "take medicine" omg. i keep dropping my medicine and then having to pick it up again. it's probably like this in NL too and i'm just not remembering, i know, but in that case why didn't they change it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I looked at all of the available paintings in ACNH. They still don’t have the American Gothic (the painting with the farmer and his wife, the farmer carrying a pitchfork). That was the one painting I was hoping to see in ACNH.


----------



## Envy

trashpedia said:


> Too many duplicate DIYs. All I want are the DIYs for the benches but I keep getting DIYs for fruit stuff. u_u



Yes, you think my villagers would think about the fact that benches are missing from the town for them to sit on, but alas they keep on giving me the same recipes over and over again. My house is filled to the brim with them right now because I haven't been able to visit anyone recently.


----------



## Kyneria

I would like to speak to my villagers without being told ''Oh you again?'' and variants when I've just spoken with them like what, 3 times through a whole day? ;u; I love my villagers, but they don't seem to reciprocate the feelings


----------



## chainosaur

Why is it that when someone wants to move, it's never the one I want?

No, you can't leave, Raymond. No, you can't leave either Marcie. WHY WON'T PHIL OR PIPER ASK TO LEAVE?!


----------



## GEEBRASS

Gotten 2 Hedge Standee and 3 Bonfire DIYs in the last two days, both of which I already knew, of course.


----------



## Emi

give me more villager slots pleeeeaaaaase


----------



## Fluuffy

I’ve decided to stop trading because of the recent news regarding the save data corruption. It’s rare but it’s enough to freak me out. However. I did not realize how much fun I get playing mutiplayer sessions or trading. I’ve fashioned my island to breed flowers. I love breeding them then selling or trading them to other players. But now that aspect of my ACNH life is gone... Please nintendo. I’d love to play this game with others without any worries that what i’ve worked on has a chance of completely being destroyed with no way to get it back. It’s so frustrating and I can’t even imagine what those that have experienced it have gone through.


----------



## PerryPerry

So NH is my first AC game so I don't know how this worked in earlier titles and while I'm to my own surprise incredibly happy and invested with the game.. designing my island stresses me out to no end. I feel incredibly pressured to create a very pretty place after visiting many stunning islands and there's three things that heavily limit me in my designoptions and frustrate me a lot.

1. The limites spaces in the designapp is quite annoying. I'm still working on my layout and terraforming my way towards satisfaction, but I'm already planning ahead and I can already see that I have to compromise a bit here and it sucks.
2. No matter what I do I'm unable to be satisfied with pathways, it's impossible to connect the different pathways somewhat naturally and parts of grass will always, ALWAYS stick out and it just looks kind of ugly, also the edges are so so rough.
3. And this one is the worst. WHY.IS.RESIDENTS SERVICE.NOT.MOVABLE? This is super annoying and inconvinient. I had to adjust my layout plans a gazillion times because it's positioned so damn awful on my island, it takes up a ton of space and due to it's placement it drastically limits my options for the surrounding area as well. I think today I may have finally found a way to build it into the landscape in a somewhat satisfying way but again, I have to compromise tremendously here and as a result, my workload (lol) just tripled and I'll be short on ramps because for some reason the limit is 8. Additionaly (and this is I think is just plain stupid not to have) there's no pathway that could line up with that of the residents services, let alone connect with it. I mean this is supposed to be a central part of the island and you tell me it's supposed to be just.. cut off? dumb.


Other than that I'm absolutely in love with the game, evidently by me actually joining this forum. It's super fun, there's just enough to do daily, with probably more to come and it looks just so, so pretty. But yeah these things should really get fixed.

Rant over.


----------



## dragonair

Tommy, please stop calling me to tell me you put bells in my account. I know how this works it's been 2 months!!!


----------



## Le Ham

A peeve I've quietly held since day 1: 

I have medium-brown hair in real life. 
I named my islander my own name, planning to make her represent me. 
There is no medium-brown hair option in NH like there was in NL, because they replaced it with a second gray/silvery hair color if I'm not mistaken.

So my islander perpetually has turquoise hair because my natural hair color isn't represented. No I'm not Goldilocks, I'm not a redhead and I'm not a brunette either. _Really?_

Like what was actually wrong with the hair color options from NL and before I don't get it


----------



## milraen

trashpedia said:


> Too many duplicate DIYs. All I want are the DIYs for the benches but I keep getting DIYs for fruit stuff. u_u


It’s funny how when you talk to a crafting villager that you can say no to receiving a DIY which you don’t have but you can’t say no to a duplicate DIY which is going to irritatingly take up your already limited inventory space.


----------



## 90s_tripverse

Where are all the furniture options? New Leaf, Happy Home Designer, & Pocket Camp have amazing items; quite a bit of them are *customizable & easier to obtain*. All the cosmic items in Pocket Camp? The stairwell, the glowing gems, the basket seat, the lights, things that really livened your room? Why aren't any of these items (or items similar) already in the game? Pocket Camp, I believe, was made by a different company, so I could understand that, but New Leaf? They can't rework the models and put them in this game?

This is frustrating; we get more clothing choices than I could ever dream of, but one of the big things Nintendo advertised with this game is customization. The builder app - we get to remake our entire island in the way that we want! There are limitations, but the things people were able to do DESPITE that? No island will ever be the same as the next. Your character - you can have dark skin and choose what you physically look like, not only at the beginning but anytime afterward! Want blue eyes & white hair? Just go to your mirror! Your eye shape not working? No problem - go ahead and give yourself some sparkly eyes! 

So, how come the furniture choices suck? How come we can't customize non-DIY items the same way we were able to in New Leaf? I might be the only one who feels this way, but gosh darn it, I want awesome furniture! And I don't want to spend a load of bells just for an item that was *typically inexpensive* in previous games. Rant over (for now).


----------



## Le Ham

90s_tripverse said:


> And I don't want to spend a load of bells just for an item that was *typically inexpensive* in previous games. Rant over (for now).



Ah, yes. Laptop in New Leaf: 2000 bells
Laptop in New Horizons? _seventy thousand bells_

So far I've spent 60k on a stainless steel fridge and 140k on a sink and oven. Guess we needed more things beyond the house loan to drop fat stacks on, now that PWPs are just bridges and ramps and there's no Gracie furniture?


----------



## sprdlx

The fact that the Kangaroo villagers and their joeys both blink at the exact same time!!! ofc also not being able to mass craft/purchase items!


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Willow, honey, listen. I know I'm the one who gave you that dress that doesn't match you at all and I'm sorry, but for someone who calls her fashion sense perfection as we know it, you sure do a whole lot of NOT WEARING THE OTHER THINGS I GET YOU THAT_* DO*_ LOOK GOOD

*why.*


----------



## 90s_tripverse

Yee said:


> Ah, yes. Laptop in New Leaf: 2000 bells
> Laptop in New Horizons? _seventy thousand bells_
> 
> So far I've spent 60k on a stainless steel fridge and 140k on a sink and oven. Guess we needed more things beyond the house loan to drop fat stacks on, now that PWPs are just bridges and ramps and there's no Gracie furniture?


AND SPEAKING OF HOUSE LOANS. In New Leaf, spending around 2m total gets you not only a full upgraded house, top to bottom, but the rooms are also as big as your main room WITH the inclusion of the basement. Exterior changes are a little pricey, but hey, you aren't really needing much.

New Horizons? 6m (or around it) and you'll get an upgraded house with only 2 rooms expanded. No exceptions. Sure, maybe your other rooms are super small, you can't upgrade them any farther, & you can't choose which room you want to add to begin with, but LOOK - free customization! You get ALL the picks of what kind of exterior look you want despite it being originally priced around 30k. See how much you're saving right now?! 

Sorry, I only thought about the lack of furniture items but then you bring up the house loan and here I go again getting heated over a game that I've been wanting to play since last year.


----------



## PrincessBetter

nearthy said:


> oh... I'm annoyed
> 
> 1. I will get *VERY* angry and frustrated if they're planning to add classic NPCs via DLC. I will %$@king hate them if they looked at the Sims 4 model and thought, BRILLIANT. (been playing both franchises for over 10 years). Seriously, if they go down the EA Sims route. Veteran players will be $%ssed.
> 
> 2. ok, I get that it was meant to be used in dock, but... um, no?! *WHY NO TOUCHSCREEN!*, I mean, AT LEAST to make patterns. The pro patterns got an update but WHY NO TOUCH SCREEN?! at least for that!?
> 
> 3. * S H O P S *, minimum having The Roost as a stand alone, hopefully not as an add on to the museum. Decorating the town was one of the biggest aspects in New Leaf. Why take away shops to decorate the town?
> 
> 5. No Gyroids
> 
> 6. Where's the art?!
> 
> 7. * WHY CAN'T WE NOT DECORATE THE OUTSIDE OF OUR HOME?!*       although, I'm hoping for Reese and Cyrus to make a comeback with this feature. (´-ω-`)
> 
> 8. The check out my encyclopedia message every time you caught something new.
> 
> 9. Shared pattern storage for _everyone_ on the island. I was excited when I thought it was huge per player. Super upset to realize it wasn't.
> 
> and my biggest complaint:
> * THE ISLAND IS SO FREAKING SMALL!* I seriously thought it was gonna be huge! It feels only a bit bigger than New Leaf. This was so upsetting with the potential to have a huge place to play.
> 
> Bonus: add, all the other complains said in this forum.
> 
> But more than frustrated, I am afraid that they got greedy with the franchise and will ruin it with DLC that used to be included in the game. I hate it when studios pull a cheap one like that, hopefully, nintendo won't ruin AC.


I'm getting serious Sims 4 vibes as well.. like when sims 4 came out and they cut police and the firemen.. not to mention the TODDLERS, hello? 
I started playing NL again last night, and will only play NH once or twice a week until we get more content... Too bad I can't sell it, as it's a digital download :/

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



JKDOS said:


> IIRC, dataminers have found no upgrade to the store pre 1.1.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously like horse mackerels? Wow.... I'd take a sea bass or dab anyday over the Horse Macks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, that's wrong. A rod only requires 5 sticks, which takes 5 seconds to get from shaking the same tree over and over. No chopping required.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You've played it for less than a week and are ranting already? Should we not all wait "_a few months_" before ranting?


This is a rant thread.... Are you lost


----------



## Heartcore

I'm really kinda meh about the exterior housing options in NH. I really miss having unique exteriors like the mermaid exterior or the fairytale one. Also, none of the pink stuff is actually pink, it's like a light red roof or a light red mailbox. NONE of the pinks match and it's super frustrating as someone with a primarily pink town and a black and white house since I hate all the other options. I also really wish that item colors alternated in your town's store. my store is so stale, I rarely ever bother even going in to look at my items for the day.


----------



## John Wick

I'm wondering where on earth the jewel beetles are!
I mean, I play the game in every waking moment, and I've got heaps of trees, and haven't seen a single one.

It says they're around in the northern hemisphere, but I think they've got it wrong.

Low key applies to the rice grasshopper too.


----------



## PrincessBetter

SirBadger said:


> I don't mean to be rude or disregard your feelings, but some of your complaints seem a bit unfounded. Not only have I read tons of comments in the line of "I haven't played much but..." "I know people say this change but...". Are you all actually playing the game? It just seems like you're not giving the game a chance at all and you're also hoping that everything will be presented to you all at once. Animal Crossing has always been a game about patience and things evolving gradually. Dialogue and interactions with villagers certainly evolve over time. I just don't see how people are making the "NH dialogue is worse than NL" statements. Can someone provide actual footage of NL dialogue to prove this? Because, from my recollection, NL dialogue sucked ass. And the reason I think it did, was because the game focused lots more on other features (like being mayor). I just don't see how, in any way, NH dialogue is worse than before if dialogue options are: have more variation and are longer than those in NL. NL dialogue turned repetitive quick and was shorter than what we usually see in NH.
> 
> As for NPC absence. I'm also sad to see many of my favorite characters absent. But why are people so keen in thinking that they're definitely cut from the game? Leif is coming back for Earth day and the next update, allegedly, will bring Brewster, café and gyroids back. Even in the Mini Direct today they announced more features INCLUDING the Earth Day event, so we'll definitely see more things coming.


Can you just not? If you see a thread you don't like.. scroll past. Do not reprimand people for having different opinion. If we wanted that, we'd post on Reddit.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Where's the "Reset Interior" option?
And for that matter why can't our starters upgrade to their actual interiors? I feel bad for people who have the new characters like Audie and Reneigh in starter interiors. I'm pressing F for you guys.



astoria said:


> I have a lot of rants that I’ll probably write about someday but right now I want to say that this game shouldn’t have been $60. For so little content in the base game that they’re just gonna add in with updates it should have at least been $40.



Me and my friends joke and call this game "Splatoon Crossing" for this reason alone.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Stop. giving. me. ugly. MONKEYS. (Looking at you Al and the other huge gorillas) fdsjhfl;g

AND ALSO. Where are the villager requests like in ACNL? I've only ONCE had to go out of my way to find someone medicine, ONCE. I miss getting quests to deliver secret letters, catch certain bugs or fish, stuff like that. I never get that sort of requests.


----------



## Adlehyde

I would not be the first to say that I'm very displeased with the overall quality check of this game and the sheer number of glitches that keep cropping up.

I can recognize that the team behind ACNH put a tremendous amount of detail into the development of this title (even though yes, it does still feel lacking in many other areas; I especially miss the old furniture series and themes from previous games). And I do commend the devs for being very on top of things back when the first villager plot glitch was reported. But although they were quick to fix those, it seems like whenever they fix one bug, another three pops up to take its place.

When they fixed the initial villager plot glitch, another one soon appeared. Today I was reading how a brand new item duplication glitch was discovered. I find this to be incredibly frustrating and it does not instill me with good faith over the quality of this game. My biggest fear right now is the save corruption glitch that occurs over online multiplayer. But even when/if they fix that, there's that part of me that wonders if it would even be the last of it.

There is no doubt in my mind that this game has a lot effort in it. But with how prone ACNH has been to breaking, it really dampens my view of it and makes me hesitant to even want to play the game at all.

Honestly, if I knew at the time before purchase that ACNH would come with a lot of troublesome, even game-breaking glitches as it has so far, I wouldn't have bought it. At least not in the current state it is in.


----------



## PrincessBetter

I have a love/hate relationship with ACNH in it's current state. 
- Why are there only 2 shops? And why is Nooks so small? 
- The sound effects bother me.. I feel like NL had much more immersive bug/fish catching sounds and door entry/exit etc 

- The new NPCs look like they were designed purposely to be more mainstream/popular. Plus, Flick and Chip just stand around looking stupid. There is no big announcement for the fishing tourney, no HYPE.
 No real rewards. They don't even have a station in the town hall area like Kicks and Labelle/Label whatever her name is.

- Gulliver comes to my island every other day... Why? 
- Why were Phyllis, Pelly and Pete replaced by two ugly yellow birds? There could have been an upstairs to the post office, where you could go to leave the island.. or better yet.. a boardwalk with important buildings. After all, this is a beach right?

- The camping stuff in general. Why is the dev team so obsessed with camping? Have they ever been camping? It sucks, and it's boring. And pigeonholing the entire game around camping/deserted island.. really cramps my style. I wanted a fairytale, whimsical island.. 

- The hourly music is so hokey, that I listen to NL, CF or WW tracks while playing. 

- The villagers act like they've been lobotomized. Yeah, they weren't great in NL, but they were better than NH by farrr. Last night while playing NL, Chai barged in my house and told me that too bad, she wanted to visit. Then she gave me a present for letting her stay. NH villagers are cute, and do adorable things, but they never say anything even a little uncouth or slightly rude. In WW and ACGC, they would straight insult you for acting stupid. I loved that. 

- Where is all the furniture? And why have all the sets been stripped? I have found TWO tables that I don't have to craft. Literally two. 

- Why is the game centered around Tom Nook? Why wouldn't Reese and Cyrus be in charge and Nook be a supporting character? Reese and Cyrus could have even had a couple kiddos running around! And all the Nook themed stuff just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 

- The terraforming tools are so unintuitive and annoying that I dread even making changes to rivers... It's so bad.

- Custom designs, lack of storage space, too many crafting components taking up every spare inch of everything... It's maddening.

- Why are the same 3 bugs and fish invading my town?
- Why do my tools break so easily with no option to craft indestructible tools? 
- Why can't I pick what I want to upgrade on my house? Why can't we make the rooms bigger?? Why. 

Okay.. it's out of my system now. I probably sound ridiculous, but I had such high hopes for this game. I even bought a NH switch off a scalper for $450... I bought my mom her own switch and copy to play.. I was thinking this game was going to be so freaking amazing. 
I do like the graphics.. I do like that the villagers can move stuff around in their houses.. 
I just feel like this entry should be called... Animal Crossing Why.


----------



## eggbae

John Wick said:


> I'm wondering where on earth the jewel beetles are!
> I mean, I play the game in every waking moment, and I've got heaps of trees, and haven't seen a single one.
> 
> It says they're around in the northern hemisphere, but I think they've got it wrong.
> 
> Low key applies to the rice grasshopper too.




jewel beetles spawn on cut tree stumps, sounds like it's time to do a bit of deforestation lol. but yes, I also haven't seen any rice grasshoppers either, just long locusts


----------



## PrincessBetter

JKDOS said:


> Because
> 
> 1. Finding gold nuggets isn't easy.
> 2. Having a tool break unexpectedly is frustrating, irritating, and annoying
> 3. Not knowing when your tool is going to break is about the same as above.
> 4. Knowing gold tools break will make some of us hoard the tool rather than actually use it out of fear of losing it.
> 5. Our inventories will be forever filled with multiple tools just to ensure we have one when it counts.
> 6. Gold Tools should be the god tools. A reward for putting up with the non-gold tools breaking over how long it takes us.
> 
> It makes way more sense to give players a durability system, and them have them earn/work towards a tool that won't break. Past Animal Crossing games pulled this off with the Golden Axe


Yeah I love how people said they wanted more inventory.. now we have more inventory, and it's taken up by asinine tools and mats.


----------



## kawaiikat

Not being able to plant trees right next to cliffs. Just started teraforming and all my plans have to be changed because I can't fill spaces with trees! 

Also getting duplicate DIY recipes. Why?! You shouldn't be able to get duplicates until you have all of the recipes. Also getting DIYs that require another DIY to make.


----------



## Lumbridge

how the frick do you make the message in a bottle a central aspect of the game, but not allow players to send a message in a bottle to their friends? why would you waste such a glorious opportunity. i miss the days of reading a note in a bottle that started with "dear some stranger..."


----------



## Momonoki

I can deal with pretty much every single issue in the game right now. I'm confident Nintendo is hard at work improving it - it's the best selling Switch game right now, and they know they can't miss this chance to make it even better.

But the waterfalls are too loud.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

PrincessBetter said:


> Can you just not? If you see a thread you don't like.. scroll past. Do not reprimand people for having different opinion. If we wanted that, we'd post on Reddit.



I posted this March 26th. Are you ok?


----------



## starlightsong

Yee said:


> A peeve I've quietly held since day 1:
> 
> I have medium-brown hair in real life.
> I named my islander my own name, planning to make her represent me.
> There is no medium-brown hair option in NH like there was in NL, because they replaced it with a second gray/silvery hair color if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> So my islander perpetually has turquoise hair because my natural hair color isn't represented. No I'm not Goldilocks, I'm not a redhead and I'm not a brunette either. _Really?_
> 
> Like what was actually wrong with the hair color options from NL and before I don't get it


They removed the lavender color in favor of a weird purplish-pink too and it makes me so sad! No my hair isn’t lavender irl sadly, but I love having purple hair and the one option people say is purple looks very pink to my eyes. Some old hairstyles are missing too and it’s like you said, what was wrong with the options that NL and Pocket Camp offer?


----------



## JKDOS

People leaving using the minus button and not the airport.

Also, leaving with the minus button even existing. :/


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

JKDOS said:


> People leaving using the minus button and not the airport.
> 
> Also, leaving with the minus button even existing. :/



I think a lot of people are unaware of the issue  every time I trade with someone, I do let them know beforehand. And yeah, I think the minus button for a quick leave would be fine (I prefer it, instead of going all the way to the airport), if we didn't have a game breaking glitch. I do hope they fix it soon so I can use it, again, lol.


----------



## JKDOS

SirBadger said:


> if we didn't have a game breaking glitch. I do hope they fix it soon so I can use it, again, lol.



Provided it is a glitch. I don't know if it's intentional or not on Nintendo's part, but it would be nice if they could make it work exactly like the airport.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Momonoki said:


> I can deal with pretty much every single issue in the game right now. I'm confident Nintendo is hard at work improving it - it's the best selling Switch game right now, and they know they can't miss this chance to make it even better.
> 
> But the waterfalls are too loud.



For real. I was gonna make my side beaches have waterfall backdrops but then i stood right next to a waterfall.

My hearing is still recovering.



JKDOS said:


> People leaving using the minus button and not the airport.
> 
> Also, leaving with the minus button even existing. :/



I don't mind the idea of leaving with the minus button if Nintendo actually did their job and fixed it up.


----------



## absol

SirBadger said:


> I think a lot of people are unaware of the issue  every time I trade with someone, I do let them know beforehand. And yeah, I think the minus button for a quick leave would be fine (I prefer it, instead of going all the way to the airport), if we didn't have a game breaking glitch. I do hope they fix it soon so I can use it, again, lol.


Wait what glitch is happening with the - button?
I thought the 'only' problem was that you get set back a few minutes when the timer runs out


----------



## Clock

Is it me that there is no zoom function in when making custom designs? I really don't like squinting my eyes through the desktop, tv or on the handheld switch. I want some of the NL design features to return in NH as well.


----------



## bam94-

JKDOS said:


> People leaving using the minus button and not the airport.
> 
> Also, leaving with the minus button even existing. :/


Do you know if the glitch also applies for when the host sends people home with the minus button, or is it only for guests who leave with the minus button?


----------



## JKDOS

bam94- said:


> Do you know if the glitch also applies for when the host sends people home with the minus button, or is it only for guests who leave with the minus button?



IIRC, that is the only way for the host to send people home. Using the airport can only close the gate to stop new visitors from entering.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

mentali said:


> Wait what glitch is happening with the - button?
> I thought the 'only' problem was that you get set back a few minutes when the timer runs out



It appears your data can be deleted (as in, your entire game will be lost). I should add it's not as common (or nearly as common) as other glitches, by the looks of it.


----------



## absol

SirBadger said:


> It appears your data can be deleted (as in, your entire game will be lost). I should add it's not as common (or nearly as common) as other glitches, by the looks of it.


what omg 
do you know if it can happen anytime you or someone else uses the - button or if it only happens on specific occasions?
now I'm scared about trading >.<


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Lumbridge said:


> how the frick do you make the message in a bottle a central aspect of the game, but not allow players to send a message in a bottle to their friends? why would you waste such a glorious opportunity. i miss the days of reading a note in a bottle that started with "dear some stranger..."


I would love to be able to do this with my own extra DIYs since I can't put them in storage and trading takes forever. 
Let me send it to a random person so they can be surprised to find TWO DIY message bottles in a day!!!


----------



## mayorapple

I hate how the starter villagers houses always remain empty looking and ugly even if you give them stuff. I wish eventually they'd make it to where it looks like it would if they had moved in  
There's no personality...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

mentali said:


> what omg
> do you know if it can happen anytime you or someone else uses the - button or if it only happens on specific occasions?
> now I'm scared about trading >.<



I'm not totally sure, unfortunately. I think it may happen more often when you have a large amount of people coming in and out of an island. But again, not super sure. I believe a user in TBT posted not long ago about her data being wiped out for this same reason, and she'd only been in her nephew's (I think) island.


----------



## trashpedia

Spoiler



I know this is kinda off topic but can people please stop using “lobotomized” as a way to describe villagers or stuff? I know it doesn’t mean much and most people are saying it to be “edgy” but you do realize it was a procedure done on people who had mental illnesses (mostly done in Western countries due to the lack of understanding of how mental illnesses actually worked) and ended up _*killing*_ most people right? Not to mention those who survived ended up killing themselves later. Idk, maybe it’s just me who gets uncomfortable about the subject, but coming off as unessesarily edgy.



Anyways, NL handled multiplayer better and I have no idea what made them think "oh lets change it to be more excessive". I feel like if it wasn't for the long cut scenes, it wouldn't feel exhausting trying to host a lot of people on an island.


----------



## Corrie

Furniture???? Where are youuuuu????


----------



## rwmw

Why can’t we save & continue anymore?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

rwmw said:


> Why can’t we save & continue anymore?


"bUt ThErE iS AuToSaVe NoW!!!!1!!1!1"

i wish so much for save & continue. T^T


----------



## samticore

1. saharah is here... every week. it makes her stuff feel less special and i feel like i never see other roaming visitors because of it? i don't know if she was meant to be so common or if it's an error in coding but it's mildly irritating that i never get gulliver haha!

2. isabelle you don't need to apologize for talking about your tv shows on the morning announcements. do what you want girl!!!!! just make more than one announcement please


----------



## TheDuke55

Get rid of Isabelle's announcements. They're just dialogue I got to button mash to get through. She doesn't announce anything worthwhile. I've had all the visitors on the Residential Services area, the roamers (CJ, Flick, Saharah, ect) and now Redd (again after his first visit) Guess which she announced?

None of them. They need to make a patch where she starts talking about the visitors and stuff going on. The missing sock, favorite show, and facetime with parents was kind of cool the first time, but now that it's on repeat I don't care. You can like Isabelle, but don't make the case that her announcements are necessary when they just eat up time before we can play.

I'm just lucky I mindlessly wandered to where Redd was to realize he was here.


----------



## meggiewes

TheDuke55 said:


> Get rid of Isabelle's announcements. They're just dialogue I got to button mash to get through. She doesn't announce anything worthwhile. I've had all the visitors on the Residential Services area, the roamers (CJ, Flick, Saharah, ect) and now Redd (again after his first visit) Guess which she announced?
> 
> None of them. They need to make a patch where she starts talking about the visitors and stuff going on. The missing sock, favorite show, and facetime with parents was kind of cool the first time, but now that it's on repeat I don't care. You can like Isabelle, but don't make the case that her announcements are necessary when they just eat up time before we can play.
> 
> I'm just lucky I mindlessly wandered to where Redd was to realize he was here.



I agree that she should announce at least roaming villagers like CJ, Flick, and Saharah. But, she does tell you when you have a camper in your campsite.


----------



## starlightsong

meggiewes said:


> I agree that she should announce at least roaming villagers like CJ, Flick, and Saharah. But, she does tell you when you have a camper in your campsite.


She announces meteor showers too, at least for me--I've heard some people say she doesn't for them and I have no clue why that is. But yeah I don't get why she doesn't announce visitors  I kinda also wish she did full weather reports like saying it's gonna be rainy later, clear all day, there's a thunderstorm right now, etc.


----------



## TheDuke55

I wouldn't know if she announces those or not since I have yet to see one. It's not like I know when and where to look. How long do they last? Is it like 1 random hour in the night?


----------



## starlightsong

TheDuke55 said:


> I wouldn't know if she announces those or not since I have yet to see one. It's not like I know when and where to look. How long do they last? Is it like 1 random hour in the night?


Isabelle is _supposed _to tell you that either the sky is in for a rare treat of shooting stars or that the sky is currently full of shooting stars depending on the time of day, and always does without fail for me, but some people say she doesn't and I have no clue why... They happen on random nights and are usually (apparently not always for some reason) accompanied by Celeste roaming around. And they last from 7 PM to 4 AM I believe. You'll know you have one because you can hear little twinkling sounds when shooting stars pass by, and you can look up at the sky and press A (if you make sure you're not holding a tool!) to wish on them. I hope that answers all your questions!


----------



## meggiewes

starlightsong said:


> She announces meteor showers too, at least for me--I've heard some people say she doesn't for them and I have no clue why that is. But yeah I don't get why she doesn't announce visitors  I kinda also wish she did full weather reports like saying it's gonna be rainy later, clear all day, there's a thunderstorm right now, etc.



Oh yeah! She does! It has been so long since I had one that I forgot!


----------



## TheDuke55

starlightsong said:


> Isabelle is _supposed _to tell you that either the sky is in for a rare treat of shooting stars or that the sky is currently full of shooting stars depending on the time of day, and always does without fail for me, but some people say she doesn't and I have no clue why... They happen on random nights and are usually (apparently not always for some reason) accompanied by Celeste roaming around. And they last from 7 PM to 4 AM I believe. You'll know you have one because you can hear little twinkling sounds when shooting stars pass by, and you can look up at the sky and press A (if you make sure you're not holding a tool!) to wish on them. I hope that answers all your questions!


Oof I've had Celeste 4 times or more and have yet to see or hear shooting stars. I just got bad luck.


----------



## marea

TheDuke55 said:


> Get rid of Isabelle's announcements. They're just dialogue I got to button mash to get through. She doesn't announce anything worthwhile. I've had all the visitors on the Residential Services area, the roamers (CJ, Flick, Saharah, ect) and now Redd (again after his first visit) Guess which she announced?
> 
> None of them. They need to make a patch where she starts talking about the visitors and stuff going on. The missing sock, favorite show, and facetime with parents was kind of cool the first time, but now that it's on repeat I don't care. You can like Isabelle, but don't make the case that her announcements are necessary when they just eat up time before we can play.
> 
> I'm just lucky I mindlessly wandered to where Redd was to realize he was here.


I was shocked when she announced campsite visitors! At least her announcements are not completely useless but i agree that she should announce other visitors since there is no police station yet.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

The game just feels so... glitchy. I’m scared that if I have a hostile person on my island I won’t be able to do anything about it because I can’t kick them out with - . All of these bugs, like the amiibo glitch and the item dupe (that one might not count, it has been in other games). I feel like the game can be unpredictable and scary because I don’t know what I might do to ruin all of my hard work.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I kind of miss when my tools would have a picture of which tool it was when you dropped it like in New Leaf.


----------



## machina

I like the change that PWPs are just furniture now, but so many cool PWPs from NL aren't in NH  I miss cute stuff like the illuminated heart/arch, wisteria trellis, cut-out standee...and it sucks that there aren't fairy tale options for bridges anymore! Maybe they'll add them eventually but that's still a 'maybe' so I don't feel like I can plan for eventually getting them like I could in NL.


----------



## TheDuke55

Yeah the cut-out stand needs to come back and probably will. I have some QR designs from NL just for those stands and it'd be nice to be able to bring them to my NH island.


----------



## Miss Misty

Lloid is the literal worst. I will never again make the mistake of not having enough money to pay off a bridge/incline all in one go _just_ to minimize how much I hear that squealing.


----------



## SourDtakedown

Why is terraforming only ONE TILE AT A TIME.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Can we have more types of fountains please?    I would love to have a statue fountain at my island entrance.


----------



## astoria

Miss Misty said:


> Lloid is the literal worst. I will never again make the mistake of not having enough money to pay off a bridge/incline all in one go _just_ to minimize how much I hear that squealing.


His voice is the most grating in the game. I miss how gyroids used to sound


----------



## petaI

i am FURIOUS i just wasted almost 50 nook miles tickets looking for diana, beau, marshal, and bob and you know what i found instead? ugly villagers. every single island. and duplicates. i didn't even run into their species like?? what is this rng... the only decent villager i ran into was sherb  i regret passing him up now

the thing that irritated me the most were the duplicates. i run into an unwanted villager once, fine. but a second and third time?????? i swear at least half of the villagers i ran into were duplicates. there are 397 different villagers... literally what are the odds


----------



## starlightsong

Senketsu said:


> i am FURIOUS i just wasted almost 50 nook miles tickets looking for diana, beau, marshal, and bob and you know what i found instead? ugly villagers. every single island. and duplicates. i didn't even run into their species like?? what is this rng... the only decent villager i ran into was sherb  i regret passing him up now
> 
> the thing that irritated me the most were the duplicates. i run into an unwanted villager once, fine. but a second and third time?????? i swear at least half of the villagers i ran into were duplicates. there are 397 different villagers... literally what are the odds


I know you're just venting but you might be interested in knowing that the odds sure aren't 1/397! The game rolls for a species first, giving each one an equal chance of 1/35 and then picks a villager of that species, so if you want Marina, Zucker, or Octavian you've got a great shot at getting them. If the game keeps rolling for cows you're probably gonna keep seeing the same cow a lot. if you're lucky enough to pass the 1/35 roll for a cat and then it's Raymond the one you wanted you're _really _lucky because you had to pass another roughly 1/22 roll to get there. That's why dupes keep happening, because the game only rolls for species, some of which have very small pools to choose from, rather than picking a completely random villager out of the whole roster. I'm terrible at math and explaining but there's a really good thread about it here.

I agree it's super frustrating though, idk why they went with a system that gives you such impossible odds when it comes to species with a lot of villagers like cats/dogs/rabbits while you're forced to see Zucker and Tipper 300 times  Maybe they thought giving each species an equal chance of appearing would make things more diverse, but I would much rather see 10 different cats in a row than the same cow twice, the same alligator twice, the same octopus 3 times, two different ostriches, and one cat, for example.


----------



## trashpedia

I just realized that I just missed an amazing opportunity to name my island "Poptropica" rip


----------



## Tasuot

trashpedia said:


> I just realized that I just missed an amazing opportunity to name my island "Poptropica" rip


Lmao omg I have not heard of that name in AGES. What a bop


----------



## Romaki

I wish Able Sisters' had a symbol for things you already own in the changing room. I can't remember every little piece I bought.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

the hairstyle choices and wigs were better in NL. i wish we had more afro hairstyles for girls besides the dreads


----------



## JKDOS

mentali said:


> Wait what glitch is happening with the - button?
> I thought the 'only' problem was that you get set back a few minutes when the timer runs out





SirBadger said:


> It appears your data can be deleted (as in, your entire game will be lost). I should add it's not as common (or nearly as common) as other glitches, by the looks of it.



It also resets the multiplayer session.

1. Players lose all saved progress as they are reverted back to the last successful save
2. NPCs are reset. This means villagers who were crafting stop crafting. If you had Celeste, Daisy Mae, or Sahara trapped, they will no longer be trapped.
3. All players are moved to the airport.


----------



## salem_

why cant we seat on the ground??????????
why???????????
i want to stay near coco eating a sandwitch


----------



## absol

salem_ said:


> why cant we seat on the ground??????????
> why???????????
> i want to stay near coco eating a sandwitch


I'd like to just plop on the floor too
well at least we can sit on the cushions


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

The complete lack of *every classic furniture set in the series* has completely demotivated me from house decoration. I haven't touched my house in a month and haven't bothered paying off the third-to-last debt even though I can afford it. My Gorgeous, Rococo and Gothic sets are gone, man. Not having cohesive furniture sets to collect has left me pretty bored. I haven't touched the game in a week. This game is breaking my heart with its... incompleteness.


----------



## TheDuke55

Same here. My rooms just have a ton of extra DIY cards dropped in each one.


----------



## Le Ham

starlightsong said:


> She announces meteor showers too, at least for me--I've heard some people say she doesn't for them and I have no clue why that is. But yeah I don't get why she doesn't announce visitors  I kinda also wish she did full weather reports like saying it's gonna be rainy later, clear all day, there's a thunderstorm right now, etc.


Yeah I've had several nights where shooting stars/Celeste showed up randomly, maybe like 2 or even 10 at a time, but only today has Isabelle announced a meteor shower. I'm guessing shooting stars existing =/= meteor shower?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

salem_ said:


> why cant we seat on the ground??????????
> why???????????
> i want to stay near coco eating a sandwitch


Omg yes I have been wanting this for so long!!!!


----------



## chainosaur

I miss the Gorgeous, Rococo and Princess sets so, so bad... ..........


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

2xdinosaurs said:


> I miss the Gorgeous, Rococo and Princess sets so, so bad... ..........


if they don’t bring back gracie grace im swinging


----------



## mayor.lauren

I know for a fact that it's been said before but I CAN'T STAND HOW LONG IT TAKES TO GO TO/LEAVE AN ISLAND??? I'm just trying to sell my turnips, why does my game have to get interrupted every single time someone wants to come/is actually flying/leaves? It's impossible to take more than a couple of steps without that stupid "Someone's on their way here!" notification, and makes it almost not worth it to go to other islands to sell. It's just such a pain! And if Orville tells me "Wuh-oh" again because someone "forgot to put their NookPhone in airplane mode," I'm going to go crazy. The loading screens are so unnecessarily long, and I really don't remember other AC games having this problem.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

I wish we had access to our in-house storage when we’re outside or even in the Residential Building somehow. Like a specific kind of box specifically linked with the storage.

When you open the box, two windows can pop up. One side for the inventory, the other side for the storage


----------



## Xane_MM

New Horizons really does have its own problems. I had more to complain about days ago but I'm now more sleepy-feeling now so I'll just quote others that have the same problems I have with the game. (There's over 70 pages of ranting, so I'd really be repeating a majority of posts if I wrote everything I didn't like here. First, a list of things that may or may not be quoted below...

*Insanely picky nature* - By that, I mean how New Horizons seems to care insanely about the environment more than anything else. Want to put a fish or something into your storage, alive? Go ahead! Want to put a flower or tre--*DON'T YOU DARE, PLAYER!*

Since I'm in the middle of redesigning parts of the island, I have to remove flowers and trees. Thankfully, Island Designer's cleanup service lets me easily remove trees without wasting shovel durability, but that doesn't save me from uprooting flowers and then having to sell them all because I can't toss them into storage until it's all done.
*Magical Mabel* - I don't understand that hedgehog. She clearly shouldn't know about it, but she can somehow always tell when I'm transformed into one of my outfits, even though she at first has never seen my magic wand. Want to know what's really wrong with this? Well, if I'm currently in "construction" mode, wearing the hard hat, she'll force it off before I enter the changing room. Well, if the game can force off the hat, why can't it just silently force me to detransform too? It's inconsistent!
*Blathers menu inconsistency* - Though minor, it can be slightly annoying to choose "I want to donate" when I only have un-assessed fossils in my pockets. Blathers, if you somehow know I have them, why not ask me to give you the fossils? Also, after sitting through his reminder about what he accepts, he ends the conversation. *Yet*, when finishing assessing fossils, why does he return to the menu then, but yet not when trying to give him un-assessed fossils? I don't understand.
*Magic item transfers* - Though some interactions show my character trading money for an item (mainly seen with Kicks and Leif), some things randomly don't! For example, donating multiple things to Blathers will make him say something like "no, no need to get them out! I'll take it from here.". Well, Blathers, how did you just get the things from my pockets by visually doing nothing? It isn't required, but it really breaks the immersion. Same for when I tell Tom Nook I want to build something. Immediately after picking what I'd like, he somehow magically gives me the kit, but there's nothing showing that he even did it. Sometimes, it feels like Nintendo skipped some things. Sure, the trading animation is annoyingly slow, but it should still be there, even sped up.
Anyways, here's the quotes:


0kamu0 said:


> only thing that makes me legitimately furious is that i cant put watering cans on top of tables or anything. They can only be put on the ground.


 This is really a confusing design choice. Things like tools and wands should be able to be placed on tables, as they can be pretty cute, even when not held by a human. Another thing I don't like about placed tools is how unnaturally they're placed. All of them defy physics and gravity, standing up at a slight angle. I think they should only have this orientation if placed against a wall, and should otherwise be placed flat on the floor/table.


Korova said:


> Just let me let go of a tool from the menu while I'm in my house! Or just let me put it in storage anyway and have it so I'm not holding anything when I go back out. It's so annoying when I go to dump my inventory into storage only to realize I forgot to let go of a tool and now have to go outside, put it away, and go back inside.


That really is stupid. I walk into my house holding a tool or umbrella sometimes only to see it's got the "selected" icon beside it despite not being currently held by my character. If it isn't held, why doesn't the game let me toss it into storage without having to bring out a wand or instrument first? Really, I don't see why they prevent using tools indoors. It'd make for good pictures, holding umbrellas or even the Star Net's cuteness. I understand not bringing in the shovel, axe, watering can, or other things, but why not the umbrella and net?


usukifrenzy said:


> I know this has been said previously but I wish NH took a leaf out of Wild World's book in terms of dialogue. There was so much personality in that game, even with the special characters. Maybe I'm looking at it with my nostalgia goggles but I felt like we heard a lot about their backstories then like why Blathers is afraid of bugs, Sable talking about raising Mabel on her own after their parents' death, Mable actually talking to you about the store etc.
> 
> New Leaf made it short and now, the dialogues in New Horizons are even shorter and get repetitive pretty quickly.


Nah... I'm probably pretty nostalgic for Wild World myself, but I don't think it's just nostalgia; Wild World really did have longer, more interesting conversations with the animals. Usually every conversation turns into something funny or a question, *or* a slider! That's basically nowhere to be seen in New Horizons, and when there are multiple choices, it's just "yes" or "yes, said slightly differently".


Splinter said:


> Villagers getting in the way of terraforming.


For me, this has only happened once so far, but I was making an X-shaped river, filling it in. As I was going around the X, Cube was somehow trapped in the middle. I got past him and got most of the rest done, but I had to stop and wait for him to walk out before I could finally finish. It'd be useful if there was some way to alert animals to not come near you during construction.


LaylaTheMayor said:


> I walked up to Pompom yesterday and decided to talk to her.
> Tapped A.
> "Hm, I wonder what I'm going to do later today..."
> 
> That was it. I didn't get an option to help her decide or anything, just a waste of time. Villager dialogue and relationships are so dull and drab, I was really hoping it'd be a step up from New Leaf but no.


Yeah, what happened to conversations in Animal Crossing? In Wild World, I remember getting decent-length conversations every time I talked to an animal. Now, it's almost-pointless (other than making sure the animal doesn't think I've been ignoring them), as it's probably just going to be a single "box" of dialogue.

It's so boring and predictable talking to my two smug animals just knowing one of them is going to say something like _"I'm just enjoying paradise, or as I call it, Isle Xane..._" and _"Spring is good! I'm just basking in it, Xane."_ *every day*. Only good thing about this game's dialogue compared to New Leaf is that I don't have random animals asking me to take a break. That was not needed, New Leaf.


JKDOS said:


> Walk more than 2 feet away from a music player outside and you can no longer hear it, the game's background music is too obnoxiously loud. The radius needs to be increased by 3x


Agreed. Stereos and stuff are basically useless outside. My character has to be literally standing in front of one for it to play at full volume without the constant hourly music bleeding through it. How come these same speakers work really well indoors, but then outside become the quietest things?


Romaki said:


> I currently travel back in time to cycle my double personality villagers out, and the Able Sisters suddenly has so much better clothing to offer??? I'm only at the 27th, but like I have 5 rows of hats for example. And a bunch of new pretty tops.


I've noticed that myself too. Normally, my Able Sisters has kinda-iffy tops, some skirts, and predictable shoes nearly every single day, but I've recently time-travelled back to my previous birthday. When I did that, I started visiting Able Sisters and items I've never seen in my shop are there. The victorian dress? Suddenly in the store. The cute Giant Ribbon I like? Finally appears in every color. Dreamy Dress? Same! It really does feel like the game's rewarding me for doing what I never did before my obsession with the Birthday Hat grew too big to contain. (Anyone got the pink one? I've got orange!)


----------



## Brookie

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> The complete lack of *every classic furniture set in the series* has completely demotivated me from house decoration. I haven't touched my house in a month and haven't bothered paying off the third-to-last debt even though I can afford it. My Gorgeous, Rococo and Gothic sets are gone, man. Not having cohesive furniture sets to collect has left me pretty bored. I haven't touched the game in a week. This game is breaking my heart with its... incompleteness.



Tell me about it. Some people seem to be okay with or even welcome the lack of classic furniture sets since: 1. now we can make real rooms and 2. now we can have normal funriture and try something new. But imo, it just makes the uniqueness of houses worse...all the kitchen has ironwood sets, all the bathrooms have the same items, and there's no going super regal or fancy with your decor (which was ALWAYS my style). If they wanted us to try this, why did they have to get rid of other funriture sets??? WHy not have both???? This is the biggest thing that leaves me dumbfounded.


----------



## Darcy94x

Feel like we’ve been massively cut short. Idk whether it’s because we’ve had so much extra time to play that it’s becoming repetitive but I want new stuff and I don’t think the AC community can wait without getting burnt out. It took me ages to get even a 3* rating as I was trying to help other people get things from their wishlists. Even now I’ve not started to terraform because I don’t feel like the ‘help guide’ was actually much help _at all. _


----------



## starlightsong

Xane_MM said:


> Nah... I'm probably pretty nostalgic for Wild World myself, but I don't think it's just nostalgia; Wild World really did have longer, more interesting conversations with the animals. Usually every conversation turns into something funny or a question, *or* a slider! That's basically nowhere to be seen in New Horizons, and when there are multiple choices, it's just "yes" or "yes, said slightly differently".


I gotta say, I actually really like the NH dialogue except for a few complaints I mostly consider minor. I have no nostalgia for WW as I only played it after NL, which was my first game. But the person you're quoting brought up the special NPCs and it made me think:
I really don't understand why in both NL and NH, there is almost zero lore surrounding the special NPCs or interaction with them beyond them telling you the same repetitive thing 20 times a day. Apparently you get some of this in HHD, but I've barely played it--I might need to pick it back up sometime just to scan in all the NPCs whose amiibo cards I have. Idk about City Folk, never played it, but in Wild World you have all those little episodes with so many characters including the mail pelicans! In NL and NH both I'm pretty sure you only really get any backstory from the able sisters? And then I guess there's Kapp'n's songs and the little interactions you got from the Roost, both of which I really want back. And I think I heard CJ and Flick give you a bit if you keep commissioning them? Which I do appreciate, but... I'm gonna be honest, as someone who actually loves Isabelle, it's pretty much just because she's cute and helpful at the start of NL. That's all. She has very little character and it's not even her fault, and I'm actually grateful for her repetitive announcements talking about the tv shows she watches or whatever because they give her a slight bit of character. I also kinda hate Orville and Wilbur because they have literally no dialogue in the whole game except for stupid repetitive dialogue trees and stuff telling me I've landed on a mystery island. If they had any other character at all I could probably forgive them for that.

Sorry for the rant there, but I just really wish that if special characters like Blathers and Isabelle and Tom Nook and KK Slider are supposed to be so important (especially Isabelle & Tom Nook kinda both being the faces of the franchise now) we would be able to have conversations with them and actually learn things about them! Not having that kinda makes them feel like robots who only exist to run the shops and services and such and don't have lives (except for Isabelle and the Able Sisters to an extent), tbh. Blathers and Celeste also get off slightly better because Blathers blathers about the specimens you bring him and Celeste now blathers about constellations if you bring her zodiac fragments, but it's still not much. Also, Celeste should get her observatory back imo.


----------



## astoria

Villagers dialogue isn’t interesting. They always point out what I’m wearing or saying 
“isn’t my outfit cool?” 
“I really like my stereo”
 “(player) from island visited yesterday” 
“I saw you were cutting down trees yesterday!”

like being observant isn’t a conversation, they’re just stating the obvious


----------



## Cosmic

Why does the Turnip rate change at noon?  
They change it once the shop closes. I realized they were taking 544 for turnips around 11:55 am this morning. By the time my friend came over  
It was 178


----------



## Fey

This is just a brief rant about my bad luck with the campsite:

I’ve been waiting six weeks—ever since the first camper was forced on me—to get another visitor to the site. I’ve been pretty excited about it, because I have neither a cranky nor a snooty villager yet, and know they’re much more likely to show up than personalities living on the Island.

Today I finally have someone visiting—and it’s Rosie. A peppy, of which I already have not one, but TWO, and a cat to boot (of which I also have two!) Things could be worse, but I’m pretty peeved right now. It doesn’t help that I’m desperately waiting for Graham to want to leave, but seemingly every other villager approaches me about moving but him!  >.<‘


----------



## Saah

It sounds pretty insignificant, but... If I have a table mirror in a table and a chair in front of it... Why can't I sit in the chair to use the mirror????

Also, seriously, what was the reasoning behind not letting us edit custom designs while the gates are open? First of all: if there are no visitors, why in the world shouldn't I be allowed to edit them? Second, even if there's someone visiting, what difference does it make? It's cosmetic! It's not like I can trap them somewhere using custom designs!



Yee said:


> Yeah I've had several nights where shooting stars/Celeste showed up randomly, maybe like 2 or even 10 at a time, but only today has Isabelle announced a meteor shower. I'm guessing shooting stars existing =/= meteor shower?


Celeste always appears in meteor showers, so it's more like Isabelle (and the villagers, apparently) only announces heavy showers. Not as useless as it could have been, but close.


Xane_MM said:


> I understand not bringing in the shovel, axe, watering can, or other things, but why not the umbrella and net?


The net because then you'd be able to catch roaches, which would actually reward time travellers. Plus it'd be pretty hard to catch it if you had a lot of furniture, which the game pushes you to do, so I'm not blaming them for deciding not to let us catch bugs inside out homes. The umbrella is just bad luck.


----------



## seularin

wish we could terraform the river mouths, move the town hall, and terraform the beach rocks!! just want a little more freedom in the game, and i'm not quite happy with the starting layout. i don't wanna leave the river mouths blocked, i wanna incorporate them into my island but i just don't settle with where they're placed.


----------



## Saah

Sorry to post again so soon, but I just remembered... Why... Why... Why did they place the airport so the host can't see visitors until they walk forwards? I want to say hi as soon as they step out of the door, but nooo! I can't stand next to the door because then they can't drop tips. I can't wait for them next to the door and then walk them to the grass because that wouldn't work with multiple visitors. Seriously, what were they thinking? For a game that pushes its players to buy an online subscription and trade, it seriously doesn't make trading easy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m currently working on my island, and judging by how I’m designing the town...

I have too much space.

How am I going to decorate it all? There is a limit on how many trees you can place to maintain 5-star rating. I don’t want any empty spaces.


----------



## Xane_MM

Saah said:


> It sounds pretty insignificant, but... If I have a table mirror in a table and a chair in front of it... Why can't I sit in the chair to use the mirror????


Oh yeah, I forgot about that... Yeah, that's stupid. In a previous version of my girl character's house, I put a Cute Chair in front of her Cute Vanity only to find out she can't interact with it like this. There's really no reason to not allow interacting with vanities and workbenches while sitting down, but if I could guess any possible stupid reason why it's programmed this way, I'd guess it's because your character does a special animation when crafting/customizing stuff...but they can do every reaction while sitting, so it can't be because of that...


Saah said:


> The net because then you'd be able to catch roaches


Oh...yeah, forgot about that too. That is probably why, you're right. Still no excuse for the umbrella, though. (It's weird I'd forget about the cockroaches, since I'm planning to avoid them by advancing 6 or less days at a time to return to the present...and that will take forever, which has really made me less interested in the game knowing I'll have to do that tedium or just accept that I'll have to clean out 3 houses full of those things...


----------



## starlightsong

Xane_MM said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that... Yeah, that's stupid. In a previous version of my girl character's house, I put a Cute Chair in front of her Cute Vanity only to find out she can't interact with it like this. There's really no reason to not allow interacting with vanities and workbenches while sitting down, but if I could guess any possible stupid reason why it's programmed this way, I'd guess it's because your character does a special animation when crafting/customizing stuff...but they can do every reaction while sitting, so it can't be because of that...


I know this is off topic but the flourish reaction looks really silly while sitting lol, you're supposed to spin but since you're sitting you just weirdly wiggle in the chair! I don't get why they can't make the crafting reaction work while sitting, even if it has to look weird, I wouldn't care tbh as long as it let me do the actual crafting action.


----------



## Saah

Xane_MM said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that... Yeah, that's stupid. In a previous version of my girl character's house, I put a Cute Chair in front of her Cute Vanity only to find out she can't interact with it like this. There's really no reason to not allow interacting with vanities and workbenches while sitting down, but if I could guess any possible stupid reason why it's programmed this way, I'd guess it's because your character does a special animation when crafting/customizing stuff...but they can do every reaction while sitting, so it can't be because of that...
> Oh...yeah, forgot about that too. That is probably why, you're right. Still no excuse for the umbrella, though. (It's weird I'd forget about the cockroaches, since I'm planning to avoid them by advancing 6 or less days at a time to return to the present...and that will take forever, which has really made me less interested in the game knowing I'll have to do that tedium or just accept that I'll have to clean out 3 houses full of those things...


There's no reason to add table mirrors and vanities if you can't use them sitting down, I think they just forgot about it?

How much behind are you? A month only gives one single cockroach, so that shouldn't be too bad! (sure was hard explaining to my mom why there was a cockroach on her house tho lol)


----------



## Lazaros

why can't i just bulk-craft stuff or bulk-buy stuff from able sisters/the cranny cabinet.
yeah, there's the bulk of 5 at a time option in the cranny but really? you can't let me input the number of things i want?


----------



## starlightsong

Lazaros said:


> why can't i just bulk-craft stuff or bulk-buy stuff from able sisters/the cranny cabinet.
> yeah, there's the bulk of 5 at a time option in the cranny but really? you can't let me input the number of things i want?


buying customization kits is so tedious omg... a lot of the things i wanna customize use like 7 kits so i always buy a ton at once to make sure i have enough for everything/for later as well, and every time i run out i get annoyed that i can only buy 5 at a time. i do appreciate that a bulk option even exists but why does it have to be limited like that?


----------



## Xane_MM

Saah said:


> I think they just forgot about it?


Most likely.





Saah said:


> How much behind are you? A month only gives one single cockroach


*Oh*, I'm way farther back than that...I think I'm back at the end of last summer. Though it isn't ard to advance a bit at a time, the tediousness of it ll discourages me. People say TT can mae them bored of the game, but for me, it's more like TT makes me not look forward to returning _to_ the present.


----------



## Lazaros

starlightsong said:


> buying customization kits is so tedious omg... a lot of the things i wanna customize use like 7 kits so i always buy a ton at once to make sure i have enough for everything/for later as well, and every time i run out i get annoyed that i can only buy 5 at a time. i do appreciate that a bulk option even exists but why does it have to be limited like that?


yup. exact same problem. i sold frozen treat sets to a few people and was stupid enough to offer full-on customization for them, turns out that weeeell, they - for whatever reason - recquire like, 7 kits. despite being a 1x1 item. i don't get it.

also, even harvest moon ds could let me choose from 1 to 99, so why not you, animal crossing?


----------



## kakuzu

less abt a game function itself n more a pester with the multiplayer but why do ppl always say they r ready 2 trade n then not respond for like 3 hours .  like please im trying to trade wit 10 other ppl sir


----------



## PrincessBetter

Ghost Mayor Jayden said:


> I wish we had access to our in-house storage when we’re outside or even in the Residential Building somehow. Like a specific kind of box specifically linked with the storage.
> 
> When you open the box, two windows can pop up. One side for the inventory, the other side for the storage


Like in NL.. we could access our storage and use the ABD in other towns.. why not in NH??

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



SirBadger said:


> I posted this March 26th. Are you ok?


You're the one that can't read and comes to a thread to tell everyone how wrong they are, surely you of all people could tell me if feel okay, right?

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Lazaros said:


> after almost 400 hours, i cannot and really don't want to hear most of the soundtrack anymore. at first it was NICE, now it's just not good. the hourly music doesn't even sound like it's a new song each hour, it's like the same sound, slightly altered over and over again. the only music i can and want to hear at the moment is the past midnight (1-5am) music, but otherwise. WHO COMPOSED THIS. it's literally giving me headaches.


You mean the super loud DUNK DUNK DUN dah DUN DUNNN 
Isn't pleasing to the ear? Weird! 
I just listen to the NL or CF tracks on headphones while I play unless I'm fishing.. that's the best we can do for now.


----------



## rwmw

I hate that in order to have a second character you have to make another profile on your switch. It’s just stupid. I don’t want the “choose profile” menu to pop up just for the sake of a second character in _one _game.


----------



## TheDuke55

Yeah the music in this game isn't as great as the others. It feels like they tried too hard to appease to a different group and step out of what made their music/game unique by adding unnecessary stuff like all tools breaking or monotone music. The cat music, crazy 2am song, and completely different transitions of hourly music is what made the game so unique.

I just booted up my old NL game to see how I did something to replicate it on my NH island and I just turned the volume down on my NH game and listened to the NL music. It was so much better. Hell even the NL CT day/night island music would had been better if that was the only music they played on repeat.


They should had never made hourly music locked behind progress. So much of this game felt grindy and stressful in the beginning when that was not what AC is about. There's a lot of people liking these changes, but for the most part these are the ones who never played AC and just got interested due to it's mainstream hype and COVID-19.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Fey said:


> This is just a brief rant about my bad luck with the campsite:
> 
> I’ve been waiting six weeks—ever since the first camper was forced on me—to get another visitor to the site. I’ve been pretty excited about it, because I have neither a cranky nor a snooty villager yet, and know they’re much more likely to show up than personalities living on the Island.
> 
> Today I finally have someone visiting—and it’s Rosie. A peppy, of which I already have not one, but TWO, and a cat to boot (of which I also have two!) Things could be worse, but I’m pretty peeved right now. It doesn’t help that I’m desperately waiting for Graham to want to leave, but seemingly every other villager approaches me about moving but him!  >.<‘



I have never had a single visitor after the first one. In one way I'm grateful because I can use the Amiibo cards and invite them without having to wait for the next day it's empty. But yeah, no single visitor without having to use Amiibos. Rosie's a cutie though! She's my favorite peppy villager.


On another note, I agree with the person who brought up that light brown hair color isn't in this game. I have lighter brown hair in real life and I can't give my character that hair color.


----------



## Le Ham

You know what _burns my beans? _(thanks Monty I'm using that forever now) Accidentally picking flowers every time I want to remove furniture/fence adjacent to it

Or, even better, remembering that this is how it works and digging up the whole flower just so I can get to the furniture aaaasfgsjkfdhgkfhgadls

Related: I have golden gears on the wall above my crafting table in my basement. In only very specific indeterminable positions, I will accidentally turn the gears off when I'm trying to use the crafting table. Elsewhere in my house, there's a lamp on the wall above a wardrobe. I accidentally turn the light off when trying to open my wardrobe. 

All of these are things I know are inevitable problems for which I do not expect fixes as I cannot think of many solutions, but just... aaaaaaa.


----------



## Le Ham

Oh and don't let me forget to never try to pick up a rug in my house without using the designer mode - literally everything else within reach gets picked up first ugh

(well darn it didn't merge. sorry)


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Another campsite rant for the thread, but...

I feel like, as a feature that is made for us to meet new villagers and invite them to our islands, it's _insanely difficult_ to do so??? I don't know if I'm just really unlucky or what.
They rarely even give me the option to invite them, and almost 95% of the time, they deny my invitation.
And then there's only one game you can play with them, and sometimes there's only a 1/4 chance of guessing right?? At least New Leaf had some variety, and they weren't all chance-based games.

And then... there's the issue of when you _do_ finally win their annoying game and they pick someone at complete random to move out, and won't change their mind. Why can't we pick like when we move in an amiibo?? It's hard enough just to get them to agree to move in in the first place, but I have to keep doing it over and over just to find one of the villagers I'm okay with letting go,,,

I'm trying to invite in a villager a friend really wanted, and I've been at this for so long...


----------



## seularin

this is just for preference, but i would really like some more pocket space. i have the max and it’s still not enough for me,,


----------



## marea

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Another campsite rant for the thread, but...
> 
> I feel like, as a feature that is made for us to meet new villagers and invite them to our islands, it's _insanely difficult_ to do so??? I don't know if I'm just really unlucky or what.
> They rarely even give me the option to invite them, and almost 95% of the time, they deny my invitation.
> And then there's only one game you can play with them, and sometimes there's only a 1/4 chance of guessing right?? At least New Leaf had some variety, and they weren't all chance-based games.
> 
> And then... there's the issue of when you _do_ finally win their annoying game and they pick someone at complete random to move out, and won't change their mind. Why can't we pick like when we move in an amiibo?? It's hard enough just to get them to agree to move in in the first place, but I have to keep doing it over and over just to find one of the villagers I'm okay with letting go,,,
> 
> I'm trying to invite in a villager a friend really wanted, and I've been at this for so long...


Agreed! I had to talk to a camper lots of times before she even agreed to consider moving in. She kept refusing and i honestly started to think it was not possible for her to move for some reason. I didnt even let her move in the end, i was just curious to see how it works and it is tedious. I hope you get your camper to agree to move soon!


----------



## Le Ham

Yknow how long it took me to get used to the controls for moving the indoor camera around? Like they reversed left and right and I just wasn't about that. The fixed angle system from NL was so much easier to handle. I mean I finally got to where I can do it mindlessly but still


----------



## starlightsong

seularin said:


> this is just for preference, but i would really like some more pocket space. i have the max and it’s still not enough for me,,


I feel this lol and I think it's partially because even though we have more space like we all wanted, it's just being taken up by tools still _plus _all the materials! When I found out backpacks and purses and such were in the game I desperately hoped they could hold your tools as a separate inventory somehow, and then when I found out they didn't I thought that was what the tool ring would do--nope.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

marea said:


> Agreed! I had to talk to a camper lots of times before she even agreed to consider moving in. She kept refusing and i honestly started to think it was not possible for her to move for some reason. I didnt even let her move in the end, i was just curious to see how it works and it is tedious. I hope you get your camper to agree to move soon!


Yeah, I had to look it up because I was starting to think they just wouldn't move in.
In an hour and a half, he only agreed _three times_ to move in....
(Thankfully shortly after posting, I won his game and he picked a villager I wanted out! Bless)


----------



## Xane_MM

starlightsong said:


> I know this is off topic but the flourish reaction looks really silly while sitting lol


Ah, I just saw a video of it. It's kinda funny seeing those weird quick movements when the animation starts.


Yee said:


> I have golden gears on the wall above my crafting table in my basement. In only very specific indeterminable positions, I will accidentally turn the gears off when I'm trying to use the crafting table.


I have a similar problem. In my kitchen, I put a stove under a wall-mounted candle. Logically, my character should turn on the stove, but if positioned badly, he might reach up and somehow blow out the candle!


Yee said:


> Oh and don't let me forget to never try to pick up a rug in my house without using the designer mode - literally everything else within reach gets picked up first ugh


That really can be a problem. They should've added a menu that asked which specific item the player wanted to pick up. Imagine if they never added the new interior design mode... Can't really imagine wanting to go back to how it was in, for me, Wild World...


----------



## seularin

i need batch crafting soon or my thumbs will fall off!! i'm looking at you fish bait hmph


----------



## dragonair

THE "tHiNgS sTreWn AbOuT" ARE MY DIY RECIPES THAT YOU WON'T LET ME STORE!!!!! LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!


----------



## eggmoon

Not much of a rant but I need to get this out somewhere since I seem to playing at this time pretty much every day: I HATE the 2pm music. oh my god. i hate it. i hate it so much, I don't know what it is about that noise it starts making from about 10 seconds in but wow. I can't stand it lol

I get it would kind of defeat the point of hourly music, but it would be kinda cool to choose which music you want to hear whilst you're playing. There are some really nice songs in the very early hours but I don't know if I'll ever actually hear them in the game which is kind of a shame. But I get each song is supposed to represent the hour it plays in to some extent, so I suppose that's why you don't get to shuffle them around. Still. I hate 2pm. That's what truly matters lol


----------



## Arckaniel

My internet connection is so so slow atm, I can't visit nor invite anyone on my island atm  hope it gets better soon tho...


----------



## Zane

I haven't gotten a visitor at my campsite since the introductory Smug camper. It's literally been a month.


----------



## Hesper

_*Let me give Blathers fossils for his personal collection*_!!! please we've seen him grow from not even being able to appraise fossils himself to now, pls


----------



## Shawna

This one is probably gonna cause some controversy, but I am getting annoyed with Isabelle raving about pointless crap.

Like, if you have actual news, this yes, do share.  But if not, just load up my game.

Edit: Oh, I forgot something else (which I am sure some will agree with this one).  I think it is really stupid that if you select a fake painting, Timmy and Tommy won't let you sell ANYTHING, and you have to start over.  Why the heck can they not just take the painting for free or just leave it in our pockets but take everything else? -.-

Edit 2: Once again, there is something else that came to mind: Why is the 10th villager move in automatic?!


----------



## seularin

wish there was a grid that you can enable or disable while terraforming so we know where we can and can't terraform!!,, so the annoying 'you can't terraform here because ____' pop-up isn't needed


----------



## Xane_MM

Shawna said:


> I think it is really stupid that if you select a fake painting, Timmy and Tommy won't let you sell ANYTHING, and you have to start over.  Why the heck can they not just take the painting for free or just leave it in our pockets but take everything else? -.-


 This is one of the supposed many regressions this game has compared to New Leaf. Supposedly in that game, they would take fake paintings off of your hands, but in New Horizons they expect you to have a trash can item handy! It's so stupid! I had to ask someone to send me a trash can just so I could get rid of my fake Scary Painting. (Do you need a trash can object so you can get rid of your fake painting?)


----------



## seularin

i wish isabelle could kick out the villagers for you ;o;


----------



## JKDOS

Wolfgang got rid of his stereo. He didn't replace it with anything. Just simply not in his house anymore.


----------



## aloherna

Regular wood is very hard to come by


----------



## Hesper

Would it KILL THE VIDEO GAME to let me have one meteor shower?! One?! I've not had one since starting on March 20th! Just 3 visits from Celeste! In all this time!


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Xane_MM said:


> (Do you need a trash can object so you can get rid of your fake painting?)



(yes, you do.... :C _edited: sorry in advance if you meant to be sarcastic, I thought it was a genuine question_)

It would have been great if the island tune maker made it possible to change major and minor keys. Lemme play sad tunes in minor keys plz


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

Brookie said:


> If they wanted us to try this, why did they have to get rid of other furniture sets??? Why not have both???? This is the biggest thing that leaves me dumbfounded.



Leaving things out seems to be a running theme with Nintendo lately. *Ahem* Pokemon/Paper Mario... I don't know why they did this but Nintendo seems to like doing things no one understands.


----------



## Aliya

eggmoon said:


> Not much of a rant but I need to get this out somewhere since I seem to playing at this time pretty much every day: I HATE the 2pm music. oh my god. i hate it. i hate it so much, I don't know what it is about that noise it starts making from about 10 seconds in but wow. I can't stand it lol
> 
> I get it would kind of defeat the point of hourly music, but it would be kinda cool to choose which music you want to hear whilst you're playing. There are some really nice songs in the very early hours but I don't know if I'll ever actually hear them in the game which is kind of a shame. But I get each song is supposed to represent the hour it plays in to some extent, so I suppose that's why you don't get to shuffle them around. Still. I hate 2pm. That's what truly matters lol



I literally thought this was just me that thought this! It's honestly to the point where I either mute the game or turn it off if I'm playing while 2pm rolls around. It doesn't sound like something you'd hear in an AC game at all.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I really love NH, but here's a minor rant.

There are WAY TOO MANY random visitors. The random visitors are fun, don't get me wrong. I love how there's visitors pretty much every day. But they made them all random. That means some will constantly visit you while others don't visit enough. For example: I finally got CJ today, but the last time he visited was a little over a month ago. I've only had Celeste twice. Meanwhile I'm getting Leif like every 3 days.


----------



## Xane_MM

Ghost Mayor Jayden said:


> yes, you do.... :C


I was just asking them in case they have a fake painting with no trash can to throw it away in, I could give them one.


----------



## Loreley

We need cloud saves. Now.


----------



## reallylovesquids

having to do Every Single Thing one at a time is killing me x_x sometimes it's fine if i wanna just turn my brain off and do something mindless like terraforming for awhile, but when i'm trying to accomplish something quickly it's so annoying!! let us craft and terraform and buy stuff in bulk!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

DJStarstryker said:


> I really love NH, but here's a minor rant.
> 
> There are WAY TOO MANY random visitors. The random visitors are fun, don't get me wrong. I love how there's visitors pretty much every day. But they made them all random. That means some will constantly visit you while others don't visit enough. For example: I finally got CJ today, but the last time he visited was a little over a month ago. I've only had Celeste twice. Meanwhile I'm getting Leif like every 3 days.


this!!!!

They should have given most of them a specially allotted day per week on which they show up, like they did in New Leaf (or am I remembering it wrong??)

I've been playing NH since the very hour it came out, and I have only gotten Gulliver a handful of times. Wisp shows up all the time though no problem.

Redd doesn't like my island either. Only have two paintings in my museum.


----------



## Neechan

A minor complaint, but I noticed that the summer grasses aren’t a dark green anymore? I thought that maybe I was looking in the wrong month, but even in August, it still looked the same as it did in may, only the trees got that summer green (and grass missed the memo)

another thing I noticed is that tools (and umbrellas for that matter) don't ‘equip’ to your character anymore, meaning it takes up space.

again minor complaints....


----------



## Beanz

-This is a common complaint I’ve heard but I also don’t like the hourly music.
-I don’t like how the island is so big. I feel like I have more space than I know what to do with and I’m I feel like I’m losing my mind.
-Maybe it’s just me but I don’t like how I feel like villager conversations are shorter.
- I hate how you have to pay for an online membership for somethings.
-I want some of the old left out furniture series and items from NL back (especially froggy chair lol)
-I really want to enjoy NH like I really liked NL but I don’t think I can because it just feels incomplete to me.
-I miss the plaza tree from NL.
-I wish Isabelle did more things than just give you feed back and give you useless news in the morning.
-A lot of aspects from previous games seem to be missing, I don’t expect or want this to be like another NL but I wish they had incorporated some of the older stuff.


----------



## Romaki

It sucks that getting custom designs is stuck to Able Sisters' schedule, you should get an app after using it in-store a couple of times.


----------



## deerteeth

I wish we could customize the fences. Since some of the picket fences were white in one / some of the nintendo videos (I can't remember if it was the direct or not), I wonder if we're eventually going to be able to or if it's a feature they chose to omit because there were difficulties? I could see it being a problem since you build them in packs of 10 but they stack in packs of 50. Or maybe that makes no sense at all, but it makes sense in my head. 

It's just a shame because I like all of the fences, but don't actually like the colour of any of them except the country fence! I would love to use the Vertical Board fence in black or dark brown, or the Imperial Fence in black for example!


----------



## Vextro

I have a few nitpicks but these do not ruin the game for me, just stuff I would love to see added!
1.THE DIALOG, I swear after a week of playing I started seeing a few repeats and now I see a lot of the same dialog, it really takes the fun out of talking to your favorite villagers when they say the same things :/
2. You can only get fruit from other islands. If you do not have nintendo online, it is almost impossible to get the other fruits (unless you have a friend IRL who has them)
3. Terraforming is too slow, I wish there would be an editor where like in the house, you select an arrow and then you get taken into like 1'st person and can just click where you want to terraform instead of doing stuff one by one.
4. Too many villagers, this might not be a terrible thing but there are so many ugly villagers and lots people do not care for that that get in the way when trying to get the villagers you want like Audie
5. Not enough new villagers. The ones we got were great but like there should be more than like what, 8-10 new villagers? We could have so many more cool new villagers but they just could not make more :/
6. Selling turnips at other islands. This is pretty controversial imo but it ruins the economy when you can buy turnips for like around 100 bells and buy mass quantities of them and sell them for like 600 bells each to other peoples island, it devalues bells.
7. Longer custom town music. It would be great if we could play out music for a bit longer to our favorite custom music like from other games.
8. Fishing trash, so on its own, fishing trash is not so bad, but when your hunting down a certain size fish and you just fish up trash it's annoying and it would be cool to see a custom sprite for trash or like some indicator, like a little lid of a can sticking up on a fish sprite


----------



## Romaki

deerteeth said:


> I wish we could customize the fences. Since some of the picket fences were white in one / some of the nintendo videos (I can't remember if it was the direct or not)



I need those white fences they've shown in the trailer, I really hope we see them with a summer update.


----------



## classically.trained

Agree with a lot of what I've seen been said on this thread (so many missing NPCs/features from previous games, etc), so I won't mention them again. I will say though, is it just me or do the villagers have wayyyy fewer requests. So far I've had a single villager ask to call me a nickname, a few give me random things, and one go bury an item and ask me to find it. I have yet to have a villager ask to buy something from me/try to sell something to me (both of which happened frequently in NL), ask me to deliver a package to another villager, ask to visit my house, ask to play hide and seek, ask me to find a villager for them, ask for a specific bug or fish, etc. Do these things not happen anymore or have they just become way less common?


----------



## Red Cat

classically.trained said:


> Agree with a lot of what I've seen been said on this thread (so many missing NPCs/features from previous games, etc), so I won't mention them again. I will say though, is it just me or do the villagers have wayyyy fewer requests. So far I've had a single villager ask to call me a nickname, a few give me random things, and one go bury an item and ask me to find it. I have yet to have a villager ask to buy something from me/try to sell something to me (both of which happened frequently in NL), ask me to deliver a package to another villager, ask to visit my house, ask to play hide and seek, ask me to find a villager for them, ask for a specific bug or fish, etc. Do these things not happen anymore or have they just become way less common?


A lot of the things have become much less common (though hide-and-seek may not even exist anymore). Now it seems like villagers will only ask for a favor if they have a thought bubble. In NL, you could eventually get a favor request by conversation spamming. I think it's definitely disappointing as it provides much less incentive to actively interact with your villagers. In NH, I just kind of wait for a ping or thought bubble before I talk to my villagers unless I get the NM+ goal and even then I may just decline the conversation.


----------



## voltairenism

I'm yet again bumping this thread to make some pointless rant, but I need to say this.

ALL FLOORINGS ARE TERRIBLE!
Like there are some cools ones from sahara or celeste, but they are useless you are trying to decor a "normal" house. The wood flooring for example, the dark herringbone and rosewood are kind of cool, but all the light ones look bad and there arent that many. All these wooden tiles. Wooden tiles! What is this, the 70s? I can't even with the tatami. I'm sorry for people with japanese houses. 

Also, Wisp is a scammer! He comes saying if you want one item you don't have or one expensive, and since I don't own many expensive items I went with the last. Then he goes "Oh I don't know the price of things mimimi" and give you cheap stuff. What the flick dude?? I can't.


----------



## Oldcatlady

i want to put a rug outside but can't. why??? it's not a flooring so i don't see the problem. i wish we could put rugs outside, there's some i want to use as picnic towels


----------



## Raz

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> Leaving things out seems to be a running theme with Nintendo lately. *Ahem* Pokemon/Paper Mario... I don't know why they did this but *Nintendo seems to like doing things no one understands*.


* Points to the Powerglove and the Virtual Boy *


----------



## Fluuffy

I have no idea what to do with my flowers. They are everywhere and there is not a single block that is free in my island. My inventory is full of them too. I really may have to do trading again to get rid of them. I’m planning to clean up my island before work start again and it is really stressing me out.


----------



## trashpedia

Some nitpicks imo:

- I wish KK Slider didn't leave so early. In NL, he would be performing until 2AM but in NH, he seems to leave by 12AM. I am a massive nightowl so I'm not a big fan of change, but I'm hoping that if we do get the nightclub back >-<

- I wish we got ordinances back again. I feel like the nightowl ordinance would be super useful rn considering my current situation irl.

- Also I reaaaaally miss the music boxes. I was listening to them on youtube a while ago and I realized hw much I need a music box version of KK Disco, Cafe KK, Stale Cupcakes, and Neapolitan.

- My villagers don't seem to wear what I give them, even if it's a style that they would actually like. They just seem to put in in their house as decor. For example, I gave Freya a green elegant hat that had both of her favorite styles (Green and elegant) according to Nook Plaza, but she doesn't wear it? And Raymond doesn't wear his pilot shades either even though it's his favorite style and color.

-Also there seems to be a reaaaaally weird duplication bug where villagers decorate their house with stuff I give them, even though I gave one of that item. I gave Buck a punching bag but when I looked in his house, he had two in his house? I don't remember giving him another before. Same thing with Raymond: He had two halos sitting on the floor on his house and now he has two sets of pilot shades sitting in his house now. I only gifted him those items *once.*

- I wish the lawn mover actually worked so it would be easier to get rid of flowers. It's a pain having to use up so many shovels just to pick up flowers.


----------



## seularin

have the ATM in your nook phone !! i'm just really forgetful , so when I get to the airport and find out "oh shoot i forgot the money " i wouldn't have to rush back to resident services and violently try to skip through the dialogue.


----------



## issh0mans

god i wish we could put items in the plaza. i made a cute little spot by my able sister's with a microphone, a record player, and a cute little path to look like a stage but my villagers just don't use it and only sing in the plaza. ​


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

I'm back! With more complaints! Why are the dates for certain events not changed for different countries? I can purchase the Mother's Day mug but Mother's Day was in March for me! 

This is a series wide problem (as far as I know), and a really odd one because there's events that are restricted to Japan only, so obviously Nintendo understands that different cultures celebrate different things, or at least the same things at different times. 

Hell, the spelling of mum is still "mom" in the U. K. - isn't this something they can fix? Or have they fixed it but I don't get it because I didn't get a physical copy?


----------



## Romaki

I don't get why our character throws away their phone case. I have 3 designs that I like, why do I need to create a new one each time?


----------



## Zane

Why do we still have the stupid animal hood items but not the awesome animal ear items I’ve seen in Pocket Camp :[


----------



## pokeyplant

The game needs more custom design save slots. My ideas for the island are ruined due to limited space. Also lost hours of work because I didnt realized overriding a save spot ruins old patterns;-;


----------



## Saah

This has been said to hell and back, but

Let! Us! Access! Storage! Outside! Our! Homes!

And let us store DIYs and wrapped gifts too, I literally have no idea why this isn't an option????

I'm trying to make a fairground with roulettes and prizes, but that's pretty hard when I have 28 different prizes, have to make duplicates so they aren't locked out the first time someone gets them... So, at least 84 wrapped gifts. And. They have to be in my island's ground. My house is really far away, but even if it wasn't, I don't have 84 free tiles! So if they could be in storage that would fix everything, right? Wrong! I don't want to run all the way to my house to get stuff! Why can I access my closet (and, consequentially, my! Damn! Storage!) outside, but not my house's storage?

I'll never get a 5-star rating because I decided to have fun with multiplayer, which I'm paying extra to do. How does that make any sense?


----------



## Dormire

Why the hell is terraforming so sluggish and wonky ugh let me destroy a huge area PLEASE.


----------



## Xane_MM

Dormire said:


> let me destroy a huge area PLEASE.


And make it so destroying cliffs automatically destroys the item/flower/tree on top (or forces it to drop somehow).


----------



## Dormire

Xane_MM said:


> And make it so destroying cliffs automatically destroys the item/flower/tree on top (or forces it to drop somehow).


AGREED. I'M SO TIRED OF CARRYING 36 TREES IN MY INVO ONLY TO REDIG THEM AGAIN AND PLACE THEM BACK

this is so cursed
I still remember how easy it was in HHD tbh.


----------



## Xane_MM

Dormire said:


> I'M SO TIRED OF CARRYING 36 TREES IN MY INVO ONLY TO REDIG THEM AGAIN


I was doing that at first, but after a while, I just started calling for cleanup every time I got near a tree. Of course, cleanup _conveniently_ can't remove flowers, so I still had to waste shovel durability on the many lilies that were naturally growing on the cliff I was destroying to open a path to the "secret" beach...


----------



## seularin

pathing is so time-consuming and tedious :c i really want something like the splatoon roller to place the pathing down as we roll it


----------



## astoria

I wish NPCs had their own voices. Why does KK slider sound like the smug voice? Why does blathers sound like Leif? Make them unique


----------



## starlightsong

Red Cat said:


> A lot of the things have become much less common (though hide-and-seek may not even exist anymore). Now it seems like villagers will only ask for a favor if they have a thought bubble. In NL, you could eventually get a favor request by conversation spamming. I think it's definitely disappointing as it provides much less incentive to actively interact with your villagers. In NH, I just kind of wait for a ping or thought bubble before I talk to my villagers unless I get the NM+ goal and even then I may just decline the conversation.


I'm not entirely sure about other requests but I can definitely say I've had Peanut ask me to play a treasure hunt with her while I was convo-spamming with her. Haven't seen hide and seek happen at all or heard about anyone else getting though so I think I lost it's gone (i lost?? why did i even write that lmao what), which is really disappointing to me


----------



## voltairenism

here i am again xD i want to take things out my chest but I don't want to make new threads
the price for trading art is insane! Normally the price for art is like 5 NMT at most, but for some reason some statues like galant and valiant is going up to 90 NMT even being fake. I know they are pretty and people want some, but I can't with this, people should not accept this prices so they go down, it's an absurd. The greed is baffling me.


----------



## seularin

really don't get the hype around raymond !!, i mean sure, he's cute, but i've seen people selling him for an absurd amount of NMTs, IGB, or TBT. is he really worth 1,200 NMT ?


----------



## WordKnight

Minor rant

I hate that I can't kick out the newest villager without using an amiibo or praying I get the villager I want in the campsite.
.I mean I guess I get that they want to sell amiibo cards but I'm not willing to pay several hundred just to get marshal and kick hamphrey out. It's a little disappointing that I can't just kick anyone I want out, it wouldn't be a problem if I didn't have all my dreamies but one...  ;-;


----------



## Sami

Zane said:


> Why do we still have the stupid animal hood items but not the awesome animal ear items I’ve seen in Pocket Camp :[



Oh my gosh yes,  I was ecstatic when Pocket Camp released the animal sets and was so disappointed when all we got in NH so far is bunny ears. I just want to frolic around in cat eats and live my best otaku dork life.


----------



## SpiritofAce

I wish people posting on Twitter would stop speaking like 2 year olds.
"We STAN (_insert character name)_!!!!" "We're SO wholesome!"
Shut. Up.


----------



## JKDOS

trashpedia said:


> - I wish KK Slider didn't leave so early. In NL, he would be performing until 2AM but in NH, he seems to leave by 12AM. I am a massive nightowl so I'm not a big fan of change, but I'm hoping that if we do get the nightclub back >-<



I hate him showing up so early. I think a good compromise is to have him show up at 4pm or 5pm, and leave at 3am.


----------



## DawnAri

I’m annoyed that I can’t put my double DIY’s in my storage, I just have them laying on the floor in my house now.


----------



## cainhurst

I'm enjoying New Horizons overall, but it seems like every day I encounter a new issue with it, which was NOT a problem with past installments. It's like as time goes on, I discover example after example of how unfinished this game was when it shipped. For all the people who insist that New Horizons' rolling updates are going to keep interest in the game, I just feel kind of insulted that we were given something with so many bugs and so many poorly-thought-out design decisions and we're just supposed to grin and bear it because, hey, something is better than nothing, right?

I know game design and development are difficult. I understand this. What I do not understand is why, when it comes to video games, we are supposed to happily accept unfinished/incomplete/outright-wonky products because, ooh, production is hard. Making most things is hard. We are right to complain when we buy virtually anything else and it isn't working as intended, or shows clearly shoddy construction, but if it's a video game, somehow this is different and we are just... spoiled babies crying about nothing... because... why exactly? I don't get the logic.

I wish Nintendo had delayed the release of the game, honestly. It wasn't ready when it shipped and that much just becomes clearer to me the more I play it. They didn't have enough time, or enough manpower, or maybe they were lacking in both departments, I don't know. I'm just so tired of being given table scraps and having the rest of the fanbase tell me to suck it up. It was like this when the most recent Fire Emblem came out as well - the writing was weak and disjointed with so many loose threads and decisions that seemed to make no sense, but saying so meant I was ungrateful (which makes no sense lmao????) and whiny. I just expect better. I'm losing faith in Nintendo properties pretty rapidly at this point.

Sorry, I just. had to get that off my chest. I love this series and Nintendo already has my money at this point so... insert shrug emoji I guess


----------



## Aliya

I am so sick of seeing/reading posts about villager popularity, Raymond etc. It shouldn't matter how popular a villager is. If you like them and they make you happy, then that's all that matters! Don't let anyone tell you otherwise or give you crap for having only "popular" villagers. There's nothing wrong with having a preference for certain villagers. It's your game.

I wish there was a general villager popularity thread (not necessarily a tier list) where you can lump all of these posts together so I can actually browse content about the game and not something so subjective.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

SpiritofAce said:


> I wish people posting on Twitter would stop speaking like 2 year olds.
> "We STAN (_insert character name)_!!!!" "We're SO wholesome!"
> Shut. Up.



Never forget this gem.


----------



## alitwick

Aliya said:


> I am so sick of seeing/reading posts about villager popularity, Raymond etc. It shouldn't matter how popular a villager is. If you like them and they make you happy, then that's all that matters! Don't let anyone tell you otherwise or give you crap for having only "popular" villagers. There's nothing wrong with having a preference for certain villagers. It's your game.
> 
> I wish there was a general villager popularity thread (not necessarily a tier list) where you can lump all of these posts together so I can actually browse content about the game and not something so subjective.


I like that idea! Something like a Raymond megathread where people talk about him in general and/or celebrate finding him on an island/campsite. I don’t see nearly as many threads about Judy or Audie, despite their popularity as well.


----------



## JKDOS

Is everyone making sure to voice their concerns to Nintendo directly so they can document it, rather than it getting lost in here? 

One example is I have recently contacted support inquiring about a volume control for the BGM in the game. Although it may ultimately amount to nothing, the rep did say they have documented my concern and are sending it to the appropriate  department. I assume if they got enough people voicing their interest in such a feature, the chances of seeing it implemented may become a reality.


----------



## SuperK98

I don't know if this really constitutes as a rant but I still don't get the hype over NMTs. Seems like people only want them to get specific villagers and who even has the time or patience to sit and grind mystery islands when there's a good chance you might never even find the villager you're looking for? I have my favorites but there's no way any of them are worth that much of my time  I just happened to find Zucker on a mystery island yesterday and as much as I love him I would never have spent potentially hundreds of NMTs searching for him.


----------



## meggiewes

I am really tired of villager tier lists. Do we really need to turn everything into a popularity contest?


----------



## michan

This is a personal rant but I'm sad my beach rocks don't have little pockets of water in them LOL. Wish I could terraform water into them  I have rock envy


----------



## Zane

Keep getting Leif as my random NPC visitor and I have no need for any more bushes and flowers from him right now uggh :,( Just want Flick so I can get some bug models.


----------



## DJStarstryker

meggiewes said:


> I am really tired of villager tier lists. Do we really need to turn everything into a popularity contest?



If we didn't have villager tier lists, how would we know which villagers we're supposed to want?

/sarcasm


----------



## Hedgehugs

I am once again asking for Nintendo to let us put DIY's in storage.

But for real, unless I'm missing something or Nintendo has actually said why, I don't see a reason why we can't put them in storage??? Like???


----------



## meggiewes

DJStarstryker said:


> If we didn't have villager tier lists, how would we know which villagers we're supposed to want?
> 
> /sarcasm



I know right? I can't imagine what it would be like to...ya know. Think for myself and form my own opinions! The hOrRoR!!!11!1!!!!! 

/also sarcasm

Seriously though, I don't remember tier lists being a thing until a few years after New Leaf was out. Have they just always been a massive thing like they are now? Am I just the one slow on the uptake?


----------



## reallylovesquids

Aliya said:


> I am so sick of seeing/reading posts about villager popularity, Raymond etc. It shouldn't matter how popular a villager is. If you like them and they make you happy, then that's all that matters! Don't let anyone tell you otherwise or give you crap for having only "popular" villagers. There's nothing wrong with having a preference for certain villagers. It's your game.
> 
> I wish there was a general villager popularity thread (not necessarily a tier list) where you can lump all of these posts together so I can actually browse content about the game and not something so subjective.



i came here to say the exact same thing LOL the "does anyone else hate (popular villager)"-esque threads have gotten old so fast. of course there's going to be people who hate certain villagers and that's fine! but there's no need to make a whole new thread about it when you could just go back a page and find five more saying the exact same thing. also these threads are a huge source of unnecessary negativity/bad vibes imo. you aren't special for disliking popular characters and making people feel bad for liking them is an awful thing to do for such a "wholesome" community.


----------



## trashpedia

meggiewes said:


> I am really tired of villager tier lists. Do we really need to turn everything into a popularity contest?





reallylovesquids said:


> i came here to say the exact same thing LOL the "does anyone else hate (popular villager)"-esque threads have gotten old so fast. of course there's going to be people who hate certain villagers and that's fine! but there's no need to make a whole new thread about it when you could just go back a page and find five more saying the exact same thing. also these threads are a huge source of unnecessary negativity/bad vibes imo. you aren't special for disliking popular characters and making people feel bad for liking them is an awful thing to do for such a "wholesome" community.



Yeah I definitely agree and also went here to say the same thing. I stopped going on Reddit because of how weirdly elistist it has gotten over villagers and it's really disappointing to see that it's slowly creeping through TBT.


----------



## Koala92

Not really so much about the game as it is about some of the people in the community and it’s definitely been said before. I don’t understand how liking a popular villager opens a person up for abuse. It blows my mind how in one breath some people can vent and be sad that their favorite villager isn’t popular, and in the same breath tell dozens of people their opinion is invalid because they happen to enjoy popular villagers. It’s almost like these people have zero self awareness.

I guess my main question is how does someone having Raymond or liking Raymond affect you and your island? Why are people allowed to be salty that Rocket or Hazel aren't A-tier villagers and then turn around and be downright cruel to people who do have A-tier villagers on their island? I think a lot of people have this mentality that disliking something that’s popular makes them unique, so they try and fill up their island with as many ‘unwanted’ villagers as possible just to be able to post it and say that they’re different. Honestly I’d rather have villagers I like than try and find villagers no one likes just for fake internet points.

I’m not so much speaking on people here as I am on Facebook and Twitter, here honestly seems to be the best of the community. There’s just so many better ways to spend your time than worrying about someone else’s villagers and their island, and the amount of hate towards popular villagers seems really unhealthy. If you hate something that much because it’s popular it definitely says more about you than it does about the thing you hate. If someone wants a villager as a symbol of whatever (Raymond) why does that have anything to do with you? If you visit 16 islands and they all have the same villagers it still has nothing to do with you.

edit: it’s okay to hate certain villagers and not be a fan of popular ones, but the hate is obsessive and weird at this point.


----------



## trashpedia

*removed*


----------



## Saah

JKDOS said:


> Is everyone making sure to voice their concerns to Nintendo directly so they can document it, rather than it getting lost in here?
> 
> One example is I have recently contacted support inquiring about a volume control for the BGM in the game. Although it may ultimately amount to nothing, the rep did say they have documented my concern and are sending it to the appropriate  department. I assume if they got enough people voicing their interest in such a feature, the chances of seeing it implemented may become a reality.


Can you explain how? Nintendo's support is a pretty complicated maze lol


----------



## Solarae

I just mentioned this in another thread but I feel the need to beg and plead for it to be implemented ingame as though my posting about it will make it happen... but I really hope that paths will be able to be anti-aliased/blended in together. Like, I cannot STAND the grass that shows in between different paths. I like how the paths can be layered, like I noticed my diner floor paths were laid on top of the sand, but they need to fix more and also allow paths to be placed underneath objects/buildings/whatever, literallyanyobjectontheground. Have some sort of UI option that makes the objects and buildings appear translucent so you can select the squares underneath them. Oh yeah, and add square telegraphing so you know where exactly you're laying down paths and digging, etc.


----------



## usukifrenzy

I'm so frustrated with getting duplicate recipes over and over again. I know they're really encouraging online play and trading with NH but it's still annoying how they made it so difficult to get these recipes on your own. I read that different personalities have a pool of recipes they can pick from but if the game's able to recognize that you already have the DIY recipe, I wish they'd stop the villager from suggesting the same ones in their existing pool at least until I finish getting all of them.


----------



## JKDOS

Saah said:


> Can you explain how? Nintendo's support is a pretty complicated maze lol








						Nintendo Support: Contact Us
					

Need help? Contact Nintendo Customer Support via online chat, text message, Help Ticket, or phone 7 days a week, except major holidays.




					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## theravenboys

I keep getting the same items over and over from balloons, trees, villagers, etc. In the past 2 days I've gotten 4 (!!!) stand mixers, and 3 of those were pink :| I'm not even getting color variations! I noticed this too when I first started playing, but it seemed like it stopped for a while...and now it's starting again. 

Also, in that same vein--I love when I spend money on something at Nook's Cranny and then shake the exact same item out of a tree the next day for free. I swear Timmy and Tommy are setting me up!


----------



## JKDOS

theravenboys said:


> Also, in that same vein--I love when I spend money on something at Nook's Cranny and then shake the exact same item out of a tree the next day for free. I swear Timmy and Tommy are setting me up!



Timmy and Tommy are actually just selling junk they've found in balloons and trees.


----------



## Moonbow

i dont understand why people need to vocal about hating of raymond or popular villagers

the forum talks about nothing but hate for popular villagers nowadays its awkward


----------



## Shawna

Was disappointed there was no Mother's Day event, or at least a letter and pink carnations. :/


----------



## SpiritofAce

Disappointed they didn't really 'localise' it to take into account language differences. For example the UK version still uses all of the American spellings, grammar and item names (some of which sound really out of place) - past games localisation took into account English spellings instead of just copying the US localisation.


----------



## chainosaur

I am so sick of DIY dupes. I am missing so many of them and yet bottles, balloons and villagers are always giving me the same common garbage. I'm so mad.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe

I really wish nook miles tickets cost 200 nook miles instead of 2,000. It takes me hours to collet 17,000 miles and that's not even 10 NMT and when you're looking for villagers on the islands, they go so quick. I also wish that villagers didn't spawn into empty house plots. I know its like past games and we're lucky we can choose the plot spot but Diva recently spawned in and now I have to wait for someone else to go cause I couldn't get a dreamie in time.


----------



## JKDOS

Moonbow said:


> i dont understand why people need to vocal about hating of raymond or popular villagers
> 
> the forum talks about nothing but hate for popular villagers nowadays its awkward



There is more love going around than hate, if you actually look at it closely. I would let it be. We are free to our opinions as to which villagers we like or "hate"


----------



## Brookie

cainhurst said:


> I'm enjoying New Horizons overall, but it seems like every day I encounter a new issue with it, which was NOT a problem with past installments. It's like as time goes on, I discover example after example of how unfinished this game was when it shipped. For all the people who insist that New Horizons' rolling updates are going to keep interest in the game, I just feel kind of insulted that we were given something with so many bugs and so many poorly-thought-out design decisions and we're just supposed to grin and bear it because, hey, something is better than nothing, right?
> 
> I know game design and development are difficult. I understand this. What I do not understand is why, when it comes to video games, we are supposed to happily accept unfinished/incomplete/outright-wonky products because, ooh, production is hard. Making most things is hard. We are right to complain when we buy virtually anything else and it isn't working as intended, or shows clearly shoddy construction, but if it's a video game, somehow this is different and we are just... spoiled babies crying about nothing... because... why exactly? I don't get the logic.
> 
> I wish Nintendo had delayed the release of the game, honestly. It wasn't ready when it shipped and that much just becomes clearer to me the more I play it. They didn't have enough time, or enough manpower, or maybe they were lacking in both departments, I don't know. I'm just so tired of being given table scraps and having the rest of the fanbase tell me to suck it up. It was like this when the most recent Fire Emblem came out as well - the writing was weak and disjointed with so many loose threads and decisions that seemed to make no sense, but saying so meant I was ungrateful (which makes no sense lmao????) and whiny. I just expect better. I'm losing faith in Nintendo properties pretty rapidly at this point.
> 
> Sorry, I just. had to get that off my chest. I love this series and Nintendo already has my money at this point so... insert shrug emoji I guess



This is exactly how I feel....everyone keeps telling me to give it more time or that it's bad because I TT. They're eventually gonna get to my point and it will still be bad, TT doesnt change anything?? I've loved the AC comm so much but this suppressing opinions stuff really riles me up


----------



## Cnydaquil

redd almost never showing up


----------



## Romaki

Every day I talk to Tex once, and every day he says it's another day in paradise. I think he might be using the wrong p-word. 

Seriously though, I don't like this kind of talk from villagers. It feels so unnatural, especially the "I heard you did [activity you did the most] yesterday! Relevant dialogue about activity that doesn't change!". Or you pick a choice and every other villager repeats it back to you.


----------



## Kadori

I'm probably not gonna play acnh online with others as much anymore. The trading economy is pretty much destroyed. almost anything and everything can be duped and that's really sad. I still will/want to meet up with people who wanna catalog but man idk about trading. I actually enjoyed watching bids and trying to save for something that I really wanted. but now it's just sorta bland for me idk.


----------



## mirukushake

Timmy and Tommy finally broke me. I wanted to hold off on TT until I'd gotten through a year, but I've gotten literally *one* furniture item I don't have (and I have a sad catalog that's only like 5% complete) in the last 4 days so I'll be TT-ing until I find something new. And I swear if I see another pink fax machine I will chop down their stupid store...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wouldn’t bring attention to anymore game-breaking glitches people would exploit for personal gain, but the fact that we keep hearing about more glitches in this game puts Nintendo in a negative light here, and it continues the long trend of games being rushed to satisfy our demands.

After the controversies with this game and Pokémon Sword and Shield (not to mention, but another Kanto remake but with Pokémon Go mechanics), I’m starting to notice that after one year of being on the market, its software library is being increasingly met with negative reception, with Pokémon Sword/Shield being their most controversial game. Even ACNH is not exempt, considering how glitchy this game is, how not every feature is available at start, and how many things have changed. What happened, Nintendo? You started out very well with the Switch, now you’re going this direction.


----------



## Fluuffy

Whoever thought of the double waterfall entrace....  why do you have to make my ears suffer like that. I’m tired of it... The noise is only pretty to listen to from a distance. BUT with two on top of each other right next to you... I can barely hear anything.


----------



## marea

Yeah, i didnt notice how annoying waterfalls could sound until after i placed a bunch of them near one of my bridges and now i hate talking to villagers while standing there. I dont want to remove them, though, because they look so lovely.

I want more games to play with my villagers, Like hide and seek, and bug catching contests and other fun little activities, and please let us visit their houses again.


----------



## Romaki

I gave a villager a fitting catchphrase and now two villagers are just repeating it.


----------



## seularin

why why why dont they let us customize fences


----------



## DawnAri

I really miss more interaction with the villagers
like said before in this thread the way they talk now just seems unnatural,
in New leaf I really felt like they were all very individual characters and they said different stuff more often
I also really miss playing games with them and visiting their house, or them visiting my house, 
it was so cute and it was a good way to get your friendship level higher


----------



## seularin

DawnAri said:


> I really miss more interaction with the villagers
> like said before in this thread the way they talk now just seems unnatural,
> in New leaf I really felt like they were all very individual characters and they said different stuff more often
> I also really miss playing games with them and visiting their house, or them visiting my house,
> it was so cute and it was a good way to get your friendship level higher



i feel the same way ): really wish their scripts were more,,, them


----------



## 0orchid

Trying to decide if I should spend all my Nook Miles on nmt to find Dom or save them in case someone sells him today and wants nmt..


----------



## Corrie

Senor KK's name changed to KK Mariachi. That's so wrong


----------



## Le Ham

AAAAAA I keep hitting my net on every building I'm trying to enter it's so stupid


----------



## Corrie

I wish sticks wouldn't keep falling automatically. They make such a mess.


----------



## Kadori

I wish that we could buy FISH BAIT in the storeAAAAGH I suck at getting cast master and it's driving me up the wall. I wouldn't mind blowing all my money on fish bait *sigh*


----------



## 0orchid

Aah trying to get a villager I want feels like such a gamble! Scrambling to raise a decent amount of NMT but then I'm not sure if it would be a better use of the NMT to go island hopping or wait and see if a listing pops up today. 

If I spend them all on islands and don't find him it would be so sad! But there's a possibility that no one will have him in boxes today either so I guess I have to wait it out. Worst case scenario I spend some island hopping at the end of the day and hopefully find a different cutie. (Not a rant about the game mechanics just venting the struggle of finding a villager without an amiibo you really want). If not today I'll get Dom eventually, oh well!


----------



## whimsycreator

This may be a dumb complaint, but are we ever going to have up to 15 villagers in our towns again like the GameCube days? That would make things a lot more exciting, and we might not have to be so indecisive about villagers now that we could just have more.

There are 402 villagers and some we might never truly get to “meet” during our lifetime.


----------



## Lilybells

I kinda miss the megaphone from New Leaf. Sometimes I'm looking for a certain villager and I can't find them anywhere! It would be so nice to be able to call out to them again. But I know the switch doesn't have a microphone.


----------



## Hesper

Kadori said:


> I wish that we could buy FISH BAIT in the storeAAAAGH I suck at getting cast master and it's driving me up the wall. I wouldn't mind blowing all my money on fish bait *sigh*



I would love this.


----------



## Shyria

Probably just being childish, but I'm sick and tired of the villagers hinting at you being a bother. I talked to Lionel 2/3 times this morning, around 9am. Tonight, 10pm, I log on, approach him for the first time since I loaded my save to give him his daily gift, and his first words are "wow we really can't seem to stop seeing each other today" with a sad/annoyed reaction... 

It kinda makes me sad everytime? 
I have to say, I don't even quite understand why they would put a "limit" to how many times you could talk to a villager before they get annoyed... They could just cap the daily friendship increase without having villagers making you feel like you're stalking them and annoying them. I get that's it suppose to be like "real life relationships", and you "earn" their friendship but... This is a game... I don't go around gifting coconuts to my irl neighbours. They don't give me their shirt or ask to buy a ladybug off me either. So why do my own ig villagers have to get upset at me for wanting to befriend them?!? 

Alright thanks for coming to my rant talk. All done now


----------



## 0orchid

Everyone and their mother is looking for Raymond.. so why must people keep spamming the New Neighbor Network forum with individual looking for Raymond threads instead of posting in the stickied Looking For Thread?? It clogs up the forum.


----------



## Lilybells

Shyria said:


> Probably just being childish, but I'm sick and tired of the villagers hinting at you being a bother. I talked to Lionel 2/3 times this morning, around 9am. Tonight, 10pm, I log on, approach him for the first time since I loaded my save to give him his daily gift, and his first words are "wow we really can't seem to stop seeing each other today" with a sad/annoyed reaction...
> 
> It kinda makes me sad everytime?
> I have to say, I don't even quite understand why they would put a "limit" to how many times you could talk to a villager before they get annoyed... They could just cap the daily friendship increase without having villagers making you feel like you're stalking them and annoying them. I get that's it suppose to be like "real life relationships", and you "earn" their friendship but... This is a game... I don't go around gifting coconuts to my irl neighbours. They don't give me their shirt or ask to buy a ladybug off me either. So why do my own ig villagers have to get upset at me for wanting to befriend them?!?
> 
> Alright thanks for coming to my rant talk. All done now ☺



It makes me sad too!! I just want to talk to them every time I see them because I'm so fond of them! So when they say "oh.. you again.." or whatever, it hurts my feelings hahah .


----------



## Shyria

Lilybells said:


> It makes me sad too!! I just want to talk to them every time I see them because I'm so fond of them! So when they say "oh.. you again.." or whatever, it hurts my feelings hahah .



Thank you!! I'm sorry your feelings are getting hurt, but it does feel a bit nicer not to be alone in this!


----------



## Luxsama

we need more slots for qr codes pls


----------



## Feraligator

Unpopular opinion: I miss watering wilted flowers. I'm so glad I don't have to constantly check and water them now in fear that they would die the next day, but I still think they could have implemented wilted flower bulbs disappearing similar to when you pluck them, instead of the entire flower disappearing the next day like in past games. I've always enjoyed watering my flowers but there's really no point now when they're fully grown all the time. I guess I could pluck them and sell them to water them but that sounds a bit tedious.


----------



## Red Cat

The Nook's Cranny upgrade is disappointing to me. We get double the selection of flowers, umbrellas, carpet, and wallpaper, but the one thing we all really want more selection of is barely increased. We just get one more (super expensive) piece of furniture and we're still stuck with two furniture being locked as table items. I hope we eventually get Nookingtons in an update with a large furniture showroom on both floors.


----------



## seularin

wish we were able to create buildings instead of having to create another account and upgrade the home to use it


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Romaki said:


> I gave a villager a fitting catchphrase and now two villagers are just repeating it.



Miranda is a duck, so her catchphrase is quackulous. Etoile is a sheep, so why does she use quackulous too?! It's an issue in New Leaf, yet another one Nintendo didn't fix.



seularin said:


> wish we were able to create buildings instead of having to create another account and upgrade the home to use it



Same! I wanna make an island based off my village, which includes a church and a bakers. I don't want to make two other accounts just to have that.


----------



## kojuuro

I sometimes wish there was more dialogue in the game.  Especially for lazy villagers.  The bug dialogue is cute for a bit, but then... nah.  Maybe I play the game too much but I wish my villagers talked to each other/me more about different things.  I haven't been talking to them nearly as often as I used to since I keep hearing the same things   But I want to talk to them a lot, so I'm really conflicted.


----------



## Loreley

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Miranda is a duck, so her catchphrase is quackulous. Etoile is a sheep, so why does she use quackulous too?! It's an issue in New Leaf, yet another one Nintendo didn't fix.



they sure didn't realize this is an issue for players, because they've included dialogue for a villager adopting another villager's catchphrase. I've witnessed multiple conversations between villagers where villager A was like "Hey villager b, I love your catchphrase! can I use it too?" and villager b always agrees, without the player having the chance to interact. So it's definitely not a bug or something, it's a a feature the devs wanted.

edit: (just wanted to include that I totally get your frustration. I tend to give my villagers less unique catchphrases so that it doesn't throw me off if a sheep suddenly has "woof" as its catchphrase)


----------



## Romaki

Really annoying that you can't just rewrite your Dodo code if you messed it up.


----------



## Cancoon

I'm okay with not getting feedback from trades if both parties decide not to...
But I feel it should be common courtesy to return a feedback once you've been given one...


It's frustrating cause I know I should have more ratings than I currently do and a lot of people that do villager type of transactions care about how many good ratings you have.


----------



## 0orchid

I've posted a few times in here about my struggle to find Dom.. Literally minutes after I found another villager to invite to my island in a giveaway thread I saw a new giveaway thread for Dom. I've had such bad luck finding this sheep oh man.


----------



## Sephiroth

I dislike how K.K. Slider takes over the plaza every Saturday (sometimes Friday) and takes up a space that could have used the rotation of another NPC that could have been used. Like seriously, why does he need to take up the entire plaza for the whole dang day? 

It's pointless to have him and honestly I would prefer to have him shoved away around 7pm. The special feeling of K.K. on your island is lost incredibly quickly and it amazes me how the villagers just suddenly stop talking about him the moment he plops his white furry butt on your island for garnering an arbitrary 3 star rating.


----------



## Lisha

Randoms shouldn't be able to put their patterns in your Able Sisters unless you allow it. Isabelle's outfit reporting ability does not permanently remove clothing you don't want X animal to wear, they will cycle it back in after a while. A friend of mine invited people to their island and someone put a sexual pattern on display. Now they can't get their animals to stop wearing it, no matter how many times they speak to Isabelle. Nintendo needs to fix this quickly!

I just find it odd, given how they took steps to protect your island from strangers griefing it (disallowing the use of axes/shovels unless you're best friends) but this slipped under the radar.


----------



## whimsycreator

Why is the late night music so bland... The stores are also closed, villagers can go to sleep, (been that way since the first game, but still,) and the drop-off box doesn’t give us full selling price... is Nintendo trying to make us go to sleep?


----------



## Saaga

Why are bushes counted as trees? I had a Nook Mile task where it asked to plant trees. I didn’t do it immidietly because I was in the middle of planting bushes. Then the Nook phone beeped and I looked up what task it was and it showed that I had completed the ”plant tree” task. I was confused because I had not planted trees but bushes.
I’m bummed about this because not only does it affect the town rating if you have too many trees, but also that bushes count as trees which limits how many trees (and bushes) I can actually have in the island. When Leif said that bushes are like small trees, I didn’t expect it to be the literal case.


----------



## Knave

There have been so many great QoL changes, but why did ordinances have to go? I don't care about the big money or flower ones, but the early or late shop opening/closing is really needed. My normal playtime during on weekdays is 5-8AM. It's really all I can fit in at the moment.


----------



## Corrie

whimsycreator said:


> the drop-off box doesn’t give us full selling price...



Wait a second, it doesn't? That's actually crap.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

whimsycreator said:


> Why is the late night music so bland... The stores are also closed, villagers can go to sleep, (been that way since the first game, but still,) and the drop-off box doesn’t give us full selling price... is Nintendo trying to make us go to sleep?





Corrie said:


> Wait a second, it doesn't? That's actually crap.



For it to not sell at full price makes perfect sense. Would you rather be able to sell things at 80% the selling price when the stores are closed, or would you rather not be able to sell at all when the stores are closed? Sounds like a perfect opportunity cost when every game New Leaf and before wouldn’t let you do it outside operating hours. It also reduces the need to time travel.


----------



## Cancoon

Corrie said:


> Wait a second, it doesn't? That's actually crap.


Yeah, I think it's only 80% or something :c



Sephiroth said:


> I dislike how K.K. Slider takes over the plaza every Saturday (sometimes Friday) and takes up a space that could have used the rotation of another NPC that could have been used. Like seriously, why does he need to take up the entire plaza for the whole dang day?
> 
> It's pointless to have him and honestly I would prefer to have him shoved away around 7pm. The special feeling of K.K. on your island is lost incredibly quickly and it amazes me how the villagers just suddenly stop talking about him the moment he plops his white furry butt on your island for garnering an arbitrary 3 star rating.


I agree! Everyone is so excited and everyone makes a big deal about it and then... He's just there. Very anticlimactic and not very rewarding either.


----------



## Milano

One of my villagers had me deliver a gift to Flurry. When I relayed the gift, I realized that it was a shiny gray bodysuit. Now, Flurry wears that suit all the time. I'm currently gifting her a lot of new clothes to bury that suit LOL. I usually like to keep my villagers in their original clothes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Alolan_Apples said:


> For it to not sell at full price makes perfect sense. Would you rather be able to sell things at 80% the selling price when the stores are closed, or would you rather not be able to sell at all when the stores are closed? Sounds like a perfect opportunity cost when every game New Leaf and before wouldn’t let you do it outside operating hours. It also reduces the need to time travel.



That box may as well not exist in my eyes. I don't want the 20% reduction. I'd rather stack up items outside of Nook's Cranny and turn it in the next day if I have to.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I was really hoping the upgraded shop to Nook's Cranny would close around midnight. It still closes at 10pm. I work night shifts so I usually can't even arrive home in time to go shop.


----------



## astoria

So I don’t see Celeste a lot because I rarely play the game now but I just realized her voice is the same as isabelles. I miss isabelles old voice from new leaf and the smash reveal.


----------



## senbeiiscool

Waterfalls are about to make me literally go insane. I can't stand the sound of them anymore and it's a shame because they're so pretty. I'm soo tempted to make an island entrance with double waterfalls but knowing how loud and noisy it is, I'm dreading making it ugh If I really do go insane from the noise I suppose I could just level it back down to the ground ;___;


----------



## Lattecakes

I really wish we can move our residential services building. I placed mine at such a bad spot thinking we can relocate it like everything else  Also, it would be really nice if we can complain to Isabelle about our villagers houses too. I don't like seeing them display the bugs I caught for them or having the gifts I give them displayed in their home...I want their homes to stay the way they are originally lol. Speaking of homes, another issue I have is that why must our first 5 villagers not have their real home?! Whose bright idea was that? I was lucky to have Dom and Stiches as my first 5 yet so very unlucky because now their homes are bleh!! I thought about letting them go so I can find them again so i can be with them with their real homes but the odds of finding them again is low and I will miss them way too much to let them go. Ughhh, why Nintendo why?!


----------



## Frequency

I understand why you can't put a cliff on top of a cliff, but it still doesn't change the fact that it still bothers me. What if I wanted a 4-cliff tall cliff all stacked together? Can't because of these restrictions! Speaking of cliffs, it already bothered me that we couldn't move Resident Services, but after realizing that this means it'll never be on a cliff if I wanted it to even bothers me more...


----------



## seularin

trading is so troublesome bc of how tedious dodo airlines is


----------



## YunaApple

Why does KK Slider have to come every Saturday. He's like right in front of the residential services door and its just awkward and he does nothing while I haven't seen Redd or CJ in a month.

I really wish we could move residential services and maybe redesign the plaza a bit.

Everything about the online annoys me. The Dodos dialogue could be so much more streamline and the cut scene when someone arrives on the island is so intrusive when you're looking around someone else's island. It honestly makes me want to leave quicker when every single minute I get either "Please close your window" or "Someone is arriving!" or "Someone is leaving!" Thanks.

I wish the rates for visitors was higher. I've only gotten Redd twice and the second time all his paintings were fake. I get that Nintendo doesn't want people rushing through the content, but not having visitors for so long makes the days seem more monotonous.

I have seem other people say it and I agree that the villagers seem less 'alive' in this game.(I still love them though)

I keep getting the same three islands, the same fruit and the same flowers from the mystery tours. I only island hop to get new villagers since I never get the 'good' islands. I know this is more of my own luck but I wish the rates were a bit better or averaged out more evenly.

Isabelle feels like an afterthought in this game. She cycles around the same 3 non announcements, and I miss when she followed you around when you went to place your PWPs. She felt more like a part of the game in NL. This is more of a pet peeve though. 

Nintendo...please let me select how much of something I want to buy instead of doing it one by one. Please, my hands are dying.

(Rant Over)
(I love this game but I have my own issues with it)


----------



## Shyria

YunaApple said:


> I keep getting the same three islands, the same fruit and the same flowers from the mystery tours. I only island hop to get new villagers since I never get the 'good' islands. I know this is more of my own luck but I wish the rates were a bit better or averaged out more evenly.



Agree with most of what you said, and YES K.K is so close to that stupid door it's quite annoying.

But regarding the mystery islands, wearing dodo merch when you go on tours definitely gives you better luck, I had never seen a money rock island, hybrid island or tarantula one before I started dressing up to go on tours.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

1) Would be really nice if you can choose to reject the DIY villagers give you if you already have it. I’ve allowed my friend to go through all my spares for things they don’t have but a week later, it just piles up all over again. 

2) Would be really nice if there was an item we can use to display wall decorations outside since some of them like the hanging plants would be really nice to display outside. 

3) Would be really nice if Isabelle’s morning announcements included the visitor of the day. It was a feature in the older games where you can ask in the town hall if anything was in town then they would mention visitors. Saying “no news” makes the day feel more boring.

4) Size 1.5 items are annoying to place since they can be pretty hard to center. Immediate example I can thing of is the Shell Fountain, which is a shame since it’s one of my favorite items in the game.


----------



## YunaApple

Shyria said:


> Agree with most of what you said, and YES K.K is so close to that stupid door it's quite annoying.
> 
> But regarding the mystery islands, wearing dodo merch when you go on tours definitely gives you better luck, I had never seen a money rock island, hybrid island or tarantula one before I started dressing up to go on tours.


Dude, thank you for the advise! I didn't know that about the islands.


----------



## Wowzer Bowser

I feel like the music isn’t as good. Like in the old games the music felt warm and like home


----------



## Corrie

seularin said:


> trading is so troublesome bc of how tedious dodo airlines is


I like this game but so many things in it are tedious. Why do I have to pull out my phone for anyone to send me an upgrade to an app? It's obnoxious. You don't have to hold out your phone irl to receive a text from somebody. 

The able sister's changeroom is a disaster as I previously mentioned. 

Having mabel tell me EVERYTIME that she's sending my belongings home or to enter the changeroom drives me nuts. Timmy and Tommy are just as bad when you go to the cabinet. You don't have to tell me that those items are for sale. I'm aware thanks. 

Not being able to craft lots of items at once is horrid. 

Buying bushes and flowers from Leif. Why is it x1 or x5 only? Why isn't there a little bar that you can move quantities?????

I get that Animal Crossing is a slow paced game but damn. Allow us to not suffer just for the sake of slowness.


----------



## Amissapanda

All these new duping glitches are making my head spin. It's one after another. I feel like a lot of people legit don't even want to play the game anymore. They just want to be 'rich' in-game. We're not even two months in and I feel as though people are already getting bored because they have everything they want. Several of my friends already barely play any longer. And I don't even want to bother with the economy anymore with all this influx of things/NMT and being worried I may be traded a duped item and not even be aware.


----------



## seularin

sea bass


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

So I want to move my campsite one square or whatever forwards, because rn it doesn't align with my path.

Turns out I can't. I HAVE TO MOVE THE EXISTING CAMPSITE OUT OF THE WAY, THEN I CAN PLACE IT. What is wrong with Nintendo? That's 100,000 Bells down the drain because I dared not to take into account the pathway, like two weeks  ago! Is that intentional? Is the dev team just that dumb?


----------



## seularin

LaylaTheMayor said:


> So I want to move my campsite one square or whatever forwards, because rn it doesn't align with my path.
> 
> Turns out I can't. I HAVE TO MOVE THE EXISTING CAMPSITE OUT OF THE WAY, THEN I CAN PLACE IT. What is wrong with Nintendo? That's 100,000 Bells down the drain because I dared not to take into account the pathway, like two weeks  ago! Is that intentional? Is the dev team just that dumb?



!!! you don't know how peeved i was to find THAT out ;; i wasn't TTing that time, so it was twice the money , twice the time


----------



## Sweetley

Part of wishes you could decide which extra rooms you want and on which site of the house, I have an alt character who actually doesn't need the room in the back but you have to build it to get the others... :/


----------



## Corrie

seularin said:


> sea bass


Black bass too


----------



## seularin

Corrie said:


> Black bass too



they just get on my nerves all the time ;_; when i think its gonna be a giant fish, or a rare fish ..

"it's a sea bass! wait- it's a c+"


----------



## PajamaCat

shayminskyforme88 said:


> 3) Would be really nice if Isabelle’s morning announcements included the visitor of the day. It was a feature in the older games where you can ask in the town hall if anything was in town then they would mention visitors. Saying “no news” makes the day feel more boring.



I really don't understand why she doesn't do this! Like, I already feel like she doesn't have much of a purpose in this game but having her announce visitors every day would actually be something for her to do other than just sit there and tell you your town rating lol


----------



## Piccipicci

Not sure if others have talked about this yet, but when you think about it, the other non-amiibo villagers should be worth the exact same as Raymond or vice versa. In my humble opinion, I think the only REAL reason Raymond sells for so much and is so popular is because people think Raymond is cute and lots of people take advantage of that and try to sell him for a lot more than I think he's actually worth. Since some people are so desperate for him and certain sellers are very unwilling to lower their prices to the likes of what Audie can go for, for example, it just makes demand for Raymond greater and his price just got higher and higher until it reached ridiculous height.

He's not rare, he should be put at the same value as other non-amiibo villagers.


----------



## astoria

It really doesn’t make sense that KK tells you to have a seat and once you sit down you stand up 1 second later to hear him play. I thought it would be something for you and the villagers to all sit and enjoy KK singing.


----------



## Le Ham

Spoiler: a long unwarranted rant about "is it weird that I do this" threads no one's under any obligation to read I just felt like getting it out



Definitely gatekeeping exists and we don't stan it, but I feel like in some cases it's also a matter of, the people with heavily-terraformed islands, popular villagers, etc are always the ones you see posting, and while there's nothing wrong with that (!) some people tend to take note of it and wonder why they don't see their approach represented as often or at all. So we want to feel like we're not alone in doing whatever, we want to feel affirmed, so we post threads about it. Sometimes no one's telling anyone outright how to play, but it's more like our psychological need to be understood/accepted gets triggered when most of the content we see doesn't represent how we play. And since this is a "community," (likely younger) people come here hoping to be affirmed... and end up being scolded, often harshly/coldly, because they shouldn't seek that affirmation from others who don't actually care about their opinion/feelings or feel like trying to understand them.

Now, one could say we shouldn't respond to that feeling and "play how we want," and that's valid, but the reality is comparison's a thing some of us just _do_ as people. And it's a huge motivator behind these kinda threads. Is it ideal? Well no, but people won't stop feeling this way/posting threads about it unless perhaps we do end up seeing more content from that wider variety of play styles represented. Which probably won't happen. Is it a "you problem"? Possibly. I suspect it's more likely just a humanity problem. The problem of a hostile society and trying to get a human desire met where it's not offered. That doesn't make anyone dumb/inferior for doing so, it just represents a broken world, and growing up in it means learning to navigate that brokenness. yes I _will_ get philosphical/spiritual with this and you _can't_ stop me 

And idk, I can't tell anyone to be anything, but personally I'd prefer to be gentle about it with people. I mean I don't expect the hostility/aggression to go away ever _tHIs iS ThE iNtErNeT_, but just... "play how you want," even with the best of intentions, sometimes comes out like "I don't care about you or your life choices and you should be grateful for that and your thread/feelings are worthless." And in some ways that makes sense, and I know not everyone means it like that, but also... I kinda hate reading those comments. I (again, can't speak for anyone else _but_) would really not appreciate it if I were the OP. Like bro honestly just don't comment if that's all you've got to say to me. I mean I get the hustle for TBT but really. -Sorry, should I have kept this to myself? Not tryna fight anyone, just frustrated at what I don't understand. Preaching to the choir most likely. Maybe it's just gotten old for me to see the same indifferent response on every other thread and I've lost appreciation/patience for it.

And like, it's valid to _notice_ the high tier villagers in everyone's sig and wonder why we don't see more of our favorite less-popular villagers being represented, but mentioning that while maintaining that you have nothing against the high tier villagers being popular without accusations of "gatekeeper!!" being thrown around is a delicate balance. Sucks how much we have to defend our every statement so people don't make cynical assumptions about us and give us salt for it, but that's just the reality of online text-based communication I guess. I'm just as guilty of that as anyone. Probably within this post...


----------



## GEEBRASS

LaylaTheMayor said:


> So I want to move my campsite one square or whatever forwards, because rn it doesn't align with my path.
> 
> Turns out I can't. I HAVE TO MOVE THE EXISTING CAMPSITE OUT OF THE WAY, THEN I CAN PLACE IT. What is wrong with Nintendo? That's 100,000 Bells down the drain because I dared not to take into account the pathway, like two weeks  ago! Is that intentional? Is the dev team just that dumb?



Today I am on DAY SIX and bell 300,000 of moving three villagers' houses ONE SPACE BACK from their original positions.


----------



## alpacalypse

today i spent about an hour shaking pinecones from trees, which i ended up getting ~120 pinecones out of. i went to another friend's island to help clear out their flowers, and i left the pinecones at the entrance, making sure to tell everyone on discord that they were mine. and someone ended up selling them on accident! :c they gave me 30k igb for the inconvenience, but i was planning to make about 75 nmt/15mil igb from crafting pine bonsai trees out of them. i told them it was fine (i understand accidents happen! and i'm not the type to get angry very often) but honestly i'm devastated ;-; pinecones really take forever to get from trees...


----------



## EtchaSketch

I hate Isabelle. In New Leaf she was tolerable, but now, OH MY GOD just shut up. I don't want to hear about your game shows, I don't care about your crossword puzzles, go you. yippee. You have a job, dog, I really hope you're not getting paid.


----------



## Dormire

CAN WE PLEASE
please
PLEASE fix the slow animation when terraforming DSFafdfds im at the verge of tears


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Have tarantulas and scorpions stopped spawning on Bamboo Island after Update 1.2.0? Tonight, I tried doing everything to increase the spawn rate for scorpions (cut down trees, pick flowers, etc), but that doesn’t help. Instead, that makes mole crickets spawn even more. And when I finally suppressed the mole crickets, no bugs spawn. From my experience, I think they made Bamboo Island completely useless for making Bells.


----------



## Corrie

EtchaSketch said:


> I hate Isabelle. In New Leaf she was tolerable, but now, OH MY GOD just shut up. I don't want to hear about your game shows, I don't care about your crossword puzzles, go you. yippee. You have a job, dog, I really hope you're not getting paid.


I feel like there's too much unneeded dialogue in this game in general. I've gotten real good at mashing A.


----------



## Mo Notony

Yeah, Isabelle is almost unnecessary at this point, save for doing her stuff in the residential services office. She tells us NOTHING. She needs to tell us who's visiting the island!


----------



## seularin

can isabelle just please kick out villagers for me


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I've had to move my museum 4 times because I wanted to move it a couple of spaces from where it was, and then proceed to have it in the right space agashsdk.


Also a potential paradox I found: I wanted to craft the iron wood diy bench but in order to do so, I needed to use my small diy bench as a material... but then how would I craft it if I have the bench in my pockets? Agggh


----------



## Raz

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I've had to move my museum 4 times because I wanted to move it a couple of spaces from where it was, and then proceed to have it in the right space agashsdk.
> 
> 
> Also a potential paradox I found: I wanted to craft the iron wood diy bench but in order to do so, I needed to use my small diy bench as a material... but then *how would I craft it if I have the bench in my pockets? Agggh*


Craft another workbench or use the one available inside the Resident Services building


----------



## astoria

I’m really disappointed in twiggys Real house interior, it’s literally robins house. I had twiggy as a starter and had her basic home and then I restarted my island and invited her from another player and I finally get to see her house. I had robin as a villager first so when I went inside twiggys house I’m like why do they have exactly the same stuff? Her starter house was way better.


----------



## Romaki

Has anyone noticed these weird inconsistencies between the map and minimap?






I can understand certain changes, but why does the path just stop? And why do inclines look like this?


----------



## meggiewes

"Thoughts on (insert mildly popular/cute/very popular but not talked about character here)?" threads. I feel like there just needs to be a huge villager mega thread for villager opinions or something. I don't remember there being a lot of threads like this in the New Leaf board. 

Maybe I just need a forum break. It is probably just me.


----------



## Lio

I wish I could change my villager's interiors... or at least remove an item. I really wanted to replace the wooden bed I gave Marshal with an ironwood one.  I swear you used to be able to remove an item in NL. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Lio said:


> I wish I could change my villager's interiors... or at least remove an item. I really wanted to replace the wooden bed I gave Marshal with an ironwood one.  I swear you used to be able to remove an item in NL. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong.



You could ask for the item but sometimes they wouldn't want to give it away. Honestly it's disappointing to have played New Leaf, then Happy Home Designer, and then have to play New Horizons where you can't do anything about the interiors of villagers' houses.


----------



## Uffe

I hate that the Viking attire doesn't come with a complete set. We've got a Viking helmet and Viking top, but no Viking trousers or Viking boots? Meanwhile we have a Samurai helmet, Samurai shirt, and Samurai greaves. Even a Samurai wig! Heck, there's even a knight's helmet to go with the iron armor and armor shoes. This even comes in a gold variation, but as a separate item. I hope we can get some Viking trousers and boots, and _not_ as some separate European exclusive DLC. It annoyed me in New Leaf that they had a kilt in-game, but had the Tam-O'Shanter hat as a European DLC exclusive. I'm glad they at least changed that in New Horizons.


----------



## Hyllin

I have no idea why this bothers me so much but I really don't like how afraid of bugs Blathers is. I saw art of him before I got the game and thought that he looked cute then I found out he ran a museum and really expected to like him as a character but I can't get over how he talks about the bugs. Bugs are cute. What did all of those butterflies ever do to him?


----------



## meggiewes

LaylaTheMayor said:


> You could ask for the item but sometimes they wouldn't want to give it away. Honestly it's disappointing to have played New Leaf, then Happy Home Designer, and then have to play New Horizons where you can't do anything about the interiors of villagers' houses.



What do you mean? You can alter your villager's homes in the same way you can do it in New Leaf. You just can't find random furniture in their wardrobes to see if they will sell.


----------



## Sicariana

We need to be able to shift buildings instead of relocating them twice just to move them 1 or 2 spaces to the right. Also, you should be able to move bridges without having to demolish and rebuild them.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm taking a quick break from my jog to say the bugs under the floorboards sent me to this thread. The bugs under the floorboards wanted me to post about how repetative the villagers are even when it's a different dialog. And now I'm off to do 200 squats again!

Can the AC devs please play the gamecube game for like a day. Lazy and Jock villagers were my favourites back then. They had so much more going for them. I was so happy when I found Wade and Moe on islands and now I've booted Moe because 2 lazies was too many. And I never talk to Wade. He's become a cute decoration who sometimes crafts for me.


----------



## PeachTea04

Kinda sad that stitches and bob have the same house exterior :/


----------



## Tikki000

My latest gripe and possibly the biggest one:  you can’t move your island/save file to a new Switch!


----------



## Ichiban

why can't i get the jersey puck wears? i'm 99% positive its not buyable but i want it so bad


----------



## marea

meggiewes said:


> "Thoughts on (insert mildly popular/cute/very popular but not talked about character here)?" threads. I feel like there just needs to be a huge villager mega thread for villager opinions or something. I don't remember there being a lot of threads like this in the New Leaf board.
> 
> Maybe I just need a forum break. It is probably just me.


Yeah haha! I was thinking of making a thread asking posters about which normal/sweet cub they liked the most, since there is like four of them, but then had to stop myself because i felt like many villager voting threads were showing up recently.

I am doing the campsite method right now and it just made me notice that i dont like the dialogue they gave Isabelle that much. At least she is making this journey easier by announcing campers for me.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

meggiewes said:


> What do you mean? You can alter your villager's homes in the same way you can do it in New Leaf. You just can't find random furniture in their wardrobes to see if they will sell.



Can you? Oops. Still though, it would've been nice to do it almost as much as HHD.


----------



## PajamaCat

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm taking a quick break from my jog to say the bugs under the floorboards sent me to this thread. The bugs under the floorboards wanted me to post about how repetative the villagers are even when it's a different dialog. And now I'm off to do 200 squats again!
> 
> Can the AC devs please play the gamecube game for like a day. Lazy and Jock villagers were my favourites back then. They had so much more going for them. I was so happy when I found Wade and Moe on islands and now I've booted Moe because 2 lazies was too many. And I never talk to Wade. He's become a cute decoration who sometimes crafts for me.


I genuinely don't understand why the developers decided to make the lazy villagers obsessed with bugs. It's just such an odd choice to me. Also I want to scream at them to clean their house whenever they mention their bug friends!


----------



## Le Ham

Meteor showers annoy me because even though I've already gotten the 300 wishes achievement I keep feeling the urge to stop what I'm doing every two seconds to wish on a star. At least I know that when there's an announced meteor shower I have no need to worry about missing any, since they come nonstop the whole night. But then when they come unexpectedly in bursts while I'm up working on my island I have to wait until they stop coming before going back to working


----------



## JKDOS

Tikki000 said:


> My latest gripe and possibly the biggest one:  you can’t move your island/save file to a new Switch!



Nintendo rep said you could. You have to transfer the island rep profile and save data



KhalidPrecious said:


> I just called *Nintendo*, they informed me the following...
> 
> "You will be able to play normally until your new Nintendo switch arrives, and then transfer your whole User, You cannot transfer save data alone."


----------



## windloft

i wish you could customize your room's lightning besides warm or cool lights ... they feel a little too bright, and the only kind of lighting i like is while it's daytime in my town ...


----------



## starlightsong

Hyllin said:


> I have no idea why this bothers me so much but I really don't like how afraid of bugs Blathers is. I saw art of him before I got the game and thought that he looked cute then I found out he ran a museum and really expected to like him as a character but I can't get over how he talks about the bugs. Bugs are cute. What did all of those butterflies ever do to him?


Actually, this is one of many issues I have with the removal of the "episodes" from Wild World & City Folk, which were basically conversations you could have with some of the various NPCs--in Wild World one of them was Blathers and you could actually tell him to try overcoming his fear of bugs, and then you'd have conversations with him about how it was going and he'd really try, but in the end he'd give up because Celeste told him to. You didn't learn why he's afraid of bugs through those episodes, but in City Folk you could if you donated a mantis to the museum: butterflies, in fact, did nothing! But when he was younger a mantis egg case ruptured on his writing desk and caused thousands of mantises to fly out, and he's been afraid of any and all bugs ever since. Ever since I learned about all this I've been genuinely confused why they didn't bring back episodes in NL and work that in or at _least _keep it in the dialogue for donating a mantis (if they did I sure don't remember it lol). I actually love Blathers and find his bug fear funny and relatable but it's odd how you just don't hardly get to learn about the special NPCs' lives anymore, and there's no way to find out why an owl who runs a museum is afraid of bugs.


----------



## trashpedia

- I miss randomly getting a four-leaf clover when you pulled clovers from the ground.
- I recently watched someone playing WW and apparently you could deliver stuff for Sahara? Omg that would be really cool to have that back imo.
- I'm getting to a point in the game where I'm starting to realize how much of a lack of furniture there is in the game. >_>

Rlly big spoiler below


Spoiler



- Apparently starting in June, you can start selling stuff to the dodos on island tours once you have too many things in your inventory. However, it's going to be the same thing as the drop-off box where you only get 80% of the bells when you sell things? Imo I feel like that would take away the whole point of the service. Also why wait until June to unlock this?
- Kinda wish there was better events in June. A lot of the events are...kinda short? The stamp and wedding event I'm assuming are going to be like May Day where the event can be done within a single day. Other than that, there isn't much to do in the month of June other than get new fish or bugs.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

After you have received the gold award from the HHA, there should be an option to turn their reviews off. Stop telling me how I should decorate.


----------



## Manah

The lack of furniture has probably been mentioned a thousand times already, but it specifically bothers me because I had some houses in Happy Home Designer I'm really proud of and I wanted to recreate them in NH.


----------



## Speeny

I just recently unlocked terraforming and easily I think especially with the *waterscaping there should have been an undo option*.

I think I’ve permanently messed up the evenness of my river. Not a huge deal but I can kind of am a perfectionist especially with a game like this. With the general landscaping and paths you can realise where you’ve gone wrong and fix it fairly easily but I feel as if with the waterscaping there’s no going back unless you have a good eye.


----------



## Romaki

It's really annoying that the "new" tag on recipes covers whether you can customize it or not.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

astoria said:


> I’m really disappointed in twiggys Real house interior, it’s literally robins house. I had twiggy as a starter and had her basic home and then I restarted my island and invited her from another player and I finally get to see her house. I had robin as a villager first so when I went inside twiggys house I’m like why do they have exactly the same stuff? Her starter house was way better.
> View attachment 258776View attachment 258775


Wow talk about lazy/no inspiration, Nintendo 

I'm so sorry you had to experience this! It's like looking into an alternate universe where Twiggy is the good half and Robin is the bad

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



Lio said:


> I wish I could change my villager's interiors... or at least remove an item. I really wanted to replace the wooden bed I gave Marshal with an ironwood one.  I swear you used to be able to remove an item in NL. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong.


If the Flea Market feature from WW were still around you could buy the wooden bed from him, then he would visit your house and buy the ironwood bed from you.


----------



## meggiewes

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Can you? Oops. Still though, it would've been nice to do it almost as much as HHD.



I would love it if we were able to alter the villager houses through the HHA. It would be so much more convenient! Even if you could only have access to that mechanic after getting a villager picture or becoming a best friend or something.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

starlightsong said:


> Actually, this is one of many issues I have with the removal of the "episodes" from Wild World & City Folk, which were basically conversations you could have with some of the various NPCs--in Wild World one of them was Blathers and you could actually tell him to try overcoming his fear of bugs, and then you'd have conversations with him about how it was going and he'd really try, but in the end he'd give up because Celeste told him to. You didn't learn why he's afraid of bugs through those episodes, but in City Folk you could if you donated a mantis to the museum: butterflies, in fact, did nothing! But when he was younger a mantis egg case ruptured on his writing desk and caused thousands of mantises to fly out, and he's been afraid of any and all bugs ever since. Ever since I learned about all this I've been genuinely confused why they didn't bring back episodes in NL and work that in or at _least _keep it in the dialogue for donating a mantis (if they did I sure don't remember it lol). I actually love Blathers and find his bug fear funny and relatable but it's odd how you just don't hardly get to learn about the special NPCs' lives anymore, and there's no way to find out why an owl who runs a museum is afraid of bugs.


Nintendo decided character development was too hard.


----------



## Romaki

I give Sherb a fullbody outfit and he wears it as a dress. I give Pashmina fullbody outfit and she wears it like a shirt. I just don't get it, shouldn't it be the same for them considering they're the same species? Why is it predetermined by the outfit? I wish the game could tell you beforehand.


----------



## Lady Timpani

EtchaSketch said:


> I hate Isabelle. In New Leaf she was tolerable, but now, OH MY GOD just shut up. I don't want to hear about your game shows, I don't care about your crossword puzzles, go you. yippee. You have a job, dog, I really hope you're not getting paid.


Yeah they did Isabelle dirty in NH. You can tell she’s only really there because she was such a fan favorite and they were trying to keep the series tradition of (at least once a day) having somebody greet you when you logged on.


----------



## Patomonya

I'm super happy the franchise has taken off in popularity but the fast paced meta that it's created with social media really turns me off from trying to interact with people. Insane entrance fees, huge focus on the Stalk Exchange and getting the perfect villagers (Looking at you, Raymond) just bothers me. During New Leaf, these things existed to an extent but it was easier to avoid and the community (seemingly) was a lot friendlier and more welcoming. It still is, but you need to know where to look. I don't want to have to put in a bunch of work to find friendly folks!


----------



## Blink.

Can they please lemme hear Soulful K.K. playing farther than like 3 blocks away from my funeral site?


----------



## theravenboys

trashpedia said:


> Rlly big spoiler below
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Apparently starting in June, you can start selling stuff to the dodos on island tours once you have too many things in your inventory. However, it's going to be the same thing as the drop-off box where you only get 80% of the bells when you sell things? Imo I feel like that would take away the whole point of the service. Also why wait until June to unlock this?
> - Kinda wish there was better events in June. A lot of the events are...kinda short? The stamp and wedding event I'm assuming are going to be like May Day where the event can be done within a single day. Other than that, there isn't much to do in the month of June other than get new fish or bugs.





Spoiler



The Dodo thing kind of makes sense to me because iirc there was a similar system when visiting the island in New Leaf? It's been quite a few months since I last played NL but I remember if there was stuff that didn't fit in your box you could sell it to the little girl or if you decided not to sell to her, it would automatically sell stuff from your pockets when you returned to your town. In both cases, the money you got was cut SIGNIFICANTLY. Like, you got way less than 80% of the bells the items should sell for. So it doesn't surprise me if they decide to cut the selling price if you sell to the Dodos, but I don't get why they've waited this long to implement it??


----------



## Romaki

trashpedia said:


> Rlly big spoiler below
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Apparently starting in June, you can start selling stuff to the dodos on island tours once you have too many things in your inventory. However, it's going to be the same thing as the drop-off box where you only get 80% of the bells when you sell things? Imo I feel like that would take away the whole point of the service. Also why wait until June to unlock this?





Spoiler



I feel like this is the only place where the 80% price makes sense? Like you only need one NMT to get on an island and then you can grind hundreds of bugs and fish without having to constantly fly back and worth. It'll also allow you to do that after the shop closes as usual, which is also practical. Then you can fly back with an inventory full of tarantulas/scorpions and fly back if you need another full-priced inventory.

And I think June means it's part of the summer updates, which hopefully brings us much more.


----------



## Nicole.

Had it in my head that I would be able to relocate the resident services building, so completely ripped apart the bottom area of the map; removing flowers, picking up trees and furniture. Essentially had it all planned out, then walked into the resident services to talk to Nook to soon learn that its not possible. Never been so gutted to be honest. 

Now sat here with an empty patch of land not knowing what to do. 

Time to seek for a Plan B.


----------



## telluric

Blink. said:


> Can they please lemme hear Soulful K.K. playing farther than like 3 blocks away from my funeral site?


I only recently discovered you can up the volume on the music player (pressing plus in the music selection screen). Did you try that yet? It doesn't improve it THAT much but I was happy about it. But I agree, the music doesn't reach far enough.


----------



## Blink.

telluric said:


> I only recently discovered you can up the volume on the music player (pressing plus in the music selection screen). Did you try that yet? It doesn't improve it THAT much but I was happy about it. But I agree, the music doesn't reach far enough.


This makes me feel slightly better. Now I can blast it (within a few blocks)


----------



## Patomonya

Nicole. said:


> Had it in my head that I would be able to relocate the resident services building, so completely ripped apart the bottom area of the map; removing flowers, picking up trees and furniture. Essentially had it all planned out, then walked into the resident services to talk to Nook to soon learn that its not possible. Never been so gutted to be honest.
> 
> Now sat here with an empty patch of land not knowing what to do.
> 
> Time to seek for a Plan B.



Yeah, it's unfortunately the one thing you can't modify in any way right now. It limits what you can do in certain instances. I understand your pain.


----------



## Shyria

I don't understand why they would make the tailor tickets work the way it works. It's lame and useless. 3,000bells only cover a very small selection of items, as most of them are around 1,500bells tops, or way over. Why does it have to be for ONE item and not just a coupon?! What's the deal with that?!


----------



## astoria

I don’t understand how we’re a allowed to reject a BRAND NEW DIY, but when we already know how to make a DIY we’re forced to take it. Shouldn’t it be the other way around?


----------



## Cutesy

astoria said:


> I don’t understand how we’re a allowed to reject a BRAND NEW DIY, but when we already know how to make a DIY we’re forced to take it. Shouldn’t it be the other way around?


Gahhh this bothers me so much! I have a huge pile of extra DIY’s in my basement now. And every single time I get forced to accept another one, my mom, who watches me play, asks why I don’t just say no!!! Like she completely can’t even understand that’s how it works because IT MAKES NO SENSE.


----------



## h1pst4r

Blink. said:


> This makes me feel slightly better. Now I can blast it (within a few blocks)



I put the bamboo speaker behind regular trees everywhere I wanted to hear the same music. They sync up and are totally hidden from sight!


----------



## Fluuffy

I seriously don’t feel safe accepting NMT payments from trades considering may be people are taking advantage of certain glitches. Not only that, even tbt currency now has a low value with the amount of nmts being exchanged for tbt. I understand that we can’t do much for game currencies but to affect the forums currency so much is a bit too much now.


----------



## jiojiop

h1pst4r said:


> I put the bamboo speaker behind regular trees everywhere I wanted to hear the same music. They sync up and are totally hidden from sight!


Brilliant. Thank you!!


----------



## Romaki

They should bring back the messages of the week, and add other fun little things to the bulletin board.


----------



## Corrie

I hate how villagers have the same house, just the furniture is moved around. It's just so lazy.


----------



## Aliya

Very very minor rant, but I wish the villagers didn't feel obligated to give you a gift back. I don't need anything in return! It's kind of you, but please just take my gift. I know villagers usually like to return the favor in other games but it would be nice if they just accepted my love.


----------



## Rambo

I keep trying to add variety to my island and somehow I always end up with 2-3 villagers of the same species x 2 and 2 of the same personality x 2. Been looking for a smug for 3 days and finally landed marshal. Went through 73 tickets. Not even sure I’m going to like him but I’m happy I have a smug that isn’t Tex/Leopold/Eugene. Those seem to be the only 3 smugs I see on islands. Was kind of hoping for chops/Henry/Olaf but I’m going to give marshal a shot.


----------



## Saaga

I have a hard time believing Nintendo’s excuse for not offering immidieate cloud save for the game because of hacking. Some people are hacking and duping items and even villagers and not having a cloud save didn’t stop it. The real bummer here is that if something happens to your game, you will never recover it, there is no back-up for it as of now. Everyday you have to hope that nothing happens to the game or Switch.

Even if there is/was a logical reason behind putting Redd/Rooster (?) and other basic stuff behind an update wall, it still feels weird to have staple elements which have been available from the get go for 19 years of the series life span suddenly not being there until update hits and not by simply playing the game.


----------



## trashpedia

I just realized how much I kinda desperately need 2 more additional villager plots because I’m building a graveyard rn and it would be super cute to have 2 villagers be the “gravediggers” on my island. >0>


----------



## Khte

I don't get how some people just do not have the common courtesy of respecting other's time. If I have a villager in boxes and you make an offer please be AT LEAST SOMEWHAT punctual with getting back to me. The last few villagers I tried selling, I had two people just outright GHOST me and one person (Who said they had a plot ready) left me hanging for two hours. It's late here. I specifically stated I needed this villager gone ASAP and to have a plot open and be ready to take her. How you gonna make me wait two hours after I gave you the Dodo and PROCEED to try and have small talk with me while you were 'getting ready'. Then when I say "Ok well I have to go to bed now, I'm sorry, I gave you extra time twice" you gonna message me with "Ok I'm ready now >_>" UFNHJFBFJWNF UHM WHAT'S WITH THAT FACE? YOU ANNOYED WITH ME? I just fjwnfw.

And the same goes for vice versa! If your selling a villager and say they're ready and you accept my offer and I put a plot down you better get your butt online! I am not about to waste a plot and have a random move in because YOU are not punctual.

I'm usually not so strict about trades- item trades? Sure, I can wait a few days. But if it's a villager who has a specific timer, then you need to be ready to make that trade. Not in 5 hours.

Sorry, I just... I needed someplace to rant because this is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Rambo

Khte said:


> I don't get how some people just do not have the common courtesy of respecting other's time. If I have a villager in boxes and you make an offer please be AT LEAST SOMEWHAT punctual with getting back to me. The last few villagers I tried selling, I had two people just outright GHOST me and one person (Who said they had a plot ready) left me hanging for two hours. It's late here. I specifically stated I needed this villager gone ASAP and to have a plot open and be ready to take her. How you gonna make me wait two hours after I gave you the Dodo and PROCEED to try and have small talk with me while you were 'getting ready'. Then when I say "Ok well I have to go to bed now, I'm sorry, I gave you extra time twice" you gonna message me with "Ok I'm ready now >_>" UFNHJFBFJWNF UHM WHAT'S WITH THAT FACE? YOU ANNOYED WITH ME? I just fjwnfw.
> 
> And the same goes for vice versa! If your selling a villager and say they're ready and you accept my offer and I put a plot down you better get your butt online! I am not about to waste a plot and have a random move in because YOU are not punctual.
> 
> I'm usually not so strict about trades- item trades? Sure, I can wait a few days. But if it's a villager who has a specific timer, then you need to be ready to make that trade. Not in 5 hours.
> 
> Sorry, I just... I needed someplace to rant because this is absolutely ridiculous.


I’ve had that happen a few times. It’s ridiculous. I feel you


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Khte said:


> I don't get how some people just do not have the common courtesy of respecting other's time. If I have a villager in boxes and you make an offer please be AT LEAST SOMEWHAT punctual with getting back to me. The last few villagers I tried selling, I had two people just outright GHOST me and one person (Who said they had a plot ready) left me hanging for two hours. It's late here. I specifically stated I needed this villager gone ASAP and to have a plot open and be ready to take her. How you gonna make me wait two hours after I gave you the Dodo and PROCEED to try and have small talk with me while you were 'getting ready'. Then when I say "Ok well I have to go to bed now, I'm sorry, I gave you extra time twice" you gonna message me with "Ok I'm ready now >_>" UFNHJFBFJWNF UHM WHAT'S WITH THAT FACE? YOU ANNOYED WITH ME? I just fjwnfw.
> 
> And the same goes for vice versa! If your selling a villager and say they're ready and you accept my offer and I put a plot down you better get your butt online! I am not about to waste a plot and have a random move in because YOU are not punctual.
> 
> I'm usually not so strict about trades- item trades? Sure, I can wait a few days. But if it's a villager who has a specific timer, then you need to be ready to make that trade. Not in 5 hours.
> 
> Sorry, I just... I needed someplace to rant because this is absolutely ridiculous.



Yeah I agree getting ghosted with these kinda stuff is really annoying


----------



## Aardbei

Romaki said:


> They should bring back the messages of the week, and add other fun little things to the bulletin board.



Oh this one is sweet . Sometimes they were much meaner. Like the one that says "Fat is denser than water. That's why you sink". Rude ☠


----------



## Cyku

I need white brick/stone bridges and inclines in my life, that's all I'm asking for. Just let me have other colors of those. And build more than 8 of each.


----------



## Kyneria

Khte said:


> I don't get how some people just do not have the common courtesy of respecting other's time. If I have a villager in boxes and you make an offer please be AT LEAST SOMEWHAT punctual with getting back to me. The last few villagers I tried selling, I had two people just outright GHOST me and one person (Who said they had a plot ready) left me hanging for two hours. It's late here. I specifically stated I needed this villager gone ASAP and to have a plot open and be ready to take her. How you gonna make me wait two hours after I gave you the Dodo and PROCEED to try and have small talk with me while you were 'getting ready'. Then when I say "Ok well I have to go to bed now, I'm sorry, I gave you extra time twice" you gonna message me with "Ok I'm ready now >_>" UFNHJFBFJWNF UHM WHAT'S WITH THAT FACE? YOU ANNOYED WITH ME? I just fjwnfw.
> 
> And the same goes for vice versa! If your selling a villager and say they're ready and you accept my offer and I put a plot down you better get your butt online! I am not about to waste a plot and have a random move in because YOU are not punctual.
> 
> I'm usually not so strict about trades- item trades? Sure, I can wait a few days. But if it's a villager who has a specific timer, then you need to be ready to make that trade. Not in 5 hours.
> 
> Sorry, I just... I needed someplace to rant because this is absolutely ridiculous.


Oh that's so annoying! I also had someone who told me after a while ''Oh well, can you hold it until I get a plot open?'' and I was ''Oh yeah, sure'' and then I had to learnt that they were expecting me to wait for days because they didn't TT. I've contacted people who don't TT and some had some luck and had already an open spot, and others don't, they tell me ''Sorry I don't have a free plot and I don't TT'' and I go my way searching for other people. But this user expected me to way _for days_, trapped in the same date, and didn't told me until I asked them how were they doing and what method were they using.


----------



## Koala92

I just want to put a bench down in the RS plaza, maybe a plant, anything to make it less bland


----------



## Blueskyy

I want real pathing on my beaches so I can hear the clip clop noise on it from my character running.


----------



## Romaki

I wish we could build ladders as well, sometimes inclines just take away too much space.


----------



## Dormire

Can Nintendo...you know...make a gate item so I can close and open my fenced areas without picking it up and closing it up again,,,


----------



## Splinter

Waterfalls are too loud.


----------



## Aliya

If you say no entry fee but demand tips and turn your switch off if the tip isn’t immediately on the ground, it’s an entry fee lol sick of people pulling this.

I have no problems paying reasonable entry fees that don’t cost an arm and a leg and I always will tip when I’m finished selling but please be more transparent.


----------



## astoria

Aliya said:


> If you say no entry fee but demand tips and turn your switch off if the tip isn’t immediately on the ground, it’s an entry fee lol sick of people pulling this.
> 
> I have no problems paying reasonable entry fees that don’t cost an arm and a leg and I always will tip when I’m finished selling but please be more transparent.


Totally agree with this. If you’re asking for tips it’s not a tip, a tip is supposed to be an optional bonus that someone wants to give if they want to. You can’t force someone to tip.


----------



## Le Ham

Romaki said:


> I wish we could build ladders as well, sometimes inclines just take away too much space.


I've been thinking this but for bridges. Like if we had a log for a bridge you could hop/run across, or even real stepping stones instead of just building a 1x1 ground

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

In other events, I'd seen clips of people fencing in Daisy Mae once they find her so she doesn't go out of sight... I saw her right outside my house at like 10:30, thought, "Nah she won't go far," and by the time I'd gotten some change together to buy some turnips she was nowhere to be seen. Finally found her again at like 11:55 behind a tree, that was fun


----------



## lackless

Somehow I had assumed the frozen treat set was a summer item since, y’know... it’s a popsicle set and all....

Why are these winter items? _Who is going to eat these in winter??_


----------



## trashpedia

I take back what I said about the AC community on Instagram being better than Twitter imo. People there are just as nasty...

Also it rubs me the wrong way that one Instagram user harrased a user on Tumblr, stole her images without crediting her, then gaslighted her. The fact that he went out of his way to use a picture of her IRL face into a meme is kinda sick.



The post is deleted, but they're still a gross person regardless.


----------



## Rambo

lackless said:


> Somehow I had assumed the frozen treat set was a summer item since, y’know... it’s a popsicle set and all....
> 
> Why are these winter items? _Who is going to eat these in winter??_


Ice cream/popsicles in the winter > summer.  But thanks for posting that. I assumed they were summer items too. Had no clue.


----------



## kojuuro

I wish there was a way to see the things I've bought for the day. I bought 2 fortune cookie carts yesterday.... It's not the worst thing to have 2 of and maybe I can find somewhere for the second one, but ugh I don't need 2!!

Edit: typo


----------



## telluric

kojuuro said:


> I wish there was a way to see the things I've bought for the day. I bought 2 fortune cookie carts yesterday.... It's not the worst thing to have 2 of and maybe J can find somewhere for the second one, but ugh I don't need 2!!


I don't have pocket camp so I can't get it, so if you're not going to use it I'd love to buy it from you


----------



## reallylovesquids

i recently restarted acnl and it made me realize just how much acnh tarnished my opinion of isabelle  she's adorable in new leaf and feels a lot more dynamic(?) than she does in new horizons. her announcements were cute the first few times but now i just mash through them; if they're going to be random bits of small talk i'd at least like the option to respond to her somehow and have a conversation with her!


----------



## AutomationAir

My house storage limit is really ticking me off. I don’t want to have to constantly sell/rebuy items just because I don’t have room for them. If I can endlessly drop them outside my house, then it’s not really a memory problem. Let me pay bells for a storage upgrade!

I know I can use a second profile for storage, but it’s annoyingly to have to switch back and forth because they can’t access each other’s storage.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Just hit the 8 incline limit and needed 2 more. It’s pretty annoying that we had to have this limit. Now I’ll have to change my design to revolve around that. We can constantly keep dumping cliffs until the 4th level, but the island cannot take more than 8 inclines? Doesn’t really make sense.


----------



## Hedgehugs

bro i decide i wanna get on acnh even tho it's late, went into like 5 houses to talk to my villagers or find one making a diy and no joke all of them just talk about happy home academy? like is there nothing else you guys wanna talk about? i even accidentally went into nibbles' house twice and she said the same happy home academy line???

this is why i think the villagers are so bland in this game lmao.


----------



## Le Ham

Doesn't make any sense how we have more pro design options in NH, yet we can't replicate designs made in NL. For example I can make a tank dress that curves in at the skirt and that other tank dress that's straight with the side stitching, but if I want a tank dress that flares out a little like the shirt dress does I have to import a design from NL. Same applies for (_why??_) long-sleeved dresses that don't have that puff at the shoulder ugh! And I haven't checked but I believe it's the same way to get horned hats?

I can see maybe a desire to give NL designs some lasting/carryover value and that's why you can't replicate them? But then wouldn't it have been easier to make the pro design selector modular like NL's kinda was but upgraded? E.g. being able to individually select collar/neckline style, sleeve style, skirt length, texture? Is that just too much data to include in a 12-character code? (serious question. I'd understand a little if it was.)


----------



## dizzy bone

It’s been a while since I posted here, but now that I‘ve played for a while I decided to post again.

It’s that time now when I‘m really thinking about how to landscape and decorate houses and it’s bugging me how little furnitures we start out with at launch. I say this because I know items are being added with updates, but I’m not satisfied with what I’ve seen so far. Eg. earth day could have added way more house plants because we already start out with so little. If they don’t add items like that during what seemed like an appropriate update, would they ever? Same with things like topiaries we had in New leaf. The “garden/park” theme was so huge in new leaf that I‘m confused why we don’t have more of these options starting out. It also makes no sense to me that we can finally put items outside yet we have to resort to using toy bed cars in our parking lots when New leaf had actual cars like luxury cars and compact cars. It feels like we’re forced to find creative ways to display items to make them look like something else, instead of the game just giving us that item. Eg pocket camp has items with full flower bouquet stalls and veggie items, yet new horizons forces us to use coconuts, weeds, and watermelon beach balls on our farms. I hope they add better items or at least bring back a lot of the items from New Leaf that didn’t make the cut at launch. So many nice beach, garden, farming, etc. themed items in new leaf that  would look so nice on our islands.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Can we get an upgrade that includes some new buildings or maybe a 3rd Nook's Cranny upgrade? The games been out for 2 months now.


----------



## Blink.

I want the one piece dress outfits like the oversized sweaters and boa parkas to not look odd on the villagers. Just make em look huge on em, idc. That's cute. they just form fit into dresses sometimes ._. I want oversized sweaters mang


----------



## HaileyACNL

Seriously in nookshopping why didnt they include the option of paying for the items from the ABD (savings) ?
Its so annoying having to go get the money and then go to shop


----------



## Licorice

HaileyACNL said:


> Seriously in nookshopping why didnt they include the option of paying from the items from the ABD (savings) ?
> Its so annoying having to go get the money and then go to shop


I agree completely with this. They should bring back the debit card system from City Folk so I don’t have to carry money on my character. It would help especially when I travel.


----------



## Neechan

Licorice said:


> I agree completely with this. They should bring back the debit card system from City Folk so I don’t have to carry money on my character. It would help especially when I travel.



or even better, have an app that hooks up to your ABD


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The museum event is awful. I think it was literally made for very young kids. Took me 5 minutes to complete, if that


----------



## Lumbridge

if i have to hear one more vacuous peppy villager mention maglevs in love i swear im gonna-

it's like the creators invested 99% of their energy into island development and and 1% into constructing decent villager dialogue


----------



## StarlitGlitch

So Ninji did some more datamining and found out about how the schedule works for special NPCs: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261002469666103296
A lot of people on reddit felt like Leif and Redd should be switched. Most people don't need to buy bushes every week, but not having a chance at art each week (esp. when there's no guarantee of having any genuine pieces!) really hurts.


----------



## DaviddivaD

In a couple days it will be two months since I first started playing and I _*still*_ hate the tool durability system. It shouldn't exist with iron tools, the tools bought at Nook's Cranny or gold tools.


----------



## Aliya

StarlitGlitch said:


> So Ninji did some more datamining and found out about how the schedule works for special NPCs:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261002469666103296
> A lot of people on reddit felt like Leif and Redd should be switched. Most people don't need to buy bushes every week, but not having a chance at art each week (esp. when there's no guarantee of having any genuine pieces!) really hurts.



I literally haven't bought from Leif or checked what he had for sale since the first time he came. I just don't care lol. I wouldn't be opposed to Kicks being a random slot either and having CJ or Flick be guaranteed.


----------



## JKDOS

telluric said:


> I don't have pocket camp so I can't get it, so if you're not going to use it I'd love to buy it from you



Pocket camp is free. But if you don't own a smartphone, I can help you you get the items.


----------



## Aliya

I understand now why people have entry fees and block their islands off because people can't follow instructions. It's extremely discouraging to open up my island to others for a rarer DIY  and have some people run no where near my villagers house and up and down paths to my other villagers and museum (literally taking a longer way back to the airport lol).

I went on the honor system (and checked feedback) and I won't be doing it again without an entry fee to discourage this. Sad how some people ruin it for others.


----------



## Saga

I think Celeste may be broken, if the datamine above is true and she's supposed to show up on meteor shower nights.

I've had her five times now, and she has never once been there on any of my three meteor shower nights. Twice when she showed up it was clear and I had between 3-10 shooting stars, but three times when she came, it was cloudy and I didn't even get that.

I'm so frustrated because I never know how to predict whether or not Celeste will show up (since Isabelle doesn't announce her), and I have to purposefully get online again late every night and check my entire island for her. Once I missed her because she was behind some trees, and only realized she was visiting when I logged on later with my second character.

Which reminds me, why on EARTH doesn't Isabelle announce visitors? Why have her talking about her lost socks 5 days a week when she could actually be useful and tell me when someone is visiting? I can't say how many times I accidentally sold whole inventories of fish/bugs to Nook's because I didn't realize Flick/CJ was visiting.


----------



## Loubelle

Saga said:


> I think Celeste may be broken, if the datamine above is true and she's supposed to show up on meteor shower nights.
> 
> I've had her five times now, and she has never once been there on any of my three meteor shower nights. Twice when she showed up it was clear and I had between 3-10 shooting stars, but three times when she came, it was cloudy and I didn't even get that.
> 
> I'm so frustrated because I never know how to predict whether or not Celeste will show up (since Isabelle doesn't announce her), and I have to purposefully get online again late every night and check my entire island for her. Once I missed her because she was behind some trees, and only realized she was visiting when I logged on later with my second character.
> 
> Which reminds me, why on EARTH doesn't Isabelle announce visitors? Why have her talking about her lost socks 5 days a week when she could actually be useful and tell me when someone is visiting? I can't say how many times I accidentally sold whole inventories of fish/bugs to Nook's because I didn't realize Flick/CJ was visiting.


Yess. I had shooting stars once, and someone in my island asked if I had Celeste, but I hadn't looked around for her or anything and so I just said she wasn't there. So, after they left, I check my island and didn't see her, so I was like ok, she's not here. Anyway, I logged out to play another game, but when I logged back in I saw her walking around in the opening screen thing  But when I tried to look for her I couldn't find her!! I was so confused! I looked everywhere and could not find her ;-; Finally after going into buildings and coming out several times I saw her walking around, but dang


----------



## Saga

Loubelle said:


> Yess. I had shooting stars once, and someone in my island asked if I had Celeste, but I hadn't looked around for her or anything and so I just said she wasn't there. So, after they left, I check my island and didn't see her, so I was like ok, she's not here. Anyway, I logged out to play another game, but when I logged back in I saw her walking around in the opening screen thing  But when I tried to look for her I couldn't find her!! I was so confused! I looked everywhere and could not find her ;-; Finally after going into buildings and coming out several times I saw her walking around, but dang



It turns out that Celeste is the ultimate hide-and-seek champion. Haha!

Oh man, that must have driven you nuts!


----------



## starlightsong

Aliya said:


> I understand now why people have entry fees and block their islands off because people can't follow instructions. It's extremely discouraging to open up my island to others for a rarer DIY  and have some people run no where near my villagers house and up and down paths to my other villagers and museum (literally taking a longer way back to the airport lol).
> 
> I went on the honor system (and checked feedback) and I won't be doing it again without an entry fee to discourage this. Sad how some people ruin it for others.


I have to be honest, occasionally I mess up and start running the wrong way on someone’s island because even with the map I have a terrible sense of direction (it’s why I have my minimap set to always on even though that would annoy most people lol). So it actually helps me when people block stuff off/ask visitors to follow them/have super clear paths, especially if their airport is far away from the destination of the visit.
_But_ if this happens then I also always notice quickly, immediately stop what I’m doing, type “whoops, wrong way, sorry!” or something along those lines into the mobile app (which everyone should really use, that or a USB keyboard), and look at the map again and people have always been understanding of it—if there’s anyone else like me who just sucks at knowing where they’re going, then they need to make their mistake clear to the host and if they don’t then they have no excuse for it. Because if someone just starts running around your island where they’re not supposed to be without saying anything, they’re being rude and showing zero regard for your time no matter what the reason is. 
Especially if they do things like actually go into a bunch of the other houses (one wrong house is understandable to me if they’re close together but you should then go immediately back out and double check the map) or even worse, start going in shops and buying things without asking. I’ve had both happen myself because I don’t like blocking off my island and it’s extremely frustrating, like come on, if you’re lost please just tell me and I’ll help and if you wanna shop or visit other villagers real quick I’ll likely let you _if you ask_. Idk why some people are either so afraid of properly communicating with their host or just have so much fun going around breaking rules.


----------



## Aliya

starlightsong said:


> I have to be honest, occasionally I mess up and start running the wrong way on someone’s island because even with the map I have a terrible sense of direction (it’s why I have my minimap set to always on even though that would annoy most people lol). So it actually helps me when people block stuff off/ask visitors to follow them/have super clear paths, especially if their airport is far away from the destination of the visit.
> _But_ if this happens then I also always notice quickly, immediately stop what I’m doing, type “whoops, wrong way, sorry!” or something along those lines into the mobile app (which everyone should really use, that or a USB keyboard), and look at the map again and people have always been understanding of it—if there’s anyone else like me who just sucks at knowing where they’re going, then they need to make their mistake clear to the host and if they don’t then they have no excuse for it. Because if someone just starts running around your island where they’re not supposed to be without saying anything, they’re being rude and showing zero regard for your time no matter what the reason is.
> Especially if they do things like actually go into a bunch of the other houses (one wrong house is understandable to me if they’re close together but you should then go immediately back out and double check the map) or even worse, start going in shops and buying things without asking. I’ve had both happen myself because I don’t like blocking off my island and it’s extremely frustrating, like come on, if you’re lost please just tell me and I’ll help and if you wanna shop or visit other villagers real quick I’ll likely let you _if you ask_. Idk why some people are either so afraid of properly communicating with their host or just have so much fun going around breaking rules.



That's understandable. I've done the same and I have my mini map on always too.

I mean all of my houses are in the same area (2 per row and 5 rows with a main "street" to connect all of them. My post and PM had the directions to take the path to the right of my Resident Services since it connects directly and most people used that way to get there so idk. It's just super frustrating when you're clearly running on a bridge and down another incline that you didn't take to get that way (that's clearly to the far left when the airport is south). I physically blocked people at one point and they still attempted to run through my character.


----------



## Zane

Trying to wrap my head around the thinking that went towards making the resident services building so unbelievably cumbersome. It takes up a huge amount of space, can’t be customized whatsoever, and worst of all it’s the only building that can’t be moved? At first I was like whatever but now I realize mine is sooo close to my airport my options for making a nice entrance are quite limited. Why is it even placed like it’s the first thing your visitors should see anyway, there’s nothing for them to do in there, they can’t even use the ABD.


----------



## pamelarose

For every update, I wish they added more dialogue. My characters are so bland now and I feel as if they’re robotic. Kills the experience.

Another thing that kills the experience - the fact when a villager moves out they forget about you. I’m over here like “aww we’re having a lil reunion” meanwhile they have rebooted and wiped clean from any relationship progress. Makes me less connected to the gameplay.


----------



## Nicole.

Zane said:


> Trying to wrap my head around the thinking that went towards making the resident services building so unbelievably cumbersome. It takes up a huge amount of space, can’t be customized whatsoever, and worst of all it’s the only building that can’t be moved? At first I was like whatever but now I realize mine is sooo close to my airport my options for making a nice entrance are quite limited. Why is it even placed like it’s the first thing your visitors should see anyway, there’s nothing for them to do in there, they can’t even use the ABD.



I fully agree, the building brings on so many issues. Can't even drop items on the concrete area, never mind not being able to move it.


----------



## starlightsong

Aliya said:


> That's understandable. I've done the same and I have my mini map on always too.
> 
> I mean all of my houses are in the same area (2 per row and 5 rows with a main "street" to connect all of them. My post and PM had the directions to take the path to the right of my Resident Services since it connects directly and most people used that way to get there so idk. It's just super frustrating when you're clearly running on a bridge and down another incline that you didn't take to get that way (that's clearly to the far left when the airport is south). I physically blocked people at one point and they still attempted to run through my character.


Yeah, that’s the sort of thing I’m talking about, people trying to run through your character like that or going out of their way to take the wrong path obviously didn’t just happen to get lost and it sounds like you gave pretty clear directions in that case too. I’d never do that and it really sucks that some people are so willing to waste both your time and their own for no good reason. It’s like you said, this type of thing is exactly why I understand people wanting to use entry fees. Especially if you’re letting in a lot of people at once for something like high turnip prices and then they act like this :/


----------



## Fluuffy

So someone I recently traded with pointed out that my Island is named after a dairy company...  I had no idea. I just took the name from another game. I’ve been using since since NL.


----------



## Koala92

Kicks inventory always looks like something out of discount store and I’m not here for it. Those bags are atrocious.


----------



## Neechan

pamelarose said:


> For every update, I wish they added more dialogue. My characters are so bland now and I feel as if they’re robotic. Kills the experience.
> 
> Another thing that kills the experience - the fact when a villager moves out they forget about you. I’m over here like “aww we’re having a lil reunion” meanwhile they have rebooted and wiped clean from any relationship progress. Makes me less connected to the gameplay.


Nl and others did this as well, Minus the first one since you had only one town (unless you had a secondary memory card)

Unless they moved to another town While they were in boxes, they would always forget you. It’s Tragic. I Had it happen with Celia in nl, my sister got her from my void, so when I came by to see her, she saw me as a complete stranger....


----------



## DaviddivaD

I wish there were water plants you could put in ponds like lilypads and cattails.


----------



## keybug55

There's just...so many pocket fillers

Trying to landscape trees or flowers fills pockets and there's no way to store them, DIYs I already learned but would rather give to someone else, furniture or clothing items that show up from a villager or a box. I can't carry all this stuff!


----------



## wearebap

i wish acnh has a system where, diys that you already learned, you can take em and trade with the nook demon twins for diys you dont know or something ;c


----------



## Ananas Dragon

OH MY FREAKING GOD IF I GET MORE MATERIALS FROM THIS STUPID BALLOON PRESENT I MIGHT KILL EVERYONE IN THE ROOM 

rant


----------



## Llunavale

I'm sure this has been said to death and this point but OH MAN do I hate the ux in this game or what. I am _sure_ they had someone on staff to OK these kinds of decisions and I appreciate it's probably repetitive and nonsense for the younger audience but just AHHHHOu give us a choice to tell Orville to stfu, _PLEASE_.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Llunavale said:


> I'm sure this has been said to death and this point but OH MAN do I hate the ux in this game or what. I am _sure_ they had someone on staff to OK these kinds of decisions and I appreciate it's probably repetitive and nonsense for the younger audience but just AHHHHOu give us a choice to tell Orville to stfu, _PLEASE_.


At least let us bring nets indoors so we can hit him every time he rambles on about some garbage


----------



## Romaki

Imagine if we could upgrade our terraforming tools to effect multiple plots when you hold down the button.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Imagine if terraforming wasn't a pain


Romaki said:


> Imagine if we could upgrade our terraforming tools to effect multiple plots when you hold down the button.


----------



## Ekuisun

There's no way to hide the interface in camera mode. I understand it disappears when you actually take a photo but trying to record video and you're stuck with it is  

Also, only being able to record the last 30seconds from holding the button? Why is there no start/stop or why can't it just be the 30seconds AFTER? I had so many 30s clips to scrub through to find like a second of footage I wanted at the very end of the clip 

Another interface thing, but I wish I could hide the Nook phone icon and time longer than what's possible.


----------



## UndercoverEsu

alright; time to unload all of the problems i have for the game. (in rough order from needing a QoL update to minor nitpicks)


Building placement: there is no actual clear way to neatly place buildings and you'd have to press "Imagine" everytime to get a good look on how it looks. A bird-eye view and a system to place buildings like how'd you decorate your house would be beneficial. (but perhaps that'd kill the slow pace of the game, i found people to complain) If not, I want a mass relocation option.
Terraforming (path placement): It sucks that pressing Y can easily erase the custom path when you're trying to pick up something (which easily got annoying.) Why did I spend Miles for it?
Plots: Currently holding space for friend's villager, but is there no way to remove that plot after friend's villager moves back? My island feels a tad more crowded. Perhaps I should git gud and rack up Miles for more terraforming stuff.
Cooking: There's fishes in Animal Crossing and we can't cook them? I'd find it less tedious if said dishes provides effects like unlimited fruit buff for a certain time, or faster running speed.
Items Limited to Miles: After redeeming Miles for those items, wouldn't it be better if you can still buy that item again for Bells? 
this is all but a newcomer's opinion so some of these listed might be deemed "invalid" to some veteran players.


----------



## seularin

i hate that when you type in the wrong dodo code, you have to go through the same dialogue AGAIN


----------



## kojuuro

I put down custom paths today with terraforming and AUGH I CAN STILL WIPE THEM AWAY BY ACCIDENT?


----------



## Romaki

kojuuro said:


> I put down custom paths today with terraforming and AUGH I CAN STILL WIPE THEM AWAY BY ACCIDENT?



Is there even a purpose for using the terraforming tool for them? They don't show up on the map either...


----------



## kojuuro

Romaki said:


> Is there even a purpose for using the terraforming tool for them? They don't show up on the map either...


Yeah literally, I don't see the point in them. I feel like I wasted my nook miles for nothing :/


----------



## mirukushake

Trading or buying a DIY basically guarantees one of my villagers will be crafting it the same or next day. 

SO. MANY. DUPLICATES. I'm even giving them to my daughter's character and selling them to Nook's and my house is still half DIYs. Why can't we turn them down? It makes no sense.


----------



## 0orchid

I wish Nintendo would release a way to back up and transfer save data of our islands sooner. Last night I accidentally spilled a bit of water on my switch and thought it was broken until I realized the battery was dead. I think it will work after I charge it, hoping it wasn't also water damaged


----------



## whimsycreator

I know that we can’t put down things in the plaza for a reason, but... imagine if we could... I hate having this big bland square there with nothing there...


----------



## starlightsong

whimsycreator said:


> I know that we can’t put down things in the plaza for a reason, but... imagine if we could... I hate having this big bland square there with nothing there...


What really baffles me is that in NL you can at least put custom patterns down there and then if they’ve been placed in the area where special visitors go they’ll get messed up but you can simply replace them and it’s fine. But now pathmaking is a built-in part of the game and yet we can’t decorate our plazas with patterns like we used to or even with anything at all? And why is there sometimes randomly a bench or set of chairs there?


----------



## whimsycreator

starlightsong said:


> And why is there sometimes randomly a bench or set of chairs there?



Because villagers sometimes go there to relax and hang out, and they appear accordingly. But I still dislike when my villagers do this, because when they‘re sitting down on a chair or seat, they have limited interactions (you can’t give them presents) and at times it seems impossible to coax them to stand up.


----------



## starlightsong

whimsycreator said:


> Because villagers sometimes go there to relax and hang out, and they appear accordingly. But I still dislike when my villagers do this, because when they‘re sitting down on a chair or seat, they have limited interactions (you can’t give them presents) and at times it seems impossible to coax them to stand up.


Actually, I like when the villagers hang out there because I think it makes the plaza seem more lively, which I feel that it should considering it’s a big huge plaza—my problem isn’t that the benches/chairs are _there_, it’s that they appear and disappear at will and the player can’t choose whether they want the feature or not. It’s also just weird in-universe, I mean, is there just a bench/set of stools stored somewhere that the villagers randomly decide to go to the trouble of hauling out on a whim? If I were them, I wouldn’t bother and would just leave it there. I was so confused the first time I saw a bench there and had it disappear the next day.


----------



## Rambo

I was trying to diversify my village. I realized last night that I had 3 lazy villagers and 2 cranky. 2 cats + 2 deer. I decide to get rid of bam/kitty/stitches. I pick up Diana and Ankha so now I’m back to 2 deer and 2 cats and now I have 2 snootys. I can’t win.


----------



## jumpluff

I think the villagers have good dialogue, but the logic behind the dialogue system makes it so tedious and kills the most fun part of the game for me (the social simulation). To get to the interesting stuff, I have to talk to them and hear about a) my second character b) my partner's visit (which is a daily occurrence because we always play together) c) what tool I have in my hand d) whoever else visited my island recently and sometimes e) the plaza that they're standing in. And then they're almost done with me. There's only 1-2 options for dialogue for each of those events and they come up way too frequently. Meanwhile they have tons of cute and interesting things to say, but I have to talk to them constantly just to hear something new, or about the weather or whatever. I don't mind the dialogue being spaced out, but it's frustrating to have to get past the same lines every time.

I do like the dialogue that opens up as you bond with them. It's great imo.

Honestly I'm really missing New Leaf on a lot of levels, but the changes NH introduced (in terms of moving buildings, terraforming, outdoor furniture, customisation of yourself and other things, graphics, etc.) are impossible for me to give up on D:


----------



## deSPIRIA

why cant you put duplicate DIYs in your storage? i hold on to them so i can give them away but i have to use one of my rooms to put them somewhere


----------



## mudkipm8

just a nitpick but why aren't there any waterlily's they would have been so great


----------



## Vanillite

Why cant I place items on the middle of a table outside when I can do it while I'm indoors?? I loathe seeing a book that's like hanging off the edge of a table because I can't move it where I want to properly!!


----------



## JKDOS

Fluuffy said:


> So someone I recently traded with pointed out that my Island is named after a dairy company...  I had no idea. I just took the name from another game. I’ve been using since since NL.



What's it named?


----------



## Imbri

I usually stay out of this thread because I prefer to keep my blood pressure down. 

My rant isn't so much about the game (I actually enjoy it and think it's quite good, as is). I'm just tired of all the tier threads. Honestly, who cares how "popular" a particular villager is? Honestly, it feels like the frenzy over getting "good" villagers takes away from the game and just adds to the perception of this being a competition. 

I already know I'm in the minority about selling villagers, to begin with. In my mind, you sell a clock or a bed, not neighbors, but that's me. But you love who you love and I couldn't even tell you where my villagers land.


----------



## Leela

when Redd shows up after three weeks and the only authentic art is one of the three you already have in the museum


----------



## meggiewes

Leela said:


> when Redd shows up after three weeks and the only authentic art is one of the three you already have in the museum



Oh yeah! That's quite a not-so-fun feeling. I had that happen with me the first time he properly showed up with his boat. I let my husband come over and get the painting.


----------



## Meiyuu

Why did Nintendo remove the hybrid island, it was so pretty and I never even got one ;-;

They’re already rare so I don’t see an issue with people getting too many hybrids??? Especially since we’re limited due to pocket space

And then not putting it in the patch notes is really scummy imo. If they were transparent about it I wouldn’t be so mad


----------



## N a t

I wish I could have a ton of construction projects at once or maybe I could pay extra to expedite some of them but it's already more than I could do in new leaf so whatever I guess. Being patient is hard. I'm doing it but it's hard!!!


----------



## Lilybells

When your pockets are full and you dig up a flower, _WHY_ can't you replace it with another flower from your pocket?????????


----------



## Nooblord

I don’t like that the water in the fish tanks aren’t transparent. The water was transparent in past games.


----------



## trashpedia

I didn’t get the wooden low table DIY from HHA


----------



## whimsycreator

trashpedia said:


> I didn’t get the wooden low table DIY from HHA


Hmm... it seems a lot of people aren’t getting items the game is supposed to give to you. (For example, the mom’s napsack. Some people didn’t get it. My character got theirs, but on the wrong date (I got it on the 4th instead of the 2nd...) I wonder why this is.)


----------



## Red Cat

I know Kicks is trying to be polite, but please just rip the bells out of my pockets and shove the item in like the Nooklings do. It's such a waste of time handing bells and items back and forth 10 times.


----------



## trashpedia

whimsycreator said:


> Hmm... it seems a lot of people aren’t getting items the game is supposed to give to you. (For example, the mom’s napsack. Some people didn’t get it. My character got theirs, but on the wrong date (I got it on the 4th instead of the 2nd...) I wonder why this is.)



Yeah, I have no idea why I didn't get the DIY. It's possible it's because I might have time travelled. Unlike Mom's items which usually gets sent at the beginning of every month and can be simply obtained from time traveling, the DIY only arrives on the first letter the HHA sends you, which is when you first buy a house.


----------



## meggiewes

I'm going to rant about my inability to count to the number seven. I'm setting up a little colorblock garden across from my hybrid breeding garden and I just cannot count today. Plus, why do I have to be so picky setting up a temporary garden?


----------



## Fluuffy

trashpedia said:


> Yeah, I have no idea why I didn't get the DIY. It's possible it's because I might have time travelled. Unlike Mom's items which usually gets sent at the beginning of every month and can be simply obtained from time traveling, the DIY only arrives on the first letter the HHA sends you, which is when you first buy a house.



I had no idea thing was a thing until you posted about it. I’m in the same boat. I don’t have the diy either and I tt too. Is the diy a physical diy card or is it simillar to when tom nook sends diy to your phone?
Hope it is physical so maybe we can just make a second character to get the diy.

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



JKDOS said:


> What's it named?



Bluebell


----------



## trashpedia

Fluuffy said:


> I had no idea thing was a thing until you posted about it. I’m in the same boat. I don’t have the diy either and I tt too. Is the diy a physical diy card or is it simillar to when tom nook sends diy to your phone?
> Hope it is physical so maybe we can just make a second character to get the diy.


It's a physical card. I recently checked on the wiki and apparently it's also obtainable from smug villagers when they are crafting at their workbench so not all hope is lost. Problem is, I keep getting duplicate DIYs, mostly fruit-themed dresses and umbrellas. -_-


----------



## yeolgi

I got 2 campsite visitors in the span of a few days, yay.
They were Stinky and Tabby, nay.

If I could get a nice cat villager (I'm not even asking for Raymond since I have Marshal who's smug) I'd have invited them immediately.


----------



## Le Ham

*moves two pixels too close to the edge of a cliff*
*tries to place a 1x1 thing*

_"tHeRe'S nO rOoM tO pUt AnYtHiNg HeRe."_

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



trashpedia said:


> Yeah, I have no idea why I didn't get the DIY. It's possible it's because I might have time travelled. Unlike Mom's items which usually gets sent at the beginning of every month and can be simply obtained from time traveling, the DIY only arrives on the first letter the HHA sends you, which is when you first buy a house.


Wait what? I don't TT and I never heard about this. I think the first gift HHA gave me was... a tissue box? idr. And as far as I'm aware I've gotten everything else correctly. I wonder if it's not a hard fast rule that you're supposed to get X in Y event?


----------



## trashpedia

Yee said:


> Wait what? I don't TT and I never heard about this. I think the first gift HHA gave me was... a tissue box? idr. And as far as I'm aware I've gotten everything else correctly. I wonder if it's not a hard fast rule that you're supposed to get X in Y event?


I got the tissue box too! However, some people said they got the DIY instead of a tissue box, which confuses me. I’m guessing it’s RNG but even then, I would rather prefer the DIY over a tissue box.


----------



## Romaki

Why do NPC have birthdays if they never get any kind of celebration?


----------



## starlipie

not rly a rant i guess, but i wish there was some sort of perma ladder that you could put at the base of cliffs. that way if you had a cute area that was otherwise inaccessible, you wouldn't have to pull out your ladder everytime. i wanna make a treehouse haha;;;; 

also-- water decorations! imagine being able to put sakura leaves or lily pads in your ponds! or changing the color of the water entirely~

also what happened to building customization. nook's cranny looks so ugly on my island ahskdjjsdfjfsd


----------



## Reploid

Zane said:


> Trying to wrap my head around the thinking that went towards making the resident services building so unbelievably cumbersome. It takes up a huge amount of space, can’t be customized whatsoever, and worst of all it’s the only building that can’t be moved? At first I was like whatever but now I realize mine is sooo close to my airport my options for making a nice entrance are quite limited. Why is it even placed like it’s the first thing your visitors should see anyway, there’s nothing for them to do in there, they can’t even use the ABD.


It makes my blood boil when my villagers say Isabelle and RS are the reason my island is the way it is. I can’t remember the exact dialogue but something alone those lines, I believe.


----------



## Zane

SuperiorTech said:


> It makes my blood boil when my villagers say Isabelle and RS are the reason my island is the way it is. I can’t remember the exact dialogue but something alone those lines, I believe.



LoL oh man I know the exact dialogue you’re thinking of, they say something like “You know who the real brains behind the island is? ISABELLE” Like excuse u????


----------



## Reploid

Zane said:


> LoL oh man I know the exact dialogue you’re thinking of, they say something like “You know who the real brains behind the island is? ISABELLE” Like excuse u????


That’s the one! I never hit my villagers with my net but I tell you that was the closest I’ve felt to it.


----------



## RansomJack

I kinda miss tortimer island from new leaf. Its nice having friends over at the island but I miss the minigames to some degree.


----------



## chlostick

If I catch one more damn bass!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## rwmw

We were able to put trees next to cliffs in the direct so why not now...


----------



## DaviddivaD

trashpedia said:


> I got the tissue box too! However, some people said they got the DIY instead of a tissue box, which confuses me. I’m guessing it’s RNG but even then, I would rather prefer the DIY over a tissue box.



I got Mom's Tissue Box or whatever it's called in the mail at some point. I'm 100% positive I got it way before mother's day though. But I also got the low table DIY too. Ditto with Mom's knapsack. 

Ah, here it is....








						Mom's Tissue Box | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

Mom's Tissue Box can be found in New Horizons. You cannot order it from the catalog. It can be customized.




					villagerdb.com
				




There's also apparently a Mom's Cake that I didn't get yet.


----------



## Candy83

*My Rant:* I don’t like having furniture items which are available in different colors but which your humans cannot customize. I can be forgiving if Re-tail shop—with Reese and Cyrus—gets added. And I will be frank: This sucks!


----------



## Sweetley

RansomJack said:


> I kinda miss tortimer island from new leaf. Its nice having friends over at the island but I miss the minigames to some degree.


I'm just hoping that they gonna release a big summer update which adds Tortimer's island and Kapp'n who brings you with his boat to said island so that the boat dock also finally has a reason to exist...


----------



## meo

Is it just me or are the town tours videos a huge pet peeve due to the awkwardness?

It definitely makes me miss the dreamsuite even more for tour videos.

I feel like the vast majority you see, the host of the town either tries to awkwardly lead or follow the youtuber...and in either scenario it's constant awkward bumping into one another/cutting one another off/mistakenly blocking something they're trying to show/etc..
Like...just let them go through your town and get the video material lol. If I was going to have someone feature my town, I'd just greet them at the airport and then let them have at it. There's no real point for me to babysit unless I was on voice with them to commentate different projects or stories.


----------



## SpiritofAce

Animal Crossing Youtubers.


----------



## meggiewes

SpiritofAce said:


> Animal Crossing Youtubers.



What about them? I want to know the details of this rant!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Listen here Zipper T butthole, and listen well.
BACK OFF OF CHERRY BLOSSOM SEASON YOU RUINED MY FAVORITE SEASON NOW I CANT GET RECIPES BECAUSE OF ALL YOUR STUPID FRICKING EGG BALLOONS AND THIS IS PART OF THE REASON I HATE IT NOW IT WAS MY FAVORITE IN NEW LEAF I NEVER EVEN WANTED TO DO YOUR STUPID EVENT ANYWAY CAN'T I JUST COMMIT A MURDER FOR ONCE IN THIS PURE WORLD?????? MY GOD EVEN THE VILLAGERS ALL THEY TALK ABOUT IS EGG ON NMT ISLAND, EGG ON TREE, EGG ON ROCK, EGG FISH. SHUT UPPPPPPPPPP
I DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR EGGS I HAVE EYES AND AM ANNOYED AS FOXTROT

there all better 
(for anyone wondering I'm time traveled to CBS (cherry blossom season))


----------



## DaviddivaD

Last week Redd sold nothing but fake art... This week he didn't even show up. I got Label instead today. I don't find any of her clothes appealing to be honest. If that datamine posted is correct, Nintendo should swap Leif's guaranteed slot with Redd. But they probably won't.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

DaviddivaD said:


> Last week Redd sold nothing but fake art... This week he didn't even show up. I got Label instead today. I don't find any of her clothes appealing to be honest. If that datamine posted is correct, Nintendo should swap Leif's guaranteed slot with Redd. But they probably won't.


how bout' swapping redd with the easter event, find a painting underwater and on trees


----------



## trashpedia

Not really about the game itself but one of the artists I follow on Instagram drew lots of fan art of Raymond but had to disable the comments due to receiving hate and death threats >•> 

I honestly applaud them for pushing through. I rarely ever post my art online for reasons like this...


----------



## Ananas Dragon

trashpedia said:


> Not really about the game itself but one of the artists I follow on Instagram drew lots of fan art of Raymond but had to disable the comments due to receiving hate and death threats >•>
> 
> I honestly applaud them for pushing through. I rarely ever post my art online for reasons like this...


oH mY gOd dId yOu JuSt dRaW a CaT?

dIe

so stupid, they hate on people who like raymond and they hate on people who like unpopular villagers,

WHAT ARE WE SUPPOSED TO LIKE THEN??


----------



## trashpedia

Unhappyhome said:


> oH mY gOd dId yOu JuSt dRaW a CaT?
> 
> dIe
> 
> so stupid, they hate on people who like raymond and they hate on people who like unpopular villagers,
> 
> WHAT ARE WE SUPPOSED TO LIKE THEN??


People should be focused on hating the actual problem that caused it: gay fetishization and objectification. However, nobody wants to have that discussion =_=


----------



## absol

I'm island hopping rn and I'm so frustrated how it takes forever to get to one island and back
why can't we just go from island to island T_T
also my joycon drift is making everything 10x worse


----------



## daisyy

annoyed that there's a limit on shopping from nook's. nintendo, i'll still log on every day to play, i catalog several sets a day, i will be back again and ordering tomorrow lmao.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



trashpedia said:


> People should be focused on hating the actual problem that caused it: gay fetishization and objectification. However, nobody wants to have that discussion =_=


say it louder for those in the back!! (also mind sharing the artist? i'd love to support!)


----------



## Stitched

Finally got Redd again just to have all fakes available. Ugh. I wouldn't be so annoyed if he was guaranteed to come once a week.
Changing the rates at which islands appear with nook mile tickets is mega irritating. Why remove two of the actually useful ones? I've only seen a hybrid island once in the 100 something islands I've visited. I wish they'd fix stuff people are actually asking for rather than changing things not a single person thought was a problem.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

trashpedia said:


> People should be focused on hating the actual problem that caused it: gay fetishization and objectification. However, nobody wants to have that discussion =_=


Instead they blame it on the cat, now im gonna be honest I like raymond he's cool but i would never have him on my island because I JUST KNOW somebody's gonna attack me for it :/


----------



## DJStarstryker

Unhappyhome said:


> Listen here Zipper T butthole, and listen well.
> BACK OFF OF CHERRY BLOSSOM SEASON YOU RUINED MY FAVORITE SEASON NOW I CANT GET RECIPES BECAUSE OF ALL YOUR STUPID FRICKING EGG BALLOONS AND THIS IS PART OF THE REASON I HATE IT NOW IT WAS MY FAVORITE IN NEW LEAF I NEVER EVEN WANTED TO DO YOUR STUPID EVENT ANYWAY CAN'T I JUST COMMIT A MURDER FOR ONCE IN THIS PURE WORLD?????? MY GOD EVEN THE VILLAGERS ALL THEY TALK ABOUT IS EGG ON NMT ISLAND, EGG ON TREE, EGG ON ROCK, EGG FISH. SHUT UPPPPPPPPPP
> I DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR EGGS I HAVE EYES AND AM ANNOYED AS FOXTROT
> 
> there all better
> (for anyone wondering I'm time traveled to CBS (cherry blossom season))



That right there is one (of many) reason why I will never reset. I don't want to go through that egg hell again while trying to collect the cherry blossom recipes. I managed to get all of them, without TTing even, but it was such as huge hassle and took so much boring grinding and hearing those annoying egg balloons WHOOOOOOOSH over constantly.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

DJStarstryker said:


> That right there is one (of many) reason why I will never reset. I don't want to go through that egg hell again while trying to collect the cherry blossom recipes. I managed to get all of them, without TTing even, but it was such as huge hassle and took so much boring grinding and hearing those annoying egg balloons WHOOOOOOOSH over constantly.


the sound of a balloon present is traumatizing during those times


----------



## trashpedia

daisyy said:


> say it louder for those in the back!! (also mind sharing the artist? i'd love to support!)


They are @/pirateyokai on Instagram c:

also forgot to add but they did mainly focus on Touhou fan art before Raymond but I am totoally fine with them shifting to a new subject to focus on ^-^


----------



## Ananas Dragon

trashpedia said:


> They are @/pirateyokai on Instagram c:


okay that fan art was really good who hates on that???


----------



## haruenchi

I'm tired with Leif constantly offering me Mums and Lilies/Cosmos seeds when i already stocked them and will breed them last (alongside with blue Roses), i just want Rose seeds! And also, most of the default 'Expensive Item' in my town were Pink and i don't like them at all, i also didn't have Nintendo Online to compromise. I wish we could just customize all items or pay the Nooklings money for 'Expensive Item' to be customized!


----------



## Fey

Neechan said:


> A minor complaint, but I noticed that the summer grasses aren’t a dark green anymore? I thought that maybe I was looking in the wrong month, but even in August, it still looked the same as it did in may, only the trees got that summer green (and grass missed the memo)



I noticed this in screenshots posted by some TTers! It also looks like there’s not nearly as much variety with the grass colors in autumn—no sign of the purplish tones at all from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Xane_MM

JKDOS said:


> Pocket camp is free. But if you don't own a smartphone, I can help you you get the items.


I know I'm not who you were replying to, but I might be interested in the Pocket Camp items myself...at least some of them. (I do have an Android phone but I'm really not a fan of what the average mobile game tries to do, fooling people into wasting money.)


Loubelle said:


> Anyway, I logged out to play another game, but when I logged back in I saw her walking around in the opening screen thing  But when I tried to look for her I couldn't find her!!


I had a similar experience some time ago. I saw Celeste on the title screen, just before 12AM. Now, supposedly she doesn't disappear after 12AM, but by the time I got past Isabelle and the game reloaded the island, she was nowhere to be seen.


kojuuro said:


> Yeah literally, I don't see the point in them. I feel like I wasted my nook miles for nothing :/


I purchased custom design paths thinking they would behave even slightly differently than normal custom ground designs but nope...I could still kick them off the ground, couldn't smoothen corners, and they didn't appear on the map. My island originally used a custom brick pattern, but after getting this disappointing upgrade to Island Designer, I destroyed them and replaced them with that light, warm-colored stone pattern.


trashpedia said:


> I didn’t get the wooden low table DIY from HHA


Same. I wondered how other people had those cool-looking round but long wooden tables in their house, but it took a bit before someone actually made some for me. I now know the recipe, but only because someone gave me a spare one.


Romaki said:


> Why do NPC have birthdays if they never get any kind of celebration?


That is a good point... All they get is a single present from your character then they happily march around the room with their other friend. Meanwhile, humans get to blow out the candles, hit a pinata many times, and get cupcakes! (Of course, I'm not a fan of how animals get the Birthday Hat *every birthday, guaranteed* while humans only have a chance to get that cute thing...


Candy83 said:


> My Rant: I don’t like having furniture items which are available in different colors but which your humans cannot customize. I can be forgiving if Re-tail shop—with Reese and Cyrus—gets added. And I will be frank: This sucks!


This is one of the weirdest parts of the game. Why can I freely customize DIY items I make, customizing the wood color or pattern, but then I'm arbitrarily not allowed to customize, say, the wood color of an antique item? It's so inconsistent and illogical. Oh, it'll be nice if Cyrus isn't just here for Wedding Season.

I didn't play New Leaf much at all, but I know he handled customization there...and it would be great to have him able to take any "commercial" item and change it to any of its variants. It'd be helpful for getting the white variants of the Cute series items that so far, I have not gotten, and my Nook's Cranny "cute" items are always *blue*...


SpiritofAce said:


> Animal Crossing Youtubers.


For me, what annoys me about those YouTubers is how they have tons of friends, their fans, which proceed to send them free stuff constantly, which they open in their videos. They aren't doing anything to deserve these items, people. It's no fair they get showered in gifts but yet if I'd want something, I have to manually ask someone and always trade. This is a problem any popular YouTuber has, though. They always get free stuff, while people like me get...nothing like that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Xane_MM said:


> I know I'm not who you were replying to, but I might be interested in the Pocket Camp items myself...at least some of them. (I do have an Android phone but I'm really not a fan of what the average mobile game tries to do, fooling people into wasting money.)
> I had a similar experience some time ago. I saw Celeste on the title screen, just before 12AM. Now, supposedly she doesn't disappear after 12AM, but by the time I got past Isabelle and the game reloaded the island, she was nowhere to be seen.
> I purchased custom design paths thinking they would behave even slightly differently than normal custom ground designs but nope...I could still kick them off the ground, couldn't smoothen corners, and they didn't appear on the map. My island originally used a custom brick pattern, but after getting this disappointing upgrade to Island Designer, I destroyed them and replaced them with that light, warm-colored stone pattern.
> Same. I wondered how other people had those cool-looking round but long wooden tables in their house, but it took a bit before someone actually made some for me. I now know the recipe, but only because someone gave me a spare one.
> That is a good point... All they get is a single present from your character then they happily march around the room with their other friend. Meanwhile, humans get to blow out the candles, hit a pinata many times, and get cupcakes! (Of course, I'm not a fan of how animals get the Birthday Hat *every birthday, guaranteed* while humans only have a chance to get that cute thing...
> This is one of the weirdest parts of the game. Why can I freely customize DIY items I make, customizing the wood color or pattern, but then I'm arbitrarily not allowed to customize, say, the wood color of an antique item? It's so inconsistent and illogical. Oh, it'll be nice if Cyrus isn't just here for Wedding Season.
> 
> I didn't play New Leaf much at all, but I know he handled customization there...and it would be great to have him able to take any "commercial" item and change it to any of its variants. It'd be helpful for getting the white variants of the Cute series items that so far, I have not gotten, and my Nook's Cranny "cute" items are always *blue*...
> For me, what annoys me about those YouTubers is how they have tons of friends, their fans, which proceed to send them free stuff constantly, which they open in their videos. They aren't doing anything to deserve these items, people. It's no fair they get showered in gifts but yet if I'd want something, I have to manually ask someone and always trade. This is a problem any popular YouTuber has, though. They always get free stuff, while people like me get...nothing like that.


ikr, hm you make videos? take my 10498923 nmt, raymond and 200 star fragments along with my gold tool diys?
hm your a nice person but don't make videos? you can have Megan for 999999999 nmt


----------



## Xane_MM

Unhappyhome said:


> ikr, hm you make videos? take my 10498923 nmt, raymond and 200 star fragments along with my gold tool diys?
> hm your a nice person but don't make videos? you can have Megan for 999999999 nmt


*Exactly.* It's really silly how just being popular and making videos makes everyone more willing to give things, even when they are really just another human that should be treated equally. I'll say, this is what makes it hard for me to want to watch any Animal Crossing let's plays on YouTube, the fear that they will one day open their mailbox and a bunch of fanmail will be greeting them, giving them unfair advantages. (Legitimate friends giving stuff is more acceptable, as it isn't an unfair popularity perk. Also, it's insane how many NMT people want for things. The duplication glitch that was patched is only going to make it worse.)


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Xane_MM said:


> *Exactly.* It's really silly how just being popular and making videos makes everyone more willing to give things, even when they are really just another human that should be treated equally. I'll say, this is what makes it hard for me to want to watch any Animal Crossing let's plays on YouTube, the fear that they will one day open their mailbox and a bunch of fanmail will be greeting them, giving them unfair advantages. (Legitimate friends giving stuff is more acceptable, as it isn't an unfair popularity perk. Also, it's insane how many NMT people want for things. The duplication glitch that was patched is only going to make it worse.)


And it's not even just AC no no no...

How people treat any famous people in games (estimate by me) :
60%: TAKE MY RARE ITEMS TAKE IT!
15% I hate that person ew
20% omg omg pls can i have something notice me your my fave
5% okay your nice i mean you exist cool but im not giving you stuff

How people treat new players to AC series (not directly related but still)
25% oh hey so my low table is worth 100 nmt pay up
20% hey need some help?
30% LOL YOU LIKE THAT VILLAGER THEY AREN'T POPULAR LOL
the remaining percent: HAHA NOOB

How people treat normal players:
35% OMG YOU LIKE RAYMOND EW EVERYONE LIKES HIM ITS YOUR FAULT ECONOMY DEAD YOU SUCK DIE
20% *actually normal people/ tbters*
30% wow you don't have 999999999 billion bells or nook miles? your a noob
the remaining percent: turnips/visits to my island are 50 nmt, looking at my villagers is an extra 5 nmt per look


----------



## trashpedia

Xane_MM said:


> *Exactly.* It's really silly how just being popular and making videos makes everyone more willing to give things, even when they are really just another human that should be treated equally. I'll say, this is what makes it hard for me to want to watch any Animal Crossing let's plays on YouTube, the fear that they will one day open their mailbox and a bunch of fanmail will be greeting them, giving them unfair advantages. (Legitimate friends giving stuff is more acceptable, as it isn't an unfair popularity perk. Also, it's insane how many NMT people want for things. The duplication glitch that was patched is only going to make it worse.)


Not to gatekeep, but my only problem with youtubers is that a lot of them are clearly doing it for the trend. It rubs me in a wrong way when some of them act as if they have been playing the series for a long them and and then spread misinformation about the game. It comes off fake and pretentious like most online influencers lol. I bet that once quarantine is over and Cyberpunk 2077 or any other large game gets released, they’re going to forget AC altogether and pretend it never happened.


----------



## Romaki

Why isn't Able Sisters open as long as Nook's Cranny?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Romaki said:


> Why isn't Able Sisters open as long as Nook's Cranny?


Sable needs a break maybe?


----------



## Romaki

Unhappyhome said:


> Sable needs a break maybe?



Well, she doesn't have to sew all day. And it's not like the Nookies work in shifts either.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Romaki said:


> Well, she doesn't have to sew all day. And it's not like the Nookies work in shifts either.


she sews all day though, regardless of if she has to or not


----------



## Romaki

Unhappyhome said:


> she sews all day though, regardless of if she has to or not



Well I'm saying that she doesn't have to... it's a game anyway...


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Romaki said:


> Well I'm saying that she doesn't have to... it's a game anyway...


i know but she does :c somebody give this hedgehog 10000000000 bells (aka buy all the crowns)


----------



## alpacalypse

i used up 22 nmt and somehow encountered four duplicates in that timespan D: rng, please be kind to me


----------



## Bethboj

Chachamaru said:


> How do you unlock them? I have gone to around 15 islands and have gotten nothing but hyacinths and cosmos. I have nooks cranny upgraded to it's second (final..?) level and still have nothing but tulips, cosmos, and hyacinths. Really want lilies..


I got lilies from Leif once!


----------



## Chachamaru

Bethboj said:


> I got lilies from Leif once!


Ah yeah lmao thats a very old post from back before leif was in the game.


----------



## starlightsong

Xane_MM said:


> That is a good point... All they get is a single present from your character then they happily march around the room with their other friend. Meanwhile, humans get to blow out the candles, hit a pinata many times, and get cupcakes! (Of course, I'm not a fan of how animals get the Birthday Hat *every birthday, guaranteed* while humans only have a chance to get that cute thing...



I could be wrong, but I interpreted that post as being about the special NPCs rather than the villagers! The villagers deserve better too but the special NPCs all have official birthdays that are on their amiibo cards and everything, Sable’s being November 22nd for example, and they get literally zero acknowledgement of it  It always makes me sad and I wonder why nintendo even bothers giving them birthdays.


----------



## Blueskyy

mentali said:


> I'm island hopping rn and I'm so frustrated how it takes forever to get to one island and back
> why can't we just go from island to island T_T
> also my joycon drift is making everything 10x worse


There are fixed for Joy Con drift. Mine was pretty bad handheld and obnoxious when in tv mode. I had a Pro Controller arrive today and I forgot how the controls were supposed to feel normally. I’m not used to my character not running left or struggling to look up into the sky. It’s a whole new world and worth the price imo.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



trashpedia said:


> People should be focused on hating the actual problem that caused it: gay fetishization and objectification. However, nobody wants to have that discussion =_=



I’m pretty open minded to people wanting to head-cannon but sometimes I see fans on the borderline of making it a fetish. I dunno. Sometimes it weirds me out with some of the fan art out there.


----------



## mirukushake

I wake up at the buttcrack of dawn so I rarely play past 9, 9:30pm in my game. I was TT-ing and accidentally set my game to a time a few hours after I usually play on a night with Celeste. I got more shooting stars in one hour than I've gotten in the entire previous two months. So apparently it's not that I wasn't getting them, I am just literally never awake to see any. Lame.


----------



## Zane

branches don’t need to spawn on the ground every day... pls.... I promise I am fine shaking the trees if I need any....


----------



## marea

SuperiorTech said:


> That’s the one! I never hit my villagers with my net but I tell you that was the closest I’ve felt to it.


Hahaha! I guess they never saw her snoring bubbles while still on the job before lol. I mean, she "works" all day so i will cut her some slack.

My rant for today is that i am bored of the current fence colours. They all seem neutral to me which is great but some times i want something more colorful.


----------



## Opal

Lack of fruit variety is annoying, there were so many fruits in NL such as lychees, durians, bananas, lemons, pumpkins and more! Anyone know if we'll get more fruits with updates?

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

Also I find it weird that furniture has so many colour variations and you have to find different ways to obtain them instead of just being able to change the colour by customisation


----------



## JKDOS

Xane_MM said:


> I know I'm not who you were replying to, but I might be interested in the Pocket Camp items myself...at least some of them. (I do have an Android phone but I'm really not a fan of what the average mobile game tries to do, fooling people into wasting money.).



You don't have to pay any real money or play the game. You just download it, pass the tutorial and then get a code to unlock the items in the settings menu


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I don't usually vent but here goes.

This is not aimed directly aimed towards the game, but I hate how social media causes a lot of unnecessary chaos (such as Raymond craziness, time traveling, etc.). As a person who barely uses it and sees insane posts there, I shake my head that people are losing their heads over something fairly minor? Also, it seems to be a deadly space where people spread misinformation and create fear towards others. Let's not get started on the explicit material that slips through the cracks... I bet you a million bells that if social media did not exist, none of this would have happened. Or at the very least these problems are minimal. 

As for the Youtubers, I don't know what to say since I avoid big channels, but they give me a certain vibe that makes me feel unwelcome and not genuine. Clickbait titles, constantly reminding viewers to subscribe (my sub box is already cluttered), and just jumping on the bandwagon really. I play Animal Crossing to have a good time and make memories with my sister and animals, not to be famous for 10 minutes. And if your main purpose is to do just that, it's pretty tiring if you think about it.


----------



## Le Ham

So I met Astrid at my campsite, and invited her to my island, a couple days ago. I didn't realize how relatively colorless and strange-looking she is without the default white shirt with colorful stars she used to wear prior to NH. That was like her entire appeal, lol. Instead she now wears a black t-shirt dress (the sealion one). Why'd they do that? I mean it's a small thing sure, and she is my villager now, but it makes me wonder what kind of thought went into giving villagers their default shirts this time around. For some (like Roald's red flannel) it's a home run, for others not so much.

If I find that shirt in the Able Sisters that's going to her ASAP.


----------



## seularin

y'know how the items have pictures in your storage? why can't they show up in our inventory c':


----------



## John Wick

Why are the item graphics so poor?

Please give us back some upgraded older sets and stop with the wood! 

I'm going to craft a boat and get off this island unless Nintendo gives up back ALL the food items!

Food hats are NOT the same. :-/


----------



## SarahsNY

I hate the realistic fish. Give me the googley eyes back.


----------



## Candy83

> _[Originally posted by me, *Candy83*:]
> 
> My Rant:_ I don’t like having furniture items which are available in different colors but which your humans cannot customize. I can be forgiving if Re-tail shop—with Reese and Cyrus—gets added. And I will be frank: This sucks!






Xane_MM said:


> This is one of the weirdest parts of the game. Why can I freely customize DIY items I make, customizing the wood color or pattern, but then I'm arbitrarily not allowed to customize, say, the wood color of an antique item? It's so inconsistent and illogical. Oh, it'll be nice if Cyrus isn't just here for Wedding Season.
> 
> I didn't play New Leaf much at all, but I know he handled customization there...and it would be great to have him able to take any "commercial" item and change it to any of its variants. It'd be helpful for getting the white variants of the Cute series items that so far, I have not gotten, and my Nook's Cranny "cute" items are always *blue*...



What I think explains this is that “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” creators and developers made choices that, for the game-players, turned out to become compromises.

In “New Horizons,” we get to do with our islands basically whatever we want; most obviously, this is with terraforming. We can’t move Resident Services. But all other buildings, including houses, can be moved for the sake of making our islands have layouts we appreciate.

That was not possible in “New Leaf.” The only things we could move were Public Works Projects which were not permanent.

In “New Leaf,” every item that can be customized was customizable in town. Just take that item to Re-tail, pay for Cyrus to perform the job, and you were good.

In “New Horizons,” some items can be customized but a lot of items—especially household items—are not.

Why did “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” creators and developers do this?

I think it is because of _stretching_ the life of the game. It costs millions to create, develop, manufacture, promote, and sell the game. They don’t intend to turn around with a brand-new version—say, “Animal Crossing: Planet Life”—and go through their processes too soon. There is no guarantee that each successive edition will be a success to the degree needed for the business that is Nintendo.

So, a decision like this is made to keep game-players occupied and to keep playing, playing, playing.

They likely figured they did not have to have a complete game. Usage of the Internet makes it possible to deliver “updates” and “special events.”

So, we can continue with our great anticipation of what may lie ahead.

In my “Rant,” I was expressing a part of “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” that I now find to be a nuisance.

I recently came across and watched a YouTube-published video in which the content creator reported that it has been observed, by a game-player who brought it to his attention, that the color of an island’s airport determines the colors of particular items of, say, outdoor pieces of furniture.

This does not surprise me.

We game-players feel mixed results over this. Some colors we want. Some other colors we do not want.

This is a deliberate choice to motivate game-players to be and stay involved with playing “New Horizons” for years to come. I understand. But, I do have this “Rant” that is applicable to this thread’s topic.

I hate having to grind for this stuff because, frankly, I am not always in the mood. Really—I could go buy another game console and retail game and come through with an island which produces different colors; do however many resets; and grind. Or, I could I aggressively monitor for threads—here or elsewhere—and pursue what my island (and homes) are lacking in order to further build the catalog. No matter—this is an absolute _grind_. And for what? So that I can make, for example, my island representative’s house appear as being fitting for the No. 1 person on the island. (Yes—it does boils down to that.)

This is a good topic.

I appreciate these _Rants_.


----------



## Clock

I wish it was easier like some of the previous games when it was easy to get all fruits without going online and trading.


----------



## Sefyre

whimsycreator said:


> Hmm... it seems a lot of people aren’t getting items the game is supposed to give to you. (For example, the mom’s napsack. Some people didn’t get it. My character got theirs, but on the wrong date (I got it on the 4th instead of the 2nd...) I wonder why this is.)



I never got the low table on my main account, either, and I definitely wasn't time traveling.

Funny enough though, my player 2 account got it.

It never occurred to me that both accounts should have gotten the DIY. 

However, my partner who also plays shares my exact same experience - they never got the low table DIY on their main account, but they got it on their player 2 account. 

I'm confused.


----------



## JKDOS

Crossing123 said:


> I wish it was easier like some of the previous games when it was easy to get all fruits without going online and trading.



You still can get all the fruits without going online

You can receive foreign fruit in the mail, and we all have a sister fruit island with NMTs


----------



## Clock

JKDOS said:


> You still can get all the fruits without going online
> 
> You can receive foreign fruit in the mail, and we all have a sister fruit island with NMTs


I only obtained peaches from mom, cherries from the sister island. So villagers can send other fruit?


----------



## JaydenRocks0

New leaf had diving, more customization,gyroids,silver tools, more fish and bugs, MORE home upgrades, and more importantly, VISUAL WEAR ON YOUR TOOLS! Why, nintendo, why dont you bring more good stuff?


----------



## JKDOS

Crossing123 said:


> I only obtained peaches from mom, cherries from the sister island. So villagers can send other fruit?



The dataminers may need to look into it but I assume so. I'm thinking there's a chance to receive more fruit from your mom time to time. The main problem is it seems the chance of villagers sending you mail seems very low in this game.


----------



## Jellieyz

I just need more space for path designs ;-;

I thought you could make a new character and store them there but you can't and that uspet me.


----------



## Sid

My only major issue is how repetitive the villager dialogue is. I would love each one to feel more like an individual instead of just a personality type.

all my other complaints are petty


----------



## JKDOS

covid said:


> My only major issue is how repetitive the villager dialogue is. I would love each one to feel more like an individual instead of just a personality type.
> 
> all my other complaints are petty



What would it take to pay someone to sit down and write some more villager dialogue for an hour. It doesn't sound too unreasonable.


----------



## Xane_MM

Candy83 said:


> I think it is because of _stretching_ the life of the game. It costs millions to create, develop, manufacture, promote, and sell the game. They don’t intend to turn around with a brand-new version—say, “Animal Crossing: Planet Life”—and go through their processes too soon. There is no guarantee that each successive edition will be a success to the degree needed for the business that is Nintendo.
> 
> So, a decision like this is made to keep game-players occupied and to keep playing, playing, playing.


Hmm... I think you might be right! I've heard other things from New Leaf were removed in New Horizons (such as being able to sell forged art)...I don't know why they'd go backward for New Horizons other than to keep players playing, as you said. They really need to make it possible to change color schemes. I kinda feel bad for those that can't go online so they have to rely almost entirely on random drops from trees, balloons, and animal villager gifts...


----------



## victoriae350

Someone asked for 150NMT for a FLIPPEN Mush Lamp DIY!!! The heck. I'm really annoyed right now!! Might as well ask for my arms, legs and first born!!


----------



## TheDuke55

There's a lot that bugs me about this game (and it's because I like it and want it to be perfect) but right now my biggest gripe has to be the lackluster events. I did Stamp Day one time and even then I was laughing at how uneventful it felt and how it seemed like they put the minimal effort into it.

Now whenever I talk to Blathers to access fossils I have to hear him go on about how Stamp Day is still going on even though nothing has changed. And then we get kicked out of his dialogue so we have to open it again to get the fossils assessed.

I would rather have an event that was only one day that a lot of effort was put into instead of some minimal effort event that goes on for week(s). I don't know if this is something close to how Pocket Camp's events were handled because I never played it. Bunny Day kind of did the same thing although it at least involved interaction more. It should've never been a week long though, where you're getting eggs from all your resources when you already have triple the amount you need.

And it was annoying catching water eggs during the fishing tourney. They could've programmed water eggs to not spawn on the fishing tourney day. It was a simple oversight they looked over. I mentioned it here, but the fishing tourney was literally just one of the NL Island's fishing tours reused in lieu of a event.

And it sucks that there will be four more throughout the yearly season that are probably the same exact thing. I pushed myself to get all the medals so I don't see myself bothering with the other three. I will just do it one time to get the Nook Mile badge and that's it. Most of CJ's prizes look like stuff they could've sold at Nooklings and no one would had known any better. It's a downgrade from the stuff Chip gave us. I actually actively participated in all the fishing tournaments just to get those wacky fish furniture. A coral bed, angler fish lamp, crab clock and more? That's the wacky zany AC I know. The stuff CJ gives is too common and modern.

And Chip only gave so many per event, which gave us reason to keep participating in them. If CJ's prizes stay the same I bet there won't be many bothering with the event the next three times. Unless it's their first time.

I'm a little worried how events like Halloween and Christmas will play out (among the other popular ones) Heck they got rid of April Fools and that one was kind of fun trying to deduce who was the dopple-ganger.


----------



## Morningowl

I am sorry Orville but the Pelican crew were more efficient but I do appreciate sending my long distance friends letters and that mail storage is huge, Its just I really want to send multiple letters at once please .


----------



## h1pst4r

Some of the villager interiors are weird... I let Cherry move out yesterday bc she had her default home, so I started looking at which uchi villagers were cute and had nice interiors. What is Pashmina's house?!?! And Mira's?! (Mira is actually at my campsite, but I had her in NL. I can see they totally nerfed her astro house though)


----------



## starlightsong

Xane_MM said:


> Hmm... I think you might be right! I've heard other things from New Leaf were removed in New Horizons (such as being able to sell forged art)...I don't know why they'd go backward for New Horizons other than to keep players playing, as you said. They really need to make it possible to change color schemes. I kinda feel bad for those that can't go online so they have to rely almost entirely on random drops from trees, balloons, and animal villager gifts...


Not to go off topic but I’m 99% sure you can’t sell fake art in NL either? I guess I’d have to get my game and TT to get Redd to be sure but I remember Reese just letting you pay to dispose of it as if it was regular old trash, and when I googled if you could I found people saying the same thing. Still though, that’s better than NH where the only option is to use a trash can item and if you do try to sell it Timmy & Tommy make you reselect every. single. item. which made me _so_ mad when it happened to me.
I agree with you on everything else though, I hate how so many things are restricted to require you to go online to get them, like fruits (I really don’t think you can get them all offline since I’ve seen no evidence of this), color variations, and before Leif, entire flowers. At least in New Leaf going online is free, but now it costs a price that not everybody wants to pay or even can.


----------



## Candy83

Xane_MM said:


> Hmm... I think you might be right! I've heard other things from New Leaf were removed in New Horizons (such as being able to sell forged art)...I don't know why they'd go backward for New Horizons other than to keep players playing, as you said. They really need to make it possible to change color schemes. I kinda feel bad for those that can't go online so they have to rely almost entirely on random drops from trees, balloons, and animal villager gifts...



Quality wise, “New Leaf” is the better game.


----------



## Xane_MM

New Horizons added some nice things like terraforming, outside furniture, and of course the great graphics but...yeah, I'm starting to agree with that. Sounds like New Leaf did some things better, and of course came with all of it content included instead of being drip-fed through occasional updates. I didn't play New Leaf much, though. It'd probably be less...worrying to know I could easily change any furniture to any other color instead of New Horizons' "locked color" nonsense where I have to get lucky or do trades to get the exact colors I'm after.

One thing I don't miss from my limited time with New Leaf is that stupid censorship. Innocent word combinations? Can't use those words. I don't miss that stupidity one bit. The "report" feature and warnings are better than silencing the user's desired name choices. If this was a New *Leaf* rant thread, that's the one thing I'd be mainly ranting about.

Really, I've come to realize that's probably my biggest problem with New Horizons, the arbitrary customization restrictions. Second to that'd possibly be how short conversations are now, though the dumbed down talking is a problem that's been getting worse with every game.


----------



## angiepie

Not necessarily to the game itself but I really really hate how badly the value of NMT have gone up. That’s all that people on discord want. The value of bells too. 40k for a natural garden table DIY? One of the basic tables most people get in the beginning of the game lol. I’ve gotten hybrid flowers for less


----------



## tanisha23

I really want to ability to store flowers. I wanna decorate my beaches, but they are filled to the brim with flowers! I don't have to heart to trash my hybrids. I know that a lot of people are struggling with this problem as well, so giving them away, or selling them wouldn't be so successful. Nintendo, give me a greenhouse!


----------



## Sharksheep

I hate how long you have to run in place to jump over a small body of water. The stepping stones look cute but they are not practical. I also wish you can rotate path designs so they don't take up 4-12 design slots or give us more design slots


----------



## Candy83

Xane_MM said:


> _New Horizons_ added some nice things like terraforming, outside furniture, and of course the great graphics but...yeah, I'm starting to agree with that. Sounds like _New Leaf_ did some things better, and of course came with all of it content included instead of being drip-fed through occasional updates. I didn't play New Leaf much, though. It'd probably be less...worrying to know I could easily change any furniture to any other color instead of New Horizons' "locked color" nonsense where I have to get lucky or do trades to get the exact colors I'm after.
> 
> One thing I don't miss from my limited time with _New Leaf_ is that stupid censorship. Innocent word combinations? Can't use those words. I don't miss that stupidity one bit. The "report" feature and warnings are better than silencing the user's desired name choices. If this was a _New _*Leaf* rant thread, that's the one thing I'd be mainly ranting about.
> 
> Really, I've come to realize that's probably my biggest problem with _New Horizons_, the arbitrary customization restrictions. Second to that'd possibly be how short conversations are now, though the dumbed down talking is a problem that's been getting worse with every game.



All are very good points about “New Horizons.”

I haven’t thought about some of your other points about “New Leaf” in a while.

_Here is what I am noticing:_ 

I got “New Leaf,” here in the United States, in August 2013.

(I was playing it all the way through March 2020. You can see the listing, in my signature, of the towns I created. I have others, which were not strong enough, that I did not make public.)

I bought the digital copy of “New Horizons” and started playing it shortly after midnight on its release date March 20, 2020.

Here in late-May 2020, I am ready to put down the game “New Horizons,” and break from it for at least a week, maybe two.

After two months with “New Leaf,” I was not wanting a break.

I’m not disappointed in “New Horizons.” 

I’m not satisfied.


----------



## marea

@Sharksheep I feel like if you press "A" you can jump quicker, but tilt your stick in the direction you want to move in.


----------



## Shawna

I don’t know if I’ve talked about this yet, but I think we should have the option to opt out of HHA letters. -.-


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Speaking of things New Leaf did right - the information that came with the insects, fish and fossils you donated was genuinely interesting and could be read anytime. 

Yes, New Horizons gave an excellent update to the museum but where's the little information that you can read? Oh, Blathers tells you once when you donate whatever you donate, and it's such riveting information like:

"Scorpions! How scary! They're all venomous but some are deadlier than others."

"This dinosaur? It was kind of like a big turtle that lived X amount of years ago." 

This doesn't feel like information Blathers would say, and it's so basic and worthless there's no point in listening to him. This is a downgrade from New Leaf (and probably previous ACs) and it makes Blathers sound stupid.


----------



## monsieurberry

Here's where I'm at as I've only played New Leaf and New Horizons...New Horizons is the better game and it's the one I've put more hours into. To be frank, I stopped regularly playing New Leaf after the first year. I can see how the things they took out of NH that were in New Leaf is going to leave previous players disappointed (even if the "depth" of the content isn't quite as grand as some players would lead you to believe). This is why I'm hoping they add this stuff back in and soon.

However, foundational New Horizons is an improvement over New Leaf and is why I'm still holding out so much hope for this game. I think a lot of people are misremembering aspects of that older game because they'll complain about something in NH that has been the case for that game as well (and sometimes even for every other animal crossing game). Now did they take as big of a leap forward as they could have? No. This is where I'm disappointed but hoping the updates really smash it out of the park.

I'm hesitant to judge too much of the content of the recent updates because I do feel like they were heavily affected by the pandemic.

My number one complaint right now is I need to see more villager involvement. New Leaf only did this slightly better (because of the events, the villagers feel way less like robots in NH) but it's 2020 and I know NH can go all out. For example, the International Museum Day should have included a tour dialogue with the villagers all in the museum. Simple things like this make memories.

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



LaylaTheMayor said:


> Speaking of things New Leaf did right - the information that came with the insects, fish and fossils you donated was genuinely interesting and could be read anytime.
> 
> Yes, New Horizons gave an excellent update to the museum but where's the little information that you can read? Oh, Blathers tells you once when you donate whatever you donate, and it's such riveting information like:
> 
> "Scorpions! How scary! They're all venomous but some are deadlier than others."
> 
> "This dinosaur? It was kind of like a big turtle that lived X amount of years ago."
> 
> This doesn't feel like information Blathers would say, and it's so basic and worthless there's no point in listening to him. This is a downgrade from New Leaf (and probably previous ACs) and it makes Blathers sound stupid.



Sorry, I'm not trying to get into multiple arguments but things like this make me a bit screwy. NL had very little dialogue from Blathers in the first place as regards donations; and even still you aren't quite representing what Blathers said correctly. Most of the donations have interesting facts tied to them and NL basically said one or two lines that amounted to the same thing.

I do wish however that when you view the donation it would have additional facts. I agree with you there. Such a simple addition that I don't know why they didn't include.


----------



## TheDuke55

Candy83 said:


> All are very good points about “New Horizons.”
> 
> I haven’t thought about some of your other points about “New Leaf” in a while.
> 
> _Here is what I am noticing:_
> 
> I got “New Leaf,” here in the United States, in August 2013.
> 
> (I was playing it all the way through March 2020. You can see the listing, in my signature, of the towns I created. I have others, which were not strong enough, that I did not make public.)
> 
> I bought the digital copy of “New Horizons” and started playing it shortly after midnight on its release date March 20, 2020.
> 
> Here in late-May 2020, I am ready to put down the game “New Horizons,” and break from it for at least a week, maybe two.
> 
> After two months with “New Leaf,” I was not wanting a break.
> 
> I’m not disappointed in “New Horizons.”
> 
> I’m not satisfied.


I think this is mostly because New Leaf was a finished game by the time it was released. New Horizon is not. You could dig up gyroids from the get-go. Events were not locked behind updates. Leif was there from the start (you just had to do get to the point where the Nooks upgrade or maybe I am remember that wrong, but they were already there.)

Same thing with the Roost and any other npc that may be coming back. Oh and Redd/the art. We didn't have to wait two months for him to make his return.

Little things like that can be the difference from having something extra to do with your game from the start to waiting for it for two months.

I was kind of burned out by the game around the time I finished the scripted deserted island story. Other games gave you 5 or so villagers at the start. This right here gives you more interactions with the game. NH just gives you 2 and the 3 you find from island hopping take several days for them all to move and having to furnish their entire house for them to come was less fun and more chore.

Having amiibos take 3 game days to be convinced to move to your island was also a pain. I loved inviting an amiibo in NL and being able to move them in right away.



Yeah Blather's information from NL was a downgrade. It was like 'Oh blank? I remember this when I was a featherless baby, but I digress!' or some crap like that. But Blathers in PG and WW was amazing. He actually told me interesting facts. NH Blathers is a step in the right direction, but some of it is ramblings and I don't like that.

I have none saved so I can't cite it word from word, but it would be like 'Oh this is a clown fish! I wonder if it entertains schools of fish! That's a little Ichthyology joke eh wot!'


----------



## Bethboj

victoriae350 said:


> Someone asked for 150NMT for a FLIPPEN Mush Lamp DIY!!! The heck. I'm really annoyed right now!! Might as well ask for my arms, legs and first born!!


 This!

there’s a group of maybe 10% of this community that is, I’m sorry but, pure ****.

people having bidding wars over a cat and asking for NMT and bells just to let you on their island.

first of all, where everyone getting these millions of NMT. Don’t tell me you sit at that bloody machine buying them one at a time. No cat is worth that pain.

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Think the only think that’s really annoyed me is that Nintendo still think blathers needs to apologise EVERY TIME HES ASLEEP during the day. It’s been god damn 15 years since I first got into AC games with WW. Why do you still need that dialogue all day every day


----------



## TheDuke55

No one can convince me otherwise that someone hacked a bunch of NMT in via some kind of save editor and distributed them out in bulk and then it just took off from there.

If someone can hack their game to have Timmy and Tommy selling turnips for 999 anything is possible. People are already making trees that can sprout trees and wishing star pieces.


----------



## Bethboj

TheDuke55 said:


> TheDuke55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can convince me otherwise that someone hacked a bunch of NMT in via some kind of save editor and distributed them out in bulk and then it just took off from there.
> 
> If someone can hack their game to have Timmy and Tommy selling turnips for 999 anything is possible. People are already making trees that can sprout trees and wishing star pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I thought. kinda sucks that it happened, but it happens every game I suppose.
> I just feel like if I sold a villager for let’s say 100 NMT then what’s the point in even logging on the next day? It would take the fun out of the game for me.
> 
> also those star fragment trees look beautiful and it made me sad finding out that they were just hacked money trees or whatever.
Click to expand...


----------



## whimsycreator

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Speaking of things New Leaf did right - the information that came with the insects, fish and fossils you donated was genuinely interesting and could be read anytime.
> 
> Yes, New Horizons gave an excellent update to the museum but where's the little information that you can read? Oh, Blathers tells you once when you donate whatever you donate, and it's such riveting information like:
> 
> "Scorpions! How scary! They're all venomous but some are deadlier than others."
> 
> "This dinosaur? It was kind of like a big turtle that lived X amount of years ago."
> 
> This doesn't feel like information Blathers would say, and it's so basic and worthless there's no point in listening to him. This is a downgrade from New Leaf (and probably previous ACs) and it makes Blathers sound stupid.



Not saying it’s justified, but I’m guessing it’s so younger kids can understand what Blathers is saying. But at the same time, I also agree with you. I personally love when video games have educational value, and I feel like a lot of it had been taken out of the game because they thought people wouldn’t care.


----------



## Fluuffy

TheDuke55 said:


> No one can convince me otherwise that someone hacked a bunch of NMT in via some kind of save editor and distributed them out in bulk and then it just took off from there.
> 
> If someone can hack their game to have Timmy and Tommy selling turnips for 999 anything is possible. People are already making trees that can sprout trees and wishing star pieces.



999 bells turnip price? What? Were people actually able to /hackdo this? First, I thought those star trees was just a jk but then people posted about them here in the forum wow.


----------



## Stitched

My rant today is having to talk to Blathers twice to check fossils and donate things because he just has to tell me about the stamp rally I've already done and then end the conversation.


----------



## seularin

i jus want my villagers to be mean 2 me


----------



## Neechan

Yee said:


> Snip



Looking at clothes, there’s an item called the starry tank top, but it’s only available in summer months, it’s close to what she wore in nl



Spoiler



Also, am I the only on that’s bothered at the fact they use gender neutral pronouns? Nothing against it, but It’s real bothersome when a villager of mine mentions my sister and are using they/them and not she/her (or he/him)

Ex from a cranky ”That remind me... You heard the latest about <person>? I heard they were shaking trees all over the island, so I did my best to keep my distance, <catchphrase>. Didnt want to be anywhere nearby when they shook loose a wasp nest...“ or “Oh—I saw <person> today. Dunno what they were up to exactly, but they were doin’ it with a lotta pep in their step, <catchphrase>.“

again, not looking for a debate, just curious


----------



## Wolfie

Hello all! I was inactive for a long while but I have returned since I just recently started playing New Horizons about two weeks ago. I like it but I have some complaints so far. It just feels so lackluster compared to New Leaf. I know it's still pretty new but so many features were removed that did not need to be, and some features were added that did not need to be. 

For starters, I LOVE Isabelle. She is adorable and my favorite NPC, but her presence in this game feels kinda pointless. Meanwhile, some NPCs that could have had a purpose in the game, such as Gracie, Reese, Cyrus, Cooper, Booker etc. are no where to be seen. 

I don't mind the DIYs, but the breaking of tools is so annoying and pointless. I know that has been mentioned a lot already but I hate it. 

Speaking of pointless, don't even get me started on the mystery islands. The only good thing about the islands is that I will _occasionally_ get foreign fruit or fish that I don't have on my main island, but for the most part they are so pointless and not worth the tickets. The fact that there are no lockers and you have to depend on your limited pocket space doesn't help. I am paying 2000 Nook Miles to obtain items that are worth about the same, if not less, than the items I get on own island. At least in the islands in ACNL you could get a bunch of rare bugs and sharks, and you had a lot of space to get as many as you wanted. The islands in ACNL were also much cheaper than what you are paying to go to the islands in ACNH. I also miss Tortimer's mini games, and if they want to charge us to go to these islands, they should at least have mini games. 

Nook Miles also feel pointless. Why not just keep bells as a main currency?

I hate that you have to pay real money to play online and let people into your town. So far I only have had one visitor, and that was because I won a giveaway on Twitter for a few items, yet I still had to pay for a subscription for online play to let them in. Meanwhile in ACNL I had tons of visitors for free. I know the paying for online play thing is for all Switch games and not just for ACNH, but it's still annoying. 

My game also sometimes doesn't save at all even if it autosaved or I saved it myself. I don't know if it is an issue with my game or my Switch. 

I'm sure that there is more I have, but that's all I can think of for now. Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of things about the game, like I actually like the DIY projects, the designs of the game, and how much easier it is to change your look. I am satisfied with most of my villagers so far, too. I managed to have Rosie, one of my favorites from ACNL, spawn in my village. I also had Ellie (one of my official new favorites as you can see) and Leonardo spawn, and they grew on me fast. I have found, however, that I still like ACNL more than ACNH.

I don't know if it's just me, but ever since I've gotten my Switch I have found that I dislike a lot of Switch games where their predecessor was a 3DS game. I feel like ACNH, Smash Ultimate, Pokemon S&S etc. were huge downgrades from the 3DS games that came before.


----------



## Neechan

Xane_MM said:


> Hmm... I think you might be right! I've heard other things from New Leaf were removed in New Horizons (such as being able to sell forged art)...I don't know why they'd go backward for New Horizons other than to keep players playing, as you said. They really need to make it possible to change color schemes. I kinda feel bad for those that can't go online so they have to rely almost entirely on random drops from trees, balloons, and animal villager gifts...



you could ‘sell’ art but, Reese clarified it as trash and required a disposal fee, so you actual lost money

I actually hope Reese and Cyrus are here for more when just ‘wedding season’ and things that have color variations can be done by Cyrus (like before) since he’s more experienced.


----------



## starlightsong

Neechan said:


> Looking at clothes, there’s an item called the starry tank top, but it’s only available in summer months, it’s close to what she wore in nl
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, am I the only on that’s bothered at the fact they use gender neutral pronouns? Nothing against it, but It’s real bothersome when a villager of mine mentions my sister and are using they/them and not she/her (or he/him)
> 
> Ex from a cranky ”That remind me... You heard the latest about <person>? I heard they were shaking trees all over the island, so I did my best to keep my distance, <catchphrase>. Didnt want to be anywhere nearby when they shook loose a wasp nest...“ or “Oh—I saw <person> today. Dunno what they were up to exactly, but they were doin’ it with a lotta pep in their step, <catchphrase>.“
> 
> again, not looking for a debate, just curious





Spoiler



(not sure why you put this in a spoiler haha but I’ll do the same with my response just in case)
I’ll be totally honest, I’m nonbinary so it’s actually validating to me and I think having the acknowledgement that some people do use those pronouns is amazing. It feels really nice to me that you don’t have to truly pick a gender as it’s labeled as style, can be changed whenever, and doesn’t even show up on your passport or affect anything. _But_ it does bug me when people talk about villagers using they/them for everyone as the best thing ever and a huge step up for trans rights or something while ignoring that for many trans men and women, they’ll actually feel _in_validated and uncomfortable if they’ve told you to use she/her or he/him and you keep using they/them. And in the same manner, it’s just as validating for them to hear the correct pronouns used as it is for me. I think the devs were trying to make absolutely everything possible gender neutral in order to be more inclusive, which I’m mostly grateful for, but didn’t consider this aspect of it with the pronouns.
I know you probably weren’t even talking about being trans at all, just that not having the right pronouns used is bothersome, but I brought it up because these two issues are definitely related and I do agree with you! I wish there was some way to choose from a set list of pronouns or something. It wouldn’t be that hard to have just had Timmy and Tommy ask what pronouns you use, although I imagine it would’ve made a certain set of people angry lol.


----------



## TheDuke55

Fluuffy said:


> 999 bells turnip price? What? Were people actually able to /hackdo this? First, I thought those star trees was just a jk but then people posted about them here in the forum wow.


Yes, it's real. You'll often find turnip postings for prices higher than the game legitimately can do. I've seen people posting it on twitter and people would call them out with it being a PS, but they post a vid of the whole thing.


----------



## Neechan

starlightsong said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (not sure why you put this in a spoiler haha but I’ll do the same with my response just in case)
> I’ll be totally honest, I’m nonbinary so it’s actually validating to me and I think having the acknowledgement that some people do use those pronouns is amazing. It feels really nice to me that you don’t have to truly pick a gender as it’s labeled as style, can be changed whenever, and doesn’t even show up on your passport or affect anything. _But_ it does bug me when people talk about villagers using they/them for everyone as the best thing ever and a huge step up for trans rights or something while ignoring that for many trans men and women, they’ll actually feel _in_validated and uncomfortable if they’ve told you to use she/her or he/him and you keep using they/them. And in the same manner, it’s just as validating for them to hear the correct pronouns used as it is for me. I think the devs were trying to make absolutely everything possible gender neutral in order to be more inclusive, which I’m mostly grateful for, but didn’t consider this aspect of it with the pronouns.
> I know you probably weren’t even talking about being trans at all, just that not having the right pronouns used is bothersome, but I brought it up because these two issues are definitely related and I do agree with you! I wish there was some way to choose from a set list of pronouns or something. It wouldn’t be that hard to have just had Timmy and Tommy ask what pronouns you use, although I imagine it would’ve made a certain set of people angry lol.





Spoiler



not a problem, it’s just something that I noticed a while back when I was changing my hair and noticed those male/female icons in the face paint section with no indicator of what they do (I thought they were filters that organized masculine/feminine features)

And perhaps because the pronouns were actually male or female in the selection when you start out, but it was changed to style as you know in the English release


----------



## starlightsong

Neechan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> not a problem, it’s just something that I noticed a while back when I was changing my hair and noticed those male/female icons in the face paint section with no indicator of what they do (I thought they were filters that organized masculine/feminine features)
> 
> And perhaps because the pronouns were actually male or female in the selection when you start out, but it was changed to style as you know in the English release





Spoiler



yeah i had actually figured as much, because a lot of languages are heavily gendered to the point that it’d be incredibly difficult to localize something like making all the pronouns gender neutral, which is why i was really surprised when people who played the game ahead of time such as reviewers were saying you didn’t have to pick a gender. ever since then i figured it was originally an actual gender selector because it’d be needed for the purpose of selecting pronouns, but then changed to do nothing in english as a form of somewhat sloppy inclusivity. and i actually have been annoyed by it myself despite liking to be called they/them, as i have another character on my island who’s meant to _be_ a character from another game and i wish i could get the villagers to use she/her for her!


----------



## astoria

It’s really annoying how you can’t constructively criticize the game without people using the quarantine or time traveling as an excuse. It’s like news flash, not everyone is stuck inside. Some people like me have been working ever since this started and I still managed to get bored of the game for lack of content/quality of life issues missing.


----------



## Candy83

TheDuke55 said:


> I think this is mostly because _New Leaf_ was a finished game by the time it was released. _New Horizons_ is not....



I read your response. Very good points. And I want to add the following:

Due to “New Horizons” needing more content—something I wasn’t absorbing within the first few weeks—I realize it would be good for me to take a day off here and there. Or, if I play it for any consecutive days, it may be wise for me to limit myself to each character (I have two) being active on a given game date of no more than 30 minutes. (The time goes by fast. 30 minutes can feel like it was only 15 minutes.)

Content that I want includes food items. _For example:_ With decorating a kitchen, and I make sure my houses have a kitchen, I want to put more on the table than cups for coffee and the crafted fruit basket. (I have not reached a point of acquiring anything more with crafted food items. And I did not play “Pocket Camp” to any extent in which I would bring over what I had from that particular game. I loved the “Welcome amiibo” update, in “New Leaf,” of food items like desserts and entrees.)

More and more content is likely coming. That they get deployed through updates via the Internet. More buildings. More events. Perhaps more than I may anticipate. That’s fine. In the meantime, I can personally tell I am less thrilled and am wanting more from “New Horizons.” Being creative, like with tweaking the overall design of the island, is fine. But being limited to how I can design the interior of the house has personally become a problem for me.



*I do want to address something else:* For a while, I watched those YouTube-published videos, by content creators, of their visits to people’s islands. I applaud their creativity. But, at the same time, I don’t feel like I want to emulate what I see in some of those videos other than possibly with some of the terraforming. When it comes to what to put outside, some things some people did struck me as overkill. It also dawns on me that, within 30 days or so, they were excessively achieved. _What I mean is:_ They time-traveled and grinded excessively to be able to attain some of what they now have. I don’t object to that. It’s their game to play. I just recognize it. And the more of that I was able to see, from those videos, the more I realized it seemed rather silly—well, silly at this still-early-enough point. A lot of that came across as if they are supposedly completed islands. Well, if we have more buildings on the way…then those islands are not completed. They just look that way, at this point in time, and with consideration of the limitations of “New Horizons.”


----------



## aetherene

UGHHHHH I SUCK.

I was wrapping some iron wall lamps for my villagers and in the process, i was confused as to why I no longer had the chessboard I just bought in my invo. I thought I sold it to Nooks so I took out another 100k from my ABD and rebought it. I give Diana a wrapped gift and lo and behold, it was the chessboard I didn't know I wrapped.

At least it will look nice in her house BUT STILL. How annoying that I rebought it lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: Ugh...
































I hate that patch of grass underneath my house that I can't get rid of or hide. It looks really bad...


----------



## maaango

I wish they could make the POV better when you’re outside the houses. Just being able to look around 360 would be so much better


----------



## TheDuke55

Candy83 said:


> *I do want to address something else:* For a while, I watched those YouTube-published videos, by content creators, of their visits to people’s islands. I applaud their creativity. But, at the same time, I don’t feel like I want to emulate what I see in some of those videos other than possibly with some of the terraforming. When it comes to what to put outside, some things some people did struck me as overkill. It also dawns on me that, within 30 days or so, they were excessively achieved. _What I mean is:_ They time-traveled and grinded excessively to be able to attain some of what they now have. I don’t object to that. It’s their game to play. I just recognize it. And the more of that I was able to see, from those videos, the more I realized it seemed rather silly—well, silly at this still-early-enough point. A lot of that came across as if they are supposedly completed islands. Well, if we have more buildings on the way…then those islands are not completed. They just look that way, at this point in time, and with consideration of the limitations of “New Horizons.”


It's fine if people want to actively make their town perfect and complete so early in the game's life, but I do find it silly that social media sites like twitter have made them become obsessed with it. It got to the point where I stopped using twitter because it was the only thing on my feed.

Granted I got into NL in 2014, I don't remember people being so obsessed with having their town be perfect. It probably was there, but maybe NH, the virus, and how it just garnered so much attention from hype/lockdown from others who normally never bother with the game could factor into it. Because I do realize a lot of people who bought this game that are now done with it because they didn't really know what the game was really about and just burned themselves out trying to compete with others for a perfect island.

Maaango
Yeah you're kind of limited to having everything face the south because the camera can't pan. There's this little patch on my west side for a beach theme that would look great from a side view, but having it work being only able to face south ruins any chances I have of making it look good.


----------



## xMartin

I normally buy turnips and store them upstairs and in the basement. I've come to buy some for this week's flipping and remembered that I stored turnips in my other rooms too... I've now got two rooms worth of spoiled turnips ... 

I won't forget again.


----------



## l u l u

I'm getting really pissed at Nintendo. I've been a fangirl defender, but they need to stop taking away features. I'm sure this rant has been done to death in this thread, but I just had to say it. I'm still enjoying the game despite it lacking a lot of the content NL had at launch, but I'm also investing quite a bit of hope on updates.. I hope we don't get burned.

There are many more reasons why this game is extra special and enjoyable, so this isn't me bashing it. I just reaaallllly hope they add more content. Soon.


----------



## TheDuke55

My problem is that the updates should be things that are new to the entire game. Not things that were basics in other games. It kind of feels like you're getting shafted when the dlc we're looking forward to are things like the Roost, gyroids, Redd, Leif, and other things that may come back like perfect fruit.

It makes me think back to my times when I used to play Phantasy Star Universe (a Sega game) online. The online slowly drip-fed new content, but the kicker was all the content they slowly added (with the combination of dripping syrup and King Zora moving his butt) was stuff that was available from day 1 offline.

And the extra kicker was that they were never able to add all the features that were on offline mode. But SoJ gave the Japan side all that content and then some.


----------



## Candy83

TheDuke55 said:


> It's fine if people want to actively make their town perfect and complete so early in the game's life, but I do find it silly that social media sites like twitter have made them become obsessed with it. It got to the point where I stopped using twitter because it was the only thing on my feed.
> 
> Granted I got into NL in 2014, I don't remember people being so obsessed with having their town be perfect. It probably was there, but maybe NH, the virus, and how it just garnered so much attention from hype/lockdown from others who normally never bother with the game could factor into it. Because I do realize a lot of people who bought this game that are now done with it because they didn't really know what the game was really about and just burned themselves out trying to compete with others for a perfect island.



I consider the following:

Never mind how people handle playing the game.

This is about promoting and _selling_ the game.

It just so happens, not even a full month following the international release on March 20, 2020 of “Animal Crossing: New Horizons,” are all these social media postings and the YouTube-published videos of game-players with elaborate, completed-looking islands.

It may be that it is not about what those people have achieved; but about selling it to a person who has not yet purchased “Animal Crossing: New Horizons.”

I think you have the right idea: move away from following it on a social-media site like Twitter.


----------



## Sefyre

When you're brand new to AC, it can be a challenge to figure out which items or features are available now, since launch, versus only available through time traveling.

(Or, in some cases, hacking.)

I've now accidentally spoiled myself multiple times about upcoming events and content which I would have rather found out on my own in due time.

I lost half a million bells' worth of turnips from TTing back 30 minutes in a futile attempt to fix an issue, but having so much content spoiled for me is worse.

I guess that's what I get for searching online for some answers and browsing the ACNH hashtag.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I see many rants about the less furniture there is but can we talk about another issue:

SO MANY of the villagers houses are the same and just reorganized with what? one different item.

Take Rosie and Marina for example, what are the differences? 1 bed 2. TV. 3 wall and floor 5. music
probably more but I'm not in their house so I can't check.

This part is unrelated but can they please pay attention to poor Mira and probably others?
They won't fix her mask, I really want it to be able to come off, Is there not a clothing item that is a mask? Why not give her that if Audie's glasses can come off of her HEAD which I don't think any glasses in the game go on your head.


my points kind of suck dont call me out on it I know
the best point I have is the fact like 1/3 of villager houses are lazily done and not done like the character's past houses

they better fix some villager's houses
*cough cough mira once again is so sad*


----------



## sarosephie

I want bulk crating for the most part, and a more 'common sense' interface


----------



## Envy

Normally I'd be super frustrated at the content being spread out (The Sims is particularly bad about this), but I find that with New Horizons it is kind of refreshing. New Leaf may have been a complete game when it released, but because of that I did everything there was to do (aside from seasonal related stuff) within a month or so of release and got bored and stopped playing it.

We're now just over two months into New Horizons and I'm still playing it, loving it, and have new content to look forward to.

New Leaf might have been more enjoyable to me if it had NH's outdoor furniture system and terraforming. The outdoor system in NL was awful. Kind of sad that NL was nearly the perfect AC by the standards of all ACs before it, but it just didn't inspire me and I stopped playing it quicker than GCN and WW, and now NH. (nearly perfect instead of perfect because of the villager dialogue being weak and repetitive, which is a big problem in NH, too)


----------



## daisyy

whyyy do i get the same repeat dialogue
(hmm... they have a card stand here...)
even though i've sent over 50+ letters to my villagers? :< so annoying


----------



## Le Ham

I came here to vent my mild frustration at how hard it is sometimes to do the diagonal hop between a tree and the edge of the ground. It's kinda iffy controls-wise, like I can't find a specific way to tilt my analog stick to get it to work every time it's weird.

I've since noticed the discussion about whether NL was better and tbh I have often wondered why some people don't just go back to playing NL for a while, because truth be told it does have more content atm, everyone's figured out the exploits and how to plot reset and stuff and none of that will ever change/get nerfed/etc, dreamies are (probably?) going for much less now than they used to, there's still the community here for it, and the online is free. 

If NH really disappoints some of y'all so much - which is understandable, I'm not throwing shade at anyone who feels this way! - that it's no longer worth playing until they release everything that should've been in the game at launch, or at least by the first major update (looking at you, gyroids - even I was at least expecting a Wild World level of content at launch lol) NL is still a valid option. Maybe the graphics... imo haven't aged well... but it's definitely playable.


----------



## starlipie

villagers gotta stop with the circumstantial dialogue  literally talked to apollo eight times in a row before he mentioned something _not_ related to: the time of day, the weather, a villager's birthday, the building we're standing near, the extra player on the island, my outfit, the person i traded with earlier, etc, etc.

i appreciate that they notice these things, but it's just too much


----------



## John Wick

Stop exercising and lifting weights, all of my villagers.

It's making me hate Freya that I've always loved.

I have ten jocks it seems.
I hate sport and anything related to it.

I now ignore my villagers because this game has made me not like them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

John Wick said:


> Stop exercising and lifting weights, all of my villagers.
> 
> It's making me hate Freya that I've always loved.
> 
> I have ten jocks it seems.
> I hate sport and anything related to it.
> 
> I now ignore my villagers because this game has made me not like them.


Youd hate audie


----------



## whimsycreator

I just realized how many “guide dang it” type of features are in this game for people who are new to the entire series as a whole. (By guide dang it, I mean things that the game doesn’t tell you about that you’re supposed to figure out yourself or through the Internet. But some people might not use the internet so much for finding out AC info and might not know about a certain feature for months or even years.)


----------



## monsieurberry

MayorLindsey said:


> I'm getting really pissed at Nintendo. I've been a fangirl defender, but they need to stop taking away features. I'm sure this rant has been done to death in this thread, but I just had to say it. I'm still enjoying the game despite it lacking a lot of the content NL had at launch, but I'm also investing quite a bit of hope on updates.. I hope we don't get burned.
> 
> There are many more reasons why this game is extra special and enjoyable, so this isn't me bashing it. I just reaaallllly hope they add more content. Soon.



This. So much. As much as I get annoyed at people misremembering things about New Leaf and just being plain inaccurate when comparing it to NH, the point is New Leaf did have more features. And frankly if we don’t get a summer update that adds most of them back I can’t see myself continuing with this game for the rest of the year, waiting on droplets  of features that are just New Leaf HD.

I think New Horizons is miles better than New Leaf but I don’t want a few new features and New Leaf, I want a next gen game.


----------



## Aliya

Redd finally came today for the first time in weeks and everything was fake. Last time he came, everything was fake again too. I wish you were guaranteed at least one piece of real art since it's not guaranteed he shows up every week :/


----------



## IridianSky

Aliya said:


> Redd finally came today for the first time in weeks and everything was fake. Last time he came, everything was fake again too. I wish you were guaranteed at least one piece of real art since it's not guaranteed he shows up every week :/



Seriously. I get that they don’t want people to rush through the game, but this seems like a bit much. Even if you are willing and able to trade with others collecting these things woukd still be quite the feat as Redd shows up so rarely and usually has 0-1 real pieces of art. If just playing with friends, you guys probably won’t even have anything to share with each other because if he does come with real art, you’ll need that one piece for your own collection.


----------



## jokk

i really am enjoying the game, BUT:
- mediocre dialogue
- mediocre music
- diys can't be put in storage??? w h y


----------



## DarkOnyx

One thing i'm missing (besides the obvious), is dirt patches. I'm not sure if anyone else agrees, but when the entire island is the same shade of green, it makes everything look toy-ish. In the previous games, the variety of the ground makeup was nice.


----------



## starlightsong

TheDuke55 said:


> My problem is that the updates should be things that are new to the entire game. Not things that were basics in other games. It kind of feels like you're getting shafted when the dlc we're looking forward to are things like the Roost, gyroids, Redd, Leif, and other things that may come back like perfect fruit.
> 
> It makes me think back to my times when I used to play Phantasy Star Universe (a Sega game) online. The online slowly drip-fed new content, but the kicker was all the content they slowly added (with the combination of dripping syrup and King Zora moving his butt) was stuff that was available from day 1 offline.
> 
> And the extra kicker was that they were never able to add all the features that were on offline mode. But SoJ gave the Japan side all that content and then some.


I agree with this completely and I just wanna say that this is what I always think when I see people say stuff like “I’m glad there are frequent updates, it gives stuff to look forward to and means we’re all experiencing it at the same time instead of TTers getting there first!!”
...Yeah, but it’s. It’s old content. Redd and the art gallery and Leif selling bushes aren’t new. I don’t look forward to that sort of thing, I just get irritated by not having it and go “ugh, finally” when it comes. Holidays are a different subject because, well, they’re holidays, not meant to be done all year—I actually did look forward to Bunny Day happening and even had fun with it for a few days. But then nature day was barely an event at all and just existed to bring back Leif, really. At least May Day was fun even if I do wish we could’ve done more than one maze.
It also annoys me when people say that because they’re confident that all the old features will be brought back and that NH will become the best game in the series, everyone should believe the same and rate the game based on that instead of its current state. Sure, it’s likely that most of these old things everyone misses will come back, but it’s not certain and I will not base my opinion of the game on the assumption that they will.

I don’t mean to get too off-track from what you were saying, though! I just wish that update speculation could be more focused on what _new_ things we all want instead of, as you said, being drip-fed things the other games had already. Even in NL when Welcome Amiibo had tons of old villagers being brought back as part of its appeal, it still had tons of new things too.


----------



## meggiewes

Yee said:


> I've since noticed the discussion about whether NL was better and tbh I have often wondered why some people don't just go back to playing NL for a while, because truth be told it does have more content atm, everyone's figured out the exploits and how to plot reset and stuff and none of that will ever change/get nerfed/etc, dreamies are (probably?) going for much less now than they used to, there's still the community here for it, and the online is free.
> 
> If NH really disappoints some of y'all so much - which is understandable, I'm not throwing shade at anyone who feels this way! - that it's no longer worth playing until they release everything that should've been in the game at launch, or at least by the first major update (looking at you, gyroids - even I was at least expecting a Wild World level of content at launch lol) NL is still a valid option. Maybe the graphics... imo haven't aged well... but it's definitely playable.



Funnily enough, I have started to go back to New Leaf to do a "soft reset" and try to finish up my museum while playing New Horizons. (Basically, I sold all my furniture except for the furniture that is unorderable.) I also set a goal to get 1 billion in my ABD. I only have 14 mil in my bank right now, so I have a bunch to go. Part of it is checking it out again to see if it would be better for my niece to play alone. (she has an awfully hard time with the crafting mechanic and since she is a struggling reader and is only really interested in talking to villagers and putting on clothes, NL might be better for her) Part of it is I've had a good two-month break from it now and I want to compare it to New Horizons.

What I've found is that there is enough difference in the two games to play them together and still make them really fun. I think it might be beneficial if the people who are really disappointed in ACNH but still want to play Animal Crossing to go back and play the older games. edit: and then come back to New Horizons after an update or two. This game is going to look so much different by the end of the year and we don't know how it will end up in a year either.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Nintendo, TAKE MY FOXTROTTING MONEY, DO IT NOW, GIVE ME MORE DIALOGUE 

I SWEAR HOPKINS REPEATED THE SAME "OMG GOLDIES HOUSE IS COOL* 
SEVEN TIMES

TAKE MY FOXTROTTING MONEY NOW!!!!!!!

GIVE ME MORE DIALOGUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDuke55

starlightsong said:


> I don’t mean to get too off-track from what you were saying, though! I just wish that update speculation could be more focused on what _new_ things we all want instead of, as you said, being drip-fed things the other games had already. Even in NL when Welcome Amiibo had tons of old villagers being brought back as part of its appeal, it still had tons of new things too.


No you're fine. I remember how awesome the WA update was. One of the first things I tried to do in NH was sit on a rock. I was so disappointed that it wasn't available again.

As of right now, NH probably rates as my 3rd favorite of the series. Sorry terraforming and placing furniture outside is amazing, but it's not enough to carry the series as a whole. Had they not gutted half or more than half of the furniture in previous games it'd be a different story. And you know Pocket Camp having more variety and being an app you don't even have to buy to play. I never played PC, but I can see the irony in that.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Yee said:


> I came here to vent my mild frustration at how hard it is sometimes to do the diagonal hop between a tree and the edge of the ground. It's kinda iffy controls-wise, like I can't find a specific way to tilt my analog stick to get it to work every time it's weird.
> 
> I've since noticed the discussion about whether NL was better and tbh I have often wondered why some people don't just go back to playing NL for a while, because truth be told it does have more content atm, everyone's figured out the exploits and how to plot reset and stuff and none of that will ever change/get nerfed/etc, dreamies are (probably?) going for much less now than they used to, there's still the community here for it, and the online is free.
> 
> If NH really disappoints some of y'all so much - which is understandable, I'm not throwing shade at anyone who feels this way! - that it's no longer worth playing until they release everything that should've been in the game at launch, or at least by the first major update (looking at you, gyroids - even I was at least expecting a Wild World level of content at launch lol) NL is still a valid option. Maybe the graphics... imo haven't aged well... but it's definitely playable.



Idk if this is really against the rules to post about this, but the bad graphics can be somewhat worked around. If you have a modded 3ds and a copy of animal crossing new leaf, you can just dump your copy of NL and play it on Citra on your computer legally (thanks, Sony vs. BLEEM). The framerates in my experience never dip badly and citra upscales and makes things look 100% better compared to the 3ds screen. Plus, controller support.


----------



## TheDuke55

Having a New 3ds XL also makes a world of a difference. I played on the original 3ds throughout all of my NL's life. But earlier this year in January I had to update and wow the screen is so huge. It was awesome how clear and large everything was.


----------



## trashpedia

I wanna work on my graveyard but the gravestones take up so much stone. It’s also super annoying having to worry about when my shovels break when hitting stones. Even worse when I have to deal with moving flowers to make room.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

John Wick said:


> Stop exercising and lifting weights, all of my villagers.
> 
> It's making me hate Freya that I've always loved.
> 
> I have ten jocks it seems.
> I hate sport and anything related to it.
> 
> I now ignore my villagers because this game has made me not like them.



I have Cranston, who's a lazy villager, and even he lifts weights. What??? He's lazy! Lazy people don't do that.


----------



## Plume

My cranky villagers seem a lot less cranky in NH, which is disappointing. I would describe Lobo as a total sweetheart, in fact.


----------



## whimsycreator

LaylaTheMayor said:


> I have Cranston, who's a lazy villager, and even he lifts weights. What??? He's lazy! Lazy people don't do that.



Lol tell that to Rodeo


----------



## Rosewater

Plume said:


> My cranky villagers seem a lot less cranky in NH, which is disappointing. I would describe Lobo as a total sweetheart, in fact.


For some reason they've just turned into dads.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

LaylaTheMayor said:


> I have Cranston, who's a lazy villager, and even he lifts weights. What??? He's lazy! Lazy people don't do that.


I am proof


----------



## Leebles

I decided to replace my pond with a crescent moon. Not only is the shape not very well supported by the game, the aquascaping controls are really terrible! And my controller has a bad case of drift, too

F*** AQUASCAPING
ALL MY HOMIES HATE AQUASCAPING


----------



## Bethboj

The past couple days every time someone’s crafting in their house it’s one of the DIYs you literally get on day 1. Why is this a thing. I WANT NEW DIYS NOT ONES YOU GET GIVEN FIRST THING. it made me so mad 

and then they have the audacity to give you it anyways. Because I’m likely to find someone who doesn’t know how to craft a pot.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

People complaining about the prices of stuff on sites like Nookazon, etc are completely right. Just noticed that today when I was trying to get the recipe for a brick fence - people are buying them for like 20 NMT, I've seen someone offer to pay 30 NMT, it's insane. 

Nobody's grinding for a brick fence, these exploits should've been fixed before the game came out, it makes buying such a drag.


----------



## John Wick

LaylaTheMayor said:


> I have Cranston, who's a lazy villager, and even he lifts weights. What??? He's lazy! Lazy people don't do that.


Ikr?
My Claude is lazy and he is always doing it.

Wolfgang, Freya, Mathilda, Cherry, Shep, and the rest. Constantly exercising.

It has put me off playing.
I turned it on this morning, saw Wolfgang exercising and shut the game down without saving.

Haven't played it all day.

Nintendo really needs to patch the rate this happens as it's surely putting other fans off their favorite villagers as well as the game in general.


----------



## Bethboj

John Wick said:


> Ikr?
> My Claude is lazy and he is always doing it.
> 
> Wolfgang, Freya, Mathilda, Cherry, Shep, and the rest. Constantly exercising.
> 
> It has put me off playing.
> I turned it on this morning, saw Wolfgang exercising and shut the game down without saving.
> 
> Haven't played it all day.
> 
> Nintendo really needs to patch the rate this happens as it's surely putting other fans off their favorite villagers as well as the game in general.



i don’t think I’ve had a villager that hasn’t spent a good amount of time either lifting weights or doing yoga, no matter what their personality is. It’s sad but it feels like they don’t have personalities anymore, they’re all the same really, slight differ to dialogue every now and again. But relatively the same. 
my cranky villager is the nicest villager on my island, and I didn’t have to work for it.
I understand Nintendo are aiming for a young audience but that’s always been the case so why dumb it all down now. If they were that worried about kids crying over being called a loner by Wolfgang then they could have at least made it an option to be spoken to like a child, so at least the older audience can actually connect with their islanders. 
I’m still getting dialogue pointing out my vaulting pole, like why? They’ve all seen me walking around for weeks with it, I don’t need to hear the same dialogue over and over. 
its even more sad that I don’t see Nintendo changing it


----------



## Le Ham

I want my villagers to show me the letters I've sent them full of strange and disturbing topics and tell me how proud of them they are and how loved they feel

why is that not a thing now


----------



## HappyTails

The constant spawning of loach, black bass, sea bass, dace and carp are the reasons I don't even bother fishing in this game anymore. I mean the guides 'claim' other fish are available but apparently that isn't true. I legit don't fish anymore, because it seems like waste of time when the only fish that ever show up are those five. And trash.

The constant spawning of those fish is making fishing tedious, annoying and unfun.


----------



## starlightsong

LaylaTheMayor said:


> People complaining about the prices of stuff on sites like Nookazon, etc are completely right. Just noticed that today when I was trying to get the recipe for a brick fence - people are buying them for like 20 NMT, I've seen someone offer to pay 30 NMT, it's insane.
> 
> Nobody's grinding for a brick fence, these exploits should've been fixed before the game came out, it makes buying such a drag.


Honestly? The fact that prices on nookazon are so bad now bothers me _so_ so much because, while you can still find good deals on there if you look for them and I’ve never had a bad experience, it’s mostly just like you said and I feel like when it started first it up it wasn’t. I actually remember my friends and myself saying things like “omg nookazon is so nice” and “lol people’s prices here are so much more reasonable than every other site” because a lot of sellers on there would ask things like literally just 500k bells for Raymond and Audie and 5k-10k each for white streetlamps and pastel teacups. I bought a bunch of crescent moon chairs from someone on there for 1 nmt each once, as well as several lilies of the valley for a really good price.

But now since it exploded in popularity prices like those are much harder to find and people instead want the typical hundreds of tickets and millions of bells for Raymond (...I see someone on there right now asking for 8,000–_eight thousand!_—tickets for him in fact), 200+ nmt for a single genuine art piece, and completely ridiculous amounts of both nmt and bells for items that aren’t even released yet. It’s become just like everywhere else except worse and full of people with bad reviews and it’s sad. And actually I think part of it is because way too many people just go straight through discord to do nookazon deals and don’t check anyone’s reviews on the site. Maybe there needs to be an easier way to access them from discord somehow (if there even is one?? been a while since I used the discord), so it won’t be so easy for scammers to feel like they can hide behind discord’s anonymity. Idk if I’m making sense lol but yeah. I used to love nookazon and I’m sad about how it is now.

Also, on a very slightly related note, here’s a rant of my own about nookazon: I always see people on there trying to trade _customizable items_ for a different variation of said item and it bugs me so much every time. I don’t wanna be rude but is it really so hard to take your item to a crafting bench and try it out or just look it up on one of the many databases out there to check if it’s customizable?  I feel like it does nothing but clog up the search results because I recall when I was looking for a birthday cake on there a while back, the listings were full of people asking for a birthday cake_ for_ a birthday cake not knowing it could be customized. So I didn’t have anything to trade for one.


----------



## Bethboj

starlightsong said:


> Honestly? The fact that prices on nookazon are so bad now bothers me _so_ so much because, while you can still find good deals on there if you look for them and I’ve never had a bad experience, it’s mostly just like you said and I feel like when it started first it up it wasn’t. I actually remember my friends and myself saying things like “omg nookazon is so nice” and “lol people’s prices here are so much more reasonable than every other site” because a lot of sellers on there would ask things like literally just 500k bells for Raymond and Audie and 5k-10k each for white streetlamps and pastel teacups. I bought a bunch of crescent moon chairs from someone on there for 1 nmt each once, as well as several lilies of the valley for a really good price.
> 
> But now since it exploded in popularity prices like those are much harder to find and people instead want the typical hundreds of tickets and millions of bells for Raymond (...I see someone on there right now asking for 8,000–_eight thousand!_—tickets for him in fact), 200+ nmt for a single genuine art piece, and completely ridiculous amounts of both nmt and bells for items that aren’t even released yet. It’s become just like everywhere else except worse and full of people with bad reviews and it’s sad. And actually I think part of it is because way too many people just go straight through discord to do nookazon deals and don’t check anyone’s reviews on the site. Maybe there needs to be an easier way to access them from discord somehow (if there even is one?? been a while since I used the discord), so it won’t be so easy for scammers to feel like they can hide behind discord’s anonymity. Idk if I’m making sense lol but yeah. I used to love nookazon and I’m sad about how it is now.
> 
> Also, on a very slightly related note, here’s a rant of my own about nookazon: I always see people on there trying to trade _customizable items_ for a different variation of said item and it bugs me so much every time. I don’t wanna be rude but is it really so hard to take your item to a crafting bench and try it out or just look it up on one of the many databases out there to check if it’s customizable?  I feel like it does nothing but clog up the search results because I recall when I was looking for a birthday cake on there a while back, the listings were full of people asking for a birthday cake_ for_ a birthday cake not knowing it could be customized. So I didn’t have anything to trade for one.



this is a very real question

who the heck is sat printing 8000 NMT. I hate printing out just 1


----------



## Le Ham

I was about to post a thread about _dude like what if the fixed camera angle... wasn't fixed bro_ and as I wrote out my thoughts I realized something that bothers me a ton when I'm trying to decorate

We have bridges and inclines. They are 2 units wide. Their existence encourages me to make my paths all over the island 2 (or 4) units wide.

Buildings, however, are an odd number of units across. The museum and Nook's Cranny, 7. My house, 7. All the other buildings, 5. Doors on buildings are 1 unit wide. So it follows that you cannot make a symmetrical path leading vertically to any building that is an even number of units wide to comply with bridge and incline width. Not to mention, arches.

That's not a NH specific problem, that's an unfortunate consequence of the unit/tile system, the fixed camera angle and the fact all buildings face the same direction, and NH only cracked it open with the new outdoor decoration options. I think the building sizes are fine otherwise and 2-unit doors on everything would be mega awkward. But it's still dumb.

What I suppose they could've done was make it possible to set building locations using half-units like you can with furniture. But then imagine the chaos that would cause with people trying to align their buildings _just so_ and then end up having it a bit off anyway. And that would require that everything else like trees, rocks, paths, etc use half-units as well and that would just be a mess and you'd lose the meaning of units entirely. 

But yeah the limitations of decorating, like how you can't do diagonal paths without getting creative, are because of the unit system, but like if you took that away, would what's left be playable yknow, would it even be Animal Crossing

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

Okay I guess an easier solution would be to just have 3-unit bridges and inclines, fine, dk why I didn't think of that earlier lol. Or to be able to place them on half-units so you can kinda fit them with odd paths like the way we put arches on 2-unit paths. Idk what the consequences of that would be either though so


----------



## PajamaCat

Bethboj said:


> The past couple days every time someone’s crafting in their house it’s one of the DIYs you literally get on day 1. Why is this a thing. I WANT NEW DIYS NOT ONES YOU GET GIVEN FIRST THING. it made me so mad
> 
> and then they have the audacity to give you it anyways. Because I’m likely to find someone who doesn’t know how to craft a pot.



My two DIYs yesterday were cardboard boxes and a log stool. Great, thanks Nintendo!


----------



## Rosewater

It's been 2 months now...still can't find the elusive garden wagon


----------



## Hodgie

nikkie23 said:


> -Mystery islands sometimes not having villagers on them, traveled two times straight and no villager there each time.
> 
> -Cant see where friends are on the map when visit
> 
> -Cant message friends unless they visit me or I visit them
> (Wont know to visit without other communication methods outside of the game)


Villagers only appear on islands when you have open space or if you don’t have someone already coming to your island. You can message a friend as long as your best friends it’s been like that since the beginning.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

You’re


----------



## TheDuke55

My what? Don't leave me hanging like that man!

I don't think I will be playing NH much, besides trying to find the last few fossils. So I just log in, get the fossils, assess them, and then sell them since they're never what Blathers needs. I decide to talk to some of the villagers, against my better judgement, and they only talk about the fossils, picking up seashells, and how I am still wearing what I wore for a while.

There's a lot of my island that needs to be decorated and terraformed, but all the stuff that is available doesn't speak out to me. I don't want to just terraform and use furniture outside that I don't really care for just to get 5 stars or complete my island. I will do that when and if they add more content.

It's not so much that I need a break from the game. I want more content. It's really bare-bones when you realize it. Terraforming and decorating outside is awesome, but I think that hype blanketed everything that was gutted and missing.


----------



## jumpluff

Just feeling sad today about the direction the game went in.... Terraforming, exterior decoration, etc. are all a blast, and there are so many quality of life features in this game that I can't live without now (like not trampling flowers, removal of grass wear, villagers not moving out randomly...)... but at the same time so many important missing features in the social simulation aspect. AC was always unique because it focused so heavily on the realtime social sim aspect and not the top-down/godmode/customisation stuff.. I'm really tempted to start playing ACNL or even ACWW (which had some top tier social sim) again

It's wild because now villagers have so many unique differences and things they do that make them feel so alive (like singing), but they won't visit you, go through collecting phases, etc. idk

I also wish the game had a feature roadmap.. a lot of my discontent with the game would go away if I knew certain features were coming back eventually or by a certain time... the uncertainty introduced by 'well, maybe that favourite feature will come back, _maybe_' is a lot to handle when I'm so invested... I would be living my days on the island so differently with certain features (like diving, café, gyroids, minigames, villager dates) back, so it makes it feel somewhat artificial.

ACNH is so good I feel like I can't go back, but at the same time it's missing so much...


----------



## TheDuke55

I actually went back to NL to see how the market street was set up so I could decorate my shop area like that. And hearing the street music and then when it changed to rain...and the hourly music in the main town. It made me miss the variety in the music. It wasn't just rehased versions of the same song.

I also played PG to see how it aged and man both NL and PG villagers were so unique. And the music to. I don't know it could just be preference over music, but I saw a poll here that was 50% for and against it. And that's a huge indication they missed the mark somewhere.


----------



## Hodgie

TheDuke55 said:


> My what? Don't leave me hanging like that man!
> 
> I don't think I will be playing NH much, besides trying to find the last few fossils. So I just log in, get the fossils, assess them, and then sell them since they're never what Blathers needs. I decide to talk to some of the villagers, against my better judgement, and they only talk about the fossils, picking up seashells, and how I am still wearing what I wore for a while.
> 
> There's a lot of my island that needs to be decorated and terraformed, but all the stuff that is available doesn't speak out to me. I don't want to just terraform and use furniture outside that I don't really care for just to get 5 stars or complete my island. I will do that when and if they add more content.
> 
> It's not so much that I need a break from the game. I want more content. It's really bare-bones when you realize it. Terraforming and decorating outside is awesome, but I think that hype blanketed everything that was gutted and missing.


Were you asking me? I said you’re to fix a grammatical error I made saying your instead of you’re


----------



## Sweetley

Now that I think about it, isn't Nintendo's reason to not offer Cloud Save for NH silly when people make a use out of all the glitches the game has and hacking it anyway? I mean, even if Nintendo patches those glitches and do something against the hacks, it doesn't take a while and new ways are found to "manipulate" the game...

Also, I said it once, but I will say it again: Not being able to put your DIYs in the storage sucks, I had to move all my spare DIYs now into my house so that I can work on the beach and I can't design my second floor just because those DIYs taken space away, ugh.


----------



## Hodgie

Scrapper said:


> Now that I think about it, isn't Nintendo's reason to not offer Cloud Save for NH silly when people make a use out of all the glitches the game has and hacking it anyway? I mean, even if Nintendo patches those glitches and do something against the hacks, it doesn't take a while and new ways are found to "manipulate" the game...
> 
> Also, I said it once, but I will say it again: Not being able to put your DIYs in the storage sucks, I had to move all my spare DIYs now into my house so that I can work on the beach and I can't design my second floor just because those DIYs taken space away, ugh.


You can sell your diys or give them away.


----------



## Sweetley

Hodgie said:


> You can sell your diys or give them away.


I know, but if you offer them here in the forum for trade/sale/giveaway then it would be still nice to have a better place to storage them, as you also not getting rid off of all of them immediately... :/


----------



## DaviddivaD

I'm still not used to the new villager voices. The male voices except with Cranky villagers don't fit. They sound way too young and/or don't sound appropriate for larger species. With the female voices Normals sound like airheads and Peppy villagers just hurt my ears. 

Snooty, Cranky, and Uchi/Sisterly voices are the only ones I like.

What was wrong with how they all sounded in New Leaf? Like the old saying goes, "if it isn't broke don't fix it." But then again with each major entry the voices have changed so I guess that's why.

I also hate Isabelle's voice too.


----------



## Draco

18 days no Redd at this rate I'll finish my art wing in 5 years 11months 22days.


----------



## Cethosia

What is it with people making new threads to complain about the game while there is a perfectly good rant thread here? Did they not see it?


----------



## Jessi

Envy said:


> Getting annoyed with the repeated DIY Recipes I'm getting. I know for a fact I'm missing a ton of DIY recipes, including the fancier outdoor benches, but I keep on getting repeats. I have like 28 repeats on my island right now. =/


I felt this one. I have over 25+ duplicate diy, and I know for a fact I have a lot I haven't gotten yet

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

ALSO please let me at least change the ground of the residential services. Its REALLY annoying that I can't match it with the pattern I'm using. It makes the residential services stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Dunno if anyone has said this one yet, but I REALLY wish we could put things in the plaza.


----------



## Romaki

You know, the game put so much emphasis on the island aspect, yet we all still have normal houses. It would be cool if we could change the style of the houses on our island, it's so weird having these standard houses on a tropical island.

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Cethosia said:


> What is it with people making new threads to complain about the game while there is a perfectly good rant thread here? Did they not see it?



Yeah, people never use the search bar or go back a page or two to check if the topic already exists. Though when it comes to rants, I think people want to draw much more attention to it either for drama purposes or just to get people to agree with them. But it's really unnecessary.


----------



## Saaga

Spoiler: To the people who think that these type of threads exists for drama and negativity spreading rather than voicing opinions about the issues the game currently has and overall dissatisfaction with it. 



Do some people honestly think that rant threads only exist for drama or attention and not voicing opinions about the glitches and issues the game still continues to have? Like I get that it can get annoying when people make threads that could have used already existing thread for it instead of making a new one or could fit to other board, but if it isn’t breaking a rule, then there probably isn’t problem with it or else it would have been removed/deleted etc.

This game was supposed a relaxing one, but the number of glitches (villager moving out and in, wrong exteriors, clothing and duplicate items in their houses, balloon glitch, unremovable custom paths when placing houses, letters not affecting frienship despite both Japanese and English guides stating so) and nerfs (bugs and not being able to hold the higher turnip price if you time travel as it resets the moment you change the time) and removal of hybrid island has made me feel that this game isn’t very stable to play without worrying to some extent. As of now that is. Because the issues listed above, I have not been able to be relaxed while playing the game because of fear that some unknown game breaking glitch that was overlooked from the patch team could mess up the game when I boot it and I would loose all my progress without ever being able to recover it because we don’t have cloud saves (yet) due Nintendo’s dislike for possible exploitation of it, but as we know, that didn’t stop dupers and hackers.

Looking back now, had I known that game was more troublesome experience than cozy at its very first months, I would have post-poned getting it on the release.

Coming to a thread to complain what the thread is about when you clearly don’t like the topic is just as unnecessary when you could have just ignored it. You contributed nothing by complaining about not liking the topic and telling others you don’t don’t see the point of discussing the said the topic. All I’m trying to say before dismissing rants, try to listen what the person is actually trying to tell you and that there is usually a good reason why people complain and rant about this game and it is not for attention, drama and negativity purposes. And if there is, then those are vocal minority, most responses I have read have already discussed what I have said.



Anyway, I found out that seashells can only be dropped on the ground and not displayed on tables (as in turning into items you could use as an decoration or turn into a music box like in NF) and keep their default form all the time. Not talking about the DIY items, just the plain seashells you see on the beach. Disappointing. It lowkey bothers me that there is so few actual food items.in New Leaf there was over 100 food items and it makes the current selection in NH look miserable. Here is hoping that maybe updates could bring more food items as they did in NL when the Amiibo update was released. I’m keeping my expectations low regarding any updates.


----------



## Sholee

Hodgie said:


> You can sell your diys or give them away.





Scrapper said:


> I know, but if you offer them here in the forum for trade/sale/giveaway then it would be still nice to have a better place to storage them, as you also not getting rid off of all of them immediately... :/



I also wish we could store the DIYs because the storage could alphabetize it for you to make it easier to find the DIY's you're selling and giving away. At a certain point, I had a huge pile of DIYs (100+) that i had to slowly hover over to find which ones are being sold, it was very tedious and I just sold everything to timmy and tommy to be free of the pile.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

HappyTails said:


> The constant spawning of loach, black bass, sea bass, dace and carp are the reasons I don't even bother fishing in this game anymore. I mean the guides 'claim' other fish are available but apparently that isn't true. I legit don't fish anymore, because it seems like waste of time when the only fish that ever show up are those five. And trash.
> 
> The constant spawning of those fish is making fishing tedious, annoying and unfun.


I have gone ocean fishing 10x the amount I’ve gone river fishing because ALL I catch are black bass in the river. The ocean isn’t much better, I don’t expect anything besides sea bass now


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Isabelle...sweetheart...I love you... but...please... can you not say the same things over and over again? It's way too repetitive... TvT... 

Also...I wish we could extend our beaches (aka, have the sand go more into the island...)


----------



## Ananas Dragon

If marshal keeps asking for golden things to craft i might not invite him to my town at all god


----------



## astoria

Cethosia said:


> What is it with people making new threads to complain about the game while there is a perfectly good rant thread here? Did they not see it?


Sometimes people just want a discussion. When you post a rant in the rant thread people usually don’t respond to it, they just like it or scroll by it. At least with a thread you actually have people able to respond to it than just feel like it’s being ignored. That’s why I don’t really bother typing up huge rants in this thread because it will be a waste of my time for a like instead of people actually having a discussion about it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

astoria said:


> Sometimes people just want a discussion. When you post a rant in the rant thread people usually don’t respond to it, they just like it or scroll by it. At least with a thread you actually have people able to respond to it than just feel like it’s being ignored. That’s why I don’t really bother typing up huge rants in this thread because it will be a waste of my time for a like instead of people actually having a discussion about it.


thank you, somebody summed it up


----------



## Rosekip21

Oof I gotta few. 
-I wish you could have like a cart option at the Able's Sisters cause man the amount of times I have had to go back and forth in that fitting room   
-Really wish there was an option in the Terraforming app where you can do an "Outside Designer" thing, similar to the mechanic you can do while inside your house but outside. It frustrates me that I can't put things in the CENTER of tables outside. I also wish you could put some wall-mounted items on cliffs! That would be super cool as well as rugs outside too.
-When crafting in your home, using the materials from your storage instead of getting each stack out of it and then going to a DIY workbench and crafting it. 
-Also when crafting things like fish bait, would be nice if we could choose the amount we needed to craft according to how many of that material you have in your inventory. As well as choosing the amount of bulk items (flower seeds, customization things, etc.)

Those are all that I can think of right now lol BUT other than that, I really do enjoy ACNH, it's truly a major upgrade from NL. In my opinion.


----------



## victoriae350

The music is annoying.


----------



## Braixen

I haaaaaate the stupid dialogue about burying bells
"oh you buried bells yesterday??? did you???? like you do EVERYDAY???? damn be careful I never found my bells when I did that!!!!"
please shut up I get this dialogue from all my villagers at least 3 times a day. I bury bells every day. It is a game mechanic. I have been playing this game for 2 months leave me alone


----------



## Romaki

Spoiler: Rant Meta






astoria said:


> Sometimes people just want a discussion.



And sometimes people just want to start drama.  You really don't start a discussion by dissing something people like, and that's honestly what a lot of the rant threads are about. It's never asking about other people's opinions, it's always about stating theirs. I have yet to see a rant thread where someone just asks why other people like one thing. Everybody needs to vent sometimes, but that's why we have this thread.


Making the 20th thread about the OST is spam, but those usually don't devolve into arguments because the opening post isn't inflammatory.
We always need new threads to keep this forum alive, but who wants to discuss someone's opinion about a topic that was already discussed?
Honestly if people want a discussion, they can go to a thread that already exists. There's no rule against continuing a discussion of an old thread.


I really hate how bells are handled in the inventory. Once you reack 100k, you'll just keep 99k on you and the rest goes into your inventory which I find annoying but that could be personal preference. But then you collect more bells from money rocks f.e. and it's all collected individually. Not sure if I remember correctly, but didn't 99k become an items once you reached 100k in New Leaf? And the rest should just merge automatically, but I don't know if that ever happened in an Animal Crossing game. Is there a banking app later on? I hope so.

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Braixen said:


> I haaaaaate the stupid dialogue about burying bells
> "oh you buried bells yesterday??? did you???? like you do EVERYDAY???? damn be careful I never found my bells when I did that!!!!"
> please shut up I get this dialogue from all my villagers at least 3 times a day. I bury bells every day. It is a game mechanic. I have been playing this game for 2 months leave me alone



All of the "activity" dialogue is like that, like I don't need you to repeat what I did.  It feels very unnatural too, but especially with money trees they act as if they are impossible as if the villager didn't see and sit at the money trees you planted. Very weird choices there.


----------



## astoria

delete


----------



## Cethosia

astoria said:


> Sometimes people just want a discussion. When you post a rant in the rant thread people usually don’t respond to it, they just like it or scroll by it. At least with a thread you actually have people able to respond to it than just feel like it’s being ignored. That’s why I don’t really bother typing up huge rants in this thread because it will be a waste of my time for a like instead of people actually having a discussion about it.


I saw your thread asking about if others stopped playing. That was fine. Nothing against threads like those. Shame it ended up so nasty.

I was thinking more about threads that seem like they were made for the sake of venting, instead of an actual discussion.


----------



## astoria

Cethosia said:


> I saw your thread asking about if others stopped playing. That was fine. Nothing against threads like those. Shame it ended up so nasty.
> 
> I was thinking more about threads that seem like they were made for the sake of venting, instead of an actual discussion.


Oh I see. I don’t know if I’ve seen threads like that recently but I’m trying to stay away from making any threads or posting a lot because it’s always turned sour. So I was just speaking from experience. Could you say an example of what the thread would be like?


----------



## daisyy

Sholee said:


> I also wish we could store the DIYs because the storage could alphabetize it for you to make it easier to find the DIY's you're selling and giving away. At a certain point, I had a huge pile of DIYs (100+) that i had to slowly hover over to find which ones are being sold, it was very tedious and I just sold everything to timmy and tommy to be free of the pile.


yes omg this. i want to save these and help others out, whether thru giveaways or selling but i can't be bothered when it's such a hassle to keep track of these. if i can't immediately give away a DIY, it's being sold, even the rare ones


----------



## PurplecakeOwO

Hesper said:


> Why is iron so annoying to get? Aaaaaahhhh


I can give you a stack for fish bait...?


----------



## Cethosia

astoria said:


> Oh I see. I don’t know if I’ve seen threads like that recently but I’m trying to stay away from making any threads or posting a lot because it’s always turned sour. So I was just speaking from experience. Could you say an example of what the thread would be like?


Uh...Threads that are like hey, I love this game, but I hate these things. Or I have these nitpicks about the game and all that. It's possible they wanted to discuss something, but I didn't really check. Some "I hate Raymond" threads were made for the sake of drama as well iirc.

Maybe the negativity from various threads has been getting to me. Some threads, like yours, end up going south pretty badly.


----------



## courtky

i wish that when i gave a villager an expensive gift they gave more gratitude lmao. i just dropped 100k on this for you Teddy and all you did was give me an ugly shirt


----------



## Le Ham

I had a white harp in my pockets cause I was gonna let some friends catalog it... but then Marina gave me a really hard time because she wanted it. Saying no hurt, I don't like saying no to my fictional animal pals let alone real people, but I had to. Glad she told me I didn't owe her anything at the end, but _eugh_

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

also, I'm not really annoyed or frustrated by this, but

when villagers run up to you wanting to talk and then they be like "oh hey I actually just forgot what I was about to tell you haha"

who thought this would be a great idea for dialogue lol


----------



## usa-chan

Yee said:


> also, I'm not really annoyed or frustrated by this, but
> 
> when villagers run up to you wanting to talk and then they be like "oh hey I actually just forgot what I was about to tell you haha"
> 
> who thought this would be a great idea for dialogue lol


that's actually happens because your pockets are full so they were probably going to give you something, but couldn't!


----------



## Le Ham

usa-chan said:


> that's actually happens because your pockets are full so they were probably going to give you something, but couldn't!


My pockets are almost never full, so it wasn't that! Not that I remember the circumstances perfectly, but I'm pretty sure it's not bc my pockets are full


----------



## TheDuke55

Yee said:


> My pockets are almost never full, so it wasn't that! Not that I remember the circumstances perfectly, but I'm pretty sure it's not bc my pockets are full


Your pockets had to have been full. It's always because they want to give you something. Or maybe you didn't have any bells on you so they couldn't initiate a sell.

I mentioned it somewhere, but this is really lazy programming. They could had just not had the villagers ping for that if your storage was full, you had no bells, or whatever. There's really no excuse.


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Le Ham

TheDuke55 said:


> Your pockets had to have been full. It's always because they want to give you something. Or maybe you didn't have any bells on you so they couldn't initiate a sell.
> 
> I mentioned it somewhere, but this is really lazy programming. They could had just not had the villagers ping for that if your storage was full, you had no bells, or whatever. There's really no excuse.


Okay, the low on bells one sounds more likely. I don't actually have a ton of bells at my disposal regularly, and I bought the expensive thing at Nook's today with just enough money, so my bell count was below 500 for a while. Was at like 260 or smth. That makes more sense, thank you for bringing that up!


----------



## Romaki

Imagine if you'd get dialogue just before your tools break.


----------



## Sefyre

whimsycreator said:


> I just realized how many “guide dang it” type of features are in this game for people who are new to the entire series as a whole. (By guide dang it, I mean things that the game doesn’t tell you about that you’re supposed to figure out yourself or through the Internet. But some people might not use the internet so much for finding out AC info and might not know about a certain feature for months or even years.)


As a new player to AC, I wholeheartedly agree. 

Also, with all the time traveling, duping, and whatevers going on, it's hard - if not impossible - to filter:

- what's possible, period
- what's possible now
- what's possible later
- what's been hacked (those trees) 
- how you need to deal with villagers re: moving if you don't want to trigger something you don't want to
- how to navigate trades outside of family and friends
- what's fact versus what's opinion

I actually finally joined this forum because I needed some reliable information and so I could hopefully contribute to more reliable information.


----------



## JKDOS

Cethosia said:


> Uh...Threads that are like hey, I love this game, but I hate these things. Or I have these nitpicks about the game and all that. It's possible they wanted to discuss something, but I didn't really check. Some "I hate Raymond" threads were made for the sake of drama as well iirc.
> 
> Maybe the negativity from various threads has been getting to me. Some threads, like yours, end up going south pretty badly.



For every "I love Raymond" thread that goes up, a "I hate Raymond" thread rises to meet it. It's ying-yang sort of thing. Just let the Raymond hype die.


----------



## birdsquad

Last night I thought about something that's been slightly bothering me. 

In your inventory, why do fruits cap out at a stack of 10, all crafting items except weeds cap out 30, and weeds cap out at 99 like bells? It just struck me as odd? Mushrooms stop at 10 as well, so I guess edible items cap at that amount but then there isn't even an 'eat all' option so like: why? 

I could free up so much space in my storage if at least all the crafting components could stack to 99. 

As well as flowers and planted trees of the same types not stacking, I'm like why can't they implement the plant 1 option that they have on the fruit stacks? Something in the code I guess? 

Speaking of fruit, anyone else miss the little fruit basket that would appear when you dropped a stack on the ground in NL?


----------



## greenvoldemort

dialogue is repetitive with villaagers..


----------



## TheDuke55

greenvoldemort said:


> dialogue is repetitive with villaagers..


This so much. Every time I talk to a villager I know they're just going to talk about what I did the other day. Right now it's fossils because I always dig for the fossils. Sometimes it's about the seashells because I collect them for crafting whenever I see them. It used to be about me shaking trees or fruit trees because I was going for the furniture shakedown and fruit selling Mile badge.

It's repetitive and boring.


----------



## greenvoldemort

TheDuke55 said:


> This so much. Every time I talk to a villager I know they're just going to talk about what I did the other day. Right now it's fossils because I always dig for the fossils. Sometimes it's about the seashells because I collect them for crafting whenever I see them. It used to be about me shaking trees or fruit trees because I was going for the furniture shakedown and fruit selling Mile badge.
> 
> It's repetitive and boring.



i 100% agree, i feel like they need to add more dialogue, its really important bc im the type to talk a lot to my villagers


----------



## TheDuke55

Same here dude. I used to talk to all my villagers all the time in all of the installments. But in NH? I just run right pass them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

birdsquad said:


> Last night I thought about something that's been slightly bothering me.
> 
> In your inventory, why do fruits cap out at a stack of 10, all crafting items except weeds cap out 30, and weeds cap out at 99 like bells? It just struck me as odd? Mushrooms stop at 10 as well, so I guess edible items cap at that amount but then there isn't even an 'eat all' option so like: why?
> 
> I could free up so much space in my storage if at least all the crafting components could stack to 99.
> 
> As well as flowers and planted trees of the same types not stacking, I'm like why can't they implement the plant 1 option that they have on the fruit stacks? Something in the code I guess?
> 
> Speaking of fruit, anyone else miss the little fruit basket that would appear when you dropped a stack on the ground in NL?


The fruit basket probably got replaced with the new item, i miss the fruit basket icon tbh


----------



## trashpedia

Tbh the villager polls are getting kinda old and repetitive at this point imo


----------



## HappyTails

I really don't like the fact that we are forced to invite the first camper from the campsite. My first campsite villager was Julian and I don't want him on my island. I'm not happy about him being forced on me. I'm going to make sure he feels very unwelcome so he'll move quickly.


----------



## Zane

Why do the villagers hate being talked to in this game this is so uncomfortable


----------



## misstayleigh

Zane said:


> Why do the villagers hate being talked to in this game this is so uncomfortable


I agree!!! I also always feel so embarrassed when they're like oh... funny running into YOU again... log off,,,, like please let me live lol


----------



## chlostick

Omg!!!!! I didn’t know putting stuff in the drop off box got me less bells until today!! I’ve wasted so much bells by being antisocial lol


----------



## Llunavale

Animal Crossing: New Horizons? More like, pfft, Animal Crossing: New Glitch Every Week
Thanks, I'm here all week.


----------



## voltairenism

Spoiler: winter spoilers



SNOWBALLS ARE BUGGY AS HELL.
and it's a pain because you need to do the frickin snowperson to get the frozen diys
things I've noticed so far:
- they dont automatic load, you need go to the place they are, go away, then go back for them load
- sometimes the balls wont do the snowperson, you push them together but nothing happens you just keep pushing both of them
- sometimes it takes AGES for you to start rolling instead of kicking, and had once where my character started rolling but them started kicking again out of nowhere
- i understand you can't make a model for every size of snowball head but a lot of time it looks way bigger or smaller than the ball I made
I wonder if they gave us this half baked mechanic because 'oh nobody will see this until months anywah' but oof. But props to making them only spawn on places I can roll the ball.


----------



## John Wick

It sucks when a mobile game I loathe, still manages to outshine the latest main AC game.


----------



## jumpluff

John Wick said:


> It sucks when a mobile game I loathe, still manages to outshine the latest main AC game.


I legitimately just felt so hurt looking at their wedding furniture, lol, and the frequency of the updates. The tree with the sofa, the fountain... I know a different company makes the furniture, but it's so frustrating when it's just miles away better. They ditched so many important social features (like the things that made the villagers so fundamental to the series, interacting with them, hanging out, their different interests) to make AC about decorating, but you can just play Pocket Camp, it's infinitely better for that? So I'm stuck with a worse mainline AC and Pocket Camp being really unfun but prettier. It's upsetting to me that a lot of NH players will probably pick up Pocket Camp as a result of all the buzz around the item interactivity in Pocket Camp, and Nintendo will count that double dipping as a win... To be honest, I feel like a lot of people who are hyper into the decorating aspect would probably enjoy Pocket Camp more, if they don't mind the grindy mobile game events and microtransaction aspect, since that's just how games are nowadays. 

I played Pocket Camp past level 100 from when it came out in Australia (I have good memories of it to be fair), but back then there weren't so many beautiful items, and I reluctantly quit when it was obvious it was getting too grindy/microtransaction-based. So I also missed Sanrio, etc., which makes me not want to get back into it, but I also dislike FOMO stuff anyways. I don't want to play precisely because it _is_ too microtransaction-based still. I just want items remotely on the level of NL in NH, I would be happy with that and not begrudge the Pocket Camp players the one thing their game is based around... but it just feels like we're being paid dust by the AC devs, and envy is always greater when you're fundamentally discontent.

I also just don't wanna hear the inevitable people saying 'FREE UPDATES YOU SHOULD BE GRATEFUL', no, the patches were part of the marketing and that's what we paid for... they would be reneging on that if they stopped updating.

--- long ramble ahead under spoilers, just whining about features missing lmao



Spoiler: uwu



I was not a fan of the patch model but I seriously did not think it would involve the core furniture missing and core features, I really thought we'd have most features at launch and get stuff added in... it hurts to think the majority of my playtime is going to be with the same furniture at base, missing features, etc. and the game won't meaningfully improve in ways I care about (stuff like cooking isn't important to me, I'm sorry. I legitimately would rather have StreetPass handhelds back. I know I'm weird) for years x( It's the first time in a long time I've been surprised by a gaming company negatively, since I'm typically very cynical, but New Leaf was so good and in many ways New Horizons seems to have been designed with thought to what new AND old players want, so... it was hard to accept.

I do want to add in that, to be fair, when we say they had seven years to work on this, that's not really true... we don't know when they got the dev kit for the Switch and commenced work, and it's possible they were concepting stuff for the Wii U that didn't pan out, based on Amiibo Festival. Still, the stuff that's missing shouldn't be really affected by that since it's in every game, I just feel like the decision to add in terraforming probably ate up a lot of time in development.

It's not about the playtime even, it's about the quality of each moment, I value a minute where I have more choices open to me or I'm vibing in a cute way (like with my bunny balloon or looking at different furniture etc.) more than ten minutes of anything else. If that makes sense.

This is so whiny considering 600+ hours in I'm still having fun, but I know at this point in New Leaf I felt there was a lot of stuff I hadn't discovered, _as a TTer_. SORRY I KNOW THIS HAS ALL BEEN SAID AND REHASHED. It's just also painful to me to see people suggest these bold, ambitious features for NH (like old music, which would involve licensing negotations, or engine changes like different rotation, or more in-depth events, or...) when we're missing ones we had in Wild World.  I mean, I'd be happy to wait years for stuff like that in a chunky Welcome Amiibo-style update, but the uncertainty of knowing when we'll get precious NPCs back, or if at all (like the mail feature seems to have been totally abandoned, so will we ever get Pelly/Phyllis/Pete back? Maybe they just didn't think it was worth the time, since most players don't write to their villagers - but I always did), is too much. I know I would be living differently in this game if I had the option. I would be diving a LOT, for example. Or, heck, I'd be farming butterflies like I have in every game (the spring butterfly peak was my favourite thing), but they took that away... my favourite thing at the start of this game was just chilling in the afternoon while watering my flowers and catching bugs...

It's well known psychologically that people are generally more willing to wait for things when they have some idea when they're coming - it makes perceived waiting time a lot easier to bear for people - this is an old thing that influenced the design of elevators, train stations, etc. I could never see the devs of AC wanting to ruin the surprise or wanting to reduce the game to something as mundane as a roadmap, especially during uncertain times. But there's nothing whimsical about the surprise of updates to me, idk.. I am poor at tolerating surprises, though, and that's why I've always loved AC, it's been a very consistent and reliable game since the beginning... my partner and I were looking at old GCN footage and he was shocked at how much it was basically the same 

On a more positive note, I always thought WW was underappreciated for how much it brought to the series in terms of core features and identity, and the quality of its writing and how much that made up for the objective sparseness of it, but this game is really making me appreciate that more, and I feel like I finally might be able to replay any of the old ACs now. (Whereas I had finally hit my limit of interest in WW.)

I mean, I really love this game, I'm sorry, I just have such distressed feelings about it sometimes, because AC was the one thing from my childhood that I valued the most, the one comfort thing I had that was still always improving, where my feelings towards Nintendo and other companies didn't interfere with my feelings towards the game, etc. I'll always have those games, but I mean, I opened up New Leaf the other day, was having a good time, and then trampled one of my lilies of the valley (because I forgot you can't run in that game) and powered it off immediately. dsghdg


----------



## Alolan_Apples

voltairenism said:


> Spoiler: winter spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBALLS ARE BUGGY AS HELL.
> and it's a pain because you need to do the frickin snowperson to get the frozen diys
> things I've noticed so far:
> - they dont automatic load, you need go to the place they are, go away, then go back for them load
> - sometimes the balls wont do the snowperson, you push them together but nothing happens you just keep pushing both of them
> - sometimes it takes AGES for you to start rolling instead of kicking, and had once where my character started rolling but them started kicking again out of nowhere
> - i understand you can't make a model for every size of snowball head but a lot of time it looks way bigger or smaller than the ball I made
> I wonder if they gave us this half baked mechanic because 'oh nobody will see this until months anywah' but oof. But props to making them only spawn on places I can roll the ball.



I think I’m going to have a bad time with snowballs. Since my town is covered in sand and paths, there won’t be many places to roll snowballs.


----------



## John Wick

jumpluff said:


> I legitimately just felt so hurt looking at their wedding furniture, lol, and the frequency of the updates. The tree with the sofa, the fountain... I know a different company makes the furniture, but it's so frustrating when it's just miles away better. They ditched so many important social features (like the things that made the villagers so fundamental to the series, interacting with them, hanging out, their different interests) to make AC about decorating, but you can just play Pocket Camp, it's infinitely better for that? So I'm stuck with a worse mainline AC and Pocket Camp being really unfun but prettier. It's upsetting to me that a lot of NH players will probably pick up Pocket Camp as a result of all the buzz around the item interactivity in Pocket Camp, and Nintendo will count that double dipping as a win... To be honest, I feel like a lot of people who are hyper into the decorating aspect would probably enjoy Pocket Camp more, if they don't mind the grindy mobile game events and microtransaction aspect, since that's just how games are nowadays.
> 
> I played Pocket Camp past level 100 from when it came out in Australia (I have good memories of it to be fair), but back then there weren't so many beautiful items, and I reluctantly quit when it was obvious it was getting too grindy/microtransaction-based. So I also missed Sanrio, etc., which makes me not want to get back into it, but I also dislike FOMO stuff anyways. I don't want to play precisely because it _is_ too microtransaction-based still. I just want items remotely on the level of NL in NH, I would be happy with that and not begrudge the Pocket Camp players the one thing their game is based around... but it just feels like we're being paid dust by the AC devs, and envy is always greater when you're fundamentally discontent.
> 
> I also just don't wanna hear the inevitable people saying 'FREE UPDATES YOU SHOULD BE GRATEFUL', no, the patches were part of the marketing and that's what we paid for... they would be reneging on that if they stopped updating.
> 
> --- long ramble ahead under spoilers, just whining about features missing lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uwu
> 
> 
> 
> I was not a fan of the patch model but I seriously did not think it would involve the core furniture missing and core features, I really thought we'd have most features at launch and get stuff added in... it hurts to think the majority of my playtime is going to be with the same furniture at base, missing features, etc. and the game won't meaningfully improve in ways I care about (stuff like cooking isn't important to me, I'm sorry. I legitimately would rather have StreetPass handhelds back. I know I'm weird) for years x( It's the first time in a long time I've been surprised by a gaming company negatively, since I'm typically very cynical, but New Leaf was so good and in many ways New Horizons seems to have been designed with thought to what new AND old players want, so... it was hard to accept.
> 
> I do want to add in that, to be fair, when we say they had seven years to work on this, that's not really true... we don't know when they got the dev kit for the Switch and commenced work, and it's possible they were concepting stuff for the Wii U that didn't pan out, based on Amiibo Festival. Still, the stuff that's missing shouldn't be really affected by that since it's in every game, I just feel like the decision to add in terraforming probably ate up a lot of time in development.
> 
> It's not about the playtime even, it's about the quality of each moment, I value a minute where I have more choices open to me or I'm vibing in a cute way (like with my bunny balloon or looking at different furniture etc.) more than ten minutes of anything else. If that makes sense.
> 
> This is so whiny considering 600+ hours in I'm still having fun, but I know at this point in New Leaf I felt there was a lot of stuff I hadn't discovered, _as a TTer_. SORRY I KNOW THIS HAS ALL BEEN SAID AND REHASHED. It's just also painful to me to see people suggest these bold, ambitious features for NH (like old music, which would involve licensing negotations, or engine changes like different rotation, or more in-depth events, or...) when we're missing ones we had in Wild World.  I mean, I'd be happy to wait years for stuff like that in a chunky Welcome Amiibo-style update, but the uncertainty of knowing when we'll get precious NPCs back, or if at all (like the mail feature seems to have been totally abandoned, so will we ever get Pelly/Phyllis/Pete back? Maybe they just didn't think it was worth the time, since most players don't write to their villagers - but I always did), is too much. I know I would be living differently in this game if I had the option. I would be diving a LOT, for example. Or, heck, I'd be farming butterflies like I have in every game (the spring butterfly peak was my favourite thing), but they took that away... my favourite thing at the start of this game was just chilling in the afternoon while watering my flowers and catching bugs...
> 
> It's well known psychologically that people are generally more willing to wait for things when they have some idea when they're coming - it makes perceived waiting time a lot easier to bear for people - this is an old thing that influenced the design of elevators, train stations, etc. I could never see the devs of AC wanting to ruin the surprise or wanting to reduce the game to something as mundane as a roadmap, especially during uncertain times. But there's nothing whimsical about the surprise of updates to me, idk.. I am poor at tolerating surprises, though, and that's why I've always loved AC, it's been a very consistent and reliable game since the beginning... my partner and I were looking at old GCN footage and he was shocked at how much it was basically the same
> 
> On a more positive note, I always thought WW was underappreciated for how much it brought to the series in terms of core features and identity, and the quality of its writing and how much that made up for the objective sparseness of it, but this game is really making me appreciate that more, and I feel like I finally might be able to replay any of the old ACs now. (Whereas I had finally hit my limit of interest in WW.)
> 
> I mean, I really love this game, I'm sorry, I just have such distressed feelings about it sometimes, because AC was the one thing from my childhood that I valued the most, the one comfort thing I had that was still always improving, where my feelings towards Nintendo and other companies didn't interfere with my feelings towards the game, etc. I'll always have those games, but I mean, I opened up New Leaf the other day, was having a good time, and then trampled one of my lilies of the valley (because I forgot you can't run in that game) and powered it off immediately. dsghdg


To put it simply, Pocket Camp is an overfed hog.
New Horizons is a carcass that the vultures have stripped bare.


----------



## itsrowan

chlostick said:


> Omg!!!!! I didn’t know putting stuff in the drop off box got me less bells until today!! I’ve wasted so much bells by being antisocial lol



Oh man, this is the first time I'm ever hearing about this. I always thought that the dropbox had the same rate and prices if you were to sell them normally! D':


----------



## voltairenism

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think I’m going to have a bad time with snowballs. Since my town is covered in sand and paths, there won’t be many places to roll snowballs.


yea I would suggest to leave a little area to roll snowballs. My island is pretty much all covered but they manage to spawn somewhere with a smth like 3x5 clear space.

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020

After I posted the rant, I got stucked trying to make a snowperson but it just wasnt stacking the snowballs. I am ashamed that I excused the devs for the glitches on this game bc all the games will have glitches when people are doing unexpected things, but this is not acceptable, it's unplayable. It's literally broken, like sonic 06 broken


----------



## xxcodexx

Llunavale said:


> Animal Crossing: New Horizons? More like, pfft, Animal Crossing: New Glitch Every Week



LOL yep


----------



## Hedgehugs

chlostick said:


> Omg!!!!! I didn’t know putting stuff in the drop off box got me less bells until today!! I’ve wasted so much bells by being antisocial lol


Wait for real?? Please say sike right now??

Hopefully it's not by that much.


----------



## Sefyre

Hedgehugs said:


> Wait for real?? Please say sike right now??
> 
> Hopefully it's not by that much.


20% lower selling price.


----------



## jumpluff

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think I’m going to have a bad time with snowballs. Since my town is covered in sand and paths, there won’t be many places to roll snowballs.


Wow, never thought about this.

I have had the thought many times when looking at people's villages: 'That's really beautiful, but it won't look so good with snow instead of grass.' But of course that's okay, they might redecorate for winter (many of the people with those really decked out villages constantly redecorate anyway), or if their village looks bad in the snow, who cares. It's just a thought that happens bc it's winter IRL here.

But wow, so many people are not gonna be able to make snowboys... gonna be a lot of disappointed people trying to find some open space, or whose islands are terraformed with lots of water and stepping stones... They were tricky enough for me before with completely open towns, TBH. But I always push the snowballs into the water.


----------



## Emichi

I'm upset we can't select multiple items to drop anymore. That was such a useful feature, why remove it..


----------



## DaviddivaD

Let me just say that I welcome new characters to the series. They help keep AC fresh. But new characters shouldn't replace old ones.  Orville and Wilbur are no Pelly, Phyllis, Pete, Copper, Booker, or Porter. They added these two new characters to replace up to six characters and their functions (depending on the game) that have been in the series since the original game.

Also, these two new characters look identical except one if them wears aviator sunglasses. Way to be creative, Nintendo. Remember, "Do what Dodos do."


----------



## bebebese

TheDuke55 said:


> Same here dude. I used to talk to all my villagers all the time in all of the installments. But in NH? I just run right pass them.



I would do this too, but it turns out they have a set amount of context (read: boring/repetitive) dialogue before they tell you anything else! There's about 3-5 convos you have to mash through before you get anything interesting, though, and they still give you the whole "oh haha you again?" bit each time, so I don't know if it's a worthwhile tradeoff :/ 

I do agree that the dialogue is reused a LOT this time around, and it's very annoying to have every neighbour comment on the bells you buried or the net you're holding or this other islander's title or the clothes you have on... There's so little to do in the game that it feels weird that any unique stuff is behind sooo much guff.


----------



## Baroque

I’m just gonna say it, I think the music is nothing special. I’m saying this compared solely to New Leaf but except for the 5 am song and I think the 3 am song, pretty much none of the music is pleasant to me and some of them are even downright annoying. Kinda wish they’d change with the seasons but, based on a few trips I made to winter islands, it doesn’t seem to be the case at all...


----------



## voltairenism

Baroque said:


> I’m just gonna say it, I think the music is nothing special. I’m saying this compared solely to New Leaf but except for the 5 am song and I think the 3 am song, pretty much none of the music is pleasant to me and some of them are even downright annoying. Kinda wish they’d change with the seasons but, based on a few trips I made to winter islands, it doesn’t seem to be the case at all...


the songs have jinglebells on winter but that's it


----------



## Jessi

I really wish Isabelle would say something productive like "flick is here make sure to hand in your bugs" or "its raining out today make sure to use umbrellas"..... like Isabelle I love you, but I don't care that your favorite sock finally showed up for the 50th time


----------



## itsrowan

I just had C.J. on my island for the first time, and I'm sorta disappointed that he can't offer any more challenges after you complete the one he offers you. I like the fact that he buys fish off of you afterwards, but I wanna be able to do more than just one challenge. I wish it was an all-day event like the fishing tourneys in NL, not just a one-and-done thing. It doesn't help that it'll probably be a while until I see him again, so I'm extra bummed out by that...


----------



## moonbox

today i just... did not have any motivation to play so i put it down. i'm really over all the tedious steps to get something done like redeeming nook miles or getting blathers to assess a fossil i've already donated...


----------



## trashpedia

moonbox said:


> today i just... did not have any motivation to play so i put it down. i'm really over all the tedious steps to get something done like redeeming nook miles or getting blathers to assess a fossil i've already donated...


I'm feeling this way too. There really just isn't much to do once you finish decorating imo...
I'm not done decorating my island but honestly it feels like tedious and boring since there isn't much right now.

I'm hoping there's going to be an update in June and not July because right now, there isn't much of an incentive to keep playing atm.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Okay rant starts here 



Spoiler: Isabelle rant



Isabelle has a pointless role in this game, she does absolutely nada, nothing
My hope is that she announces the special NPC visiting


Jessi said:


> I really wish Isabelle would say something productive like "flick is here make sure to hand in your bugs" or "its raining out today make sure to use umbrellas"..... like Isabelle I love you, but I don't care that your favorite sock finally showed up for the 50th time


Like you stated
Isabelle already did it for Redd's first visit why not for all the visits of all NPCS?





Spoiler: Camper rant



Honestly this only bugs me for camp methoding
in NL it was, adopt a villager, get a camper, or void/random move in
but in this game we have Nook Mile Tours which lets us find villagers
But I still think 20% chance of a camper is VERY small





Spoiler: New horizons rant



Nintendo released a buggy game with nothing to do 
yet Nintendo wonders why everyone is decorating their island
Nintendo, if you haven't realized that's all we CAN do
catching bugs, fish, and terraforming won't keep us occupied for long
and the god awful villager dialogue,  i get it i watered my flowers big whoop who cares?
And all these glitches :/


----------



## FletchCowabunga

bebebese said:


> I would do this too, but it turns out they have a set amount of context (read: boring/repetitive) dialogue before they tell you anything else! There's about 3-5 convos you have to mash through before you get anything interesting, though, and they still give you the whole "oh haha you again?" bit each time, so I don't know if it's a worthwhile tradeoff :/
> 
> I do agree that the dialogue is reused a LOT this time around, and it's very annoying to have every neighbour comment on the bells you buried or the net you're holding or this other islander's title or the clothes you have on... There's so little to do in the game that it feels weird that any unique stuff is behind sooo much guff.



It does take a while to get through the guff, but once you can start filling in their dialogue with custom greetings and catchphrases, things get way more interesting! 

Also helps to have a good mix of personalities with your villagers. But in general, when has automated dialogue in video games EVER been perfect?


----------



## Jessi

FletchCowabunga said:


> It does take a while to get through the guff, but once you can start filling in their dialogue with custom greetings and catchphrases, things get way more interesting!
> 
> Also helps to have a good mix of personalities with your villagers. But in general, when has automated dialogue in video games EVER been perfect?


Yeah but if you compare the dialouge from Wild World to New Horizons, Wild World shows how watered down New Horizons dialogue is in comparison


----------



## FletchCowabunga

HappyTails said:


> I really don't like the fact that we are forced to invite the first camper from the campsite. My first campsite villager was Julian and I don't want him on my island. I'm not happy about him being forced on me. I'm going to make sure he feels very unwelcome so he'll move quickly.



Just like how the very first residents with you are a jock and an uchi, the first campsite visitor is smug. Consider yourself lucky with Julian, though. At least his house is super cool and he’s tradeable. I got Rodney. *shudders*


----------



## victoriae350

This game is addicting. Too addicting! That’s rant worthy! I’ve spent too much time playing this game. I think it’s time to back away and pursue a few productive activities.


----------



## starlipie

why are fences like thiiiiis


----------



## FletchCowabunga

starlipie said:


> why are fences like thiiiiis
> View attachment 267463


YES. I hate that they take up an entire grid space and you can’t then move them where you want them to be in the grid.


----------



## Jessi

starlipie said:


> why are fences like thiiiiis
> View attachment 267463


HONESTLY. The collision hit boxes in this game are ridiculous. Like I can't put things right by my fences or light post etc. Because each of them take one space on each side. Its ridiculous


----------



## HappyTails

starlipie said:


> why are fences like thiiiiis
> View attachment 267463



OMG yes! Seriously, why Nintendo? They really couldn't have made it where it can at least line up with the paths?

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



FletchCowabunga said:


> Just like how the very first residents with you are a jock and an uchi, the first campsite visitor is smug. Consider yourself lucky with Julian, though. At least his house is super cool and he’s tradeable. I got Rodney. *shudders*



Yeah, his house is nice, and not an eyesore so I did get kind of lucky with him. Just not the villager I really wanted.


----------



## chainosaur

I gotta echo the others on Isabelle, matter of fact that's why I stopped by the thread today.

I'm so fed up with Isabelle having absolutely nothing to say. She's so utterly useless. Either announce some real news, or just don't talk at all so I can just hurry up and play the game.


----------



## Le Ham

slightly spicy take, and I totally understand the reasoning and you could make a valid argument in support of it, but it's become a pet peeve of mine when people describe features that are not currently in NH as "taken out." Ik that's a petty thing to get peeved about, but I'm really into rhetoric and the difference small turns of phrase can make to a statement, as well as the underlying assumptions such statements imply, so I notice it and it bugs me. 

*While I know not everyone means it like this,* "taken out" (maybe just to me?) implies something a little different from "not added" or even "left out," which is the idea they intentionally removed something from the game and from players _after either intentionally including it, or making it clear the feature was supposed to be there_. For most features from earlier AC games that have not been included in NH so far, it doesn't make sense to me to call those "taken out" because it assumes NH, with a different approach to updates and perhaps even the AC formula as a whole, can be fairly compared in every aspect to earlier AC games, which launched as complete experiences, in terms of which features are "returning" from those earlier games.  It assumes certain features from earlier games _were supposed to be_ in NH at launch/early on in the update cycle, as if we could know that, and because they're not, we're not getting what we were promised.

(Hybrid flower islands are a notable exception - I recognize Nintendo did _take them out_ of NH, and FTR I definitely don't agree with that decision. However, personally I don't think they'd code special island hybrid genes into the game and then waste that effort removing them forever. I personally have hope they'll bring those back at some point, especially since they never said a word when they removed them. Just my opinion though. We can't know for sure either way.)



Spoiler: *proceeds to rant as if people do mean "taken out" like that*



To be clear, I agree that the game has numerous frustrations and inconveniences as a standalone game as well as a mainline AC game. But - and this is where it gets _really_ spicy - did Nintendo ever promise us Brewster would be in NH at launch? Are we entitled to having him in NH _right now_? Now I agree NH would've been more enjoyable if Brewster were included at launch - as well as gyroids for that matter! - but since I'm told I can't assume he'll be added in "since we don't know for sure," then how can we assume he will _never_ be added in? And then judge the (incomplete) game as a whole based on that assumption, in addition to the assumption he is _supposed_ to be in NH right now? Because that's what saying Brewster is "taken out" of NH means to me.

Yes, we are free - and even encouraged! - to make comparisons between entries in a series, because it _is_ AC and this _is_ Nintendo we're talking about. *And yes, we have to have at least base expectations of what a mainline, next-gen console title branded as Animal Crossing should play like, because by producing, marketing and selling it Nintendo essentially promises it will be an upgrade from the last game enough to be worth purchasing. And it's perfectly reasonable to express disappointment when those expectations are not met! *However, especially considering we have no way of looking into the future, and can only choose between a glass-half-full or glass-half-empty perspective when we discuss NH updates, it doesn't sit right with me when people talk as if because some specific features from NL are not in NH as of today, we've been stolen from.

Again feel free to disagree, but I don't think the problem with NH is that it doesn't have all the features that were in earlier games - I don't remember NH claiming to be the Smash Ultimate of AC, even if popular hype might have reached that conclusion; feel free to direct me to any statements they made to the contrary. I also don't believe Nintendo is incompetent - greedy, sure, what big company isn't, and also woefully obsessed about stopping hackers/pirates at the expense of legitimate players, but even then I think they do know what they're doing with this game, even if we don't like it. I'm not in full agreement with their decisions, but I respect that they have a different plan in mind, and as their consumer I look forward to seeing that plan revealed.


----------



## usa-chan

trashpedia said:


> Tbh the villager polls are getting kinda old and repetitive at this point imo


this! i usually like engaging in this forum, but all i see are the villager polls and nothing actually worth discussing.

also, i don't understand why isabelle doesn't tell you from the start of the day that you'll have a meteor shower that night? i don't actually remember, but aren't they announced in the bulletin board in nl? why not even give players a headsup, even in the daytime?


----------



## Red Cat

I can't wait for the start of June! Not because of the new bugs, fish, and events, but because the Museum Day event will finally be over. I don't need to be reminded every day that the event is still happening; please just identify my damn fossils Blathers. Maybe the reason Blathers reminds me about the event every day is because the event is so forgettable.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

I really can't stand that they got rid of tarantula islands. I know I'm like a month or 2 late, but I'm still bitter. I wish I could still do them because they were such a good way to get bells, which I really want to pay off my sister's house debt. I just wish there was a grindy way of getting bells that doesn't involve time traveling (If there is one, please tell me! I'd love to know what it is.) Also, what was the point of getting rid of hybrid islands? They were nice and pretty and now I don't get to see them every time I go island hopping :(. I also can't stand the stamp rally. It took me 5 minutes to navigate my museum and get all of the stamps. I don't want to be reminded every 5 seconds that it is staying fresh for those who have already completed it. I really don't want to do that stupid stamp thing, please stop reminding me that I could do it again if I wanted. I would rather hear talk about fossils for three hours straight.


----------



## nammie

I looked up the number of houseplants that were in acnl yesterday and got really sad lol counting ones you could only put the ground there were like 15. Acnh has like... literally 5.

Terraforming also killing me as always. My left joycon is basically unuseable now (continually drifting up, I literally cant move down anymore), and the prices for new ones online are ridiculous atm. Luckily I have a pro controller but I liked playing mainly in handheld mode


----------



## moonbox

chainosaur said:


> I gotta echo the others on Isabelle, matter of fact that's why I stopped by the thread today.
> 
> I'm so fed up with Isabelle having absolutely nothing to say. She's so utterly useless. Either announce some real news, or just don't talk at all so I can just hurry up and play the game.


This!!! When I was frantically TTing for villager trades I was losing my mind at how often I had to hear her ramble on and on about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Neechan

well, Isabelle greeted you as well in nl, and all she would say is basically what we have in nh, the only thing I remember her mentioning in the previous game were birthdays, tournaments, move in/outs, and holidays (and mentioning if tortimer was visiting so you could get to the island) of course she doesn’t help set you up anymore, but it’s all done before you see her.

So, Isabelle having nothing to say is really nothing new, if I’m being brutally  honest (and I love her) and if tom Nook were to take back the role, it’d be the same thing, just with a twist of things from his perspective.


----------



## SpiritofAce

To add onto the villager polls point...

At the end of the day, they all share the same dialogue if they have the same personality (which is ridiculous, they really should do more to differentiate the villagers at this point.) What makes a certain villager so special?


----------



## usukifrenzy

As everyone's already complained about Isabelle doing nothing in terms of announcements, I just want to add in I wished she'd at least update the bulletin board with her daily musings or something. Since none of my villagers are celebrating their birthdays anytime soon, my bulletin board's been empty since like the Fishing Tourney. 

She could write some interesting notes about her horoscope or her TV habits, something like those soliloquy posts we used to have and keep the announcements to reporting about special characters or talking about the weather. Her special dialogue when Redd arrived was cute but it only happened once so that was slightly disappointing.


----------



## Corrie

The lack of furniture is killing me. My house looks like absolute crap.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> The lack of furniture is killing me. My house looks like absolute crap.


Seriously. I only finished the back room. It's my crafting room, but every other room is just empty. I don't like the furniture. I have kitchen and bathroom furniture just thrown into the right/left side because I was deciding to make those two kitchen/bathroom, but none of the furniture speaks to me. It doesn't help that they're also so randomly different that they clash and not in the good way like the AC charm.

I had this problem in NL to, but it was more because I didn't put the effort in until one of my friends wanted to visit. Then I got the ball rolling and it took me like one day to make decent rooms. I feel like I need to struggle with the barebone list to make any room look decent.


Oh god and I hate hate hate how my villagers will always comment on the stuff I have outside and be like 'This is weird to have out here, isn't it?' And it's something like the seashell fountain, big fountain, outdoor bench ect. It's so annoying. Just like how talking to them makes them act like you're being a nuisance. They're so anti-social in this game.


----------



## Epod

I'm feeling kind of overwhelmed by so many people rushing around me on the forums and internet generally to complete stuff. It seems so many people are rushing to get their 'dreamies', rushing to complete all the fish/bugs/fossils, rushing to speed up the development of their island with TT, rushing to get millions and millions of bells through turnip selling on other people's islands, rushing to get a fully terraformed 5 star island etc etc.

Obviously everyone can play their own game how they enjoy it but I wish there was a bit more appreciation for the natural slow pacing of the game (e.g. enjoying that villager you didn't pick out as a 'dreamy' from the list of 400+, enjoying slowly catching/finding bugs/fish/fossils, enjoying the gradual accumulation of DIYs/Redd's art etc etc).

The game for me definitely seems to be a marathon not a sprint, and a game to be appreciated over time. I think a variety of play-styles is good but I do feel that some styles get lost a bit on these forums and elsewhere. Don't know if anyone else feels this or I'm just being a grump?


----------



## Romaki

Are they ever going to make an effort to get Pocket Camp items into the main game? They haven't added anything new regarding that with any update. I really just want some wings in the game. 



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I really can't stand that they got rid of tarantula islands. I know I'm like a month or 2 late, but I'm still bitter. I wish I could still do them because they were such a good way to get bells, which I really want to pay off my sister's house debt.



Last time I tried the tarantula/scorpion island was still possible as long as you leave like 5+ trees left standing. Maybe it's only possible on bamboo island. And it's definitely quicker when it's raining.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Romaki said:


> Last time I tried the tarantula/scorpion island was still possible as long as you leave like 5+ trees left standing. Maybe it's only possible on bamboo island. And it's definitely quicker when it's raining.


Ah, alright! I heard a rumor that the bamboo islands still worked... I guess they are true! Thank you! (Also, acpc items are the best, I think wings would be such a cool event item to have!)


----------



## pochy

Neechan said:


> well, Isabelle greeted you as well in nl, and all she would say is basically what we have in nh, the only thing I remember her mentioning in the previous game were birthdays, tournaments, move in/outs, and holidays (and mentioning if tortimer was visiting so you could get to the island) of course she doesn’t help set you up anymore, but it’s all done before you see her.
> 
> So, Isabelle having nothing to say is really nothing new, if I’m being brutally  honest (and I love her) and if tom Nook were to take back the role, it’d be the same thing, just with a twist of things from his perspective.



i agree, but at least she felt useful to some degree because of time travel, deleting villagers and deleting towns. now it feels like she's only there as filler content... i'd even go so far as to call it fanservice... i don't remember her telling me that she finished her cross word puzzle for the hundreth time in acnl xD


----------



## TheDuke55

Isabelle in NL was right at the start and it didn't take long to get started. She just spit out the facts. The date and time in case it is wrong, if you forgot to save, and then told you the going ons. Compared to NH the load time for NL is bearable. I don't know if it's my switch, but it takes a really long time to get to Isabelle's desk scene.

If Isabelle just did this instead of than rambling about BS and not telling us anything useful even when there are things going on people wouldn't be so annoyed. She came back simply because of fanservice. 

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## crispmaples

I feel like a lot of points can be pointed at the games industry as a whole. But, with New Horizons specifically; I am just kinda sad that full games aren't released anymore. Always updates. I am probably just a boomer of the gaming world but you used to pay 60 dollars for a complete game. Of course, they weren't free of bugs or glitches or had things they could improve upon. I still prefer New Leaf, to be honest. I liked the Welcome Amiibo update of having that gameplay that was generally good, and updates were more to fix things and make things easier for the player rather than... New.. Content..

Now don't get me wrong; I sincerely commend them for having real time released events so that way people can't spoil what happens on them. But to have entire series of furniture missing, removing features from the old games that we like and have come accustomed to JUST to add it on later? 

I may be in the minority here, but the crafting of tools is getting really monotonous. I get that Pocket Camp was successful but did people really like having to craft stuff THAT much? We see the way everyone is rushing to get the stuff they want (myself included I won't lie). And on that I really hope that they add a durability meter for the tools. If they take away being able to reset the durability by customizing, they are really corralling the players experience in to how they intended to play the game; and if they really wanna stick with this route of making your island your own they shouldn't do that.

I still love animal crossing and I do love things about New Horizons but in general I still find myself liking New Leaf better.


----------



## TheDuke55

You're not alone dude. It's telling when a lot of topics are about rants and things we wished they did better. I don't remember seeing any of those during the other games times on this forum. It doesn't help that the physical copy will be useless soon enough. And it doesn't help that the other games were complete by the time they were released. Sure people can spoil things, but I'd rather take that over waiting 2 months for a real update. All the other updates have been so slow and minuscule. Oh wow we can plant bushes now. We could do that in NL from day 1 if we TT enough to get things right.

I've never been a fan of the shove things out before they are finished and then fix them later. Bethesda is horrible with this. (or Bugthesda)


----------



## crispmaples

Aaaaahhh, I feel like it's just me and my sister that agree with one another. And then I feel bad for ranting but I feel like it's... just? I don't want bad for the developers or anything. I just also REALLY hate as you said "he shove things out before they are finished and then fix them later" thing. And I feel like New Horizons was super guilty of that BECAUSE it had already been so long between games. I would rather wait for a finished and polished game than get a copy and not be able to enjoy it to it's fullest from the get-go.


----------



## Story

I’m still not a fan of item color variants. I hate that I have to trade to get everything in order to realize my vision. It’s not a good feeling.


----------



## TheDuke55

Story said:


> I’m still not a fan of item color variants. I hate that I have to trade to get everything in order to realize my vision. It’s not a good feeling.


I feel like this is where Cyrus should had came in if they didn't want us crafting and customziing everything. They should had brought him back to customize the Nook rewards and orderables we can't customize.


----------



## Story

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel like this is where Cyrus should had came in if they didn't want us crafting and customziing everything. They should had brought him back to customize the Nook rewards and orderables we can't customize.


Yeah I totally agree. I miss the fossil miniatures as well from him. 
I get that they did this to encourage trading, but I’m really not a fan with their being just so many items.


----------



## crispmaples

Story said:


> I’m still not a fan of item color variants. I hate that I have to trade to get everything in order to realize my vision. It’s not a good feeling.





TheDuke55 said:


> I feel like this is where Cyrus should had came in if they didn't want us crafting and customziing everything. They should had brought him back to customize the Nook rewards and orderables we can't customize.



THIS. So much! I have said so much the thing about bringing cyrus back. Why can't I PAINT THE THING THE COLOR I WANT? Trading is so tedious and unnecessary!


----------



## Neechan

nodice said:


> i agree, but at least she felt useful to some degree because of time travel, deleting villagers and deleting towns. now it feels like she's only there as filler content... i'd even go so far as to call it fanservice... i don't remember her telling me that she finished her cross word puzzle for the hundreth time in acnl xD



I kinda hope she be fixed later on, because the developer didn’t understand how annoying it would be to hear the same dialogue over and over, its like that saying, if you have nothing to say, don’t say anything at all. XD 

Yeah, Tom Nook does that now if you go to the settings Via the start screen (pressing— on the control) with the profile of the character you want to delete, but boy, they make you feel like crap for doing it... (mentioning that they will basically have their memories wiped and won’t remember you at all, kinda makes you feel bad for doing it...)


----------



## Bethboj

FletchCowabunga said:


> Just like how the very first residents with you are a jock and an uchi, the first campsite visitor is smug. Consider yourself lucky with Julian, though. At least his house is super cool and he’s tradeable. I got Rodney. *shudders*


My first campsite visitor was Wolfgang!


----------



## necrofantasia

the campsite card game fills me with so much hate, why oh why did they have to remove the other minigames for this!!!!!!!!!!! you know _*THEONESTHATAREACTUALLYPOSSIBLEANDNOTRIGGED*_


----------



## Shawna

this giant Trevally is a freaking nightmare to catch ;——;


----------



## Corrie

AutumnPlains said:


> I feel like a lot of points can be pointed at the games industry as a whole. But, with New Horizons specifically; I am just kinda sad that full games aren't released anymore. Always updates. I am probably just a boomer of the gaming world but you used to pay 60 dollars for a complete game. Of course, they weren't free of bugs or glitches or had things they could improve upon. I still prefer New Leaf, to be honest. I liked the Welcome Amiibo update of having that gameplay that was generally good, and updates were more to fix things and make things easier for the player rather than... New.. Content..
> 
> Now don't get me wrong; I sincerely commend them for having real time released events so that way people can't spoil what happens on them. But to have entire series of furniture missing, removing features from the old games that we like and have come accustomed to JUST to add it on later?
> 
> I may be in the minority here, but the crafting of tools is getting really monotonous. I get that Pocket Camp was successful but did people really like having to craft stuff THAT much? We see the way everyone is rushing to get the stuff they want (myself included I won't lie). And on that I really hope that they add a durability meter for the tools. If they take away being able to reset the durability by customizing, they are really corralling the players experience in to how they intended to play the game; and if they really wanna stick with this route of making your island your own they shouldn't do that.
> 
> I still love animal crossing and I do love things about New Horizons but in general I still find myself liking New Leaf better.


I fully agree. This is why I'm not a fan of modern gaming right now. A lot of it feels rushed so you end up paying for a half finished game but apparently it's okay because don't worry, they'll provide updates!

Just take a look at Pokemon Sword and Shield. The game came out and like under a month later they introduced DLC for stuff that could have and should have already been in the game. It's a pathetic money grabbing scheme that people seem to either be alright with or fall for. I'm sad Animal Crossing is heading down that tunnel. I'm just happy the updates they provide are free because they should have been in the game from the getgo.


----------



## crispmaples

Corrie said:


> I fully agree. This is why I'm not a fan of modern gaming right now. A lot of it feels rushed so you end up paying for a half finished game but apparently it's okay because don't worry, they'll provide updates!
> 
> Just take a look at Pokemon Sword and Shield. The game came out and like under a month later they introduced DLC for stuff that could have and should have already been in the game. It's a pathetic money grabbing scheme that people seem to either be alright with or fall for. I'm sad Animal Crossing is heading down that tunnel. I'm just happy the updates they provide are free because they should have been in the game from the getgo.



I also fully agree with the SW/SH! And yes, thankfully animal crossings updates are free. I hope they stay free. I am a bit afraid that so many people are just happy that we have a game after 8 years; which I am too! But it is lacking SO much for a huge title.


----------



## TheDuke55

AutumnPlains said:


> I also fully agree with the SW/SH! And yes, thankfully animal crossings updates are free. I hope they stay free. I am a bit afraid that so many people are just happy that we have a game after 8 years; which I am too! But it is lacking SO much for a huge title.


To me it's only been 3 years since the WA update kept me interested for the remainder of the time. I wasn't playing it religiously, but I played it every now and then and a lot during the update. So stepping down from that and going into NH is like going from eating a great hamburger to eating just two buns and a pickle.

I start to chew and something's missing. I open the buns and...where's the beef!?


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> To me it's only been 3 years since the WA update kept me interested for the remainder of the time. I wasn't playing it religiously, but I played it every now and then and a lot during the update. So stepping down from that and going into NH is like going from eating a great hamburger to eating just two buns and a pickle.
> 
> I start to chew and something's missing. I open the buns and...where's the beef!?


I felt the same way. People were complaining about NL being old and all but I fully respected Nintendo for giving us a free update for the game. It was great! 

NH feels rushed. It's gorgeous to look at but lacks any real depth. Especially compared to the content we had in NL.

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



AutumnPlains said:


> I also fully agree with the SW/SH! And yes, thankfully animal crossings updates are free. I hope they stay free. I am a bit afraid that so many people are just happy that we have a game after 8 years; which I am too! But it is lacking SO much for a huge title.


For sure. It was like a half baked piece of toast thrown at the fans to shut them up. Plus the game was already delayed so it just makes you wonder what it was delayed for.


----------



## Zane

I can’t believe villagers are programmed to pull out their fishing poles and come over and start fishing in the body of water you’re *clearly in the middle of building*


----------



## Jessi

Ugh I really wish the light post would actually create light. Like they look nice, but it would be nice if they actually created light around them so nighttime would look nicer. Just makes them feel pointless


----------



## PajamaCat

It hasn't rained on my island in over a month. Before that it rained maybe three times. I just want to catch a coelacanth and wear my cute raincoat and boots!


----------



## DaviddivaD

I am missing four or five fossils and it's been two weeks since I got one that wasn't what I already donated. 

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



usa-chan said:


> this! i usually like engaging in this forum, but all i see are the villager polls and nothing actually worth discussing.
> 
> also, i don't understand why isabelle doesn't tell you from the start of the day that you'll have a meteor shower that night? i don't actually remember, but aren't they announced in the bulletin board in nl? why not even give players a headsup, even in the daytime?



The bulletin board is so underutilized in this game.


----------



## TheDuke55

Yeah I kind of hate that the board isn't used at all. It was always on fire when I played NL and the other games. Sometimes it was cool stuff. Other times it wasn't. Like the Nook shop would make announcements about sales, something rare in, someone buried treasure, ect.

I don't know if it's just my island, but it rains all the time. I have the opposite problem of you Pajama. I wouldn't mind a clear and sunny day for once. I kind of hate it now. Rain used to be something unique that I would be excited to see in my other games.


----------



## Arjh

What's really annoying me right now is house expansion, I just finished paying of my second room and it's a whopping 798,000 bells for a 3rd room when it was a max 598,000 for full room expansion in NL. What really annoys me is that you no longer have the option to choose where you want to add the extra room or to increase room size instead. I hate how small my back room is, I only have the shell bed and arch and if I add anything else it just looks so cluttered. 

I also really miss Nook's Homes for changing the outside of your house, I miss the variety and how you could update anytime before upgrading your house first.


----------



## TheDuke55

That's another point I can get behind. When I was upgrading my entire house, I was expecting Nook to ask me what I wanted to expand or what room I wanted next.

I mean what if someone just wants a main room and a basement? That's kind of crappy on them. 'Craft the island the way you want! As long as it's our way.'


----------



## Romaki

I really don't know how they expect us to build snowmen in how we're supposed to set up our islands. Paths, items, flowers, trees... it's gonna be so annoying.


----------



## moonbox

TheDuke55 said:


> That's another point I can get behind. When I was upgrading my entire house, I was expecting Nook to ask me what I wanted to expand or what room I wanted next.
> 
> I mean what if someone just wants a main room and a basement? That's kind of crappy on them. 'Craft the island the way you want! As long as it's our way.'


I was so disappointed that the other rooms wouldn’t expand like our main room! My kitchen is just too small and I don’t like the idea of putting it upstairs or in the basement....


----------



## starlightsong

usa-chan said:


> this! i usually like engaging in this forum, but all i see are the villager polls and nothing actually worth discussing.
> 
> also, i don't understand why isabelle doesn't tell you from the start of the day that you'll have a meteor shower that night? i don't actually remember, but aren't they announced in the bulletin board in nl? why not even give players a headsup, even in the daytime?


I’ve mentioned this here before but I really wonder if some people’s games are bugged or something re: meteor showers, because it’s baffling to me every time I see someone complain that she doesn’t mention them. She always has without fail for me, if it’s early in the day she says we’re in for a rare treat of shooting stars tonight and if the shower has already started she says the sky above our island is full of shooting stars. If her not announcing it for everyone is a bug I don’t understand why it hasn’t been fixed yet.


----------



## usa-chan

starlightsong said:


> I’ve mentioned this here before but I really wonder if some people’s games are bugged or something re: meteor showers, because it’s baffling to me every time I see someone complain that she doesn’t mention them. She always has without fail for me, if it’s early in the day she says we’re in for a rare treat of shooting stars tonight and if the shower has already started she says the sky above our island is full of shooting stars. If her not announcing it for everyone is a bug I don’t understand why it hasn’t been fixed yet.


wait, you've been getting announcements about them? i literally had no idea that people were getting them; maybe my game is bugged because she never mentions it to me or any of the side characters. ahhh, if it's a bug, then i'm reporting it. thanks for letting me know that you get them!


----------



## Neechan

starlightsong said:


> I’ve mentioned this here before but I really wonder if some people’s games are bugged or something re: meteor showers, because it’s baffling to me every time I see someone complain that she doesn’t mention them. She always has without fail for me, if it’s early in the day she says we’re in for a rare treat of shooting stars tonight and if the shower has already started she says the sky above our island is full of shooting stars. If her not announcing it for everyone is a bug I don’t understand why it hasn’t been fixed yet.



Probably because people don’t know it’s a bug? because I only had one meteor shower, and that was on April 4th, and the only way I knew about it was from my villagers (and for reference, my town hall was established on the 31st of March so there was more than enough time for Isabelle to tell me about it)

to mention something completely unrelated, there’s a glitch in the butterfly room in my museum where a plant hanger in the upper right hand corner isn’t appearing, I know this because every time I come in and stay for a while, I notice that the Madagascan sunset moth keeps landing on something that isn’t visable, but still there, it’s been like this for a while and hasn’t fixed itself, it isn't a game breaker, but it’s bothersome to me...


----------



## starlightsong

Neechan said:


> Probably because people don’t know it’s a bug? because I only had one meteor shower, and that was on April 4th, and the only way I knew about it was from my villagers (and for reference, my town hall was established on the 31st of March so there was more than enough time for Isabelle to tell me about it)
> 
> to mention something completely unrelated, there’s a glitch in the butterfly room in my museum where a plant hanger in the upper right hand corner isn’t appearing, I know this because every time I come in and stay for a while, I notice that the Madagascan sunset moth keeps landing on something that isn’t visable, but still there, it’s been like this for a while and hasn’t fixed itself, it isn't a game breaker, but it’s bothersome to me...


oh, i didn’t mean it’s baffling to me that people bring it up, but that it _keeps happening_ for me to keep seeing it brought up to begin with! whenever i see it mentioned that isabelle doesn’t announce meteor showers i go “what, that hasn’t been fixed yet? people still have this problem? are you kidding me?” because i’ve been seeing this issue mentioned since the game came out and it still isn’t fixed. i just find it really really weird given that it’s such a common complaint, i don’t see how nintendo hasn’t done anything about it. i _was_ incredibly confused the first time i heard of it, though, because i had no idea other people weren’t getting meteor shower announcements.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



usa-chan said:


> wait, you've been getting announcements about them? i literally had no idea that people were getting them; maybe my game is bugged because she never mentions it to me or any of the side characters. ahhh, if it's a bug, then i'm reporting it. thanks for letting me know that you get them!


oh she doesn’t mention the visitors, no (though i really wish she would), but the meteor showers definitely. in fact, this isn’t my screenshot because i didn’t have one on-hand but here’s a screenshot of what she always tells me if i open up my game the day of a meteor shower before it’s started:




i’m sure she’s meant to announce them and it’s weird to me that this is such a common issue that’s gone unresolved.


----------



## shirocha

Oh, wow. I never knew about the announcements. I've played daily since release, and have (don't be mad at me) time traveled through the entire months of August-December.. I've never once had a shooting stars announcement.


----------



## Mephala

Omg what?? I've NEVER had a meteor shower announcement from isabelle. I've only had one meteor shower and there was no announcement that day, I just happened to hear the 'pling' noise in the sky when I was going about my business around my island.


----------



## katineko

I've been wondering, with all the glitches and complaints, if there was a way to contact Nintnedo directly? I would like to ask them a few questions.


----------



## Romaki

I'm so tired of everything having randomly assigned color that differ from each player. I just learned this also goes for fishing tournament items.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



katineko said:


> I've been wondering, with all the glitches and complaints, if there was a way to contact Nintnedo directly? I would like to ask them a few questions.








						Nintendo Support: Contact Us
					

Need help? Contact Nintendo Customer Support via online chat, text message, Help Ticket, or phone 7 days a week, except major holidays.




					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## Cethosia

I recently had Isabelle anounce a meteor shower for the first time. Stars were pretty much falling out of the sky almost constantly. The other "meteor shower" days only had a few stars. I think Isabelle only announces the big ones


----------



## isla-mariposa

I mostly love ACNH (my first AC was the GameCube version many moons ago; I also played ACNL and dabbled in PC), but, like many others, I wish the villager interaction was more... well... interactive.

It bums me out to spend time setting up these elaborate outdoor areas that my villagers NEVER VISIT. I’ve read that connecting everything via paths encourages villagers to walk to other areas (like my tiki bar), but my island is designed to be more wilderness-y, so I don’t want paths running everywhere. Besides, if villagers are attracted to paths, shouldn’t it be sufficient to terraform a large block of, say, sand for a zen garden, or wooden flooring for a tiki bar? These terraformed areas show up on my map, but I almost never see villagers in them.

Same goes for villagers interacting with objects. What’s the point of decorating with chairs or benches if your residents just plop down on the ground next to them?

And this one might just be me, but it seems like my villagers get up and walk away if I try to sit down next to them on a bench or on the ground (using a cushion). Like, dang, Nintendo, that’s way harsh.

I also wish there was a writer on staff who could add new dialogue for each update. I know it’d probably never happen, but villager-specific dialogue would be amazing! I was really excited to get Flora because she’s so cute, but, because I already have a Peppy in Audie (one of my faves), Flora just comes off as a copycat — even though she has a different hobby than Audie does.


----------



## PajamaCat

Romaki said:


> I really don't know how they expect us to build snowmen in how we're supposed to set up our islands. Paths, items, flowers, trees... it's gonna be so annoying.


Oof, I haven't thought of that but it's going to be a nightmare!


----------



## TheDuke55

I feel like Isabelle should announce both the small and big showers. How are you supposed to know when they're going to happen?


----------



## mirukushake

starlightsong said:


> oh, i didn’t mean it’s baffling to me that people bring it up, but that it _keeps happening_ for me to keep seeing it brought up to begin with! whenever i see it mentioned that isabelle doesn’t announce meteor showers i go “what, that hasn’t been fixed yet? people still have this problem? are you kidding me?” because i’ve been seeing this issue mentioned since the game came out and it still isn’t fixed. i just find it really really weird given that it’s such a common complaint, i don’t see how nintendo hasn’t done anything about it. i _was_ incredibly confused the first time i heard of it, though, because i had no idea other people weren’t getting meteor shower announcements.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020
> 
> 
> oh she doesn’t mention the visitors, no (though i really wish she would), but the meteor showers definitely. in fact, this isn’t my screenshot because i didn’t have one on-hand but here’s a screenshot of what she always tells me if i open up my game the day of a meteor shower before it’s started:
> View attachment 268038
> i’m sure she’s meant to announce them and it’s weird to me that this is such a common issue that’s gone unresolved.



I think this might be a translation whoopsie? In Japanese her announcement specifically states *meteor shower*. You can have a small to medium amount of shooting stars on any clear day, but Isabelle should only announce meteor showers, which are the big ones. So I think people are getting confused because they think she should announce any type of shooting stars at all, which she doesn't.


----------



## Hsn97

I hate that the stalk market has two prices, one in the am and one in the pm. Now I’m back at work there is literally no way for me to figure out what price pattern I have and make an educated guess on when to sell turnips outside of TTing. I know I could use the turnip exchange, but frankly I don’t fancy waiting hours in a queue to visit someone’s town or paying stupid prices to enter. And what happens for people who don’t have Nintendo Online? I’m so annoyed by this oversight on Nintendo’s part.


----------



## starlightsong

mirukushake said:


> I think this might be a translation whoopsie? In Japanese her announcement specifically states *meteor shower*. You can have a small to medium amount of shooting stars on any clear day, but Isabelle should only announce meteor showers, which are the big ones. So I think people are getting confused because they think she should announce any type of shooting stars at all, which she doesn't.


hmm, so you’re saying that when she announces that the sky is or will be full of shooting stars, she is in fact announcing a meteor shower—but you can still have shooting stars and not have a meteor shower, and that’s why people don’t always get the announcement? that... well, makes sense as to why people are getting confused, but then i don’t get why they translated it that why. why didn’t they just have her say “we’re in for a rare treat tonight: a meteor shower!” and “there’s a meteor shower right now, so the sky is full of shooting stars!” or something along those lines? knowing that makes me wish it would be changed but i don’t expect it to be, sadly.


----------



## voltairenism

Romaki said:


> I really don't know how they expect us to build snowmen in how we're supposed to set up our islands. Paths, items, flowers, trees... it's gonna be so annoying.


this. also it's slow, annoying and has a lot of problems. I wish you would just smash a key, an animation played like the one crafting and badabing badaboom there is a snowmen


----------



## TheDuke55

Imagine if one of the snowballs spawned on top of a cliff without any inclines or some small decorative cliff. Oof...


----------



## shayminskyforme88

1) Why do villagers talk about visitors even if said visitor did not talk to them? And that’s just the beginning, it gets worse. My brother finally found Raymond on a mystery island and decided to invite him and TT him in. One of his first dialogues was talking about me. I haven’t even been to my brother’s island at the time after he adopted him. Really makes no sense.

2) Really annoying how there doesn’t seem to be a way to put things on the middle of larger tables outside. When you’re inside you can use the designer function to drag things onto the middle of the table, but there doesn’t seem to be an option outside.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Why is interest so low??? I get that there's millionaire players who would just get richer but I GOT 662 BELLS FOR 1,324,837 IN MY ACCOUNT


----------



## jumpluff

The bug nerf is really making me sad... what wonder there was in the game has evaporated. I never had to try to love any of the other ACs, they were full to the brim with personality. And AC has always been designed somewhat generously, this stinginess hurts... I just miss seeing multiple emperor butterflies while gardening. I waited months for them to come back, to show them to my fiancé, but their spawn rate was literally halved... I was excited by all the new stuff, but when I failed to catch the one emperor that spawned all evening, it just reminded me that things can be taken away from us now.

And I whine so much about it because I don’t have much else in my life any more and because this is the last video game franchise that I could rely on for joy and not frustration. And it’s a uniquely special part of my childhood.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Every time I walk through my island I see sticks EVERYWHERE. Sticks are littering my patches everyday and it gets annoying to pick up. I don’t want Isabelle to tell me that my town looks bad because of the trash, so I pick up what seemed to be a stack of sticks every day. It might be a little nitpicky, but I am annoyed at the level of sticks I pick up everyday.


----------



## TheDuke55

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Every time I walk through my island I see sticks EVERYWHERE. Sticks are littering my patches everyday and it gets annoying to pick up. I don’t want Isabelle to tell me that my town looks bad because of the trash, so I pick up what seemed to be a stack of sticks every day. It might be a little nitpicky, but I am annoyed at the level of sticks I pick up everyday.


Sticks should only stay around for the next day if they were shaken from a tree. Or heck don't have sticks at all unless the tree is shook. I get having them everywhere when you start the game. It makes it look deserted and in need of cleaning. But after that, stop the madness.


----------



## Cethosia

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Every time I walk through my island I see sticks EVERYWHERE. Sticks are littering my patches everyday and it gets annoying to pick up. I don’t want Isabelle to tell me that my town looks bad because of the trash, so I pick up what seemed to be a stack of sticks every day. It might be a little nitpicky, but I am annoyed at the level of sticks I pick up everyday.


Isabelle won't complain about naturally occuring items like sticks, so you don't have to worry about your rating


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

TheDuke55 said:


> Sticks should only stay around for the next day if they were shaken from a tree. Or heck don't have sticks at all unless the tree is shook. I get having them everywhere when you start the game. It makes it look deserted and in need of cleaning. But after that, stop the madness.


Right! I just want my peaceful, fully-developed island life without the sticks. It’s madness!



Cethosia said:


> Isabelle won't complain about naturally occuring items like sticks, so you don't have to worry about your rating


Oh good, I was afraid that would affect my rating. Good to know, thank you!!


----------



## starlipie

it'd be so much easier to order stuff for people if delivery was twice a day...like it was in the other games


----------



## Enxssi

what’s the deal with villagers being original? like I don’t mean to be rude but how does it affect gameplay?


----------



## starlightsong

LaylaTheMayor said:


> Why is interest so low??? I get that there's millionaire players who would just get richer but I GOT 662 BELLS FOR 1,324,837 IN MY ACCOUNT


you might know about this already, but the interest rate was actually nerfed a few updates ago—players even got a letter in the mail about it and a measly bell-bag rug as compensation. i suspect it was done to prevent TTers from exploiting interest, but... i doubt very many TTers specifically tried to exploit the interest anyway since that’s about the most tedious bellmaking method i can think of. i’m a TTer and made so many bells off mine and my friends’ turnip prices that soon enough i ended up just feeling actively annoyed by the interest letters because i didn’t need it! i feel like it was only real-time players that were actually hurt by it, which sucks lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Every time I walk through my island I see sticks EVERYWHERE. Sticks are littering my patches everyday and it gets annoying to pick up. I don’t want Isabelle to tell me that my town looks bad because of the trash, so I pick up what seemed to be a stack of sticks every day. It might be a little nitpicky, but I am annoyed at the level of sticks I pick up everyday.


wait, do those even count toward your rating? i rarely pick them up since i thought “well, they naturally spawn so it’d be dumb to count them against me, and not even weeds seem to hurt the rating much”. and last i checked i still have 5 stars with sticks everywhere and weeds in my orchard. (edit: ahhh i scrolled up a bit and saw someone already told you this, sorry!)


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

starlightsong said:


> you might know about this already, but the interest rate was actually nerfed a few updates ago—players even got a letter in the mail about it and a measly bell-bag rug as compensation. i suspect it was done to prevent TTers from exploiting interest, but... i doubt very many TTers specifically tried to exploit the interest anyway since that’s about the most tedious bellmaking method i can think of. i’m a TTer and made so many bells off mine and my friends’ turnip prices that soon enough i ended up just feeling actively annoyed by the interest letters because i didn’t need it! i feel like it was only real-time players that were actually hurt by it, which sucks lol.



YEAH! I got it and I thought "well it can't be that bad they can't have lowered it that much" but no. In NL I have roughly 9mil bells in my bank account and I get an interest of roughly 300k, that's pretty much a third.

If they wanted to lower it why not bring it down to at least a quarter? That would be way better than whatever they went with for New Horizons.


----------



## Neechan

LaylaTheMayor said:


> YEAH! I got it and I thought "well it can't be that bad they can't have lowered it that much" but no. In NL I have roughly 9mil bells in my bank account and I get an interest of roughly 300k, that's pretty much a third.
> 
> If they wanted to lower it why not bring it down to at least a quarter? That would be way better than whatever they went with for New Horizons.



Interest in other games was capped at 99k so that amount is more then what you would get a month in previous games


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

jumpluff said:


> The bug nerf is really making me sad... what wonder there was in the game has evaporated. I never had to try to love any of the other ACs, they were full to the brim with personality. And AC has always been designed somewhat generously, this stinginess hurts... I just miss seeing multiple emperor butterflies while gardening. I waited months for them to come back, to show them to my fiancé, but their spawn rate was literally halved... I was excited by all the new stuff, but when I failed to catch the one emperor that spawned all evening, it just reminded me that things can be taken away from us now.
> 
> And I whine so much about it because I don’t have much else in my life any more and because this is the last video game franchise that I could rely on for joy and not frustration. And it’s a uniquely special part of my childhood.


I agree. I loved seeing the multiple bugs and butterflies fly by as I was laying down paths or decorating. Now it just seems... barren. I hope that Animal Crossing will still bring you joy, even with all the new changes!


----------



## Zebetite

I'm getting burnt out on AC. There are just so many design decisions that irk me. Really, what does tool durability add to the game? I can't be bothered to go for golden tools because they break like everything else. I could go on for a while, but what's currently getting under my skin is these needlessly long events. Bunny day was atrocious, with the wretched eggs infesting every method of resource collection. And the wedding event is interesting, but for a whole month?! What's wrong with having events that are only a single day in length?

I quit the game for a good week after the fishing tourney, which because of Bunny Day had me wasting time getting friggin' EGGS. Animal Crossing events traditionally do not have a lot of content, and that was fine when it was one specific day, but if they're going to have all events be sprawling weeks-long affairs despite being bare bones, I'm gonna check out entirely sooner or later. If I want MMO-style grinding, there's plenty of other sources of that particular flavor of tedium.


----------



## mirukushake

My resident services is 2 tiles off center from the airport and it's driving me nuts. I have spent a small fortune moving buildings around in the hopes I can disguise this disgusting lack of symmetry but so far nothing is working.


----------



## Pomme

I am so disappointed to have found almost all the fish and insects of June in 1 day of play only !

I only have the saw shark, the goliath beetle and the rainbow stag to find... Have rarity rates been increased ?


----------



## jumpluff

Zebetite said:


> I'm getting burnt out on AC. There are just so many design decisions that irk me. Really, what does tool durability add to the game? I can't be bothered to go for golden tools because they break like everything else. I could go on for a while, but what's currently getting under my skin is these needlessly long events. Bunny day was atrocious, with the wretched eggs infesting every method of resource collection. And the wedding event is interesting, but for a whole month?! What's wrong with having events that are only a single day in length?
> 
> I quit the game for a good week after the fishing tourney, which because of Bunny Day had me wasting time getting friggin' EGGS. Animal Crossing events traditionally do not have a lot of content, and that was fine when it was one specific day, but if they're going to have all events be sprawling weeks-long affairs despite being bare bones, I'm gonna check out entirely sooner or later. If I want MMO-style grinding, there's plenty of other sources of that particular flavor of tedium.


It personally feels less real to me when they celebrate single days over weeks, especially since the old single-day events used to have villagers talking about it a lot, taking part, etc. It's like the event is an MMO contraption only for the player and not a real thing you're inhabiting with your town =( it's too meta.

I'm glad more people get the chance to take part, and I personally like this event, but I do think it's too long, and it's like... they don't feel fleshed out enough for how long they take, so the length of them only makes them feel less special/more grindy imo.


----------



## starlightsong

Zebetite said:


> I'm getting burnt out on AC. There are just so many design decisions that irk me. Really, what does tool durability add to the game? I can't be bothered to go for golden tools because they break like everything else.



honestly, my (not entirely serious, lol) theory is that nintendo saw all the people saying they wanted more games to be like breath of the wild, completely misinterpreted what everyone meant, and said “oh! well link’s weapons can break in that game, so what if we put that into our new animal crossing? everyone will love it!”

whatever the reason is, it’s just so annoying to me ajsjdjfkgkd i play animal crossing to relax and my tools breaking pulls me out of that and makes me annoyed. at least in BOTW it made sense and i didn’t feel like it took me out of the game or that carrying extra weapons around was a waste of my inventory space. like why can’t we have a separate bag for tools in this game?? i remember initially thinking the tool ring would do that but nope.


----------



## InstantNoodles

Enxssi said:


> what’s the deal with villagers being original? like I don’t mean to be rude but how does it affect gameplay?


I think this only applies to when you first adopt a villager. I personally would want to adopt an original villager because some people gift them clothes or furniture (such as sea bass and other fish) that I might prefer for them not to have. Furthermore, some people have offensive custom designs in their Able's that the villagers end up wearing. These unfortunately cannot be removed even if you speak to Isabelle. I do gift my villagers stuff if I intend for them to be permanent residents, but if I was going to trade them away I would probably only gift them fruits


----------



## meggiewes

Little rant for the day: we need to be able to store flowers in our storage. I am halfway done with breeding all the hybrids and I'm realizing that I have no idea where I want to put them. My original idea was to have seasonal flower colors, but that would rely on storing a couple of each color of the flower in storage which is impossible.


----------



## ellienoise

Sometimes ppl online can be soo inconsiderate! Had people over selling turnips and this guy left tru minus button, and the person that remained in town had to sell turnips all over again bc of that. Another person arrived, and the visitor who experienced the inconvenience of the minus button thought, you know what? I will screw everything up for the other ppl too! 
I mean, I understand if you don't know what happens to everyone else if you do that out of ignorance, but that was just mean.


----------



## Lotusblossom

It's really annoying how the other user on my switch lite has the ability to delete MY DESIGNS which just happend on accident like come on seriously


----------



## PajamaCat

meggiewes said:


> Little rant for the day: we need to be able to store flowers in our storage. I am halfway done with breeding all the hybrids and I'm realizing that I have no idea where I want to put them. My original idea was to have seasonal flower colors, but that would rely on storing a couple of each color of the flower in storage which is impossible.


Yes! Leif was in town today and I wanted to switch out my previous bushes to the hydrangeas that are in season now. Now I have no idea what to do with all my old ones. I want to keep them for next spring but have nowhere to put them. It doesn't make sense that they can't go in storage.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm sick of the crafting. It was cute at the beginning but now it's just annoying and tedious.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

Also Drago won't stop singing in the plaza. For the last 2 hours he's been singing and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Shawna

HappyTails said:


> I'm sick of the crafting. It was cute at the beginning but now it's just annoying and tedious.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020
> 
> Also Drago won't stop singing in the plaza. For the last 2 hours he's been singing and it's driving me crazy!


I know how you feel.  I am sick of stopping what I am doing because of my tools breaking.


----------



## Hay

Shawna said:


> I know how you feel.  I am sick of stopping what I am doing because of my tools breaking.


Ive gotten to the point where I buy my tools now, I need the materials for DIYs


----------



## InstantNoodles

I feel like my villagers barely interact with outdoor furniture on the island. They don't really sit on the benches, and most of the time I see them wandering around the front of their house or in the plaza! I'm salty they're not using the diner / outdoor library haha


----------



## Shawna

Hay said:


> Ive gotten to the point where I buy my tools now, I need the materials for DIYs


Same here. pp


----------



## Flodorf

janeying12 said:


> I feel like my villagers barely interact with outdoor furniture on the island. They don't really sit on the benches, and most of the time I see them wandering around the front of their house or in the plaza! I'm salty they're not using the diner / outdoor library haha



That's unfortunate, because my villagers are regularly sitting in my cafe or using other furniture I have placed. Even towels on the beach are being used!
I wonder if it has anything to do with particular pathing villagers require to figure out they can use outdoor areas?


----------



## Rasha

One rant here is on the fact that the game decided we need regular wood in order to craft the stone axe, an item not sold on nook's cranny that is used to chop wood! Regular wood being a material that is heavily relied on to craft a lot of things (the goddamn stalls and their 12 wood peices requirement) should have more drop rate than the other types of wood imo and stone axe should be bought somehow because I hate having to use the very little amount of wood I managed to gather to create such tool.


----------



## Arjh

Why are DIY recipes so hard to get? I got the same freaking recipe from a bottle 3 days in a row & I'm always getting same one from villagers mostly wooden furniture which I'm not even that keen on. Trying to get recipes from balloons is impossible all I get is the same boring furniture or clothing I wouldn't even give to my most hated villager. At least I have a trashcan to dump the endless duplicates I get. 

Another thing that's really bothering me is no longer having certain items you can sell for twice their normal price each day like in NL, now it's just something that you have to craft & it's always something I don't have the recipe for or something not worth crafting for a few bells.


----------



## tajikey

Arjh said:


> Why are DIY recipes so hard to get? I got the same freaking recipe from a bottle 3 days in a row & I'm always getting same one from villagers mostly wooden furniture which I'm not even that keen on. Trying to get recipes from balloons is impossible all I get is the same boring furniture or clothing I wouldn't even give to my most hated villager. At least I have a trashcan to dump the endless duplicates I get.
> 
> Another thing that's really bothering me is no longer having certain items you can sell for twice their normal price each day like in NL, now it's just something that you have to craft & it's always something I don't have the recipe for or something not worth crafting for a few bells.


I agree about the duplicate recipes. Considering just how many there are, you'd think the game would be intuitive enough to expose you to needed recipes. As a completionist, I got tired of getting the same ones from bottles/balloons/villagers, I went and trades through here and Nookazon to finish the regular (non-seasonal/zodiac) collection. The wreaths and crowns alone were a pain in the butt to find.


----------



## Wolfie

I love Isabelle, but it bothered me that Julian said that Isabelle is the brains behind the island. Like excuse me? All she does is dusting, sniff the flowers, and talk about tv shows during her morning announcements. Don't get me wrong, she deserves a break after being busy in New Leaf, but she is not the "brains" behind the island. I'm the one working hard to get bridges, inclines and new villager. I have been terraforming and picking places for the villagers to live. Tom Nook is the one who helped inhabit the island, gets construction done, teaches us everything we need to know, and created the getaway package in the first place. Tom Nook and our islander is the brains behind everything, not Isabelle.


----------



## asuka

AutumnPlains said:


> I also fully agree with the SW/SH! And yes, thankfully animal crossings updates are free. I hope they stay free. I am a bit afraid that so many people are just happy that we have a game after 8 years; which I am too! But it is lacking SO much for a huge title.



The scariest part about this is how hard people are defending Nintendo and acting as though the game is perfect as is on release. Perfectly fine with the removal of hundreds of items, lack of NPCs that have been a part of the franchise since its inception, only being able to get specific COLORS of items unless you trade. Online. And buy Nintendo Online. Interesting.
Quite the hill to die on.


----------



## Cyku

Wolfie said:


> I love Isabelle, but it bothered me that Julian said that Isabelle is the brains behind the island. Like excuse me? All she does is dusting, sniff the flowers, and talk about tv shows during her morning announcements. Don't get me wrong, she deserves a break after being busy in New Leaf, but she is not the "brains" behind the island. I'm the one working hard to get bridges, inclines and new villager. I have been terraforming and picking places for the villagers to live. Tom Nook is the one who helped inhabit the island, gets construction done, teaches us everything we need to know, and created the getaway package in the first place. Tom Nook and our islander is the brains behind everything, not Isabelle.



Oh god, that's totally it! It was Marshal who said that to me but I was like "EXCUSE ME?", that was so unappreciating and rude!


----------



## Pixori

Maybe this has been talked about already but the fact that talking to Isabelle about a Villager’s clothes doesn’t reset it completely, annoys me. 

Raymond and the stupid pineapple dress I carelessly, accidentally gave him drive me insane. He randomly changes into it and I abhor it sm. 

Sobs. 

Also, this is a game about talking animals, why try to implement silly rules with certain things? Why can’t I put trees wherever I want? Why can’t I build cliffs and the like the way I please? I hate the whole rule about there having to be one square of cliff surrounding in order to build a higher cliff.
I had a whole aesthetic I wanted to go for but it’s ruined by these silly rules.


----------



## Mephala

Tools breaking isn't bothering me too much cause it takes 2 secs to run down to Nook's Cranny and buy more, but the fact that gold tools in this game break?? ARGHHH. Why bother implementing breakable tools if there's never a point you can get to where they don't break? Can anyone who has used gold tools tell me how long they last? Are we talking diamond tool minecraft vibe where they last for aaaages but do break eventually or do they suck ass as much as the other tools?


----------



## mirukushake

tfw you accidentally place a building one tile in the wrong direction so you have to spend 100k to move it


----------



## TheDuke55

I have yet to enjoy any of the events in this game. They are all very repetitive, drag on for too long, and are extremely grindy. Heck I don't even want to do the wedding day event. I would sooner dupe the love crystals to get all the furniture than go through that torture and I strive to keep my town cheat-free. (Not knocking anyone who does it, I just like the challenge)


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Haven't played it, but the way Animalese sounds now is even more annoying to me than it usually is. I'm not sure why really.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I'm still mad about the not being able to put turnips or DIYs in storage.
I'd settle for the olden days of only being able to put 3 items in a wardrobe right now to store at this point....


----------



## Le Ham

Alright, @ everyone who told me villagers only say "I forgot what I was gonna tell you" if my pockets are full, explain this one for me:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268571660308766720


----------



## loveclove

Not being able to move RS really sucks


----------



## Hedgehugs

Pixori said:


> Maybe this has been talked about already but the fact that talking to Isabelle about a Villager’s clothes doesn’t reset it completely, annoys me.
> 
> Raymond and the stupid pineapple dress I carelessly, accidentally gave him drive me insane. He randomly changes into it and I abhor it sm.
> 
> Sobs.



T h i s. Had Hazel doing this with someone's custom MHA shirt (I believe?) when I adopted her from them. It didn't look bad but I just wanted to see her with her default jacket.

Like why even give us the option to fix someone's clothing if they're gonna wear the outfit the next day??? It's pointless lmao.

Anyway, came to make a more personal complaint and ask how do people not TT during the tutorial/starting phases of the game? If you thought the game is bland even with terraforming it's a snoozefest without it. You can only collect so many bugs/fish/shells/etc. before you wish you can just hurry it up. Maybe I just have no patience but considering I manage not to TT for 9 days I did way better than I thought I would. 

Oh and the fact you only listen to one song during the tutorial phase of the game is kinda wack. Thank god I'm out of that. Not that I hate the song or anything but I don't understand why you would choose to do that??


----------



## ecstasy

Hay said:


> Ive gotten to the point where I buy my tools now, I need the materials for DIYs


Same


----------



## starlightsong

Hedgehugs said:


> T h i s. Had Hazel doing this with someone's custom MHA shirt (I believe?) when I adopted her from them. It didn't look bad but I just wanted to see her with her default jacket.
> 
> Like why even give us the option to fix someone's clothing if they're gonna wear the outfit the next day??? It's pointless lmao.


You know, in NL the option to complain about their clothes is mainly just meant for getting rid of uncomfortable custom designs as instead of putting them back in their default shirt it just puts them in this weird boring white one. I thought it’d be the same in NH until I found out they can rotate between a bunch of different outfits now _and_ they keep old custom designs when adopted, and then I thought that of _course_ complaining to Isabelle would remove everything from their wardrobe except the default, custom design or not, because what if you or another villager gives them an ugly shirt that you don’t want in their rotation anymore? What if, as in your situation, their previous owner put them in a custom design that you’re either uncomfortable with or just don’t like? There _has_ to be a way to get rid of all of that, right?

...Wrong. It’s pointless just as you said and I hate it. Lily gave Marina an instant muscle suit as a gift and the only way I could get her to stop wearing it was to give her tons of other outfits, as complaining to Isabelle just reset her to default for a little while before she put the stupid muscle suit back on. I feel like this has gotta be a bug, and if not then it’s a serious lack of foresight from nintendo. Especially with the lack of restriction on what you can put on a custom design combined with the fact that, apparently, visitors can put their designs in your Able Sisters without even having to be best friends!


----------



## Jakeee

I said this in another thread, but I'm genuinely angry that Amiibo support for other amiibos was cut off. Also I hate how voided villagers still have a potential to populate your friends' island when they have been voided for over a week. Like come on why...I don't get it they should be gone for good. It makes me feel bad when my friend ends up telling me that they got one of my villagers and it ruined their island theme.

Also for the Amiibo issue I actually hope they add it later on like what they did for New Leaf, but that might take a while


----------



## starlightsong

Jakeee said:


> I said this in another thread, but I'm genuinely angry that Amiibo support for other amiibos was cut off. Also I hate how voided villagers still have a potential to populate your friends' island when they have been voided for over a week. Like come on why...I don't get it they should be gone for good. It makes me feel bad when my friend ends up telling me that they got one of my villagers and it ruined their island theme.
> 
> Also for the Amiibo issue I actually hope they add it later on like what they did for New Leaf, but that might take a while


My friend got a villager from the void of someone who had been MIA from our discord for several weeks at the time. I’m sure it had been at least a month since we last visited her. Why is there seemingly no way to even clear your void in this game?? In NL you can clear it by visiting someone who has 10 villagers, but I’ve visited friends when they had 10 villagers and as soon as they got down to 9 they’d get someone from my void. It’s ridiculous lol, I honestly wish the void didn’t exist and “random” move-ins were truly random.

And yeah the amiibo thing makes me sad too, I really want almost every sanrio villager back and Wolf Link & Epona  I don’t even understand why there are sanrio posters but nothing for the Zelda and Splatoon villagers who are _from Nintendo’s own IPs_. God, it’d be so cool to have posters for them. As well as posters of the villagers themselves! I’m really really hoping we get all those things somewhere down the line, plus their special furniture too (I need Etoile’s especially!) but idk if that’ll happen, and if it does it might take a while like you said.


----------



## Zane

If there’s one feature that needs to be removed it’s villagers sharing catchphrases


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I miss the old furniture in new leaf! Like, why can’t they incorporate the Astro, minimalistic, or lovely set? Also, I MISS BREWSTER AND GRAICY GRACE!! Serving my villagers coffee was super fun, and collecting the very expensive sets from Gracie Grace. Also, I miss all the exotic fruit that you can get in the islands, why can’t they incorporate them?! The dialogue feels so empty, it wasn’t the same as in new leaf. Most of the times, I just skip over the mails and dialogue :/ Remember when you got to pick up flowers without a shovel? It’s such a hassle moving a few flowers!!


----------



## HappyTails

Oh god. The moSQUITOS!!! Why are they back and more annoying than ever!!


----------



## ceribells

Not being able to refuse duplicate DIYs from villagers. Why can't I just tell them no thanks once you get the "oh you already know to make this response"?


----------



## Midna64

mirukushake said:


> My resident services is 2 tiles off center from the airport and it's driving me nuts. I have spent a small fortune moving buildings around in the hopes I can disguise this disgusting lack of symmetry but so far nothing is working.


I feel your pain  mine is off by one and it's driving me nuts the only thing I can think of is to not connect them at all


----------



## Lotusblossom

What the actual flying hail is the point of customization kitsch if we cant even change color of the dang tooting furniture from nooks gosh darnit  nintendo!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Midna64 said:


> I feel your pain  mine is off by one and it's driving me nuts the only thing I can think of is to not connect them at all


ME TOO SO I HAVE TO USE AND DESIGN MYSELF 25 DESIGN PALLETTES TRYING TO MAKE IT LOOK OK... WHY NINTENDO YOURE HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Bethboj

Why  Can’t  We  Customise  Fence  Colours


----------



## mirukushake

Midna64 said:


> I feel your pain  mine is off by one and it's driving me nuts the only thing I can think of is to not connect them at all



Yep, that's what I ended up doing. Makes going to resident services from the airport kind of a pain but it was totally worth it


----------



## Kurai Hiroma

Talk to villager once: Hi there nice to see you!
Talk to villager twice: Wow you've been interested in me a lot today!
NINTENDO. C'MON. This dialogue is just so irritating, pointless, and in general the dialogue feels soooo much staler. I talked to my NL villagers everyday yet I never felt like it was repetitive. Keep in mind I had FIVE Normal villagers in my town. Were I to repeat this in NH it would be the same words five times in a row. I'm a day one player and I've gotten to the point where I can assume what my lazy villager will say because they've been with me for two-and-a-half months. "Sun and moon and stars will be happy, gotcha." UGH I'M SO MAD AT HOW IT'S MAKING ME DISLIKE TALKING TO VILLAGERS.


----------



## Shyria

Kurai Hiroma said:


> Talk to villager once: Hi there nice to see you!
> Talk to villager twice: Wow you've been interested in me a lot today!



I like the dialogues overall, but I'll never get over that one. Slowly trying, as it doesn't seem to actually matter nor impact the dialogues they give you after, but it makes me sour every time...


----------



## Mushy.

I've been playing both New Horizons and New Leaf lately to kind of compare the two. Here is what I have come to dislike while comparing the two (I have dislikes for both btw, so not trying to hate on NH.)

1. You can't destroy flowers. Running over or digging up flowers used to completely get rid of them. Now you have to dig them up one by one, unable to even stack them, and sell them or have someone else come get some. They also spread at a very rapid rate.

2. Flowers do not grow on the beach. I know this is logical, but I like being able to breed my hybrids out of the way of everything else, and that is on the beach.

3. They removed a lot of fruit. Not only perfect fruit, but also tropical fruit. We are on an island in the middle of an ocean, after all. It'd be cool to see the lemons and mangos and bananas and such again.

4. The lack of furniture. Decorating is a big part of the game, and I feel as if there isn't a whole lot to choose from. It'd be nice to see more variety by bringing in older sets or introducing new sets in the future.

5. I may just be picky, but I'd really like to see more hairstyles / wigs. Nothing we currently have stands out to me, and I know they have the ability to make really cute & unique hair.

6. Multiplayer. I love playing Animal Crossing games with my friends, but I feel like there isn't a whole lot to do together. It'd be cool if we could visit Nook Miles islands together, but I understand why that may be difficult.

7. Villager "personalities." They literally have no personality at all. All I hear about is air drying laundry, bug friends, being famous, etc. It is all the same dialogue every single day and it kind of irks me. Personality is huge to me when it comes to games like this.​


----------



## hallatt

I’m here to rant about the villager cap. I don’t understand why we can only have 10 villagers like NL when our island is much bigger than our NL towns. WW has 8 but NL got 10 so why didn’t NH get an increase? If not that, let us use player slots as villager slots. I have my own switch that nobody else plays on so having all these possible slots for others is a waste to me. I’m not asking for 20 villagers just 2 more would be nice! I’m sure it’s been said before but it’s something I think about every time I play.


----------



## MidnightAura

Yesterday I got a villager moving in at random. That’s fine, except it’s a villager from my friend’s island whom she kicked out on May 7th.  I hate the void!


----------



## Feferily

Campsite villager... please stop asking for mossy garden rocks! I need my


----------



## Bethboj

Can we have an option to turn Isabelles announcement off please. I really don’t care about the spicy tuna casserole on last nights cooking show.

Or better yet, an option to fire her. I’d like Booker or Copper to take over, I’d _care_ about their crossword puzzles.


----------



## Arjh

FLOWERS!!! 

Seriously I've spent so long digging up flowers & it's so tedious, I hate it when I go to fill the hole I made in only to end up plucking flowers & the fact I've broken at least 2 shovels in the process just makes it even more annoying. I miss the old way of plucking them to sell them or just being able to run through them to destroy them.


----------



## maimim

I'd like music outside to play in a wider range. I don't really like trying to make speakers/players blend in to the environment to keep the music playing, and the music kinda ends abruptly.

There needs to be an update to get more custom design slots. Also kinda weird how all players on one Switch share the same custom design slots.

The update that lowered the rate of bugs appearing. I really miss seeing so many butterflies outside at once.

I would like for furniture from previous games to be brought back into ACNH. The beach table would have been perfect for islands. And so many furniture sets that I miss seeing...

Some fencing create huge gaps between objects placed nearby them if they're thin. For example, I like the bamboo lattice fence, but you cannot place furniture or flowers right up against the fence. I wish you could move things in tinier increments.

How is it that we are unable to customize fencing? Some would have been perfect if the colors could be changed. Same with ramps. They just had to choose some weird colors IMO like the blue plank ramp and the red and blue steel staircases.


----------



## Leela

Bethboj said:


> Can we have an option to turn Isabelles announcement off please. I really don’t care about the spicy tuna casserole on last nights cooking show.
> 
> Or better yet, an option to fire her. I’d like Booker or Copper to take over, I’d _care_ about their crossword puzzles.



I would love to have Tom Nook do the announcements, and replace Isabelle's other interactions with Pelly and Phyllis. Pelly is nice and unassuming without being annoying, and could do the notice board soliloquy, and Phyllis would be a fun way of getting the meanness back in the game whilst having her be easily avoided for players who don't want that.


----------



## Lullabynny

I really wish they would cut back on the dialogue in a lot of places, ESPECIALLY Wilbur's at the airport. I was recently playing New Leaf again and oh my god its way quicker to visit or host than it would be with Wilbur. Why does it take 4 menus just to say, "Yes I would like to visit another island."

Why isn't there a shopping cart option? I'm sick of going in and out of the dressing room at Ables just to buy multiple colors of clothes.In addition to that, I wish I could buy multiple things at kiosk at once. I had 70,000 nook miles saved up and had to but 30 nmt one at a time. In the same vein, why is buy in bulk only 5? Thats barely bulk.

This might be an unpopular opinion but I hate that the game is gonna go through updates instead of having all its content at once. To me, it just feels like they're trying to artificially extend the life time of the game. Its so barebones and watered down that, while I love New Horizons, it really does feel like diet animal crossing. 

I would say more but I'm gonna leave it at this for now.


----------



## Mattician

I don't get the RNG for villagers on mystery islands. I spent 77 NMTs today and only had two cats appear. Meanwhile I saw Bud four times. And several others 2-3 times. Even Patty twice, who just fully moved out today so I could go searching in the first place.
Just don't see how I can get the same species over and over again, then the same villager within that species multiple times. Then only get two cats.

You shouldn't be able to get repeats within a certain time period.


----------



## starlightsong

Mattician said:


> I don't get the RNG for villagers on mystery islands. I spent 77 NMTs today and only had two cats appear. Meanwhile I saw Bud four times. And several others 2-3 times. Even Patty twice, who just fully moved out today so I could go searching in the first place.
> Just don't see how I can get the same species over and over again, then the same villager within that species multiple times. Then only get two cats.
> 
> You shouldn't be able to get repeats within a certain time period.


The islands roll for species first and then a villager of that species so that every species, but not every villager, has an equal chance—which I agree is dumb but that’s how it is, unfortunately. It’s why the octopi have lost their market value due to the fact that there are only 3 making them so common on the islands, and why you constantly see the same cow as well (since there are only 4 of them with bulls being considered a different species). And it’s also why you’ll have an awful time looking for one specific cat, since you have pass a 1/35 roll first and then an additional 1/23 roll.

I absolutely hate it and I wish that every villager had an equal chance, with repeats being taken out of the equation for _at least_ the rest of the day.


----------



## trashpedia

Bethboj said:


> Can we have an option to turn Isabelles announcement off please. I really don’t care about the spicy tuna casserole on last nights cooking show.
> 
> Or better yet, an option to fire her. I’d like Booker or Copper to take over, I’d _care_ about their crossword puzzles.





Spoiler



I would love for Booker and Copper to come back but just not as police officers (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Corrie

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Why isn't there a shopping cart option? I'm sick of going in and out of the dressing room at Ables just to buy multiple colors of clothes.



I find myself deciding between two shirts because I dread having to re-enter the change room and would rather miss out on a cute shirt than endure Mabel's pointless dialogue to buy both.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I have no idea why... but balloons have either stopped spawning or they hate me... I have had no balloon spawns the past couple of days...which is beyond strange...I know which side of the beach to wait on and everything, and they just do not come...sometimes I hear the whistle, and I just don't see any balloons (even if i run along the beach to see if it's spawned further away)... it's frustrating me >_<


----------



## Babo

Had a very positive experience with trading and decided to host a giveaway last week. Almost went crazy! There were definitely a lot of issues with doing giveaways, like people not following rules, forcing me to fence off areas. And also the people who told me they wanted something and then not replying forever and now the stuff is just taking up space and held when i couldve given them to someone who actually needs it! Funny how the negative experiences start when stuff is free :/ Ah well rant over, thanks for reading!
Side note: Connection issues are driving me crazy in acnh! Paying nintendo 20$ for p2p connection is really terrible!



xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I have no idea why... but balloons have either stopped spawning or they hate me... I have had no balloon spawns the past couple of days...which is beyond strange...I know which side of the beach to wait on and everything, and they just do not come...sometimes I hear the whistle, and I just don't see any balloons (even if i run along the beach to see if it's spawned further away)... it's frustrating me >_<


I know! I see like maybe one a day for some reason!


----------



## Sweetley

Bethboj said:


> Can we have an option to turn Isabelles announcement off please. I really don’t care about the spicy tuna casserole on last nights cooking show.
> 
> Or better yet, an option to fire her. I’d like Booker or Copper to take over, I’d _care_ about their crossword puzzles.


Alternative, letting Tom Nook also making announcements (again). While I don't mind Isabelle as a character, her talking about what she watched on TV last night or talking to her parents over and over again becomes kinda lame. Having Nook who's talking about his free time and maybe also talking about things that happened on your island, whatever it's about your villagers or just a "thank you" to you for doing a good job would be a welcoming change.


----------



## marshallows

after like_ almost_ 3 months of playing...still really wish the nook miles items weren't color locked. it's a struggle having one of the least desirable color way for something (green street lamp, for example ) bc it's so difficult to find a trade. ugh.


----------



## mirukushake

Babo said:


> Had a very positive experience with trading and decided to host a giveaway last week. Almost went crazy! There were definitely a lot of issues with doing giveaways, like people not following rules, forcing me to fence off areas. And also the people who told me they wanted something and then not replying forever and now the stuff is just taking up space and held when i couldve given them to someone who actually needs it! Funny how the negative experiences start when stuff is free :/ Ah well rant over, thanks for reading!



Yep, free always brings out the crazy. I did a few giveaways on other platforms and had exactly the same issues you did. It's been much easier selling things for cheap and throwing in free stuff with it as an alternative. Keeps out the people who feel like they're entitled to free things and my time, although it's at the expensive of the good players out there. Maybe once more people start dropping the game I'll try again but right now it's a zoo. :/


----------



## Babo

mirukushake said:


> Yep, free always brings out the crazy. I did a few giveaways on other platforms and had exactly the same issues you did. It's been much easier selling things for cheap and throwing in free stuff with it as an alternative. Keeps out the people who feel like they're entitled to free things and my time, although it's at the expensive of the good players out there. Maybe once more people start dropping the game I'll try again but right now it's a zoo. :/


the funny thing is some of the people who do this actually have overwhelmingly positive feedback and are super long time members of btb. Its baffling :/


----------



## Arckaniel

Cycling is tiring tbh AHAHAHAHAHA I mean it's kinda addicting to do but everytime it's not the villager I want to leave, it's really frustrating tbh, it really takes time, some times you'll be lucky and be done in an hour or so, but if you're not, you'll take like 3 hours or even more! Idk if it's just my method as I am new to cycling but ghaddd cycling's burning me out! But at least I'm getting lucky with the villagers I'm getting in my mystery islands, I got Julian with just 5NMTs and Judy next with just 9NMTs which is insane as both of them are dreamies of mine!


----------



## marshallows

Babo said:


> Had a very positive experience with trading and decided to host a giveaway last week. Almost went crazy! There were definitely a lot of issues with doing giveaways, like people not following rules, forcing me to fence off areas. And also the people who told me they wanted something and then not replying forever and now the stuff is just taking up space and held when i couldve given them to someone who actually needs it! Funny how the negative experiences start when stuff is free :/ Ah well rant over, thanks for reading!



aw man...really sorry to read that you had an awful experience with your giveaway! definitely agree with the other reply about free always bring out crazy. the greed blind better judgement and manner. all in all, it's still a game at the end of the day but just sucks that people act like this and ends up leaving a bad taste in someone else's mouth. 

thanks for being generous and held the giveaway in the first place!


----------



## Shimeki

I want to buy furniture from my villagers homes. I don't know if they invite you over their house but it hasn't yet happened to me. I really miss the flea market and retail.


----------



## pipty

Why do villagers get to hold like food and drinks but not us???


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

It's been mentioned but...






Do people with their "dreamies" even talk to them? They get them, dress them up, and that's it. That's not entirely players' fault (Nintendo did downgrade on the dialogue) but they make such a fuss over nothing. It's a cat in a dress. You only care about him because everyone else does.

Everyone's island feels the same now. It's always going to have at least one of the following: Raymond, Marina, Stitches, Marshall or Judy. It's absolutely fine to like these characters and have them but it's just a bit of a bummer when I'm trading, because I see at least one or two of those villagers and it's like new AC fans don't even know other villagers exist.


----------



## Corry

Would love to have more food items that's not a fruit basket or popsicles. I miss the TV dinners from New Leaf. My Diner has Imperial dining tables with food on them but I'd like more variety.


----------



## Hoshi

Oh my god yes. More food items for my kitchen! I also want to set up a sweets shop, but I'm kind of uninspired on what to use. But food items for a nice big kitchen and an outside café/drive-in type place, like the ones in Happy Home Designer, that would be amazing.


----------



## Speeny

I'm sure this has been mentioned before but *an option to be able to purchase flimsy tools at the drop-off box at Nook's Cranny at any time.* It's one of those things where you don't want to keep reminding yourself about stocking up on tools for when the store closes. Real life gets in the way and sometimes you forget.


----------



## Le Ham

_pAiNt iT pUrPlE aNd tOsS It iNtO tHe SeA fOr All I cArE! gAHAHA!_






 that's all I have to say


----------



## fluttershy300

So this evening this sweet person on instagram had offered to give me Marshal and I said sure but needed to timetravel to make room for him and she let me. 17 minutes later I finally finished and went over to her island thinking I still had a plot. I talked to Marshal and I speed through his dialogue since I was confident enough he was going to move in. I come back to my island and excitedly looked at the sold plot to make sure he's moving for real and it said ****ing Tiffany...I'm sorry Tiffany fans but Tiffany left a bad taste in my mouth and now I want to burn me and her at the stake.


----------



## sunchild

this is such a dumb complaint but WHY IS THE ITEM RADIUS FOR THE FLUFFY RUG SO BIG? it looks so cute and i wanna decorate with it but i can't place it where i want to and use other rugs because it's just so darn big for no reason


----------



## baitsnatchinglawnclipping

My main gripe right now is trying to find any reason to want to play. I HATE terraforming, and without doing that there is nothing interesting to bring me in. My villagers are just furniture and their convos are sooo boring. Other than events, i really feel no drive to sign in to the game anymore.


----------



## deleted

I wish there was a way for shops to be open later, sort of like the night owl ordinance in NL. I play at night quite frequently and I hate having to rush to shops before they close. Why can’t Nook’s Cranny be open 24/7 with one twin on the day shift and the other on the night shift? Small complaint, but just something I’m a bit annoyed with. Still adore the game as a whole.


----------



## asuka

hallatt said:


> I’m here to rant about the villager cap. I don’t understand why we can only have 10 villagers like NL when our island is much bigger than our NL towns. WW has 8 but NL got 10 so why didn’t NH get an increase? If not that, let us use player slots as villager slots. I have my own switch that nobody else plays on so having all these possible slots for others is a waste to me. I’m not asking for 20 villagers just 2 more would be nice! I’m sure it’s been said before but it’s something I think about every time I play.



This is one I don't see Nintendo changing or addressing honestly.
The Switch already lags if you have too many items placed, it can't keep up with loading stuff. They didn't even give us the option to have 2 islands on one console, the odds of them allowing more villagers looks slimmer and slimmer. It continues to look to me like they *want* you to buy 2 consoles, both with Nintendo Online. Lul.
As someone who had 3 ACNL towns: Nah


----------



## futuristicsalad

It's not a problem with the game, but it's real life getting in the way of the Fishing Tourney and Bug Off... I'm recently getting back into working after being quarantined for a couple of months, and I work at an on-site job on Saturdays from 9am-5pm. Given that it takes me ~45 minutes to get home from work, this means that I am effectively screwed out of participating in Fishing Tourneys and Bug Offs, since these events take place from 9am-6pm on Saturdays, which is basically my entire shift. If this was New Leaf, this wouldn't be a problem since I could easily get the one fish or bug that nets enough points to place the night before or even during my lunch break, but with this game's new system on how to earn points and how many points you need to get the trophies, I won't have enough time to do much. Since I want to participate in these events and collect the trophies, I now have to resort to time travel, which I don't really like to do. Not the end of the world, but still kind of sucks that I have to do that


----------



## kawaiikat

futuristicsalad said:


> It's not a problem with the game, but it's real life getting in the way of the Fishing Tourney and Bug Off... I'm recently getting back into working after being quarantined for a couple of months, and I work at an on-site job on Saturdays from 9am-5pm. Given that it takes me ~45 minutes to get home from work, this means that I am effectively screwed out of participating in Fishing Tourneys and Bug Offs, since these events take place from 9am-6pm on Saturdays, which is basically my entire shift. If this was New Leaf, this wouldn't be a problem since I could easily get the one fish or bug that nets enough points to place the night before or even during my lunch break, but with this game's new system on how to earn points and how many points you need to get the trophies, I won't have enough time to do much. Since I want to participate in these events and collect the trophies, I now have to resort to time travel, which I don't really like to do. Not the end of the world, but still kind of sucks that I have to do that



This is one if the things I'm annoyed about too. I was hoping in this game they would make it an all day event so that you could play at anytime and have a chance at getting some of the rewards. I'll have the same issue, work 9-5 every Saturday so no chance of joining in unless I TT.


Found out today that you can't build a new bridge and demolish an old one on the same day. I have to wait until tomorrow for my new bridge, then demolish one, then wait until the next day for it to be gone? So frustrating.


----------



## jumpluff

futuristicsalad said:


> It's not a problem with the game, but it's real life getting in the way of the Fishing Tourney and Bug Off... I'm recently getting back into working after being quarantined for a couple of months, and I work at an on-site job on Saturdays from 9am-5pm. Given that it takes me ~45 minutes to get home from work, this means that I am effectively screwed out of participating in Fishing Tourneys and Bug Offs, since these events take place from 9am-6pm on Saturdays, which is basically my entire shift. If this was New Leaf, this wouldn't be a problem since I could easily get the one fish or bug that nets enough points to place the night before or even during my lunch break, but with this game's new system on how to earn points and how many points you need to get the trophies, I won't have enough time to do much. Since I want to participate in these events and collect the trophies, I now have to resort to time travel, which I don't really like to do. Not the end of the world, but still kind of sucks that I have to do that


Yep, I'm upset about this too. I won't miss the Bug-Off personally, because I'm able to be awake and around Saturday in the day, but that's only because my fiancé keeps an unusual sleep schedule - we're in an international LDR (but even though our circumstances are unusual, yours certainly aren't, there are loads of people who don't work the 9-5 weekday schedule). He rarely plays in the day as it is, and would miss the Bug-Off, but I'm pretty sure he'll TT for it - but at the same time he doesn't normally have to TT and it doesn't feel the same as getting to participate in realtime, it can be disappointing to have to TT just like you experience, and somewhat immersion-breaking/feels like a slippery slope.  I think this would be very disappointing in general, and I'm sorry that the event is designed so thoughtlessly in this regard. And I'm not looking forward to spending three hours catching bugs myself, lol. At least the bug swag is really nice... It's extra disappointing because ACNL already had something of a solution for most of these problems in the Night Owl ordinance.

(I slept in until noon the last fishing tournament and only got the Silver Trophy because I refused to immediately grind the tournament e_e)


----------



## JKDOS

ra_mry said:


> I wish there was a way for shops to be open later, sort of like the night owl ordinance in NL. I play at night quite frequently and I hate having to rush to shops before they close. Why can’t Nook’s Cranny be open 24/7 with one twin on the day shift and the other on the night shift? Small complaint, but just something I’m a ***** annoyed with. Still adore the game as a whole.



Maybe you could try playing in a custom timezone. Like set your game clock 2-6 hours behind. That way if you are sleeping most the day away, you won't miss anything in AC.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I think either Redd and Leif need to switch places on the visitor schedule where Redd is guaranteed each week. Or why not simply have him come every Saturday? I'm sure K.K. wouldn't mind. Can't believe there's a chance he can sell all fake art. Big bummer for people who don't get him for weeks at a time.


Also, I wouldn't mind an actual Windmill either. Wind Turbines aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Arjh

baitsnatchinglawnclipping said:


> My main gripe right now is trying to find any reason to want to play. I HATE terraforming, and without doing that there is nothing interesting to bring me in. My villagers are just furniture and their convos are sooo boring. Other than events, i really feel no drive to sign in to the game anymore.


 
This is exactly how I'm feeling right now, the game is just starting to bore me. I'm been working non stop since the game was released so I don't have the playing non stop excuse to be bored but everything seems just so tedious lately. Villager interaction is pointless, just getting same boring recipes, no new furniture or events & similarly I absolutely hate terraforming.


----------



## Neechan

kawaiikat said:


> This is one if the things I'm annoyed about too. I was hoping in this game they would make it an all day event so that you could play at anytime and have a chance at getting some of the rewards. I'll have the same issue, work 9-5 every Saturday so no chance of joining in unless I TT.
> 
> 
> Found out today that you can't build a new bridge and demolish an old one on the same day. I have to wait until tomorrow for my new bridge, then demolish one, then wait until the next day for it to be gone? So frustrating.



What they could do is bring back Chip and Nat for traditional tournaments since these are basically their kids, and what CJ/Flick could do the day before them is to call you up and ask “Hey (name), I was calling up and wanted to tell you the fish/bug off is tomorrow, but I was wondering, do you want a modern tournament or traditional one?” Picking the latter would bring back the  old style of the all day tournament and depending onthe season it would replace CJ/Flick with Chip/Nat respectively (Or you could just cycle them (CJ/Chip) or (Flick/Nat) so it keeps it fresh

Honestly, that’s nothing new, Isabelle in NL refused to do this as well, her reason being is that she was caught up in legal papers to remove a pwp or that we only have resources to build one Pwp at a time and even then, you have to still wait a day if you cancel funding prematurely...


----------



## Lullabynny

This more my annoyance with the community more than the actual game itself. 

I feel like I'm quite outspoken when it comes to this, but I feel like New Horizons has really brought out the worst of the fandom. From the cautionary tale that is Nookazon and what *NOT *to do with a rabid community to those who attack and belittle others just because they have and like popular villagers like Raymond or Judy, to the scammers, to the fandom's weird obsessiveness with being 'wholesome' but in the same breath being as toxic as possible to fellow fans. 

I mean I know all (well most) of these things were problems back then in New Leaf and maybe even older games. But it never felt like Animal Crossing was just this...chaotic before. I honestly had to leave the Nookazon discord server. Interacting with others in the community nowadays always puts me on edge and makes feel drained more than happy. I _really _hope things change for the better later on..


----------



## Hoshi

DaviddivaD said:


> I think either Redd and Leif need to switch places on the visitor schedule where Redd is guaranteed each week. Or why not simply have him come every Saturday? I'm sure K.K. wouldn't mind. Can't believe there's a chance he can sell all fake art. Big bummer for people who don't get him for weeks at a time.
> 
> 
> Also, I wouldn't mind an actual Windmill either. Wind Turbines aren't my cup of tea.



Yep this happened after Redd not showing for a month. All fake items. My museum has like 3 art pieces, it was such a let down.


----------



## zenni

I need to rant about adopted villagers keeping their clothes from the previous owner.
Even when I tell Isabelle about it, it resets just for that instance and when I log back in, they wear the clothes again.
I gift new clothes in an attempt to override it, and they still wear the old-village's clothes and put the ones I give them in their house.
Like wtf? I saw on reddit that someone got a Judy from a different island and she was wearing a shirt that said "fxck yeah." The reddit user wanted to remove it because she shares her island with her daughter, but Isabelle just can't seem to remove it permanently. 

THIS IS A BUG, and Nintendo really has to fix it!!!!


----------



## Leela

This is so petty but I hate Isabelle's singing. It sounds like she's wheezing through a tube.


----------



## Mikaiah

whyyyyyy cant i put diys in the storage


----------



## Koala92

I’ve accepted that Redd clearly thinks my island is trash, since he rarely comes to visit.


----------



## Feraligator

?????
Why can you decline a new DIY recipe from your crafting villagers,
but not one that you've already got
?????????
?????¿¿¿¿


----------



## InstantNoodles

Jez said:


> ?????
> Why can you decline a new DIY recipe from your crafting villagers,
> but not one that you've already got
> ?????????
> ?????¿¿¿¿


Man this is annoying. Also not sure why there is a dialogue option to say either "yes I know this recipe" or "of course i know this recipe"


----------



## PajamaCat

Hoshi said:


> Yep this happened after Redd not showing for a month. All fake items. My museum has like 3 art pieces, it was such a let down.


This just happened to me yesterday! I wanted to scream lol


----------



## Leela

Mikaiah said:


> whyyyyyy cant i put diys in the storage



Just to add insult to injury, when you have them in your house and you get the HHA letter saying “...why is there so much strewn on the floor? You DO know you have STORAGE you stupid wench???” like I hadn’t thought of that and tried already


----------



## Locokoko182

I’m sure this will echo a lot of things people have said before (I’m not reading 110 pages of comments I’m sorry, but this is my rant). There’s a ton of things I LOVE about this game, don’t get me wrong, but there’s tons of things that have irked me. 

I hope they add back a lot of stuff they got rid of. I hate that:

They got rid of swimming/diving (what the hell??)
The islands do not have a box like in New Leaf
They got rid of a ton of staple characters (Pelly + Phyllis for example)
The villager dialogue is even more repetitive than New Leaf to a ridiculous degree. I hope they update with more dialogue because it’s pretty bad at how repetitive it is.
How easy it is to pluck a flower/erase a design on the ground when you really want to pick up an object 
How they changed the finned fish so it’s a lot harder to tell they are finned fish at certain angles (nitpicky tho) 
I dislike that there is a phone call cutscene every time you start the day (instead of just a letter?) 
The game is so nitpicky about where you can place objects and you have no room. At times there clearly was room outside to place an object but I was faced slightly too far one direction and instead of it plopping time the open space it just says there’s no room.
It seems they got rid of lucky items and I liked that mechanic a lot.
I wish game kept track of recipes you got and only gave duplicates after you got all the recipes.
They made the amount of money the bell rock spits out way less for some reason. 
They have way less cooking items than in New Leaf. I hope they add more furniture in the future.


----------



## Neechan

Locokoko182 said:


> They got rid of swimming/diving (what the hell??)
> The islands do not have a box like in New Leaf
> 
> They made the amount of money the bell rock spits out way less for some reason.



Swimming/Diving will be added back according to a data mine

This I thought would be fixed since the dodos started offering a delivery/selling service on Harvey’s island, but apparently not for mystery islands...

This is wrong? on normal days you get 16,100 bells (but in NL if you had good/bad luck days you’d get 32,000 and 8,400 respectively)


----------



## Speeny

I planned to place my shops tucked away inside cliffs and have an incline going through the middle of them. Everything was going smoothly until I realised that there has to be one block of space in between the stores and the incline. Right side went fine, didn't count it correctly on the left side though. I was one block off too.  Makes me wish you could reverse certain errors even after paying. 

Anyway, I'll have to probably start again not tomorrow but the next day. It's a shame that shops don't completely disappear after you've placed them in a different spot. I understand why, but it would be easier if whatever you still wanted to buy on that particular day, you can just select from The Nook Stop. I need everything out of the way so I can map things out.


----------



## Xane_MM

janeying12 said:


> Also not sure why there is a dialogue option to say either "yes I know this recipe" or "of course i know this recipe"


This is a problem this game has in many places. I've forgotten all of the times it happens during the "prologue" and otherwise, but it's really dumb to give the player multiple responses if both are basically the exact same. I guess Nintendo didn't want to actually write dialogue for saying "no", or to avoid the "but thou must" weirdness, but...either would be better than "yes or yes".


----------



## Locokoko182

O


Neechan said:


> Swimming/Diving will be added back according to a data mine
> 
> This I thought would be fixed since the dodos started offering a delivery/selling service on Harvey’s island, but apparently not for mystery islands...
> 
> This is wrong? on normal days you get 16,100 bells (but in NL if you had good/bad luck days you’d get 32,000 and 8,400 respectively)



Oh! Thanks for the swimming, diving data bit.

weird, I only ever got 32,000.But then again I always coordinated to have good luck so that makes sense. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## John Wick

Jez said:


> ?????
> Why can you decline a new DIY recipe from your crafting villagers,
> but not one that you've already got
> ?????????
> ?????¿¿¿¿


I wish I could unlearn all of the fruit DIY's.
They really are horrid.

My theory is they let their grandkids loose in the office with a box of crayons and paper, and whatever they scrawl down, the parents are like, "That's the pear set done!".


----------



## mayortiffany

I was excited to see Redd on my island today...

I was not excited to learn that all four of his paintings were fake.

There is a Nook Miles achievement for giving Blathers fake art though, and I do like the fake academic painting, so... not the end of the world, I guess.


----------



## whimsycreator

zenni said:


> I need to rant about adopted villagers keeping their clothes from the previous owner.
> Even when I tell Isabelle about it, it resets just for that instance and when I log back in, they wear the clothes again.
> I gift new clothes in an attempt to override it, and they still wear the old-village's clothes and put the ones I give them in their house.
> Like wtf? I saw on reddit that someone got a Judy from a different island and she was wearing a shirt that said "fxck yeah." The reddit user wanted to remove it because she shares her island with her daughter, but Isabelle just can't seem to remove it permanently.
> 
> THIS IS A BUG, and Nintendo really has to fix it!!!!



Yikes! And I agree! Consulting Isabelle does nothing and I can’t believe Nintendo hasn’t fixed it. Or if it’s supposed to not do anything the way it does, I don’t understand why on earth it wouldn’t. (Which is why I agree that it’s most likely a bug, and a serious one.)

Imagine if suddenly, your adopted villager was walking around with clothing that was designed to be really offensive, and you couldn’t do anything about it. (Offensive as in a graphic, disturbing, or hateful message or image.) That could potentially ruin the entire game for me and many others!


----------



## Corrie

Babo said:


> Had a very positive experience with trading and decided to host a giveaway last week. Almost went crazy! There were definitely a lot of issues with doing giveaways, like people not following rules, forcing me to fence off areas. And also the people who told me they wanted something and then not replying forever and now the stuff is just taking up space and held when i couldve given them to someone who actually needs it! Funny how the negative experiences start when stuff is free :/ Ah well rant over, thanks for reading!
> Side note: Connection issues are driving me crazy in acnh! Paying nintendo 20$ for p2p connection is really terrible!
> 
> 
> I know! I see like maybe one a day for some reason!



Sorry you had a negative experience with hosting giveaways. Some people just can't behave properly.  

That's why in trades I always do first come first serve. I never hold things for people cause I've been burned before by being ghosted and missing out on a sale.


----------



## Babo

Corrie said:


> Sorry you had a negative experience with hosting giveaways. Some people just can't behave properly.
> 
> That's why in trades I always do first come first serve. I never hold things for people cause I've been burned before by being ghosted and missing out on a sale.


Its happened a lot to me and it rly feels bad so i dont do it to anyone lol(as in leaving people hanging). I still hold stuff for people but if they disappear i just let it go and move on. I guess i just got used to it?


----------



## Corrie

Babo said:


> Its happened a lot to me and it rly feels bad so i dont do it to anyone lol(as in leaving people hanging). I still hold stuff for people but if they disappear i just let it go and move on. I guess i just got used to it?


That's true. Setting a timeline is good as well. Pick up by this time or it goes to someone else.


----------



## Kuroh

Why can't the additional accounts on your island have their own slots for custom patterns instead of it being shared  Some patterns I really enjoy, but they take up a multiple slots so I don't have the room T v T


----------



## fluttershy300

Why did they change his mouth???


----------



## Xane_MM

John Wick said:


> fruit DIY's.


Oh yeah, that reminds me of something I've noticed in New Horizons that first was changed in New Leaf. I understand there's a big company named after a _fruit_ and that's why it was changed, but the "Juicy Apple TV" change just bothers me. It's so inconsistent with the other apple furniture. Instead of blatant trademark-avoiding of "Apple TV", they should've renamed the other apple recipes along with the TV, plus gave the other fruit prefixes like that.


----------



## PJ5

most of my complaints have already been posted so this is another peeve I have with NH.
In Pocket Camp your villagers can interact with items much more realistically and I would like to see that in NH (as well as your own character being able to interact which isn't done in PC either).  In NH villagers don't pick up a guitar and play it they just bend down and strum the string with their hand lol.   The villagers and you can't enjoy the pool or the teacup ride it's only for decoration etc.  
It makes the game a bit lifeless and NH should be more advanced than a mobile game.


----------



## DaviddivaD

LaylaTheMayor said:


> It's been mentioned but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do people with their "dreamies" even talk to them? They get them, dress them up, and that's it. That's not entirely players' fault (Nintendo did downgrade on the dialogue) but they make such a fuss over nothing. It's a cat in a dress. You only care about him because everyone else does.
> 
> Everyone's island feels the same now. It's always going to have at least one of the following: Raymond, Marina, Stitches, Marshall or Judy. It's absolutely fine to like these characters and have them but it's just a bit of a bummer when I'm trading, because I see at least one or two of those villagers and it's like new AC fans don't even know other villagers exist.



No, I have Marina and Marshal and talk to them all the time. They are my favorite normal and smug respectively. Diana, who is also popular, is my favorite snooty. Rosie is my favorite peppy. I also have Punchy, Beau,(favorite lazies) Fang(favorite cranky), Molly(one if my favorite normals and so cute) and Cherry(one if my favorite uchis) who are also popular. The only unpopular one that I have is Poncho. I love each and every one of them and feel very attached to them. Marina, Rosie, Punchy, and Fang I've had in multiple AC games. Before I knew of tier lists and now popular they really were. The rest I've had since New Leaf.

Did it ever occur to you that they are popular because people like their designs? That they seem to fit their personality? Or a multitude of other reasons? They are certainly not just for show with me. But, I'm sure though to some people they are.

Sorry, I hope I'm not being rude to you. But you do know that people are being bullied on other sites like Reddit and Twitter for having villagers like Raymond. Or even drawing a popular villager.

Sorry for the rant. But it's in the right topic.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm struggling with my hybrids, i have too many and nowhere to put them so at the moment they're clogging up my beaches but in time i will run out of space there too. i don't know what to do with them, i wish we could put the actual flower plants and not just plucked flowers in our storage in the houses, that would make it so much easier for me.



Jez said:


> ?????
> Why can you decline a new DIY recipe from your crafting villagers,
> but not one that you've already got
> ?????????
> ?????¿¿¿¿


this is the worst! i don't understand why they did that, it's stupid and annoying and doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Sherb20 said:


> Why did they change his mouth???



This is exactly why I like Static less in this game


----------



## fluttershy300

Manon_Despoina said:


> This is exactly why I like Static less in this game


His mouth was already changed in New Leaf too. I miss that old mouth. He looked so cuter and grumpier. Maybe they changed it because he would probably look too similar to Marshal? Idk I'm sad, I want them to change it back. I still love him though.


----------



## petrichr

Locokoko182 said:


> They have way less cooking items than in New Leaf. I hope they add more furniture in the future.


Oh my god this!!!!! Where are my food items?!?! Everyone's diners and cafes are just like... drinks and kitchen.


----------



## Mushy.

Can our villagers take turns doing the announcements instead of Isabelle. LOL. Like in the gamecube version where a random villager saves your data.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

haven't seen redd in more than a month. this is frustrating as h*ll.
when i finally get 20 artworks by 2024


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Sherb20 said:


> His mouth was already changed in New Leaf too. I miss that old mouth. He looked so cuter and grumpier. Maybe they changed it because he would probably look too similar to Marshal? Idk I'm sad, I want them to change it back. I still love him though.



Oh, I didn't know that! I never had him in NL... he was in my WW town and one of my favourites. I like this old appearance better because it is indeed grumpier... and his face kow looks like some smiling creep (at least to me.. luckily, many people still love this little squirrel regardless ). I hope it wasn't done because of Marshall, but maybe. First thought in my mind was that the villagers are generally so much nicer now and thus we cannot have one that looks grumpy like Static did  But that doesn't explain Marshall, I suppose..

Anyway, I only noticed his new mouth a couple of weeks ago while going through villager lists to compile my 'dreamy' list. It really is a shame


----------



## Romaki

Everytime I'm close to finishing a layout, I get a much better idea I like so much more.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Underneath The Stars said:


> haven't seen redd in more than a month. this is frustrating as h*ll.
> when i finally get 20 artworks by 2024



I got a feeling it's longer than that.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

yatsushiro said:


> I got a feeling that it's longer than that.



honestly.
i don't understand people defending nintendo, telling me "we're not meant to complete the museum that quick" uhh, first of all obviously. but i mean, i feel like people aren't considering that in a few months (and years) we won't be able to play daily. if you happen to log in on days where he won't visit, there's definitely no way you'd be completing even half of the artworks by next year! so no, it's not really possible to complete it quick, unless you're one of the time travelers with a lot of time to forward daily as opposed to random skips.


----------



## meggiewes

Underneath The Stars said:


> honestly.
> i don't understand people defending nintendo, telling me "we're not meant to complete the museum that quick" uhh, first of all obviously. but i mean, i feel like people aren't considering that in a few months (and years) we won't be able to play daily. if you happen to log in on days where he won't visit, there's definitely no way you'd be completing even half of the artworks by next year! so no, it's not really possible to complete it quick, unless you're one of the time travelers with a lot of time to forward daily as opposed to random skips.



Why do you think that everyone won't have time to play daily? I had to go back to work and I still have time to play daily. Now, if it is not wanting to play daily, that is a different animal.

I do agree that they should make Redd guaranteed to be seen more regularly. I'm not sure if once a week would be too much or just right. I know he comes much more often in New Leaf because I have gotten him twice in three weeks and that isn't with daily play. Just plain luck.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Underneath The Stars said:


> honestly.
> i don't understand people defending nintendo, telling me "we're not meant to complete the museum that quick" uhh, first of all obviously. but i mean, i feel like people aren't considering that in a few months (and years) we won't be able to play daily. if you happen to log in on days where he won't visit, there's definitely no way you'd be completing even half of the artworks by next year! so no, it's not really possible to complete it quick, unless you're one of the time travelers with a lot of time to forward daily as opposed to random skips.



I definitely feel you on this. Because Redd only visited me thrice since his release. There was one time that he only sold fakes. My best guess is that we are going to quit this game before completing the collection.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

meggiewes said:


> Why do you think that everyone won't have time to play daily? I had to go back to work and I still have time to play daily. Now, if it is not wanting to play daily, that is a different animal.
> 
> I do agree that they should make Redd guaranteed to be seen more regularly. I'm not sure if once a week would be too much or just right. I know he comes much more often in New Leaf because I have gotten him twice in three weeks and that isn't with daily play. Just plain luck.



but in my post, i was talking about few months later, or a year after. not right now. because i feel like you're talking in the present tense. i'm not saying literally everyone will not play every single day. if you will play new horizons for every single day until 2021, feel free to quote me by then.
but, even now, we're just like 3 months in, and already not all of my friends log in daily. sometimes i want to trade with them and they won't have time & it's okay. i've been a long time player too, and i didn't play every single day a year after i had my new leaf town.
of course if you didn't play every day and miss out on things, that's on us. but knowing how rare he is now, it'll be hard to come by him as time goes. just because you got lucky, doesn't mean we'll all get lucky.


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't know if anyone has said this yet, but when your villagers are crafting something that you haven't learned yet, you can decline it. Why would you though? But, if you already know it, you're locked into just accepting it. I usually just end up selling it anyway. I don't know if you can actually refuse one you don't know, because I always say yes to something I don't know (even if it sounds like something I will never craft; for completion purposes)

Has someone actually refused one? I might actually make a new character just to test that out. But what logic is this? It's stupid. I would rather refuse crap I already know so I don't have to waste more time.

On another note, my villagers are always crating garbage that you're given by Nook during the tutorial. You're telling me they couldn't program these out of the villager's list of crafts? I feel like they lazily programmed this game.


----------



## JellyBeans

now more than ever I wish you could have multiple islands on one switch (the same account or diff accounts, either works for me!). I want to try different things out with my island but I've come too far to try some of them out... it's a struggle leaving me *this* close to resetting, but equally I don't want to lose allll my work.


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh I know it's not possible to refuse ones you already know. The options are just 'I know' and 'Duh!' but neither really indicates do I want them or not? Unless you meant refusing ones you don't know. Either way if it is possible, it's a stupid implementation and should be for when you're about to get a dupe.


----------



## meggiewes

Underneath The Stars said:


> but in my post, i was talking about few months later, or a year after. not right now. because i feel like you're talking in the present tense. i'm not saying literally everyone will not play every single day. if you will play new horizons for every single day until 2021, feel free to quote me by then.
> but, even now, we're just like 3 months in, and already not all of my friends log in daily. sometimes i want to trade with them and they won't have time & it's okay. i've been a long time player too, and i didn't play every single day a year after i had my new leaf town.
> of course if you didn't play every day and miss out on things, that's on us. but knowing how rare he is now, it'll be hard to come by him as time goes. just because you got lucky, doesn't mean we'll all get lucky.



I was also talking about a few months later and among the "hardcore" fans. There is already a big drop off of casual players. I'm predicting that the second big drop of players will happen around August when (hopefully) life goes back to normal and schools start back up (in the US at least).

I mentioned myself because I thought my playtime would drop off as soon as I went back to work. I thought I was more of a casual player than I am. And nearly 3 months of daily play is a huge commitment for one game. When I was playing NL, 3 months is when I stopped playing daily and took a break for a week or so.

I also agree with you that he needs to come more often. I think he should be switched with Leif (who in my understanding is guaranteed once a week).

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know if anyone has said this yet, but when your villagers are crafting something that you haven't learned yet, you can decline it. Why would you though? But, if you already know it, you're locked into just accepting it. I usually just end up selling it anyway. I don't know if you can actually refuse one you don't know, because I always say yes to something I don't know (even if it sounds like something I will never craft; for completion purposes)
> 
> Has someone actually refused one? I might actually make a new character just to test that out. But what logic is this? It's stupid. I would rather refuse crap I already know so I don't have to waste more time.
> 
> On another note, my villagers are always crating garbage that you're given by Nook during the tutorial. You're telling me they couldn't program these out of the villager's list of crafts? I feel like they lazily programmed this game.



I know for a fact that you can refuse and not receive a DIY you don't know. My niece was playing my character that day and that's when I decided she needed her own character.


----------



## anne17

My favorite trading subreddit has changed its rules and now there's not even a point in using it, you can't post about a villager crafting anymore, no villager trading etc.. etc.. I can't find any good places that are active enough to trade, esp. when I'm giving out Island access for Celeste or a crafting villager for free.


----------



## cocoacat

If they expected us to do so much trading for items, they should have added an auction house or some type of online merchant or the ability to send mail to anyone. Between talking to the dodo and his 15 choices, flying out, cutscenes, and if you're unfortunate enough to visit an island with lots of people coming and going, it can take forever to trade. 

And yikes if you have people over and someone loses internet.... progress is lost and reset... I think they could have done it mich better. There should be a save option without the need to leave the island.

I love Isabelle but I too am annoyed at how repetitive and "useless" her script is.
She should say hello, give the time and weather, mention any visitors or special events (maybe some people like hunting for npcs, but this ensures you don't miss them if you don't have the time), and once in a while mention her lost socks or tv habits... not every day. And they need to add to what she says. Nobody finds that many lost socks...

I also need a way to clear flowers that doesn't involve digging them up one by one.


----------



## Xane_MM

PJ5 said:


> In NH villagers don't pick up a guitar and play it they just bend down and strum the string with their hand lol.


And while it's shown in New Horizons that both animals and humans can hit the tambourine, but not shake it. Of course, this tweet shows they can in Pocket Camp...but not in NH. It's kinda weird to me, since K.K. Birthday (strangely low-quality on purpose?), Welcome Horizons, the Wedding Season music all have the sound of a shaking tambourine in them.


PJ5 said:


> It makes the game a bit lifeless and NH should be more advanced than a mobile game.


Yeah, I agree, it's weird a mobile game would do some things better than the latest main Animal Crossing game.


cocoacat said:


> I also need a way to clear flowers that doesn't involve digging them up one by one.


It would be nice if the Island Designer's cleanup option removed flowers. Why are they strangely unable to be cleaned up, yet *trees* can be? Flowers will get in the way due to how insanely easy they spread in this game, and yet they're basically the one thing that isn't cleaned up.


----------



## fluttershy300

Underneath The Stars said:


> haven't seen redd in more than a month. this is frustrating as h*ll.
> when i finally get 20 artworks by 2024


Hey, Redd is at my island today if you want to come over and check it out. I was timetraveling to get a villager to move out then came back to my regular date and he was there. My island still a major work in progress so its ugly rn and you have to bring your own pole since I destroyed my bridges lol.


----------



## Braixen

I'm bummed right now because this game is just blatantly getting boring for me. I'll probably stop playing for a while soon, I really just log on to try and get villager photos...
Conversations with villagers are so dang stale, I've already heard everything they have to say to the point where I don't even like talking to them anymore. I HATE terraforming, it takes too long and I usually hate the results, so there's literally nothing else to do. I already have 5 stars despite my island not even being half-developed... It just feels like there's nothing to work towards, this game is starting to feel like a chore 

Wedding season helped a bit but even that's getting boring; now I just placed down random stuff to get heart crystals.


----------



## TheDuke55

That's my beef to. Villager's will also talk to you like they're asking for an opinion, but you're never given an option. 'I wonder what I should do today...' Oh wait? It's over? Well ok than...

Or I go back to them 5 real time hours later. 'yOu AgAiN!?' I only talked to you once in the day...

Remind me how this is supposed to make us want to interact with villagers? It's not. It's like they fired all the veterans and put new people in charge that never worked on a title similar to AC.


----------



## PajamaCat

TheDuke55 said:


> That's my beef to. Villager's will also talk to you like they're asking for an opinion, but you're never given an option. 'I wonder what I should do today...' Oh wait? It's over? Well ok than...
> 
> Or I go back to them 5 real time hours later. 'yOu AgAiN!?' I only talked to you once in the day...
> 
> Remind me how this is supposed to make us want to interact with villagers? It's not. It's like they fired all the veterans and put new people in charge that never worked on a title similar to AC.


Or "Is this island not big enough for the both of us?!?!" I talked to you once this morning, relax.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

TheDuke55 said:


> That's my beef to. Villager's will also talk to you like they're asking for an opinion, but you're never given an option. 'I wonder what I should do today...' Oh wait? It's over? Well ok than...
> 
> Or I go back to them 5 real time hours later. 'yOu AgAiN!?' I only talked to you once in the day...
> 
> Remind me how this is supposed to make us want to interact with villagers? It's not. It's like they fired all the veterans and put new people in charge that never worked on a title similar to AC.


I talk to my favorite villagers three or four times a day, but sometimes there’s snarky remarks can be kind of degrading. “You again?” yeah its me again, I’m basically your only friend here because you spend all day inside crafting. Like chill, I just wanted to see how you were because I talked to you 3 hours ago. If you don’t wanna be on my island, that’s fine!


----------



## TheDuke55

All of them do it and they all sound like they want nothing to do with you. I have to play today, but I don't think my normal and jock do it, but the others have. Or I remember their lines the most because they come off as rude. It'd be fine if it was just a snooty and cranky thing. I could deal with that. It'd work with their personality.

Except none of them really have one. They somehow managed to lobotomize them even more than in NL. I was also getting my villagers interacting with each other so much in the beginning, but within the past few weeks I haven't seen them talk to each other at all.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

TheDuke55 said:


> All of them do it and they all sound like they want nothing to do with you. I have to play today, but I don't think my normal and jock do it, but the others have. Or I remember their lines the most because they come off as rude. It'd be fine if it was just a snooty and cranky thing. I could deal with that. It'd work with their personality.
> 
> Except none of them really have one. They somehow managed to lobotomize them even more than in NL. I was also getting my villagers interacting with each other so much in the beginning, but within the past few weeks I haven't seen them talk to each other at all.


My favorite normal villager Molly is super excited when I talk to her more than once, but other than that everyone else just brushes me off. I would like to see my villagers interacting more as well. I haven’t gotten a gift to give to another villager in so long, and I really miss when you could try and repare a relationship between villagers by talking to them about it. They just seem so distant from each other and it makes me sad.


----------



## TheDuke55

Do you think Nintendo goofed and messed up their interactions during one of their updates? I haven't seen any of them talking to each other in a very long time. I think it was even before Wedding day that they stopped.


----------



## Xane_MM

TheDuke55 said:


> Or I go back to them 5 real time hours later. 'yOu AgAiN!?' I only talked to you once in the day...
> 
> Remind me how this is supposed to make us want to interact with villagers? It's not.









"I have an idea... Let's see how many more times we can talk to each other today, honeybun!" Oh, *c'mon*, Gabi, I've only talked to you a couple times! You're one of my favorites on my island, how can I _not _talk to you more than once?

But, yeah, what happened to the animals in this game? They usually keep conversations very short, but in Wild World, they were usually a good length. Also, I don't remember the animals in *that* game implying they don't want me to talk to them often. (I know, the animals always got tired of talking, but I never did it enough to annoy them.)

I feel the same about this. It's like Nintendo forgot one of the important parts about Animal Crossing is talking to your villagers/islanders, not just peeking at their daily life, afraid to annoy them by merely talking to them. In this game, just talking to one twice can make them hint like this...or "YOU AGAIN?" (I avoid talking to Phoebe more than once just so that line doesn't appear.)


----------



## Le Ham

To the human character I control:

Your eyes are not on your _chin_, sweetie. When I tell you to look at the camera, I don't mean point your chin way up and look down your nose at it


----------



## TheDuke55

I loved Hazel and Frita in my NL town, but I barely talk to them in this game now. I may just end up letting one of them move. I never played Pocket Camp. Was interacting with the animals one of the low parts of the game? I feel like they may have been to heavily influenced by it because this game has a mobile feel to it.


----------



## JordanRhysBaker

More events need to happen
More themed furniture including Nintendo themes
The option to let villagers come over or you get invite to yours (like wild world)
Let us hold items like drinks, food etc
The beachball/football should be able to be kicked around
Update villagers conversations 
Let us store diy recipes 

overall, I do love this game very much but these tweaks will make a huge difference


----------



## Vecherom

I'm a little recent to new Horizons, but I have played New Leaf for the last 6.5 years. Upon launch, I guess I would have expected Brewster and the Roost to be in the game. I'm glad they brought in Redd, and I'm happy to see Reese and Cyrus, but hello, Iet's use Reese and Cyrus for their purpose- I don't want 5 different stand mixers, I want to customize the one I have into the right color.


----------



## Xane_MM

Le Ham said:


> When I tell you to look at the camera, I don't mean point your chin way up and look down your nose at it


It does look strange how they look at the camera. I think I take a picture mid-way through their turn toward or away from the camera sometimes. Also, I know it's part of Animal Crossing's style, but it would've been nice if there was a way to make characters look *forward* instead of to their left constantly. Their iris-pupils can move, so why is there not a graphic for them looking straight ahead? (Only a couple eyes do that, the rest are like my profile picture.)


JordanRhysBaker said:


> More themed furniture including Nintendo themes





*This*. I'd love it if this umbrella got added to New Horizons since I think it's cute even in Mario games when Peach has it. It'd look cute in my character's hands too! I barely played New Leaf, and didn't even play City Folk, the two games it was in.


----------



## cocoacat

Yea, I either need more inventory space or once you collect an item in a different color, the ability to customize it. I like to keep things on hand, makes it easier to see what I have and change things up, but I find myself selling a lot of things I like because I don't have the storage or space.


----------



## TheDuke55

There are so many npcs that take up the plaza spot/the island that there have been months before I saw one of them again. I just finally saw CJ and Label and I haven't seen them in months.

Nintendo really got lazy with this game. They need to make an update where Leif and Label make a return. It wouldn't be hard. All they would have to do is make a secondary room in Able's/Nook's without making the place larger. Like a second floor or even a basement.


----------



## marea

I feel like most of the snarky comments you guys mentioned are from sisterly villagers, so much for being sisterly lol i am just kidding. I used to not like these types of remarks but now i dont find them annoying anymore. I also recall a jock or a lazy telling me that i dont need to check up on them that much but i didnt find that rude.


----------



## marshallows

not particularly a game specific complaint but i guess it's more so about certain type of players?
it irks me when i'm walking back over to someone's airport after finishing a trade or whatever and like four steps out i get kicked by them ending the session. ?????. please let me just leave through the airport counter and not use the - button? i thought it's already common sense by now? sad that it happened with a couple of trades i made through the forum..


----------



## Madrox6

Instead of the specific crown and wreath DIYs, I wish we had an option to create our own color combinations - maybe we could bring 10 flowers of the same type to Leif or Cyrus + Reese, then they could make the crown or wreath for us. Right now I'm struggling to find a wreath that "fits" each villager


----------



## asuka

marshallows said:


> not particularly a game specific complaint but i guess it's more so about certain type of players?
> it irks me when i'm walking back over to someone's airport after finishing a trade or whatever and like four steps out i get kicked by them ending the session. ?????. please let me just leave through the airport counter and not use the - button? i thought it's already common sense by now? sad that it happened with a couple of trades i made through the forum..


theres annoying things you can't do with your gate open though, you can't order stuff through nook shopping, you can't donate to the museum. so people probably would rather just close their gate than have to walk all the way over to the airport and go through orvilles 90 dialog boxes again. that's the reason i do it anyway lol
(i know orville only has 1 dialog box when you close the gate but damn, has his incessant dialog that just goes on and on and on while island hopping or trying to just visit someone or EVEN OPEN THE DAMN GATE, made me despise seeing his face and just hate him in general)


----------



## Neechan

Xane_MM said:


> It does look strange how they look at the camera. I think I take a picture mid-way through their turn toward or away from the camera sometimes. Also, I know it's part of Animal Crossing's style, but it would've been nice if there was a way to make characters look *forward* instead of to their left constantly. Their iris-pupils can move, so why is there not a graphic for them looking straight ahead? (Only a couple eyes do that, the rest are like my profile picture.)



There was a joke in Mario kart 8 (before they had irises) when they did this, it looked like the villager girl was going to kill someone when they did the look back (or the stink eye basically)


----------



## Plume

I seriously dislike that I can't select a specific number of items out of a stack. For example, I'll have 50 weeds but I'll only want to sell 20...so then I'll have to click "Grab 1" 20 times. NG.


----------



## HappyTails

I am really not a fan of the 'wait a day' mechanic this game has. I understand the point of this game is to relax and not rush but when you just need stuff moved and it's not moved until the next day because of some 'construction' nonsense, it's pissing me off. Also the price tag to move buildings is ridiculous. This game is really getting on my nerves and it hasn't even been 3 months since its release.


----------



## Leela

So many people have complained about this already but Redd is getting frustrating. I’ve had him visit three times now. He had the scary painting every time. Two times it was the only genuine art, and this time everything is fake. If it continues at this rate it will take me almost five years to get everything.

I don’t usually time travel but that moment has come. The art exhibit is my favourite exhibit and realistically in years to come I won’t be checking every day on the off chance Redd visits. I’d rather make occasional time adjustments to have it finished.


----------



## JKDOS

The seasonal items at Nook's are pointless. There are only 2 items in the item pool, and they are the same 2 items. If you are even interested in them, and do buy them, it will be completely useless to see them being sold for the rest of the month (or rest of summer?)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



marshallows said:


> not particularly a game specific complaint but i guess it's more so about certain type of players?
> it irks me when i'm walking back over to someone's airport after finishing a trade or whatever and like four steps out i get kicked by them ending the session. ?????. please let me just leave through the airport counter and not use the - button? i thought it's already common sense by now? sad that it happened with a couple of trades i made through the forum..



Correct me if I am wrong, but the host closing the session with the "-" button doesn't harm anyone. It's only a problem when visitors use it. That is because it teleports everyone to the airport, resets the town, and all progress since the last save is lost.


----------



## Shawna

I am sick of fishing up stones.  I am trying to FISH!  If I wanted stone, I would go around my island and hit its rocks.

Same with the trash! -_- I got all the trash Nook Miles within a short amount of time, caught and donated a fly, and possibly have all of the trash recipes, so its no longer beneficial to me.  How I miss ordinances. ;-;

But at least our flowers live forever. 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Jez said:


> ?????
> Why can you decline a new DIY recipe from your crafting villagers,
> but not one that you've already got
> ?????????
> ?????¿¿¿¿


IKR?  It should at least be the other way around -.-

Speaking of duplicate recipes, WHY THE NOOK CAN WE NOT STORE THEM?!?!?!

I was looking forward to selling duplicates I got on here after collecting so many, but now I don't even feel like doing it because I don't want to clutter my island or my house with them.


----------



## Yujian

I know this has probably been said before but I really hate that we basically have to trade to get different colors for items I just think that was a really stupid design choice.


----------



## daffy

Yujian said:


> I know this has probably been said before but I really hate that we basically have to trade to get different colors for items I just think that was a really stupid design choice.


Yeah. I just found out about this and I really hate it. I only know one other person who plays the game and that's very irregularly. Yes, I can trade online with random people, but that's still a pain and potentially going to expose me to griefers/hackers. Plus it basically makes it so you have to pay real money for the other furniture varieties because you need Nintendo Online now. I really hope after the wedding event is over, they bring back Cyrus in some capacity so he can customise the shop furniture for you. Otherwise I'll probably never get all the colour varieties I would like.


----------



## Sharksheep

Yujian said:


> I know this has probably been said before but I really hate that we basically have to trade to get different colors for items I just think that was a really stupid design choice.



They really want people to get the nintendo online subscription.


----------



## thedragmeme

I want to stop having to think of games to play like hide and seek when my friends come over, the multiplayer is AWFUL
Also for the love of god more design slots!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Also let me move resident services!!


----------



## kawaiikat

More custom design slots!

Also being able to change paths easily. I want to change from the red brick I've put down to a lighter one for summer but the only way to do it is to go over each path and replace each square individually. I wish there was an option to just edit current paths to save time.


----------



## HappyTails

The whole 'let's ask villager A if they are okay with moving' when they always are. Because what Animal Crossing needs is more pointless and endless dialogue.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

HappyTails said:


> The whole 'let's ask villager A if they are okay with moving' when they always are. Because what Animal Crossing needs is more pointless and endless dialogue.



To be honest, I quite like this feature! Sure, it's more pointless dialogue for most of us, but since the game is still mostly catered towards kids I think it is a nice way to teach them the importance of asking permission for certain things in life 

Though it can get annoying at some point, sure.


----------



## Aisland

I’m really upset because someone was auctioning off Audie (with the auction ending at 8:00)
I checked the page at 7:59 to make sure no one placed a bid, and no one did. This person decided to place a bid at 8:00 so she could win her. I just found out that is against the guidelines so I’m really angry that I didn’t find out earlier.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Aisland said:


> I’m really upset because someone was auctioning off Audie (with the auction ending at 8:00)
> I checked the page at 7:59 to make sure no one placed a bid, and no one did. This person decided to place a bid at 8:00 so she could win her. I just found out that is against the guidelines so I’m really angry that I didn’t find out earlier.



Just report them if what they are doing is against the rules! Maybe it helps.


----------



## Aisland

Manon_Despoina said:


> Just report them if what they are doing is against the rules! Maybe it helps.


That’s true, I think they knew what they were doing was against the guidelines because they were viewing the guidelines after placing a bid on her.


----------



## HappyTails

Manon_Despoina said:


> To be honest, I quite like this feature! Sure, it's more pointless dialogue for most of us, but since the game is still mostly catered towards kids I think it is a nice way to teach them the importance of asking permission for certain things in life
> 
> Though it can get annoying at some point, sure.



You have a good point. It is annoying but the idea of it sending kids the message to ask for permission does make sense.


----------



## baitsnatchinglawnclipping

I’m generally just sad because i haven’t had the drive to play NH in the past two weeks. i’ve probably played a total of 2 hours in these past two weeks. Everyone has reiterated all my rants in this thread, it just makes me sad now


----------



## Airysuit

Ive been defending this game and i also have been quite positive about it.

But my god, i did think updates wouldve come way more often and include more features...

I hate to say the game is getting boring. I still play everyday but its becoming repetitive im afraid...


----------



## whimsycreator

So I restarted Wild World because I wanted to see some different villagers, and so I’ve been playing it lately. And wow, I just realized how _*right*_ you guys are for the first time. It’s one thing if you haven’t played WW in years, but playing WW and NH back to back, it suddenly becomes super-clear which game has the more compelling and quirky dialogue between the two.

Wild World villagers are actually entertaining to talk to just for the sake of talking to. In New Horizons, talking to your villagers almost feels like a chore!

I still love New Horizons to death and unlike (seemingly) most people here, I actually adore the game and would always choose it over Wild World generally. I mean, come on. Animal Crossing has progressed amazingly. But in the villager personality department, Wild World actually wins. Despite having 6 separate personalities instead of 8, it feels like it has tons more character.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I hate the fact that so many backpacks don't sit well with the longest hair option.

I want to wear backpacks but it looks like it clips or just covers the entire thing.​


----------



## FishHead

Why can we only order 5 things each day. That's so arbitrary.


----------



## Aliya

They need to make a megaphone like in New Leaf asap. I am sick of looking for visitors every day and I couldn't find Daisy Mae for a good 30 minutes just now. It'd also be handy to have for looking for your villagers also. Plus it'd be nice if you have the option to just type in the keyboard instead of talking out loud if you wanted to.


----------



## Uffe

Aliya said:


> They need to make a megaphone like in New Leaf asap. I am sick of looking for visitors every day and I couldn't find Daisy Mae for a good 30 minutes just now. It'd also be handy to have for looking for your villagers also. Plus it'd be nice if you have the option to just type in the keyboard instead of talking out loud if you wanted to.


Villagers have phones, don't they? I thought for that I saw a villager with one. Anyway, what I'm thinking of is instead of the mega phone, make it possible to turn on a GPS sort of thing on your phone, so that when you look on your island map, you'll see an animal face icon of where the villagers are currently at.


----------



## cocoacat

I'm really missing the exterior house customization of New Leaf. It was a bit annoying to have to check everyday, but there was a greater variety of options -- now it's all the same house with different siding and color. The houses are more realistic, but more boring.

And why can't I paint a player character's house without having to upgrade? You have to have a mega mansion just to customize your house... you can't choose your room placement or size, or even your roof style. Overall, a downgrade from New Leaf and HHD.


----------



## CitrusCakes

cocoacat said:


> I'm really missing the exterior house customization of New Leaf. It was a bit annoying to have to check everyday, but there was a greater variety of options -- now it's all the same house with different siding and color. The houses are more realistic, but more boring.



Speaking of house exterior customization, I really wish there was a white tile or white shingle roof option. The only remotely white roof is a weird eggshell beige that doesn't match many of the white doors, and it's made out of a straw-like material that doesn't go with the look of the rest of my house


----------



## Nicolette

I can't imagine this hasn't been mentioned before, but I really don't like KK Slider hosting concerts right in front of resident services. There just doesn't seem to be anything special when he visits for me. Wild World got it right with the cozy museum cafe concerts.


----------



## Piroshi

cocoacat said:


> I'm really missing the exterior house customization of New Leaf. It was a bit annoying to have to check everyday, but there was a greater variety of options -- now it's all the same house with different siding and color. The houses are more realistic, but more boring.
> 
> And why can't I paint a player character's house without having to upgrade? You have to have a mega mansion just to customize your house... you can't choose your room placement or size, or even your roof style. Overall, a downgrade from New Leaf and HHD.


I was hoping we'd have the exteriors from New Leaf along with the ones they introduced in HHD as well, plus maybe some new ones. I loved the mushroom exterior in HHD and really wanted to use it for my own house. 

I also wish we could customize the exterior without having to upgrade. In New Leaf I would make extra characters so I could turn their houses into specific buildings (like a shop/gym/bar/things like that). I can't do that in this game because most of those only need a room or two, but you can't fully change the exterior unless you upgrade more.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

I wish there were way more villager interactions/games/and deliveries. It's all gotten pretty stale now. I'd love if villagers would ask you to craft something for them or would play hide and seek with you. I want to do more deliveries and solve more arguments between neighbors, but it's been a while since I've been asked to or I've stumbled upon it. I just wish their characters were much more fleshed out. I haven't done a treasure hunt in weeks now, and it seems like that is the only "game" we can play together.


----------



## Xane_MM

I forgot about it when I made previous rant posts in this thread, but today, I went to Harv's Island and remembered...


For some reason, even though human characters have a "custom design" option under _shirts_ and _dress up_, animals don't! Why is it arbitrarily disabled when choosing an animal's outfit? They can wear all custom designs fine, as Chrissy shows in this picture, so why doesn't the option appear for animals? It's dumb having to hope an animal decides to wear a certain outfit, or having to rush to Harv's Island the very same day in hopes of getting a picture of them wearing a design.

Again, the option shows up when pushing X on a human character, but randomly isn't available for animals.

While I'm at it, I also have to question why I can hide my character when taking Wedding Season pictures but yet can't any other time. I can run off-camera when taking pictures no problem, but having a way to "poof" out of existence temporarily is more handy, and the minus button's always available...


----------



## John Wick

If Flick makes the models, why can't I give him fish?
Why do I have to wait for CJ to show up, so he can give them to Flick?


----------



## deerteeth

I got a crummy glitch today where I can’t enter Fang or Judy’s houses : ( 
I had it once when I was playing my boyfriend’s switch on his town, where most of the houses had lights on (but no chimney smoke) and most of the villagers were outside. Logging in and out fixed the issue instantly. 
On mine, their lights are on, there is chimney smoke, and they are in their houses (also one of them is my crafter of course..) Restarting did not fix it, I haven’t moved any villager houses recently, and I do not time travel at all. I hope it sorts itself out later!!


----------



## Corrie

FishHead said:


> Why can we only order 5 things each day. That's so arbitrary.


Same with sending gifts to friends through the dodo post cards. Why only two? Can the game not handle more or what?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



DeltaLoraine said:


> I wish there were way more villager interactions/games/and deliveries. It's all gotten pretty stale now. I'd love if villagers would ask you to craft something for them or would play hide and seek with you. I want to do more deliveries and solve more arguments between neighbors, but it's been a while since I've been asked to or I've stumbled upon it. I just wish their characters were much more fleshed out. I haven't done a treasure hunt in weeks now, and it seems like that is the only "game" we can play together.


But the villagers have to tell you tutorial dialogue, months into the game! -sighs in sadness-


----------



## Alysan

I'm so annoyed with this random plot fill in I just got. I dont understand my game's thinking: I already have 3 Normal villagers on my island (coco, flurry and marina). When I went villager hunting, all I was getting were Jocks with a little Snooty and Uchi. Well, I gave up villager hunting and now it's the next day... and Savannah, which is a Normal villager, moved in! So annoyed.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Beau decided to give a rant if his own yesterday:


----------



## Pop-tart

I miss the mail being delivered twice a day. It was good to order something in the morning and then receive it later the same day


----------



## Nicole.

It's so annoying that you can't order more than 5 items from the catalog a day, it's impossible to decorate rooms without all the furniture I need.


----------



## Lullabynny

Why do bushes have a specific 'blooming season'? Why cant I just look at pretty flowers all year long instead of ugly bare bushes? Who thought this was a good idea? This wasnt a thing in new leaf if I remember correctly. I planted some white azeleas near Diana's yard today to decorate and now she just has bare bushes. Little did I know azeleas only bloom April to May. I swear this game goes out of its way to make everythign as tedious and inconvenient as humanely possible for the player...


----------



## moo_nieu

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Why do bushes have a specific 'blooming season'? Why cant I just look at pretty flowers all year long instead of ugly bare bushes? Who thought this was a good idea? This wasnt a thing in new leaf if I remember correctly. I planted some white azeleas near Diana's yard today to decorate and now she just has bare bushes. Little did I know azeleas only bloom April to May. I swear this game goes out of its way to make everythign as tedious and inconvenient as humanely possible for the player...



It was also a thing in New leaf unfortunately. Only way to overcome it is to keep yourself in the blooming months via TT  (as far as I know but maybe there are hacks)


----------



## Sharksheep

I hate how no one asks to move out on Saturdays.
Shopping at Ables is such a chore.


----------



## whimsycreator

whimsycreator said:


> So I restarted Wild World because I wanted to see some different villagers, and so I’ve been playing it lately. And wow, I just realized how _*right*_ you guys are for the first time. It’s one thing if you haven’t played WW in years, but playing WW and NH back to back, it suddenly becomes super-clear which game has the more compelling and quirky dialogue between the two.
> 
> Wild World villagers are actually entertaining to talk to just for the sake of talking to. In New Horizons, talking to your villagers almost feels like a chore!
> 
> I still love New Horizons to death and unlike (seemingly) most people here, I actually adore the game and would always choose it over Wild World generally. I mean, come on. Animal Crossing has progressed amazingly. But in the villager personality department, Wild World actually wins. Despite having 6 separate personalities instead of 8, it feels like it has tons more character.



Adding onto this, I had Savannah in my Wild World town, and until I looked it up, I had no idea she was a Normal personality because unlike the Normals in NL/NH, she wasn’t a total robot and said fun things now and again! I actually thought she was peppy because I thought “no way would a Normal type be this interesting...”

Strangely, Normal is my 3rd favorite personality in NH following Peppy and Lazy. It just shows how much character the other personality types lost as well...

So IMO, the villagers were the best in Wild World. In the GameCube game they were too mean and turned me away from them... but in Wild World they’re just perfect! (I haven’t really played City Folk much but I assume it is similar to Wild World in terms of dialogue.)


----------



## Peach_Jam

yeah I have a few ;;v;;


Spoiler: things that bug me



It's weird that popping balloons in a flower field makes it disappear. Same thing with shaking fruit trees

also I'd love more furniture options like chandeliers! 

lastly, we need more buildings/shops ;u;
I feel like there's only so many "outdoor shops" you can make, especially with the amount of furniture in this game


----------



## Neechan

Bridges with their weird gap irk me, as I can’t place/plant anything near or in front them.

basically looking like this:

pbbbbp
pbbbbp

or for a better picture


----------



## Zane

It’s now been 3 weeks without seeing Flick (I haven’t got Leif yet this week so I know he’s my visitor tomorrow). Pls.....butterfly models........


----------



## AccfSally

1) I don't like how the smugs are in this game, I like them better in New Leaf.

2) I'm trying to make a Japanese style town (not just some Zen garden or whatever) and I hate how we can't customize the Resident services building like we could with the Town Hall back in New Leaf.
So it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Le Ham

Somehow I don't remember the catalog in NL requiring me to hold the analog stick down for 20 seconds just to get to something close to the end of the alphabet. I guess it wants me to just use the search for everything now?

But then you can't search your DIYs, so when I'm trying to find all the new recipes I've gotten and it puts me close to the bottom of the everything tab... hhhhh. I never remember what subcategories a lot of DIYs are in, so I default to the everything tab just to be able to find them and I don't want to add 50 things to my favorites when it's for a one-time use


----------



## Lady Timpani

AccfSally said:


> 1) I don't like how the smugs are in this game, I like them better in New Leaf.


Totally agree! They were probably my least favorite personality to begin with, but I find them so annoying in this game.


----------



## HappyTails

The auto save feature. 'Nuff said


----------



## cainhurst

I really want to know why we were able to come so far and make so many improvements, only to end up with a game that has many glaringly obvious issues as well.

All our villagers are cute and HD, but talking to them is almost painful because I guess the devs thought this tiny amount of dialogue was enough, despite it being a complaint in previous entries. I can't blame the writers because they're doing as they're told and were probably given a target amount of dialogues to write up, but at the same time, this is one area where there has been no improvement over past games - it's actually gotten worse, because now it's not only a small pool of possible things the villagers can say, it's also much more bland. 

And the constant repeating of things we already know, like the explanations of every single option at the airport - why can't this trigger like, once a week even? Once a month? Or if a player hasn't started ACNH in a month or two and potentially forgot, it could trigger then. Anything but what it is right now.

Meanwhile, we can terraform, but it can take literal hours of time because you're forced to do it one square at a time and you often have to "act" on the same square twice because there's no button dedicated to differentiating between rounding off cliffs/ground versus obliterating them. It's bad design, period. If anyone tried to use this feature for an extended period of time during playtesting, they would have noticed this. A future update to make construction easier would be great, but it shouldn't have been put out with one-by-one as the only option.

There are tons of other things, too. We can see multiple clothing options in the Able Sisters' shop but have to exit and re-enter the dressing room repeatedly if we want to make multiple purchases. Not being able to store DIYs. The mail limit. The time it takes to print NMTs. This thread is over 100 pages long for a reason.

I'm just so annoyed with how every game that comes out recently seems to be in the same boat - it's pretty, but lacking substance. They can do better than this.


----------



## Corrie

Why can't we have ordinances again? I'm sick of Ables closing at 9. That's far too early for a night owl like me.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

i just want my frozen treat diy. i don't care about the other frozen diys. gimme that sweet ice cream furniture please

and F these snowfolk beauty standards, so what if i made your head a lil too big???? edit: and by a lil too big, i mean the tiniest fraction too big


----------



## Lightspring

I really wish they would add some new hair colors and hair styles. Like, seriously? No light brown? The lightest shade of brown they have is like that auburn color, which is wayyy too dark. There’s no white colored hair or any other dark hair colors besides brown/black, no dark green, no dark blue, just light pastel colors. Nothing wrong with that imo, but it still bothers me. A lot of other hairstyles didn’t make it to New Horizons that I miss from New Leaf and previous games shown below:



I really miss the hair color and hairstyle of the last one on the second row, it was my New Leaf mayor’s go-to look. 
I really hope that New Horizons updates their color palette and hairstyles in the future.


----------



## rubyrubert

I hate how there's no freaking furniture series besides like 5, maybe. NL and PC (especially, PC) have _beautiful _furniture. Everyone makes jokes about people's ironwood kitchens, but that's one of the only options for a modern looking kitchen! Where's the mermaid series? Where's the chess set? Why can't we have Pocket Camp furniture WHYYY

Also: WuH oH! LoOkS LiKe We'Re GeTtInG InTeRfErEncE is just inexcusable for a game in 2020. It takes over 15 minutes for people just to show up in groups


----------



## John Wick

AccfSally said:


> 1) I don't like how the smugs are in this game, I like them better in New Leaf.



Me either!

Shep has gone from a favorite, to an intensely disliked villager.

I'm thinking of getting rid of him because of how unappealing they've made smug villagers.


----------



## mirukushake

tfw you have amazing terraforming plans then it turns out you already have 7 inclines so you give up and cry in a corner

(seriously though, give me more inclines mr. nintendo)


----------



## shion

1) shut up about bugs in your house shut up about bugs in your house
2) most cliche complaint but i really don't like the tools breaking, it sucked in zelda, it sucks in this, it's going to suck in paper mario, let me fish for hours in the middle of the night unbothered


----------



## John Wick

I'm a little pissed at updates removing things and/or messing with spawn rates.

This is my offline, fully paid for game.

This isn't Pocket Camp where they can edit the way the game is played as they see fit.

I paid for a game that apparently had a hybrid island and I never even got to see it.

They had no right to mess with a fully released game that way, unless it's patching a glitch.


----------



## Shyria

URGH I'm so annoyed with the "original, ungifted only" thing that's going on at the moment... 
My island is the only one I have, it's not dedicated to cycling and as I only have villagers I chose to have by now I certainly do not want do refrain from giving them gifts from time to time, but the fact that it makes it so much harder for my villagers to get adopted once they move out makes me super sad...
I get that you don't want to have a muscle suit runway on your island but most people gift appropriate gifts and if you give them clothes yourself they'll probably stop wearing the old ones anyway...
I really don't understand the whole "original" thing anyway... It's no fun to me to have a villager always wearing the same exact thing... I love finding stuff that suit them or their home 

I do hope Nintendo makes the complaining to Isabelle function permanent (not just for one day...) so it stops being such a big deal whether people give things to their villagers or not...

Also please no one take this as a personal attack on their playstyle, although I don't quite understand it I respect it I'm just upset rn because I hate voiding my villagers and I'm afraid I'll have to now because none of them are "original" and no one wants the less popular ones if they're not...


----------



## AccfSally

I'm a bit disappointed with the picture quotes in this game, they re-used the ones from New Leaf.
I have both Hazel and Sylvana's pictures on this game and New Leaf and they have the same quote!



Spoiler: Here's a wiki with quotes, a lot of them are the same!



[https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Picture


----------



## cocoacat

When a villager moves to another town, all their clothing and furniture should reset. That way they are all "original." Or, allow us the option to buy back clothing/furniture options we don't like and erase it from their storage.


----------



## Shyria

cocoacat said:


> When a villager moves to another town, all their clothing and furniture should reset. That way they are all "original." Or, allow us the option to buy back clothing/furniture options we don't like and erase it from their storage.


I'm almost entirely sure that's true for the house, however it appears they can keep some of the clothes they've been given.
I'd be more than happy if there's evidence this can't happen though...


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Shyria said:


> I'm almost entirely sure that's true for the house, however it appears they can keep some of the clothes they've been given.
> I'd be more than happy if there's evidence this can't happen though...



It's not true for the house as well, though! A while ago I adopted Deirdre from someone here on the forum and she still has solve stuff in her house that were gifted to her in a previous town. I don't really mind though, since I will just give her other stuff and it only adds to the character of her house


----------



## pitchtheripoff

The villagers need to get updated, like ASAP. They're way too bland in this game. It's fun to talk to them and stuff, but it does get boring after a while, and the villagers complain when you talk to them like 3 times??? Who greenlit this????
Someone already probably ranted about this but this is annoying me soooo much. Like legit.


----------



## HappyTails

This crap right here. 







Like what's this mess? So in order to get the colors, you want or need for your island, you basically have to trade these non customizable items with people online, and in order to trade online you have to have a subscription which you pay for. That's some shady nonsense right there. Yes, I know it's not a lot of money, but people shouldn't be forced into paying it in order to get color they need for their island in a game they already paid 60 dollars for.


----------



## Amilee

why are the waterfalls soo fricking loud omg 
i hope they turn down their volume someday because i really like the ac music and sound effects but i hate playing with music on parts of my island because all i hear is "ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhh" ;;
also please give me a higher incline limit!


----------



## Leela

"it's dangerous to climb any higher!" is it though


----------



## Koi Fishe

I hate how you can't put a lot of things in storage! Things like d.i.y recipes, turnips, flowers, trees etc.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Honestly and truly I just want my villagers to be _villagers_ again.
If I talk to someone twice in a row they won't stop making comments about how I won't leave them alone that day. 
Villagers just repeat the same dialogue daily, I haven't had a single villager say something they haven't already said.
They don't ask for you to visit their house or them visit yours. 
No playing hide-and-seek. 
Now, they do deserve some credit. It's fun to watch them interact with furniture outside, but besides that, there's nothing to them. They might as well be NPC's you can't interact with because that's what they feel like. Hollow.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Sherb20 said:


> Why did they change his mouth???



Wasn't it like that in New Leaf?


----------



## AccfSally

Villager gossiping about other villagers is gone, the only thing they'll gossip about now is what you did the other day.
Please bring it back, Nintendo!


----------



## l u l u

I have a lot of general gripes and annoyances, such as the lack of exteriors that actually go together, gold tools breaking, and a lot of the other things mentioned in this thread. But lately, I've just been feeling sad. I logged into pocket camp for some reason, and seeing how frequently it's updated with new items and features... man, I know that the tides are turning towards microtransactions more and more, but when it's a company you really care about.. I know that Nintendo doesn't care about me, but I kinda feel abandoned. That probably sounds silly. I'm starting to doubt that we're getting any of the new features we've hoped for (the cafe, more expansions to Nook's Cranny.. seriously?).

I'm still enjoying the game, but it feels empty. They would need to release a *huge* patch just to make it feel right, and I don't know if that will happen.

still hoping for it, though. sorry to be so cynical, it just baffles me.

*Edit so I'm not spamming~ *ugh, I think I just realized what's going on. They didn't abandon us.. They're working on an expansion pack. If AC:NH was Pokémon, the little updates here and there are mystery gifts to tide us over. Again, I'm cynical and I hope that isn't the case, but... aaaugh.


----------



## fluttershy300

DaviddivaD said:


> Wasn't it like that in New Leaf?


Yeah still sad it changed.


----------



## naviwing

Saharah. I have to initiate like 5 conversations again and again and again and again and again to get all the carpet/wallpaper that day, and I just wish she had a menu like Kicks or Leif so everything was just _there_.


----------



## rubyrubert

MayorLindsey said:


> I have a lot of general gripes and annoyances, such as the lack of exteriors that actually go together, gold tools breaking, and a lot of the other things mentioned in this thread. But lately, I've just been feeling sad. I logged into pocket camp for some reason, and seeing how frequently it's updated with new items and features... man, I know that the tides are turning towards microtransactions more and more, but when it's a company you really care about.. I know that Nintendo doesn't care about me, but I kinda feel abandoned. That probably sounds silly. I'm starting to doubt that we're getting any of the new features we've hoped for (the cafe, more expansions to Nook's Cranny.. seriously?).
> 
> I'm still enjoying the game, but it feels empty. They would need to release a *huge* patch just to make it feel right, and I don't know if that will happen.
> 
> still hoping for it, though. sorry to be so cynical, it just baffles me.


Yeah, it sucks because I'm really passionate about Animal Crossing, and it's been something I've fixated on these last couple months. I'm hoping that after June, they'll announce a new update. Maybe with Brewster and diving for summer? It makes me sad because NL had so much stuff. So much furniture too. Same with Pocket Camp. 
It feels really empty. My villagers might as well be cardboard cutouts, unfortunately. I still don't get why golden tools break either. That would have been perfect to finally not have to worry about constantly crafting/buying new tools. It makes me sad too


----------



## naviwing

MayorLindsey said:


> I have a lot of general gripes and annoyances, such as the lack of exteriors that actually go together, gold tools breaking, and a lot of the other things mentioned...



Ooooh yeah. My biggest fear with NH is that there will be a paywall to access features and items that were once just... part of the experience. I hate microtransactions and dubious DLC. Even right now with Pokémon, I'm waiting to see if people are getting their money's worth for the expansion pass, or if everything we're being offered should have just been part of the main game. I _want_ to trust Nintendo, but money talks, and I don't know that they have a reason _not_ to do that.


----------



## HappyTails

naviwing said:


> Ooooh yeah. My biggest fear with NH is that there will be a paywall to access features and items that were once just... part of the experience. I hate microtransactions and dubious DLC. Even right now with Pokémon, I'm waiting to see if people are getting their money's worth for the expansion pass, or if everything we're being offered should have just been part of the main game. I _want_ to trust Nintendo, but money talks, and I don't know that they have a reason _not_ to do that.



Unfortunately there already is a paywall. See my previous post with them separating the colors of items you can by with Nook Miles, them making them uncustomizable so the only way you can get the color you want is by trading online and the only way you can trade online is to pay for a subscription. That is itself is a paywall, just not not as subtle as most paywalls. It doesn't really effect gameplay but if you want a certain color of say the jungle gym or phone booth and you don't have it, you have no choice but to either trade online (that once again you have to pay for) or just deal with the colors you get.


----------



## Xane_MM

Actually, you can stop get colors not locked to your island, but Nintendo made it unnecessarily complicated to encourage spending money on that subscription. Jolly Redd and trees can give you different colors, but good luck getting the furniture you actually want!


Sherb20 said:


> Yeah still sad it changed.


It is an odd change. Static's older frown fits him better. Reminds me of how Gabi strangely had her freckles turned into three-dot lines in New Leaf, but at least they brought back her older freckle layout in New Horizons (except her head icon, which still has the New Leaf appearance for some reason).


----------



## rubyrubert

naviwing said:


> Ooooh yeah. My biggest fear with NH is that there will be a paywall to access features and items that were once just... part of the experience. I hate microtransactions and dubious DLC. Even right now with Pokémon, I'm waiting to see if people are getting their money's worth for the expansion pass, or if everything we're being offered should have just been part of the main game. I _want_ to trust Nintendo, but money talks, and I don't know that they have a reason _not_ to do that.


I really hope all updates are free, and they don't go the Pokemon route. I've been very disappointed with Nintendo's anti-consumer actions recently. I still believe the SwSh updates should have been 100% free since there is almost no endgame content in the original products


----------



## Wolfie

I am sick of the villagers making comments or implying that I'm obsessed with them if I talk to them more than once a day. Like you guys can watch me so much that you start gossiping about me planting bell trees or how many times my tools broke, but I can't talk to them twice in one day?


----------



## Bethboj

Wolfie said:


> I am sick of the villagers making comments or implying that I'm obsessed with them if I talk to them more than once a day. Like you guys can watch me so much that you start gossiping about me planting bell trees or how many times my tools broke, but I can't talk to them twice in one day?


Yes. This. So much this. 
Like how’d they know I was digging rivers up on the third layer where none of them have every been. But god forbid I try to talk to them more than 3 times to try and get past the usual “OH is that a ladder” dialogue. 
Who the heck thought commenting on your current tool with the same statement each day would be engaging! Just makes me not want to talk to them much


----------



## Xane_MM

Yeah, that's very dumb about New Horizons' villagers. It should take more than a couple conversations before they start mentioning how much you're talking to them.

For example, back in Wild World, I never talked enough to an animal to see they were getting annoyed, but yet here it only takes two interactions and they're already implying they're seen me a lot, even if those two talks were hours apart.

While I'm on the subject of Wild World, seriously, where did the interesting conversations, questions, and sliders go? Now it's the most basic questions (and other times they force you to say "yes")…


----------



## Reploid

Xane_MM said:


> Yeah, that's very dumb about New Horizons' villagers. It should take more than a couple conversations before they start mentioning how much you're talking to them.
> 
> For example, back in Wild World, I never talked enough to an animal to see they were getting annoyed, but yet here it only takes two interactions and they're already implying they're seen me a lot, even if those two talks were hours apart.
> 
> While I'm on the subject of Wild World, seriously, where did the interesting conversations, questions, and sliders go? Now it's the most basic questions (and other times they force you to say "yes")…


I mentioned this in a different thread too that it’s funny how they imply you talk to them too much but if you’re away for a few days they think they did something wrong.


----------



## TheDuke55

I haven't played this game in over a week. The interest in the game has really dropped because of how lackluster a lot of it is from it's predecessors. I've also been busy since I am not on lockdown and have to work almost every day and than when I get home I have more chores to do. So I get exhausted, but with how lacking everything in this game is for me I didn't usually have the motivation to power it on.

Anyway I powered the game on and guess what my first villager said to me? They talked about the fossils I've been collecting, how they had a dream about it, and dinosaurs were fighting to pay off their mortgage. I didn't even fossil hunt for a week.

It's just so...lazy. I immediately regretted talking to any of my villagers. People say here that if you talk to them enough every day they will start to say more interesting things. That usually never works for me. And should we really have to power through garbage dialouge each and every day to get a meaningful conversation?

If that's how your neighbors and friends were would you keep them around? Would you even bother with them?


----------



## SpiritofAce

Minor point here but I'm not a big fan of the flowers getting out of control everytime it rains. I know you can surround them with patterns to prevent this - which I have done in many areas - but I'd rather be able to enjoy a rainy day knowing I don't have a big clean up job to do the next day.


----------



## Wolfie

SpiritofAce said:


> Minor point here but I'm not a big fan of the flowers getting out of control everytime it rains. I know you can surround them with patterns to prevent this - which I have done in many areas - but I'd rather be able to enjoy a rainy day knowing I don't have a big clean up job to do the next day.



Exactly. Like it's been raining a lot in my town lately and I have so many flowers I can barely run around anymore.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

Another vent pertaining more to the fandom I guess? I hate how it's looked down upon to want popular villagers or villagers that are more cute looking. At the end of the day, it's my island, and I happen to like a lot of popular/cute villagers.


----------



## whimsycreator

How come when you wrap something with your own wrapping paper, and then unwrap that thing, you don’t get the wrapping paper back?

I mean, I guess it makes sense, but it sucks when you accidentally wrap something you aren’t meaning to by accident...


----------



## amemome

Minor, but why do you lie down on TOP of the sleeping bag? I want to enter my cloth cocoon


----------



## TheDuke55

That's something that would be interesting, but they never had any furniture interact like that in any of the games. Even with beds you can't go in the covers, hop in a bathtub or hotspring piece, actually interact/play with the playground furniture. And with how they're cutting corners with this game I can't see them doing any of this.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I've got a lot of cool fruit recipes, but I can't craft any of them since I only have cherries and pears and won't ever get the other 3 without paying for nintendo online.
Why can't villagers just give you the other fruits in letters or as gifts as in other games? Or Leif could seel them? I'll pay 1 million bells, Nook, just give me a freaking apple.


----------



## rezberri

im so frustrated with the tutorial sequence it takes soooo long omg. mable came to my island two days in a row but then decided to take a vacation or something so its been a century and im just now getting her shop which is the only thing i needed (along with another villager but that was sorted before the shop) and i still!! have to wait!! 2 days. at least tomorrow i can start murdering all my trees and such in preparation for terraforming.


----------



## Pop-tart

My snowboys are always imperfect I don't have the patience for this


----------



## loveclove

Xane_MM said:


> Yeah, that's very dumb about New Horizons' villagers. It should take more than a couple conversations before they start mentioning how much you're talking to them.
> 
> For example, back in Wild World, I never talked enough to an animal to see they were getting annoyed, but yet here it only takes two interactions and they're already implying they're seen me a lot, even if those two talks were hours apart.
> 
> While I'm on the subject of Wild World, seriously, where did the interesting conversations, questions, and sliders go? Now it's the most basic questions (and other times they force you to say "yes")…


Pashmina will literally ask "minutes have been treating you well?" even if it's been hours since I last talked to her. It's terrible and makes you feel bad for no reason!


----------



## Corrie

Some villagers clothes and houses changed. Like who is Peanut anymore with that pink heart nightmare of a house design? Where is her red stone flooring with K.K. Salsa playing?


----------



## Karmahri

I'm a little peeved that starting villagers have the basic interiors and you pretty much have to move them out and reinvite them from someone else to get the interior that matches who they are. Also, I gifted kiki a witch hat thinking she would actually wear it, but she displays it inside her house on the floor when she has a table and I hate the way it looks xD 
I wish there was someway to make villagers use the furniture you gift them in a smart way... or give you the option of deciding whether or not they should display that sea bass they requested me to catch... like they could ask you "hey do you think this would look nice?" and you could respond with yes or no or tell you to rate their interiors and how they could improve it. 
idk maybe im being a control freak ahahaha


----------



## John Wick

This game is turning me against my all time favorite villagers.

The dialogue and exercising is depressing me to the point where I'll delete my game.


----------



## daffy

Can my villagers stop berating me for talking to them more than once a day... we're supposed to be 'true friends'!


----------



## Le Ham

So I have never been all that obsessed with villager houses looking good...
Until now.







Rodney, look. Ik none of the accessories I've given you fit your preferences to a _T_. But... you have _storage_, don't you?

A red candy machine, a dartboard, his blue pinball machine (I gave him that black one but it went in the place of the dartboard) and a cacao tree have all taken the fall to his accessories. Also a blue gas range I gave him in a spot that was previously empty. This is absurd. I think it's a problem for him specifically because he has a lot of 1x1 items. Why can they even display clothes/accessories in this game?

It's like they designed this mechanic as if the "give a villager a thing every day" option wasn't there and your villagers got new clothes every so often like in the past (unless you spammed letters), not potentially every day.

I don't even have the red candy machine or the blue pinball machine... I have the pink candy machine but it probably won't go in the same place

I also can't give them their furniture back if I'm not done giving them clothes first bc this'll just happen

_why_


----------



## JKDOS

TheDuke55 said:


> People say here that if you talk to them enough every day they will start to say more interesting things. That usually never works for me. And should we really have to power through garbage dialouge each and every day to get a meaningful conversation?



They say better things when your friendship with them gets better, but only a little better. Talking to them only gives you like 1 friendship point, which means you'd have to talk then them for a couple hundred days to reach a high level. You need to do gift them something (expensive) everyday, and do things for them.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Le Ham said:


> I don't even have the red candy machine or the blue pinball machine... I have the pink candy machine but it probably won't go in the same place



I have blue, red, and pink. If you want, I can order some from the catalog and give you one of each.


----------



## Le Ham

JKDOS said:


> I have blue, red, and pink. If you want, I can order some from the catalog and give you one of each.


Of the candy machine or the pinball machine? I'd appreciate it either way!


----------



## JKDOS

Le Ham said:


> Of the candy machine or the pinball machine? I'd appreciate it either way!



Candy machines. I'm not sure about the pinball machines. I'd need to check.


----------



## Xane_MM

Le Ham said:


> Rodney, look. Ik none of the accessories I've given you fit your preferences to a _T_. But... you have _storage_, don't you?


Reminds me of villagers I've given birthday hats to. Phoebe has it in her house as furniture, even though she could put it in her storage.



Cube was stranger, though. He initially had it in place of his TV (one of the starter houses, unfortunately), but he doesn't have the hat sitting there anymore. What was funny about him was that he would use the duster-thing (whatever that thing is called) on it, which was funny.


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Why can the gold tools break??? I recently got the golden slingshot and it’s already broken, it’s so much easier to just buy a new one from the nookling store than crafting a golden one and wasting gold  I really hope in an update they make them unbreakable


----------



## Jhine7

My one and only rant is how many iron nuggets it takes to make a robot hero! Did the math today, 110 per and I'd like to make all 8 of them. Increasing my number of gold nuggets and rusted parts daily, but wow that may take a while for 880 iron nuggets. I sell them on a material shop too, perhaps I should slow that material down a bit!


----------



## Corrie

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Why can the gold tools break??? I recently got the golden slingshot and it’s already broken, it’s so much easier to just buy a new one from the nookling store than crafting a golden one and wasting gold  I really hope in an update they make them unbreakable


I just buy tools from timmys now. Too much time for crafting and gathering materials. I haven't even bothered trying to get the gold tools. Too much effort for something that breaks.


----------



## xara

i just wanna know why nintendo reduced the amount of villagers crafting each day - it used to be 3 but now it seems like it’s only 2 :c


----------



## Corrie

xara said:


> i just wanna know why nintendo reduced the amount of villagers crafting each day - it used to be 3 but now it seems like it’s only 2 :c


Another reason why I hate games with constant updates. I wish you could just buy a completed game like we used to.


----------



## Envy

I think the thought bubble method is broken in my game. It's been Colton for six of the seven last days.


----------



## Le Ham

Xane_MM said:


> Reminds me of villagers I've given birthday hats to. Phoebe has it in her house as furniture, even though she could put it in her storage.
> View attachment 277381​Cube was stranger, though. He initially had it in place of his TV (one of the starter houses, unfortunately), but he doesn't have the hat sitting there anymore. What was funny about him was that he would use the duster-thing (whatever that thing is called) on it, which was funny.


Offtopic but is that her uchi starter house? I like what you did with it if you customized those!


----------



## Envy

xara said:


> i just wanna know why nintendo reduced the amount of villagers crafting each day - it used to be 3 but now it seems like it’s only 2 :c



It's still three for me.


----------



## Xane_MM

Le Ham said:


> Offtopic but is that her uchi starter house? I like what you did with it if you customized those!


Yep, she was one of my first villagers (along with Cobb, though I think he was moved out and replaced with Chrissy), so that's one of those starting houses. Thanks, though. I got that guitar and figured Phoebe would like it but...


...apparently she won't play it. Eh, I guess it's relatable, Phoebe. It plays well with the song in her house, though.

Oh, and in this picture, you can see the other item I gave her, it seems, the Den Desk. (I don't think that came with the house, seeing how it doesn't match the colorful wood-block furniture. If only Phoebe had her lava-filled house, though.)


----------



## John Wick

I want Poogie back!
Fairy Bottles too.


----------



## wanderlust//

my only complaints//

i really wish that u could craft in bulk. that would be so helpful because my poor switch baby should not be mashed so much lmao
why do things from the nook stop have to be delivered by mail?... i swear it’s so annoying
why does everything have to take a day?? it takes a day to construct, a day to clean up public works projects that u don’t want anymore, etc. damn it nook man just hurry up lol
other than that i’m loving the game so so so much! there’s always something for me to be doing, and considering it’s my first time dipping my toe into the animal crossing world, i’ve been very happy!


----------



## Duckling

This game is awesome, but I do have a couple complaints:

I agree with wanderlust//, crafting would be much easier in bulk!
Why don’t items like bugs or fish “clump together” like fruits or wood do?? I hate having to clear my pockets all the time haha. Once I get the pocket expansions, I’ll probably be happier
I hate what your eye looks like when you are stung by a wasp... trypophobia trigger much?? Same with the wasp nest lol
Why the heck can we not “redecorate” when someone is in your island? You can’t even push items around. “It’s rude.”


----------



## Ciary

the default houses! oh they frustrate me ...
I spend time finding villagers that I like to occupy my first 3 houses. Skye, Crackle and Cheri are my favourites!
but ... their houses are awful :-( I want them to upgrade but I don't want to kick them out -_-

lesson learned: if I ever reset, makesure not to care about the villagers in the first 5 houses. makes it easier to kick them


----------



## Dozer

I hate how there’s a large area in front of villager’s houses where you can’t place patterns if their house is on the beach. I wanted to make this little beach housing area shared by Willow and Flora but it’ll look dumb if I can’t have paths leading to their homes.


----------



## Le Ham

bubblebabies said:


> This game is awesome, but I do have a couple complaints:
> 
> I agree with wanderlust//, crafting would be much easier in bulk!
> Why don’t items like bugs or fish “clump together” like fruits or wood do?? I hate having to clear my pockets all the time haha. Once I get the pocket expansions, I’ll probably be happier
> I hate what your eye looks like when you are stung by a wasp... trypophobia trigger much?? Same with the wasp nest lol
> Why the heck can we not “redecorate” when someone is in your island? You can’t even push items around. “It’s rude.”


IKR like what is even the point of the clackercart if my friends can't push it around and see it animate?!?

Two things I have come here to lament about today:

when I play an instrument in front of a villager/in their house for a while, they don't clap for me at the end like in older games.
when I sit down on a bench next to a villager I'm good buds with, they don't smile at me like in NL.
I really hope they add these into NH soon, it was those little moments that brought me joy in older AC games when the villagers would react to me in those ways.

(edit: removed interjection "dude" to avoid confusing connotation)


----------



## whimsycreator

I kept forgetting to post this here but what ever happened to villagers sending you goodbye letters


----------



## Le Ham

whimsycreator said:


> I kept forgetting to post this here but what ever happened to villagers sending you goodbye letters


I remember someone posting somewhere that they did in fact get a goodbye letter, with a screenshot as proof, but that might've been only because _they didn't visit that villager while they were in boxes._ If that's true, it makes sense in a way, because when you visit them in boxes they say their goodbyes to you directly anyway, but it's also apparently left a lot of people believing they never send them...

(re-edited)


----------



## Bethboj

Le Ham said:


> I remember someone posting somewhere that they did in fact get a goodbye letter, with a picture as proof, but that might've been only because _they didn't visit that villager while they were in boxes._ If that's true, it makes sense in a way, because when you visit them in boxes they say their goodbyes to you directly anyway, but it's also apparently left a lot of people believing they never send them...


I’ve not visited villagers before and not got a goodbye letter. I miss them  
Speaking of letters, where is Pete


----------



## Le Ham

Bethboj said:


> I’ve not visited villagers before and not got a goodbye letter. I miss them ☹
> Speaking of letters, where is Pete


Okay, thanks for the info. I think I was inclined to believe that person because I feel like I'm the only one who has experienced a villager say specific dialogue (as in, not normal gift exchange dialogue) when he gave me his picture. I have the screenshot and the recorded exchange of that saved. I think the only reason that happened was because I got it after delivering a gift to him from another villager, rather than just giving him something outright. It seems that might be an oversight on the NH team's part, which I hope they fix lol

(edited to clarify what I meant by "doing a delivery task for him")


----------



## Bethboj

Le Ham said:


> Okay, thanks for the info. I think I was inclined to believe that person because I feel like I'm the only one who has experienced a villager say specific dialogue (as in, not normal gift exchange dialogue) when he gave me his picture. I have the screenshot and the recorded exchange of that saved. I think the only reason that happened was because I got it after doing a delivery task for him, rather than just giving him something. It seems that might be an oversight on the NH team's part, which I hope they fix lol


It might just not be a guarantee, plus the villagers I don’t visit before they move are normally ones I’ve not spoken to much while they’ve been on my island, so friend ship level may be a factor too? I do hope they fix little glitches soon, we definitely need a QOL update!


----------



## petaI

i really wish there was a way to store flowers like we used to... there are literally hordes of flowers all over my town- both regular and hybrids- that i don't know what to do with right now. i don't want to just sell them bc what if i need them :/

also, i wish all of the bushes were bloomed year-round.. i hate planting bushes just for them to lose their flowers by next week


----------



## Bethboj

Senketsu said:


> i really wish there was a way to store flowers like we used to... there are literally hordes of flowers all over my town- both regular and hybrids- that i don't know what to do with right now. i don't want to just sell them bc what if i need them :/
> 
> also, i wish all of the bushes were bloomed year-round.. i hate planting bushes just for them to lose their flowers by next week


I’m scared to put more than like 6 flowers down incase It gets out of hand. I can’t just run through them to thin them out anymore  
I understand why that’s a great addition to the game when having guests over but why can’t I ruin my own flowers?


----------



## cocoacat

We need special boots to stomp and kill unwanted flowers like in the old days. 

Not really a rant, but I wish we could set up a permanent ladder on a cliff instead of having to build a huge incline. Let me just put the ladder down... and leave it. Would save a lot space and add more variety.


----------



## whimsycreator

Bethboj said:


> I’ve not visited villagers before and not got a goodbye letter. I miss them ☹
> Speaking of letters, where is Pete



One time I wrote a letter to a villager with the line, “Come on Pete, deliver this already,” not yet realizing Pete wasn’t even in this game.

If the animals had minds, they would’ve probably been wondering who the heck this Pete guy I mentioned was...


----------



## Zane

can i *please *have a meteor shower i have no gemini fragments


----------



## Cheremtasy

cocoacat said:


> We need special boots to stomp and kill unwanted flowers like in the old days.
> 
> Not really a rant, but I wish we could set up a permanent ladder on a cliff instead of having to build a huge incline. Let me just put the ladder down... and leave it. Would save a lot space and add more variety.


Omg that would be such a good idea aah :'0 I never thought of this but now I want it... I do like inclines but havng the option for ladders too would be really neat


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish there was some kind of online trading market in the game itself, rather than having to rely on TBTF/Nookazon/Turnip.Exchange/etc. 
It would be so so great if they could make it similar to the one on Gaiaonline, or Runescape. Want to sell excess hybrids or DIYs? Just upload them for however many bells you want to sell them for. When they sell, you get the bells put in your ABD directly. Or if you buy something, you get it mailed to you the next day.

Although I guess a huge issue with an in-game marketplace would be inflation, and the potential to receive a glitchy hacked item. IDK. It's something they could do but they just don't.


----------



## xara

i’m still baffled by the fact that we can’t put diy cards in our storage but we can put a whole ass lighthouse and a bunch of critters, - another confusing feature made by nintendo


----------



## Babo

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I wish there was some kind of online trading market in the game itself, rather than having to rely on TBTF/Nookazon/Turnip.Exchange/etc.
> It would be so so great if they could make it similar to the one on Gaiaonline, or Runescape. Want to sell excess hybrids or DIYs? Just upload them for however many bells you want to sell them for. When they sell, you get the bells put in your ABD directly. Or if you buy something, you get it mailed to you the next day.
> 
> Although I guess a huge issue with an in-game marketplace would be inflation, and the potential to receive a glitchy hacked item. IDK. It's something they could do but they just don't.


Or even just like instead of redd, kappn could randomly come to the secret beach and open up a trade market once in a while! U give him stuff and set a price for it, like runescapes auction. Ahhh would be nice.


----------



## Ciary

ok ok ok
no
everything else is fine
but this
this thing annoys me
A LOT!

at the able sisters ... please, please nintendo, please ... PLEASE allow me to buy different colors of clothes without having to:
try them on
press "purchase"
confirm that, yes, I want to purchase this
Make sure to say that, no, I would not like to try them on right now
see the animation of me leaving the booth
talk to mabel
walk in again
confirm that, yes, I do want to go into the booth
see the animation of walking in and closing the curtains ...

That process is SOOOOOO SLOOOOOOOW!
why can't I just ... "hey I like this" *purchase* *continue shopping*


----------



## Kirbyz

Ciary said:


> ok ok ok
> no
> everything else is fine
> but this
> this thing annoys me
> A LOT!
> 
> at the able sisters ... please, please nintendo, please ... PLEASE allow me to buy different colors of clothes without having to:
> try them on
> press "purchase"
> confirm that, yes, I want to purchase this
> Make sure to say that, no, I would not like to try them on right now
> see the animation of me leaving the booth
> talk to mabel
> walk in again
> confirm that, yes, I do want to go into the booth
> see the animation of walking in and closing the curtains ...
> 
> That process is SOOOOOO SLOOOOOOOW!
> why can't I just ... "hey I like this" *purchase* *continue shopping*



i was about to say!!! like it's so frustratinggg

also my rant:

villager dialogue is stale, like super stale. i thought they'd improve from NL and add newer dialogue, more conversation, being able to talk for longer, etc etc.

you legit come up say hi and they're like "oh yeah hi it's you again, what do you want" and you're like "let's chat!" and they literally say ONE SENTENCE like one simple random sentence like "yea i almost ate my book yesterday"


----------



## frenchip

Kirbyz said:


> i was about to say!!! like it's so frustratinggg
> 
> also my rant:
> 
> villager dialogue is stale, like super stale. i thought they'd improve from NL and add newer dialogue, more conversation, being able to talk for longer, etc etc.
> 
> you legit come up say hi and they're like "oh yeah hi it's you again, what do you want" and you're like "let's chat!" and they literally say ONE SENTENCE like one simple random sentence like "yea i almost ate my book yesterday"



God, villager dialogue is probably my least favorite thing about this whole game. It's so boring and you talk to a villager twice and they go "oh, it's you again". 

I actually went back to my city folk town yesterday and the dialogue was a million times better compared to new horizons, which is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Leela

when you pick a flower


----------



## jenikinz

Ciary said:


> ok ok ok
> no
> everything else is fine
> but this
> this thing annoys me
> A LOT!
> 
> at the able sisters ... please, please nintendo, please ... PLEASE allow me to buy different colors of clothes without having to:
> try them on
> press "purchase"
> confirm that, yes, I want to purchase this
> Make sure to say that, no, I would not like to try them on right now
> see the animation of me leaving the booth
> talk to mabel
> walk in again
> confirm that, yes, I do want to go into the booth
> see the animation of walking in and closing the curtains ...
> 
> That process is SOOOOOO SLOOOOOOOW!
> why can't I just ... "hey I like this" *purchase* *continue shopping*



THIS SO MUCH!!!!
I have complained about this before, but seriously...who thought the current system for this was a good idea??? Also, since everything has a color in the catalogue why why why doesn't it give you the color on the item name in store and in your pockets? I am starting to agree with the people that are saying this is an unfinished game. Not just that there will be updates but things like this point to them rushing, and leaving things half done.


----------



## Xane_MM

Alright, here's something odd but very minor that bothers me now that I've noticed it:

Basically, female animals that sing Bubblegum K.K. sound just like Isabelle...but it isn't exactly the same This can be easily noticed on the first high note ("when the bubblegum *pops*" in the fan-made lyrics). Isabelle sings it perfectly. Upward note then stops:




However, in New Horizons, this same note (and others throughout the song) awkwardly go back to their original pitch, causing them to sound like they're trying to be silly or are scared for some reason:




Ugh, it's so close but not perfect... This has to be a slight error, as New Horizons seems to have some things in common with New Leaf (and therefore Happy Home Designer), so I'd assume the code for singing was based on what Isabelle does in HHD, bt I don't know how this slight error would make it in. It isn't like the slightly off-pitch thing animals do when singing, which gives them a more natural sound; This doesn't sound like it belongs. (Also, if it somehow is intentional, it causes every female to sound like none of them can sing as good as Isabelle, who otherwise just stands or sits behind a counter all day.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

It sucks that you can only have one island per switch. They should make it an option if you want to share an island or not, and also when 2 people are playing on the same switch at the same time it sucks that only the leader can do stuff and other people are just... there. It makes sense on why they put that feature in, but it just bothers me for some reason having to share a switch.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

i don't like when villagers sing

i guess that's why kk slider is so famous, because he can sing in tune


----------



## YunaApple

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> i don't like when villagers sing
> 
> i guess that's why kk slider is so famous, because he can sing in tune


I thought I was the only one that didn't like the villagers singing. Marina sings a lot but its just so grating.


----------



## Enxssi

xara said:


> i’m still baffled by the fact that we can’t put diy cards in our storage but we can put a whole ass lighthouse and a bunch of critters, - another confusing feature made by nintendo






reminds me of this


----------



## John Wick

Enxssi said:


> View attachment 278432
> reminds me of this


That makes me miss the old inventory.

I much preferred quickly cycling through drawer numbers, than NH endless scrolling.


----------



## Lightspring

trashpedia said:


> Another opinion that’s not about the game buuuut:
> 
> - I’m starting to actually hate going on r/AnimalCrossing because of how hypocritical people can be on there, and tbh some of the users on there are straight up... *****y, like *seriously*. Let people play AC the way they want. If someone wants to have all the popular villagers, cool, let them. If someone wants a Japanese-themed town, cool, let them. But my god, stop putting down people for doing those things. I saw people actually attack someone for wanting Raymond, Marina and Sherb and comments going “everytime I see those villagers I roll my eyes because wow ppl are willing to use their NMT for that thing”. Well guess what? Nobody asked, because that’s their game and they can do that if they want. Also the amount of comments that are extremely snarky or condescending comments I see on there everytime someone posts a picture of a Japanese-themed village makes me sigh. This subreddit’s fake and shallow forced positivity is really *irritating*
> 
> - Alof of the ACNH youtubers are kinda annoying and it really bothers me how so many of them are willing to spread misinformation like how “certain villagers can be found at certain times of the day” or “clapping for Orville increases your chances of getting a rare island” (I clap for Orville because he’s a good boi, not for rare islands). Not to mention some youtubers are actually promoting buying bells and NMTs for irl money


I didn’t know that some people are condescending towards others making a Japanese town. I was actually thinking about creating an Asian-inspired town, with Chinese, Japanese, and Korean influences, but now it seems that some people actually put others down for their personal choices. Like, dude, it’s their town, they can do whatever they want with it. Some people just want to be negative for the sake of being negative.


----------



## cocoacat

It makes me sad that people are put off from doing what they like because of what others may think or say. Please don't! Do what makes you happy, because in the end nobody really cares. People just like blowing off steam or making themselves feel good by putting others down. Not worth any thought at all.


----------



## PJ5

What's with all the rain lately?  It's every day almost all the time.  It's getting in the way of me catching particular bugs and getting shooting stars


----------



## John Wick

PJ5 said:


> What's with all the rain lately?  It's every day almost all the time.  It's getting in the way of me catching particular bugs and getting shooting stars


It rains 6 out of 7 days a week on my island.

Sick of it.


----------



## mirukushake

PJ5 said:


> What's with all the rain lately?  It's every day almost all the time.  It's getting in the way of me catching particular bugs and getting shooting stars



It's rainy season in Japan, and apparently art imitates (my currently awful and wet) life.


----------



## Casuality

I really wish that you shouldn't have to remember unequipping whatever tool you have in your hand, before entering your house to store said tool


----------



## Marzipan

TheDuke55 said:


> I loved Hazel and Frita in my NL town, but I barely talk to them in this game now. I may just end up letting one of them move. I never played Pocket Camp. Was interacting with the animals one of the low parts of the game? I feel like they may have been to heavily influenced by it because this game has a mobile feel to it.


Hm in my game Hazel is very sassy and still has the most dialogue, even compared to other Uchi.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 25, 2020



meggiewes said:


> Why do you think that everyone won't have time to play daily? I had to go back to work and I still have time to play daily. Now, if it is not wanting to play daily, that is a different animal.
> 
> I do agree that they should make Redd guaranteed to be seen more regularly. I'm not sure if once a week would be too much or just right. I know he comes much more often in New Leaf because I have gotten him twice in three weeks and that isn't with daily play. Just plain luck.


And? I think it’s easy to understand how many people don’t have time to play daily, and even if then it’s mostly a choice, it means they have higher priorities. Even working is a high priority choice if you’re that existential.


----------



## JKDOS

PJ5 said:


> What's with all the rain lately?  It's every day almost all the time.  It's getting in the way of me catching particular bugs and getting shooting stars



June is rain season



Spoiler


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> It rains 6 out of 7 days a week on my island.
> 
> Sick of it.



There is actually a small hack to end the rain. Add a new character to your island. It forces the weather to sunny. Then just delete the new character.


----------



## jenikinz

I wish like items could stack like if we can stack fruit why can't we stack fish or bugs of the same variety? Also why can't we choose how many to remove from the pile instead of one at a time? And lastly this really peeves me...why is the only perk you get to fully upgrading and paying off your house free exteriors? The exteriors are bland, I wish we could change the shape of our houses, and I wish we could use ALL exteriors before fully upgrading the entire house. I also wish we could choose which room to upgrade because I wanted my second house to just have a main room, upstairs and basement as I used to love that look on the houses in NL. I suppose we will get more exteriors in an upgrade at some point (I would hope), but it would be nice to have more now.


----------



## Plume

When I log on, I want to relax and not have to answer obligatory phone calls from the Nook brothers.


----------



## Luxsama

My brain thinks waterfalls get louder and louder everyday I log in


----------



## loveclove

Currently annoyed about the lack of attention towards the southern hemisphere. I paid just as much for the game as everybody else, and I'm starting to feel like every single update will be catered for the north, such as brewster in the fall and etc. C'mon they are even calling the free _summer_ update, why did they give us the ability to choose? Just to feel left out? Probably there'll be an update for the winter coming in december when we're in the summer


----------



## TheDuke55

Plume said:


> When I log on, I want to relax and not have to answer obligatory phone calls from the Nook brothers.


This is so stupid. Like why couldn't they send something in the mail each day instead of forcing us to have to sit through more? Long loading, Isabelle's useless announcements (how many socks can she keep losing?) and then the Nook's bells. I used to sell everything in the crate, but now I just sell at the shop even if it's garbage. It's not convenient. Selling stuff at 20% cut should be for convenience. They missed the mark there.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

This is incredibly disappointing and just more proof the game was rushed. They didn't include diving... in a game where you're on and island?! In an update, like we should be happy that they remembered "oh yeah, that was a feature right?". 

This is so sad coming from Nintendo, Bethesda I can expect this from, but Nintendo? What's worse is the new fans who think this is normal and are all like "yasss omg uwu we're getting diving thanks nintendo!!!!"


----------



## TheDuke55

At least it says Summer Update Wave 1 so hopefully there'll be some more this time around. But yeah some of these updates are so slow going. I can see getting more mileage out of this update with catching sea critters, but we had 3 months of diving we just lost that should had been from the start. So unless you TT you got to wait until the next year rolls around and it's not really your fault.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Can't seem to properly line up a brick well with a path. It's always half a square off and it's buggin' me!


----------



## Bethboj

I’m bored of seeing SH players moaning about how the update has the word “summer” in it. 

*Every AC game leading up to this one has been primarily on NH seasons*

We were all given the option to be SH or NH at the beginning. Nintendo is based in Japan (NH).
WE ALL GET THE SAME UPDATE AT THE SAME TIME.

Saying diving in winter is “unrealistic” is madness. Everyone’s living on an island ran by talking raccoons and flying dodos.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I like having K.K play me a song based on my mood and today I finally got hit by the K.K. Bubblegum bullet. 

No shade at people who like the song but I've heard it too many times between NL and NH so I really don't enjoy it anymore. I just like hearing new and different songs on my K.K days.

Yes, I am complaining about the random song I got played. Let me be petty in peace. ​


----------



## tokkio

Lightspring said:


> I didn’t know that some people are condescending towards others making a Japanese town. I was actually thinking about creating an Asian-inspired town, with Chinese, Japanese, and Korean influences, but now it seems that some people actually put others down for their personal choices. Like, dude, it’s their town, they can do whatever they want with it. Some people just want to be negative for the sake of being negative.





trashpedia said:


> Another opinion that’s not about the game buuuut:
> 
> - I’m starting to actually hate going on r/AnimalCrossing because of how hypocritical people can be on there, and tbh some of the users on there are straight up... *****y, like *seriously*. Let people play AC the way they want. If someone wants to have all the popular villagers, cool, let them. If someone wants a Japanese-themed town, cool, let them. But my god, stop putting down people for doing those things. I saw people actually attack someone for wanting Raymond, Marina and Sherb and comments going “everytime I see those villagers I roll my eyes because wow ppl are willing to use their NMT for that thing”. Well guess what? Nobody asked, because that’s their game and they can do that if they want. Also the amount of comments that are extremely snarky or condescending comments I see on there everytime someone posts a picture of a Japanese-themed village makes me sigh. This subreddit’s fake and shallow forced positivity is really *irritating*



oh wow i didnt know people started to hate on japanese themed islands now. there are a lot of japanese and asian themed items in the game that are perfect for it, so it makes sense that people would decorate their islands with that theme in mind


----------



## CitrusCakes

Bethboj said:


> Speaking of letters, where is Pete



I really wish they brought back the mail pelicans in this game instead of clumsily combining the mailing system with the airport like an afterthought. It would have been one thing to transform Pete, Pelly, and Phyllis into airport employees instead of mail carriers, but Nintendo just scrapped them entirely in favor of new winged NPCs (that I don't really like that much tbh, lol). It's lowkey a shame that the process of sending mail was downsized to a little postcard stand on the side of the airport counter. I thought it was really sweet to be able to run into Pete while he's delivering the mail.
On a similar note, I personally dislike the long-winded automatic message it writes for you when you're ordering something for someone else directly from the catalog. I wish it were optional, I hate having to backspace that loooooong message in order to put something a little more personable. The automatic comes off as a little awkward when it's just like a cardboard box I'm sending to someone I don't know that well, lol.


----------



## Corrie

CitrusCakes said:


> I really wish they brought back the mail pelicans in this game instead of clumsily combining the mailing system with the airport like an afterthought. It would have been one thing to transform Pete, Pelly, and Phyllis into airport employees instead of mail carriers, but Nintendo just scrapped them entirely in favor of new winged NPCs (that I don't really like that much tbh, lol). It's lowkey a shame that the process of sending mail was downsized to a little postcard stand on the side of the airport counter. I thought it was really sweet to be able to run into Pete while he's delivering the mail.
> On a similar note, I personally dislike the long-winded automatic message it writes for you when you're ordering something for someone else directly from the catalog. I wish it were optional, I hate having to backspace that loooooong message in order to put something a little more personable. The automatic comes off as a little awkward when it's just like a cardboard box I'm sending to someone I don't know that well, lol.


"Oh! Look there's a postcard stand!" 

Like, what's the point of that dialogue???? I know what it is, I'm clearly looking at it. 

I don't like the dodos either. They're ugly and Orville's tongue is disgusting. Bring back Pete for mail!!


----------



## seularin

not a rant about nh itself but just my personal gameplay

i tt-ed and forgot about the open plot in which i planned to reserve for another cat villager to complete my mono-species island, so *eugene *moved in. he’s been a villager on my island once a while back, i hated him, i kicked him out, and now he’s back.

since i tt kicking out a villager takes less than 15 minutes and kicking out a specific villager takes a little less than 30; but when 90% of my island are villagers i want to *keep *then that’s a huge factor for when i plan to kick out eugene. 



Spoiler: thought-bubble results



1. rosie *like i said i want to keep all my villagers except for eugene; it doesn’t help that i love rosie to pieces*
2. kid cat
3. lolly
4. bob
5. bob *i really like bob and i hope that the bubble doesn’t land on him again*
6. olivia
7. rosie
8. punchy
9. punchy
10. katt *my favorite villager of all time ):*
11. rosie
12. rosie
13. katt
14. olivia
15. kid cat
16. lolly
17. bob *it hasn’t been an hour but i feel burnt out*



then eugene caught onto the catchphrase i gave rosie, so now it feels as if i’m talking to a pedophile when he says babe at the end of every sentence.


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I just restarted about a week ago and I forgot how slow it is in the beginning! I think it didn’t bother me as much the first time because I didn’t know what was to come and all that. But this time I know what I want to do with my island in terms of like decorating and terraforming and it’s taking so long for just the resident service building to upgrade, let alone getting to 3 stars in order to unlock terraforming. I know I should just take the time to enjoy it but I really just want to get started. Once I can start making my island how I want then I’ll be fine but right now everything is like a snails pace. And don’t even get me started on the Able sisters lol. I get that it’s an uninhabited island so they wouldn’t be there but why can’t it be easier to have them move in? I need clothes and I need the access to the online so I can get the patterns I need for my island! Woo! Okay rant over


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

*WHY* can't we put furniture on tree stumps?! ☹ such a missed opportunity


----------



## Sharksheep

When you accidently kick away a custom design on the ground


----------



## DaviddivaD

Why do I have to go though so much dialogue when I speak to Flick during the Bug-Off?


----------



## Insanidee

It’s annoying that I have to get the placement of a bridge or incline juuuust right. Is there a way to change your map?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Trying to get Ricky for a friend.

I'VE BEEN SPAMMING FOR AN HOUR AND THEY WON'T PICK THE RIGHT PERSON


----------



## rezberri

after already spending 510 points, ive only gotten ONE (1) Spider web. im so tired of ladybug umbrellas,,,


----------



## Larsi

DaviddivaD said:


> Why do I have to go though so much dialogue when I speak to Flick during the Bug-Off?



This...glad it's over. I liked the bug-off but talking to Flick took so long. 1 conversation for points, 1 for selling bugs and 1 for storting again. Like always Nintendo puts too much dialogue for something which could be done in 10% of the time.


----------



## whimsycreator

Am I the only one who hates things like Bug-Offs and Fishing Tourneys and deliberately avoids playing on those days? I just want to enjoy a relaxing and slow-paced island life please...


----------



## rubyrubert

trashpedia said:


> Another opinion that’s not about the game buuuut:
> 
> - I’m starting to actually hate going on r/AnimalCrossing because of how hypocritical people can be on there, and tbh some of the users on there are straight up... *****y, like *seriously*. Let people play AC the way they want. If someone wants to have all the popular villagers, cool, let them. If someone wants a Japanese-themed town, cool, let them. But my god, stop putting down people for doing those things. I saw people actually attack someone for wanting Raymond, Marina and Sherb and comments going “everytime I see those villagers I roll my eyes because wow ppl are willing to use their NMT for that thing”. Well guess what? Nobody asked, because that’s their game and they can do that if they want. Also the amount of comments that are extremely snarky or condescending comments I see on there everytime someone posts a picture of a Japanese-themed village makes me sigh. This subreddit’s fake and shallow forced positivity is really *irritating*
> 
> - Alof of the ACNH youtubers are kinda annoying and it really bothers me how so many of them are willing to spread misinformation like how “certain villagers can be found at certain times of the day” or “clapping for Orville increases your chances of getting a rare island” (I clap for Orville because he’s a good boi, not for rare islands). Not to mention some youtubers are actually promoting buying bells and NMTs for irl money



r/AnimalCrossing: i’m not like the other girls, i hate Raymond and Marshal!!! let’s make 20 posts a day how everyone who has those villagers is boring and unspecial

r/AnimalCrossing: if you ask for anything in return for strangers coming to your island, you’re so greedy!!

Also, is it just me or does Reddit seem to promote homemade Amiibos, but then act like Ebay sellers are evil? *This isn’t me endorsing either of those things at all*, but someone on Reddit who made bootleg Amiibos literally said that if you buy Ebay stuff, you’re literally S*tan. Hypocritical, much?


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

This is more a fault with Nintendo rather than AC:NH, but I've been waiting for like 20 minutes in a turnip queue. When I go to connect to the internet at the airport, I get hit with the "renew your membership".

Why is it so time specific?? What's the point? Just make it end at midnight, I don't want to hold up the turnip queue.



rubyrubert said:


> r/AnimalCrossing: i’m not like the other girls, i hate Raymond and Marshal!!! let’s make 20 posts a day how everyone who has those villagers is boring and unspecial
> 
> r/AnimalCrossing: if you ask for anything in return for strangers coming to your island, you’re so greedy!!
> 
> Also, is it just me or does Reddit seem to promote homemade Amiibos, but then act like Ebay sellers are evil? *This isn’t me endorsing either of those things at all*, but someone on Reddit who made bootleg Amiibos literally said that if you buy Ebay stuff, you’re literally S*tan. Hypocritical, much?



It's Reddit, what do you expect? I guarantee you'll get judged for having certain kinds of flowers.


----------



## fluttershy300

Sorry...


----------



## Zane

Not really a rant but it’s my deepest wish that the developers give some serious consideration to updating how the villager dialogue works lol It’s gotten to the point where I don’t even really want to talk to any of the villagers because each and every one of them is gonna give me the same 5 dialogues in a row about what I did yesterday. “So I heard you dug up some fossils, so was that you hitting rocks with a shovel, so is it true you buried bells yesterday?” I do these things every single day you think they’d be used to it by now


----------



## Nicolette

Yeah, I've also pretty much stopped talking to my villagers because of all the repeated dialogue. I also really dislike how cookie cutter they are when it comes to their personality types. The only thing that really sets apart villagers of the same type is their appearance and house, which sucks.

Style over substance seems to have been the main focus with NH and my biggest gripe with the game.


----------



## Lullabynny

So this is let a game issue and more a community issue. Count on me to complain about the community hahaa I'msosorryguys ;;

So the whole ungifted/gifted villagers debate thing. I'm a little sick and tired of all the whining about people not wanting gifted villagers and calling people "picky" and "snobs" cause they dont want a gifted villager. Like do you not understand that some of us like things being in mint condition? I want to gift my villagers clothes I think that'd suit them. Furniture I think that suits them. It's like trying to work off a canvas thats already been drawn on. Or buying a used DS with stickers and glitter all over it vs. buying a used DS that looks about the same as the original condition for the same price.

"You can cycle the clothes out!" It takes about 24 articles of clothing to cycle old clothes. Sometimes they wont put it in their storage, further messing up and cluttering their home.

"Complain to Isabelle!" That won't work either. Isabelle does no fix the clothing/furniture issue in the slightest and only makes them stop wearing the clothes for a day.

This ungifted/gifted villager thing isn't just a new problem in NH. Its been a problem with trading villagers in all games trading villagers was possible. I understand its hard to gifted villagers, but people need to understand they we play the games in certain ways. And I'm one of the people who like villagers with their original homes. If you really want to sell a villager, dont give them gifts if you know you're not going to keep them. Otherwise you might have to suck it up and hope someone wants a gifted dreamie.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Sherb20 said:


> Jenna Marbles is going off YouTube and idk if she’ll be back but I’m so upset, I’m gonna miss her and her husband along with their dog babies. Man why does cancel culture exist if we don't even let people grow!?!?



What does this have to do with the game???


----------



## fluttershy300

LaylaTheMayor said:


> What does this have to do with the game???


Nothing, absolutely nothing to do with the game. Sorry...I’ll edit it out.


----------



## SirSean

I know this has probably already been said to death but please let us see tool durablilty. I want to know when I have to apply my customization kit to reset the durability.


----------



## Summ3rain

I really really miss the NL music  I play NH with the sound off cos it's so repetitive and slightly irritating... Bit sad that Nintendo let us down on that one.


----------



## loveclove

seularin said:


> not a rant about nh itself but just my personal gameplay
> 
> i tt-ed and forgot about the open plot in which i planned to reserve for another cat villager to complete my mono-species island, so *eugene *moved in. he’s been a villager on my island once a while back, i hated him, i kicked him out, and now he’s back.
> 
> since i tt kicking out a villager takes less than 15 minutes and kicking out a specific villager takes a little less than 30; but when 90% of my island are villagers i want to *keep *then that’s a huge factor for when i plan to kick out eugene.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: thought-bubble results
> 
> 
> 
> 1. rosie *like i said i want to keep all my villagers except for eugene; it doesn’t help that i love rosie to pieces*
> 2. kid cat
> 3. lolly
> 4. bob
> 5. bob *i really like bob and i hope that the bubble doesn’t land on him again*
> 6. olivia
> 7. rosie
> 8. punchy
> 9. punchy
> 10. katt *my favorite villager of all time ):*
> 11. rosie
> 12. rosie
> 13. katt
> 14. olivia
> 15. kid cat
> 16. lolly
> 17. bob *it hasn’t been an hour but i feel burnt out*
> 
> 
> 
> then eugene caught onto the catchphrase i gave rosie, so now it feels as if i’m talking to a pedophile when he says babe at the end of every sentence.


It's really hard to kick out the villager that last moved in  Since you don't want to loose any other one, I would consider getting 1 amiibo


----------



## Xane_MM

JKDOS said:


> There is actually a small hack to end the rain. Add a new character to your island. It forces the weather to sunny.


Whoa, that's a neat trick! Why does it work, though? All that new characters do outside is talk to Tom Nook, then get their NookPhone and first bill. It's probably like events, which override the weather, forcing a sunny weather pattern.


Plume said:


> When I log on, I want to relax and not have to answer obligatory phone calls from the Nook brothers.


"Hello. This is Timmy/Tommy. We've deposited the ### bells into your bank account." *Okay*, I get it! I intentionally sometimes avoid selling stuff in the box just to avoid this waste of time when I play the game the next day. It's even worse if multiple characters sell through that box, because then _every single one_ has to get called by those raccoons! (Speaking of that call, it always happens, even if you wait until the next night before playing; It could be 11PM or 1AM; Doesn't matter, they will wake up from their sleep just to call you.


DaviddivaD said:


> Can't seem to properly line up a brick well with a path. It's always half a square off and it's buggin' me!


It'd be better if the fences aligned to the edges of tiles, like the game would place the straight pieces on the closest tile edge to you instead of the middle. That would give an extra half-tile of space to place furniture, too!


CitrusCakes said:


> It's lowkey a shame that the process of sending mail was downsized to a little postcard stand on the side of the airport counter.


Yeah...I kinda miss the old letters. I liked how there was only a limited selection of papers daily, so you had to get lucky to get your preferred stationary. Now, all card backgrounds are available at once, which kinda ruins it.


CitrusCakes said:


> On a similar note, I personally dislike the long-winded automatic message it writes for you when you're ordering something for someone else directly from the catalog. I wish it were optional, I hate having to backspace that loooooong message in order to put something a little more personable.


That pre-written message's the worst."I want to express my appreciation for all you do for me." Uh, no, I don't usually send stuff in the mail for that reason, game. Ask the player if they'd like a pre-written message instead of requiring me to erase it, one _letter_ at a time.


Corrie said:


> Like, what's the point of that dialogue???? I know what it is, I'm clearly looking at it.


I agree. The way that sequence goes is awkward. Your character feels the need to always react to the card stand like they've never seen one before, then Orville awkwardly goes "*Ready to send a letter?* Where do you want to send it? Who's receiving it? I've gotta _connect to the internet_ instead of doing that silently in the *background*!" They really should've made that a menu like the catalog or the NookPhone apps.


DaviddivaD said:


> Why do I have to go though so much dialogue when I speak to Flick during the Bug-Off?


Yeah, why does Flick always act like it's my first time catching bugs for the Bug Off? "You have bugs in the cage if you want to keep any of them, but *here's your score!*" "Hey, y'know, you still have bugs in the cage" *I KNOW*. I could care less about the common bugs I caught, and always sell them anyways, Flick! After a few times, I just looked away from the Switch when these stupid conversations happened again.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Sherb20 said:


> Nothing, absolutely nothing to do with the game. Sorry...I’ll edit it out.



It's OK dude, dog bless. 



Summ3rain said:


> I really really miss the NL music  I play NH with the sound off cos it's so repetitive and slightly irritating... Bit sad that Nintendo let us down on that one.



It's literally all guitars. Nothing else. Except for 3AM when it hits you with the "WOMP WOMP, WOMP WOMP" because you dared to be awake and now you must hear the trumpets disappointment in you.


----------



## Xane_MM

LaylaTheMayor said:


> It's literally all guitars. Nothing else. Except for 3AM when it hits you with the "WOMP WOMP, WOMP WOMP" because you dared to be awake and now you must hear the trumpets disappointment in you.


Well, technically, it's more like guitar chords and synth basically non-stop every hour, very rare piano (especially compared to NL where that instrument bordered on overused), and basically the same drums during most afternoon songs...then *WAAAH~ WAAAAH*~ at 3AM.

New Horizons needed more variety than this; It would've been nice if they did what NL did and made 5PM another tribute to the original game's coutnerpart...with more awesome-sounding bossa nova. (That song's my favorite in NL's hourly soundtrack for obvious reasons...and lately I've felt urges to give that game a proper chance so I can hear that song with proper context!)


----------



## rubyrubert

Nicolette said:


> Yeah, I've also pretty much stopped talking to my villagers because of all the repeated dialogue. I also really dislike how cookie cutter they are when it comes to their personality types. The only thing that really sets apart villagers of the same type is their appearance and house, which sucks.
> 
> Style over substance seems to have been the main focus with NH and my biggest gripe with the game.


Yeah, I’ve never really been super “close” or whatever to a villager because every personality is so cookie-cutter. And I’m not saying that past AC games are good at all with personality, but WW had so much more than NH. All peppy villagers won’t shut up about being a popstar, jock ones don’t have anything else besides talking about their muscles, etc. You pretty much have to use your imagination to give characters distinctive traits because if you have duplicate personalities, they share all of the same dialogue…

Can we at least get personality subtypes? It was so disappointing how they didn’t even add another personality to the series. I’m not asking for brilliant writing or anything, but it would have been nice to add wayyy more dialogue than what we already got. I got repeating dialogue about 20 hours in


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Xane_MM said:


> Well, technically, it's more like guitar chords and synth basically non-stop every hour, very rare piano (especially compared to NL where that instrument bordered on overused), and basically the same drums during most afternoon songs...then *WAAAH~ WAAAAH*~ at 3AM.
> 
> New Horizons needed more variety than this; It would've been nice if they did what NL did and made 5PM another tribute to the original game's coutnerpart...with more awesome-sounding bossa nova. (That song's my favorite in NL's hourly soundtrack for obvious reasons...and lately I've felt urges to give that game a proper chance so I can hear that song with proper context!)



I get that the style of music is, I guess, popular now but NH fails to capture some of the magic of NL; I think NL was absolutely stellar and the music never grew tedious for me (or at least not as much as NH).

I started another save file today in NL and the starting music just made me feel all warm inside, it reminded me of when I first picked up the game in 2012. Taking the day off school for my birthday and becoming the mayor was such a great memory, and that music just brought it all back. Another emotional track is 1AM that is just sheer beauty.




Spoiler: rambling about letters, muh feelings 



Why don't letters mean anything anymore? They don't raise friendship so why should I write them? I don't care that the papers you can use are prettier now, if my villagers won't care about it then why should I bother? I feel like that's a problem with NH, a lot of other users have said it but it's definitely style over substance.

Nintendo focused on making a pretty game, which they did pretty well, but they forgot that Animal Crossing is for players who like to socialise with their villagers or even collect things (bugs, fish, etc). It's a lick of paint over the older games, but even then it somehow fails to keep in things from older games that were good. 

When I went back and played New Leaf today, I talked to most of my villagers, and Miranda brought up a letter I once wrote. It made me smile because they still mean something to me after leaving them for months, New Leaf has a lot of emotion New Horizons is lacking and it kinda saddens me that Nintendo is taking this route not only with Animal Crossing but games like Pokemon too. 

Compare my New Leaf day to my Horizons one:
In New Horizons I:
- bought clothes
- checked out Nook's Cranny
- sold turnips on another island
- connected a river
- spoke to Pudge and Timbra
- turned it off

In New Leaf I:
- bought clothes
- checked out all three levels of Nook's Cranny
- cut down all my trees and collected all my fruit
- spoke to Rolf, Miranda, Paula, Apollo, Axel (even though I don't like him), and Maple
- completed two requests 
- turned it off

If seems similar but you can see I spoke to way more villagers, and did more for them. I connected more with them. They're fictional bipedal animals, yes, and maybe it's silly to ask to be able to feel more for them, but they're characters I feel closer with even if they have the same personalities. Even in NL they're different despite personalities. I'm already burned out by New Horizons and I feel like money was wasted on it.


----------



## TheDuke55

I just got around to playing the bug off today. And while it was more manageable than the fishing tourney as far as collecting bugs/points go, it still wasn't really fun. 

I just did it to get to 300 so I never had to do it again but could get the medals for the catalogue. And also the furniture, but I haven't exchanged the points yet so I don't know what they all look like. (I'm not expecting much with how basic and uninspired CJ's furniture was) 

My fear for future events is that they're all going to be grindy and similar. Fishing tourney, bug off, and Bunny day all had that collect and grind forever nonsense. I don't know what Halloween, Christmas, and Thanksgiving will bring, but they took two events that were actually decent and changed them from a real tournament to a rehashed Club Tortimer tour.

NH events so far have felt like they're based off of mobile events/games opposed to the mainline series events. Oh god and Wedding month that was so forgettable that I already forgot it.


----------



## Ciary

I really want a music player on my nookphone
and also the music that plays during the bug-off ^_^ (if you haven't noticed. it's different)


----------



## kasane

me looking at photos of other people's islands and terraforming inspo: wow that's so creative, i'll need to terraform on my island more and add in those neat cliffs/rivers/waterfalls!

me after 2 minutes of terraforming: nah i'm done this looks good


----------



## tokkio

i dislike how the hydrangea bushes look now :c i prefer how they looked in new leaf tbh. they were my fav bushes back then but now they look so weird and i probably wont use them


----------



## wanderlust//

STOP RAINING PLEASE

I swear to god I’m going to riot


----------



## JKDOS

Xane_MM said:


> Whoa, that's a neat trick! Why does it work, though? All that new characters do outside is talk to Tom Nook, then get their NookPhone and first bill. It's probably like events, which override the weather, forcing a sunny weather pattern.



I'm not sure why. I'm guessing Nintendo wanted someone to experience sunny weather for their first day in the game.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



wanderlust// said:


> STOP RAINING PLEASE
> 
> I swear to god I’m going to riot



Ahem.


JKDOS said:


> There is actually a small hack to end the rain. Add a new character to your island. It forces the weather to sunny. Then just delete the new character.


----------



## Lullabynny

I feel like Im the only person who actually likes NH's soundtrack. I prefer how much more relaxed and mellow it sounds. Like an anime's soundtrack or something. Everything sounding similar is fine with me cause it seems connected. I was never a fan of most of the music in NL or other animal crossing games to begin with. 

Also 3 am isnt bad,  more goofy than anything. Its weird how people complain about it but has anyone heard the music in GC or NL? Its just as goofy lol


----------



## Mothership

GRRRRRRR! Redd's finally on my island but that rat has four fakes......AGAIN! Never, EVER going to complete my museum if that keeps happening.


----------



## TheDuke55

Nintendo should had never made Redd have all fakes. There should always been one legit piece. Especially because Redd is always fighting all the other rng npc for a spot. Like if Leif and Label could move back to the town there'd be less competition.


----------



## Starboard

Does anyone else have an issue with their tool ring disappearing before you can select something?

Also I'm sad that you now have to subscribe to Nintendo Online to share QR codes. It seems kind of scummy along with the other stuff you need to pay to trade for.

I know it's not a lot of money but I also know there are people that for various reasons just can't pay the subscription (or don't want to for just one game) or whose countries don't have access to the app or in some cases can't even go online and they're missing out on things that they could have done for free in New Leaf :/ It just makes me a little sad.


----------



## Xane_MM

Starboard said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with their tool ring disappearing before you can select something?


I've had that happen to me. Usually rotating around the wheel or going from one side to the other makes the wheel suddenly close and my current tool is put away. Is there some kind of hidden gesture here that the game doesn't tell players about...?


----------



## Starboard

Xane_MM said:


> I've had that happen to me. Usually rotating around the wheel or going from one side to the other makes the wheel suddenly close and my current tool is put away. Is there some kind of hidden gesture here that the game doesn't tell players about...?


Yes that's what happens to me, I also thought I was doing some kind of gesture but couldn't replicate it. I think it's more likely a glitch but haven't heard about it from anyone else.


----------



## moo_nieu

Not sure if this has been posted, but I think I lose years to my life when my character turns 180 degrees to dig in the exact opposite direction I was facing ;-; </3


----------



## Starboard

Moo_Nieu said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but I think I lose years to my life when my character turns 180 degrees to dig in the exact opposite direction I was facing ;-; </3


When I terraform for too long I get close to tears every time my character adds a block instead of removing it 

I almost took a break from the game after that but then came back like I always do lol


----------



## JunoHorizon

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> i don't like when villagers sing
> 
> i guess that's why kk slider is so famous, because he can sing in tune



This so much. Everyone seems to find it so cute but I just hear pitchy squeaking. I think it's half the reason I'm looking to boot Marina off my island, just be quiet.

Made worse from when I had to buy 120+ shrubs from Leif, 5 at a time, while she shrieks out KK Rally the entire time. Let me tell you, that song is grating, and she was not nailing those high notes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I don't know why this is bothering me so much lately, but it is, so I'll rant about it here.

WHY does the game take so long to load up to the title screen when you're booting up the game? This is not a disc-based game! Whether your game is physical or digital copy, it's on flash memory. Flash memory is super fast to load up. I just don't understand from a technical standpoint why it's so darn slow. 

It makes me feel like we're back in PS1 days with slow loading time.


----------



## Xane_MM

JunoHorizon said:


> Made worse from when I had to buy 120+ shrubs from Leif, 5 at a time, while she shrieks out KK Rally the entire time. *Let me tell you, that song is grating, and she was not nailing those high notes.*


Oh, I've heard how bad it gets; If a female villager sings Welcome Horizons (and certain other songs), for some reason, they sing it one octave too high, producing pretty painful notes at times. I think they sound fine on certain other songs, like K.K. Rockabilly and (weird portamento glitch or whatever aside,) Bubblegum K.K., but yeah, I'm kinda with you on this. To me, it's weird how synthesized the singing sounds. I'm used to it with K.K. (sorta) but not completely with the girl villagers.

Here's how bad Welcome Horizons sounds (not the song itself, which sounds good even if the game overplays its melody _everywhere_):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273682852798795776
While we're talking about villagers singing, does anyone else find the song they sing when no music is playing a bit...weird? The way it sounds when a girl randomly starts singing it...it's hard to describe, but I think it somehow creeps me out a bit. Part of it's probably the way their singing sounds, and the other reason's because it can come out of nowhere, weird-sounding synthy notes with no backing...


----------



## Enxssi

these posts have made me realized how ear grating welcome horizons sounds when female villagers sing it. i dont play with headphones so i didn't mind but now that im on computer it hurts man


----------



## JunoHorizon

Xane_MM said:


> Oh, I've heard how bad it gets; If a female villager sings Welcome Horizons (and certain other songs), for some reason, they sing it one octave too high, producing pretty painful notes at times. I think they sound fine on certain other songs, like K.K. Rockabilly and (weird portamento glitch or whatever aside,) Bubblegum K.K., but yeah, I'm kinda with you on this. To me, it's weird how synthesized the singing sounds. I'm used to it with K.K. (sorta) but not completely with the girl villagers.
> 
> Here's how bad Welcome Horizons sounds (not the song itself, which sounds good even if the game overplays its melody _everywhere_):
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273682852798795776
> While we're talking about villagers singing, does anyone else find the song they sing when no music is playing a bit...weird? The way it sounds when a girl randomly starts singing it...it's hard to describe, but I think it somehow creeps me out a bit. Part of it's probably the way their singing sounds, and the other reason's because it can come out of nowhere, weird-sounding synthy notes with no backing...



Yikes, yeah that sounds really really bad. Maybe they shifted it up an octave in some misguided attempt to make it sound more feminine?

I don't dislike Marina otherwise but now that I've got her photo I just hit her until she sulks off whenever she starts screeching one out, to buy myself a minute's peace. Just can't deal with it. It also sucks as I feel pressured into avoiding villagers with music hobby in the future which includes a few I'd really like to try having around.

Yeah the default song with no music is weird, almost sounds like they're making it up as they go along, sounds a bit flat too.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

So a lot of comments here are talking about how the female singing is weird

not much of a rant but I see the problem for Welcome Horizons but for the other songs not really?

this is coming from someone who can't hear the difference between a peppy and snooty's singing voices


----------



## Dunquixote

I haven’t read up on everything to do with ACNH, so, when I started decorating my house a little last night and today and find out that the rooms are smaller than what they were in NL, I was and still am immensely disappointed. I really would’ve liked the amount of expansion options that we got in HHD since I am trying to replicate some of my creations, but it’s impossible with less room as well as with the current furniture catalogue. :/


----------



## JordanRhysBaker

My rant is... LET US KICK THE FOOTBALLS AROUND!


----------



## Leela

I actually wouldn't mind breakable tools... if it happened in real life. Never in my life have I damaged a watering can, let alone had a metal one disintegrate. If the game is going to deviate from reality, why do it for the worse? Who's the audience?


----------



## Starboard

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't know why this is bothering me so much lately, but it is, so I'll rant about it here.
> 
> WHY does the game take so long to load up to the title screen when you're booting up the game? This is not a disc-based game! Whether your game is physical or digital copy, it's on flash memory. Flash memory is super fast to load up. I just don't understand from a technical standpoint why it's so darn slow.
> 
> It makes me feel like we're back in PS1 days with slow loading time.


Not to mention the time it takes to enter another (tiny) room and when it clocks over to the next day  I was right in the middle of terraforming a giant cliff and then suddenly I had to stare at a black screen for what felt like an hour haha


----------



## TheDuke55

The bug off furniture was as uninspiring as I thought it would be. I like the spiderweb, but the bug toys (which I thought would be cool wooden or plastic solid toys) are just flat imprints that act more like a qr path/code than a real piece of furniture.

It reminds me of the sandbox from NL where it literally could had been accomplished with some qr path placements and looked 10x better.


----------



## JSS

JunoHorizon said:


> This so much. Everyone seems to find it so cute but I just hear pitchy squeaking. I think it's half the reason I'm looking to boot Marina off my island, just be quiet.
> 
> Made worse from when I had to buy 120+ shrubs from Leif, 5 at a time, while she shrieks out KK Rally the entire time. Let me tell you, that song is grating, and she was not nailing those high notes.



It sounds silly but Marina actually scared me the first few days of playing because I didn't know they sang. So one night I was running around and I hear this weird high pitched noise near the river. It was her. Just standing there. By herself. In the dark. I don't mind them now, though.

Honestly my biggest frustration with the game is probably the lack of QOL adjustments. I don't remember being this annoyed in New Leaf, probably because the 3DS stylus alleviated so many things. Excessive confirmation prompts also annoy me, especially the ones at the airport.


----------



## Xane_MM

JSS said:


> So one night I was running around and I hear this weird high pitched noise near the river.


Was she singing the default song without a stereo nearby? That probably added to the...creepiness. Those first few notes...they're so flat, robotic, and unnatural...


----------



## JSS

Xane_MM said:


> Was she singing the default song without a stereo nearby? That probably added to the...creepiness. Those first few notes...they're so flat, robotic, and unnatural...



Now that you mention it, probably, yeah. I remember tweeting it sounded like some ghost child's song in a horror film. It definitely wasn't any of the ones I usually listen to or recognise.


----------



## Darcy94x

Why are the houses not bigger this time round? Why can’t we have 6 massive rooms instead of 2? There’s so much I wanna do with so little room... also we need a catalogue expansion, both furniture and wallpaper/flooring..
Maybe I’m just waaaay too picky I just feel that it’s missing a lot of things... 

Why can’t I get in my outdoor pool? Or on my teacup ride? More things should be interactive and I REAAALLLY think they should’ve added more fairground themed stuff like a Ferris wheel etc, it would be SO CUTE


----------



## TheDuke55

Animal Crossing never really made it where you could interact with furniture or pwps properly. They all felt like props and less like real pieces. All just for show. I would love to be able to see a villager hop into a bathtub, submerge into the water, with a little dishcloth on top of their head, but with the way this game is already looking for the easiest solutions I can't see them putting that much effort into something like that.


----------



## tokkio

TheDuke55 said:


> Animal Crossing never really made it where you could interact with furniture or pwps properly. They all felt like props and less like real pieces. All just for show. I would love to be able to see a villager hop into a bathtub, submerge into the water, with a little dishcloth on top of their head, but with the way this game is already looking for the easiest solutions I can't see them putting that much effort into something like that.


the villagers are much more interactive with items in pocket camp :C

plus pocket camp has so much good furniture and items damn. though i kinda understand that it's easier for PC to have those compared to NH bc it's a mobile game, and the items really need to be carefully rendered in NH


----------



## TheDuke55

JSS said:


> Honestly my biggest frustration with the game is probably the lack of QOL adjustments. I don't remember being this annoyed in New Leaf, probably because the 3DS stylus alleviated so many things. Excessive confirmation prompts also annoy me, especially the ones at the airport.


This so much. New Leaf's stylus was so great for organizing stuff. Among other things, like chatting. Sure it wasn't the most convenient way of communication, but it's ten times better than having to use a controller stick to flip to each letter. The fact that the Switch can utilize stylus functions, but Nintendo never provided one in the system purchase or even has a Nintendo brand stylus just for the Switch is criminal.

I mean they could even make one strictly for Animal Crossing and throw some designs on it and bam they'd make a profit. I ended up buying a third party stylus pen that would specifically work for the Switch. Because when Smash Ult came out with the design your stage mode it was killer trying to do that with your finger. I bought one that night so I could do it right.



tokkio said:


> the villagers are much more interactive with items in pocket camp :C
> 
> plus pocket camp has so much good furniture and items damn. though i kinda understand that it's easier for PC to have those compared to NH bc it's a mobile game, and the items really need to be carefully rendered in NH


Yeah I noticed that when someone posted here or somewhere else about one of the cats (Merry I think) rattling a tambourine with enthusiasm. All you can do with it in this game is beat it against your hand. It really doesn't matter if it is harder or not, people are paying $60 for a game that is inferior in places that count compared to a free mobile game app. That's really embarrassing. Not for us, but for Nintendo.


----------



## Starboard

I have a question, I've been placing a path leading up to my house, but for some reason I can't place a tile at the front of the house near the mailbox so it looks horrible and assymetrical. I know you can upgrade your mailbox or something so will it work then? If not then whyyyyyy


----------



## TheDuke55

You can't upgrade your mailbox. You can talk to Nook to customize your mailbox and other stuff (door/windows/roof/ect) New Leaf was just like that though, not the upgrade thing, just that tiles couldn't be placed at certain places. Like the front entrance of the door couldn't have a tile placed down. So you'd have a straight path, a gap, and then it'd continue.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> You can't upgrade your mailbox. You can talk to Nook to customize your mailbox and other stuff (door/windows/roof/ect) New Leaf was just like that though, not the upgrade thing, just that tiles couldn't be placed at certain places. Like the front entrance of the door couldn't have a tile placed down. So you'd have a straight path, a gap, and then it'd continue.


Oh ok, thanks for explaining. I was confused since I could put a full 3 tiles of path at my villagers' doors but can't on my own house, so I thought it was the mailbox


----------



## Leela

The rainy season has left on my island a wondrous meadow of flowers. I presume it would look nice if it didn't cause my game so much lag.


----------



## Le Ham

Xane_MM said:


> If a female villager sings Welcome Horizons (and certain other songs), for some reason, they sing it one octave too high, producing pretty painful notes at times. I think they sound fine on certain other songs, like K.K. Rockabilly and (weird portamento glitch or whatever aside,) Bubblegum K.K., but yeah


That actually sounds kinda normal to me considering other songs my villagers have sung - though the high note did catch me off-guard when I first heard Marina hit it. The higher notes in K.K. Salsa sound like that. 

In my experience they appear to sing Go K.K. Rider an octave too _low_. I don't think I have footage of that, but it's offputting compared to most other songs they sing. The jocks/lazies/smugs sound like they're reaching down to the bottom of their vocal range to sing it.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020

In other events, I got a copy of WW a few days ago and started a town. Bill, Stitches and Pinky are my starting villagers. I've never had Stitches or Pinky, and Bill is my newest NH islander.

The first time I talked to Bill, he was doing the happy dance. He used the catchphrase "stuffin'." I thought maybe they changed his catchphrase or smth after WW, but no, he had actually taken Stitches' catchphrase right before I talked to him. On day 1, within an hour of the town Respite existing.

Somehow that makes me feel a _little_ better about the catchphrase situation in NH. At least in NH you can stop the spread when you're high enough friendship with all your villagers to assign them all catchphrases of their own. Also, in WW they ask you to change their catchphrase every second and it's kinda annoying, whereas in NH for whatever reason you have to work up to that point.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Apparently the swimsuits can't be set as wand outfits. If this is true it's a big missed opportunity. It would be one less thing to clutter our pockets. I haven't tested it myself but people on GameFaqs are saying this is true.


----------



## Starboard

DaviddivaD said:


> Apparently the swimsuits can't be set as wand outfits. If this is true it's a big missed opportunity. It would be one less thing to clutter our pockets. I haven't tested it myself but people on GameFaqs are saying this is true.


Yeah the first thing I did was try to make it a wand outfit and it wouldn't let me. It's also annoying how you can't use the changing room with it or the wand outfits  I haven't tried it but I assume you can't use the wardrobe either.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

This game has a massive issue with giant walls of text in the wrong areas 
Why is it that I can't get Flick or CJ to shut up at a torunament but my villagers next to never say anything worthwhile to me? 
Who thought that was a good idea


----------



## Holla

Starboard said:


> I have a question, I've been placing a path leading up to my house, but for some reason I can't place a tile at the front of the house near the mailbox so it looks horrible and assymetrical. I know you can upgrade your mailbox or something so will it work then? If not then whyyyyyy



Yeah it’s due to the mailbox. Once you upgrade your house enough you can pick up the mailbox, place the path and then replace the mailbox again. Or you can do what I did and move the mailbox entirely to a new location as well.


----------



## Starboard

Holla said:


> Yeah it’s due to the mailbox. Once you upgrade your house enough you can pick up the mailbox, place the path and then replace the mailbox again. Or you can do what I did and move the mailbox entirely to a new location as well.


Thanks, I upgraded my house soon after posting the question and it's all good now


----------



## Corrie

pawpatrolbab said:


> This game has a massive issue with giant walls of text in the wrong areas
> Why is it that I can't get Flick or CJ to shut up at a torunament but my villagers next to never say anything worthwhile to me?
> Who thought that was a good idea


I get unhealthy whenever I talk to orville. Just shut UP.


----------



## nageki

aahh yes.......the "summer" update.....thanks nintendo










i know its silly to complain about since us southern peeps are a minority but honestly im not even mad its just funny. this is so tragic


----------



## Bohemia

Leela said:


> I actually wouldn't mind breakable tools... if it happened in real life. Never in my life have I damaged a watering can, let alone had a metal one disintegrate. If the game is going to deviate from reality, why do it for the worse? Who's the audience?


I broke a real life watering can just the other day.  I was amazed!  It was many many years old though!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020

One of my villagers sometimes sings really badly.  Couldn't understand it and then it hit me......she's singing to the teacup ride!  Bizarre!


----------



## Enxssi

I kinda hate when people complain about Isabelle. It’s like 5 dialogue bubbles. It’s not that bad.


----------



## Zen

I used to have a way to close off my front area for crafting services and trades for visitors. now that's gone since you can jump off of the airport dock. time to work on something else then.


----------



## Deliquate

Zen said:


> I used to have a way to close off my front area for crafting services and trades for visitors. now that's gone since you can jump off of the airport dock. time to work on something else then.



Oh man this is such a good point! if any visitor can swim any visitor can get anywhere. I'd also designed my island around the idea that I might need to close it off--my nook's is right in front of my airport mostly for that reason--and hadn't made this connection yet. That's a real issue.


----------



## Solio

Can we talk about how ugly the fish tanks for the big fish are? The giant glass tanks from earlier titles were way better! You can barely even see them in those stupid plastic tubs!


----------



## Romaki

32x32 is a terrible size for flag designing. You can only make 2, 4 or 8 stripes which probably only covers a half of real flags. It should be 36x36.
Of course most people just use a good picture as a flag, but if you want to design a realistic flag it really limits you. I don't like "uneven" stripes.


----------



## milraen

I’m in Southern Hemisphere and it snows every second day or so. Snow counts as rain too and I’ve just had enough of cleaning flowers up every day, especially as my island is more on the natural side so I have them scattered throughout


----------



## marea

Another member just made a thread about customizing the plaza, and it made me remember how in new leaf you can change the design of your town hall, train station, and the police station had more than one design. It is kinda weird to me that nh doesnt have this, but they might be planning to add more customization options for buildings in the future.


----------



## Starboard

I'm so annoyed with the "feature" of your stores only having a specific colour of furniture. Yuka came to my town and I love her brown antique furniture and wanted to make one of my rooms like her house. Then I find that my store only has them in black. I didn't want to subscribe to Nintendo Online since I'd barely ever use it but now I'm starting to feel pressured into it just to trade for a ton of things I can't have. It's kind of annoying that I paid $70 Australian for a game that keeps so much stuff away from me... so much of the furniture in my store has weird colours that I hardly ever buy from there. I guess I'll be popping balloons and shaking trees for the next few years. I hope for an update where Cyrus can change the colours for you!


----------



## DaviddivaD




----------



## cocoacat

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't know why this is bothering me so much lately, but it is, so I'll rant about it here.
> 
> WHY does the game take so long to load up to the title screen when you're booting up the game? This is not a disc-based game! Whether your game is physical or digital copy, it's on flash memory. Flash memory is super fast to load up. I just don't understand from a technical standpoint why it's so darn slow.
> 
> It makes me feel like we're back in PS1 days with slow loading time.



I had a problem for a while with super slow loading times and figured out it was because I was not connected to the internet. I don't know why it takes so long if you're playing offline, but it does, at least in my experience. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Romaki

DaviddivaD said:


> View attachment 282643



I really don't understand why she can't announce the NPC (maybe excluding Redd), we'd still have a possible surprise at the evening.


----------



## nammie

I was hoping the new update would patch some.. performance issues, but nope, my game still laggy af in certain areas of my town  however when I have friends over they say they don't experience the lag, so I'm not sure if it's just my console is dying or I don't have enough memory or what... gonna buy a microsd and see if that helps. If it's my console then...really hope nintendo introduces cloud saves soon...


----------



## Corrie

Enxssi said:


> I kinda hate when people complain about Isabelle. It’s like 5 dialogue bubbles. It’s not that bad.


She's still better than Orville.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



nammie said:


> I was hoping the new update would patch some.. performance issues, but nope, my game still laggy af in certain areas of my town  however when I have friends over they say they don't experience the lag, so I'm not sure if it's just my console is dying or I don't have enough memory or what... gonna buy a microsd and see if that helps. If it's my console then...really hope nintendo introduces cloud saves soon...


Isn't the Switch weak anyway? I remember people talking about how it's not even that powerful when it first came out so maybe it can't be fixed without buying a whole new Switch when/if they create a more powerful version?


----------



## Gunner

I dislike how the game has a notification for getting removed from friends, like wow, thanks game for reminding me my best friend probably won't speak to me ever again... (for the record I knew this person outside AC, I'm ok with traders and buyers unfriending me).


----------



## Underneath The Stars

not a rant towards the game so i think it's the wrong thread, but i hate how there's STILL judgement towards time traveling. new horizons' slow roll out nature was definitely to keep all of us waiting for the events at the same time, but i think they did a good job of retaining certain mechanics so people are able to time travel freely like before and also added something new that are advantage to tt actually. as for example, when you go back to a certain day on the same week the same NPC would still be there, unlike before that going backwards always count as one day forward. also, a lot of the tips & advise we get online are thanks to time travelers. i'm not an avid time traveler but it's getting tired when someone asks a question here and people go to a conclusion "maybe because you tt???", and most of the time the answer is clearly not even because of tt. in fact i barely hear discovered bugs that was caused by tt (on top of my head, only the exterior glitch which can also happen without tt). i know some are just trying to help by answering, but i noticed several threads of people saying exactly what happened, in details, and still doubt that it could actually just be a glitch and go straight to oh maybe it's tt again 

now speaking of the exterior glitch, i'm shocked they haven't fixed this yet.


----------



## FishHead

Why couldn't they make our custom paths permanent!?!?!? I'm sick of accidentally erasing them by pressing y.


----------



## Lokidoki

Manilla Clams should be stack-able and multiple crafting needs in i'm legit getting angry. 
-I miss New Leaf Chadders Cheeze home!
What happened to the banana's i hate coconuts! sorry coco~
Ear Shell and Petaltail Dragonfly are missing from critters o-o Even roaches were on trees b4.
-I want the praying mantis to be able to stand freely in my home like a snappin turtle~
Bring back Amiibo Villagers. 

I would like to customise my neighbours homes, and outfits so if they put something down in there house that's ugly you can remove it.
Sorry i meant to keep this short and logical...


----------



## Mattician

Going through the dialogue and playing the games to get a villager to move in from the campsite is such a hassle. Then you have to reset if the villager they request to replace is someone you want to keep.

Luckily, it only took me five total games. I lost two, and the first two requests were someone I wanted to keep. I finally got them to replace one of the three villagers I wanted to move out the third time I won.

Why did I go through all that?

It was Reneigh. I finally found Reneigh. She's one of my favorites from the new villagers added. She was in my top five for most wanted, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## DaviddivaD

So another Fishing Tourny is this Saturday which means we are going to lose a secondary visitor slot like Redd or Gulliver because K.K will be in town on Friday instead of Saturday. I wish during a tournament week, K.K just wouldn't come that week. If someone has a birthday that week, he would just perform K.K. Birthday the previous week. I hate being gypped out of a visitor because of a tourny.


----------



## patchworkbunny

DaviddivaD said:


> So another Fishing Tourny is this Saturday which means we are going to lose a secondary visitor slot like Redd or Gulliver because K.K will be in town on Friday instead of Saturday. I wish during a tournament week, K.K just wouldn't come that week. If someone has a birthday that week, he would just perform K.K. Birthday the previous week. I hate being gypped out of a visitor because of a tourny.


Hasn't this been changed in the update? I heard that KK will now show up on a Sunday if there's an event on the Saturday.


----------



## rosabelle

when do we get the megaphone back? it gets kinda tiring trying to look for an npc or villager roaming around sometimes ;u;


----------



## DaviddivaD

W


patchworkbunny said:


> Hasn't this been changed in the update? I heard that KK will now show up on a Sunday if there's an event on the Saturday.



That's great news!


----------



## kjetta

It has probably been mentioned before, but the stock rotation in Nook's Cranny really frustrates me.

I think it's in part due to the limited supply of purchasable furniture (as opposed to craftable!) and the limitation of 'one colour per island', but going to the shop has become an exercise in futility at this point, as the stock (particularly the two 'smaller items' at the front) never seem to pull anything new.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

I have to wait until tomorrow for the wet suit??? Really? Thanks for the snorkel though Nintendo, really helpful.


----------



## Skandranon

Mattician said:


> Going through the dialogue and playing the games to get a villager to move in from the campsite is such a hassle. Then you have to reset if the villager they request to replace is someone you want to keep.
> 
> Luckily, it only took me five total games. I lost two, and the first two requests were someone I wanted to keep. I finally got them to replace one of the three villagers I wanted to move out the third time I won.
> 
> Why did I go through all that?
> 
> It was Reneigh. I finally found Reneigh. She's one of my favorites from the new villagers added. She was in my top five for most wanted, so I'm pretty happy.


good to know, i hadn't thought of reseting. i just gave up on the camper before when she wanted to get rid of one of my good villagers. will try this next time, thanks


----------



## GoldenKaraSus

That when you find a lost item, you can’t have a normal conversation with the first villager you talk to.


----------



## JKDOS

DaviddivaD said:


> That's great news!



Yep, you are also guaranteed to see Redd biweekly now.





__





						NPC visits adjusted. (Ninji datamining)
					

I'm sorry if it's been discussed, I didn't see a thread.  Ninji has stated some findings on Twitter.  * When there is a fish/bug competition, K.K. will now visit Sunday rather than Friday  * Sahara, Kicks, and Leif are no longer guaranteed each week.  * you are guaranteed a visit from an NPC...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## helbels

not sure if this is the right thread to put this in but i waited for four hours to sell turnips on turnip exchange and the island owner shut down right before i got to sell them  i bought more than usual bc i had a big chance of a large spike but i ended up fluctuating with a high of 188 and i really wanted to get rid of them today but i guess not


----------



## Starboard

helbels said:


> not sure if this is the right thread to put this in but i waited for four hours to sell turnips on turnip exchange and the island owner shut down right before i got to sell them  i bought more than usual bc i had a big chance of a large spike but i ended up fluctuating with a high of 188 and i really wanted to get rid of them today but i guess not


Why did they shut down the island? I don't know anything about the stalk market but reading stuff like this makes me not want to get into it lol


----------



## Mick

Starboard said:


> Why did they shut down the island? I don't know anything about the stalk market but reading stuff like this makes me not want to get into it lol



That could have many reasons! Maybe the host had to leave, maybe the store closed, or maybe the time hit mid-day (at which point the price would have changed). It would have been nice of the host to drop their queued visitors a message though explaining that they were about to close/had to close the queue


----------



## JKDOS

The bank interest is worthless. It's less than my real life savings account makes, and worse so, it seems to cap out at 9,999... Gee thanks Nintendo. 30 days for 9,999 bells, that's such a great deal


----------



## Corrie

JKDOS said:


> The bank interest is worthless. It's less than my real life savings account makes, and worse so, it seems to cap out at 9,999... Gee thanks Nintendo. 30 days for 9,999 bells, that's such a great deal


Legit, they might as well remove it.


----------



## Starboard

Mick said:


> That could have many reasons! Maybe the host had to leave, maybe the store closed, or maybe the time hit mid-day (at which point the price would have changed). It would have been nice of the host to drop their queued visitors a message though explaining that they were about to close/had to close the queue


Oh I see, thanks. Yeah, the host should really let people know when they're about to be booted out. If I had waited hours for that I would have been SO mad.


----------



## Lotusblossom

I'm really upset about my short dock.  Also I told tex to leave and now I have cyrano.. not happy about it..


----------



## Mick

Starboard said:


> Oh I see, thanks. Yeah, the host should really let people know when they're about to be booted out. If I had waited hours for that I would have been SO mad.



They usually do! And even better is to close the queue when you know you will have to end it soon, so you can let the last few people in and end with an empty queue and no disappointed people. Though obviously that's a little hard to do with a queue that's 4 hours long...


----------



## Le Ham

Cause: "I know _exactly_ how the game works in this aspect because this is what happens in my _~extensive~_ experience, so anyone who doesn't experience this is wrong"

Effect: "This perfectly normal thing happened that wasn't what I expected to happen because people said it shouldn't happen, is this a glitch"

I think I'm just more frustrated with humanity than I am with the game


----------



## soomi

For some reason, I’m not as hooked as I was in New Leaf. There are so many bugs and there’s a lack of content and furniture. I’m hoping for better updates in the future, but I don’t play everyday anymore  (even if diving was added)


----------



## JSS

I have been island hopping for Reneigh (my last villager) for a few days now and was noticing a lack of horses suddenly, in addition to the usual poor randomisation. So I decided to keep track of species. I just went through 100 tickets and found ONE horse in the last few. I'm over 300 tickets by now. THE DESIRE SENSOR IS REAL!

And no, I don't want to trade for her. I found all my villagers on these islands and intend to find her too.


----------



## yehves

Annoyed with how repetitive villager dialogue is and I kinda want more furniture sets. Like NL and Pocket Camp. I want the Sanrio furniture too because I was so obsessed with it in NL


----------



## Starboard

dindinisawr said:


> For some reason, I’m not as hooked as I was in New Leaf. There are so many bugs and there’s a lack of content and furniture. I’m hoping for better updates in the future, but I don’t play everyday anymore  (even if diving was added)


Not sure if you mean number of bugs in the Critterpedia or spawn rates but if I run a lap around my town I'll probably hear 100 "bug buzzing away" sounds  I think since New Leaf either the spawn rates for tree bugs has been raised or how flighty they are. Or I could just be imagining things...

And I only really go in the store now to sell things. I'm not even a month in but all my furniture colours are just so ugly to me that I think I need to get my stuff from balloons  I pray for Cyrus to come back and make my furniture look decent!


----------



## Reploid

Starboard said:


> Not sure if you mean number of bugs in the Critterpedia or spawn rates but if I run a lap around my town I'll probably hear 100 "bug buzzing away" sounds  I think since New Leaf either the spawn rates for tree bugs has been raised or how flighty they are. Or I could just be imagining things...
> 
> And I only really go in the store now to sell things. I'm not even a month in but all my furniture colours are just so ugly to me that I think I need to get my stuff from balloons  I pray for Cyrus to come back and make my furniture look decent!


If I even think about catching a bug, it flies away.


----------



## Le Ham

SuperiorTech said:


> If I even think about catching a bug, it flies away.


The rarity/sensitivity of some bugs is completely out of proportion to their value too! Drone beetles and blue weevils are worth like nothing, yet drone beetles are occasional while blue weevils show up, like, never. I've probably seen more cyclommatus stags than I've seen blue weevils


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

They ruined Sterling’s house going from NL to NH. In NL he had an amazing ballroom! It was what introduced me to Lucky KK (I love anything Celtic) and it helped me make my own castle themed rooms. Now it’s a drab jail that plays KK Dirge. It doesn’t fit Sterling at all. It makes me want him to have the bland starter house. I love the character (though I hate the butchered jock dialogue) but his house is awful now


----------



## Saga

Blanche's house is glitched and now she has a permanent ugly crafting bench that's there even when she isn't crafting. That brings the total bugs I've experienced since the last update up to three! It's extremely frustrating.


----------



## Sidney

The bugs are way too sensitive!!!! I have 3 beetles left and I’ve seen all of them but I can’t catch them because they fly away so fast on me


----------



## Starboard

Le Ham said:


> The rarity/sensitivity of some bugs is completely out of proportion to their value too! Drone beetles and blue weevils are worth like nothing, yet drone beetles are occasional while blue weevils show up, like, never. I've probably seen more cyclommatus stags than I've seen blue weevils


This!!! For ages I thought Blue Weevils were super expensive because they were the rarest spawning bug for me and I was so happy every time I caught one. Then I found out it's worth 800 bells


----------



## Reploid

Le Ham said:


> The rarity/sensitivity of some bugs is completely out of proportion to their value too! Drone beetles and blue weevils are worth like nothing, yet drone beetles are occasional while blue weevils show up, like, never. I've probably seen more cyclommatus stags than I've seen blue weevils


I've had the same experience. I never see blue weevils but I've sold many cyclommatus already and I have enough saved for a model. Still haven't seen a scarab or walking stick.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



Starboard said:


> This!!! For ages I thought Blue Weevils were super expensive because they were the rarest spawning bug for me and I was so happy every time I caught one. Then I found out it's worth 800 bells


That's pretty low. It's the equivalent to finding two sea bass.


----------



## Starboard

SuperiorTech said:


> I've had the same experience. I never see blue weevils but I've sold many cyclommatus already and I have enough saved for a model. Still haven't seen a scarab or walking stick.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020
> 
> 
> That's pretty low. It's the equivalent to finding two sea bass.



I've also never seen a walking stick or scarab beetle, and I play at the hours they're supposed to spawn all the time.


----------



## soomi

Starboard said:


> Not sure if you mean number of bugs in the Critterpedia or spawn rates but if I run a lap around my town I'll probably hear 100 "bug buzzing away" sounds  I think since New Leaf either the spawn rates for tree bugs has been raised or how flighty they are. Or I could just be imagining things...
> 
> And I only really go in the store now to sell things. I'm not even a month in but all my furniture colours are just so ugly to me that I think I need to get my stuff from balloons  I pray for Cyrus to come back and make my furniture look decent!


LOL I meant in-game bugs but you 100% make a point  

Except for bug-off though. The number of bugs immediately decreased that day!


----------



## Reploid

Starboard said:


> I've also never seen a walking stick or scarab beetle, and I play at the hours they're supposed to spawn all the time.


That's terrible to hear. I'm either going to have to stay up late or get up early to catch the scarab.


----------



## Starboard

dindinisawr said:


> LOL I meant in-game bugs but you 100% make a point
> 
> Except for bug-off though. The number of bugs immediately decreased that day!


Omg yes. There are days where I'd come out of my house and be surrounded by butterflies and locusts, like where were they all during the bug-off!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



SuperiorTech said:


> That's terrible to hear. I'm either going to have to stay up late or get up early to catch the scarab.


Yep, I'll probably end up with 300 tanks of Miyama stags in front of Nook's Cranny every night that I go searching for one  Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## soomi

Starboard said:


> Omg yes. There are days where I'd come out of my house and be surrounded by butterflies and locusts, like where were they all during the bug-off!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll probably end up with 300 tanks of Miyama stags in front of Nook's Cranny every night that I go searching for one  Good luck on your hunt!


Maybe they hide when Flick is around hahaha!


----------



## AstralFirework

I really wish the process for moving out villagers was easier or could be expedited in some way. I don't want to time travel because I feel like that's (to me) cheating. I've watched videos on it on Youtube but the process seems convoluted and I don't understand it well - you have to wait for a bubble on a villager and then...restart the game so that the bubble moves to another villager? Then there was some talk of cooldowns...idk, the whole thing is confusing but I need to understand it.


----------



## Starboard

dindinisawr said:


> Maybe they hide when Flick is around hahaha!


They don't want to be turned into models


----------



## meggiewes

Your Local Wild Child said:


> They ruined Sterling’s house going from NL to NH. In NL he had an amazing ballroom! It was what introduced me to Lucky KK (I love anything Celtic) and it helped me make my own castle themed rooms. Now it’s a drab jail that plays KK Dirge. It doesn’t fit Sterling at all. It makes me want him to have the bland starter house. I love the character (though I hate the butchered jock dialogue) but his house is awful now



I feel that way about Knox's house. He had such a cool dungeon in New Leaf! Now he just has a mausoleum. It just feels bland.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Le Ham said:


> The rarity/sensitivity of some bugs is completely out of proportion to their value too! Drone beetles and blue weevils are worth like nothing, yet drone beetles are occasional while blue weevils show up, like, never. I've probably seen more cyclommatus stags than I've seen blue weevils





Starboard said:


> This!!! For ages I thought Blue Weevils were super expensive because they were the rarest spawning bug for me and I was so happy every time I caught one. Then I found out it's worth 800 bells



what? i thought those blue weevils are rare lmao. i don't even know what they are worth because i've only caught 1 and i donated of course.

is it just me or are bugs more sensitive here than in new leaf? but then again, i always avoided to run in new leaf to not stomp on flowers.


----------



## meggiewes

AstralFirework said:


> I really wish the process for moving out villagers was easier or could be expedited in some way. I don't want to time travel because I feel like that's (to me) cheating. I've watched videos on it on Youtube but the process seems convoluted and I don't understand it well - you have to wait for a bubble on a villager and then...restart the game so that the bubble moves to another villager? Then there was some talk of cooldowns...idk, the whole thing is confusing but I need to understand it.



Would it make it easier to have it described this way?

*Starting Day:*
1. Play normally until you find a villager thinking
2. Talk to thinking villager
3. If they tell you they want to move (and are not the villager you want to move), immediately turn off the game.
4. If you still want to play, play normally and ignore all thought bubbles.

*Next Day:*
1. Play normally or search for thinking villager
2. If the villager that is thinking is the one you want to move out, then talk to them and get them to move out.
3. If the villager that is thinking the one you _don't_ want to move out, then ignore them and do not talk to them. The thought bubble should move to another villager the next day (but might not).

Repeat *next day* until the thought bubble is on the target villager that you want to move out.

That is how I understand it. Does that help make it more clear?


----------



## AstralFirework

Yes, that helps a great deal to have it set out in steps like that. Thank you.


----------



## Corrie

Sidney said:


> The bugs are way too sensitive!!!! I have 3 beetles left and I’ve seen all of them but I can’t catch them because they fly away so fast on me


Oh my god don't even get me started on this! It took me like a month to get a blue wevile because anytime I crept up to it, it flew away before I was even close enough for my net to reach! They were rare enough to see so I'd hold my breath and tell everyone in the room to shush so I could focus lol. Finally I got one but geez.


----------



## Starboard

Underneath The Stars said:


> what? i thought those blue weevils are rare lmao. i don't even know what they are worth because i've only caught 1 and i donated of course.
> 
> is it just me or are bugs more sensitive here than in new leaf? but then again, i always avoided to run in new leaf to not stomp on flowers.


I have a feeling they are more sensitive. I scared away one of the small stag ones (don't know which it was) by creeping up to it without pauses in my steps. I _think_ in New Leaf they weren't that sensitive, but I could be wrong since I haven't played it in years.

What I _am_ glad about is the butterflies don't disappear when you walk into them anymore!


----------



## JKDOS

Sidney said:


> The bugs are way too sensitive!!!! I have 3 beetles left and I’ve seen all of them but I can’t catch them because they fly away so fast on me



You need to sneak up on them. And like Tarantulas/Scorpions, you need to stop moving when they spot you.


----------



## John Wick

Starboard said:


> I've also never seen a walking stick or scarab beetle, and I play at the hours they're supposed to spawn all the time.


Just a heads up.. I caught both on palm trees.
Same with the giant stag and rainbow stag.

Any beetle found on regular trees can also be found on palms.
Palm specific beetles can only be found on palms though. 

Also the colors are so dull in this game that the once golden scarab looks a dull grey.
Almost like a grey drone beetle.


----------



## HappyTails

Ava needs to stop being forced upon me on my search for new villagers. She's getting as annoying as Cranston was in New Leaf and I'm not even going to get started on Cranston. The last 10 times I went island hopping, about 8 of those villagers was Ava. You would think Ava is the only Normal this game has how many times she's shown up.


----------



## lulu112

I really really want to give all of my villagers cute customized yards but now practically half my island is just villager houses!! I do like the look of it cuz it looks kinda suburban and cute but i wanted more room to build other things toooo :/


----------



## Corrie

Okay so Elvis moved out of my town so I went to a NMT island villager hunting.

Freaking Elvis was on that island.

What even is this game I can't


----------



## Wolfie

I hate that villagers can pick up other villagers catchphrases because sometimes it just doesn't fit certain villagers or because it ruins a good catchphrase the villager had on their own. I liked Rosie's original catchphrase, silly, and wanted to keep it. However, I gave Apollo 'Murica as his catchphrase as a joke since he is supposed to resemble an American eagle. Rosie picked it up and now she keeps saying 'Murica and it just feels so wrong lol. I also liked Ellie's "lil one", but she picked up the catchphrase I gave Stitches, "teddy". I'm hoping I can change it soon lol.
I also wish you could take back some outfits you gave villagers. I gave Kid Cat a sporty pink crop top as a joke, and now he is walking around with a little pink crop top over his superhero outfit. I don't mind having the male villagers in girl outfits, but the crop top just looks wrong on him lol.


----------



## Kattea

When you have to pick 10 villagers..


----------



## Corrie

Kattea said:


> When you have to pick 10 villagers..


I almost cried picking my fav list from 20 to 10.


----------



## Kattea

Corrie said:


> I almost cried picking my fav list from 20 to 10.


I'm in the process of doing that and it's alot of back and forth. I have many many deer and many normal personality types so I should start paring those down, but I love them all so much!


----------



## Corrie

Kattea said:


> I'm in the process of doing that and it's alot of back and forth. I have many many deer and many normal personality types so I should start paring those down, but I love them all so much!


That's like me with peppies, normals and squirrels! 

Good luck pairing your list down! It almost broke my heart having to do that.


----------



## Starboard

Wolfie said:


> I hate that villagers can pick up other villagers catchphrases because sometimes it just doesn't fit certain villagers or because it ruins a good catchphrase the villager had on their own. I liked Rosie's original catchphrase, silly, and wanted to keep it. However, I gave Apollo 'Murica as his catchphrase as a joke since he is supposed to resemble an American eagle. Rosie picked it up and now she keeps saying 'Murica and it just feels so wrong lol. I also liked Ellie's "lil one", but she picked up the catchphrase I gave Stitches, "teddy". I'm hoping I can change it soon lol.
> I also wish you could take back some outfits you gave villagers. I gave Kid Cat a sporty pink crop top as a joke, and now he is walking around with a little pink crop top over his superhero outfit. I don't mind having the male villagers in girl outfits, but the crop top just looks wrong on him lol.



I think you can ask Isabelle to get rid of their new clothing? At least it worked for me when I gave Beau a top hat then didn't like how it looked. I just told her to speak to him about his clothes and next time I booted the game up he was in his original outfit.


----------



## Mairmalade

lulu112 said:


> I really really want to give all of my villagers cute customized yards but now practically half my island is just villager houses!! I do like the look of it cuz it looks kinda suburban and cute but i wanted more room to build other things toooo :/



Do you have a few personalities/villagers that work well together? You could try to pull off a little community space/garden for 2-4 homes to save on individual yards. Still get that suburban the feel while saving a bit of space. May be able to incorporate some of your other building plans in one too.


----------



## Neechan

JKDOS said:


> The bank interest is worthless. It's less than my real life savings account makes, and worse so, it seems to cap out at 9,999... Gee thanks Nintendo. 30 days for 9,999 bells, that's such a great deal



Wait, that’s even lower then previous games wth? All other games cap at 99k from what I remember (starting from CF/LGTTC) 

To make it worse, that’s roughly 100 dollars in interest or 99.99 in US currency (this number is from converting yen roughly) at least it made sense before, in ac sense anyway (999.99 or 10k dollars)

terrible when you can go fishing and basically just get the interest In a few hours


----------



## Starboard

Neechan said:


> Wait, that’s even lower then previous games wth? All other games cap at 99k from what I remember (starting from CF/LGTTC)
> 
> To make it worse, that’s roughly 100 dollars in interest or 99.99 in US currency (this number is from converting yen roughly) at least it made sense before, in ac sense anyway (999.99 or 10k dollars)
> 
> terrible when you can go fishing and basically just get the interest In a few hours



They really want us to be poor in this game...


----------



## Lavamaize

The hourly music kind of sucks in my opinion. I wish it was more like the pervious games, especially NL.


----------



## lulu112

Mairmalade said:


> Do you have a few personalities/villagers that work well together? You could try to pull off a little community space/garden for 2-4 homes to save on individual yards. Still get that suburban the feel while saving a bit of space. May be able to incorporate some of your other building plans in one too.


ahh that's such a good idea thank you so much!! i actually do have a lot of doubles of the same personality type haha so it would def work


----------



## rubyrubert

I just want more furniture, I don’t even care about QoL updates that much.

Okay, I lied, I want to store flowers and recipes. I want to reset villager’s houses


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Not really the game, but the "memes"

I'd love to be able to look at some memes without seeing some *male* cat in a maid dress


----------



## rubyrubert

Saltyy said:


> Not really the game, but the "memes"
> 
> I'd love to be able to look at some memes without seeing some *male* cat in a maid dress


What’s wrong with Raymond wearing a maid dress?  He looks super cute


----------



## Ananas Dragon

rubyrubert said:


> What’s wrong with Raymond wearing a maid dress?  He looks super cute


Look I don't want to be rude, but imo I think it's disgusting that people make them wear a dress.

out of all the cats and villagers why him *and why a boy*


----------



## Corrie

Saltyy said:


> Look I don't want to be rude, but imo I think it's disgusting that people make them wear a dress.
> 
> out of all the cats and villagers why him *and why a boy*


It's seen as a weeby thing to me but if someone's having fun then whatever.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Corrie said:


> It's seen as a weeby thing to me but if someone's having fun then whatever.


welp that's one way to put it  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

I might've actually appreciated if it weren't... you know...

a boy


----------



## Shyria

Saltyy said:


> welp that's one way to put it  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I might've actually appreciated if it weren't... you know...
> 
> a boy



You're in for some bad surprises with the AC community if you find a boy in a dress disgusting.
Pushing outdated and useless gender cliches on computer generated piles of pixels is beyond me, really.

[My grammar breaks when I'm upset, oops]


----------



## Lullabynny

Get with the times or get left behind. If girls can wear pants let guys a wear dresses. There's nothing wrong with it. If something as innocent as a cat wearing a maid dress is the most disgusting and vile thing you've ever seen I think you need a break from the internet for a few days.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

wowie I get attacked for an opinion


----------



## Lullabynny

Saltyy said:


> wowie I get attacked for an opinion


Less attacked but more the way you worded said opinion makes you come across as short sighted.


----------



## JKDOS

Saltyy said:


> wowie I get attacked for an opinion



Everyone's just having fun. It's not hurting anyone if someone chooses to play dress up with their villagers.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

*I HATE THAT TURNIP PRICES CHANGE AT 12 PM. THAT ONLY GIVES YOU LIKE 4 HOURS TO SELL TURNIPS AND YOU HAVE TO WAKE UP REAL EARLY

SINCERELY, FINDING OUT MY TURNIP PRICE WAS 423 BELLS PER TURNIP AT 11:57 AM*


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> *I HATE THAT TURNIP PRICES CHANGE AT 12 PM. THAT ONLY GIVES YOU LIKE 4 HOURS TO SELL TURNIPS AND YOU HAVE TO WAKE UP REAL EARLY
> 
> SINCERELY, FINDING OUT MY TURNIP PRICE WAS 423 BELLS PER TURNIP AT 11:57 AM*


I second this. Once my turnip price was 520 and I couldn't put it on turnip exchange because it was 11:50 am


----------



## Insulaire

I wish the little pocket / drop icons for paintings and statues were special like fossils or other museum donations and not just leafs


----------



## Le Ham

Ok I can appreciate that swimming is a slow thing, but when I have to wait a good 3-4 seconds for the vehicle to come to a full and complete stop so I can pull out my phone or check my pockets... lol what is this the monorail at Disney

Also I fail to understand why no pocket access while in the water. Wat if I want to yeet the grapes before going back to land


----------



## Starboard

Le Ham said:


> Ok I can appreciate that swimming is a slow thing, but when I have to wait a good 3-4 seconds for the vehicle to come to a full and complete stop so I can pull out my phone or check my pockets... lol what is this the monorail at Disney
> 
> Also I fail to understand why no pocket access while in the water. Wat if I want to yeet the grapes before going back to land


There are so many things that should be possible but just AREN'T. Sooooooo mannyyyyyyy


----------



## JKDOS

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> *I HATE THAT TURNIP PRICES CHANGE AT 12 PM. THAT ONLY GIVES YOU LIKE 4 HOURS TO SELL TURNIPS AND YOU HAVE TO WAKE UP REAL EARLY
> 
> SINCERELY, FINDING OUT MY TURNIP PRICE WAS 423 BELLS PER TURNIP AT 11:57 AM*



I agree having 4 hours is a terrible idea, but I disagree with waking up between 8am-12pm  as being very early


----------



## Ganucci

When Redd visits, what is the point of having the possibility that all four pieces are fakes? Did Nintendo think it would be fun??? So frustrating


----------



## meggiewes

JKDOS said:


> I agree having 4 hours is a terrible idea, but I disagree with waking up between 8am-12pm  as being very early



That was my first reaction until I remembered that night shifts exist. They could work nights.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Le Ham said:


> Ok I can appreciate that swimming is a slow thing, but when I have to wait a good 3-4 seconds for the vehicle to come to a full and complete stop so I can pull out my phone or check my pockets... lol what is this the monorail at Disney
> 
> Also I fail to understand why no pocket access while in the water. Wat if I want to yeet the grapes before going back to land


One step forward, two steps back with Nintendo


----------



## Starboard

Does anyone else have particular items of clothing that they keep getting at the Able Sisters? I've gotten water sandals 4 or 5 times this week and it's so frustrating because there's a bunch of clothes I really want and have been waiting a whole month for. I assume it's just unlucky RNG but it's so frustrating.

Same with the DIYs. I've been getting just repeats for the past week and I'm still missing so many of them. Sighhhhh.


----------



## meggiewes

Starboard said:


> Does anyone else have particular items of clothing that they keep getting at the Able Sisters? I've gotten water sandals 4 or 5 times this week and it's so frustrating because there's a bunch of clothes I really want and have been waiting a whole month for. I assume it's just unlucky RNG but it's so frustrating.
> 
> Same with the DIYs. I've been getting just repeats for the past week and I'm still missing so many of them. Sighhhhh.



I have this feeling that some clothes are now seasonal. I barely had sandals in my shop until summer hit.


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I wish we could have more than 10 villagers. The island maps are so big there is so much space. Even 12 would be nice. I hope they add that in future updates. There are so many villagers but I can only have 10 on my island! Not fair! Also I wish they would put the old fruit types back in the game. It doesn’t make sense that they took out the exotic fruit types like wouldn’t it make more sense to go to a tropical island and find lychees or durians or lemons! And especially bananas, it kinda sucks that all my beaches can only have one type of tree. Plus if we had exotic fruit then we could have exotic fruit furniture which would be really cool. Like an actual banana phone! And a lemon dress and stuff like that


----------



## Hobowire

wish harvey's rooms mirror that of a house.  planning is a pain.

I also wish i could order more than 5 items.


----------



## soomi

I wish we had the option to decline a DIY from a crafting villager if we already have it. I'm so sick of having 5 butter churn, 6 cherry wall, 10 kettle bell diys etc.  My beach is so overwhelming I really don't want to play sometimes.


----------



## Insulaire

dindinisawr said:


> I wish we had the option to decline a DIY from a crafting villager if we already have it. I'm so sick of having 5 butter churn, 6 cherry wall, 10 kettle bell diys etc.  My beach is so overwhelming I really don't want to play sometimes.


Sell them for 200 bells each to Nook’s Cranny!


----------



## Mikaiah

that small amount of space between a piece of furniture and fencing is INFURIATING


----------



## applesauc3

I wish you didn’t have to completely restart the entire dialogue with Orville every time a dodo code doesn’t work or you accidentally press the wrong button it’s so irritating...We shouldn’t have to go through the same warnings every single time we open our gates too, like I know that anybody can come in with the code you don’t need to tell me 1 million times


----------



## Reploid

Ganucci said:


> When Redd visits, what is the point of having the possibility that all four pieces are fakes? Did Nintendo think it would be fun??? So frustrating


This is another example of them trying to extend this game's life as long as possible. I have only seen Redd a few times and most of those times, everything was fake.


----------



## Le Ham

Starboard said:


> Does anyone else have particular items of clothing that they keep getting at the Able Sisters? I've gotten water sandals 4 or 5 times this week and it's so frustrating because there's a bunch of clothes I really want and have been waiting a whole month for. I assume it's just unlucky RNG but it's so frustrating.



Are the water sandals on one of the mannequins at Able Sisters? Ik that's a dumb question but might as well ask lol. 'Cause then they would be on display for the whole week, just like all the mannequin clothes are. And yes there's also seasonal clothing which means it'll display more often even when it's not on the mannequin.

DIY RNG is annoying though I'm with you there.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

tbh I think while Nintendo is trying to expand this games life they're doing the opposite 

my sibling hasn't played in months because the updates are so small


----------



## Cat_fish

Starboard said:


> Does anyone else have particular items of clothing that they keep getting at the Able Sisters? I've gotten water sandals 4 or 5 times this week and it's so frustrating because there's a bunch of clothes I really want and have been waiting a whole month for. I assume it's just unlucky RNG but it's so frustrating.
> 
> Same with the DIYs. I've been getting just repeats for the past week and I'm still missing so many of them. Sighhhhh.


Ya girl has 6 copies of the simple DIY bench that my villagers cannot resist making haha. My friend got a lot of grass skirts though. I wonder if we’re all cursed with at least one DIY recipe that will keep showing up. I feel you on the clothing too. The sisters loved offering me the same 3-4 shoes with very few exceptions for like a month haha. We’ll get the cute stuff we’ve been waiting for yet!


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Anyone else only getting Pearls from Pascal? 

it's getting annoying, so far I only got Mermaid Chair DIY and Mermaid Tiara


----------



## Ganucci

SuperiorTech said:


> This is another example of them trying to extend this game's life as long as possible. I have only seen Redd a few times and most of those times, everything was fake.



I'm all for extending the game's life and I think having Redd only visit occasionally is totally fine, but have ALL fake pieces is frustrating.


----------



## Mothership

GRRRRRR! I realized today that I sold the Gigas Clam I FINALLY caught instead of donating it.  *kicks self*
Now I have to try and find another one. Boo.


----------



## Corrie

Apparently Nintendo's fixed the glitches including the zen bridge, villager bubbles, missing wetsuits at Nooks. Has anyone seen these things since the update to confirm if it's true? 

If so, Nintendo really hopped on fixing those glitches fast for the first time ever.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I don't think I like the New Horizons version of the Fishing Tourney. I kinda miss taking my time to fish, and the different sizes of fish


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I don't think I like the New Horizons version of the Fishing Tourney. I kinda miss taking my time to fish, and the different sizes of fish


I second this, 3 minutes is just not enough


----------



## Starboard

Le Ham said:


> Are the water sandals on one of the mannequins at Able Sisters? Ik that's a dumb question but might as well ask lol. 'Cause then they would be on display for the whole week, just like all the mannequin clothes are. And yes there's also seasonal clothing which means it'll display more often even when it's not on the mannequin.
> 
> DIY RNG is annoying though I'm with you there.


Thanks for replying, I checked today and yeah, they are on the mannequin! Mabel might have explained that at the beginning but I glossed over it. Still a bit annoying though, if I don't want something one day I'm not going to want it the rest of the week lol.

And I did consider that the clothes I wanted might be seasonal but when I looked them up on the AC wiki a lot of them aren't specified as being so. Hopefully I'll see them soon. 

(Btw how long must it take for them to fix the nightmarish changing room issue lmao)


----------



## Ananas Dragon

if they don't make me be able to buy more than one pair of shoes every time I go to ables I am boycotting


----------



## xara

i’m still a bit peeved about only being able to order 5 items a day. i want to get more into decorating my island/houses but it’s really hard to achieve that with this limit lmao


----------



## applesauc3

Has anybody else had glitches on their custom design paths recently?? I noticed the last couple of days I get green lines in my paths as I walk by


----------



## DaviddivaD

Why is there no option to decline DIY recipes that we already know but we can decline getting recipes that we don't know. It doesn't make a lick of sense to me. Nintendo's way of thinking is strange sometimes, lol.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Cat_fish said:


> Ya girl has 6 copies of the simple DIY bench that my villagers cannot resist making haha. My friend got a lot of grass skirts though. I wonder if we’re all cursed with at least one DIY recipe that will keep showing up. I feel you on the clothing too. The sisters loved offering me the same 3-4 shoes with very few exceptions for like a month haha. We’ll get the cute stuff we’ve been waiting for yet!



I do know that most recipes can only be gotten from villagers with a certain personality type, so if you have like, 3 lazy villagers, you'll end up with a lot of duplicates of some recipes while possibly missing out on others. If you have more than 1 jock type, and your friend has more than 1 normal type villager, this could explain why you're both getting these so often!

For the ranty part: My sisterly villager keeps refusing to start crafting a shell stool, and I missed out on playing the day after Flip, my jock type, left. Now I'm stuck with 3 normal personalities because Merengue moved in... and I'm not getting any jock type DIYs anymore


----------



## Dim

C.J. is still here but won't buy my other freaking fish after the "event" and I literally caught 4 Dorados and a Saw Shark in 10-15 minutes.

Also I can't seem to grow any gold roses. :|


----------



## JSS

So Pascal isn't guaranteed to appear on the first scallop you catch in a day? This is gonna be fun.


----------



## PajamaCat

Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> Anyone else only getting Pearls from Pascal?
> 
> it's getting annoying, so far I only got Mermaid Chair DIY and Mermaid Tiara


Yep! I've only got one DIY so far and I'm going crazy!


----------



## Hobowire

xara said:


> i’m still a bit peeved about only being able to order 5 items a day. i want to get more into decorating my island/houses but it’s really hard to achieve that with this limit lmao


this was my complaint. lol.


my new complaint is that i want to have a personal mannequin.  Having the head piece of the mummy on the wall and body  on the ground does not do it justice.   THE HEAD IS FLOATING?!?!?!


----------



## Jadeth

I wish you could have more than one island without having to buy a whole new switch. This is, of all the things that I dont like about new horizons, the number one thing that bothers me. I wouldnt mind paying another 80 dollars for another copy of the game or somethingg, but having to buy a new switch is ridiculous. I love designing my island, but when I'm done, then what? I want to be able to make a new one and have a new experience. (Without deleting my current town.) Ugh.


----------



## Sharan07

I don’t like the fact you need to go to the airport each time to close the gate.. there should be an option to do it from the nook phone


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

"You already know this DIY recipe." 

ok then why is there a "Learn" option


----------



## Starboard

JSS said:


> So Pascal isn't guaranteed to appear on the first scallop you catch in a day? This is gonna be fun.


Especially when it can take forever to even find 1 scallop.


----------



## Sharan07

Corrie said:


> Apparently Nintendo's fixed the glitches including the zen bridge, villager bubbles, missing wetsuits at Nooks. Has anyone seen these things since the update to confirm if it's true?
> 
> If so, Nintendo really hopped on fixing those glitches fast for the first time ever.



I kept o getting villager bubbles after I talked to them but now they are gone.


----------



## Chris

I've removed the posts that looked likely to spark a fight.

Just a reminder that when reading someone's comments please take a moment to consider _why_ they might think a certain way. While adults for a long time made up the majority of our user base, ACNH has brought in a wave of people from a younger demographic (think 13-15 years old). Some of them will simply not have had exposure to certain topics and are encountering them for the first time through our community. Rather than reprimand them, it is better to politely educate them and help them to broaden their mind.


----------



## Hsn97

It might be an unpopular opinion but I absolutely hate the new fishing tourney.

For starters it’s not even a tournament or competition. The rewards are just an incentive to go and catch a bunch of fish on a certain day.

Plus so tedious to dig up a bunch of clams and craft them into bait each time you want to participate in a round. And you have to do this because that’s the only way you’re going to catch more than 3 fish in 3 minutes and minimise the amount of times your going to have to do this stupid process. 

The amount of times you’re going to have to dig up clams, craft and then fish is crazy to get all the rewards on offer. You’ve basically just got to grind the game for the day.

Maybe I’m alone here, but doing the exact same process again and again and again - for hours, just isn’t my idea of fun.


----------



## Ganucci

Hsn97 said:


> It might be an unpopular opinion but I absolutely hate the new fishing tourney.
> 
> For starters it’s not even a tournament or competition. The rewards are just an incentive to go and catch a bunch of fish on a certain day.
> 
> Plus so tedious to dig up a bunch of clams and craft them into bait each time you want to participate in a round. And you have to do this because that’s the only way you’re going to catch more than 3 fish in 3 minutes and minimise the amount of times your going to have to do this stupid process.
> 
> The amount of times you’re going to have to dig up clams, craft and then fish is crazy to get all the rewards on offer. You’ve basically just got to grind the game for the day.
> 
> Maybe I’m alone here, but doing the exact same process again and again and again - for hours, just isn’t my idea of fun.



Couldn’t agree more. Fishing is my favorite activity in NH but the fishing tourney is my least favorite thing. The grind isn’t fine or rewarding enough.

A solution that might not make everyone happy but it would make me happy would be a longer time limit and bait being not allowed. That way you don’t have to worry about making bait and can just try to catch as many fish as ya want. Maybe you even get bonus points based on rarity. Also, make it so the villagers are getting points throughout the day too so there’s actually something you’re competing against. 

I do like it more than the old fishing tourney where you could just stock up on fish and basically do nothing except hand in a months old catch on the day of the event


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Kidd asked me to bring Baabara a gift, because they had a fight. I didn't know that I should never do that: Now Baabara is walking around in a yellow mariachi outfit all the time, looking ridiculous. Talking to Isabelle only temporarily fixed the problem


----------



## Starboard

For all the amazing lighting effects this game has, it's really a shame how you can't use lights indoors with the main light off to make a room glow. I used to love doing that in New Leaf and a lot of the lights in that game gave off different tones and it really helped to get the particular feel you want in a room. You could even use the lava lamps to make the room glow in the colour of the lamp. I could be missing something though since I don't have every furniture item but none of the lamps or candles I have do anything to the room but just glow in its own little spot, and the rest of the room is dark blue 

I'm probably the only one with that problem but it makes me feel less immersed in designing my house to be honest.


----------



## Piroshi

Starboard said:


> For all the amazing lighting effects this game has, it's really a shame how you can't use lights indoors with the main light off to make a room glow. I used to love doing that in New Leaf and a lot of the lights in that game gave off different tones and it really helped to get the particular feel you want in a room. You could even use the lava lamps to make the room glow in the colour of the lamp. I could be missing something though since I don't have every furniture item but none of the lamps or candles I have do anything to the room but just glow in its own little spot, and the rest of the room is dark blue
> 
> I'm probably the only one with that problem but it makes me feel less immersed in designing my house to be honest.


I have that problem too. There are some animated wallpapers that look really cool when the lights are off, but then the rest of the room looks too dark. I've been trying out different lamps hoping that some of them might light up more of the room, but nope. 

On the topic of lighting, I wish there were more wall lights in the game. There's only a handful, and most of the furniture sets (that even have lamps) only have floor/table lamps, unlike in New Leaf where a lot of sets had both.


----------



## Jas

i haven't really had any other major problems worth posting in here until YESTERDAY. my friends and i were doing the fishing tourney together, and there was some kind of glitch going on where fish would either immediately turn and disappear when we threw the rod, or another one where the fish would not be able to see our rods at all. wild.


----------



## sour

Spent 5 hours resetting for the ideal map layout + fruits + airport colour combo. Why are 90% of my airports blue??? Do not want.


----------



## Cat_fish

Tinkeringbell said:


> I do know that most recipes can only be gotten from villagers with a certain personality type, so if you have like, 3 lazy villagers, you'll end up with a lot of duplicates of some recipes while possibly missing out on others. If you have more than 1 jock type, and your friend has more than 1 normal type villager, this could explain why you're both getting these so often!
> 
> For the ranty part: My sisterly villager keeps refusing to start crafting a shell stool, and I missed out on playing the day after Flip, my jock type, left. Now I'm stuck with 3 normal personalities because Merengue moved in... and I'm not getting any jock type DIYs anymore



Ohhh that’s good to know! I do have quite a few lazy type villagers so maybe that’s their favorite DIY recipe haha.


----------



## Dim

I hate how bugs/fish disappear if you go too far away from them. Like... I see a rare tropical bug immediately after my net brakes, so I go to the nearest tree and make a net by the nearest DIY bench but it's already gone lol


----------



## John Wick

Ganucci said:


> Couldn’t agree more. Fishing is my favorite activity in NH but the fishing tourney is my least favorite thing. The grind isn’t fine or rewarding enough.
> 
> A solution that might not make everyone happy but it would make me happy would be a longer time limit and bait being not allowed. That way you don’t have to worry about making bait and can just try to catch as many fish as ya want. Maybe you even get bonus points based on rarity. Also, make it so the villagers are getting points throughout the day too so there’s actually something you’re competing against.
> 
> I do like it more than the old fishing tourney where you could just stock up on fish and basically do nothing except hand in a months old catch on the day of the event


100% agree.

It was the most boring thing so far apart from crafting.


----------



## Uffe

The Fishing Tourney could use some minor upgrades. Digging up manila clams alone is a tedious process. Making bait out of them is time consuming. Being able to make fish bait in bulk would be an ideal process. However, I feel that wouldn't really do much for time constraints. Especially if you're sharing an island. So here are some of my suggestions that I doubt Nintendo will see, but maybe in the future it'll happen.


Like Flick, CJ should be able to tell you how many points you have without having to buy something from him.
CJ should be able to sell you fish bait in single use (which I'm not sure why you'd want to buy that), as well as bulk. In doing so, instead of using Bells to buy this fish bait, make it to where he'd accept Nook Miles or use the Fishing Tourney points that you have accumulated. The Fishing Tourney points you buy the fish bait with wouldn't go against your max score. CJ would still recognize how many points you've accumulated max.
CJ should be able to sell you a special fishing rod, or go the route of Ocarina of Time, a fishing lure that would make fish more likely to bite. So the fish would go for one or two bites rather than possibly making you wait for the 5th bite.

I don't know. I wouldn't wish for Nintendo to remove the Fishing Tourney in future games because it's been a thing since the first Animal Crossing game. It's just something I'm not a fan of because of how tedious it is. Bug-Off by comparison didn't take that long, whereas the Fishing Tourney takes many hours.


----------



## TheDuke55

Hsn97 said:


> It might be an unpopular opinion but I absolutely hate the new fishing tourney.
> 
> For starters it’s not even a tournament or competition. The rewards are just an incentive to go and catch a bunch of fish on a certain day.
> 
> Plus so tedious to dig up a bunch of clams and craft them into bait each time you want to participate in a round. And you have to do this because that’s the only way you’re going to catch more than 3 fish in 3 minutes and minimise the amount of times your going to have to do this stupid process.
> 
> The amount of times you’re going to have to dig up clams, craft and then fish is crazy to get all the rewards on offer. You’ve basically just got to grind the game for the day.
> 
> Maybe I’m alone here, but doing the exact same process again and again and again - for hours, just isn’t my idea of fun.


You're definitely not alone. A lot of people hate it. It's a step down from what it used to be. And what it is now is just a *rehashed version of Club Tortimer's fishing tour*.


----------



## Starboard

I also wish they'd tweak the fishing tourney. Fishing can be a slow process to begin with and putting a 3 minute timer on it just makes it frustrating. I even preferred the bug-off since I didn't have to 1. Run all the way to the ocean or a river to actually start, 2. Get distracted by rare bugs and 3. Have to worry how long it will take the dumb fish to notice my fishing lure right in front of them!

And CJ's dialogue, oh, my goddd. He talked SO much it drove me bonkers. Every single time I had to go through pages of dialogue just to say that yes, I caught some fish. Then more dialogue to sell them. Then more when going into the "something else" menu and then more to exchange my points! And what's the point of it costing 500 bells to enter? And the 3 fish bonus thing? That does nothing but add more repetitive dialogue! Rrrrrrrrr. 

On a positive note I do really like the music!


----------



## Misha

Why can't you just say "No, thank you" to a villager giving you a diy recipe that you already have and no one else would like anyway.


----------



## Nicole.

I still need more ramps in my life.


----------



## JKDOS

Hsn97 said:


> Plus so tedious to dig up a bunch of clams and craft them into bait each time you want to participate in a round. And you have to do this because that’s the only way you’re going to catch more than 3 fish in 3 minutes and minimise the amount of times your going to have to do this stupid process.



I don't know about you, but I can usually catch more than 3 fish in 3 minutes without bait. If you run east to west, on the beach your bound to keep finding more fish. The hard part is the fish counter doesn't increment until you're holding the fish.


----------



## Hobowire

I made a haunted house not using music but sounds of furniture hidden through the rooms.  It was rather difficult since there are not many furniture with consistent sounds to set the ambiance.   Hours of work for a 3 minute tour


----------



## skarmoury

bro I just wanna kick out Bella & Hippeux why is it taking SO LONG 
also lmao i used to be so lacking in iron that i had to buy elsewhere and now im lacking in clay......... man game can you give me stuff I actually need fhsjdjjs


----------



## Kas.uma

I really would like them to fix Redd's real painting rate spawn... I was lucky enough to have him the last two weeks, but it was either all fake or two paintings I already had (and damn, I have like 7 total)

Kinda frustrating!


----------



## Envy

The Nook's Cranny RNG is driving me up a wall. The game has given me the Electric Guitar at the shop three or more times within the last couple of weeks.

The one instrument I want? The saxophone, completely absent. Have not seen it ever in my four months of playing the game. I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and get it from someone else. The game is not being fair.


----------



## Sharksheep

I hate how long it takes to convinence a random camper to move in. Play the game and you lose, and you spam A. The worse one is when it gives you the prompt to ask them to move in and they are like "lol, jk". Ellie did that too me for 10 prompts with the mini game to move in and she didn't even pick the right person. I didn't care enough for her to keep trying so I just went ahead and found another camper and they asked to move in right away and picked the right person on the first go.

I also that there are "gifted" villagers. Amelia was in my move in queue so I had to let her move in otherwise her amiibo won't scan and she was gifted with a fish and a terrible shirt. Reason why I was looking for a camper so I can boot my voided Amelia and move in a new one.


----------



## sarosephie

I want the extravagant house exteriors back. I loved the samurai castle and princess castle ideas+ golden exteriors!


----------



## tajikey

Why is the Napoleonfish model so friggin small?!?!?!


----------



## Starboard

I was about to catch an atlas moth and then Yuka runs up to it with her net, tries to catch it and it flies away! OMG.


----------



## jenikinz

I missed a ton of shooting stars because I didn't realize that the swimsuit was considered a tool  by the time I figured out what the problem was the game got real stingy with the shooting stars.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got the magic circle rug yesterday, and I had some ideas for decorating my island with it, come to find out a bit ago that I can’t spread it out outside . I’m so disappointed.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020



tajikey said:


> Why is the Napoleonfish model so friggin small?!?!?!



I want to know that too. The Coelacanth Model is small too :/


----------



## mitfy

im gonna lose my mind. please let me do waterfalls on cliff corners


----------



## Sgt.Groove

My biggest complaint is that they took out violets from new leaf... I understand taking out the trees since this isn't the first time Nintendo has removed a tree from the game (rip golden trees from the first few games) but to remove a flower...


----------



## Starboard

So I was a bit wrong about the post I made about the lights not making the room glow, I've found that the white table lamp and floor lamp do indeed light up the room. But the rest of my lights don't no matter how many of them there are which is still strange to me.

Edit: Actually I think I got confused, the lamp doesn't make the room glow, the room just wasn't as dark as my other ones. I tried to delete my post but I don't know how haha


----------



## visibleghost

i can’t believe how few design spots we have in this game. seriously, and they decided we should share between accounts? they have the audacity to make us pay for  separate nintendo online subscriptions for separate characters but can’t let us have our own designs? what the hell is up with that? honestly this is so frustrating because i feel like my Creative Freedom is severely limited due to the design limit. i don’t want my entire town to be the same theme so i have both city street designs and forrest paths as well as a few designs to match the ramps and those are taking up almost all my design spots. i seriously habe three left. dude.


----------



## satine

mitfy said:


> im gonna lose my mind. please let me do waterfalls on cliff corners



FL:KDJSFSDF I came here to say the exact same thing. I totally stripped my island of all levels and started from scratch. spent hours filling in a huge 2nd layer and then some 3rd layers, and then spent several more hours trying to make a natural looking river. get to the first cliff with this grand vision of a cute diagonal waterfall to find that it cant go that way.  it looks really awkward now and im livid.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

mitfy said:


> im gonna lose my mind. please let me do waterfalls on cliff corners





satine said:


> FL:KDJSFSDF I came here to say the exact same thing. I totally stripped my island of all levels and started from scratch. spent hours filling in a huge 2nd layer and then some 3rd layers, and then spent several more hours trying to make a natural looking river. get to the first cliff with this grand vision of a cute diagonal waterfall to find that it cant go that way.  it looks really awkward now and im livid.



ugh i wish too. at first i was like why couldn't we do it. it's gonna be the same anyway, then i realized, they're not letting us because if it's possible then we can make a full cliff that has water on all edges leaving us no possibility of going "up" to tear it down or change it and it'll be stuck there forever. i wonder if it's a possibility that they can allow us to do waterfalls on 1-2 corners maximum, but probably too complicated to code.


----------



## satine

Underneath The Stars said:


> ugh i wish too. at first i was like why couldn't we do it. it's gonna be the same anyway, then i realized, they're not letting us because if it's possible then we can make a full cliff that has water on all edges leaving us no possibility of going "up" to tear it down or change it and it'll be stuck there forever. i wonder if it's a possibility that they can allow us to do waterfalls on 1-2 corners maximum, but probably too complicated to code.


ooh that's true, I never thought of it that way before. that makes a lot more sense now -- at least there's a technical reason for it then!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

satine said:


> ooh that's true, I never thought of it that way before. that makes a lot more sense now -- at least there's a technical reason for it then!



if it won't ruin the look, my suggestion would be to put a flower or bush on it. that's what i do on mine to make it look less awkward. it's a whole process if it's a bush though, because you have to put it down with a land before it, then remove the land again until you walk back applying water on it again.


----------



## satine

Underneath The Stars said:


> if it won't ruin the look, my suggestion would be to put a flower or bush on it. that's what i do on mine to make it look less awkward. it's a whole process if it's a bush though, because you have to put it down with a land before it, then remove the land again until you walk back applying water on it again.



ahhh I never thought of that before. thank you so much for that tip! I'm going to try that out today. I just stockpiled bushes from Leif lol. 

also another complaint I would like to file. PLEASE Nintendo PLEASE let me paint my stupid fences. please. it makes no sense to have  white benches, white streetlamps and etc. and then have an unpainted picket fence. white fences were in the trailer. theres NO excuse


----------



## AlyssaAC

Why do some rare bugs and fish have to come out so late?... I need my beauty sleep and I'm not gonna change the time just to find them...


----------



## Starboard

StarLiteDragon said:


> Why do some rare bugs and fish have to come out so late?... I need my beauty sleep and I'm not gonna change the time just to find them...


I spent hours staying up late on multiple days just to find the scarab beetle. I think if the spawn rate is that low they shouldn't have it appear only at times when most people should be asleep!


----------



## smolderingskies

my latest complaint is honestly the way your first 5 villagers' houses look.  I adore my first 5, and there are a couple of them I'd definitely like to not move out, but the houses  they're so baaaaad!


----------



## visibleghost

smolderingskies said:


> my latest complaint is honestly the way your first 5 villagers' houses look.  I adore my first 5, and there are a couple of them I'd definitely like to not move out, but the houses  they're so baaaaad!


what i thought only the first two have ugly houses by default? :’0


----------



## RockAddict410

Man I'm getting kinda bummed out seeing all of the TT accounts on Twitter having full DIY giveaways when people like me do the daily grind of trying to collect them as they come


----------



## smolderingskies

visibleghost said:


> what i thought only the first two have ugly houses by default? :’0


afaik the first two have really ugly houses, and then the next 3 have houses with generic wooden furniture assigned based on their personality!  so, it's a little cuter, but still not fully personalized


----------



## Starboard

Has anyone else accidentally wasted a Mabel ticket? It's hard enough to make the most of them since you can't buy multiples of the same type and most clothes are less than 3000 bells... But I was going into the change room for the 5th time and accidentally forgot to remove the ticket and wasted it on a cheap item


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i’m getting diy’s from the mermaid series finally but never the one i need... RNG has never been on my side


----------



## TheDuke55

RockAddict410 said:


> Man I'm getting kinda bummed out seeing all of the TT accounts on Twitter having full DIY giveaways when people like me do the daily grind of trying to collect them as they come


I never bother with social media for this game. I never even touched it with the previous games, but I feel like this game's scene is heavily influenced by social media. When it first came out everyone was scrambling to be the perfect account and I just laughed at it and played it the way I wanted to. Meanwhile the social media community was stressing out about being perfect in every way and I feel like 'Is that really fun to you?'


----------



## samsquared

IDK if anyone has already said this. 
Next time, Nintendo needs to release the whole game at once. I play my games in bursts, basically, and then I move on to a new one. FoMT came out this week, and I can already tell I'm probably pretty done with Animal Crossing at this point. That SUCKS because I know I am going to basically miss out on a ton of game content if I don't check back in frequently with a game I'm basically already checked out of. I came to see the new diving update and played for a day. Then I checked out again. I'm not really upset at the game the way it came out, but I would have preferred if all the new stuff coming- brewster, the dream suites, etc.- the goals that you keep playing to attain, were in the base game. I'd probably still be playing it if I felt I still had things to work towards. But my island has been as "upgraded" as it can be- 5 stars, looks the way I want, most villagers I want, finished parts of museum for the seasons we were in while the game's been out- for a while. I need milestones to continue to play a game like this & without them, the game loses its luster. I feel like I sort of don't care about the new content now- like I'll come to collect it & dump it somewhere on the island, but I'm not really sure it's going to actually equate to more play time from me, given that I'll already be out of the rhythm of AC & into the rhythm of a new game. 
I'm not angry about it- I think the 200+ hours of AC that I've played is more than a testament to the game's quality, but I know that could have been so much more, probably more then the amount of hours I sank into ACNL if the full game was released on launch. I know why they couldn't delay the game further, and I appreciate what we got. I still wish this game came with the robustness I've come to expect out of Animal Crossing.


----------



## wanderlust//

I saw a tiktok where they had Raymond at gunpoint and forced him to sing Bubblegum K.K while in a milkmaid dress  I get the mEmE of it or whatever but like... ;-;
Anyways lol
P.S. Raymond looks cute in any dress


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

_Why_ do the golden tools have to break???  It's literally the stupidest thing.  You can't even customize them to reset the durability like with other tools.  Who at Nintendo sat down and thought, "Yeah, make the golden tool DIYs really hard to get and cost rare materials.  Then have them break anyway!"  I desperately need a shovel that doesn't disappear when I'm getting rid of hundreds of flowers.


----------



## Duckling

I was blamed for doing something I didn't do regarding acnh //>~<//


----------



## Starboard

I'm SO mad right now. I saw a Golden Stag which was only the second one I ever saw. I go to creep up on it and this was on a beach near the river mouth so there was a rock nearby, and I didn't even touch this rock but my character scooched past it anyway and scared it off! I'm honestly so tired of this invisible "wall" around every object in the game. It makes a tiny item on the ground act like a giant rock and it makes me jump past things that I didn't even touch :'(

I shut my game off after that lol.


----------



## duckyducky

Happy home academy I hate you I never asked for your opinion shut up


----------



## Bluebellie

Why did they add the old wallpaper but not the old flooring ? 
That was my all time favorite flooring.


----------



## rosabelle

Ugh sometimes I wish I could access my storage from anywhere. It is kinda tiring running in and out of my house to check if I got something in there that I don’t have or something I need. But oh well can’t have everything lol


----------



## Pintuition

I wish we could access our catalog of clothing in a changing room at someone else's island. Why bother giving us changing rooms at all if they're not functional for guests?


----------



## Snowifer

I wish we could see what we ordered from Nook shopping. I've forgotten if I've ordered the KK song and ended up with 2 before. Did I buy 3 books or 4? I'll never know. If there was a shopping cart page or something in Nook shopping, it'd be really to see what was ordered for the day.


----------



## Corrie

samsquared said:


> IDK if anyone has already said this.
> Next time, Nintendo needs to release the whole game at once. I play my games in bursts, basically, and then I move on to a new one. FoMT came out this week, and I can already tell I'm probably pretty done with Animal Crossing at this point. That SUCKS because I know I am going to basically miss out on a ton of game content if I don't check back in frequently with a game I'm basically already checked out of. I came to see the new diving update and played for a day. Then I checked out again. I'm not really upset at the game the way it came out, but I would have preferred if all the new stuff coming- brewster, the dream suites, etc.- the goals that you keep playing to attain, were in the base game. I'd probably still be playing it if I felt I still had things to work towards. But my island has been as "upgraded" as it can be- 5 stars, looks the way I want, most villagers I want, finished parts of museum for the seasons we were in while the game's been out- for a while. I need milestones to continue to play a game like this & without them, the game loses its luster. I feel like I sort of don't care about the new content now- like I'll come to collect it & dump it somewhere on the island, but I'm not really sure it's going to actually equate to more play time from me, given that I'll already be out of the rhythm of AC & into the rhythm of a new game.
> I'm not angry about it- I think the 200+ hours of AC that I've played is more than a testament to the game's quality, but I know that could have been so much more, probably more then the amount of hours I sank into ACNL if the full game was released on launch. I know why they couldn't delay the game further, and I appreciate what we got. I still wish this game came with the robustness I've come to expect out of Animal Crossing.


My best guess is that they weren't finished with the game but released it anyway. I'd rather have waited for a completed game than...whatever we got.


----------



## rawstberry

i don't understand why i can't edit wand outfits in the wardrobe while i'm wearing a wet suit...


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> My best guess is that they weren't finished with the game but released it anyway. I'd rather have waited for a completed game than...whatever we got.


That's what I'm thinking. They had to postpone the game from last year to March of this year. So I'm wondering if they were afraid of pushing the delay further. I would had waited patiently to be honest.

'A delayed game can be good. A rushed game will be bad forever.' I'm not saying NH is bad, but if it came with all the content that is slowly being drip-fed and available on the other games from day 1, we wouldn't be having so many negative topics. Like seriously, I don't remember any of the other games having so many topics discussing the flaws. The number of times these threads arise is crazy.

I don't even really touch NH that much anymore. I really want to like it, I do, but it's just so unfinished and unpolished. We shouldn't have to wait a year for the basic game stuff to come around. Even half a year is pushing it.


----------



## mitfy

nothing's more annoying than trying to get a specific villager to move out and basically everyone _but_ that villager has a thought bubble

edit from nearly half an hour later: finally got a prompt from the one i wanted! time traveled all the way to september doing it


----------



## BananaMan

This game seems hellbent on not letting me grow any purple windflowers. I've looked at every guide and tried every step imaginable to get them but it's almost like they don't exist in my game files. They're the last thing I need to a complete a purple themed part of my island and it's getting beyond frustrating.


----------



## SarahSays

After 5 scallops with no Pascal, I have locked my switch away for the day. Who wants to dive for well over an hour to find zero pearls and have Pascal not show up?!? Diving makes me so annoyed - ugh


----------



## Mo Notony

BananaMan said:


> This game seems hellbent on not letting me grow any purple windflowers. I've looked at every guide and tried every step imaginable to get them but it's almost like they don't exist in my game files. They're the last thing I need to a complete a purple themed part of my island and it's getting beyond frustrating.



Yup, and add purple tulips to that task for me as well. Impossible. 

ETA: The NH gods must've been listening, as I checked my game this afternoon and FINALLY GOT PURPLE TULIP BUDS!!! 

Still no purple windflowers OR forgot--pansies yet though.


----------



## Taz

This is a dumb complaint but i wish they’d drop more info about the august update since august is less than two weeks away. Additionally, the first day of august is a sunday so i wonder if they’ll drop the update on july 31st so well get the fireworks show the first day of august (if they even add in the fireworks, i assumed they would because of the july trailer).


----------



## TheDuke55

Taz said:


> This is a dumb complaint but i wish they’d drop more info about the august update since august is less than two weeks away. Additionally, the first day of august is a sunday so i wonder if they’ll drop the update on july 31st so well get the fireworks show the first day of august (if they even add in the fireworks, i assumed they would because of the july trailer).


The diving trailer didn't come out until June 25th. So wait until around that time and they'll probably have something.


----------



## meggiewes

I haven't touched my game in two weeks. I haven't even thought about it much either. That makes me a bit sad to think about.


----------



## Corrie

SarahSays said:


> After 5 scallops with no Pascal, I have locked my switch away for the day. Who wants to dive for well over an hour to find zero pearls and have Pascal not show up?!? Diving makes me so annoyed - ugh


I have 8 scallops and no Pascal. I'm beginning to think my game is broken lol


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Mo Notony said:


> Yup, and add purple tulips to that task for me as well. Impossible.
> 
> ETA: The NH gods must've been listening, as I checked my game this afternoon and FINALLY GOT PURPLE TULIP BUDS!!!
> 
> Still no purple windflowers OR forgot--pansies yet though.



As soon as you have 3 of each, they breed like crazy though! That's my rant: Some of the flowers are spawning new buds every day/every other day, while I've been watering my pink roses daily (and *only* the pink roses) and they. just. won't. breed.

I must admit I "cheated" on some of the more difficult to breed hybrids, and gladly accepted gifts of friends/traded for them because they were so hard to get. I admire the patience of people that do breed them all by themselves!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I wish Pascal would show up earlier for scallops. Once I collected NINE and he didn't show up so I had to go without him for the day. I think the NH gods saw how I suffered, though, because after I got 3 DIYS in a row!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Corrie said:


> I have 8 scallops and no Pascal. I'm beginning to think my game is broken lol


Are you guys diving with your gates open? That will prevent Pascal from appearing. I once caught 4 scallops, gave up in frustration, only to realize I forgot to close my gates after trading an hour earlier


----------



## rubyrubert

Flowers in this game are crazy. I wish they would have to where the flower plant and the flowers itself are the same item like earlier games. So we could store flowers and pick them easily.

And rain watering flowers seemed good in theory before the reality of: using shovels that can break + constantly breeding flowers + being unable to store flowers set in. Now it takes 8+ shovels and a trash can to clear a field of useless flowers.

Also breakable tools retract from the game post tutorial. Why can’t we have perfect gold tools? It’s not even worth it to craft a golden shovels or even a regular one if you want to save resources.

But the biggest complaint I recently have is: why can’t Isabelle reset gifts/the house interior? It would make perfect sense to clear out the gifted items and place inside the recycling bin. Bugs and fish can be deposed of and there can be a friendship reduction for every gift. Why do gifts have to be permanent?


----------



## Shimeki

Is it just me or has anyone else been having trouble getting furniture they want?
Nooklings has a limited stock and I have no idea when Nintendo will add an upgrade to them...plus all my diys are outdoor themed and umbrellas, wallpapers, etc. Not exact any nice furniture I want. I am begging for an upgrade to nooklings.


----------



## HappyTails

Saharah needs to show up less and Redd needs to show up more. Also, enough with the cardboard boxes in the Lost and Found already.


----------



## Starboard

HappyTails said:


> Saharah needs to show up less and Redd needs to show up more. Also, enough with the cardboard boxes in the Lost and Found already.


I actually use those as temporary surfaces to put my stuff on in my house, since I'm still yet to find any counters for my kitchen or dressers or shelves or stuff like that.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I haven't had a campsite villager in about 10 days. It used to be more regular than this!
Edit: has actually been 15 days!


----------



## HappyTails

'Nuff said.


----------



## TheDuke55

HappyTails said:


> 'Nuff said.


It's kind of annoying that a lot of Nookling's items for sell are such bell sinks. I miss the old way the shops were set up. It felt like a real store. This does not.



> Saharah needs to show up less and Redd needs to show up more. Also, enough with the cardboard boxes in the Lost and Found already.


Yes. I see them all the time. I can't remember the last time I saw Celeste, CJ, Flick, Redd, Labelle, or Leif, but I see Saharah every week. I actually saw CJ a few days ago, but it's so spread out. And Labelle might as well have been cut from the roster since I haven't seen her for 3 months or something.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Here's mine for today...
The people who claim that they're fine with how long it takes Redd to show up are probably people who have him showing up quite often. I haven't seen him in two weeks or so :/


----------



## HappyTails

Also I really hate the auto save feature in this game. Given the fact that it costs too much money to move stuff around, the auto saving after you place something down and it's not where you want, then you're out 50,000 bells and have the building where you don't want it. They gave us the ability to terraform our islands, but at the cost of being able to actually have control over when we choose to save our game.

Then on top of that, with this game's annoying 'wait a day' feature, you can't even fix the mistake you made that the auto save feature forced on you, unless you time travel. For someone like me, it ruins the entire game for me for the rest of the day, since I can't fix it until the next day and it's going to bug me for the rest of the day. It's going to cost me 2 days and 100k bells to fix. 

Yes, I know I should be more careful and it's my fault for making said mistake but the 50,000 bells to move buildings, then the game auto saves, then you have to wait a day in order to fix it. It's just tedious and unfun.


----------



## TheDuke55

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Here's mine for today...
> The people who claim that they're fine with how long it takes Redd to show up are probably people who have him showing up quite often. I haven't seen him in two weeks or so :/


Or that or they just go to the forums to trade anyway. Or find someone to dupe all the real art pieces. And it sucks when he does show up and all of it is fake. They're smoking some strong stuff this time around.


----------



## HappyTails

All that ranting I did just to realize that I didn't make a mistake. The house I placed was where I wanted it (it looked off to me, but it really wasn't). The auto save feature is still trash though and I hope they give us the option to turn it off in the future.


----------



## Fey

I have two visual complaints:

1. I’m disappointed that the grass and tree colors don’t vary as much as they did in NL. I liked the change from green, over yellow, into red and then purple and brown across the seasons. 

2. Nighttime is too bright in this game. It took me a while to notice, but it never really gets dark enough. Not only does it make the night less atmospheric, it means that light sources don’t stand out as much anymore, losing all effect.


----------



## Dashonthecob

Lack of furniture, the furniture/clothing in new leaf is so much better and has an aesthetic new horzions just doesn't have. I wish they would put all the missing sets in new horizons. And why does pocket camp have better furniture and clothing than new horizons does??? It's a $60 game it should have so much more. I hope they add more eventually. And the old fruits


----------



## TheDuke55

Fey said:


> I have two visual complaints:
> 
> 1. I’m disappointed that the grass and tree colors don’t vary as much as they did in NL. I liked the change from green, over yellow, into red and then purple and brown across the seasons.
> 
> 2. Nighttime is too bright in this game. It took me a while to notice, but it never really gets dark enough. Not only does it make the night less atmospheric, it means that light sources don’t stand out as much anymore, losing all effect.


Yeah the lack of variety in grass patterns is kind of sad. All the other games had different shapes for the grass and this game kind of makes the grass feel less nature-ish and more like carpet. Also I don't TT so I haven't noticed season changes yet, but that really sucks if you can't notice the difference in the colors from vibrant green to browns.

Every time someone says something new here I realize how much they're missing. Why did they cut so much out?


----------



## naranjita

getting the mermaid DIYs is a pain. I don't mind diving too much but it's not exactly fun, and having to slowly swim around searching for scallops is mind numbingly boring. even worse is the fact that Pascal isn't even guaranteed to show up on your first scallop, so you might have to try again until he shows up. and even then he might give you a pearl instead of DIY. 

I don't even like the stupid set that much, I just want it so my completionist brain can be satisfied lol


----------



## Shinjukuwu

naranjita said:


> getting the mermaid DIYs is a pain. I don't mind diving too much but it's not exactly fun, and having to slowly swim around searching for scallops is mind numbingly boring. even worse is the fact that Pascal isn't even guaranteed to show up on your first scallop, so you might have to try again until he shows up. and even then he might give you a pearl instead of DIY.
> 
> I don't even like the stupid set that much, I just want it so my completionist brain can be satisfied lol



I know what you mean. I do like the set but I've forgotten a few times to even go diving to get a recipe/pearl from Pascal!


----------



## TheDuke55

It would had been better to have Pascal just give the mermaid furniture without DIY. Not really a big fan of the DIY. It's kind of a toss up if it's easier to get these than the mermaid series on NL. You had to do tours to get medals and than island jump to find one of the island shops that were selling the mermaid pieces you needed.


----------



## Starboard

I mentioned this in the hairstyle thread but I can't stop wondering why they removed the light brown hair option and replaced it with a less common darker colour. I mean... there are just so many decisions the devs made that I just can't wrap my head around. That's one of the weirdest since it wouldn't have been hard to leave in.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I don't know if these have been mentioned before but I miss:

Light brown hair
Different grass colors in Spring and Summer
Rare tree stump pattern shapes
Four Leaf Clovers

Also Tortimor Island (I know this has been mentioned). Could this be coming back next month? Tropical Fruit could be brought back with Tortimor Island.

Besides trading, there's nothing to to do in Multiplayer.

Also some more night activities would be great after the shops close.


----------



## Pintuition

When crafting, why did they think it was a good idea to have to stop crafting, disengage with the workbench, only to have to hit it again to start customizing? "Customize something" should be a part of the crafting menu too so you don't have to waste so much time going through the menu just to start customizing.

This made the bulk crafting/customization I did today seriously annoying! I'd love the option to customize straight from crafting in the future, it would make so much sense!


----------



## TheDuke55

Pintuition said:


> When crafting, why did they think it was a good idea to have to stop crafting, disengage with the workbench, only to have to hit it again to start customizing? "Customize something" should be a part of the crafting menu too so you don't have to waste so much time going through the menu just to start customizing.
> 
> This made the bulk crafting/customization I did today seriously annoying! I'd love the option to customize straight from crafting in the future, it would make so much sense!


We can only hope for a QoL update down the road that allows us to craft from storage/pockets, bulk craft, and switch between crafting and customizing. Among many other QoL updates.

I hate how everything I try to do doesn't really line up right and I just got to live with it unless I want to just make some area so huge it eats up so much space and looks ridiculous. I just want two benches and a clam fountain to line up.


----------



## Dunquixote

The gallant statue takes way too much space (and it’s a lot taller than I was expecting it to be). 

I should be able to stand right by the feet on any side, but instead there is an empty space right in front of me that’s part of the statue. This really messes up my design plans and trying to make my areas easier to move around.


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't think NL displayed accurate sizes to the real source, but I've noticed many paintings in my museum are different sizes. I think the David statue is supposed to be like 15-20 feet, so this seems to be the case.


----------



## skarmoury

The card game for campsite villagers to move in is seriously annoying for me. They have so much dialogue so it's an A button spam until you actually get them to play, and even then you're not guaranteed that you'll win.

More of a personal rant but I spent 2 hours trying to get Felicity to kick a specific villager out for her to move in. I swear there came a point where I almost no longer wanted her because the card game was so annoying (and the fact that I had to reset a ton of times bc she's mentioned 9 names of villagers to kick out, the 1 she mentioned last literally the one I wanted to kick out hjhjdksjjd).


----------



## naelyn

Every hourly song (at least day time. I don't play at night much) sounds nearly identical to me.


----------



## dragonair

Why.....why did they make it so the Nook's only give one color variation per island???? why???? I am so sick of having to beg people to let me catalogue random items just because I can't customize the ones from the shop and I can't just wait for a different color bc there is no different color. I just want to decorate things. I just want to live my life.


----------



## John Wick

I loathe crafting with every fibre of my being, and the Crookphone.

All day, every day on my mobile in RL, go to my AC game to escape technology on a deserted island and they shove a mobile phone full of apps into my hands.

I don't even use apps on my real mobile apart from Chrome. :-/

I loathe the NM pings, as I have no interest in gaining more useless miles so allow me to TURN IT OFF.

Kill the Crookphone, and the crafting and make it a real AC game again.

Not PC landscape edition.


----------



## TheDuke55

John Wick said:


> Not PC landscape edition.


It really does feel like NH placed everything that was unique to AC on the backburner for the sake of terraforming. And it's an awesome innovative idea, but it shouldn't take over the staple of the game. I'm one of those people who likes the idea and will use it, but it's not where I would like to put 80% of my gameplay and right now with all the stuff that has yet to be updated (or removed indefinitely) I haven't gotten much use out of the game where I intended.


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> It really does feel like NH placed everything that was unique to AC on the backburner for the sake of terraforming. And it's an awesome innovative idea, but it shouldn't take over the staple of the game. I'm one of those people who likes the idea and will use it, but it's not where I would like to put 80% of my gameplay and right now with all the stuff that has yet to be updated (or removed indefinitely) I haven't gotten much use out of the game where I intended.


I'd give up terraforming just to have the NL food items back.

What's the point of terraforming, when we have barely any items to decorate with, except wooden, iron, and bamboo.

I'm in such a slump, as the game has become boring now.

In NL, I was never bored because there were so many fantastic items, I themed an entire town.

I can't theme a thing in NH.

And there were places to go like Tortimer island with the tours.
Main Street.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Dunquixote said:


> The gallant statue takes way too much space (and it’s a lot taller than I was expecting it to be).
> 
> I should be able to stand right by the feet on any side, but instead there is an empty space right in front of me that’s part of the statue. This really messes up my design plans and trying to make my areas easier to move around.
> View attachment 292309



I think there's a reason for this. They don't want you right up next to its "manhood" . So they made it tall and added an invisible space around it.

Although in New Leaf the statue was shorter and you could be right up next to David's manhood. So... 

The valiant statue, Nike(the one with wings and no head) was the one that  took up a lot of space in New Leaf.


----------



## Summ3rain

Why have Nintendo added new clouds on the horizon  I much prefer the previous clean look.


----------



## Lightspring

Starboard said:


> I mentioned this in the hairstyle thread but I can't stop wondering why they removed the light brown hair option and replaced it with a less common darker colour. I mean... there are just so many decisions the devs made that I just can't wrap my head around. That's one of the weirdest since it wouldn't have been hard to leave in.


This. I swear, when I first loaded the game, I found it strange that there was no light brown hair for the hair color options. I spent several thousand Nook Miles on getting the other two unlockable sets of hair color, with still no light brown. I hope that they bring it back in the future, along with white (not the ashy one), light green, and dark blue. It would be so cool if they could have rainbow or bicolor hair or ombré, it just seems like a missed opportunity.


----------



## Starboard

Lightspring said:


> This. I swear, when I first loaded the game, I found it strange that there was no light brown hair for the hair color options. I spent several thousand Nook Miles on getting the other two unlockable sets of hair color, with still no light brown. I hope that they bring it back in the future, along with white (not the ashy one), light green, and dark blue. It would be so cool if they could have rainbow or bicolor hair or ombré, it just seems like a missed opportunity.


Omg, I didn't even consider the other unlockable colours, I thought it was weird enough that it wasn't in the original set! How is light brown not even in the unlockable colours???


----------



## Lightspring

Starboard said:


> Omg, I didn't even consider the other unlockable colours, I thought it was weird enough that it wasn't in the original set! How is light brown not even in the unlockable colours???


No clue. It’s really absurd to me that light brown didn’t make it to the game. It was in previous games except for this one. Heck, even Pocket Camp has the light brown. The lightest shade of brown we have is this reddish auburn one, and anything lighter is like a blonde color. I hope if Harriet comes to the game she can bring more hair colors too.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE create bulk crafting! I'm so tired of crafting 20 fish bait in singles. I'm not asking for much :/


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I haven't been playing the game long, but here are my biggest issues with NH so far.

1. Terraforming is a bit of an overkill at times
2. Tools break
3. Lack of hairstyles/colors
4. Missing NPCs
5. Lack of 'Animal Crossing vibes'
6. Lack of good hourly music
7. Villager dialogue
8. Nook Mile Tickets becoming tedious to collect

Overall, I still absolutely love the game. But after playing Animal Crossing for so many years, it's hard not to nitpick when Nintendo throws curveballs.


----------



## Sharksheep

I wish I can move more than one house at once or at least queue them up. It's petty thing to whine around considering how you can't move houses in previous games but I don't want the mental load. 

I'm also salty that I'm about to redo an area I'm happy about to try to fit in one more villager house so I have to move everyone off and back on again. I don't even know if it'll look nice. Like I know I can redo or plot it on happy island designer to see but I need to see it in the game to know if it even looks good.


----------



## Starboard

Sharksheep said:


> I wish I can move more than one house at once or at least queue them up. It's petty thing to whine around considering how you can't move houses in previous games but I don't want the mental load.
> 
> I'm also salty that I'm about to redo an area I'm happy about to try to fit in one more villager house so I have to move everyone off and back on again. I don't even know if it'll look nice. Like I know I can redo or plot it on happy island designer to see but I need to see it in the game to know if it even looks good.


Yeah, I know the feeling. I don't want to sound ungrateful but in a game where one of the selling points was decorating your island they maybe could have made it easier to plan it out/actually move around the buildings without having to wait a day and pay 50k. Or if you just want to move it a smidge over it'll take 2 days and 100k  I mean, what were they even thinking with that lol.


----------



## John Wick

Summ3rain said:


> Why have Nintendo added new clouds on the horizon  I much prefer the previous clean look.


They have absolutely ruined the clouds.

It has put me right off.

Flat, one dimensional, static clouds that looks like paper cutouts just stuck up there.

NL had better clouds that were billowy and moved.


----------



## Sharksheep

Sharksheep said:


> I wish I can move more than one house at once or at least queue them up. It's petty thing to whine around considering how you can't move houses in previous games but I don't want the mental load.
> 
> I'm also salty that I'm about to redo an area I'm happy about to try to fit in one more villager house so I have to move everyone off and back on again. I don't even know if it'll look nice. Like I know I can redo or plot it on happy island designer to see but I need to see it in the game to know if it even looks good.



Well I redid the area and I don't like it. So I'm reverting everything back and modifying the original to fit another house. Good bye 300k igb.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish I could wrap plantable hybrids so that I could give them away on my island without having to add people as a best friend


----------



## Sharksheep

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I wish I could wrap plantable hybrids so that I could give them away on my island without having to add people as a best friend



It annoying you can't store them either. But you can also just drop them off. It's not the same but it's an option


----------



## vixened

I wish the old hair styles were back


----------



## Coco63

My boyfriend and I share an island and I hate that we can’t both play for certain things. We can’t do anything that requires going online (opening our island, going to other islands (even mystery islands), using the design thing at Able’s). More recently discovered that we can’t even get Pascal. It’s just really frustrating that one of us will have to log off to let the other play solo in order to do any of these things. 
We made a really cute wedding area and I’m sad that our friends can’t come to our virtual fake wedding 

Another thing, I am really annoyed with only being able to order 5 things from the catalog in a day. Like I guess I get why they do that, but it definitely is frustrating when trying to complete an area and it takes days to get the stuff needed for it.

I don’t like how other villagers will start using a catchphrase you gave to one villager. I like the themed catchphrases and try to keep them themed if I change them. They will not suit other villagers and it’s annoying to have to talk to Isabelle every day.

I’m upset that villagers display clothes in their homes in place of furniture. Apple had a really cute Apple TV but replaced it with clothing items. I finally obtained another Apple TV to give her and she put it in the wrong spot facing the wall - very frustrating. I resorted to giving her an outdoor tv area lol.

I could definitely think of more but I’ll leave it at that for now.


----------



## JunoHorizon

This is a pretty minor rant but I really wish your villagers watering flowers didn't actually water them. I don't have enough spare custom designs to stick transparent tiles down to stop the spread and Beau has gone on an absolute mission and seems to have watered half the island. I have enough flowers as is, really don't want to have to dig up all the buds next time I play.


----------



## Lavamaize

1. Selecting Dreams in the Dreamsuite - I wish It would be like NL where I could select a random dream, or look up a dream by island name, player name, or region, as I don't always have a dream address on me, and I find it a bit annoying having to put in a address for every 
dream. 

2. Dreams in the Dreamsuite - Why can't we barrow tools anymore while in dreams. 

3. Waterfalls - They are way to loud in my opinion. I want a more peaceful sounding waterfall opposed to loud obnoxious crashing water sounds.

4. Hourly Music - Does not captivate me, and I don't like it very much. The hourly music should of been like New Leaf.

5. Tree Placement -  I wish I could place trees right next to cliffs or water. It is really annoying to have 9 spaces (3x3) with no water or cliffs in it and it messes up some of my design ideas.


----------



## MoogleKupo

-Why am I only allowed to buy 5 items at a time in my catalogue or nook miles?? 
I want to know who suggested we go back to the Gamecube version and only get five a day. I apologize but that makes me flustered when I'm trying to make my island look pretty and need lots of my antique chairs and tables. But no, I don't get it. Sadness consumes.

-Villager dialogue. It is so bland. It truly is, villagers say the same thing over and over again. I find myself getting annoyed of even my dreamies! It just feels off how they don't say a lot like they used to. The rudeness of GC was definitely appreciated but hurtful, but I'd take a little spunk from these guys.

-Sea bass pun has got to leave the chat please.

-Terraforming is burning me out I'll be honest. There's stuff I want to do but am so limited believe it or not. There just doesn't seem to be a whole lot to do once you unlock terraforming. I mean, that's the point we all want right? It becomes so mundane after a while it's boring and not much to do.

-Not much to do in multiplayer. We can't go to islands like New Leaf, we can't decorate the island while someone is over. It isn't considered rude Nintendo to decorate the island, show off an item, or anything like that. I'd be so fun of you and your friend could work on an island at the same time.

-Limited hair choices. Even with the extra hair options later in nook miles, I wish there were more. Even colors too. I stick with brown personally.

-BULK. CRAFTING. My goodness me, the only thing in bulk is the fencing, why can't I have many fences too!

-Buying items from Timmy and Tommy or Leif. I hate the 5 limit. I wish I was able to pick my own amount similar to Harvest Moon when buying seeds, or Daisy Mae when buying turnips. You're allowed to pick the amount of your choice. Not just 1 or 5. Seems odd and irritating

-Stop patching my ability to get money easily. The game is already realistic as it is, realism isn't always fun in games.
They patched the ability to jump from 2000-2060 for 99,999 bells in game, down all the way to 9,999. Like why? What am I hurting? Myself? No I'm good. My console? No it isn't overheating, it hasn't been glitched, I don't hack. My island? Villagers don't even remember that you left if you don't talk to them and come back around the same time.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh god the mosquiTOS!!!

I am trying to terraform and landscape and they keep appearing! Seriously considering not playing this game at night until they leave.


----------



## Starboard

Trying to clean up/move around my hundreds of flowers (with my shovel breaking) was such a chore I gave up and left the game in a bad mood. What finally did it was not being able to plant a flower where I had just dug another one up. "THe'Re's nO sPaCe to PlaNt aNyThiNg hEre"


----------



## BluebearL

My main frustration with this game is that it is really difficult when I don't get time to play it at all during the weeks and hardly over the weekend but because of all of the events, updates etc I end up missing out on so much because of it! In NL it was fine because villagers, hair and weeds were the only concerns and were almost charming in the sense that there were real time consequences but since nintendo is pumping out all of this content all of the time, I feel less motivated to play because I know I won't have time to participate in new features and events let alone TT in order to catch up. *This isn't so much a game flaw so much as a personal frustration*, I need a simpler AC game whilst I am busy with life. The content, Pascal etc that ninty has released is great I am sure but I might get more involved with the game again months down the track when I get some time. In the mean time, going back to an older game might be what I need to do in order to get my Animal Crossing fix.


----------



## skarmoury

I really need more custom design spaces.
With the sheer amount of customizable items and the size of an island, 50 spaces seems a little small especially if you want multiple paths. If not more spaces, what would be absolutely helpful would be the ability to rotate custom designs. That way we dont need paths to fill 8+ spots because yikes.
Ughhhh I'm struggling on what paths to delete because I need more space


----------



## smokeoak

My big big issue is the game's overall lifespan. There are people today that can buy a gamecube and play the original Animal Crossing just fine. I can pick up a copy of New Leaf: Welcome Amiibo on Ebay for thirty to fifty bucks and I can play it.

Even if New Horizons has a final update that saves to your game permanently/ saves to your cartridge there is no guarantee that in ten years I'll be able to purchase a cartridge, put it in my Switch, and be able to play the full thing.

Those updates and the Switch itself will inevitably lose backing from Nintendo. The DS has online functionality lost, and it will one day happen to the Switch. And with that, you won't be able to update New Horizons with all the patches and play it. Both because there will be no internet connection and because those patches will no longer be supported.

The game's lifespan is finite, and you are playing it on borrowed time. Not to mention that you have to pay for Cloud Backups. You have to pay to have your game assured. Look, if I had my copy of New Leaf run-over by a car it would suck, but I'd move on and get another copy.

But- You can't just do that with New Horizons. You have to re-download all the data. What if the patches aren't avaliable to you when your cartridge breaks and you need to get a new one? What if you don't have internet? And let's be real here. What if your cartridge isnt the thing that breaks? What if you lose your Switch? Or if it's broken?

Well, even if you have a cartridge version you wont have the data of your island, because it saves to your switch and not to the cartridge. And without Cloud Backups there's no chance of you restoring your island. That is the biggest issue I have. Say what you will about the lack of features, but that one issue is the single biggest heel for this game.


----------



## Larsi

Why is there no option or phone app to call the stupid dodo's... 

Sometimes after a trade I forget to get in the airport and close the gate. So I walk to the other side of the island, want to start the construction app and there comes the message I can't do that because the gate is open.... and instead of just making a simple call to those stupid dodo who's too busy drinking coffee to say he can close the gate I have to walk all the way back to and in the airport to close it.... it's just one of the many examples where Nintendo made just strange choices with things which could have been so much easier.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

John Wick said:


> They have absolutely ruined the clouds.
> 
> It has put me right off.
> 
> Flat, one dimensional, static clouds that looks like paper cutouts just stuck up there.
> 
> NL had better clouds that were billowy and moved.


I thought a volcano was erupting the first time I saw the new clouds. They are awful.


----------



## Adventure9

There's a part of my island where it lags pretty bad. The frame rate drops significantly any time I go through or by it, I really hate it  I don't even have that much stuff on the ground. 

Does this happen with anyone else?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Not on my town but on my first dream visit my game lagged pretty badly in some spots...


----------



## Larsi

Adventure9 said:


> There's a part of my island where it lags pretty bad. The frame rate drops significantly any time I go through or by it, I really hate it  I don't even have that much stuff on the ground.
> 
> Does this happen with anyone else?



Yes this happens on more islands. At my public service there is a lot of lag. But it's also not full of stuff when that began. 



StarlitGlitch said:


> Not on my town but on my first dream visit my game lagged pretty badly in some spots...



Dream visits has more lag. Don't know why but I've seen island full of lag while in youtube tours there was no lag at all. It's a big dream suite problem with especially full islands.


----------



## Solio

I really dont like how the ray looks in the exhibit. It's just stuck to the glass and doesnt move! Yeah, I get it. It has a smiley-face on its underside. Cool, I guess... But I'd rather have it swim around so I can see more than just its belly...


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

While I do love the game, there is however, a lot that indeed frustrates me in this game as well and has me sometimes scratching my head to things I feel should be implemented.

• The fact that the game is giving us updates that I personally feel should have already been in the game since day one since there is nothing new as of yet that we haven't had in the AC franchises. While I get that it seems they are trying to extend the game to make it seem longer with updates, this just feels like a half baked idea.

• The fact that you can only wear what you have on in the Able Sister's instead of being able to purchase however much you want. Once more, perhaps it's to extend the "new things to see once you log in" thing but I can't tell you how many times I couldn't stand having to go in and out of the dressing room just to purchase what was there.

• Nook's Store only being at a ground level and offering very few items in the day. I feel like as it gives us much less of an option, and I personally wished they were much larger or had upgrades like in NL.

•No ability to access your inventory while at another's town.

• The house setup in which the rooms within the home are all very different. I don't like how the top and bottom of the home have the largest rooms. I wish there were upgrade options to have us choose what sizes we would like as I feel the home is much smaller than in NL.

• Golden tools should be the one tool that is unbreakable considering what one has to go through to get them. Unbreakable tools will make it seem actually worth doing what needs to be done for them.

• Being able to choose which villager should leave when someone is in the campsite instead of it being at random.

I'm personally hoping that they fix most of these issues through eventual updates. I'm hopeful that they will but it can go either way. I know that the devs know what we as fans want and have our best interests at heart so I'm hoping they read the feedback given to them


----------



## DaviddivaD

RNG seems messed up. My Able Sisters hasn't sold Surfer shorts all summer.


----------



## Starboard

DaviddivaD said:


> RNG seems messed up. My Able Sisters hasn't sold Surfer shorts all summer. ☹


Yeah it does seem messed up, I've seen rain hats like 100 times but not a single rain coat  Same story for a bunch of other items I've wanted since launch that aren't even seasonal. 

And I desperately need some kitchen furniture and draws and shelves! I mean I think I should have at least one set of draws or a bookshelf or kitchen sink after more than 200 hours of playtime...


----------



## rosabelle

I hope they bring back the rainbow screen and aurora screen (both are furniture from new leaf). Those were pretty. Also other food items from new leaf please!!!


----------



## Mu~

So I had an exam in July and an online course and had previously reset my old island. I spent several days resetting for the perfect map with no luck. My bday was yesterday, so on July the 31st I decided to pick any temporary island to be able to celebrate my bday in game. But I discovered you can't celebrate it just away. What a bummer. I had to TT a lot and only after the first camper moved into my island, I could do it. Wish you could get your party right away after starting playing because there are people who receive the game for their birthdays.


----------



## Spongebob

I hate how unfinished this game still feels


----------



## porkpie28

I wish villagers would ask you to do more stuff for them also having more than 10 villagers more be nice


----------



## Cyku

It's not really complaining about the game, but I've resetted my island yesterday and from one side I'm happy to finally have south river exits, airport, fresh start etc, but I also feel so sad about all the items I've lost, the wedding event ones, all the cataloged items, all DIYs, well... I know I'll get back some of them, but I just feel not so happy about it right now. So I'm ranting about how stupid and indecisive that game makes me!


----------



## porkpie28

Cyku said:


> It's not really complaining about the game, but I've resetted my island yesterday and from one side I'm happy to finally have south river exits, airport, fresh start etc, but I also feel so sad about all the items I've lost, the wedding event ones, all the cataloged items, all DIYs, well... I know I'll get back some of them, but I just feel not so happy about it right now. So I'm ranting about how stupid and indecisive that game makes me!


 I can help you out if you like


----------



## Cyku

porkpie28 said:


> I can help you out if you like


I mean, if you have any spare DIYs I'll gladly take it, but I don't want to overuse anyone's kindness ^^


----------



## mizzsnow

Why do scallops take forever to find... idk about other people but it takes me so long to find one of these guys so I can get my mermaid DIY for the day :/


----------



## porkpie28

Cyku said:


> I mean, if you have any spare DIYs I'll gladly take it, but I don't want to overuse anyone's kindness ^^


i have a few I can give you


----------



## Sheep Villager

Went over to look at my fireworks show screenshots and I have to post here about it because it bothers me.

The fireworks in my picture go _behind_ the moon in the sky. I shouldn't have to explain why this looks extremely unnatural. Blegh, I'll have to make sure the moon isn't in the picture during the next one...​


----------



## Starboard

Sheep Villager said:


> Went over to look at my fireworks show screenshots and I have to post here about it because it bothers me.
> 
> The fireworks in my picture go _behind_ the moon in the sky. I shouldn't have to explain why this looks extremely unnatural. Blegh, I'll have to make sure the moon isn't in the picture during the next one...​


I was surprised when I read this and went and looked at my photos, and saw the same thing! But then I looked really closely and as it turns out, they ARE over the moon but they're really bright so you can barely see them. I don't know if that makes you feel any better lol, it does still look funny.


----------



## Bcat

Don’t get me wrong, I LOVE the fireworks update. It’s been the most fun I’ve had in this game in ages. BUT I have to admit that I’m a little disappointed that the only updates we’ve had so far are just rehashes of things that shipped in past base games.

Idk just kind of hoping for something totally new at some point


----------



## Eevees

Bubble wands are one use only


----------



## Sheep Villager

Starboard said:


> I was surprised when I read this and went and looked at my photos, and saw the same thing! But then I looked really closely and as it turns out, they ARE over the moon but they're really bright so you can barely see them. I don't know if that makes you feel any better lol, it does still look funny.



Ok I went and took a second look and if I really, really press my face against my switch I can see a slight tint of red on the moon. It does make me feel a bit better but unfortunately it still looks really silly in pictures. Kinda wish they took this in to account and made the fireworks brighter when they go on top of the moon. Hopefully since the next display isn't on a full moon it'll look less whacky.​


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

When you place the microscope down on a table, your character faces the specimen side. There's no way to rotate it, such that your character would actually be looking into the microscope. -_-


----------



## Lightspring

I also start to feel bad when I criticize the game. I still like it, don’t get me wrong, the graphics are amazing and you can terraform. I know that there are a lot of hard workers in Nintendo that made this game even possible, but some of the decisions are questionable. I think a lot of people are criticizing it because there is still a lot to be done and updated with. 

When you invite a villager via amiibo, why do you have to keep crafting and giving them specific items so that they magically change their mind and move in over the course of three days? In New Leaf, all you had to do was scan the card and ask the, to move from the campsite. When I tried to get Cookie‘s amiibo to move in, she wanted this garden wagon with flowers I didn’t even have. I tried again and she asked for the same thing. Especially if someone doesn’t time travel, growing the flowers can be time consuming.


----------



## Feraligator

OK so Gulliver spawned on the west beach that is literally chock full of flowers...while east beach is empty. So his communicators appear on the beach on the other side of the island. Could he not have just spawned on the empty beach lmao? In fairness this is more funny than annoying, the parts are literally miles away from each other and from Gulliver


----------



## Cyku

WHY are the pearls so difficult to get? ;_; I was diving all day, got a few backpacks of creatures and didn't get any, asdgh

Yeah, again more personal than a game rant, but... If that's the typical spawn rate, then how do they expect us to make more than one mermaid item ;_;


----------



## Zane

Flowers not being able to go in storage is the most frustrating, nonsensical thing about this game by far. (Paired with the fact that you need a shovel to dig them up/they don’t stack in inventory).
 I know it’s been complained about to death at this point but every time I set out to do any landscaping on my island it drives me a little more insane.


----------



## Nicole.

mizzsnow said:


> Why do scallops take forever to find... idk about other people but it takes me so long to find one of these guys so I can get my mermaid DIY for the day :/



For me it really just depends on the day. Some days I'll find one super quick, and other days it will take me a good few tries before catching one.


----------



## Bcat

WHY in Nook’s good name does every player on the island have to share the same design space? It’s not anywhere near enough space to share with a potential eight players.

There are too many incredible designs out there to have to narrow it down so severely, and we can’t even make spare characters to store things like paths and signs either.

 GIVE  US  MORE  DESIGN  SPACE  NINTENDO


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Got my first Star Furniture DIY from Celeste tonight and it's the Clock  why couldn't it be the Moon chair or Nova Light


----------



## rosabelle

It's so hard having to sacrifice some custom designs give us more spaaace. ALSO BACK AGAIN WITH MORE FOOD RANT give me other food nintendo where is my chocolate? berliner? AFTERNOON TEA SET??? I'm sick of having to use cakes all the time lol


----------



## eko

Sorry I know this has been talked about extensively but my biggest gripe with new horizons is the limited custom space and that it's shared between characters for some reason? It was absolutely soul crushing when I discovered this and it's causing so much distress trying to swap out beautiful designs to squeeze in pieces of a 30+ space custom path


----------



## Starboard

Sometimes I wish all the RNG wasn't as... random? Because with true RNG we end up with stuff like people hardly ever finding pearls or getting too many from Pascal with no DIYs, getting all fakes at Redd's for weeks on end and getting the same clothes and furniture in the stores for months while never seeing other items that should be there. Yeah technically it's "fair" but there comes a point where it can be really unlucky and start ruining peoples' enjoyment.

Like, maybe have it like, for example the game should count how often we get pearls, and if you've found 20 sea creatures in a row it should force a spawn. If you get like 3 in a row from Pascal it should force a mermaid DIY.


----------



## vixened

wish there was more furniture sets, there were so many more in previous games. I dont see why they needed to cut a lot out.


----------



## Starboard

Zane said:


> Flowers not being able to go in storage is the most frustrating, nonsensical thing about this game by far. (Paired with the fact that you need a shovel to dig them up/they don’t stack in inventory).
> I know it’s been complained about to death at this point but every time I set out to do any landscaping on my island it drives me a little more insane.


Somehow we can put 100 sharks in our storage but not a flower plant. Lol it just makes no sense at all and makes me wonder if they just forgot to code it in or something.

Also I always put off moving them and watering them just because I'm so tired of my tools breaking. I've even stopped fishing because I'm so over having to stop what I'm doing, go to a DIY stump or keep one in my pockets and make 2 tools before I can continue. At least change it to one tool if they can't give us unbreakable ones.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Also why can't I customise the antique bed's sheets. I can't believe I have to leave it blank white, it almost looks like it doesn't have sheets at all. I swear this game is either very unfinished or there was abysmal communication between the developers.


----------



## wanderlust//

leT mE chAngE mY iSlANd nAme
(srsly tho pls let me)


----------



## JSS

It's March 31st in my game and I have used over 100 fish bait trying to find even one stringfish. Right now I am actually procrastinating on trying to continue the search.


----------



## Dunquixote

I was farming Celeste last night and most of the recipes she gave me were wands ><. I now think I really hate wands even though I use one all the time lol ><. I really wish they’d let me place it on a surface for decoration (i know you can drop it but it doesn’t show the wand’s design).


----------



## Laurelinde

I think I give up on my last hybrids...the blue roses at least. I can just about get my head around the purple windflowers and green mums since there aren't _so _many genotypes/possibilities but I've restarted my rose areas twice now, I'm out of seeds again (and they're not in season to buy), I've had to abandon all my purples, oranges, and 99%-but-not-100%-sure-they're-hybrid reds, I started trying to write out all the combinations of purple and orange that can make the 1-1-1-0 gene reds, but that doesn't even help me if I don't know exactly which of the 9 possible purple and which of the 9 possible orange I have. I don't have space for that many fields anymore and I'm not prepared to trash my island to try, especially when the chance to get blues from them is a measly 1.5%. The topper was that I picked up two red plants I *know* were seed reds, so I knew what genetics they were...except I forgot to check my inventory before, and I already had two in there and had just replanted some whites, so I ended up having to throw them out too because I didn't know which was which. (Honestly they might have all been ok but I'd erased and overwritten where they came from in my notebook since I was replanting, and I'm just confused and not great at remember things at the moment.) I'm so angry at myself I almost want to cry. I'm just buying some with Nook Tickets now but it means I've failed in my goal to breed all the hybrids from scratch. Is there an achievement for that that I've missed out on now?

I might keep trying with just a couple pairs (2 white to make purple, 1 red x 1 yellow to make orange, etc) but it's just not fun anymore. Not today, anyway. It's just taken the wind out of my sails and left me feeling like a fool and a failure. To think I was the best in the class at Punnett squares all those years ago in school, I could do them faster than the biology teacher even!

And I agree, enough with the wands, Celeste! They're great but I really want the starry furniture DIYs and I've had so bloody few. ><


----------



## Bluebellie

I completely flipped my island upside down. I had already decorated the top half and bottom half but I thought they might look better reversed. Anyways after flipping everything , I ran into a problem with the top part, where the top part to redds wouldn’t connect (and that was my best area before).

I was able to fix that....however now I noticed that the bottom part looks weird on the Mini map. I completely terraformed that part and I got my two south exits to a point that I like. I was already contemplating restarting because of those exits that I didn’t have trouble with before. Now it all looks ok.....but this tiny little part doesn’t connect with the whole island.


 I’m just sitting here staring at my map for hours thinking about how I can get it to all connect and be ok with it. I keep starting the game and I just stare at the map because I have no clue what to do.


----------



## lPeachy

Dunquixote said:


> I was farming Celeste last night and most of the recipes she gave me were wands ><. I now think I really hate wands even though I use one all the time lol ><. I really wish they’d let me place it on a surface for decoration (i know you can drop it but it doesn’t show the wand’s design).


You can actually place wands though??
At least I know you can inside as I have the lil harry potter lookin' Wand on display in one of my houses!


----------



## Dunquixote

lPeachy said:


> You can actually place wands though??
> At least I know you can inside as I have the lil harry potter lookin' Wand on display in one of my houses!



Nice!  It is placed on the ground when I click on the option; my bad, I should’ve mentioned that and that I wanted it lying flat on the stall. I improvised by just dropping it on the stall; the dropped appearance is a star on a stick (would be nice if the dropped item appearance changed according to the type of wand). I was planning on making a stand of different wands at one point for my market, but I didn’t want them on display on the ground.


----------



## Feraligator

1.5 sized items that don't look 1.5

specifically the cherry blossom branches, destination pole, and the flower stand; so awkward. They look like they could just be a single unit and I hate how much extra space is around them


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish they would nerf tree branches a bit. I feel like it would make more sense if a lot of tree branches fell after a night of rain/thunderstorms. Otherwise, I think only 1-2 branches should spawn per day on an established island.. like if I really need more tree branches I'll just go shake a damn tree


----------



## Le Ham

Not much related to the game itself, but whenever I google things with "acnh" in front and every time it asks me if I mean "acnl"

Google, it's been 5 years since I last played New Leaf, please accept that the abbreviations refer to two different things, oof


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wish flowers would die


----------



## Corrie

I hate how you have to dig up flowers. What a waste of shovels.


----------



## AndrewGK

Not sure where to post this query:

With the "Business Section" gone where can I post something telling ppl i want to help them pay off bridges and inclines?


----------



## Misha

wanderlust// said:


> leT mE chAngE mY iSlANd nAme
> (srsly tho pls let me)


I never thought I'd say this, because I don't care that much about an island name, but I'VE SUDDENLY THOUGHT OF A WHOLE THEME TO MY ISLAND AND WANT TO NAME MY ISLAND AFTER SOMETHING BUT NOW I CAN'T AGHHHH


----------



## wanderlust//

Misha said:


> I never thought I'd say this, because I don't care that much about an island name, but I'VE SUDDENLY THOUGHT OF A WHOLE THEME TO MY ISLAND AND WANT TO NAME MY ISLAND AFTER SOMETHING BUT NOW I CAN'T AGHHHH


I’m in the exact same situation-
like my current island name doesn’t match my new theme


----------



## Chungus

Anyone remember how in New Leaf, there was a "save and continue" option?

...

Just because we have autosave now, doesn't mean we wouldn't benefit from a "save and continue," Nintendo! Especially with how long it can take for the screens just to load once you save and quit...


----------



## Larsi

I really want an option to select multiple letters in the mail to delete... I have 300 letters again for I don't know how many times now but everytime it's A, — , up, A.. over and over again for 300 times.

And why are the items you order with the nook mile program not the same as the other items you order. With the NM-program you get a letter you have to delete while with the other order you get a box which you take out of the mailbox and don't take any space at all.


----------



## Shawna

Starboard said:


> I was about to catch an atlas moth and then Yuka runs up to it with her net, tries to catch it and it flies away! OMG.


Oh god!  That reminds me. -.-

Back in the beginning of July, I was able to catch a bug I haven't caught yet, then Astrid tries to catch it -.-

It was a tree stump bug, but it wasn't a longhorn beetle, a violin beetle, or a jewel beetle.  I forgot what it was called.

I am glad Nintendo wants to make the villagers more lively, but but this part wasn't thought through.

. . .

I still love you Astrid, but that was low.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Milky star said:


> I wish flowers would die


I disagree (unless ordinances came back as well).  Believe me, managing them were a nightmare in WW and in CF.


----------



## smokeoak

I don't like how shiny the leaves on the bushes are, they look like they're always wet or dewy. It's a really weird texture and it stands out against the grass and flowers that I've planted nearby. And especially at nighttime they're kind of an eyesore because the moon is already so bright. It's just too much visually. I just want my dark nights and my non-dewy bushes back please.


----------



## Starboard

I wish each item didn't exist within a rectangular box, it's the reason why we can put items on top of the wooden wardrobe but not the cute wardrobe. The cute wardrobe has that decorative thing coming out the front which blocks all access to the top 

Also why the items that are wide at the top but thin at the bottom are such a pain.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I am really hating the lack of Uchi/Big Sister villager diversity right now!! Why couldn't they have made more uchis? Why are there THREE Uchi bears? Why do most have them have to be so ugly??? UGH

ALSO, why are so many of the bears Cranky?


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I hate how a certain website has a bunch of greedy price gougers and make everything twice the price it’s suppose to be. About a week ago or so I was looking for a rovers briefcase because I wanted to decorate my island with more of them, I look at the site to see some listings and some listings go up to 80 NMT, for a damn misc. item!!! It’s not even that hard to get, I completed the maze in under 20 minutes, yeah its only from the May Day event but you can easily tt to May! Omg and back when I needed a great statue they had them for like 80 NMT and higher in this website. That’s when I knew I should stop looking at that website xD


----------



## Skandranon

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> I hate how a certain website has a bunch of greedy price gougers and make everything twice the price it’s suppose to be. About a week ago or so I was looking for a rovers briefcase because I wanted to decorate my island with more of them, I look at the site to see some listings and some listings go up to 80 NMT, for a damn misc. item!!! It’s not even that hard to get, I completed the maze in under 20 minutes, yeah its only from the May Day event but you can easily tt to May! Omg and back when I needed a great statue they had them for like 80 NMT and higher in this website. That’s when I knew I should stop looking at that website xD


that does sound bad, i have an extra one if you still want one, just pm me what u feel is a fair offer


----------



## Coco63

I completely agree with others about the lack of custom design space! Honestly what even is the reason for having limited spaces?? How is that fair!? We could do so many more amazing things if we could have more design space!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Skandranon said:


> that does sound bad, i have an extra one if you still want one, just pm me what u feel is a fair offer


Tysm!! I got one by using my second account, but tysm for the kind offer! I really appreciate it ☺


----------



## Nicole.

Milky star said:


> I wish flowers would die



...And weeds, I actually enjoyed plucking back in the day.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nicole. said:


> ...And weeds, I actually enjoyed plucking back in the day.


I have collected 800 weeds idky


----------



## Nicole.

Milky star said:


> I have collected 800 weeds idky



Lol farewell to storage space


----------



## Sharksheep

I'm trying really really hard to get Judy's photo via time travel. Dobie actually gave me his photo before she did and he came later.
I just got Dom recently and I'm trying to rush for his photo to get him out asap.

I just hate RNG sometimes


----------



## DaviddivaD

I've always hated cicadas in this series. So annoying.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hmm.  There's a lot I really love about this game, but here are a few nitpicks

- diy attainability.  I feel like I never get them, and when I do it's the same diy's I already have.  
- lack of search function in the crafting.  It's tedious to scroll through the menu of items
- lack of the ability to craft multiples at once.  I want to craft multiple fish baits at a time
- the ability to collect art.  This as always been a point of contention for me in the series.  just let me buy multiples dammit
- where is the cafe?  I know it may be dlc but....where is the cafe?
- call me a boomer but I dislike that somethings were added as dlc.  It doesn't feel like a finished game when that happens.  *waives cane at world*


that's really it.  There's probably more I'm forgetting and I do really love the game despite its flaws.


----------



## Starboard

I wish flowers sold for more at Nook's Cranny  I've been putting off cleaning my island forever just because of how much of a pain it's going to be, and to add insult to injury the basic ones only sell for like 40 bells? Ughhhh.


----------



## Loreley

This is more of a "I wish this feature existed" than a rant:
How cool would it be if inviting a villager to your island would unlock their house exterior to be used for future villagers?
Maybe you wouldn't be able to have the same house exterior on your island twice at the same time but if you don't like your new villager's house exterior, you could just swap it with the exterior of a villager who has already moved out.

It would add to the customization aspect of the game.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Clothes with accessories attached to them like the "Shirt With Binoculars" appear to be flat (the accessories that is). They are just 2D images on the clothing and look terrible for the most part. Does Nintendo also use the MS Paint-like Pro Designer app that we have?


----------



## Hypno KK

I wish villagers were easier to get. I really want to Drago but he's kind of hard to find here on the forum. I tried checking Nookazon but the prices for villagers there are ridiculous, wtf? Outside of cycling threads, I feel like it's usually the same villagers that end up getting advertised. I was really hoping to move him in ASAP so I could do some landscaping around his house but I guess that'll have to wait.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

custom patterns!  I am so frustrated by this.  I have the nook link, I have the codes but it just doesn't read them.


----------



## Katgamer

When your villager that you love always want to move out and they disappear from time to time like right now I can’t find punchy or Rosie yesterday I couldn’t find lolly and the day before that I couldn’t find bob and ankha they always disappear together


----------



## Corrie

Digging up flowers with your shovel is the worst thing ever. I'd rather go back to the way flowers worked in NL. Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Katgamer

[


Hypno KK said:


> I wish villagers were easier to get. I really want to Drago but he's kind of hard to find here on the forum. I tried checking Nookazon but the prices for villagers there are ridiculous, wtf? Outside of cycling threads, I feel like it's usually the same villagers that end up getting advertised. I was really hoping to move him in ASAP so I could do some landscaping around his house but I guess that'll have to wait.


nookazon is RIDICULOUS I’m so glad my cousin showed me these forums I thought before nookazon was the only one and I was never going to get my dream villagers I mean 1 million for a villager no thanks-

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2020

I wish the villagers didn’t all have the same dialogue if you had villagers with the same personality I mean I think the cat villagers are so cute but couldn’t they say different things?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

This has probably been said to death, but Nintendo really did not expect us (or want us) to be completionists when it comes to buying clothes from the Able sisters. Any time there is an item with 7 colour variations, I scream internally...


----------



## HappyTails

Let me tell you what's annoying. How almost every recipe and by recipe I mean fences, require regular wood, but the game doesn't give you enough of that. The game gives you enough hardwood and softwood to sink a ship, but regular wood, forget about it. I'm wondering if this is another sneaky way of Nintendo limiting people so they are forced to trade online (and sign up for their subscription service)

I'm sure this isn't as bad if I went to every tree in my town and hit them with an non upgraded axe but even then, the game still gives you a lot of hardwood and softwood and very little regular wood.


----------



## Khaelis

Relocating things in mass takes too long. I just want to bulldoze my entire island already!! XD


----------



## Hesper

pascal please the mermaid clothing is cute n all but i want...the good stuff...the furniture...the _furniture_...!


----------



## twinArmageddons

the fact that you can't display an umbrella if you don't want your villagers to wear a custom design.

from what i noticed, villagers cycle between outfits, but most of them don't have hats or glasses so hat designs would spread like crazy.

my friend and i was talking about the fact that you can't remove a custom design once it's up at Able Sisters, and they think it'd be great if there was a prompt for villagers to start wearing it:
the villager would have to be in the shop looking at one of the designs and would have to ask you about one of them, then you can give them the okay or not to pick it up. it could potentially be friendship level based as well. think of Re-Tail in New Leaf, but with custom designs.

also the option to flat out remove a design at Able Sisters instead of replacing the design would be great too.

*ediit:* and specifying to Isabelle on what you don't like about the villager's outfits would be nice too.


----------



## Hesper

Hang on. Did they get rid of the dodos buying items/sending them to your storage? 

Did I hallucinate that feature??? Why would you get rid of that????


----------



## Chungus

Hesper said:


> Hang on. Did they get rid of the dodos buying items/sending them to your storage?
> 
> Did I hallucinate that feature??? Why would you get rid of that????



Last I saw, they only suggest their liquidation service... at Harv's place, where you literally don't need it. Correct me if I'm wrong, guys! I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Katgamer

This is the most annoying thing ever in the game the amount the dodo talks is not needed and then your figure slips and presses the wrong letter for a code and you have to go through the dialogue all over again this could be solved with a simple re-try button! I know there is nothing you can do with the dialogue but at least fix that


----------



## yoohamsta

It's really annoying when you give a villager clothes that they randomly decide to display and replace a piece of furniture... then you give that exact same furniture hoping they will place it back but they use it to replace another piece of furniture... then you give that exact same furniture hoping they will place it back but they use it to replace another piece of furniture AGAIN...


----------



## Pintuition

Last night I went to a meteor shower and was so annoyed most of the time because when double or triple stars fall, it always selects the most recent star to wish on and lets the other(s) pass by unwished. I hate that is autoselects this and doesn't let me wish on the other stars! Ugh!!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Chungus said:


> Last I saw, they only suggest their liquidation service... at Harv's place, where you literally don't need it. Correct me if I'm wrong, guys! I hope I'm wrong.


Yeah the liquidation and the other feature seems to disappear, I haven't try it so I don't know what they do.


----------



## porkpie28

I miss perfect fruit doing tasks for my villagers and the coffee shop


----------



## Splinter

The framerate drops are worrying, especially since they've already started and my island is like 30% complete.


----------



## janedoe

This might seem a little petty of a complaint, but I miss the four extra gallery rooms to deck out with furniture at the Museum in addition to the rooms in your house. Being able to flesh out really wacky ideas that would have looked out of place in your living room-bedroom-bathroom-den-attic-basement-style house, like a gyroid maze or blinky video game furniture, would be a treat in New Horizons.


----------



## WalceDony

If you play on an island with 8 active players, you have about 6 slots on each tab of the designer each.


----------



## Starboard

janedoe said:


> This might seem a little petty of a complaint, but I miss the four extra gallery rooms to deck out with furniture at the Museum in addition to the rooms in your house. Being able to flesh out really wacky ideas that would have looked out of place in your living room-bedroom-bathroom-den-attic-basement-style house, like a gyroid maze or blinky video game furniture, would be a treat in New Horizons.


You might already know this but you can do a similar thing at Harv's photo island, and the furniture comes from your catalogue so you can place anything you've ever catalogued and however many of them you want. I think you get 6 rooms and whatever you put there will stay there forever until you clear it out.

Anyway it would be nice if it came back to the museum, it's a lot faster to get to and then when my storage inventory fills up I can just store my stuff there


----------



## janedoe

Starboard said:


> You might already know this but you can do a similar thing at Harv's photo island, and the furniture comes from your catalogue so you can place anything you've ever catalogued and however many of them you want. I think you get 6 rooms and whatever you put there will stay there forever until you clear it out.
> 
> Anyway it would be nice if it came back to the museum, it's a lot faster to get to and then when my storage inventory fills up I can just store my stuff there



Oh wow, I don't use Harv's island too much so I assumed the furniture in there disappeared each time you visited. Thanks for the tip I would have never noticed!


----------



## Hesper

A happy rant: the villagers have unique dialogue when you wear the full mermaid outfit! Now I feel better about not getting much furniture out of Pascal yet.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

It is driving me absolutely insane that there is no "fly to another island" option while island hopping. Hearing the Dodos talk about the same thing 40 times over is the most brain-draining process.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Splinter said:


> The framerate drops are worrying, especially since they've already started and my island is like 30% complete.



I've weirdly experienced this more and more since launch. Is this normal? Would this have anything to do w updates? I play handheld btw.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

my island frame drop is getting worse and worse


----------



## LunaLoonyLovegood

I’m sure a lot of people complain about this but, I really wish there was an option to craft multiple items at once.  And buy multiple items at once instead of buying one item multiple times.  Like 30 customization kits etc.


----------



## Loreley

Sahara's dialogue. I read somewhere that it has been shortened but I don't really see an improvement? It's so tedious.

Also Flick's/CJ's dialogue during a tournament. So ridiculously complicated.

And lastly - it still baffles me that the physical copy will always have the (kinda game breaking) balloon bug if you don't update your game/choose to stay offline.


----------



## AstralFirework

Having to terraform after growing tired of the job you did when you first unlocked the ability. Wanting more natural looking rivers instead of wide diagonal stripe rivers. Big pain.

Also: the lack of purple in home exterior options.
Also: no four-way bridge option (think a cross shape)


----------



## TheDuke55

Loreley said:


> Sahara's dialogue. I read somewhere that it has been shortened but I don't really see an improvement? It's so tedious.
> 
> Also Flick's/CJ's dialogue during a tournament. So ridiculously complicated.
> 
> And lastly - it still baffles me that the physical copy will always have the (kinda game breaking) balloon bug if you don't update your game/choose to stay offline.


Yeah I just messed with Saharah the first time in a while and her dialogue still seemed so monotonous. I think each time you made a purchase you were kicked out of the conversation, but this time they just keep you in until you choose to leave. That's a bit better, but they could had made it work more. So many NPC have so much unnecessary dialogue. Saharah, CJ, Flick, The Dodo Bros, Isabelle's pointless announcements.

Like she comments how she always found her missing socks, but she doesn't wear socks or shoes! Hazel always says something like 'What is it like wearing shoes/socks? I asked (insert whoever visited last) but I want to hear your opinion.' I then think I am going to get a dialogue option, but nope it just ends.

Or she'll say something like 'Hey want to hang out for the next ___ hours? Hahaha I am only kidding!' Right? Who would want to hang out and interact with the villagers. It's not like this is a life simulator or anything like that...wtf Nintendo.


----------



## Cheren

Two words: Villager. Dialogue.

You can really tell they tried to make the dialogue in this game, um... funny? But it's just so superficial to me; like they only wanted players to screenshot the silly things their villagers say and post it to social media for... clout, I guess? Villagers with the same personality will have the same hobbies and the same dialogue, which sucks. You can argue that, because they live on the same island, they merely pick up these traits from one another, which is cool, but they don't capitalize on that and it shows.


----------



## TheDuke55

Cheren said:


> Two words: Villager. Dialogue.
> 
> You can really tell they tried to make the dialogue in this game, um... funny? But it's just so superficial to me; like they only wanted players to screenshot the silly things their villagers say and post it to social media for... clout, I guess? Villagers with the same personality will have the same hobbies and the same dialogue, which sucks. You can argue that, because they live on the same island, they merely pick up these traits from one another, which is cool, but they don't capitalize on that and it shows.


Yes. Pretty much what I said above. Some of the stuff my villagers say leads me to believe they're asking a question, but there's not follow up dialogue. It just ends abruptly.

Like normals will ask something about what book to read next and it'd be great to give them an option like mystery, adventure, sci-fi. Or uchis will ask what they can make for dinner tonight. Again, this could lead to a simple follow up. Soups, meat, pizza. It's like they phoned it in with the main part of the game.


----------



## PajamaCat

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I just messed with Saharah the first time in a while and her dialogue still seemed so monotonous. I think each time you made a purchase you were kicked out of the conversation, but this time they just keep you in until you choose to leave. That's a bit better, but they could had made it work more. So many NPC have so much unnecessary dialogue. Saharah, CJ, Flick, The Dodo Bros, Isabelle's pointless announcements.
> 
> Like she comments how she always found her missing socks, but she doesn't wear socks or shoes! Hazel always says something like 'What is it like wearing shoes/socks? I asked (insert whoever visited last) but I want to hear your opinion.' I then think I am going to get a dialogue option, but nope it just ends.
> 
> Or she'll say something like 'Hey want to hang out for the next ___ hours? Hahaha I am only kidding!' Right? Who would want to hang out and interact with the villagers. It's not like this is a life simulator or anything like that...wtf Nintendo.


I really don't understand why we have to listen to Isabelle give us "announcements" every day. 99% of the time she's like "Hey, nothing's happening today but I watched my favorite TV show last night!" The game takes forever to load anyway. I don't want to listen to pointless dialogue and then wait for another loading screen before I can play.


----------



## TheDuke55

It feels like the game takes even longer to load now. I usually end up falling asleep for like 5 seconds realize it's still loading and wonder if I messed it up somehow. For the record, I am not making a funny with how long it takes to load, I am just exhausted after covid-19 work hours and that silence between waiting for the load puts me to sleep.


----------



## Sharksheep

I literally just gave Dom away and he appeared again on Island 3. What is my RNG?! It's terrible.


----------



## TheDuke55

Sharksheep said:


> I literally just gave Dom away and he appeared again on Island 3. What is my RNG?! It's terrible.


Maybe the trader threw Dom on an island because they didn't want him anymore.


----------



## jefflomacy

No K.K. Slider this week because apparently every other NPC takes precedence on Friday (despite K.K.'s appearance being a part of the "story" of the game), the bug-off was yesterday and today is the firework's festival. Great.


----------



## TheDuke55

Didn't they make it that KK would show up on Friday if there is an event on the weekend? Lol what an oversight...Every time I try to see something good about the game, Nintendo just slips on those banana peels.


----------



## jefflomacy

Allegedly he will be coming tomorrow, after reading the other thread on this question.


----------



## TheDuke55

That's such a weird day because it feels like the start of the next week (which it is) They should had just placed him on Friday.


----------



## John Wick

Loreley said:


> Sahara's dialogue. I read somewhere that it has been shortened but I don't really see an improvement? It's so tedious.
> 
> Also Flick's/CJ's dialogue during a tournament. So ridiculously complicated.
> 
> And lastly - it still baffles me that the physical copy will always have the (kinda game breaking) balloon bug if you don't update your game/choose to stay offline.


What balloon bug?


----------



## TheDuke55

John Wick said:


> What balloon bug?


I think they mean the one where the 3rd tier sections could have the presents fall on and since you can't scale them the present was just stuck there...and so you couldn't destroy it since an object was on top.


----------



## Sharksheep

TheDuke55 said:


> Maybe the trader threw Dom on an island because they didn't want him anymore.



I don't think so but I just found him for a second time.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Yup, KK was in my town today!


----------



## Loreley

@John Wick @TheDuke55 
I meant the bug where no more balloons would spawn once you reached the last nook mile achievement for popping balloons. A lot of players reached that achievement during the Easter event and when they didn't find a single balloon on a day, they realised something was wrong. It was fixed in a patch soon after. Getting a golden slingshot was also impossible prior to that.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Ive noticed the frame rate dropping too but assumed it was because of my multiple bamboo grass item by my shops.


----------



## TheDuke55

Loreley said:


> @John Wick @TheDuke55
> I meant the bug where no more balloons would spawn once you reached the last nook mile achievement for popping balloons. A lot of players reached that achievement during the Easter event and when they didn't find a single balloon on a day, they realised something was wrong. It was fixed in a patch soon after. Getting a golden slingshot was also impossible prior to that.


I did not know that and I got the achievement by popping all the Easter balloons. There were just too many of those things spawning when I was looking for the cherry blossom DIY. So glad they patched the eggs to spawn less everywhere. I still kept getting regular balloons though. I guess I just got lucky.

Kind of bad on their part. You'd think they would had tested some of this stuff. Like what happens years down the road if and when NH can no longer have updates. Someone who picks up this game will just have a glitched game after a while?


----------



## HappyTails

The clean up service is about as useful as an ice cube in the arctic. I'm trying to terraform around my museum and that requires moving trees. And the manual says the clean up service removes trees. So I used it once earlier and it worked it only removed one tree, then when I go to use it again it's like "We have found no items". There was a freaking tree right there!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m farming gulliver and while I want to get everything for my catalogue, I honestly rather get dupes of the lucky cats, katana, sphinx, pyramid, etc. instead of getting all the hats. Of course, I keep getting the hat variations that I don’t have. ><


----------



## rosabelle

I wish there was a way to track which bugs/fish I've donated to blathers. Sometimes I can't remember which stuff I've donated and which ones I haven't so I make the mistake of selling things off.


----------



## Solio

rosabelle said:


> I wish there was a way to track which bugs/fish I've donated to blathers. Sometimes I can't remember which stuff I've donated and which ones I haven't so I make the mistake of selling things off.


There is. In the encyclopedia, critters you donated have a little owl-icon next to their name.


----------



## HappyTails

For a game that likes to pride itself on being a 'fun, relaxing game" they sure did add a lot of ANNOYING things to it. Like the spawn rate of Sea and Black Bass. Those two fish get in the way of everything and makes fishing extremely annoying.


----------



## Dunquixote

rosabelle said:


> I wish there was a way to track which bugs/fish I've donated to blathers. Sometimes I can't remember which stuff I've donated and which ones I haven't so I make the mistake of selling things off.



If you check your critterpedia, it will say donated under current active hours if you had donated them.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

this game has no updates 

I lost all motivation to play


----------



## rosabelle

Dunquixote said:


> If you check your critterpedia, it will say donated under current active hours if you had donated them.


ooh awesome. I never noticed this! Thanks so much for telling me


----------



## maria110

HappyTails said:


> For a game that likes to pride itself on being a 'fun, relaxing game" they sure did add a lot of ANNOYING things to it. Like the spawn rate of Sea and Black Bass. Those two fish get in the way of everything and makes fishing extremely annoying.



I agree. I have pretty much stopped fishing because I'm so tired of both kinds of bass.  I just throw them back now.  They aren't worth enough when selling to take up a pocket space.

On a similar note, I hate hate hate that -- when diving -- you have to swim back to shore to dump worthless sea creatures out of your pockets.  I would like to be able to immediately throw back the acorn barnacles and sea slugs for sure.  Sometimes, when my pockets get full, and I am not in the mood to slowly swim back to shore, I just call the Rescue Service and have them teleport me to the store, where I sell the critters.  Then I hop back in the water to look for pearls and scallops.


----------



## annex

I want a piggy bank. I wish we still got rewarded with items for putting bells in the bank. 

Why are the side and back room so small? They work for a small bathroom, but you sure can't put much in them when decorating kitchens and bedrooms.


----------



## Hesper

HappyTails said:


> The clean up service is about as useful as an ice cube in the arctic. I'm trying to terraform around my museum and that requires moving trees. And the manual says the clean up service removes trees. So I used it once earlier and it worked it only removed one tree, then when I go to use it again it's like "We have found no items". There was a freaking tree right there!


The cleanup service has literally never worked for me. 

Days of trying to get the last bugs I need, and now two giant stags right in a row, wtf video game--_I hate probability so much _


----------



## samsquared

I can’t blame anyone for me not logging in for a while but myself- but I had an empty villager plot and decided “what the heck, I’ll get whatever rando the game wants to throw into the mix!” ....
do you know how long it took me to get rid of graham the first time
why would i want him a SECOND time
there are hundreds of villagers and somehow GRAHAM ended up back in Ainoa ughhhhh


----------



## Dunquixote

rosabelle said:


> ooh awesome. I never noticed this! Thanks so much for telling me



Happy to help!  I admit that I didn’t know this for that long.

I just missed my first golden stag that I’ve seen for a long time. Saharah was walking by and I kinda wanted to blame her, but I know I just swing too early ><

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

swung*

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

I also want to add that tomorrow I have label


----------



## rosabelle

samsquared said:


> I can’t blame anyone for me not logging in for a while but myself- but I had an empty villager plot and decided “what the heck, I’ll get whatever rando the game wants to throw into the mix!” ....
> do you know how long it took me to get rid of graham the first time
> why would i want him a SECOND time
> there are hundreds of villagers and somehow GRAHAM ended up back in Ainoa ughhhhh


Ooof I wish there was a sad react for this 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020

I'm so annoyed at making time trying to get pascal and he only ever gives me pearls argh


----------



## DaviddivaD

There are many times I want to use the Designer Portal but Able Sisters is closed. I think that we should be able to access it on our Nook Phones.


----------



## Wolfie

I hate how hard it is to get villager photos. I have had Rosie and Stitches since May, talk to them every day and give them gifts, but still no photos. Meanwhile, Kid Cat gave me his after like a month and a half when I don't talk to him as much. I did want his photo, but I have been working even longer to get Rosie and Stitches.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am starting to enjoy using the changing room now that I know about it (lol...) but, I really hate how on my island they send all my clothes that i buy back to my closet and i can only buy what i can wear at once; i’d like to be able to buy multiple shirts. by the time i order them, i forget what color i bought already. on a friend’s island, i like that they let me put what i buy in my pockets, but again, I’d like to buy multiple shirts or whatever at once.


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

Wolfie said:


> I hate how hard it is to get villager photos. I have had Rosie and Stitches since May, talk to them every day and give them gifts, but still no photos. Meanwhile, Kid Cat gave me his after like a month and a half when I don't talk to him as much. I did want his photo, but I have been working even longer to get Rosie and Stitches.


try checking the friendship guides on youtube


----------



## John Wick

In PC, when you make a layout change, you had the OPTION to UNDO and save, or to implement changes.

WHY isn't this a basic terraforming feature?

Autosave is ruining this game.

Get rid of it, for the love of the emperor!


----------



## Dunquixote

This is not really a rant but more of a /facepalm. I just submitted my starry snaps entry and i just realized that I forgot the equip the wand that I wanted to use (though I guess that doesn’t matter if I am sitting). Also, I am bothered that I look evil when using bashful emote lol


----------



## Lotusblossom

bring back brewster and kappn or else

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

I also wish we had more color options for one design
Thanks!


----------



## rose star

_Why _can't I buy more than 5 of something at a time? I've been redoing my island and going through hundreds of customization kits, and buying them is so, so incredibly tedious. The dialogue-based menus in this game in general are just a huge, clunky, user-unfriendly mess. I don't even want to get into the airport menus...


----------



## Starboard

John Wick said:


> In PC, when you make a layout change, you had the OPTION to UNDO and save, or to implement changes.
> 
> WHY isn't this a basic terraforming feature?
> 
> Autosave is ruining this game.
> 
> Get rid of it, for the love of the emperor!


It would also be useful when trying out different layouts in the rooms of your house. Sometimes I revamp the whole thing only to dislike the result and want to go back to how it was previously.


----------



## K Chats

Bulk crafting needs to happen - for fish bate and medicine at least! Its exhausting!!


----------



## porkpie28

I wish you could grab more nook mile tickers from the machine not just one at a time


----------



## Nicole.

I know this sounds silly, but I wish bushes could stack in your pockets. The amount of bushes I've dug up from flattening just wastes so much space.


----------



## Starboard

It's weird how you can stack 30 rocks and pieces of wood but you can't stack flowers or clams. And how you can store giant sharks but not flowers or trees. And how the terraforming tools last forever but the normal ones break. I think I wouldn't be so annoyed at these restrictions if it was at least consistent? Otherwise they feel more like oversights or just an obvious way to slow you down.


----------



## JSS

rose star said:


> _Why _can't I buy more than 5 of something at a time? I've been redoing my island and going through hundreds of customization kits, and buying them is so, so incredibly tedious. The dialogue-based menus in this game in general are just a huge, clunky, user-unfriendly mess. I don't even want to get into the airport menus...


That's my question. You're telling me I can buy thousands of turnips in a single transaction but somehow reusing that same "how many" mechanic at Nook's would kill the game? Oh wait I know. The developers wanted me to go in and buy 5 kits every day until I rack up enough to customize what I want, right? At this point they may as well play the game for people on YouTube instead of selling it.


----------



## rose star

Starboard said:


> It would also be useful when trying out different layouts in the rooms of your house. Sometimes I revamp the whole thing only to dislike the result and want to go back to how it was previously.



Adding to this, multiple presets for rooms would be GREAT! I'm so hesitant to change up a room at all because I might want to go back to the old design someday and it's quite limiting. It would be nice to, say, be able to swap out a kitchen for a seasonal room and back without having to take everything out and put it back where it was...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

This is kind of a whine... But I REALLY wish we were given a greenhouse building to store some flowers or bushes in.
So after alot of talk with some animal crossing people on another site, I decided to just wipe my current island and re design it with my idea I have instead of deleting it and restarting which I suppose sounds smart with the diys and item catalog and all that. But... I decided I want to breed my own flowers in a controlled way because I have a color code I am wanting. In order to get to that.. I need all my bushes and flowers gone.... And oh how there are so many flowers.... Some of them I can use in my idea but... i need a place to store them safely out of my way because I need to terraform with this idea. I know we have the beaches... but that does get in the way of buildings that need to be there for now, items that won't fit in storage, and clams for bait.. ( I still have 1 pier fish to catch) Bushes can't go in the sand...
The greenhouse dream.. if it only held 20 plants I would be happy. And I don't see why we can't upgrade it. And some people like to rotate bushes out for seasons ( which I may do that if I had a green house )
Storage could start at 10 then up grade through crafting or buying to storage of 20, 30, 40, 50 slots.


----------



## Hypno KK

I hate the difference between pulling up flowers from the ground (so you can replant them) and picking flowers. I keep messing up and picking them when I just meant to move them. I know they grow back but it's so annoying.


----------



## cabbagehead

I'm sure there's been plently of people mentioning the lack of furniture, so yep. I haven't really bothered with fixing up my house due to sets missing. Hopefully they'll add at least some of them with updates.


----------



## Hypno KK

There's a bunch of beetles I can't seem to get.  The ones I'm missing largely spawn on palm trees and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I have a bunch of palm trees in my town but they never spawn on those and I mostly get drone beetles on them. I've tried islands (including pulling up all the other trees and even bringing over extra palm trees, lol) and nothing. There's a couple of them I've managed to see but only once and I haven't seen the others at all. It's so frustrating! They're going to disappear soon and while I guess it's a reason to play the game again next summer, it's still kind of a bummer.


----------



## Leela

It's kind of annoying that you can't be 'transformed' to use the changing room, wardrobe, dream function etc. It seems like it wouldn't be difficult for the game to automatically change your outfit for you to do those things (eg appear in a dream in your default outfit, and wake up in the wand outfit). If we can change our clothes with a magic wand then undoing that in a dream or changing room isn't an unrealistic idea.


----------



## nammie

Really really hoping nintendo creates a patch or some kind of stability fix for the frame rate drops. For a game that emphasizes building up your island, it's ridiculous that after a certain point the area will just start to lag! The more I build, the more it lags, at this point I don't even want to bother finishing decorating. Also it's not even just like placing one more item causes the lag, it's like I leave and come back and the whole area's just laggy and no matter how much I remove it's just stuck like that ugh... and don't get me started on when there's weather patterns like heavy wind, like 60% of my island is almost unbearable to play during the day now.

Now that dream addresses are back, I visited some of the very decorated Japanese islands, and man the lag on their islands is even worse than mine... I have no clue how they can stand playing the game as it tbh


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Is anyone else sort of excited for August to end because this means we'll have three villagers crafting again on Sundays? XD I really don't understand the development team's choice for villager crafting to halt completely on event days...


----------



## Hsn97

Hypno KK said:


> There's a bunch of beetles I can't seem to get.  The ones I'm missing largely spawn on palm trees and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I have a bunch of palm trees in my town but they never spawn on those and I mostly get drone beetles on them. I've tried islands (including pulling up all the other trees and even bringing over extra palm trees, lol) and nothing. There's a couple of them I've managed to see but only once and I haven't seen the others at all. It's so frustrating! They're going to disappear soon and while I guess it's a reason to play the game again next summer, it's still kind of a bummer.



I literally spent 3 hours tonight running round the bamboo mystery island farming palm tree spawning bugs to try and catch all the ones leaving in August.

And after 3 hours I finally found *1* Hercules stag.

After 3 hours of intense grinding and forcing bugs to respawn, finally the RNG chucks out one rare bug.

I can’t believe this game sometimes.


----------



## Hypno KK

Hsn97 said:


> I literally spent 3 hours tonight running round the bamboo mystery island farming palm tree spawning bugs to try and catch all the ones leaving in August.
> 
> And after 3 hours I finally found *1* Hercules stag.
> 
> After 3 hours of intense grinding and forcing bugs to respawn, finally the RNG chucks out one rare bug.
> 
> I can’t believe this game sometimes.



Yeah. It's somehow possible to spend hours grinding and get nothing. I don't even have the Hercules stag yet


----------



## Hsn97

Hypno KK said:


> Yeah. It's somehow possible to spend hours grinding and get nothing. I don't even have the Hercules stag yet



I know it’s crazy. I’ve given up on the other bugs. I’ve got better things so do with my life lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

can you not visit random dream islands like in new leaf? that was my favourite part about the dream suite : (


----------



## Insulaire

lungs said:


> can you not visit random dream islands like in new leaf? that was my favourite part about the dream suite : (


Not in-game. But the free ACNH.Guide app has a random mystery island code generator that will also show you which villagers are on the island


----------



## ChanCake

This is my first post here and I know it's a little sad that it's in the rant thread..  
But I really wanted a place to voice myself.


I have gotten this game at launch, and it's the first AC game I've been playing with dedication. I have New Leaf too but I honestly never really understood how it worked back then, even though I could've easily looked it up, lol and I'm a tiny bit bummed with myself that I never did. I knew about all the shops, characters, and whatnots. I just never dived deep into it, aside from my villagers.

I decided to go about it differently this time and I love New Horizons, don't get me wrong. My playtime can attest to that.
But there's just so many things that disappoint me. There are so many things lacking. From shops to characters to dialogue to actual things to do and most of it is just a grind to decorate your island and there's not even that many different looking items. I find myself creating the same cottagey style as everyone else, simply because that's mostly what the game has to offer you in terms of design. I appreciate that there's a release of a set every now and then.. but none of it is actually enough to throw around an entire island theme, even if you mixed and matched.

I'm missing so much of the social aspect. I struggle to form connections with my villagers, simply because if I have two of the same type; there's nothing that actually sets them apart aside from their looks and perhaps their homes. Not to mention that the dialogue is incredibly impersonal, short and repetitive. It gets a little better when you befriend them but it's like getting only a tiny breadcrumb. I don't care at all anymore if any of them leave; they don't enjoy talking to me multiple times a day anyway, and it makes me incredibly sad to feel this way. I always felt being part of your own little virtual community was the loveliest aspect of the game and now I'm nothing more but an acquaintance. A nuisance to them.

And there's just so little to do. Sure, I can decorate and decorate and decorate some more..
But if there's a moment I don't want to, there's really nothing of substance there.

I realize a lot will come with updates, like perhaps the café or gyroids, etc. Things that'll eventually stack up to make it alive and full - But I also can't wrap my head around the fact that these things weren't in it from the start. What happened to the days where you bought a full game, with all of its content available to you, and any update you got was just a happy extra or at least actual new content.

Then there's the fact that the slow drip-feed of content is just, well, too slow. There's way too much time between updates, which means you will have played a new feature to exhaustion when it comes out because you've already done the other things to exhaustion as well,  and it quickly becomes stale again. I feel like if there was more to unlock in a reasonable pace from the get-go, the features wouldn't get tiring as fast because you have more options to choose from in your in-game day. Like I'd like to have the option to go wild decorating on one day, but chill, dance, communicate, visit my neighbors, run some errands for them and have a coffee the next - but it's just not there. When these things finally do come, if they ever do, it'll just feel too little too late imo.

The only thing that has kept me going is that someday, I might be proven wrong and it'll be an absolutely amazing game I will play for many more years to come. I just wish it had been that amazing game from the start.

Ugh and there's so much more, from the clunky craft system to storage and such - but I feel this has become lengthy enough already. My apologies. ❤


----------



## Zane

Why do you even have the option to give hats to your villagers if they’re just gonna put them in their house and never wear them again


----------



## Xane_MM

Zane said:


> Why do you even have the option to give hats to your villagers if they’re just gonna put them in their house and never wear them again


They do wear them, occasionally. I gave Phoebe one of my _(duplicated)_ Birthday Hats and I sometimes see her out wearing it. The other animals I've given the hat to have done as you said, though. Cube's the strangest, preferring to use it in place of a TV, dusting it off weirdly...

My bigger wonder is *still* why Harv's Island doesn't let players put custom design clothes on animals but has no problem letting you dress up humans in them. That really should be added since they can wear all custom clothes fine on their own. (For anyone that argues it's up to the animal, that wouldn't make sense since I can put any top or hat on them at any time while I'm there, so why not custom designs?)


----------



## Dunquixote

ChanCake said:


> This is my first post here and I know it's a little sad that it's in the rant thread..
> But I really wanted a place to voice myself.
> 
> 
> I have gotten this game at launch, and it's the first AC game I've been playing with dedication. I have New Leaf too but I honestly never really understood how it worked back then, even though I could've easily looked it up, lol and I'm a tiny bit bummed with myself that I never did. I knew about all the shops, characters, and whatnots. I just never dived deep into it, aside from my villagers.
> 
> I decided to go about it differently this time and I love New Horizons, don't get me wrong. My playtime can attest to that.
> But there's just so many things that disappoint me. There are so many things lacking. From shops to characters to dialogue to actual things to do and most of it is just a grind to decorate your island and there's not even that many different looking items. I find myself creating the same cottagey style as everyone else, simply because that's mostly what the game has to offer you in terms of design. I appreciate that there's a release of a set every now and then.. but none of it is actually enough to throw around an entire island theme, even if you mixed and matched.
> 
> I'm missing so much of the social aspect. I struggle to form connections with my villagers, simply because if I have two of the same type; there's nothing that actually sets them apart aside from their looks and perhaps their homes. Not to mention that the dialogue is incredibly impersonal, short and repetitive. It gets a little better when you befriend them but it's like getting only a tiny breadcrumb. I don't care at all anymore if any of them leave; they don't enjoy talking to me multiple times a day anyway, and it makes me incredibly sad to feel this way. I always felt being part of your own little virtual community was the loveliest aspect of the game and now I'm nothing more but an acquaintance. A nuisance to them.
> 
> And there's just so little to do. Sure, I can decorate and decorate and decorate some more..
> But if there's a moment I don't want to, there's really nothing of substance there.
> 
> I realize a lot will come with updates, like perhaps the café or gyroids, etc. Things that'll eventually stack up to make it alive and full - But I also can't wrap my head around the fact that these things weren't in it from the start. What happened to the days where you bought a full game, with all of its content available to you, and any update you got was just a happy extra or at least actual new content.
> 
> Then there's the fact that the slow drip-feed of content is just, well, too slow. There's way too much time between updates, which means you will have played a new feature to exhaustion when it comes out because you've already done the other things to exhaustion as well,  and it quickly becomes stale again. I feel like if there was more to unlock in a reasonable pace from the get-go, the features wouldn't get tiring as fast because you have more options to choose from in your in-game day. Like I'd like to have the option to go wild decorating on one day, but chill, dance, communicate, visit my neighbors, run some errands for them and have a coffee the next - but it's just not there. When these things finally do come, if they ever do, it'll just feel too little too late imo.
> 
> The only thing that has kept me going is that someday, I might be proven wrong and it'll be an absolutely amazing game I will play for many more years to come. I just wish it had been that amazing game from the start.
> 
> Ugh and there's so much more, from the clunky craft system to storage and such - but I feel this has become lengthy enough already. My apologies. ❤



No need to apologize. If you want to complain about something game related, regardless how little or small it is, this thread is the right place for that. 

I totally feel you in some ways more than others, but I understand all your points. I am trying really hard to make my island unique, but I feel like there is only so much that I can think of and try and not always a way to escape it looking the same or similar to everyone else’s designs.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Oh boy, I hate being a negative person, but what are the odds that for three consecutive days, one of my two cranky villagers (Chief and Elvis) are crafting a scarecrow...?


----------



## trashpedia

...I still haven't collected all of the DIYs from my villagers yet and I've gotten this game right when it released....

They seriously need to implement a way to get DIYs more easily for those that don't want to rely on trading...


----------



## saucySheep

Craft system is garbage. If you'll break it down you can really _think _about how trashy it is.
A: Craft something?
    > yes!
    > no!
B: Craft what?
    > *select whatcha wanna craft*
C: *look at what it is you clicked on*
D : *click CRAFT*
E: craft item?
      > yes!
      > no!
F: *crafting cutscene*
G: "I made a *craftable thing"
H: Back to crafting list

absolutely ridiculous. So many things nintendo could do to make this function better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m getting sick of villagers force-giving me **** that I don’t want. Back in the GameCube version, they’ll do it, but with a yes or no question. Now they’ll just give you items without even asking, even if you don’t want it. If I don’t want it, then WHY GIVE IT TO ME?!

I got to the point where I finally hit one of my villagers with a net when I would never do it. I’m also about to contact Nintendo about fixing this issue.


----------



## Starboard

Petty rant about earning bells incoming:

I think this game more than the previous ones makes earning money and progressing such a slog. I don't do the stalk market so I'm left relying on the money rock, money trees, selling fossils, shells and bugs/fish exclusively to Flick and CJ to make all my money. That's all fine but the kicker is if I make e.g. 60k a day to go towards my bridge/ramp funds, I often see a basic furniture item I want at the store that inexplicably costs 60k bells so that day's chores feels like a waste. I'm not completely broke or anything but in every game I've had the goal of slowly increasing my savings in the bank which was super satisfying, but ever since I paid off my bigger home loans and started putting out my infrastructure a month ago it's been stagnant or decreasing which makes me sad. I'm not even halfway done with that. And I'm not even thinking about paying off the final loan lol.

I probably won't be feeling so bitter about it once all my bridges and ramps are built, but still. After that I was wanting to build a second house so expanding that will be a pain again. If they're going to have such expensive things to work for in this game they should make working towards it a bit less tedious and repetitive. At least make the clothes and stuff our villagers gift us, as well as flowers and trees and resources sell for more money so there's actually a difference between selling your extras or just throwing them out. 

Anyway just needed to vent a bit!


----------



## ChanCake

Starboard said:


> Petty rant about earning bells incoming:
> 
> I think this game more than the previous ones makes earning money and progressing such a slog. I don't do the stalk market so I'm left relying on the money rock, money trees, selling fossils, shells and bugs/fish exclusively to Flick and CJ to make all my money. That's all fine but the kicker is if I make e.g. 60k a day to go towards my bridge/ramp funds, I often see a basic furniture item I want at the store that inexplicably costs 60k bells so that day's chores feels like a waste. I'm not completely broke or anything but in every game I've had the goal of slowly increasing my savings in the bank which was super satisfying, but ever since I paid off my bigger home loans and started putting out my infrastructure a month ago it's been stagnant or decreasing which makes me sad. I'm not even halfway done with that. And I'm not even thinking about paying off the final loan lol.
> 
> I probably won't be feeling so bitter about it once all my bridges and ramps are built, but still. After that I was wanting to build a second house so expanding that will be a pain again. If they're going to have such expensive things to work for in this game they should make working towards it a bit less tedious and repetitive. At least make the clothes and stuff our villagers gift us, as well as flowers and trees and resources sell for more money so there's actually a difference between selling your extras or just throwing them out.
> 
> Anyway just needed to vent a bit!



Yes, I feel this too! I tried the stalk market a couple of times but didn't enjoy it much. It felt like such a hassle and my own turnip prices are never any good, so I stick to fishing, fruit, money trees, rocks, bugs, and sea-creatures too. It's an extremely slow process, which is fine, but the good items in this game are so expensive that it usually flies out the door as soon as you've made any substantial amount of money. I actually dedicate entire in-game days to earning bells now, just so I don't have to worry about being able to pay a bridge, incline, or a piece of furniture for a few days because it's such a repetitive chore to do.


----------



## Starboard

ChanCake said:


> Yes, I feel this too! I tried the stalk market a couple of times but didn't enjoy it much. It felt like such a hassle and my own turnip prices are never any good, so I stick to fishing, fruit, money trees, rocks, bugs, and sea-creatures too. It's an extremely slow process, which is fine, but the good items in this game are so expensive that it usually flies out the door as soon as you've made any substantial amount of money. I actually dedicate entire in-game days to earning bells now, just so I don't have to worry about being able to pay a bridge, incline, or a piece of furniture for a few days because it's such a repetitive chore to do.


That's a good way to go about it! I'm kind of doing a thing where I won't pay off a bridge until I'm at a minimum amount of savings so it doesn't slowly wittle to zero  But I'm thinking I ought to just get over that goal since it's going to make my progression so slow I'll just want to quit lol...

I kind of wish there was something like New Leaf's island beetle hunting where if I feel like grinding a few hours for a lot of money I can go and do that. As it is, expensive beetles spawn so rarely on my island they're essentially non-existent, and there's not really much I can do besides the usual chores.

Well unless you play turnips but Nintendo needs to realise not everyone is into that


----------



## azurill

trashpedia said:


> ...I still haven't collected all of the DIYs from my villagers yet and I've gotten this game right when it released....
> 
> They seriously need to implement a way to get DIYs more easily for those that don't want to rely on trading...


Yes they do , lately my villagers only craft diys I already know. There are so many I still need that they can craft. Also can we get another way to get seasonal DIYs . Getting them from balloons is such a pain. I can’t seem to get the last two tree branch DIYs.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

The balloons are awful. 15 balloons today and not a single fall DIY.


----------



## azurill

JasonAldeanMG said:


> The balloons are awful. 15 balloons today and not a single fall DIY.


Between yesterday and today I collected 30 and got 1 fall DIY. It was the trees bounty little tree.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

azurill said:


> Between yesterday and today I collected 30 and got 1 fall DIY. It was the trees bounty little tree.


It's horrible how hard these are to get .


Just because I'm going to keep track of the items I get from balloons. 
1:50 Sturdy Sewing box


----------



## Starboard

Wow I'm on a roll today...

Now that DIYs are brought up, why is collecting pinecones and acorns so tedious? I recently got a recipe for the leaf pile which requires 3 pinecones, and I must have spent 3 minutes straight mashing the A-button on a tree without even getting one! I got 40 twigs before I gave up and I'm actually starting to wonder if this is bad for the A button? It's probably not but it makes me angsty... 

Also why do I need pinecones and weeds to make a pile of leaves!? Why can't I use the millions of leaves I just shook out of that poor tree!???? Or you know, twigs since they have leaves on them!?? Omg.


----------



## azurill

JasonAldeanMG said:


> It's horrible how hard these are to get .
> 
> 
> Just because I'm going to keep track of the items I get from balloons.
> 1:50 Sturdy Sewing box


Yes it is. I get they are rare but can they be a little less rare. That’s a good idea I should probably keep track of what I get . See if there is a pattern.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Starboard said:


> Wow I'm on a roll today...
> 
> Now that DIYs are brought up, why is collecting pinecones and acorns so tedious? I recently got a recipe for the leaf pile which requires 3 pinecones, and I must have spent 3 minutes straight mashing the A-button on a tree without even getting one! I got 40 twigs before I gave up and I'm actually starting to wonder if this is bad for the A button? It's probably not but it makes me angsty...
> 
> Also why do I need pinecones and weeds to make a pile of leaves!? Why can't I use the millions of leaves I just shook out of that poor tree!???? Or you know, twigs since they have leaves on them!?? Omg.


Glad I am not the only one concerned with killing the A button. On average I shake a tree 15 times before getting a pinecone/acorn.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



azurill said:


> Yes it is. I get they are rare but can they be a little less rare. That’s a good idea I should probably keep track of what I get . See if there is a pattern.



Should we have a new thread for balloon tracking?


----------



## azurill

Starboard said:


> Wow I'm on a roll today...
> 
> Now that DIYs are brought up, why is collecting pinecones and acorns so tedious? I recently got a recipe for the leaf pile which requires 3 pinecones, and I must have spent 3 minutes straight mashing the A-button on a tree without even getting one! I got 40 twigs before I gave up and I'm actually starting to wonder if this is bad for the A button? It's probably not but it makes me angsty...
> 
> Also why do I need pinecones and weeds to make a pile of leaves!? Why can't I use the millions of leaves I just shook out of that poor tree!???? Or you know, twigs since they have leaves on them!?? Omg.


Yea it is a pain to find acorns and Pinecones. I usually shake a tree about 15 times and give up if I can only get twigs. It would be better if you could make the pile of leaves with twigs and weeds instead.


----------



## Corrie

JasonAldeanMG said:


> It's horrible how hard these are to get .
> 
> 
> Just because I'm going to keep track of the items I get from balloons.
> 1:50 Sturdy Sewing box


It was like this for the sakura themed diys for me. I didn't get a single one. Meanwhile the summer shells I got basically all of them. It's weird. I haven't played since the fall update so we'll see how common the fall diys are.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

Corrie said:


> It was like this for the sakura themed diys for me. I didn't get a single one. Meanwhile the summer shells I got basically all of them. It's weird. I haven't played since the fall update so we'll see how common the fall diys are.


I have a couple of the cherry blossom DIY's and all of the summer ones. Ridiculous how I the ones I like I can't get.


----------



## azurill

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I have a couple of the cherry blossom DIY's and all of the summer ones. Ridiculous how I the ones I like I can't get.


Yes the cherry blossom ones were hard to get . I only got a few of those. Most of the DIYs I got at that time were the egg ones. I did manage to get all summer ones.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

how to get back to this game and finish my island yahoo answers


----------



## lenoreluna

<long rant>
I am VERY annoyed at Nintendo for making getting certain island features (airport color, fruit, etc) such a frustrating process, forcing us to reset for insane hours if we want specific features. Especially after the game was delayed not once, but twice! It really wouldn't be that hard to let us choose a fruit and airport color at least!!!! That would help so much! On your flight in, have the nooklings ask you "What fruit do you see down on the island?" And then "We should be landing soon, what color is the airport?" Maybe throw in an "I don't know" option that randomly picks a fruit/airport color for people who like the randomness. Both of these are easy "pick" functions that even novice coders like me can do! Or let us move the town hall!!! Seriously, we can move every other dang building in the game but not biggest most important one that takes up the most space?! Shame on you Nintendo for putting in a random question at the beginning that has no effect on the game and not putting these options in! And if you try to use modding software to mod your island so you can get what you want, they ban you for cheating! At least offer a paid customization service where we can pay you to customize an island for us, if you are going to ban modding/save editing!!! I love this game because it fun and creative but I also have horrible OCD and want my island a certain way.

Other complaints I have:
-No batch crafting!! Ugh, this needs to be added. Making bait is PAINFUL!
-Beach terraforming - why is this not a thing?
-We need more furniture! Everything is so boring!
-Only 50 custom pattern slots? WTF?! We need at least 100!
-Why did they take out perfect fruit? And then put the fruit on our passport!
-Lack of NPCs like Gracie, Brewster, Tortimer, etc. We may see them in later updates though
-Why can we not customize town hall and/or the airport like we could in new leaf? Ugh...
-I miss changing the type of your house (ie castle, zen castle, modern, etc) - this was also in new leaf and not brought back!
-Stupid blocking boulder rocks on the beach! They are pointless, ugly as all get out, and you can't put furniture on them! Who thought that was a good idea?
</long rant>


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

azurill said:


> Yes the cherry blossom ones were hard to get . I only got a few of those. Most of the DIYs I got at that time were the egg ones. I did manage to get all summer ones.


The eggs really messed up the cherry blossom items.


----------



## azurill

JasonAldeanMG said:


> The eggs really messed up the cherry blossom items.


Yes they did. They really should not have had both at the same time. Would have been better if they did two weeks for each. First two weeks could have been cherry blossom . Second  two weeks could have been eggs .


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

azurill said:


> Yes they did. They really should not have had both at the same time. Would have been better if they did two weeks for each. First two weeks could have been cherry blossom . Second  two weeks could have been eggs .


Agreed. It was too much at once. That's why I'm trying to get these DIY's now, because I bet Halloween is going to be busy.


----------



## azurill

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Agreed. It was too much at once. That's why I'm trying to get these DIY's now, because I bet Halloween is going to be busy.


Yea same here . Halloween should be busy.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

azurill said:


> Yea same here . Halloween should be busy.


Then after Halloween is Harvest festival. September is kinda slow until the new update but the next two months should be busy.


----------



## Starboard

lenoreluna said:


> <long rant>
> I am VERY annoyed at Nintendo for making getting certain island features (airport color, fruit, etc) such a frustrating process, forcing us to reset for insane hours if we want specific features. Especially after the game was delayed not once, but twice! It really wouldn't be that hard to let us choose a fruit and airport color at least!!!! That would help so much! On your flight in, have the nooklings ask you "What fruit do you see down on the island?" And then "We should be landing soon, what color is the airport?" Maybe throw in an "I don't know" option that randomly picks a fruit/airport color for people who like the randomness. Both of these are easy "pick" functions that even novice coders like me can do! Or let us move the town hall!!! Seriously, we can move every other dang building in the game but not biggest most important one that takes up the most space?! Shame on you Nintendo for putting in a random question at the beginning that has no effect on the game and not putting these options in! And if you try to use modding software to mod your island so you can get what you want, they ban you for cheating! At least offer a paid customization service where we can pay you to customize an island for us, if you are going to ban modding/save editing!!! I love this game because it fun and creative but I also have horrible OCD and want my island a certain way.
> 
> Other complaints I have:
> -No batch crafting!! Ugh, this needs to be added. Making bait is PAINFUL!
> -Beach terraforming - why is this not a thing?
> -We need more furniture! Everything is so boring!
> -Only 50 custom pattern slots? WTF?! We need at least 100!
> -Why did they take out perfect fruit? And then put the fruit on our passport!
> -Lack of NPCs like Gracie, Brewster, Tortimer, etc. We may see them in later updates though
> -Why can we not customize town hall and/or the airport like we could in new leaf? Ugh...
> -I miss changing the type of your house (ie castle, zen castle, modern, etc) - this was also in new leaf and not brought back!
> -Stupid blocking boulder rocks on the beach! They are pointless, ugly as all get out, and you can't put furniture on them! Who thought that was a good idea?
> </long rant>


I agree, Nintendo seems to like rubbing in the whole "you don't have control over everything" mantra but I mean, it's a video game! If I want to be stuck with things I don't like, well I can just live in the real world  

And as for NPCs I'm begging for Reese and Cyrus. Please change my ugly furniture colours for me pleeeeaseee. Sorry Nintendo but I hate the idea of trading for alllll these things. Lots of people find it fun but then lots don't, so they need to implement an alternative option to make it fun for everyone. Just please.


----------



## Yujian

I'm gonna mini rant
So I skipped ahead to winter because I was too impatient to wait for frozen items but holy crap I hate snow boys now!
Like seriously what a bunch of picky little ***** 
(Got everything I need though thank God!)
Ok I just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

The dialogue/excessive confirmation to just visit islands (especially during back to back trades) really takes its toll on my wrist just to button mash 

There needs to be a button dedicated to storing items instead of having to click "put in storage" every damn time. Same thing with taking things out 

I just don't understand why in NL and even in PG you could drop 9 items max on the ground yet they took that QoL feature out in NH? Really why??


----------



## meggiewes

LittleMissPanda said:


> I just don't understand why in NL and even in PG you could drop 9 items max on the ground yet they took that QoL feature out in NH? Really why??



Wait, what do you mean with this part? I can drop nine items on the ground in a square around my character like I could normally. Or do you mean something else?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

meggiewes said:


> Wait, what do you mean with this part? I can drop nine items on the ground in a square around my character like I could normally. Or do you mean something else?


It's exactly that! Just highlight nine items in your pockets and you have the option of dropping them all. At least in the older games


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

LittleMissPanda said:


> It's exactly that! Just highlight nine items in your pockets and you have the option of dropping them all. At least in the older games



This existed in the older games?! I feel so cheated.  The game would feel so much less tedious if bulk everything was a thing.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

TheSillyPuppy said:


> This existed in the older games?! I feel so cheated.  The game would feel so much less tedious if bulk everything was a thing.


IKR!? Like why is it so hard for Nintendo to implement QoL features? Why introduce something so good in an older game just to remove it in the supposedly "next gen" game?


----------



## Sharksheep

I hate getting repeats on mystery islands when I'm trying to fill a plot. Out of 182 islands, I got 40 repeats. 21% of the islands I went to had a villager I saw at least once this session. 

If I have to use up 380 some tickets in a single day to get a villager, fine but I shouldnt be getting repeats in the same day.


----------



## meggiewes

LittleMissPanda said:


> It's exactly that! Just highlight nine items in your pockets and you have the option of dropping them all. At least in the older games



Oh! I only started with New Leaf and I honestly never tried bulk dropping things. I didn't know that was a thing! I thought you ALWAYS had to do it one by one.


----------



## ams

I just need The Roost back. I feel like I’ve been patient long enough.


----------



## TheDuke55

@lenoreluna This is kind of the staple for all of the other Animal Crossings. It's always been kind of random what you got. The only thing was that answers determined how you looked. Which you can change on a whim now instead of hoping you selected the right questions. I don't know how I feel about that since being able to change your entire face which would require heavy surgery seems kind of weird.

Not that I am fighting against what you said. They don't even ask you anything anymore when you start up the game besides the basics. You would think they'd allow it finally. I don't really like the idea of customizing your entire look with a mirror.

But yeah batch crafting could had been an easy update. Especially for a dry spell in September when they're pretty much sleeping on us. Like why can't we bulk craft something if we have enough materials? And on that note, why the hell can't we craft with materials in storage and pockets? Why must we pull it all out and hope this time we have the right stuff? This is 2020 get with the times Nintendo.

For all the delays this game got they aren't really impressing me. They could had done better with the QoL and updates in general.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Im SO ANNOYED that there’s a limit on inclines & bridges. I only need like 4 bridges and need 10 inclines. Why does it have to be 8 of each  what if I need more inclines than bridges!!


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## DJStarstryker

Starting to get pretty darn bored of NH. I was OK with updates at first because I figured they would've rolled out more stuff into the game by now. This pace is so slow.


----------



## Aurita

Oldcatlady said:


> Im SO ANNOYED that there’s a limit on inclines & bridges. I only need like 4 bridges and need 10 inclines. Why does it have to be 8 of each  what if I need more inclines than bridges!!


Ah yes!! This is what I came here for! I wish it was 16 total limit and we could decide how many of each we wanted instead :/ 

also I’m sure this has been mentioned before but I hate how putting custom designs on paths gets rid of the path sounds  I like the path sounds so I can’t bring myself to cover my main paths with custom designs


----------



## John Wick

I'm angry that a main AC switch title is so pissweak compared to the mobile game and NL.

PC gets all the attention to detail because of money grab cookies.

We paid for a premium AC title and many of us, myself included, bought a switch for that game alone.

I feel utterly scammed. Again.


----------



## Starboard

I miss how the sheep looked with their scarves in previous games. I thought it was creative and unique since they were big fluffy sheep and didn't need a shirt. I know people think the shirts are cute now but they kind of look like they're being corsetted and it just looks weird and uncomfortable to me? Like, they might as well shear themselves if they're going to be wearing tight tops lol.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## KittenNoir

ams said:


> I just need The Roost back. I feel like I’ve been patient long enough.


I would also like the roost back  if they did bring it back I would want it to play the cute song the roost from New Leaf but I don't think that would happen   I don't like tho house we have only had one upgrade for the nooks cranny.  I liked in New Leaf trying to buy a certain amount to try unlock the next upgrade. Plus having an upgrade would mean more items in the store.


----------



## Starboard

Mezzanine said:


> I don't like that the spirit of what made Animal Crossing enjoyable in the first place is fading. I can load up my GameCube or New Leaf save files and have a blast because there isn't any weird, anxious pressure to terraform or turn my island into some 5 star resort with something in every corner. It feels like the series is getting cashgrabby, and that's become obvious with how Nintendo treats Pocketcamp players. Or I'm just overreacting as usual.


I don't think you're overreacting, I also get a cash-grabby kind of feel. I mean it doesn't help that they made Nintendo Online paid at almost the same time as making us _need_ to trade for things. That's kind of a red flag to me. Also in the age of social media sharing it's definitely a lot harder to not feel pressure about how you're going in your game. It's kind of why I always treated AC as a solo experience, because it comes with no pressure. Even if you're not going to share it, the fact that you're not utilising one of the game's main draws feels bad since it feels like they skimped out on the other stuff to give us this instead.


----------



## KittenNoir

Starboard said:


> I don't think you're overreacting, I also get a cash-grabby kind of feel. I mean it doesn't help that they made Nintendo Online paid at almost the same time as making us _need_ to trade for things. That's kind of a red flag to me. Also in the age of social media sharing it's definitely a lot harder to not feel pressure about how you're going in your game. It's kind of why I always treated AC as a solo experience, because it comes with no pressure. Even if you're not going to share it, the fact that you're not utilising one of the game's main draws feels bad since it feels like they skimped out on the other stuff to give us this instead.


I always treated New Leaf as a solo experience and when New Horizons was announced I was like I might try playing with others. I do not like the idea of paying for membership tho I do have it tho because sadly without it I would not have as many items, things complete as I do if I did not have it. But I play PS4 and I do have online membership for it as I feel like those kinds of games have way more content and things to do online than animal crossing.


----------



## Starboard

KittenNoir said:


> I would also like the roost back  if they did bring it back I would want it to play the cute song the roost from New Leaf but I don't think that would happen


Yesss I loved the Roost music from New Leaf! I'm thinking maybe there's a chance they'll bring it back since Town Hall and the museum have similar music to NL. Fingers crossed 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



KittenNoir said:


> I always treated New Leaf as a solo experience and when New Horizons was announced I was like I might try playing with others. I do not like the idea of paying for membership tho I do have it tho because sadly without it I would not have as many items, things complete as I do if I did not have it. But I play PS4 and I do have online membership for it as I feel like those kinds of games have way more content and things to do online than animal crossing.


Yeah I've heard several people saying the ACNH online experience isn't very good. I think if they added something like Club Tortimer from New Leaf it would make it seem more worth it. At the moment lots of people seem to have it just to have access to all the furniture which is a bit sad to me :/


----------



## Dim

Whyyyy isn't red nova light an option -.-


----------



## Piroshi

I'm at the point right now that I'm about ready to just quit the game until a decent chunk of the updates come out. In past games, I always had a variety of things to do each day and plenty of things to work toward. In this game, by the time a new update comes out I'm already mostly finished with the content from the previous update, so I'm mainly doing the same things over and over again and it feels very repetitive. And it doesn't feel worth it to turn the game on just for the few things I have left. Honestly, if I had known the game would rely this heavily on updates (most of which don't introduce anything new to the series), I would have held off on buying it for a while. 

Also, maybe someday they'll let us store flowers (please help there are so many) and my villagers will be able to have nice yards instead of allergies.


----------



## Arjh

Cant believe I have to pay actual money to 'dream', I haven't played in ages so thought I'd give it a go now the dream suite is back. The fact that you now have to pay to do anything online is a disgrace, never had to do that with acnl. It's really put me off playing now.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Arjh said:


> Cant believe I have to pay actual money to 'dream', I haven't played in ages so thought I'd give it a go now the dream suite is back. The fact that you now have to pay to do anything online is a disgrace, never had to do that with acnl. It's really put me off playing now.



The Xbox and Playstation had paid online services way before so the switch to a subscription model is pretty much inevitable for Nintendo. The good thing is that it's somewhat affordable. PS Plus and Xbox Live cost $60 a year but Nintendo Online is just $20. I remember back during release day where everyone in my local ACNH group was rushing to form a family plan with each other to save up on the costs (myself included) lmao.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I don't like that you can't gift presents to Villagers who are sitting down, so it makes the process of getting a villager's photo even more tedious, especially when K.K. visits or there are chairs outside of Resident's Services.

Also hate how despite paying money to buy paywall amiibo cards to move in specific villagers, you still have to go through a loooong, needlessly complicated process of gifting those amiibo visitors the item they want (sometimes requiring materials you may not have on hand), fowarding the next day and repeating the process 3 more times before they finally decide to move in. Why?


----------



## Zane

I haven’t gotten any seasonal recipes in days so I decided to camp for balloons, already farmed five or six and not one DIY -.-‘ Tedious.

Also I hope there’s a way they can optimize the game somehow in the future, I visited a very decorated island in a dream and I don’t know how that person could stand playing in their game - it lagged _everywhere_. There’s only one area on my island where frame rate drops pretty badly and even that drives me nuts lol


----------



## trashpedia

DJStarstryker said:


> Starting to get pretty darn bored of NH. I was OK with updates at first because I figured they would've rolled out more stuff into the game by now. This pace is so slow.



I thought it was just me as well. I thought it would update at least once a month but so far we've only had 3 updates in the last 6 months. This isn't too bad on paper, but the thing is the updates aren't that big and are usually enough to keep me entertained for a couple weeks before I put it back down again. I kinda expected more tbh.....


----------



## Shinjukuwu

My rant is the problem I faced today, campsite villagers being there on the same day another villager has moved in and is in boxes. I did ask in a thread if anyone has had a similar issue and and if it was safe, but unfortunately no-one who posted in it experienced this (although it was lovely that they tried to help). 
Just really frustrating not being able to invite someone to live on your island over the fact that it would leave 2 villagers in boxes (one moving in, one moving out). And it had been ages since I got a campsite villager


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Shinjukuwu said:


> My rant is the problem I faced today, campsite villagers being there on the same day another villager has moved in and is in boxes. I did ask in a thread if anyone has had a similar issue and and if it was safe, but unfortunately no-one who posted in it experienced this (although it was lovely that they tried to help).
> Just really frustrating not being able to invite someone to live on your island over the fact that it would leave 2 villagers in boxes (one moving in, one moving out). And it had been ages since I got a campsite villager


If you have one moving in today, they'll be out of boxes tomorrow.
If you invite a campsite visitor today, the person they're kicking out will only be in boxes tomorrow...
 So it won't leave two villagers in boxes on the same day at all?


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Tinkeringbell said:


> If you have one moving in today, they'll be out of boxes tomorrow.
> If you invite a campsite visitor today, the person they're kicking out will only be in boxes tomorrow...
> So it won't leave two villagers in boxes on the same day at all?


Oh really? I didn't know that! Normally when you invite a campsite villager to replace a villager they go in boxes immediately.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Shinjukuwu said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that! Normally when you invite a campsite villager to replace a villager they go in boxes immediately.


Hmm I may misremember. I seem to recall Isabelle announcing that it's Xs last day also when I invited random campsite villagers.. but online guides do say they do put the villager in boxes right away...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Shinjukuwu said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that! Normally when you invite a campsite villager to replace a villager they go in boxes immediately.



I just invited a campsite visitor today, and I can confirm that the villager they replace goes into boxes *immediately*.

Not sure if this will help you, but I had an empty plot filled today (after finding a villager while island hopping) and also invited the campsite visitor (who kicked out another resident) with no issue.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Tinkeringbell said:


> Hmm I may misremember. I seem to recall Isabelle announcing that it's Xs last day also when I invited random campsite villagers.. but online guides do say they do put the villager in boxes right away...


Yeah, I've only had the Isabelle announcement when a villager who had asked to leave was on their last day on the island. Otherwise, it's immediate effect.


TheSillyPuppy said:


> I just invited a campsite visitor today, and I can confirm that the villager they replace goes into boxes *immediately*.
> 
> Not sure if this will help you, but I had an empty plot filled today (after finding a villager while island hopping) and also invited the campsite visitor (who kicked out another resident) with no issue.



Oh yeah I've done that before, thank you~ i wish that happened this time, just bad luck I suppose.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Shinjukuwu said:


> Yeah, I've only had the Isabelle ann
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I've done that before, thank you~ i wish that happened this time, just bad luck I suppose.



Ah, I see the difference between the two scenarios (had to dig up your original thread). I haven't heard of that glitch before. Apologies that I can't help you.  I hope you cross paths with Candi again in the future!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Ah, I see the difference between the two scenarios (had to dig up your original thread). I haven't heard of that glitch before. Apologies that I can't help you.  I hope you cross paths with Candi again in the future!


No not at all! I really appreciate you and the others who posted trying to help! 
Thank you


----------



## plantlover

Acorn and pine cone drop rates are so low. ;_; And I love all autumn items. But maybe it's my fault since I have too much fruit trees. But that will change now. :|


----------



## John Wick

Six months later and they keep putting back the old mostly useless crap, like the DS, and calling it new.

Maybe in ten years we'll have the thousands of missing NL items.


----------



## Sefyre

I am so. So. Frustrated right now that I need to vent.

I'm 60+ NMTs into island hopping for a Snooty and I've been running into Pop Stars, Jocks, Normals, and Crankies out the wazoo. Sisterly, Lazy, and Snooty are tied for fewest. 

I've run into 5 villagers twice which includes one of the few Snooties I don't want. 

I don't know if this is normal or not, but given the variety of animals available, I'm both disappointed and discouraged.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Ugh.

Carrie never ever did anything cute. Always just walking around. 
After I delivered her a horrible purple poncho thing on request of another villager that she would wear continually, today she asked if she could leave and I was like 'Yes, finally, why didn't you ask sooner!'

Now she's standing around near Resident Services, singing together with Kidd... Why didn't you do that before you got your horrible purple poncho and before I got rid of you?!


----------



## AssassinVicz

Campsite villagers only picking one current villager to move out.

I really wish it cycled through everyone else rather than sticking to just one. I know it’s fixed if you close the game and reopen it, aslong as it didn’t auto save.

But I just wish it manually did that. Since I’m stuck with Lucky who I want, trying to constantly kick out Erik who I want to keep. It’s annoying.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I don't think you're overreacting, I also get a cash-grabby kind of feel. I mean it doesn't help that they made Nintendo Online paid at almost the same time as making us _need_ to trade for things. That's kind of a red flag to me. Also in the age of social media sharing it's definitely a lot harder to not feel pressure about how you're going in your game. It's kind of why I always treated AC as a solo experience, because it comes with no pressure. Even if you're not going to share it, the fact that you're not utilising one of the game's main draws feels bad since it feels like they skimped out on the other stuff to give us this instead.


Don't forget you need an entire console to make one island. Defend Nintendo all you want, but they could had found an alternative. Not you, just anyone who disagrees. It's a blatant cashgrab.



FlimsyAxe said:


> The Xbox and Playstation had paid online services way before so the switch to a subscription model is pretty much inevitable for Nintendo. The good thing is that it's somewhat affordable. PS Plus and Xbox Live cost $60 a year but Nintendo Online is just $20. I remember back during release day where everyone in my local ACNH group was rushing to form a family plan with each other to save up on the costs (myself included) lmao.


Yeah but Nintendo's online is barebone compared to the PS and Xbox which offer so much more. Hell for the longest time cloud saves literally didn't work for anything (and might still not) And it was one of the reasons for paid membership. Plus they often give fully fleshed out servers for their online games whereas Nintendo is still having us rely on each others connections.


Anyone else think it's sad that it's been half a year and we haven't gotten that many updates? And we're still waiting on the roost and Nook's third (or final) upgrade.


----------



## Jessi

I revisited older animal crossing games, and made me really realize how rushed NH is. Just little things that made the game feel so good is now gone. I do love certain things from NH like terraforming and being able to form an island to anything you want, but if they added the dialogue and stuff from older games with the stuff that makes NH good. Then they would have a perfect game


----------



## buny

i think the dialogue is a problem since NL so i don't consider it a NH problem. If anything i think the dialogue is better in NH, but the problem is there should definitely *more* dialogue. Like, the lines have improved, but they really should have added more, so the villagers didn't repeat themselves that much


----------



## Faux

I wish Audie would just.
Stop.
Exercising.

Like, girl.  I haven't seen you in your mumu once in over a month now.  Come on.


----------



## Jessi

Centuria said:


> I wish Audie would just.
> Stop.
> Exercising.
> 
> Like, girl.  I haven't seen you in your mumu once in over a month now.  Come on.


Dude the main reason why I got rid of audie. Its like all she does


----------



## Faux

Jessi said:


> Dude the main reason why I got rid of audie. Its like all she does



It's really sad!  I love the general aesthetic she has, but she's so uninteresting when this is _all_ she does.  :[


----------



## Dunquixote

I wish Roscoe would stop singing now and then. I love Roscoe but the cranky’s singing voice doesn’t suit him and while it was cute at first, it actually is kind of annoying me. He is a dreamie but I might replace him eventually (though he goes really well with my theme and looks good in the noble coat).


----------



## Mr_Persona

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda bummed that your starting villagers can only be a Jock and an Uchi. Kind of a strange combo imo. Why couldn't it be any of the other personalities?


Yeah l know and they should have at least 2 more villagers as your starter which is total of 4.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

My other problem with the game is that the hour music sounds too goofy. I liked the past AC hour music.


----------



## Starboard

Mr_Persona said:


> My other problem with the game is that the hour music sounds too goofy. I liked the past AC hour music.


I miss the piano music from NL, specifically the main theme and 1am. There are some hours in NH I like for example 2am but I'm not a fan of most of the afternoon music which is when I play the most. It doesn't remind me of an island at all and 5pm in particular reminds me of strolling in NYC or some other urban place... It's weird! And 2pm is so annoying I never play at 2pm. I can't believe they don't have an option to turn the music off at this point. Nothing bad will happen if they just put the option in there, I don't know why they won't do it!

Edit: I forgot to mention I also miss the raining music in NL, where it all became twinkly, wheras in NH the music is only slightly different


----------



## John Wick

Really depressed over this game and the hideous item/wall/floor and rug graphics and lack of, compared to NL.

I went through every wall and floor and Saharah rugs and they are garbage.
Do toddlers design these? 

It makes me so angry that in NL, and even WW, we had better flooring.

I gave up on my house today.
Just about ready to give up on the entire game.

I want the quality items including furniture, food, all RV items, walls, rugs and flooring from NL back.

Take a look at the rugs, really.
Absolute RUBBISH, and for a new main SWITCH AC game! :-/


----------



## PajamaCat

plantlover said:


> Acorn and pine cone drop rates are so low. ;_; And I love all autumn items. But maybe it's my fault since I have too much fruit trees. But that will change now. :|


The other day I shook every single tree on my island and I didn't get any of either. And the only DIY I've got so far is the one Isabelle passed out a while ago. I get not making it too easy to find seasonal items but it's getting kind of ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Sefyre

@PajamaCat If I shake each tree - doesn't matter what kind - enough times (anywhere from 1 to 20+), I can get acorns or pine cones from them all... But it's a super tedious process.


----------



## TheDuke55

I see a lot of folks claiming how they prefer the monthly updates opposed to everything being on our lap at the get go, which I am fine with, but quite a few also claim that Nintendo already have these updates planned and they are waiting on them.

I feel like if that is the case, than why is it taking them until March 2021 to introduce the Mario anniversary furniture? To me this just blatantly screams that they're behind. Had I know back in March how barebone that game was I would had waited. Heck it's almost the end of the year now and we aren't as far in with the updates as I thought we would be.

This is reminding me about Sega's handling of the servers of Phantasy Star Universe (except JPs) where they were a year behind updates and the stuff that was being updated online was stuff available from day 1 on the physical offline copy. So the stuff was there, they just slept on it and it probably wasn't that hard to just code it to be online as well.

The game never even got the online exclusive updates before SoJ decided to just kill the overseas servers. Take a note from Sega Nintendo. Don't do that.


----------



## KittenNoir

I have nothing to complain about at the moment but I swear if the Halloween update has horrible furniture/ or items in generally I will back here to rant :/


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I see a lot of folks claiming how they prefer the monthly updates opposed to everything being on our lap at the get go, which I am fine with, but quite a few also claim that Nintendo already have these updates planned and they are waiting on them.
> 
> I feel like if that is the case, than why is it taking them until March 2021 to introduce the Mario anniversary furniture? To me this just blatantly screams that they're behind. Had I know back in March how barebone that game was I would had waited. Heck it's almost the end of the year now and we aren't as far in with the updates as I thought we would be.
> 
> This is reminding me about Sega's handling of the servers of Phantasy Star Universe (except JPs) where they were a year behind updates and the stuff that was being updated online was stuff available from day 1 on the physical offline copy. So the stuff was there, they just slept on it and it probably wasn't that hard to just code it to be online as well.
> 
> The game never even got the online exclusive updates before SoJ decided to just kill the overseas servers. Take a note from Sega Nintendo. Don't do that.


Without a doubt they’re behind. At least that’s what it feels like to me.

The entire game has been a rushed unfinished mess since release. I’m not sure why they released a game clearly not finished. It's just a really shady thing to do. Not sure if it’s because fans were whining or if they just wanted to make bank but it’s been quite a drag. But it’s made it even worse because they are now rushed for updates because fans are upset that they were sold an unfinished game and want all the content that was removed asap, which I do too.

If it isn’t fairly obvious, I’m still butthurt. When a new addition to a series comes out, it should contain most, if not all of what was in the previous games. Usually people complain about new games being exactly like the old games with barely anything new added (Pokemon for example) but never have I ever seen it where they remove over half of the stuff. It’s just mind-blowing and upsetting. It’s like when a loved one does something horrible. You still love them because they’re your loved one but it still gives a bad taste in your mouth whenever you see them and that won’t go away.


----------



## Solio

TheDuke55 said:


> I see a lot of folks claiming how they prefer the monthly updates opposed to everything being on our lap at the get go, which I am fine with, but quite a few also claim that Nintendo already have these updates planned and they are waiting on them.
> 
> I feel like if that is the case, than why is it taking them until March 2021 to introduce the Mario anniversary furniture? To me this just blatantly screams that they're behind. Had I know back in March how barebone that game was I would had waited. Heck it's almost the end of the year now and we aren't as far in with the updates as I thought we would be.
> 
> This is reminding me about Sega's handling of the servers of Phantasy Star Universe (except JPs) where they were a year behind updates and the stuff that was being updated online was stuff available from day 1 on the physical offline copy. So the stuff was there, they just slept on it and it probably wasn't that hard to just code it to be online as well.
> 
> The game never even got the online exclusive updates before SoJ decided to just kill the overseas servers. Take a note from Sega Nintendo. Don't do that.


ACNH was already delayed, so I doubt the updates are result of time crunch.
I didnt mind the updates at first. They can add a lot of potential lifespan to a game, IF the base game is fleshed out.
However, more and more I get the impression that they're just holding things back to artificially pad the lifespan of the game. For example, Redd and the art gallery. These features have been staples of the series, yet they arbitrarily waited until 2 months after the release to add it. The same goes for Store-upgrades, Brewster and Gyroids. We expect them to be there, we KNOW it's in the game's code, yet they're still holding out on us.
Like, I always try to remind people that we cant expect the devs to keep on carrying all the content from past titles over. But I cant help but feel disappointed when all the "updates" turn out to be just stuff we've seen before since the GameCube-days...


----------



## Arjh

I never get scallops unless I'm using local play & another thing that annoys me about it is how they changed Pascal's voice from deep in ACNL like the crankies to high pitched. To me Pascal suits the deeper voice as it goes better with his 'deep philosopher' type personality.


----------



## meggiewes

I have a tiny fun rant today!

I have spent the past week setting up an elaborate museum area. Everything was perfect! Then I was putting together my benches for the second main courtyard and discovered...

I AM ONE SPACE OFF!

So, I have to move my museum again. But then the spacing should be perfect!

Told ya it was a fun rant! ♡


----------



## HappyTails

Why can't we register a wet suit under wand outfits?


----------



## Corrie

Arjh said:


> I never get scallops unless I'm using local play & another thing that annoys me about it is how they changed Pascal's voice from deep in ACNL like the crankies to high pitched. To me Pascal suits the deeper voice as it goes better with his 'deep philosopher' type personality.



Same with Lloid! Like what did they do to him?????


----------



## Starboard

Corrie said:


> Same with Lloid! Like what did they do to him?????


Lolll I was so surprised when I first talked to Lloid, his voice must be the highest pitch of all the NPCs and it kind of creeped me out


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> Lolll I was so surprised when I first talked to Lloid, his voice must be the highest pitch of all the NPCs and it kind of creeped me out


It's totally creepy! I stared at the screen all confused. Now I just turn the volume down, poor guy lol


----------



## cocoacat

I'm still disappointed that it seems we'll never get the fun and flashy items from Pocket Camp in NH and the updates are slow and lacking.

It's sad that I'm more excited to decorate for fall and winter in Pocket Camp than NH. Even with less items (I play free), I feel like there's more variety. I don't need an air conditioner in 8 different colors... I want stuff I can use. 

NH gave us the ability to place outdoor furniture.... but gave us very little actual outdoor furniture to work with.  I don't want to have to time travel months ahead just to get seasonal items for now, and I fear the PC Halloween stuff is going to be better than NH's.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I'm having a long day at work (meeting booked over my lunch and having to have another meeting after normal work hours because the people I need to discuss with have no time on their calendars...) and I've talked to my campsite visitor (Flora) for an hour combined so far... I'm not looking forward to convincing her to move in after work.


----------



## paleogamer11

I don't know why Pascal doesn't show up everytime I get a scallop.

It bugs me that several people are obsessed with Raymond.

It also bug me when a certain villager is on many islands.

I don't like island where there villager setup isn't one villager for each personality plus one random male and one random female.

I dislike how I'm forced to invite my first camper.

These are all of mine for now.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

I did catch around 50 sea creatures today and not one scallop. Pascal better show up on the first one tomorrow! 

I thought I had gifted Kidd enough tailored jackets to get rid of an awful fishing vest he got from one of those 'please deliver my apologies for me' presents. Today I saw him wearing it again, for hours on end.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

It bugs me that you walk into the airport from the corner, but once inside you are in the center of the back wall.  Make the geometry work!


----------



## Jaco

I'm a little dismayed by the amount of new content that PC gets every month. I get that it's a mobile freemium game, but with NH's sales being as bonkers as they are you'd think that Nintendo would have all hands on deck churning out content and eventually DLC for New Horizon. You could genuinely turn this game into a long-term, multi-year cash cow if they wanted to.

I'm just not seeing that attention yet. I'm hoping it's all behind the scenes. The lack of furniture is one thing, but I'm just seriously curious why basic features like diving, gyroids, the Roost, Katrina, have to be so thoroughly time-locked (if they're even arriving at all!! the worst part is not even knowing!)


----------



## trashpedia

I feel like my personal problem with NH is the amount of things you can do daily or things that help you establish a daily routine.

For example, NL had a campground, Nook's Cranny, Able sisters + Label store, and Kicks shoe store that changed their inventories every single day. Plus, you have the Roost, Katrina, and Red. You could also return items back if you had the police station too. They weren't much, but it was small little tasks or things that at least gave you something to do.

So far, NH only has two stores + a visitor each day, which isn't much compared to NL. I found myself just not checking the game altogether for a while since there's a lack to things to check out each day.


----------



## John Wick

trashpedia said:


> I feel like my personal problem with NH is the amount of things you can do daily or things that help you establish a daily routine.
> 
> For example, NL had a campground, Nook's Cranny, Able sisters + Label store, and Kicks shoe store that changed their inventories every single day. Plus, you have the Roost, Katrina, and Red. You could also return items back if you had the police station too.
> 
> So far, NH only has two stores + a visitor each day, which isn't much compared to NL


I miss all of that so much! 

Especially the RV's and items.

Photopia. What a waste of a great NPC.


----------



## meggiewes

trashpedia said:


> You could also return items back if you had the police station too. They weren't much, but it was small little tasks or things that at least gave you something to do.



I might regret asking, but what do you mean that you could return items back if you had the police station? You can actually track down who belonged to what lost item in New Leaf?


----------



## trashpedia

meggiewes said:


> I might regret asking, but what do you mean that you could return items back if you had the police station? You can actually track down who belonged to what lost item in New Leaf?


One of my friends had a police station in their town (I don’t have it) but they did mention a lost and found or something like that, so I don’t remember what they said or how it worked so I’m assuming that’s how it worked? Idk


----------



## Mick

meggiewes said:


> I might regret asking, but what do you mean that you could return items back if you had the police station? You can actually track down who belonged to what lost item in New Leaf?



The police station in New Leaf did not help you find the owner of a lost item! If you brought in a lost item that you found outside, they'd hit you with some excuse about not being able to leave their post or something like that, even though they had a lost and found box _right there_. Which made them essentially useless, unless you preferred asking which npc was visiting over simply running a simple circle around your town. There wasn't much space for the visitors to hide anyway.

To find the owner of your lost item, you just had to go around talking to literally any villager because you couldn't even inspect the item and get a clue. Fun times!

But I'm getting off track: the police station was basically what the recycle box is in New Horizons, except it took up space in your town in the form of a wooden shack or a concrete cylinder.


----------



## meggiewes

Mick said:


> The police station in New Leaf did not help you find the owner of a lost item! If you brought in a lost item that you found outside, they'd hit you with some excuse about not being able to leave their post or something like that, even though they had a lost and found box _right there_. Which made them essentially useless, unless you preferred asking which npc was visiting over simply running a simple circle around your town. There wasn't much space for the visitors to hide anyway.
> 
> To find the owner of your lost item, you just had to go around talking to literally any villager because you couldn't even inspect the item and get a clue. Fun times!
> 
> But I'm getting off track: the police station was basically what the recycle box is in New Horizons, except it took up space in your town in the form of a wooden shack or a concrete cylinder.



That's what I thought. Which is why I was confused about lost and found items. Because lost items didn't show up in the police station!  I do like the new inspect feature in ACNH. It makes it easier to track down the owner.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



trashpedia said:


> One of my friends had a police station in their town (I don’t have it) but they did mention a lost and found or something like that, so I don’t remember what they said or how it worked so I’m assuming that’s how it worked? Idk



Oh! No. It was just a place to find spare items. The game called it a lost and found, but you didn't return those items to anyone. 

I always picked the wooden one in New Leaf because it looked more natural to me.


----------



## Peach_Jam

I wish we could zoom out a lot, at least while terraforming. sometimes I have to walk far away just to see how an area turned out as a whole ;u;


----------



## PumpkabooPie

I totally agree they excluded the tropical fruit in what is supposed to be a tropical paradise game! I was actually really hoping for optional biomes before the game released because I wanted to make a mountainous town and thought the fruits could be biome based! I feel very subjected to the island paradise/resort theme which conflicts with my building mindset in turn.


----------



## Jessi

cocoacat said:


> I'm still disappointed that it seems we'll never get the fun and flashy items from Pocket Camp in NH and the updates are slow and lacking.
> 
> It's sad that I'm more excited to decorate for fall and winter in Pocket Camp than NH. Even with less items (I play free), I feel like there's more variety. I don't need an air conditioner in 8 different colors... I want stuff I can use.
> 
> NH gave us the ability to place outdoor furniture.... but gave us very little actual outdoor furniture to work with.  I don't want to have to time travel months ahead just to get seasonal items for now, and I fear the PC Halloween stuff is going to be better than NH's.


I felt this. When I started NH I was so excited to see them do stuff like they do in pocket camp, but to my surprise they didn't. I was super disappointed in the lack of variety with outdoor furniture in NH


----------



## Jaco

I'm hoping beyond hope that NH gets the PC treatment in the future. 20 or 30 new seasonal items per month would just be so great. What if you were able to get a fortune cookie with 5000 Nook Miles that let you roll for one of those items? Boom, Nook Miles are in play again.


----------



## Jessi

Please let me rotate the camera when I'm trying to take photos outside


----------



## Dracule

Jessi said:


> Please let me rotate the camera when I'm trying to take photos outside


YESSSSS. I NEED THISSS.

On another note:
I find myself wanting new furniture so bad. I’m frustrated that some of my favorite items are in ACNL or Pocket Camp and I can’t use them in ACNH. I just want gloriously giant 5-star items or adorable little food items for my outside decorrrrrr.


----------



## Selene

Little to do except fish, catch bugs, and pick weeds atm
Then again, it's only my second day with this game. I feel like new leaf had a lot more content.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I think the games RNG messed me over for 2 days. My move out window was supposed to be today. I think it landed on Tex. Tex was SICK. I’m low key annoyed that I have to wait until Sunday for another pull...


----------



## Jaco

Jaco said:


> I'm hoping beyond hope that NH gets the PC treatment in the future. 20 or 30 new seasonal items per month would just be so great. What if you were able to get a fortune cookie with 5000 Nook Miles that let you roll for one of those items? Boom, Nook Miles are in play again.



Just a headsup that I'm pretty excited about the Fall update. Another 50 or so Halloween items is pretty cool in my book.

Fingers crossed there's a spooky/creepy set too...


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## meggiewes

Mezzanine said:


> Not really a rant, but it's interesting to see how much unhappiness and dissatisfaction people have with their islands in comparison to the old games. On the sidebar of this site, only 7 people who voted were totally finished with their islands. A majority were only 20-50% finished! It's like being given so much freedom has been overbearing rather than creatively liberating..



I think it is more than that. There is so much perceived pressure to make a perfect themed island that I think it is accidentally causing anxiety. I wish we could have a few different non-themed dream addresses for people to explore so they can see that they don't need the same items that everyone else has.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Mezzanine said:


> Not really a rant, but it's interesting to see how much unhappiness and dissatisfaction people have with their islands in comparison to the old games. On the sidebar of this site, only 7 people who voted were totally finished with their islands. A majority were only 20-50% finished! It's like being given so much freedom has been overbearing rather than creatively liberating..


I don’t know if that’s a measure of dissatisfaction. I’m fairly satisfied at 60-70% complete. It just means I’ve got more ideas for my island! I can’t vouch for everyone but I wouldn’t equate completeness with satisfaction.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Fye

I wouldn't time travel nearly as much as I currently do if we could order at least 10 items from nook shopping at a time  right now I travel back a week every time I start a new project whether its decorating a corner of my island or finally tackling my three characters' empty homes and its a bit of a pain


----------



## Sefyre

meggiewes said:


> I think it is more than that. There is so much perceived pressure to make a perfect themed island that I think it is accidentally causing anxiety. I wish we could have a few different non-themed dream addresses for people to explore so they can see that they don't need the same items that everyone else has.


I would agree and say that it's more than that and that your suggestion is correct, at least for me.

As a new player, I went into this game without knowing even some of the basics - time traveling, different kinds of villagers giving different DIYs, etc - and so when I started to see other people's islands, I got discouraged because I saw what other people could do...

But without understanding how some of the other players got there.

For example, I understood terraforming, but I didn't understand what time traveling could do in terms of getting recipes.

For me, my goal was to furnish the bulk of my island with DIY projects, but because I was late in filling my open plots of land, I inadvertently locked myself out of extra methods to get DIYs.

I didn't know this until later on, but in the meanwhile, seeing all the full DIY sets from people who had played roughly the same number of hours just became maddening.

When I later realized what had happened, I then felt a little stupid and then spoiled - knowing what I knew, yet unable to get it because I didn't time travel.

I'm over it now and I had to distance myself from the community a little, but yeah.

The blank island wasn't what was stifling; it was the wanting and waiting for DIYs to complete a "look" and feel.

As such, what was liberating was finally understanding.


----------



## Starboard

After years of having it on my phone since launch... I deleted Pocket Camp. I wanna say the reason is that it makes me jealous that it has so much more furniture, and that it's kind of slimy and manipulative... but really it's because it takes up so much space it's insane. Every time I went to open it I had to download even more data and wait ages for that. No thanks. I couldn't really enjoy it completely without paying so I don't think I lost much. Anyway this isn't really about NH but I'm curious how many people here have done the same as me.


----------



## meggiewes

Sefyre said:


> -snip for space



That makes a lot of sense hearing it from a person who is new to the games. That is the only thing that is frustrating for me as a person that started with New Leaf. With the last game, it was all about going at your own pace until the last year or so (maybe a bit longer). Then it became super popular among YouTubers to post themselves exploring Dream Addresses that were super elaborate. Suddenly when New Horizons launched it felt like the entire community was in a race to get the "best island".

I feel frustrated over it because I remember my first experience with New Leaf and how it was super chill and super individual. Nobody was worried about if you were time traveling or not. Of course, there was more access to furniture, and you were limited by the PWPs and the patterns you could put outside.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Little rant: It's raining AGAIN and I still don't have dug up all the flowers from the last time it rained... Oh well, tomorrow is another day, but I really wish there was a way to stop flowers from growing after rain!


----------



## meggiewes

Tinkeringbell said:


> Little rant: It's raining AGAIN and I still don't have dug up all the flowers from the last time it rained... Oh well, tomorrow is another day, but I really wish there was a way to stop flowers from growing after rain!



If you are really sick and tired of it, you can place transparent patterns all around your flowers to stop them from spreading.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

meggiewes said:


> If you are really sick and tired of it, you can place transparent patterns all around your flowers to stop them from spreading.




Ah yeah I know about that trick but in my case that still takes longer than just digging up the flowers. I just want a 'no new flowers spawn' switch  I do have patterns in front of e.g. the trees in my orchard to avoid flowers overgrowing there, but they're visible so I know they're there and can't forget about them when I e.g. change up some layout


----------



## moonlights

i hate how long they've made the process of picking up flowers and how easy it is for flowers to breed after a rainy day. spent hours picking up flowers at the top of my island i've just left there bc it was an overgrown mess


----------



## Splinter

Why does there have to be so many flower crowns and door wreath DIY's?


----------



## Starboard

I wish we could have the little downturned mouth (from the thinking pose or "intense" reaction) as our normal mouth. I set out to make a character I invented who often has a serious expression and the goofy smile just throws off the whole look. It looks perfect with the little frowny mouth  

It's also just a cute expression and I wish I could have it permanently no matter what character I make.


----------



## saucySheep

What happened to the sleek series


----------



## LittleMissPanda

As much as I hate to admit it, villagers really are "personality-less" in this game. They're way too nice and polite, and they usually just say one sentence and BOOM, conversation over. I miss the sass 

In past games they absolutely LOVED to talk your head off. They had a lot of interesting things to say. Snooties would talk to you about their boyfriends, Peppies weren't obsessed about becoming pop stars, Lazies just wanted to chill with you and are so moody sometimes, Jocks spoke about school, their hopes and dreams and ambitions (and didn't mention muscles all the time) and crankies didn't act like old grandpas but more like a grumpy next door neighbor. I loved how mean they could be, it was much more realistic, adorable and entertaining. Normals had their moments of sass, too.

In this game villagers are just there to look at and feel good that they live on your island. They're there as "decorations" for our islands (their looks, house exterior/interiors, their overall aesthetic). It's sad but really that's what it's come down to now.


----------



## saucySheep

LittleMissPanda said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, villagers really are "personality-less" in this game. They're way too nice and polite, and they usually just say one sentence and BOOM, conversation over. I miss the sass
> 
> In past games they absolutely LOVED to talk your head off. They had a lot of interesting things to say. Snooties would talk to you about their boyfriends, Peppies weren't obsessed about becoming pop stars, Lazies just wanted to chill with you and are so moody sometimes, Jocks spoke about school, their hopes and dreams and ambitions (and didn't mention muscles all the time) and crankies didn't act like old grandpas but more like a grumpy next door neighbor. I loved how mean they could be, it was much more realistic, adorable and entertaining. Normals had their moments of sass, too.
> 
> In this game villagers are just there to look at and feel good that they live on your island. They're there as "decorations" for our islands (their looks, house exterior/interiors, their overall aesthetic). It's sad but really that's what it's come down to now.


I agree, you couldn't have worded that more beautifully. I've been considering purchasing WW simply to see this wonderful said dialog....


----------



## LittleMissPanda

saucySheep said:


> I agree, you couldn't have worded that more beautifully. I've been considering purchasing WW simply to see this wonderful said dialog....


Trust me, you will see, hear, feel, taste and smell the difference


----------



## saucySheep

LittleMissPanda said:


> Trust me, you will see, hear, feel, taste and smell the difference


I love that lol. I've seen pictures of the WW villagers saying some _mean _things lol, like I saw one of Genji telling the villager that he repainted the villagers roof because "the paint was old and crusty" and then the villager said "lame!" and Genji was like "wEll I hOPE yOU hAte It tHen!!!!!!"  c'mon Genji when did you forget your bigheadedness


----------



## MidnightAura

The poor dialogue and no personality  is pretty much why I barely play Hew Horizons anymore.
I play the other games regularly. I don’t want to play island decorator.


----------



## Solio

saucySheep said:


> I love that lol. I've seen pictures of the WW villagers saying some _mean _things lol, like I saw one of Genji telling the villager that he repainted the villagers roof because "the paint was old and crusty" and then the villager said "lame!" and Genji was like "wEll I hOPE yOU hAte It tHen!!!!!!"  c'mon Genji when did you forget your bigheadedness


That's the GameCube-game where that's from. The villagers have problems in that game lol. 
WildWorld isn't that bad imo.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I love the new skin color additions BUT i wish it extended to the color of the nose as well. An orange nose on pure white skin looks weird


----------



## Pikabun

Im so annoying that when you go though airport if you click something wrong you have to restart the whole conversation again instead of able to go back one step.


----------



## meggiewes

Super unpopular rant and I really don't mean to be mean or sound like I'm dumping on TTs (because TT is a perfectly valid way to play the game, yadda yadda). With the ability to TT it means that people are finishing the update in one day. If there are a lot of complaints about there being nothing to do, then wouldn't it be their fault for rushing the game since it is designed to be played in real-time?

I guess I'm just excited for the update, but a little disappointed seeing it being completed in just a few hours since the release. I know that there are going to be people complaining about how it didn't bring enough stuff to do (not on here, but on other places around the web). You can say all you want that "it doesn't affect your playstyle" and "what other people do on a single-player game doesn't matter on your island". But it is still a bit disappointing to see all the fantastic hype and chatter and know that in a few days people are going to be back and complaining about a lack of content.

Semi-sorry for the ramble. Again, I really don't care if you TT or not. It is your game and you play it how you love to play it. I just had to get this off my chest in a community that will get it and not just my husband who plays the game super casually. ❤


----------



## Pintuition

Can you tell me why they pushed through the Halloween update today only to force us to wait until tomorrow to use any of the features and grow pumpkins? Why not just release the update 10/1 so we can do things without having to wait or time travel?! What a disappointment!


----------



## Solio

meggiewes said:


> Super unpopular rant and I really don't mean to be mean or sound like I'm dumping on TTs (because TT is a perfectly valid way to play the game, yadda yadda). With the ability to TT it means that people are finishing the update in one day. If there are a lot of complaints about there being nothing to do, then wouldn't it be their fault for rushing the game since it is designed to be played in real-time?
> 
> I guess I'm just excited for the update, but a little disappointed seeing it being completed in just a few hours since the release. I know that there are going to be people complaining about how it didn't bring enough stuff to do (not on here, but on other places around the web). You can say all you want that "it doesn't affect your playstyle" and "what other people do on a single-player game doesn't matter on your island". But it is still a bit disappointing to see all the fantastic hype and chatter and know that in a few days people are going to be back and complaining about a lack of content.
> 
> Semi-sorry for the ramble. Again, I really don't care if you TT or not. It is your game and you play it how you love to play it. I just had to get this off my chest in a community that will get it and not just my husband who plays the game super casually. ❤


There are already several people selling candy and pumpkins on Nookazon and on here, too. I'm not trying to shame anyone and I won't use their services anyways, but it kind of takes away the magic when people are already basically "done" on day 0.
It doesn't affect my personal enjoyment much, since I'm rather detached from the community and mostly mind my own business, but it kind of hurts the community itself and creates an unnecessary devide.


----------



## meggiewes

Solio said:


> It doesn't affect my personal enjoyment much, since I'm rather detached from the community and mostly mind my own business, but it kind of hurts the community



Can you explain more what you mean by that? Like it creates a big divide between those who don't TT and those who do TT? If so, I agree. I also don't like the (seemingly) large amounts of people who are greedy and charge massive amounts for villagers or holiday exclusive items (like candy or things from past events). 

I feel like the bell grabbing wasn't as bad in New Leaf. But, it was my first time engaging in any game community online so it is possible that it was just as bad and I just didn't notice?


----------



## Solio

meggiewes said:


> Can you explain more what you mean by that? Like it creates a big *divide between those who don't TT and those who do TT*? If so, I agree. I also don't like the (seemingly) large amounts of people who are greedy and charge massive amounts for villagers or holiday exclusive items (like candy or things from past events).
> 
> I feel like the bell grabbing wasn't as bad in New Leaf. But, it was my first time engaging in any game community online so it is possible that it was just as bad and I just didn't notice?


Yep, the bold part. People that grind for crafting materials ahead of time and those who buy materials from them are going to have a different experience than those who wait for the things to happen naturally and will probably be bored before the end of the month.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Pintuition said:


> Can you tell me why they pushed through the Halloween update today only to force us to wait until tomorrow to use any of the features and grow pumpkins? Why not just release the update 10/1 so we can do things without having to wait or time travel?! What a disappointment!



The update was the one thing I was really looking forward to last night after work. I rolled my eyes as soon as I finished downloading the update and checked Nook's Cranny for anything new.    Big bruh moment to Nintendo.


----------



## kawaiikat

meggiewes said:


> Super unpopular rant and I really don't mean to be mean or sound like I'm dumping on TTs (because TT is a perfectly valid way to play the game, yadda yadda). With the ability to TT it means that people are finishing the update in one day. If there are a lot of complaints about there being nothing to do, then wouldn't it be their fault for rushing the game since it is designed to be played in real-time?
> 
> I guess I'm just excited for the update, but a little disappointed seeing it being completed in just a few hours since the release. I know that there are going to be people complaining about how it didn't bring enough stuff to do (not on here, but on other places around the web). You can say all you want that "it doesn't affect your playstyle" and "what other people do on a single-player game doesn't matter on your island". But it is still a bit disappointing to see all the fantastic hype and chatter and know that in a few days people are going to be back and complaining about a lack of content.
> 
> Semi-sorry for the ramble. Again, I really don't care if you TT or not. It is your game and you play it how you love to play it. I just had to get this off my chest in a community that will get it and not just my husband who plays the game super casually. ❤


I feel the same. We wait ages for the update and then people TT and have everything done within hours of the update going live. I've even seen people TT to Oct 31st and complete the actual Halloween event. Everyone plays differently and it's up to them if they TT but surely it takes all the fun away if you have everything done by the end of day 1?


----------



## dizzy bone

meggiewes said:


> Can you explain more what you mean by that? Like it creates a big divide between those who don't TT and those who do TT? If so, I agree. I also don't like the (seemingly) large amounts of people who are greedy and charge massive amounts for villagers or holiday exclusive items (like candy or things from past events).
> 
> I feel like the bell grabbing wasn't as bad in New Leaf. But, it was my first time engaging in any game community online so it is possible that it was just as bad and I just didn't notice?



There was a point in New Leaf where prices were completely inflated as well, but that usually died down after a while. I remember back then the most sought out items were the region exclusives. They were consistently priced higher because of their rarity. While New Horizons eliminated region exclusives, the new game format is having seasonal updates with new things added constantly so there’s always going to be people that want to exploit that. It doesn’t affect me personally since I’ve been playing this game day to day and just experiencing/getting what I need in real time. But there’s a huge part of the community that likes to have full reign of customizing their island as fast as possible, either to make complete island overhauls for dream updates or fast theme changes, especially if they are content creators. A lot of shop sellers take advantage of this to sell crafting materials and items in bulk for inflated prices when the update is fresh and new. I can also understand people wanting to get their island “halloween ready” ASAP since the novelty will most likely wear off after October unless you are planning to have pumpkin decoration year round. So we’ll probably be seeing these high prices throughout NH’s game life as long as the updates keep rolling in.


----------



## meggiewes

Solio said:


> Yep, the bold part. People that grind for crafting materials ahead of time and those who buy materials from them are going to have a different experience than those who wait for the things to happen naturally and will probably be bored before the end of the month.



Gotcha! And yeah, they will have a much different experience than people who play only in real-time. Just wanted to make sure that I was understanding you correctly!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



dizzy bone said:


> There was a point in New Leaf where prices were completely inflated as well, but that usually died down after a while. I remember back then the most sought out items were the region exclusives. They were consistently priced higher because of their rarity. While New Horizons eliminated region exclusives, the new game format is having seasonal updates with new things added constantly so there’s always going to be people that want to exploit that. It doesn’t affect me personally since I’ve been playing this game day to day and just experiencing/getting what I need in real time. But there’s a huge part of the community that likes to have full reign of customizing their island as fast as possible, either to make complete island overhauls for dream updates or fast theme changes, especially if they are content creators. A lot of shop sellers take advantage of this to sell crafting materials and items in bulk for inflated prices when the update is fresh and new. I can also understand people wanting to get their island “halloween ready” ASAP since the novelty will most likely wear off after October unless you are planning to have pumpkin decoration year round. So we’ll probably be seeing these high prices throughout NH’s game life as long as the updates keep rolling in.



Yeah. That makes sense. I guess I don't have the same mindset as other people. Even if I was a content creator, I would still play day by day!  I guess that is just a good and bad thing about a community. Prices can be high for rarer or more sought after items because of supply and demand. Which is why I'm generally not active in the trading community because I don't want to pay the premium.


----------



## SirOctopie

*Spoiler because it deals with the Halloween update!!*



Spoiler



I love the new Halloween furniture we got. I really do. And getting Jack's costume is really cool too... But I feel like it's a bit lackluster in terms of furniture we got in previous games. The Spooky series in the other games was one of my favorites, and it's completely absent from NH...  Not only did we have the Spooky furniture to choose from, but also the Pumpkin furniture. That's two whole sets just missing. I also can't help but look at Pocket Camp and all the neat furniture themes for events like this (the Goulish Gala items are the death of me).

Maybe they'll add more Halloween furniture next year? IDK since we don't know how long Nintendo is planning on releasing these holiday based updates.

I'm still holding out that they'll have a massive release like Welcome Amiibo did in New Leaf. Look how much new furniture was added when that came out. Many of the items seen in Happy Home Designer migrated over to New Leaf. Maybe that's how they'll add everything from Pocket Camp (and previous games).



Okay rant over... for now.


----------



## Fye

I'm feeling this now more than ever with the halloween update: why can we only buy one of each type of item at a time in the ables changing room!?? It's so frustrating having to go in and out of the changing room 6 times just to buy all of the colors of the mage boots. I really don't understand why they don't have a cupboard or something like Timmy and Tommy do that lets us browse everything that is offered that day. Like we could check how items look/fit in the changing room, then if we want more colors go to the cupboard and buy the other variants.


----------



## ceribells

An extremely nitpicky one: the garden wagon just does not coordinate with any other garden furniture. Not the garden bench, not the iron garden set, not the natural garden set. I don't need everything to match, but it's way off. And it's such a good item >:c


----------



## Plume

I'm happy with the update but...I really, really wanted some more inclines. ; ;


----------



## meggiewes

Plume said:


> I'm happy with the update but...I really, really wanted some more inclines. ; ;



Maybe one day we will get more styles of incline and bridges. With matching fences and the ability to customize the color of the fencing we have. 

We can dream!


----------



## Jaco

meggiewes said:


> Super unpopular rant and I really don't mean to be mean or sound like I'm dumping on TTs (because TT is a perfectly valid way to play the game, yadda yadda). With the ability to TT it means that people are finishing the update in one day. If there are a lot of complaints about there being nothing to do, then wouldn't it be their fault for rushing the game since it is designed to be played in real-time?
> 
> I guess I'm just excited for the update, but a little disappointed seeing it being completed in just a few hours since the release. I know that there are going to be people complaining about how it didn't bring enough stuff to do (not on here, but on other places around the web). You can say all you want that "it doesn't affect your playstyle" and "what other people do on a single-player game doesn't matter on your island". But it is still a bit disappointing to see all the fantastic hype and chatter and know that in a few days people are going to be back and complaining about a lack of content.
> 
> Semi-sorry for the ramble. Again, I really don't care if you TT or not. It is your game and you play it how you love to play it. I just had to get this off my chest in a community that will get it and not just my husband who plays the game super casually. ❤



Yeah. I don't really have much sympathy for people complaining about updates when they use TT to grind it out before the majority of players have even reached Day 1. Everything in this game can be ground out in a matter of hours using TT and if someone wants to play that way that's fine, I just don't appreciate the wave of negativity when they run out of things to do.


----------



## Alienfish

Oops wrong thread lmao.

But yeah, dunno my rng with clothes in that store been meh lately. Like, can you not give me that tourist camera shirt every day man!


----------



## meggiewes

Two rants in one day! What?

I wish we could put rugs outside. People put welcome mats and picnic blankets outside. We should have the ability to put rugs outside.

-signed, actually decorating my island now


----------



## azurill

meggiewes said:


> Two rants in one day! What?
> 
> I wish we could put rugs outside. People put welcome mats and picnic blankets outside. We should have the ability to put rugs outside.
> 
> -signed, actually decorating my island now


I would love to put rugs outside. There are so many nice rugs that would look really good  outside.


----------



## Jaco

dizzy bone said:


> There was a point in New Leaf where prices were completely inflated as well, but that usually died down after a while. I remember back then the most sought out items were the region exclusives. They were consistently priced higher because of their rarity. While New Horizons eliminated region exclusives, the new game format is having seasonal updates with new things added constantly so there’s always going to be people that want to exploit that. It doesn’t affect me personally since I’ve been playing this game day to day and just experiencing/getting what I need in real time. But there’s a huge part of the community that likes to have full reign of customizing their island as fast as possible, either to make complete island overhauls for dream updates or fast theme changes, especially if they are content creators. A lot of shop sellers take advantage of this to sell crafting materials and items in bulk for inflated prices when the update is fresh and new. I can also understand people wanting to get their island “halloween ready” ASAP since the novelty will most likely wear off after October unless you are planning to have pumpkin decoration year round. So we’ll probably be seeing these high prices throughout NH’s game life as long as the updates keep rolling in.



I don't time travel, but I don't think Nookazon prices are too bad for the most part. You can sell color-locked items from your own island for the same elevated NMT prices and catch-up in wealth pretty quickly. My experience is that most items in the game cost about 2-5 NMT's, rarer items 10-20, and genuine art 25-50. That's fair IMO.

With the exception of photos and villagers, you can usually find deals too.

*Hint. I never print NMT's from the machine. Those 2000 miles can be invested into other items that will sell for 3-5 NMT's or even more on the market.


----------



## Jassiii

I really wish there was more villager space... I understand that it'd get too crowded but..._sigh_


----------



## tajikey

meggiewes said:


> Super unpopular rant and I really don't mean to be mean or sound like I'm dumping on TTs (because TT is a perfectly valid way to play the game, yadda yadda). With the ability to TT it means that people are finishing the update in one day. If there are a lot of complaints about there being nothing to do, then wouldn't it be their fault for rushing the game since it is designed to be played in real-time?
> 
> I guess I'm just excited for the update, but a little disappointed seeing it being completed in just a few hours since the release. I know that there are going to be people complaining about how it didn't bring enough stuff to do (not on here, but on other places around the web). You can say all you want that "it doesn't affect your playstyle" and "what other people do on a single-player game doesn't matter on your island". But it is still a bit disappointing to see all the fantastic hype and chatter and know that in a few days people are going to be back and complaining about a lack of content.
> 
> Semi-sorry for the ramble. Again, I really don't care if you TT or not. It is your game and you play it how you love to play it. I just had to get this off my chest in a community that will get it and not just my husband who plays the game super casually. ❤


You hit the nail square on the head, and drove it all the way in with one swing of the hammer. It would be easy to take what you said one step further and say that without this global pandemic, nobody would be as "far" in the game as they are, which has led to complaints of there being nothing left to do.


----------



## John Wick

Really missing the halloween masks from NL.

No werewolf hoodie.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

To the person that decided '5' equals buying in bulk... You've never really gone shopping for garden plants, have you?

I'm buying pumpkin starts right now and I need A LOT of em. At the garden center I used to work, 5 plants (especially starts) is not 'buying bulk'!


----------



## Starboard

I know this has been ranted to DEATH but I just need to vent about the breakable tools. I almost never used the watering can since I already can't stand all my other tools breaking and having to craft twice to continue what I was doing. But if you want lots of pumpkins it's required so I just sucked it up. Within 2 waters the watering can broke. I rarely ever used it before and I had to go all the way up to my house to get softwood to make the flimsy can first.  I had already recrafted broken tools twice that day so the whole thing just annoyed me. How exactly does a watering can made of both _wood_ and _iron_ break so fast!??? Why won't Nintendo do anything to make it more reasonable?

Also I have a pumpkin sprout that I can't store and it won't fit in my pumpkin patch so that's great.


----------



## Hsn97

Starboard said:


> I know this has been ranted to DEATH but I just need to vent about the breakable tools. I almost never used the watering can since I already can't stand all my other tools breaking and having to craft twice to continue what I was doing. But if you want lots of pumpkins it's required so I just sucked it up. Within 2 waters the watering can broke. I rarely ever used it before and I had to go all the way up to my house to get softwood to make the flimsy can first.  I had already recrafted broken tools twice that day so the whole thing just annoyed me. How exactly does a watering can made of both _wood_ and _iron_ break so fast!??? Why won't Nintendo do anything to make it more reasonable?
> 
> Also I have a pumpkin sprout that I can't store and it won't fit in my pumpkin patch so that's great.


I 100% agree with you on took breaking. I don’t feel like it belongs in an AC game and it’s honestly the thing I hate most about the game. Like I full on regret spending £350 for the switch and game because I can’t fish and bug catch or do anything in peace without my stupid tools breaking every 5 god damn minutes! 

One thing I’ve tried to do to make playing the game a little less painful is buying a couple of extra watering can from Nooks and placing them in areas where I’m going to be doing a lot of watering. It adds decoration and it also means that when my can breaks I don’t have to faff around crafting or buying a new one, I just pick another one up.


----------



## Starboard

Hsn97 said:


> I 100% agree with you on took breaking. I don’t feel like it belongs in an AC game and it’s honestly the thing I hate most about the game. Like I full on regret spending £350 for the switch and game because I can’t fish and bug catch or do anything in peace without my stupid tools breaking every 5 god damn minutes!
> 
> One thing I’ve tried to do to make playing the game a little less painful is buying a couple of extra watering can from Nooks and placing them in areas where I’m going to be doing a lot of watering. It adds decoration and it also means that when my can breaks I don’t have to faff around crafting or buying a new one, I just pick another one up.


I totally agree, I don't think it belongs in AC either. It's the kind of mechanic you find in games where you have to survive or use strategy, not a cute relaxing village simulator. No real life tools break anywhere near as quickly and the landscaping tools never break so there's no excuse really, it's just dumb. And don't even get me started on the completely pointless gold tools.

And that's a good way to go about it, I've been crafting extras in my free time and keeping them in my pockets so I don't have to do it while I'm in the middle of something.

I also feel you on the regret thing. I love a lot about NH so I don't _fully_ regret buying it, but this mechanic plus the other weird grievances Nintendo for some reason won't tweak, plus the fact that I can't even access most of the furniture without having to pay some more to go ask people for them also makes me feel bitter about all the money I spent since it's a _lot _of money to me. And I'm a solo player too so I feel kind of shafted. With how beautiful this game is and with all the improvements over the previous entries it's a shame it had to take such giant leaps backwards.


----------



## meggiewes

tajikey said:


> You hit the nail square on the head, and drove it all the way in with one swing of the hammer. It would be easy to take what you said one step further and say that without this global pandemic, nobody would be as "far" in the game as they are, which has led to complaints of there being nothing left to do.



That is really true! Comparing how I play now vs how I played when it first came out, I would have been much farther back in my progress.


----------



## Zane

The way flowers work in this game just saps the joy out of landscaping. Any time I start trying to work on my island I get as far as moving all the freakin flowers and then I’m just done with it.


----------



## Le Ham

My island is mostly lag-free... 
except for when it's windy


----------



## Lightspring

I feel that I’m the only person who is ranting about this but personally, I love that the game now has different skin colors and eye colors. The only thing that I have a problem with is still the lack of hair colors and styles. It’s just absurd to me that we can have blue skin and golden eyes (not that that’s a problem of course) yet no other hair colors out yet. Perhaps I need to be patient but there were so many iconic hairstyles in the previous games. There’s also no light brown hair or white yet, which I find to be strange.


----------



## maria110

The Cherry Blossom present balloons are too hard to get.  For northern hemisphere, Bunny Day was in the way, and now for southern hemisphere, they just aren't appearing very frequently.  You chase one down only to find ... a diner mini table.  Ugh.


----------



## Bluebellie

Why can’t we build on 4 level tiers 
I want to.


----------



## Envy

Waiting the five days after the announcement for the update. Only to find out that the updates don't actually have an effect on the what the game offers until October 1st. Only to find out on October 1st that I have to wait for the pumpkins to grow. The latter I expected, but still... Would have been nice if we could have gotten our pumpkin starts yesterday.


----------



## John Wick

The halloween stuff was ok at first, but where is the furniture?
The NL stuff and PC items are still superior to NH.

No masks?
No actual furniture?
No creepy bat stone, headstone, coffin, statue, etc.

Just a bunch of plastic pumpkin lanterns!

I want all of NL items and furniture back or I'm done.


----------



## MidnightAura

John Wick said:


> The halloween stuff was ok at first, but where is the furniture?
> The NL stuff and PC items are still superior to NH.
> 
> No masks?
> No actual furniture?
> No creepy bat stone, headstone, coffin, statue, etc.
> 
> Just a bunch of plastic pumpkin lanterns!
> 
> I want all of NL items and furniture back or I'm done.



I agree with this. The furniture is really poor compared to New Leaf.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Every single time my tools explode in my hand I beat Al to release the rage.

Just kidding, he's a great guy.


----------



## BluebearL

Yet another flower rant from someone here but I just gotta it's so annoying:

I am seriously considering resetting so that I can remove all starter flowers and not plant them so that I don't have to move so many of them just to lay down one square of path or make any sort of progress. Terraforming is already chore like for me, the flowers just make it ten times worse. Imagine an island without flowers... now that would be paradise!


----------



## Mick

BluebearL said:


> Yet another flower rant from someone here but I just gotta it's so annoying:
> 
> I am seriously considering resetting so that I can remove all starter flowers and not plant them so that I don't have to move so many of them just to lay down one square of path or make any sort of progress. Terraforming is already chore like for me, the flowers just make it ten times worse. Imagine an island without flowers... now that would be paradise!



Fully agree on the flowers, I had several areas entirely overrun with them because they spread worse than weeds. Rainy day? Congratulations on your 30 new flowers!

I spent like 2 weeks clearing out small areas at a time, tossing inventories full of flowers in the thrash (felt good, man) and I put a lot of effort into preventing flower spread with fences, furniture, and (invisible) patterns. I definitely recommend that. It has saved my sanity on rainy days!

(there are a few areas where my flowers are spreading again... )


----------



## meggiewes

BluebearL said:


> Yet another flower rant from someone here but I just gotta it's so annoying:
> 
> I am seriously considering resetting so that I can remove all starter flowers and not plant them so that I don't have to move so many of them just to lay down one square of path or make any sort of progress. Terraforming is already chore like for me, the flowers just make it ten times worse. Imagine an island without flowers... now that would be paradise!



If you are dreaming of an island without flowers, then you would love mine right now! Isabelle keeps complaining because I'm not ready to plant more flowers. I finally put some on the third level to grow wild, but the rest are either in a fence or in between waterfalls. But most of my island is just bare!


----------



## Sharksheep

BluebearL said:


> Yet another flower rant from someone here but I just gotta it's so annoying:
> 
> I am seriously considering resetting so that I can remove all starter flowers and not plant them so that I don't have to move so many of them just to lay down one square of path or make any sort of progress. Terraforming is already chore like for me, the flowers just make it ten times worse. Imagine an island without flowers... now that would be paradise!



I'm about to redo my entrance that was my flower storaging area because it was contained. I only kept a few of each hybrid for easy cloning but they still got out of control. Going to be smarter about flower blocking this time. I rather spend time to place down a stone path now and deal with removing it later than have the flowers go out of control again from the rain


----------



## BluebearL

meggiewes said:


> If you are dreaming of an island without flowers, then you would love mine right now! Isabelle keeps complaining because I'm not ready to plant more flowers. I finally put some on the third level to grow wild, but the rest are either in a fence or in between waterfalls. But most of my island is just bare!





Mick said:


> Fully agree on the flowers, I had several areas entirely overrun with them because they spread worse than weeds. Rainy day? Congratulations on your 30 new flowers!
> 
> I spent like 2 weeks clearing out small areas at a time, tossing inventories full of flowers in the thrash (felt good, man) and I put a lot of effort into preventing flower spread with fences, furniture, and (invisible) patterns. I definitely recommend that. It has saved my sanity on rainy days!
> 
> (there are a few areas where my flowers are spreading again... )


I love the idea of keeping them on one tier for a wild aesthetic, your island does sound like paradise right now with no flowers! 

And yes, rain is such a nightmare on nh! Just when you think you've tidied up your island the flowers come back for you...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Sharksheep said:


> I'm about to redo my entrance that was my flower storaging area because it was contained. I only kept a few of each hybrid for easy cloning but they still got out of control. Going to be smarter about flower blocking this time. I rather spend time to place down a stone path now and deal with removing it later than have the flowers go out of control again from the rain


Blocking them off is def a good idea, flower planting is more of a last step after (if ever) your satisfied or "complete" with your island design


----------



## Kuroh

I'm really surprised we've only gotten THREE new fences in the past 6 months? I think that fences are a huge game changer and the fact you can't customize their colors either is just... why have a DIY in the first place if you can't do anything custom with it


----------



## Sharksheep

Kuroh said:


> I'm really surprised we've only gotten THREE new fences in the past 6 months? I think that fences are a huge game changer and the fact you can't customize their colors either is just... why have a DIY in the first place if you can't do anything custom with it



They teased us with a white fence in one of the early videos too. I'm hoping that it is a change they'll add in later.


----------



## Kuroh

Sharksheep said:


> They teased us with a white fence in one of the early videos too. I'm hoping that it is a change they'll add in later.


Yeah I remember that too  
There's also the mystery of this Mermaid fence...? I don't know much about it, but it would've been a great addition for more variety


----------



## Starboard

John Wick said:


> The halloween stuff was ok at first, but where is the furniture?
> The NL stuff and PC items are still superior to NH.
> 
> No masks?
> No actual furniture?
> No creepy bat stone, headstone, coffin, statue, etc.
> 
> Just a bunch of plastic pumpkin lanterns!
> 
> I want all of NL items and furniture back or I'm done.


Oh no I was really hoping for the gravestones and coffins to return  In New Leaf I really wished I could put the gravestones outside, and now that we can they don't have them!?? I know there's already a grave we can craft but I liked how spooky the headstones looked.

It would have been awesome for them to release haunted house type furniture like the statue... Maybe next year they'll release some more things like that? Being really hopeful here...


----------



## meggiewes

I hate that Pocket Camp has trained brand new players into thinking about changing seasons and being able to collect seasonal DIY as "events".

Maybe it is just me being an older player, but I feel like people would have more fun with the game and feel less pressure if they got out of the " this is a limited event that is going away soon and I'll never see it again" mindset.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I'm kind of surprised that they haven't addressed  two of the most complained about issues yet:

1) Not being able to craft multiple DIYs at the same time like fish bait.
2) Not being able to buy more than one type of clothing of the same kind (for example, being able to buy more than one shirt at the same time) in the dressing room of The Able Sisters shop.


----------



## Corrie

DaviddivaD said:


> I'm kind of surprised that they haven't addressed  two of the most complained about issues yet:
> 
> 1) Not being able to craft multiple DIYs at the same time like fish bait.
> 2) Not being able to buy more than one type of clothing of the same kind (for example, being able to buy more than one shirt at the same time) in the dressing room of The Able Sisters shop.


Several months later and this is still my #1 complaint. It's so slow it's painful.


----------



## Kuroh

DaviddivaD said:


> I'm kind of surprised that they haven't addressed  two of the most complained about issues yet:
> 
> 1) Not being able to craft multiple DIYs at the same time like fish bait.
> 2) Not being able to buy more than one type of clothing of the same kind (for example, being able to buy more than one shirt at the same time) in the dressing room of The Able Sisters shop.


Exactly, it's like they don't listen to users' feedback at all if they won't even fix the most minimal of things that everyone's asking for.


----------



## maria110

I've seen a lot of islands where people have used optical illusions to create castles and palaces (pipe organs, silos, lighthouses, customized simple panels), but I want a real castle!  Couldn't this be something you earn in game?  Like, play 1,000 hours or stash 10,000,000 bells in your account and unlock a castle exterior for your house.  

Also, more choices for exterior buildings generally.  Maybe the ability to customize the exterior appearance of the shop and tailors, for example.


----------



## DJStarstryker

BluebearL said:


> And yes, rain is such a nightmare on nh! Just when you think you've tidied up your island the flowers come back for you...



I do like that flowers don't die in NH, but the fact that they spread so easily is definitely frustrating. I know some people want massive flower fields. That's fine. But I don't. I hate having to dig up all of the excess new flowers every time it rains. I wish there was a way to turn that off somehow, other than having no flowers at all.


----------



## 6iixx

that feeling when you have the perfect present for a villager, but no matter what you do, how much time passes, etc., they're still sittin' their butt on that green bench in the plaza.  why can't you gift villagers when they're sitting down?  just get up, shari, i wanna give you these boots  ;v


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## maria110

Mezzanine said:


> Why did they have to make the autumn grass look like dog vomit. They could have at least make the cedar trees change to a warmer hue so my town wouldn't look so mismatched



This x1000!!  Autumn is my favorite season in real life and this color scheme in-game is kinda gross.  The fruit trees don't look right either.  I like the color yellow generally, but most of the yellow items in ACNH are not a great shade of yellow (I'm thinking of the wallpapers).


----------



## SirOctopie

I don't know where else to post this, but I have a STRONG desire for a side ponytail wig. Nintendo, please, I'm begging you


----------



## HappyTails

They need to fix the years long loading screens. Even with a bare behind naked island the loading screens are ridiculous.
Two, the "You Got a Deal" and the "I want a closer look" options really need to be switched when buying art from Redd. My fast clicky hands repeatedly pressing A to get past the needless dialogue, almost screwed me over tonight. Luckily before another annoying aspect of this game (auto-save) managed to screw me even more, I turned the game off, after buying a fake painting. I mean, that could just a "impatient me" problem that affects no one else. XD


----------



## maria110

HappyTails said:


> They need to fix the years long loading screens. Even with a bare behind naked island the loading screens are ridiculous.
> Two, the "You Got a Deal" and the "I want a closer look" options really need to be switched when buying art from Redd. My fast clicky hands repeatedly pressing A to get past the needless dialogue, almost screwed me over tonight. Luckily before another annoying aspect of this game (auto-save) managed to screw me even more, I turned the game off, after buying a fake painting. I mean, that could just a "impatient me" problem that affects no one else. XD



I've had that problem too!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I don't dislike the game.  I love it quite a bit and it's been getting me through what I can only call a terrible time.  But I guess I have a few things that get my goat

I feel like the diys are very sparse for me.  I normally only TT in the same day, and don't feel like going back and forth a lot.  It's just too much effort to do that.  But because of that I always miss out on some diys unless I come to a forum like this.

I also wish they'd release the cafe already.  The cafe was hands down one of my favorite parts of new leaf.  I loved going, I Loved serving customers and special customers.

Lastly I want the gyroids.  Are they coming back?


----------



## RockAddict410

OMFG these balloons and them not giving me the last 3 DIYs I need for Spooky Season


----------



## maria110

The worst thing to me is when I'm waterscaping and trying to chop off the pointy parts of land and can't position my player correctly on the diagonal and keep having to do it over and over and over.  Ugh!!!!


----------



## Fye

I made a street market on my island a few weeks ago since Isabelle was saying I didn't have enough furniture to get to 5 stars, and I really like how it turned out but now the whole east part of my downtown area is quite laggy. It's not the worst thing int the world but its still a bit discouraging to put so much time and effort into an area and then avoid it as much as possible because its annoying to walk through. And one of my villagers lives in that area too so now I hardly visit her house


----------



## oak

RockAddict410 said:


> OMFG these balloons and them not giving me the last 3 DIYs I need for Spooky Season


Which one's are they? Cause you can't get the carriage DIY until Halloween (which I learned yesterday lol).


----------



## RockAddict410

oak said:


> Which one's are they? Cause you can't get the carriage DIY until Halloween (which I learned yesterday lol).



I’m missing the Garland, Table Setting, Wand and now that I know about the Carriage I’m feeling a little less crazy hahahah


----------



## Maiana

I miss hybrid islands smh.


----------



## oak

RockAddict410 said:


> I’m missing the Garland, Table Setting, Wand and now that I know about the Carriage I’m feeling a little less crazy hahahah


I got those 3 on Halloween as well but you might wanna double check and google it!


----------



## John Wick

I wish they'd get rid of reactions and other things I'll never use, like wands, instead of adding more.
We need FURNITURE AND FOOD ITEMS from NL back!

I like Shrunk's Joke Book better, not the bland ugly interface in this game.

I really hate the poor quality, plastic halloween items.

All those pumpkins and no pumpkin pie?

We had one in NL.
We had a ton of awesome items.

No wonder we have downsized houses.
There's nothing to put in them but crafted garbage.

I've literally ended up putting snapping turtles on things because there's nothing much else.
I can't keep using turtles as decorations, it's nuts. LOL

NL really was a much better game.

Every day that goes by is a day closer to me quitting AC for good.


----------



## Jassiii

Decorating with the same items in different colors makes it clear that NH needs NL items desperately  :/

I love some of these items, but the more I stare at the items available the blander they become..._sigh_


----------



## Arjh

I want perfect fruit tress back especially now as dead ones would go so well with the spooky furniture & help give a creepy vibe the game is lacking. 

I want the creepy furniture back as well, I had in NL with the rococo set in black & I loved it which is definitely better, for me anyway, than the Halloween furniture we've been given.


----------



## Starboard

If they never bring back creepy furniture I'm gonna be so sad. I want to make a haunted house! I want old creepy headstones poking out of the ground! And dead trees! And coffins  New Leaf spoiled me and so did Pocket Camp last Halloween, I can't believe the content in a mobile game is beating a mainline game. What is the world coming to 

Also I hear there's only one snowman now? What is it with this game and cutting things out? It makes me really want to go back to New Leaf but I just can't pass up this game's improvements and amazing graphics, I love how it looks so much. This is so annoying.


----------



## Jacob4

why can't they do something like making hourly music from old animal crossing games be available via nook miles or something, so then you can choose which hourly music you want for each hour and not be stuck with acnh's mediocre hourly music all the time

adding this alone would make the game infinitely better for me lol


----------



## Feraligator

Starboard said:


> If they never bring back creepy furniture I'm gonna be so sad. I want to make a haunted house! I want old creepy headstones poking out of the ground! And dead trees! And coffins  New Leaf spoiled me and so did Pocket Camp last Halloween, I can't believe the content in a mobile game is beating a mainline game. What is the world coming to
> 
> Also I hear there's only one snowman now? What is it with this game and cutting things out? It makes me really want to go back to New Leaf but I just can't pass up this game's improvements and amazing graphics, I love how it looks so much. This is so annoying.


Oh my god literally agree, the snowman thing caught me off guard so much, why even take them out?? They also removed the igloo during winter for the campsite like come on? It's so irritating because it's hard to play NL when you've been exposed to so many good quality of life features in NH, yet NH takes out all the charm from past games. And furniture.



Jacob4 said:


> why can't they do something like making hourly music from old animal crossing games be available via nook miles or something, so then you can choose which hourly music you want for each hour and not be stuck with acnh's mediocre hourly music all the time
> 
> adding this alone would make the game infinitely better for me lol


Also agree with this so much lol. NH's music actually ruins the game for me. I stop playing at many hours of the day because I don't like most of the soundtrack. I'm not really one to listen to things on top of an actual game or play in silence, it kind of removes part of the experience


----------



## Solio

God, 2PM in particular is so awful, it actively makes me mad listening to it.


----------



## HappyTails

I had 2 scorpions spawn in the span of 5 minutes apart from each other and I wasn't able to catch either of them. So I looked up how to catch them and now suddenly they won't spawn. Spawning like crazy before even sneak attacking me but now that I know how to catch them, they don't spawn at all. 

This is the kind of bull that really makes me really dislike this game sometimes. I don't tolerate bull very well and I sure as heck don't tolerate them in games.


----------



## Elvenmilk

so i got the island designer things about two days ago. I decided tonight i would try to start making my dream island. After about eh 3 hours my island looks trash im super upset. I really want a curvey mystical river. Its really annoying trying to make a curved river with a square shovel. I feel like I've ruined my island.


----------



## Khaelis

I seriously hate getting overly motivated to do something on my island, only to forget I can't really start it until I delete ONE thing to make the room I need. I just want 5AM to come around so I can start. Ughhh...


----------



## LittleMissPanda

HappyTails said:


> I had 2 scorpions spawn in the span of 5 minutes apart from each other and I wasn't able to catch either of them. So I looked up how to catch them and now suddenly they won't spawn. Spawning like crazy before even sneak attacking me but now that I know how to catch them, they don't spawn at all.
> 
> This is the kind of bull that really makes me really dislike this game sometimes. I don't tolerate bull very well and I sure as heck don't tolerate them in games.


I feel your pain. That's RNG in a nutshell  when you're not trying/have no clue about something suddenly that 1% spawn rate for that super rare enemy drop/Pokemon/Scorpion becomes the most common thing ever, but when you're finally prepared and understand the mechanics better......RIP your hopes and dreams, RIP your sanity.

Can't stand that kind of Bull, neither...


----------



## Starboard

Solio said:


> God, 2PM in particular is so awful, it actively makes me mad listening to it.


I purposely avoid 2pm, the only time I'm playing at that hour is when I started at 1pm and am still going. Then I finish what I'm doing and shut it off asap.

At the moment where I live it's 5:30pm and I'm procrastinating on here until the hour changes  Not a fan of that theme either just because it doesn't fit an island setting imo.

I beg of Nintendo, if they won't let us unlock previous game music... just let us mute it. Like so many other games. It's not hard! And they can't say it goes against tradition because heaps of things they introduced goes against tradition.


----------



## MidnightAura

I refuse to play during 2pm. I really don’t like the music but 2pm makes me want to stick pins in my eyes.


----------



## 6iixx

custom design slots.  i know everyone's said this a million times, and in the list of things that should be on a higher priority they aren't that up there, but!  i would _love_ for just a few more custom design slots. i don't want my island to look repetitive, so it's getting to be a bit more tedious to ensure i'm not just using the same layouts and designs as i go. only having so many slots (and most of them are taken up by 'the path' that i will never delete or overwrite, so i guess that's my bad) is really kickin' me in the back of the knee for my inspiration.


----------



## Elvenmilk

So back at island designing and i have a massive headache after crying for about 20mins. I still cant get a curved river i have destroyed my island trying to make a magical neighborhood. I legit hate my island now and is strongly considering throwing away my game and starting over all over. Anyone have any river designing tips they can share im seriously struggling.


----------



## maria110

Why is there no gazebo outdoor furniture item in this game?  It would be perfect with all the flowers and trees and hedges.  I still want a palace or castle, but now also a gazebo.

The castle is necessary now that we have a Cinderella-style pumpkin carriage.  It's almost as big as a house.  Therefore we need a castle so we have a building outside of which to park the carriage and have it seem the right size.


----------



## meggiewes

Elvenmilk said:


> So back at island designing and i have a massive headache after crying for about 20mins. I still cant get a curved river i have destroyed my island trying to make a magical neighborhood. I legit hate my island now and s strongly considering throwing away my game and starting over all over. Anyone have any river designing tips they can share im seriously struggling.



What helped me was to use Happy Island Designer to plan out my river. Then mark all the straight edges of the river with the regular dirt. Then mark all the parts that have an angle at them with the dark brown dirt. Then dig out the river!


----------



## Elvenmilk

meggiewes said:


> What helped me was to use Happy Island Designer to plan out my river. Then mark all the straight edges of the river with the regular dirt. Then mark all the parts that have an angle at them with the dark brown dirt. Then dig out the river!


Thank you so much i tried this and has helped me quite a bit. ☺


----------



## RockAddict410

GRRRRR I can’t get the Golden Trout to save my life, I’m so irked!!!!!!


----------



## Starboard

Not a big deal but why doesn't Able Sisters have striped t-shirts like the ones in New Leaf? It's such a basic clothing item but the only ones they have are with black stripes which have a gothic vibe. I know you can easily design a striped tee but I just thought it was strange since there are other clothes you can easily design. Similar to how it's strange that there's still no light brown and white hair. Their decisions just seem weird sometimes...


----------



## Jassiii

I'm filled with such visceral anger right now and it's entirely my own fault :^)

so ACNH related rant, I was on nookazon trying to buy mushroom DIYs and I accidentally way overpaid on a single mushroom low stool. not the DIY, just a singular low stool. It's not even the seller's fault, I had 20 minutes waiting for them to get through their trades to realize it was just the item and not the DIY. I am an idiot, an idiot is me  :^D


----------



## Eureka

That feeling when someone offers you a villager you really want badly on Nookazon, you are literally waiting for the dodo code, then disappears leaving you hanging only to respond 2 hours later with "sorry just sold him". 

Then when you politely call them out they close the trade so the conversation ends without another word


----------



## Livia

Witchy_Trixie said:


> That feeling when someone offers you a villager you really want badly on Nookazon, you are literally waiting for the dodo code, then disappears leaving you hanging only to respond 2 hours later with "sorry just sold him".
> 
> Then when you politely call them out they close the trade so the conversation ends without another word



I’m sorry that happened. I think you’re allowed to leave them a bad review if they cancelled the trade after agreeing to it.


----------



## Plume

I would like it very much if letters in the mailbox could be mass-deleted.


----------



## John Wick

I want the post office and old way of storing letters back.

I always kept my bells on a letter to stop villagers trying to sell me stuff.
Now it just sucks.


----------



## Alienfish

Plume said:


> I would like it very much if letters in the mailbox could be mass-deleted.


SAME omg.

Also I hate campers, I want Cherry but she ****ing just won't move in or just keep choosing vesta/dom/raymond.. nO


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What is wrong with the game’s RNG? I’m currently in the month of November, and I have two mushroom recipes left to obtain (one of them being the forest floor), and every time I shoot down a balloon, it’s an item that I have no use for. It used to be one recipe every five balloons, but I got no recipe after like ten balloons.


----------



## Corrie

meggiewes said:


> What helped me was to use Happy Island Designer to plan out my river. Then mark all the straight edges of the river with the regular dirt. Then mark all the parts that have an angle at them with the dark brown dirt. Then dig out the river!


I've never heard of this site and it's SO helpful!! THANK YOU! ;___;


----------



## meggiewes

Corrie said:


> I've never heard of this site and it's SO helpful!! THANK YOU! ;___;



I'm glad you find it helpful! I generally suck at making rivers, so having a template and going step by step really helps me.


----------



## Corrie

meggiewes said:


> I'm glad you find it helpful! I generally suck at making rivers, so having a template and going step by step really helps me.


For sure! Not to mention creating it in game is pretty slow paced for me so if I screw up it sucks because it took a lot of time to get to that step in general.


----------



## Starboard

Alolan_Apples said:


> What is wrong with the game’s RNG? I’m currently in the month of November, and I have two mushroom recipes left to obtain (one of them being the forest floor), and every time I shoot down a balloon, it’s an item that I have no use for. It used to be one recipe every five balloons, but I got no recipe after like ten balloons.


I agree the RNG has problems  I mentioned a while ago how they should implement something where the more times you're "unlucky" the greater chance you'll be "lucky". So for your example the chance to get a DIY should get higher each time you don't get one rather than it just being a fixed probability. I think it might solve a lot of problems players have with having really bad luck collecting things. I mean some people get all fake art from Redd several times in a row which is horrible. I think they should allow that 1 or 2 times in a row tops.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Starboard

I wish the fishing tourney either had a higher spawn rate, bite rate or a longer timer. As it is I kind of find the whole thing to be more tedious and frustrating than fun. I mean the first round I spent a whole minute looking for shadows until I finally found one, then in another round I wasted so much time with a fish that kept changing directions. On another round I lost a point because a moray eel I caught took a millisecond too long to finally bite my line after nibbling it like 4 times. 

I could only catch half as many things as the bug-off, yet the point system is the same so I have to grind through more rounds for the swag. I also accidentally sold 2 fish before donating them because I didn't realise they were new ones because it doesn't tell you. Meanwhile C.J. tells you too much and it's a slog to get through all his dialogue every time. It's not the worst thing ever but I preferred the tourney in the old games.


----------



## bestfriendsally

maria110 said:


> Why is there no gazebo outdoor furniture item in this game?  It would be perfect with all the flowers and trees and hedges.



yeah, that's what i want too... a gazebo, i mean...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020

why don't they let you have a couple of extra rooms in your house?

i wanted a walk in closet in my bedroom & maybe a bedroom on suite bathroom.... but mostly a walk in closet...., but now i remembered that i can't really....

me on that note: 




	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda bummed that your starting villagers can only be a Jock and an Uchi. Kind of a strange combo imo. Why couldn't it be any of the other personalities?



really?!

ohhh.....    
i wanted sally & ketchup as my starting villagers.. when i play it...


----------



## Skandranon

why does the game have to constantly be linked to the internet? it makes saving and switching players at work take 3-5 minutes. then I also got a second switch to have a community island, figured i'd leave it open and then play on my other island, but found out it just crashes the connection on my second island. so the only way I can get it to work is open my gates on my 1st island in local network so it will turn off the internet, but having the gate open restricts certain play aspects and also prevents me from closing the game for a few minutes


----------



## Livia

Skandranon said:


> why does the game have to constantly be linked to the internet? it makes saving and switching players at work take 3-5 minutes. then I also got a second switch to have a community island, figured i'd leave it open and then play on my other island, but found out it just crashes the connection on my second island. so the only way I can get it to work is open my gates on my 1st island in local network so it will turn off the internet, but having the gate open restricts certain play aspects and also prevents me from closing the game for a few minutes



That sounds really annoying. I thought it didn’t have to be connected if you’re not playing online though. I sometimes put my switch in airplane mode and I can still play. I also lose internet a lot and am still able to play, I just can’t open my gate or visit anyone. Maybe it’s different if you have 2 switches? That’s one of the reasons I’m worried about getting another one because I don’t want to lose my ability to play when I don’t have internet.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Just throwing it out there that according to the calculations I did, it takes 8 seconds during the tourney for you to reel in a fish _after_ it bites and finish all the text boxes. I didn't count how long it takes if you take in to account the biting phase, but I'd add a generous 5 seconds more to that.

I think this is one of the major reasons I don't like this event. Fishing is such a slow activity and you're timed on it.

imo the timer should just stop when you're reeling it in and resume once you can move again.​


----------



## meggiewes

It is so hard to thin out my closet! There are too many clothing items that I really love in this game! I got rid of almost everything in my storage that wasn't creatures that I'm saving for Flick to make into models or unorderable things and I still only have about 20-40 free spaces in my storage.

I guess I am going to have to make a little capsule wardrobe for my Animal Crossing life!  I know once the leaves change I won't want to wear anything that is shorts, short skirts, short sleeves, or summery, so that should free up a lot of space in my closet. I feel like the hoarder friend that is constantly giving away clothing to my villagers!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Apparently, the counter for swag points in the fishing tourney only goes to 999.

I fished up over 1200 points today, and didn't even get a warning that I hit the limit! WHYYYYYY?!


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Skandranon said:


> why does the game have to constantly be linked to the internet? it makes saving and switching players at work take 3-5 minutes. then I also got a second switch to have a community island, figured i'd leave it open and then play on my other island, but found out it just crashes the connection on my second island. so the only way I can get it to work is open my gates on my 1st island in local network so it will turn off the internet, but having the gate open restricts certain play aspects and also prevents me from closing the game for a few minutes


I’ve never had trouble playing when my switch wasn’t connected to the internet.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

GnarlyGarden said:


> I’ve never had trouble playing when my switch wasn’t connected to the internet.


They MIGHT be talking about going online on both islands (which is a no-go as Nintendo won’t allow two switches linked to the same account to go online at once).


----------



## Seelie

This isn't really a rant about the game, exactly, but...

Yesterday I opened my island up and let people come by to buy books from Nook's Cranny, no entry fee, since I recently was in the position of wanting to craft a bunch of bookshelves, stacks of books, tiny libraries, etc. and was so tired of having to order them 5 at a time from Nook Shopping.  I was mostly afk although periodically checking on chats and discord messages, but somebody ran to the opposite side of my island without asking for any kind of permission and shook a bunch of trees in my orchard.  

I know they'll regrow and it's petty, but I'm just still kind of put out.  I wanted to save my Dream Address with the full orchard, y'know? And if they'd asked, I could've just given them fruits from my storage.  

Everybody else who came to visit was lovely and all, but I don't think I'll be opening my island up so indiscriminately after this.  Probably just doing trades right at the entrance.  :/


----------



## maria110

Those annoying items that look like 1 x 1 but are like 1.5 x 1.5 and you can't get them close to anything. Ditto for the buffer area around houses and cliffs etc.  Ugh.


----------



## Zane

Why, after getting one of each prize from the fishing tourney, is there not simply the option to choose what you want with your points.. instead of having CJ give you five umbrellas when all you want is an anchor


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Zane said:


> Why, after getting one of each prize from the fishing tourney, is there not simply the option to choose what you want with your points.. instead of having CJ give you five umbrellas when all you want is an anchor


I got 3 fish tees in. A. Row. (-(ε )- )

At least I’ve gotten otherwise decent stuff from him so far.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

While I agree that the game comes with many problems, I only have a few suggestions that will fix the game significantly. They are:

- Do not let non-palm beetles spawn on palm trees. This is why ACNL was more fun in bug hunting.
- Add an “opposite season island” for both the summer and the winter.
- Return the Café. Obviously.
- Return GracieGrace furniture. I liked how we got a furniture overhaul after using the same items for four straight games, but I want Gracie Items.
- Add Pokémon-themed items.


----------



## Starboard

The music players outside need a bigger radius of sound, or an option to choose it. It's super annoying trying to create a mood in an area then taking 3 steps away from the player and the background music suddenly comes blaring on again. It shouldn't have to take a row of music players just to have specific music in an area.

K.K. Dirge in particular is so quiet compared to the background music it's almost pointless to even have it playing outside


----------



## TheDuke55

How hard would it had been for them to let us rotate furniture that is on top of other furniture when outside? This should not had been a feature they skipped out on. People can say the game isn't complete yet and so we have to be patient for all the content to come back, but this is a feature that should had been implemented from the get-go. It's most likely not going to be added.

This just proves to me how short-sighted and lazy this game is/was. (Remember Bunny Day during the Fishing Tourney? They could had made it so water eggs didn't spawn for the hours of the event)

'No one cares about the villagers. Let's just make this entirely a landscaping simulation and make the most barebone villagers in the series. Oh and cut the furniture content so that everyone is making the same designs.'

I wanted to rotate some pieces outside and realized I couldn't. It makes the stuff outside not as great as I hoped it would had been. Most of the current furniture would clash with the ideas I have. So I go online to see how people worked around that and literally the theme I considered had been done by everyone else and they all used the same furniture pieces. Sure they might had placed it differently, but it's a bit disheartening to see that the furniture list is so lacking that everything is pretty similar.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm getting really frustrated with selling items anywhere.  I have tons to sell ranging from art to stacks of resources.  I have an entire hybrid farm but people just don't want to buy and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  I can even make clothes like you wouldn't believe (pixel art is something I really have fun with).


----------



## TheDuke55

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm getting really frustrated with selling items anywhere.  I have tons to sell ranging from art to stacks of resources.  I have an entire hybrid farm but people just don't want to buy and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  I can even make clothes like you wouldn't believe (pixel art is something I really have fun with).


I just ended up selling all the bulk stuff I didn't need and thought about saving for trades. It just wasn't worth the hassle or storage. I think part of it is because the game is so new and so everyone is also hoarding the same stuff that you were able to get in bulk. If this game had more content at launch (or now) or later in its life when it does, then there will be a bigger market for trades.

Right now when something new is updated, everyone is scrambling for the same prize. So it's not a surprise the resell value is so low.


----------



## meggiewes

I just looked up the fake statues and I am super sad the fake Valiant Statue doesn't have bat wings in this game. I'm going to have to put a different one on my wishlist to put in my museum courtyard now.

Oh well, it is too big to go where I want to put it anyway.


----------



## Jassiii

I wish the bushes had black flower variants...like really badly. Also wish the mums had a black variant.

Also really wishing the fences had customization options as well >< what'd I'd kill for silver spooky fencing man...


----------



## maria110

Alolan_Apples said:


> While I agree that the game comes with many problems, I only have a few suggestions that will fix the game significantly. They are:
> 
> - Do not let non-palm beetles spawn on palm trees. This is why ACNL was more fun in bug hunting.
> - Add an “opposite season island” for both the summer and the winter.
> - Return the Café. Obviously.
> - Return GracieGrace furniture. I liked how we got a furniture overhaul after using the same items for four straight games, but I want Gracie Items.
> - Add Pokémon-themed items.



When I first started doing mystery island tours, I was expecting to be able to sometimes get to go to ones in the other hemisphere.  It would be great if mystery islands could be either hemisphere and if they could have any fruit or flower.


----------



## maria110

I had a glitch while time traveling.  I shook a money tree and the bags dropped and I picked them up but they never added to my bell total. So weird. 

Another thing is that K. K. Slider asks for requests and then doesn't let you know until after he plays a random song that he didn't know the song you wanted. And he doesn't give a bootleg of the song he chose.  In real life, any musician tells you up front if they don't remember how to play their own song or don't want to play a particular request.

My other rant is that I will be playing and think of rants but then forget them by the time I get to this thread (distracted by new posts on the home page). Lol.

EDIT:  I remembered the rant that I'm always forgetting.  The birds and owls on the bulletin board!  I never check the bulletin board anymore because the birds or owls go away when you check it.  Since I like the look of the cute birds and owls, I try to never check it.  One time there were 4 of them sitting on it.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just found out I never had my dom at harv’s studio and assumed i could order his poster already since i got one from trading. oof. well, I was considering having him maybe replace sherb eventually if I find him again.

Also am annoyed with harv’s studio not matching my house proportions (more angry about the house room size than harv’s studio) to make it easier to plan out designs.


----------



## Starboard

maria110 said:


> EDIT:  I remembered the rant that I'm always forgetting.  The birds and owls on the bulletin board!  I never check the bulletin board anymore because the birds or owls go away when you check it.  Since I like the look of the cute birds and owls, I try to never check it.  One time there were 4 of them sitting on it.


Speaking of birds and owls I'd love if they had some hanging around the island and they fly away if you get too close, like how in New Leaf there were birds at the campsite. 

It would also be nice to hear little bird tweets in the background and owl hoots at night. And seagull sounds at the beach. It would add so much ambience and make the island feel more real.

That combined with the option to mute background music would instantly make me like this game double as much.

Too bad they'll never do it!


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> Speaking of birds and owls I'd love if they had some hanging around the island and they fly away if you get too close, like how in New Leaf there were birds at the campsite.
> 
> It would also be nice to hear little bird tweets in the background and owl hoots at night. And seagull sounds at the beach. It would add so much ambience and make the island feel more real.
> 
> That combined with the option to mute background music would instantly make me like this game double as much.
> 
> Too bad they'll never do it!


Make a option to mute the horrible hourly music and we'd have ourselves a deal. Let's be real, the only track that anyone is going to remember from this game is the opening.


----------



## maria110

TheDuke55 said:


> Make a option to mute the horrible hourly music and we'd have ourselves a deal. Let's be real, the only track that anyone is going to remember from this game is the opening.



I like a lot of the background music but it's too loud compared to other sounds, like present balloons, nature sounds.  Muting or changing the volume of it would be great.


----------



## Xane_MM

maria110 said:


> I like a lot of the background music but it's too loud compared to other sounds, like present balloons, nature sounds.  Muting or changing the volume of it would be great.


Yeah, some of the hourly songs are good but there should still be a way to make it quieter, as this game has good sound effects and ambience that can't be heard over it unless on a beach...


----------



## bestfriendsally

they haven't put banana trees in, yet...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

TheDuke55 said:


> I just ended up selling all the bulk stuff I didn't need and thought about saving for trades. It just wasn't worth the hassle or storage. I think part of it is because the game is so new and so everyone is also hoarding the same stuff that you were able to get in bulk. If this game had more content at launch (or now) or later in its life when it does, then there will be a bigger market for trades.
> 
> Right now when something new is updated, everyone is scrambling for the same prize. So it's not a surprise the resell value is so low.


this is a great way of explaining it.  I'm just frustrated lol.  I want to make bells!

I'll just focus on hoarding bells on my own right now then lol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2020

I don't like that some of the trees are turning colors, not all.  that's a really small complaint but it makes it tricky to plant regular trees.  I plant them with a purpose


----------



## meggiewes

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I don't like that some of the trees are turning colors, not all.  that's a really small complaint but it makes it tricky to plant regular trees.  I plant them with a purpose



They should all be turning eventually. Unless it is an evergreen tree! It will get there. ♡


----------



## Arjh

I hate how bugs & fish are worth less, I sold Timmy/Tommy a rainbow stag, shark & a bunch of other items & only got 21,150 bells while in the other games I would have got 25,000 for the shark & stag alone. I know I could wait for Chip or Flick but I hate hoarding items & I hate talking to Chip. I miss the Bell ordinance & even more when the Nooks would pay double for certain items like fish/bugs instead of just stupid DIY products that are either not worth the time, materials or bells to craft, DIY recipes I don't have or recipes I don't have craft materials for. 

Also something that has been annoying me for a while, not about the game itself, is how when on certain forums that if you say anything negative about the game you practically get lynched for example on one forum I seen how someone stated they were getting bored of the game & most replies called them a troll & insulted & threatened them instead of offering ways to help make the game enjoyable again.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## maria110

Mezzanine said:


> When your island is still 3 stars after 7 months because the natural map is trash so you're not inspired to work on it and you don't have money to move your buildings, can't do turnips and don't have time to grind for money, but you also want those rare mushrooms in november:
> View attachment 326793



How many stars does an island need to get mushrooms?  Is it just rare mushrooms that are hard to get?


----------



## Jassiii

BUCKLE UP BECAUSE THIS ONE'S A DOOZY.

So, every time I come here to rant it's most certainly decorating related and so is this but I'm thoroughly at my wits end about this one because of how I wish I could do it without the fear of my switch being banned or whatever.

Hacked items.

Ignoring the scummy side of it with people doing things to be evil spirited to others, I can't help but want the hacked items people have getting because they look sooooOOo good. I know there was a whole thing about the star trees and idk if those still work but gosh darn it they looked so amazing, I could think so many different ways to decorate with that :'/ 

Another item I've seen is Harv's fences. I think they'd be such good fences to decorate with and Nintendo really dropped the ball making those available. Like there's so much I know I could do with them but know that I can't have with them with zero risk is mildly upsetting.

This all stems from the lack of stuff in the game, and me complaining about it won't bring them any faster but gosh what I wouldn't give for some of these hacked items floating around to actually become a part of the game :| Things like fence customizing could have been amazing, and certainly add more possibilities but we don't have that, so many NL items just don't exist and just to tack on another complaint while I'm here-- the villagers are so....lackluster. I miss the old dialogue so much, they had so much color and flavor to them, it's cool that they do things but it's like... Hornsby there's a seat _*right there *_why are you sitting on the ground? just annoyed thoughts, because at the end of the day-- much like pokemon, I'll still play and buy the game no matter the complaints I still have.

O.K., rant over, time to go water my flowers <3


----------



## meggiewes

maria110 said:


> How many stars does an island need to get mushrooms?  Is it just rare mushrooms that are hard to get?



You can get mushrooms. It is just the rare ones that are worth the most money that go up and down in rarity based on your island rating.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had an idea of how to use the papa or giant teddy bear, assuming it had a t-shirt that I could customize like the mama bear does, but it doesn’t. I don’t know if the idea would’ve looked good, but kinda annoyed that we don’t have the choice between a bow or shirt and the limited customization options (like we used to be able to use able’s and gracie shirts to customize items including the antique bed; also would like an option to have actual blankets on the bed not just a flimsy sheet). 

I’m not too mad about the bear idea not working since this was just some random idea I wanted to try (more annoyed with customization limitations even though it can be argued we have more options).


----------



## Junalt

Star fragments take wayyyyy too long to spawn on the beach. I had to wander the beach for ages today waiting for the 20 of them to spawn.


----------



## Selene

I...I just need brewster's in this game. I miss that bird fiercely.


----------



## Starboard

I hate how cheap the basic flowers sell for at the Nook's. My town always gets infested with them and I already have barely any motivation to dig them all up, the fact that they sell for 40 WHOLE BELLS just kills whatever's left.This game is so stingy with it's rewards and the daily grind just to inch forward got annoying a long time ago.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I hate how cheap the basic flowers sell for at the Nook's. My town always gets infested with them and I already have barely any motivation to dig them all up, the fact that they sell for 40 WHOLE BELLS just kills whatever's left.This game is so stingy with it's rewards and the daily grind just to inch forward got annoying a long time ago.


That's my biggest issue with this game. Everything became a grind. I don't remember that being the issue with the other games. Animal Crossing is supposed to be a chill game. I never recall having to shake a tree for an hour to get acorns/cones, but only get sticks. I feel like they really missed the mark with this game in many ways.

Like mushrooms are going to have to be hoarded for crafting, but in other games you just collected them and you could sell them or keep them because they looked pretty. And if you were lucky some of the mushroom shapes were actually furniture. Simple chill sweet and to the point.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> That's my biggest issue with this game. Everything became a grind. I don't remember that being the issue with the other games. Animal Crossing is supposed to be a chill game. I never recall having to shake a tree for an hour to get acorns/cones, but only get sticks. I feel like they really missed the mark with this game in many ways.
> 
> Like mushrooms are going to have to be hoarded for crafting, but in other games you just collected them and you could sell them or keep them because they looked pretty. And if you were lucky some of the mushroom shapes were actually furniture. Simple chill sweet and to the point.


The rates of pinecones and acorns vs sticks is brutal. I ended up buying them from people on here instead.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> The rates of pinecones and acorns vs sticks is brutal. I ended up buying them from people on here instead.


I stopped after I think I got 10 of each. It might be less than that. The other materials I had to hoard were a lot easier to get. Like seashells I got so many and I wasn't actively looking for them. Or the cherry petals would be just floating randomly when I was passing by. With pinecone/acorns you got to be actively grinding for them. Anyone who says they enjoy doing that is fooling themselves.


----------



## Solio

Speaking of sticks....
I'm so tired of picking them up and them clogging my already crowded inventory.
Is it really necessary for all the trees to drop them on a daily basis? It looks messy if I just leave them, but they are practically useless safe for a few recipes. Besides, if you need sticks, you can just shake a tree for unlimited amounts.
It's pointless and tedious.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

TheDuke55 said:


> I stopped after I think I got 10 of each. It might be less than that. The other materials I had to hoard were a lot easier to get. Like seashells I got so many and I wasn't actively looking for them. Or the cherry petals would be just floating randomly when I was passing by. With pinecone/acorns you got to be actively grinding for them. Anyone who says they enjoy doing that is fooling themselves.


I must be fooling myself, then. I find this sorta thing kind of relaxing. It’s something where I can just put on YouTube and have AC running in the background. I might not be the best person to measure this, as my favorite part of Pokémon is shiny hunting (another major grind). It’s also not fair for those who don’t have the time to do major foraging.


----------



## TheDuke55

Solio said:


> Speaking of sticks....
> I'm so tired of picking them up and them clogging my already crowded inventory.
> Is it really necessary for all the trees to drop them on a daily basis? It looks messy if I just leave them, but they are practically useless safe for a few recipes. Besides, if you need sticks, you can just shake a tree for unlimited amounts.
> It's pointless and tedious.


God I hate that so much and now I just leave them sitting. I can understand having the sticks be on the ground when you first come to the deserted island, of if you shake and don't pick up, but they shouldn't spawn randomly.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> I stopped after I think I got 10 of each. It might be less than that. The other materials I had to hoard were a lot easier to get. Like seashells I got so many and I wasn't actively looking for them. Or the cherry petals would be just floating randomly when I was passing by. With pinecone/acorns you got to be actively grinding for them. Anyone who says they enjoy doing that is fooling themselves.


For real! I have easily like 20 shells still even after crafting things with them. It's crazy! Shaking trees is just not fun at all. At first I assumed it was just me with my low attention span but in reality, why would I want to shake trees for hours when I could be doing actual fun things like decorating my island?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020



Solio said:


> Speaking of sticks....
> I'm so tired of picking them up and them clogging my already crowded inventory.
> Is it really necessary for all the trees to drop them on a daily basis? It looks messy if I just leave them, but they are practically useless safe for a few recipes. Besides, if you need sticks, you can just shake a tree for unlimited amounts.
> It's pointless and tedious.


I HATE sticks more than anything else in this game. I wish they'd just stay in the trees and if you somehow wanted them, you'd shake for them.


----------



## Arjh

It's not just sticks I can't stand but stones as well, it's bad enough they lie around as well but when I hits rocks hoping for iron, clay or bells it's mostly stones & not forgetting when you go fishing you could end up with another one.


----------



## meggiewes

Arjh said:


> It's not just sticks I can't stand but stones as well, it's bad enough they lie around as well but when I hits rocks hoping for iron, clay or bells it's mostly stones & not forgetting when you go fishing you could end up with another one.



I wish I had that problem. I get mostly iron out of my rocks and I want rocks to make tombstones with for decoration!


----------



## Islander

Does anyone else get really frustrated when you accidentally pick up a piece of furniture and try and put it back where it was only for the system to tell you there isn't enough room? It was only there a second ago! So annoying trying to find a space for it again.


----------



## meggiewes

Islander said:


> Does anyone else get really frustrated when you accidentally pick up a piece of furniture and try and put it back where it was only for the system to tell you there isn't enough room? It was only there a second ago! So annoying trying to find a space for it again.



Yeah! It did that with a flower by the river. Had to move the river, plant the flower, and dig the river back out. Slightly annoying.

The ironic thing is that I ended up digging up the flower and filling in that area with cliffs yesterday!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Starboard said:


> I hate how cheap the basic flowers sell for at the Nook's. My town always gets infested with them and I already have barely any motivation to dig them all up, the fact that they sell for 40 WHOLE BELLS just kills whatever's left.This game is so stingy with it's rewards and the daily grind just to inch forward got annoying a long time ago.


Here’s a suggestion. You should design a floor pattern, place it on ground tiles on all adjacent spaces to where you don’t want your flowers to grow. Then redesign that said pattern to a 100% invisible pattern. That way, your town doesn’t look like you have patterns everywhere while the flowers stop growing like crazy. I do that to all areas where I don’t want flowers growing, but only where they can grow the next day. For instance, if I have a path that is two spaces wide and have flowers along the path, I lay a line of invisible patterns that is one space wide next to the flowers.


----------



## Starboard

meggiewes said:


> Yeah! It did that with a flower by the river. Had to move the river, plant the flower, and dig the river back out. Slightly annoying.
> 
> The ironic thing is that I ended up digging up the flower and filling in that area with cliffs yesterday!


I had the exact same thing happen with a flower by a river  I have no idea how this game judges space sometimes. There are times when I can't plant a tree too close to a diagonal cliff or river and other times when I can.

Also the pinecone thing people were mentioning, I gave up on those weeks ago. Besides terraforming it's the most annoying thing I've ever done in Animal Crossing. I worry about wrecking my A button and end up with a bunch of sticks that clog up my inventory and sell for nothing!

I kind of feel like this game caters to a specific group of people; those who have time to play every day, are very patient, don't mind grinding, don't care so much for villager interraction and enjoy playing online/trading. If you don't fit into one of those categories you'll likely feel frustrated at some point and you'll miss out on things. This game has so many good aspects and so much potential so I wish they'd implement options to make it more universally enjoyed.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> Here’s a suggestion. You should design a floor pattern, place it on ground tiles on all adjacent spaces to where you don’t want your flowers to grow. Then redesign that said pattern to a 100% invisible pattern. That way, your town doesn’t look like you have patterns everywhere while the flowers stop growing like crazy. I do that to all areas where I don’t want flowers growing, but only where they can grow the next day. For instance, if I have a path that is two spaces wide and have flowers along the path, I lay a line of invisible patterns that is one space wide next to the flowers.


Yeah I think I might end up doing this, although I have so many flowers scattered about that it'll take many many hours. But I guess it's worth it compared to the alternative option!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Starboard said:


> I had the exact same thing happen with a flower by a river  I have no idea how this game judges space sometimes. There are times when I can't plant a tree too close to a diagonal cliff or river and other times when I can.
> 
> Also the pinecone thing people were mentioning, I gave up on those weeks ago. Besides terraforming it's the most annoying thing I've ever done in Animal Crossing. I worry about wrecking my A button and end up with a bunch of sticks that clog up my inventory and sell for nothing!
> 
> I kind of feel like this game caters to a specific group of people; those who have time to play every day, are very patient, don't mind grinding, don't care so much for villager interraction and enjoy playing online/trading. If you don't fit into one of those categories you'll likely feel frustrated at some point and you'll miss out on things. This game has so many good aspects and so much potential so I wish they'd implement options to make it more universally enjoyed.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I might end up doing this, although I have so many flowers scattered about that it'll take many many hours. But I guess it's worth it compared to the alternative option!


You don’t want to lay them everywhere (or you won’t get natural resources like fossils and mushrooms). You only want to lay them next to intended flower spaces.


----------



## Ginkgo

I just came here to say that I miss gyroids. That's it. Feel like pure **** just want them back


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Ginkgo said:


> I just came here to say that I miss gyroids. That's it. Feel like pure **** just want them back


I WAS neutral on them but now I’d like them back cuz I’ve got ideas that would benefit from their return. I know it’s a pipe dream but I would be EXTREMELY happy if we got a geology/archeology exhibit in the museum (even if it’s an annex to the fossil exhibit like sea creatures were to the fish exhibit it would be amazing)!


----------



## meggiewes

Starboard said:


> I kind of feel like this game caters to a specific group of people; those who have time to play every day, are very patient, don't mind grinding, don't care so much for villager interraction and enjoy playing online/trading. If you don't fit into one of those categories you'll likely feel frustrated at some point and you'll miss out on things. This game has so many good aspects and so much potential so I wish they'd implement options to make it more universally enjoyed.



It probably does cater to a specific group of people. Just like Call of Duty does. Or Dark Souls. Even Mario caters to a specific set of people.

I don't think that's a bad thing either. New Horizons had a massive popularity boom and it is a lot of people's first real Animal Crossing game (if you don't count Pocket Camp as being a main line game.) I think it is pretty much universally enjoyed by a lot of people. 

That being said, I wouldn't complain if they focused on fleshing out villager interactions. I went back to play New Leaf for about 15ish minutes this morning. In that time I had a request to find a piece of furniture within the first five minutes of play. I really like that!

But, I also remember people complaining that they had to actively avoid talking to their villagers in New Leaf or keep telling them no to requests so they could keep houses completely original. I think that is why they massively toned down villager requests to make it universally easier to manage villager houses as to make them "less annoying" when you didn't want to interact with them.

This is why I think the dev's shouldn't worry about making a universally popular game. They should make the game they want and love and not lose sight of what makes an Animsl Crossing game Animal Crosding.

TLDR: I disagree. I think they did make a universally loved game. But I also think they lost sight of the heart and core of Animal Crossing while trying to be innovative and exciting.


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> I had the exact same thing happen with a flower by a river  I have no idea how this game judges space sometimes. There are times when I can't plant a tree too close to a diagonal cliff or river and other times when I can.
> 
> Also the pinecone thing people were mentioning, I gave up on those weeks ago. Besides terraforming it's the most annoying thing I've ever done in Animal Crossing. I worry about wrecking my A button and end up with a bunch of sticks that clog up my inventory and sell for nothing!
> 
> I kind of feel like this game caters to a specific group of people; those who have time to play every day, are very patient, don't mind grinding, don't care so much for villager interraction and enjoy playing online/trading. If you don't fit into one of those categories you'll likely feel frustrated at some point and you'll miss out on things. This game has so many good aspects and so much potential so I wish they'd implement options to make it more universally enjoyed.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I might end up doing this, although I have so many flowers scattered about that it'll take many many hours. But I guess it's worth it compared to the alternative option!


You're right. What I think bothers a lot of people is that the games in the past weren't based on this (or as much) so now that it is, some people feel like the series has changed on them and are sad.


----------



## marea

meggiewes said:


> It probably does cater to a specific group of people. Just like Call of Duty does. Or Dark Souls. Even Mario caters to a specific set of people.
> 
> I don't think that's a bad thing either. New Horizons had a massive popularity boom and it is a lot of people's first real Animal Crossing game (if you don't count Pocket Camp as being a main line game.) I think it is pretty much universally enjoyed by a lot of people.
> 
> *That being said, I wouldn't complain if they focused on fleshing out villager interactions. I went back to play New Leaf for about 15ish minutes this morning. In that time I had a request to find a piece of furniture within the first five minutes of play. I really like that!
> 
> But, I also remember people complaining that they had to actively avoid talking to their villagers in New Leaf or keep telling them no to requests so they could keep houses completely original. I think that is why they massively toned down villager requests to make it universally easier to manage villager houses as to make them "less annoying" when you didn't want to interact with them.*
> 
> This is why I think the dev's shouldn't worry about making a universally popular game. They should make the game they want and love and not lose sight of what makes an Animsl Crossing game Animal Crosding.
> 
> TLDR: I disagree. I think they did make a universally loved game. But I also think they lost sight of the heart and core of Animal Crossing while trying to be innovative and exciting.



During the speculation period some people thought they would make some of those interactions optional, as in you asked the villagers for a task, i would have preferred that over not including them. I would have loved more ways to increase friendship, like inviting villagers over to give them a house tour, asking them to play games or do things like fish together, or have a picnic together. The mechanics for decorating our lands got greatly improved, but the villagers not so much, imo.


----------



## Corrie

meggiewes said:


> It probably does cater to a specific group of people. Just like Call of Duty does. Or Dark Souls. Even Mario caters to a specific set of people.
> 
> I don't think that's a bad thing either. New Horizons had a massive popularity boom and it is a lot of people's first real Animal Crossing game (if you don't count Pocket Camp as being a main line game.) I think it is pretty much universally enjoyed by a lot of people.
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't complain if they focused on fleshing out villager interactions. I went back to play New Leaf for about 15ish minutes this morning. In that time I had a request to find a piece of furniture within the first five minutes of play. I really like that!
> 
> But, I also remember people complaining that they had to actively avoid talking to their villagers in New Leaf or keep telling them no to requests so they could keep houses completely original. I think that is why they massively toned down villager requests to make it universally easier to manage villager houses as to make them "less annoying" when you didn't want to interact with them.
> 
> This is why I think the dev's shouldn't worry about making a universally popular game. They should make the game they want and love and not lose sight of what makes an Animsl Crossing game Animal Crosding.
> 
> TLDR: I disagree. I think they did make a universally loved game. But I also think they lost sight of the heart and core of Animal Crossing while trying to be innovative and exciting.


You said it! I think the villager dialogue in NH needs to be longer. A lot of the time my villagers say a sentence and then end the convo. I remember reading through lots more dialogue per convo in WW so I'd love the same thing to be added to this game or the next.


----------



## meggiewes

Corrie said:


> You said it! I think the villager dialogue in NH needs to be longer. A lot of the time my villagers say a sentence and then end the convo. I remember reading through lots more dialogue per convo in WW so I'd love the same thing to be added to this game or the next.



I am so glad that was understandable! I was afraid I went blathering on there for a bit and lost my point.


----------



## meggiewes

I really miss writing letters to your villagers and having it mean something. They don't save your letters anymore to show you at a later date.  They barely send you gifts in the mail. They don't send you fruit anymore. And I don't think sending them letters improves your relationship with them anymore. I also miss getting birthday inventations and goodbye letters.

I also miss buying and collecting stationary. It was relaxing to hang out in my house, writing letters, and attaching specific gifts to them that I picked out for the villagers. Then running to the post office to mail them out. Getting mail twice a day was nice too.

I guess I just miss getting excited for mail.


----------



## Nooblord

I don’t like where K.K. sets up. I don’t like how they arranged the seats, I don’t even like the seats, and I don’t like that he’s sitting right in front of the RS entrance (pretty sure obstructing an exit route is an emergency hazard, and he should be fined).

However, it makes me hopeful that the Roost will return, and this tacky and hazardous setup is just temporary.


----------



## Zane

Why do pumpkins only stack to 10, instead of 30... pushing my storage up to nearly 1500 again sigh


----------



## meggiewes

Zane said:


> Why do pumpkins only stack to 10, instead of 30... pushing my storage up to nearly 1500 again sigh



How many pumpkins are you keeping?


----------



## kiekieote

I think the thing I dislike most is not being able to buy multiple items from the clothing store - i.e. color variants, etc. :/ There's a handful of little things that are less annoying, but they feel like they just take up time that isn't necessary. Honestly, this video sums it up perfectly:


----------



## cocoacat

I really like the Halloween items they've added (granted it's all mostly pumpkin outdoor decor stuff.... but it's cute) but one thing I wish they would have done better are the costumes. The mage's striped hats and socks are nice, but the animal caps, slippers, and bodysuits are meh. I wish we would have gotten animal ears in the form of a headband that changes with our hair color or full hoods.

I'm happy they added wings, but why are they so small and look like they're made of rubber? The first 2 are from Pocket Camp and the third is NH.


----------



## maria110

cocoacat said:


> I really like the Halloween items they've added (granted it's all mostly pumpkin outdoor decor stuff.... but it's cute) but one thing I wish they would have done better are the costumes. The mage's striped hats and socks are nice, but the animal caps, slippers, and bodysuits are meh. I wish we would have gotten animal ears in the form of a headband that changes with our hair color or full hoods.
> 
> I'm happy they added wings, but why are they so small and look like they're made of rubber? The first 2 are from Pocket Camp and the third is NH.
> 
> View attachment 327131



I agree. And it would have been nice to have big bird wings or angel wings rather than just the bat shape ones.


----------



## TheDuke55

kiekieote said:


> I think the thing I dislike most is not being able to buy multiple items from the clothing store - i.e. color variants, etc. :/ There's a handful of little things that are less annoying, but they feel like they just take up time that isn't necessary. Honestly, this video sums it up perfectly:


It's a shame these are not real updates. I remember seeing this back when they made it. Nintendo's too proud to do this though. They're sitting on a translation patch for Mother 3 that the people who made it explicitly told them that they could use it for free.


----------



## kiekieote

TheDuke55 said:


> It's a shame these are not real updates. I remember seeing this back when they made it. Nintendo's too proud to do this though. They're sitting on a translation patch for Mother 3 that the people who made it explicitly told them that they could use it for free.


It's a shame. None of those things are game-breaking, they just make tedious things (that don't need to be tedious) better. :/


----------



## TheDuke55

Terraforming especially. I would love for that pathfinder and autofill to be a thing.


----------



## Starboard

I love how they tweaked the camera app to hide the UI but there's one last thing I wish they'd do:




Make it so that we can hide things right in front of the camera like it does in the normal low-view! I was trying to take a photo of my character on the tiny island I made but this happened  

It happens a lot when I'm trying to take pictures of my island so it would be great if they allowed us to switch between the front stuff being there and being hidden like in normal non-camera view. It's still possible to grab a screenshot if you're quick enough before the screen things pop up but it's kind of hard and you can't have any effects on it.


----------



## Corrie

cocoacat said:


> I really like the Halloween items they've added (granted it's all mostly pumpkin outdoor decor stuff.... but it's cute) but one thing I wish they would have done better are the costumes. The mage's striped hats and socks are nice, but the animal caps, slippers, and bodysuits are meh. I wish we would have gotten animal ears in the form of a headband that changes with our hair color or full hoods.
> 
> I'm happy they added wings, but why are they so small and look like they're made of rubber? The first 2 are from Pocket Camp and the third is NH.
> 
> View attachment 327131


I thought the same thing! They definitely need to be bigger. My character's hair practically blocks them. :c


----------



## 6iixx

Corrie said:


> I thought the same thing! They definitely need to be bigger. My character's hair practically blocks them. :c



yeeeeeeeeep.  want long hair and wings?  nahhhh  :c
i feel your pain.  but it's the only hairstyle i enjoy, so i'm dealing with what i got.


----------



## Corrie

6iixx said:


> yeeeeeeeeep.  want long hair and wings?  nahhhh  :c
> i feel your pain.  but it's the only hairstyle i enjoy, so i'm dealing with what i got.


SAME!! The only other one I kinda like is the ponytail that's slightly off center. I like the long haired one better but I wanna see the wings so I'm trying that one out for awhile. At least the off center ponytail makes my eyebrow-less character super obvious that she's eyebrow-less and it makes me laugh.


----------



## meggiewes

Corrie said:


> SAME!! The only other one I kinda like is the ponytail that's slightly off center. I like the long haired one better but I wanna see the wings so I'm trying that one out for awhile. At least the off center ponytail makes my eyebrow-less character super obvious that she's eyebrow-less and it makes me laugh.



I also dont have eyebrows on my character. I really don't understand the fascination with them. I have never looked at my villager and thought "they need eyebrows".


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> I also dont have eyebrows on my character. I really don't understand the fascination with them. I have never looked at my villager and thought "they need eyebrows".


honestly, with the little amount of custom slots we have to begin with, even if i found a pair of eyebrows that matched and looked realistic, i wouldn't have been able to part with one of my custom slots


----------



## Corrie

meggiewes said:


> I also dont have eyebrows on my character. I really don't understand the fascination with them. I have never looked at my villager and thought "they need eyebrows".


I actually have never noticed they didn't have eyebrows either until the community began making some fake ones. Some makeshift ones people have made look really nice but some also look really strange. I'm chill with leaving mine eyebrow-less too.


----------



## Zane

I find the uchis in this game really difficult to like. I only moved in Agnes who I really wanted maybe a week ago and she was just being super rude to Ike for no reason, now I kinda hate her


----------



## An0nn

I'm not frustrated with the game, just myself, but I got a full stack of acorns only to accidentally sell it along with the million twigs I'd accumulated in the process. 

Shaking the trees was so monotonous that I think my brain had just gone into sleep mode.


----------



## Corrie

An0nn said:


> I'm not frustrated with the game, just myself, but I got a full stack of acorns only to accidentally sell it along with the million twigs I'd accumulated in the process.
> 
> Shaking the trees was so monotonous that I think my brain had just gone into sleep mode.


Oh my gosh, I think I probably would have either screamed or cried.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Zane said:


> I find the uchis in this game really difficult to like. I only moved in Agnes who I really wanted maybe a week ago and she was just being super rude to Ike for no reason, now I kinda hate her


That’s weird...Deirdre has been one of the coolest villagers I have. Flo was a touch insufferable but not terrible by any means.


----------



## Zane

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s weird...Deirdre has been one of the coolest villagers I have. Flo was a touch insufferable but not terrible by any means.



Yea it was the first time I’d seen that bit of a dialogue and I’ve had two other uchis before hahah idk they just get on my nerves with some of the stuff they say. It’s like they’re the mean ones now that snooties are nice LoL


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Zane said:


> Yea it was the first time I’d seen that bit of a dialogue and I’ve had two other uchis before hahah idk they just get on my nerves with some of the stuff they say. It’s like they’re the mean ones now that snooties are nice LoL


They definitely are the meanest of the bunch...not that I mind it. I loathed pre-NL snooties, and other than Ankha I never had any snooty that appealed to me in NL.


----------



## An0nn

Corrie said:


> Oh my gosh, I think I probably would have either screamed or cried.


Yeah, I definitely wasn't happy about it. 

I had just finished filling the space below the tree and was in the process of collecting everything that dropped. When I went to pick up the acorn, I got the "bag is full" message and thought to myself "awesome! I must have a full stack!" So I trot off to dump my stuff in that box outside Nook's. After grabbing the acorn that I couldn't pick up before, I went to craft a leaf pile and I couldn't because I had... 1 acorn. I think while I was emptying my inventory I must have just mindlessly clicked anything that was remotely brown. Clearly not my brightest moment.


----------



## 6iixx

i just discovered today that the first two villagers you get on your island don't come with the homes interiors that were designated for them.  why..  why is this a thing?  :c  shari's house looks so darn amazing, but i'm stuck with her having a bunch of wooden-block furniture put together in the mix-matched customization setting and it just looks godawful in comparison.  i don't even want to look at tank's now because it's just going to make me sad, too.

this looks *so much* better than this (not my photos, but you get my jist).


----------



## visibleghost

the fishing tourney is not that fun of an event. i'm a bit behind in time so i played it today and i don't know, i played enough to get some prices but it's not very interesting and i have decorated a lot around my rivers so it was a little hard getting to good fishing spots. i much preferred the fishing tourneys in new leaf, they were way more chill because it wasn't timed and it was easy to know what place you would be in. i don't even know if you can win in new horizons and what you have to do to win but i'm just not a huge fan of the entire thing ):


----------



## Corrie

An0nn said:


> Yeah, I definitely wasn't happy about it.
> 
> I had just finished filling the space below the tree and was in the process of collecting everything that dropped. When I went to pick up the acorn, I got the "bag is full" message and thought to myself "awesome! I must have a full stack!" So I trot off to dump my stuff in that box outside Nook's. After grabbing the acorn that I couldn't pick up before, I went to craft a leaf pile and I couldn't because I had... 1 acorn. I think while I was emptying my inventory I must have just mindlessly clicked anything that was remotely brown. Clearly not my brightest moment.


Ahhhh I'm so sorry!!

I've actually feared of the same thing. I double triple check before I sell anything. This happens with fish and stuff, I always donate whatever I can out of my pockets first before I shut off my game because I know that I'll just sell my entire pockets next time I play as an impulse.


----------



## Livia

6iixx said:


> i just discovered today that the first two villagers you get on your island don't come with the homes interiors that were designated for them.  why..  why is this a thing?  :c  shari's house looks so darn amazing, but i'm stuck with her having a bunch of wooden-block furniture put together in the mix-matched customization setting and it just looks godawful in comparison.  i don't even want to look at tank's now because it's just going to make me sad, too.
> 
> this looks *so much* better than this (not my photos, but you get my jist).



I have Tank too, and I’m so sad that he can’t have his real house interior. I want to keep him on my island because we started together, so I’m not planning to ever let him move out. I hope a future update lets us upgrade their interior.


----------



## An0nn

Corrie said:


> Ahhhh I'm so sorry!!
> 
> I've actually feared of the same thing. I double triple check before I sell anything. This happens with fish and stuff, I always donate whatever I can out of my pockets first before I shut off my game because I know that I'll just sell my entire pockets next time I play as an impulse.


Usually I'm pretty careful too. I always run right to blathers when I get something new. Today I was 80% zombified though. Shaking trees for ages and ages is apparently not a great way to stay sharp.

Ah well, at least it was just acorns. I would have actually been upset if it was a villager picture or something.


----------



## Dunquixote

FLICK, WILL YOU PLEASE STOP WANDERING AROUND SO I CAN COMMISSION A BUG MODEL & THEN MOVE ON TO DO SOMETHING ELSE? i restarted my game a couple times because i couldn’t find him anywhere on my island with my alt each time. Got one more alt to commission a piece from him. ugh.


----------



## SoftenedHearts

I'm really pretty upset by the total lack of moving out letters. This was such a pointless thing to remove, but added so much heart! I always looked back on the ones sent by villagers I liked, and even held onto the ones from villagers I didn't out of a sense of respect. The ONLY reason I could think of Nintendo removing them is either laziness, or because they're so insistent on toning down EVERYTHING that since moving letters could make kids remotely maybe a little sad, heaven forbid. Because I mean.... if I'm sad about a villager moving out, I'm sad BECAUSE they moved out, not because of the letter! Sure, it's a little bittersweet, but if anything that helps alleviate it.

And yes, sure you can talk to them the day they're moving, and there's more control over who moves or not. But just because I let a villager move or want some other villager _more_ doesn't mean I don't want to remember the past ones!


----------



## Starboard

Yeah I noticed there were no moving out letters, that's sad since a lot of letters I get from my villagers now have just been repeats and always have some clothing attached I don't want. Getting moving out letters would actually feel special. It can't have been that hard to include that and I'm thinking they just ran out of time to implent it like so many other things. Or they just assume nobody cares.

I get the feeling the next installment in the series will magically have every single thing we complained about fixed so we will all rush to get our hands on it  I'm still bitter there are so many things missing that could so easily have been in this game, they had a chance to make it  amazing but they held out on so much!


----------



## lenoreluna

I HATE peninsulas! Doesn't matter the location or size! They just look dumb and I wish we had the option to remove them!!! Or relocate them! So dumb that we can't remove/move them AND their size and placement is random!!!


----------



## SadStringbean

Okay, so I think this is a popular opinion BUT LET US MOVE RIVER MOUTHS!!! I don't care if we could only have 2 maximum at any given time, but I would like to make my own realistic-looking rivers without them awkwardly forming into a pond. Also, I wish we could move Buildings SLIGHTLY. And, one last thing, Terraforming. the joystick is so sensitive, I'm always accidentally shutting off a river or destroying my landscape because I can't get precise enough. these 3 things are features that need to be added/fixed.


----------



## Zane

Sob... villagers are so bad at placing furniture  I’ve been giving Judy pieces of the mermaid set everyday, first she put the vanity where this dress I gave her used to be which was  good , then she put the dresser in the empty corner of her room. But then I mailed her some flowers (hoping to replace the tea set on her table) and gave her the bed - I come in today and she’s replaced the vanity with a FLOWER and the dresser with the bed, so now she has two beds.  Why girl. Not looking forward to seeing what she does with the stuff I gave her today.


----------



## 6iixx

Zane said:


> Sob... villagers are so bad at placing furniture  I’ve been giving Judy pieces of the mermaid set everyday, first she put the vanity where this dress I gave her used to be which was  good , then she put the dresser in the empty corner of her room. But then I mailed her some flowers (hoping to replace the tea set on her table) and gave her the bed - I come in today and she’s replaced the vanity with a FLOWER and the dresser with the bed, so now she has two beds.  Why girl. Not looking forward to seeing what she does with the stuff I gave her today.



i felt bad for tank, because he was one of my default villagers and only had a sleeping bag to sleep on.  so i gifted him my cot when i got a bed myself; only to find him displaying both   i feel your pain _so_ well.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I've been playing since launch and I've only received one villager's photo. And he gave it to me on the day he tried to move out. I feel like my villagers don't like me at all lol I'm doing my best!


----------



## SadStringbean

EmmaFrost said:


> I've been playing since launch and I've only received one villager's photo. And he gave it to me on the day he tried to move out. I feel like my villagers don't like me at all lol I'm doing my best!


I think moveouts should be based solely on friendship levels. It crushes my heart when my favorite villager wants to leave me.


----------



## Livia

EmmaFrost said:


> I've been playing since launch and I've only received one villager's photo. And he gave it to me on the day he tried to move out. I feel like my villagers don't like me at all lol I'm doing my best!



are you gifting them every day? You can follow the guide in this thread to see the best way to get their photo  https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...nd-photo-mechanic-1-5-x-updated-oct-1.562266/


----------



## Venn

Why does moving in villagers through campsite (non amiibo) have to be so hard? Especially when trying to kick out a specific villager? Both times I've done this, the villager in the campsite decides to pick EVERYONE but the one villager I want out. Why can't we have the option to choose like Amiibo does? It would make playing so much easier than time consuming.


----------



## SadStringbean

Venn said:


> Why does moving in villagers through campsite (non amiibo) have to be so hard? Especially when trying to kick out a specific villager? Both times I've done this, the villager in the campsite decides to pick EVERYONE but the one villager I want out. Why can't we have the option to choose like Amiibo does? It would make playing so much easier than time-consuming.


To make you buy the amiibo cards. if they started to mass produce them again, they'd make more money off of them than the actual game.


----------



## Venn

SadStringbean said:


> To make you buy the amiibo cards. if they started to mass produce them again, they'd make more money off of them than the actual game.



I know, I'm just annoyed how the game apparently knows which villager I want out and decides to avoid that villager no matter what. I'm sure every villager (except 1 or 2) has been mentioned 5 times. The one I want out, hasn't even been mentioned.


----------



## SadStringbean

Venn said:


> I know, I'm just annoyed how the game apparently knows which villager I want out and decides to avoid that villager no matter what. I'm sure every villager (except 1 or 2) has been mentioned 5 times. The one I want out, hasn't even been mentioned.


20 bucks an agent working for them sneaks into your house and bugs your room.


----------



## John Wick

lenoreluna said:


> I HATE peninsulas! Doesn't matter the location or size! They just look dumb and I wish we had the option to remove them!!! Or relocate them! So dumb that we can't remove/move them AND their size and placement is random!!!


I really like mine!
Great place for a lighthouse. ^_^


----------



## Seelie

Why on Earth does Butch own approximately 15 extra ninja costumes, and why does he think that I need them instead of his photo? 

Butch, please.  I am dying.


----------



## Jassiii

I hate my peninsula so much because I just don't know how to decorate it-- nothing I do seems to work for it. Geez I i wish I could change it to the big round one as opposed to my skinny long looking one >:/ It gives me no talk me any energy


----------



## Starboard

I wish there could be a special event or they can ask you at a high enough friendship level to redecorate their house. Like you can use their furniture plus what you own, and maybe you can ask to buy some too like the flea market. Some villagers just come with poorly designed homes where things are all over the place and I always wish I can move things around for them. Not to mention I always wish I could clear out all the hats I gave Gonzo and put his furniture back. That would be such a fun little feature.


----------



## Lightspring

To be honest, we need more zen-themed characters, specifically sisterlys, smugs, and peppies.


----------



## meggiewes

Lightspring said:


> To be honest, we need more zen-themed characters, specifically sisterlys, smugs, and peppies.



What do you consider zen themed characters?


----------



## Lightspring

meggiewes said:


> What do you consider zen themed characters?


Any villagers with Asian-themed connotations (Genji and Kabuki are obviously zen-themed). They could have Asian themed exterior and interior with traditional Japanese elements and appearance. Maybe more noh themed villagers as well. We already have two Japanese jock rabbits and quite a few Japanese-themed ostriches (Phoebe is a phoenix which has symbolism in China & Japan). It would be pretty cool for a zen themed wolf or cat which they have a lot of symbolism in Japan.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Mahi-mahi . . .

Why, just why? I have caught three giant trevally. I have made hundreds of bait and am running out of time. It is making the game stressful and tedious to me. 

Yesterday and today I tried the trick where you reload using the same bait, about 10 times. Kept messing up in little ways and having it save, so I had to keep recrafting some of the bait. 

I don't want to have to wait six months to try again. ; _ ;


----------



## 6iixx

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Mahi-mahi . . .
> 
> Why, just why? I have caught three giant trevally. I have made hundreds of bait and am running out of time. It is making the game stressful and tedious to me.
> 
> Yesterday and today I tried the trick where you reload using the same bait, about 10 times. Kept messing up in little ways and having it save, so I had to keep recrafting some of the bait.
> 
> I don't want to have to wait six months to try again. ; _ ;



i feel your pain - mahi-mahi is one of the fish i have yet to catch for my museum.  the thought of waiting another six months kills me on the inside.  :c


----------



## Kuroh

I think it would've made more sense for the Halloween event with Jack to start earlier in the month  so that you can get the other half of the Spooky Set before Halloween and not right when it's ending...?


----------



## maria110

Normally I'm tripping over Daisy Mae because she is in my way when I'm trying to do stuff.  But today, I actually wanted to buy turnips, and could I find her?  No.  I had to run the whole island twice to spot her.  Ugh.


----------



## yuckyrat

I have a LOT of complaints about NH, but a big one is the dialogue; they have like, 5 lines per personality, tops. I don't have it, but I had a video at one point of me talking to Penelope, Ruby, and Peanut in a row and ALL THREE had the same line about running around the island!


maria110 said:


> Normally I'm tripping over Daisy Mae because she is in my way when I'm trying to do stuff.  But today, I actually wanted to buy turnips, and could I find her?  No.  I had to run the whole island twice to spot her.  Ugh.


YES! I swear, she's everywhere when I'm doing my daily tasks, but when I need her? She's hiding and I have to circle my island twice.


----------



## Dunquixote

i wish i could use paths or custom paths on a corner tile on a cliff, rotate the custom designs outside, and use rugs outside. There are a few areas where my cliffs are curved and I can’t adjust them because there are stuff below (or above). I want to put a regular stone or arched stone tile down but i can’t because the game won’t let me, so if i put the path down, there are are couple of corners that will be grass and that looks really bad while the rest is covered.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020

Also it bugs me that I can’t make a cliff go to the edge of the ground below it. When I try to build more cliff, my rep just moves awkwardly forward with the tool.


----------



## Clock

To be honest, I feel like using the customization kit on the spooky diys would be better than using different colored pumpkins.


----------



## 6iixx

... how many soft serve hats are my villagers gonna give me to 'match my outfit.'  _how.  many.  could.  they.  have.    _


----------



## ekcomyth

me: omg i wish the island in the game is bigger so i can fit more themes and stuff

also me building around a theme that has limiting furniture: god, why is the island so damn big


----------



## Honesta

Not exactly NH but close enough... Twice I have been in queues for turnip sales and they both have expired while I was waiting. Both today. I know stuff happens, I'm not mad at the people. Just my luck. lol, I just want to sell my turnips and finish my halloween island!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I wish that we would have the whole spooky set before the end of the month. What’s the point of getting it on the actual day?


----------



## meggiewes

EmmaFrost said:


> I wish that we would have the whole spooky set before the end of the month. What’s the point of getting it on the actual day?



Excitement, anticipation, and (supposed to be) surprise.


----------



## 6iixx

crafting _one_ thing of fish bait at a time is so tedious   :'c
definitely feel like that should at least be updated eventually; an option to make more than one quantity of something if you have the materials.


----------



## TheDuke55

I kind of wish they had kept Jack giving you the creepy set like the other games which included a skeleton, tombstone, and coffin to name a few. You could get so much mileage out of these. The spooky series stuff was all available at the Nooks instead of splitting it to be part of Jack's gifts.

Also, I just realized it's been 7 months and gyroids still aren't in the game. One of the game's biggest staples of the series. Bro come on lol.


----------



## tessa grace

Missing Brewster and sad that Tortimer's dead.
Also why tf can you catch turtles and octopi and frogs from the rivers and seas but also have them as villagers? This logic breaks me. 
Finally, I demand that the villagers have more taste to them. Seriously, the villagers are so bland and have no personality, I feel like I'm just basing them off their looks. I want two of my villagers to flirt. I want there to be an epic roasting battle between Zucker and Diana. I want the villagers to be both evil and nice. I'm sick of hearing that you could smell your father's baked ziti a mile away. I want some DRAMA. Who else agrees?


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> I kind of wish they had kept Jack giving you the creepy set like the other games which included a skeleton, tombstone, and coffin to name a few. You could get so much mileage out of these. The spooky series stuff was all available at the Nooks instead of splitting it to be part of Jack's gifts.
> 
> Also, I just realized it's been 7 months and gyroids still aren't in the game. One of the game's biggest staples of the series. Bro come on lol.


Agreed.

Like so many other missing items, I was counting on the creepy headstones and creepy bones as part of a theme I'll never be able to have.

My island may as well be named Limbo, because that's where it is, and where it will stay unless we get all of the old items back.


----------



## yuckyrat

Just remembered a big one: Having to go through the entire conversation with Orville again if you mistyped the Dodo code.

I've genuinely cried when that happens. It's _always _when you're in a time crunch, too.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

yuckyrat said:


> Just remembered a big one: Having to go through the entire conversation with Orville again if you mistyped the Dodo code.
> 
> I've genuinely cried when that happens. It's _always _when you're in a time crunch, too.


Yes!  Do you want to try again would be a good option.


----------



## Xane_MM

Yeah, it would be nice if he asked if the player made a mistake in the Dodo Code™ and wanted to try typing it in again instead of "Sorry, there's no islands for you to visit...so as a punishment, you have to go through my long series of questions again!"


----------



## skarmoury

One thing that disturbs me about cluttered islands is the way I always get absolutely lost. I recently visited an island I saw on Instagram and while I thought the build was absolutely lovely, trees were covering half of my screen wherever I walked, and with the way multiple buildings were squeezed per area it was so difficult for me to navigate. I kept running around the same area because I couldn't find the exit, and became kinda claustrophobic the way so may plants, trees, and buildings were crowding my screen.

I still think the island is lovely and I'm jealous they have such a creative mind, but I wish it wasn't that crowded. I couldn't even find access to half of the island the way there was so much clutter and no visible pathway to follow. It reminded me of jungles and somehow I wish I had brought something to cut the excessive plants with, lol.


----------



## cocoacat

I'm super disappointed with the shark models. 
Why in the world are they sooo small? Most of the fish sizes are okay... not as big as the bugs and smaller than actual size, but the sharks are ridiculous. And they got rid of the clear tanks and replaced them with a plastic containers, so you can't even display the caught version.

I gave CJ 3 full sized hammerhead sharks for this.



Spoiler


----------



## Starboard

cocoacat said:


> I'm super disappointed with the shark models.
> Why in the world are they sooo small? Most of the fish sizes are okay... not as big as the bugs and smaller than actual size, but the sharks are ridiculous. And they got rid of the clear tanks and replaced them with a plastic containers, so you can't even display the caught version.
> 
> I gave CJ 3 full sized hammerhead sharks for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 329609


Wowww that is tiny. Gotta admit it's pretty cute though lol, just a shame there's not a large option as well. And how annoying that you have to give CJ 3 sharks for that! I wonder what he did with all of them? 

And yeah I don't know what they were thinking with the tanks. At first I thought it was kind of interesting but then I realised it's completely pointless! Also I feel bad for the poor shark, if it's gonna be in a tank it should at least be able to see something


----------



## Corrie

yuckyrat said:


> Just remembered a big one: Having to go through the entire conversation with Orville again if you mistyped the Dodo code.
> 
> I've genuinely cried when that happens. It's _always _when you're in a time crunch, too.


They need to redo the entire Orville convo to begin with. There's just so much unneeded dialogue to mash A through. When you hit online play, it should just connect you to the internet. I selected online play, why are you asking if you can connect to the internet? It's what I just told you to do for goodness sakes!


----------



## CitrusCakes

I think for right now, the #1 most annoying thing after 7 months of playing is...

*WHY can we still not buy more than 5 custom kits at a time?*
There are some items (cherry speakers, shell partition, etc) that take up to 7 kits to customize. Buying exactly 7 kits takes 3 entire interactions with the kits in the case--buy 5, buy 1, then buy 1. The absolute quickest way to get at least 7 kits is two interactions--buy 5 kits, then buy 5 more kits. This is such a stupid oversight that it pisses me off every time. If 5 is going to be the maximum number of kits we can buy per transaction, then why make some items take 5-7 kits? Make it make sense...


----------



## NicksFixed

CitrusCakes said:


> I think for right now, the #1 most annoying thing after 7 months of playing is...
> 
> *WHY can we still not buy more than 5 custom kits at a time?*
> There are some items (cherry speakers, shell partition, etc) that take up to 7 kits to customize. Buying exactly 7 kits takes 3 entire interactions with the kits in the case--buy 5, buy 1, then buy 1. The absolute quickest way to get at least 7 kits is two interactions--buy 5 kits, then buy 5 more kits. This is such a stupid oversight that it pisses me off every time. If 5 is going to be the maximum number of kits we can buy per transaction, then why make some items take 5-7 kits? Make it make sense...



That thing with the kits being just one off sometimes reminds me of Label. She gives you a ticket worth _up to _3000. I go to use it to buy a Labelle Skirt: costs 3100 !! I can't use Label's ticket to buy *her own clothes  *xD


----------



## CitrusCakes

NicksFixed said:


> That thing with the kits being just one off sometimes reminds me of Label. She gives you a ticket worth _up to _3000. I go to use it to buy a Labelle Skirt: costs 3100 !! I can't use Label's ticket to buy *her own clothes  *xD


LOL why don't they at least subtract the difference so you owe only 100 bells? It's small stuff like that that angers me because they feel like oversights by the development team, like they've never actually sat down and played their own game to realize the small things that are clunky about it, lol


----------



## TheDuke55

CitrusCakes said:


> I think for right now, the #1 most annoying thing after 7 months of playing is...
> 
> *WHY can we still not buy more than 5 custom kits at a time?*
> There are some items (cherry speakers, shell partition, etc) that take up to 7 kits to customize. Buying exactly 7 kits takes 3 entire interactions with the kits in the case--buy 5, buy 1, then buy 1. The absolute quickest way to get at least 7 kits is two interactions--buy 5 kits, then buy 5 more kits. This is such a stupid oversight that it pisses me off every time. If 5 is going to be the maximum number of kits we can buy per transaction, then why make some items take 5-7 kits? Make it make sense...


I said it before and I'll say it again. The AVGN reviewed Earthbound back in like 2018. While he said it was a great game deserving its cult, he couldn't stand some of the QoL or the lack of them.






Skip to 12:00 and watch to 13:40 to see where he talks about all the issues he had. He does drop the F bomb at the end of the marker, so if you don't want to hear that, don't watch it. His gripes are about purchasing items one at a time and not being able to adjust the amount you want. Then he goes and shows a game from that same era that did it that way.

It's very similar to how the Able clothes shop works. (Or the Nook's seeds/custom boxes) There's no reason why they couldn't have had you select all you want in the dressing room and buy it. It was archaic back in the Earthbound days when other games were already letting you adjust how much of something you want and it's 20 something years pass acceptable now.

I bring up Earthbound because it's also a Nintendo IP game.


Unrelated, the drop off box is worthless. You get a 20% cut so you can cut out the time it takes to go through the hoops...only for them to call you the next day and waste 10 seconds. Like in that time it took for the Nooks to call you, you could had used that time to sell the crap the other day. They could had made a voicemail/text option where certain information/announcements pop up for you to read at your leisurely time. Not for you to have to be forced to stop and answer the phone through a script. I used the box a few times in the beginning, but realized I was wasting time either way.


----------



## misstayleigh

i know this a slow burn game but i still wish i could demolish mass chunks of land or rivers instead of going square. by. square.


----------



## CitrusCakes

TheDuke55 said:


> Skip to 12:00 and watch to 13:40 to see where he talks about all the issues he had. He does drop the F bomb at the end of the marker, so if you don't want to hear that, don't watch it. His gripes are about purchasing items one at a time and not being able to adjust the amount you want. Then he goes and shows a game from that same era that did it that way.
> 
> It's very similar to how the Able clothes shop works. (Or the Nook's seeds/custom boxes) There's no reason why they couldn't have had you select all you want in the dressing room and buy it. It was archaic back in the Earthbound days when other games were already letting you adjust how much of something you want and it's 20 something years pass acceptable now.


Thank you for linking that video! I feel exactly how the man in the video does when I have to spam and spam and *spam *just to get like 20-30 custom kits.
It really does feel like an outdated mechanical choice to have your player base toil over trying to buy several things at a time. I don't even see this as me being a whiner or sore loser, it's my genuine critique about the game. I understand that AC is all about being a slow grind, so I don't mind at all having to pick up my flowers one by one for example. But when it comes to buying stuff and pushing through dialogue you see several times a day...why be so heavy-handed with it and make your player base sick of these interactions that the localization team put effort into writing/translating? We shouldn't have to dread talking to certain NPCs lol


----------



## Le Ham

The way the balloons spawn around you on purpose... all I'm trying to do is keep my screen on so people can visit to sell turnips and the stupid balloons just don't stop coming


----------



## TheDuke55

CitrusCakes said:


> Thank you for linking that video! I feel exactly how the man in the video does when I have to spam and spam and *spam *just to get like 20-30 custom kits.
> It really does feel like an outdated mechanical choice to have your player base toil over trying to buy several things at a time. I don't even see this as me being a whiner or sore loser, it's my genuine critique about the game. I understand that AC is all about being a slow grind, so I don't mind at all having to pick up my flowers one by one for example. But when it comes to buying stuff and pushing through dialogue you see several times a day...why be so heavy-handed with it and make your player base sick of these interactions that the localization team put effort into writing/translating? We shouldn't have to dread talking to certain NPCs lol


This is more of an issue with NH though because there are new options that were never available before. For example, the dressing room that shows you all the clothes you can fashion/buy. In NL and the other games the only clothes available at the shop were the ones on display in the actual room. You could ask to try it out in NL and buy it if you liked it. If the dressing room was a thing in the other games, it'd probably work the same way.

But there was never anything from my knowledge that you needed in the other games in mass quantity like this game. So there was never a reason/need to mass buy or have 1-5 quantities. They did do some things right, like the flower seeds, bushes, and saplings which you can buy 1-5 of. In the other games you could only buy one of and than it'd be sold out.

Flowers used to be able to be picked up and pocketed without using a shovel. As if it was a dropped item. And the shovel would pluck/get rid of it. So now you have to waste a lot of time shoveling them up. And the shovel like all the other tools breaks and so you have to hoard resources to craft replacements that break pretty fast.

It really all boils down to a lot of busy work to detract players from some of the games larger flaws.


----------



## Eureka

Personally, I think it boils down to busy work to keep players busy. I seriously doubt things are how they are in an attempt to try and cover up the games bigger flaws. People are going to see those even if they have to go in and out of Ables dressing room 10 times to buy clothes.   If anything, the little inconveniences in the game draw more attention to bigger flaws.


----------



## meggiewes

TheDuke55 said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again. The AVGN reviewed Earthbound back in like 2018. While he said it was a great game deserving its cult, he couldn't stand some of the QoL or the lack of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 12:00 and watch to 13:40 to see where he talks about all the issues he had. He does drop the F bomb at the end of the marker, so if you don't want to hear that, don't watch it. His gripes are about purchasing items one at a time and not being able to adjust the amount you want. Then he goes and shows a game from that same era that did it that way.
> 
> It's very similar to how the Able clothes shop works. (Or the Nook's seeds/custom boxes) There's no reason why they couldn't have had you select all you want in the dressing room and buy it. It was archaic back in the Earthbound days when other games were already letting you adjust how much of something you want and it's 20 something years pass acceptable now.
> 
> I bring up Earthbound because it's also a Nintendo IP game.
> 
> 
> Unrelated, the drop off box is worthless. You get a 20% cut so you can cut out the time it takes to go through the hoops...only for them to call you the next day and waste 10 seconds. Like in that time it took for the Nooks to call you, you could had used that time to sell the crap the other day. They could had made a voicemail/text option where certain information/announcements pop up for you to read at your leisurely time. Not for you to have to be forced to stop and answer the phone through a script. I used the box a few times in the beginning, but realized I was wasting time either way.



Technically, you are wasting time just playing a video game. Just like I am wasting time by reading a game forum. 

In defense of the drop off box, I like being able to fill my pockets over and over after the shop is closed if I want to dive or fish. It really beats just fishing until your pockets are full and then having to stop until the next day. And I also like that bells are deposited straight into the bank. It makes it really easy to save up bells. I'll take a 20% bell cut for the sake of realism since it let's me continue the fishing or diving loop after hours.


----------



## TheDuke55

meggiewes said:


> Technically, you are wasting time just playing a video game. Just like I am wasting time by reading a game forum.


It's not a 'waste' of time if it's something you enjoy doing. I don't find some of the stuff that we have to do fun. Like the way the flower removal works now. I would be so happy to go back to just picking them up like dropped items. Or being able to buy 99 customize kits in one go instead of going through the dialogue 20 times. It would eat up less time so you could spend it where you actually want.


----------



## meggiewes

TheDuke55 said:


> It's not a 'waste' of time if it's something you enjoy doing. I don't find some of the stuff that we have to do fun. Like the way the flower removal works now. I would be so happy to go back to just picking them up like dropped items. Or being able to buy 99 customize kits in one go instead of going through the dialogue 20 times. It would eat up less time so you could spend it where you actually want.



Right. I totally agree with you. I also agree that enjoyment is subjective. For example, I feel the opposite way about flower removal. I love that we don't have to worry about accidentally trampling the flowers and digging them up to replant and move them around feels more like real gardening to me. I also agree that I would like to choose how many customization kits I can buy in one go.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I was visiting a lot of islands yesterday and today. I absolutely HATE printing off NMTs. It is just so slow. 

I don't agree with the argument that it is fine when the game wastes your time.
Enjoyment density in an important aspect of any game--entertainment provided /(divided by) time spent playing the game. For people who have little time, enjoyment density really matters.


----------



## CitrusCakes

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I was visiting a lot of islands yesterday and today. I absolutely HATE printing off NMTs. It is just so slow.


This is something I absolutely hate too. I don't think Nintendo understands how easy it is to end up accumulating 50k+ Nook Miles--especially since you end up running out of good furniture/items to spend them on. So I just casually have like 220k NM and I'm far too lazy to spam the option to print NMT since the dialogue is so tedious for it.


----------



## DaviddivaD

The RNG in this game is terrible almost MMORPG terrible. I've had Nook's Cranny built since like March 23rd and they still haven't sold the Sand Castle yet. I had to buy it from a player. 

And when will Redd sell the legit Wistful Painting (Girl With a Pearl Earring)? He keeps selling the one with the star earrings.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I was visiting a lot of islands yesterday and today. I absolutely HATE printing off NMTs. It is just so slow.
> 
> I don't agree with the argument that it is fine when the game wastes your time.
> Enjoyment density in an important aspect of any game--entertainment provided /(divided by) time spent playing the game. For people who have little time, enjoyment density really matters.



I had to print 30 of them yesterday. That was excruciating.


----------



## TheDuke55

I've only ever printed out a few tickets here or there. In the beginning to farm resources for the scripted tutorial and then to fish/bug the remainder of critters for the end of the month. Or the one time I was looking for bamboo/my sister fruit. I wasted so much time island jumping until I realized I couldn't get but three fruits. Main, sister, and coconut. And it's kind of funny, in a sad way, that bananas were taken out of a island themed game.

I don't get why Leif couldn't show up on the plaza and have a different fruit of the day he could sell you. They did that in NL and he also sold bamboo shoots. Which would help since they're needed for crafting and bamboo only yields one shoot per bamboo and that's it forever.

I couldn't stand the island jumping to find a villager I wanted and all the tickets I would have to spend and patiently wait to be printed out. I remember doing that in the beginning because I kept getting ugly looking lazies, but then I just said screw it and took whoever to get it over with because the tutorial script wasn't fun anymore.

When you think about it, all the other games had a pretty fast beginners phase and than they just cut the rope and let you do whatever you wanted to. This is the first game where that's not really an option because there's a checklist you got to follow in order.



DaviddivaD said:


> The RNG in this game is terrible almost MMORPG terrible. I've had Nook's Cranny built since like March 23rd and they still haven't sold the Sand Castle yet. I had to buy it from a player.


Dude. I haven't seen the sand castle either. I haven't traded for it yet either. It's such BS. They keep recycling the same furniture I see day in/day out.



Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I don't agree with the argument that it is fine when the game wastes your time.
> Enjoyment density in an important aspect of any game--entertainment provided /(divided by) time spent playing the game. For people who have little time, enjoyment density really matters.


I feel like the people who don't mind the time wasters in the game are those who have enough time in the day not to care about it. And with the pandemic lockdown a lot of people had plenty of time. I didn't though, so that's probably why I am so critical. I was considered essential, so I never got a day off and it's been one exhausting year.

Printing out tickets, excessive redundant dialogue, flower removal being changed for the worst and how they breed like crazy, the way terraforming and crafting work, that you can't pull from resources in storage, having to buy one at a time or 5 bulk, tools breaking, DIY all being linked to balloons, pinecones/acorns.

All this stuff just adds up and it's usually this stuff that I don't really care for. I like the idea of terraforming, but it needs a QoL update and so does crafting. Who wants to waste so much time digging up clams, carrying around 2 shovels in case one breaks, and than crafting them all one by one, only for the bait to only attract seabass? And sometimes when I am tossing out one of the bait it doesn't register a fish right away so I think it's a glitch and toss another only for it to finally register too late.

Nintendo tries to battle cheating and the such, but they aren't doing themselves any favors by making doing things legitimately absolute torture.


----------



## yuckyrat

I've said it once, and I'll say it again: *Gold tools should be unbreakable. *I shouldn't have to waste precious gold crafting another golden slingshot because my original broke. I don't even bother anymore, actually; I just use regular ones. I need gold for other recipes. I can't waste it on one tool.



TheDuke55 said:


> Nintendo tries to battle cheating and the such, but they aren't doing themselves any favors by making doing things legitimately absolute torture.



Yes, yes, YES to all you said!!! The game feels like such a chore to play, and I don't have fun with it! Coupled with the villagers having like, three lines of dialogue per personality, the tedious mechanics just make the game agonizing.


----------



## -Lumi-

I hate that tools break. I thought maybe I’d get used to it the more I played and it wouldn’t be so bad but it’s still so frustrating. 

I love being able to craft and customize furniture, I think it adds to the game in a positive way! But having to constantly remake tools from scratch or customize the colours so they don’t break is so tedious. It interrupts the flow of the game imo and it’s not necessary at all. 

It’s esspecially frustrating because the bug off & fishing tourney are time based (which I also don’t like) so I’m rushing to catch bugs or fish and then if my tool breaks I’ve basically lost that round. 

The Nookling store is also becoming frustrating! In New Leaf I loved decorating my house, it was one of my favourite parts of the game. In New Horizons? I only upgraded my house so I could have more storage and change the exterior. Timmy and Tommy are constantly cycling through the same handful of items it feels like and it gives me no inspiration for decorating my home.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> Unrelated, the drop off box is worthless. You get a 20% cut so you can cut out the time it takes to go through the hoops...only for them to call you the next day and waste 10 seconds. Like in that time it took for the Nooks to call you, you could had used that time to sell the crap the other day. They could had made a voicemail/text option where certain information/announcements pop up for you to read at your leisurely time. Not for you to have to be forced to stop and answer the phone through a script. I used the box a few times in the beginning, but realized I was wasting time either way.



I hate that they call you the next morning. Just deposit the bells and leave me alone.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I hate that tools break. I thought maybe I’d get used to it the more I played and it wouldn’t be so bad but it’s still so frustrating.
> 
> I love being able to craft and customize furniture, I think it adds to the game in a positive way! But having to constantly remake tools from scratch or customize the colours so they don’t break is so tedious. It interrupts the flow of the game imo and it’s not necessary at all.
> 
> It’s esspecially frustrating because the bug off & fishing tourney are time based (which I also don’t like) so I’m rushing to catch bugs or fish and then if my tool breaks I’ve basically lost that round.
> 
> The Nookling store is also becoming frustrating! In New Leaf I loved decorating my house, it was one of my favourite parts of the game. In New Horizons? I only upgraded my house so I could have more storage and change the exterior. Timmy and Tommy are constantly cycling through the same handful of items it feels like and it gives me no inspiration for decorating my home.


Timmy and Tommy's shop is so bad that I barely even visit anymore except for buying more tools.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Imagine my surprise that the Oarfish model is pitiful looking and small. I was so excited for it to be giant and impressive lol. I’m also annoyed that the villagers keep adopting each other’s catch phrases when they are given to specific villagers for specific reasons.


----------



## Starboard

DaviddivaD said:


> I had to print 30 of them yesterday. That was excruciating.


Oh great, I'm about to print 30 for my friend who has some furniture for me. How long did it take?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I hate that tools break. I thought maybe I’d get used to it the more I played and it wouldn’t be so bad but it’s still so frustrating.


It's especially terrible that you have to craft twice just for 1 tool. I haven't used the flimsy tools since the beginning of the game but I'm still forced to craft them first before the tool I need. Why!!! It's so pointless and actually makes me avoid doing things in the game. I've caught maybe 5 bugs this month and I haven't fished at all besides the tourney. I focus on things that don't require tool use just because of what they did to the tools.

And I have the same experience with the Nooklings' items. I've seen some things 50 times and some things I've never seen. I've said this a few times but the RNG of this game needs some fixing to prevent stupid things like this.


----------



## Anwen

Why does Daisy Mae need dangling snot? I can’t look at her.


----------



## meggiewes

Anwen said:


> Why does Daisy Mae need dangling snot? I can’t look at her.



I'm pretty sure it is a Japanese troupe with young kids having drippy noses.


----------



## Honesta

I just want the house moved like.... 2 spots over. That's it!


----------



## Corrie

Honesta said:


> I just want the house moved like.... 2 spots over. That's it!


That'll be 100k please!


----------



## Honesta

Corrie said:


> That'll be 100k please!


lol, right?


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Make it possible to find Celeste.  I have 2 meteor shower (light) nights this week.  The first was yesterday, but I had Wisp.  So it seems like Celeste should be there tonight.  But I can’t find her.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

Yay!  Found the pesky owl.  She is so pretty.  I would love to have her as a permanent resident.  Since we can’t, I just wish she’d make her presence known.


----------



## John Wick

Honesta said:


> I just want the house moved like.... 2 spots over. That's it!


YES!!!

But nope. 50k to move it somewhere temporarily, then another 50k to move it one space over from where it originally was. 

Drag and drop, Nintendo, Geez!


----------



## Starboard

Issues like the house-moving just screams "unfinished" to me. I mean there are too many problems this game has that exist for no good reason and make it look like the devs barely thought about the mechanic. Looking at you Able Sisters. I'm hoping they fix these eventually in updates and if they don't I'm going to be pretty dang confused.


----------



## Katgamer

Okay this is something that is super annoying to me I’m trying to move my houses around and I misplaced the house a little too far down I wanna move it but now I can’t because it will still be uneven I just want my house to be even I got so annoyed to the point where I just left it looking uneven everytime I go to tangy and merry’s house I want to punch a wall because they are uneven I kinda want a better house placement system


----------



## visibleghost

I wish we could store like 30 bush starts in one stack, my bush hoarding is taking up too many storage slots ahhh.



Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I was visiting a lot of islands yesterday and today. I absolutely HATE printing off NMTs. It is just so slow.
> 
> I don't agree with the argument that it is fine when the game wastes your time.
> Enjoyment density in an important aspect of any game--entertainment provided /(divided by) time spent playing the game. For people who have little time, enjoyment density really matters.


I have only printed NMTs, like, less than 20 times. I just cannot be bothered doing it, pretty much all my tickets have been acquired by trading or buying them. It's too tedious and takes too much time, no thanks.

If I'm ever running low on NMTs I could print 100+ tickets from my saved Nook miles, but I really hope I never have to. Buying multiples of things in general is annoying in this game, NMTs are among the worse ones though since it's an item you often want in bulk but you cannot buy in bulk no matter what.


----------



## Anwen

What is it with getting villagers from the void? My alt somehow got a Colton from an island I’d visited. My third Smug. I don’t need that many. I was planning on double jocks or snooties  Not this.


----------



## Cpdlp92

I wish we could've have more than 10 villagers so much funn.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> Issues like the house-moving just screams "unfinished" to me. I mean there are too many problems this game has that exist for no good reason and make it look like the devs barely thought about the mechanic. Looking at you Able Sisters. I'm hoping they fix these eventually in updates and if they don't I'm going to be pretty dang confused.


I don't know. A lot of things scream unfinished. Like I remember if you had a good enough friendship with your villagers in NL they'd smile joyfully if you sat with them on a bench (or whatever)  But in this game they don't even acknowledge if you sit with them or not.

It's the little things like this that bring it to life. You take those simple things out and don't add to it in anyway and it feels...I wouldn't say unfinished even though it is, but void. It just makes it feel empty. Like that they poured their heart into the other games and in this game they poured what they could before they pushed out too early.


----------



## SirOctopie

I wish Celeste would be guaranteed to show up whenever there's a meteor shower. I've only had her show up to my island a whopping three times since the game came out, so I've only obtained 3 DIYs. I got a 4th from a fellow user's island when she was there. But every time I've had a meteor shower, she isn't there. I haven't seen her since May!


----------



## TheDuke55

SirOctopie said:


> I wish Celeste would be guaranteed to show up whenever there's a meteor shower. I've only had her show up to my island a whopping three times since the game came out, so I've only obtained 3 DIYs. I got a 4th from a fellow user's island when she was there. But every time I've had a meteor shower, she isn't there. I haven't seen her since May!


I've seen her a few times, but I haven't seen a full blown meteor shower and I've had the game since release. The rng in this game sucks. I feel like it's the worst it has been.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

It does help to use meteonook to find your weather seed.  Then you’ll know when the light meteor showers are.  She is allegedly on your island every week on one of the meteor shower (light or heavy).


----------



## Livia

Celeste won’t show up on nights that KK is there though. My last heavy meteor shower was on a Saturday and a friend and I looked all over my island for her and couldn’t find her. Then I found out it was because of KK


----------



## TheDuke55

GnarlyGarden said:


> It does help to use meteonook to find your weather seed.  Then you’ll know when the light meteor showers are.  She is allegedly on your island every week on one of the meteor shower (light or heavy).


That is handy, but I don't have a smartphone. It's also a app made by an outside party.

It's still not cool that some people have played since launch and haven't had one in 7 months (close to a year) and others have already had a handful of full blown ones. They need to fix that.


----------



## CitrusCakes

TheDuke55 said:


> It's still not cool that some people have played since launch and haven't had one in 7 months (close to a year) and others have already had a handful of full blown ones. They need to fix that.


I swear the RNG in this game is something entirely rant-able on its own. I've played every single day in October and I haven't had a single meteor shower. My island's Able Sisters has also NEVER sold the striped mage hat yet...and October ends in like 2 days. I had to get a friend send me some instead! I don't understand why certain events/items aren't guaranteed after a certain point.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Meteonook is actually a website.  You can access it from most browsers.

Yeah, sometimes the RNG is just bad.  I played for about 2 months before getting an announcement from Isabelle.


----------



## TheDuke55

Do you mean any kind of announcement or one for the full blown meteor showers? Because it's been 7 months (since launch) and I haven't had any. It also took me like 4 months to get just the slight showers.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Wow!  That’s awful.


----------



## yuckyrat

EmmaFrost said:


> I’m also annoyed that the villagers keep adopting each other’s catch phrases when they are given to specific villagers for specific reasons.


Oh my god, YES! I give each villager a phrase made for them, and two seconds later everyone is saying it! My entire town says "squeakers" because of Penelope!


----------



## Jassiii

I'm so annoyed that villagers are so plain :/ It's annoying how nice snooties, crankies and smugs are from the jump! I missed having to work for kindness from them! Normal and lazy villagers are a bore to chat with-- which sucks because in my top three are Vesta and Bob and talking to them is so lackluster nor-- not even the subtypes help with interesting dialogue. I love this game so much but the villagers feel like placeholders half the time, they feel...unfinished. I don't want to knock AC, they went and above and beyond in this game but bro COME ON. The villagers are a focus in this game and it just sucks that they're so boring now...I'd say the only ones that don't bore me would be the sisterly and peppy villagers but even then, peppy's annoy me sometimes. I feel very knit-picky complaining about this but it's just so frustrating when I talk to my villagers and am hit with the same lackluster dialogue over, and over, and over again.


----------



## Livia

Villager hunting is so frustrating! I've been to 101 islands and only found 1 of the 3 I'm looking for. I can only find lazies and normals now, so I'm getting a lot of repeats. I saw Annalisa twice in a row. I thought it would be easier because I can only find certain personalities, but I guess the game hates me.


----------



## Silkfawn

Jassiii said:


> I'm so annoyed that villagers are so plain :/ It's annoying how nice snooties, crankies and smugs are from the jump! I missed having to work for kindness from them! Normal and lazy villagers are a bore to chat with-- which sucks because in my top three are Vesta and Bob and talking to them is so lackluster nor-- not even the subtypes help with interesting dialogue. I love this game so much but the villagers feel like placeholders half the time, they feel...unfinished. I don't want to knock AC, they went and above and beyond in this game but bro COME ON. The villagers are a focus in this game and it just sucks that they're so boring now...I'd say the only ones that don't bore me would be the sisterly and peppy villagers but even then, peppy's annoy me sometimes. I feel very knit-picky complaining about this but it's just so frustrating when I talk to my villagers and am hit with the same lackluster dialogue over, and over, and over again.



I completely agree   

I haven't played any of the previous games but conversing w/ villagers is very boring.
The repeating dialogue is too much ugh..


----------



## TheDuke55

Jassiii said:


> I'm so annoyed that villagers are so plain :/ It's annoying how nice snooties, crankies and smugs are from the jump! I missed having to work for kindness from them! Normal and lazy villagers are a bore to chat with-- which sucks because in my top three are Vesta and Bob and talking to them is so lackluster nor-- not even the subtypes help with interesting dialogue. I love this game so much but the villagers feel like placeholders half the time, they feel...unfinished. I don't want to knock AC, they went and above and beyond in this game but bro COME ON. The villagers are a focus in this game and it just sucks that they're so boring now...I'd say the only ones that don't bore me would be the sisterly and peppy villagers but even then, peppy's annoy me sometimes. I feel very knit-picky complaining about this but it's just so frustrating when I talk to my villagers and am hit with the same lackluster dialogue over, and over, and over again.


I wouldn't even mind if my villager's would give dialogue based on their personality when I talk to them the first 5 or so times. Most times it's something about what I am wearing, what I was doing yesterday, if someone visited that didn't even talk to them, the weather/time, or if they're close to another resident's home.

'Doesn't ____'s house just scream ____? Like you would know who lived there without knowing.'
No. No I wouldn't.


----------



## Zane

Jassiii said:


> I'm so annoyed that villagers are so plain :/ It's annoying how nice snooties, crankies and smugs are from the jump! I missed having to work for kindness from them! Normal and lazy villagers are a bore to chat with-- which sucks because in my top three are Vesta and Bob and talking to them is so lackluster nor-- not even the subtypes help with interesting dialogue. I love this game so much but the villagers feel like placeholders half the time, they feel...unfinished. I don't want to knock AC, they went and above and beyond in this game but bro COME ON. The villagers are a focus in this game and it just sucks that they're so boring now...I'd say the only ones that don't bore me would be the sisterly and peppy villagers but even then, peppy's annoy me sometimes. I feel very knit-picky complaining about this but it's just so frustrating when I talk to my villagers and am hit with the same lackluster dialogue over, and over, and over again.



This is my biggest gripe with the game by far, like it breaks my heart a little bit. I barely talk to my villagers lately and it’s almost like I live on the island by myself :,( I just got so tired of hearing about how I dug up fossils yesterday, how I hit rocks yesterday, how I buried bells yesterday, how the HHA evaluations came today, how I designed my clothes myself, how we’re standing next to Resident Services, blah blah blah. Even when I manage to get a piece of actual dialogue I sometimes miss some of it because I’m so used to mashing A through what my villagers say


----------



## John Wick

So I paid for a switch, the game, a few extras, and a nintendo online subscription, yet I can't EVER get qr codes because all I have is a mobile phone and no computer.

My mobile phone can't be the scanner AND the screen I need to scan.
This is utter bull****!

Why do I need THREE BLOODY DEVICES to get a qr code!

I've paid enough for this.
And then some. :-/


----------



## cocoacat

John Wick said:


> So I paid for a switch, the game, a few extras, and a nintendo online subscription, yet I can't EVER get qr codes because all I have is a mobile phone and no computer.
> 
> My mobile phone can't be the scanner AND the screen I need to scan.
> This is utter bull****!
> 
> Why do I need THREE BLOODY DEVICES to get a qr code!
> 
> I've paid enough for this.
> And then some. :-/



I feel this. I had to send qr codes to my husband's phone to scan them into the app, to download in the game. They really made it awkward and complicated. 

But!! I did notice they've improved the app and now gives a choice between using your camera or opening an image. So if you have a picture of the qr code, you can choose to open the picture with the app and it will read it somehow.


----------



## stargurg

i wish there was a less tedious way to get rid of a bunch of paths BUT ALSO

i haaaate when i press a dialogue option by accident and then i have to start up the conversation again whereas in new leaf they would be like "is there anything else i can help you with then" instead of just exiting out of the conversation.


----------



## John Wick

cocoacat said:


> I feel this. I had to send qr codes to my husband's phone to scan them into the app, to download in the game. They really made it awkward and complicated.
> 
> But!! I did notice they've improved the app and now gives a choice between using your camera or opening an image. So if you have a picture of the qr code, you can choose to open the picture with the app and it will read it somehow.


I tried it. I converted an image to qr, took a screenshot of my qr code, and the nintendo app gave me the option to open a qr file from my phone.

"This qr is not the correct format".

I tried jpg, png, it won't let me do it, and I don't know what other format there is.

Edit. Finally found a site that converts the image to a readable format, though I can't put my name on my own design or even edit it.


----------



## yuckyrat

Well, I had no idea the entire event tonight revolved solely around giving out candy.

Guess who only bought, like, 7 candies total this month, not thinking they'd be mandatory to obtain any prizes? 

I wish they'd told me that in advance, because now I'm gonna get nothing.


----------



## Xane_MM

yuckyrat said:


> Well, I had no idea the entire event tonight revolved solely around giving out candy.
> 
> Guess who only bought, like, 7 candies total this month, not thinking they'd be mandatory to obtain any prizes?


The event's happening so I assume it's safe to write this, but just in case:


Spoiler: More candy!



If you give Jack two candy, he'll give you his outfit, which allows you to scare all ten villagers, who will each give one piece. Give two candy to a secondary character on your island and they can repeat the process for more candy pieces, which can then be dropped somewhere and picked up by your main character.


Yeah, it's cool at first but then you notice how little there is outside of getting Halloween stuff, candy, and lollipops... I think the lollipops are kinda cute so I kept some of them after seemingly obtaining everything.


CitrusCakes said:


> I swear the RNG in this game is something entirely rant-able on its own. I've played every single day in October and I haven't had a single meteor shower.


Ugh... That reminds me, MeteoNook claims my island is supposed to have shooting stars today but I assume Halloween is overriding the intended weather as none appeared when it said. *There's* something to rant about; Why do holidays and events _have to_ force their own weather like that?


----------



## Livia

yuckyrat said:


> Well, I had no idea the entire event tonight revolved solely around giving out candy.
> 
> Guess who only bought, like, 7 candies total this month, not thinking they'd be mandatory to obtain any prizes?
> 
> I wish they'd told me that in advance, because now I'm gonna get nothing.



I only had 8 candies on my second island, and I only have 2 villagers. I got all the Halloween specific items and diys by giving a candy to the one villager who was outside and to Jack, and then going to the other villager who was in his house and getting another piece of candy.


----------



## TheDuke55

I know this is the rant thread and all, but Halloween was exactly like this in NL. This one was pretty nice. You weren't forced to give out candy and you could avoid talking to them. You couldn't do that in NL (or the other games?) And the tricks don't steal clothes/items in your pockets like in NL where you had to remove all your clothes and pocket space to be sure nothing of value was lost.

All in all, I feel like this one was better handled. Still a shame the creepy series was removed. I did find it cool how you could trick the villagers into thinking you are Jack, but I don't remember if you could do that in NL or not. I actually enjoyed this one and I wasn't sure what to expect with how most of the events were handled and or dragged on forever.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

TheDuke55 said:


> I know this is the rant thread and all, but Halloween was exactly like this in NL. This one was pretty nice. You weren't forced to give out candy and you could avoid talking to them. You couldn't do that in NL (or the other games?) And the tricks don't steal clothes/items in your pockets like in NL where you had to remove all your clothes and pocket space to be sure nothing of value was lost.
> 
> All in all, I feel like this one was better handled. Still a shame the creepy series was removed. I did find it cool how you could trick the villagers into thinking you are Jack, but I don't remember if you could do that in NL or not. I actually enjoyed this one and I wasn't sure what to expect with how most of the events were handled and or dragged on forever.


I particularly liked not having to search for Jack every time I wanted to give him candy. This event took me about 20 minutes, when in NL it took me hours!


----------



## RockAddict410

OMG I’m so irked, I have 4 fish and sea creatures left and my brain isn’t braining to let me figure out which ones I’m missing


----------



## Junalt

It’s annoying to get fall DIYs from balloons. I’ve been running up and down the beach for balloons for an hour and all of the balloons I did manage to find were not DIYs. Why not just let us get one per day from villager crafting like the Halloween ones...


----------



## HappyTails

I've given up on diving. I don't care. Between our character's turtle slow swimming and constantly getting the creatures I already have. It's just beyond annoying now and I've had ENOUGH.


----------



## Solio

I'm so sick of that puke-green we've had since September. In real life, I'm experiencing the most marvelous autumn-colours outside! When is it going to change in-game already?


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

HappyTails said:


> I've given up on diving. I don't care. Between our character's turtle slow swimming and constantly getting the creatures I already have. It's just beyond annoying now and I've had ENOUGH.


Hey this site has been helping a ton with catching stuff and lets you know how quick/slow they are






						Animal Crossing Catch Guide
					






					ac-catch.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020

This seems like the opposite opinion of some of you, but here goes nothin

I actually wish the Halloween event may have lasted a bit longer or had more to it.  There was such a big build up, and maybe there wasn't anything that would have lived up to my expectations lol


----------



## maria110

The mole cricket noise is very annoying and they are super gross.  Yuck yuck yuck.  I think I may dislike them even more than the scorpion (which keeps running away from me) and tarantula.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



Solio said:


> I'm so sick of that puke-green we've had since September. In real life, I'm experiencing the most marvelous autumn-colours outside! When is it going to change in-game already?



I agree 100%.  In my real life neighborhood, which has temperate climate autumn at the moment, the grass is still green and the trees are lovely shades of yellow, orange, and red.  I don't know where the game developers got this idea that autumn grass is a hideous color.  Eventually it will turn a brownish color but it's not that gross yellow color ever, except maybe when the snow first melts at the end of winter.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Junalt said:


> It’s annoying to get fall DIYs from balloons. I’ve been running up and down the beach for balloons for an hour and all of the balloons I did manage to find were not DIYs. Why not just let us get one per day from villager crafting like the Halloween ones...


This 100%. To add salt to the wound, farming balloons isn't even an activity we can do with friends...


----------



## 6iixx

can we all just take a moment to talk about the wet suit issue?  it literally stops you from doing anything - you can't add it to an outfit slot on a wand, you can't wear it while going into the able's change room, etc.  it's kind of a pain.  i thought i was being super smart, by having my wet suit and 'swimming' gear on all the time under my transformation outfit, so that when i want to go swimming i can just pull the outfit off and _bam_, i'm ready to go and can jump in all easy peasy.  but now it's starting to be more of hassle than just carrying my wet suit around and putting it on whenever i need to go diving.

it wouldn't be that bad if you could preview clothes you recieve without having to take off your transformation outfit, as well.  like if it would just automatically take you out of the outfit selected, and put on the shirt / dress / pants / accessory / etc., by itself.

first world animal crossing problems, i know.  it really isn't that big of a deal, i just wish it was a smoother process.


----------



## yuckyrat

I'm livid right now. I blew 55k nook miles on NMTs and didn't find one dreamie, and now today Tex has plopped his ugly butt into my empty slot.

And there's no way to undo it.  

I wouldn't normally be so upset over this, but penguin villagers have _always _been rude to me for some reason (looking at you, Flo, who laughed when I got stung by wasps) and I'm not looking forward to having that again.

Does anyone else just want to scream when this happens??? Someone _always _moves in the very next day. I have one day to blow all my NMs on tickets and find absolutely no one, and then I'm stuck with someone random, who is almost _always _unpleasant.


----------



## 6iixx

yuckyrat said:


> I'm livid right now. I blew 55k nook miles on NMTs and didn't find one dreamie, and now today Tex has plopped his ugly butt into my empty slot.
> 
> And there's no way to undo it.
> 
> I wouldn't normally be so upset over this, but penguin villagers have _always _been rude to me for some reason (looking at you, Flo, who laughed when I got stung by wasps) and I'm not looking forward to having that again.
> 
> Does anyone else just want to scream when this happens??? Someone _always _moves in the very next day. I have one day to blow all my NMs on tickets and find absolutely no one, and then I'm stuck with someone random, who is almost _always _unpleasant.



literally all of my villagers were basically like that for me - i put down all the plots in a rush and i had no idea if i didn't get the villagers myself to move in, that they'd just fill in randomly.  so my entire island is basically filled with a bunch of randoms that i'm attempting to get portraits from before i whisk them away to go cause havoc somewhere else.

i feel your pain.  maybe not about the loss of the tickets, but..  definitely with getting stuck with some villagers you want nothing to do with.

hopefully your new penguin neighbour wont be such a jerk  <3  fingers crossed for you.


----------



## yuckyrat

You know what?

I'm going back to New Leaf.

It has problems, yeah, but it wasn't stressful and tiring like New Horizons is.

I need a break. New Leaf seems like a nice way to do that.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Why can’t we release sea creatures from our inventory while we are swimming?


----------



## 1ce

i would like amiibo support (not the cards)


----------



## Livia

I have seen Rex 5 times with the last 20 nmt I've used. Why can't I find Cole? I've seen almost all the other lazies by now and many many duplicates.


----------



## Livia

I found Rex again! Why won't he go away!!!


----------



## yuckyrat

GnarlyGarden said:


> Why can’t we release sea creatures from our inventory while we are swimming?


PLEASE! Seriously! My pockets get so full, why can't I just drop them? I'm already in the water!


----------



## eggie_

i dont know why, but i cant seem to fine pine cones, acorns, etc for the life of me! its definitely the season for them, its autumn and theres mushrooms growing and isabelle gave me the recipe for a trees bounty thing. but i CANNOT find the stupid mats lol! ive been shaking trees like nuts (no pun intended) and seriously havent found one. like not a single one. so weird


----------



## John Wick

Am I meant to be a mind reader and just know when these halfwits want to talk to me?

I don't and WON'T respond to villagers who don't ping the old way, meaning I won't be talking to any villager EVER unless nintendo fix this.

Villagers hunched over or just standing there IS NOT A PING and I'm done with it.
They have no thought bubbles and I'm usually miles away, and when I do happen to stumble on a villager hunched over with no thought bubble, they're the ones that want to talk. O_O

Also, the whole thought bubble thing is ridiculous.
You can't HEAR a thought bubble from the other side of the island!
Or anywhere else.

Am I meant to GUESS BLINDLY?
Run around the island like a moron looking for hunched over villagers?

Freaking ABSURD!


----------



## yuckyrat

eggie_ said:


> i dont know why, but i cant seem to fine pine cones, acorns, etc for the life of me! its definitely the season for them, its autumn and theres mushrooms growing and isabelle gave me the recipe for a trees bounty thing. but i CANNOT find the stupid mats lol! ive been shaking trees like nuts (no pun intended) and seriously havent found one. like not a single one. so weird


Neither can I! It's impossible to get any for me! And I hate shaking trees...


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I am still finding shaking trees for acorns and pinecones to be a dreadful experience. I shook about 10 pine trees 10 times each and got one pinecone.


----------



## 6iixx

i love watering all of my flowers.  only for it to rain 30 minutes later and completely make the fact that i broke my watering can useless  :c


----------



## eseamir

I'm just starting to use custom paths and it's so annoying how they don't register as normal paths so you can accidentally kick them away if you're just trying to pick up a piece of furniture!!


----------



## meggiewes

eseamir said:


> I'm just starting to use custom paths and it's so annoying how they don't register as normal paths so you can accidentally kick them away if you're just trying to pick up a piece of furniture!!



This was so disappointing when I found out. It is the main reason why I don't use custom paths. I have no idea why they didn't program it to have the custom paths have the same sort of permanence as regular paths.


----------



## eseamir

meggiewes said:


> This was so disappointing when I found out. It is the main reason why I don't use custom paths. I have no idea why they didn't program it to have the custom paths have the same sort of permanence as regular paths.


yeah it can be a little frustrating haha, I still don't think I would switch back to in game paths tho because my other big complaint currently is the fact that they only let you do 90 degree angles with the in game paths which does not give the vibe that I'm looking for


----------



## EmmaFrost

Livia said:


> I have seen Rex 5 times with the last 20 nmt I've used. Why can't I find Cole? I've seen almost all the other lazies by now and many many duplicates.


Awww this is the first time I've ever seen someone who wanted Cole. He's one of mine and my boyfriend's favourites ever. You have great taste and I hope you find him soon!


----------



## 6iixx

eseamir said:


> yeah it can be a little frustrating haha, I still don't think I would switch back to in game paths tho because my other big complaint currently is the fact that they only let you do 90 degree angles with the in game paths which does not give the vibe that I'm looking for



it's a huge hassle when that happens - i do it more often in my rock garden because i have little custom paths around the rocks, and then when i try to pick up something i smacked out of it, i end up wiping away a corner or something  

i feel your pain.  but in the end, i deal with it.  i like how it looks too much to regret my time consuming designs and decisions now.


----------



## Livia

EmmaFrost said:


> Awww this is the first time I've ever seen someone who wanted Cole. He's one of mine and my boyfriend's favourites ever. You have great taste and I hope you find him soon!



I hope I find him soon too. I've been to 262 islands and still haven't seen him. I thought it would be easier because I can only find lazies at this part of the game, but its impossible. At least I have acquired a ton of new furniture from the islands because I always shake the trees.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

I'm glad you have Cole because I was starting to think he didn't exist lol


----------



## Selene

The incline/bridge limit will be the death of me.


----------



## returnofsaturn

they brought back ZER0 of the removed villagers ):: and only like 6 new ones,,,,,, and the storage space and pattern storage,, o my god..... . .. . . .. . . .. . ..


----------



## beachlandia

Storage definitely needs to be bigger, it was fine when the game first came out but I really don't see a reason why we can't have more things in storage, certainly it couldn't affect performance that much?

I wish we could put rugs outside. If we can kick away custom patterns we might as well be able to have rugs. It would be a game changer for me


----------



## Starboard

Why can Mabel whisk us out of our landscaping helmet at the changing room but not a wand outfit? I used to have to go outside again and drop the wand on the grass because it was the only way I knew of to get out of the outfit. I still don't know if there's another way because the outfits were such a pain I haven't used them since.

Also why do we have to wait so long just to start landscaping! It should just be press a button, ready. But you have to go through a confirmation and lines of text and a pause. Why! Also while I'm on the topic of waiting I get SO annoyed when I see Gulliver or Gullivarr now because I'm SO over all the A-mashing. Omg it's awful. I spend so much time in this game A-mashing. The NPCs, pinecones, NMTs, crafting, you name it. I fear for the health of my Switch.


----------



## Silkfawn

There are several annoying issues I'd like to address:

- The 5 item order limit from the Nooks machine is annoying.

- Getting in and out of the Able's dressing room is annoying and a waste of time.
How come we can't have a shopping cart and purchase all we want in one go?

- Custom design limit.

- Limit on the bridges and inclines...like ....why?

- Wish we can buy fish bait from nooks (and in bulk), instead of having to craft 1 at a time which is a waste of time and energy.

- Villager interaction is boring and repetitive...please add more dialogue and interactions. The treasure hunt comes once in a blue moon.

- Can we have more uchi villagers please?


----------



## Corrie

Tools breaking is still annoying, months later. I have to have multiples of each tool in order to not have to stop what I'm doing over and over. I don't see why that decision was made. I don't think anyone likes having tools break. What was the point? To make the game more monotonous? 

In fact, I feel like a lot of thing in this game were made to be monotonous. Able Sisters changeroom, Orville's dialogue, Isabelle's "news" dialogue, the crafting animation (they even knew it was bad as they put in a way to fast forward through it. Just don't even include the animation!), the whole crafting thing in general, etc.


----------



## Starboard

Corrie said:


> Tools breaking is still annoying, months later. I have to have multiples of each tool in order to not have to stop what I'm doing over and over. I don't see why that decision was made. I don't think anyone likes having tools break. What was the point? To make the game more monotonous?
> 
> In fact, I feel like a lot of thing in this game were made to be monotonous. Able Sisters changeroom, Orville's dialogue, Isabelle's "news" dialogue, the crafting animation (they even knew it was bad as they put in a way to fast forward through it. Just don't even include the animation!), the whole crafting thing in general, etc.


I agree so much with this. I think the tool breaking is one of the most annoying things in this game for me. I have so much pocket space dedicated to tools and extras just so I'm not interrupted for too long in the middle of something. And if you're being busy they break so quickly that it just makes me frustrated and I don't want to use them at all. And I've mentioned before the landscaping tools don't break so it's not even consistent! New Leaf's way of doing it was way better in my opinion.


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> I agree so much with this. I think the tool breaking is one of the most annoying things in this game for me. I have so much pocket space dedicated to tools and extras just so I'm not interrupted for too long in the middle of something. And if you're being busy they break so quickly that it just makes me frustrated and I don't want to use them at all. And I've mentioned before the landscaping tools don't break so it's not even consistent! New Leaf's way of doing it was way better in my opinion.


NH improved outside decorating (the PWP thing was the worst idea ever) and graphics but I can't really think of too much else. NL does lots of stuff better.


----------



## Starboard

While I'm here, am I the only one who hopes that they'll bring back Cyrus to change our furniture? I'm about to do a lottttt of trading with my friend to get a ton of stuff I can't get in my game and I don't find it fun at all, it's a drag. And I dread printing out all the NMTs I owe her. I know a lot of people enjoy trading, but the devs made it so that only the people who like it will be have a good time with collecting furniture. I liked how in past games you could get virtually everything yourself. And honestly a lot of people don't even have someone to trade with or a subscription to trade online so that's just sad. It makes me worry what Nintendo will pull next.


----------



## Selene

Starboard said:


> Why can Mabel whisk us out of our landscaping helmet at the changing room but not a wand outfit? I used to have to go outside again and drop the wand on the grass because it was the only way I knew of to get out of the outfit. I still don't know if there's another way because the outfits were such a pain I haven't used them since.
> 
> Also why do we have to wait so long just to start landscaping! It should just be press a button, ready. But you have to go through a confirmation and lines of text and a pause. Why! Also while I'm on the topic of waiting I get SO annoyed when I see Gulliver or Gullivarr now because I'm SO over all the A-mashing. Omg it's awful. I spend so much time in this game A-mashing. The NPCs, pinecones, NMTs, crafting, you name it. I fear for the health of my Switch.


The wand outfit thing is so annoying, I agree! You don’t have to drop the wand, you can revert back by pressing x when it gives you the option to change an outfit 

and gosh I dread the line of text when I start up construction, too!


----------



## Starboard

Selene said:


> The wand outfit thing is so annoying, I agree! You don’t have to drop the wand, you can revert back by pressing x when it gives you the option to change an outfit
> 
> and gosh I dread the line of text when I start up construction, too!


Thanks, I was sure there must be an easier way


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## EmmaFrost

It’s frustrating that new villagers can adopt other villagers’ catchphrases SO QUICKLY upon moving in! Like before I can even send her a gift! It feels too quick.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

I really want to be able to sit on the ground with my villager's and listen to them sing/watch the stars/sit by the water. Every time I see this I get so sad that I can't do it.  

(Please Ninteno! Let us sit on the ground!)


----------



## Dork

Despite AC being my favourite game, I haven't been able to pick up NH in months because of how utterly slow and time-consuming it is. My favourite part of the game is decorating but it is _so tedious_ and takes up _so much time_. An area can take several hours to finish and I simply cannot commit myself to do that when I'm so busy with other things

I really wish they'd make terraforming faster. Whether it be shortened animations or a quick terraform mode (like with house customizations) I'd be happy. I think it might bring a lot of people back into the game too! I'm just sick of the monotony

(also villager dialogue is boring)


----------



## Livia

I dug up the money spot, but my shovel broke so I couldn’t bury bells in it right away. I have wood in my storage but I’m too lazy to walk back to my house so I start chopping instead. But then my axe breaks too. Then I had to gather tree branches to make a new one. After I finally got my tools fixed, I went to plant the money tree. I got out my shovel all ready to plant bells, but then I accidentally pressed “A” instead of “X” and covered up the hole.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Been there, done that.  Also have reflexively kicked dirt in the hole after shoveling.


----------



## moonbunny

i rly wish u could mass buy items at ables. i usually want to get every colour and its such a pain to constantly go in and out of the changing room ;/


----------



## RileyRose

I only have 13 of Redd's art out of the 43. It's so annoying because I wish he came once a week or maybe even twice a week. I just feel like I'm never going to finish my museum because of it. I know I can go on nookazon or the others but they sell them 1 at a time and I need all 30.


----------



## Anj2k6

I really hate how NMT has become a staple currency now moreso than bells. I have all of my dreamies and only ever use them for the occasional material farming. I only have so many because that's all people want to take payment with these days.

And this is all because some people mass duplicated items in the beginning and crashed the bell market hard :/


----------



## Silkfawn

Anj2k6 said:


> I really hate how NMT has become a staple currency now moreso than bells. I have all of my dreamies and only ever use them for the occasional material farming. I only have so many because that's all people want to take payment with these days.
> 
> And this is all because some people mass duplicated items in the beginning and crashed the bell market hard :/



NMT's are more valuable simply because they're harder to obtain.

Even w/o the duplication thing, it's very easy to make millions in a short amount of time w/ turnips.  

But I feel your pain; before having the convenience  of owning amiibos, I would go on Nookazon to get villagers and most people prefer NMT's and I never had many to spare, but always had plenty of bells sitting there in my bank account


----------



## Corrie

I thought NMTs became less desired because of the glitch?


----------



## Mick

NMTs are definitely a poor currency too. They're hardly worth anything anymore, making people ask for tens or hundreds at a time which would be a pain to get without trading for them (getting them from the nook stop machine is a nightmare on its own, and you still need to gather the miles).

They're definitely not used much here, but to be honest I can't even remember the last time I did a trade for in-game bells. Those are worth even less, most people are drowning in them, and they're annoying to pay with because of all the inventory space they take up. So I can kinda see why people would prefer to drop a few tickets and get it over with.


----------



## Katzenjammer

This isn't so much of a game play complaint so much as a Nintendo complaint:

Apparently, if you buy another copy of ACNH to have another island, they don't tell you that you can't play it as a new island on a Switch that has another island's saved info on it. You need a completely new Switch or Switch Lite to have a new island. This is something they (the store or Nintendo) should absolutely tell you!!! A new game will not work as a new island or it will erase your current island (thankfully this didn't happen to me, as I looked it up first before doing anything). I was planning on getting another Switch anyway for awhile now, but if I hadn't been, I'd be a lot more upset.


----------



## Livia

I used to not want nmt, but I still accepted them for trades and just kept them in my storage because that's what most people on nookazon used. Now I'm glad I hoarded them because I used 431 on my last villager hunt.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Not really a rant but I need somewhere to put this but I wish we can hang wall-mounted items outside like on a tree or on cliff walls.


----------



## 6iixx

thatawkwardkid said:


> Not really a rant but I need somewhere to put this but I wish we can hang wall-mounted items outside like on a tree or on cliff walls.



i really wish the same, honestly.  there's so many nice items that are just for walls, and i wish they would even go on a simple panel or something.  would be a really nice feature.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

thatawkwardkid said:


> Not really a rant but I need somewhere to put this but I wish we can hang wall-mounted items outside like on a tree or on cliff walls.


On cliff walls, yes!


----------



## Plume

Why is it so difficult to get these mush diy's? I finally found one today, and it's just a repeat of the only one I already had.


----------



## Anj2k6

Silkfawn said:


> NMT's are more valuable simply because they're harder to obtain.
> 
> Even w/o the duplication thing, it's very easy to make millions in a short amount of time w/ turnips.
> 
> But I feel your pain; before having the convenience  of owning amiibos, I would go on Nookazon to get villagers and most people prefer NMT's and I never had many to spare, but always had plenty of bells sitting there in my bank account


Yeah I don't even mind bells being inflated because of turnips. Back in NL days I paid something like 13 mil for Whitney after playing the stalk market for awhile. That and being able to take turnips from your locker in another town made the whole process much easier. Than the constant back and forth in NH.

NMT need to be printed ONE BY ONE and that's what really drives me nuts. That and it's much more effort to gather nook miles with each challenge being roughly 300 points or so. 

Inflation with bells existed, but it was easy to keep up with inflated prices without buying them off ebay.


----------



## TheDuke55

Anj2k6 said:


> I really hate how NMT has become a staple currency now moreso than bells. I have all of my dreamies and only ever use them for the occasional material farming. I only have so many because that's all people want to take payment with these days.
> 
> And this is all because some people mass duplicated items in the beginning and crashed the bell market hard :/


Yeah NH trading economy got screwed harder than any of the other games. I have a feeling this has to do with the game drawing in so many new faces due to lockdown. And now a good majority of them are gone.

I haven't paid attention to the trading economy now, but when the game first came out I was disgusted by how fracked it was. People were asking for like 300 NMT for basic DIY or their half-drank soda. The greediness really turned me off.



Corrie said:


> Tools breaking is still annoying, months later. I have to have multiples of each tool in order to not have to stop what I'm doing over and over. I don't see why that decision was made. I don't think anyone likes having tools break. What was the point? To make the game more monotonous?
> 
> In fact, I feel like a lot of thing in this game were made to be monotonous. Able Sisters changeroom, Orville's dialogue, Isabelle's "news" dialogue, the crafting animation (they even knew it was bad as they put in a way to fast forward through it. Just don't even include the animation!), the whole crafting thing in general, etc.


I've said it before. It's like they made these features to eat up time and therefore fool people that the game is full/diverse. Take Botw for instance, I like the game, but it's such a huge overworld with hardly any points of interests. A ton of koroks giving seeds and shrines. I went through a good bit of those in the overworld until I stopped myself 'Wait a minute, this is pretty flat...this is boring.'

I did enjoy Botw, but it's not my favorite Zelda. I hope they learn in Botw2 and do away with shrines and work on points of interests. It's how I feel about NH to. They changed up a lot of the basics to be very grindy and montonous. I got sucked into the new game, but that glow started to wear off and I realized I was doing the same stuff I did in Botw. 'Wait a minute...this is very grindy...and boring.'

So much of the game could be improved upon if they just tweaked the basics to not be so grindy. I haven't even booted up the game for November yet and I am not looking forward to balloon hunting for the stupid DIY. I barely get a day off due to covid and I don't want to waste it doing something I would rather not do. And it's not like this is a one time thing. It's been year long with this game as the months changed. I hope to god when February ends we don't need to balloon hunt anymore.


----------



## Starboard

I wonder why you have to reselect everything you're selling at the Nooklings after you select a fake painting the first time. Can't they just say "by the way, we don't take fake paintings" and it just stays in your inventory?  The script is also a bit weird because they apologise and tell you to reselect everything then Timmy goes "Of course, what would you like to sell?" which should have been tweaked.

I also wonder how they know so quickly that it's a fake wheras it takes Blathers a while to realise


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I wonder why you have to reselect everything you're selling at the Nooklings after you select a fake painting the first time. Can't they just say "by the way, we don't take fake paintings" and it just stays in your inventory?  The script is also a bit weird because they apologise and tell you to reselect everything then Timmy goes "Of course, what would you like to sell?" which should have been tweaked.
> 
> I also wonder how they know so quickly that it's a fake wheras it takes Blathers a while to realise


That's kind of dumb. In NL I think Reese and the Nooks would take it off of your hands for a removal fee. The price would just be deducted from the full amount you'd make.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> That's kind of dumb. In NL I think Reese and the Nooks would take it off of your hands for a removal fee. The price would just be deducted from the full amount you'd make.


Yeah... It's annoying, that can't have been too hard to code in to be honest. Also, I don't think there's any way to get rid of the fake art unless you have a bin item? I'm not 100% sure but I did try using the recycle bin which didn't work. Luckily I had a trash can in my storage.


----------



## matt2019

I’d like to complain about how horrible the flower system is in this game


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> Yeah... It's annoying, that can't have been too hard to code in to be honest. Also, I don't think there's any way to get rid of the fake art unless you have a bin item? I'm not 100% sure but I did try using the recycle bin which didn't work. Luckily I had a trash can in my storage.


This is an extremely easy thing that could had been fixed and was done in the previous games. This just proves that the game was pushed out too early and wasn't really tested (or hastily tested) because a good tester would've brought up a lot of the points we're making as far as QoL goes.


----------



## SadStringbean

Okay, so this is only a problem if you play early morning or late at night. but, why is the ONLY custom design portal in the able sisters? they're only open from 9am - 9pm, which isn't too long. in the other 12 hours of the day, you can't download any custom designs, which can be mildly infuriating if you want to design your island. I seriously wish they put this in the resident services, or just add it as an option to the NookStop.

On another note, the game is coded weird that if you get a scallop while diving with no inventory space, when it asks you to switch it with something, PASCAL WON'T SPAWN! he only respawns if you have inventory space, which is annoying. he can just appear after you swap the items, as his gift should get into your pocket seamlessly.


----------



## Solio

I'm sick and tired of "Waawaawahh, I miss >this and that< from NL!11!". 
I wish people would stop whining, move on, and finally accept NH for what it is! 
Or, if you miss that stuff that badly: go back and play New Leaf! It's still perfectly playable! 
Especially when it comes to furniture, I think there are a lot of solid options, even more so when you take refurbishing into account. How about you try something new and work with what is there??

It's just kind of grating to see that kind of topic pop up all the time. People need to learn to be flexible! Of all the complaints to have about the game, this is imo the least justified one.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Solio said:


> I'm sick and tired of "Waawaawahh, I miss >this and that< from NL!11!".
> I wish people would stop whining, move on, and finally accept NH for what it is!
> Or, if you miss that stuff that badly: go back and play New Leaf! It's still perfectly playable!
> Especially when it comes to furniture, I think there are a lot of solid options, even more so when you take refurbishing into account. How about you try something new and work with what is there??
> 
> It's just kind of grating to see that kind of topic pop up all the time. People need to learn to be flexible! Of all the complaints to have about the game, this is imo the least justified one.


While I do agree that the furniture selection is fine, I feel like the selection pidgeonholes you into a specific set of themes. It just so happens that I prefer a more rustic look, so I see it this way: how would I feel if they went modern/futuristic, and cut out most of the natural sets? That’s why I feel it would be better in the long run to add more styles in.


----------



## neoratz

1. i gave it a good try, i REALLY did, but i hate crafting. i don't like carrying around crafting materials and i don't like the process of crafting. it makes the game stressful for me and i really hope this feature doesn't become another series staple :(

2. i feel like this game is missing so much character.... a lot of stuff just feels. off??? it definitely has some but it just feels weird next to previous games. it's a combination of a lot of stuff... i think the dialogue is a big piece but there's other stuff like the aesthetic shared by a lot of furniture, the events, little missing details, and NEW little details

new horizons took out/altered a lot of what i love about the series in general..... at this point i'm honestly just waiting for the next year/whenever they stop doing updates to try getting into it again cuz as is it's just stressful and unsatisfying for me and i find myself going back to older titles whenever i'm in the animal crossing mood. this isn't an Objective Criticism of the game or anything, i still think it's an amazing game, but it hasn't really felt fit for me which is kinda sad cuz it's one of my favorite series ever.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> While I do agree that the furniture selection is fine, I feel like the selection pidgeonholes you into a specific set of themes. It just so happens that I prefer a more rustic look, so I see it this way: how would I feel if they went modern/futuristic, and cut out most of the natural sets? That’s why I feel it would be better in the long run to add more styles in.



^^^^yeaa this!!! it's not really that the furniture is BAD, but i feel like there's way less diversity. we have more furniture than ever yet a good portion of it is recolors and i feel limited when i decorate. i end up feeling like my house just looks like a ton of other people's houses no matter what i try!


----------



## Starboard

I think the reason so many people bring up New Leaf is that it's a bit disappointing knowing this is a Switch game which is more expensive, technologically advanced and looks fantastic but is missing a large chunk of what we had before. Of course there have been many added features like landscaping, outdoor decorating and qol improvements which makes it hard to go back to NL, so I think some people are frustrated that this game would have been almost perfect had they brought back some of the missing features as well.

There's also the fact that some fans prefer gameplay that doesn't revolve around designing so they probably feel like they're not getting the enjoyment that they got from older entries where they had more activities to do, like a part time job or visiting the island or the Main Street buildings or doing more things with villagers.

Anyway I do try and focus on the positive aspects of NH and make the most of the new features we have. I do miss some things though which I think should have become staples for the series, like Toritimer's minigame island. But there's always the chance they'll bring things back in updates.


----------



## RileyRose

thatawkwardkid said:


> Not really a rant but I need somewhere to put this but I wish we can hang wall-mounted items outside like on a tree or on cliff walls.


Little signs on the trees would be so cute!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2020

People on discord charge way too much imo for items. 30 nmts for 1 item? It would take me forever to print that many! I wish getting certain items in game was easier.


----------



## TheDuke55

Solio said:


> I'm sick and tired of "Waawaawahh, I miss >this and that< from NL!11!".
> I wish people would stop whining, move on, and finally accept NH for what it is!
> Or, if you miss that stuff that badly: go back and play New Leaf! It's still perfectly playable!
> Especially when it comes to furniture, I think there are a lot of solid options, even more so when you take refurbishing into account. How about you try something new and work with what is there??
> 
> It's just kind of grating to see that kind of topic pop up all the time. People need to learn to be flexible! Of all the complaints to have about the game, this is imo the least justified one.


Hey, you don't have to come to the rant thread buddy. What did you expect to see in here?


----------



## Radio

neoratz said:


> 2. i feel like this game is missing so much character.... a lot of stuff just feels. off??? it definitely has some but it just feels weird next to previous games. it's a combination of a lot of stuff... i think the dialogue is a big piece but there's other stuff like the aesthetic shared by a lot of furniture, the events, little missing details, and NEW little details



Take me back to the Gamecube days when villagers actually had personalities that fit their descriptions. Now they're just all different flavours of chocolate, so toned down. I'm picking my favourites from of aesthetics rather than personality at this point. Cranky and snooty villagers used to actually take jabs at you and insult you and it was hilarious (and fitting for their personalities). The graphics and increased things to do in the game are definitely an upgrade, but I miss the depth of villager personalities.


----------



## Starboard

Radio said:


> Take me back to the Gamecube days when villagers actually had personalities that fit their descriptions. Now they're just all different flavours of chocolate, so toned down. I'm picking my favourites from of aesthetics rather than personality at this point. Cranky and snooty villagers used to actually take jabs at you and insult you and it was hilarious (and fitting for their personalities). The graphics and increased things to do in the game are definitely an upgrade, but I miss the depth of villager personalities.


Yeah at this point I think Crankies need a name change. I have Gonzo who has the friendliest face and he seems like the most pleasant villager in my town. He's never done anything "cranky" other than not understand why peppy villagers are so peppy.


----------



## Jaco

I agree that the "Cranky" villagers are so nice that's it's sort of a misnomer to call them that.

I mean, I love the crankies who've lived on my island. But I wouldn't mind the villagers being just a tad bit meaner/more mischievious than they are.


----------



## Hsn97

Solio said:


> I'm sick and tired of "Waawaawahh, I miss >this and that< from NL!11!".
> I wish people would stop whining, move on, and finally accept NH for what it is!
> Or, if you miss that stuff that badly: go back and play New Leaf! It's still perfectly playable!
> Especially when it comes to furniture, I think there are a lot of solid options, even more so when you take refurbishing into account. How about you try something new and work with what is there??
> 
> It's just kind of grating to see that kind of topic pop up all the time. People need to learn to be flexible! Of all the complaints to have about the game, this is imo the least justified one.



I understand what you’re saying but people have a right to be disappointed and upset when a game they’ve waited for for so long and invested so much in doesn’t stand up expectations.


----------



## Radio

The New Leaf welcome amiibo update really spoiled us ngl. It set the bar way too high, putting in QoL updates and adding tons of new furniture. I don't know why they didn't think people would be somewhat disappointed when the next version of the game has tons of furniture removed, including entire sets that people liked. And I'll admit I am one of those people. Both of my favourite sets didn't make it into this game (Rococo and and Regal) and it's disappointing. Especially in the terms of the regal set, which has been in every version of a main Animal Crossing game up until now.

It also kinda sets up the expectation that they will do an update like that again since they did it with New Leaf, which is why I think people are more vocal about it because Nintendo did provide an update eventually, even if it was years down the line.


----------



## RileyRose

I need 4 more beetles and then I'm done with the bugs but I can't for the life of me catch them! No matter what I do they always fly away.


----------



## Jaco

I'm amazed by others creativity, although I agree that the game still feels a little incomplete for people who like to play everyday. I don't remember the last time I bought something new in the store - it must be a month at least.

NH has been so incredibly popular that I can't imagine some sort of expansive furniture DLC isn't released.


----------



## Yumei

Why do the aquatic models have little plaques?  The bug models look more natural to display with the plain stand.
Really missing fossil miniatures too.


----------



## John Wick

I don't know why we can't buy multiple items in the fitting room.


----------



## Starboard

LOLLLLLL


----------



## Purities

the DIYs are such an inconvenience for me


----------



## Purities

i also dont like how tedious the water and cliff scaping can be


----------



## TheDuke55

RileyRose said:


> I need 4 more beetles and then I'm done with the bugs but I can't for the life of me catch them! No matter what I do they always fly away.


Not a rant from me, but if you're talking about the cicadas on the trees you need to approach them slowly with the net already ready to swing. You have to match it with their movement. It's one or the other (I can't remember) if they're wiggling you should be good to approach and if they stop you need to wait for them to start wiggling again. It's like when they stop that is their alert status. Or it could be the other way around.



Jaco said:


> I'm amazed by others creativity, although I agree that the game still feels a little incomplete for people who like to play everyday. I don't remember the last time I bought something new in the store - it must be a month at least.
> 
> NH has been so incredibly popular that I can't imagine some sort of expansive furniture DLC isn't released.


Yeah some ideas are amazing like the panels to depict a far away building or the hat customs to make food, but come on Nintendo you need food now. All the other games had food based items.


----------



## DatDutchGuy7

So.. we can eat 10 turnips at a time.. Why can't we eat 10 fruits or pumpkins (if we stack those) at a time? Another thing that annoys me is that the Nookling store is slightly bigger than the Able sisters, making it hard to make a shopping area like in WW..


----------



## Mink777

Nearly 8 months into this game and it is still missing more than half of New Leaf’s features.


----------



## Purities

I hate spending an abundance of Nook Miles on NMT's only for there not to be a villager on the island D: 
I feel like maybe Ive been getting really unlucky with my Nook Miles islands but I can hardly even find hybrids to take back to my island :/


----------



## Soralan

Purities said:


> I hate spending an abundance of Nook Miles on NMT's only for there not to be a villager on the island D:
> I feel like maybe Ive been getting really unlucky with my Nook Miles islands but I can hardly even find hybrids to take back to my island :/


You need to have an empty plot (that is for sale) on your island for a villager to appear on a mystery tour, I did the same before I realised.


----------



## Purities

Soralan said:


> You need to have an empty plot (that is for sale) on your island for a villager to appear on a mystery tour, I did the same before I realised.


omg thank u so much !


----------



## Aardbei

Purities said:


> I hate spending an abundance of Nook Miles on NMT's only for there not to be a villager on the island D:
> I feel like maybe Ive been getting really unlucky with my Nook Miles islands but I can hardly even find hybrids to take back to my island :/



The hybrid islands have been removed with one of the first updates


----------



## Splinter

Looking for seasonal DIY's from balloons is like searching for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## 6iixx

sprocket is visiting my camp, and he's been one of the villagers i've actually been contemplating on searching to find when i have an open slot.  but i don't have an open slot right now, and i'm too scared he'll kick lobo out if he forces a move in  :c

on a secondary not, why is he a jock?  i dunno why, but i expected a robot-ish character to.. just not be like that.  slightly makes me want him less, so i guess that's a relatively good thing considering my predicament.  ugh.


----------



## Arjh

I hate that not only I can't release creatures while diving but I have to constantly keep opening pockets to release them. Seriously why can't your pockets stay open when you release anything just like they do when you place an item.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I think I've posted about this before and it still irks me to no end. I don't understand why the developers bother to give villagers clothing style and colour preferences and neglect to use this data for delivery requests.


----------



## Carmalentine

I really miss the rococo furniture set and I feel like it’s a little too hard to get different colors for furniture sets you can only buy with no ability to customize them. I wish they’d add something where if you owned one color you could order the other variants from the catalog.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020



TheSillyPuppy said:


> I think I've posted about this before and it still irks me to no end. I don't understand why the developers bother to give villagers clothing style and colour preferences and neglect to use this data for delivery requests.


I know right, I wish they did that too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Carmalentine said:


> I really miss the rococo furniture set and I feel like it’s a little too hard to get different colors for furniture sets you can only buy with no ability to customize them. I wish they’d add something where if you owned one color you could order the other variants from the catalog.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020
> 
> 
> I know right, I wish they did that too


I feel like my ideas for more regal builds are stymied by the lack of rococo or regal furniture. I had an idea for a fancy banquet hall but since we’re missing a lot of nicer tables/chairs/decorations it’ll be a bit more bland than I want...


----------



## Carmalentine

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like my ideas for more regal builds are stymied by the lack of rococo or regal furniture. I had an idea for a fancy banquet hall but since we’re missing a lot of nicer tables/chairs/decorations it’ll be a bit more bland than I want...


Yeah, I feel the same. I’ve been using the Antique series in attempt to try and mimic the style but I only have the mahogany/brown color so it doesn’t really go as planned.
I’m trying to think of any substitutes for those two sets and I’m blanking.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

maybe this has been said before but I really wish that I could buy bait somewhere other than forums/nookazon


----------



## moonlights

I think it sucks how there's zero difference to the hourly music whenever it's raining. I miss this feature from previous games!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Why can't I store fish in the fish cooler? 
I wish my villagers would use the furniture/items I put on the island. I want them to get in the teacup ride!
I wish we could store extra diys in the little library...


----------



## CitrusCakes

Aardbei said:


> The hybrid islands have been removed with one of the first updates


wow, TIL...
Why the hell would they remove them? I swear they jus angering me on purpose at this point lol


----------



## Tutle

I miss it when villagers really interacted with you and invite you to there houses and applaud you for playing their instruments. That was such a charm in NL...


----------



## oak

I've been trying to decorate my island for Christmas and the item selection is limited even with the frozen set & festive items. I'm hoping the update coming soon will help but it feels like I've been waiting forever for another update. I just want it to feel festive


----------



## Wolfie

Is it just me or do some villagers disappear sometimes for a while? I keep losing Stitches somehow, even though I know he has not left. Yesterday I looked for him everywhere, and he eventually randomly popped up in Nook's even though I had just checked and he wasn't there. And then today I can't find find him even though I looked everywhere twice. It is annoying because it only happens with Stitches and he is one of my favorites


----------



## TheDuke55

oak said:


> I've been trying to decorate my island for Christmas and the item selection is limited even with the frozen set & festive items. I'm hoping the update coming soon will help but it feels like I've been waiting forever for another update. I just want it to feel festive


They brought back the spooky stuff for Halloween so I am sure they'll drop the harvest day and jingle furniture for their respective holidays. I mean I would hope so. They really should reveal what they're going to do for Thanksgiving/Harvest Day soon. Like when do they want to drop that information? They're really taking their sweet time this time around...



Tutle said:


> I miss it when villagers really interacted with you and invite you to there houses and applaud you for playing their instruments. That was such a charm in NL...


I can't believe I forgot about this. I did try to play an instrument in one of the villager's homes (forget who it was) way back when I first got the game and was disappointed they didn't even react. How hard would it had been for them to program 'clap emotion' whenever someone strummed a string or whatever. It wouldn't had been. This is just laziness. You can't tell me otherwise.


----------



## coldpotato

So I got into pocket camp and the more I play it the more I wish we had a lot of the content in New Horizons.
I get they make a ton of money on pocket camp but what about New Horizons, their most popular release to date? Shouldn't they work on catering to it a little more than they do instead of a phone app??
How come we don't get the super cute furniture sets based on villagers? How come materials can't stack up to 999 like in pocket camp?
There are quite a few cute reactions in pocket camp that aren't in New Horizons either like the shrunk shuffle, and even a reaction to SIT ON THE GROUND which I gasped at, because we still don't have something so basic in new horizons. Why don't we get really fun events like every week or two to keep our interest instead of one update every 30-60 days that doesn't include much content for us?

I still think new horizons is their best release and love it to death but they have so many amazing ideas for events and furniture in Pocket Camp, I'd be satisfied if we got even 1/4 of them in New Horizons. Even just adding the hot air balloon from the Judy furniture set would satisfy me because come on.. that's the cutest item I've probably ever seen.


----------



## yuckyrat

Wolfie said:


> Is it just me or do some villagers disappear sometimes for a while? I keep losing Stitches somehow, even though I know he has not left. Yesterday I looked for him everywhere, and he eventually randomly popped up in Nook's even though I had just checked and he wasn't there. And then today I can't find find him even though I looked everywhere twice. It is annoying because it only happens with Stitches and he is one of my favorites


SAME HERE!!! It happens to me with Stitches or Ankha, usually.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I am perpetually annoyed with the amount of dialogue screens in the airport.


----------



## Livia

Wolfie said:


> Is it just me or do some villagers disappear sometimes for a while? I keep losing Stitches somehow, even though I know he has not left. Yesterday I looked for him everywhere, and he eventually randomly popped up in Nook's even though I had just checked and he wasn't there. And then today I can't find find him even though I looked everywhere twice. It is annoying because it only happens with Stitches and he is one of my favorites



I had that with Papi a few times, and I’m having that problem with Reneigh today. I checked my entire island multiple times, checked the shop, the museum and all other villagers houses. I gave up trying to find her. I’ll look for her when I play later.

Sometime when I can’t find a villager, I‘ll save the game and restart because that resets their location so they might be in their house and easier to find.


----------



## yuckyrat

EmmaFrost said:


> I am perpetually annoyed with the amount of dialogue screens in the airport.


The worst thing ever:

typing in the DODO code wrong and having to do it aaaaaaalllllllllllllll over again.


----------



## 6iixx

i hate it when you're gifting a villager something, and your finger slips a little on the analog and you end up giving them a completely different item.

welp, there you go, gala..  have the damn bamboo shelf i was going to be putting outside octavian's place..


----------



## HappyTails

I reset my game the other day and I have yet to choose a new map. I just wish we didn't have to sit through a timeshare presentation before we can actually choose the map. It's just completely annoying, tedious, and unnecessary dialogue for no reason. And the fact that it's unskippable just make it even more ridiculous. Animal Crossing has way too much dialogue.


----------



## Plainbluetees

6iixx said:


> i hate it when you're gifting a villager something, and your finger slips a little on the analog and you end up giving them a completely different item.
> 
> welp, there you go, gala..  have the damn bamboo shelf i was going to be putting outside octavian's place..



Haha, funny you should mention! I accidentally hit the gift selection instead of let’s chat and I ended up giving Sydney my wetsuit because I didn’t want to make her feel bad.


----------



## coldpotato

Just ranting about the lack of dialogue with villagers. It's not a lot of effort to come up with a few new sentences, I'm not sure why they don't do it. They were able to come up with hundreds of different clever/funny things for Pascal to say to you (seriously, I rarely ever get repeat dialogue with him and I've seen him a LOT), not sure why they won't update villager dialogue beyond the latest update dialogue. Also, Isabelle desperately needs more things to say. Not sure why they don't have her announce what npc is visiting the island that day. That would be somewhat helpful.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## yuckyrat

Mezzanine said:


> WHY DO VILLAGERS* ALWAYS* WALK INTO WHERE YOU'RE TRYING TO TERRAFORM/LAY PATHS


When I was planting pumpkins, Pietro decided to sit _right _on top of a spot I'd reserved to plant one. I walked into him until he got up... and then he sat right back down.


----------



## coldpotato

Mezzanine said:


> WHY DO VILLAGERS* ALWAYS* WALK INTO WHERE YOU'RE TRYING TO TERRAFORM/LAY PATHS



Lmao I actually don't mind this because it makes them seem more like real animals.
My cat irl is always getting in the way when I try to do stuff.


----------



## maria110

Sooo sick of swimming around looking for Pascal and filling up pockets and HAVING TO SWIM BACK TO SHORE TO DUMP POCKETS!  I caught the stupid things with my own hands while swimming.  Of course, I should be able to take one look at the critter, determine that it's yet another useless one,  and toss it back.

Next time I think about resetting my island, I need to remind myself of what a drag it will be to acquire the mermaid recipes, again...


----------



## jessicat_197

maria110 said:


> Sooo sick of swimming around looking for Pascal and filling up pockets and HAVING TO SWIM BACK TO SHORE TO DUMP POCKETS!  I caught the stupid things with my own hands while swimming.  Of course, I should be able to take one look at the critter, determine that it's yet another useless one,  and toss it back.
> 
> Next time I think about resetting my island, I need to remind myself of what a drag it will be to acquire the mermaid recipes, again...


I know idk why they didn’t think to let us drop them back into the ocean but on the bright side it forces me to sell them for some bells at least. But oof i do eventually want to reset and you reminded me that it will be hard to get all the diys again 

but onto the reason why I was here, trying to get seasonal mush diys from ballons is a pain!! I get so unlucky and only have like 4!!


----------



## Starboard

Today I didn't really feel like playing and I realised that a lot of it was that I'm so tired of the music. After 400 hours of listening to the same themes it starts to get grating. Now more than ever I wish they'd let us choose more music to play or mute it.

There's also the loading times and all the dialogue. The dialogue especially because it's so pointless. I find it weird how the game full-on encourages you to play daily (which you can see with the nook mile rewards at the ABD) but makes it very repetetive and frustrating to do so.


----------



## Ganucci

Why is each leaf pile a different DIY recipe? I wish that it was just one recipe you could customize OR that the leaves maybe changed with the seasons. It’s annoying that each one needs different materials that are season-locked.


----------



## Radio

6iixx said:


> i hate it when you're gifting a villager something, and your finger slips a little on the analog and you end up giving them a completely different item.
> 
> welp, there you go, gala..  have the damn bamboo shelf i was going to be putting outside octavian's place..


I use the buttons underneath the joycons for everything besides moving my character around because I am so scared of misclicking orz


----------



## yuckyrat

Started playing again after a week or so break, and I forgot how much I loathe the positioning of picking up objects.

I was standing directly on top of a peach, but no, my villager decides to reach 5 feet away from it and pick a flower.


----------



## moonbunny

moving buildings is SO aggravating if you only want to move them like, a block or two over. i really wish we could do that without moving them somewhere else entirely first.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I'm annoyed about the DIY Tools badge. It's so ridiculously high, I need to craft 1,000 tools to get the second to last badge and I'm only at 434?


----------



## Starboard

Ugh I already feel like I've crafted thousands of tools. It's just such a pain. I dream of everlasting platinum tools that will let me catch fish and bugs and maple leaves without guilt and fear of the impending POOF.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020



Ganucci said:


> Why is each leaf pile a different DIY recipe? I wish that it was just one recipe you could customize OR that the leaves maybe changed with the seasons. It’s annoying that each one needs different materials that are season-locked.


Right?? Why can't they all just be made out of the maple leaves? It doesn't even make sense that the others are made out of acorns and pinecones, I mean, it's leaves!!!


----------



## x_r0sie

pumpkins said:


> i feel the same way - i gave up on resetting for villagers just because i like hardly any of the villagers from these personalities


i got antonio and diva as my starting ,,,,, i HATE diva with a passion  but antonio is so damn cute >-<


----------



## yuckyrat

If I could find the stupid snow crab and red king crab that'd be great


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Stop making me fish up stone when I fish. 

No one goes fishing for stone. And no one should be fishing up stone every day. And how the heck does a stone get caught on a fish hook anyway!?


----------



## Starboard

CrankyCupcake said:


> Stop making me fish up stone when I fish.
> 
> No one goes fishing for stone. And no one should be fishing up stone every day. And how the heck does a stone get caught on a fish hook anyway!?


And how does it have a swimming fish shadow...


----------



## Starboard

I wish money bags would stack properly when you pick them up, when I shake down money trees I always end up with bags of 10k clogging up my pockets and I have to put them all together myself. Also the bag of bells I dig up doesn't add on to it either.


----------



## Juniper_Jay

kirbbys said:


> You get iron from rocks right ? i smashed all of mine because I had cherry energy *facepalm*. I need NUGGETS!


Sameeeee, its so annoying ajavsjgshgdhs


----------



## Living Fossil

I'm not gonna bother mentioning villager dialogue since it's the most talked about topic here, but has anyone else mentioned how bothersome it is that we have 3 small rooms in our house that can't be upgraded to their final size?

I'm so annoyed that Nook just straight up goes:* "Das all I can do for you. Enjoy your incomplete house, k*.*"*


----------



## Starboard

Does anyone else wish we had more carpet colours? Like a beige or cream colour? For the single colour carpets we only have red, purple, blue and white. I'd also love more with nice patterns like the rose flooring. There's heaps of wood and tile designs but I'm a carpet kind of person 

Edit: Actually this probably should have gone in the furniture we want thread, lol. It does annoy me though that they left out so many basic and common things. Reminds me of the light brown and white hair being missing.


----------



## Korichi

I wish the very first campsite villager you have wasn’t forced onto you. I got one of my most hated villagers as my first campsite villager...


----------



## EmmaFrost

We are getting a major storage upgrade soon and I just sold/trashed so much of my wardrobe in game haha fml luckily I only got rid of order -able items but still.


----------



## Tutle

I really wish that the villagers had more dialogue to say because I feel that smug and peppy villagers repeat the same lines all the time. I really think Nintendo should add a bit more lines to make these personality types more fun and interesting.


----------



## 6iixx

stitches is in my campsite!  stitches has been a villager i've wanted to try out and see if i like them; i've been really interested in their character design and i love the teddy bear look that stitches has going on (it honestly reminds me of my tibbers bear a little bit, from league of legends).  but i'm literally all full up, and i can't take the chance of him kicking out someone i want a picture from still.  sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lemoncrossing

I really don't like the music in this game. At all. It grates on me. It's all the same, save for the 7 and 8 am themes, which I'm pretty okay with. But other than that... it's so repetitive. I always have to find a video or something to watch while I'm playing, because I can't stand to listen to the soundtrack. I miss New Leaf.


----------



## Airysuit

All the things 'wrong' with this game I can learn to live with, someway somehow.

HOWEVER. My big thing in previous games was constantly remodeling/redesigning my home and the exhibition rooms in the museum. But since we cant order more than 5items per day in this game, it just takes out all the fun for me to remodel  to much effort to order online or scramble materials 

Maybe I'm the only one, but I want to be able to order up anything I want and get up to 20 things delivered a day


----------



## Shawna

CrankyCupcake said:


> Stop making me fish up stone when I fish.
> 
> No one goes fishing for stone. And no one should be fishing up stone every day. And how the heck does a stone get caught on a fish hook anyway!?


Right?  If I wanted stone, I would go and hit some rocks.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I am so mad at myself. The one time I'm not looking for a Walking Stick, obviously I run past it while farming balloons on the beach. :/


----------



## Starboard

I was looking at my old screenshots from New Leaf and, the bonfire at the campsite actually radiated light! There was a cozy warm glow on the grass around it and it looked so nice. How does New Leaf have that and New Horizons doesn't? The fire items don't glow at all in this game and it's so sad.


----------



## RileyRose

I'm excited for this new update but I honestly wanted more design slots and to be able to change my island name. I made it Sunflower when I made it and I regret it so much! I want a more cottagecore or woodsy name.


----------



## Roxxy

6iixx said:


> stitches is in my campsite!  stitches has been a villager i've wanted to try out and see if i like them; i've been really interested in their character design and i love the teddy bear look that stitches has going on (it honestly reminds me of my tibbers bear a little bit, from league of legends).  but i'm literally all full up, and i can't take the chance of him kicking out someone i want a picture from still.  sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I have stitches in camp and also have his amibo. I would be happy to let you have him move in when you are able to. He is adorable and definitely deserves some love


----------



## Commodore

Jambette has been on my island for the entire time I've been playing, and she refuses to leave. She's boring, ugly and stupid, and I already take care of those traits.


----------



## crimisakitty

why aren't flowers stackable or storable???

i'd like to replace the other colored flowers on my island with red and green ones in preparation for christmas, but i'd have to get rid of all the other ones since i'd have no where to put them, not to mention moving them all would be a massive pain. i actually wanted to do this for halloween too, and was so sad to realize it wouldn't work out.

while i'm at it, i wish grown bushes were storable too, so i wouldn't have to buy and plant new ones every season.


----------



## Rika092

A lot of minor complaints but would be huge QoL improvements:
-More design slots if all the characters have to share them;
-Inviting campers without amiibo is incredibly frustrating, please, can't we just have the option to kick off the villager of our choice? this game takes so long to load, having to reset each time they pick the wrong villager to replace can be an incredibly long process lol...and I only have so much time in a day to play
-It'd be nice NOT having to deal with drop frames because i really like the cluttered vibe (but really hate the lagginess)
-I really wish we can modify the airport/shop/tailer/resident services/museum exteriors like how we were able to do in NL
-Why am I limited to only 5 items from nook stock shopping every day?!
-Ireally don't know how i feel about having to buy different color variant of the same furniture... in NL, we just need to buy the item itself and can customize how we wanted, and i feel like i prefer that style over NH


----------



## yuckyrat

What purpose does the "let me just connect you to the internet" dialogue from Orville serve? Seriously, what does it do? Other than be annoying, of course.


----------



## Dim

Spoiler: New Horizons spoilers



Sooo um yeah celebrated my birthday in the game and opened up the Piñata for that "birthday suprise" now I know they said open it fast but was busy with screenshots and vids but little did I know the time you spent opening it actually affects the prize you get. So ya... got 6 cupcakes instead of 10-12. Couldn't even share with everyone or keep one to myself. Thanks Nintendo!


----------



## Starboard

I hate to rain on the parade of all the gorgeous new items being added but I'm actually heartbroken that they're still doing colour locking. I know I'm in the tiny minority and probably sound super whingy but I just need to vent a minute. I honestly thought I could enjoy this game fine without ever getting the subscription since I'm mostly a solo player and love it that way but it feel like I'm being repeatedly punished for it by being locked out of so much stuff and it's just making me feel bad :/

I have traded locally with my friend to get a lot of colours I needed for my town but I found that to be tiring and somewhat stressful so I really wished they'd end it there. I liked how old games did collecting and I hate that they had to go and change it like this. I feel like it was unnecessary to force it.

Even if I caved and got the subscription and learnt to trade online I'd still be bitter about it. Like I'm rewarding them for something I wish they didn't do. There's probably people out there like kids who actually can't get the subscription and that's just sad.

Edit: If I'm wrong about the new items being locked please let me know, I hope I didn't just rant about nothing lol


----------



## CitrusCakes

I see they still didn't improve the Able Sisters dressing room.... lol


----------



## JKDOS

Ahem....

_Make Grumpy Great Again._


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Arghhhh! I’m getting so frustrated with Pascal! Please, I have 6 Mermaid DIYs to get, stop giving me pearls! >_<


----------



## yuckyrat

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Arghhhh! I’m getting so frustrated with Pascal! Please, I have 6 Mermaid DIYs to get, stop giving me pearls! >_<


Oh, mood. He keeps giving me shoes.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I hate that every time we catch a leaf it brings up that "Oooh, it's such a pretty red, the color of fall" dialogue. Like, shut up. We get it. The leaves are red. It's fall.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

That I can't substitute the extra spaces of residency reserved for profiles, to use for more optional villagers.

Could get 6 more if I wanted to.

At least having the choice would be fine, if a new profile wanted to move in all they have to do is have pop-up menu to move someone out like Amiibos at the Campsite.


----------



## jenikinz

MayorofMapleton said:


> That I can't substitute the extra spaces of residency reserved for profiles, to use for more optional villagers.
> 
> Could get 6 more if I wanted to.
> 
> At least having the choice would be fine, if a new profile wanted to move in all they have to do is have pop-up menu to move someone out like Amiibos at the Campsite.



OMG right?! I don't plan to use up those spaces and would love more animals on my island!


----------



## azurill

MayorofMapleton said:


> That I can't substitute the extra spaces of residency reserved for profiles, to use for more optional villagers.
> 
> Could get 6 more if I wanted to.
> 
> At least having the choice would be fine, if a new profile wanted to move in all they have to do is have pop-up menu to move someone out like Amiibos at the Campsite.


I would love to be able to use those spaces for villagers. I will only have two residents on my island . Having the option to have more villagers instead of residents would be great.


----------



## Tutle

I dislike how you can't take away some clothes from villagers if someone sends them a mystery gift and it turns up it doesn't look good on them. I still have a nightmare of Fuschia receiving a cycling shirt and it completely ruined her look.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

jenikinz said:


> OMG right?! I don't plan to use up those spaces and would love more animals on my island!





azurill said:


> I would love to be able to use those spaces for villagers. I will only have two residents on my island . Having the option to have more villagers instead of residents would be great.



Its literally the only thing I want fixed in the game.


----------



## Commodore

I have had a rough time shooting down seasonal DIYs recently. Today, my luck changed and I shot down two new recipes, and then I got a third...which was red leaf pile, the DIY Isabelle gave me at the start of the week. C'mon, Nintendo.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Sharksheep

Mezzanine said:


> Of all the things they got rid of in New Horizons, why not the Happy Home Academy instead? Like why are you peering into my house telling me what to do, who tf asked you.



They are both spam mail and an terrible HOA in one. As a time traveler, I hate them and would rather go backwards to avoid starting a Sunday


I hate the flowers in this game! If you have a giant field, you can't pop balloons because they would just disappear into the flowers so you have to wait until the balloon is over an empty space to pop them. I hate getting duplicate seasonal DIYs that I have already learned.


----------



## Radio

W H Y does terraforming take so much time. I spent _six hours_ on it today and still only have 1/4 of the island done. It could have taken me so much less time without the 3 seconds of animation every time my character does something. Why can't we edit the outside like you can the rooms inside? (quick menu and drag and drop).


----------



## JKDOS

EmmaFrost said:


> I hate that every time we catch a leaf it brings up that "Oooh, it's such a pretty red, the color of fall" dialogue. Like, shut up. We get it. The leaves are red. It's fall.



I've found a leaf the color of fall....in the fall!?!? That's unheard of!


----------



## Shawna

I HATE HATE HATE how you cannot do certain things with visitors over (like fence-building and donating). -.-
I can understand not being able to do these things on other people's islands, but we should able to do what i please when on MY island!  Visitors or not!


----------



## coldpotato

Shawna said:


> I HATE HATE HATE how you cannot do certain things with visitors over (like fence-building and donating). -.-
> I can understand not being able to do these things on other people's islands, but we should able to do what i please when on MY island!  Visitors or not!



This bugs me too! And I never understood the "it's rude to decorate when company is over" when you try to place an item outside. Like what? What if you wanted to decorate together? What's wrong with that? Also I dislike how villagers are limited in what they do when people are visiting. Like why can't they sing when people visit? Why can't they walk around eating snacks and do other cute stuff or even sit down? I do not understanddddd


----------



## Jassiii

Nintendo, I'm begging on my hands and knees at this point, give us more plants _p l e a s e_

The mechanic is there for farming for goodness sake! I was soooooo hoping there would've been more veggies or fruit in this update and we got nothing like ??? I know next to nothing about coding but i figured if the mechanic is already there it can't be super hard to copy+c copy+v the code with different plants ? like I don't want to be super nit-picky but give us something, I was so hyped about the prospect of more plants that seeing that there were absolutely no new plants actually killed my interest in this update :/ Yes it could be argued that it's my own fault I'm let down but I figured with turkey day there would be more plants to give Franklin-- like are we really just gonna lob the guy different pumpkins ?? I'm just...pooped


----------



## Shawna

coldpotato said:


> This bugs me too! *And I never understood the "it's rude to decorate when company is over" when you try to place an item outside.* Like what? What if you wanted to decorate together? What's wrong with that? Also I dislike how villagers are limited in what they do when people are visiting. Like why can't they sing when people visit? Why can't they walk around eating snacks and do other cute stuff or even sit down? I do not understanddddd


Wow.  That's really stupid too.  Some people may need help decorating.


----------



## squidney

Theres just such a lack of furniture/ complete sets. Everyone's island looks pretty similar and color themes is the only differentiating factor. How are we supposed to be super creative when we have barely any furniture? WHY DIDNT THEY BRING ALL OF NEW LEAF CAMPSITE FURN OVER?!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

haha. to be honest I'm not getting a single maple leaf or mushroom DIY from all the balloons I've been popping, and it's frustrating. I'll pop balloons for more than an hour and just... nothing


----------



## John Wick

You won't give me a gun, so gimme a car.

I honestly can't stand walking or running in slow motion anymore.

The place is huge!

I want a Goddamn car!

A Chevy Impala please.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

couple of teeny nitpicky things


i miss being able to store stuff in the locker at the train station. now i've gotta run to my house (which is in the very back up two cliffs) every time i need to store stuff and it's a kind of annoying to do at times.
why can't the full length mirror be placed diagonally? whhhy it would look so much nicer
why is there not a dryer, but two different washers? i guess they wouldn't look much different huh?
i kind of wish twigs only fell when you shook a tree cause i hate seeing them lie everywhere and if i don't pick them they gather. i guess making them show up less then stones would work too
let me...sleep in...THE LOFT BED


----------



## Starboard

I wish it didn't take so many days to build up your streak of Nook Miles at the ABD, I constantly burn myself out playing and really want to take a day's break but knowing I'll reset my streak keeps me coming back! Why are they encouraging obsessive playing??? I really need those milessss


----------



## Berrymia

OMG IM SO ANNOYED RN. The fall DIY hunt gives me so many grey hair..I spent hours hunting on the beach for the recipes! I don’t even have all the mush DIYs yet! Before I’ll have them all it’ll be winter and I get to hunt yet again :< this annoys me so much. I get the most random dumb stuff from the balloons. I just want the mush parasol & the mush stool pplllssss


----------



## azurill

It’s great that they increased storage but why can’t I put my extra DIYS into storage. So tired of them being on my basement floor.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm still salty that  the villager dialogue in this game is so cheap and kinda lazy. I've been playing Animal Crossing on the gamecube for the last few weeks, and it's made me realize how much I missed actual genuine villager interactions, even if some of them are rude or condescending. It definitely gives the game a lot of its charm, which is what NH seems to be lacking in that area.

also why haven't they made DIY storage yet??


----------



## meggiewes

So, do you think if we rant loud and long enough about not being able to put rugs outside they will change it? I just want to be able to use my cool rugs outside for decoration.


----------



## Starboard

Berrymia said:


> OMG IM SO ANNOYED RN. The fall DIY hunt gives me so many grey hair..I spent hours hunting on the beach for the recipes! I don’t even have all the mush DIYs yet! Before I’ll have them all it’ll be winter and I get to hunt yet again :< this annoys me so much. I get the most random dumb stuff from the balloons. I just want the mush parasol & the mush stool pplllssss


I haven't gotten any maple DIYs yet  I only tried hunting balloons down for a while but for some reason it just wasn't happening and I really didn't want to spend hours doing it. 

Also, I have the feeling that I now get fewer balloons in general. Before I'd encounter like 3-5 balloons randomly per day but in the past few weeks it's been way less. On a few days I've encountered none at all during hours of playing which never used to happen. I wonder if they changed something...

Btw to the post about storing the DIY cards, I feel like if they haven't fixed it yet they probably won't, for some reason. It's SUCH an easy fix and if they spent any time at all reading feedback they'd know it's something we've wanted since launch. But they just won't do it.


----------



## Berrymia

Starboard said:


> I haven't gotten any maple DIYs yet ☹ I only tried hunting balloons down for a while but for some reason it just wasn't happening and I really didn't want to spend hours doing it.
> 
> Also, I have the feeling that I now get fewer balloons in general. Before I'd encounter like 3-5 balloons randomly per day but in the past few weeks it's been way less. On a few days I've encountered none at all during hours of playing which never used to happen. I wonder if they changed something...
> 
> Btw to the post about storing the DIY cards, I feel like if they haven't fixed it yet they probably won't, for some reason. It's SUCH an easy fix and if they spent any time at all reading feedback they'd know it's something we've wanted since launch. But they just won't do it.



I do get frequent balloons, almost every 5 mins but no recipes 
Abt the storing: I agree. I don’t understand why it’s impossible it’s so dumb. Same with storing bushes and flowers. We can store ANIMALS but not plants come on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I wish that we had planters for the flowers like in NL...not the sad little vases for single blooms that have now.


----------



## matt2019

The fact that you can erase a custom path by pressing Y when not in island designer. This should only happen when in Island Designer


----------



## TheDuke55

matt2019 said:


> The fact that you can erase a custom path by pressing Y when not in island designer. This should only happen when in Island Designer


This is how it was in NL as well. I don't get why they kept it, but not for the official custom paths. I ended up swiping away so many paths in NL and the times I bothered with a design on NH I did it almost all the time.



I haven't touched NL in a while, but I remember the tree colors being a bit more vibrant. They were brownish/yellowish, but it felt like fall. The trees in my game as so bland. They have this dark dog-poop green color. And they're all different shades of it.

Also I think I realized why I don't care for a lot of the NH music. In NL the music worked well for all the seasons. I'm in Autumn now and the music just doesn't capture the season feeling and mesh well with it. I didn't really catch on in Spring/Summer, but I think that's why it's been bugging me.


----------



## Tutle

I am kinda annoyed of how you can't put diy's in the storage because I have some that I want to save for later but they instead have to take up space in one of my rooms in my house. So annoying! They should change that!


----------



## SirOctopie

Berrymia said:


> OMG IM SO ANNOYED RN. The fall DIY hunt gives me so many grey hair..I spent hours hunting on the beach for the recipes! I don’t even have all the mush DIYs yet! Before I’ll have them all it’ll be winter and I get to hunt yet again :< this annoys me so much. I get the most random dumb stuff from the balloons. I just want the mush parasol & the mush stool pplllssss


Ugh, YES! I have been doing this for multiple DAYS, and still I have only 3 mush DIYs (technically 2 because Isabelle automatically sent out the wreath one) and two maple leaf DIY (technically 1 because of Isabelle again). I really want to decorate my island with big bounty trees and arches, but I feel like time is going to run out before I find them.  Granted, I do have 8 acorn/pinecone DIYs, but I got most of them in Sept/Oct when there weren't so many recipes to collect all at once... I wish Nintendo would fix this like they did with the bunny day balloons.


----------



## Zane

Have time today so I was going to farm a few balloons trying to get seasonal DIYs. One finally appeared, I shoot it down and it evaporates on some furniture I had on the beach instead of bouncing onto an empty piece of ground.. BYE.


----------



## bebebese

Zane said:


> Have time today so I was going to farm a few balloons trying to get seasonal DIYs. One finally appeared, I shoot it down and it evaporates on some furniture I had on the beach instead of bouncing onto an empty piece of ground.. BYE.


I don't understand why it can't go into the recycling bin when that happens


----------



## Livia

My shovel broke while I was doing a treasure hunt. I didn't dig up my fossils, so I thought a fossil was the treasure and it broke my shovel. Luckily I had time to run to the store and buy a shovel, but it was still annoying.


----------



## TheDuke55

Zane said:


> Have time today so I was going to farm a few balloons trying to get seasonal DIYs. One finally appeared, I shoot it down and it evaporates on some furniture I had on the beach instead of bouncing onto an empty piece of ground.. BYE.


This is so annoying. If there is a spot open right next to it, it needs to bounce on to it. I wouldn't hate this so much if DIY weren't so heavily relied on by the balloons.


----------



## tigris713

Villagers should be able to give us seasonal diys and there should be an option to decline receiving a recipe card you already have. I mean, the game gives you two options when a villagers learns it one you already have, so why cant the second option prompt the villager to not give you the diy?

Getting seasonal diys from balloons is also just really annoying.


----------



## Arjh

I absolutely hate the HHA why is there no option to opt out, I'm fed up with their constant letters telling me I need this or that. It's my house so just let me decorate how I want to!


----------



## stitchmaker

I'm not happy with villagers hunts and picking up void villagers.  Nintendo should do a better job with testing.

A couple of weeks ago Tammi finally moved out.  Started island hopping and everything was going well until I visited Island 17.  Tammi was there.  Kept hunting and decided to let the game pick a villager.  The random villager was Freya from my 2nd island.  Freya moved out 2 months ago and my 2nd island visited to clear the void right away.  Why do full Island gets stuck with other players voids?  

In ACNL players with a villager void visited a full Town to clear the void.  The full town never got stuck with the void.  If Nintendo wants to sell more consoles it should work like ACNL.


----------



## yuckyrat

stitchmaker said:


> I'm not happy with villagers hunts and picking up void villagers.  Nintendo should do a better job with testing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago Tammi finally moved out.  Started island hopping and everything was going well until I visited Island 17.  Tammi was there.  Kept hunting and decided to let the game pick a villager.  The random villager was Freya from my 2nd island.  Freya moved out 2 months ago and my 2nd island visited to clear the void right away.  Why do full Island gets stuck with other players voids?
> 
> In ACNL players with a villager void visited a full Town to clear the void.  The full town never got stuck with the void.  If Nintendo wants to sell more consoles it should work like ACNL.


I swear, I always get voided villagers moved into empty slots the very next day. I've also encountered my own voided villagers on islands (and of course, none of the dreamies I'm searching for). A plot is never open for more than a day; a voided villager from a friend (or a rando I traded with) has plopped themselves down in it.


----------



## Leela

is there really still no light brown hair


----------



## tigris713

stitchmaker said:


> I'm not happy with villagers hunts and picking up void villagers.  Nintendo should do a better job with testing.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago Tammi finally moved out.  Started island hopping and everything was going well until I visited Island 17.  Tammi was there.  Kept hunting and decided to let the game pick a villager.  The random villager was Freya from my 2nd island.  Freya moved out 2 months ago and my 2nd island visited to clear the void right away.  Why do full Island gets stuck with other players voids?
> 
> In ACNL players with a villager void visited a full Town to clear the void.  The full town never got stuck with the void.  If Nintendo wants to sell more consoles it should work like ACNL.


Honestly, I expected New Horizons to be just like New Leaf when it was first announced. The island tours, the limited design spots, villagers placing their home where ever, but tons of furniture to decorate your house with, and villahers that actually act like people instead of cookie cutter personalities. If they had done nothing to the New Leaf and just put it on the switch, I would have been happy. But Nintendo somehow failed that??? 

So yeah, I agree with you, I think New Horizons would have done better if it was just New Leaf, but on an island.


----------



## Shawna

Fluuffy said:


> I hate saying no to my villagers ;-; Now Marshall has a sea bass in his house >.< Whyyy out of all fishies a sea bass D:


Late as heck reply, but...

Just be grateful he asked for a common fish. XDDD Some people spend HOURS before they finally get the fish they had sought out for.  I can remember in my NL towns, my villagers would sometimes ask for COLEACANTHS.  IT WOULDN'T EVEN EVER RAIN THAT DAY!!!


----------



## Silkfawn

I've said this before and I will say it again, because it keeps grating on my nerves! 

The 5 item order limit SUCKS! Like, why? why? WHY?
Whats the point? 

It sucks having to keep TT'ing forward just to order more items, and do it again and again and again !!


----------



## Tutle

There needs to be more added hair color like light brown, silver, and lime green. More colors since the options we have now are limited and lacking.


----------



## Bluelady

My apologies if this has been mentioned already....When talking to other people on the game, why are the text bubbles silent? I constantly have to keep darting my eyes back and forth between my switch and Nook app when typing. I could've sworn that the ones on New Leaf made a noise.


----------



## Starboard

Silkfawn said:


> I've said this before and I will say it again, because it keeps grating on my nerves!
> 
> The 5 item order limit SUCKS! Like, why? why? WHY?
> Whats the point?
> 
> It sucks having to keep TT'ing forward just to order more items, and do it again and again and again !!


I'm in the process of making a library and need around 8 bookshelves, and I also have bookshelves in other rooms. You need 5 books to craft them and it's such a pain being able to only make one per day!


----------



## JKDOS

coldpotato said:


> This bugs me too! And I never understood the "it's rude to decorate when company is over" when you try to place an item outside. Like what? What if you wanted to decorate together? What's wrong with that? Also I dislike how villagers are limited in what they do when people are visiting. Like why can't they sing when people visit? Why can't they walk around eating snacks and do other cute stuff or even sit down? I do not understanddddd



Either Nintendo needs to lighten up, or Animal Crossing is just running a terrible game engine. I don't know if the whole "rude" thing comes from Japanese culture, but we do move furniture together in real life, and all my friends in Animal Crossing agree it's not rude if I want to move some furniture in my town while they are over. I just hope someday Nintendo removes that restriction in a future update, and maybe even lets best friends pickup and place furniture.

Nintendo adding cloud saves and save transfers, fixing Sahara's dialogue, nerfing Bunny Day eggs, adding more house storage, and adding a surprise me option to the dreams show they are listening to us at least a little. Maybe in 2021 we'll see a lot of quality of life updates we really want.
**cough** 



Spoiler










 **cough**


----------



## Silkfawn

Starboard said:


> I'm in the process of making a library and need around 8 bookshelves, and I also have bookshelves in other rooms. You need 5 books to craft them and it's such a pain being able to only make one per day!


I understand your pain   

The best way to go is to see who has unlimited books at their nooks and buy from them.


----------



## Shawna

JKDOS said:


> I've found a leaf the color of fall....in the fall!?!? That's unheard of!


This forum needs an "LOL" reaction button. XDDDD


----------



## Starboard

Maple season is almost over right? I haven't gotten a single maple DIY  I've spent hours farming and all I managed was a mush table. Why did they make this so hard? To force people to trade? Hopefully they'll still be available next year.


----------



## Kiracuils

I have a lot of complaints about this game but my biggest complaint so far is the lack of complete and matching furniture series in comparison to just how many were in ACNL.


----------



## Junalt

Why is all fakes a thing with Redd  there should always be at least one real one each time he comes. Oh well, at least I got a nice fake Wild Painting. Now I have a fake copy each of both sides.


----------



## JKDOS

Starboard said:


> Maple season is almost over right? I haven't gotten a single maple DIY  I've spent hours farming and all I managed was a mush table. Why did they make this so hard? To force people to trade? Hopefully they'll still be available next year.



I've heard the maple DIYs were in October, where-as mush DIYs are in November. If you're okay with TT'ing, just go back to Oct


----------



## kawaiikat

JKDOS said:


> I've heard the maple DIYs were in October, where-as mush DIYs are in November. If you're okay with TT'ing, just go back to Oct


Maple DIYs are 16th Nov- 26th November in the northern hemisphere. I think the official guide said October but it was a misprint. Mush DIYs are available for all of November.

I've got a lot of leaves over these 10 days but only a few Maple DIYs  I really want the Autumn Bounty Arch but I still haven't found it. Also it seems every time I pop a balloon it's just clothing or furniture. It's so frustrating! They should have made it so the DIYs were available all month but the leaves for them were around for the 10 days.


----------



## meggiewes

I feel the same annoyance over Dom as other people feel over Raymond. I have no idea why a cute and adorable little fluff of sheep annoys me so much!


----------



## McMuffinburger

It’s the dialogue for me I knew from pocket camp that it was going to be awful but I still had some hope and heaven forbid it’s a fishing or bug event.
The lack of furniture sets to collect
How i ran out of space and cluttered up my island in the very beginning
The nook miles islands i only go unless i meed to grind for something or think i can find a cool villager
How the nook mile system kind of took away from what bells are worth
The communities obsession with certain villagers
The biggest disrespect and disappointment isabell she has been reduced down to nothing
The background game music is not as relaxing and unique as it used to be
The seasonal events
The diys
Its almost like i miss being mayor 


I could go on and on lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

meggiewes said:


> I feel the same annoyance over Dom as other people feel over Raymond. I have no idea why a cute and adorable little fluff of sheep annoys me so much!


This but with Sherb. I’ve given him a chance on my parents’ island (with their permission, of course-they contract me to hunt lol) but I just find him to be boring as all else. There’s many more lazies that are more interesting than him but everyone goes gaga over the blue goat for some reason.

 My mom likes him, though!


----------



## Starboard

Oh my.... I thoroughly enjoyed Turkey Day, but I was assailed by balloons the whole time. For the past few weeks I've been wanting balloons but rarely saw them unless I was farming them! It's like everything went back to how it was before. I swear they made them rarer so we wouldn't get the DIYS. I'm convinced!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

Also I'm actually pretty surprised that we didn't get to keep the dishes as items. I mean they made the models and everything and there are barely any food items as it is. I have no clue why they decided to do that.


----------



## yuckyrat

Doing the turkey day event and didn't realize the secret ingredient DiY thing and I've done 2/4 recipes without the secret ingredient.


----------



## TheDuke55

yuckyrat said:


> Doing the turkey day event and didn't realize the secret ingredient DiY thing and I've done 2/4 recipes without the secret ingredient.


I think you need to do the basic before you do the secret one.


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I still don't understand why the villagers still say the same thing after every other event is over. They talk like robots. I mean whoever at the development team wrote these villager dialogues just got too lazy.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



Starboard said:


> Maple season is almost over right? I haven't gotten a single maple DIY  I've spent hours farming and all I managed was a mush table. Why did they make this so hard? To force people to trade? Hopefully they'll still be available next year.


Oh god I hate the Balloon Gifts so much. Whoever thought this would be a good idea to put seasonal diys in Balloon gifts only should be fired.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Here to rant about the RNG.

I farm balloons, and the only mush diy I’ve gotten is a mush partition and I’ve gotten NO maple DIYs. Bells, bells, iron, clay, repeat.

Come Turkey Day, I needed the  Dungeness crab for a secret ingredient. 2 hours later, I had to give up because I hadn’t caught a SINGLE CRAB. Then, I needed the most common fish ever for the next recipe - Sea Bass. Well, Nintendo must have jacked the RNG to make fun of us because I spent 20 minutes fishing and I think I caught like 7 Olive Flounders, which are rare-ish before I got a sea bass. Like bruh, the RNG needs to be fixed because I don’t have 12 hours a day to pour into my island just to feel as accomplished as all the other people who somehow have way more luck.. and I’d rather not spend the what 100 NMT to get a single maple diy of Nookazon..


----------



## iamjohnporter67

Plainbluetees said:


> Here to rant about the RNG.
> 
> I farm balloons, and the only mush diy I’ve gotten is a mush partition and I’ve gotten NO maple DIYs. Bells, bells, iron, clay, repeat.
> 
> Come Turkey Day, I needed the  Dungeness crab for a secret ingredient. 2 hours later, I had to give up because I hadn’t caught a SINGLE CRAB. Then, I needed the most common fish ever for the next recipe - Sea Bass. Well, Nintendo must have jacked the RNG to make fun of us because I spent 20 minutes fishing and I think I caught like 7 Olive Flounders, which are rare-ish before I got a sea bass. Like bruh, the RNG needs to be fixed because I don’t have 12 hours a day to pour into my island just to feel as accomplished as all the other people who somehow have way more luck.. and I’d rather not spend the what 100 NMT to get a single maple diy of Nookazon..


Nookazon is like the only thing I use to get those seasonal DIYS. It was driving me nuts.


----------



## dillydely

Rant about the trading of the AC community, everything feels like an ungodly amount of overpriced sometimes, and the inflation on some of the markets is just so awful and gross. It feels like its encouraging everyone to have to do everything on their own if they're not rich in game or outside of it. The DIYs are impossible to get and sometimes you miss them and then poof, you need to spend 100NMTs for a Mush Lamp DIY. You want a stack of acorns? Another 50NMT. A statue for your museum? 200NMT. 

It's so bewildering that people just continue to pour NMTs into this sort of economy rather than encouraging an alternative. The fact that the moderators in some communities just let things be traded for way too much and not say a word about it. I just want to have nice things like the rest of them, but I either have to do it myself, rely on (awful) RNG luck, or spend all the NMT I own for one thing.


----------



## Starboard

Plainbluetees said:


> Here to rant about the RNG.
> 
> I farm balloons, and the only mush diy I’ve gotten is a mush partition and I’ve gotten NO maple DIYs. Bells, bells, iron, clay, repeat.
> 
> Come Turkey Day, I needed the  Dungeness crab for a secret ingredient. 2 hours later, I had to give up because I hadn’t caught a SINGLE CRAB. Then, I needed the most common fish ever for the next recipe - Sea Bass. Well, Nintendo must have jacked the RNG to make fun of us because I spent 20 minutes fishing and I think I caught like 7 Olive Flounders, which are rare-ish before I got a sea bass. Like bruh, the RNG needs to be fixed because I don’t have 12 hours a day to pour into my island just to feel as accomplished as all the other people who somehow have way more luck.. and I’d rather not spend the what 100 NMT to get a single maple diy of Nookazon..


This is so relatable, I think the RNG aspect of this game needs to be revised! Like they need to implement rules in the code that prevent the RNG from completely running wild. Nobody should have to wait more than 2 hours to catch a crab for an event. They should have made it so that if you don't have it by the 20th creature or whatever you get one guaranteed.

The campsite is also a good example of RNG gone wrong. If you have bad luck you can be stuck there for hours and hours. It's like a nightmare tent.

And of course seasonal DIYs which I don't even want to talk about


----------



## Airysuit

Good lord, the RNG during Turkey Day was a fricking nightmare. I went through 7 fishing rods in my hunt for a barred knifejaw, but I gave up eventually  
Very annoying not to be able to finish of an event properly, especially because it's all dependent on luck instead of skill


----------



## meggiewes

I feel frustrated that people are complaining over Turkey Day because they feel it wasn't good enough or did enough. No, that's not it. I feel frustrated because I feel people have unreasonable expectations for holidays and I dread Toy Day coming up because everyone will complain about it.

I want to say that I understand why people feel upset over Turkey Day, but I really don't. You don't even have to dive yourself to get the crab. You just have to help your villager neighbors.

I feel like nobody ever complained over New Leaf's holidays and they were very, very similar to the current holidays.


----------



## Starboard

meggiewes said:


> I feel frustrated that people are complaining over Turkey Day because they feel it wasn't good enough or did enough. No, that's not it. I feel frustrated because I feel people have unreasonable expectations for holidays and I dread Toy Day coming up because everyone will complain about it.
> 
> I want to say that I understand why people feel upset over Turkey Day, but I really don't. You don't even have to dive yourself to get the crab. You just have to help your villager neighbors.
> 
> I feel like nobody ever complained over New Leaf's holidays and they were very, very similar to the current holidays.


Ooh, I only ever got pumpkins from my villagers so I kind of figured it was going to be a low chance of them giving you the ingredient you were after. I didn't actually find out though since I didn't have too much trouble finding them myself.

It is nice they made that the secondary option, and that they made the recipes all available to buy the day after. I wish they were even half this kind with the balloon DIYs!


----------



## Hsn97

meggiewes said:


> I feel frustrated that people are complaining over Turkey Day because they feel it wasn't good enough or did enough. No, that's not it. I feel frustrated because I feel people have unreasonable expectations for holidays and I dread Toy Day coming up because everyone will complain about it.
> 
> I want to say that I understand why people feel upset over Turkey Day, but I really don't. You don't even have to dive yourself to get the crab. You just have to help your villager neighbors.
> 
> I feel like nobody ever complained over New Leaf's holidays and they were very, very similar to the current holidays.



I think the reason people are so frustrated, myself included, was because of how monotonous the event got when finding ingredients, and that’s largely down to the god awful RNG this game has.

I enjoyed the event as a whole, but I didn’t enjoy spending 3hr diving for that stupid crab. And I also didn’t enjoy hunting down horse mackerel after bloody horse mackerel to trade with my villagers for ingredients I didn’t even need for any of the dishes.


----------



## hazeltons

i wish that we could buy everything in one go at able's. i have to go in and out of the dressing room like 5 times if i want one of every color or a shirt AND a dress. 

are there no sharks or beetles (on trees) in this game? i have been playing for a month and no dice!!

where is brewster? :-( 

the dialogue really isn't fun, i don't feel like i'm getting to know the characters or actually build relationships with them. very surface level. zell was one of my favorite villagers in new leaf and he is so one-dimensional in this game! especially when i somehow have 3 characters with his same personality. :-/ i went back to playing wild world because the interactions and dialogue there is so much more rewarding.

where is gracie? :-/

i miss going to shampoodle's!

i wish there was less emphasis on trading. i didn't know that the items you get in nook miles is different from others and that there are more variations. if you don't have friends with the game, it is literally impossible to get different colors. :-/ i was shocked when i found out that visiting friends costs real money.

it's disappointing when i feel like the whole point of animal crossing is to build relationships with your villagers and it feels like it goes downhill with every version.


----------



## Bugs

hazeltons said:


> i wish that we could buy everything in one go at able's. i have to go in and out of the dressing room like 5 times if i want one of every color or a shirt AND a dress.
> 
> are there no sharks or beetles (on trees) in this game? i have been playing for a month and no dice!!
> 
> where is brewster? :-(
> 
> the dialogue really isn't fun, i don't feel like i'm getting to know the characters or actually build relationships with them. very surface level. zell was one of my favorite villagers in new leaf and he is so one-dimensional in this game! especially when i somehow have 3 characters with his same personality. :-/ i went back to playing wild world because the interactions and dialogue there is so much more rewarding.
> 
> where is gracie? :-/
> 
> i miss going to shampoodle's!
> 
> i wish there was less emphasis on trading. i didn't know that the items you get in nook miles is different from others and that there are more variations. if you don't have friends with the game, it is literally impossible to get different colors. :-/ i was shocked when i found out that visiting friends costs real money.
> 
> it's disappointing when i feel like the whole point of animal crossing is to build relationships with your villagers and it feels like it goes downhill with every version.



Sharks and beetles are in the game but they mostly appear in the summer (North Hemisphere) so you might have missed them.

I've complained about this a few times on the forums but I'm really annoyed that Mush DIY only come from balloons. I work full time! I don't want to spend all my free time, which is like four hours a night, running up and down the beach looking for balloons and getting clay and bells!


----------



## meggiewes

Hsn97 said:


> I think the reason people are so frustrated, myself included, was because of how monotonous the event got when finding ingredients, and that’s largely down to the god awful RNG this game has.
> 
> I enjoyed the event as a whole, but I didn’t enjoy spending 3hr diving for that stupid crab. And I also didn’t enjoy hunting down horse mackerel after bloody horse mackerel to trade with my villagers for ingredients I didn’t even need for any of the dishes.



But hasn't Animal Crossing always been a bit monotonous with the holidays? This is only my second game, but in New Leaf it was complete RNG with what type of furniture you got as a reward on some holidays. You had to play a lot to get a whole set of special furniture from the special characters. This is the first game I've actually been able to complete furniture sets because they are easier to get.


----------



## Airysuit

meggiewes said:


> I feel frustrated that people are complaining over Turkey Day because they feel it wasn't good enough or did enough. No, that's not it. I feel frustrated because I feel people have unreasonable expectations for holidays and I dread Toy Day coming up because everyone will complain about it.
> 
> I want to say that I understand why people feel upset over Turkey Day, but I really don't. You don't even have to dive yourself to get the crab. You just have to help your villager neighbors.
> 
> I feel like nobody ever complained over New Leaf's holidays and they were very, very similar to the current holidays.


To me it was frustrating because I worked 10 hours that day, and I thought 2 hours would be enough to finish the event, but it wasn't... 
I did try to get ingredients with villagers, but all they ever gave me were dabs, mushrooms and pumpkins. I felt the event just relies to much on luck, instead of skill or effort.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Really wasn’t a fan of the Turkey Day items. I think the event was great though! If anything I would have liked it to have lasted a little longer. I don’t like how serious the Turkey Day furniture looks, I much prefer a more playful Thanksgiving aesthetic


----------



## Maiana

I miss town ordinances.

I find myself playing AC at night a lot more than I thought I would- and I hate turning on my system only to realize Able Sister's and Nook's Cranny are closed. Just one more hour would be amazing ;n;


----------



## absol

how come villagers can carry food & drinks in their hands/paws but we can't  T____T
also where do they even get all of that stuff from wth


----------



## Rika092

dillydely said:


> Rant about the trading of the AC community, everything feels like an ungodly amount of overpriced sometimes, and the inflation on some of the markets is just so awful and gross. It feels like its encouraging everyone to have to do everything on their own if they're not rich in game or outside of it. The DIYs are impossible to get and sometimes you miss them and then poof, you need to spend 100NMTs for a Mush Lamp DIY. You want a stack of acorns? Another 50NMT. A statue for your museum? 200NMT.
> 
> It's so bewildering that people just continue to pour NMTs into this sort of economy rather than encouraging an alternative. The fact that the moderators in some communities just let things be traded for way too much and not say a word about it. I just want to have nice things like the rest of them, but I either have to do it myself, rely on (awful) RNG luck, or spend all the NMT I own for one thing.



i agree, but i think there are many lovely members on this site who run shops and charge very reasonably for the in-game items/DIYs/Bells. Most of them do look for TBTs in exchange though but considering you can get TBTs just by posting rather than grinding hours and hours for the NMTs, i think it's quite reasonable. If you do want to trade outside of the TBT community, you can also trade TBT for NMTs.


----------



## TheDuke55

absol said:


> how come villagers can carry food & drinks in their hands/paws but we can't  T____T
> also where do they even get all of that stuff from wth


Yeah this bothered me from day 1. They finally gave us some of the emotions the villagers have been doing since the beginning. Like sitting down, working out, doing yoga.

But there are still some of the emotion/animations from day 1 that we haven't gotten like dumb-bells, zooming around like airplanes, reading books, sweeping, singing, rocking their head/dancing to music. I feel they should had given all of those to us in the emote package. Instead they (probably) broke it up to emote package 1 and emote package 2. It's not like this stuff has to be worked in since the villagers have been doing it since the beginning. So they're just milking it out.


----------



## John Wick

meggiewes said:


> I feel frustrated that people are complaining over Turkey Day because they feel it wasn't good enough or did enough. No, that's not it. I feel frustrated because I feel people have unreasonable expectations for holidays and I dread Toy Day coming up because everyone will complain about it.
> 
> I want to say that I understand why people feel upset over Turkey Day, but I really don't. You don't even have to dive yourself to get the crab. You just have to help your villager neighbors.
> 
> I feel like nobody ever complained over New Leaf's holidays and they were very, very similar to the current holidays.


That's because NL gave us decent, usable items and furniture.

I get frustrated when people incessantly gush over crappy items.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I hate that I have no where to store my flowers. I dont want to breed them over again. I want to switch out certain colors but I have no where to put them. I dont want them on my beach. I dont want any of them around when it snows. It just doesn't look right. There's snow everywhere and there's perfectly healthy flowers just popping out of it.


----------



## futuristicsalad

Right now, I'm really not digging how seasonal DIYs are balloon-exclusive. It's hitting me a little harder because there are more fall DIYs to collect and it gets tedious to farm balloons after a while. Not every balloon contains a DIY and even if you do manage to shoot a DIY balloon down, there's still the potential for repeats to drop before you got all of them (that has happened to me at least 3 times already and I'm still missing 4 mushroom DIYs)


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I wish Tortimer's island came back already ;^;

I miss the multiplayer minigames.....


And where are exotic fruits??


----------



## Shawna

So, it snowed yesterday and today on my island, but it stopped before I was able to get a coelacanth.
**cries in sea bass** ;~;


----------



## JKDOS

meggiewes said:


> I want to say that I understand why people feel upset over Turkey Day, but I really don't. You don't even have to dive yourself to get the crab. You just have to help your villager neighbors.



If your goal is to collect the DIYs, you can just skip the event and unlock the entire DIY collection from the cabinet in Nook's Cranny.


----------



## TheDuke55

futuristicsalad said:


> Right now, I'm really not digging how seasonal DIYs are balloon-exclusive. It's hitting me a little harder because there are more fall DIYs to collect and it gets tedious to farm balloons after a while. Not every balloon contains a DIY and even if you do manage to shoot a DIY balloon down, there's still the potential for repeats to drop before you got all of them (that has happened to me at least 3 times already and I'm still missing 4 mushroom DIYs)


I hate it. I don't have the time to do it because of my work hours. The season and covid don't mix well and it makes for even harder work loads then it normally is this time of the year. I've just accepted that I will have to trade for them.


----------



## HappyTails

I had restarted my island and for whatever reason, the game is refusing to let me have terraforming. I've done everything Isabelle had asked of me and still the game is stuck at 2 star. Such an annoying feature to unlock. In the past, I was able to put stuff outside, plant a few flowers and bam I have terraforming but this time around it seems like it's going out of it's way to keep me from having it.

I don't know why it's choosing to do this now but I'm not spending money building inclines and bridges that I know I'm not going to keep because you can't just move bridges and inclines, you HAVE to tear them down than spend money building them again and those bridges and inclines aren't cheap. For a game that prides itself on being a relaxing life sim, it sure does seem to go out of it's way to annoy the crap out of it's players. If it continues to lock me out of terraforming for no reason, then I'll simply stop playing. My energy could be spent on other games.


----------



## Zane

I decided today was the day I finally tried to make a rock formation and I'm deeply regretting it lol. I keep thinking ok THIS time I have all the empty spaces blocked off, then I break a rock, TT, and have to run around looking for what impossible little corner it spawned into instead of going where I want it to go. On this last rock I ran all over my island and couldn't find it, I was starting to think it disappeared when I glimpsed something in one of my flower patches...






I forgot I had taken a single flower out of it several days ago -______-'

edit: My island is now a lagging, nightmarish Hellscape of mannequins. After a few hours of rocks choosing to spawn in the cracks of the floorboards, I finally got ONE to go in the area I arranged..  Pls say the rest are just a matter of TT now.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I didn't realize the lack of option to discard sea creatures while you're swimming was annoying until I replayed Turkey Day and was looking for a scallop and a dungeness crab.

I've read plenty of rants about it before, but now I actually get it.


----------



## futuristicsalad

TheDuke55 said:


> I hate it. I don't have the time to do it because of my work hours. The season and covid don't mix well and it makes for even harder work loads then it normally is this time of the year. I've just accepted that I will have to trade for them.


Aww man that's rough!  Hopefully you can collect them all with trades, wish you luck!


----------



## Clock

I wish we can get seasonal recipes from bottles or villagers instead of shooting down balloons.


----------



## TheDuke55

John Wick said:


> That's because NL gave us decent, usable items and furniture.
> 
> I get frustrated when people incessantly gush over crappy items.


I wouldn't say I get angry/frustrated. Turkey day really did stay true to Harvest day for the most part and I liked it. But other then the Turkey Day update we only got a handful of emotions that the villagers had from day 1. So to me that was less excitement and more like a 'finally' moment. I already bought the emotions/hair and got my use out of them. I mean there's really not a lot of mileage to that.

But the thing I didn't care for in Turkey Day was that the furniture set was cut in half. It looks different than NL's Harvest Day set, which is probably for the best because it had turkey legs for stands and it looked like you just cut off a poor bird's foot to make your furniture.



			https://www.imore.com/sites/imore.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2020/09/animal-crossing-new-harvest-series-furniture.jpg
		






						harvest  | MoriDB - Animal Crossing New Leaf Item Database
					






					moridb.com
				



But take this image for instance. It's NL's Harvest furniture set. You get 11 different pieces.

You get 12 in Turkey Day, but it's a lot of filler.








						List of Turkey Day DIYs and Furniture: How to Get All Turkey Day DIYs | ACNH - Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Switch)｜Game8
					

This is a guide for the Turkey Day DIYs and furniture you can get on Turkey Day in in Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) for the Nintendo Switch. Read on to learn how to get each DIY, how to create each one, and where to get each Turkey Day furniture.




					game8.co
				



Like in both games you get a wall and floor, but in NH you also get a smaller rug. So it's still technically 9 pieces for both series. But 5 of the pieces are like filler/placements and not actually furniture. There's not a clock, wardrobe, bed, vanity, tv ect. So you can't really have a full dedicated set/theme anymore. You have to mix up sets. And this is where I think the holiday furniture fails. Sure it looks better graphic wise(it should NL is from 2012, but they killed half of what the other sets offered. No clocks, beds, vanities, tvs, ect and Halloween didn't even have any furniture when in NL the spooky set was for you home. I think they focused too much on customizing outside and forgot about the home.)


----------



## JKDOS

The soft-limit on trees/shrubs

Isabelle keeps missing her TV program because she's getting lost in the "woods". So she refuses to let you have 5-star until you cut down your trees and dig up your shrubs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

JKDOS said:


> Isabelle keeps missing her TV program because she's getting lost in the "woods". So she refuses to let you have 5-star until you cut down your trees and dig up your shrubs


I’ve come to terms that my feral forest is forever stuck at 4 stars. That flavor text fits the theme I’m going for, at least!


----------



## -Lumi-

Like many others I am not a fan of seasonal DIYs only being found in balloons. It’s frustrating and I just don’t see why that’s the _only _way they’ve decided to give out seasonal DIYs.

I am also grumpy with how online dependent this Animal Crossing game is. I decided to buy an online membership and it’s crazy how much that improves the game. I needed the free trial for online just to get all the fruits for my town which is ridiculous. I also hate how they’ve colour blocked furniture items. It’s such a silly and unfair mechanic, definitely feels like they’re punishing players who can’t afford to play online with that mechanic. Animal Crossing is a largely social game, sure, but that doesn’t mean there should be items restricted for those who can’t or don’t want to play online.

I also want to complain about the RNG in this game. I want cute fall/winter clothes from the Able Sisters! Last week they were selling the _full _cowboy outfit for three or four  days in a row and this week it’s the pilot outfit. I don’t get it. There’s a lot of different clothes in this game so why does it insist on showing me the same four pieces for a week at a time? T_T If I didn’t want the pilots outfit for the past four days I don’t want it today either, Mabel.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

-Lumi- said:


> also want to complain about the RNG in this game. I want cute fall/winter clothes from the Able Sisters! Last week they were selling the _full _cowboy outfit for three or four days in a row and this week it’s the pilot outfit. I don’t get it. There’s a lot of different clothes in this game so why does it insist on showing me the same four pieces for a week at a time? T_T If I didn’t want the pilots outfit for the past four days I don’t want it today either, Mabel


Able Sisters has the mannequins, where the set shown is sold throughout the week. I know that the cowboy and aviator outfits are part of that system.

It’s an interesting premise with poor execution. I feel like it should be every three days or something like that. Also take some of the costumes out of circulation; who needs to see that weird duck costume for an entire week?


----------



## -Lumi-

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Able Sisters has the mannequins, where the set shown is sold throughout the week. I know that the cowboy and aviator outfits are part of that system.
> 
> It’s an interesting premise with poor execution. I feel like it should be every three days or something like that. Also take some of the costumes out of circulation; who needs to see that weird duck costume for an entire week?



Oh my goodness that makes _so _much sense now, thank you!! I thought they were just really digging those outfit sets recently but knowing that it’s a week by week thing for everybody makes me feel a bit better. I still don’t like the mechanic though, like you said they should switch out every two or three days!


----------



## naranjita

futuristicsalad said:


> Right now, I'm really not digging how seasonal DIYs are balloon-exclusive. It's hitting me a little harder because there are more fall DIYs to collect and it gets tedious to farm balloons after a while. Not every balloon contains a DIY and even if you do manage to shoot a DIY balloon down, there's still the potential for repeats to drop before you got all of them (that has happened to me at least 3 times already and I'm still missing 4 mushroom DIYs)


I liked how the Halloween event handled its DIYs; you could get them from villagers over the course of the month, and you could buy candy or get it from villagers to buy the ones you'd missed on the 31st. the balloon thing is a cute idea in theory but I feel like it encourages the player to sit on one end of their island trying to grind that 15% (if I'm not mistaken) chance of getting a seasonal DIY, which is just not fun or engaging gameplay. heck, people memed a lot about the Bunny Day balloons, but in retrospect that would've been better for seasonal recipes, since balloons are the only source.

I ended up buying like half of the mushroom set DIYs from other players because I just couldn't be bothered. I _guess_ maybe that's the point, to encourage you to trade with other players, but I dunno, it just doesn't feel as good.


----------



## TheDuke55

-Lumi- said:


> Like many others I am not a fan of seasonal DIYs only being found in balloons. It’s frustrating and I just don’t see why that’s the _only _way they’ve decided to give out seasonal DIYs.
> 
> I am also grumpy with how online dependent this Animal Crossing game is. I decided to buy an online membership and it’s crazy how much that improves the game. I needed the free trial for online just to get all the fruits for my town which is ridiculous. I also hate how they’ve colour blocked furniture items. It’s such a silly and unfair mechanic, definitely feels like they’re punishing players who can’t afford to play online with that mechanic. Animal Crossing is a largely social game, sure, but that doesn’t mean there should be items restricted for those who can’t or don’t want to play online.



Which is weird, because people defend Nintendo's choice to have one island per system because Japan is heavily family oriented. But that means it blocks off their access to a lot of the game unless they go online. So that's not really focusing on the family part. Nintendo was very anti-online a few years back. Take Miiverse for instance. It was supposed to be a community to bring fans of the games close together, but there was no way for anyone to actually befriend or set up a way to play the same game together. (Unless you had esp) because Nintendo pretty much banhammered anyone when they caught wind of someone wanting to play the game together. Conversations setting up a meet up were just nuked and get enough of them and you got soft-banned for about two weeks or more.

Honestly the whole 1 island/1 system still doesn't sit right with me. If they tried, they really could had found a way to have one system be able to hold 1 island and more. I am sure people would gladly pay the game's full price again to make another island instead of the price of a full system. Like an official external memory card that they manufacture just for Animal Crossing.

It just all boils down to money. They're getting thirsty for more money.



Spoiler: Nintendo's real CEO


----------



## futuristicsalad

naranjita said:


> I liked how the Halloween event handled its DIYs; you could get them from villagers over the course of the month, and you could buy candy or get it from villagers to buy the ones you'd missed on the 31st. the balloon thing is a cute idea in theory but I feel like it encourages the player to sit on one end of their island trying to grind that 15% (if I'm not mistaken) chance of getting a seasonal DIY, which is just not fun or engaging gameplay. heck, people memed a lot about the Bunny Day balloons, but in retrospect that would've been better for seasonal recipes, since balloons are the only source.
> 
> I ended up buying like half of the mushroom set DIYs from other players because I just couldn't be bothered. I _guess_ maybe that's the point, to encourage you to trade with other players, but I dunno, it just doesn't feel as good.


I totally agree, couldn't have said this better myself. I've grinded away hours farming balloons and have ended up with so many repeats that it's just giving me a headache -_-


----------



## CitrusCakes

This is about to be long, but I'm so fed up with this one particular problem I've had lol

My major grievance right now is the elusiveness of walking stick bugs...I...just...don't understand why I have had 0 luck with finding one yet. I've started cracking down about finding one since their season ends after November for Northern Hem, and I have not seen a single one. Not one. They've been around in the NH since July and I haven't seen ONE, like what the hell?

I started scouring the web for tips on catching them, but to no avail. I did the trick where you travel to a Nook mystery island, get rid of every single tree, weed, flower, and rock, and just focus on the palm trees--didn't work. I did more googling and saw multiple sources suggest there's a "spawn condition" of catching 20 bugs in one sitting first before walking sticks can spawn--didn't work. I saw someone on reddit show video proof that there was a glitch about walking sticks being entirely invisible in a previous patch (around 1.3.0), but still catchable, so I started swinging at barren trees hoping there was an invisible, glitched-out bug on them--didn't work. Literally nothing has worked. It's not an error on my end as far as I know, I've been searching for them at the proper time frames and ensuring I'm walking slow enough not to scare them away.

I'm going to be wholly pissed off if I have to wait until July 2021 to catch a walking stick because of an error on Nintendo's part lol. I don't see what else I'm supposed to do to catch one at this point.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

CitrusCakes said:


> This is about to be long, but I'm so fed up with this one particular problem I've had lol
> 
> My major grievance right now is the elusiveness of walking stick bugs...I...just...don't understand why I have had 0 luck with finding one yet. I've started cracking down about finding one since their season ends after November for Northern Hem, and I have not seen a single one. Not one. They've been around in the NH since July and I haven't seen ONE, like what the hell?
> 
> I started scouring the web for tips on catching them, but to no avail. I did the trick where you travel to a Nook mystery island, get rid of every single tree, weed, flower, and rock, and just focus on the palm trees--didn't work. I did more googling and saw multiple sources suggest there's a "spawn condition" of catching 20 bugs in one sitting first before walking sticks can spawn--didn't work. I saw someone on reddit show video proof that there was a glitch about walking sticks being entirely invisible in a previous patch (around 1.3.0), but still catchable, so I started swinging at barren trees hoping there was an invisible, glitched-out bug on them--didn't work. Literally nothing has worked. It's not an error on my end as far as I know, I've been searching for them at the proper time frames and ensuring I'm walking slow enough not to scare them away.
> 
> I'm going to be wholly pissed off if I have to wait until July 2021 to catch a walking stick because of an error on Nintendo's part lol. I don't see what else I'm supposed to do to catch one at this point.


They are very!!!! hard to see.  Basically just some pixelation in the bark.  I have gotten them on the oak/fruit trees.  They are only available during limited hours - 4 - 8 a.m. and 5-7 pm.  If you travel to an NMT during one of those time ranges, the time on the island never changes after you arrive.  So you can fly to an island at 6:30 pm, and look all evening.  Be sure to keep catching/chasing off other bugs, so new bugs will spawn.  Good luck!


----------



## CitrusCakes

GnarlyGarden said:


> They are only available during limited hours - 4 - 8 a.m. and 5-7 pm.  If you travel to an NMT during one of those time ranges, the time on the island never changes after you arrive.  So you can fly to an island at 6:30 pm, and look all evening.  Be sure to keep catching/chasing off other bugs, so new bugs will spawn.  Good luck!


That's exactly what I did already lol 
I've figured out by now that it's not a mistake on my end, I always search for them at the right times.


----------



## Mikuku

Dude, I'm so pissed. I have over 200 NMT and I trade rare villagers and stuff. I JUST got rid of an ungifted Muffy a few weeks ago. It took forever for the bubble to land on her. Now someone's lightly-gifted Muffy from a user I traded with moved in on Judy's old spot. I'm beyond frustrated.


----------



## saucySheep

I wish Nook's Cranny wasn't so flat broke at the beginning


----------



## Zane

I like the turkey items but I’m really starting to question what the devs have against complete furniture sets LoL
A chair, a table, a uhhh table setting... that’s a set right???


----------



## Shawna

Ametsa Izarra said:


> *I wish Tortimer's island came back already ;^;*
> 
> I miss the multiplayer minigames.....
> 
> 
> And where are exotic fruits??


Agreed!!!  I would looooooove for Tortimer's Island to come back.  Summer year-round?  Hell yeah!

My guess is (provided that it does come back), Nintendo wanted to wait a year had passed since the game came out, so people are not rushing to fill their critterpedia, because rushing can cause burn-out for some people.  After all, Summer has the vast majority of things to catch.

By the time Summer wraps up in the Southern Hemisphere, it should be about a year since AC:NH came out.

You know what would be a great idea?  If Nintendo did an anniversary celebration update, and it included Tortimer's Island. 

. . .

We really need it.  Especially because there are rare, hard-to-catch bugs that are only available in July and August.  Unless you know someone in the Southern Hemisphere and you both have Nintendo online, you'd have to wait 11 months just to try again!


----------



## maria110

Today I wasted time running up and down the beach hoping for balloon presents containing DIYs but instead I received things like tricycles and flashy cardigans. Sigh.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

Small rant:  When you ask Isabelle for the island rating, why does she say "So there you have it" twice??


----------



## maria110

Also, I have a lot of wolf villagers whose birthdays are happening right around now and I can't dance the nerdy birthday dance/march with them.  Bummer.


----------



## Starboard

-Lumi- said:


> I am also grumpy with how online dependent this Animal Crossing game is. I decided to buy an online membership and it’s crazy how much that improves the game. I needed the free trial for online just to get all the fruits for my town which is ridiculous. I also hate how they’ve colour blocked furniture items. It’s such a silly and unfair mechanic, definitely feels like they’re punishing players who can’t afford to play online with that mechanic. Animal Crossing is a largely social game, sure, but that doesn’t mean there should be items restricted for those who can’t or don’t want to play online.


I dislike this too, it actually feels pretty shameless of them to lock away so many things. Visiting players' islands is one thing, but furniture colours? Fruit? sharing designs and dreaming? Personally I can afford the sub and I'm sure a lot of people can but I just hate this concept that I have no choice, in New Leaf you're able achieve all this stuff on your own which I think was really nice. Also many people bought this game and the console at the same time which is already a huge investment, and they're still locked out of basic things? That's just unfair and it makes me mad!

I feel like many people enjoy trading here so this issue isn't brought up as much as others but I think it's worth being mentioned... I mean I once read this game doesn't even use servers so you're not really supporting anything, just paying for the privelege of using your own internet.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Why is Celeste so hard to find??? I check every time there’s a shower (have my weather seed from Meteonook), but haven’t seen her in weeks despite having a bunch of light showers.


----------



## DaviddivaD

8+ months later and I still hate that tools break.

Keep that stuff in Fire Emblem, Nintendo.


----------



## Monokuma73

DaviddivaD said:


> 8+ months later and I still hate that tools break.
> 
> Keep that stuff in Fire Emblem, Nintendo.



1. Nintendo will do as they want, always.
2. Do you really believe anyone from Nintendo is reading forums and listening what players want?


----------



## Shawna

Monokuma73 said:


> 1. Nintendo will do as they want, always.
> *2. Do you really believe anyone from Nintendo is reading forums and listening what players want?*


That would be awesome.  We need someone who is affiliated with Nintendo, and is bilingual in English and Japanese on this forum.


----------



## Monokuma73

Shawna said:


> That would be awesome.  We need someone who is affiliated with Nintendo, and is bilingual in English and Japanese on this forum.



I don't think language is a problem. I do strongly believe they got at least one person in their team with perfect understanding of English language.
I think, they have own vision and absolutely will not follow any players suggestion, unless it is related to bugs or crashes.


----------



## Sharksheep

I hate it when people share editted screenshots of their islands and they don't make it clear that it has been editted with the original image. Usually they have it as a comment of the original post like on Reddit, Twitter, or Instagram or they don't say anything until someone calls them out on it. I don't care that they editted the colors or add in little details. It's not clear for people who are more casual players and not like crazy obsessed with NH like I am.

Some examples I've seen so far:
There was an image of an entrance with Market Place decorations with the flags and the pole colors editted. People thought you can customize that item; you can't
There was an image of Zen Bridge that was editted to be blue. That's not possible, there's either the natural wood or the red zen bridge


Spoiler: Spoiler for december items



Someone editted leases/harnesses to the Puppy plushie and change the color of the collar. The puppies just have the collar.



It's a big difference compared to when the screenshots used the ingame filter or they apply their own filter afterwards. Usually with filters, it's super obvious this is not what it would look like in the game during normally.


----------



## JKDOS

Since we won't be getting anymore updates in 2020, I think it's time to rant about the fact that we still haven't gotten any new Nook's Canny store upgrades since launch. We will end the year by having the same old, and boring looking shop.

Upgrading Nook's shop has been a staple in the AC games, and it's very depressing to know that after the first upgrade, there is nothing else. Especially considering how lackluster the current upgrade is. New Leaf had 4 upgrades, and all past games had 3. So New Horizons having only 1 upgrade is sad.


----------



## Monokuma73

JKDOS said:


> (...)
> 
> Upgrading Nook's shop has been a staple in the AC games, and it's very depressing to know that after the first upgrade, there is nothing else. Especially considering how lackluster the current upgrade is. New Leaf had 4 upgrades, and all past games had 3. So New Horizons having only 1 upgrade is sad.



Before Halloween update as well as the recent one, I tried to tell nothing will be added, except some event-related-things or some minor changes. Many believed in Brewster, additional buildings, cooking, farming, etc.
Face the reality and abandon your hope as nothing relevant will ever happen to this game. Sure, we may expect some colourful events, but it will be as repetitive as we had before.


----------



## absol

why do I keep getting 1k from balloons that is beyond useless


----------



## meggiewes

JKDOS said:


> Since we won't be getting anymore updates in 2020, I think it's time to rant about the fact that we still haven't gotten any new Nook's Canny store upgrades since launch. We will end the year by having the same old, and boring looking shop.
> 
> Upgrading Nook's shop has been a staple in the AC games, and it's very depressing to know that after the first upgrade, there is nothing else. Especially considering how lackluster the current upgrade is. New Leaf had 4 upgrades, and all past games had 3. So New Horizons having only 1 upgrade is sad.



The really frustrating part is that you can tell that the shop should upgrade by the platform it is sitting on. It looks similar to how the museum looked before the art exhibit was added.

I fully believe it will upgrade eventually but I'm slightly annoyed that the developers are forcing us to wait until they want to do it. I really want the games as a service mentality out of Animal Crossing.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I hate how difficult it is to create diagonal bridges. I just don't...understand the mechanics and the symmetry they are looking for. It took me a good half hour to dig a proper river that could accommodate a diagonal bridge.


----------



## trashpedia

Not really a rant but I haven't been able to get back to NH in such a long time that I feel bad for missing out on Turkey day and especially Wolfgang's birthday >.>


----------



## CitrusCakes

JKDOS said:


> Since we won't be getting anymore updates in 2020, I think it's time to rant about the fact that we still haven't gotten any new Nook's Canny store upgrades since launch. We will end the year by having the same old, and boring looking shop.
> 
> Upgrading Nook's shop has been a staple in the AC games, and it's very depressing to know that after the first upgrade, there is nothing else. Especially considering how lackluster the current upgrade is. New Leaf had 4 upgrades, and all past games had 3. So New Horizons having only 1 upgrade is sad.


For some reason, I never noticed how disappointing this was until I just read your post. It's decisions like these that make me wonder what the hell Nintendo was thinking when making this game lol why in the world did they cut so much damn content for NH? I understand they added a buttload of new mechanics and items too, but at such a grand cost.


----------



## azurill

EmmaFrost said:


> I hate how difficult it is to create diagonal bridges. I just don't...understand the mechanics and the symmetry they are looking for. It took me a good half hour to dig a proper river that could accommodate a diagonal bridge.


It really does take forever to get a diagonal bridge. I was trying to make one last week but eventually gave up that day. I tried again a few days later and finally was able to make one. It looks nice but I didn’t think it would take as long to figure out.


----------



## jemarsi

I'm sure this has already been mentioned but... the lack... of different items showing up in the shop... is so frustrating! I don't do much online trading - I have a couple of close friends that play with me and we trade among each other - but I've been searching for a white sofa since launch. And I've played almost every day. I don't even think I've had a sofa show up in my shop with the exception of the cute one once. Why is there such a distinct lack of variety in the shop?


----------



## JKDOS

meggiewes said:


> I fully believe it will upgrade eventually but I'm slightly annoyed that the developers are forcing us to wait until they want to do it. I really want the games as a service mentality out of Animal Crossing.



Yeah, I believe it will too, I've just been hoping we would have seen it sometime this year.


----------



## EmmaFrost

jemarsi said:


> I'm sure this has already been mentioned but... the lack... of different items showing up in the shop... is so frustrating! I don't do much online trading - I have a couple of close friends that play with me and we trade among each other - but I've been searching for a white sofa since launch. And I've played almost every day. I don't even think I've had a sofa show up in my shop with the exception of the cute one once. Why is there such a distinct lack of variety in the shop?


Ugh I knowwww. It's so frustrating. I check my shop everyday and it's like...cat grass, book, garbage bin, ugly wall mounted thing, etc etc. I waited forever to get good stuff in my store to no avail so I just started buying stuff on the forums. But I understand why that's not ideal for everyone. It just gets so annoying waiting and hoping to get good options when there are so few items in the store each day.


----------



## azurill

jemarsi said:


> I'm sure this has already been mentioned but... the lack... of different items showing up in the shop... is so frustrating! I don't do much online trading - I have a couple of close friends that play with me and we trade among each other - but I've been searching for a white sofa since launch. And I've played almost every day. I don't even think I've had a sofa show up in my shop with the exception of the cute one once. Why is there such a distinct lack of variety in the shop?


It really is frustrating to always have the same few items. I know some items are color locked but I also know there are more items then the ones that show up at nooks . Having to trade for most of what you want is annoying.


----------



## jemarsi

It really is! I understand that they're probably trying to promote a bigger sense of community online with the trading concept, which is cool, but I hate how there is no option to get some items if you don't trade for them. They should just have a much smaller spawn rate. I'm willing to grind and wait for items that are rare but for some reason have never been into online trading.


----------



## CitrusCakes

jemarsi said:


> I'm sure this has already been mentioned but... the lack... of different items showing up in the shop... is so frustrating! I don't do much online trading - I have a couple of close friends that play with me and we trade among each other - but I've been searching for a white sofa since launch. And I've played almost every day. I don't even think I've had a sofa show up in my shop with the exception of the cute one once. Why is there such a distinct lack of variety in the shop?





jemarsi said:


> It really is! I understand that they're probably trying to promote a bigger sense of community online with the trading concept, which is cool, but I hate how there is no option to get some items if you don't trade for them. They should just have a much smaller spawn rate. I'm willing to grind and wait for items that are rare but for some reason have never been into online trading.


This does suck. Most of the time, I don't feel like going out of my way to do online trades merely for different color variations of things. Half the time I just want multiple color variants of things for the hell of it, not because I can see myself using it anytime soon, if that makes sense. A crapload of furniture versions aren't ones my Nook's sells, and I'll never actually put in my house or on my island anywhere, but I'd definitely buy them for cataloging reasons if they had it at Nook's bc of the convenience.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

We need more sofa options.  I’ve only gotten the cute sofa and the box corners.  Fang just moved in, and he has a really nice white sofa that I am now coveting.

My main room is kind of a mess, and I finally realized that it’s because I don’t like the sofa options, so can’t make a decent living room.


----------



## jemarsi

GnarlyGarden said:


> Fang just moved in, and he has a really nice white sofa that I am now coveting.



In a very similar vein - it makes no sense that we can't randomly have villagers ask us if we want to buy pieces of their furniture. I miss that feature of the older games! It would really help with acquiring some color locked items that normally don't show up in the shop.


----------



## maria110

Will Nintendo every allow us to have more than one island on a Switch?  I can understand them making you purchase a fresh copy of the game for every island but I don't understand why a person has to purchase a new Switch or Switch Lite to get an additional island.  A person doesn't often want or need that much hardware.  However, lots of people buy video games at a cost of $60 or around that and die hard fans might be willing to spend the money to have an additional island or two if they could run more than one copy of the game on the same Switch.  I don't understand why it is not possible or why Nintendo won't allow it.  If you have ideas for several different island themes, it kind of stinks to have to reset and destroy one to be able to work on the next idea.


----------



## CitrusCakes

jemarsi said:


> In a very similar vein - it makes no sense that we can't randomly have villagers ask us if we want to buy pieces of their furniture. I miss that feature of the older games! It would really help with acquiring some color locked items that normally don't show up in the shop.


I'm so sad they took away this mechanic  I feel like it would make perfect sense for it to still be in place, so we can do as you said and buy any color-locked items. Although admittedly I always used those little furniture sales as a way to buy the most hideous thing they have displayed there, like a fish or bug, so it wouldn't be in their house anymore LOL


----------



## just-kidding

I kinda want more villagers... I mean, like, more villagers available to your island, like, more than 10 slots purchasable through the NMS


----------



## Zane

A minor grievance but it miffs me that you can’t invite villagers from another island unless there’s an empty plot. I want Megan but I never have an open space when I see her up for adoption and I rarely have the time (or patience) to TT to get someone to move out. I wish it worked like amiibo campers and they could just take someone’s place.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I celebrated Turkey Day late in ACNH (for reasons) and I was really looking foward to getting a pumpkin pie, gratin, clam chowder diy recipe or at least the item, but that never happened. And when I looked up the items, it seems you're not supposed to get them. Well, that's disappointing as there aren't much food items as it is in NH.  I love the Turkey day recipes we do get, but I was looking foward to getting new food items I could use in my kitchen or outside picnic area too.


----------



## Starboard

Dang I wish I could put a tree up in my house, I'm assuming it's going to be like the Autumn DIYs where I can only start farming mid-December and might not even get anything


----------



## JKDOS

Starboard said:


> Dang I wish I could put a tree up in my house, I'm assuming it's going to be like the Autumn DIYs where I can only start farming mid-December and might not even get anything



Yep, unless you buy it from someone, the DIY won't be obtainable until December 15. And even then, you'll be at the mercy of the RNG gods.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Starboard said:


> Dang I wish I could put a tree up in my house, I'm assuming it's going to be like the Autumn DIYs where I can only start farming mid-December and might not even get anything


If you want, I can craft one for you for tbt so you can decorate in your house. I bought the DIYs on here in advance because I didn't wanna deal with balloon farming. 

I'm annoyed that the snow won't stick on the ground until mid-December. I want more than snow flurries!


----------



## Starboard

EmmaFrost said:


> If you want, I can craft one for you for tbt so you can decorate in your house. I bought the DIYs on here in advance because I didn't wanna deal with balloon farming.
> 
> I'm annoyed that the snow won't stick on the ground until mid-December. I want more than snow flurries!


Thanks heaps for the offer, but I don't have NSO. I probably shouldn't be complaining in that case but man their game design just makes me mad  Like why would they make it that hard to get a Christmas tree during normal play?


----------



## Silkfawn

I'm just upset I'm having a difficult time building snowboys because I don't have large open spaces on my island  

The area they spawn in is rather crowded w/items and I ended up smashing the snowballs so many times it's frustrating.

I mean, this isn't the game's fault, but now I have to think about vacating an area on my island so that I can comfortably kick and roll the snowballs w/o them smashing into stuff.


----------



## yuckyrat

There's no snow on my island today, so my goal of completing my fish and bugs in the same day is shattered. 

At least I completed my fish collection.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020



Zane said:


> I like the turkey items but I’m really starting to question what the devs have against complete furniture sets LoL
> A chair, a table, a uhhh table setting... that’s a set right???


RIGHT??? I wanted the pretty purple Turkey Day set from New Leaf... instead it's just a table, a chair, and like, 2 food items.

The Spooky series isn't what I hoped, either; GIANT carriage that takes up 98% of the room and no bed???

I think the Bunny Day set is the most complete one, and even then it's cluttered with how tiny the rooms are.


----------



## oak

Why is it so hard to make a proper snowboy


----------



## JKDOS

oak said:


> Why is it so hard to make a proper snowboy



Snowball for the snowboy body should be as tall as your eyes. The snowball for the head should be as tall as your mouth.


----------



## oak

JKDOS said:


> Snowball for the snowboy body should be as tall as your eyes. The snowball for the head should be as tall as your mouth.


I've been trying to do that but it's been harder then I expected. I even looked at a guide online to snowboy making lmao


----------



## Mad Aly

Dear Animal Crossing,

Maybe _don't_ spawn a rare butterfly _after_ my net breaks. Thanks...


----------



## yuckyrat

Mad Aly said:


> Dear Animal Crossing,
> 
> Maybe _don't_ spawn a rare butterfly _after_ my net breaks. Thanks...


I think they do that stuff on purpose. Seriously. I think it's programmed that way.


----------



## Mad Aly

yuckyrat said:


> I think they do that stuff on purpose. Seriously. I think it's programmed that way.


Honestly... That's what I think, too. It's the only thing that would make sense. ...Unfortunately.


----------



## coldpotato

Speaking of them being trolls and programming the game to be frustrating...
I hate how 99% of the time when I get my camera out to take a photo of a villager they stop what they were doing. It's always a race for me to get a photo because almost every single time within like 5 seconds they will stop what they were doing that I wanted to take a photo of.


----------



## Mad Aly

coldpotato said:


> Speaking of them being trolls and programming the game to be frustrating...
> I hate how 99% of the time when I get my camera out to take a photo of a villager they stop what they were doing. It's always a race for me to get a photo because almost every single time within like 5 seconds they will stop what they were doing that I wanted to take a photo of.


_Yes!!_ This too! It's so annoying...


----------



## Tindre

The fact that we can only have 10 villagers ruins my fun with this game. If we could have 5 more I would be so happy.

Also I cant believe how in the US you get 5 villagers and one npc for 6 dollars, while here in Europe it costs 10 dollars for 2 villagers and one npc. In the US a villager card is around 1 dollar, here its 5 DOLLARS WHAT


----------



## Shawna

Zane said:


> A minor grievance but it miffs me that you can’t invite villagers from another island unless there’s an empty plot. I want Megan but I never have an open space when I see her up for adoption and I rarely have the time (or patience) to TT to get someone to move out. I wish it worked like amiibo campers and they could just take someone’s place.


I agree.  It would be awesome for Nintendo to improve upon this.  We could also use it to get unwanted villagers out.


----------



## JKDOS

Tindre said:


> Also I cant believe how in the US you get 5 villagers and one npc for 6 dollars, while here in Europe it costs 10 dollars for 2 villagers and one npc. In the US a villager card is around 1 dollar, here its 5 DOLLARS WHAT



That's a social and economic issue between the 2 countries.


----------



## cherrygirl

I live in Australia and for the past couple of years the you haven’t been able to get any amiibos apart from eBay as no shops sell them. However the 20th of November they came back in stock (first time in years), it’s been about 2 weeks and they are already mostly sold out and bc EB games is the only shop that got access to them. They don’t even know if they will be getting any back so I’ve got half a collection of amiibo that I may never be able to complete unless I buy them off ebey for potentially insane prices. I just wished Nintendo would continue to sell them over hear like they do in the uk/us


----------



## Tindre

JKDOS said:


> That's a social and economic issue between the 2 countries.



Europe isn't a country... and other things arent 5 times as expensive here. Games are generally the same price as in the US


----------



## saucySheep

Frick isabelle and her ratings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

saucySheep said:


> Frick isabelle and her ratings


I only appeased her for the golden watering can: as soon as I got that it went feral. Her flavor text for having too many trees fits my island lol


----------



## saucySheep

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only appeased her for the golden watering can: as soon as I got that it went feral. Her flavor text for having too many trees fits my island lol


hah, that'll probably be me.
I'm only trying to get 5 stars for the golden watering can + the lilies (which will go perfectly in my museum garden). 
I made a little forest area with the trees pretty packed together... hopefully she won't get pissed about that, tbh it looks cute


----------



## JKDOS

Tindre said:


> Europe isn't a country... and other things arent 5 times as expensive here. Games are generally the same price as in the US



I know, I'm referring to their country. Also, places with Australia had to pay $70 for the game.


----------



## Burumun

JKDOS said:


> I know, I'm referring to their country. Also, places with Australia had to pay $70 for the game.


$ as in AUD or USD? The game costs $80, but that's 80 AUD, which at the current exchange rate is 60 USD.


----------



## Dunquixote

Flick needs to just stay put and all of the other visitors that wanders. It really ticks me off when I spend 10 minutes or more looking for them; a few times I gave up. It doesn’t help rhat I already was crabby to begin with.


----------



## KittenNoir

I think I have extremely poor luck as I did not find one festive DIY balloon yesterday and I played from 7am to 9pm as I had the day off and not once did a balloon that I popped had a Festive DIY


----------



## yuckyrat

saucySheep said:


> hah, that'll probably be me.
> I'm only trying to get 5 stars for the golden watering can + the lilies (which will go perfectly in my museum garden).
> I made a little forest area with the trees pretty packed together... hopefully she won't get pissed about that, tbh it looks cute


She's NEVER satisfied with me.  I always follow what she says, and she wants something else. I'll never get 5 stars.


----------



## 707

Please just give us a better island editor I am so TIRED of having to do stuff manually and not get the results I want
I feel like something similar to that island editor people use to hack their island would be cool or the one you use to edit rooms or idk
Just not the manual stuff
It takes forever and I am tired of it :'(


----------



## Sharksheep

I wish the flower wreathes had mix flower variants. As annoying as it was to collect all of them, I wish we had more. Or let us put the flower swag on the doors


----------



## yuckyrat

707 said:


> Please just give us a better island editor I am so TIRED of having to do stuff manually and not get the results I want
> I feel like something similar to that island editor people use to hack their island would be cool or the one you use to edit rooms or idk
> Just not the manual stuff
> It takes forever and I am tired of it :'(


I think the only way that'll happen is via cheats.  ACNL had a homebrew program online where you could organize your island like a room via your SD card. Not sure if there's any non-patched stuff for NH, though, and hacking is risky enough.


----------



## 707

yuckyrat said:


> I think the only way that'll happen is via cheats.  ACNL had a homebrew program online where you could organize your island like a room via your SD card. Not sure if there's any non-patched stuff for NH, though, and hacking is risky enough.


Yeah I used to use that to mess up my island for fun lmao 
But I dont wanna do that on acnh and get banned or something. It also takes out the fun.. maybe when it's like dead then yeah. That's when I started doing it on New Leaf
I feel like it's unnecessary rn because I'd like to believe that they are working on a better way to edit it. I don't wanna give up hope since they've been nonstop updating the game
I'm just being a whiny lil baby rn
:InsertCryBabyGifHere:


----------



## Hsn97

why the frigging, sodding hell are items colour locked to your island. Why must I be forced to trade or buy items from other players to enjoy the game?! NH is advertised as having online capabilities, not being online dependent! I’m so fed up with this game.


----------



## Starboard

Hsn97 said:


> why the frigging, sodding hell are items colour locked to your island. Why must I be forced to trade or buy items from other players to enjoy the game?! NH is advertised as having online capabilities, not being online dependent! I’m so fed up with this game.


I agree, I've made a couple of posts about this  I think it's pretty unfair and also dishonest that they didn't make the Online dependency very clear when advertising it. Like I'm sure many people thought item collecting would be like New Leaf. They probably didn't expect design sharing to require a subscription either. It'll never stop making me ranty lolll.


----------



## mayor.lauren

the fact that snow works the same way as rain and waters your flowers (therefore causing them to multiply) makes me want to rip my hair out


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Airysuit

Mezzanine said:


> Im a little frustrated that I can never find inspiration for the type of island I'm going for
> 
> I want my island to feel old and ruined, heavily forested and cliff based.. Like a Northern European coniferous forest.
> But it seems like NOBODY uses stone items and I'm having a very hard time finding inspiration.


It's not exactly what ur looking for but the top part of my island has a forest and over grown stone-ish bamboo mountain. It might be of some inspiration to you? You can find DA in my sign, but i also have a thread about it in the airport with photos.

On topic: I'm again here complaining  about  the fact you can't order more than 5 things per day, and sending letters is such a pain in the but. My god, i miss carrying around letters and having a proper post office


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I want to walk up to a villager and tell them to get off my island. Why do I have to wait so long. Fast traveling isnt working on apollo. "Apollo go away. I want chief."


----------



## 6iixx

eight inclines.  that's all we're allowed to have.  just eight.  

now i really need to figure out some stuff.. museum entrance is definitely going to be changing if that's the case.


----------



## meggiewes

I am once again complaining that we can't put our cool rugs outside. It's a shame. At least give us some exhibit rooms in the museum to decorate with them!


----------



## annex

Dunquixote said:


> Flick needs to just stay put and all of the other visitors that wanders. It really ticks me off when I spend 10 minutes or more looking for them; a few times I gave up. It doesn’t help rhat I already was crabby to begin with.


I use my two alt characters when Flick and others come to visit. Flick really ticks me off. He's the worst one. He also likes to hide. The little bugger.


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> I am once again complaining that we can't put our cool rugs outside. It's a shame. At least give us some exhibit rooms in the museum to decorate with them!


i'm literally feeling this every time i want to decorate outside  :c
especially the iron plate doormat, and the wooden-looking ones.

maybe one day


----------



## Fye

meggiewes said:


> I am once again complaining that we can't put our cool rugs outside. It's a shame. At least give us some exhibit rooms in the museum to decorate with them!





6iixx said:


> i'm literally feeling this every time i want to decorate outside  :c
> especially the iron plate doormat, and the wooden-looking ones.


I made one of the side rooms in my rep's house a backyard/lawn just so I could use the iron plate doormat and sunflower rug since they both look really cute outside. But I really wish I could use some rugs in my beach and picnic areas instead of having to spend already-limited custom design areas on picnic blanket patterns


----------



## dizzy bone

I know I should have probably looked this up before attempting to catch it so it’s my fault, but I spent like 30 bait trying to catch a pond smelt in a pond when it’s a common river fish  oops


----------



## Pondo

I'm not sure if this counts, but I remember being really frustrated early on because 99% of the ACNH guides online were for northern hem only. Finding a southern hem guide was _pretty_ annoying, especially since we (with SH islands in-game, I don't live in the SH irl so I can't speak on their behalf) get snow and winter when NH gets hot weather and summer.


----------



## Shawna

dizzy bone said:


> I know I should have probably looked this up before attempting to catch it so it’s my fault, but I spent like 30 bait trying to catch a pond smelt in a pond when it’s a common river fish  oops


They are called _pond_ smelt! XDDDD


----------



## Silkfawn

The way of obtaining fish bait totally sucks 
Collecting the manila clams is time consuming and the crafting is even worse, since there's no option for bulk crafting.

I wish fish bait was sold in Nooks cranny, along w/ the medicine and other items.
And I wish we could just buy it in 50x bulk because since when is 5 pieces considered bulk buying idk


----------



## maria110

None of my villagers have given me a festive wreath.  I really want a festive wreath.  I need to up my present-giving game.


----------



## Silkfawn

maria110 said:


> None of my villagers have given me a festive wreath.  I really want a festive wreath.  I need to up my present-giving game.


I'm guessing they will give you one around the middle of December or something like that!

I'm time traveling so that's perhaps why they already gave me it.


----------



## Burumun

I really wish Harv's house had the same layout as the player's house, or they at least let us choose the size of the rooms. My plan was to use it to plan my rooms, and it works great for the main room, but it's not great for the smaller rooms, and especially not for the upstairs or downstairs areas.


----------



## Starboard

I have a room that I'm trying to do mood lighting in, and I have 7 wall lamps, a fireplace and a ton of candles, and it still looks SO dark, it's frustrating.

I took a screenshot to show as proof but weirdly it looks a lot brighter on my phone and is a nicer warmer colour. So I don't know if I'm complaining about the lighting or the Switch display lol.

In any case they need to really up the brightness of the light items, all those lamps in the dark just makes my house look haunted...

Edit: Here's the screenshot:


----------



## bebebese

@Starboard Yeah, I find the mood/lamp lighting of this game really lackluster compared to NL :/ which really sucks given this game's bump in quality in other areas. I miss the purple Scorpio lamp, too, that one really carried a lot of my rooms.


----------



## John Wick

I'm sick of the useless ugly items and loathe gathering materials to perform an act I detest (crafting) to make something I don't even want or like.

I loathe terraforming and the ugly angled rivers.

I miss the smooth edges NL had.


----------



## Squeaky

Still so very frustrated by the lack of furniture variety.  It's seriously hard to make your town unique when there's like 5 whole bench choices.


----------



## Starboard

Squeaky said:


> Still so very frustrated by the lack of furniture variety.  It's seriously hard to make your town unique when there's like 5 whole bench choices.


And almost no couches. I can think of just 2 that could go in a realistic house. If I'm forgetting others it's because I've never seen them in my game because the RNG sucks.

And the kitchen furniture is even worse. For cabinets I can only think of the ironwood ones and that system kitchen item which I've never encountered in my Nook's Cranny. For the ironwood ones I had to get them off my friend since for months my kitchen just looked like a trash heap.


----------



## Feraligator

I wish we could just move rocks lol. We can already carry those garden rocks so why can't we just move rocks like trees.

I've been doing the mannequin thing for 2 months (although I stopped playing for like 1.5 months in between lol)...


----------



## maria110

I now have all 55 reactions (I think that's all that are available).  It's nice to have so many possibilities but aside from the 8 on the frequently used wheel, there is no way I can access them quickly enough to have a conversation that includes them.  I could change the wheel but you don't usually know in advance which ones you are going to need.


----------



## Burumun

maria110 said:


> I now have all 55 reactions (I think that's all that are available).  It's nice to have so many possibilities but aside from the 8 on the frequently used wheel, there is no way I can access them quickly enough to have a conversation that includes them.  I could change the wheel but you don't usually know in advance which ones you are going to need.


Do you have the NSO app? The chat function (which is already the best thing ever) also lets you use reactions, and you have access to all of your reactions there, so it's a lot quicker than selecting one in-game.


----------



## maria110

Burumun said:


> Do you have the NSO app? The chat function (which is already the best thing ever) also lets you use reactions, and you have access to all of your reactions there, so it's a lot quicker than selecting one in-game.



I do have NSO and use it sometimes.  Unfortunately, I'm not very quick with it either but you are right, it's gotta be quicker than trying to use reactions with the game controller.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Why aren’t there any snowpile’s?


----------



## yuckyrat

Day 5, still no snow.


----------



## 6iixx

yuckyrat said:


> Day 5, still no snow.



if it makes you feel any better, i'm only getting snowflakes; none of them are staying on the ground yet


----------



## moonlights

I think my main qualm with seasonal DIYs, especially the festive ones this month, is how late they actually start dropping, along with the mats required. I would like to start decorating for Christmas/Toy Day but the fact we have to wait until the 17th for the baubles is frustrating as someone who doesn't TT. like I understand we're waiting for the snow but yk, if I could start crafting now I would.


----------



## -Lumi-

6iixx said:


> if it makes you feel any better, i'm only getting snowflakes; none of them are staying on the ground yet



I think the snow doesn’t stick until the 11th! 



Lt.Savior said:


> Why aren’t there any snowpile’s?



I’m really bummed about this. I love having leaf piles and putting them in villagers yards and was really hoping we’d be able to craft little snow hills or something for winter!


----------



## 6iixx

moonlights said:


> I think my main qualm with seasonal DIYs, especially the festive ones this month, is how late they actually start dropping, along with the mats required. I would like to start decorating for Christmas/Toy Day but the fact we have to wait until the 17th for the baubles is frustrating as someone who doesn't TT. like I understand we're waiting for the snow but yk, if I could start crafting now I would.



this is one thing i really agree with..  for me, the beginning of december is when i usually would do my decorating and getting into the 'holiday spirit' of things.  and considering i also do not TT, i have to cram to get everything in from the 11th onward to start catching my snowflakes, etc.  in the case of fall, they had three different series falling out of balloons and that all in itself had me scrambling - and i still didn't manage to get all the seasonal DIYs before they were up fro their deadline.

i like to play AC, but i.. do have other things to do, nintendo.  i can't constantly be on here, romping around, looking for balloons


----------



## Yorli

I really miss the variety of special characters from New Leaf, game isn't the same without them


----------



## watercolorwish

Nooks cranny exterior is boring compared to past upgraded versions, i hope it has a better design when it upgrades again (which isnt confirmed it will iirc, but i’ll be d*mned if it doesnt with an update or something). on the topic of buildings, there needs to be more buildings fr. But at the same time I’m hesitant to decorate the empty areas I have around my island because nobody knows if a new building will even need to be constructed somewhere. I’ve heard the cafe might be in the museum again and if thats the case i’d be a little disappointed since it was a really cute standalone building in New Leaf. Overall just wish Nintendo would’ve just released the game more complete instead of in so many updates. Holiday updates make sense but so much is unknown which is uncomfortable


----------



## HappyTails

The snack machine is a rip off. when you press it, it only gives you two snacks, the one at the top and the one on middle left side. I want my money back, what a rip off.

Sorry I just wanted to do a lighthearted rant for once.


----------



## maria110

I time traveled to December 16th on the northern hemisphere island to start collecting ornaments and the associated DIYs.  I have lots of ornaments but the present balloons are not giving any DIYs.  I think the RNG improves when you're connected to the internet and the date is real time because I didn't have this poor of luck with the acorn or maple DIYs.

On my other island, I got the shell rug DIY, so only two remaining in that summer shell set that I need to find.  Having a little better luck there since I'm playing the actual date but it's also taking a while.


----------



## moonbxwy

I get very upset of how HARD maple leaves and sakura petals are to get.
Maybe i'm just bad at aiming my net correctly?


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> I time traveled to December 16th on the northern hemisphere island to start collecting ornaments and the associated DIYs.  I have lots of ornaments but the present balloons are not giving any DIYs.  I think the RNG improves when you're connected to the internet and the date is real time because I didn't have this poor of luck with the acorn or maple DIYs.
> 
> On my other island, I got the shell rug DIY, so only two remaining in that summer shell set that I need to find.  Having a little better luck there since I'm playing the actual date but it's also taking a while.



The festive DIYs are tied to the season and not an event or internet. They're like the equivalent to Maple Leaves or Spring Blossoms.


----------



## a potato

I still can’t help but think the ACNL music is so much better. The ACNH hourly music all sort of sounds the same and most doesn’t have that same “coziness”. Also, my hot take is the 5PM is the worst of the somgs


----------



## Starboard

a potato said:


> I still can’t help but think the ACNL music is so much better. The ACNH hourly music all sort of sounds the same and most doesn’t have that same “coziness”. Also, my hot take is the 5PM is the worst of the somgs


I'm also not a fan of 5pm! It's not outright horrific like 2pm but it doesn't give me the vibe that I'd want an island to have...

On a better note 2am during snowfall is so pretty, I wish more music sounded like that. I chopped down a bunch of wood just to listen to it.


----------



## Airysuit

I wish the nights were a little more... dark? I feel like it's to bright and not really immersive. Even if it was just a couple hours around midnight where it was actually a little darker. 
It would feel mor realistic, and especially in the winter months i think it would give a cozy vibe


----------



## maria110

Purples roses proliferate like rats.  Also, I wish flower plants were worth more at Nook's Cranny.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020

Also, I dug up one of the pretty weeds to move it to another location, and when I re-planted it, it changed to a weed I didn't want.  ??


----------



## mocha.

Im not sure if this is necessarily a rant but I’m really curious to see when/if we’ll be getting an upgrade for Nooks. I thought it would have been announced by now especially with the appearance of Leif


----------



## John Wick

mocha. said:


> Im not sure if this is necessarily a rant but I’m really curious to see when/if we’ll be getting an upgrade for Nooks. I thought it would have been announced by now especially with the appearance of Leif


They don't have much to sell so why bother?

If they merged Leif with Nook's Cranny that would destroy the illusion of having so many NPC's we don't need.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I really wish that the other rooms in our houses were bigger, like they were in NL... so tiny, can't even put a whole set in there >_<


----------



## saucySheep

I wish my villagers would WEAR the cute clothes I give them and not put them in their freaking houses on display
if you like the shirt enough to display it to your homies, why not just WEAR IT NFSUIFFADGEG5


----------



## lexy_

I wish that amiibo could be more useful because we only get poster (except the villager himself), that's not enough for me. in new leaf, we can have items with amiibo card so why nintendo changed his mind about it , so sad.


----------



## JKDOS

a potato said:


> I still can’t help but think the ACNL music is so much better. The ACNH hourly music all sort of sounds the same and most doesn’t have that same “coziness”. Also, my hot take is the 5PM is the worst of the somgs





Starboard said:


> I'm also not a fan of 5pm! It's not outright horrific like 2pm but it doesn't give me the vibe that I'd want an island to have...
> 
> On a better note 2am during snowfall is so pretty, I wish more music sounded like that. I chopped down a bunch of wood just to listen to it.



Oh, man. I must be a minority in thinking the 5pm song is one of the only few songs worth listening to. I don't know what it is, but it reminds me of the 90s, which is nostalgic to me.


----------



## Starboard

JKDOS said:


> Oh, man. I must be a minority in thinking the 5pm song is one of the only few songs worth listening to. I don't know what it is, but it reminds me of the 90s, which is nostalgic to me.


Haha no I think a lot of people like 5pm, I think the dislikers might be the minority  

It's not that I don't like the sound of it, I just feel like it doesn't fit with my island. Like I have specific imagery when I hear that music and it gives me a really urban vibe for some reason lol.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020



xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I really wish that the other rooms in our houses were bigger, like they were in NL... so tiny, can't even put a whole set in there >_<


My kitchen dares to have furniture along 2 walls and a table setting, and I can't even access half of it lolll.

It would help if I could actually push the chairs in! The way they stick out looks weird and surely is some kind of hazard


----------



## Ganucci

Starboard said:


> Haha no I think a lot of people like 5pm, I think the dislikers might be the minority
> 
> It's not that I don't like the sound of it, I just feel like it doesn't fit with my island. Like I have specific imagery when I hear that music and it gives me a really urban vibe for some reason lol.



My problem with the 5pm is that at 5pm I'm ready to settle down and relax and instead this track is just not that at all. I have to mentally prepare myself to hear 5pm or I just wait until 6pm to play. That being said, I do like the track, just not at the time that it's at.


----------



## HappyTails

Okay I guess I'm just not allowed to have the imperial fencing since the DIY isn't showing up in my Nook Station and hasn't shown up once since I unlocked fencing over 2 weeks ago. Oh but don't worry, the fencing I DON'T want show up plenty.


----------



## lexy_

HappyTails said:


> Okay I guess I'm just not allowed to have the imperial fencing since the DIY isn't showing up in my Nook Station and hasn't shown up once since I unlocked fencing over 2 weeks ago. Oh but don't worry, the fencing I DON'T want show up plenty.


 I know that feeling with timmy and tommy, it is always the same items over and over in the shop and still lacking some furniture that i could find on my island, the rng hates me i think


----------



## a potato

JKDOS said:


> Oh, man. I must be a minority in thinking the 5pm song is one of the only few songs worth listening to. I don't know what it is, but it reminds me of the 90s, which is nostalgic to me.


Haha! I can definitely see why people like it, but I'd rather have something softer. It does sound 90s-esque, though!


----------



## Shawna

5PM is one of my favorite hourly themes along with 9AM and 3AM. ^^

. . . 

Anyway, for my rant...Right as I was going into the museum, I saw a Raja Brooke's Birdwing, so I walked back out and it was nowhere to be found. Arrrughhh!


----------



## Mattician

Just used 84 NMTs and only saw one cat. I'm almost at 400 NMTs spent trying to find any of Kiki, Lolly, and/or Punchy.

I've logged in every single day since I've had the game in March. I feel like I'm only playing to earn nook miles for villager searching. I'm starting to feel like I'm having less fun. Saving nook miles for 2-3 months at a time before I let someone move out. And the buildup to the search has become less exciting.

I think NMTs should cost less nook miles, or you should be able to buy them with bells. Some other way to earn them.

Or even trading in x amount of tickets for a specific species ticket.

I'm not giving up on the search yet, but each time it just leaves me a little bit more sad.


----------



## -Lumi-

Bam was making the same DIY that washed up on my beach this morning  the game could really do with a better RNG system. 

I really wish that when campers showed up we could choose who moves out to make room. It’s already a headache playing their games & pushing through dialogue to try and get them to move in - then to have them offer to move out your favourite villager? Super frustrating. I had a villager offer to kick Whitney out _three_ times and Lolly twice before finally suggesting Beau. It’s really frustrating.


----------



## maria110

Why is the Renaissance Dress so short?  I'm not sure if it's historically accurate but it doesn't look good.


----------



## 6iixx

maria110 said:


> Why is the Renaissance Dress so short?  I'm not sure if it's historically accurate but it doesn't look good.


i agree that it does seem a little bit shorter than what i would have assumed.

_"Typical Renaissance gowns covered the wearer from waist to feet, and were so long she was forced to carry her skirts to walk unhindered."_


----------



## jokk

1. the villager dialogue is SO boring. it has none of the charm of the older games
2. the music is so mediocre in comparison to other games


----------



## Squeaky

The Cycle of ACNH

1) Work on my island a lot! Feel good about it.
2) Look at other islands on social media. Immediately feel like crap about mine.
3) Quit playing for a month.

Repeat


----------



## GnarlyGarden

-Lumi- said:


> Bam was making the same DIY that washed up on my beach this morning  the game could really do with a better RNG system.



Agreed.  I gifted my villagers and got back a floor and wallpaper that I'd just seen in the Nook store.


----------



## Starboard

I don't like how tall the knit caps are. They look like you just propped it up on your head but didn't pull it down. They make my character look like a gnome or something!


----------



## JKDOS

Mattician said:


> Just used 84 NMTs and only saw one cat. I'm almost at 400 NMTs spent trying to find any of Kiki, Lolly, and/or Punchy.



This person might be able to help you, if you don't mind paying in TBT





__





						Cycling - 🌈Roxie's Dreamie Adoption Service⛅ New villagers added!
					

Still looking for your Dreamie? Maybe I can help you out! (Click the image above to see if I have who you're looking for!)  Rules: Place a request using the order from bellow. Payment must be made before you arrive on my island of Avalar. Requests can be canceled before I invite your requested...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## --Maya--

Complaints? Here goes:
-Peaches and Cube exist. WHY ARE THEIR EYES X SHAPED IT LOOKS SO UGLY ON THEM IT LOOKS WAY BETTER ON STITCHES
-And speaking of villagers, Nintendo has made some other...interesting design choices. Why did they have to give Biskit those eerie soulless eyes? And his ears don't even match his body! Ribbot is cool, but INSANELY creepy. The way his mouth opens up gives me nightmares. And why do his eyes have pupils during some reactions, but otherwise don't? Also, Rodeo's eyeballs are tiny red dots, which is just creepy. And, going back to Ribbot, his evil robot twin Sprocket is less creepy than him, but the way his head and body don't match is ugly. And Del has HOLES in the side of his HEAD. Also, don't let Eugene take his sunglasses off. And the way Dotty's eyes turn RED during some reactions is creepy, just like how Roscoe's eye whites turn yellow. CREEPY! And also, Clyde has minus signs for eyes, making him up in my list of top ten worst designed villagers. Why does Diva have an egyptian-themed house that doesn't go with her aesthetic at all? And Jambette's LIPS...yikes. Why does any villager have HUGE LIPS? And lipstick on a villager...just no. Also, hair on villagers...also no, in most cases. While Soleil and Hazel look awesome with hair, Rhonda does not. And Barold...oh, boy. What is WRONG with this bear cub? He has a BEARD and UGLY LIPS and are those GLASSES or are they his EYES. And the tiger shirt does NOT match him. And he STALKS everyone's HOUSE because his is filled with SECURITY CAMERAS. And the whole thing with bear cubs is kinda creepy. They are KIDS but they OWN HOUSES? And there is even a cranky bear cub or two, who act OLD. And there are a whole lot more...
-Lazy villagers. They act like kids. They own houses? Why. Couldn't you just, like make them act more grown up even though they're lazy? Because it's a bit weird to see a BABY OCTOPUS with his own house, which is made to look like a SUSHI SHOP. How does a KID own a SUSHI SHOP? If octopi had fingers, Zucker would definitely cut them while chopping up stuff. (I like to imagine he makes vegetarian sushi so that he doesn't chop up other octopi to make takoyaki.)
-Also, why are there catchable octopi and frogs while there are octopus and frog villagers? Why is there a dog house when several dogs have their own houses? Why is there a birb cage when there are several species of birds? Why is there a hamster cage? Very sorry Flurry, but you go in the cage now. 
-Going back to my rant on lazy personalities, why can only certain genders have certain personalities? Is Nintendo saying that girls can't have muscles? Because that's what it seems like they're saying.
-Also, why are the only genders for villagers boy and girl? If Nintendo made gay characters, why can't they make non-binary ones? 
-"I think I can smell the snow! Or maybe my nose is just frozen." What nose, Marina? 
-Renee talked about eating/cooking fish on Turkey Day. So did Reneigh, Rocco, Tank, and Bubbles. What's wrong with this? Oh, maybe the fact that they're all HERBIVORES. Why did you even have to program that in the game, Nintendo? Can't you just, like, make the herbivores not talk about eating fish? And the game counts frogs as fish. If you give a lazy villager a fish, they talk about eating it. There are some lazy frogs, like Raddle. So if you give a frog to a frog...Yeah. Nintendo programmed cannibalism into a game that was supposed to be child-friendly. 

That's it for my rant (for now)! If you agree/disagree with anything on here, feel free to argue with me about it!


----------



## Galaxite

I still want to eat stuff like the villagers do and also dance. I'm still salty villagers don't have a lot of dialogue and get annoyed if you talk to them too much. Feels like you're only allowed to talk to them once per day. Still salty that we don't have minigames to play with friends. Where the heck is Brewster at?? Like come on already Nintendo! Also ngl I hate having to find DIY Recipes in balloons because RNG always hates me in every single game I play. I really want to be able to cook stuff for villagers and it felt like the thanksgiving event was like a mini version of it but I want more of that and I have no clue if we will ever be able to.


----------



## JKDOS

--Maya-- said:


> -Also, why are there catchable octopi and frogs while there are octopus and frog villagers? Why is there a dog house when several dogs have their own houses? Why is there a birb cage when there are several species of birds? Why is there a hamster cage? Very sorry Flurry, but you go in the cage now.
> 
> -"I think I can smell the snow! Or maybe my nose is just frozen." What nose, Marina?
> 
> -Renee talked about eating/cooking fish on Turkey Day. So did Reneigh, Rocco, Tank, and Bubbles. What's wrong with this? Oh, maybe the fact that they're all HERBIVORES. Why did you even have to program that in the game, Nintendo? Can't you just, like, make the herbivores not talk about eating fish? And the game counts frogs as fish. If you give a lazy villager a fish, they talk about eating it. There are some lazy frogs, like Raddle. So if you give a frog to a frog...Yeah. Nintendo programmed cannibalism into a game that was supposed to be child-friendly.



Bruh... It's a cartoon   



--Maya-- said:


> -Also, why are the only genders for villagers boy and girl? If Nintendo made gay characters, why can't they make non-binary ones?




IIRC, as far as the English translations go in New Horizons, Villagers no longer have genders. Same goes for the players.
Also, this isn't a dating game. Villagers are neither straight nor gay. But if you must know, Gracie is suppose to be a gay guy, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## --Maya--

JKDOS said:


> IIRC, as far as the English translations go in New Horizons, Villagers no longer have genders. Same goes for the players.
> Also, this isn't a dating game. Villagers are neither straight nor gay.



I meant the non-human ones. And, um, Flick and CJ?


----------



## JKDOS

--Maya-- said:


> I meant the non-human ones. And, um, Flick and CJ?





JKDOS said:


> IIC, as far as the English translations go in New Horizons, *Villagers no longer have genders*. Same goes for the players.



with the English translations, all pronouns seem to have been moved to "Theirs/Them".
CJ and Flick being a couple was fan fiction based on a misinterpretation of the world "partner". But like so, you are free to create you own fan fiction and backstories for anyone in the game.

EDIT: Villagers use to have colored names for gender. Blue = Male, Pink = Female. This is no longer a thing


----------



## Silkfawn

One of the absolute worse parts about this game is fish bait!

Are you seriously telling me I have to dig up clams, one by one, then craft the fish bait, also one by one?
How time wasteful is that ?? 

I hate how you can't buy it from Nooks, and the only other way to get it is through Nookazon and it costs an arm and a leg over there.

I just want to catch the Stringfish.....is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Shawna

So, last night, I had bought a fake painting on purpose, so I could get the "Faked Out!" Nook Miles.
I also learned that there are "True Patron Of The Arts" Nook Miles as well (which fake paintings do count towards it, THANK GOD), so even though I completed the art section of the museum and got the "Faked Out!" Nook Miles, I am gonna be shopping at Redd's for a while to get all the "True Patron Of The Arts" Nook Miles.

The problem is....there is no way to get rid of fake paintings, Nooklings cannot take them of your hands, and I don't have any trash can like furniture or DIY recipes. -_-


----------



## Plume

I had just finished decorating my island for the fall, and it's already winter. I'm not ready to switch over to winter decorations. I'm still mad that the Thanksgiving items were basically irrelevant the actual day I obtained them. :c


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't like that we can't disable the auto-save. There are so many things I want to test out on my island. But then I start laying out the ground work and bam auto-save hits. So it's either undo what little I did do in that amount of time or just hope I end up liking it. Cause if I don't, then I have to undo it which could easily take up another hour or more. You know, instead of just closing out of the game and opening it back up to its past form. I did that all the time in NL when I was landscaping.


----------



## yuckyrat

Squeaky said:


> The Cycle of ACNH
> 
> 1) Work on my island a lot! Feel good about it.
> 2) Look at other islands on social media. Immediately feel like crap about mine.
> 3) Quit playing for a month.
> 
> Repeat



Gosh, I feel that. My island is such a mess. I wish I could just organize it super easy, like decorating a house, but it would probably take MONTHS to do in actuality.

I just want things to be organized and cute.


----------



## TheDuke55

Another thing I wanted to mention is about the Able Sister shop. Why is wearing the clothes out the only option to keep it in your inventory? What if I want to keep it in my pocket space and not have you send what I am wearing or what I just bought into my storage space? It's not necessary.


----------



## Taminata08

The bridge and incline limit of 8 can be bothersome to work around


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> Another thing I wanted to mention is about the Able Sister shop. Why is wearing the clothes out the only option to keep it in your inventory? What if I want to keep it in my pocket space and not have you send what I am wearing or what I just bought into my storage space? It's not necessary.


I would love an option to have what I buy put in my inventory not storage. Sometimes what I buy is a gift for a villager. It’s a pain having to go and get it from my house.


----------



## HappyTails

I've given up on my island. I'm not going to bother trying to make it look nice anymore. It's going to forever look trash because I have ideas and the game is stifling me with the #@$%% RNG. I'm about over it with this game.

This game is more annoying than Smash Bros Ultimate at times, I swear it is.

Disclosure: This is just frustration talking. She's not really over it with this game, but she probably should take a break from it.


----------



## maria110

--Maya-- said:


> Complaints? Here goes:
> -Going back to my rant on lazy personalities, why can only certain genders have certain personalities? Is Nintendo saying that girls can't have muscles? Because that's what it seems like they're saying



I agree with you about the personality/gender thing.  Why no normal guys or lazy gals etc etc.  It doesn't seem like it should be hard to code that.  Also non binary characters that use they pronouns doesn't seem like difficult coding.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Silkfawn said:


> I just want to catch the Stringfish.....is that too much to ask for?



I don’t think any other fish has been as hard for me as stringfish.


----------



## ~Stitches~

What really grinds my gears is when youre doing your daily villager gifting, and you only have 2 more to gift and they are NOWHERE to be seen. like you see them before you have the gifts then they just POOF.


----------



## crimisakitty

~Stitches~ said:


> What really grinds my gears is when youre doing your daily villager gifting, and you only have 2 more to gift and they are NOWHERE to be seen. like you see them before you have the gifts then they just POOF.


this happens to me all the time! it really makes me miss the megaphone from new leaf. i don't want to search every inch of my island, just let me call my villagers...


----------



## Silkfawn

GnarlyGarden said:


> I don’t think any other fish has been as hard for me as stringfish.


I wasted 35 fish baits on the stringfish yesterday to no avail, and everytime I get excited when I see a large shadow, it ends up being a freaking black bass


----------



## JKDOS

~Stitches~ said:


> What really grinds my gears is when youre doing your daily villager gifting, and you only have 2 more to gift and they are NOWHERE to be seen. like you see them before you have the gifts then they just POOF.



Save and reload. It will respawn all the villagers on load. If someone is hiding in the museum, they may spawn in the town or even their home if you're lucky.


----------



## Starboard

I decided to finally clear out all the flowers on my island, and I was using the customising tool method so I wouldn't burn through all my hardwood. The problem is, the amount of uses the tool has isn't even consistent! The last few times I customised it was after it kept breaking at around 80 uses, even though I thought it was 100. 

Also this is mind numbingly boring and I don't know why flowers have to breed like crazy. I've been digging for over an hour and I'm not even a third of the way through. It's not even the first time I cleared them out lol.


----------



## watercolorwish

I hate how laggy the game gets from outdoor animated items like furniture, trees, flowers, water uurhghghfjkf.. its so bad when it snows now since thats animated as well. lag is like the number one thing bugging me lately. working around it is difficult because im finding myself looking for non animated alternatives to replace them just so it lags _less. _i did not think lagging would ever be present in an animal crossing game but i guess its the price to pay for the freedom we get


----------



## JammyTheBirb

I just hosted a giveaway, and I've just found out someone stole my shell display, including my one summer shell. It's winter now, I'm not getting another any time soon.


----------



## meggiewes

I let someone visit my town and she plucked all of my weeds near Marina's house. Sigh. Not a big deal, but I planted them specifically to look like the Japanese grass. Oh well. She also picked my black rose. Now I know why people get slightly annoyed with flower picking. I was trying to breed that rose. Oh well, it'll grow back and she did water all my other flowers so the next day I did get another black rose anyway.

Why oh why did they change the music in Velma's house to Mr. KK? I don't think it fits her quite library room at all and it makes me sad.

I'm getting to the point that I'll pay for a massive DLC to let me team up with HHA and redecorate my villager homes so I can make them look more like the ones they had in New Leaf. Bonus points if I can give Velma back her classical music.


----------



## maria110

GnarlyGarden said:


> I don’t think any other fish has been as hard for me as stringfish.



For me, it's char.   Char, char, where is a char?

My rant today is that I'm tired of villagers asking me about the secondary characters.  Now that I have the upgraded storage, I'm thinking of deleting secondaries.  That could be an option, rather than resetting.  Delete secondary characters and figure out what to do with the space freed up where their houses were.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Ugh, why are flies so dang rare?!? I just missed out on one because I saw it in my peripheral vision as I went into my house and it felt like missing a balloon x20...


----------



## 6iixx

meggiewes said:


> I let someone visit my town and she plucked all of my weeds near Marina's house. Sigh. Not a big deal, but I planted them specifically to look like the Japanese grass. Oh well. She also picked my black rose. Now I know why people get slightly annoyed with flower picking. I was trying to breed that rose. Oh well, it'll grow back and she did water all my other flowers so the next day I did get another black rose anyway.


this really bothered me, honestly; the last time i had my island open for people to shop / go through all the extra diys i had, i had said people could tour around if they wanted but not to expect to see much, as my island is still heavily a wip.  but the first thing i asked was that no one picked or ran through my flowers.  _very first thing that happened?_  all of my hybrid flowers i was trying to grow were picked.  my blues, oranges, blacks, etc. and then none of them were watered before the flower-picker departed from my island.

i haven't opened my island up unless it's been to specific people since then because i just.. don't know if i can trust it.  it really puts a damper on trying to be generous when it's shoveled back in your face.


----------



## Galaxite

I really really dislike my joycon drift while trying to play animal crossing it's so irritating. Just stay still dang it!


----------



## HappyTails

Day 16 of the DIY for the Imperial Fencing to NOT show up in my Nook Catalog. Over 2 weeks since I unlocked fencing and that recipe hasn't shown up ONCE.

I'm not going to use fencing then. I mean, the one fencing I actually want, I'm being denied access too. So I decided not to do fencing at all. Have it your way game. Someone offered to give me the DIY but it's difficult because we keep logging on at different times.


----------



## Raz

HappyTails said:


> Day 16 of the DIY for the Imperial Fencing to NOT show up in my Nook Catalog. Over 2 weeks since I unlocked fencing and that recipe hasn't shown up ONCE.
> 
> I'm not going to use fencing then. I mean, the one fencing I actually want, I'm being denied access too. So I decided not to do fencing at all. Have it your way game. Someone offered to give me the DIY but it's difficult because we keep logging on at different times.


If i find it on my catalog, I'll get it for you


----------



## HappyTails

Raz said:


> If i find it on my catalog, I'll get it for you



Thank you. The person came back online and we traded but I really do appreciate the offer.


----------



## meggiewes

6iixx said:


> this really bothered me, honestly; the last time i had my island open for people to shop / go through all the extra diys i had, i had said people could tour around if they wanted but not to expect to see much, as my island is still heavily a wip.  but the first thing i asked was that no one picked or ran through my flowers.  _very first thing that happened?_  all of my hybrid flowers i was trying to grow were picked.  my blues, oranges, blacks, etc. and then none of them were watered before the flower-picker departed from my island.
> 
> i haven't opened my island up unless it's been to specific people since then because i just.. don't know if i can trust it.  it really puts a damper on trying to be generous when it's shoveled back in your face.



Yeah! I get it. If it was a completely random person then I would be more annoyed. But, I'm in a group full of ACNH newbies who don't interact with the community much at all. So, I don't blame them for not knowing etiquette. So, the next time they are over, I'll just teach them.

But with a completely random person, it is much more annoying. Especially since they are probably from some sort of community and should know proper etiquette already.


----------



## maria110

Winter looks so beautiful in the game compared to autumn.  Autumn was cheated.  It's such a beautiful season in real life.  I wish the game creators would improve the color palette for autumn by next year and make the colors less muddy.


----------



## John Wick

Winter has ruined the game for me.

Ocular migraines and I literally threw up from pain and eye spasms.

It's vile.
White everwhere, I can't see or think properly.
It's like a blender in my eyes. 
Utterly revolting. 

It has always been the reason I've deleted past AC towns since 2005, and now with NH, I am on the verge of deleting my game again, because of the hideous, sickening, unnatural snow.

I can't play like this!
Ill over it.


----------



## Starboard

John Wick said:


> Winter has ruined the game for me.
> 
> Ocular migraines and I literally threw up from pain and eye spasms.
> 
> It's vile.
> White everwhere, I can't see or think properly.
> It's like a blender in my eyes.
> Utterly revolting.
> 
> It has always been the reason I've deleted past AC towns since 2005, and now with NH, I am on the verge of deleting my game again, because of the hideous, sickening, unnatural snow.
> 
> I can't play like this!
> Ill over it.


Dang, you've probably tried this already but maybe turning the brightness all the way down can help? Not much else you can do unfortunately. I do like how the snow looks but I guess I can see how it could be overwhelming to some. I guess it's inevitable in a game with seasons :/

Maybe if they made it so only some days have snow coverage and the rest just dead grass it wouldn't be so overwhelming to play through Winter? But then I don't know how they'd handle Snowboys and I'm guessing people wouldn't be happy at the dead colours lol.


----------



## Airysuit

--Maya-- said:


> Going back to my rant on lazy personalities, why can only certain genders have certain personalities? Is Nintendo saying that girls can't have muscles? Because that's what it seems like they're saying.



This. I want lazy girls and peppy boys!


----------



## Burumun

John Wick said:


> Winter has ruined the game for me.
> 
> Ocular migraines and I literally threw up from pain and eye spasms.
> 
> It's vile.
> White everwhere, I can't see or think properly.
> It's like a blender in my eyes.
> Utterly revolting.
> 
> It has always been the reason I've deleted past AC towns since 2005, and now with NH, I am on the verge of deleting my game again, because of the hideous, sickening, unnatural snow.
> 
> I can't play like this!
> Ill over it.


Oh, yikes. I'm sorry you have to deal with that. 

Besides turning the brightness down, since that's been mentioned, maybe just TT past it? Or TT back to before winter and cover your island in designs and furniture so you can participate in all the winter stuff. If you're playing on the original Switch and could set it up with a monitor, there might also be settings you can use to get around that.


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> Winter has ruined the game for me.
> 
> Ocular migraines and I literally threw up from pain and eye spasms.
> 
> It's vile.
> White everwhere, I can't see or think properly.
> It's like a blender in my eyes.
> Utterly revolting.
> 
> It has always been the reason I've deleted past AC towns since 2005, and now with NH, I am on the verge of deleting my game again, because of the hideous, sickening, unnatural snow.
> 
> I can't play like this!
> Ill over it.



Why delete the game when you could TT away?

I never liked snow in Animal Crossing, but it's absolutely beautiful in New Horizons.


----------



## Livia

I can’t find any snowballs. It’s probably because of my flowers, but I‘ve been clearing some space all during fall in preparation of this and it wasn’t enough. None of my empty grass areas have snowballs and I walked around my whole island and can’t find them. I’m not digging up more of my flowers.  They’re the main feature of my island. I guess I’ll be missing out on the recipes


----------



## Airysuit

O yeah, villagers wearing t-shirts and tanktops during winter. There is snow on the ground now? Why are they still wearing shirts sometimes? I dont get it..
I totally regret gifting them cute summer clothes now  it just doesn't feel realistic


----------



## Bluebellie

I just found out that we didn’t get a turkey for turkey day!


----------



## Starboard

I wish they'd make fewer flowers spawn after rainfall or snowfall, I just finished clearing mine out which took heaps of hours over 2 days and I made more than 50k bells on them. I feel like I customised my shovel 50 times lol. I had so many because I never bothered to pluck them every time they spawned and it quickly built up! I'm not fond of having yet another chore to do as part of my dailies.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020



Bluebellie said:


> I just found out that we didn’t get a turkey for turkey day!


We didn't get any food unfortunately


----------



## Maggybeths

I logged in to see why I couldn't find any snowballs despite clearing out space... I'm was so looking forward to snow and now I'm super depressed cause I have no idea what I want to tear apart or what I need to tear apart to get the dung beetle & Snowboys... how ridiculous. New Leaf wasn't like this.


----------



## -Lumi-

Starboard said:


> I wish they'd make fewer flowers spawn after rainfall or snowfall, I just finished clearing mine out which took heaps of hours over 2 days and I made more than 50k bells on them. I feel like I customised my shovel 50 times lol. I had so many because I never bothered to pluck them every time they spawned and it quickly built up! I'm not fond of having yet another chore to do as part of my dailies.



If you have any free space in your designs menu you can create a transparent piece and place that around flowerbeds! It’ll stop more from spawning  the only downside is then you lose a space for real designs so I had to stop. The little section of my island where there’s a picnic area is absolutely overrun with tulips


----------



## Starboard

-Lumi- said:


> If you have any free space in your designs menu you can create a transparent piece and place that around flowerbeds! It’ll stop more from spawning  the only downside is then you lose a space for real designs so I had to stop. The little section of my island where there’s a picnic area is absolutely overrun with tulips


Yeah, I know of that trick! I considered it but I'm not sure if I want to commit to that seeing as I still have hundreds of flowers scattered around and putting patterns around each one sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## meggiewes

airysuit said:


> O yeah, villagers wearing t-shirts and tanktops during winter. There is snow on the ground now? Why are they still wearing shirts sometimes? I dont get it..
> I totally regret gifting them cute summer clothes now  it just doesn't feel realistic



Time to gift them lots of cozy winter outfits! ♡


----------



## yuckyrat

Maggybeths said:


> I logged in to see why I couldn't find any snowballs despite clearing out space... I'm was so looking forward to snow and now I'm super depressed cause I have no idea what I want to tear apart or what I need to tear apart to get the dung beetle & Snowboys... how ridiculous. New Leaf wasn't like this.


I'm having the same issue! I'm going to clear out some flowers, but I'm not getting my hopes up...


----------



## Airysuit

meggiewes said:


> Time to gift them lots of cozy winter outfits! ♡


Haha yeah I already gave everyone like 6 or 7 winter clothes haha, but still 

Ah well, winter won't be over soon


----------



## TommyTDL

So apparently... players who share an island like me and my GF can't both play the snow ball game on the same day? Can't tell you how frustrating this is. My GF excitedly built the first snowboy and got the ice pillars DIY and now I have to wait till tomorrow and make sure she doesn't play it before I get to it? I hate this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

TommyTDL said:


> So apparently... players who share an island like me and my GF can't both play the snow ball game on the same day? Can't tell you how frustrating this is. My GF excitedly built the first snowboy and got the ice pillars DIY and now I have to wait till tomorrow and make sure she doesn't play it before I get to it? I hate this


The only thing that those who don’t make the snowboy miss out on are the large snowflakes required to make them (and since you get 4 from each snowboy you make over the next few days you should have plenty to go around). You can still grab the diy from the snowboy if you want to!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The only thing that those who don’t make the snowboy miss out on are the large snowflakes required to make them (and since you get 4 from each snowboy you make over the next few days you should have plenty to go around). You can still grab the diy from the snowboy if you want to!


To add to this, the Snowboy needs to be perfect to get the DIY. Since today was the first day of making them, my main character (who built the Snowboy) got a Frozen DIY. But because it wasn't a perfect Snowboy, my alternate character didn't receive a recipe after talking to it.


----------



## TommyTDL

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You can still grab the diy from the snowboy if you want to!


How?? I talked to her snow boy several times and he just complains about his head melting before his body.

BTW, I built a ring of camp fires around him just to make us giggle but he doesn't seem to be melting faster. Missed opportunity Nintendo! heehee


----------



## eggie_

ugh honestly i feel like a lot of how they handled the 2-player stuff just sucks, like why cant players choose between sharing islands or not? cheaters will cheat the game regardless of what exploitations they can find with multiple save files u know?

i havent even tried to do any of the snow stuff yet. i was really frustrated with how they handled all the autumn stuff. disliked the really small time frame for  autumn leaves, i have barely any time to play this year for school and it is so hard to be able to find enough time to play to find recipes and leaves and pinecones and acorns!! like yeah theres trading, but id rather just play on my own tbh. which brings to me to my other point of how they restrict items in the shop to increase trade between players, but i just think its so awful like i do not want to trade its such a hassle lol!


----------



## TommyTDL

TheSillyPuppy said:


> But because it wasn't a perfect Snowboy, my alternate character didn't receive a recipe after talking to it.


Yes, this has happened to us too apparently.  She got the DIY and I can't have it! (making crying baby sounds)  lol


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

TommyTDL said:


> Yes, this has happened to us too apparently.  She got the DIY and I can't have it! (making crying baby sounds)  lol


Haha, totally understandable. I was under the impression that the first Snowboy ever made on the island was guaranteed to be perfect, but apparently not. XD Tomorrow me and onwards problem...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

TommyTDL said:


> How?? I talked to her snow boy several times and he just complains about his head melting before his body.
> 
> BTW, I built a ring of camp fires around him just to make us giggle but he doesn't seem to be melting faster. Missed opportunity Nintendo! heehee


As @TheSillyPuppy stated above, if the snowboy isn’t perfect it won’t give diys or extra large snowflakes. Since your GF made the first snowboy of the season she was guaranteed to get a diy, but others can’t get them. On subsequent days (unless each unique resident is guaranteed a diy on their first snowboy: I never found that out though), if a snowboy isn’t perfect they won’t give anything and will only complain.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm throwing my game in the trash if i make one more "sOOOoOoO close" snowboy :') (i've been time travelling so i have made quite a few)

it's so hard and annoying and you only get one try ahhhghghghgh makes me want to die


----------



## Starboard

I once read on here that flowers in this game are more annoying than weeds...

They are! I wish we could just pluck them rather than have to dig them up, fill up the hole and use up a tool use.

Also if it keeps snowing as often as it does I'll probably be forced to spend a couple hours putting down transparent patterns. If I have to spend so much time and pocket space cleaning them I'll be less inclined to log in for the day


----------



## avieators

reading abt this two player stuff makes me incredibly happy i dont have to share my island with anyone lol, i'd be distraught i have problems with the usual stuff (no mass crafting, able sisters changing room, breakable tools) at least the breakable tools u can get around w the customization trick, theres no way around the endless menus for the changing room. OR the airport for that matter


----------



## CuriousCharli

I feel it's halfhearted when you can group some things in your pocket, not others and I mean, what's the point? Unless it's furniture and possibly clothing (Although we all tend to probably buy the same clothes in different colours) I don't see a problem as to why they can't.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2020



pocky said:


> my only complaint is with donations
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Once you donate a certain amount to Nook, he will no longer accept donations as you have to wait for Blathers to finish setting up. I picked a spot for the museum, and since I started the game at 3AM at 5AM it became a "new" day and Blathers was already set up. So I excitedly went and donated the stuff I had for him. But once I donated 15 items he stopped taking donations as he is now in the process of updating his tent. This means that I cant donate any of the new fish or bugs I find today. Right now I just have a stack of fish and bugs outside the museum that I will hopefully donate once Blathers accepts donations again...


ALSO on topic of the museum I was kind of miffed that they shut down the WHOLE museum just to install the gallery when in real life they'd probably just have some scaffolding up and inaccessability of that area.


----------



## Sheep Villager

This is more so a rant on my own stupidity.

I needed to catch a bunch of chambered nautilus for a room I'm making and I though they would still be around in December... well they aren't and now I'm about 5 short. I only noticed yesterday after I had finished a mock-up of the room I want on Harv's island. 
Now I have to wait until March to make this room since I don't TT... Really wish we could trade critters right about now.​


----------



## Starboard

Why do we still have to craft twice just to get one tool  It's annoying enough just crafting one all the time.


----------



## azurill

Why is it you can only get one large snowflake a day. I don’t really want to tt for the amount that I need. They don’t have to appear as often as the small ones but it would be nice if you could catch one every once in awhile. I want to use a good amount of arches and partitions but will have to change my plan since it will take all winter to set up.


----------



## --Maya--

airysuit said:


> O yeah, villagers wearing t-shirts and tanktops during winter. There is snow on the ground now? Why are they still wearing shirts sometimes? I dont get it..
> I totally regret gifting them cute summer clothes now  it just doesn't feel realistic


Same. DELI WHY ARE YOU WEARING THAT TANK TOP


----------



## TommyTDL

azurill said:


> Why is it you can only get one large snowflake a day. I don’t really want to tt for the amount that I need. They don’t have to appear as often as the small ones but it would be nice if you could catch one every once in awhile. I want to use a good amount of arches and partitions but will have to change my plan since it will take all winter to set up.


I was bothered by this too and have come to understand now that a "perfect" snowboy will give one large snowflake per day until it melts in four days ... so technically after four days of making a perfect snowboy every day we will be able to collect four large per day. It still sucks given the ice scenes I wanted to start working on but it's better than the one a day I thought.


----------



## azurill

TommyTDL said:


> I was bothered by this too and have come to understand now that a "perfect" snowboy will give one large snowflake per day until it melts in four days ... so technically after four days of making a perfect snowboy every day we will be able to collect four large per day. It still sucks given the ice scenes I wanted to start working on but it's better than the one a day I thought.


I see yea that makes sense just have to wait a bit thanks. I might still change a few of my ice areas but that does make me feel better about it.


----------



## Caracal

The museum being an odd number of tile spaces is still one of the worst things about this game. Every idea I have for landscaping, every time I want to redo my shop or museum area, the 7-tile spaces ALWAYS ruins it The museum is right in the middle. You have to have 3 tiles. And what can you do with three tiles? Nothing. Because all the inclines and bridges in this game are TWO tiles. 

Nook's is 7 but it hasn't bothered me as much. The museum? Torture to plan. I'll figure something out eventually but until then... 

Now that I think about it... I know Nook's is likely to upgrade into something like Nookington's again so maybe 7 tiles makes sense but as it is right now, it doesn't make sense. It's such a small shop, yet it's as big as an entire museum on the exterior?! At least make the museum 8 tiles... you know... an even number... one that lines up with the bridges and inclines...


----------



## Starboard

A dung beetle ruined my snow boy! I had almost finished rolling the head and the body just started rolling towards me. I tried moving away but they popped together! "Sooo close!" Ugh!

When I reset the snowballs were gone 

Ok nevermind, they respawned somewhere else. Still, that was so frustrating lollll


----------



## Sagwah

Batch Crafting.  I want Batch Crafting.  For one or two things I don't mind several clicks per item, but when I'm making fish bait en masse?   Good grief, a button saying I just want to turn all ten clams into bait would be a welcome sight.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> A dung beetle ruined my snow boy! I had almost finished rolling the head and the body just started rolling towards me. I tried moving away but they popped together! "Sooo close!" Ugh!
> 
> When I reset the snowballs were gone
> 
> Ok nevermind, they respawned somewhere else. Still, that was so frustrating lollll


They did that in NL and probably before that as well. I remember one time I was on the beach collecting shells when Lolly pushed a snowball off the cliff and down on to the beach where I was.


----------



## Rika092

Noon’s cranny exterior and space requirement. I only found out when I wanted to move its location, but nook’s cranny takes up the same space as the museum! But you can only buy like 5 items from the shop max daily, so it’s an enormous waste to have such a large space requirement. I feel like Nintendo plans on introducing more shop upgrades in future releases, but it doesn’t come out fast enough. On top that, can we PLEASE have the option to customize shop exteriors?

Another thing that really annoys me is the breakable tools. I mean, come on... why do the developers think it’s a good idea? When I see a butterfly that I really wanna catch, but just after one miscalculated swing my net breaks... it is the most indescribable feeling of frustration ever in the game. At least they could’ve have made the golden tools unbreakable so those of us who don’t like to craft tools can finally have a break. (No pun intended)


----------



## TommyTDL

TommyTDL said:


> I was bothered by this too and have come to understand now that a "perfect" snowboy will give one large snowflake per day until it melts in four days ... so technically after four days of making a perfect snowboy every day we will be able to collect four large per day. It still sucks given the ice scenes I wanted to start working on but it's better than the one a day I thought.



What I thought was true above turned out to be false - our day(s) old snowboys are only giving a large flake to it's creator. 

The shared island penalty lives on... grrr


----------



## meggiewes

I am halfway through putting my catalog on the Animal Crossing app that I like to use. Wow! I didn't realize there were so many variations of furniture! Looking at it all, we really do have a large amount of furniture. I feel like if the islands were not color locked to normal furniture variations, it would feel like we have more options.

I could understand color-locking the NMT furniture to encourage trading, but there is so much on here that I don't understand why the developers decided to color-lock normal furniture. It would feel so much better if we could see all of these different color variations in Nook's Cranny.


----------



## Splinter

Starboard said:


> I once read on here that flowers in this game are more annoying than weeds...
> 
> They are! I wish we could just pluck them rather than have to dig them up, fill up the hole and use up a tool use.
> 
> Also if it keeps snowing as often as it does I'll probably be forced to spend a couple hours putting down transparent patterns. If I have to spend so much time and pocket space cleaning them I'll be less inclined to log in for the day



I agree, and I don't even have that many flowers, the constant upkeep especially in the snow, is getting tedious.


----------



## Starboard

meggiewes said:


> I could understand color-locking the NMT furniture to encourage trading, but there is so much on here that I don't understand why the developers decided to color-lock normal furniture. It would feel so much better if we could see all of these different color variations in Nook's Cranny.


I hate it too, it's very annoying. And it doesn't encourage trading, it forces it, which is unfair and imo one of the things that shouldn't have been changed from previous games. I don't understand why they made so many annoying changes that the game would have been better without.


----------



## Starboard

Does anyone else have an issue with always running out of gold ornaments? It might just be the order that I got my DIYs but after a lot of tree shaking and crafting a bunch of DIYs from balloons I currently have 1 gold and 20 red. I'm not sure if it's a spawn thing or if the DIYs I made just required lots of gold ones. At least this is easier than acorns and pinecones though!


----------



## JKDOS

meggiewes said:


> I could understand color-locking the NMT furniture to encourage trading, but there is so much on here that I don't understand why the developers decided to color-lock normal furniture. It would feel so much better if we could see all of these different color variations in Nook's Cranny.



I'm holding out hope that one of the new Nook's Cranny upgrades will provide all colors for furniture.

I still highly disagree with color locking Nook Miles furniture.


----------



## Silkfawn

Welp, there's a wreath glitch going on because of the new update! Villagers can no longer hang wreaths on their doors, it seems   

Hope they will fix this soon.


----------



## coldpotato

meggiewes said:


> I am halfway through putting my catalog on the Animal Crossing app that I like to use. Wow! I didn't realize there were so many variations of furniture! Looking at it all, we really do have a large amount of furniture. I feel like if the islands were not color locked to normal furniture variations, it would feel like we have more options.
> 
> I could understand color-locking the NMT furniture to encourage trading, but there is so much on here that I don't understand why the developers decided to color-lock normal furniture. It would feel so much better if we could see all of these different color variations in Nook's Cranny.



Yes exactly! I think they did this so more people (especially collectors) are kind of forced to spend money on a nintendo online subscription. It is pretty icky imo. I feel like people who bought the game and don't want to play online should be able to have access to just as many things as people who do have an online subscription. Or even if you do have an online subscription, you should at least just have the option to collect different colors of things on your own if you want to. Sometimes it's incredibly anxiety provoking for people to trade online with people they don't know just to get another color of something.


----------



## John Wick

Instead of color variations how about actual new furniture. :-/

NEW LEAF items please.

I'm sick of the two sofas.


----------



## Xane_MM

John Wick said:


> NEW LEAF items please.


Agreed. I've noticed in screenshots that some of New Horizons' stuff came from New Leaf, so why not bring _everything_ from New Leaf to this game?

That'd bring the Nintendo items with it, so I could have Peach's parasol/umbrella, so I'd like that too!

*Oh*, and they need to let people hold umbrellas indoors like wands (and to go with that, let humans and villagers hold wands like Reese did during Wedding Season at Harv's Island). If Peach's cute parasol does return to New Horizons, I'd like to get nice indoor shots which would be impossible if it continues to only allow umbrellas outdoors.


----------



## -Lumi-

I. Hate. Campsite. Games.

Lopez, darling, please just move in 

I wish there was some sort of skill to them at least?? The random guessing is making my blood boil. There’s no pattern to the choices (at least not that I can see?) and it takes forever to even ask them to move in! Lopez was just rambling about whatever for a while and now he keeps wanting to play games for clothes. This is so frustrating


----------



## JKDOS

-Lumi- said:


> I. Hate. Campsite. Games.
> 
> Lopez, darling, please just move in
> 
> I wish there was some sort of skill to them at least?? The random guessing is making my blood boil. There’s no pattern to the choices (at least not that I can see?) and it takes forever to even ask them to move in! Lopez was just rambling about whatever for a while and now he keeps wanting to play games for clothes. This is so frustrating



You don't have to win, just keep talking to them and playing, and in a couple minutes, they will agree to move in.


I hate that it takes 3 days to convinced an Amiibo camper to move in, when random campers agree to move in on on the same day you meet them.


----------



## -Lumi-

JKDOS said:


> You don't have to win, just keep talking to them and playing, and in a couple minutes, they will agree to move in.
> 
> 
> I hate that it takes 3 days to convinced an Amiibo camper to move in, when random campers agree to move in on on the same day you meet them.



I was talking to him for ages and every time he’d say “maybe I should move here...” he’d then say it was up to the fates to decide and we should play for it  he did that three or four times before finally saying he’d move in only to want to kick out Egbert.  The Campsite is just mocking me lol.

That sounds really frustrating about the amiibo villagers though! I haven’t tried to move in any amiibo villagers and now I’m glad I haven’t


----------



## JKDOS

-Lumi- said:


> I was talking to him for ages and every time he’d say “maybe I should move here...” he’d then say it was up to the fates to decide and we should play for it  he did that three or four times before finally saying he’d move in only to want to kick out Egbert.  The Campsite is just mocking me lol.



Must all be random then.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

-Lumi- said:


> I. Hate. Campsite. Games.
> 
> Lopez, darling, please just move in
> 
> I wish there was some sort of skill to them at least?? The random guessing is making my blood boil. There’s no pattern to the choices (at least not that I can see?) and it takes forever to even ask them to move in! Lopez was just rambling about whatever for a while and now he keeps wanting to play games for clothes. This is so frustrating


I just always pick the first option (red or hearts iirc).  But, yes, it’s a pain to go through.  I did have one camper give up on my guessing abilities and just go talk to Isabelle.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i had to give up today because of the snowboys. first i had to get rid of my campsite area to get snowballs to spawn, and then no matter what i did they wouldnt stack!! i had the perfect ratio but then because they wouldnt go together it ruined it and the snowboy taunted me with "i was almost perfect." yeah buddy, i know :/


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

oh also im angry when label comes and is like "i want to see a goth outfit" and the piece she always gives me is the tacky *** vampire costume in the purple varient. girl do you even know what goth is????


----------



## mayor.lauren

John Wick said:


> Winter has ruined the game for me.
> 
> Ocular migraines and I literally threw up from pain and eye spasms.
> 
> It's vile.
> White everwhere, I can't see or think properly.
> It's like a blender in my eyes.
> Utterly revolting.
> 
> It has always been the reason I've deleted past AC towns since 2005, and now with NH, I am on the verge of deleting my game again, because of the hideous, sickening, unnatural snow.
> 
> I can't play like this!
> Ill over it.


THIS. I have always hated winter in this game, and I will continue to hate winter in this game forever. I want nothing more than to tt forward to spring, since I don't really care about Toy Day, but the perfectionist in me hates having my switch on a different date. Nothing looks good in this forsaken snow. I hate it.


----------



## Starboard

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i had to give up today because of the snowboys. first i had to get rid of my campsite area to get snowballs to spawn, and then no matter what i did they wouldnt stack!! i had the perfect ratio but then because they wouldnt go together it ruined it and the snowboy taunted me with "i was almost perfect." yeah buddy, i know :/


Yeah I was trying to build one near a lake and it wouldn't stack. I know it's because it was too close to the lake but I still can't help being annoyed that this game has such an aversion to things being too close to each other. It's probably to do with not trapping players but I find that extremely unlikely/impossible most of the time and don't they have the rescue service for that anyway?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

love that ive given kabuki like, 8 different kimonos and he wears his basic one all the time :/


----------



## TheDuke55

JKDOS said:


> I'm holding out hope that one of the new Nook's Cranny upgrades will provide all colors for furniture.
> 
> I still highly disagree with color locking Nook Miles furniture.


Man that would be awesome. Or somehow make Reese and Cyrus be in the Nook shop as a customization workshop.

I find it annoying how loud the ocean and waterfalls are. They take priority over everything. Why?



SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> love that ive given kabuki like, 8 different kimonos and he wears his basic one all the time :/


Kiki is always wearing this shirt that makes her look like the Boss Baby (that god awful movie) and no matter how many shirts I give her she only wears that suit. I thought it was going to be a cute construction vest...I was so wrong.


----------



## Mairen

I'm getting scared with what the community has seemed to turn into that Nintendo is going to take away any of the fun activities left in the game because everyone wants everything right away and with no effort.

Every day I see so many posts of "I hate how I have to pop balloons to get diys!" Or "I cant make a perfect snow boy! This game is so unfair for not just handing me the diys for free". Next I'm expecting to start seeing "catching bugs and fish is too hard, why cant the game just make them jump into my net automatic".

I'm starting to honestly feel scared that the next animal crossing is going to be babied down with no fun activities to do any more because so many people want everything just handed to them for free with 0 challenge. I'm not saying animal  crossing should be difficult, but it's not difficult.

These activities are meant to be fun little challenges to give you something to work for and reasons to play. You aren't supposed to log on at the start of each season and just have everything handed to you because you cannot stand not having everything from day 1. (Those snow boys so many people are pouting about are available for 3 months, not 3 days. Just practice! You have so much time to learn how to make them).

You haven't lost the game if you dont get every single available item right away. Either trade with people for what you are missing or just shrug it off and try again next year.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Mairen said:


> I'm getting scared with what the community has seemed to turn into that Nintendo is going to take away any of the fun activities left in the game because everyone wants everything right away and with no effort.
> 
> Every day I see so many posts of "I hate how I have to pop balloons to get diys!" Or "I cant make a perfect snow boy! This game is so unfair for not just handing me the diys for free". Next I'm expecting to start seeing "catching bugs and fish is too hard, why cant the game just make them jump into my net automatic".
> 
> I'm starting to honestly feel scared that the next animal crossing is going to be babied down with no fun activities to do any more because so many people want everything just handed to them for free with 0 challenge. I'm not saying animal  crossing should be difficult, but it's not difficult.
> 
> These activities are meant to be fun little challenges to give you something to work for and reasons to play. You aren't supposed to log on at the start of each season and just have everything handed to you because you cannot stand not having everything from day 1. (Those snow boys so many people are pouting about are available for 3 months, not 3 days. Just practice! You have so much time to learn how to make them).
> 
> You haven't lost the game if you dont get every single available item right away. Either trade with people for what you are missing or just shrug it off and try again next year.



i get most of this, but i think stuff dealing with the rng is a valid criticism. when people say the balloons are annoying, theyre not wanting to be handed the diys, its that you can sometimes go for weeks trying to get diys from balloons and not get a single one. its ridiculous for what is suppose to be a relaxing game, and not everyone can get on every single day to pop a ton of balloons. (and even then, i do and still sometimes cant get any diys for days) the snowboys have really ruined some peoples enjoyment during winter with how tedious it is.


----------



## -Lumi-

Mairen said:


> I'm getting scared with what the community has seemed to turn into that Nintendo is going to take away any of the fun activities left in the game because everyone wants everything right away and with no effort.
> 
> Every day I see so many posts of "I hate how I have to pop balloons to get diys!" Or "I cant make a perfect snow boy! This game is so unfair for not just handing me the diys for free". Next I'm expecting to start seeing "catching bugs and fish is too hard, why cant the game just make them jump into my net automatic".
> 
> I'm starting to honestly feel scared that the next animal crossing is going to be babied down with no fun activities to do any more because so many people want everything just handed to them for free with 0 challenge. I'm not saying animal  crossing should be difficult, but it's not difficult.
> 
> These activities are meant to be fun little challenges to give you something to work for and reasons to play. You aren't supposed to log on at the start of each season and just have everything handed to you because you cannot stand not having everything from day 1. (Those snow boys so many people are pouting about are available for 3 months, not 3 days. Just practice! You have so much time to learn how to make them).
> 
> You haven't lost the game if you dont get every single available item right away. Either trade with people for what you are missing or just shrug it off and try again next year.



I hear you, but I think some of the complaints are valid.

I don’t mind that DIYs come from balloons - what bothers me is that certain DIYs _only _come in balloons and the spawn rate is terrible. Especially when seasonal DIYs overlap with holidays. Sure, I can wait until next year for the DIYs I’m missing (and that’s what I’ll have to do for some) but it feels like Nintendo didn’t double check this method? I really don’t understand why the DIYs can’t be found on the beach, crafted by villagers, or thought up by our characters after finding enough materials. It feels like an arbitrary way to pad out the game (having to hunt for DIYs next year), _or _as a way to push the online membership.

New Horizons feels like it relies on online play more than New Leaf did and that bothers me because you have to pay for online this time. You need online for custom designs, to get different furniture variations, and to a certain point it feels like you need online to collect all the seasonal DIYs unless you’re able to put the time into hunting down balloons. It’s silly.

The snow people I’m a little more iffy on. I think it wouldn’t bother me so much if their hints were actually helpful (stop just saying you’re so close to being perfect and tell me if you need to be bigger or smaller lol). I think having only perfect snowboys give out DIYs make sense! I think it would still be nice if all snowboys gave out large snowflakes but that’s just me.

I hope people aren’t complaining about catching fish & bugs but maybe I just haven’t seen them. I find those to be the best part of animal crossing, I much prefer how fishing is done in this game vs Stardew Valley for example. I think the complaints about mechanics new to New Horizons are valid - they’re new mechanics that still have kinks to be worked out. Pointing out their flaws doesn’t mean the community is going to want bugs to fly into our nets but who knows. Fingers crossed Nintendo doesn’t change bug and fish catching at least!


----------



## meggiewes

Mairen said:


> I'm getting scared with what the community has seemed to turn into that Nintendo is going to take away any of the fun activities left in the game because everyone wants everything right away and with no effort.
> 
> Every day I see so many posts of "I hate how I have to pop balloons to get diys!" Or "I cant make a perfect snow boy! This game is so unfair for not just handing me the diys for free". Next I'm expecting to start seeing "catching bugs and fish is too hard, why cant the game just make them jump into my net automatic".
> 
> I'm starting to honestly feel scared that the next animal crossing is going to be babied down with no fun activities to do any more because so many people want everything just handed to them for free with 0 challenge. I'm not saying animal  crossing should be difficult, but it's not difficult.
> 
> These activities are meant to be fun little challenges to give you something to work for and reasons to play. You aren't supposed to log on at the start of each season and just have everything handed to you because you cannot stand not having everything from day 1. (Those snow boys so many people are pouting about are available for 3 months, not 3 days. Just practice! You have so much time to learn how to make them).
> 
> You haven't lost the game if you dont get every single available item right away. Either trade with people for what you are missing or just shrug it off and try again next year.



I agree with you. I don't remember this amount of complaining with New Leaf. It really feels like people are getting super stressed out for building snowboys of all things! They had three different snow people in New Leaf and I don't remember people complaining because they couldn't figure out how to build Snowmama vs Snowpapa vs Snowboy. To be perfectly honest, I never got the hang of building Snowboy because I would roll the snowballs too big. 

I do understand the annoyance with DIYs from balloons though. I think they should have made DIY balloons a different color (like orange) and keep the spawn rate between balloons.


----------



## Starboard

-Lumi- said:


> New Horizons feels like it relies on online play more than New Leaf did and that bothers me because you have to pay for online this time. You need online for custom designs, to get different furniture variations, and to a certain point it feels like you need online to collect all the seasonal DIYs unless you’re able to put the time into hunting down balloons. It’s silly.


Don't forget you can't get all the fruit without Online either. And there are DIYs that require all the fruit. The amount of stuff you can't have without Online is insulting really, everyone already paid a ton for this game. New Leaf didn't have these restrictions.

Also not everyone is comfortable with trading tons of things with strangers and I don't think they should be penalised for that. That's not what Animal Crossing used to be.


----------



## MidnightAura

Starboard said:


> Don't forget you can't get all the fruit without Online either. And there are DIYs that require all the fruit. The amount of stuff you can't have without Online is insulting really, everyone already paid a ton for this game. New Leaf didn't have these restrictions.
> 
> Also not everyone is comfortable with trading tons of things with strangers and I don't think they should be penalised for that. That's not what Animal Crossing used to be.



I totally agree with that, I hate that something as basic as fruit now has to be traded for. I don’t agree with It. Nor do I agree with certain coloured items being restricted to your airport colour. I think that’s a horrible decision.


----------



## Nezzy

I wish villagers could still visit your home! Wouldnt it be awesome if we could host parties or something. Now the events are all set on a certain date, but it would be nice if we could also create our own events somehow! Maybe this is not really a complaint but it would have been way better if they expanded on the possibilities that were already in previous games instead of leave things out.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020

Oh and also, I hate how hard it is to find seasonal recipes. I just dont have the time but I was super excited to collect all the mushroom diys, but guess what? I couldnt get a single one! Super dissapointing, games are supposed to be fun and not stressful and disapointing.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Starboard said:


> Don't forget you can't get all the fruit without Online either. And there are DIYs that require all the fruit. The amount of stuff you can't have without Online is insulting really, everyone already paid a ton for this game. New Leaf didn't have these restrictions.
> 
> Also not everyone is comfortable with trading tons of things with strangers and I don't think they should be penalised for that. That's not what Animal Crossing used to be.



yes! i hate when games penalize people for not having friends to play with and trade with! i went for months not getting any color varients or the other fruit in the games until i got fed up and joined nookazon despite my anxiety. and from there on i realized how big of a tool needing to trade is.

it doesnt even feel right to me either when i trade most of the time because like you're most likely to pay a higher price for everything rather than if you just had friends you could probably get this stuff for free. it sort of feels like a punishment to me lol


----------



## Starboard

Why is Sable still going on about sunny weather and making shorter sleeves in the dead of winter


----------



## -Lumi-

Starboard said:


> Don't forget you can't get all the fruit without Online either. And there are DIYs that require all the fruit. The amount of stuff you can't have without Online is insulting really, everyone already paid a ton for this game. New Leaf didn't have these restrictions.
> 
> Also not everyone is comfortable with trading tons of things with strangers and I don't think they should be penalised for that. That's not what Animal Crossing used to be.



Oh my goodness _yes_. I knew I was forgetting something. It’s ridiculous that you need online play to get all the fruits. The game was literally on about how amazing the ~mystery islands~ were only for the islands to have one other kind of fruit? And I think before Leif was introduced you needed online to get different flower types, too. 

It’s frustrating because Animal Crossing is already a social game. If people want to trade online they will - Nintendo didn’t need to add in these exclusive items. There would’ve already been people who would play online! Hiding fruit, flowers, custom designs, and furniture behind a pay wall (for an already expensive game!) is frustrating. When I didn’t have an online membership Animal Crossing was such a different experience :/


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I get it and everything, but I think part of the reason seasonal DIYs are so low and only balloons now mostly due to Bunny Day complaints. You found Bunny Day recipies from villagers bottles and balloons but the spawn rate was too high. Especially the eggs. It was too easy. Now they are only from baloons and the spawn rate is too low and their are complaints. It would be nice to have a happy medium but you also have to realize that happy is realitive. You can make everyone happy and some people will alway be unhappy no matrer what.


----------



## twisty

I just wish upgrades to Nook's Cranny will be added soon! I've spent the fall remodeling my island, but I only ever see the same furniture at the shop, and feel like there's not much to work toward after I finish my remodel, since there's no town shopping area to fill up or town tree to grow, like in New Leaf. It just feels like, due to the patch system, basic game progression has become super slow. I don't mind the holidays being patched in, but I wish the base game had include more town upgrades to work toward.


----------



## -Lumi-

twisty said:


> I just wish upgrades to Nook's Cranny will be added soon! I've spent the fall remodeling my island, but I only ever see the same furniture at the shop, and feel like there's not much to work toward after I finish my remodel, since there's no town shopping area to fill up or town tree to grow, like in New Leaf. It just feels like, due to the patch system, basic game progression has become super slow. I don't mind the holidays being patched in, but I wish the base game had include more town upgrades to work toward.



I agree! I don’t mind having holidays added via updates but it feels like they took advantage of that fact and left a lot of things out to make the updates more fun. Ie: Leif coming in an update instead of just already being there, Redd being added in an update, etc.

It feels like the game was released with a good chunk of content missing so that it could be added in via updates which bothers me. I really hope they update Nooks soon (and introduce a bunch of new furniture) because seeing the same like ... 12 furniture pieces is disheartening.


----------



## jenikinz

Fed up with making snowboys. I use the tricks but I just get "so close" The first few I made were perfect using the cement path, but the last several (using the same method that worked the first few times) keeps getting me the "so close" message. It is super frustrating. I am only able to get on the game once a week right now, so the completist in me is going to have to just accept the fact I will not have all the frozen DIYs.
Yes, I am salty...and I allowed to feel how I feel about, this is the rant thread after all, it is here for ranting.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Getting sick if it snowing every day. Because that means I'll be digging up a bunch of unwanted flowers the next day.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

DaviddivaD said:


> Getting sick if it snowing every day. Because that means I'll be digging up a bunch of unwanted flowers the next day.



when its snowing it looks beautiful and i love the little festive noises added to the music, but then i remember that ill have like 50 new flowers and it ruins it


----------



## Starboard

DaviddivaD said:


> Getting sick if it snowing every day. Because that means I'll be digging up a bunch of unwanted flowers the next day.


This is me!!! I love the snow so much... But it comes at such a price 

I feel like after a month of digging up flowers I'll be completely over it and just let them spread again like I did before my mass cull. That was only like a week ago too. I can't even fathom doing the transparent pattern trick because I have so many scattered flowers it'll kill me and my town will sound like plastic when I run LOL


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Starboard said:


> This is me!!! I love the snow so much... But it comes at such a price
> 
> I feel like after a month of digging up flowers I'll be completely over it and just let them spread again like I did before my mass cull. That was only like a week ago too. I can't even fathom doing the transparent pattern trick because I have so many scattered flowers it'll kill me and my town will sound like plastic when I run LOL



oh my gosh i hadnt even thought of the noises my island would make if i did the transparent trick, thats hilarious lmao

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020

ALSO ive been leaving snowballs out and checking on them every so often and ive still not found a single dung beetle in 2-3 days :/ like come on i just want one lol


----------



## Starboard

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> oh my gosh i hadnt even thought of the noises my island would make if i did the transparent trick, thats hilarious lmao


I know 

I wish they'd drastically reduce the flower spawn rate from rain and snow. Especially snow since it seems to snow every second day on my island! It really does ruin the experience somewhat.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> ALSO ive been leaving snowballs out and checking on them every so often and ive still not found a single dung beetle in 2-3 days :/ like come on i just want one lol


Trying going in and out of a building, check for beetle, repeat.  I scared off about half a dozen before I got one, but that method got them to spawn in a reasonable amount of time.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020

And flower whack-a-mole is my life now.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> Why is Sable still going on about sunny weather and making shorter sleeves in the dead of winter


It's not in the update yet 


-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness _yes_. I knew I was forgetting something. It’s ridiculous that you need online play to get all the fruits. The game was literally on about how amazing the ~mystery islands~ were only for the islands to have one other kind of fruit? And I think before Leif was introduced you needed online to get different flower types, too.
> 
> It’s frustrating because Animal Crossing is already a social game. If people want to trade online they will - Nintendo didn’t need to add in these exclusive items. There would’ve already been people who would play online! Hiding fruit, flowers, custom designs, and furniture behind a pay wall (for an already expensive game!) is frustrating. When I didn’t have an online membership Animal Crossing was such a different experience :/


Nintendo is just reaching for more money at this point. Locking stuff behind online is essentially pay2play. You can't even have another island unless you're willing to fork out enough cash for an entire system.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> Nintendo is just reaching for more money at this point. Locking stuff behind online is essentially pay2play. You can't even have another island unless you're willing to fork out enough cash for an entire system.


Yeah, I remember posts with people hoping this game doesn't go the way of paid DLC, but I don't think what it's doing is really all that different. I'm not blaming Nintendo for being a business, but I really don't think all this locking is necessary to keep them afloat lol. People will use Online regardless, they don't have to ruin it for those who don't want to.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Starboard said:


> Yeah, I remember posts with people hoping this game doesn't go the way of paid DLC, but I don't think what it's doing is really all that different. I'm not blaming Nintendo for being a business, but I really don't think all this locking is necessary to keep them afloat lol. People will use Online regardless, they don't have to ruin it for those who don't want to.



i always saw that people thought they were going to go paid dlc because they list the current updates as free, however i think they do that because if they didnt, surely a lot of people would be asking if its free or not

but yeah i agree that what theyre doing isnt too different, as theyre holding stuff back until every couple months to drop a little content to keep people coming back and then not doing anything. i really wish the updates had a bit more stuff tbh because now when i see "four years of updates planned" i really think they made them small just to string people along


----------



## Starboard

Yeah it can be a bit frustrating waiting months for new content that was already in New Leaf. I actually don't mind it all that much though, it does give me things to look forward to, and also the only feature I'd like to make a return _fast_ is Tortimer's mini game island! A lot of the time I find myself wanting to play more but I don't feel like doing the usual chores.

By the way I wanna say that I'm glad that this forum is kind, before I joined I saw someone talking about how they didn't like item locking on Reddit and they were being downvoted and insulted and it was awful! I'm sure that was an isolated incident but made me scared to ever mention it. I'm glad it's civil here haha.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> Yeah it can be a bit frustrating waiting months for new content that was already in New Leaf. I actually don't mind it all that much though, it does give me things to look forward to, and also the only feature I'd like to make a return _fast_ is Tortimer's mini game island! A lot of the time I find myself wanting to play more but I don't feel like doing the usual chores.
> 
> By the way I wanna say that I'm glad that this forum is kind, before I joined I saw someone talking about how they didn't like item locking on Reddit and they were being downvoted and insulted and it was awful! I'm sure that was an isolated incident but made me scared to ever mention it. I'm glad it's civil here haha.


Reddit is a cyst pool. Just like tumblr and twitter. They're all essentially echo-chambers. I don't mind the wait either and it is kind of cool to see what kind of content they bring, but the last update was lackluster. The holidays were a given so the hair and extra emotions are cool, but you really can't get a lot of mileage out of those.


----------



## Airysuit

I want info signs back at the museum 

I want to order more than 5 items a day

I want to be able to write letters without immediately sending it. WHY. IS. THIS. NOT. A. THING.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Man, controller hypersensitivity is super-duper fun when riverscaping. Why yes, broken controller, Matty DID want to place a water tile in the exact opposite direction he was facing


----------



## JKDOS

airysuit said:


> I want to order more than 5 items a day
> 
> I want to be able to write letters without immediately sending it. WHY. IS. THIS. NOT. A. THING.



I'd also like to go back to receiving mail twice a day. 5am/5pm


----------



## Sara?

To be honest i do something real bad which is compare NH to NL whoch are not comparable even though they belong to the same franchise, they where develop with different technologies and in different time periods so ultimately they are different games. but i guess i do compare it with it since its with i am familiarized with so to say.

so once this said for me im just hoping for more in-depth gameplay and inmersion such as more personalized and more particular personalities and dialogues for each villager, in order to create unique relations between villagers and my character as well as create unique moments .
I am also hoping for big upgrades to NCP such as  Nooks cranny, able sister, a re-vamp of poor Label! And most importantly for me, bring Brewster back bahhahaha.

Another important aspect for me is to instead of getting stuck with the past i want more innovation in regards of gameplay dynamics, harvesting pumpkins was a good start ! As it was something new ! This is the kind of thing i am hoping for, boldness, uniqueness, personalization, variations etc


----------



## PhantomSavage

I just wanna be able to talk to my villagers again. New Leaf was my first AC game and sure, that game's dialogue was dumbed down in comparison to previous games but it was nowhere as bad as in NH. It barley took me around a month of playing until I basically knew all the dialogue my villagers can say which is really sad when it took months of playing daily for me to get tired of my NL villagers. Sometimes I'll walk up to a villager and they'll only say something like "Let's have fun today!" like..what? How was that a conversation?

It's also pretty annoying when you'll barley talk to a villager twice in one day and they'll say "Does it seem like I'm seeing a lot of you today?" when this should only come up after talking to them several times. The villagers are really more like little moving decorations on your island than actual villagers now that they don't even ask for you to do little tasks like grab them fruit now. It's super rare for a villager to ask to play treasure hunt but they love to buy and sell stuff off you :/ I just hope that one day there will be a big dialogue update in the near future. I've noticed that with just about every update theres little bits of dialogue added but nowhere near the amount that there was in previous entries.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

PhantomSavage said:


> It's also pretty annoying when you'll barley talk to a villager twice in one day and they'll say "Does it seem like I'm seeing a lot of you today?" when this should only come up after talking to them several times.



this!!! i remember when i was so excited to start talking to my villagers when i first started nh and so i talked to them multiple times and got "is this island not big enough for both of us" or something like that the third time i talked to someone and it kind of put me off of talking to them because i thought they hated that i was talking to them


----------



## Berrymia

I’m once again super annoyed that we can store bugs, fish, huge items and literally everything BUT flowers, bushes and trees. WHY NINTENDO, WHYYYY


----------



## JKDOS

Berrymia said:


> I’m once again super annoyed that we can store bugs, fish, huge items and literally everything BUT flowers, bushes and trees. WHY NINTENDO, WHYYYY



Or DIY cards.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

okay, i really feel sorry for the people who cant have much time with this game but want all the bugs
im missing the three hardest beetles from july so ive tt back, cleared out a mystery island, and even ADDED palm trees and still nothing over an hour later

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020



JKDOS said:


> Or DIY cards.



i still dont get why nintendo hasnt done anything about card storage. like they literally can just give us a little card box even to just put cards in and itd be way better than just not being able to store them at all. why force us to get diys we already have from villagers and have no way to store them??


----------



## iamjohnporter67

The way you get DIYS in this game sucks because with seasonal diys you can on;y get them from balloon gifts only. Why not get them from our villagers crafting or the diy bottles? The Halloween Event did the DIYs really well!


----------



## azurill

Berrymia said:


> I’m once again super annoyed that we can store bugs, fish, huge items and literally everything BUT flowers, bushes and trees. WHY NINTENDO, WHYYYY


I really wish we could store them . It makes no sense that we can’t. Storing extra DIY’s would also be great.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

iamjohnporter67 said:


> The way you get DIYS in this game sucks because with seasonal diys you can on;y get them from balloon gifts only. Why not get them from our villagers crafting or the diy bottles? The Halloween Event did the DIYs really well!



ive had people in a small discord server ask people if they had any extra festive diys because they had found NONE so far. this was just yesterday and nobody had any extras and in fact, barely had any themselves, with only around a week left until christmas. people cant even decorate for the holidays because balloon only!!!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020

also going back to the beetles, even when it was july and august, my horrible rng is so bad i saw the horned hercules _twice _and the other two _once_

in two whole months of searching late at night


----------



## Pintuition

I feel like I've been going crazy the last few days- it's been almost impossible to get any of the festive DIYs. I am besides myself. I've spent 1-3 hours a day balloon hunting and have walked away with nothing in the last two days. That is ridiculous IMO. I really liked how you could get the Halloween DIYs from residents who were crafting. It gave you an opportunity to get at least one DIY a day without it taking forever. At this rate, I'll have none of the DIYs I was hoping for by Christmas. It's not a huge deal but it is kind of irritating. They need to make changes to the balloon mechanics if they're going to hold events like this in the future.


----------



## Starboard

They really should have made the Festive DIYs the same as the Halloween ones, obtainable from crafting villagers. I don't know why they didn't, they're both upcoming holidays. Why put players through stress trying to get the festive ones just to decorate their town for Christmas? We only get a small window of time to farm them and appreciate them on our island, even _if_ we manage to get them right away, which many people are struggling with.

I don't know why Nintendo makes such weird decisions!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Starboard said:


> They really should have made the Festive DIYs the same as the Halloween ones, obtainable from crafting villagers. I don't know why they didn't, they're both upcoming holidays. Why put players through stress trying to get the festive ones just to decorate their town for Christmas? We only get a small window of time to farm them and appreciate them on our island, even _if_ we manage to get them right away, which many people are struggling with.
> 
> I don't know why Nintendo makes such weird decisions!


I think since I started in March I've only gotten one seasonal crafting DIY from a balloon and that was when I put more effort into finding balloons... Guess I need to start farming to make it in time


----------



## -Lumi-

Starboard said:


> They really should have made the Festive DIYs the same as the Halloween ones, obtainable from crafting villagers. I don't know why they didn't, they're both upcoming holidays. Why put players through stress trying to get the festive ones just to decorate their town for Christmas? We only get a small window of time to farm them and appreciate them on our island, even _if_ we manage to get them right away, which many people are struggling with.
> 
> I don't know why Nintendo makes such weird decisions!



I completely agree! I don't understand why Toy Day and Halloween are being treated differently in terms of DIYs? I loved the way they did the DIYs for Halloween. We were able to find Spooky DIYs _all month long _which was wonderful! Plus we could obtain the spooky DIYs in a couple different ways, it was the first time I wasn't stressed about finding DIYs lol. I'm not sure why Festive DIYs are being limited to essentially a week before Christmas and are only obtainable via balloons? It's so strange. I haven't been able to get one DIY via balloon yet. I'm so grateful to this forum otherwise my island wouldn't look festive at all!


----------



## AlyssaAC

I’m agreeing with everyone else on the diy hunting... These festive diys are really hard for me to find, I’ve been at this for two hours and maybe only have gotten four balloons and no diys... I really wish the balloons would appear every five minutes and not skip any every so often... This is just sooo time consuming and frustrating...


----------



## Starboard

A l y s s a said:


> I’m agreeing with everyone else on the diy hunting... These festive diys are really hard for me to find, I’ve been at this for two hours and maybe only have gotten four balloons and no diys... I really wish the balloons would appear every five minutes and not skip any every so often... This is just sooo time consuming and frustrating...


I'm not sure if you're already doing this, but I think they're more likely to spawn if you enter Nook's Cranny, the Ables or the museum then come back out. It has to be before the time ends in a 4 or a 9 though, and most of the time you should see them on the beach a minute later.

Also they fly in the direction of the wind, so you can check the chimney smoke to make sure you're waiting at the right side of the island


----------



## ReeBear

Grinding for DIYs is no fun at all :’) Just giving in and buying the DIYs bc I don’t have the spoons for actual real life commitments, let alone hoping to get the right kind of balloon spawn. Acnh whyyyy ;-; I just wanna relax when I play


----------



## John Wick

I can't incessantly gush over something I don't like, and am tired of having to defend my very valid complaints about missing/lack of NL items.

Some folks might be happy being simple wood farmers, but I ain't one of them. >..<


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Sorry probably the wrong thread for this but does anyone have suggestions of where I could trade for holiday DIYs? Or are they so hard to come across that there are none? My winter vacation doesn't start until Toy Day itself so I'm worried it'll come without me getting a single one...


----------



## KimiyoCake

Ugh Today was supposed to be the day I hunt villagers and BAM Isabelle says theres a camper in my campsite. And I was told that if there's a camper you can't hunt villagers on mystery islands Dx I'm so pissed!  100% of the time my campers are ugly T__T


----------



## John Wick

I can't get into RS!

K.K. and a big festive tree are totally blocking me, and Teddy is on the right.

Please move K.K. to The Roost, if we ever get it.

Or move him away from the door.

I seriously can't get in!


----------



## Livia

KimiyoCake said:


> Ugh Today was supposed to be the day I hunt villagers and BAM Isabelle says theres a camper in my campsite. And I was told that if there's a camper you can't hunt villagers on mystery islands Dx I'm so pissed!  100% of the time my campers are ugly T__T



Did you try going to a nook miles island to see if there is a villager on it? That would be really annoying if a camper messed up villager hunting.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

KimiyoCake said:


> Ugh Today was supposed to be the day I hunt villagers and BAM Isabelle says theres a camper in my campsite. And I was told that if there's a camper you can't hunt villagers on mystery islands Dx I'm so pissed!  100% of the time my campers are ugly T__T


I can 100% confirm that this is not the case. I’ve had times where I’ve had an open slot and a camper and I could hunt islands for villagers. The only time I used the camper I when I had an open slot was because it had my parents’ dreamy on it.


----------



## KimiyoCake

Livia said:


> Did you try going to a nook miles island to see if there is a villager on it? That would be really annoying if a camper messed up villager hunting.


!!! I just tried and there is a villager that spawned! My goodness, I feel like my friend lied to me about how they weren't able to see villagers spawn when having a camper in their campsite -___-


----------



## AlyssaAC

Starboard said:


> I'm not sure if you're already doing this, but I think they're more likely to spawn if you enter Nook's Cranny, the Ables or the museum then come back out. It has to be before the time ends in a 4 or a 9 though, and most of the time you should see them on the beach a minute later.
> 
> Also they fly in the direction of the wind, so you can check the chimney smoke to make sure you're waiting at the right side of the island



Thank you soooo much for this tip! It finally help both my mom and I to get the rest of the festive diys recipes, so all we need is the one that Jingle gives out on toy day and well finally have them all. So again, thank you!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

my villagers, wearing short sleeves while there is snow everywhere; "lovely weather, isnt it!" "im going to lay in the grass"

girl it looks like youre freezing, what you mean "lovely weather" ?????


----------



## Starboard

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> my villagers, wearing short sleeves while there is snow everywhere; "lovely weather, isnt it!" "im going to lay in the grass"
> 
> girl it looks like youre freezing, what you mean "lovely weather" ?????


I think they forgot to update dialogue for winter, that would explain Sable still talking about sun and shorter sleeves as well 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020



A l y s s a said:


> Thank you soooo much for this tip! It finally help both my mom and I to get the rest of the festive diys recipes, so all we need is the one that Jingle gives out on toy day and well finally have them all. So again, thank you!


Glad to help! I'm not sure why it all has to be so specific but I'm glad people figured it out


----------



## mermaidshelf

I wish clean up service included flowers too  Also I wish it would take a bit more than just what's right next to you. I'm trying to clear down 2 levels of cliffs but it's taking forever. Also I wish there were a better way to decide whether you want the corner of a body of water to be at a 90 degree angle or shaved off.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

why do they decide to make a resource you need scarcer than the others?? it used to happen to me with regular wood and now i get barely any gold ornaments. so far today i have gotten six blue ones, five red ones, and one gold!


----------



## Starboard

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> why do they decide to make a resource you need scarcer than the others?? it used to happen to me with regular wood and now i get barely any gold ornaments. so far today i have gotten six blue ones, five red ones, and one gold!


Yeah, like what do they expect us to do with all those extra red and blue ones? There's only one DIY that doesn't use gold but even if we made a bunch of illuminated snowflakes we'll still have a ton of red ornaments left. All we can do is sell them so I don't even get the point of making the spawn rates different. 

Well at least they spawn easier than the acorns and pinecones, I don't want to complain too much lol.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I am so fed up of harvesting balloons for 1+ hours a night and only getting one or two DIY recipes. Why do they make it so hard? Why can't we just get festive recipes from villagers or some other way than rubbish unreliable RNG. Seasonal recipes shouldn't be such a chore to get. (and yes I know it's a common complaint but I'm just so fed up, I think I only have 2 or 3 recipes after almost 20 days of grinding!)


----------



## KimiyoCake

I'm sad that we can't do diagonal waterfalls D;


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I think they forgot to update dialogue for winter, that would explain Sable still talking about sun and shorter sleeves as well
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020
> 
> 
> Glad to help! I'm not sure why it all has to be so specific but I'm glad people figured it out


It's such an oversight. I like the game, but it disappoints me on many levels. Something like changing dialouge should had been a thing during the Halloween/JingleTurkey updates. You can't tell me that it wouldn't be possible to make this minor change with the updates. They've had enough time to do this right.

Nothing about this game interests me all that much right now. All I am doing daily is making a snowman to get the DIY. I did a Xmas themed area, but it'll be gutted in about a week. It's so weird that they have us grind for the DIY and by the time we get it all, it's almost too late to even use it. It's like they expect us to grind and use it for next Xmas. Bruh come on.

The 15th for decorations is too late. I had a tree and lights on my house in the beginning of December. That's when we should had been able to start getting the stuff. The way they're doing things, it's like they expect us to cheat to put it up sooner or just admit defeat and not bother decorating until all the holidays come out next year.

I like the game, I really do, but it feels more like a spin-off where decorating outside is the main focus and everything else is put on the backburner. Sort of like HHD, but it's HHD2.


----------



## Burumun

TheDuke55 said:


> I did a Xmas themed area, but it'll be gutted in about a week. It's so weird that they have us grind for the DIY and by the time we get it all, it's almost too late to even use it. It's like they expect us to grind and use it for next Xmas. Bruh come on.
> 
> The 15th for decorations is too late. I had a tree and lights on my house in the beginning of December. That's when we should had been able to start getting the stuff. The way they're doing things, it's like they expect us to cheat to put it up sooner or just admit defeat and not bother decorating until all the holidays come out next year.


This annoys me so much. I managed to grind out all the balloon DIYs this year, so yay, at least I'll be able to use them next year (assuming they don't add a huge set of new ones I decide I need first), but yeah, by the time you get all them, it's too late to actually decorate for the season you're in. Granted, they can't do anything about the fact that Christmas is in December, but it really annoyed me that they chose to limit most of the fall DIYs to November, the last month of fall.


----------



## -Lumi-

TheDuke55 said:


> It's such an oversight. I like the game, but it disappoints me on many levels. Something like changing dialouge should had been a thing during the Halloween/JingleTurkey updates. You can't tell me that it wouldn't be possible to make this minor change with the updates. They've had enough time to do this right.
> 
> Nothing about this game interests me all that much right now. All I am doing daily is making a snowman to get the DIY. I did a Xmas themed area, but it'll be gutted in about a week. It's so weird that they have us grind for the DIY and by the time we get it all, it's almost too late to even use it. It's like they expect us to grind and use it for next Xmas. Bruh come on.
> 
> The 15th for decorations is too late. I had a tree and lights on my house in the beginning of December. That's when we should had been able to start getting the stuff. The way they're doing things, it's like they expect us to cheat to put it up sooner or just admit defeat and not bother decorating until all the holidays come out next year.
> 
> I like the game, I really do, but it feels more like a spin-off where decorating outside is the main focus and everything else is put on the backburner. Sort of like HHD, but it's HHD2.



I completely agree. I _hate_ that we get DIYs so late! And they’ll probably save the really cool decorations for Toy Day, like they did with Halloween. It doesn’t make any sense to me why we couldn’t start decorating for Christmas at the beginning of December. Or at least on the 11th when the snow came? Sure it’s only a couple of days difference but idk. If the snowmen are available until February (I think?) then why did we get to start building them before making Christmas decorations? 

And getting DIYs is such a pain. I can’t imagine how really casual players who only play the game for a half an hour-an hour each day are finding any DIYs with the spawn rate.

I’d love some new dialogue too! You’re right - if they’re going to insist on adding holidays in via updates the updates should be well rounded. Giving us new dialogue would be so nice.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

one thing im confused about is that one time, about a month ago i talked to a villager sitting on the green bench that appears outside of resident services and they actually went "oh do you need me to get up? hold on!" and actually got up! i was like "oh my gosh this will make giving gifts easier!" and then it never happened again. where did it go????

also because of how late the diys are, i forgot that christmas is now 5 days away. it feels like the beginning of december

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020



-Lumi- said:


> I’d love some new dialogue too! You’re right - if they’re going to insist on adding holidays in via updates the updates should be well rounded. Giving us new dialogue would be so nice.



i thought this is what they were going to do because to me it only makes sense. why arent my villagers talking more about the snow and snowflakes and how cold it is? instead we get like three new lines about toy day for everyone


----------



## TheDuke55

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> one thing im confused about is that one time, about a month ago i talked to a villager sitting on the green bench that appears outside of resident services and they actually went "oh do you need me to get up? hold on!" and actually got up! i was like "oh my gosh this will make giving gifts easier!" and then it never happened again. where did it go????


This only happens if you have a delivery for them or have a lost and found item that you need to give. Otherwise they will never stand up. At least they did this, so we didn't have to push them to get up.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

TheDuke55 said:


> This only happens if you have a delivery for them or have a lost and found item that you need to give. Otherwise they will never stand up. At least they did this, so we didn't have to push them to get up.



oh, gotta admit im quite disappointed lol


----------



## TheDuke55

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> oh, gotta admit im quite disappointed lol


I will admit, them sitting anywhere does bother me. I think it's cute if they do it underneath a tree, by a river bed, ect, but the fact that they lazily programmed them to do it anywhere just detracts from what could be a cute feature. It couldn't be that hard to have a command/code like 'if seat is nearby, do not use sit command'

I had just finished making a big garden (of all the different hybrids) and in the middle was a pool with a fountain/benches. What does Punchy do when I drop the last bench? Walk right up to it and 'sit down' It made me die a little inside and the immersion of the game was lost.


----------



## Bilaz

I've designed 5 rooms I absolutely adore, and... I've run out of furniture for the 6th
It's just a small 6x6 room but I can't find any furniture I want to use anymore
I've catalogued every set in the game but they just don't appeal to me. I don't like the diner set, or the cute set :/ I've used antique already


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m here to rant about clothes that are a _slightly _different shade of colour from each other.

I’m so bummed that the white of the Santa hat is different that the white on my red poncho dress & little Pom Pom boots. 

I run into similar issues with the various shades of pink, yellow, etc etc. It feels like some items don’t have any matching counterpart because the shade is just a _touch _off from the rest. 

I do love how we have so much more clothing in this game though! I find myself wearing a lot pieces from the Able Sisters vs custom designs which is the opposite of how I was in New Leaf.


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm honestly surprised it's been about 9-10 months since this game came out and there isn't or never will be a patch to show us the status of our tools. Like why is this not a thing when the normal ax in NL showed signs of wear with crack marks? It had 3 stages of cracks and you kind of knew when it would shatter. Here it's like 'Let's see if this swing breaks it.'


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

-Lumi- said:


> I’m so bummed that the white of the Santa hat is different that the white on my red poncho dress & little Pom Pom boots.
> 
> I run into similar issues with the various shades of pink, yellow, etc etc. It feels like some items don’t have any matching counterpart because the shade is just a _touch _off from the rest.



yesss i have this issue too!!!! i try to make a cute outfit but all the pieces are like different shades of a color and it just looks jank. i agree that the clothing in the game is super nice and i love a lot of pieces from it, but i wish they made more stuff match



TheDuke55 said:


> I'm honestly surprised it's been about 9-10 months since this game came out and there isn't or never will be a patch to show us the status of our tools. Like why is this not a thing when the normal ax in NL showed signs of wear with crack marks? It had 3 stages of cracks and you kind of knew when it would shatter. Here it's like 'Let's see if this swing breaks it.'



im getting tired of that and not being able to bulk craft/buy things. its like they want us to struggle and get frustrated


----------



## -Lumi-

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> yesss i have this issue too!!!! i try to make a cute outfit but all the pieces are like different shades of a color and it just looks jank. i agree that the clothing in the game is super nice and i love a lot of pieces from it, but i wish they made more stuff match
> 
> 
> 
> im getting tired of that and not being able to bulk craft/buy things. its like they want us to struggle and get frustrated



Right!!!   I'll buy things from the Able Sisters with the intention of matching it with something I already own only to get home and discover the pieces aren't _actually_ the same colour. Always a bummer  At least my avatar on here gets to wear the poncho coat with the santa hat, lol. 

I agree with your second bit as well! I hate, hate, _hate, _that I can't bulk buy customization kits. Why is the max amount I can buy 5 when a good chunk of furniture needs 7 kits to customize their colour? Buying bushes from Leif every time new ones come in season is a pain too. I don't know why I can't choose the amount of things I want to buy or craft. 

I feel like I've been in the rant thread _so _much lately. I really do love New Horizons!! I play it every day there's just some bits that really grind my gears.


----------



## jesscee

Sloom Lagoon said:


> I am so fed up of harvesting balloons for 1+ hours a night and only getting one or two DIY recipes. Why do they make it so hard? Why can't we just get festive recipes from villagers or some other way than rubbish unreliable RNG. Seasonal recipes shouldn't be such a chore to get. (and yes I know it's a common complaint but I'm just so fed up, I think I only have 2 or 3 recipes after almost 20 days of grinding!)


UGH i feel this


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

is it just me, or would anyone else be more willing to giveaway diys if they just gave us a way to store them? i want to giveaway all my extra diys i get, but i end up selling them because i dont want them to take up space on my island


----------



## Starboard

-Lumi- said:


> I agree with your second bit as well! I hate, hate, _hate, _that I can't bulk buy customization kits. Why is the max amount I can buy 5 when a good chunk of furniture needs 7 kits to customize their colour? Buying bushes from Leif every time new ones come in season is a pain too. I don't know why I can't choose the amount of things I want to buy or craft.


I find it weird that furniture pieces take so many kits to customise, like I just feel that most of them should be 1 and the bigger things should be like, 3 or something? 7 is just so much and they're not that cheap either. Sometimes all customising does is add a sticker so it makes no sense why it takes so many kits.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

Also I wish we could store bushes. If I decided to get rid of my holly bushes after winter I don't like that I have to throw them out then buy new ones next season. I'll probably just keep them there.

I also have random bushes in my town that I planted before I even designed it, and I don't want to get rid of them in case I want them back for something and Leif isn't selling them.

And I hoarded some hybrid flowers behind my museum because they don't look good with my other flowers, but I still want to keep them because they're rare or pretty on their own  

Long story short I wish we could store plants.


----------



## naviwing

I want... to store... DIYs. Hear my fondest wish, Nintendo along with a bunch of other stuff that would just make quality of life experience in this game so much better


----------



## meo

Figured I should stop procrastinating decorating my houses. I just spent forever designing one of my themed houses in harvey's...ordered everything to start setting it up for real...only to realize harvey's house is bigger than ours really is.
-__- I really hate these tiny side rooms...thanks a lot developers.


----------



## naviwing

meo said:


> Figured I should stop procrastinating decorating my houses. I just spent forever designing one of my themed houses in harvey's...ordered everything to start setting it up for real...only to realize harvey's house is bigger than ours really is.
> -__- I really hate these tiny side rooms...thanks a lot developers.



I also can't believe the rooms are so small. It's a step back from the previous game. I'm hoping that eventually it's an added upgrade.


----------



## meo

naviwing said:


> I also can't believe the rooms are so small. It's a step back from the previous game. I'm hoping that eventually it's an added upgrade.


I really hope so. 6x6 from 8x8 doesn't sound major...but it really is considering half the things that set the tone of the rooms I had with harvey's I now have to find a way to eliminate.
I don't really understand even why they'd set harvey's up that way only to tease us. I thought one of the useful aspect of Harvey's was to preplan rooms before ordering and I know quite a few streamers use it for such.

I know I'm probably late to the game and it's been discussed but ughhh lol..needed to rant.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

ive always found it so weird that the rooms kinda feel like theyre different sizes??? idk it just weirded me out when i got all my rooms


----------



## -Lumi-

meo said:


> I really hope so. 6x6 from 8x8 doesn't sound major...but it really is considering half the things that set the tone of the rooms I had with harvey's I now have to find a way to eliminate.
> I don't really understand even why they'd set harvey's up that way only to tease us. I thought one of the useful aspect of Harvey's was to preplan rooms before ordering and I know quite a few streamers use it for such.
> 
> I know I'm probably late to the game and it's been discussed but ughhh lol..needed to rant.



This really bothers me! I didn’t use Harvey’s Island for ages but just recently started and I’m so confused?? Why is his house a different layout, it’s such a small change but so frustrating. 

I’m not a huge fan of how the house upgrades are handled in this game. I love how the exterior is done (being able to change it all at once) although I do miss some of the more fun exteriors like the sweets one for the holidays. Getting side tracked though!

I wish all the rooms could be upgraded fully. I liked how in New Leaf I’d get a room addition and then I could choose to make it bigger (and I think there was three different upgrades?) or leave it small. Save for the main room that had to be fully upgraded but still, I liked having the option. In New Horizons the rooms are all awkwardly small save for my main floor and upstairs (I haven’t gotten all the rooms yet) and it makes me a bit sad.

Not that I know what furniture I’d want to use in the rooms anyways but having them be small is extra limiting!


----------



## Coco63

Kind of piggybacking off what the last person said about room sizes.... I just realized today that Harv’s house has bigger rooms than our own! Totally not fair in my opinion 
I am also a bit frustrated now because I just spent the past couple of days decorating the back room in Harv’s house so that I could see what everything looked like before I spent the money to buy everything and I got it just perfect, just to find out not everything is going to fit in my actual house. So now I will have to replant everything and it’s just a bit frustrating. I really love the amount of space in Harv’s house and I don’t see why the game couldn’t let us have that much space


----------



## Starboard

Lol, I even knew Harv's rooms were bigger and I used simple panels to block it off, and I still managed to get the size wrong. Not my brightest hour.

It's also a pain because the doorways are placed differently in the big rooms and they confuse me visually when I try to design for a little room.

They could have had at least one 6x6 room in there honestly!


----------



## Coco63

Starboard said:


> Lol, I even knew Harv's rooms were bigger and I used simple panels to block it off, and I still managed to get the size wrong. Not my brightest hour.
> 
> It's also a pain because the doorways are placed differently in the big rooms and they confuse me visually when I try to design for a little room.
> 
> They could have had at least one 6x6 room in there honestly!


It just doesn’t make any sense to me why his rooms are bigger.  
I really wish they would let us expand again to make our rooms bigger too. I don’t feel like that’s going to happen though.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020



Sloom Lagoon said:


> I am so fed up of harvesting balloons for 1+ hours a night and only getting one or two DIY recipes. Why do they make it so hard? Why can't we just get festive recipes from villagers or some other way than rubbish unreliable RNG. Seasonal recipes shouldn't be such a chore to get. (and yes I know it's a common complaint but I'm just so fed up, I think I only have 2 or 3 recipes after almost 20 days of grinding!)


Completely agree with you  They make it so impossible to get them all and then the season is over and unless you want to time travel or trade online, you’re out of luck. 
I loved that the spooky DIYs could be crafted by villagers. I don’t understand why other seasonal DIYs can’t also be crafted by them...


----------



## JKDOS

Coco63 said:


> It just doesn’t make any sense to me why his rooms are bigger.



Maybe because the rooms were intended to be populated will villagers for photo-ops. The rooms in the player house would be too small and crowded for such


----------



## moonlightxo

I hate how you can only buy 5 items at a time when you buy stuff in bulk, especially when I need to buy a lot of bush starts from Leif


----------



## RedPanda

Coco63 said:


> It just doesn’t make any sense to me why his rooms are bigger.
> I really wish they would let us expand again to make our rooms bigger too. I don’t feel like that’s going to happen though.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020
> 
> 
> Completely agree with you  They make it so impossible to get them all and then the season is over and unless you want to time travel or trade online, you’re out of luck.
> I loved that the spooky DIYs could be crafted by villagers. I don’t understand why other seasonal DIYs can’t also be crafted by them...



Yes!! By the time I got all the mush DIYs, fall was over. I had no time left to enjoy the items before it was time to put them away. Halloween was done right - I got all the recipes quickly. I don't understand why they are making it so hard.


----------



## hillareet

came here to rant ab FLOWERS !!! I never thought I would get frustrated by the overgrowth of flowers (especially hybrid flowers) but alas here I am with a beach full of orange, purple, and pink because they will not stop spreading! I recently made the transparent square in custom designs to pose as a flower stopper.. haha. does anyone else deal with this issue? and are you surprised it bothers you? I love flowers so much!!! I want all of them - and at this point I do have all of them! I am grateful. but, my villagers need micro environments more than they need flowers taking over the land. lol.


----------



## RedPanda

hillareet said:


> came here to rant ab FLOWERS !!! I never thought I would get frustrated by the overgrowth of flowers (especially hybrid flowers) but alas here I am with a beach full of orange, purple, and pink because they will not stop spreading! I recently made the transparent square in custom designs to pose as a flower stopper.. haha. does anyone else deal with this issue? and are you surprised it bothers you? I love flowers so much!!! I want all of them - and at this point I do have all of them! I am grateful. but, my villagers need micro environments more than they need flowers taking over the land. lol.



For sure they used to be out of control on my island. Then I slowly started putting down the transparent square and it's never an issue anymore. It's a bit annoying to do at first but it's worth it to not have to worry about flowers everywhere!


----------



## Starboard

hillareet said:


> came here to rant ab FLOWERS !!! I never thought I would get frustrated by the overgrowth of flowers (especially hybrid flowers) but alas here I am with a beach full of orange, purple, and pink because they will not stop spreading! I recently made the transparent square in custom designs to pose as a flower stopper.. haha. does anyone else deal with this issue? and are you surprised it bothers you? I love flowers so much!!! I want all of them - and at this point I do have all of them! I am grateful. but, my villagers need micro environments more than they need flowers taking over the land. lol.


I know your pain! Ever since I cleaned my island up it's been a major pain keeping it clean because it keeps snowing. I know I can put patterns down but the way my flowers are spread out it would take a horrifically long time and sound so weird running through the areas that I'd rather just dig them up 

Edit: I just booted my game up and it's snowing, normally that would make me happy but at this point I'm so tired of digging up flowers I didn't even want to play. I wish they'd make the spawn rate lower after snow.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

The last couple of days I've had the hardest time getting my darn snowballs to form into my snowboy... i just try to get them to hop on the other, but they just wouldn't do it that i ended up breaking my snowballs to reset them... TT


----------



## JKDOS

The problem with Nintendo releasing a fraction of the game, and then updating it every few months means this game will severely lose it replayability sometime in the future.

In the future, when the game and its updates are no loner offered digitally, and you're left with the cartridge, unless your Switch contains the update data, you will likely be unable to obtain them any longer

With the base game, you're be missing

Guilivarrr and pirate set
Pascal and Mermaid set
Diving and deep sea creatures
Leif, Hedges, Shrubs, Pumpkins, etc.
Every holiday event. Including Fireworks, anniversary, May Day, Nature Day... ALL events and all furniture with those
Redd, art, museum expansion
Expanded house storage, sitting, and other little things
All future content (Maybe: Café, Nook's Cranny, Re-tail, QOL, etc)

Also, all bug fixes will be lost. That means glitched plots and all the other game breaking ones. The fix to special visitor for showing up at least once every 2-weeks will be lost, though not much of a problem seeing as Redd won't be a thing.

Hopefully at some point Nintendo releases an updated cartridge of the game like with Welcome Amiibo.


----------



## Raz

JKDOS said:


> The problem with Nintendo releasing a fraction of the game, and then updating it every few months means this game will severely lose it replayability sometime in the future.
> 
> In the future, when the game and its updates are no loner offered digitally, and you're left with the cartridge, unless your Switch contains the update data, you will likely be unable to obtain them any longer
> 
> With the base game, you're be missing
> 
> Guilivarrr and pirate set
> Pascal and Mermaid set
> Diving and deep sea creatures
> Leif, Hedges, Shrubs, Pumpkins, etc.
> Every holiday event. Including Fireworks, anniversary, May Day, Nature Day... ALL events and all furniture with those
> Redd, art, museum expansion
> Expanded house storage, sitting, and other little things
> All future content (Maybe: Café, Nook's Cranny, Re-tail, QOL, etc)
> 
> Also, all bug fixes will be lost. That means glitched plots and all the other game breaking ones. The fix to special visitor for showing up at least once every 2-weeks will be lost, though not much of a problem seeing as Redd won't be a thing.
> 
> Hopefully at some point Nintendo releases an updated cartridge of the game like with Welcome Amiibo.


I've said this exact same thing when the game was released and some people criticized me for that. I even gave the best possible example in Street Fighter V, a game that has the exact same model of distribution. 

I absolutely hope that Nintendo ends up releasing a full version in a cartridge when the dev cycle is finally complete, so this version of AC won't be lost to time like many other games. Preservation is one of the most debated topics in video game development and media right now (outside of the frequent hype generated by regular yes men from the media) and it would be a damn shame if Nintendo, of all developers, decided not to care about the preservation of a game that's so important for millions of people.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I was using the ten tiles long path trick to get perfect snowmen. Worked for the first three but couldn't get it to work for the last two. Reloaded five times yesterday before giving up in disgust. 

Also, balloon DIYs. Just ugh.


----------



## MeganPenguin

One thing I miss about New Leaf was being able to meet new players on the island. That was were I met people to play with when I was younger! It was also fun to go on the tours with people. I haven't met anyone from Animal Crossing New Horizons which is sad. It feels like I'm missing out on something from the last series.


----------



## Nicole.

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> is it just me, or would anyone else be more willing to giveaway diys if they just gave us a way to store them? i want to giveaway all my extra diys i get, but i end up selling them because i dont want them to take up space on my island



Yeah, mine often end up in the trash can as I have no where else to put them.


----------



## Starboard

It snowed yesterday so I don't feel like playing today and digging up my flowers for the hundredth time. I'm so sick of it. Especially after I painfully dug up literal hundreds right before the first snowfall.

I also really don't like the transparent path option so I'm not sure what to do. If I avoid a lot of Winter will they still spread like crazy in the background? If not I might hibernate lol.


----------



## Livia

Starboard said:


> It snowed yesterday so I don't feel like playing today and digging up my flowers for the hundredth time. I'm so sick of it. Especially after I painfully dug up literal hundreds right before the first snowfall.
> 
> I also really don't like the transparent path option so I'm not sure what to do. If I avoid a lot of Winter will they still spread like crazy in the background? If not I might hibernate lol.



I think as long as you don’t play when it’s snowing then they won’t get watered and spread. If you know your weather seed you can avoid the hours when it’s supposed to snow. Before winter I always tried to avoid playing when it rained for the same reason.


----------



## Starboard

Livia said:


> I think as long as you don’t play when it’s snowing then they won’t get watered and spread. If you know your weather seed you can avoid the hours when it’s supposed to snow. Before winter I always tried to avoid playing when it rained for the same reason.


Oh, that's good to know, thanks 

It's a shame because I loveeee when it snows but it just agitates me so much the next day. I might try the weather seed method or just log on more rarely for the next few months. I might have hit a burnout anyway haha.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Why is the brick path a different color brick than the brick bridge, brick staircase, and the brick fence??? I wanted to do brick paths and brick bridges on my island but I can't handle the mismatched brick. Guess I'll do dirt paths, because they're the only ones that look right with my brick bridges and log staircases.

Also, still no snowflake wreath recipe. My Isabelle is horrible at giving out the seasonal recipes, because this isn't the first one I've missed.


----------



## Livia

Bulbadragon said:


> Why is the brick path a different color brick than the brick bridge, brick staircase, and the brick fence??? I wanted to do brick paths and brick bridges on my island but I can't handle the mismatched brick. Guess I'll do dirt paths, because they're the only ones that look right with my brick bridges and log staircases.
> 
> Also, still no snowflake wreath recipe. My Isabelle is horrible at giving out the seasonal recipes, because this isn't the first one I've missed.



i don't have the snowflake wreath either. My second character got it, but not my rep. It’s really annoying because I want my rep to be the one who collects all the recipes and stuff.


----------



## returnofsaturn

I think the flowers look so weird with the snow lmao Idk how to make it look nicer than to exclusively use white ones (not preferred)


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Livia said:


> i don't have the snowflake wreath either. My second character got it, but not my rep. It’s really annoying because I want my rep to be the one who collects all the recipes and stuff.


I think if you start your day while it’s snowing she’ll give it to you when she does announcements.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020

I’ve been wandering all over looking for my snowballs.

Making perfect snowmen is still hit or miss for me.  Got one last night after messing up a bunch.


----------



## -Lumi-

Bulbadragon said:


> Why is the brick path a different color brick than the brick bridge, brick staircase, and the brick fence??? I wanted to do brick paths and brick bridges on my island but I can't handle the mismatched brick. Guess I'll do dirt paths, because they're the only ones that look right with my brick bridges and log staircases.
> 
> Also, still no snowflake wreath recipe. My Isabelle is horrible at giving out the seasonal recipes, because this isn't the first one I've missed.



This bothers me too!! The brick bridges are my favourite and out of the options I like the brick paths the best too but it drives me crazy that they aren’t the same designs. It’s the most apparent when you cross my brick bridge and are almost immediately met with my brick steps


----------



## John Wick

I feel like I want to delete my game because of the treatment I get.

So lost and hurt at how toxic the AC community can be.

A game shouldn't turn people against one another.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i wish you could melt your non-perfect snowboys, i already had to clear out a small space to get the snowballs to spawn and now when i mess up im stuck with less and less space


----------



## John Wick

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i wish you could melt your non-perfect snowboys, i already had to clear out a small space to get the snowballs to spawn and now when i mess up im stuck with less and less space


I TT'd to melt them all and put my park back the way it was, so no snowballs spawn.

I got a heap of large snowflakes from TT'g anyway. 

Just TT forward and back a day and they'll all be gone. ^_^


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

John Wick said:


> I TT'd to melt them all and put my park back the way it was, so no snowballs spawn.
> 
> I got a heap of large snowflakes from TT'g anyway.
> 
> Just TT forward and back a day and they'll all be gone. ^_^



i would but i got two perfects on my island rn lol


----------



## AccfSally

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i wish you could melt your non-perfect snowboys, i already had to clear out a small space to get the snowballs to spawn and now when i mess up im stuck with less and less space


 This is why I miss breaking them in the Gamecube version.


----------



## TheDuke55

AccfSally said:


> This is why I miss breaking them in the Gamecube version.


I kinda felt bad murdering them though.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im in a small groupchat of people that play acnh and they got mad at me for not really liking the toy day event but like.... the holidays are a big time for a lot of people and since people are stuck at home they may lean on games to comfort them and yet all you get is about 5-10 minutes of event then youre done. i barely felt in the holiday spirit throughout it and the diys while being cute are going to be used for a day and then put away

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

like i get the event is small for people who are busy but it sacrifices feeling involved with your villagers and celebrating with them
say what you want about the turkey day event, at least i felt like i was celebrating with my villagers


----------



## Poppies_92

Really wish there was a way to remove furniture from a villagers home and clothing from thier wardrobe. I made the mistake of just not letting them try on a outfit from an villager apology gift because I was rushing to do something. Thinking they wouldn't add it to thier wardrobe. Now Croque walks around with a fake 6 pack abs costume.....


----------



## jenikinz

I don't understand all the people complaining about how this isn't NL. I mean, you can still play NL, if they miss it so much why not just play that instead? Every game is going to be different, granted there are a lot of things in this game I don't care for, and things I wish they had implemented, but it is its own game NOT a NL 2.0. Maybe I just don't get it. If you hate the game so much, fine, but why lament it isn't like past games...just play the past games!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

jenikinz said:


> I don't understand all the people complaining about how this isn't NL. I mean, you can still play NL, if they miss it so much why not just play that instead? Every game is going to be different, granted there are a lot of things in this game I don't care for, and things I wish they had implemented, but it is its own game NOT a NL 2.0. Maybe I just don't get it. If you hate the game so much, fine, but why lament it isn't like past games...just play the past games!



i always get peeved when i see someone bashing nh specifically because they think nl is superior and its like...you can go back and play it and if lack of content is what you dislike, play something else and wait the four years of content to all be uploaded then come back if its so bad you gotta compare every five seconds

like i did a quote tweet earlier on in the rant thread and someone put it really well that some people expect this to be new leaf mixed with pocket camp with everything from both games included. this is a new game, not new leaf 2.0

(also really hate the elitism that you sometimes see with old players of the series. "ive played since population growing, i deserve this/am entitled to it!" good for you??? my family couldnt afford a gamecube, so my opinion is worth less than yours because of it??)


----------



## jenikinz

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i always get peeved when i see someone bashing nh specifically because they think nl is superior and its like...you can go back and play it and if lack of content is what you dislike, play something else and wait the four years of content to all be uploaded then come back if its so bad you gotta compare every five seconds
> 
> like i did a quote tweet earlier on in the rant thread and someone put it really well that some people expect this to be new leaf mixed with pocket camp with everything from both games included. this is a new game, not new leaf 2.0
> 
> (also really hate the elitism that you sometimes see with old players of the series. "ive played since population growing, i deserve this/am entitled to it!" good for you??? my family couldnt afford a gamecube, so my opinion is worth less than yours because of it??)



That is just it, everyone has different expectations, there is no way to please everyone. I take the game for what it is and stop trying to make it fit my personal mold. Do I complain sometimes, oh yes I do lol, but I still just take the game as an individual game and not just some updated version of a previous game.
I am one of the older players, I discovered this game when WW came out, I actually did have it for the GC prior, but didn't play it until I played WW. I have had multiple cartridges of every iteration of the game I played. The only one I didn't play was CF because the panning hurt my eyes and made me nauseous...GC was the same way so I could only play it in short bursts. Each game has its pros and cons. We all have ideas on what would make the perfect game, but because we are all different, none of them would look the same.
I don't understand the mentality that someones opinion is better or worse (or I should say more valid) than others because they played more, or owned more etc etc...opinions are neither right nor wrong, some are very bad at articulating their opinion without coming across as a total tool, but that is also just my opinion haha


----------



## Bilaz

My guess on why people complain about the game a lot is the following:
- they care about the series and it makes them sad that a lot of classic content is missing from the newest instalment and it’s the one getting all the attention. 
- they like all the new additions and want to play with the new additions without the core gameplay feeling like so much is missing


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im bitter about older players (SOME, not ALL) just because ive seen the elitism so much in this community as compared to others ive been in. i complain about the game as well as i too am disappointed in decisions nintendo has made, as well as i do think there isnt a lot of content here so far. but ive seen people just being happy about the game and then get attacked by older players who say their love is invalid because they have been playing for x amount of years now and they dont like things about the game. its like whenever a reboot comes out and people come in going "this is for US the old fans" its annoying (and yes ive been an old player in other communities, such as pokemon, yet ive never thought my opinion is better than others)


----------



## daringred_

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> im bitter about older players just because ive seen the elitism so much in this community as compared to others ive been in. i complain about the game as well as i too am disappointed in decisions nintendo has made, as well as i do think there isnt a lot of content here so far. but ive seen people just being happy about the game and then get attacked by older players who say their love is invalid because they have been playing for x amount of years now and they dont like things about the game. its like whenever a reboot comes out and people come in going "this is for US the old fans" its annoying (and yes ive been an old player in other communities, such as pokemon, yet ive never thought my opinion is better than others)



personally, i've never experienced "elitism" in this community. (though i have in the pokemon one, ironically.) the only time i've mentioned playing all of the other games (GC excluded) is to point out that i'm not "idealizing" NL or having my judgement clouded by my enjoyment of it because, despite playing past entries, i've always preferred the one that followed each of them up until NH. as for when other players mention it... obviously i can't know their intent for certain, but i've always read it as them either making the same point as myself ("i've played the older entries but still preferred newer ones to them until now") or saying that because they've played older entries, they've experienced other features and gimmicks that newer players might not even know about which inherently separates their opinion from newer players' and (likely) explains why it's different. 

genuinely never seen anyone (on here, anyway) use having played all the past games as a way to deliberately invalidate someone else's opinion and go, "oh? you've never played the older games? then you're immediately wrong." or tell them they're not allowed to enjoy/like it. it's always more, "i've played the older games and experienced different features/changes/etc. to you which is likely why our opinions are different and you might not fully understand mine."


----------



## Poppies_92

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> im bitter about older players just because ive seen the elitism so much in this community as compared to others ive been in. i complain about the game as well as i too am disappointed in decisions nintendo has made, as well as i do think there isnt a lot of content here so far. but ive seen people just being happy about the game and then get attacked by older players who say their love is invalid because they have been playing for x amount of years now and they dont like things about the game. its like whenever a reboot comes out and people come in going "this is for US the old fans" its annoying (and yes ive been an old player in other communities, such as pokemon, yet ive never thought my opinion is better than others)



I agree, even if that complaining is to a small group but,, NH is my first game after ignoring all the others since the GameCube days. This game brought me so much joy during this sad year. Just let people enjoy things if they like it. Not saying your not allowed to criticism things just do it a positive way. I'm not a fan of Pokémon as of late, but I'm not go around telling others to stop enjoying the new games or they're silly for liking things they enjoy. Just let people enjoy what they joy.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

daringred_ said:


> personally, i've never experienced "elitism" in this community. (though i have in the pokemon one, ironically.) the only time i've mentioned playing all of the other games (GC excluded) is to point out that i'm not "idealizing" NL or having my judgement clouded by my enjoyment of it because, despite playing past entries, i've always preferred the one that followed each of them up until NH. as for when other players mention it... obviously i can't know their intent for certain, but i've always read it as them either making the same point as myself ("i've played the older entries but still preferred newer ones to them until now") or saying that because they've played older entries, they've experienced other features and gimmicks that newer players might not even know about which inherently separates their opinion from newer players' and (likely) explains why it's different.
> 
> genuinely never seen anyone (on here, anyway) use having played all the past games as a way to deliberately invalidate someone else's opinion and go, "oh? you've never played the older games? then you're immediately wrong." or tell them they're not allowed to enjoy/like it. it's always more, "i've played the older games and experienced different features/changes/etc. to you which is likely why our opinions are different and you might not fully understand mine."



just saying even if youve never seen it, doesnt mean it doesnt happen. ive seen people be civil about it too, just not as much. depends on where you are. twitter and tumblr are cesspools of hate imo

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

also not sure why youre saying its ironic that youve seen it in the pokemon community, i never said that i havent seen it? ive seen tons of it and its partially why ive left pokemon behind


----------



## daringred_

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> just saying even if youve never seen it, doesnt mean it doesnt happen. ive seen people be civil about it too, just not as much. depends on where you are. twitter and tumblr are cesspools of hate imo



i didn't say it never happens, just that i've "*personally*" never experienced it in *this *community, i.e. on tbt. twitter and instagram are cesspools (tumblr less so, imo) so i don't interact with the AC community on either just for my own sanity -- although that doesn't mean there aren't people on any of those platforms with fair criticism, they just tend to get drowned out by a particularly vocal minority. but i don't think it's fair to seemingly mar all older players with the same brush when a large number of them don't hold themselves above newer players or claim they're not allowed to love NH just because it's flawed and they themselves prefer an older title. 

i'm happy some people love NH because what's the point in wishing for everyone to be miserable and dissatisfied? it's not like i prefer being disappointed and letdown by NH, and i'm glad the title has at least introduced so many new people to the series, expanded the community, and been a source of calm/relief/etc. for people in the total hell year that is 2020. i also just so happen to have a myriad of issues with NH, and think it's one of the weaker entries in the series. nothing wrong with either stance.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i should have said not all older players ive got an issue with :/


----------



## naviwing

Curious why they thought it was a good idea to have the gift box diy require red wrapping paper and a cardboard box, neither of which might be sold at Nooks that day. I have red wrapping paper today, but was only able to make one yesterday because by luck I had both in my storage. I've seen others say that the villagers can give you the red wrapping paper, but mine never did? And what about players who might not have internet, kids who shouldn't/can't be in online communities, or their friends also don't have the ingredients? 

Just seems like a lot of pieces have to fall into place to make a simple but iconic recipe for Toy Day.


----------



## JKDOS

naviwing said:


> Curious why they thought it was a good idea to have the gift box diy require red wrapping paper and a cardboard box, neither of which might be sold at Nooks that day. I have red wrapping paper today, but was only able to make one yesterday because by luck I had both in my storage. I've seen others say that the villagers can give you the red wrapping paper, but mine never did? And what about players who might not have internet, kids who shouldn't/can't be in online communities, or their friends also don't have the ingredients?



Cardboard boxes actually spawn in the recycling bin.


----------



## NikNok88

I still can’t get the christmas diys from balloons!


----------



## -Lumi-

jenikinz said:


> I don't understand all the people complaining about how this isn't NL. I mean, you can still play NL, if they miss it so much why not just play that instead? Every game is going to be different, granted there are a lot of things in this game I don't care for, and things I wish they had implemented, but it is its own game NOT a NL 2.0. Maybe I just don't get it. If you hate the game so much, fine, but why lament it isn't like past games...just play the past games!



I think it’s fair for people to be upset specifically when it comes to NL vs NH. New Horizons is a beautiful game no doubt but it feels like a step down from New Leaf in other ways? So I think it’s fair for people to be upset. 

If New Horizons was a game that just went in a bit of a different direction then I could see being a little more frustrated with the comments. But as much as I love the game it feels like an incomplete experience. When I bought New Leaf everything was there and ready - it didn’t need Internet for update & access to play holidays, I wasn’t relying on updates to bring in NPCs like Leif, and I didn’t need multiplayer to achieve basic island necessities like _fruit. _

New Horizons has a lot of elements that can be critiqued and it’s hard to not feel like “why did they change _that?” _When it comes to mechanics that didn’t feel broken or in need of a change like omitting fruit types, getting rid of perfect fruit, not having store upgrades, etc especially when people are already frustrated with New Horizon specific mechanics like the RNG system for island hopping, finding DIYs, and so on.

It also isn’t necessarily as easy as “go back to New Leaf if you love it so much” when most of the online community has moved onto New Horizons and Animal Crossing is such a social game. New Leaf is definitely better for being able to be played alone, but I’m not going to fault people for wanting to play the newest game in a series that has such a big item trading element. 

I think it’s a tricky situation and I don’t fault anybody for being frustrated with New Horizons given the price tag ($90 here in Canada) and what we’ve gotten so far. With New Leaf I was getting the full (albeit still flawed!) game right out of the box. I’m bitter about New Horizons relying so heavily on updates and also having weird gameplay choices.


----------



## Starboard

-Lumi- said:


> I think it’s fair for people to be upset specifically when it comes to NL vs NH. New Horizons is a beautiful game no doubt but it feels like a step down from New Leaf in other ways? So I think it’s fair for people to be upset.
> 
> If New Horizons was a game that just went in a bit of a different direction then I could see being a little more frustrated with the comments. But as much as I love the game it feels like an incomplete experience. When I bought New Leaf everything was there and ready - it didn’t need Internet for update & access to play holidays, I wasn’t relying on updates to bring in NPCs like Leif, and I didn’t need multiplayer to achieve basic island necessities like _fruit. _
> 
> New Horizons has a lot of elements that can be critiqued and it’s hard to not feel like “why did they change _that?” _When it comes to mechanics that didn’t feel broken or in need of a change like omitting fruit types, getting rid of perfect fruit, not having store upgrades, etc especially when people are already frustrated with New Horizon specific mechanics like the RNG system for island hopping, finding DIYs, and so on.
> 
> It also isn’t necessarily as easy as “go back to New Leaf if you love it so much” when most of the online community has moved onto New Horizons and Animal Crossing is such a social game. New Leaf is definitely better for being able to be played alone, but I’m not going to fault people for wanting to play the newest game in a series that has such a big item trading element.
> 
> I think it’s a tricky situation and I don’t fault anybody for being frustrated with New Horizons given the price tag ($90 here in Canada) and what we’ve gotten so far. With New Leaf I was getting the full (albeit still flawed!) game right out of the box. I’m bitter about New Horizons relying so heavily on updates and also having weird gameplay choices.


I agree so much with all of this. I respect people's opinions when they say the game is fine and just took a different direction, but imo I'm not sure taking a different direction has to mean that so much stuff from the previous entries should be taken out, or watered down, or changed for the worse. Because those were the things that players loved and expected in each new entry, so it's a bit weird?

I have a lingering suspicion that it wasn't planned out this way and the devs literally ran out of time to create the depth that NL had, but in any case there are a lot of shortcuts being taken here. I'm fine waiting for updates but in the end if we still have less stuff to do besides decorating I'll be a little sad.

I still love New Horizons, and I think the good things about it are VERY good, but I always imagine how much better it could be if they *just* brought back some of the fun we could have in New Leaf and other games.

Btw I don't remember what thread this was in but someone mentioned that your island is a mess when you boot it up. I agree with that, especially now that it snows so much. It's the reason I've been playing the game sparsely because I'm tired of digging up flowers every second day and cleaning twigs every day on top of everything else I want to do. This is kind of what I mean by changed for the worse.


----------



## coldpotato

I also don't understand why a lot of things aren't in the game that were in the previous games. I'm honestly curious if anyone has any examples of games that took away a lot of features they had in previous games in their newest game like New Horizons did. I have never seen this happen with any video games I've been a fan of. The most current game usually has more content than the previous one, not less.

I do think that part of the lack of features was because they were running out of time and weren't fully ready to release the game and they will continue to add things in future updates but what about the updates we have received so far? They seem to have less things to do in the events. Are they trying to simplify everything so it will appeal to younger kids? Are they having troubles adding more to the game due to the pandemic? Are they just not a very creative team or are they just lazy? Man I just wish I could interview someone who works on this game. I'd love to know why they've been doing what they're doing.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

As bad as the balloon recipes are for me, they are much worse for my mom. She just got back into the game for Christmas and spent an hour playing without getting any recipes. She was so frustrated. She struggles to find the balloons at all now that she can't hear them (we both miss the louder sound), but then when she does, none of them contain recipes. 

I already hated grinding balloons, but hadn't realized how profoundly unfair the recipe drop rate is to people who play games more casually. Why should this game that was supposed to be relaxing require that level of skill?


----------



## Livia

coldpotato said:


> I also don't understand why a lot of things aren't in the game that were in the previous games. I'm honestly curious if anyone has any examples of games that took away a lot of features they had in previous games in their newest game like New Horizons did. I have never seen this happen with any video games I've been a fan of. The most current game usually has more content than the previous one, not less.



a lot of people have the same complaints (the game went backwards, has less content etc) about the sims 4 compared to the sims 3. I think it’s kind of funny/interesting reading what people say here about NL and NH because it’s the exact same thing they say all over the sims forums just replace NL with sims 3 and NH with sims 4.



Spoiler: My opinion about the games



Personally I love the sims 4 and NH because they’re the first one I played in the case of the sims, or the main one in animal crossing (I played WW and CF as a child and didn’t like CF) so it’s weird to see people complaining and saying that the previous games were so much better. In the sims case, I did go back and buy and play 3 to see what people loved about it, but I don’t like it much. I can’t play NL because I would have to buy a console and the game which is a lot of money to invest in something I may not like.


----------



## Starboard

I wish that if we had to clean up so much stuff every time we boot up the game it could at least sell for more so it's not so pointlessly painful. Twigs only sell for 5 bells and flowers can be as low as 40. Yet they both spawn like mad, and flowers especially during winter with all the snow days. I wouldn't be complaining if it were just twigs, or just weeds that you can pull out, but the flowers just make it so aggravating and my shovels break way faster than they used to.

I know I've complained about this several times before but it really takes the cake for me in terms of annoyances in this game. I've actually lost interest in playing because of it. Someone did suggest using MeteoNook to avoid snow which I will try, but man this shouldn't be so annoying to begin with.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im still surprised about the lack of an options menu that contains like noise sliders. sometimes i want to listen to the music but the sounds are too loud, a lot of the time i cant even hear balloons going by


----------



## Starboard

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> im still surprised about the lack of an options menu that contains like noise sliders. sometimes i want to listen to the music but the sounds are too loud, a lot of the time i cant even hear balloons going by


Yeah, I don't know any other games that don't have sound settings! Granted I don't play many games but I doubt having fixed sound settings is a common thing.

And I don't care if it's tradition or gives the series "charm" lol. It has enough charm already!


----------



## 6iixx

i wish the event date and times were a little more clear.  i had to spend christmas eve crocheting a last minute present most of the night, thinking that the event would be _on_ christmas day and that i would have time yesterday to do it.  when i signed on, isabelle just tells me about it being the last day to sign up for some contest, but that didn't really "qualify" as news, and to carry on.

i'm.. breaking my no time traveling streak just so i can go back and do the toy day event.. i honestly have no idea what impression i got that told me it would be on christmas day, but man..  i really, _really_ wish i had known it was from december 24th 5 am - december 25th 5 am.

especially considering when i did get on AC on christmas eve, jingle was no where to be found.  le sigh.


----------



## Sander

I just want Isabelle gone. I do not want dog villagers/NPC's on my island, just like I do not want any dog near me in real life. 

Wish there was an option to pick your RS staff or at least let RNG decide it whenever starting your island, there would've been plenty of choices of unused special characters in NH.


----------



## Poppies_92

Mystery island rant, I wish we could send materials back home from the Mystery Islands itself. There's not a unlimited amount of any materials on the islands to break the game. It would allow us to take more fish/bugs/critters back with us to make a little bit more bells.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Poppies_92 said:


> Mystery island rant, I wish we could send materials back home from the Mystery Islands itself. There's not a unlimited amount of any materials on the islands to break the game. It would allow us to take more fish/bugs/critters back with us to make a little bit more bells.


like why is that only a feature on harveys island, it makes no sense to me????

	Post automatically merged: Dec 26, 2020

like i get that it was for the wedding event but now there is no use for it


----------



## -Lumi-

6iixx said:


> i wish the event date and times were a little more clear.  i had to spend christmas eve crocheting a last minute present most of the night, thinking that the event would be _on_ christmas day and that i would have time yesterday to do it.  when i signed on, isabelle just tells me about it being the last day to sign up for some contest, but that didn't really "qualify" as news, and to carry on.
> 
> i'm.. breaking my no time traveling streak just so i can go back and do the toy day event.. i honestly have no idea what impression i got that told me it would be on christmas day, but man..  i really, _really_ wish i had known it was from december 24th 5 am - december 25th 5 am.
> 
> especially considering when i did get on AC on christmas eve, jingle was no where to be found.  le sigh.



I'm sorry you missed Toy Day and are having to time travel back for it.  It's definitely a little odd that Toy Day is (I think) the _only _holiday that doesn't match up with it's real world equivalent, date wise. Well, aside from Turkey Day but that's because I celebrate Thanksgiving in October! I can't remember now if we got any heads up about it being on the 24th either via Isabelle (but at this point I end up hitting A to just get through her "announcements" as quick as possible so I may have missed it) or through a bulletin board notice. Especially since they _do_ keep the festive decorations up in the plaza for the 25th as well, acknowledging Christmas day in that sort of way but still the event is on Christmas Eve? Which is really busy for a lot of people because they may still work and have last minute preparations to do.


----------



## JKDOS

This is minor, but I hate how Isabelle removes the Christmas tree from Town Hall the day after Christmas, even though Festive Season goes until the first week of January.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Please give us a way to find wandering NPCs like Daisy Mae. Perhaps bring back the megaphone??? I just spent 10 minutes walking up and down my island and I still couldn't find her so I just saved and restarted.


----------



## maria110

So I found Willow when I was mystery island hopping for my gothic island.  I decided to invite her and then transfer her to the other island later.  Then the other day, I accidentally gifted her a large bug, which has ruined her perfect house.   Today a plot opened on the island where I want Willow to live, but then I remembered the bug.  Now I've got to go look for Willow or another dreamy again.  I'll try to earn her photo on the original island and then let her move out with her giant bug.

Also, I decided on my new recently reset island to not add art to the museum because I want this island to be more rural where a smaller museum would make sense and I have a fully expanded museum with art on the other island.  But Blathers won't stop talking about art and how he is eagerly awaiting donations.  Poor Blathers!


----------



## TheDuke55

6iixx said:


> i wish the event date and times were a little more clear.  i had to spend christmas eve crocheting a last minute present most of the night, thinking that the event would be _on_ christmas day and that i would have time yesterday to do it.  when i signed on, isabelle just tells me about it being the last day to sign up for some contest, but that didn't really "qualify" as news, and to carry on.
> 
> i'm.. breaking my no time traveling streak just so i can go back and do the toy day event.. i honestly have no idea what impression i got that told me it would be on christmas day, but man..  i really, _really_ wish i had known it was from december 24th 5 am - december 25th 5 am.
> 
> especially considering when i did get on AC on christmas eve, jingle was no where to be found.  le sigh.


Toy Day is always on Dec 24th for all the games. I don't remember if Isabelle says that the days leading to it or if it is on the bulletin board. If they didn't do neither of those two, then it feels like they expect the fanbase to all be veterans who just know that it's on the 24th. It's also always at night time. So if you logged in on the 24th in the day you wouldn't see him or the event. And it's kind of strange Isabelle didn't say anything to you that day unless you were just spamming A to get done and missed it.

If she didn't say anything, she really needs an update. Or to be dropped. I'm getting kind of tired about hearing about all her life news. It was cute during launch and now it's just spam spam spam 'Oh shi- that looked important...'


Speaking of calenders, I think they had one in the old Animal Crossing games. I went back in NL and couldn't find one, but I remember having an in-game calendar showing what events there were and on what day. I wish we could have something back like that.


----------



## Livia

TheDuke55 said:


> Toy Day is always on Dec 24th for all the games. I don't remember if Isabelle says that the days leading to it or if it is on the bulletin board. If they didn't do neither of those two, then it feels like they expect the fanbase to all be veterans who just know that it's on the 24th. It's also always at night time. So if you logged in on the 24th in the day you wouldn't see him or the event. And it's kind of strange Isabelle didn't say anything to you that day unless you were just spamming A to get done and missed it.
> 
> If she didn't say anything, she really needs an update. Or to be dropped. I'm getting kind of tired about hearing about all her life news. It was cute during launch and now it's just spam spam spam 'Oh shi- that looked important...'
> 
> 
> Speaking of calenders, I think they had one in the old Animal Crossing games. I went back in NL and couldn't find one, but I remember having an in-game calendar showing what events there were and on what day. I wish we could have something back like that.


I don’t pay attention to Isabelle because she annoys me, but I know on the 23rd villagers were saying that Toy Day was tomorrow. You didn’t have to do it only at night. I completed it around 10 am and 1 pm on my other island.


----------



## maria110

I hate it when I'm in Resident Services trying to invite a villager with an Amiibo and realize that I've left the airport gate open.  Why can't you call Orville and ask him to close the gate.  Too many loading screens to leave Resident Services, close the gate, go back, invite the animal.  Ugh.


----------



## 6iixx

TheDuke55 said:


> Toy Day is always on Dec 24th for all the games. I don't remember if Isabelle says that the days leading to it or if it is on the bulletin board. If they didn't do neither of those two, then it feels like they expect the fanbase to all be veterans who just know that it's on the 24th. It's also always at night time. So if you logged in on the 24th in the day you wouldn't see him or the event. And it's kind of strange Isabelle didn't say anything to you that day unless you were just spamming A to get done and missed it.
> 
> If she didn't say anything, she really needs an update. Or to be dropped. I'm getting kind of tired about hearing about all her life news. It was cute during launch and now it's just spam spam spam 'Oh shi- that looked important...'



being new to the AC game, i had no idea it was usually held on december 24th, so like you said, it kind of put a damper on that.  i really can't remember if it was expressed all that clearly for the 24th or not, and maybe my brain just associated christmas day with a christmas event.  but i can definitely say in full confidence that i read isabelle's messages daily when i sign onto my animal crossing because of the fact that i'm always waiting to see if there's anything new or exciting, especially around event times.  the most i do is i'll speed up the text bubble with the L button, but i never preemptively get rid of it before i've had a chance to see what it says.

the only thing i can guess about the lack of announcement is i usually play in airplane mode so i can hide away from people like a coward while i play.  it also helps the internet connection in the house if my switch isn't constantly hooked up to it, so i only turn it off airplane mode when i'll be doing trades or posting images to my twitter for my AC.  on turkey day, when i first logged on, there was no announcement whatsoever about anything, and just to be safe, i exited the game, turned the wifi on, and made sure the software was fully updated before starting it up again, and boom.  isabelle's tellin' me all about the turkey day event.  it could have been partially my fault for lack of announcements - but.. nintendo..  not everyone has an internet connection constantly.  the point of the switch lite specifically is to make it portable.

it's.. it's the little things sometimes that really get you.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I hate that Isabelle announces that it's the 'start of a new week' on a Sunday... I'm in the UK andthe start of our week is Monday, as I'm sure it is in a lot of other countries. I get that it's translated by Americans, but they could at least do some basic research or simply leave big statements like that out. Every single week it throws me off and I have a mini-panic that I've somehow missed a day or ttd forwards a day somehow.


----------



## Poppies_92

Wish there were more fruits in the game, I've played pocket camp for the first year it was released and there was way more fruit like Lemons and Grapes. Plus there isnt a way to contain all fruit without online, like flowers ... ;[


----------



## JKDOS

There's no backwards caps like the blue cap we had in New Leaf


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i guess this is just a nookazon thing but im looking for a couple of the illuminated diys and keep getting denied despite offering almost a mil bells EACH. it is absolutely ridiculous

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020

like i feel bad for others who didnt have the time and the luck to grab all the diys who only can use nookazon and have to deal with ridiculously high prices. makes me somewhat hate trading tbh


----------



## meo

I really dread every time I get a request to deliver a present to a villager from a villager. Zell just had me deliver a zap suit to Ankha. She seemed as equally as unimpressed I was...but then you have those times where they wear it anyways after being told not to. @___@ Why Zell why...


----------



## Sara?

Its not the first time i say this but i think it would be the first time in this threat, why can we not completely re-decorate or re-vamp our villagers home ? for most of their time they just horde on their clothes instead of using the freaking closet to keep their clothes in and other times they just have furnitures all over the place sometimes even facing the wall. I mean in the Nintendo 3DS we had happy home academy, would it be so hard to add this feature too in NH? i mean have you seen some of the villagers flooring and walls?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

meo said:


> I really dread every time I get a request to deliver a present to a villager from a villager. Zell just had me deliver a zap suit to Ankha. She seemed as equally as unimpressed I was...but then you have those times where they wear it anyways after being told not to. @___@ Why Zell why...


i never deliver things for my villagers anymore for this exact reason...having flashbacks of hazel getting a muscle suit and deciding to wear it every day


----------



## Poppies_92

meo said:


> I really dread every time I get a request to deliver a present to a villager from a villager. Zell just had me deliver a zap suit to Ankha. She seemed as equally as unimpressed I was...but then you have those times where they wear it anyways after being told not to. @___@ Why Zell why...



This happen to me 3 times, I didn't bother to see how the outfit would look on them when my villager ask to try on the outfit. Big regret, now Biff [Jock] walks with a cute apron ..... I didn't know they would still keep the outfit after you let them try it out and say it looks horrible on them, that's a big letdown...


----------



## Yoshisaur

I am sick of trying to find Julian on islands and the campsite! I have enjoyed organically letting villagers come and go as it's so regarding to find who you want but I may have to break down and trade for him


----------



## Poppies_92

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i never deliver things for my villagers anymore for this exact reason...having flashbacks of hazel getting a muscle suit and deciding to wear it every day


 
Same with me....


----------



## daringred_

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i never deliver things for my villagers anymore for this exact reason...having flashbacks of hazel getting a muscle suit and deciding to wear it every day



i've heard that you can circumvent this by opening the gift and then rewrapping it with wrapping paper from nook's. apparently the game registers it as if you never opened it so if you don't like what's inside, you can just reset and avoid the request or not deliver it. i've not tested it myself because i generally don't care what my villagers wear, and i don't know if you can replace the gift with something else, so try it at your own risk or w/e.


----------



## KimiyoCake

One of the many things I dislike about new horizons is the loading times D; is it just me or does it take forever for it to boot up?


----------



## TheDuke55

Sloom Lagoon said:


> I hate that Isabelle announces that it's the 'start of a new week' on a Sunday... I'm in the UK andthe start of our week is Monday, as I'm sure it is in a lot of other countries. I get that it's translated by Americans, but they could at least do some basic research or simply leave big statements like that out. Every single week it throws me off and I have a mini-panic that I've somehow missed a day or ttd forwards a day somehow.


No, in America/US (and I am sure everywhere else) we associate Monday as the start of the new week. Someone just took artistic liberty in having it be that way. They are in the minority and I don't know how they let it pass by the radar.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> No, in America/US (and I am sure everywhere else) we associate Monday as the start of the new week. Someone just took artistic liberty in having it be that way. They are in the minority and I don't know how they let it pass by the radar.


I was surprised when I heard this actually, I'm in Australia and we were always taught "Sunday, Monday, Tuesday" etc. I had no idea other countries start their week on the Monday! To us it's the start of the working week, but not the "actual" week.

Do your calendar weeks start on Monday as well?


----------



## meggiewes

TheDuke55 said:


> No, in America/US (and I am sure everywhere else) we associate Monday as the start of the new week. Someone just took artistic liberty in having it be that way. They are in the minority and I don't know how they let it pass by the radar.



Um, this isn't true at all. In the US (where I have lived all of my life and I don't know any different ), weeks start with Sunday. Work weeks start with Monday and only last until Friday because Monday through Friday is the "traditional" work week.

But calendars in the US start with Sunday and go to Saturday instead of starting with Monday and going to Sunday. Which I know is a thing in Japan at least because I like Japanese stationary.


----------



## satine

I hateeeee hate hate how they did us dirty with the flower plant stuff. Like I hate not being able to store the plants. It's annoying. I guess it makes sense or whatever but I don't care -- still a HUGE nuisance. I want to switch out the flower themes on my island for each season but I don't want to have to grow them ALL OVER AGAIN when I want to put those colors back out the next time that particular season hits. What they really need to do is have Leif either open up a shop on the island somewhere and allow him to store them for you in a a little "greenhouse" sorta furniture piece, or maybe come out with a greenhouse in general where you could specifically store away your flowers and other plants. Pleaaaase Nintendo. I won't sue u if u rob this idea right from my post, scout's honor. I'm sick of hiding flowers behind houses. Ugh


----------



## Jassiii

meggiewes said:


> Um, this isn't true at all. In the US (where I have lived all of my life and I don't know any different ), weeks start with Sunday. Work weeks start with Monday and only last until Friday because Monday through Friday is the "traditional" work week.
> 
> But calendars in the US start with Sunday and go to Saturday instead of starting with Monday and going to Sunday. Which I know is a thing in Japan at least because I like Japanese stationary.



I get what you're saying with this but I've also (unfortunately) lived in the US my whole life and while Sunday is the beginning of the week on paper, I don't know a single person who considers sunday the start of the week. It marks the end of the weekend to most people, which translates to the end of the week.

Now I'm not saying that's the end all be all of the argument, but from what I gather from almost all the people I've known here is that Monday is the start of the workweek, and by proxy the beginning of the week. Again, I agree that on paper sunday is the start of the week ! I just don't agree that that makes sunday the beginning of the week considering how it's viewed in terms of work and leisure !


----------



## maria110

I really really wish there were a way to remove unwanted or accidental things from villager homes.  Like, Willow doesn't need that Raja Brooke's Birdwing in her house and Raymond should be tired of that sewing box by now.  Normally when I mess up a villager I have an Amiibo card and can start them fresh but there isn't one for Raymond and I don't have Willow's, unfortunately.


----------



## Cash In

I was bummed out that the city/main street area was removed. I don't know, I really liked having that separate environment for stores.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Cash In said:


> I was bummed out that the city/main street area was removed. I don't know, I really liked having that separate environment for stores.



that was one of the things i was actually excited about was to see if the main street was there because even though i havent played older games it was appealing to me, was super disappointed it wasnt in this game


----------



## meggiewes

Jassiii said:


> I get what you're saying with this but I've also (unfortunately) lived in the US my whole life and while Sunday is the beginning of the week on paper, I don't know a single person who considers sunday the start of the week. It marks the end of the weekend to most people, which translates to the end of the week.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that's the end all be all of the argument, but from what I gather from almost all the people I've known here is that Monday is the start of the workweek, and by proxy the beginning of the week. Again, I agree that on paper sunday is the start of the week ! I just don't agree that that makes sunday the beginning of the week considering how it's viewed in terms of work and leisure !



I wonder if it is a regional thing. I don't know anyone who considers Monday the "official start of the week".


----------



## Poppies_92

I think people who start work/school on Mondays usually like me, use Monday as thier start of the week. But I believe Sunday is truly the first day of the week in US.


----------



## Bluebellie

There’s so many branches everywhere. I wish there was a beautiful town ordinance where the branches would just not appear.


----------



## John Wick

Please stop applauding me when I customize an item.

I've done nothing to be proud of. :-/


----------



## Bilaz

Yoshisaur said:


> I am sick of trying to find Julian on islands and the campsite! I have enjoyed organically letting villagers come and go as it's so regarding to find who you want but I may have to break down and trade for him


Julian was my first camper and he’s still on my second island ungifted  let me know if you want him


----------



## JKDOS

TheDuke55 said:


> No, in America/US (and I am sure everywhere else) we associate Monday as the start of the new week. Someone just took artistic liberty in having it be that way. They are in the minority and I don't know how they let it pass by the radar.



In America, Sunday is the start of the new week.
Also, Sunday is the first day of the week in Japan too. So it has nothing to do with translation.


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> In America, Sunday is the start of the new week.
> Also, Sunday is the first day of the week in Japan too. So it has nothing to do with translation.
> 
> View attachment 348289


Yep, Sunday is the start in Australia too.

It's odd, as it's part of the week(s)*END*.

I still call monday the first day though.


----------



## vixened

I wish ordinances were back, I would so put the late night one on. it's annoying when I want to play at night but everything is closed. so I have to play in the morning or afternoon if I want to go shopping.


----------



## mermaidshelf

This is the control freak in me coming out but I wish villagers would invite us to their homes so we could buy furniture off them like in New Leaf, just so I can clear out mismatched furniture I've given them or all the clothes I gave for them to wear but they decided to just display around their house instead.


----------



## crimisakitty

mermaidshelf said:


> This is the control freak in my coming out but I wish villagers would invite us to their homes so we could buy furniture off them like in New Leaf, just so I can clear out mismatched furniture I've given them or all the clothes I gave for them to wear but they decided to just display around their house instead.


#BringFleaMarketsBack2021

whitney displays every piece of clothing ive ever given her. doesnt wear a single one. it is... very annoying.


----------



## Livia

I’m upset that I will miss the New Years event and I assume won’t get the achievement because I never stay up until midnight playing games. I never time travel so that’s not an option either. This is punishing people who don’t time travel.


----------



## Burumun

Livia said:


> I’m upset that I will miss the New Years event and I assume won’t get the achievement because I never stay up until midnight playing games. I never time travel so that’s not an option either. This is punishing people who don’t time travel.


I didn't realize there was an achievement, otherwise I probably wouldn't have stayed up either. Good to know. 

Do you maybe live with someone who will stay up, and can log in for you just to get the achievement?


----------



## maria110

I really need to try to find a clear/transparent path and start laying it down to control flowers.  The flowers are multiplying like mad.  I don't care how much Isabelle loves riotous flowers (and hates trees).  Ugh.  It's going to take forever to get rid of the ones I don't want.  Weeds are better.


----------



## meggiewes

John Wick said:


> Please stop applauding me when I customize an item.
> 
> I've done nothing to be proud of. :-/



I don't know. I know you are just pushing a button in the game, but have you built something in real life? Done any sort of craft? Baked? Outright cooking that isn't from frozen? That's fairly difficult and definitely has a skill level associated with it. I view customizing as the same way. Plus, you do show it off when you finish it. Why wouldn't friends be happy for you and clap? 

Or maybe I am just a sucker for cute villager interactions.


----------



## Livia

Burumun said:


> I didn't realize there was an achievement, otherwise I probably wouldn't have stayed up either. Good to know.
> 
> Do you maybe live with someone who will stay up, and can log in for you just to get the achievement?



I live with my parents who usually go to bed before I do. I guess I have to hope my neighbors do a lot of fireworks and keep me awake


----------



## Silkfawn

Now that they'd allowed us more storage space, I hope in the next update we'll be able to use more bridges and inclines!

8 of each is NOT enough!! I have an idea for an island entrance which requires inclines and I won't be able to do it because of this limitation!! it's ridiculous!


----------



## Corrie

Bluebellie said:


> There’s so many branches everywhere. I wish there was a beautiful town ordinance where the branches would just not appear.


I wish they'd only fall if you shook them. It's really annoying to see them everywhere.


----------



## Bluebellie

Corrie said:


> I wish they'd only fall if you shook them. It's really annoying to see them everywhere.


Me too! It’s such a mess


----------



## meggiewes

Bluebellie said:


> Me too! It’s such a mess



Did you know that you can hide 15 somewhere on your island that you can't see and it will stop the branches from spawning until you clean them up? Not the most elegant solution, but it works.


----------



## Bluebellie

meggiewes said:


> Did you know that you can hide 15 somewhere on your island that you can't see and it will stop the branches from spawning until you clean them up? Not the most elegant solution, but it works.


Yeah I just learned recently! I just haven’t had time to hide them just yet in a place where I don’t see them. Have to figure that  out.


----------



## -Lumi-

Corrie said:


> I wish they'd only fall if you shook them. It's really annoying to see them everywhere.



Same here! I don't understand why the tree branches have to fall out unprovoked or why stones just... appear around certain rocks? It's really bothersome when I don't _need_ that material to constantly be cleaning them up. I already have to clean up weeds & flowers often, having those two bits added in isn't necessary! Plus, with branches in particular, I already have _so many_ in my inventory from shaking trees to get acorns & pinecones in the fall. I could just sell em all to Nooks but that hoarder part of me wants to keep them since I know they can be useful in the future!!


----------



## Yoshisaur

Bilaz said:


> Julian was my first camper and he’s still on my second island ungifted  let me know if you want him


Thank you so much for the offer, I did finally find him!!


----------



## John Wick

meggiewes said:


> I don't know. I know you are just pushing a button in the game, but have you built something in real life? Done any sort of craft? Baked? Outright cooking that isn't from frozen? That's fairly difficult and definitely has a skill level associated with it. I view customizing as the same way. Plus, you do show it off when you finish it. Why wouldn't friends be happy for you and clap?
> 
> Or maybe I am just a sucker for cute villager interactions.


I'm an adult. 

Yes. I've cooked and built furniture.
I've been taking caring of myself for decades.

I loathe crafting and having to customize my tools at 600 bells a pop, just to reset them so they don't break.

I certainly, as stated in my post above, do not want to be applauded for doing something I utterly detest, and don't want anyone trying to get me to look at the 'bright side' (in a rant thread) of customizing tools so they don't break, as there isn't one.

Tools breaking is a massive step backwards for AC. 

Also, Tom Nook and Isabelle are NPC's in a game.

They aren't my 'friends'.


----------



## Bluebellie

They put a limit on the weeds and the weeds are my favorite flower type! I’m having to dig up and place only in particular areas and ideally I want them everywhere. 
It gives me about 10 or a little less weeds per decorated area. There’s no limit on flowers or bushes or trees. Why did they limit weeds? So sad.


----------



## crimisakitty

Bluebellie said:


> They put a limit on the weeds and the weeds are my favorite flower type! I’m having to dig up and place only in particular areas and ideally I want them everywhere.
> It gives me about 10 or a little less weeds per decorated area. There’s no limit on flowers or bushes or trees. Why did they limit weeds? So sad.


wait, there's a limit on weeds?


----------



## John Wick

Bluebellie said:


> They put a limit on the weeds and the weeds are my favorite flower type! I’m having to dig up and place only in particular areas and ideally I want them everywhere.
> It gives me about 10 or a little less weeds per decorated area. There’s no limit on flowers or bushes or trees. Why did they limit weeds? So sad.


What???

Weeds are the best looking plants in the game!

I've grown a ton of them.

I don't know what the limit is, but I have around 60, and still able to grow more.

(Hasn't affected my five stars either.)


----------



## Starboard

Yeah I read you can only have like 150 weeds or something until none of them will grow bigger. If you plant new ones, and even water them daily, none of them will grow from the original size. I think. Such a shame because weeds look really good in this game, it's easy to go past 150!


----------



## Poppies_92

Wish bugs that spawn from trees and rocks would be more fun to capture. Like seeing a spider crawl up a tree, after then to shake it to make it appear. See a pill bug running under a rock then to hit the rock to make it crawl out. See  dirt shaking to know thats where the Mole cricket will exactly be instead of digging holes after holes knowing your hearing that cricket sound lol


----------



## Bluebellie

crimisakitty said:


> wait, there's a limit on weeds?





John Wick said:


> What???
> 
> Weeds are the best looking plants in the game!
> 
> I've grown a ton of them.
> 
> I don't know what the limit is, but I have around 60, and still able to grow more.
> 
> (Hasn't affected my five stars either.)


There’s no limit to planting them, but there is a limit to how many grow. I believe it’s about 150. Once you plant 150, you can still keep planting, but they won’t grow tall anymore. I reached that limit already.


----------



## Starboard

I never went below the weed limit, even though I ended up clearing most of the weeds from my island in the beginning lol. Wish they made the limit higher.

Also, I played again after a few days break, and literally 35 flowers spawned since it snowed last time. That's so much!!! No wonder it was driving me crazy clearing them every 2 days.

Pls Nintendo change your numbers!


Blaa I found even more sprouted flowers. Whyyy


----------



## -Lumi-

I am sad  not really a NH rant but I had some people over to my island last night and now a bunch of the DIYs from my beach are gone  I gave _one _person permission but I’m missing maybe five?

Idk which ones are gone and yeah, they were ones I already learned but I keep them for trades or in case friends need them. It’s frustrating that I can’t store put them in storage and I don’t want them littering my house so I put them on my beach ☹ My bad I guess but still just felt like ranting for a moment


----------



## annex

meggiewes said:


> Did you know that you can hide 15 somewhere on your island that you can't see and it will stop the branches from spawning until you clean them up? Not the most elegant solution, but it works.


I finally did this. Works great. I just put them behind my cliffs.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020



-Lumi- said:


> I am sad  not really a NH rant but I had some people over to my island last night and now a bunch of the DIYs from my beach are gone  I gave _one _person permission but I’m missing maybe five?
> 
> Idk which ones are gone and yeah, they were ones I already learned but I keep them for trades or in case friends need them. It’s frustrating that I can’t store put them in storage and I don’t want them littering my house so I put them on my beach ☹ My bad I guess but still just felt like ranting for a moment


Sorry that happened. It's too bad that some people just help themselves to things that don't belong to them. Maybe next time you could put a fence around them?


----------



## meggiewes

John Wick said:


> I'm an adult.
> 
> Yes. I've cooked and built furniture.
> I've been taking caring of myself for decades.
> 
> I loathe crafting and having to customize my tools at 600 bells a pop, just to reset them so they don't break.
> 
> I certainly, as stated in my post above, do not want to be applauded for doing something I utterly detest, and don't want anyone trying to get me to look at the 'bright side' (in a rant thread) of customizing tools so they don't break, as there isn't one.
> 
> Tools breaking is a massive step backwards for AC.
> 
> Also, Tom Nook and Isabelle are NPC's in a game.
> 
> They aren't my 'friends'.



I am also an adult and don't mind getting positive reinforcement in the current 2020 "Me First" culture where people don't even teach their kids to be nice to each other anymore.

I don't need to be talked down to like I am a baby because I have a differing opinion on a forum where *discussions* take place. Just because I have a more positive attitude diesnt mean that I'm a child or someone who is trying to spread nothing but toxic positivity. 

I have problems with the game too, but that doesn't mean I don't like the positives.

So, I am sorry that I tried to engage in a lighthearted conversation about the *value of handcrafted things* as a reason why our villagers might clap for us when we craft things. This is going to make me sound like an old sourpuss, but most kids these days (and several adults I know) do not appreciate the value of high quality handcrafted items. After all, how many people these days build their own furniture from scratch? How many people know how to put together a filling and tasty well crafted four course dinner? How many people sew their own clothes?

So when I see our villagers appreciate what we do in the game means a lot. I realize it is my background that helps give it meaning, but I see this and think of other people who see the same thing (especially kids) and I hope they remember it and start valuing quality hand crafted items more.

That is what I was talking about and I do feel regret if that was not clear in my original response.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

-Lumi- said:


> I am sad  not really a NH rant but I had some people over to my island last night and now a bunch of the DIYs from my beach are gone  I gave _one _person permission but I’m missing maybe five?
> 
> Idk which ones are gone and yeah, they were ones I already learned but I keep them for trades or in case friends need them. It’s frustrating that I can’t store put them in storage and I don’t want them littering my house so I put them on my beach ☹ My bad I guess but still just felt like ranting for a moment



i think thats pretty rant worthy tbh. i hate doing trades and people decide to roam a bit and when they see the diys they just take them, not even asking. like had they asked i would have said yes, but since they didnt i get angry. also reminds me of the time i was doing a quick trade and sahara decides to stay near my airport and this person, without asking, just runs over to her and starts buying stuff from her and it takes quite a while, in the MIDDLE of me trading with other people. its rude and disrespectful.

i dont even keep diys anymore, i just sell them or mail them to my sister

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020



meggiewes said:


> I am also an adult and don't mind getting positive reinforcement in the current 2020 "Me First" culture where people don't even teach their kids to be nice to each other anymore.
> 
> I don't need to be talked down to like I am a baby because I have a differing opinion on a forum where *discussions* take place. Just because I have a more positive attitude diesnt mean that I'm a child or someone who is trying to spread nothing but toxic positivity.
> 
> I have problems with the game too, but that doesn't mean I don't like the positives.
> 
> So, I am sorry that I tried to engage in a lighthearted conversation about the *value of handcrafted things* as a reason why our villagers might clap for us when we craft things. This is going to make me sound like an old sourpuss, but most kids these days (and several adults I know) do not appreciate the value of high quality handcrafted items. After all, how many people these days build their own furniture from scratch? How many people know how to put together a filling and tasty well crafted four course dinner? How many people sew their own clothes?
> 
> So when I see our villagers appreciate what we do in the game means a lot. I realize it is my background that helps give it meaning, but I see this and think of other people who see the same thing (especially kids) and I hope they remember it and start valuing quality hand crafted items more.
> 
> That is what I was talking about and I do feel regret if that was not clear in my original response.



thank you sm, i am mentally disabled and so some simple tasks are actually super hard for me to do and so my family likes to give me positive reinforcement whenever i do said tasks. it really breaks me down when i see people go "youre an adult, you are required to do these things" because not everyone has the same capability to do the same things


----------



## Raz

-Lumi- said:


> I am sad  not really a NH rant but I had some people over to my island last night and now a bunch of the DIYs from my beach are gone  I gave _one _person permission but I’m missing maybe five?
> 
> Idk which ones are gone and yeah, they were ones I already learned but I keep them for trades or in case friends need them. It’s frustrating that I can’t store put them in storage and I don’t want them littering my house so I put them on my beach ☹ My bad I guess but still just felt like ranting for a moment


There's a little trick that allows you to store your DIYs inside your recycling box. 

You need to take a table (which is a piece of furniture that allows you to place up to 4 items on it) outside, preferably to the beach, than place your 4 diy cards on it, and after that, request clean up service. It will take the table and the card to your recycling box (make sure to stay very near the table before requesting cleanup).

You can do this many times, retrieving your table from the box each time (or, to save time, you can have more than one table with you so you don't need to go to RS to take the table back everytime).


----------



## -Lumi-

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i think thats pretty rant worthy tbh. i hate doing trades and people decide to roam a bit and when they see the diys they just take them, not even asking. like had they asked i would have said yes, but since they didnt i get angry. also reminds me of the time i was doing a quick trade and sahara decides to stay near my airport and this person, without asking, just runs over to her and starts buying stuff from her and it takes quite a while, in the MIDDLE of me trading with other people. its rude and disrespectful.
> 
> i dont even keep diys anymore, i just sell them or mail them to my sister



Exactly! I love having people over to my island and 99% of the time if you ask me to do something I’m going to say yes. It’s the _not _asking that makes me sad. You want to buy from my shops, pick through my DIYs, grab some fruit? Go for it!! Just ask first so at least I know what’s happening.

I’ll have to stick to TBT solely for trades I think. I had some cute clothes in my Ables and I had some really lovely users from here come over that were so sweet and polite! I let them wander around no problem at all. I thought I’d let some people from reddit come over too and I’m sure it was somebody from there who took the DIYs :/ 

Also that’s so frustrating about Saharah! If I invite people over solely to chat with Saharah, Celeste, Kicks, etc it’s totally different. But if I’m trying to trade with multiple people and _one _person decides to stray from the “pick up, drop, leave” routine it throws everything off because nobody can leave or enter during a conversation!


----------



## Raz

meggiewes said:


> I am also an adult and don't mind getting positive reinforcement in the current 2020 "Me First" culture where people don't even teach their kids to be nice to each other anymore.
> 
> I don't need to be talked down to like I am a baby because I have a differing opinion on a forum where *discussions* take place. Just because I have a more positive attitude diesnt mean that I'm a child or someone who is trying to spread nothing but toxic positivity.
> 
> I have problems with the game too, but that doesn't mean I don't like the positives.
> 
> So, I am sorry that I tried to engage in a lighthearted conversation about the *value of handcrafted things* as a reason why our villagers might clap for us when we craft things. This is going to make me sound like an old sourpuss, but most kids these days (and several adults I know) do not appreciate the value of high quality handcrafted items. After all, how many people these days build their own furniture from scratch? How many people know how to put together a filling and tasty well crafted four course dinner? How many people sew their own clothes?
> 
> So when I see our villagers appreciate what we do in the game means a lot. I realize it is my background that helps give it meaning, but I see this and think of other people who see the same thing (especially kids) and I hope they remember it and start valuing quality hand crafted items more.
> 
> That is what I was talking about and I do feel regret if that was not clear in my original response.


Give a look at the last 5 or so pages in this thread and you'll notice a pattern. There's a reason I refuse to interact with users who act like this. At this point, I see it as roleplaying of an annoying character that tries too hard to get noticed. I used to get annoyed everytime I saw this, but it's now almost funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## -Lumi-

Raz said:


> There's a little trick that allows you to store your DIYs inside your recycling box.
> 
> You need to take a table (which is a piece of furniture that allows you to place up to 4 items on it) outside, preferably to the beach, than place your 4 diy cards on it, and after that, request clean up service. It will take the table and the card to your recycling box (make sure to stay very near the table before requesting cleanup).
> 
> You can do this may times, retrieving your table from the box each time (or, to save time, you can have more than one table with you so you don't need to go to RS to take the table back everytime).



Oh my goodness thank you so much!! I had no idea about this  I’ll be sure to do this in the future if I get any more sought after DIYs, thank you!


----------



## azurill

Raz said:


> There's a little trick that allows you to store your DIYs inside your recycling box.
> 
> You need to take a table (which is a piece of furniture that allows you to place up to 4 items on it) outside, preferably to the beach, than place your 4 diy cards on it, and after that, request clean up service. It will take the table and the card to your recycling box (make sure to stay very near the table before requesting cleanup).
> 
> You can do this many times, retrieving your table from the box each time (or, to save time, you can have more than one table with you so you don't need to go to RS to take the table back everytime).


Thank you I was wondering why that trick didn’t work for me . I was missing the table.


----------



## Burumun

I wish the street lamps were a DIY... or just not an NM item. Honestly, I don't really like trading, and I don't want to have to trade for all of the black street lamps I'll need. Starting an island on my boyfriend's Switch is an option, but then I also have to take the time to earn the necessary Nook Miles.


----------



## naviwing

2pm hourly music is grating. The whining melody... nope!


----------



## -Lumi-

naviwing said:


> 2pm hourly music is grating. The whining melody... nope!



I really, _really, _wish we could turn off the music in Animal Crossing. Even in New Leaf I wanted it to be a feature, honestly. I’m not a huge fan of a few of the New Horizons tracks so I would love to turn them off & just have the ambient Island sounds or turn the music down low.


----------



## lexy_

I need brewster and his coffee in my game now, I miss him so much. I don't like the fact that I have to wait so long for a NPC that should be in the game at the beginning.


----------



## naviwing

-Lumi- said:


> I really, _really, _wish we could turn off the music in Animal Crossing. Even in New Leaf I wanted it to be a feature, honestly. I’m not a huge fan of a few of the New Horizons tracks so I would love to turn them off & just have the ambient Island sounds or turn the music down low.



I was listening to New Leaf and other previous hourlies, and I can fully admit there's an element of nostalgia, but like... NH just doesn't consistently nail the vibe as much as earlier ones did. NL's 7pm, for example, perfectly encapsulates a kind of anxious melancholy that the day is ending. 9am and 5pm stand out, too. And midnight had that minimalism that very much shifted the night into "ah, you're up past your bedtime" energy.

NH's hourlies are still nice in many ways, but don't consistently feel like they're tapping into an understood _feeling_. 

But even then, yeah, we should be given the option to turn music off.


----------



## RoyalTea

This has probably been said a million times, but I’m going to say it now because it’s presently affecting me... We need more custom texture slots. 

That’s it. I don’t really have a rant. Just s complaint.


----------



## Bluebellie

I want to be able to fully customize house exterior without having to expand and create new interior rooms!!  I just wanted one main room and a nice exterior for my alternative characters.
In new leaf I didn’t have to expand to have this access.


Where’s Lyle and Lottie when you need them.


----------



## KimiyoCake

Don't you guys hate it when a close friend you invited to your island to give them 3 extra diys you had (only 3) and you hand it to them near the airport and then you give them a tour of your island and... next thing couple of your other diy you had laying around b/c your pockets were full is missing! I didn't notice till a day or so after... i know its my fault for having lots of stuff laying around (i'm in the progress of paying off that 2mil loan for storage), but it doesn't mean for your friend (who you also know in real life) to just take things without asking Dx He did apologize when I reached out to him asking if he took it... and told him that he should ask before taking anything that wasn't offered :/


----------



## meggiewes

Bluebellie said:


> I want to be able to fully customize house exterior without having to expand and create new interior rooms!!  I just wanted one main room and a nice exterior for my alternative characters.
> In new leaf I didn’t have to expand to have this access.
> 
> 
> Where’s Lyle and Lottie when you need them.



I know! I never thought there would be a day where I would low key miss Lyle.


----------



## Bluebellie

meggiewes said:


> I know! I never thought there would be a day where I would low key miss Lyle.


You know, I kind of always liked Lyle to be honest, even when he would sell me Life insurance in wild world lol.


----------



## meggiewes

Bluebellie said:


> You know, I kind of always liked Lyle to be honest, even when he would sell me Life insurance in wild world lol.



I can see that. I liked him well enough, but he always made me tired listening to him. I got to the point where I would look at him and go "HAHA! BANG! BOOM!"

He is less annoying than used car salesmen on the radio.


----------



## Jam86

there is so much missing from this game that it actually bugs me
like i really want the nintendo and sanrio characters back or regular npc's like gracie, brewster, digby even if they have new roles in the game, i just want them to return
also i'm at that point where, if they brought wolf link back, i wouldn't hesitate to replace raymond with him

another thing, i've fully completed label's fashion checks and now she shows up more often 
it's so annoying, literally all she can do now is give out tailor tickets, i have enough bells to go shopping
she has showed up every week for a month and i time travel so it's probably longer, i love the able sisters but label has got to either go away or open up a shop on the island so at least she isn't taking up room in the plaza


----------



## John Wick

meggiewes said:


> I am also an adult and don't mind getting positive reinforcement in the current 2020 "Me First" culture where people don't even teach their kids to be nice to each other anymore.
> 
> I don't need to be talked down to like I am a baby because I have a differing opinion on a forum where *discussions* take place. Just because I have a more positive attitude diesnt mean that I'm a child or someone who is trying to spread nothing but toxic positivity.
> 
> I have problems with the game too, but that doesn't mean I don't like the positives.
> 
> So, I am sorry that I tried to engage in a lighthearted conversation about the *value of handcrafted things* as a reason why our villagers might clap for us when we craft things. This is going to make me sound like an old sourpuss, but most kids these days (and several adults I know) do not appreciate the value of high quality handcrafted items. After all, how many people these days build their own furniture from scratch? How many people know how to put together a filling and tasty well crafted four course dinner? How many people sew their own clothes?
> 
> So when I see our villagers appreciate what we do in the game means a lot. I realize it is my background that helps give it meaning, but I see this and think of other people who see the same thing (especially kids) and I hope they remember it and start valuing quality hand crafted items more.
> 
> That is what I was talking about and I do feel regret if that was not clear in my original response.


I  didn't talk down to you at all!
It was the other way around.

You spoke to me as if I were a toddler!

I didn't like having my posts dissected in a *rant thread*, as that is the one place those who have criticisms can go to vent them with other people who also want to get things off their chest.

I didn't expect gaslighting in a rant thread. 

This thread is, or should be, a safe haven, where we aren't challenged on every negative point we post about.

I can't believe this stemmed from me posting I didn't want to be applauded for customizing a tool.

Over & out.

Happy New Year, TBT, to you and your families.

Be safe. XoXo.


----------



## Poppies_92

Wish Redd would visit more often, I know it's about once every two weeks I believe. Wish two npc villagers would visit a day, one in Resident Services  and another like CJ, Flick etc... that walk around the island. its gonna be a long timeeeeeee till I ever fill the art museum lol


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I will never understand why they limited the amount of items you can order at the Nook shopping section to five per day.


----------



## jenikinz

Still no red wrapping paper, been a month with no sign of it. This is really annoying me.


----------



## Livia

I already ranted about this but I’m really upset that I won’t get the new years achievement. It’s not fair to lock it behind staying up until midnight. I’m an adult who just goes to bed early, but there are probably a lot of kids playing the game who won’t get the achievement either because they aren’t allowed to stay up. It really bothers me that I’ll always have an empty space in my nook miles achievement cards. It should unlock earlier in the evening so everyone can have a chance to get it.


----------



## -Lumi-

Livia said:


> I already ranted about this but I’m really upset that I won’t get the new years achievement. It’s not fair to lock it behind staying up until midnight. I’m an adult who just goes to bed early, but there are probably a lot of kids playing the game who won’t get the achievement either because they aren’t allowed to stay up. It really bothers me that I’ll always have an empty space in my nook miles achievement cards. It should unlock earlier in the evening so everyone can have a chance to get it.



This is definitely frustrating. Some people go to bed early and some people work on New Years/New Years Eve, or maybe they’re celebrating with their family so won’t have time to check the game? Silly to lock it like that.

It’s not really the same but I just bought a hat from another users island who’s current time is like 12:40 am or so and I got the achievement that way! In case you don’t want to change the time on your personal island, you can visit somebody else’s island that’s jumped ahead?


----------



## JKDOS

Livia said:


> I already ranted about this but I’m really upset that I won’t get the new years achievement. It’s not fair to lock it behind staying up until midnight. I’m an adult who just goes to bed early, but there are probably a lot of kids playing the game who won’t get the achievement either because they aren’t allowed to stay up. It really bothers me that I’ll always have an empty space in my nook miles achievement cards. It should unlock earlier in the evening so everyone can have a chance to get it.



It may be considered TT'ing, but go to your time settings on the Switch and adjust your time zone. If your time zone for example is -9:00, try setting it to -5:00


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im annoyed that the celebratory arch is only available ON the first?? like you put decor like that up on new years eve??

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020

im really disliking this trend im seeing where we get items perfect for the holidays and you get them like either less than a week before or ON the holiday


----------



## Poppies_92

This is more of a annoyance for me then a rant lol, but I always get bummed out by seeing YT thumbnails spoiling event items, I like to be surpise at times lol


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Poppies_92 said:


> This is more of a annoyance for me then a rant lol, but I always get bummed out be seeing YT thumbnails spoiling event items, I like to be surpise at times lol


yep!! i wanted to be surprised for new years but got recommended a video that had everything in the thumbnail ://


----------



## vroomage

I would love if you didn’t have to spam your villager in order to get a request from them.


----------



## satine

I am so annoyed with the whole "let's make the only source of highly sought-after seasonal DIY cards be balloon presents" thing would be put to rest for good the next little holiday event they hold. I can't stand not being able to find even ONE maple leaf or pine cone recipe thing while only one week away from Turkey day, and et cetera. This was such a huge failure. For many less intense players that makes basic holiday decor a completely unattainable and unaffordable option -- because, due to how hard they are to find, they're wildly expensive on trade forums as a result. Idk, it's just reallyyyyyy frustrating lol. It makes me so mad. I hope they consider this a little more carefully next year.


----------



## vroomage

satine said:


> I am so annoyed with the whole "let's make the only source of highly sought-after seasonal DIY cards be balloon presents" thing would be put to rest for good the next little holiday event they hold. I can't stand not being able to find even ONE maple leaf or pine cone recipe thing while only one week away from Turkey day, and et cetera. This was such a huge failure. For many less intense players that makes basic holiday decor a completely unattainable and unaffordable option -- because, due to how hard they are to find, they're wildly expensive on trade forums as a result. Idk, it's just reallyyyyyy frustrating lol. It makes me so mad. I hope they consider this a little more carefully next year.



I agree, you basically have to play the game 24/7 in order to nab the DIYs, or like you said, go onto marketplace sites such as here or Nookazon to get them, which can get insanely expensive


----------



## RedPanda

I have to say I'm really frustrated with the emphasis on social gaming. I have been playing socially since March and even with lots of trading I still find it challenging to get all the colors of an item. I can't tell you how many times I tried to buy, for example, one of the soup variants only to find that the person delivered the wrong item. It's an easy mistake to make as the congee and the cream stew look nearly identical. It would have been nice if they maybe labeled the soup with the variant type like they do with the rugs! (ex: soup kettle-congee)

And now even with New Years, there are so many hat colors, and for some reason we have to go through the whole process of trading with at least three other players if we want all the colors, and they are unorderable. I know it's a small thing but for people who are completionists, this is a real pain in the derriere. 

I'd say in general, the forced social trading system is a nightmare for completionists.


----------



## Starboard

RedPanda said:


> I have to say I'm really frustrated with the emphasis on social gaming. I have been playing socially since March and even with lots of trading I still find it challenging to get all the colors of an item. I can't tell you how many times I tried to buy, for example, one of the soup variants only to find that the person delivered the wrong item. It's an easy mistake to make as the congee and the cream stew look nearly identical. It would have been nice if they maybe labeled the soup with the variant type like they do with the rugs! (ex: soup kettle-congee)
> 
> And now even with New Years, there are so many hat colors, and for some reason we have to go through the whole process of trading with at least three other players if we want all the colors, and they are unorderable. I know it's a small thing but for people who are completionists, this is a real pain in the derriere.
> 
> I'd say in general, the forced social trading system is a nightmare for completionists.


If it makes you feel better, I think we can collect more variations of the hats in our own game every New Year's Eve. But it will take 4 years to get them all so I'm not sure if that makes you feel better haha. Most people will probably just trade for them.

And I totally agree. AC was never this reliant on trading before and everyone was fine with it. Now it's just annoying, it's too much even for the people who have the subscription and enjoy trading! Meanwhile everyone else is treated like second-rate players in comparison. Seems like Nintendo has no shame.

On a positive note I really liked the New Year's celebration, and I've enjoyed all the events so far! This game has so many great things about it and I wish it wasn't so tainted by the bad aspects.


----------



## maria110

OMGosh!   Am I the only time traveler who did New Years early and then decided to travel to tomorrow AND FORGOT TO CHANGE THE YEAR?!? 

So I was back in January 2020 and decided to move forward slowly to April 2020 to try to do Cherry Blossom season.  And of course, I've already received 4 Bunny DIYs and ZERO Cherry Blossom DIYs.   My non-Bunny present balloons were a DARTBOARD and some FLASHY SLACKS.  Ugh!   Bunny Day is the worst.  WORST!

Plus I already had too many flowers and now I'm going to be spending ages removing them.   So many flowers to remove .... sigh.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020

Also, Sable deserves a day off.  Label, please come and give Sable a day off.  I'd like to be just walking around the island and encounter Sable and be able to give her a gift.  Mabel deserves a day off too but not as much as Sable, who does the hard work.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

small complaint but i was like "im happy to be here with ALL my villagers" only to see three were missing and one of those was my permanent kabuki. made me sad


----------



## -Lumi-

I wish I could buy a bottle of bubbles and just have unlimited uses  that’s how the bubbles are in New Leaf, if memory serves? I just want to blow bubbles all the time without running out


----------



## JSS

Livia said:


> I already ranted about this but I’m really upset that I won’t get the new years achievement. It’s not fair to lock it behind staying up until midnight. I’m an adult who just goes to bed early, but there are probably a lot of kids playing the game who won’t get the achievement either because they aren’t allowed to stay up. It really bothers me that I’ll always have an empty space in my nook miles achievement cards. It should unlock earlier in the evening so everyone can have a chance to get it.


Wait, there's a new years achievement? I watched the celebration yesterday beyond midnight but didn't see that


----------



## chawwee

Not really a rant but im STILL upset we dont have the main man brewster yet, if ever. Feel like my island is incomplete without him


----------



## Livia

I think the music today is annoying. I’ll probably have to play with the sound muted for the day. Luckily I get to go villager hunting so I won’t be spending too much time on my island.


----------



## Starboard

Were we supposed to get a letter from mom today? Because I didn't get anything. Could it be because I ordered a bunch of the New Year's stuff on the 31st before they expired? I'm sad because I love mom's items.


----------



## chawwee

Starboard said:


> Were we supposed to get a letter from mom today? Because I didn't get anything. Could it be because I ordered a bunch of the New Year's stuff on the 31st before they expired? I'm sad because I love mom's items.


I got a letter today as well as the 5 items I ordered from the special section of nooks so I don't think its that?


----------



## Starboard

chawwee said:


> I got a letter today as well as the 5 items I ordered from the special section of nooks so I don't think its that?


Oh man, I don't know what happened then. All I can think of is maybe I messed something up when I set my game back 2 hours last night for the celebration? I still got everything else and even got a letter from the bank so I don't know what happened.


----------



## maria110

Just spent an hour or maybe more removing flowers.  Now that island looks pretty good, with some additional pagodas, terra-cotta warriors, and tall lanterns.  I need to demolish a bridge and replace it with a zen bridge since I don't have any zen bridges.  

I had time traveled to early April 2020 and while I was removing flowers, present balloons kept coming right to me.  However, they were mostly all full of Bunny Day items, no Cherry Blossom.  There were items like pants press etc. in the present balloons though.   I got about 6 such items.  Luckily Cherry Blossom recipes can be purchased and my other character has a lot of them anyway.


----------



## JKDOS

Honestly the flowers breading after rain is one of the worst things about the game right now. It seems every other day I have to remove over 100 flowers that have grown on my paths, or have just grown out of control. What makes it worse is that the shovel breaks, so you have to go constantly repair it after every 29 flowers


----------



## Starboard

JKDOS said:


> Honestly the flowers breading after rain is one of the worst things about the game right now. It seems every other day I have to remove over 100 flowers that have grown on my paths, or have just grown out of control. What makes it worse is that the shovel breaks, so you have to go constantly repair it after every 29 flowers


Last time I cleared mine I counted 35-40 flowers that had sprouted overnight.  Why they thought this was a good idea is beyond me.

Also I don't know why the letters system keeps glitching. I've experienced missing out on a Gulliver item and now a mom item. Why?? Is the code unstable or something? I don't get it.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Starboard said:


> Last time I cleared mine I counted 35-40 flowers that had sprouted overnight.  Why they thought this was a good idea is beyond me.
> 
> Also I don't know why the letters system keeps glitching. I've experienced missing out on a Gulliver item and now a mom item. Why?? Is the code unstable or something? I don't get it.


i thought i was the only one not getting moms letters, thank goodness im not
like my gfs character can get on and she'll get a letter, but i wont??? ive missed out on a couple of moms gifts already


----------



## Livia

Starboard said:


> Last time I cleared mine I counted 35-40 flowers that had sprouted overnight.  Why they thought this was a good idea is beyond me.
> 
> Also I don't know why the letters system keeps glitching. I've experienced missing out on a Gulliver item and now a mom item. Why?? Is the code unstable or something? I don't get it.



I didn't get a letter from mom on my rep either. Only my second character got it.


----------



## -Lumi-

JKDOS said:


> Honestly the flowers breading after rain is one of the worst things about the game right now. It seems every other day I have to remove over 100 flowers that have grown on my paths, or have just grown out of control. What makes it worse is that the shovel breaks, so you have to go constantly repair it after every 29 flowers



I completely agree. It’s gotten to the point where I’ve tried to “cage in” most of my flowers by having them be boxed in by either paths or bushes because the growth rate is ridiculous. I have a few main troublesome spots: in front of Ables, Nooks, and on one of my beaches where the flowers can grow freely if I’m not careful and there are so many flowers! 

It wouldn’t be nearly as frustrating if my darn shovel wouldn’t break so much but even then, it’s annoying. I wish flowers would only bloom if I actively watered them with my watering can because this is just silly  I like flowers too but I don’t need my island to be overrun!


----------



## Starboard

Livia said:


> I didn't get a letter from mom on my rep either. Only my second character got it.


Not even my second character got it  I'll just have to wait for the next one.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Why I like the new years event. It was simple and sweet. I think it is funny and a little frustrating that you can only order the New Years items today and wont even have them for decorating through the holiday. It seens as if all of these. Especially the balloon arch should been avaliable before the event. After all why would buy a 2021 baloon arch for next new years?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Angelbearpuppy said:


> Why I like the new years event. It was simple and sweet. I think it is funny and a little frustrating that you can only order the New Years items today and wont even have them for decorating through the holiday. It seens as if all of these. Especially the balloon arch should been avaliable before the event. After all why would buy a 2021 baloon arch for next new years?


i was angry about that and had to ask for one of the arches on here because i didnt want to tt on new years eve, i wanted everything to flow naturally


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I really wish that custom paths didn't make a wet carpet sound. At the very least, it feels like entirely transparent tiles should sound like whatever they have beneath them.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i was angry about that and had to ask for one of the arches on here because i didnt want to tt on new years eve, i wanted everything to flow naturally


Yeah. If I would of known more in advance I would of too. But I didint want to spoil it for myself


----------



## TheDuke55

So someone suggested this Youtube music editor to me and I had to check out their AC NH remixes. Why couldn't the actual game have this kind of passion to it? You can feel the heart in this person's music whereas 5PM NH feels empty and without the passion. Check out their other remixes guys, they're so good.








Angelbearpuppy said:


> Why I like the new years event. It was simple and sweet. I think it is funny and a little frustrating that you can only order the New Years items today and wont even have them for decorating through the holiday. It seens as if all of these. Especially the balloon arch should been avaliable before the event. After all why would buy a 2021 baloon arch for next new years?


Oversight. The same reason why we got Halloween and Thanksgiving DIY at the end of the event. Or how they made the Xmas DIY not spawn until December 13th or whatever. I started decorating for Xmas after Thanksgiving.


----------



## naviwing

Angelbearpuppy said:


> Why I like the new years event. It was simple and sweet. I think it is funny and a little frustrating that you can only order the New Years items today and wont even have them for decorating through the holiday. It seens as if all of these. Especially the balloon arch should been avaliable before the event. After all why would buy a 2021 baloon arch for next new years?



Yes, I was just coming on here to see if anyone else felt the same way! Why have the arch available after the two days people spend celebrating? It just seems odd, like the developers didn't think that one through, unless there's a cultural difference I'm missing. But even then, having the balloon arch for New Year's Eve and Day would have been... appropriate. I'm not exactly in celebration mode tomorrow when it comes in the mail.


----------



## Poppies_92

Wish there was a way for villager/npc to stay still when opening the camera app, so many missed photo opportunities ;(


----------



## maria110

Always when island hopping for villagers, I find ones for the other island. Hello, Blanche!  Now I have to wait for one of the villagers whose photos I have, on the Japanese island, to leave, so that I can move Blanche and her adorable house there.  I really need a snooty on that island and Blanche would be perfect.


----------



## JKDOS

TheDuke55 said:


> So someone suggested this Youtube music editor to me and I had to check out their AC NH remixes. Why couldn't the actual game have this kind of passion to it? You can feel the heart in this person's music whereas 5PM NH feels empty and without the passion. Check out their other remixes guys, they're so good.



I really love the original 5PM and all of its remixes <3


----------



## Raz

Starboard said:


> Oh man, I don't know what happened then. All I can think of is maybe I messed something up when I set my game back 2 hours last night for the celebration? I still got everything else and even got a letter from the bank so I don't know what happened.


I don't TT and I also didn't get any letter from Mom


----------



## Starboard

My second character just got mom's letter, a day late. My original character still didn't get it! How weird is that?? Oh well I'm glad I got it in the end lol.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> My second character just got mom's letter, a day late. My original character still didn't get it! How weird is that?? Oh well I'm glad I got it in the end lol.


Was there a special mom item in the letter? I didn't get it either. This is really poorly done when this is such a reoccurring thing.


----------



## JKDOS

You can duplicate mom's letters by TT backwards. If anyone is not getting theirs, I recommend this option.

I know some people are against TTing,  but if you're just TTing backwards to get something you deserve, it's not really a problem.


----------



## tessa grace

Besides the obvious like adding old characters (brewster, pelly, harriet from shampoodle, etc.), and other things like mass crafting and stacking shells, here are my complaints:
~There's no custom design umbrellas! (sad for me because I had an amazing idea for my outfit)
~Tool durability bar. I think that they should definitely warn you before your axe, or net, or any tool really breaks, because it's very annoying when you're trying to get some wood and you have to run to the OTHER SIDE OF THE ISLAND to your DIY bench. 
~More Amiibo stuff! I got so much amiibo when the update came out for New Leaf, and now all that my amiibo do is sit there. If Harvey had the campground instead (and a less dull personality in NH), everyone would love him even more!
~Finally, and I know this one is kind of small, but mass eating fruit. I hate having to eat 10 fruit and watch each little 5 seconds. It's such a chore. 

So yeah!


----------



## Bluebellie

I tried to see my island in a fly over from Harvey and it didn’t let me 
Why does it let us coming from another island but not from Harvey?


----------



## allainah

Bluebellie said:


> I tried to see my island in a fly over from Harvey and it didn’t let me
> Why does it let us coming from another island but not from Harvey?


Wow really? I was actually going to try this today because I'm setting up a surprise birthday party area for a friend and want to make sure it doesn't show on the fly over lol. Guess I will have to find someone to visit


----------



## Bluebellie

allainah said:


> Wow really? I was actually going to try this today because I'm setting up a surprise birthday party area for a friend and want to make sure it doesn't show on the fly over lol. Guess I will have to find someone to visit


Yeah I tested it out twice just in case it was a glitch or to see if I might have missed it. I have a mess right now and wanted to make sure all the items I have scattered didn’t show lol


I was able to flyover by visiting someone though. If you’d like you can pass by and leave to get the flyover


----------



## allainah

Bluebellie said:


> Yeah I tested it out twice just in case it was a glitch or to see if I might have missed it. I have a mess right now and wanted to make sure all the items I have scattered didn’t show lol
> 
> 
> I was able to flyover by visiting someone though. If you’d like you can pass by and leave to get the flyover


Ugh Nintendo always making everything harder on us 
That would be nice, tysm for offering <3 I'll DM you


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> Was there a special mom item in the letter? I didn't get it either. This is really poorly done when this is such a reoccurring thing.


I got Mom's Art which is a picture in a frame that you can customise. Actually I'm sad I didn't get it for my original character, I would have liked more than one since there aren't enough pictures to hang up in this game. (Unless you're not donating Redd's artwork to the museum)

I tried time traveling back several times on my original character and I never got the letter. So annoying.


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> I tried to see my island in a fly over from Harvey and it didn’t let me
> Why does it let us coming from another island but not from Harvey?



Make a new character to see it. Then quit without saving. You'll get something like this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265407137108201473
Fun fact: The flyover cutscene you see when returning home from another player's island isn't the same one others see when coming to your island. For whatever reason, the plane flys over from a different position. Making a new character however will show you the real position.


----------



## Bluebellie

JKDOS said:


> Make a new character to see it. Then quit without saving. You'll get something like this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265407137108201473
> Fun fact: The flyover cutscene you see when returning home from another player's island isn't the same one others see when coming to your island. For whatever reason, the plane flys over from a different position. Making a new character however will show you the real position.


Thank you! Seems like so much work though. 

Really ? Here I thought the area I was seeing was what everyone saw. Oh boy. I hope the part people are seeing isn’t too bad then. I thought the one everyone saw was the only area I have decorated lol


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> Thank you! Seems like so much work though.
> 
> Really ? Here I thought the area I was seeing was what everyone saw. Oh boy. I hope the part people are seeing isn’t too bad then. I thought the one everyone saw was the only area I have decorated lol



Yeah, until you have 2 Switches side by side, it's kind of an unknown fact about the plane positions.

Edit: I might go ahead and make videos from both perspectives to show the difference. It's small, but it does make somewhat of a difference if you're trying to purposely design the area for the flyover scene.


----------



## Starboard

Starboard said:


> I tried time traveling back several times on my original character and I never got the letter. So annoying.


Ok, I finally got it 2 days late. So I guess it's not guaranteed on the first day of the month.


----------



## Bluebellie

JKDOS said:


> Yeah, until you have 2 Switches side by side, it's kind of an unknown fact about the plane positions.
> 
> Edit: I might go ahead and make videos from both perspectives to show the difference. It's small, but it does make somewhat of a difference if you're trying to purposely design the area for the flyover scene.


I’d love to see them if you post them!


----------



## annex

Wisp ticks me off. He's nothing but a fraud. I ask for something new, and he gives me a wallpaper I already had in my inventory. I ask for something expensive, and it costs under 2k.

I run around my town, searching every nook and cranny, and can't find the last spirit. I do a thorough search 3 flipping times. Still can't find it. I'm just about to give up when there it is on my beach, in the same area I checked 3 times.

Guliver. I'm really sick of getting hats. I have duplicate hats in different colors. I also have two alt characters that find and give parts to Guliver. Do you know what he gives them every single time? You guessed it. HATS.


----------



## JKDOS

Bluebellie said:


> I’d love to see them if you post them!



I'll try to let you know. I decided not to make them tonight since I'd prefer to record the clips when the sun is up


----------



## JKDOS

I'm sure I've ranted about this already, but the nerf to bank interest needs to be undone. Why did Nintendo feel the need to nerf it from 99k to 9k? 9k after 30 days is nothing, especially considering we can get 16k per day or 480k every 30 days from a money rock.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I hate when the date is put on items. This is like the 2016 cake in New Leaf. The balloon arch would have so much more utility without the date on it.


----------



## Starboard

annex said:


> Wisp ticks me off. He's nothing but a fraud. I ask for something new, and he gives me a wallpaper I already had in my inventory. I ask for something expensive, and it costs under 2k.
> 
> I run around my town, searching every nook and cranny, and can't find the last spirit. I do a thorough search 3 flipping times. Still can't find it. I'm just about to give up when there it is on my beach, in the same area I checked 3 times.


Yessss it always takes me FOREVER to find the last spirit, whereas I'll always find the first few within minutes. It's the worst when I just want to close the game but I'm kept hostage for another 5-10 minutes running around my island looking for a glowing ball. And if Wisp doesn't offer me furniture then it was a waste of time because I finished buying all the wallpaper/flooring I wanted months ago.


----------



## mabadpe

So, this is probably not that common of an issue, Im guessing, but the couch multiplayer needs some serious smoothening. My boyfriend is living on my island and we regularly play together in the evening. While swapping main player is fairly smooth, the second player deserves more rights in local multiplayer imo. A quick summary of our most important points:
- Greatly reduce the animation time when the 2nd player picks up an item! This is for sure the most annoying
- Would be cool to chose whether the items the 2nd player picks up lands in his inventory (would be good for our case) or in the collection bin at residental services
 - Better options for swapping tools as 2nd player! You can open the emotes menu but not the tool belt as 2nd player? Its really exhausting to scroll through all with just the Y button. When we speak of it: There should also be a button for removing the tool you're currently using.
 - Enable 2nd player to join in on Island designer so you can terraform TOGETHER (currently, only the main player can use the island designer. when swapping main player, the safety hat comes off and you need to restart app, etc.)
 - Please enable to swap main players when swimming in the ocean (currently you need to go on land to swap). Also, the camera is getting changed weird when youre diving with another player -not making it easier to catch the sea creature.
- Very disappointing was New Years though: The second player couldnt hold the fizzy apple juice or lightstick!! Only the main player could. When we swapped the 2nd player lost hold of it. Weirdly, only the sparklers could be held by the 2nd player. Thanks Nintendo for this. I waved my stick and cheered for both of us.
 - The other events (that we always did together) were a bit repetitive as we got the same items in the same order when doing the same. Would be cool to have a liiiittle bit of rotation. But i guess thats fine, as this is probably not the most used game mode 

Think that was it  All of this probably isnt as easy to implement, cause it might depend on how many players join in locally and other things. Probably looks a bit different when you play 2 players vs. 4 players. Thanks for a place to "let if off" anyhow!


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

mabadpe said:


> So, this is probably not that common of an issue, Im guessing, but the couch multiplayer needs some serious smoothening. My boyfriend is living on my island and we regularly play together in the evening. While swapping main player is fairly smooth, the second player deserves more rights in local multiplayer imo. A quick summary of our most important points:
> - Greatly reduce the animation time when the 2nd player picks up an item! This is for sure the most annoying
> - Would be cool to chose whether the items the 2nd player picks up lands in his inventory (would be good for our case) or in the collection bin at residental services
> - Better options for swapping tools as 2nd player! You can open the emotes menu but not the tool belt as 2nd player? Its really exhausting to scroll through all with just the Y button. When we speak of it: There should also be a button for removing the tool you're currently using.
> - Enable 2nd player to join in on Island designer so you can terraform TOGETHER (currently, only the main player can use the island designer. when swapping main player, the safety hat comes off and you need to restart app, etc.)
> - Please enable to swap main players when swimming in the ocean (currently you need to go on land to swap). Also, the camera is getting changed weird when youre diving with another player -not making it easier to catch the sea creature.
> - Very disappointing was New Years though: The second player couldnt hold the fizzy apple juice or lightstick!! Only the main player could. When we swapped the 2nd player lost hold of it. Weirdly, only the sparklers could be held by the 2nd player. Thanks Nintendo for this. I waved my stick and cheered for both of us.
> - The other events (that we always did together) were a bit repetitive as we got the same items in the same order when doing the same. Would be cool to have a liiiittle bit of rotation. But i guess thats fine, as this is probably not the most used game mode
> 
> Think that was it  All of this probably isnt as easy to implement, cause it might depend on how many players join in locally and other things. Probably looks a bit different when you play 2 players vs. 4 players. Thanks for a place to "let if off" anyhow!


I agree with New Years. My mom made a character on my island to play occasionally and we did new years together for fun. It was disapointing that we both could not toast or wave the light stick at the same time


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I got Mom's Art which is a picture in a frame that you can customise. Actually I'm sad I didn't get it for my original character, I would have liked more than one since there aren't enough pictures to hang up in this game. (Unless you're not donating Redd's artwork to the museum)
> 
> I tried time traveling back several times on my original character and I never got the letter. So annoying.


Alright, this is BS. There are so many times that I had to hunt for the seasonal diy that Isabelle is supposed to give you because she never downloaded it to my phone. Glitches like this should not get a free pass. It's just another flaw in a game that has quite a few.


----------



## maria110

Cranky and sisterly villagers get up too late.  Who sleeps in that late?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2021

Also, I am having a heck of a time getting the summer DIYs on the southern hemisphere island.  It wasn't this hard last June when I had a northern island.  It's like getting all the good DIYs is harder now.  Not sure if RNG changed or it's just a misperception.   I want the underwater wall and am due to receive it but I keep getting bidets and plastic pools and such.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Why is the lighting in Nook's so bad? More than once I have bought an item after checking my catalogue thinking that it's a color variant that I don't have only to put it outside or in my house and realize that I already did despite it looking completely different when I compared them...

I get that they separated the color variants instead of having it be like in ACNL where you just had to buy one for all of the colors because there's not many items sold in the shop in ACNH but I wish they'd say the name of the color (e.g. "That's a pink table setting") so that I knew what I was getting...


----------



## kefkiroth

I'm a completionist at heart but I've basically given up on having a full catalogue of clothing. Buying clothes at the sisters' is so exhausting that makes me lose any excitement about the clothes because it becomes a chore. I look at certain clothes that would look lovely on my villagers but when I'm trying to keep track of which items and which variations I'm buying for me and for them I get lost. My small brain cannot keep up without having a notebook by my side. I normally end up buying something that is only for my villagers or only for me


----------



## TheDuke55

StarlitGlitch said:


> Why is the lighting in Nook's so bad? More than once I have bought an item after checking my catalogue thinking that it's a color variant that I don't have only to put it outside or in my house and realize that I already did despite it looking completely different when I compared them...
> 
> I get that they separated the color variants instead of having it be like in ACNL where you just had to buy one for all of the colors because there's not many items sold in the shop in ACNH but I wish they'd say the name of the color (e.g. "That's a pink table setting") so that I knew what I was getting...


Dude, same thing happened to me yesterday. There was this celebration candle thing that I only had in black color. The shop made it look like copper/bronze. Turns out it was just black.


----------



## Sara?

kefkiroth said:


> I'm a completionist at heart but I've basically given up on having a full catalogue of clothing. Buying clothes at the sisters' is so exhausting that makes me lose any excitement about the clothes because it becomes a chore. I look at certain clothes that would look lovely on my villagers but when I'm trying to keep track of which items and which variations I'm buying for me and for them I get lost. My small brain cannot keep up without having a notebook by my side. I normally end up buying something that is only for my villagers or only for me




Hopefully in one of the many upcoming events we will get multi-selection when buy-ing at able sisters which should help with buying full sets of clothes


----------



## TheDuke55

Sara? said:


> Hopefully in one of the many upcoming events we will get multi-selection when buy-ing at able sisters which should help with buying full sets of clothes


I hate that when I buy clothes it gets sent to my storage if I don't want to wear it out. And if I do my clothes I was wearing get sent. It's so stupid. They had to know this was inconvenient. If this was to avoid problems due to full storage, they could had just made them not be able to buy clothes unless they sent it directly to the storage.

Like 'Oh you're pockets are full, would you like us to send it to your home?'


----------



## kefkiroth

Sara? said:


> Hopefully in one of the many upcoming events we will get multi-selection when buy-ing at able sisters which should help with buying full sets of clothes



I really hope so. It would be great to have a shopping cart!


----------



## Sara?

TheDuke55 said:


> I hate that when I buy clothes it gets sent to my storage if I don't want to wear it out. And if I do my clothes I was wearing get sent. It's so stupid. They had to know this was inconvenient. If this was to avoid problems due to full storage, they could had just made them not be able to buy clothes unless they sent it directly to the storage.
> 
> Like 'Oh you're pockets are full, would you like us to send it to your home?'




I personally dont have much of a problem in this regard  tbh with you and i dont mind very much that they send home to my storage  the clothes i buy. What bothers me is that, i might want to buy 5 dresses at the same time and i just cannot do it at once as the game is right now ill have to exit the dress room 5 times to buy those dresses and i find it a little bit time consuming and bothering.


----------



## TheDuke55

Sara? said:


> I personally dont have much of a problem in this regard  tbh with you and i dont mind very much that they send home to my storage  the clothes i buy. What bothers me is that, i might want to buy 5 dresses at the same time and i just cannot do it at once as the game is right now ill have to exit the dress room 5 times to buy those dresses and i find it a little bit time consuming and bothering.


I'm not disagreeing with that. I don't like that bit either. It's why I don't bother buying much clothes. But when I do, it's usually because I want to replace a piece a villager is wearing. And so I either have to wear it out and go nakey or go back to my storage. Either way is inconvenient for me.


----------



## Sara?

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with that. I don't like that bit either. It's why I don't bother buying much clothes. But when I do, it's usually because I want to replace a piece a villager is wearing. And so I either have to wear it out and go nakey or go back to my storage. Either way is inconvenient for me.




HMM i just understood the reality and what you meant with your comment, i normally always go home anyways cause i want to wrap in a specific color for each villager so thats why i was never in this position. Now i understand what you mean  and it makes sense what you are saying, I guess what they would have to do is upgrade the possibility to have like @kefkiroth said a shopping cart to enable bulk purchases and then they would have to add a small dialogue asking you instead if you want to wear it, if you would want it  to be send home or to take it with you


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> Alright, this is BS. There are so many times that I had to hunt for the seasonal diy that Isabelle is supposed to give you because she never downloaded it to my phone. Glitches like this should not get a free pass. It's just another flaw in a game that has quite a few.


I agree, luckily the DIY thing hasn't happened to me yet. I don't know if you saw my post but I ended up getting mom's letter so anyone who missed it might receive it in the coming days. I still wonder how a glitch like that even happens lol. Or maybe it's not a glitch? Hmm.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I agree, luckily the DIY thing hasn't happened to me yet. I don't know if you saw my post but I ended up getting mom's letter so anyone who missed it might receive it in the coming days. I still wonder how a glitch like that even happens lol. Or maybe it's not a glitch? Hmm.


Either way, it shouldn't be hard for Nintendo/AC to have things happen when they are supposed to. All the other AC games had letters (or whatever) show up on the date they were supposed to.


----------



## Sara?

Starboard said:


> I agree, luckily the DIY thing hasn't happened to me yet. I don't know if you saw my post but I ended up getting mom's letter so anyone who missed it might receive it in the coming days. I still wonder how a glitch like that even happens lol. Or maybe it's not a glitch? Hmm.



I also experienced the letter glicht, i read  so many pp getting mum letters after new years and i was like “hmm i dont know what i have dont but my virtual mum does not love me that much for some reason” . I already got my letter ! I guess there was a storm or something and thats why some of us got delayed mail


----------



## Ganucci

Sara? said:


> I also experienced the letter glicht, i read  so many pp getting mum letters after new years and i was like “hmm i dont know what i have dont but my virtual mum does not love me that much for some reason” . I already got my letter ! I guess there was a storm or something and thats why some of us got delayed mail



Hahaha my Mom’s letter must’ve been affected by that storm because I just got mine today!


----------



## meggiewes

maria110 said:


> Cranky and sisterly villagers get up too late.  Who sleeps in that late?



My friend used to sleep in until 1 PM nearly daily in college. She was a major night owl and had afternoon classes most of the time.


----------



## maria110

On my first island, I used zen bridges with no problem.  I had 2 or 3 of them that looked great. Ditto for my second island.   I had a brick bridge and a stone bridge and a wooden bridge and a blue iron bridge.  I used a variety of bridges with no problems. Ditto for paths.  And fences.  But on my more recent islands, I can't seem to make anything but stone bridges and suspension bridges work.  The zen bridge has a high profile and situating it nicely can be challenging.  As for paths, I keep using the same The Path and a worn cobblestone path that I like.  Someday I may shake things up, but not today, I guess.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i feel like nintendo waiting to fix things/make some things easier (like batch crafting) to keep people playing until theyre fixed later on in a random update is horrible

this is how you loose people. way too late to fix some of this stuff that should have happened in the first few months. like one thing is that they implemented sending stuff home from harvey's island at the beginning of wedding season, which means it works on islands, they just haven't released it for the mystery islands for some...odd reason

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2021

i mean okay i get why, its to make you waste more time by having to leave when your inventory is full and then use another ticket

i still hate that villager hunting is fun but loses steam because of just how much you need to press and talk to get to each island


----------



## TheDuke55

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i feel like nintendo waiting to fix things/make some things easier (like batch crafting) to keep people playing until theyre fixed later on in a random update is horrible
> 
> this is how you loose people. way too late to fix some of this stuff that should have happened in the first few months. like one thing is that they implemented sending stuff home from harvey's island at the beginning of wedding season, which means it works on islands, they just haven't released it for the mystery islands for some...odd reason
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2021
> 
> i mean okay i get why, its to make you waste more time by having to leave when your inventory is full and then use another ticket
> 
> i still hate that villager hunting is fun but loses steam because of just how much you need to press and talk to get to each island


They could had did what NL did with the island and given Oriville (or whatever his name is) some kind of storage slot in his plane. There was something like 4 sections with two or three rows each for stuff you could store and come back with.


----------



## emily_e_c

The music from Wild World/City Folk was the best animal crossing soundtrack ever, I miss it so much! Sorry, but New Horizons just doesn't compare.


----------



## -Lumi-

Buying enough shrubs for my island is painful.  Let me bulk buy in more than 5 items I need like 100 shrubs or so please Leif


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## John Wick

Please give us the NL items and furniture.

I HATE the double sofa, and the box sofa.

If this is as good as it's going to get, I'm going to hurl my switch into the ocean.


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I hate when Isabelle always says how "there is no news today" but then talks about her personal life all the time for like the 100th. I mean come on at least have more to say like who is showing up at the plaza.


----------



## azurill

John Wick said:


> Please give us the NL items and furniture.
> 
> I HATE the double sofa, and the box sofa.
> 
> If this is as good as it's going to get, I'm going to hurl my switch into the ocean.


 Yes we need more furniture from new leaf. I can not make a nice living room without a nice sofa. That double sofa is terrible.


----------



## JKDOS

azurill said:


> Yes we need more furniture from new leaf. I can not make a nice living room without a nice sofa. That double sofa is terrible.



I'd love the minimalist set back at the very least. Maybe the astro  set too.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I'd like recreations of some of the PWPs too, like the wisteria trellis!


----------



## meggiewes

JKDOS said:


> I'd love the minimalist set back at the very least. Maybe the astro  set too.



While we are at it can we also get the rococo, alpine, and modern wood sets back too? Those were some of my favorites! 

I also wish we had the option to customize furniture with clothing again, but the clothing options are so intricate they wouldn't look very good. So, I would also like to request more Sable patterns that look like old all-over clothing patterns.


----------



## azurill

JKDOS said:


> I'd love the minimalist set back at the very least. Maybe the astro  set too.


It would be great to get the minimalist set back I really like that one. 
@meggiewes those are some great sets hopefully we can get those back as well .


----------



## Elias_

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I hate when Isabelle always says how "there is no news today" but then talks about her personal life all the time for like the 100th. I mean come on at least have more to say like who is showing up at the plaza.



I absolutely agree. It always gives me the feeling that there's nothing going on on my island. Just adding a couple of new lines, e.g. with cool things you could do today, would change a lot. Maybe they address that at one point in an update. Does anybody know whether they have added more dialogue to the game in a previous update?


----------



## visibleghost

ok so i get that winter irl is long but i'm already over the snow. i might time travel to get rid of it because i hate my towns in this weather and it makes me not want to play.


----------



## Poppies_92

Really wish for some kinda bait for insects just like Pocket Camp had. Maybe a spray or such to attract more insects for a limited amount of time. Could be a good idea.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Poppies_92 said:


> Really wish for some kinda bait for insects just like Pocket Camp had. Maybe a spray or such to attract more insects for a limited amount of time. Could be a good idea.


i never considered this, this is an idea i can really get behind


----------



## JKDOS

Why can our players literally create and destroy cliffs, but can't create their own dirt inclines? It's also frustrating that in the beginning of the game, we can craft a log bridge, but now it will cost 99k.

Nintendo should let us continue crafting log bridges, and drop the construction price of dirt inclines by 90-100%. If someone wants something better than a log bridge or a dirt incline, that's where they can start charging big money.


----------



## Boidoh

A few weeks ago I realised yet another one of NL's features were cut (surprise surprise).

I saw two snowballs on the ground. "How convenient" - I told myself. I felt I was lucky that two of my snowballs spawned so close to each other! Typically they would spawn anywhere on the map - or so I thought. I rolled my snowman to be the largest size, hoping to get the SnowMAN for the bingo card. The Snowman bingo made winters fun for me in New Leaf.

So I roll my ball to to the largest size and I get.... a Snowboy... I must have done something wrong, I thought. So the next day I rolled my ball to the largest size and... snowboy... I did a google search and all the various Snowmen were cut. This is such a shame.

But "this isn't New Leaf 2" - the loyalists will shout.


----------



## meo

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I hate when Isabelle always says how "there is no news today" but then talks about her personal life all the time for like the 100th. I mean come on at least have more to say like who is showing up at the plaza.


Definitely agree. I always found Isabelle kinda bland - never really got too attached to her in NL. I know people were hyped when she showed up in NH but, what you mention alone, just makes her character even worse for me. It's not like the services she offers really gives her character much to work with either. :/
Having a short announcement about the weather odds for the day, who is visiting the island, randomly announcing the special item/turnip price at nooks, or mentioning a recently donated or seasonal spotlight museum item to go see would feel more immersive and news-ish.


----------



## Zane

I hate seasonal DIYs being locked behind balloon rng soooooooo much. I have NONE of the recipes you craft using ornaments (I was actually starting to wonder what ornaments were even for) and apparently January 6th is the last day for them. Having to constantly buy these things from other players is not my favorite part of the game. :/


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Zane said:


> I hate seasonal DIYs being locked behind balloon rng soooooooo much. I have NONE of the recipes you craft using ornaments (I was actually starting to wonder what ornaments were even for) and apparently January 6th is the last day for them. Having to constantly buy these things from other players is not my favorite part of the game. :/


Event overlap does keep happening.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Boidoh said:


> A few weeks ago I realised yet another one of NL's features were cut (surprise surprise).
> 
> I saw two snowballs on the ground. "How convenient" - I told myself. I felt I was lucky that two of my snowballs spawned so close to each other! Typically they would spawn anywhere on the map - or so I thought. I rolled my snowman to be the largest size, hoping to get the SnowMAN for the bingo card. The Snowman bingo made winters fun for me in New Leaf.
> 
> So I roll my ball to to the largest size and I get.... a Snowboy... I must have done something wrong, I thought. So the next day I rolled my ball to the largest size and... snowboy... I did a google search and all the various Snowmen were cut. This is such a shame.
> 
> But "this isn't New Leaf 2" - the loyalists will shout.


The different snowmen and Toy Day prep kept me coming back to ACNL most winters, even when I hadn't played in a while, to at least try it out a bit. But boy did they get the short end of the stick in NH ^^'

I loved the different interactions with the snowpeople (esp the bingo card).


----------



## watercolorwish

I was just thinking about what a shame it is our progress in game isn’t logged in a format accessible to us. New Leaf had the town tree, which, if you sat down next to it, it would reel every major event since you became mayor. It was so neat to see how far you’ve come and I wish ACNH had a similar thing. 

You’d think it would be one of those features that once added to a game, its in every game after, too, but.. guess not. Whats worse is ACNH is about building a community completely from the ground up, so something like this where you can see how far you’ve come should be a thing. make it make sense nintendo


----------



## bebebese

@watercolorwish i think the nook mile achievements are meant to show this. I do miss the badges from Phineas, though, those were cute.


----------



## Juliet7466

Making you pay to visit other people's islands/have other people visit yours or visiting dream towns is absolutely ridiculous. It's something we've had for free for years and it's really annoying. I know it's not that much per much but it's still annoying


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I was looking forward to Noon Miles achievements but I feel like they're a step down from the badges. In order to keep you getting them early on they made them so easy ^^' Whereas in NL I'm still working towards gold on almost all of them. And I liked being able to see other people's.


----------



## Wickel

I wish there was a second way to get our hands on customization kits apart from Nook's!


----------



## JKDOS

Juliet7466 said:


> Making you pay to visit other people's islands/have other people visit yours or visiting dream towns is absolutely ridiculous. It's something we've had for free for years and it's really annoying. I know it's not that much per much but it's still annoying



And the multiplayer experience hasn't improved at all aside from jumping from 4 to 8 players. The loading times themselves are longer because they force everyone to wait for the incoming player to watch a cutscene from the plane. If they removed that cutscene, it could save a lot of time.


----------



## Starboard

Juliet7466 said:


> Making you pay to visit other people's islands/have other people visit yours or visiting dream towns is absolutely ridiculous. It's something we've had for free for years and it's really annoying. I know it's not that much per much but it's still annoying


It's even worse that they make you pay to get all the fruit and most of the furniture colours in the game. So many variations just look weird and there's basically no chance you'll get all the ones you like via balloons or Redd, unless you want to wait years or decades. The game doesn't use servers for hosting your town for trades so we're not actually supporting anything either. It's an icky practice because it's not like Nintendo is on the cusp of bankruptcy or anything. Plus they should let solo players be solo players like in the old games. Imo this all makes them look like they're taking advantage of us.


----------



## Masenkochick

Snowmen are so hard to make! Iike that there is only one “type” of snowman instead of the three different types that used to exist in New Leaf, but I’ve found the snowmen are actually pretty mean when you don’t build them right in New Horizon. Also, if you accidentally break a snowball (making it hit a tree or something like that) it takes FOREVER for a new snowball to appear, even after going inside the buildings. In New Leaf, snowballs reappeared quickly after they got destroyed.


----------



## Starboard

JKDOS said:


> And the multiplayer experience hasn't improved at all aside from jumping from 4 to 8 players. The loading times themselves are longer because they force everyone to wait for the incoming player to watch a cutscene from the plane. If they removed that cutscene, it could save a lot of time.


Once I was playing local with my friend and we were sharing items and DIYs, and suddenly the connection just fails out of nowhere and I lost everything I got. Then we kept trying and that kept happening until it finally worked, but I had become super anxious and we were rushing. We were right next to each other so it was really annoying. Maybe it was the room or something but it was just dumb.

Also I like the game but picking up things for ages then going home then going back to pick up more things is just not that fun to me, I hate that I have no choice to get the things I like.


----------



## Elias_

This has probably been mentioned numerous times, but the user interface desperately needs an update. The older Animal Crossing titles aren't any better in this regard, however it feels much more apparent in NH to me. For example, there was never an option to buy items in bulk (or only for buying turnips) and e.g. Leif only ever sold you like two bushes a day. Now, you can buy as many as you want, which is actually a much better design choice. However, for me, this means that I spend much more time in the menu to buy as many bushes as I can and I feel obligated to do so since he doesn't have a shop on the island.
Same for crafting or buying multiple Nook Miles. They did add quality-of-life improvements by allowing you to buy as many items as you want, but ironically, they just far enough to be either exactly as or even more annoying.


----------



## Jessi

At this point I hate the residential service. You can't customize it, can't even change the paths, and it just got in the way when I'm designing my island. I miss when you can pick different themes for it, now it just sticks out like a sore thumb. At least let me change the ground, so it can at least some what match my towns aesthetic


----------



## iamjohnporter67

Shop upgrades seriously need a come back. I am so sick an tired of going into the same shop. In past games when you buy enough stuff in the shop day by day they will be closed for renovation. There is none of that in New Horizons. I'm sorry i just can't deal with the same shop for the past 6 months.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021



JKDOS said:


> And the multiplayer experience hasn't improved at all aside from jumping from 4 to 8 players. The loading times themselves are longer because they force everyone to wait for the incoming player to watch a cutscene from the plane. If they removed that cutscene, it could save a lot of time.


Thats the reason why I stopped going to islands. I mean this system they have is the WORST ever with the loading screens. I lost my sanity after seeing "Looks like someone's on their way here" and "Looks like someone's leaving" for like 500th time. Its so unbearable.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay seriously I need to get this off my chest. Why isn't there anything else going on in the game besides the holiday events. I mean seriously its like this game is just only been built off of just holiday events and we got nothing to keep us invested for a long time. No Shop Upgrades, No New Buildings To add, No way to expand Resident Services, and of course the rewards you get is nothing but nook miles and sometimes whenever you gift you villagers you always seem to get clothing and furniture. Thats it! I am so bored of this game its like I can't even enjoy it when I keep thinking about stuff in past AC games that were so great. I know its been talked about so many times but honestly its becoming so hard enjoy the game when there is barely anything to do after you terraform your island.


----------



## Corrie

Breakable tools are the worst. I'm trying to move flowers and trees around and I've had to fill my pockets with shovels. Just kill me.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021



iamjohnporter67 said:


> Shop upgrades seriously need a come back. I am so sick an tired of going into the same shop. In past games when you buy enough stuff in the shop day by day they will be closed for renovation. There is none of that in New Horizons. I'm sorry i just can't deal with the same shop for the past 6 months.



It's gotten to the point where I don't even check Nooks anymore. I know there won't be anything worth buying.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

iamjohnporter67 said:


> Shop upgrades seriously need a come back. I am so sick an tired of going into the same shop. In past games when you buy enough stuff in the shop day by day they will be closed for renovation. There is none of that in New Horizons. I'm sorry i just can't deal with the same shop for the past 6 months.



i just got my second copy of new horizons and i cannot tell you how weirdly refreshing it is to go in nooks when it is smaller. it just looks different and im digging it rn and i remember saying to my gf last night "im going to be sad when they want to upgrade"


----------



## aurora.

I just wish there was the option to customize the main buildings. I preferred how the smaller Nook's and museum looked to the upgraded ones and I'd still have them if I could choose to!


----------



## Starboard

Corrie said:


> Breakable tools are the worst. I'm trying to move flowers and trees around and I've had to fill my pockets with shovels. Just kill me.



My exact feelings. Spreading flowers is the reason I haven't played the game the past week, after going 6 months with no break. It was annoying enough digging them up whenever it snowed but knowing it was quickly killing my shovel just made me angrier. It burnt me out. I'm tired of feeling bad every time I catch a dang snowflake because I know it's going to bring me closer to crafting another tool for the millionth time. It's just not fun and not charming. There's already so many things I do as part of my dailies, I don't want fixing tools (apparently made out of straw) to be one of them.

Why did they think this was a good idea?


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> My exact feelings. Spreading flowers is the reason I haven't played the game the past week, after going 6 months with no break. It was annoying enough digging them up whenever it snowed but knowing it was quickly killing my shovel just made me angrier. It burnt me out. I'm tired of feeling bad every time I catch a dang snowflake because I know it's going to bring me closer to crafting another tool for the millionth time. It's just not fun and not charming. There's already so many things I do as part of my dailies, I don't want fixing tools (apparently made out of straw) to be one of them.
> 
> Why did they think this was a good idea?


My thoughts exactly. Not sure if they thought making us need to craft more would "give us something to do" or what but it sucks. I don't even craft either. I just buy them. Way less effort than gathering the materials.


----------



## JKDOS

Masenkochick said:


> Snowmen are so hard to make! Iike that there is only one “type” of snowman instead of the three different types that used to exist in New Leaf, but I’ve found the snowmen are actually pretty mean when you don’t build them right in New Horizon. Also, if you accidentally break a snowball (making it hit a tree or something like that) it takes FOREVER for a new snowball to appear, even after going inside the buildings. In New Leaf, snowballs reappeared quickly after they got destroyed.



You can make a perfect snowman at multiple different sizes if that's what you mean. While they won't be different types, they are still in the different sizes. So you can make them smaller if you'd like.











As per the snowballs taking forever to spawn, there is actually a bug in the game that makes them invisible. You need to go to the original area, then walk a short distance away, and then walk back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338191729971752960


----------



## Elias_

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay seriously I need to get this off my chest. Why isn't there anything else going on in the game besides the holiday events. I mean seriously its like this game is just only been built off of just holiday events and we got nothing to keep us invested for a long time. No Shop Upgrades, No New Buildings To add, No way to expand Resident Services, and of course the rewards you get is nothing but nook miles and sometimes whenever you gift you villagers you always seem to get clothing and furniture. Thats it! I am so bored of this game its like I can't even enjoy it when I keep thinking about stuff in past AC games that were so great. I know its been talked about so many times but honestly its becoming so hard enjoy the game when there is barely anything to do after you terraform your island.



I absolutely agree.
Also, the Nook Miles were really motivating at first. But once you have the villager you like and some of the upgrades, there is very little to do...
Well, and after some time there really isn't a reason to keep terraforming. I hope they introduce new shops at some point to change that.


----------



## Starboard

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay seriously I need to get this off my chest. Why isn't there anything else going on in the game besides the holiday events. I mean seriously its like this game is just only been built off of just holiday events and we got nothing to keep us invested for a long time. No Shop Upgrades, No New Buildings To add, No way to expand Resident Services, and of course the rewards you get is nothing but nook miles and sometimes whenever you gift you villagers you always seem to get clothing and furniture. Thats it! I am so bored of this game its like I can't even enjoy it when I keep thinking about stuff in past AC games that were so great. I know its been talked about so many times but honestly its becoming so hard enjoy the game when there is barely anything to do after you terraform your island.


I'm really itching for Tortimer's island with the minigames to come back. It would be nice if I could log on and instead of just doing the same chores I've been doing since day one, I could play some games or something. 

The only other activity you can do besides the usual things is go to Harv's island and decorate rooms, which I think I'm tired of doing after decorating 2 whole houses and an island with limited furniture lol.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I'd love for Tortimer's island to come back... I miss Kapp'n too...

Anyways...I realized this... why didn't we get much outside furniture for the winter season? I would have loved to add a skating rink to my island. (We have a pool, so why not a skating rink too?) I also feel like the ice interior furniture we got from the snowboy was way too lackluster? It just didn't have the same appeal as the one that new leaf had. 

Also, when will we get that "add to cart" button >_<... going in and out of the dressing room is tedious =(


----------



## jiny

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay seriously I need to get this off my chest. Why isn't there anything else going on in the game besides the holiday events. I mean seriously its like this game is just only been built off of just holiday events and we got nothing to keep us invested for a long time. No Shop Upgrades, No New Buildings To add, No way to expand Resident Services, and of course the rewards you get is nothing but nook miles and sometimes whenever you gift you villagers you always seem to get clothing and furniture. Thats it! I am so bored of this game its like I can't even enjoy it when I keep thinking about stuff in past AC games that were so great. I know its been talked about so many times but honestly its becoming so hard enjoy the game when there is barely anything to do after you terraform your island.


this is honestly why im scared to finish terraforming my island and making it look pretty (also putting it off bc procrastination), but because there is nothing much to do afterwards, i feel like i'll get tired of the game quick and stop playing it ://


----------



## Elias_

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I'd love for Tortimer's island to come back... I miss Kapp'n too...
> 
> Anyways...I realized this... why didn't we get much outside furniture for the winter season? I would have loved to add a skating rink to my island. (We have a pool, so why not a skating rink too?) I also feel like the ice interior furniture we got from the snowboy was way too lackluster? It just didn't have the same appeal as the one that new leaf had.
> 
> Also, when will we get that "add to cart" button >_<... going in and out of the dressing room is tedious =(



They need to bring the island back. It would make playing with friends much more fun  This and/or more varied tasks. In New Leaf, villagers would sometimes ask to to play hide-and-seek. Maybe interactions like this would also help add variety.



syub said:


> this is honestly why im scared to finish terraforming my island and making it look pretty (also putting it off bc procrastination), but because there is nothing much to do afterwards, i feel like i'll get tired of the game quick and stop playing it ://



Agreed. As of right now, the game seems to be designed around your motivation to design the island. But once you are either satisfied with it or give up, there's little else to do. And the holiday events don't really help much as they are limited to maybe a couple of days.


----------



## Poppies_92

I wish tool durability was way better, I have to keep two of each tool because its truly annoying having to go back and forth when crafting tools after it breaks. Also there needs to be a another upgrade to our pocket slots to I least 50... maybe with a future update....


----------



## watercolorwish

bebebese said:


> @watercolorwish i think the nook mile achievements are meant to show this. I do miss the badges from Phineas, though, those were cute.



imo the Nook Mile achievements do a bad job of it since they don’t tell you things like which villager moved out when and specific stuff like that.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## JKDOS

Mezzanine said:


> The tool breaking is easily the worst part of this game. Completely unnecessary and obnoxious.



It's understandable for the flimsy tools, but it's unnecessary for the iron tools, and completely ridiculous for the gold tools. The whole point in the past games was that the golden axe would be invincible. We work hard in this game unlocking the golden fishing pole and net just to have them break after an inadequate number of uses. Why not reward us with an unbreakable fishing pole for catching all the fish? This makes more sense. The golden tools can't even be customized, so they are a complete waste of gold nuggets when you could just buy a customization kit and repair your iron tools.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## John Wick

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay seriously I need to get this off my chest. Why isn't there anything else going on in the game besides the holiday events. I mean seriously its like this game is just only been built off of just holiday events and we got nothing to keep us invested for a long time. No Shop Upgrades, No New Buildings To add, No way to expand Resident Services, and of course the rewards you get is nothing but nook miles and sometimes whenever you gift you villagers you always seem to get clothing and furniture. Thats it! I am so bored of this game its like I can't even enjoy it when I keep thinking about stuff in past AC games that were so great. I know its been talked about so many times but honestly its becoming so hard enjoy the game when there is barely anything to do after you terraform your island.


Yep, there's nothing to look forward to like there was in NL.

In NL, there was Main Street, and it was great with all the shops and having Gracie at the Emporium.

Harvey's campground with the RV's and all the items you could buy from them, plus over 60 amiibo's you could scan in, with their own items!

God it was awesome.

The in game mini games like Desert Island Escape that you could play on the DS item, that gave you even MORE items after beating each level.

There was Tortimer island with excellent beetle spawn rates, and it was an escape from the hideous snow during winter (I'm in Australia), and the tour games were awesome!
Plus the shop run by Kapp'n's family, with it's exclusive items including the toy hammer and silver axe!

In NH, the NPC's are boring and pretty much useless.

There's nowhere to go but a NM island that has the same flora, fauna and season, as your own island.

Going to Nook's Cranny is boring because of the limited amount of items.
They gave us color variations instead of item variations.

They removed the fun and made it a dreaded crafting chore.

Crafting belongs in that mobile game, and there it should have remained, IMO.

The updates are pathetic with reguards to item content.

Like halloween, the plastic items were nearly all lanterns!

I want NL's items back, and the fun.

I want to have that excitement back when my game is loading, not the sigh I give wondering what useless NPC I'll be ignoring today.


----------



## Zane

please for the love of bob upgrade the nooklings store


----------



## Starboard

There are still pieces of furniture I haven't seen in my store. Meanwhile others I've seen like 100 times. At this rate it's possible I might never see all the furniture. I wish they'd do something about their annoying RNG since the game depends so much on it.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I wish we had a ABD along with a access to our storage at the airport. Kinda sucks when you have a bunch of trades going on and have to run back all the way to the RS or your house to get bells/NMT/items when you forgot something.


----------



## Bilaz

Please don't be offended by this anyone, I don't mean any harm
But I really really don't understand why 'no Nooks Cranny upgrades' is such a big deal?
It's not exactly a feature that adds a lot of gameplay. They just streamlined the shop, with most things being in the cabinet and everything, and half the game's furniture being craftable


----------



## JKDOS

Bilaz said:


> Please don't be offended by this anyone, I don't mean any harm
> But I really really don't understand why 'no Nooks Cranny upgrades' is such a big deal?
> It's not exactly a feature that adds a lot of gameplay. They just streamlined the shop, with most things being in the cabinet and everything, and half the game's furniture being craftable



The upgrades have been a staple in the series since the  the very first (original) game. All past games, except New Leaf have had 3 upgrades. New Leaf had 4 upgrades. So far, New Horizons has 1 upgrade. They give you something to look forward to, and makes the store look better too. The current store upgrade right now is very ugly and incomplete looking. Like the devs threw stuff together for 2 minutes and called it a day. The Nook's Cranny shack had more detail.

We know an upgrade is coming at some point due to the foundation of Nook's Cranny right now. It's just a matter of when. The main rant, to me at least,  is that we didn't have all the upgrades from the beginning.


----------



## _Donut_

That feeling when you participate in the fishing tournament and just THEN does the game decide to not give you any fish at all in rivers & sea


----------



## Burumun

Bilaz said:


> Please don't be offended by this anyone, I don't mean any harm
> But I really really don't understand why 'no Nooks Cranny upgrades' is such a big deal?
> It's not exactly a feature that adds a lot of gameplay. They just streamlined the shop, with most things being in the cabinet and everything, and half the game's furniture being craftable


Besides what JKDOS mentioned, the upgrades added more features and a bigger daily selection. While it's true that the cabinet contains a lot of later-game items already, the upgrades in NL included an upgrade for Leif's store and a section for Gracie, and in WW included Harriett (who may have lost her job with the addition of mirrors, but we'll see if they don't give her something else to do, like they did with Resetti). Plus, even if there is craftable furniture, there still isn't a huge selection overall - IMO, adding some more furniture after an upgrade, besides the Gracie stuff possibly ("Since we've been so successful, we're now able to expand our offerings.") isn't a bad idea. 

Also, personally, I just want a nicer looking upgrade that fits my island better, maybe even with multiple options to choose from like HHD had for its shops.


----------



## naviwing

No new fishing tourney prizes in the new year, huh? (unless I seriously missed something)


----------



## TheDuke55

Bilaz said:


> Please don't be offended by this anyone, I don't mean any harm
> But I really really don't understand why 'no Nooks Cranny upgrades' is such a big deal?
> It's not exactly a feature that adds a lot of gameplay. They just streamlined the shop, with most things being in the cabinet and everything, and half the game's furniture being craftable


The Nook shop has always been upgraded three or more times in all the other games. It's sort of a staple. And the upgrade also brought a larger selection of stuff to buy. The Nook shop selection is kind of underwhelming. Especially because rng just gives me the same stuff day in and day out.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

naviwing said:


> No new fishing tourney prizes in the new year, huh? (unless I seriously missed something)


this is the winter one and the last stamp, so maybe theyre planning on giving us new prizes for the spring one we started with? (though honestly i have little hope that they'll actually give us new stuff)

	Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2021

also i see the shop as being incredibly important for gameplay. its one of the best places to get the buyable items if you dont trade, plus you have to sell your stuff there and that is where you get wrapping paper and customization kits.

it sucks that they only sell a most 6 items a day on the floor and it limits how much you can really get, as well as what everyone else has said, the other nook crannies have had three updates and yet almost a year into the game and weve had one.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2021

also for me its that, nintendo probably has had a lot of this unreleased stuff done for a while. they seem to just want to drop as little as possible for the players every couple months so theyre stringed along into coming back every time there is an update, thing is i dont think its enough new content to warrant waiting two months


----------



## grandpa

sigh hope they upgrade the villagers... soo tied of the same dialogues. or at less fix that broken friendship meter they have..... at this point im almost ready to go back to wild world, just to see villager with personalities. instead of this bland soulless husk, that walk arundt my town.

same i miss to be able to play with them as well... DAMN! i even miss getting them fruits or having them over


----------



## Mezzanine

More than anything I wish we could change our island's name. It makes sense that you can't, but I wish you could anyway. It should just be insanely expensive or something to make it fair.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I still wish Redd had a set day of the week he visited like in previous games. This _really _bothers me.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

okay, i really hate how when you want to demolish something the first option is "well i dont know" nook. i had to say i wanted to demolish something....and then select what i wanted demolished

YES I WANT TO


----------



## _Donut_

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> okay, i really hate how when you want to demolish something the first option is "well i dont know" nook. i had to say i wanted to demolish something....and then select what i wanted demolished
> 
> YES I WANT TO


I always missclick the first time too and then have to start the entire conversation from start again, haha


----------



## Starboard

naviwing said:


> No new fishing tourney prizes in the new year, huh? (unless I seriously missed something)


Oof I almost read that as there being new prizes this year and I missed it. Honestly I feel relieved that there aren't, just because I don't enjoy the fishing tourneys. Last time I played it I got so annoyed with the timer and all the repetetive dialogue just to get my prizes drove me nuts. Not a fun time for me.

Also, I just don't feel like logging on. I feel bad since I haven't played the game in a while. I do love it and want to enjoy it but I think I got seriously burnt out from all the repetition and lack of things to do besides chores. The flowers actually traumatised me lol. I refuse to play again during snow.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I wish NH wasn't so afraid of making anything up to chance.

Besides what fruit you get you basically have control over everything in your town. I miss things like having different grass patterns... Also while it's nice that houses match villager's personalities I sort of liked having house styles being random for each town (with some variations). When I went to a friend's town it'd really feel like I was in a foreign place, and it was interesting having the houses stand out if they moved to your town. For things like house placement too I wish we even had the option for it to be random if we wanted to.

Oh and I miss those patterns you'd get some stumps sometimes in NL


----------



## naviwing

Starboard said:


> Oof I almost read that as there being new prizes this year and I missed it. Honestly I feel relieved that there aren't, just because I don't enjoy the fishing tourneys. Last time I played it I got so annoyed with the timer and all the repetetive dialogue just to get my prizes drove me nuts. Not a fun time for me.
> 
> Also, I just don't feel like logging on. I feel bad since haven't played the game in a while. I do love it and want to enjoy it but I think I got seriously burnt out from all the repetition and lack of things to do besides chores. The flowers actually traumatised me lol. I refuse to play again during snow.



The repetition is awful! They really didn't streamline his menus at all, and you have to button mash just to get to the trading points option. I caught a few fish, and called it a day. After the agony of getting the gold trophy, there's nothing else to try for.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Frustrated that no matter how much time you put in, you are still locked to certain things/variations in your orderable catalog unless you do online trading.


----------



## daffodilcrossing

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> okay, i really hate how when you want to demolish something the first option is "well i dont know" nook. i had to say i wanted to demolish something....and then select what i wanted demolished
> 
> YES I WANT TO


Ugh I hate this because it takes so long to redo everything and get back to demolishing something. I get they want to make completely sure you want to get rid of it but there’s already so much dialogue to get there, making the well I don’t know the first option is just uneccessary


----------



## Jessi

Let me put rugs outside please nintendo


----------



## aurora.

I've just realised that if you don't stand close enough to the water, you can't scatter fish bait, but if you stand in that exact same spot you can release a fish from your pockets. I know it's not necessarily a huge deal but I wish things made more sense. Why would they make it that way??


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I'm currently working on four character houses and while building them up, I noticed two huge faults which giving me struggle right now:

- Being forced to build rooms you don't need/want
Why are we forced to build all three rooms in the first floor before we can get the second floor? In New Leaf, you only had to upgrade the main room, then you were able to get the second floor. The other rooms as well as the basement were additions and you could decide on your own if you want them or not. You could even decide on which side you would like to add a extra room and they were also expandable. One of the houses I'm working on is a sort of replica of a character's house (or more like apartment) from a movie I really like and I don't need the room in the back at all, yet the second floor. I'm forced however to build the back room just to get the needed second floor. Why, just why? What if you don't need/want all four rooms and only need/want one extra room as well as the second floor for an example? Like not everyone needs/wants a big house, yet would like to use certain rooms on certain sides. This is by far one of the dumbest changes they made, I now have to cover up the entrance to the back room with simple panels to get rid off it. It kinda works, still looks a bit odd.  

I like NH, it's probably my favorite AC game, but for the love of Resetti, drop an update which gives you more freedom in terms of building up your house. I would pay a good amount of bells just to be able to get rid off rooms I don't need (along with an option to move windows to other spots in the room or getting rid off them completely without changing the wallpaper. It's a small issue, yet one which can be fixed too.).

- The lack of furniture
Yeah, I know I'm the 79383927th person who complains about this and as much as I like the new items in NH, it just misses all the great furniture sets and pieces from the previous titles, which is a damn shame. The house which is based of the movie I mentioned is suppose to have a more 80s-ish look, as said movie is from the 80s. Therefore, I tried to give the house a more retro look, which works overall quite good, except for certain pieces like the TV for an example. NH only has those flat-screen TVs (and the apple shaped TV), of course it looks weird when you try to make a 80s themed house and then you see a modern TV standing there. It just ruins the overall theme imo. New Leaf had a few older TVs, one which would have fit perfectly to the house I'm working on if it would have been available in the game. Heck, they are even available in Pocket Camp, why did they get rid off them in NH? Earlier today, I watched a video where someone recreated their New Leaf island in NH, including the character houses with their interior decoration. It's shocking to see how many great items are missing in NH and how difficult to pretty much impossible it is to recreate or replace them with NH items, as they don't have the same charm (and of course design) at all. 

I pray to the video game gods that they gonna drop some smaller updates in the future, which just adding some more random furniture from the previous games. Like, I don't want any event themed items, just give me please some normal looking house furniture with different themes ffs.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

aurora. said:


> I've just realised that if you don't stand close enough to the water, you can't scatter fish bait, but if you stand in that exact same spot you can release a fish from your pockets. I know it's not necessarily a huge deal but I wish things made more sense. Why would they make it that way??


And in that vein, if you scatter bait near the ocean, you can stand there and catch the fish.  But by a pond you have to get right next to the water to scatter the bait... and then back up before you can actually catch the fish.  Otherwise, you’ll cast right over it.


----------



## Jessi

I probably shouldn't be this mad about this, but I am.


----------



## Raz

Jessi said:


> I probably shouldn't be this mad about this, but I am.
> View attachment 351156


I... Can't understand why? Care to explain? If anything, it looks like your character is holding a small spoon or something on their other hand lol.


----------



## Jessi

Raz said:


> I... Can't understand why? Care to explain? If anything, it looks like your character is holding a small spoon or something on their other hand lol.


The empty line by the stairs. Some stairs refuse to put pathways, so there's the line that bothers me


----------



## John Wick

I can't stand it when people get so defensive over criticisms of NH that they feel they need to start multiple topics on why those of us with valid complaints are all wrong. :-/


----------



## Raz

Jessi said:


> The empty line by the stairs. Some stairs refuse to put pathways, so there's the line that bothers me


Oh, now I see it haha

Yeah, I only use the wooden staircase and the normal paths so I never had this problem but it's something really strange. I remember seeing a post here a few months ago that this person had found a glitch involving a custom path and a bridge.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

John Wick said:


> I can't stand it when people get so defensive over criticisms of NH that they feel they need to start multiple topics on why those of us with valid complaints are all wrong. :-/


i see this when i get on and its like....people have opinions. nobodies opinion is more valid than the others. i dont get why people feel the need to go and make a whole new thread over it instead of, yknow, putting it where it belongs??

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021

also people can rant as much as they want. people experience things differently, just because someone rants daily doesnt mean they hate the game. i love the game so much and i see value in every single animal crossing game. people really out here thinking because they dont rant a lot theyre superior, huh


----------



## Ganucci

I can’t stand it when people get so defensive over their criticisms being challenged that they complain they are being unfairly targeted when in fact maybe the problem isn’t the people challenging them, but actually themselves, not because they have critiques, but because all they do is spam negative, not-discussion-constructive posts and while yes, their criticism are valid, and yes, they may say these things because they care about the future of the franchise, there comes a point where spouting the same issues you have over and over isn’t discussion inducing, but rather polarizing and seemingly a cry for attention and sympathy, so when people start to get a bit fed up with this negative attitude, they decide that even after all their instigating, they are the victim. :-/


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Ganucci said:


> I can’t stand it when people get so defensive over their criticisms being challenged that they complain they are being unfairly targeted when in fact maybe the problem isn’t the people challenging them, but actually themselves, not because they have critiques, but because all they do is spam negative, not-discussion-constructive posts and while yes, their criticism are valid, and yes, they may say these things because they care about the future of the franchise, there comes a point where spouting the same issues you have over and over isn’t discussion inducing, but rather polarizing and seemingly a cry for attention and sympathy, so when people start to get a bit fed up with this negative attitude, they decide that even after all their instigating, they are the victim. :-/


at the end of the day people can post what they want, whether it be a rant or not. not every post has to start a discussion, its a rant thread, people are just coming to vent about what they dislike.


----------



## daringred_

jesus christ, i just saw the thread and i'm so. i don't want to say hurt but... uncomfortable, definitely, and like i'm not allowed to have an opinion on NH let alone express it just because it's """"negative"""". no offense to the staff, but maybe when people are making whole threads that are passive-aggressive and clearly targeted at a group with a specific opinion to make them feel like they're unwelcome on the forum, you should step in and do something. the thread should be removed, frankly, even if it wasn't by a user i've seen deliberately target and insult people who criticize NH in the past.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

daringred_ said:


> jesus christ, i just saw the thread and i'm so. i don't want to say hurt but... uncomfortable, definitely, and like i'm not allowed to have an opinion on NH let alone express it just because it's """"negative"""". no offense to the staff, but maybe when people are making whole threads that are passive-aggressive and clearly targeted at a group with a specific opinion to make them feel like they're unwelcome on the forum, you should step in and do something. the thread should be removed, frankly, even if it wasn't by a user i've seen deliberately target and insult people who criticize NH in the past.


like i came to the forums because i had nowhere to vent about my frustrations and this seemed like a nice place for it, i dont even just stay in this thread and go out to other threads because i felt welcomed. but in the about month ive been here its gone downhill and im just starting to not feel comfortable. not to sound like a "victim" or anything, it just feels like people are going "you cant vent your frustrations anymore because you annoy me"


----------



## John Wick

Ganucci said:


> I can’t stand it when people get so defensive over their criticisms being challenged that they complain they are being unfairly targeted when in fact maybe the problem isn’t the people challenging them, but actually themselves, not because they have critiques, but because all they do is spam negative, not-discussion-constructive posts and while yes, their criticism are valid, and yes, they may say these things because they care about the future of the franchise, there comes a point where spouting the same issues you have over and over isn’t discussion inducing, but rather polarizing and seemingly a cry for attention and sympathy, so when people start to get a bit fed up with this negative attitude, they decide that even after all their instigating, they are the victim. :-/


You're coming in to a rant thread to gaslight me?

Thanks for perfectly proving my point.


----------



## maria110

Trying to wish on shooting stars but CJ won't back off and I missed a bunch of stars while listening to his overlong spiel.  Ugh, CJ!  Get away from me!


----------



## daringred_

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> like i came to the forums because i had nowhere to vent about my frustrations and this seemed like a nice place for it, i dont even just stay in this thread and go out to other threads because i felt welcomed. but in the about month ive been here its gone downhill and im just starting to not feel comfortable. not to sound like a "victim" or anything, it just feels like people are going "you cant vent your frustrations anymore because you annoy me"



no, no, i totally get it, and believe me when i say that thread is not the first of its kind. in the last few months, i haven't interacted much with the forum outside of the christmas fair because of it. since that ended, i've only come over to check this thread because i know it's not going to devolve into valid criticisms and frustrated people being unfairly demonized.


----------



## Poppies_92

As someone who hasn't played past AC games, is there really a big difference between them in quality in content and such ?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Poppies_92 said:


> As someone who hasn't played past AC games, is there really a big difference between them in quality in content and such ?



the last games did have more furniture sets and items than new horizons has at the moment, as well as events (i believe over 20 events werent included in nh?) villagers have less lines and no backstory like in past games (thought thats been going away with every iteration of ac it seems)


----------



## daringred_

Poppies_92 said:


> As someone who hasn't played past AC games, is there really a big difference between them in quality in content and such ?



i have a list in my memos app detailing the majority, if not all, of the missing features. the most notable removals though are definitely of furniture/clothing and NPCs though, with a large majority of both being missing. in the case of NPCs, some of their original functions were "simplified", and they were dropped instead of easily being given another purpose, and others were just... scrapped for no real reason at all. i suppose another big change would be tortimer's island as a whole, which was a private island you could visit whenever you wanted -- there was a local one, a national one, and an international one -- to catch summer creatures and play mini-games to earn medals, which you could then spend on items/furniture exclusive to the island.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

daringred_ said:


> i have a list in my memos app detailing the majority, if not all, of the missing features. the most notable removals though are definitely of furniture/clothing and NPCs though, with a large majority of both being missing. in the case of NPCs, some of their original functions were "simplified", and they were dropped instead of easily being given another purpose, and others were just... scrapped for no real reason at all. i suppose another big change would be tortimer's island as a whole, which was a private island you could visit whenever you wanted -- there was a local one, a national one, and an international one -- to catch summer creatures and play mini-games to earn medals, which you could then spend on items/furniture exclusive to the island.



tortimers island sounds so fun!!! i didnt realize that was a thing


----------



## Poppies_92

oh man, I also wonder why all the Nintendo items were also cut, as I seen on YT videos from past AC games. I know we're getting Mario Items in March, but I hope we also get items from Metroid, Zelda etc...


----------



## JKDOS

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> tortimers island sounds so fun!!! i didnt realize that was a thing



The best part of all was that it was always summer, which means you could escape the snow and catch sharks all year round.


----------



## daringred_

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> tortimers island sounds so fun!!! i didnt realize that was a thing



tortimer's island was so great, and i genuinely cannot fathom why they dropped it in a game where they push for multiplayer so hard you literally have to trade just to encounter all fruit types. there were loads of different mini-games (mazes, a variation of whack-a-mole, various bug/fish/diving tours, scavenger hunts, hide-and-seek, making pairs, gem hunting) and they were fun enough solo but even better with other people. the island even had its own ABD which is hilarious to me given that you _can't even access another town's ABD_ in NH. pretty sure it's also where you got the new (and now removed) tropical fruits like mangoes, lemons, lychees, bananas and durians.


----------



## Boidoh

I can't fathom why they removed all of those things in a game about LIVING on an ISLAND!


----------



## Poppies_92

JKDOS said:


> The best part of all was that it was always summer, which means you could escape the snow and catch sharks all year round.



Man, sounds more fun then mystery islands...... Even when I got big fish island, most of my catches were from Sea Bass, Oliver Flounders and Red Snappers. It took me so long time to even catch an Tuna or Marlin.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

JKDOS said:


> The best part of all was that it was always summer, which means you could escape the snow and catch sharks all year round.


ohhhh my gosh i could get those dang beetles i want


----------



## JKDOS

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> ohhhh my gosh i could get those dang beetles i want



Oh yes. IIRC, you could make about 800,000 bells an hour just catching Beetles there. It wouldn't be as nice in New Horizons though since Nintendo extremely nerfed the spawn rate on everything.


----------



## Poppies_92

okay, I have one other rant. I truly get so annoyed when fishing up trash from the ocean or river....... I dont even bother to sell em either, I just throw then in a trash can for all I care lol 

Also why can't we have a boat? In pocket camp we had RVs and we can also decorate the inside!


----------



## Lanstar

Poppies_92 said:


> okay, I have one other rant. I truly get so annoyed when fishing up trash from the ocean or river....... I dont even bother to sell em either, I just throw then in a trash can for all I care lol
> 
> Also why can't we have a boat? In pocket camp we had RVs and we can also decorate the inside!



The void of potential Animal Crossing features never ends, doesn't it?


----------



## Poppies_92

Lanstar said:


> The void of potential Animal Crossing features never ends, doesn't it?



oh man, its always fun to think about things that could be added to a great game already lol


----------



## JKDOS

Poppies_92 said:


> okay, I have one other rant. I truly get so annoyed when fishing up trash from the ocean or river....... I dont even bother to sell em either, I just throw then in a trash can for all I care lol
> 
> Also why can't we have a boat? In pocket camp we had RVs and we can also decorate the inside!



The fishing up trash has always been a thing in AC. I don't really mind it. I'll admit though it can be annoying during fishing competition or after using bait.

Not having a boat or an RV isn't really something to rant about, as it's more of a feature request. The RV was a thing for pocket camp. Since this is a mainline game, we have a full sized house. The RV fit the theme of Pocket Camp since it was focused around camping. It wouldnt fit well on an island theme aside from not being necessary due to us having a house as I mentioned.


----------



## Poppies_92

JKDOS said:


> The fishing up trash has always been a thing in AC. I don't really mind it. I'll admit though it can be annoying during fishing competition or after using bait.
> 
> Not having a boat or an RV isn't really something to rant about, as it's more of a feature request. The RV was a thing for pocket camp. Since this is a mainline game, we have a full sized house. The RV fit the theme of Pocket Camp since it was focused around camping. It wouldnt fit well on an island theme aside from not being necessary due to us having a house as I mentioned.



Sorry, I wasn't really trying to sound negative in that post at all. I thought I was just sharing a fun idea. Should've worded it better..... still would be cool tho lol


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> The best part of all was that it was always summer, which means you could escape the snow and catch sharks all year round.


I hear you!
Twas awesome indeed.

I'd kill to be at Tortimer Island right now.


----------



## Starboard

I'd love to have a boat, one anchored at the beach that we could decorate and take to Tortimer's island


----------



## John Wick

Starboard said:


> I'd love to have a boat, one anchored at the beach that we could decorate and take to Tortimer's island


I've been asking for a car and/or boat for years!

You get a bike in Pokemon to get around, so at least give us something to outrun the freaking lag on this game!


----------



## Poppies_92

John Wick said:


> I've been asking for a car and/or boat for years!
> 
> You get a bike in Pokemon to get around, so at least give us something to outrun the freaking lag on this game!



Okay, My idea wasn't too crazy at all lol

I seen lots of people argue about lag, I haven't had lag in the game. how does lag happen?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Poppies_92 said:


> Okay, My idea wasn't too crazy at all lol
> 
> I seen lots of people argue about lag, I haven't had lag in the game. how does lag happen?


for me its been when i go up high (about third tier) and there is a lot of stuff in the background, especially with my museum around

otherwise ive had random lag here or there for reasons i dont really know


----------



## Matt0106

Poppies_92 said:


> Okay, My idea wasn't too crazy at all lol
> 
> I seen lots of people argue about lag, I haven't had lag in the game. how does lag happen?


Usually there’s lag when there’s a ton of items or flowers! It also happens A LOT in the Dream Suite on islands that are filled to the brim with stuff.


----------



## Starboard

John Wick said:


> I've been asking for a car and/or boat for years!
> 
> You get a bike in Pokemon to get around, so at least give us something to outrun the freaking lag on this game!


I'd love a jet ski, or a surf board and some waves. Or we could have a submarine and see all the stuff we catch and more in their natural habitats.

Speaking of boats, maybe Gulliver's crew can stop by occasionally and we can visit their ship and buy some special nautical/explorer items. Or we can get pillaged by Gullivarr's crew and we have to give them specific things to leave, and Tom Nook is so relieved he rewards us with free and instant construction work, and more bridges 

Then after a certain amount of time Tortimer visits and is so impressed by how your island has grown that he invites you to his.

Of course I doubt any of these things will ever happen (well, maybe Tortimer has a slim chance) but I just like thinking of all the Island-y features they could incorporate into the game, it gives me some hope


----------



## John Wick

Poppies_92 said:


> Okay, My idea wasn't too crazy at all lol
> 
> I seen lots of people argue about lag, I haven't had lag in the game. how does lag happen?



Everywhere, all the time, LOL

Mainly on the ground level, where RS, the shops, 7 villager houses and a park are. 
I have a LOT of garden lanterns though.
I reckon 100, at least, all over my island.


----------



## Poppies_92

John Wick said:


> Everywhere, all the time, LOL
> 
> Mainly on the ground level, where RS, the shops, 7 villager houses and a park are.
> I have a LOT of garden lanterns though.
> I reckon 100, at least, all over my island.



My island is nothing but flowers and fruit trees and lots of country fences lol and a few log style furniture. I have it like that because living in the mountains/forest has always been my dream lol but so far no lag hopefully yet haha


----------



## annex

I keep reading that players are sick of fishing up trash. My complaint is I can't seem to find any lately, and I needed them for a few diy's. I do however catch rocks quite a lot.


----------



## Burumun

I finally figure out how to do my shopping district, so I terraformed the area - there's a short river leading up to a cliff with a waterfall, so that the cliff is right between the two shops - and set down the Able Sisters and a bridge. No problem.

Then today, I wanted to move Nook's Cranny, but nope! The spot I picked out is too close to the bridge. Fine, I have space behind the shops, I'll just move everything back one, then move the Able Sisters later (which, mind you, I'll have to move somewhere entirely different first). I place the shop, then start working on the river and cliff. Except, oops, the way I have it set up, I can't terraform it the way I want to... because the spot I've reserved for Nook's Cranny is in the way. :I

At this point, I wanted to scream, I had written out this post up until this point and was in the middle of trying something different to see if maybe it would work (it didn't, it was ugly)... then I realized there actually was a way to terraform it, and it worked, so yay. But gosh, they really could implement a better way to terraform areas you can't reach.

Also, if anyone else is making a shopping district with both shops in similar spots, move Nook's Cranny first, since it's bigger.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021



annex said:


> I keep reading that players are sick of fishing up trash. My complaint is I can't seem to find any lately, and I needed them for a few diy's. I do however catch rocks quite a lot.


If you have a bit of space, you can make a trash pond. It'll take a bit of patience (only natural spawns work, fish bait will just spawn fish), but if you have a series to watch in the background and nothing better to do, it's an option.


----------



## azurill

annex said:


> I keep reading that players are sick of fishing up trash. My complaint is I can't seem to find any lately, and I needed them for a few diy's. I do however catch rocks quite a lot.


I have this same problem. I don’t remember the last time I found any trash. Even when I did fish up trash it wasn’t very often.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I don't know about you, but I feel if the map in the game actually graphed every tile on the island it would significantly help in planning and moving things around. You could just count, and you would already see the tiles the buildings take up by it being purple tiles or whatever color they use for the houses/shops.


----------



## Flicky

My villagers insist on giving me the same items every day. Especially the Boa Fleece - I'm surprised I don't even have the full set!

Please villagers I just want to expand my furniture catalog, I'm already wearing my dream outfit in this game


----------



## Ganucci

Flicky said:


> My villagers insist on giving me the same items every day. Especially the Boa Fleece - I'm surprised I don't even have the full set!
> 
> Please villagers I just want to expand my furniture catalog, I'm already wearing my dream outfit in this game



So...many...mountain parkas
Too...many...rugby uniforms
Please...no...more...chef's outfits


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Ganucci said:


> So...many...mountain parkas
> Too...many...rugby uniforms
> Please...no...more...chef's outfits


"hey i heard you love these!" no you didnt


----------



## JKDOS

Ganucci said:


> So...many...mountain parkas
> Too...many...rugby uniforms
> Please...no...more...chef's outfits



*Villager A*: Here's a mountain parka
_10 seconds later..._
*Villager B*: I've been reading in my guide to a better life that the key to happiness is a mountain parka...wait...you actually have one? Can I trade you my rugby uniform for it?


----------



## John Wick

annex said:


> I keep reading that players are sick of fishing up trash. My complaint is I can't seem to find any lately, and I needed them for a few diy's. I do however catch rocks quite a lot.


There was a way to terraform a trash pond, but from what I've read, it _may_ have been patched.

If anyone here knows if it still works, let us know!

(Just google trash ponds.)


----------



## maria110

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> "hey i heard you love these!" no you didnt



The peppy dialogue where they gift you something awful saying they heard you love it is so annoying that it's kind of funny.  It's all worth it when you earn their photo though, imo.  

My rant for the day is that I can't seem to get my island from 4 to 5 stars.  I really don't want to upgrade the museum to include art.  Now when Redd visits, I can't buy anything because I haven't donated the original real painting to Blathers.  And Isabelle keeps telling me to add more decorations but I'm not sure how many points the upgraded museum is worth vs the basic one and how many points I have and how many more points I need.


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> The peppy dialogue where they gift you something awful saying they heard you love it is so annoying that it's kind of funny.  It's all worth it when you earn their photo though, imo.
> 
> My rant for the day is that I can't seem to get my island from 4 to 5 stars.  I really don't want to upgrade the museum to include art.  Now when Redd visits, I can't buy anything because I haven't donated the original real painting to Blathers.  And Isabelle keeps telling me to add more decorations but I'm not sure how many points the upgraded museum is worth vs the basic one and how many points I have and how many more points I need.



I don't think upgrading the Museum will help at all. So don't if you don't want to upgrade it, don't worry about it just yet.

If you use my DA, you can see my 5-Star Island from Dec 10 ( I should probably get around to updating that). In my opinion, I don't really have that many items placed outside. It may give you an understanding of what's needed without going overboard. DA-3859-9293-1471 

There's also guide here you can check out








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons: How To Get A 5-Star Island Rating And Grow Lily Of The Valley
					

Written in the stars - and Isabelle's evaluation notes




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## bebebese

maria110 said:


> My rant for the day is that I can't seem to get my island from 4 to 5 stars.  I really don't want to upgrade the museum to include art.  Now when Redd visits, I can't buy anything because I haven't donated the original real painting to Blathers.  And Isabelle keeps telling me to add more decorations but I'm not sure how many points the upgraded museum is worth vs the basic one and how many points I have and how many more points I need.



As far as I know, you don't need to upgrade the museum (that upgrade wasn't in the launch build, and I don't think the star rating stuff was patched to consider it). I think for infrastructure, it's looking for the nook upgrade, able sisters, and the basic museum. Having all 10 villagers and at least one bridge and incline helps. The rest is just fences, furniture, and flowers.


----------



## maria110

I have been playing ACNH for over 8 months and I'm really, really tired of being forced to take duplicate DIY recipes.  If you can refuse to take the DIY when it's new to you, why can't you refuse it when you already have it?  It doesn't make sense at all.  This is one of the stupidest elements in the game.  I've taken to carrying a trash can in my pockets so I can toss crap whenever I want.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021



maria110 said:


> I have been playing ACNH for over 8 months and I'm really, really tired of being forced to take duplicate DIY recipes.  If you can refuse to take the DIY when it's new to you, why can't you refuse it when you already have it?  It doesn't make sense at all.  This is one of the stupidest elements in the game.  I've taken to carrying a trash can in my pockets so I can toss crap whenever I want, like



I also hate that you can't break out of some conversations, like when Isabelle keeps going on and on after giving the island rating.  Or having to listen to CJ's ridiculously long explanation when you first interact with him on a given day.


----------



## TheDuke55

I think I found out one of the biggest issues I have with this game. I still like it for what it is, but I remember playing NewLeaf and the other games to talk/interact with the villagers. Dialogue, tasks, visits, games, ect.

It was fun to pop the game in at night and unwind doing something as simple as that. I go on NH and terraforming/landscaping doesn't really capture that chill atmosphere (for me) where I can just unwind.


----------



## Raz

TheDuke55 said:


> I think I found out one of the biggest issues I have with this game. I still like it for what it is, but I remember playing NewLeaf and the other games to talk/interact with the villagers. Dialogue, tasks, visits, games, ect.
> 
> It was fun to pop the game in at night and unwind doing something as simple as that. I go on NH and terraforming/landscaping doesn't really capture that chill atmosphere (for me) where I can just unwind.


Well, then that won't be a problem for long. Eventually you won't need to terraform your island anymore (when you're finally satisfied with your layout), which means you'll be able to play the game the same way as the previous ones that didn't have terraforming. 

You'll be able to focus on other things, and it's even possible that, by the time you're done with terraforming, they may have added more content that you like, be it The Roost, minigames or other things that you enjoy.


----------



## TheDuke55

Raz said:


> Well, then that won't be a problem for long. Eventually you won't need to terraform your island anymore (when you're finally satisfied with your layout), which means you'll be able to play the game the same way as the previous ones that didn't have terraforming.
> 
> You'll be able to focus on other things, and it's even possible that, by the time you're done with terraforming, they may have added more content that you like, be it The Roost, minigames or other things that you enjoy.


lol that's the thing. I don't really care about the terraforming aspect right now. If more stuff is added in an update, that may change. I barely touch the terraform app as it is. So I haven't really touched the game that much at all.


----------



## Silkfawn

I wish we can mass-delete mail.

If you're someone who time travels frequently like myself, mail accumulate and there's no way I'm going to delete 200+ messages one by one


----------



## Raz

Silkfawn said:


> I wish we can mass-delete mail.
> 
> If you're someone who time travels frequently like myself, mail accumulate and there's no way I'm going to delete 200+ messages one by one


Forgive me if I'm wrong but aren't the emails automatically deleted after you reach the 300 mark? I mean, you can't have more than 300 emails in your inbox, so the game automatically deleted the oldest emails whenever you receive a new one.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

so lately all ive been able to hear from my villagers are "you look great in -outfit-!" and variants of that. i barely used to get this dialogue but now its every single time i talk to any villager


----------



## JKDOS

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> so lately all ive been able to hear from my villagers are "you look great in -outfit-!" and variants of that. i barely used to get this dialogue but now its every single time i talk to any villager



Same. My guess is it's related to changing my outfit so frequently right now.


----------



## Silkfawn

Raz said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong but aren't the emails automatically deleted after you reach the 300 mark? I mean, you can't have more than 300 emails in your inbox, so the game automatically deleted the oldest emails whenever you receive a new one.


I actually have no idea.

I try not to let them reach 300 because I thought I won't be able to receive new mail if my inbox was full


----------



## -Lumi-

Silkfawn said:


> I actually have no idea.
> 
> I try not to let them reach 300 because I thought I won't be able to receive new mail if my inbox was full



I’m fairly certain they are automatically deleted! I haven’t manually deleted a piece of mail and I’ve been playing since release. I’ve ordered plenty of things and with the amount of Happy Home letters and villager letters we get I’m sure I’ve received more than 300 letters at this point!


----------



## Silkfawn

-Lumi- said:


> I’m fairly certain they are automatically deleted! I haven’t manually deleted a piece of mail and I’ve been playing since release. I’ve ordered plenty of things and with the amount of Happy Home letters and villager letters we get I’m sure I’ve received more than 300 letters at this point!


That's good to hear 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Airysuit

I'm gonna say it again.

Sending letters should be way easier to do (like in earlier games)

I want to be able to order more than 5 items from catalog (like in earlier games)

I want the museum to have info signs as well, since it only displays species name and by who it's donated (like in the art sections and... you guessed it, like in earlier games)


----------



## Ganucci

airysuit said:


> I want to be able to order more than 5 items from catalog (like in earlier games)



Wait I don't remember being able to order more than 5 in past games. How many could you order?


----------



## Airysuit

Ganucci said:


> Wait I don't remember being able to order more than 5 in past games. How many could you order?


In new leaf up to 20 a day (morning and afternoon delivery) and you could keep ordering more, but than it would be delivered the day(s) after.


----------



## JKDOS

airysuit said:


> In new leaf up to 20 a day (morning and afternoon delivery) and you could keep ordering more, but than it would be delivered the day(s) after.



Thanks. I never knew there was an exact number. I always thought it had something to do with whether or not you ordered more than your mailbox could hold... And yeah, getting your mail at both 6PM and 6AM was a lot better than his it works in New Horizons


----------



## Jam86

so after fully completing my museum, collecting all diys and finishing my island
i wanna reset again

i had a really basic island before but my sister said i needed to decorate better, so i did and it looks ok i guess but it doesn't feel like animal crossing 
i can't reset now but i also can't go back to give it a more natural look like when i started

so now i'm just gonna have to learn to live with a really bad island 
(my sister said it's nice but it's my island and i don't like it)


----------



## TheDuke55

Raz said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong but aren't the emails automatically deleted after you reach the 300 mark? I mean, you can't have more than 300 emails in your inbox, so the game automatically deleted the oldest emails whenever you receive a new one.


I tend to delete the mail in my box to. It's probably at like 30 letters if that. I don't know, maybe it's just that I like it looking tidy, so having a mass delete button would be cool. I know a ton of people just have so much clutter in their emails, but I can't stand that on my own. I delete emails almost daily and have something like 1-5 right now.


----------



## Raz

TheDuke55 said:


> I tend to delete the mail in my box to. It's probably at like 30 letters if that. I don't know, maybe it's just that I like it looking tidy, so having a mass delete button would be cool. I know a ton of people just have so much clutter in their emails, but I can't stand that on my own. I delete emails almost daily and have something like 1-5 right now.


Hahah my box is a mess! I just have a few mails that I've marked as favorites, but other than that, I just let the game delete all the others automatically. What is kinda strange is that the mail is now tied to the server.


----------



## bestfriendsally

give penny back her crayons that she used to use!! - https://villagerdb.com/item/crayons

*penny is my ac nh oc :3 *





& she & i want to be able to have a walk-in closet in our bedrooms!


----------



## Silkfawn

I know this has probably been said before, but I really hate it when villagers talk to me about the people who visited my island.

It's *such *a pointless conversation, since 99% of the time they're strangers I trade with and I simply don't care.

I wish they'd reprogram it to at least only mention the people on your friend list when they visit or something.


----------



## MidnightAura

I feel the pain of trying to get a 5* island. I have a ton of flowers and Isabelle is moaning I don’t have enough.

My annoyance for the day is I played for over four hours and not once did my villagers ping me or even talk to each other. I spoke to them but it really reminded me this game isn’t about animal socialisation. It’s about decorating.

Only being able to order 5 items a day is a awful design choice. I dont know what they were thinking.


----------



## Wookaru

I'm sure this has been posted before, but having just spent hours popping balloons, I need to vent my frustrations as well. I'm tired of seasonal/event items being procurred by popping balloons. I apparently have horrible luck and the balloons never have the DIY I want. By the time I get them, the event/season is nearly over and so is my desire to decorate my island with said item. 

I wish there was another way the developers could introduce seasonal recipes, something not involving balloons. Granted there's the Gulliver items, wedding season items, etc that have different methods, but maybe include an alternate way to track down DIY recipes fore the main seasonal items. It just starts to seem kind of uninspired/lazy. I get that multiplayer interactions/trading are probably part of the reason the drop rates aren't the greatest, but the multiplayer experience is just as uninspired and time consuming in its own right. Sometimes its just impossible to get items via multiplayer for whatever reason as well.



Jam86 said:


> so after fully completing my museum, collecting all diys and finishing my island
> i wanna reset again
> 
> i had a really basic island before but my sister said i needed to decorate better, so i did and it looks ok i guess but it doesn't feel like animal crossing
> i can't reset now but i also can't go back to give it a more natural look like when i started
> 
> so now i'm just gonna have to learn to live with a really bad island
> (my sister said it's nice but it's my island and i don't like it)



This brings up something else I was thinking about. Wouldn't it be nice to have an option to reset the island and keep DIY/catalogue items? Resetting the island layout shouldn't be a painful thing in which someone looses hundreds of hours of RNG patience for the DIY recipes and cataloguing. Maybe there's some good reason I'm not comprehending at this point that has to do with cheating or something...

I've thought about resetting before but I just can't fathom loosing all the time I spent building my catalogue and DIY recipe book.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Jam86 said:


> so after fully completing my museum, collecting all diys and finishing my island
> i wanna reset again
> 
> i had a really basic island before but my sister said i needed to decorate better, so i did and it looks ok i guess but it doesn't feel like animal crossing
> i can't reset now but i also can't go back to give it a more natural look like when i started
> 
> so now i'm just gonna have to learn to live with a really bad island
> (my sister said it's nice but it's my island and i don't like it)


Why not delete stuff and go back to a more natural island if that’s what you want?


----------



## Jam86

GnarlyGarden said:


> Why not delete stuff and go back to a more natural island if that’s what you want?


i can't terraform natural looking cliffs
i want my island to look like when u have just started the game and the cliffs look natural and the whole island is covered in trees and weeds
and the whole thing just looks empty 

my NL town was always empty and undecorated and i wanted my NH game to feel like that
it's my own fault for listening to my sister to be fair


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Wookaru said:


> This brings up something else I was thinking about. Wouldn't it be nice to have an option to reset the island and keep DIY/catalogue items? Resetting the island layout shouldn't be a painful thing in which someone looses hundreds of hours of RNG patience for the DIY recipes and cataloguing. Maybe there's some good reason I'm not comprehending at this point that has to do with cheating or something...



this is why i caved and bought a switch lite and another copy. like i wouldnt have minded getting rid of sleeptime, but then all my hard work and over a thousand hours of diy gathering and progress would be gone. like, i get why everything resets, as its a brand new island and experience. but it all feels a bit scummy since nintendo uses this to make tons more money with more copies sold and more systems that people will use just for animal crossing


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the only rant I have regarding this game atm is that it managed to lose my attention after only 4-5 months. what a pity. I've been playing Animal Crossing on the gamecube (same town) for 13 years and I still love going back to it frequently.

I do have a friend who's interested in getting the NH switch so if she starts playing I might get back into it, but for now there's nothing of interest to me until they release the Super Mario stuff.


----------



## maria110

Why do the jocks keep saying "Like that shirt" even when I wear dresses?   Dialogue in the game is not great but this is among the worst bits of dialogue programming.


----------



## meggiewes

Jam86 said:


> i can't terraform natural looking cliffs
> i want my island to look like when u have just started the game and the cliffs look natural and the whole island is covered in trees and weeds
> and the whole thing just looks empty
> 
> my NL town was always empty and undecorated and i wanted my NH game to feel like that
> it's my own fault for listening to my sister to be fair



I have used Happy Island Designer in the past to rebuild my island to make it look like a default island. It takes some patience and a lot of counting, but it works.


----------



## kemdi

I dont really know where else to go with this so that's why I'm bringing it here. Its not about the game itself, I've said many and plenty of times that I think ACNH is comparatively sparse on content but that I still enjoy playing. It's very fun and I know downloads will be coming for quite a while.

 I'm gonna be blunt: my biggest problem with the game isn't with the game at all, its the new players, or rather, a subset of new players. Particularly new players that keep bringing things like hard right conservatism in general into the game, but have never even heard of AC before now. They keep trying to use the game to push horrible things. 

Lately, I've been noticing it getting more...idk what to call it...aggressive? Esp. with the Trump thing. I just wanna know if its just me or not. Every time I've seen it, it devolves into vicious name calling, threats and threats of violence. I'm tried of seeing it. Im starting to see everything from trump hats to confederate flags and worse. Even with the mustache problem in WW it's never been this bad before. Its like the hair nonsense on twitter was just the beginning but now its gotten really bad. I always report them but geez. AC community was never this way and while I get that the political climate esp. in the US is pretty bad right now, this crap is ruining the one thing I thought it couldn't touch. 

I'm honestly starting to wish that NH never got popular. I know its great for Nintendo, but it makes me want to interact with the larger AC community less and less when this crap is tolerated until reported. Someone asked me yesterday if I knew where to find certain hard right wing patterns then had the nerve to ask me, 'What is New Leaf?' I just sighed and wrote off ever playing with them again. 

To be clear, I've never seen it on the Belltree. But going to other AC communities it's like, there be dragons...and worse. 

/rant


----------



## 6iixx

kemdi said:


> I dont really know where else to go with this so that's why I'm bringing it here. Its not about the game itself, I've said many and plenty of times that I think ACNH is comparatively sparse on content but that I still enjoy playing. It's very fun and I know downloads will be coming for quite a while.
> 
> I'm gonna be blunt: my biggest problem with the game isn't with the game at all, its the new players, or rather, a subset of new players. Particularly new players that keep bringing things like hard right conservatism in general into the game, but have never even heard of AC before now. They keep trying to use the game to push horrible things.
> 
> Lately, I've been noticing it getting more...idk what to call it...aggressive? Esp. with the Trump thing. I just wanna know if its just me or not. Every time I've seen it, it devolves into vicious name calling, threats and threats of violence. I'm tried of seeing it. Im starting to see everything from trump hats to confederate flags and worse. Even with the mustache problem in WW it's never been this bad before. Its like the hair nonsense on twitter was just the beginning but now its gotten really bad. I always report them but geez. AC community was never this way and while I get that the political climate esp. in the US is pretty bad right now, this crap is ruining the one thing I thought it couldn't touch.
> 
> I'm honestly starting to wish that NH never got popular. I know its great for Nintendo, but it makes me want to interact with the larger AC community less and less when this crap is tolerated until reported. Someone asked me yesterday if I knew where to find certain hard right wing patterns then had the nerve to ask me, 'What is New Leaf?' I just sighed and wrote off ever playing with them again.
> 
> To be clear, I've never seen it on the Belltree. But going to other AC communities it's like, there be dragons...and worse.
> 
> /rant


the hair thing was kind of.. above and beyond in my opinion.  seeing joe biden's island was.. interesting as well (not that i'm roping those two into the exact same category, don't be confused by those being side-by-side). but those are always the costs with games that give you a large amount of creativity.  people will turn their islands into perspectives of their opinion, whether those are very hard opinions or just a "i really like orange, so most of the things on my island are orange."

it is.. extremely disheartening to see so many people go from 0 to 100 extremely quick over things like a hairstyle being used in a fictitious game.

and i can definitely see how players from previous games would become frustrated from seeing this kind of behavior.  luckily we aren't all like this though


----------



## Poppies_92

kemdi said:


> I dont really know where else to go with this so that's why I'm bringing it here. Its not about the game itself, I've said many and plenty of times that I think ACNH is comparatively sparse on content but that I still enjoy playing. It's very fun and I know downloads will be coming for quite a while.
> 
> I'm gonna be blunt: my biggest problem with the game isn't with the game at all, its the new players, or rather, a subset of new players. Particularly new players that keep bringing things like hard right conservatism in general into the game, but have never even heard of AC before now. They keep trying to use the game to push horrible things.
> 
> Lately, I've been noticing it getting more...idk what to call it...aggressive? Esp. with the Trump thing. I just wanna know if its just me or not. Every time I've seen it, it devolves into vicious name calling, threats and threats of violence. I'm tried of seeing it. Im starting to see everything from trump hats to confederate flags and worse. Even with the mustache problem in WW it's never been this bad before. Its like the hair nonsense on twitter was just the beginning but now its gotten really bad. I always report them but geez. AC community was never this way and while I get that the political climate esp. in the US is pretty bad right now, this crap is ruining the one thing I thought it couldn't touch.
> 
> I'm honestly starting to wish that NH never got popular. I know its great for Nintendo, but it makes me want to interact with the larger AC community less and less when this crap is tolerated until reported. Someone asked me yesterday if I knew where to find certain hard right wing patterns then had the nerve to ask me, 'What is New Leaf?' I just sighed and wrote off ever playing with them again.
> 
> To be clear, I've never seen it on the Belltree. But going to other AC communities it's like, there be dragons...and worse.
> 
> /rant



I also into the comic book communities and other that have been getting into far right talking points. It seems like YouTube where they have their opinion getting into others the loudest, I would recommend to just avoid social/communities and influencers  who share anti-swj & far right stuff. Don't let them ruin your enjoyment of you favorite entertainment and hobbies.


----------



## JKDOS

6iixx said:


> the hair thing was kind of.. above and beyond in my opinion.  seeing joe biden's island was.. interesting as well (not that i'm roping those two into the exact same category, don't be confused by those being side-by-side). but those are always the costs with games that give you a large amount of creativity.  people will turn their islands into perspectives of their opinion, whether those are very hard opinions or just a "i really like orange, so most of the things on my island are orange."
> 
> it is.. extremely disheartening to see so many people go from 0 to 100 extremely quick over things like a hairstyle being used in a fictitious game.
> 
> and i can definitely see how players from previous games would become frustrated from seeing this kind of behavior.  luckily we aren't all like this though



I haven't seen any of that, though this is the only community I visit for AC. I'll occasionally visit Reddit for AC when I get an email about a viral post made in the AC sub, and I'll sometimes read comments made on some of the posts shared by @AnimalCrossing on Twitter.


----------



## Raz

The only thing I've seen about this was another member of TBT that I visited recently, and their flag had a "Trump 2020" message written on it. Wasn't exactly a good experience either, but I'd rather not elaborate on that because it was more of a lack of communication than anything else.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i forgot how infuriating i found terraforming until i started working on both of my islands


----------



## meggiewes

kemdi said:


> Even with the mustache problem in WW it's never been this bad before.



I have been thinking about this all day and I am just so curious because I wasn't around during Wild World. What was the mustache problem?


----------



## Jam86

just lost over 100nmt because of some nookazon scammer
like, at this point i don't really use nmt other than for trades but that's still pretty annoying 

that's scammer number 9 within 4 weeks (i'm keeping count lol)
but seriously, people on that website need to calm down


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Jam86 said:


> just lost over 100nmt because of some nookazon scammer
> like, at this point i don't really use nmt other than for trades but that's still pretty annoying
> 
> that's scammer number 9 within 4 weeks (i'm keeping count lol)
> but seriously, people on that website need to calm down


wow, i am so sorry that keeps happening 
ive been on the site and have done over 500 trades and ive never encountered any scammers, but i am always scared that ill eventually run into one


----------



## ReeBear

Jam86 said:


> just lost over 100nmt because of some nookazon scammer
> like, at this point i don't really use nmt other than for trades but that's still pretty annoying
> 
> that's scammer number 9 within 4 weeks (i'm keeping count lol)
> but seriously, people on that website need to calm down


Eeeeep ;-; I can print you off some NMT tomorrow if you need any?


----------



## Jam86

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> wow, i am so sorry that keeps happening
> ive been on the site and have done over 500 trades and ive never encountered any scammers, but i am always scared that ill eventually run into one


yeah because i trade on this website a lot, i'm used to paying before getting what i bought (since i trust everyone on here)

however nookazon isn't as good, i should be more careful to be fair 


ReeBear said:


> Eeeeep ;-; I can print you off some NMT tomorrow if you need any?


awh that's so sweet of u but dw it's totally fine, u don't have to ☆
i'm just gonna stick to trading on here from now on


----------



## -Lumi-

ReeBear said:


> Eeeeep ;-; I can print you off some NMT tomorrow if you need any?



I can as well! I think I might even have some on hand right now. You’ve always been super lovely to me so if you need any lemme know!


----------



## justina

I’m really jealous of all the cute pocket camp items. Why can’t these cute items be in NH?? Why can’t we have earrings


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

justina said:


> I’m really jealous of all the cute pocket camp items. Why can’t these cute items be in NH?? Why can’t we have earrings



im hoping that eventually we will get a couple items at least through where we get the other pocket camp stuff. i do get why they make them super appealing though, since its a mobile game and to keep people playing you need new goodies to come out every other week (im not complaining, i love pocket camp and making my campsite)

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021

with new horizons what im seeing is that they want the items to be different from the last games, hence why the older sets havent come back

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021

what im thinking is that this is meant to be a soft reboot for newer players. you still have characters they can recognize, but everything is simpler and easier to do to appeal to a wider demographic

its like the pokemon lets go series. i played the original as a kid, and now when i played lets go eevee i noticed its a lot easier. didnt ruin my enjoyment of the game at all, in fact i liked it a lot


----------



## kemdi

meggiewes said:


> I have been thinking about this all day and I am just so curious because I wasn't around during Wild World. What was the mustache problem?


lol, only because you asked. So in Wild World, Nintendo didn't have the ability to update/remove/restore items because the games were saved on a cart rather than on the system. When the game was released, there was an item in the catalog called a mini mustache that was supposed to look like  a type of Japanese-styled mustache. But some players took to notice that it looked more like a Hitler mustache, and they started making characters that looked like him and making towns with full nazi imagery to match. People complained to Nintendo, but like I said,  Nintendo didn't have the ability to do anything about it and they couldn't remove players from their servers either since player accounts didn't exist back then. So because Nintendo was useless in doing anything, the larger communities at the time took it up to themselves to get rid of the players who did stuff like this and ban them from posting instead of relying on Nintendo to do it. There was no dream suite, so if you saw the FC of a person who was like that you knew beforehand to avoid them.


----------



## coldpotato

I wish the updates they released gave us more new things to do day to day. I find it really challenging to want to open my game and haven't played in a while because there's not a lot I want to do daily anymore. I've collected everything I've wanted from all the visiting NPCs, I don't need anything from my shops, I don't need anymore DIYS or bugs or fish. Before this wasn't an issue because I was into decorating a lot but I really don't care to decorate at the moment. I'm kind of scared that in the next update they won't give us anything new to do day to day once again and it makes me sad. I really want to be into it and play daily again, but I feel like they're not taking into consideration there's a lot of people who have been playing since launch that completed a lot of stuff and need more things to do day to day to keep them interested.


----------



## meggiewes

kemdi said:


> lol, only because you asked. (Snip for length)



Oh wow! Can you imagine if that happened today? There would be outrage. Thank you for indulging my curiosity!


----------



## mermaidshelf

Jam86 said:


> just lost over 100nmt because of some nookazon scammer
> like, at this point i don't really use nmt other than for trades but that's still pretty annoying
> 
> that's scammer number 9 within 4 weeks (i'm keeping count lol)
> but seriously, people on that website need to calm down


That really sucks! You should trade on this forum! It's much safer and prices aren't a rip off and the users are usually generous. There are threads for everything: villagers, items, diys, npc visits, high turnip prices!

On Nookazon, I always make sure to read the reviews first and I look for at least 5 reviews. You can report scams I believe?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 16, 2021

Please let us delete mail from the mailbox screen . I'm tired of having to open each individual letter, pressing the - button, moving my left hand down to press the down button on the same side controller and then pressing A. There HAS to be a better way  . I threw away 100 piece of junk mail but there was still about 100 left. My hand started to cramp up so I just gave up. I've already read them! The star option is there to protect mail from accidentally being deleted. There's no need for 4 button presses with 1 or 2 would do...


----------



## Mu~

Having to pick branches up every day is really annoying, Nintendo should change it so they only fall when we shake trees.


----------



## Burumun

Mu~ said:


> Having to pick branches up every day is really annoying, Nintendo should change it so they only fall when we shake trees.


From what I've heard, if you hide 15 tree branches somewhere, they won't fall anymore. I have yet to try it out, though.


----------



## Starboard

I'm actually glad at the lack of things going on since I haven't played for around 2 weeks now  And it was a much-needed break. I remember Pocket Camp constantly had events going and it ended up stressing me out because I felt like I was imprisoned and couldn't have a break for fear of missing out. So there's a plus.

I miss playing but I've been putting off going back to it because I've been putting off finding my weather seed, it sounds like it might take a while. Yes I want to avoid snow (and flowers) that badly. Digging out 35-40 every second day annoyed me _that_ badly. So my rant is, make flowers stop spawning so much. And stop breaking my shovel. Thank you.


----------



## Mu~

Burumun said:


> From what I've heard, if you hide 15 tree branches somewhere, they won't fall anymore. I have yet to try it out, though.


I heard about that too, but I'd still prefer if they fixed It.


----------



## Cpdlp92

I am running out of ideas ☹ I am redecorating and moving but im stuck. I dont know what or were to put de villagers houses. I also wish the Nook store were upgraded and had more stuff in it to buy, like previous games had.  I stopped playing like for almost a month and now came back again.


----------



## jenikinz

Burumun said:


> From what I've heard, if you hide 15 tree branches somewhere, they won't fall anymore. I have yet to try it out, though.


It does work, I put mine behind my museum and now there are no branches littering my island anymore.



Mu~ said:


> I heard about that too, but I'd still prefer if they fixed It.


I agree, I have the branches hidden, but it would be nice if they fixed it. I like the idea of them only falling when you shake the tree, much like everything else that falls out of the trees.


----------



## Feraligator

My dad said "that's ice, not snow, because there's not footsteps visible".
I never noticed until he pointed it out that there is in fact barely any footsteps left when you walk on the snow like in past games. It irks me a little


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## rainadash

Mezzanine said:


> This is a REALLY dumb nitpick, but I hate the color of the cliffs in this game. It's such a bright reddish color, it clashes so badly with my island colors. I wish your island could have variations upon being made, like the airport etc.


I believe when the game was being developed, the cliffs had a different colored texture and I preferred when it was that texture


----------



## returnofsaturn

that the white fences in the trailer dont EXIST


----------



## Burumun

I think today is the first time I got Redd with only fake art, and as someone who doesn't TT, this is basically just a waste of an NPC slot.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

kemdi said:


> I dont really know where else to go with this so that's why I'm bringing it here. Its not about the game itself, I've said many and plenty of times that I think ACNH is comparatively sparse on content but that I still enjoy playing. It's very fun and I know downloads will be coming for quite a while.
> 
> I'm gonna be blunt: my biggest problem with the game isn't with the game at all, its the new players, or rather, a subset of new players. Particularly new players that keep bringing things like hard right conservatism in general into the game, but have never even heard of AC before now. They keep trying to use the game to push horrible things.
> 
> Lately, I've been noticing it getting more...idk what to call it...aggressive? Esp. with the Trump thing. I just wanna know if its just me or not. Every time I've seen it, it devolves into vicious name calling, threats and threats of violence. I'm tried of seeing it. Im starting to see everything from trump hats to confederate flags and worse. Even with the mustache problem in WW it's never been this bad before. Its like the hair nonsense on twitter was just the beginning but now its gotten really bad. I always report them but geez. AC community was never this way and while I get that the political climate esp. in the US is pretty bad right now, this crap is ruining the one thing I thought it couldn't touch.
> 
> I'm honestly starting to wish that NH never got popular. I know its great for Nintendo, but it makes me want to interact with the larger AC community less and less when this crap is tolerated until reported. Someone asked me yesterday if I knew where to find certain hard right wing patterns then had the nerve to ask me, 'What is New Leaf?' I just sighed and wrote off ever playing with them again.
> 
> To be clear, I've never seen it on the Belltree. But going to other AC communities it's like, there be dragons...and worse.
> 
> /rant





6iixx said:


> the hair thing was kind of.. above and beyond in my opinion.  seeing joe biden's island was.. interesting as well (not that i'm roping those two into the exact same category, don't be confused by those being side-by-side). but those are always the costs with games that give you a large amount of creativity.  people will turn their islands into perspectives of their opinion, whether those are very hard opinions or just a "i really like orange, so most of the things on my island are orange."
> 
> it is.. extremely disheartening to see so many people go from 0 to 100 extremely quick over things like a hairstyle being used in a fictitious game.
> 
> and i can definitely see how players from previous games would become frustrated from seeing this kind of behavior.  luckily we aren't all like this though



Yes. I haven't seen it as bad as described but I have seen a steady increase since the game came out. In all honesty it makes me pretty uncomfortable to see political stuff in animal crossing. Esp if if a player made multiple custom designs pertaining to political stances. Not because it is politics themselves but because it is something that person is so wrapped up in that it shows up in an activity that is suppose to be a relaxed fun thing. I dont want to say obession though it wouldnt surprise me if some people are.
Which brings me to the question, do you think nintendo will react to this in future animal crossing games by limiting or taking out custom designs? 
Or how do you think nintendo will react to this in the development of future animal crossing games?



Mezzanine said:


> This is a REALLY dumb nitpick, but I hate the color of the cliffs in this game. It's such a bright reddish color, it clashes so badly with my island colors. I wish your island could have variations upon being made, like the airport etc.


I've seem some people brainstorm ideas they wish acnh had to remedy this. One was having stone walls to cover the dirt that matched the paving options. I guess a good way to describe it are those gardens or flower beds on hills people make and they cover the side of the hill with stones to prevent erosion of soil.


----------



## Burumun

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Which brings me to the question, do you think nintendo will react to this in future animal crossing games by limiting or taking out custom designs?
> Or how do you think nintendo will react to this in the development of future animal crossing games?


There are already systems in place to stop people from sharing offensive or sexually explicit content, so I doubt they'll really change anything. I'm not even sure they care if you post political content - the Biden/Harris island didn't get taken down, from what I know of - so long as it's not related to, like, militia groups. Just because not everyone wants political content in their video games doesn't make it generally offensive.


----------



## Snek

I am so lucky and blessed, I should say, that people on here have Celeste and offer entrance to get the zodiac DIYs. I managed to craft 2 Capricorn ornaments, and wouldn't have been able to if not for everyone's generosity. Now, we are moving on to Aquarius soon...and still Isabelle doesn't announce anything. Seriously, if Celeste or shooting stars in general are on the island for that day, Isabelle should be REQUIRED to announce it. I don't care. Weekly NPCs and Celeste should always be announced. I'm tired of her morning "announcements". They aren't cute. They are annoying and she has become as useless as poor Label.


----------



## -Lumi-

Snek said:


> I am so lucky and blessed, I should say, that people on here have Celeste and offer entrance to get the zodiac DIYs. I managed to craft 2 Capricorn ornaments, and wouldn't have been able to if not for everyone's generosity. Now, we are moving on to Aquarius soon...and still Isabelle doesn't announce anything. Seriously, if Celeste or shooting stars in general are on the island for that day, Isabelle should be REQUIRED to announce it. I don't care. Weekly NPCs and Celeste should always be announced. I'm tired of her morning "announcements". They aren't cute. They are annoying and she has become as useless as poor Label.



Exactly! It's so odd too because I'm fairly certain Isabelle announces if you're having a meteor shower? I could be mistaken but I feel like she's told me about them before. So if she can announce meteor showers why can't she announce _all _the shooting stars? I don't play at night tons, at this stage of the game I generally check in once in the afternoon to visit my shops and say hello to villagers and then I close the game for the night. Since there's not many bugs or fish to catch in the winter I don't see a reason to come back at night - if I knew Celeste was coming though I'd definitely check in.

I also wish she'd announce the wandering NPCs. I mean, I think she should just announce _all_ the NPC's but especially the ones who don't stick to the plaza! I've definitely missed Flick before - I didn't catch him the first time I played but when I loaded up my game later in the evening I'll spot him hiding in my orchard or something and be bummed cause a lot of the butterflies and things are out during the day. 

Isabelle's nonsense announcements were cute for the first week but now I'm over it.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

-Lumi- said:


> Exactly! It's so odd too because I'm fairly certain Isabelle announces if you're having a meteor shower? I could be mistaken but I feel like she's told me about them before. So if she can announce meteor showers why can't she announce _all _the shooting stars? I don't play at night tons, at this stage of the game I generally check in once in the afternoon to visit my shops and say hello to villagers and then I close the game for the night. Since there's not many bugs or fish to catch in the winter I don't see a reason to come back at night - if I knew Celeste was coming though I'd definitely check in.
> 
> I also wish she'd announce the wandering NPCs. I mean, I think she should just announce _all_ the NPC's but especially the ones who don't stick to the plaza! I've definitely missed Flick before - I didn't catch him the first time I played but when I loaded up my game later in the evening I'll spot him hiding in my orchard or something and be bummed cause a lot of the butterflies and things are out during the day.
> 
> Isabelle's nonsense announcements were cute for the first week but now I'm over it.


she does in fact tell you about meteor showers, i just got the announcement this morning in fact. but it would be so helpful if celeste was announced that shed be visiting later on because i always think "have i missed celeste since i didnt get on last night?" and i didnt even meet her until months into my game (same with getting shooting stars)


----------



## yuckyrat

35 NMTs hunting for a dreamie and I've gotten this stupid lion *FIVE TIMES*.


----------



## McRibbie

There are slightly annoying changes in ACNH, ones that make stuff too easy or detract from the Animal Crossing character, and then there's the fact that FLOWERS DON'T DIE, EVER
like, on paper this is a good idea, like a lot of nh's other annoying changes... and it's not as if it's a COMPLETELY bad thing because it means i can forget to water my flowers, and deheading them when you run over gives you a bit more wiggle room
but could they make it so you run over them a few more times and they completely break? can they wilt so i'm not stuck with pansies everywhere unless i put stone paths down? GAH


----------



## Berrymia

I’m so sick of the snow. Was fun for one month, but now, shooo!!!


----------



## maria110

When you are hitting rocks and have close to 99K bells, the coins and bags take up slots instead of the 99K moving to a slot and allowing the other money to stack.  Annoying to have to stop after hitting the money rock to arrange the money in the pockets.


----------



## Snek

-Lumi- said:


> Exactly! It's so odd too because I'm fairly certain Isabelle announces if you're having a meteor shower? I could be mistaken but I feel like she's told me about them before. So if she can announce meteor showers why can't she announce _all _the shooting stars? I don't play at night tons, at this stage of the game I generally check in once in the afternoon to visit my shops and say hello to villagers and then I close the game for the night. Since there's not many bugs or fish to catch in the winter I don't see a reason to come back at night - if I knew Celeste was coming though I'd definitely check in.
> 
> I also wish she'd announce the wandering NPCs. I mean, I think she should just announce _all_ the NPC's but especially the ones who don't stick to the plaza! I've definitely missed Flick before - I didn't catch him the first time I played but when I loaded up my game later in the evening I'll spot him hiding in my orchard or something and be bummed cause a lot of the butterflies and things are out during the day.
> 
> Isabelle's nonsense announcements were cute for the first week but now I'm over it.



Yes, Isabelle does announce a meteor shower when she feels like it...Not sure of the criteria, maybe when its a large one? I can't even remember the last time she announced a meteor shower for me. Its been that long. But regardless of that, it would actually be helpful if she announced wandering special visitors like Celeste and Flick. I don't always play at night so Isabelle announcing that Celeste is visiting would actually be helpful. Like you said, I thought the nonsense stuff she says was cute at first but now its just irritating.


----------



## radiumbrain

I wish we had this anatomical model in this game, pretty mundane compared to other complaints, but it’s so cool


----------



## John Wick

radiumbrain said:


> I wish we had this anatomical model in this game, pretty mundane compared to other complaints, but it’s so cool


I'd like all the items back, but the anatomical model is in NH. 

*Here.*


----------



## Fantasyland

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I've seem some people brainstorm ideas they wish acnh had to remedy this. One was having stone walls to cover the dirt that matched the paving options. I guess a good way to describe it are those gardens or flower beds on hills people make and they cover the side of the hill with stones to prevent erosion of soil.



I can't believe I never dreamed that up!!! It would be so amazing to be able to change cliff walls, either through Island Designer or through Resident Services like how you would customize town hall and the railroad station in New Leaf. I don't hate the color of the cliffs as much as everyone else, but I just wish there was more to do with it. Being able to change the color would make up for not being able to hang stuff up... but only a little bit.



McRibbie said:


> There are slightly annoying changes in ACNH, ones that make stuff too easy or detract from the Animal Crossing character, and then there's the fact that FLOWERS DON'T DIE, EVER
> like, on paper this is a good idea, like a lot of nh's other annoying changes... and it's not as if it's a COMPLETELY bad thing because it means i can forget to water my flowers, and deheading them when you run over gives you a bit more wiggle room
> but could they make it so you run over them a few more times and they completely break? can they wilt so i'm not stuck with pansies everywhere unless i put stone paths down? GAH



As someone who TTs a LOT, I feel like I spend 40% of my time now digging up flowers and selling them. And they're all, like, beautiful hybrids and stuff. Most of my island is pink roses and blue hydrangeas. I'm so tired. I'm so, so tired. And I have shovels scattered about my island to replace the ones I inevitably break from digging and digging and digging and digging and digging and


----------



## yuckyrat

me: *presses Y to pick up item on ground* 
villager:  *sweeps away pattern on ground with foot* 

And it happened when someone was visiting for a trade, too.

Nintendo _really _needs to make it so that patterns can only be swept up during construction mode.


----------



## radiumbrain

John Wick said:


> I'd like all the items back, but the anatomical model is in NH.
> 
> *Here.*


Yes, but that’s the only anatomical model NH has. There is no see-through version with the heart and arteries, just the one you showed me.


----------



## Elias_

Sweetley said:


> I'm currently working on four character houses and while building them up, I noticed two huge faults which giving me struggle right now:
> 
> - Being forced to build rooms you don't need/want
> Why are we forced to build all three rooms in the first floor before we can get the second floor? In New Leaf, you only had to upgrade the main room, then you were able to get the second floor. The other rooms as well as the basement were additions and you could decide on your own if you want them or not. You could even decide on which side you would like to add a extra room and they were also expandable. One of the houses I'm working on is a sort of replica of a character's house (or more like apartment) from a movie I really like and I don't need the room in the back at all, yet the second floor. I'm forced however to build the back room just to get the needed second floor. Why, just why? What if you don't need/want all four rooms and only need/want one extra room as well as the second floor for an example? Like not everyone needs/wants a big house, yet would like to use certain rooms on certain sides. This is by far one of the dumbest changes they made, I now have to cover up the entrance to the back room with simple panels to get rid off it. It kinda works, still looks a bit odd.
> 
> I like NH, it's probably my favorite AC game, but for the love of Resetti, drop an update which gives you more freedom in terms of building up your house. I would pay a good amount of bells just to be able to get rid off rooms I don't need (along with an option to move windows to other spots in the room or getting rid off them completely without changing the wallpaper. It's a small issue, yet one which can be fixed too.).
> 
> - The lack of furniture
> Yeah, I know I'm the 79383927th person who complains about this and as much as I like the new items in NH, it just misses all the great furniture sets and pieces from the previous titles, which is a damn shame. The house which is based of the movie I mentioned is suppose to have a more 80s-ish look, as said movie is from the 80s. Therefore, I tried to give the house a more retro look, which works overall quite good, except for certain pieces like the TV for an example. NH only has those flat-screen TVs (and the apple shaped TV), of course it looks weird when you try to make a 80s themed house and then you see a modern TV standing there. It just ruins the overall theme imo. New Leaf had a few older TVs, one which would have fit perfectly to the house I'm working on if it would have been available in the game. Heck, they are even available in Pocket Camp, why did they get rid off them in NH? Earlier today, I watched a video where someone recreated their New Leaf island in NH, including the character houses with their interior decoration. It's shocking to see how many great items are missing in NH and how difficult to pretty much impossible it is to recreate or replace them with NH items, as they don't have the same charm (and of course design) at all.
> 
> I pray to the video game gods that they gonna drop some smaller updates in the future, which just adding some more random furniture from the previous games. Like, I don't want any event themed items, just give me please some normal looking house furniture with different themes ffs.



Yeah, I also wondered why you could no longer choose which rooms you wanted to add. I'm not sure about this, but is it possible that NH has much fewer customisation options for what the outside of the house looks like? I could be wrong here, but last I checked it was mostly different colors of the same few options.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Elias_ said:


> Yeah, I also wondered why you could no longer choose which rooms you wanted to add. I'm not sure about this, but is it possible that NH has much fewer customisation options for what the outside of the house looks like? I could be wrong here, but last I checked it was mostly different colors of the same few options.


New Leaf had in fact more options compared to NH. There were more unique looking designs available for the facade, roof, door and mail box along with even the option to change the overall look of your house. Happy Home Designer (although only being a spin-off game) also offered some more designs which looked pretty cool. I really don't understand why they don't added those to NH and even removed some (like the option with picking and expanding rooms).


----------



## TheDuke55

returnofsaturn said:


> that the white fences in the trailer dont EXIST


Which trailer would this be?



Snek said:


> I am so lucky and blessed, I should say, that people on here have Celeste and offer entrance to get the zodiac DIYs. I managed to craft 2 Capricorn ornaments, and wouldn't have been able to if not for everyone's generosity. Now, we are moving on to Aquarius soon...and still Isabelle doesn't announce anything. Seriously, if Celeste or shooting stars in general are on the island for that day, Isabelle should be REQUIRED to announce it. I don't care. Weekly NPCs and Celeste should always be announced. I'm tired of her morning "announcements". They aren't cute. They are annoying and she has become as useless as poor Label.


Isabelle came back because of fan-service. I actually enjoyed Nook's announcements in the beginning. He actually told me stuff that was worth mentioning. Granted he was only around during the scripted tutorial, so that could be why. Her announcements were cute the first few days, but I was done after that. You used to hear talk about her quirky announcements all the time on twitter or whatever when the game first came out, but now everyone is pretty much on the same page. Especially when the devs refused to make her announce anything of worth.

I can't remember when it was, as I would have to dig into my post archive, but probably around December Isabelle announced my first ever meteor shower. I've had the game since launch day. Everyone kept saying 'Isabelle is announcing a meteor shower!' and it really bothered me that I had to almost wait a full year to get one.

Of course that night, I realized I had gotten showers quite a bit that weren't announced. I just assumed the ones that I were getting were the unannounced shooting stars and that the true meteor shower was like stars just falling from the sky like armageddon. So all those times I got a meteor shower through the year and they couldn't bother to have Isabelle announce it that day? I'm sure there were days that I didn't bother getting on at night and I had a shower I missed.

Sure I could do the whole weather seed thing and some day I probably will, but why is it our job to do their job?


----------



## meggiewes

TheDuke55 said:


> Which trailer would this be?



It was this trailer. If I remember right, that was the first real showcase of New Horizons that wasn't just a tease. The white picket fencing is at the very end. I got the same cozy, delighted feels watching this again!


----------



## TheDuke55

meggiewes said:


> It was this trailer. If I remember right, that was the first real showcase of New Horizons that wasn't just a tease. The white picket fencing is at the very end. I got the same cozy, delighted feels watching this again!


Dang I actually watched that one to see if it was the one they were referring to and I completely missed the fences lol. Kind of weird they didn't add them when it's clear they're rigged/complete. Maybe they didn't implement them because it felt more like a 1950s suburban fence, but with a lot of islands being so advanced now they should just bring it back.

Also is it just me or does the little clip of the winter area look and feel different then the actual winter in the game feels? I don't know, there's just something about it that is different.


----------



## meggiewes

TheDuke55 said:


> Dang I actually watched that one to see if it was the one they were referring to and I completely missed the fences lol. Kind of weird they didn't add them when it's clear they're rigged/complete. Maybe they didn't implement them because it felt more like a 1950s suburban fence, but with a lot of islands being so advanced now they should just bring it back.



They are really easy to miss if you aren't watching for it. I am just surprised that they don't let us customize the wooden fences we can craft. Or customize fences in general. I would love to see a red iron fence to match those red iron stairs!


----------



## Ganucci

TheDuke55 said:


> Also is it just me or does the little clip of the winter area look and feel different then the actual winter in the game feels? I don't know, there's just something about it that is different.



I feel that a bit too. My guess would be that I _think _when it snows in the game there is a bluish filter on the lighting, sort of like in real life when it snows. It's like the opposite of the intense orange filter put on the game during sunset. I think they hadn't implemented this lighting change in the trailer clip, so it looks a lot more grey.


----------



## Jam86

i want the white fences we were promised 

also i don't like how amiibos work in this game, i wish it was like NL
i change my villagers a lot so i barely have any materials for myself because i always have to craft amiibo villagers the most high quality items 3 times
like iron frames, garden wagons, golden candlesticks etc 
i mean seriously, gold?!

or at least make it so i only invite them once, craft what they want, then they move in


----------



## Elias_

Sweetley said:


> New Leaf had in fact more options compared to NH. There were more unique looking designs available for the facade, roof, door and mail box along with even the option to change the overall look of your house. Happy Home Designer (although only being a spin-off game) also offered some more designs which looked pretty cool. I really don't understand why they don't added those to NH and even removed some (like the option with picking and expanding rooms).



Thanks for clearing that up! That's a shame, really. But maybe the expand upon it in an update. I mean, all they have to do is model some more facades, doors, and so on.


----------



## DVD

Honestly my biggest pet peeve in this game is the inconsistency to what we can and can't customize!

I guess it would make sense if you could only customize the craftable items and some details of the storebought ones, though I would like to be able to customize those all the way as well, but then why are the mom items customizable? And why are there some craftable items with no customization options even though they could have at least one? I don't get it and honestly I wish we could just customize everything!


----------



## JKDOS

DVD said:


> Honestly my biggest pet peeve in this game is the inconsistency to what we can and can't customize!
> 
> I guess it would make sense if you could only customize the craftable items and some details of the storebought ones, though I would like to be able to customize those all the way as well, but then why are the mom items customizable? And why are there some craftable items with no customization options even though they could have at least one? I don't get it and honestly I wish we could just customize everything!



Yep. And they allow us to move buildings, but the Town Hall is out of question for some reason. 
The Airport is understandable as that could be extremely tricky to pull off.


----------



## 6iixx

i've been holding onto that dream bell exchange ticket without even realizing it until today    when i first got it, i didn't want to get rid of it, thinking it would be for something.. it's been in my storage for months, collecting dust.


----------



## meggiewes

6iixx said:


> i've been holding onto that dream bell exchange ticket without even realizing it until today    when i first got it, i didn't want to get rid of it, thinking it would be for something.. it's been in my storage for months, collecting dust.



I did that for the longest time too. I realized I had it in my inventory for a month and then I looked it up. I was hoping we could exchange them for dream furniture or something.


----------



## DVD

I think I just found out right now that those dream tickets were useless... what a waste of inventory space, I was also keeping mine lol


----------



## meggiewes

DVD said:


> I think I just found out right now that those dream tickets were useless... what a waste of inventory space, I was also keeping mine lol



They aren't useless unless you consider getting 5k bells a pop useless.


----------



## Bluebellie

I hate When Tom nooks mentions getting a house when you’re a new player. He says normally the houses costs this amount of bells, but I’ll let you have it for this amount of nook miles. I would rather you let me have it for bells 

He makes it sound like that’s the better option, which clearly is not. It would be so much faster with bells.


----------



## John Wick

radiumbrain said:


> Yes, but that’s the only anatomical model NH has. There is no see-through version with the heart and arteries, just the one you showed me.


Yep, I know. 

So many awesome items left out.


----------



## GnarlyGarden

Bluebellie said:


> I hate When Tom nooks mentions getting a house when you’re a new player. He says normally the houses costs this amount of bells, but I’ll let you have it for this amount of nook miles. I would rather you let me have it for bells
> 
> He makes it sound like that’s the better option, which clearly is not. It would be so much faster with bells.


Yeah, I didn’t really catch that when I started the game, but when I started my alt, it was a ‘hey wait a minute!’ moment.


----------



## returnofsaturn

TheDuke55 said:


> Which trailer would this be?





meggiewes said:


> It was this trailer. If I remember right, that was the first real showcase of New Horizons that wasn't just a tease. The white picket fencing is at the very end. I got the same cozy, delighted feels watching this again!


 Also this promo photo as well!


----------



## Jam86

returnofsaturn said:


> Also this promo photo as well!
> View attachment 352468


omg i never noticed the white lattice fence :0
i need this too!!


----------



## -Lumi-

I just got the snowflake DIY from a balloon
Even though Isabelle already gave me the snowflake DIY when it first started snowing D:

I wish I wouldn’t get repeat DIYs. I’ve been getting so many repeats lately it’s silly because I _know_ I don’t have all the DIYs yet!


----------



## Mu~

returnofsaturn said:


> Also this promo photo as well!
> View attachment 352468


White lattice fence!!!!!!!1!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Do you guys think that maybe customizing fences will be a skill we learn or have something to do with a new NPC? I mean it would be weird if all of a sudden the customization boxes worked for it when we had them the whole time.


----------



## Elias_

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do you guys think that maybe customizing fences will be a skill we learn or have something to do with a new NPC? I mean it would be weird if all of a sudden the customization boxes worked for it when we had them the whole time.



Hm, I'd love to see a new NPC for this, but my guess is, it would just be a new ability. After all, they did this to some of the features that were previously handled by NPCs.


----------



## DVD

returnofsaturn said:


> Also this promo photo as well!
> View attachment 352468


 Oh my god I wish those ones would be in white, I'd use them SO MUCH


----------



## snailay

vroomage said:


> I would love if you didn’t have to spam your villager in order to get a request from them.


Bruh....yes.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021



chawwee said:


> Not really a rant but im STILL upset we dont have the main man brewster yet, if ever. Feel like my island is incomplete without him


Om- yessss brewster

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do you guys think that maybe customizing fences will be a skill we learn or have something to do with a new NPC? I mean it would be weird if all of a sudden the customization boxes worked for it when we had them the whole time.


It would be cool if we got a new NPC, maybe like a carpenter or something!


----------



## Burumun

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do you guys think that maybe customizing fences will be a skill we learn or have something to do with a new NPC? I mean it would be weird if all of a sudden the customization boxes worked for it when we had them the whole time.


I wouldn't be surprised if it just got added to the normal options. I think the problem with fences might be that they're stackable - if the amount factors in, it means you have to implement a system for that. Or they're holding it back as "content" to keep people playing longer. 

Or, alternatively, we've all been wrong about the idea of customizing fences being a thing they'll implement, and they just decided to change the color from white to a natural wood color.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

returnofsaturn said:


> Also this promo photo as well!
> View attachment 352468


Love how they showed in their promos color variations of fences and then you find out later that you can't customize them at all. I really hope for an update which makes this option available.


----------



## bebebese

While we're talking about fences I'm going to throw in a grumble about the mermaid fence being in the game's code but not "legally" available as a DIY, like the rest of the set is


----------



## Ganucci

returnofsaturn said:


> Also this promo photo as well!
> View attachment 352468



I know everyone is talking about the fences, but I'm looking at the hardwood trees' colors. Is there actually any time where the hardwood trees are two different shades of green? I know in the fall they are different shades of yellow, orange, and red, but I've never seen different shades of green I don't think.


----------



## Burumun

Ganucci said:


> I know everyone is talking about the fences, but I'm looking at the hardwood trees' colors. Is there actually any time where the hardwood trees are two different shades of green? I know in the fall they are different shades of yellow, orange, and red, but I've never seen different shades of green I don't think.


I believe they do, but that it's pretty subtle depending on the time of year. Here's a tweet where you can see the difference between fruit trees, at least.


----------



## Ganucci

Burumun said:


> I believe they do, but that it's pretty subtle depending on the time of year. Here's a tweet where you can see the difference between fruit trees, at least.



Oooh it happens in the spring! I guess I forgot about that. Thanks for looking it up!


----------



## EleriDragonfly

I wish we could move resident services, I keep changing my mind on how I want my island to look, whether I want the services directly in front of the airport or have an entrance. I restarted my island three times, and have it in the middle right. But I don't like it now xD

I'd also like to be able to add rocks to the beach, my last island only has a few rocks where I can put stuff on them.

I also miss perfect fruit, and how the trees would lose their leaves. Imagine having a few leafless trees around Halloween?


----------



## coldpotato

bebebese said:


> While we're talking about fences I'm going to throw in a grumble about the mermaid fence being in the game's code but not "legally" available as a DIY, like the rest of the set is



I think I saw that fence once at someone's island who had a hacked switch! It was so cute, I really wonder why they chose not to let us have it. I hope eventually they will give us more rewards from Pascal and that will be in there.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

EleriDragonfly said:


> I wish we could move resident services, I keep changing my mind on how I want my island to look, whether I want the services directly in front of the airport or have an entrance. I restarted my island three times, and have it in the middle right. But I don't like it now xD
> 
> I'd also like to be able to add rocks to the beach, my last island only has a few rocks where I can put stuff on them.
> 
> I also miss perfect fruit, and how the trees would lose their leaves. Imagine having a few leafless trees around Halloween?


Yea idk why we can't move RS. I feel it would look nice in mountain area. 

I pretty sure other have had this complaint but I wana put recipes in storage!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

moving resident services would fix the issue im having with my first island, i didnt realize that they could be in different areas (i chose randomly at the start so i even got river mouth placements i dislike) and also that you cant move it. mine is so close to my airport i cant do anything i really want with the small space i have


----------



## -Lumi-

EleriDragonfly said:


> I wish we could move resident services, I keep changing my mind on how I want my island to look, whether I want the services directly in front of the airport or have an entrance. I restarted my island three times, and have it in the middle right. But I don't like it now xD
> 
> I'd also like to be able to add rocks to the beach, my last island only has a few rocks where I can put stuff on them.
> 
> I also miss perfect fruit, and how the trees would lose their leaves. Imagine having a few leafless trees around Halloween?



I’d love to move my resident services! I don’t mind it’s placement for the most part I just want to move it over just a touch so it’s in line with my airport. As it stands they’re off by like ... one or two squares? And it drives me crazy if I focus on it for too long 

I miss perfect fruit too! If I’d known they weren’t a thing in this game I wouldn’t have reset a few times to get apples lol I loved my sparkly perfect apples. I never used the leafless trees but I can see how they’d be cool for Halloween!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## azurill

As I’m placing paths and terraforming I really wish the NL topiaries and flower arch had made it to NH. They would have looked really nice with my hedge fencing.


----------



## maria110

DVD said:


> Oh my god I wish those ones would be in white, I'd use them SO MUCH



I know. Me too. It was cruel of Nintendo to show them in the trailer and then not give them to us.


----------



## Starboard

azurill said:


> As I’m placing paths and terraforming I really wish the NL topiaries and flower arch had made it to NH. They would have looked really nice with my hedge fencing.


Omg those would look amazing in my royal garden area! I seriously can't believe in a game where you can decorate outside they take OUT stuff like topiaries and arches? Ugh I'm so bitter.


----------



## azurill

Starboard said:


> Omg those would look amazing in my royal garden area! I seriously can't believe in a game where you can decorate outside they take OUT stuff like topiaries and arches? Ugh I'm so bitter.


Exactly and most people are going to make a garden. The best decorations for gardens are topiaries and arches. Plus there are plenty of flowers we can use to make the flower arches.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Why isn't there a windmill or fire hydrant available in NH? Both were PWPs in New Leaf and could have been easily turned into Nook Miles items. After all, the lighthouse, which was also a PWP back then, is available for Nook Miles.


----------



## azurill

Sweetley said:


> Why isn't there a windmill or fire hydrant available in NH? Both were PWPs in New Leaf and could have been easily turned into Nook Miles items. After all, the lighthouse, which was also a PWP back then, is available for Nook Miles.


Yes they really need to bring back the windmill as a nook mile item. I was so disappointed when I didn’t see it. I love the windmill in NL.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Why do the flower crowns sit awkwardly on the head


----------



## JKDOS

Why does a villager's house cost more to move than my own house? Why does the museum cost less to move than building a dirt incline? The prices need to be fixed.


----------



## maria110

I was looking for two villagers to give gifts to then noticed lights on in another's window. I thought it would be so neat if all 3 of them were in the house hanging out.  But of course, only two villagers are in a house at one time.  I wish more villagers could be hanging out at one time in a space other than the plaza.  Maybe a coffee shop.  Or any indoor space.  I know I could invite them to Harv's island and create a photo but that's not the same.  If they end up being able to visit our houses, it would be neat to have more than one over at once.  Especially since we have a larger main room.  Also, it would be neat if villagers had a bigger room or multiple rooms in their houses.  All the houses are already like the TARDIS (bigger on the inside), so why not make them significantly bigger?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021



magicalgrrrlz said:


> Why do the flower crowns sit awkwardly on the head



Totally this.  I was excited to get the recipes but the crowns just don't look very good. They are too small or something.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021



azurill said:


> Yes they really need to bring back the windmill as a nook mile item. I was so disappointed when I didn’t see it. I love the windmill in NL.



I want a windmill.  A cute old fashioned one not the current Nook Miles item that is very modern.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2021



azurill said:


> Exactly and most people are going to make a garden. The best decorations for gardens are topiaries and arches. Plus there are plenty of flowers we can use to make the flower arches.



I agree with you both.  More garden items would be great.  I'm especially interested in more arches.  I'd like an iron arch and a medieval looking stone arch.  Or one like the Arc de Triomphe (sp?) in France.  More columns and pillars too.  Some ancient looking pillars. Or stone pillars. The frozen pillar doesn't go with much.  It would be nice to have items to make interesting ruins with.


----------



## azurill

maria110 said:


> I agree with you both.  More garden items would be great.  I'm especially interested in more arches.  I'd like an iron arch and a medieval looking stone arch.  Or one like the Arc de Triomphe (sp?) in France.  More columns and pillars too.  Some ancient looking pillars. Or stone pillars. The frozen pillar doesn't go with much.  It would be nice to have items to make interesting ruins with.


As much as I like the frozen pillar and arches they really seem only for winter. We do need more arches and pillars that can be used year round.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

I'm hoping with the new update we get more themed fencing. Idk why there wasn't a winter one


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

azurill said:


> Yes they really need to bring back the windmill as a nook mile item. I was so disappointed when I didn’t see it. I love the windmill in NL.


 I believe they will add multiple nook mile items in the future... I mean what are we suppose to do with all these nook miles that keep pilling up? _plus it would encourage more to use Nintendo online longer for trading of colors..._


----------



## annex

Sweetley said:


> Why isn't there a windmill or fire hydrant available in NH? Both were PWPs in New Leaf and could have been easily turned into Nook Miles items. After all, the lighthouse, which was also a PWP back then, is available for Nook Miles.


True. The windmill was my favorite. Let's not forget the lovely flower arch, and those toperies. I loved those.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



magicalgrrrlz said:


> I'm hoping with the new update we get more themed fencing. Idk why there wasn't a winter one


Yes. More fencing would be great and I'm also hoping for more path designs.


----------



## Jaco

I agree that Nintendo needs to add a sink for Nook Miles so they don't keep piling up. I think a lottery (fortune cookie?) system where you get a random item of a color you don't have yet for 1k (or whatever) miles would make nook miles have more  inherent value. Or, ultra high-end furniture that sells for 100k nook miles (or more lol) each.

I can also picture Nook Miles being used to travel to Tortimer Island or even "the City", if either gets added later on.


----------



## daffy

I might have posted this before but the lack of furniture is getting to me. There are so many items from New Leaf/Happy Home Designer/Pocket Camp that I'd love to see in New Horizons.


----------



## EerieCreatures

Big same on missing a lot of items, and just straight up wishing there were more, even if it was different or new things. :c There's a lot of items I miss from earlier games (sweets furniture, where are you?), and clothes and things I'd love from pocket camp too (especially clothes, to be honest, because that was my favorite thing in pocket camp and the main reason I used to play it). Also it just sort of feels like, for how big new horizons is, there just isn't a lot of stuff? I was expecting more.
I'm also frustrated about how my nook store only ever has the same color items when I want them in other colors already!  I hate that it's like that!

Another (probably age old) frustration of mine is the inability to move the resident services building, mine is super close to the airport and beach, and even though I've gotten it to look... mostly acceptable, it irritates the heck out of me that I can't change it without resetting. I would be happy even if moving it cost over a million bells!!
And even if we can't move it... could we at least be able to change the lamppost colors? Because the building's lampposts are black I think, they look black to me, but the lampposts I get on my island are the green ones, which I could live with if I could just make the resident services ones match! They being different bugs me so much!


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I believe they will add multiple nook mile items in the future... I mean what are we suppose to do with all these nook miles that keep pilling up? _plus it would encourage more to use Nintendo online longer for trading of colors..._


I hope so my main island rep has over 300thousand nook miles. My biggest wish for nook mile items is a windmill like the one in NL and a greenhouse you can use to store flowers bushes and trees.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

azurill said:


> I hope so my main island rep has over 300thousand nook miles. My biggest wish for nook mile items is a windmill like the one in NL and a greenhouse you can use to store flowers bushes and trees.


Yeah a windmill sounds really nice. I wonder if they would make it match the lighthouses. Im hoping for ferris wheels that match the teacup rides..  But there is seriously alot of cool items that could be made for the nook miles. (_i havent played other ac games and dont know what kinds of items they had_)


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I just got reminded that there used to be a Pumpkin Pie (as a food item) in New Leaf. New Horizons adds pumpkins as actual veggies and there is no pie anymore available. Why, Nintendo, just why...


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Yeah a windmill sounds really nice. I wonder if they would make it match the lighthouses. Im hoping for ferris wheels that match the teacup rides..  But there is seriously alot of cool items that could be made for the nook miles. (_i havent played other ac games and dont know what kinds of items they had_)


Here are some items from NL that would that be great nook mile items. There really is so many items they could make for nook miles.


----------



## meggiewes

If they ever bring the flower arch back, I would really want to have one for each type of flower and customizable to all the color types to match the wreaths and crowns. They should also make a super special one that uses Jacob's Ladders to make. That would be a nice long term goal.


----------



## azurill

meggiewes said:


> If they ever bring the flower arch back, I would really want to have one for each type of flower and customizable to all the color types to match the wreaths and crowns. They should also make a super special one that uses Jacob's Ladders to make. That would be a nice long term goal.


Agreed I want to be able to use the flowers more. Would love flower arches of each type. An arch of Jacob’s ladders would be really pretty.


----------



## coldpotato

I'm annoyed at how they make certain things so unnecessarily difficult in this game.
Kicking out an unwanted villager should be simple. You should be able to go to Tom Nook and say you want someone gone and they pack their bags. I have been time traveling day by day for months (in game) trying to get my unwanted villager a thought bubble but the bubble keeps moving to other villagers. They weren't the last villager to move in either so I know it's possible for them to get a thought bubble. It's just so frustrating. Something that should take 1 minute tops is taking hours upon hours. I almost went and bought an amiibo to boot the unwanted villager out but then realized that's most likely the reason they did this. They intentionally made kicking out villagers frustrating for more amiibo sales. I dislike how they're okay with making this game more frustrating for players all so that they can make more money.


----------



## JKDOS

coldpotato said:


> I'm annoyed at how they make certain things so unnecessarily difficult in this game.
> Kicking out an unwanted villager should be simple. You should be able to go to Tom Nook and say you want someone gone and they pack their bags. I have been time traveling day by day for months (in game) trying to get my unwanted villager a thought bubble but the bubble keeps moving to other villagers. They weren't the last villager to move in either so I know it's possible for them to get a thought bubble. It's just so frustrating. Something that should take 1 minute tops is taking hours upon hours. I almost went and bought an amiibo to boot the unwanted villager out but then realized that's most likely the reason they did this. They intentionally made kicking out villagers frustrating for more amiibo sales. I dislike how they're okay with making this game more frustrating for players all so that they can make more money.



Being evicted at will because someone in the town hates you sounds very wrong though.


----------



## SirOctopie

I'm suffering from some of the worst NH burnout right now. I haven't touched the game in over a month. Not even the Toy Day and New Year events could motivate me to play...  I hope the January (or whenever it's supposed to come out because the month is going to end soon) update breathes life into me again. I miss playing, but I just have no motivation to turn the game on. It feels like a chore.


----------



## Raz

Jaco said:


> I agree that Nintendo needs to add a sink for Nook Miles so they don't keep piling up. I think a lottery (fortune cookie?) system where you get a random item of a color you don't have yet for 1k (or whatever) miles would make nook miles have more  inherent value. Or, ultra high-end furniture that sells for 100k nook miles (or more lol) each.
> 
> I can also picture Nook Miles being used to travel to Tortimer Island or even "the City", if either gets added later on.


They could bring back the lottery from ACGC, it's something that I talked about some months ago and I would love to see it coming back, especially if it was a way to get color-locked items of other colors and maybe, even some seasonal items (when they're out of season).


----------



## coldpotato

JKDOS said:


> Being evicted at will because someone in the town hates you sounds very wrong though.



IRL that could be bad, in a game not so much. But if that's really too wrong for a game, they could have just made it like the amiibo method but there's no villager. You just talk to Tom Nook and he gives you the list of your villagers that have been "thinking of moving" and you choose whichever one you want to go from all 10 and then they move out. Much more simple and less aggravating.


----------



## mermaidshelf

It's so frustrating that we can only order 5 items a day. We could order 10 in ACNL and they delivered TWICE a day! The worst was when Cyrus imposed the same limit on the last day during wedding season as the other days. They should've let us order as much as we wanted since it was the last chance for us to order.


----------



## Ginkgo

Nintendo real bold for waiting to release that update last minute when we all damn well know there ain't gonna be **** in it.


----------



## mermaidshelf

returnofsaturn said:


> Also this promo photo as well!
> View attachment 352468


Omg that's so cruel of them to tease that but not give it to us. Also, this is just me being nitpicky but I prefer the non-textured hair of the previous games and this promo pic.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i hate the snow now. i have been terraforming and making areas, trying to get my island up and running again and yet im finding myself not wanting to get on some days. yeah i could tt but i just dont want to, i wish their were patches on the ground like older games had, it broke up the stark white


----------



## Jam86

i understand nintendo keeps adding things to pocket camp so people will continue playing, but why can't they also put all the adorable items in NH??

my sister just sent me all the clothes, furniture and accessories that will be added to pocket camp but that game is literally so boring i can't bring myself to play it anymore
whereas i'm constantly playing NH, but there's barely anything good in it


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Jam86 said:


> i understand nintendo keeps adding things to pocket camp so people will continue playing, but why can't they also put all the adorable items in NH??
> 
> my sister just sent me all the clothes, furniture and accessories that will be added to pocket camp but that game is literally so boring i can't bring myself to play it anymore
> whereas i'm constantly playing NH, but there's barely anything good in it


theyre made by a different team and theyre made for one thing; money
with a mobile game you need to keep updating to keep the userbase coming back. so you need to make items that will grab peoples attention and make them part with some money

nintendo is keeping things from nh i believe because they want to drag out how long updates will be added so that people stick around longer. doesnt make it right at all, i think rn that nh is boring too, but that just seems to be what theyre doing


----------



## Envy

Jam86 said:


> i understand nintendo keeps adding things to pocket camp so people will continue playing, but why can't they also put all the adorable items in NH??
> 
> my sister just sent me all the clothes, furniture and accessories that will be added to pocket camp but that game is literally so boring i can't bring myself to play it anymore
> whereas i'm constantly playing NH, but there's barely anything good in it



Pocket Camp's items would bring NH up a notch. Like we'd be able to have so many diverse town decorating options.

NH has such a horribly small furniture catalog with so much removed from previous games. All of that needs to be added back. I also want to see the PC items, and I would be willing to have them available through a paid Expansion Pack.


----------



## TheDuke55

Why is it that the beach towels don't act like a rug you can walk over? It has a barrier and you got to fall on it like you would a bed. It just feels weird. I had to pick them up off my beach and just sell them. Yet they can make the bugs Flick gives you in the tourney have no barrier and be able to be walked over? Where's the consistency?


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

So... Twitter's just starting to realise that New Leaf is the superior game. 

AS THEY SHOULD!

I'm joking, but honestly the fact that people are defending Nintendo's crappy practices of releasing updates in order to attract attention and interest in a game that should've already had those features or at least not been priced at sixty bucks because it basically released as an early access... It's kinda a bummer.


----------



## TheDuke55

LaylaTheMayor said:


> So... Twitter's just starting to realise that New Leaf is the superior game.
> 
> AS THEY SHOULD!
> 
> I'm joking, but honestly the fact that people are defending Nintendo's crappy practices of releasing updates in order to attract attention and interest in a game that should've already had those features or at least not been priced at sixty bucks because it basically released as an early access... It's kinda a bummer.


lol I mentioned that twitter had New Leaf trending in the trailer thread and a discord channel I joined. I kind of knew why it was trending before I even checked to see why. I don't hate the game, but realizing it's been almost a year and this is all the content we have to show for it is kind of disheartening.

I expected so much more back in early 2020 and figured we'd be having beefier updates by December and now with March all I am expecting is the Mario update. And at this point I wouldn't be surprised if the Mario stuff is like the big bro/little bro hat from NL.


----------



## John Wick

I'm about ready to quit this crappy game.

It's dull and lifeless.

NL was the better game.

Another useless update with nothing anybody has been asking for.

We waited an extra year for this, and now almost a year has gone by since it's release, and we've be given nothing back from NL.

*Animal Crossing: Insidious Horizons*

Done.


----------



## TheDuke55

I like the fact that in the trailer thread where people stated how underwhelmed they were, some people took it as an attack against them and attacked the people sharing their opinion. Granted it wasn't as bad as other threads, but it still took moderators a bit too long to step in.


----------



## returnofsaturn

yea, I get that nintendo might be having a tough time with covid and PC has a different team... but how come they're team is able to work so hard on new PC items and NH team is slackin'? That's all I wanna know


----------



## TheDuke55

returnofsaturn said:


> yea, I get that nintendo might be having a tough time with covid and PC has a different team... but how come they're team is able to work so hard on new PC items and NH team is slackin'? That's all I wanna know


Probably because with PC you have to pay real $$$ to get some of the stuff they're bringing out and with NH it's free updates. So I guess they're not as inclined to work for something that won't net them a profit in the future. I don't know.


----------



## returnofsaturn

TheDuke55 said:


> Probably because with PC you have to pay real $$$ to get some of the stuff they're bringing out and with NH it's free updates. So I guess they're not as inclined to work for something that won't net them a profit in the future. I don't know.



I totally understand that they're profiting off of it more but... don't they see how it will skew their relationship with the fanbase? Nintendo is plenty rich. It makes me wonder why we are excusing them for being greedy. The game means more than that to us.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

returnofsaturn said:


> I totally understand that they're profiting off of it more but... don't they see how it will skew their relationship with the fanbase? Nintendo is plenty rich. It makes me wonder why we are excusing them for being greedy. The game means more than that us.



They're starting to mimic the tactics of other game companies like EA and Ubisoft, just as Sony did because it bags them extra cash. Why give players the full game immediately? They'll still buy it. If you do bi-monthly updates it produces more attention.


----------



## returnofsaturn

LaylaTheMayor said:


> They're starting to mimic the tactics of other game companies like EA and Ubisoft, just as Sony did because it bags them extra cash. Why give players the full game immediately? They'll still buy it. If you do bi-monthly updates it produces more attention.



I can definitely see that. It feels so frustrating to me and almost insulting.


----------



## Starboard

If we're ever able to customise fences, I'd love to be able to put flowers on the hedge fence. You can stick a bunch of bushes together but imo bushes look better as single items dotted around rather than in a line.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

TheDuke55 said:


> Probably because with PC you have to pay real $$$ to get some of the stuff they're bringing out and with NH it's free updates. So I guess they're not as inclined to work for something that won't net them a profit in the future. I don't know.


Except we paid real money for a console game which is suppose to be superior... And the updates arent free... They were and are suppose to be part of the game.


----------



## Wickel

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Except we paid real money for a console game which is suppose to be superior... And the updates arent free... They were and are suppose to be part of the game.



Yeah I agree with the second part. These really aren't "updates" insofar that they were supposed to be part of the game from the beginning (and I know they decided to add them in later in order to downgrade TTing). We haven't really seen any actual "updates" that adds something new or substantial to the game (except _maybe _diving and dreaming).

I really don't understand. They started off really strong with the first update: Leif, Redd + the stamp rally, may day, wedding season... those three all added some stuff we'd never seen before and some unique events. It really showed the possibilities of this game. But then they just completely stopped, and I don't know why.


----------



## TheDuke55

Wickel said:


> Yeah I agree with the second part. These really aren't "updates" insofar that they were supposed to be part of the game from the beginning (and I know they decided to add them in later in order to downgrade TTing). We haven't really seen any actual "updates" that adds something new or substantial to the game (except _maybe _diving and dreaming).
> 
> I really don't understand. They started off really strong with the first update: Leif, Redd + the stamp rally, may day, wedding season... those three all added some stuff we'd never seen before and some unique events. It really showed the possibilities of this game. But then they just completely stopped, and I don't know why.


Those were all in the beginning, so it is a possibility that covid slowed them down because those could had been done long before it hit globally.



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Except we paid real money for a console game which is suppose to be superior... And the updates arent free... They were and are suppose to be part of the game.


lol, I didn't say I agreed with it. Just the OP was asking why and I suggested what is possibly going through the companies mind. They already got our money in full for the game, but with PC they have to entice players to keep coming back. So they could have (and kind of do) less incentive to work as hard on their mainline game.

I always said it wasn't a good thing to have PC and NH running simultaneously back to back. But now, maybe it is a good thing so that the fanbase can see the difference.


----------



## DVD

Just a mini rant: why can't I have orange chairs to go with the orange table... also am I the only one who wants more varied fruit furniture? I just love all that quirky stuff


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

DVD said:


> Just a mini rant: why can't I have orange chairs to go with the orange table... also am I the only one who wants more varied fruit furniture? I just love all that quirky stuff



Absolutely. I always kinda wanted durian themed furniture too...


----------



## meggiewes

DVD said:


> Just a mini rant: why can't I have orange chairs to go with the orange table... also am I the only one who wants more varied fruit furniture? I just love all that quirky stuff



You are totally not the only one. I want each fruit to have a complete set!


----------



## Jaco

I don't know if it's just my island, but I've been having hellish snowstorms for the past week or so during much of the day and evening. Where are my clear skies and Northern Lights?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

This is not a rant about the game itself but rather something about the forum that has been getting me down. I really wish that there wasn't so much tension between people who prefer positivity and people who prefer criticism. I wish both perspectives were allowed to exist without being attacked by the other side. 

Someone made the comment that all the negativity in a thread was making them 'sick' and I found that comment pretty triggering. I grew up with a parent who expressed disgust over me and would encourage other people to hurt me. I want to believe there is a place for people like me. That having a hard time and not always feeling positively about things doesn't mean that you are supposed to be quiet so you don't ruin other people's fun. I want to be able to talk to other people that feel the way I do. 

I just wish there was more understanding. Different people like different things. There isn't one correct way to be.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> This is not a rant about the game itself but rather something about the forum that has been getting me down. I really wish that there wasn't so much tension between people who prefer positivity and people who prefer criticism. I wish both perspectives were allowed to exist without being attacked by the other side.
> 
> Someone made the comment that all the negativity in a thread was making them 'sick' and I found that comment pretty triggering. I grew up with a parent who expressed disgust over me and would encourage other people to hurt me. I want to believe there is a place for people like me. That having a hard time and not always feeling positively about things doesn't mean that you are supposed to be quiet so you don't ruin other people's fun. I want to be able to talk to other people that feel the way I do.
> 
> I just wish there was more understanding. Different people like different things. There isn't one correct way to be.


First of all, I'm so sorry your mother did that. That is absolutely despicable and she not fit to be a parent. 
I feel you. I've never seen these forums so divided. I want you to know your opinion is valid and you should feel free to express how you feel about the game!


----------



## Ginkgo

I'm a little cheesed about them turning the rainbow feather and subsequent rainbow-colored versions of the new Festivale stuff into this weird pastel palette just to match Pavé. That's not rainbow-colored, and we already have more than enough gross pastel furniture  Just let rainbows be colorful please that's the whole point


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> This is not a rant about the game itself but rather something about the forum that has been getting me down. I really wish that there wasn't so much tension between people who prefer positivity and people who prefer criticism. I wish both perspectives were allowed to exist without being attacked by the other side.
> 
> Someone made the comment that all the negativity in a thread was making them 'sick' and I found that comment pretty triggering. I grew up with a parent who expressed disgust over me and would encourage other people to hurt me. I want to believe there is a place for people like me. That having a hard time and not always feeling positively about things doesn't mean that you are supposed to be quiet so you don't ruin other people's fun. I want to be able to talk to other people that feel the way I do.
> 
> I just wish there was more understanding. Different people like different things. There isn't one correct way to be.



i feel you 100%, ive been wanting to stop coming to the forum all together because it seems like people just want people to be happy all the time and not criticize or be disappointed in something. bottling up sad and bad feelings isnt a great thing that you should be doing and its sad to see that people would rather cast out people who are disappointed in something than let them be heard


----------



## meggiewes

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i feel you 100%, ive been wanting to stop coming to the forum all together because it seems like people just want people to be happy all the time and not criticize or be disappointed in something. bottling up sad and bad feelings isnt a great thing that you should be doing and its sad to see that people would rather cast out people who are disappointed in something than let them be heard



The funny part is that I feel the exact opposite of you because it feels like people just want to be upset and mad all the time. It also feels like people are more eager to criticize those who are looking forward to the update.

For some reason, this game is just really polarizing. I have no idea why. I miss the way everyone was at the height of New Leaf.


----------



## Poppies_92

We just gotta agree to disagree. Not everyone is gonna feel the same way about any game or anything in life.


----------



## Feraligator

New leaf era was my favourite era...I miss everything about the game. There is indeed so much divide with NH (I'm on the criticism side tbh) but all I did and remember on NL was talk about all the fantastic new features and play minigames almost every summer night with friends.

NH has ruined my experience and many others' it seems, directly or indirectly. It seems the community is really split now (not just on here, but all over the internet).


----------



## charmingpeach

I do agree that the community has never been this split which is curious. I think at the end of the day it's good if you're dissatisfied, and it's also good if you are satisfied, it's a game and it's all opinions just like your favorite ice cream flavor might be, not something that's really harming someone in the long run if you get me? However, I do wonder how Nintendo takes these polarizing opinions and how they plan to approach them. I know if I were a director for anything really, I'd kind of worry about the image my brand has and the criticism, especially given how happy everyone was back in NL, there must be something that's not working.


----------



## coldpotato

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> This is not a rant about the game itself but rather something about the forum that has been getting me down. I really wish that there wasn't so much tension between people who prefer positivity and people who prefer criticism. I wish both perspectives were allowed to exist without being attacked by the other side.
> 
> Someone made the comment that all the negativity in a thread was making them 'sick' and I found that comment pretty triggering. I grew up with a parent who expressed disgust over me and would encourage other people to hurt me. I want to believe there is a place for people like me. That having a hard time and not always feeling positively about things doesn't mean that you are supposed to be quiet so you don't ruin other people's fun. I want to be able to talk to other people that feel the way I do.
> 
> I just wish there was more understanding. Different people like different things. There isn't one correct way to be.



I'm really sorry you went through that. 
I do agree with you. When I'm stating my disappointment I make sure I'm not actually personally attacking anyone.
When I am disappointed in certain things, I love seeing people who share my view but also love seeing people enjoying things. My goal is never to rain on anyone's parade, it's to express how I'm feeling at the time.
I was kind of surprised to feel a bit personally attacked by people who are more positive about the game than I am. I understand that people can get annoyed if a place is just full of negativity when they prefer to keep a positive mindset, but I don't believe that's an excuse to take things to a disrespectful level.


----------



## meggiewes

coldpotato said:


> When I am disappointed in certain things, I love seeing people who share my view but also love seeing people enjoying things. My goal is never to rain on anyone's parade, it's to express how I'm feeling at the time.
> 
> I understand that people can get annoyed if a place is just full of negativity when they prefer to keep a positive mindset, but I don't believe that's an excuse to take things to a disrespectful level.



(Quote snipped for relevancy)

Oh yeah! A lot of that is just having to learn how to talk on the internet. I know that I talk way differently than how I did when I first started chatting a long time ago when I was younger. The culture is _way_ different now than when I started too. Now, people are more likely to state opinions like "pastel colors make me sick" instead of "I dislike pastels and I think there are too many in the game already". There is a big difference between the two and I can see how someone could take the first example way more personally than the second example.

When I feel it getting to me, I choose to take a break from the forum for a day or so. I think a lot of people could benefit from that before talking sometimes. And that is people on both sides.


----------



## coldpotato

meggiewes said:


> (Quote snipped for relevancy)
> 
> Oh yeah! A lot of that is just having to learn how to talk on the internet. I know that I talk way differently than how I did when I first started chatting a long time ago when I was younger. The culture is _way_ different now than when I started too. Now, people are more likely to state opinions like "pastel colors make me sick" instead of "I dislike pastels and I think there are too many in the game already". There is a big difference between the two and I can see how someone could take the first example way more personally than the second example.
> 
> When I feel it getting to me, I choose to take a break from the forum for a day or so. I think a lot of people could benefit from that before talking sometimes. And that is people on both sides.



That is true. I guess I'm thinking more along the disrespectful level of people making statements that can be taken very personally like either side saying things like "all people who like/dislike ___ are just ___". Or replying to someone who likes/dislikes something with "LOL wtf how could you like/dislike that? You must just have bad taste". Things like that.


----------



## Snek

coldpotato said:


> That is true. I guess I'm thinking more along the disrespectful level of people making statements that can be taken very personally like either side saying things like "all people who like/dislike ___ are just ___". Or replying to someone who likes/dislikes something with "LOL wtf how could you like/dislike that? You must just have bad taste". Things like that.



I agree with this totally. Even though this is a rant thread, some people seem to forget about discourse and civility because they feel they need unleash all their negative opinions to the world. Its one thing to dislike parts of the game you wish that could be improved, its another thing to attack the opinions of other users.


----------



## meggiewes

coldpotato said:


> That is true. I guess I'm thinking more along the disrespectful level of people making statements that can be taken very personally like either side saying things like "all people who like/dislike ___ are just ___". Or replying to someone who likes/dislikes something with "LOL wtf how could you like/dislike that? You must just have bad taste". Things like that.



I haven't seen very many things like that on here though. I've seen it on other parts of the internet.

If I happen to have my head in the sand on this one, then I'm grateful I do. Because those types of statements are just mean.


----------



## Ganucci

meggiewes said:


> Now, people are more likely to state opinions like "pastel colors make me sick" instead of "I dislike pastels and I think there are too many in the game already". There is a big difference between the two and I can see how someone could take the first example way more personally than the second example.



I just want to emphasize this. I have seen people say they want to hurt or see certain NPCs harmed because of their repetitive dialogue and uselessness. I agree, some NPCs could use lots of work, but saying something like this is totally unnecessary and in my opinion, invalidates any other critiques they make.


----------



## coldpotato

meggiewes said:


> I haven't seen very many things like that on here though. I've seen it on other parts of the internet.
> 
> If I happen to have my head in the sand on this one, then I'm grateful I do. Because those types of statements are just mean.



Oh you're lucky you haven't seen it. I definitely have, and have had it happen to me a few times.
I try not to reply to people like that since you can't really have an enjoyable discussion about the game with them.


----------



## Catto

I tried to check out what this community was like on twitter and... you can guess how that turned out, it is really a cesspool out there. I am by no means old but holly smokes I swear I felt like a grandma watching what goes arround over there I would just send them all to time out like "Who raised you??????!!"


----------



## Jaco

meggiewes said:


> The funny part is that I feel the exact opposite of you because it feels like people just want to be upset and mad all the time. It also feels like people are more eager to criticize those who are looking forward to the update.



Same here. I think there are at least a few people on this forum who are unreasonably negative about New Horizons and bring that negativity into many of the threads they participate in, not just the Rant thread. I understand people have different feelings about NH, but I just feel like there's better uses of time than hanging out here and being miserable if the game isn't someone's cup of tea.

(I should note that this isn't unique to New Horizons. Lots of video games that people really enjoy have this social dynamic).


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

yeah there definitely are people who are way too negative on here, i try to keep myself to the rant forum when i am (and when i just wanted to say how disappointed i was with the update trailer) just tbt doesnt feel as welcoming when people think snarking at others for being negative at a trailer is a positive thing, it feels like "oh you were disappointed with the trailer? you cant be happy now"

at the end of the day peoples outlooks are different


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

on a lighter note i think it's hilarious that raymond will get angry at crappy gift he gets and goes "do you even know me?!" but then turns around and gives you something like a striped shirt lmao


----------



## John Wick

Jaco said:


> Same here. I think there are at least a few people on this forum who are unreasonably negative about New Horizons and bring that negativity into many of the threads they participate in, not just the Rant thread. I understand people have different feelings about NH, but I just feel like there's better uses of time than hanging out here and being miserable if the game isn't someone's cup of tea.
> 
> (I should note that this isn't unique to New Horizons. Lots of video games that people really enjoy have this social dynamic).


This is a rant thread for NH.

People should be able to rant their frustrations without this kind of gaslighting.


Is no thread safe from toxic positivity?


----------



## Jaco

John Wick said:


> Is no thread safe from *toxic positivity*?



Never heard of this before.


----------



## DVD

I honestly don't think disappointment over the game is a big deal or that people are being unreasonably negative. There's plenty of reasons to be negative as well as there are reasons to be positive. I don't think anyone is total extreme on optimism or negativism when it comes to this game (at least, no one should be extreme with any of those, because it doesn't make sense). There's a lot of things to complain about, which is what this thread is for, as well as there are a lot of things to celebrate.

I've commented on this thread a couple times now and I'm someone who's generally positive about the game (I mean, I got over 1000 hours...). There should be no place for comments in the style of "this game is ****" but I also don't think it's good to be like "the game is still good, don't be so negative", let's just appreciate it for what it is and be critical about what's wrong with it (which I think we were successfully doing in the first place, btw)


----------



## 6iixx

gaslighting and toxic positivity are two very specific things.  just some clarifications: toxic positivity is this, and this is gaslighting.

happy ranting


----------



## Poppies_92

YouTuber rant on calling villagers ugly and having a following on hating on a certain villager. I never understood this.... I treat my villagers as I would treat people in my real life.


----------



## 6iixx

Poppies_92 said:


> YouTuber rant on calling villagers ugly and having a following on hating on a certain villager. I never understood this.... I treat my villagers as I would treat people in my real life.


i found a fan-made game that's basically a knock off of animal crossing.  the stand in for isabelle has to call in a detective because the mayor was murdered, and there's all sorts of evidence that any of the villagers could have done it from all the stuff they were forced to put up with - the rude and inhumane letters, the net-hitting, etc. etc.  it really puts into perspective what people will let themselves do, even in a fictional standpoint.  i found myself genuinely feeling bad for NPCs that people dislike simply for their appearance and i feel super silly BECAUSE it's a fictional setting but still!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Poppies_92 said:


> YouTuber rant on calling villagers ugly and having a following on hating on a certain villager. I never understood this.... I treat my villagers as I would treat people in my real life.


this is what really turns me off of some youtubers. ill start a video and within a minute if a villager they have but dont like pops up they start to go off and im like "is this...suppose to be funny?"


----------



## DVD

Poppies_92 said:


> YouTuber rant on calling villagers ugly and having a following on hating on a certain villager. I never understood this.... I treat my villagers as I would treat people in my real life.



I follow very few ACNH youtubers but I have seen videos like those and like, ok, I get it, there's also some villagers who I really don't like at all, but their reactions are... way too over the top, for sure. Kinda cringe not gonna lie


----------



## coldpotato

Jaco said:


> Same here. I think there are at least a few people on this forum who are unreasonably negative about New Horizons and bring that negativity into many of the threads they participate in, not just the Rant thread. I understand people have different feelings about NH, but I just feel like there's better uses of time than hanging out here and being miserable if the game isn't someone's cup of tea.
> 
> (I should note that this isn't unique to New Horizons. Lots of video games that people really enjoy have this social dynamic).



I'm not sure if you meant hanging out here as in hanging out in the New Horizons section of the forum or hanging out in the forum in general. There are a lot of different sections on this forum for other AC games and stuff so I could understand why some people who dislike New Horizons are still here. I imagine they're not here to be miserable but are here for those sections and come over to check on New Horizons stuff now and then and give their honest opinions - and I think that's okay.


----------



## Poppies_92

DVD said:


> I follow very few ACNH youtubers but I have seen videos like those and like, ok, I get it, there's also some villagers who I really don't like at all, but their reactions are... way too over the top, for sure. Kinda cringe not gonna lie



Same, I personally just follow Mayor Mori for news as of late, chuyplaysnintendo for his podcast. Once followed Nintentalk, but got turned off by him


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

DVD said:


> I follow very few ACNH youtubers but I have seen videos like those and like, ok, I get it, there's also some villagers who I really don't like at all, but their reactions are... way too over the top, for sure. Kinda cringe not gonna lie


that reminds me of when the game first came out and a lot of "funny" compilations came out and most of them were just clips of people screaming at the top of their lungs, hitting the villager, calling them names, barricading them... didnt find it funny then either


----------



## Poppies_92

6iixx said:


> i found a fan-made game that's basically a knock off of animal crossing.  the stand in for isabelle has to call in a detective because the mayor was murdered, and there's all sorts of evidence that any of the villagers could have done it from all the stuff they were forced to put up with - the rude and inhumane letters, the net-hitting, etc. etc.  it really puts into perspective what people will let themselves do, even in a fictional standpoint.  i found myself genuinely feeling bad for NPCs that people dislike simply for their appearance and i feel super silly BECAUSE it's a fictional setting but still!



I've seen this, its was completely random and strange....


----------



## Jaco

DVD said:


> I honestly don't think disappointment over the game is a big deal or that people are being unreasonably negative. There's plenty of reasons to be negative as well as there are reasons to be positive. I don't think anyone is total extreme on optimism or negativism when it comes to this game (at least, no one should be extreme with any of those, because it doesn't make sense). There's a lot of things to complain about, which is what this thread is for, as well as there are a lot of things to celebrate.



I mostly agree with this, although I do think some portion of the Animal Crossing community (as with any gaming community) is unreasonably negative about the game, the pace of updates, and the content of updates. Disappointment is normal and of course reasonable, but I'm sure most of us can think of people who seem to complain in _every_ thread.

I just think there's better use of time than hanging out here and complaining all the time if someone just doesn't like New Horizons (and that's OK too!). Isn't that why we're here, because we're all fans?


----------



## 6iixx

Jaco said:


> I mostly agree with this, although I do think some portion of the Animal Crossing community (as with any gaming community) is unreasonably negative about the game, the pace of updates, and the content of updates. Disappointment is normal and of course reasonable, but I'm sure most of us can think of people who seem to complain in _every_ thread.
> 
> I just think there's better use of time than hanging out here and complaining all the time if someone just doesn't like New Horizons (and that's OK too!). *Isn't that why we're here, because we're all fans?*


a lot of the time, that _is_ a main reason behind said complaints - because they're such a big fan of the series and "want it to be what it was" or something.  i understand, as i compare things from past sim games to the new installment, but i also take into consideration that different people are working on each project, different companies came on board because maxis was like, "oh, you guys _are_ making money?", etc. etc.  not everything can be an exact rinse and repeat.

but people are still allowed to be upset about those things being taken away, depleted, withheld, etc.  _constantly_ griping about things does seem like it would get extremely tiring to me, however.


----------



## John Wick

Jaco said:


> Never heard of this before.



It's very real.



> “Toxic positivity is the assumption, either by one's self or others, that despite a person's emotional pain or difficult situation, they should only have a positive mindset'”


----------



## Jaco

John Wick said:


> It's very real.



OK, but what does this have to do with Animal Crossing?


----------



## John Wick

Jaco said:


> OK, but what does this have to do with Animal Crossing?


If you can't work it out from the posts having a go at people ranting IN A RANT THREAD, I'm not going to explain it to you.


----------



## Jaco

I invited Boyd to my Island from a Mystery Island, you'll have to forgive me for being a little slow


----------



## John Wick

Just found out I can't delete my main character and make my wife's character island rep. 

That sucks because I'm about done!


----------



## Feraligator

Honestly I complain so much about the music lol, I'm sure I'm known for that here, I've not made a thread on it surprisingly but I've expressed it in most threads I've seen (in a simple, respectful way I think). I might come across as a complainer in that sense, but I still do enjoy NH so that's why I'm here.

The music is forced on us so that's why I'm so sick of it and disappointed that I can't turn it off to hear the nice ambience. Thus I guess I'm one of those people who complain about it whenever a thread crops up about it.

If that's what you mean about negativity, then I'm posting it because I still enjoy the game and the series as a whole but am wholly disappointed in the directions and choices the developers take based on my experiences with past AC games and want to express it with like-minds I suppose. In the music case I'm disappointed that the music is nothing like ACWW and ACNL or even the original. I guess that goes for other features too.

But I still play ACNH occasionally since the game is good in other departments. I just can't fully enjoy it like other ACs because I will forever know that it's missing the main stuff that I loved.


----------



## TheDuke55

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I just wish there was more understanding. Different people like different things. There isn't one correct way to be.


Yeah the trailer thread took a bit too long to be moderated early on and there are still a few posts where some were being pretty hard passive aggressive on others who didn't see the trailer as positive as them. I get it, we all have different opinions but that doesn't give you an excuse to come at someone disrespectfully and I saw it more from the people who replied more positively about the trailer than those who expressed their disappointment.



Jez said:


> But I still play ACNH occasionally since the game is good in other departments. I just can't fully enjoy it like other ACs because I will forever know that it's missing the main stuff that I loved.


To me, it doesn't help that a lot of the music just sounds recycled. Years from now, I will probably only recognize the title opening song. And when I do get on, it's usually during the hourly music I care the least about like 2PM or 5PM. And most of the tunes don't really feel like they're complete. Like they don't loop properly...It just feels like it's supposed to go on longer or smooth itself out and it just has these weird stops. I'm not an expert in music or the terms, but I know enough when something doesn't flow properly.


----------



## Poppies_92

John Wick said:


> Just found out I can't delete my main character and make my wife's character island rep.
> 
> That sucks because I'm about done!



Maybe take a break from the game and see what updates happen to maybe get your instrest back into NH. Thats what I do when I'm frustrated with a online/live service game such as Overwatch etc...


----------



## JKDOS

Jez said:


> Honestly I complain so much about the music lol, I'm sure I'm known for that here, I've not made a thread on it surprisingly but I've expressed it in most threads I've seen (in a simple, respectful way I think). I might come across as a complainer in that sense, but I still do enjoy NH so that's why I'm here.
> 
> The music is forced on us so that's why I'm so sick of it and disappointed that I can't turn it off to hear the nice ambience. Thus I guess I'm one of those people who complain about it whenever a thread crops up about it.
> 
> If that's what you mean about negativity, then I'm posting it because I still enjoy the game and the series as a whole but am wholly disappointed in the directions and choices the developers take based on my experiences with past AC games and want to express it with like-minds I suppose. In the music case I'm disappointed that the music is nothing like ACWW and ACNL or even the original. I guess that goes for other features too.
> 
> But I still play ACNH occasionally since the game is good in other departments. I just can't fully enjoy it like other ACs because I will forever know that it's missing the main stuff that I loved.



Out of the last 3 soundtracks, I've never once felt the need to mute my game or had the desire for a music volume control. This is the first time an Animal Crossing game has annoyed me with the music. In my opinion, tracks like 2pm are both obnoxious and loud. Some of the morning of the morning songs are upbeat, but songs like 11am, 1pm, and 3pm have no soul, and 6pm-11pm are depressing in a bad way. 5pm is pretty good. 5am, 6am, 12am, and 2am are beautiful. The problem is I'm either sleeping or getting ready for work when those play.

Asking for a new soundtrack is completely out of the question so it's something we have to put up with until the next game. The option to mute or lessen the volume of the music would be much appreciated. Nearly all games have this option, so not sure why it's overlooked here.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Jez said:


> If that's what you mean about negativity, then I'm posting it because I still enjoy the game and the series as a whole but am wholly disappointed in the directions and choices the developers take



this is what i hope i am coming across as well. i criticize acnh because i really do actually love this game. it has done so much for me the past year (ive sank like 1,500 hours into it so far) and there are plenty of things i love about this game, which is why it hurts when nintendo doesnt listen to what a lot of fans want because it can benefit the game so much and bring people back to it

i dont like terraforming simply because it stresses me out, but thats on me, not nintendo. i wouldnt stop playing because of stuff being missing as i still love so much about this game and while im not that excited for future updates, i am excited just to see what the future brings. i will admit that since the update has been out ive enjoyed a lot of the new stuff!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 28, 2021



JKDOS said:


> The option to mute or lessen the volume of the music would be much appreciated.


i was stunned when i couldnt find a turn down option for music. most games have this so i thought i just couldnt find it lol, the music is so loud sometimes when i just want to hear ambiance


----------



## Jaco

TheDuke55 said:


> To me, it doesn't help that a lot of the music just sounds recycled. Years from now, I will probably only recognize the title opening song. And when I do get on, it's usually during the hourly music I care the least about like 2PM or 5PM. And most of the tunes don't really feel like they're complete. Like they don't loop properly...It just feels like it's supposed to go on longer or smooth itself out and it just has these weird stops. I'm not an expert in music or the terms, but I know enough when something doesn't flow properly.



I really enjoy New Horizons music, but I totally get this. NH's music uses a lot of space and even though I think it's pretty modern sounding it doesn't really have as much of a groove. How can you groove to something when they randomly add a few extra beats to the bar?

Interestingly, the early morning music (which I almost never hear) is probably the most beautiful in the game.


----------



## John Wick

Poppies_92 said:


> Maybe take a break from the game and see what updates happen to maybe get your instrest back into NH. Thats what I do when I'm frustrated with a online/live service game such as Overwatch etc...


I've been waiting almost a year like everyone else, and it's pretty clear I won't ever see the items or features I was counting on to theme my island and home.


----------



## Feraligator

JKDOS said:


> Out of the last 3 soundtracks, I've never once felt the need to mute my game or had the desire for a music volume control. This is the first time an Animal Crossing game has annoyed me with the music. In my opinion, tracks like 2pm are both obnoxious and loud. Some of the morning of the morning songs are upbeat, but songs like 11am, 1pm, and 3pm have no soul, and 6pm-11pm are depressing in a bad way. 5pm is pretty good. 5am, 6am, 12am, and 2am are beautiful. The problem is I'm either sleeping or getting ready for work when those play.
> 
> Asking for a new soundtrack is completely out of the question so it's something we have to put up with until the next game. The option to mute or lessen the volume of the music would be much appreciated. Nearly all games have this option, so not sure why it's overlooked here.


Me too. I've never wanted to mute music in an AC game until now. I actually do like 11am and 3pm, but I absolutely cannot stand 1pm and 2pm and sadly that's when I want to play the game mostly. I don't like 5PM or any track after 7:59PM either (except 12am and 2am), so this already takes out most of the day when I want to play with sound on lol.
I really hate how untuned they all sound. You can hear the bass plucking in 1PM and 11PM for example and it actually makes me cringe, I hate it so much. The drum kit sounds really stuffy too. It honestly REALLY ruins my experience.

There's actually some people with hearing disabilities who've complained about the music hurting their ears. Despite this Nintendo don't seem to want to add a mute option for the music, so I don't think we're ever getting the option really.
Muting the game really cuts the experience because we can't hear the actual nice sound effects.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Jez said:


> Me too. I've never wanted to mute music in an AC game until now. I actually do like 11am and 3pm, but I absolutely cannot stand 1pm and 2pm and sadly that's when I want to play the game mostly. I don't like 5PM or any track after 7:59PM either (except 12am and 2am), so this already takes out most of the day when I want to play with sound on lol.
> I really hate how untuned they all sound. You can hear the bass plucking in 1PM and 11PM for example and it actually makes me cringe, I hate it so much. The drum kit sounds really stuffy too. It honestly REALLY ruins my experience.
> 
> There's actually some people with hearing disabilities who've complained about the music hurting their ears. Despite this Nintendo don't seem to want to add a mute option for the music, so I don't think we're ever getting the option really.
> Muting the game really cuts the experience because we can't hear the actual nice sound effects.


Is there any place online where I could hear older Animal Crossing music that isn't a remix? I keep hearing great comments about the past music and I am curious 
I like some of NH music but not all of it. Some of it does sound a little obnoxious or just plain odd.


----------



## Jaco

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is there any place online where I could hear older Animal Crossing music that isn't a remix? I keep hearing great comments about the past music and I am curious
> I like some of NH music but not all of it. Some of it does sound a little obnoxious or just plain odd.



There's a free app you can download called Animal Radio that plays all the previous games' music on the hour.


----------



## Feraligator

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Is there any place online where I could hear older Animal Crossing music that isn't a remix? I keep hearing great comments about the past music and I am curious
> I like some of NH music but not all of it. Some of it does sound a little obnoxious or just plain odd.


I'll link you some  There's plenty on YouTube.
I won't link all of the goods ones but I'll link some popular ones from past games, maybe 2 from each. You can compare them to see how different they are to NH.

AC GameCube:

8AM - there is already a huge difference between this and NH's 8AM.
9PM

AC Wild World / City Folk:

8PM
2AM

Honestly the night music from 10PM to 3:59AM in this game is so gorgeous. Literally love every single one here and I wish I could mod my switch to swap out the music to these ones lol

AC New Leaf:

7PM - I don't think I need to say how different this is to the entire soundtrack from the series, but this is the kind of uniqueness I loved from NL.
1AM

For me, AC is a nice relaxing game, and a relaxing, low key OST is much better than an OST that tries to be heard and upfront (i.e. NH. The GC late night tracks I don't really like either to be honest)


----------



## maria110

John Wick said:


> Just found out I can't delete my main character and make my wife's character island rep.
> 
> That sucks because I'm about done!



That does suck.  We need more functionality re this sort of thing.

My rant is that I am kinda old and have had it up to here with wasting precious minutes/hours of my remaining life swimming around looking for Pascal and waiting around for present balloons that contain DIYs.  Thank goodness for the shops here in the Nooks Cranny sub forum where I can just buy the freaking things.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Jaco said:


> There's a free app you can download called Animal Radio that plays all the previous games' music on the hour.





Jez said:


> I'll link you some  There's plenty on YouTube.
> I won't link all of the goods ones but I'll link some popular ones from past games, maybe 2 from each. You can compare them to see how different they are to NH.
> 
> AC GameCube:
> 
> 8AM - there is already a huge difference between this and NH's 8AM.
> 9PM
> 
> AC Wild World / City Folk:
> 
> 8PM
> 2AM
> 
> Honestly the night music from 10PM to 3:59AM in this game is so gorgeous. Literally love every single one here and I wish I could mod my switch to swap out the music to these ones lol
> 
> AC New Leaf:
> 
> 7PM - I don't think I need to say how different this is to the entire soundtrack from the series, but this is the kind of uniqueness I loved from NL.
> 1AM
> 
> For me, AC is a nice relaxing game, and a relaxing, low key OST is much better than an OST that tries to be heard and upfront (i.e. NH. The GC late night tracks I don't really like either to be honest)




Thanks!
----------
I checked out the links also.
AC GameCube ones: The first one is a bit too repetitive for me lol. But I do like the cheeriness of it. I like the second one alot more. It almost reminds me of some of the late night lofi music I listen to.
AC WildWorld/City Folk ones: I love piano music. I listen to that sometimes late night too. I like both of these alot. The second one reminds me of a song I heard before.
AC New Leaf: The first one is ok I don't care for the breaks in music otherwise I like it. The second one, I like alot more _piano_.
-------------------

I like alot of ACNH music such as 6am, 7am, 9am, 11am, 12pm, 3pm, 4pm, 6pm, 7pm, 8pm, 11pm, 12am, 2am, 5am

These are meh: 10pm, 4am, 2pm, 5pm, 8pm

These seem kinda obnoxious imo: 8am, 10am, 

Plain dislike: 1pm, 9pm, 1am, 3am

But I am not sure I could say I would want them replaced with the older music. Well, obviously I would be ok with the ones I plain don't like being replace lol. Maybe it is because I have listened to ACNH alot more than these others I have never listened too lol. And I don't have the nostalgia with the old music like many here may have.


----------



## Feraligator

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Thanks!
> ----------
> I checked out the links also.
> AC GameCube ones: The first one is a bit too repetitive for me lol. But I do like the cheeriness of it. I like the second one alot more. It almost reminds me of some of the late night lofi music I listen to.
> AC WildWorld/City Folk ones: I love piano music. I listen to that sometimes late night too. I like both of these alot. The second one reminds me of a song I heard before.
> AC New Leaf: The first one is ok I don't care for the breaks in music otherwise I like it. The second one, I like alot more _piano_.
> -------------------
> 
> I like alot of ACNH music such as 6am, 7am, 9am, 11am, 12pm, 3pm, 4pm, 6pm, 7pm, 8pm, 11pm, 12am, 2am, 5am
> 
> These are meh: 10pm, 4am, 2pm, 5pm, 8pm
> 
> These seem kinda obnoxious imo: 8am, 10am,
> 
> Plain dislike: 1pm, 9pm, 1am, 3am
> 
> But I am not sure I could say I would want them replaced with the older music. Well, obviously I would be ok with the ones I plain don't like being replace lol. Maybe it is because I have listened to ACNH alot more than these others I have never listened too lol. And I don't have the nostalgia with the old music like many here may have.


It's not even nostalgia for me, because I loved NL's music the moment I first heard it. I loved NH's music too when I first heard it but actually grew to hate it fast when I played more and more, and it was because of the hype lol, NL's music I've loved since it came out. WW's music I was neutral with when I was younger so I can say that one is nostalgia.

Also, if you love piano then you would love the rest of NL's soundtrack since EVERY hour song has piano in it. I only gave you two from each game so I don't think it's representative of the each of the soundtracks, since they are all unique (unlike NH where it's just the main theme in every song). There are unique songs in GC, NL and WW that actually don't have their main theme in them.
ACWW's also has electric piano in every song (just like the 2AM and 8PM ones you heard).


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

-I would like to mute the music so I can hear me and my friends play the musical instruments I have placed on my island. Would also like it if I could really play the instruments. Like pick it up. Have different buttons for cords/drums....yeah
- mini games would be nice. I'm watching YT vids for games. Weve played some but it gets boring. We kicked the snow but not the ball. Playing soccer with my friends would probably never get old. 
- swimming is boring. I keep thinking that there could be swimming mini games and or floating items to jump on and off but no.
- I dont like talking to my villagers anymore. Some have a great personality and some are copy and paste. 
- I really miss some of the items from NL and I wish all the items from pocket camp were in the game.
- I love the decorating and freedom we have but I'm out of ideas. So now I'm bored. I used to want to play everyday when it was NL. It always felt like something great was gonna happen but nothings going on in the game. With more NPC and events I might be more into it but I'm worried that the game is going to start being a cash grab. They keep saying free update/free event. So when will the events stop being free. What are we going to be paying for? I'm willing to if its truly amazing, but if its like pocket camp. I'm done. Pocket camp was worth it when I had friends helping me but when they got bored of it. I suddenly couldnt keep up with the events and getting the items. It made me feel pushed to spend money and the the item was chance. I dont want this game to have loot boxes that's all I'm hoping wont happen.


----------



## maria110

I wish there were a way to get villagers to stand up when you want to give them a present.


----------



## meggiewes

maria110 said:


> I wish there were a way to get villagers to stand up when you want to give them a present.



There is. Talk to them three times. They normally stand up on the third or after the third. It is quite nice.


----------



## Starboard

I reeeeally wish the music players outside had a bigger radius of sound. I don't want to fill a whole area I made with music players every few steps just so it can have the vibe I want. If they have a volume setting (it doesn't go high enough imo) they should have a radius setting.


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> I wish there were a way to get villagers to stand up when you want to give them a present.





meggiewes said:


> There is. Talk to them three times. They normally stand up on the third or after the third. It is quite nice.




An alternative is to just push them. If you run into them for a few seconds it will interrupt what there are doing. They won't get mad, so don't worry.

Now I have no idea how to get them off benches other than to reload the game. I once stood still for about 30 minutes waiting for Bianca to move off a bench at the plaza and it never happened.


----------



## Minene

the throwing beans were my favorite item in the game ever and I was so excited to buy them when I saw them in nook shopping....Idk what it is but they just don't hit the same as new leaf and I'm so disappointed :< lol


----------



## azurill

Minene said:


> the throwing beans were my favorite item in the game ever and I was so excited to buy them when I saw them in nook shopping....Idk what it is but they just don't hit the same as new leaf and I'm so disappointed :< lol


 I agree with you I was waiting for the sound they make when they hit the ground but they didn’t make a sound. I still like them but it was disappointing.


----------



## John Wick

Minene said:


> the throwing beans were my favorite item in the game ever and I was so excited to buy them when I saw them in nook shopping....Idk what it is but they just don't hit the same as new leaf and I'm so disappointed :< lol


You could feed the birds with the beans with Harvey in NL.

No birds in this game to feed.


----------



## TheDuke55

John Wick said:


> You could feed the birds with the beans with Harvey in NL.
> 
> No birds in this game to feed.


And I hear the villagers don't react to getting sprinkled by the beans like they did in NL. Their eyes would get really wide and they would stop what they were doing momentarily. And no sound-effect for throwing them out?

I also heard the megaphone doesn't do anything noise-wise. If that is the case, it's like your character is indecisive if they want to shout in it or not and decide they don't want to. They could had added some kind of sound-effect whenever you toggled the animation. It just comes off as half-assed.


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> And I hear the villagers don't react to getting sprinkled by the beans like they did in NL. Their eyes would get really wide and they would stop what they were doing momentarily.
> 
> I also heard the megaphone doesn't do anything noise-wise. If that is the case, it's like your character is indecisive if they want to shout in it or not and decide they don't want to. They could had added some kind of sound-effect whenever you toggled the animation. It just comes off as half-assed.


I only ever used the beans to feed the birds. ^_^

And yep, twas yet another disappointment that the megaphone is utterly useless, unlike NL where it actually did something.

Aslo, nintendo, stop with the artificially inflated content.

We don't need one item in eight colors.

Do what NL did, and have MANY items that could be customized into many colors.

You're not fooling anyone. :-/


----------



## Jam86

bruh island hopping is well annoying, i just found patty twice in a row
like she's great and all but i don't want her 

there needs to be some kind of limit of villagers u can find before getting repeats


----------



## TheDuke55

John Wick said:


> And yep, twas yet another disappointment that the megaphone is utterly useless, unlike NL where it actually did something.



I mean the megaphone was never going to work like it did on the Switch. I just expected there to be some noise. Like one of those vevuzela horns. Not necessarily the same sound, but just a horn sound. Or even having them do the 'cheer' emote when they used it.

It's just lazy. You can't tell me otherwise. At least with the cider they toasted and did the cheer sound.


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean the megaphone was never going to work like it did on the Switch. I just expected there to be some noise. Like one of those vevuzela horns. Not necessarily the same sound, but just a horn sound. Or even having them do the 'cheer' emote when they used it.
> 
> It's just lazy. You can't tell me otherwise. At least with the cider they toasted and did the cheer sound.


Yes, and we didn't need FOUR useless megaphones, nintendo!

One useless megaphone is sufficient!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Jam86 said:


> bruh island hopping is well annoying, i just found patty twice in a row
> like she's great and all but i don't want her
> 
> there needs to be some kind of limit of villagers u can find before getting repeats


i remember on my second island i went villager hunting for any of my like 30 dreamies and within the first five tickets i ran into the same villager three times

instantly made me go looking for someone to just buy a villager off of


----------



## TheDuke55

Maybe you want 4 in case one of them makes a sound.

Also it's kind of a shame that Groundhogs day was demoted to being just a order piece. I know that Isabelle pretty much just gave you Resetti's model and that was the whole holiday, but imagine if they made the holiday being Resetti actually showing up for the day. Like there's so much they could work with.

And the fact that GH day is dropped to the sideburner makes me bummed out that Valentine's day will just be order chocolate and store it away because it has no use. Like it was cute and fun to get letters from your animal villagers saying how much they appreciate you and take this candy.


----------



## Jam86

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i remember on my second island i went villager hunting for any of my like 30 dreamies and within the first five tickets i ran into the same villager three times
> 
> instantly made me go looking for someone to just buy a villager off of


i once found mira 3 times in a row while looking for judy, was not impressed lol


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> Maybe you want 4 in case one of them makes a sound.
> 
> Also it's kind of a shame that Groundhogs day was demoted to being just a order piece. I know that Isabelle pretty much just gave you Resetti's model and that was the whole holiday, but imagine if they made the holiday being Resetti actually showing up for the day. Like there's so much they could work with.
> 
> And the fact that GH day is dropped to the sideburner makes me bummed out that Valentine's day will just be order chocolate and store it away because it has no use. Like it was cute and fun to get letters from your animal villagers saying how much they appreciate you and take this candy.


I never got Resetti from Isabelle in NL.
I bought it from Resetti's RV when I scanned his amiibo with Wisp.

He also had pizza for sale!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

TheDuke55 said:


> And the fact that GH day is dropped to the sideburner makes me bummed out that Valentine's day will just be order chocolate and store it away because it has no use. Like it was cute and fun to get letters from your animal villagers saying how much they appreciate you and take this candy.



i think thats why i was so disappointed with the update because valentines day means a lot to me  and i was hoping for just something small and cute, not ordering items every day and thats it


----------



## John Wick

Isabelle used to send an awesome cake you could eat or display.

I miss the NL customizable tarts and cupcakes.

They were awesome. ^_^


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> At least with the cider they toasted and did the cheer sound.


Oh wow, I never noticed it made a cheer sound! And I toasted so many times taking photos during New Year's Eve.

Also I didn't think this was a major deal but since people are bringing things up, I thought it was funny when you run and then shake the maracas, it instantly stops you, like you don't stop running normally, your animation frame just goes to "standing" frame and it looks a little weird lol. Also I think it would have been cute to shake while you run! 

Anyway I don't want to complain too much, I'm glad we got new stuff to have fun with.


----------



## TheDuke55

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i think thats why i was so disappointed with the update because valentines day means a lot to me  and i was hoping for just something small and cute, not ordering items every day and thats it


Even though those holidays were small in NL they were still acknowledged and felt real enough. Having everything just be on a phone feels artificial and empty.



Starboard said:


> Oh wow, I never noticed it made a cheer sound! And I toasted so many times taking photos during New Year's Eve.
> 
> Also I didn't think this was a major deal but since people are bringing things up, I thought it was funny when you run and then shake the maracas, it instantly stops you, like you don't stop running normally, your animation frame just goes to "standing" frame and it looks a little weird lol. Also I think it would have been cute to shake while you run!


I mean, I think it did. I'll have to go back, but maybe it didn't. But if it did, that's why I found it weird why they could do it for the cider but not the megaphone.

And yeah I feel like we are picking at the stuff, but we also waited from November until now for this latest update. It was small and that was disappointing, but we accepted it. But now the stuff they did do is half-done so there's not many excuses for them. Like why did it take them until now to give Pasacal the mermaid fence diy? Why not in Summer? Why a half year ago when everyone probably could had used it when they were in a decorating craze with the mermaid stuff?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i think thats why i was so disappointed with the update because valentines day means a lot to me  and i was hoping for just something small and cute, not ordering items every day and thats it


I wanted a chocolate cake from mom and some hot cocoa at brewsters. Maybe the bff villagers giving choco candy like in older games... 
At least it's furniture (albeit tedious to get furniture) something the game sorely lacks...


----------



## mermaidshelf

It's kind of hard to see sea creatures when you're swimming at night underwater. It's black on very dark blue. Sometimes I have to turn my brightness all the way up to see them.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

mermaidshelf said:


> It's kind of hard to see sea creatures when you're swimming at night underwater. It's black on very dark blue. Sometimes I have to turn my brightness all the way up to see them.


i remember trying to get the sea creatures that only come out late at night and i was constantly going "where they at tho?" because i just couldnt see anything


----------



## mermaidshelf

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i remember trying to get the sea creatures that only come out late at night and i was constantly going "where they at tho?" because i just couldnt see anything


I know!! Especially the fast swimmers


----------



## TheDuke55

So I just tested the megaphone out as I haven't had the time to really play the game. Everyone kept saying that the megaphone didn't have any animation or noise, but that's not true. It does have the cheering animation and a lot noise/energy to go with it. Sure it's not the same as the megaphone from NL, but it's called the cheer megaphone.

I get that it's not as great as it was in NL, but I was led to believe it didn't do anything and was a static tool from the way everyone commented about it not doing anything and not having any animation to it.


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> So I just tested the megaphone out as I haven't had the time to really play the game. Everyone kept saying that the megaphone didn't have any animation or noise, but that's not true. It does have the cheering animation and a lot noise/energy to go with it. Sure it's not the same as the megaphone from NL, but it's called the cheer megaphone.
> 
> I get that it's not as great as it was in NL, but I was led to believe it didn't do anything and was a static tool from the way everyone commented about it not doing anything and not having any animation to it.


It's not exactly a useful item though.

I'd give up any of the crap items they keep dumping on us, just for the NL bread or veggie basket.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

TheDuke55 said:


> So I just tested the megaphone out as I haven't had the time to really play the game. Everyone kept saying that the megaphone didn't have any animation or noise, but that's not true. It does have the cheering animation and a lot noise/energy to go with it. Sure it's not the same as the megaphone from NL, but it's called the cheer megaphone.
> 
> I get that it's not as great as it was in NL, but I was led to believe it didn't do anything and was a static tool from the way everyone commented about it not doing anything and not having any animation to it.


i really do love the animation, i think its ultra cute, i just wish the villagers had some reaction to it lol


----------



## TheDuke55

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i really do love the animation, i think its ultra cute, i just wish the villagers had some reaction to it lol


True. I also tested out the beans and it's kind of a shame that it doesn't have the sprinkle animation/SE when they hit the ground. And if you threw it in the river it would ripple/plunk the water. The flowers react to it still, but it's kind of hit and miss when its in their hitbox area lol


----------



## 6iixx

i mean.. we could argue about basically every item that's in NH that doesn't have a real "purpose" and is technically useless.  like the nintendo switch items they gave us; they don't do anything, there's no mini games, etc.  i don't even think they're interacted with when touched in game either, like other items that have some sort of animation.

just because an item isn't "useful" doesn't mean it still can't be appreciated.  i love the maracas and i can't stop shaking them aimlessly.  maybe that says more about me, though.


----------



## TheDuke55

6iixx said:


> i mean.. we could argue about basically every item that's in NH that doesn't have a real "purpose" and is technically useless.  like the nintendo switch items they gave us; they don't do anything, there's no mini games, etc.  i don't even think they're interacted with when touched in game either, like other items that have some sort of animation.


Doesn't the Switch make the clicking soundeffect though? I mean it's not much, but it is still something.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

6iixx said:


> just because an item isn't "useful" doesn't mean it still can't be appreciated.


i really love the new megaphone, especially the sparkly one, ever since i got it ive been carrying it around lol


----------



## 6iixx

TheDuke55 said:


> Doesn't the Switch make the clicking soundeffect though? I mean it's not much, but it is still something.


if it does, my sound has just never been high enough to hear it - it still doesn't go far in the line of "usefulness" though     i still have my switch ready to decorate my house, though, regardless of what it does in game or doesn't do.

i do appreciate the little things that are added into everything however, no matter how little they may be.


----------



## meggiewes

A part of me is a little bit sad that the maracas don't do a fast shake when you hold down A when holding them. I was kinda hoping for a rattle as well as a shaka-shaka-shake! Oh well. I still like em!


----------



## John Wick

It's still the rant thread? O_O

Remember when the white katana had an awesome animation and sound?

WHY DID THEY REMOVE THAT? O_O


----------



## Poppies_92

I don't understand why villagers that visit the campsite don't walk around your island for a day after speaking to them. It's truly strange....


----------



## maria110

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i really love the new megaphone, especially the sparkly one, ever since i got it ive been carrying it around lol



Can it be used to call villagers to you?  I have a couple of them but haven't tried them yet.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021



John Wick said:


> Isabelle used to send an awesome cake you could eat or display.
> 
> I miss the NL customizable tarts and cupcakes.
> 
> They were awesome. ^_^



There were tarts?  I WANT TARTS!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021



meggiewes said:


> There is. Talk to them three times. They normally stand up on the third or after the third. It is quite nice.



I tried this but it didn't work. I talked to Cousteau 10 times and only annoyed him but didn't get him to stand up.  :-(


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

maria110 said:


> Can it be used to call villagers to you? I have a couple of them but haven't tried them yet.


it does not sadly, the villagers dont even have a reaction to it if youre close to them


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I really wish that some of the rooms in our house were bigger. Like how New Leaf used to be...could fit way more into a single room. I also can't believe I spent 500k bells on expanding my storage o.o... 

I also wish we could customize our homes like we did in NL... I'd love to have a mermaid exterior TvT... I know I keep comparing to NL, but that's just how much more flexible it was. Also...I miss our villagers knocking on our door and just entering into our homes...


----------



## azurill

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I really wish that some of the rooms in our house were bigger. Like how New Leaf used to be...could fit way more into a single room. I also can't believe I spent 500k bells on expanding my storage o.o...
> 
> I also wish we could customize our homes like we did in NL... I'd love to have a mermaid exterior TvT... I know I keep comparing to NL, but that's just how much more flexible it was. Also...I miss our villagers knocking on our door and just entering into our homes...


Yea I really wish we had more options when customizing our homes. NL really had a lot of nice exteriors. I also liked getting the surprise visits from villagers. Hopefully they bring those back at some point.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I was burnt our on ACNH over summer time and didn't do the swimming aspect of the game until recently. I hate trying to get the mermaid recipes. I get one every like 10 days.  This will take forever to get caught up


----------



## JKDOS

I wish villagers had a slightly bigger home. Their floor space is 6x6. It means a lot of their furniture need to be cramed close together. In a lot of houses, this leads to sofas and low tables being placed directly together making the sofa inaccessible. If villagers had a 7x7 floor space, it would be so much better.


----------



## bestfriendsally

JKDOS said:


> I wish villagers had a slightly bigger home. Their floor space is 6x6. It means a lot of their furniture need to be cramed close together. In a lot of houses, this leads to sofas and low tables being placed directly together making the sofa inaccessible. If villagers had a 7x7 floor space, it would be so much better.



i wish that too  & that includes the players house too... :3


----------



## coldpotato

With so many NPC's you can go up to them, do a reaction and they'll do it back but why can't Flick do any reactions back??
I just want to dance with my favorite bug worshiping NPC


----------



## maria110

I would love to have more house exteriors too, like the Asian style ones or the log cabin. 

My other rant is that when I'm moving flowers and my pockets get full, I don't have the option to plant a different flower.  I have to swap for a non flower item or rebury the original flower.  Ugh.

I'm running around right now looking for the place where I drop-swapped some NMT and later forgot to pick them back up.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021

It's very hard to find a stack of NMT on the white snow.  :-(

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021

I just read something about canaries in New Leaf.  Did the canaries move around in New Leaf; were they there all the time?  I never check my bulletin board in New Horizons because it drives the birds away. I'd love to have birds even when there are not messages.


----------



## bebebese

maria110 said:


> I just read something about canaries in New Leaf. Did the canaries move around in New Leaf; were they there all the time? I never check my bulletin board in New Horizons because it drives the birds away. I'd love to have birds even when there are not messages.


Canaries would hang out in the campsite after the Welcome amiibo update. Harv would sometimes be feeding them and would give some "food" to the player to join in, which was a way for Western players to get the throwing beans.

Eta: I believe they'd also hop around main street, although it's been a while since I played so I could be misremembering.


----------



## Starboard

This is probably just me but sometimes I wish the furniture was a little bit bigger. My pool table looks like a kid's toy next to my giant head. The furniture also has such big buffers around it that in some rooms I can't really move much at all. Maybe it would help if the rooms were bigger. 

I don't know, I know it's the game's aesthetic, and I _do_ kind of like how everything is small and cute, but then sometimes I feel like I'm walking around a doll house rather than a real house.


----------



## TheDuke55

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> it does not sadly, the villagers dont even have a reaction to it if youre close to them


It's a cute tool, but I feel like with a 3 month update lull, they could had done a little more with the stuff they did give. I mean it wouldn't had been too hard to have them clap their hands or do a shock emote. They do react to stuff outside of you doing reactions, so it is possible. Like they do the panic emote when bees are around.

Here's something that has been bothering me. Villagers never acknowledge you. You're just there. But they will actually greet other villagers. Why couldn't they had them greet you every now and then? Why is it that only if you initiate emotions that they respond?

One thing I loved about the megaphone is if you called their name, were close (but not too close) and were best-friends they would scream in glee and wave to you. It was cute and if you screamed the megaphone in their ear they would be shocked and say that was too loud/hurt their ears.

It's stuff like that, that made the game feel wholesome and complete instead of artificial. The little simple things are what I loved.


----------



## DVD

John Wick said:


> I'd give up any of the crap items they keep dumping on us, just for the NL bread or veggie basket.



What even are those items, I never saw anything about those

Were they some limited stuff too?


----------



## TheDuke55

DVD said:


> What even are those items, I never saw anything about those
> 
> Were they some limited stuff too?


I think those were part of the WA update. The bread basket was part of Bea's RV. Her RV was set up to look like a bakery and she had all sorts of bakery tools. It was kind of a cute set-up.



			https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/animalcrossing/images/a/ac/W_Amiibo_31_Bea.png/revision/latest/scale-to-width-down/322?cb=20161105171426


----------



## xSuperMario64x

still getting really aggravated with the breaking tools, whoever thought that would be a good feature to implement is an idiot.


----------



## Hsn97

I’ve moaned about this before I’m sure but I hate hate hate how nearly half the items are colour locked to your island. Particularly with the NM items because if you don’t like the colour that was randomly assigned to you then you have to trade every single time you want a soddding lamp post.


----------



## TheDuke55

Hsn97 said:


> I’ve moaned about this before I’m sure but I hate hate hate how nearly half the items are colour locked to your island. Particularly with the NM items because if you don’t like the colour that was randomly assigned to you then you have to trade every single time you want a soddding lamp post.


But how else would they justify their online sub? They didn't add mini-games after all lol.


----------



## RoxasFan25

It bothers me how event updates in this game just seem to add items to the game and never really bothering to add new features or improve on the game's experience.


----------



## John Wick

DVD said:


> What even are those items, I never saw anything about those
> 
> Were they some limited stuff too?


You could get them from series five RV amiibo cards.

There were hundreds of awesome items, and dozens of them were food.


----------



## azurill

Hsn97 said:


> I’ve moaned about this before I’m sure but I hate hate hate how nearly half the items are colour locked to your island. Particularly with the NM items because if you don’t like the colour that was randomly assigned to you then you have to trade every single time you want a soddding lamp post.


I can see them wanting to encourage trading. It would have been better if you only had to trade once for each color and then you could just order how many you need. In the catalog it shows a number of items with different colors  they should have added that to the nook miles.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

So, i have been thinking ALOT today about how I wish they would add paving borders and perhaps more paving options for paths. Borders really help smooth out made plazas or porches..
_*Please Nintendo* if you ever expand paving options, please *consider a grassy path* since flowers and weeds invade dirt and sand paths!_

Since dirt and sand doesnt restrict flowers and weeds, i am left with a dark wood, two paths of the same shade of gray stone, a red brick that doesnt match RS, and a terracotta (my fav) or custom paths (no sound and erases so easy).

After spending alot of time on my second island i am thinking of deleting some of my custom paving. I hate it lol. I mean it's cool, but the erasing when trying to pick up an item is driving my crazy.
_And the sound...or lack of actually._

The downside is that now my color options are limited.

I couldnt decide if my post should go in the wishlist idea thread or here. I think my comment seems more like a complaint than just a wish lol.

It would be nice if we could have angled paths instead of the odd bubbly effect the current paths have when trying to have them angle. _Esp when doing an angled bridge on a rough river..._

Also, it would be AMAZING if we had a path that matched the center of the brick bridge. _Is it a sandstone?_

Questions i have are, how were the pacing options in previous animal crossing games? How many options existed? What colors existed? And were there such a thing as paving borders?

*Cool paving options *would be mossy brick and mossy stone. Gravel. Sandstone. Recycled rubber. Dark green Grassy path. A grassy path with small flowers or clovers. Brown or earthy colored cobblestone.
Other colors of stone and brick besides gray and red. Other colors of wood beyond dark brown.
Edit fyi recycled rubber can come in some pretty rad color combinations. Like a pastel mix or a dominate color (like red or black) with specks of other colors in it.


----------



## Starboard

I swear if they ever release minigames and make even solo play require a subscription I'm going to be so mad.

I like to think they wouldn't do that but idk, they made a lot of things undoable without a subscription just so people would buy it. Makes me nervous


----------



## Anj2k6

I really really REALLY wish you could store whole plants in your storage. While I'm happy flowers can't die because of how hard some are to breed, it's a HUGE PITA when I want to remodel the layout of an area.


----------



## azurill

Starboard said:


> I swear if they ever release minigames and make even solo play require a subscription I'm going to be so mad.
> 
> I like to think they wouldn't do that but idk, they made a lot of things undoable without a subscription just so people would buy it. Makes me nervous


I worry about this as well. As much as I want minigames and Tortimers  island back I wouldn’t be surprised if you needed a subscription for it. Hopefully you will only need the subscription if you play with others.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 31, 2021



Anj2k6 said:


> I really really REALLY wish you could store whole plants in your storage. While I'm happy flowers can't die because of how hard some are to breed, it's a HUGE PITA when I want to remodel the layout of an area.


I really don’t get why we can’t store them. It would make it easier to redo areas and have different color schemes. Some colors don’t look as good during different seasons and I would love to store them instead of hiding them at the back of my island or selling them.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## LadyDestani

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Questions i have are, how were the pacing options in previous animal crossing games? How many options existed? What colors existed? And were there such a thing as paving borders?


There were no paving options built into the previous Animal Crossing games. New Horizons is the first to introduce them. Prior to New Horizons, custom paths were the only option available.


----------



## kawaiikat

Anj2k6 said:


> I really really REALLY wish you could store whole plants in your storage. While I'm happy flowers can't die because of how hard some are to breed, it's a HUGE PITA when I want to remodel the layout of an area.



This. I'm currently changing my island and I HATE having to dig up all the flowers just to move them somewhere else where they'll get moved from again when I change up that area of the island.

I wish we could buy a storage chest or something from Leif that only lets you store plants, bushes and trees, maybe 100 slots or something?
I love changing the flowers for the seasons and events but don't want to just have them in a corner or the beach when I'm not using them!

Also not being able to put cliffs right up the edge of the island, the gap around the edge looks so stupid. And not being able to plant trees on the edges of cliffs too.


----------



## DVD

xSuperMario64x said:


> still getting really aggravated with the breaking tools, whoever thought that would be a good feature to implement is an idiot.



In my opinion it make sense to have us keep having to make tools since there is a crafting mechanic but when even the golden tools break... that's just too much


----------



## bebebese

DVD said:


> In my opinion it make sense to have us keep having to make tools since there is a crafting mechanic but when even the golden tools break... that's just too much


yeah i'm surprised there hasn't been a patch to make gold tools unbreakable or at least last longer than the tools from Nook's. they hardly feel like a reward any more also gdi gulliver where is my shovel recipe it's been nearly a year


----------



## Jam86

i would just like to make a nice town tune without isabelle ruining it with her dreadful singing


----------



## JKDOS

bebebese said:


> yeah i'm surprised there hasn't been a patch to make gold tools unbreakable or at least last longer than the tools from Nook's. they hardly feel like a reward any more also gdi gulliver where is my shovel recipe it's been nearly a year



Considering you have to help Gulliver 30 times, and that he is guaranteed a minimum of once every 2 weeks, it will take a maximum of 60 weeks to unlock the shovel, which is about 14 months.


----------



## RoxasFan25

DVD said:


> In my opinion it make sense to have us keep having to make tools since there is a crafting mechanic but when even the golden tools break... that's just too much


I agree this is by far the WORST decision they ever made. We worked so hard to get the Golden Tools only to have them break again. I stopped using them because it just got so annoying. I found out a trick where if you have any tool thats customizable you can change the color and restart the durability on the tools. Thats why I always have Customization Kits in my pockets and have workbenches nearby on my island where I use my tools. Its annoying but thats what I've been doing most of the times. They should've NEVER let Gold Tools break.


----------



## Starboard

I agree with the tools, it's horrible. I don't understand the thought process of putting something like this in the game, especially since it makes the gold tools completely pointless and a waste of gold ore. How many players genuinely enjoy constantly having to rebuild their tools for eternity when that wasn't a thing in the old games? Maybe some like it but it's making me avoid activities just because I'm so tired of watching them explode and rebuilding them and replacing them in my pockets and tool wheel. I have enough repetetive things to do in this game, things that _actually_ move me towards a goal, unlike this which is just an annoying interruption. 

Also the fact you STILL have to craft the flimsy version first, that I haven't used since the very beginning of my game seems ridiculous to me. Really who thought this was a good idea...


----------



## rainadash

When the toy day items sold in nooks cranny starting December 1st , you could buy an unlimited amount and order from the nook app. You can't do either with the festivale items, why???


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I can't help but feel a little down that the main focus of the game is all about making stuff beautiful on your island. What about us people that just don't care about that and want to focus on the social aspect with our villagers and minigames? Also, the majority of the dream islands I've visited so far have at least 50% of the same villagers every time. Wolves are awesome, but I have a limit. What happened to the variety?


----------



## Moonlight.

for a game that leans heavily towards natural designs + cottagecore, it's kinda crazy to me that there's no windmill. 
yeah there are wind turbines but they don't look as good imo






pls come back im begging


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

rainadash said:


> When the toy day items sold in nooks cranny starting December 1st , you could buy an unlimited amount and order from the nook app. You can't do either with the festivale items, why???


I wonder if they are going to be diys later? I'm still not sure if that has been confirmed... It would be weird if they weren't considering other holiday items are. _I hope they are simply because I don't want to time travel a bunch just so I could have multiple of the same item._


----------



## 6iixx

kakyoin said:


> for a game that leans heavily towards natural designs + cottagecore, it's kinda crazy to me that there's no windmill.
> yeah there are wind turbines but they don't look as good imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls come back im begging


i would absolutely love a windmill    or anything else that's kind of 'off the grid'-y and would support sustainable life on an island.


----------



## raeyoung

This has been mentioned before I believe, but garden stuff.... like archs with flowers and topiaries... pl e a se... i need more natural flowery looking items darnit!!!


----------



## JKDOS

Sending letters.

I will give New Horizons credit for being the first in the franchise to let us mail letters to our friends through the internet. However, I cannot ignore the fact that sending mail in New Horizons is the absolute most clunkiest by far. 

The past games allowed us to write multiple letters at once from anywhere, and easily drop gifts in the letters. We were then able to go to the postal service and mail up to about 10 letters at a time.

Currently, we have to go to the letter stand, go through pointless dialog (Yes, I want to send a letter. I didn't click on this for no reason), pick out a stationary, write the letter, attach a gift, agree that YES you absolutely want to send the letter. Send it, and then repeat for each and every letter you wish to send.


----------



## Hsn97

bebebese said:


> yeah i'm surprised there hasn't been a patch to make gold tools unbreakable or at least last longer than the tools from Nook's. they hardly feel like a reward any more also gdi gulliver where is my shovel recipe it's been nearly a year


I’ve unlocked most of the golden tools but I’ve never actually crafted one because of this. What’s the point in wasting an already rare materiel like gold ore to make a tool that lasts only slightly longer than the regular ones? Sort yourselves out Nintendo!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021



Shellzilla said:


> I can't help but feel a little down that the main focus of the game is all about making stuff beautiful on your island. What about us people that just don't care about that and want to focus on the social aspect with our villagers and minigames? Also, the majority of the dream islands I've visited so far have at least 50% of the same villagers every time. Wolves are awesome, but I have a limit. What happened to the variety?


Unfortunately it feels like there was a massive shift in what fans wanted after New Leaf.
New Leaf sparked this idea of being able to make your town pretty - something that we never really thought about in previous games because the option simply wasn’t there. The only stuff we could do was the daily sim and the social aspects.
New Leaf introduced lots of new and cool game mechanics and lot of people were really excited to see them taken further. Heck, I was one of those people.
But I feel like Nintendo tried so hard to improve these new mechanics and follow this direction of decorating and making a beautiful town that they forgot what made the series great in the first place. And that sucks so much and is still the biggest issue I have with NH. This game is nothing more than a shallow decorating sim.


----------



## skogkyst

I enjoy this game *immensely*, as I have with essentially every Animal Crossing title. Don't get me wrong - this is one of my most-played games ever, and I've played it for a longer period of time than I did any other time (less hours than New Leaf, though). However, I find it infinitely annoying mostly because it has so much potential but at the same time fails to deliver on that potential. And I think the flaws of the game are becoming more and more obvious and annoying over time. Most of these flaws are just the game feeling soulless. 

Villagers are soulless in this game, easily the dialogue is the worst in the series (so repetitious and bland). There are only eight new villagers, personally I would've rather had them cut some older villagers if it meant more newer villagers and especially more species. But the villagers in this game don't seem to matter that much, I mean talking to them is more of a chore than anything. I enjoyed doing things for them in past games, or having them visit, or visiting them - these activities made me emotionally invested in them and therefore the game.

The furniture is pretty nice, actually, and that's an unpopular opinion I think, but there just isn't enough of it or the random generation for the store is wayyyyy messed up. Every day I check the Nook shop and the Kiosk, and it's the same 100-ish items on rotation. It's hard for me to find furniture, the rotation is just so weak. Even worse is the rotation for the DIYs, where I get the same DIYs over and over despite missing a full third of them.

Crafting is cool, but it's cumbersome. The amount of dialogue to go through is intense and makes some of the other newer features, like selling hot items that have been crafted or making fish bait, a pain to go through. Speaking of slow, traveling has been cumbersome in every Animal Crossing installment, but it's especially so in this version. Letter-sending as well. Making bells, too.

This game just seems strangely full, but empty. I poured more hours into New Leaf and never found it bland, but this one I have to take a lot slower because I just can't manage to spend more than half an half on it at a time. And I know I'm not the only one with this opinion, because the online economy and communities have slowed down much faster than New Leaf even though this game has almost tripled its sales in only a year. I'd just say this game seems weaker as time goes on. Still pretty great though, there's a lot nice to say about it, but this is the rant thread so...


----------



## TheDuke55

JKDOS said:


> Sending letters.
> 
> I will give New Horizons credit for being the first in the franchise to let us mail letters to our friends through the internet. However, I cannot ignore the fact that sending mail in New Horizons is the absolute most clunkiest by far.
> 
> The past games allowed us to write multiple letters at once from anywhere, and easily drop gifts in the letters. We were then able to go to the postal service and mail up to about 10 letters at a time.
> 
> Currently, we have to go to the letter stand, go through pointless dialog (Yes, I want to send a letter. I didn't click on this for no reason), pick out a stationary, write the letter, attach a gift, agree that YES you absolutely want to send the letter. Send it, and then repeat for each and every letter you wish to send.


I mailed maybe one or two letters tops. They made something that was enjoyable before pure torture. It's almost like they're trying to redirect our attention away from interacting with villagers.



RoxasFan25 said:


> I agree this is by far the WORST decision they ever made. We worked so hard to get the Golden Tools only to have them break again. I stopped using them because it just got so annoying. I found out a trick where if you have any tool thats customizable you can change the color and restart the durability on the tools. Thats why I always have Customization Kits in my pockets and have workbenches nearby on my island where I use my tools. Its annoying but thats what I've been doing most of the times. They should've NEVER let Gold Tools break.


Yeah but you kind of have to know when to go and customize it or you'll still wind up breaking your tool if you wait too long. So either you are just good at counting and keeping track of it or you just chance it and customize whenever you think it's going to break and you could have like 10-15 swings left that you end up wasting. Even if all tools break, there is no excuse why they couldn't have made a durability meter. The axe in NL had that. So what is their excuse here?



Anj2k6 said:


> I really really REALLY wish you could store whole plants in your storage. While I'm happy flowers can't die because of how hard some are to breed, it's a HUGE PITA when I want to remodel the layout of an area.


The thing is, you could make your ordinance in NL be Beautiful town and you wouldn't have to water any flowers because they never died. So I just enacted that ordinance and the excess flowers I would just store away. And flowers didn't breed like rabbits like they do in NH. I feel like I can skip a few days and be overrun by flowers, weeds, and sticks. I never had that issue with NL. If I stopped playing for months I came back to a town scattered in weeds. I can stop playing NH for a week and it's overrun by weeds/sticks. The % rate is just too much and needs to be nerfed.




Hsn97 said:


> Unfortunately it feels like there was a massive shift in what fans wanted after New Leaf.
> New Leaf sparked this idea of being able to make your town pretty - something that we never really thought about in previous games because the option simply wasn’t there. The only stuff we could do was the daily sim and the social aspects.
> New Leaf introduced lots of new and cool game mechanics and lot of people were really excited to see them taken further. Heck, I was one of those people.
> But I feel like Nintendo tried so hard to improve these new mechanics and follow this direction of decorating and making a beautiful town that they forgot what made the series great in the first place. And that sucks so much and is still the biggest issue I have with NH. This game is nothing more than a shallow decorating sim.


I thought about that earlier to. This game is pretty much a designer simulator. While NL gave the option to design your town and it wasn't perfect, it didn't dominate the other core values of the game. I feel like they steered too far into the desiginig aspect now and this feels more like a spin-off. Like Happy Home Designer, but outside this time.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

one of my big issues is that there is just so much island to decorate, it overwhelms me

and i dont want to be one of those islands that has stuff absolutely everywhere, i hate the crowded look, but i dont think there is a good variety of outdoor furniture for what i want. like i think what we have is good, just not enough (and i get that we'll probably get more, excited for that)

but i started playing new leaf and i like the smaller map + filling it with public works projects. i would love it if they had also brought back those projects to build things on a grander scale, thatd be cool

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021

but it would be like optional, after kk has visited


----------



## Jam86

ugh i wish we could move RS!!!
to be fair i should have picked a better map, but literally 




how am i supposed to make THIS look nice??? it's in such an awkward place 
i can't be bothered to reset, i've only just unlocked terraforming


----------



## Jaco

Jam86 said:


> ugh i wish we could move RS!!!
> to be fair i should have picked a better map, but literally
> View attachment 354043
> how am i supposed to make THIS look nice??? it's in such an awkward place
> i can't be bothered to reset, i've only just unlocked terraforming



TBH, I like the Resident Services that are a little offset from the airport. Mine is pretty similar to this, and I think these entrances can be pretty creative.

Check out my dream code if you want to see what we did.


----------



## Jam86

Jaco said:


> TBH, I like the Resident Services that are a little offset from the airport. Mine is pretty similar to this, and I think these entrances can be pretty creative.
> 
> Check out my dream code if you want to see what we did.


ty i will ^-^
tbh i've actually been scrolling through pinterest to get ideas but nobody seems to have an entrance like this


----------



## Poppies_92

I wouldn't mind tool breaking if the good tools didn't break after 30 catches. I think 40 to 50 catches before breaking would be more reasonable.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021



Shellzilla said:


> I can't help but feel a little down that the main focus of the game is all about making stuff beautiful on your island. What about us people that just don't care about that and want to focus on the social aspect with our villagers and minigames? Also, the majority of the dream islands I've visited so far have at least 50% of the same villagers every time. Wolves are awesome, but I have a limit. What happened to the variety?



Think I've seen Raymond, Audie & Marshal out of the 90% of dream islands i visited one night for hours


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Jam86 said:


> ugh i wish we could move RS!!!
> to be fair i should have picked a better map, but literally
> View attachment 354043
> how am i supposed to make THIS look nice??? it's in such an awkward place
> i can't be bothered to reset, i've only just unlocked terraforming


If you have your focus on a center piece that isn't RS it could work. How about a flower bed in the middle with a park clock? your paving can go around it.  Or a small sitting area with a fountain? Or a mountain thing on one of the sides and have your path curve off into the opposite direction?


----------



## Jam86

MiniPocketWorld said:


> If you have your focus on a center piece that isn't RS it could work. How about a flower bed in the middle with a park clock? your paving can go around it.  Or a small sitting area with a fountain? Or a mountain thing on one of the sides and have your path curve off into the opposite direction?


gosh that's a lot of ideas i wish i was that creative aha
i was actually thinking of just throwing in some cliffs and waterfalls infront of the airport then putting a path around it leading to RS

but that was exactly the same as my 4th island's entrance, although that one did look nice to be fair i reset a lot, i don't have 4 switches lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Jam86 said:


> gosh that's a lot of ideas i wish i was that creative aha
> i was actually thinking of just throwing in some cliffs and waterfalls infront of the airport then putting a path around it leading to RS
> 
> but that was exactly the same as my 4th island's entrance, although that one did look nice to be fair i reset a lot, i don't have 4 switches lol


Well i wish you well ☺☺remember have fun and take ur time


----------



## Bluebellie

I keep accidentally eating my pumpkins.
So depressing. I need them to decorate and I have eaten almost all.


----------



## Jam86

Bluebellie said:


> I keep accidentally eating my pumpkins.
> So depressing. I need them to decorate and I have eaten almost all.


my gosh that is literally me with mushrooms 

if u need pumpkins lmk i never use them i think i currently have 8 of each colour atm


----------



## tessa grace

You know what I dislike?
The system for visiting someone. I hate it when people are in a conversation and it's like, please end it than they DON'T and you have to wait really long. It should just end the conversation for you!


----------



## Bluebellie

Jam86 said:


> my gosh that is literally me with mushrooms
> 
> if u need pumpkins lmk i never use them i think i currently have 8 of each colour atm


That would be great! I ate the green and white. I’d love any you can spare. I can also offer my catalog in exchange ( go through it and let me know what you’d like ).

I really do need to set up my pumpkin area again.


----------



## Jam86

Bluebellie said:


> That would be great! I ate the green and white. I’d love any you can spare. I can also offer my catalog in exchange ( go through it and let me know what you’d like ).


dw about giving me anything in return, i recently completed my wishlist and idk what i want atm lol
i'll go get the pumpkins quick then pm u a dodo ☆


----------



## Bluebellie

Jam86 said:


> dw about giving me anything in return, i recently completed my wishlist and idk what i want atm lol
> i'll go get the pumpkins quick then pm u a dodo ☆


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## HappyTails

I'm over it with the snow. I want spring to come so I can do a spring island revamp. 25 more days.


----------



## Starboard

I was trying to avoid playing during snow but I want to collect all the Festivale items and colour variations of the Nook app event stuff. Which means I log on every day now.

Already I'll have to dig up ~40 flowers tomorrow


----------



## Silkfawn

I did rant about this before, and I will rant about it again because it keeps bothering me!

Please let us mass delete mail!!
I have reached max mail at this point and I know it automatically deletes the older ones, but I hate the popping sound of unopened mail.

I'm not going to go through each one because I get a lot since I time travel!


----------



## Flicky

I hate how villagers don't recognize you on mystery islands. Like, Anabelle literally moved out yesterday, and yet she's forgotten me already?!  It was 12 hours ago, Ana!

Speaking of MI, how can my luck be so bad? Along with Anabelle, the day after Del left he also appeared on my 2nd MI. Then straight after that, Cleo appeared, who also left a few weeks ago! I wish the rule about not getting back the last 10 villagers still applied here. I'm tired of finding the villagers I left when I only have 15 tickets (and 5 moved out villagers) in the first place. If I'd been playing since launch I'd get it, but I haven't been.


----------



## bam94-

I wish my villagers would stop talking to me about the fossils I dug up the day before. Every day.


----------



## TheDuke55

bam94- said:


> I wish my villagers would stop talking to me about the fossils I dug up the day before. Every day.


They just do that. I haven't had them talk about fossil hunting anymore, but that's because I stopped doing it. It just depends on what you did the most of the other day. Like sometimes I got someone mentioning all the shells I picked, the fruit/trees I shook, if I caught a lot of bugs or fish, hitting rocks, popping balloons, terraforming, ect.

I don't do much of that now so when I do talk to them they usually mention what tool I am holding or what I am wearing. 'If you wear something everyday it becomes who you are!' Who talks like that?


----------



## OtakuTrash

I want my villagers to have other dialogue then "hello! I had a good day!". I really want them to say something ELSE. It drives me insane.


----------



## TheDuke55

OtakuTrash said:


> I want my villagers to have other dialogue then "hello! I had a good day!". I really want them to say something ELSE. It drives me insane.


lol let me guess, normal? I always talk to Kiki and Margie and that's usually how they start off a conversation after going through the mention of what I am wearing, holding, or had done.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I spent a ton of time on getting my villagers, yet idk if I like some of them. Like Raymond, Judy, Octavian, and Marshal. Every one of them, I spent 4 mil+ to get, except Octavian. Eithwr way, all of them mean a lot to me, and id feel guilty if I kicked any of them. However, I really want Tangy and Melba  someone help me idk what to do

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> I spent a ton of time on getting my villagers, yet idk if I like some of them. Like Raymond, Judy, Octavian, and Marshal. Every one of them, I spent 4 mil+ to get, except Octavian. Eithwr way, all of them mean a lot to me, and id feel guilty if I kicked any of them. However, I really want Tangy and Melba  someone help me idk what to do


Also a lot of the time i feel like i’m keeping them just cuz they’re top tier villagers. Most of ACNH sometimes feels like a competition to me. Like, my island is TRASH. Some islands are so gorgeous and i feel even worse about mine when I see them. I want something to be proud of, so I keep Marshal, Raymond, and Judy. A lot, I feel guilty when I kick villagers fsr, idk why. It sometimes makes me feel better to give them away, but idk. Tangy is my ultimate dreamie and i really want her but i don’t want to kick anyone out


----------



## Starboard

I love this game but I'm sad that so many things either annoy me or stress me out. They've fixed some annoying things from previous games but then added different annoying things. I don't recall getting so frustrated and wanting so many breaks, except with Pocket Camp. 

Sometimes I burn out from daily chores and I'd like to just log in occassionally/for special events, but with the limited-time rotating event items, keeping the Nook Mile streak at RS and the balloon DIYs I often feel pressured into logging in daily or spending a lot of time playing so I don't miss out and feel even worse. I wish they wouldn't do that so much.


----------



## Mu~

100% truth.


----------



## maria110

Of course I run out of storage space again when my pockets are full of tarantulas! Gross!  Where is Flick when you need to order a model ASAP?


----------



## June

house storage is such a pain to get to. i wish we could access it from outside somehow because that's where i store most of the items i bulk diy to decorate my island with or my material stacks so they're not just lying around. 

the ways we can organize are stuff in the game could be waaay better. like maybe a chest system outside or something. i lose the momentum to do anything with my island when i remember i have to walk back all the way to where i put my house just to grab what i need urgh


----------



## MidnightAura

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I spent a ton of time on getting my villagers, yet idk if I like some of them. Like Raymond, Judy, Octavian, and Marshal. Every one of them, I spent 4 mil+ to get, except Octavian. Eithwr way, all of them mean a lot to me, and id feel guilty if I kicked any of them. However, I really want Tangy and Melba  someone help me idk what to do
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021
> 
> 
> Also a lot of the time i feel like i’m keeping them just cuz they’re top tier villagers. Most of ACNH sometimes feels like a competition to me. Like, my island is TRASH. Some islands are so gorgeous and i feel even worse about mine when I see them. I want something to be proud of, so I keep Marshal, Raymond, and Judy. A lot, I feel guilty when I kick villagers fsr, idk why. It sometimes makes me feel better to give them away, but idk. Tangy is my ultimate dreamie and i really want her but i don’t want to kick anyone out



Thats how I feel. Not about buying villagers as I haven’t done that, but I do feel the game is competitive and really pushes FOMO on people. I don’t have that feeling when I play the earlier games at all. My villagers in my NH island are essentially trophies Even though I don’t  think any of them are desirable. I had Raymond but gave him to a friend as I don‘t care about what people think of my villagers.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

MidnightAura said:


> Thats how I feel. Not about buying villagers as I haven’t done that, but I do feel the game is competitive and really pushes FOMO on people. I don’t have that feeling when I play the earlier games at all. My villagers in my NH island are essentially trophies Even though I don’t  think any of them are desirable. I had Raymond but gave him to a friend as I don‘t care about what people think of my villagers.


Yeah, I haven’t played any previous AC games but i’ve heard that the outside wasn’t customizable, and so ACNH island customization an exciting, yet competitive feature


----------



## TheDuke55

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Yeah, I haven’t played any previous AC games but i’ve heard that the outside wasn’t customizable, and so ACNH island customization an exciting, yet competitive feature


It was never a big issue before because none of the other systems had an easy way to upload footage/pictures onto social media sites with relative ease. The fact that the Switch had this made it blow up quickly. Add to that with the pandemic lock-down and hype build up from people who wouldn't had bought this game otherwise.

I check Twitter every now and then and I rarely see any NH stuff. But when it first came out it was like a Space race for everyone and while I wasn't in the race or stressing out it kind of did turn me off from the social media aspect of it.


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> Of course I run out of storage space again when my pockets are full of tarantulas! Gross!  Where is Flick when you need to order a model ASAP?



If not TTing,, you are guaranteed to see him next week, if not this week.


----------



## MidnightAura

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Yeah, I haven’t played any previous AC games but i’ve heard that the outside wasn’t customizable, and so ACNH island customization an exciting, yet competitive feature


New leaf had some outdoor customisation in the form of public work projects. (Many of which are Nook miles items in NH) and in the older games you could still place flowers and paths.

But when I play the older games (and I do, frequently) I feel relaxed. No the graphics  aren’t as great and no I can’t terraform but I don’t care about that.  What I have instead is little online towns that are mine, that I don’t worry about what people will think, i am attached to my villagers and I enjoy talking to them and I get excited to start a new game if I want to reset.

Whereas in NH I have a second island and I just started it today as I feel my first one is finished. I’ve decorated, got 5*, paid off my mortgage  and now I feel I have nothing to spend bells on. But I’m dreading the slow beginning of a new game in NH, i hate how much crafting goes in to the first week and even if I get a villager I adore in the next few days it will bug me as I won’t get their proper interior and i won’t feel that connection to them.  Take Static for instance, he moved into my wild world today and I’m so happy. In Some ways I don’t want to find him in NH as i don’t want to see the shell he has become.

New Horizons to me is island decorator, it’s a larger version of Happy Home designer.


----------



## skogkyst

MidnightAura said:


> New leaf had some outdoor customisation in the form of public work projects. (Many of which are Nook miles items in NH) and in the older games you could still place flowers and paths.
> 
> But when I play the older games (and I do, frequently) I feel relaxed. No the graphics  aren’t as great and no I can’t terraform but I don’t care about that.  What I have instead is little online towns that are mine, that I don’t worry about what people will think, i am attached to my villagers and I enjoy talking to them and I get excited to start a new game if I want to reset.
> 
> Whereas in NH I have a second island and I just started it today as I feel my first one is finished. I’ve decorated, got 5*, paid off my mortgage  and now I feel I have nothing to spend bells on. But I’m dreading the slow beginning of a new game in NH, i hate how much crafting goes in to the first week and even if I get a villager I adore in the next few days it will bug me as I won’t get their proper interior and i won’t feel that connection to them.  Take Static for instance, he moved into my wild world today and I’m so happy. In Some ways I don’t want to find him in NH as i don’t want to see the shell he has become.
> 
> New Horizons to me is island decorator, it’s a larger version of Happy Home designer.



I agree, I think it comes down to the fact that the New Horizons doesn't have that homey, small-town feel that previous entries have. And part of that appeal IMO is being plopped into an already-existing place and feeling welcomed and entering a nice place. You feel like a part of something greater, and that's really cool. New Horizons just feels a bit more robotic, linear and less home-y. The main reason I *love* Animal Crossing is as an escape from real life, but New Horizons just doesn't scratch that same itch exactly.


----------



## June

oh yeah, i get this too! i think part of why NH doesn't have that home-y town feel is because you got welcomed as a newcomer into the NL towns (iirc in NL your starting villagers welcome you as you pull up from the train, right?) where you become mayor but in NH the "story" is more "please come to my town" and so the premise is like you're developing to welcome islanders instead of you retreating into a small town that "existed" before you came around to be part of it


----------



## Shawna

Not really a rant, but I thought I’d post this here:

I have been reading windflowers as “wildflowers” this whole time. O___O

I was scrolling through the Animal Crossing sub-Reddit, and the same thing happened to another person, that’s how I found out I made the same mistake. pp


----------



## bam94-

TheDuke55 said:


> They just do that. I haven't had them talk about fossil hunting anymore, but that's because I stopped doing it. It just depends on what you did the most of the other day. Like sometimes I got someone mentioning all the shells I picked, the fruit/trees I shook, if I caught a lot of bugs or fish, hitting rocks, popping balloons, terraforming, ect.


I know it’s just something they do, but because I sell the fossils everyday, they’re always going to mention it and it’s just sooo repetitive.

I agree with your other point about commenting on what you’re wearing too. I actually feel self-conscious if I’ve worn the same outfit two days in a row because they always comment on it!


----------



## Shawna

HappyTails said:


> I'm over it with the snow. I want spring to come so I can do a spring island revamp. 25 more days.


I feel ya.  I want to catch a coelacanth soooooooo bad.  I heard that it IS possible to catch one in the snow, but I don't have that kind of luck. ;---;

Hopefully the first rainfall won't be long after the snow goes away.


----------



## meggiewes

Thank goodness there is a rant thread because I just have to get this out of my system.

I feel like these forums are the most toxic they have ever been around here. Day after day there is at least a new thread trying to attack other people. Whether it is for the *love* or for the *hate* of New Horizons. I know I don't have to participate in these threads or read these threads, but when a thread happens to get a lot of posts in a very short amount of time, I get curious. It is starting to feel like for those people who do want to try to discuss things, we have to tiptoe around people with very precise wording (sometimes to the point of overwording) in order to not get what we are trying to say or ask twisted around and used as ammo against us. 

Every day there are also people ranting that they can't be critical of New Horizons where the most popular posts in this subsection of the forum are those that are highly critical of New Horizons. Some to the point of just plain hate and frustration. 

It has gotten to the point where Reddit is comparatively less toxic than the forums. And before anyone says to "just go and enjoy Reddit if you hate the forums enough to rant about them", that is what I intend to do for a while.


----------



## skogkyst

I'm upset that there's only one new creature for February in the Northern Hemisphere. I was really looking forward to catching new bugs/fish/sea things this month! I feel like January was pretty stagnant in that regard as far as changing creatures, so I thought we might get more now  Ah well, I'm sure the season change will bring more in March.


----------



## Starboard

Did they nerf the flower spawn rate? Today I only had to dig up half of what I used to.

If so then thank you Nintendo!

If not then wow, I had some serious bad luck back in December lol. Hope I didn't jinx it.


----------



## Bluebellie

Why do they make super tiny items. I think the cat grass and the cactus set look super cute, but when I place them, they look soooo small and weird.


----------



## Boidoh

meggiewes said:


> Thank goodness there is a rant thread because I just have to get this out of my system.
> 
> I feel like these forums are the most toxic they have ever been around here. Day after day there is at least a new thread trying to attack other people. Whether it is for the *love* or for the *hate* of New Horizons. I know I don't have to participate in these threads or read these threads, but when a thread happens to get a lot of posts in a very short amount of time, I get curious. It is starting to feel like for those people who do want to try to discuss things, we have to tiptoe around people with very precise wording (sometimes to the point of overwording) in order to not get what we are trying to say or ask twisted around and used as ammo against us.
> 
> *Every day there are also people ranting that they can't be critical of New Horizons where the most popular posts in this subsection of the forum are those that are highly critical of New Horizons. Some to the point of just plain hate and frustration.*
> 
> It has gotten to the point where Reddit is comparatively less toxic than the forums. And before anyone says to "just go and enjoy Reddit if you hate the forums enough to rant about them", that is what I intend to do for a while.



I have a feeling this particular line is directed at me, so I'll respond as such.

The posts that are critical of NH seem the most popular due to how fast replies come in, but majority of the replies tend to be by staunch defenders of NH. I don't think I hate NH, but the level of insanity and the number of hoops I have to jump through to make a point about NH being lacking in many regards - it's ridiculous. It feels to the point that I am being gaslighted into believing that I'm wrong and I should just be happy with NH like everybody else.


----------



## Matt0106

Boidoh said:


> I have a feeling this particular line is directed at me, so I'll respond as such.
> 
> The posts that are critical of NH seem the most popular due to how fast replies come in, but majority of the replies tend to be by staunch defenders of NH. I don't think I hate NH, but the level of insanity and the number of hoops I have to jump through to make a point about NH being lacking in many regards - it's ridiculous. It feels to the point that I am being gaslighted into believing that I'm wrong and I should just be happy with NH like everybody else.



I wouldn't say anyone is "jumping through hoops" to get their points across. I must've read countless posts on threads regarding lack of furniture, poor dialogue, how NH is lesser compared to NL, etc. There is no minority here. Many users on the forums have stated these issues, time and time before you have. 

This is where the frustration comes from. There's just a very large amount of negative threads bustling in ever since launch, and it was fine the first few months, but we're almost a year in and the same threads aren't slowing down. I feel like every time I come on here, it's déjà vu. Just a couple days ago, there was an entire thread about how bad the beans were. _bEaNs_. Before that, there was one made about how you can't wish while holding something. These are very minuscule issues; very fitting for this thread in fact. So, no. You are not jumping through hoops. We've been hearing the complaints loud and clear. And hey, I even have some of my own, like the lack of Nintendo items and amiibo characters, but I'm not going to rip at Nintendo because of it, because who knows how smooth or rough the development was for them? 

And this last bit is not directed towards you, but toward those who call us "defenders of NH": we are not defenders. There is no crime in enjoying the game, just like how there is no crime in criticizing it, and I find it absurd that if I say "hey I actually like the crafting" or "I don't mind the dialogue, it's not as repetitive as NL imo", I'm looked at like a mindless fanboy. Everyone has a right to their own voice and opinion, but I guess the point I'M trying to get across is filling up the forums with threads revolving around the same issues isn't always required *(though I know the staff said everyone can make a thread on whatever they like; I'm just stating how I feel on the matter)*.


----------



## Boidoh

Matt0106 said:


> This is where the frustration comes from. There's just a very large amount of negative threads bustling in ever since launch, and it was fine the first few months, but we're almost a year in and the same threads aren't slowing down. I feel like every time I come on here, it's déjà vu. *Just a couple days ago, there was an entire thread about how bad the beans were. bEaNs. Before that, there was one made about how you can't wish while holding something. These are very minuscule issues*; very fitting for this thread in fact. So, no. You are not jumping through hoops. We've been hearing the complaints loud and clear. And hey, I even have some of my own, like the lack of Nintendo items and amiibo characters, but I'm not going to rip at Nintendo because of it, because who knows how smooth or rough the development was for them?



First of all - what's the issue with there being several threads about the shortcomings of NH? Why shouldn't the people who feel strongly about the game voice their opinions? Like I said in another thread, what do you want there to be topics for? "Favourite New Reaction?" If ACNH is a "chill" game? The colour of Festivale items in your shop? General game questions?

I'd be lying if I didn't acknowledge that there is a sense of enjoyment in debating the, yes, defenders of NH. It's somewhat fun. Having debate is a good thing.

Secondly, what you're doing here is to ridicule people who disagree with your opinion on the game. Some people in life see a big picture - maybe that's what you see with ACNH. Perhaps for your the overall gameplay experience was streamlined and enhanced, and that's all you need. For some of us, the "little things" are what matter. And this isn't something strictly relegated to Animal Crossing. Many who care about the "little things" in life are often condemned for being like that. This forum is just an extension of that sentiment. They are miniscule things - but, small things add up. That's why a lot of people love New Leaf so much - it cared about the little things. There's nothing wrong in feeling let down because YET ANOTHER disappointment came your way from NH (in the case of beans). And actually, the thing with wishing is a major issue that actually affects gameplay. There are many times (from habit of New Leaf) where I'd try to wish on a star but I was holding a ladder or something. Then the star goes away and I lose my chance. I then had to start a habit of running around hands empty at night due to a fear of missing the stars when they come. In isolation, ridicule it all you want about how it's a relatively meaningless thing in a bigger picture - however, add it up with all the other tiny complaints and for those of use who enjoy the little things - the game gradually gets worse.



Matt0106 said:


> And this last bit is not directed towards you, but toward those who call us "defenders of NH": we are not defenders.



Well, I used to the term so it is directed at me. Nothing wrong with that though.

Maybe YOU aren't a "defender of NH" - but there definitely are some on this forum! Not those that simply say "I enjoy NH more", but those who deny and renounce anything that existed in a previous Animal Crossing game. Those that will use their very last breath to deny that Nintendo didn't give it their all with this game.


----------



## tajikey

Boidoh said:


> First of all - what's the issue with there being several threads about the shortcomings of NH? Why shouldn't the people who feel strongly about the game voice their opinions? Like I said in another thread, what do you want there to be topics for? "Favourite New Reaction?" If ACNH is a "chill" game? The colour of Festivale items in your shop? General game questions?
> 
> I'd be lying if I didn't acknowledge that there is a sense of enjoyment in debating the, yes, defenders of NH. It's somewhat fun. Having debate is a good thing.
> 
> Secondly, what you're doing here is to ridicule people who disagree with your opinion on the game. Some people in life see a big picture - maybe that's what you see with ACNH. Perhaps for your the overall gameplay experience was streamlined and enhanced, and that's all you need. For some of us, the "little things" are what matter. And this isn't something strictly relegated to Animal Crossing. Many who care about the "little things" in life are often condemned for being like that. This forum is just an extension of that sentiment. They are miniscule things - but, small things add up. That's why a lot of people love New Leaf so much - it cared about the little things. There's nothing wrong in feeling let down because YET ANOTHER disappointment came your way from NH (in the case of beans). And actually, the thing with wishing is a major issue that actually affects gameplay. There are many times (from habit of New Leaf) where I'd try to wish on a star but I was holding a ladder or something. Then the star goes away and I lose my chance. I then had to start a habit of running around hands empty at night due to a fear of missing the stars when they come. In isolation, ridicule it all you want about how it's a relatively meaningless thing in a bigger picture - however, add it up with all the other tiny complaints and for those of use who enjoy the little things - the game gradually gets worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I used to the term so it is directed at me. Nothing wrong with that though.
> 
> Maybe YOU aren't a "defender of NH" - but there definitely are some on this forum! Not those that simply say "I enjoy NH more", but those who deny and renounce anything that existed in a previous Animal Crossing game. Those that will use their very last breath to deny that Nintendo didn't give it their all with this game.



Defender of NH here, and proud of it! Might even have to sell merch and distribute to the finite list of members that feel the same way I do.

That's all I have to say, as this is a rant thread, and I don't have any rants against the game at the moment (unless you count the fact that I REALLY want the Festivale confetti machine to show up in my Nook's, because that thing is awesome!).


----------



## Matt0106

Boidoh said:


> First of all - what's the issue with there being several threads about the shortcomings of NH? Why shouldn't the people who feel strongly about the game voice their opinions? Like I said in another thread, what do you want there to be topics for? "Favourite New Reaction?" If ACNH is a "chill" game? The colour of Festivale items in your shop? General game questions?
> 
> I'd be lying if I didn't acknowledge that there is a sense of enjoyment in debating the, yes, defenders of NH. It's somewhat fun. Having debate is a good thing.
> 
> Secondly, what you're doing here is to ridicule people who disagree with your opinion on the game. Some people in life see a big picture - maybe that's what you see with ACNH. Perhaps for your the overall gameplay experience was streamlined and enhanced, and that's all you need. For some of us, the "little things" are what matter. And this isn't something strictly relegated to Animal Crossing. Many who care about the "little things" in life are often condemned for being like that. This forum is just an extension of that sentiment. They are miniscule things - but, small things add up. That's why a lot of people love New Leaf so much - it cared about the little things. There's nothing wrong in feeling let down because YET ANOTHER disappointment came your way from NH (in the case of beans). And actually, the thing with wishing is a major issue that actually affects gameplay. There are many times (from habit of New Leaf) where I'd try to wish on a star but I was holding a ladder or something. Then the star goes away and I lose my chance. I then had to start a habit of running around hands empty at night due to a fear of missing the stars when they come. In isolation, ridicule it all you want about how it's a relatively meaningless thing in a bigger picture - however, add it up with all the other tiny complaints and for those of use who enjoy the little things - the game gradually gets worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I used to the term so it is directed at me. Nothing wrong with that though.
> 
> Maybe YOU aren't a "defender of NH" - but there definitely are some on this forum! Not those that simply say "I enjoy NH more", but those who deny and renounce anything that existed in a previous Animal Crossing game. Those that will use their very last breath to deny that Nintendo didn't give it their all with this game.



I'm not ridiculing anyone and I'm sorry if it came off that way. Maybe the way I said "bEaNs" came off a little ridicule-y, but that was more for topical humour since everyone takes such small details so seriously (and honestly good for them if they're passionate!). But obviously everyone has a right to make a statement and to give constructive feedback; all my statement is directed towards is regarding the *magnitude* at which negative threads are being posted. I also clearly put in bold that the staff said people can say what they want on whatever thread they want, and I have fully accepted that, but that doesn't mean I won't find it a little tiresome when a new thread regarding small issues pop up again and again. But once again, AND LET ME MAKE THIS CLEAR, this is just how I feel.

As for the defender title, I was trying to say it's not just you. Multiple people on these forums refer to those who enjoy NH and see its redeeming qualities as such, and that's not right. No one should be calling anyone anything first and foremost. I'm sure you get some people who will defend this game to no end shutting down the voices, and of course that's ridiculous and is should not be tolerated. But on the other end of the stick, people who are voicing their complaints seem to have this Holier-Than-Thou attitude; almost like they're this "woke" group who sees things that we who enjoy the game don't, and I don't think that's fair either. 

While this is now slightly unrelated, I think Nintendo stopped allowing wishes with handheld items since it could become cumbersome while trying to fish or catch bugs and then boop, star interrupts the action (if it's a meter storm with a lot of them)? Then again, I'm not game developer so don't take my word for any of this.

ANYWAYYYYYYYYY, that's my two cents, or bells if we're sticking to the theme here. I know that this thread isn't for people like myself who don't have many problems with the game, but regardless, I just thought I would share how someone on the other side of things might see it--without going all "THIS GAME IS AMAZING, STOP TRASHING IT AHSHSHASJF."


----------



## tajikey

Matt0106 said:


> I also clearly put in bold that the staff said people can say what they want on whatever thread they want


Now now, Matt0106, the 6 warnings (4 points) I've received within the last year would imply that we can't say _whatever we want_...


----------



## Emfirenze

I've only been playing for a month and I'm already getting a lot of repeat DIYs from my villagers.  I got 2 recipes today and they are both repeats!  

I've also been having rotten luck with the Mystery Islands.  I ended up going to the same nothing special island 3 times in a row (exact same layout).


----------



## Raz

I can't stand the fact that threads that could be just regular posts in this rant thread keep popping up, polluting the forum with countless rehashes of the same complaints over and over and over...

I don't understand why this isn't considered an official rant thread by the mods. We had a very similar problem in the first couple months after the game came out, with a huge amount of threads about finding Raymond and the mods back then understood that there was no point to those threads, and they created an official Campsite Method/Find Villager thread or whatever in order to funnel all those threads (that could have been just regular posts) into one single thread. Why are they so hesitant in doing the same with the countless rant threads, as they follow the same pattern as the Raymond ones?

It just makes the forum a lot more toxic and unbearable, with tons of awkward  interactions between users, as mentioned above by @meggiewes. It honestly seems like people have nothing better to do with their time, and they just keep confronting people just for the sake of it, or they're just obsessed with proving a point.


----------



## OtakuTrash

I wish you could summon villagers with a phone call, or something. It always annoys me. I don't want to spend an hour finding a villager just to say hello! That reminds me, I wish you could do more things with villagers, like shopping, picnics, and movies. It would add SO much more things and ideas to the game. Also, better campsite chatting. They repeat so many things, I can't. It takes FOREVER.


----------



## Feraligator

Honestly I always keep my rants here or contribute to the ones that people make if I agree, but I also agree that maybe rants should be kept here because the forums are noticeably very explosive right now. It seems nothing good comes out of making a thread of something negative atm, but keeping them in here to keep the criticism in one neat place would probably make the general atmosphere less negative.


----------



## Raz

Jez said:


> Honestly I always keep my rants here or contribute to the ones that people make if I agree, but I also agree that maybe rants should be kept here because the forums are noticeably very explosive right now. It seems nothing good comes out of making a thread of something negative atm, but keeping them in here to keep the criticism in one neat place would probably make the general atmosphere less negative.


Yep, that's the gist of my post. 

And before someone says I'm trying to "censor" them: it's crystal clear I'm not interested in doing that. I don't have any problems with people voicing their opinions. What I do have a problem with is people turning the forum into a battlefield because they can't keep their rants on the rant thread, maybe because they really want a thread of their own, or they think their rant/opinion should be more valuable and visible then the opinions of other posters. We had this dance before, many times, and we've seen how productive these individual threads are...


----------



## Jaco

Raz said:


> And before someone says I'm trying to "censor" them: it's crystal clear I'm not interested in doing that. I don't have any problems with people voicing their opinions. What I do have a problem with is people turning the forum into a battlefield because they can't keep their rants on the rant thread, maybe because they really want a thread of their own, or they think their rant/opinion should be more valuable and visible then the opinions of other posters. We had this dance before, many times, and we've seen how productive these individual threads are...



I agree with this.

And I think people need to remember that dialogue is a two way street, which means people have a right to disagree with others' opinions. It's sort of tiring to see so many examples where someone states their opinion, someone else disagrees with that opinion, and then one or the other says they're being gaslighted or censored. I don't think that's true at all.


----------



## Jam86

actually WHY is hippeux a thing??? 
i just found him 4 times in a row island hopping and on the 5th island there was a diy bottle from him and on my own island, another diy bottle from him
everyone talks about how barold is the worst villager as if hippeux doesn't exist 

i try not to be negative about villagers but hippeux is just the worst thing ever created and i can't believe nintendo would actually make a villager so terrible

i feel so much better after complaining about that lol


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i do wish this thread would be official because negativity gets to people more than positivity, and i think its what is making people more hostile toward people wanting to be critical of the game

also even though the mods have said you can make whatever thread you want it is tiring seeing the same subjects brought up again and again (if youre taking this as dont post negative threads, no, its not. its just for threads in general it can be grating to see the same exact subjects over and over again, whether positive or negative.)


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't have a problem with people who are disappointed in the game or love it. Lately I have posted more in the rant thread or about things that I believe are flaws because the core of the gameplay (terraforming) doesn't interest me. I enjoyed it in the beginning, but there hasn't been a lot of stuff day 1 and update wise that motivated me enough to really go back to doing it seriously.

The members who do trash on the game constantly without stating any remediable qualities of NH aren't any better then the hardcore defenders. Especially when one of those two get so heated that they have to drag someone in the mud to get their point across.

Every game has had flaws. In the previous titles you never knew when someone was leaving and couldn't control where they put a home. The WA update was a godsend with the qr paths blocking where they could plot and made it more bearable. Rocks were permanent and goodbye bushes if you dug them up.

NH is not without flaws. I think that's where people start to butt heads because someone will tear the entire game a new rear-end and act as if it doesn't have anything going for it and someone else will meet that opposition on the extreme end.



I will say that I hate the drip-feed and the lack of transparency. We don't know anything about the updates and they keep pretty tight-lipped about it. I play the game for maybe 15 minutes when I do boot it up and it's not everyday. That happened with every other title over time. Except I had the full game to experience when everything was fresh in my mind. When I do get around to whatever updates they give us back/new, the game won't be new to me. I will have played it for x amount of days/months/years.

By that point the newness will have worn off. The experience won't be the same. The spark will have worn off. It's sort of like buying an ice-cream cake, but only being able to eat a small piece and having to wait to eat the rest later. The cake has an expiration date. It won't taste as fresh and eventually it will be dry and stale. The experience of eating it won't be the same when it was freshly made.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Sorry, fat finger syndrome. Didnt mean to quote or post. Lol 






[/]


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

TheDuke55 said:


> I will say that I hate the drip-feed and the lack of transparency. We don't know anything about the updates and they keep pretty tight-lipped about it. I play the game for maybe 15 minutes when I do boot it up and it's not everyday. That happened with every other title over time. Except I had the full game to experience when everything was fresh in my mind. When I do get around to whatever updates they give us back/new, the game won't be new to me. I will have played it for x amount of days/months/years.
> 
> By that point the newness will have worn off. The experience won't be the same. The spark will have worn off. It's sort of like buying an ice-cream cake, but only being able to eat a small piece and having to wait to eat the rest later. The cake has an expiration date. It won't taste as fresh and eventually it will be dry and stale. The experience of eating it won't be the same when it was freshly made.



i agree with this wholeheartedly. it takes me a while to get excited about an update (and with how badly things went on here i dont think ill be weighing in on next updates until its out, i was just hoping to be able to put my first impressions out there because this was my first update while being on site but then people were going "ha look at the people who hated the (honestly bad) trailer, they love it now" as if your opinion cant change so yeah) and even after i get excited about a day or two later my brain goes "okay....now onto the next update" and im afraid that even though i love the festivale items, i still am not as excited as with last updates and ive noticed that my excitement gets lower and lower with each update

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021

also just want to add that im someone who gets excited by just about anything, i got super excited earlier just listening to the same song i listen to 100 times every day, but it was on the radio this time


----------



## John Wick

Folks who want to rant should be allowed to without them constantly being told what they should and shouldn't rant about.

I feel others are trying to censor the rants at times, and that shouldn't happen in a rant thread.

Go to the many positive threads if you can't bare to have the game criticised. 

If we didn't give a crap about the game, we wouldn't bother criticising it.


----------



## Jaco

TheDuke55 said:


> I will say that I hate the drip-feed and the lack of transparency. We don't know anything about the updates and they keep pretty tight-lipped about it. I play the game for maybe 15 minutes when I do boot it up and it's not everyday. That happened with every other title over time. Except I had the full game to experience when everything was fresh in my mind. When I do get around to whatever updates they give us back/new, the game won't be new to me. I will have played it for x amount of days/months/years.



I actually don't mind Nintendo's pattern on this. They formally announce an update and then it hits the servers 2 days later. That's pretty cool and doesn't set people up for disappointment.

I feel like if the game announced upcoming features months in advance, people would complain even more. _Where's Brewster, where's this that was promised, where's that, why did this get cut_? I understand that priorities and deadlines change, especially in a pandemic and not announcing everything up front gives them some flexibility regarding what gets released.


----------



## SpiritofAce

People have the right to express their opinions fully on a forum. That is the whole point of a forum.

I think the game is brilliant, it’s one of my favourite games - but at the same time there is no doubt that it’s full of problems, and especially I think the poor recent update offerings have left a sour taste in many mouths (including mine), who thought that the first update adding Leif and Redd would set a precedent for things to come. Since then the offerings have been very measly, and then you get the usual “Oh don’t worry! I’m sure the next update will add what you were wanting.” - Repeat cycle.

It seems there are a minority on the forum who want this place to just be an echo chamber. I mean, telling people not to post negative threads, really? They have just as much right as you do to post a thread heaping praise on the game. It’s a forum, for open discussion. Grow up people.


----------



## maria110

I hate it when I'm trying to pick up something and accidentally pick flowers, especially when pockets are nearly full.  I don't want to drop them and clutter up the island.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Raz said:


> I can't stand the fact that threads that could be just regular posts in this rant thread keep popping up, polluting the forum with countless rehashes of the same complaints over and over and over...



Why not just ignore/don't read such threads if they bother you so much...? I'm legitimately confused by this. There are a lot of threads that I don't engage with on these forums, because they're not germane to my interests. I feel like it may be healthier to just let people say what they want and not engage if it's something you don't care for, rather than to try and control where people can or can't post 'negative' content.


----------



## Raz

LoyalDragonfly said:


> Why not just ignore/don't read such threads if they bother you so much...? I'm legitimately confused by this. There are a lot of threads that I don't engage with on these forums, because they're not germane to my interests. I feel like it may be healthier to just let people say what they want and not engage if it's something you don't care for, rather than to try and control where people can or can't post 'negative' content.


It's not just "negative" content. I used the Raymond threads as an example. It's about creating multiple threads to say the same thing. This is probably the only forum I've seen where this concept seems difficult to understand. When there's a thread made to centralize discussions on a certain topic, mods generally lock or merge new threads on the same topic to avoid flooding the forums. 

While the content of these multiple rant threads are indeed tiresome after almost a year, it's mess that these threads make that bother me.


----------



## Boidoh

Raz said:


> While the content of these multiple rant threads are indeed tiresome after almost a year, it's mess that these threads make that bother me.



And there you go again with that term "rant threads".


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I guess I just don't see that it's a mess? I'm looking at the front page right now, and I see like... maybe three topics that I might consider to be 'rant' threads (including this one), and even those are regarding different topics. Other 'complaint' topics seem appropriate to be their own threads to me, like the petition for adjusting/muting background music. The rest just seem to be discussion threads about the game.  

I mean, I'm sure there have been tons of 'what's your favorite villager/species/etc' topics repeated throughout the many years TBT has been around, but I don't see anybody getting frustrated whenever a new one pops up. I think this is sort of the same thing.


----------



## Feraligator

I wish the cliffs were taller. At the expense of taller trees we got cliffs that are the same size as us.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Please bring back the ability to drop up to 9 items from your inventory at one time.... why remove such a useful feature that's been around since the AC Gamecube days...


----------



## JKDOS

LittleMissPanda said:


> Please bring back the ability to drop up to 9 items from your inventory at one time.... why remove such a useful feature that's been around since the AC Gamecube days...



Can you explain? If you mean this

XXX
XXX
XXX

It is still a thing, is it not?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021



Jez said:


> I wish the cliffs were taller. At the expense of taller trees we got cliffs that are the same size as us.



At least let us stack cliffs without an edge. I can't see why this would be an issue.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

JKDOS said:


> Can you explain?


You can highlight multiple items (maximum of nine) in your inventory, then you can drop them all in one go. This feature carried all the way through to NL but is mysteriously gone in NH.


----------



## Feraligator

JKDOS said:


> At least let us stack cliffs without an edge. I can't see why this would be an issue.


Yes this too, I hate that little cliff edge, it's such a waste of space



LittleMissPanda said:


> You can highlight multiple items (maximum of nine) in your inventory, then you can drop them all in one go. This feature carried all the way through to NL but is mysteriously gone in NH.


Also I agree, it's actually exclusive to ACGC. It's not in any other AC game so they've almost certainly forgotten about it as it's so useful


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Jez said:


> Yes this too, I hate that little cliff edge, it's such a waste of space
> 
> 
> Also I agree, it's actually exclusive to ACGC. It's not in any other AC game so they've almost certainly forgotten about it as it's so useful


It's definitely in NL, since I used to drop perfect fruit stacks and bell bags all the time. It's also nice how you can drop an item much quickly and with less button presses by sliding the item to your player on the touch screen (within the little bubble). Something like this in NH would be miraculous.


----------



## Marte

Jam86 said:


> actually WHY is hippeux a thing???
> i just found him 4 times in a row island hopping and on the 5th island there was a diy bottle from him and on my own island, another diy bottle from him
> everyone talks about how barold is the worst villager as if hippeux doesn't exist
> 
> i try not to be negative about villagers but hippeux is just the worst thing ever created and i can't believe nintendo would actually make a villager so terrible
> 
> i feel so much better after complaining about that lol



Hahahahahah I actually like Hippeux, but I can feel your desperation through the screen. Almost would have let him move in as a reward for his efforts if he happens to «randomly» visit your campsite in the future.


----------



## Jam86

Marte said:


> Hahahahahah I actually like Hippeux, but I can feel your desperation through the screen. Almost would have let him move in as a reward for his efforts if he happens to «randomly» visit your campsite in the future.


sorry i just can't stand his face 
he was actually my forced campsite villager on my 1st island and i didn't time travel back then so i had to put up with him for a week, felt like forever
no matter how many times he tries to come to my island, i'm never having him again lol


----------



## Feraligator

LittleMissPanda said:


> It's definitely in NL, since I used to drop perfect fruit stacks and bell bags all the time. It's also nice how you can drop an item much quickly and with less button presses by sliding the item to your player on the touch screen (within the little bubble). Something like this in NH would be miraculous.


If you mean you can drag and drop the item to the ground easily, then yeah that's in WW-NL, but I'm playing NL and I don't see an option to highlight more than one item and drop them all at once


----------



## JKDOS

LittleMissPanda said:


> You can highlight multiple items (maximum of nine) in your inventory, then you can drop them all in one go. This feature carried all the way through to NL but is mysteriously gone in NH.



Even with the thousand+ hours I've put into Wild World, I've never knew of such a feature.


----------



## Livia

I spent at least 30 minutes looking for and saving designs from the kiosk, and then I got a pop up saying that an error occurred and my game crashed. All the designs I saved are gone. Now I have to try and find them again


----------



## TheDuke55

Some of these threads with people getting at each others throats are just getting ridiculous.


----------



## maria110

I already forgot the rant I was going to post here.  Ugh!  What was it?  

Oh, I got this island with a nice map that I basically like, however, the rivers on it are very irregular.  The cliffs are wonky too.   So, to get an island rating of 3 so that I could terraform, I had to plop down a bunch of infrastructure that I now--since I finally can terraform-- need to pay to demolish and re-do after fixing the cliffs and rivers.  Ugh. So expensive.  Waste of moolah.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Livia said:


> I spent at least 30 minutes looking for and saving designs from the kiosk, and then I got a pop up saying that an error occurred and my game crashed. All the designs I saved are gone. Now I have to try and find them again


Ive experienced that twice in a row once. Its so frustrating. So i make the habit of backing out every 5 or so designs i save.


----------



## maria110

Another rant: I wish you could request any song from K. K. Slider.  It stinks that he doesn't remember all his songs.  He's only got around 100.   Paul McCartney can probably still play 100 of his songs from Beatles, Wings, etc.  What's going on, K. K.?

Another wish is that we had more control of music.  I have realized recently that I really love the 6am, 7am, and 6pm hours of music but I rarely get to play during those times. And when I time travel, to be efficient, I usually try to travel to an hour when everyone's awake so I can give gifts.  I wish I could set a playlist for the hourly music that I enjoy and delete the hourly music I like less.


----------



## Matt0106

maria110 said:


> Another rant: I wish you could request any song from K. K. Slider.  It stinks that he doesn't remember all his songs.  He's only got around 100.   Paul McCartney can probably still play 100 of his songs from Beatles, Wings, etc.  What's going on, K. K.?
> 
> Another wish is that we had more control of music.  I have realized recently that I really love the 6am, 7am, and 6pm hours of music but I rarely get to play during those times. And when I time travel, to be efficient, I usually try to travel to an hour when everyone's awake so I can give gifts.  I wish I could set a playlist for the hourly music that I enjoy and delete the hourly music I like less.


Out of curiosity, which one's can't he play? I thought he was able to play whatever song you requested


----------



## maria110

Matt0106 said:


> Out of curiosity, which one's can't he play? I thought he was able to play whatever song you requested



I can't remember.  :-(   But I think it's ones that don't translate as well to a guitar and voice, like maybe K. K. Sonata.  I also think K. K. Milonga was one.   You request the song, and he plays a song, but after the song he admits that he doesn't know the song and that he played an alternate song.  And he doesn't give a bootleg of the alternate song, so you listened to a song for nothing, lol.   I mean, you got to enjoy a K. K. concert, so it wasn't for nothing, but I think he should give a bootleg of whatever he did play.   I also wish there was a list somewhere of ones he won't play but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Matt0106

maria110 said:


> I can't remember.  :-(   But I think it's ones that don't translate as well to a guitar and voice, like maybe K. K. Sonata.  I also think K. K. Milonga was one.   You request the song, and he plays a song, but after the song he admits that he doesn't know the song and that he played an alternate song.  And he doesn't give a bootleg of the alternate song, so you listened to a song for nothing, lol.   I mean, you got to enjoy a K. K. concert, so it wasn't for nothing, but I think he should give a bootleg of whatever he did play.   I also wish there was a list somewhere of ones he won't play but I haven't seen one yet.


Ah okay. I've never had that issue, but I know he will play something random if you input the song incorrectly. Then again, I also rarely go to his concerts anymore, so I don't entirely remember how he works


----------



## maria110

Matt0106 said:


> Ah okay. I've never had that issue, but I know he will play something random if you input the song incorrectly. Then again, I also rarely go to his concerts anymore, so I don't entirely remember how he works



Interesting.  I'm pretty sure I typed the names right, but I could try again next time I have him on my island.  I think I tried K. K. Milonga twice.


----------



## skweegee

@maria110 - I noticed you have a space between the Ks when you've mentioned the songs here. Were you by any chance entering the songs that way in the game (like "K. K. Milonga")?


----------



## maria110

skweegee said:


> @maria110 - I noticed you have a space between the Ks when you've mentioned the songs here. Were you by any chance entering the songs that way in the game (like "K. K. Milonga")?



Maybe?!?  Does that mess it up?  Should I be typing K.K. Milonga instead of K. K. Milonga?  It's funny if that's the problem because I have received a lot of songs from him so I must be typing the right format some of the time, lol.


----------



## skweegee

@maria110 - The game is pretty finnicky about the song titles, you have to enter them pretty much exactly as they appear in-game. Any song with "K.K." in the title has to be typed out exactly like that, with no spaces between the Ks. For example, "K.K. Milonga" instead of "K. K. Milonga."


----------



## maria110

skweegee said:


> @maria110 - The game is pretty finnicky about the song titles, you have to enter them pretty much exactly as they appear in-game. Any song with "K.K." in the title has to be typed out exactly like that, with no spaces between the Ks. For example, "K.K. Milonga" instead of "K. K. Milonga."



Thank you so much! I will try that.


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> Another rant: I wish you could request any song from K. K. Slider.  It stinks that he doesn't remember all his songs.  He's only got around 100.   Paul McCartney can probably still play 100 of his songs from Beatles, Wings, etc.  What's going on, K. K.?



You mean like they list them for you rather than ask you to type it in?


----------



## JKDOS

Matt0106 said:


> Ah okay. I've never had that issue, but I know he will play something random if you input the song incorrectly. Then again, I also rarely go to his concerts anymore, so I don't entirely remember how he works



Actually, if you input an incorrect song, he will play a secret song, not a random song. The secret songs usually release on album in the next installment of the game.


----------



## Matt0106

JKDOS said:


> Actually, if you input an incorrect song, he will play a secret song, not a random song. The secret songs usually release on album in the next installment of the game.


Ohhhhhh I didn't know that! I should try that this Saturday


----------



## Jaco

The prices for festivale items are outrageous on Nookazon. They're selling for over 1 million bells or dozens of NMT's per item.

I mean, I'm still paying but...


----------



## JKDOS

Matt0106 said:


> Ohhhhhh I didn't know that! I should try that this Saturday



I believe there are 3 secret songs, one of which is actually the title theme to Wild World. Definitely worth listening



Jaco said:


> The prices for festivale items are outrageous on Nookazon. They're selling for over 1 million bells or dozens of NMT's per item.
> 
> I mean, I'm still paying but...



We got users here who will sell you them for TBT or even see you millions of bells for TBT. It will probably be cheaper to buy them here or if you're ok with it, keep TTing to get them all. It is unfortunate that they aren't reorderable. The items are pretty neat.


----------



## Jaco

JKDOS said:


> We got users here who will sell you them for TBT or even see you millions of bells for TBT. It will probably be cheaper to buy them here or if you're ok with it, keep TTing to get them all. It is unfortunate that they aren't reorderable. The items are pretty neat.



I think I might do that. I like Nookazon because trades tend to move quick and I'm only on for a little bit in the evening, but the Festivale set (which I love and fits perfectly with my island theme) is breaking my bank. I think I'm down to like 5 NMT and 10,000 bells in the ABT.

Trading is my endgame so at the end of the day I'm having fun a lot of fun, but I just had to vent for a bit.


----------



## Plainbluetees

People on Nookazon are crazy sometimes. I’ve been mass ordering Natural Garden Chairs because I’m too lazy to craft them myself, mostly because I don’t want to travel to NMT islands for extra iron. Some person chatted me after they declined my offer of 50k bells for 4 chairs and said they’d gladly take 225k for them... I mean, it’s not like you can’t get bells for cheap in here, but why are they so inflated there?


----------



## Starboard

I was wrong, Nintendo didn't tweak the flower spawn rate. I dug up 37 today 

I used to love the snow....

Edit: Make that 39.


----------



## Lullabynny

So I just came back to AC after like] a month break, and I know this has been said to death already but theres still barely any content. The holidays are all watered down versions of ones we had in the past. Also why would they give out the holiday DIYs when its the end of the holiday season and I can't (or well won't) use them to decorate? Halloween is a perfect example of this.

You'd THINK Valentines day would be the best time to implement some I dunno, rose garden furniture and maybe bring back one of my favorite series, the Lovely series. Hell they could done a little event with Digby and Lottie, cause those two are canonically dating now, to make them craft diys things. It could be Digby trying to come up for the perfect date to take Lottie on Valentine's Day!

And speaking of furniture, can we get more variety god damn. Stop artificially giving us more furniture via color variations. Its lazy. Give us furniture like Pokect Camp has. Everyone has almost the exact same 4 styles of islands. Theres just simply not enough furniture. I understand Pocket Camp has a different team and needs a reason keep fans coming back. But I feel there's not a reason the NH team can't do the same.

And speaking of event oh my god. I know I just complained about the events being lackluster I'm still glad they're in the game. Now we can focus on franky more important things: I really wish major updates would stop being so event/crafting focused though. Can we get a QoL update? Improve villager dialouge and personalities! Make mass crafting and ordering NMT a thing! Make it easier to terraform cause the current way is so draining I've never bothered to decorate my island. Change how seasonal diys work! As much as I love Bunny Day I don't need another year of people whining they couldn't get their sakura diys due to cherry blossom season lining up with Easter. You know, something the developers can't control. 

Edit: Fixed grammatical errors. Sorry I got fat fingers n stuff



I want to like this game I really do but I just can't. As it stands right now Horizions is the weakest game in the franchise.


----------



## mermaidshelf

TheRabbitWitch said:


> So I just came back to AC after like themed e a month break, and I know this has been said to death already but theres still barely any content. The holidays are all watered down versions of ones we had in the past. Also why would they give out the holiday DIYs when its the end of the holiday season and I can't (or well won't) use them to decorate? Halloween is a perfect example of this.
> 
> You'd THINK Valentines day would be the best time to implement some I dunno, rose garden furniture and maybe bring back one of my favorite series, the Lovely series. Hell they could done a little event with Digby and Lottie, cause those two are canonically dating now, to make them craft diys things. It could be Digby trying to come up for the perfect date to take Lottie on Valentine's Day!
> 
> And speaking of furniture, can we get more variety god damn. Stop artificially giving us more furniture via color variations. Its lazy. Give us furniture like Pokect Camp has. Everyone has almost the exact same 4 styles of islands. Theres just simply not enough furniture. I understand Pocket Camp has a different team and needs a reason keep fans coming back. But I feel there's not a reason the NH team can't do the same.
> 
> And speaking of event oh my god. I know I just complained about the events being lackluster I'm still glad they're in the game. Now we can focus on franky more important things: I really wish major updates would stop being so event/crafting focused though. Can we get a QoL update? Improve villager dialouge and personalities! Make mass crafting and ordering NMT a thing! Make it easier to terraform cause the current way is so draining I've never bothered to decorate my island. Change how seasonal diys work! As much as I love Bunny Day I don't need another year of people whining they couldn't get their sakura diys due to cherry blossom season lining up with Easter. You know, something the developers can't control.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to like this game I really do but I just can't. As it stands right now Horizions is the weakest game in the franchise.


Oh god, I'd LOVE some rose furniture! What about the rose archway from NL?? Unfortunately I don't think we're getting a Lovely series as the Cute series was supposed to be a replacement for it  That was one of my favorite series as well!


----------



## Boidoh

Jaco said:


> The prices for festivale items are outrageous on Nookazon. They're selling for over 1 million bells or dozens of NMT's per item.
> 
> I mean, I'm still paying but...



What the...
How much are they going for here? I wanted to get them in at least the green colour. Mine is pink.


----------



## Starboard

I have 2 rants today:

1. What's the point of occasionally not knocking out the last (biggest) bag of money from the money rock, despite hitting it properly? Like, why? All it does is make me slightly irritated. It's such a rare event I don't see the point.

2. I completely hate visiting villagers for DIYs now. I haven't gotten anything new for months and the dialogue is so repetitive. Yet I know if I look up all the DIYs there's still probably one third I don't have.


----------



## RoxasFan25

The more I keep playing this game the more bored I keep getting. Why is it that everyday I speak to my villagers they always remind me of what I did yesterday, talking about my outfit for like the 50th time, and of course always pointing out the items on my island? This is the reason why I am not playing this game so often because I can barely talk to any of my villagers because their dialogue is so repetitive. 

Also I am sick of hearing Isabelle's announcements talking about her Sock and other things in her personal life for like the 100th time. I wish there was a way to turn off the announcements because at this point its just getting so annoying. I got all of the golden tools but I don't ever use them because they break! I am not sure why to this day did they decide breaking gold tools would be a good idea. 

Finally this Festivale update we have coming out does not do enough to keep you invested. You just get new items to get by the nook shop and then you wait until the event happens and you're done with it. Why do we have to keep waiting so long for game improvements? Why is it that these Event updates don't even bother fixing issues with the game? I know this has been said so many times but New Horizions is by far the most lackluster game I've played compared to past AC games. Sure it has good things going for it but man after playing for almost a year I expected so much better.


----------



## Starboard

Ok. Massive vent incoming.

I'm so annoyed right now. I somehow accidentally sold my Festivale lamp that I wanted at least 2 of and no amount of time travelling was able to get it back in the store. Autosave meant I couldn't just reset when I realised it wasn't in my pockets.

I've just had it. It's technically my fault but never have I played a game that annoyed me so much. I've pretty much done what I wanted to do on my island and I've only been playing lately to get these Festivale items. It's just a chore for me. I want to keep logging on so I can make the most of it and don't just end up ditching the game but I'm just getting more and more frustrated at everything people are ranting about here. I already took a month's break but I'm still not enjoying it like I did before. There's only so many days of the same chores I can take.

I apologise for how angry this rant is, I just hit my limit and needed to vent. I've never reacted this badly to a game and it's probably because I otherwise love it so much and really want to enjoy it. I used to be so addicted to playing and put in 500 hours but now I just see no reason to and just get annoyed by things when I log on. Also I'm guessing they made these items limited to encourage trading, which I don't enjoy so I don't think I'm in Nintendo's intended audience anymore anyway. I feel so cast aside with this iteration. Ughhh.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i share the same sentiment as the last posts. i have just not been getting on at all lately when i used to get on every single day. i do like the festivale set (i mean i grinded tting and trading to get all four sets) and im excited for festivale but there is just nothing keeping me coming back in the time until festivale. also the snow has been hurting my eyes especially since i started a new medication and so i havent been working on my incomplete island either. 

i just dont feel much joy coming back to the game at the moment, and ive put well over 1,000 hours into it. it actually makes me pretty sad that i dont want to get on so im hoping march brings at least something nice (besides finally having grass again)


----------



## Starboard

1000 hours playtime is so impressive, the most hours I've ever put in was around 700 with NL and that game was my life, despite how "ugly" I consider it now compared to NH. I feel guilty that I might not reach that number with NH but I don't see what else there is for me to do unless I flatten and redo my island or something. (There's no way I'd ever do that).

I've thought about making a third house but I don't think I can handle the grind again. Plus I don't like how my secondary characters' hours don't count towards my main profile's hours, I really want all my hours to show. You have to link them to separate Nintendo accounts for the hours to show up on their page at all. So annoying.


----------



## HappyTails

They need to fix the villager campsite move in. It shouldn't be this difficult to get a villager to move in. The one time I did manage to with the b.s. card game, Fuchsia (in my campsite) decided out of all the villagers to kick Raymond out. As much as I am indifferent towards Raymond, he's my newest villager and I need to build a relationship with him and get his photo before he leaves. I have plenty of other villagers that need to go, like Mitzi.

This card game b.s. they make us do to get a villager to move in is just the dumbest thing I ever seen. Kind of makes the campsite not even worth it unless you have amibo.

Edit: Won the card game again, and once again, she tried to kick out Raymond. I'm over it. I'm just going to stick to getting villagers from the mystery island. This campsite crap isn't worth it. We should be allowed to choose who we want to leave.


----------



## Feraligator

These are actually features removed from ACCF, and kept from ACNL, and it bugs me a little.

Delivering presents from a villager to another. Why does the recipient give you a reward and not the requester??? I've never understood this.

Villagers asking for a bug or a fish. Why only one day??? In ACCF, they gave you about 3 days before saying they didn't want it anymore if you couldn't find one.

Also, villagers getting sick and instantly healing from one medicine. Preferred it when it took them a few days, felt more real.


----------



## azurill

HappyTails said:


> They need to fix the villager campsite move in. It shouldn't be this difficult to get a villager to move in. The one time I did manage to with the b.s. card game, Fuchsia (in my campsite) decided out of all the villagers to kick Raymond out. As much as I am indifferent towards Raymond, he's my newest villager and I need to build a relationship with him and get his photo before he leaves. I have plenty of other villagers that need to go, like Mitzi.
> 
> This card game b.s. they make us do to get a villager to move in is just the dumbest thing I ever seen. Kind of makes the campsite not even worth it unless you have amibo.
> 
> Edit: Won the card game again, and once again, she tried to kick out Raymond. I'm over it. I'm just going to stick to getting villagers from the mystery island. This campsite crap isn't worth it. We should be allowed to choose who we want to leave.


They really do need to fix the campsite. I tried for over 2 hours to get Dobie to move in and eventually gave up. Luckily I did find him island hopping when I had an empty plot. On my second island I still had plots to fill so I figured it would be easier since I put down a plot. It took my 17 tries to get Joey  to move to the empty plot. I either kept losing his card game or he would say he didn’t want to move.


----------



## maria110

I just now figured out that you can open and close curtains.  At least I was able to do so in the attic room.  Not sure if this is a new feature or if I just discovered it.  My rant is just that I was very slow to figure this out.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Why on earth are certain Nook Miles items (as well as general items like the Festivale ones) looked behind the color of your airport? I try right now to get a decent map with an orange airport to get white streetlamps (I actually wanted black streetlamps, but I don't wanna have a green airport) and it takes forever to find one. The game focus so much on crafting and customizing, why not letting us also customize those items too? (And yeah I know, I could just trade them, but it's easier for me to buy them on my own, since I need lots of them for my new island).

Also, do I have just bad luck or is the orange airport so rare? I only found two islands so far which had both an orange airport, reasons why I didn't pick one of them was that the RS wasn't in such a good spot as I found out when checking the map proper.


----------



## RoxasFan25

Sweetley said:


> Why on earth are certain Nook Miles items (as well as general items like the Festivale ones) looked behind the color of your airport? I try right now to get a decent map with an orange airport to get white streetlamps (I actually wanted black streetlamps, but I don't wanna have a green airport) and it takes forever to find one. The game focus so much on crafting and customizing, why not letting us also customize those items too? (And yeah I know, I could just trade them, but it's easier for me to buy them on my own, since I need lots of them for my new island).
> 
> Also, do I have just bad luck or is the orange airport so rare? I only found two islands so far which had both an orange airport, reasons why I didn't pick one of them was that the RS wasn't in such a good spot as I found out when checking the map proper.



I really don't understand why in the world they thought getting different nook items based on what your airport color is was a good idea. Why can't we customize the items? It just doesn't make any logical sense to me. The only to get them is to ask someone else that has a different color on their island to get that said color you don't have. Its bad game design choice. What makes even more worse is that they are in the catalog in Nook Shopping yet its not for sale but you can still see the color changes as soon as you catalog it. It doesn't even register in the Nook Mile shop either.


----------



## Flicky

Isabelle: No news today! Also I watched a television show and it was boring ^-^

So... Just gonna ignore that dodgy ship that's rolled up on our secret beach? And the celebrity dog outside your window? Okay then.

Don't get me wrong I do like Isabelle but come on, actually report news and visitors to us!


----------



## sushicatlikesart

The villager dialogue is super boring. Also the campsite is annoying. Once Marina came in and I was super happy so I wasted like 30 minutes trying to get her to move in but I either lost the card game or she picked a villager I like for moving out. And don't even get me started on the amount of time it takes to move an amiibo villager in. Even with time travelling, it's the worst.

Also, the game is getting less fun and it's a whole effort just to log on. I really hope that Brewster or another old npc comes and makes things more enjoyable. If the roost came back, I bet a whole lot of people would start playing again. I know Pave is back, I'm taking about in the future, after Festivale.


----------



## RoxasFan25

sushicatlikesart said:


> The villager dialogue is super boring. Also the campsite is annoying. Once Marina came in and I was super happy so I wasted like 30 minutes trying to get her to move in but I either lost the card game or she picked a villager I like for moving out. And don't even get me started on the amount of time it takes to move an amiibo villager in. Even with time travelling, it's the worst.


Sometimes I wish we can ask Isabelle to kick out a villager whenever we want and we can ask Tom Nook to get rid of a empty plot if we don't want to have 10 villagers on our island.


----------



## sushicatlikesart

RoxasFan25 said:


> Sometimes I wish we can ask Isabelle to kick out a villager whenever we want and we can ask Tom Nook to get rid of a empty plot if we don't want to have 10 villagers on our island.


Yeah that would be awesome


----------



## -Lumi-

Stop. Giving. Me. Repeat. DIYs.

Please  I’m sure there’s dozens I still haven’t learned but I keep getting duplicates from my beach and from my villagers! It’s especially annoying with villagers cause it would be so easy to just say no to accepting the little DIY card.

It would be better though if I’d quit getting repeats. I have repeats _of _my repeats, it’s frustrating.


----------



## John Wick

Hey nintendo!

I DEMAND a mannequin!

How freaking hard would it be? :-/


----------



## HappyTails

I've had it with the snow. It's making this game very unfun to play. It was cool at the beginning, but now to me, the appeal is gone. It left the second day the snow arrived.

I have been less than eager to play this game the last few weeks and I'm 100% sure the snow is to blame. February 25th can't get here fast enough.

And I'm refusing to give in and restart. It's going to still be snowing if I restart my island so that's not going to solve anything.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve been digging up flowers and selling on nookazon for days. I feel like I’m getting no where. I’m trying to clear my beaches because I planted them years ago there and sort of have been ignoring them. I wish there was like a mass cleanup option for flowers. I decided to be able to sell them I need to put them in order ( they are all over the place in no particular order). Four hours into this organization today. Feels like I have 200 more hours to go. 


Gotta go clean up my beaches so that I can decorate.

Like I’ve been selling groups of 15 and so on, and now that I started organizing, all these flowers I thought I sold and had none of, keep popping up. 

I know that flowers can’t  spawn on beaches, but the amount of flowers I’m having to dig up is making me question things.


----------



## Shawna

HappyTails said:


> I've had it with the snow. It's making this game very unfun to play. It was cool at the beginning, but now to me, the appeal is gone. It left the second day the snow arrived.
> 
> I have been less than eager to play this game the last few weeks and I'm 100% sure the snow is to blame. February 25th can't get here fast enough.
> 
> And I'm refusing to give in and restart. It's going to still be snowing if I restart my island so that's not going to solve anything.


I feel you.  
I am ready for rain to come back.  I miss hunting for coelacanths^_^ (I heard that you CAN catch them in the snow, but I have seen no actual proof and spent a lot of time trying to on my previous island, so I am doubting it for the time being).  I hope the first rainfall won't be too long after February 25th.

. . . 

I actually reset a few days ago because I TT'd to Summer, and it made the game lose its charm and caused weeds to spawn everywhere, causing me to give the urge to reset.  So yeah, I learned the hard way that TTing is not for me, at least not in NH.

If you are anything like me, I would advise against TTing.  I know you didn't mention about TTing, but I just thought I'd bring up my experience just in case.


----------



## Hsn97

RoxasFan25 said:


> I really don't understand why in the world they thought getting different nook items based on what your airport color is was a good idea. Why can't we customize the items? It just doesn't make any logical sense to me. The only to get them is to ask someone else that has a different color on their island to get that said color you don't have. Its bad game design choice. What makes even more worse is that they are in the catalog in Nook Shopping yet its not for sale but you can still see the color changes as soon as you catalog it. It doesn't even register in the Nook Mile shop either.


The colour locked items infuriate me. At least with the regular items once you’ve cataloged them you can reorder them whenever. But with the NM items the only way you can get a different colour is through trading. I imagine Nintendo did this on purpose to encourage players to trade and thus encouraging player to buy the online subscription.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

azurill said:


> They really do need to fix the campsite. I tried for over 2 hours to get Dobie to move in and eventually gave up. Luckily I did find him island hopping when I had an empty plot. On my second island I still had plots to fill so I figured it would be easier since I put down a plot. It took my 17 tries to get Joey  to move to the empty plot. I either kept losing his card game or he would say he didn’t want to move.


15 mins of speed dialog when a villager keeps saying they wish they could live on your island. You invite them. They say no.
Ive given up on some encounters just because of that very thing. It shouldnt take forever just to get to the card game for them to move in.
Cuz then you have to try to win and then hope they choose a villager youre fine with letting go.


----------



## JemAC

I'm happy that villagers no longer just move themselves out like they did in past games but I wish there was an easier way to kick one out, like if I spoke to Isabelle to complain about a villager then could the game not line that villager up to request to move on the next day. Also why can I never kick out the most recent move in (not sure if this is just me though)? There have been too many times a random villager has filled the 10th plot but they never want to leave until I kick out one of the 9 I actually wanted to keep.


----------



## Shawna

Yeah, I hate how a lot of items are color locked.  I was surprised to find out that the Valentine's Day items aren't.


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> 15 mins of speed dialog when a villager keeps saying they wish they could live on your island. You invite them. They say no.
> Ive given up on some encounters just because of that very thing. It shouldnt take forever just to get to the card game for them to move in.
> Cuz then you have to try to win and then hope they choose a villager youre fine with letting go.


Yes it shouldn’t take so long. It would be great if they let you pick who to let go. Certain villagers I won’t even try to get from the campsite it  just takes to long to try and get them.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Hsn97 said:


> The colour locked items infuriate me. At least with the regular items once you’ve cataloged them you can reorder them whenever. But with the NM items the only way you can get a different colour is through trading. I imagine Nintendo did this on purpose to encourage players to trade and thus encouraging player to buy the online subscription.



I agree, that's absolutely why Nintendo did it, and it infuriates me, too! When you consider that one of the main core mechanics of the game revolves around customising items to change their colour, it feels especially underhanded that they try to force online trading this way. It honestly makes no sense to me that I can apparently craft a spaceship from scratch on a desert island, but I can't slap a new coat of paint on a streetlamp...


----------



## RoxasFan25

Hsn97 said:


> The colour locked items infuriate me. At least with the regular items once you’ve cataloged them you can reorder them whenever. But with the NM items the only way you can get a different colour is through trading. I imagine Nintendo did this on purpose to encourage players to trade and thus encouraging player to buy the online subscription.


Well the problem is that we don't have a proper trading system in the game and considering how bad the online is with the constant loading screen there needs to be improvements.


----------



## MidnightAura

villagers rarely seem to move out. I have logged on every day to do basics and I’ve not had a villager ask to leave since January 2nd.


----------



## RoxasFan25

JemAC said:


> I'm happy that villagers no longer just move themselves out like they did in past games but I wish there was an easier way to kick one out, like if I spoke to Isabelle to complain about a villager then could the game not line that villager up to request to move on the next day. Also why can I never kick out the most recent move in (not sure if this is just me though)? There have been too many times a random villager has filled the 10th plot but they never want to leave until I kick out one of the 9 I actually wanted to keep.


The only fastest way to kick out villagers is use an amiibo card but even that takes long to do even if you don't time travel it takes 3 days do it because these villagers won't be convinced until you give them 3 different "Souvenirs" just to see how well they like your island and THEN you can pick the villager you want to kick out instead of the game deciding for you from the card mini game.


----------



## Bluebellie

Agnes won’t wear what I give her


----------



## JKDOS

MidnightAura said:


> villagers rarely seem to move out. I have logged on every day to do basics and I’ve not had a villager ask to leave since January 2nd.



Are you sure you're paying attention to each villager at the start of each day?
Villagers will ask 14 days after the last move-out/move-in and will ask 7 days after the last denied move out request.

If you're cycling Amiibos at least once every 2 weeks, you will never get a move out request.


----------



## jiny

i wish u could be able to search for a diy recipe to see if u have it bc ive bought diy recipes thinking i didnt have it and i ended up having it and then i have a duplicate 
also i spend a lot of time trying to find a diy to craft like just let me search for the one im looking for specifically!!


----------



## JKDOS

syub said:


> i wish u could be able to search for a diy recipe to see if u have it bc ive bought diy recipes thinking i didnt have it and i ended up having it and then i have a duplicate
> also i spend a lot of time trying to find a diy to craft like just let me search for the one im looking for specifically!!



By default, the DIYs are sorted by type. You can press (Y) to sort your DIYs alphabetically. Very useful in this case.


----------



## MidnightAura

JKDOS said:


> Are you sure you're paying attention to each villager at the start of each day?
> Villagers will ask 14 days after the last move-out/move-in and will ask 7 days after the last denied move out request.
> 
> If you're cycling Amiibos at least once every 2 weeks, you will never get a move out request.


Well I say hi to them, see what they are doing every morning and I haven’t used Amiibo at all.


----------



## -Lumi-

Can we _please _bring back town ordinances? I don’t really care if it doesn’t fit the game thematically since I’m not _technically _the mayor but I miss them so much. 

I’d love to have a Beautiful Town Ordinance right now. No more weeds growing, no more fallen branches or stray stones. Sure, the flowers in this game don’t wilt but I’d still have it if it meant I wouldn’t get any more weeds or branches 

Early Bird & Night Owl would also be really helpful! Before I got a bunch of flowers in New Leaf I used Early Bird since sometimes I like playing at like 7:30 am when it’s all nice and quiet. Being able to access the shops is really nice and it’s helpful for people who work early morning or late night hours.

I’m not too bothered by the Bell Boom ordinance since it balances itself out, doesn’t it? Things sell for more bells but also cost more to buy, I think? I could be mistaken though.

Either way I miss the ordinances.


----------



## Poppies_92

I wish Winter didn't last as long as it does. Spring and Summer are the best imo. And I completely hate summer irl....  lol


----------



## John Wick

Bugger nintendo.

They haven't given me a single item I've asked for from NL, so I won't be renewing my online subscription.


----------



## TheDuke55

Poppies_92 said:


> I wish Winter didn't last as long as it does. Spring and Summer are the best imo. And I completely hate summer irl....  lol


It's been that way since PG. It gets old after a while. I don't think it would be so off-putting if it wasn't for how the entirety of winter is all bright white snow everywhere. There's not a lot of places where snow is just around 24/7 unless you're from Siberia or something lol,


----------



## ting1984

I've never been able to get 100 straight fish for the Nook Miles reward.  I caught 98 in a row once, though ... urrrrggghh


----------



## mayor.lauren

Are villagers literally programmed to sit RIGHT where I'm trying to terraform? No, seriously. Because it happens every time. And they won't move.


----------



## John Wick

mayor.lauren said:


> Are villagers literally programmed to sit RIGHT where I'm trying to terraform? No, seriously. Because it happens every time. And they won't move.


Happens every single time.

I gave up last week and just shut the game down.
The place was left in a mess, but I was going insane, digging holes everywhere, to block villagers from walking where I was trying to terraform, and sitting right where I was working.

It took every ounce of willpower not to hurl the switch into the wall.


----------



## Shawna

-Lumi- said:


> Can we _please _bring back town ordinances? I don’t really care if it doesn’t fit the game thematically since I’m not _technically _the mayor but I miss them so much.
> 
> *I’d love to have a Beautiful Town Ordinance right now. No more weeds growing, no more fallen branches or stray stones. Sure, the flowers in this game don’t wilt but I’d still have it if it meant I wouldn’t get any more weeds or branches *
> 
> Early Bird & Night Owl would also be really helpful! Before I got a bunch of flowers in New Leaf I used Early Bird since sometimes I like playing at like 7:30 am when it’s all nice and quiet. Being able to access the shops is really nice and it’s helpful for people who work early morning or late night hours.
> 
> I’m not too bothered by the Bell Boom ordinance since it balances itself out, doesn’t it? Things sell for more bells but also cost more to buy, I think? I could be mistaken though.
> 
> Either way I miss the ordinances.


NTM, no more trash either (except on mystery island tours), although I reset a few days ago, so I need trash right now to catch a fly and get all the Nook miles for fishing trash...but even so, I could use just use mystery island tours.

This could also increase chances of getting hybrid flowers.


----------



## Hsn97

-Lumi- said:


> I’d love to have a Beautiful Town Ordinance right now. No more weeds growing, no more fallen branches or stray stones. Sure, the flowers in this game don’t wilt but I’d still have it if it meant I wouldn’t get any more weeds or branches



Its not a perfect solution, but I thought it might help you.

You can stop the daily sticks and stone from spawning by hiding them behind cliffs or building. The game will only spawn up to 14(ish) sticks and 1 stone a day so if there’s already that number on the ground but hidden, no more will spawn.

This also works for fossils. If you bury 6 fossils out of sight you won’t find anymore spawning.

 I usually use the cliff at the back side of my island to hide them. No one knows they’re there but me.


----------



## Bluebellie

I have to move four houses and a ramp in order to align my map
I really like this area too, so having to demolish it and redo it has me on edge.


----------



## Matt0106

mayor.lauren said:


> Are villagers literally programmed to sit RIGHT where I'm trying to terraform? No, seriously. Because it happens every time. And they won't move.


When this happens, I just walk/run into them for a couple of seconds and they do get up every time I do it


----------



## xhyloh

is it weird that i wish flowers could die again? having no way to get rid of them except digging them up can get quite annoying, especially when they get overgrown


----------



## JKDOS

rosierotten said:


> is it weird that i wish flowers could die again? having no way to get rid of them except digging them up can get quite annoying, especially when they get overgrown



I'd rather go back to killing them with the shovel. I may not be remembering right. This was a thing, right?


----------



## Flicky

I'm really fed up of having to restart my game just to get villagers to move.

For example, yesterday, Walt was singing. Cute, right? Then came Roscoe and Claude, who sat down to listen. Nothing I did worked - they got mad at me for walking into them, and continued sitting. I hit Walt with a net and he got angry, moved away, they remained seated. For 2 hours. This happens with KK too - once a character has sat down on one of those chairs, I can't get them off it to give them their daily gift.

Who remains seated like that for 2 hours?!


----------



## -Lumi-

JKDOS said:


> I'd rather go back to killing them with the shovel. I may not be remembering right. This was a thing, right?



It was! If they were already wilted and you tried to dig them up they’d just disappear.

I’m happy that they don’t wilt only because it would be a pain to water them all since we don’t have the beautiful town ordinance this time. I don’t know how many flowers I’d have left if I had to water them all, lol.

But it definitely sucks that the only way to pick up flowers is by shovelling them. It breaks my shovels so fast when I’m trying to rearrange flowers or just clean up the stragglers!! I wish new ones only grew if I watered them.


----------



## t3llusagi

I wish we could have multiple island on one switch. Everyday I'm torn between resetting my island just to feel alive and keeping it. I want to make the pastel island of my dreams but I've already put so much time and effort into my current island that resetting feels like a waste (and a betrayal to my bffs Francine and Genji who I just got). All my problems would be solved if just let us have more than one island.


----------



## -Lumi-

t3llusagi said:


> I wish we could have multiple island on one switch. Everyday I'm torn between resetting my island just to feel alive and keeping it. I want to make the pastel island of my dreams but I've already put so much time and effort into my current island that resetting feels like a waste (and a betrayal to my bffs Francine and Genji who I just got). All my problems would be solved if just let us have more than one island.



This really bothers me as well. It’s already frustrating imo that we _still _can’t have more than one save per copy of Animal Crossing but it’s even worse this time around. 

Especially since the switch is meant to be like a home console. It should be expected that it’ll be shared between family members - we can create separate profiles after all. So it baffles me that even with separate profiles we can’t have more than one island.

It’s even more frustrating that buying a second copy of the game still doesn’t let you have a second island?? That’s just silly and it makes me so sad. I loved being able to buy a second copy of New Leaf - I have my main town on a cartridge and then I downloaded a second copy of the game to start fresh. I’d love to do that with New Horizons because I know I’ll reach a point where my island feels a bit stale but I won’t want to lose all my progress.


----------



## TheDuke55

t3llusagi said:


> I wish we could have multiple island on one switch. Everyday I'm torn between resetting my island just to feel alive and keeping it. I want to make the pastel island of my dreams but I've already put so much time and effort into my current island that resetting feels like a waste (and a betrayal to my bffs Francine and Genji who I just got). All my problems would be solved if just let us have more than one island.


I feel like this is something they  could had fixed by having islands being linked to profiles. I could be wrong, because I don't know all the technical issues. But a lot of games can only have one save unless you switch profiles. So I feel like this could also apply to separate islands?


----------



## mayor.lauren

Matt0106 said:


> When this happens, I just walk/run into them for a couple of seconds and they do get up every time I do it


you... literally just saved my life. bless your soul.


----------



## My77rh

this is going to be a lot of gamecube/switch game comparisons. Oh dear, here we go.
1. I don’t like the new music at all, I have been listening to the Gamecube soundtrack while playing and realised it was because I preferred the old soundtrack a lot more
2. Tree stumps/wood/dirt circles. These ones:





Bring it BACK! That said the design customisation has let me get codes for both circles and the uneven shapes and I’ve added them everywhere but the sound effect is not the same when you walk on them.
3. more dialogue added to the game! When we have 10 villagers we have at least two copies of two others because of limited personality types. There used to be a ton in the older games. Now all they do is constantly talk about what I’m wearing!
4. This has been so overdone, but...please give villagers their own thoughts and their own opinions. Tell me my outfit sucks or that the colours clash or you don’t like the flowers behind my house or that something I’ve put in the town looks dumb. It used to make them fun. Now they are ceaselessly agreeable with everything. If you can’t do it with all of them at least make the jocks, uchis and snooty villagers jerks.
5. *Please bring back the post office.* It added character to the game. I miss Pelly and Phyllis and seeing Pete at dumb hours of the morning and getting really excited to talk to him.  Sending villagers letters was my favourite past-time on the older games. Now it just feels like an extra chore to give villagers cosmetics.
6. also the train too, and the café. A chunk of animal crossing’s soul has left!

i can enjoy the game well enough with none of these things but it’s only because designing the island is enjoyable. That’s not why I enjoyed the series to begin with, though. I hope they add some of these things back in the game when they update it. Wishful thinking.


----------



## RoxasFan25

t3llusagi said:


> I wish we could have multiple island on one switch. Everyday I'm torn between resetting my island just to feel alive and keeping it. I want to make the pastel island of my dreams but I've already put so much time and effort into my current island that resetting feels like a waste (and a betrayal to my bffs Francine and Genji who I just got). All my problems would be solved if just let us have more than one island.


Same here. I actually almost restarted my island because I wanted to have a new start but then the thought of "recollecting stuff again" got into my head and I ask myself "Do I want to go through all that trouble collecting DIYS again?" The issue with this game is that its hard to collect certain DIYS you are looking for. The RNG is so bad because its like you want to have DIYS you need to start your idea for your island but the problem is that you have to always wait until your villager gives the DIY you want. Not to mention those Seasonal Diys which you can only get from Balloon gifts. Granted I got most of these DIYS from trading online with others but I worked hard to get them. Same with my villagers that took forever to find like Judy and Cherry for example. 

I wish we do have the feature to make a 2nd island because I can branch out my other ideas on that island so it feels more different compared to my main island. If I restart all of that hard work is gone and the legacy that I built from that island is like no longer there.


----------



## Matt0106

mayor.lauren said:


> you... literally just saved my life. bless your soul.


No problem!! I thought it was a well-known trick but I suppose not many people try it


----------



## sushicatlikesart

I need brewster and the roost to come back! The game is getting boring and I loved just being able to go to the roost for coffee and work there as well! If the roost isn't back by the end of this year... I don't know what I'll do. Also again they need to make villagers have actual personalities and not just walk around being happy and complimenting my outfit constantly. I miss when the villagers used to tell me if my outfit is bad. And they NEED to bring back the feature that let them come to your house and visit.


----------



## John Wick

My77rh said:


> this is going to be a lot of gamecube/switch game comparisons. Oh dear, here we go.
> 1. I don’t like the new music at all, I have been listening to the Gamecube soundtrack while playing and realised it was because I preferred the old soundtrack a lot more
> 2. Tree stumps/wood/dirt circles. These ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it BACK! That said the design customisation has let me get codes for both circles and the uneven shapes and I’ve added them everywhere but the sound effect is not the same when you walk on them.
> 3. more dialogue added to the game! When we have 10 villagers we have at least two copies of two others because of limited personality types. There used to be a ton in the older games. Now all they do is constantly talk about what I’m wearing!
> 4. This has been so overdone, but...please give villagers their own thoughts and their own opinions. Tell me my outfit sucks or that the colours clash or you don’t like the flowers behind my house or that something I’ve put in the town looks dumb. It used to make them fun. Now they are ceaselessly agreeable with everything. If you can’t do it with all of them at least make the jocks, uchis and snooty villagers jerks.
> 5. *Please bring back the post office.* It added character to the game. I miss Pelly and Phyllis and seeing Pete at dumb hours of the morning and getting really excited to talk to him.  Sending villagers letters was my favourite past-time on the older games. Now it just feels like an extra chore to give villagers cosmetics.
> 6. also the train too, and the café. A chunk of animal crossing’s soul has left!
> 
> i can enjoy the game well enough with none of these things but it’s only because designing the island is enjoyable. That’s not why I enjoyed the series to begin with, though. I hope they add some of these things back in the game when they update it. Wishful thinking.


That looks beautiful!

I miss stuff like the special stumps from NL as well.


----------



## mirukushake

Not a rant about the game, but about the community...

Yeah, I get it, people are disappointed in the game but can we please just let the people who enjoy it express that they like it without piling a bunch of negativity and "wELl aCHsuaLLy in NL/WW/CF..." on them? Your opinion is still that, an *opinion,* so stop trying to convince me I'm "wrong." And, it's not like I haven't heard the same hot takes from all the other people who feel it necessary to rain on my parade every time I say something positive about the game, so maybe just move on. Yeesh.


----------



## annex

I spent two hours terraforming and decorating a small area today. It was finally complete and just needed a ramp or some stairs. I talked to Nook and found out I was at my limit. I really don't have a lot of cliffs or rivers and was really surprised that I had eight already. I've never been so annoyed with this game.

I ended up terraforming it back to what it was, planted a bunch of cedar trees and added a swinging bench and campfire. So simple and took very little time, and looks nice. 

What I learned.....
I now understand when I see players complain about the amount of stairs and ramps we get. I feel your pain.
I was trying to be fancy with my decorating. Sometimes simple is better.
Terraforming is stressful. I wanted to pull my hair out. It was just a simple pond. Why is it so hard to dig in the right spot? Lol


----------



## Shawna

I think wilted flowers should come back ONLY if Town Ordinances (including the "beautiful" one) come back.   Otherwise, watering all those flowers and maintaining them would be too much. >_<


----------



## My77rh

I want wilted flowers back as well, they overpopulate like weeds. Villagers water them and they keep breeding and you have to dig them all up if you TT (which is not the purpose of the game so I let it slide tbh).

also (happened today):
“I buried treasure”
*goes hunting for treasure*
“I dug up a fossil!”
“I dug up a fossil!”
“I dug up a fossil!”
“I dug up a fossil!”
*time’s up*

-.-


----------



## Arckaniel

incline and bridges limit... ik this has been said before but idk i'm still annoyed about it, planning on redoing my entrance because i literally used 3 inclines just on my entrance area and i only have 2 inclines left that i could use and the left side of my island is still pretty bare and was planning on making it foresty so i feel like the 2 inclines left won't be enough...


----------



## Beanz

The new furniture and clothing are nice but I wish there were some old clothes/furniture from the old game. The characters are so tall now compared to how the older game's characters were short.

I get that somethings need to change in a new game but parts of it just don't feel very Animal Crossing to me.


----------



## RoxasFan25

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> The new furniture and clothing are nice but I wish there were some old clothes/furniture from the old game. The characters are so tall now compared to how the older game's characters were short.
> 
> I get that somethings need to change in a new game but parts of it just don't feel very Animal Crossing to me.


New Leaf had so many Furniture sets. It blows my mind how New Horizons doesn't have them. Its no wonder our homes don't look so impressive.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i get why they probably didnt add them, either its going to be a big update at one point, or since its a new game they want a lot of the sets to be new (fair enough)

but ive found the cabana set in nl yesterday and i just...i want the cabana set


----------



## Hsn97

My77rh said:


> I want wilted flowers back as well, they overpopulate like weeds. Villagers water them and they keep breeding and you have to dig them all up if you TT (which is not the purpose of the game so I let it slide tbh).



I literally went round and put transparent patterns round all my flowers and weeds just to stop this happening. My town is mainly transparent patterns at this point. -.-


----------



## JKDOS

My77rh said:


> I want wilted flowers back as well, they overpopulate like weeds. Villagers water them and they keep breeding and you have to dig them all up if you TT (which is not the purpose of the game so I let it slide tbh).



I don't time travel, and I constantly have to clean up 300-700 flowers at a time if I don't make a daily habit of doing it.


----------



## Cloudandshade

-Lumi- said:


> This really bothers me as well. It’s already frustrating imo that we _still _can’t have more than one save per copy of Animal Crossing but it’s even worse this time around.
> 
> Especially since the switch is meant to be like a home console. It should be expected that it’ll be shared between family members - we can create separate profiles after all. So it baffles me that even with separate profiles we can’t have more than one island.
> 
> It’s even more frustrating that buying a second copy of the game still doesn’t let you have a second island?? That’s just silly and it makes me so sad. I loved being able to buy a second copy of New Leaf - I have my main town on a cartridge and then I downloaded a second copy of the game to start fresh. I’d love to do that with New Horizons because I know I’ll reach a point where my island feels a bit stale but I won’t want to lose all my progress.



It's insane levels of greed by Nintendo, imo. The idea of having to buy a second copy of the game to have a second island is bad enough, when we have the profile system already there. But the fact that you actually have to buy an entirely different CONSOLE to do it is staggering to me! Game saves should have the ability to be different between profiles - you know, the way it works on pretty much every other game and console out there.  It'd be nice if new profiles had the option to choose whether to restart the game on their own island, or be a resident on an existing island. It's hard to fathom what could have possessed them to set it up this way, other than money.


----------



## Starboard

Do flowers multiply if you time travel?? I thought as long as you didn't play during snow/rain they won't. I don't tt but that would be SO annoying.

Also I've been forcing myself to play lately just to get the Festivale things. And I already accidentally sold one. I wish I didn't "have" to log in every single day for weeks!


----------



## bam94-

I'm going to have to tear-down the majority of my island because of my frame rate dropping. I don't even have a lot of things, and I can't figure out what's causing it to lag so bad. Hedges? Flowers? Bridges? I just don't know.


----------



## Boidoh

mirukushake said:


> Not a rant about the game, but about the community...
> 
> Yeah, I get it, people are disappointed in the game but can we please just let the people who enjoy it express that they like it without piling a bunch of negativity and "wELl aCHsuaLLy in NL/WW/CF..." on them? Your opinion is still that, an *opinion,* so stop trying to convince me I'm "wrong." And, it's not like I haven't heard the same hot takes from all the other people who feel it necessary to rain on my parade every time I say something positive about the game, so maybe just move on. Yeesh.



You are also free to express your opinion. 

On the flip side, your exact arguments can be inverted. A lot of the times the NH-fanatics try to convinced me that I am "wrong" for not obsessing over the game. Often telling me to straight up stop playing the game. But I don't viciously attack the opposing side - saying there's too much positivity going around for a subpar game.

People are free to make positive AND negative critique of the game. And hell, the debates/discussion can be fun (until they turn a tad toxic). The same way YOU don't want to be convinced the game isn't as great as you think, people like me don't want to be gaslighted into believing the game is a masterpiece.


----------



## JKDOS

Cloudandshade said:


> It's insane levels of greed by Nintendo, imo. The idea of having to buy a second copy of the game to have a second island is bad enough, when we have the profile system already there. But the fact that you actually have to buy an entirely different CONSOLE to do it is staggering to me! Game saves should have the ability to be different between profiles - you know, the way it works on pretty much every other game and console out there.  It'd be nice if new profiles had the option to choose whether to restart the game on their own island, or be a resident on an existing island. It's hard to fathom what could have possessed them to set it up this way, other than money.



Since the game cannot not save the game cartridge, they lose the ability to make money off people buying multiple copies of the game. Since everyone can make 8 Switch profiles, they'd instantly have access to 8 saves, which comparable to buying 8 copies of New Leaf, but with no income to Nintendo. I don't know if they did it for the money or not. I think it's a mix of wanting players to share an island as-well-as prevent cheating.

Honestly, they should get off their high horse of preventing cheating and just move the saves to the SD card and allow players to own as many saves as they desire until the SD card fills up. Cheaters will always find a way to get what they want, so the only people suffering are the legitimate players. At the very least, they could offer the old fashioned style of _save slots_ and let us own up to 3 islands per Switch.


----------



## Masenkochick

Why does winter end on 02/25 in Animal Crossing New Horizon when winter used to last until the first day of March in previous Animal Crossing games? I feel like there isn't enough time to decorate your island for Winter because the snow doesn't even start falling and sticking until December and then you have holidays to decorate for. I love the snowy look to the island!


----------



## Cloudandshade

JKDOS said:


> Since the game cannot not save the game cartridge, they lose the ability to make money off people buying multiple copies of the game. Since everyone can make 8 Switch profiles, they'd instantly have access to 8 saves, which comparable to buying 8 copies of New Leaf, but with no income to Nintendo. I don't know if they did it for the money or not. I think it's a mix of wanting players to share an island as-well-as prevent cheating.
> 
> Honestly, they should get off their high horse of preventing cheating and just move the saves to the SD card and allow players to own as many saves as they desire until the SD card fills up. Cheaters will always find a way to get what they want, so the only people suffering are the legitimate players. At the very least, they could offer the old fashioned style of _save slots_ and let us own up to 3 islands per Switch.



Yes, you're right, the game saves saving to the system instead of the cartridge is what makes the difference - getting us to buy multiple consoles is the only way they can recoup that money, I suppose. I can understand their reasoning in that sense, although it is a real shame that secondary profiles don't even get the full benefits of the game that the island rep is offered. So not only do members of the same household have to share one island, but they don't even all get a fair share.

They do seem to be very focused on preventing cheating this time around, and I do feel like the franchise has lost a little of its wholesomeness because of it. I agree with you, save slots on the SD card would be a much better idea!


----------



## Moritz

Every day someone will comment on how I changed my face or look different.
No. No I don't. I've not changed my face in weeks. I changed my outfit a week ago. I look the same!


----------



## psiJordan

Just a little thing, but I like to watch/listen to videos of people playing while I terraform or design, and it’s a little annoying when there’s so many YouTubers who post villager hunts and 90% of the video is “eww gross get away from me eww” until they find Molly or something lol


----------



## My77rh

psiJordan said:


> Just a little thing, but I like to watch/listen to videos of people playing while I terraform or design, and it’s a little annoying when there’s so many YouTubers who post villager hunts and 90% of the video is “eww gross get away from me eww” until they find Molly or something lol


Especially if the villagers aren’t even that bad. Like it could be Peewee or something, and I’m like “?? What’s bad about Peewee?”
I understand if its like, Jambette, but not every single villager that isn’t YOUR villager is gross.


----------



## Moritz

I dunno, I genuinely think all gorillas apart from hans looks really gross. Like, burn with fire ugly.


----------



## John Wick

Moritz said:


> Every day someone will comment on how I changed my face or look different.
> No. No I don't. I've not changed my face in weeks. I changed my outfit a week ago. I look the same!


They do that to my wife's character, and she's NEVER changed her look!


----------



## toenuki

why do they make us celebrate things we dont celebrate? for example I dont celebrate festivale pave pls not everyone celebrates it


----------



## RoxasFan25

John Wick said:


> They do that to my wife's character, and she's NEVER changed her look!


Even when I'm wearing the same outfit they comment about it for like 100TH TIME! Like geeze do you really have to keep reminding me about how good my outfit looks?


----------



## mirukushake

Boidoh said:


> You are also free to express your opinion.
> 
> On the flip side, your exact arguments can be inverted. A lot of the times the NH-fanatics try to convinced me that I am "wrong" for not obsessing over the game. Often telling me to straight up stop playing the game. But I don't viciously attack the opposing side - saying there's too much positivity going around for a subpar game.
> 
> People are free to make positive AND negative critique of the game. And hell, the debates/discussion can be fun (until they turn a tad toxic). The same way YOU don't want to be convinced the game isn't as great as you think, people like me don't want to be gaslighted into believing the game is a masterpiece.



I personally see _many_ more people dumping their complaints about the game when people share things they are enjoying about the game (not necessarily here, but definitely on reddit and twitter) than I see the reverse - but either way it's not a great look. Nowhere in my rant did I say people can't complain. You can see my complaints all over this forum.

But sometimes I want to share a picture of a room I designed without someone declaring "too bad NH doesn't have as much furniture as NL" like it has anything to do with what I've posted. *There's a time and place for everything, including critique.* No, the game is not a masterpiece but things aren't required to be works of art to be fun to people. I like what the game does well so I am having fun - I don't need to be told I'm wrong anytime I have something positive to say.


----------



## t3llusagi

not really a rant, more of a vent/ramble 

Does anyone else feel kind of "Meh" when update content is announced? There hasn't really been an update that's made me excited for something to be put in the game, I think the closest was the swimming/dream suite one. Most of the updates so far have just been holidays. I sorta compare New Horizons to the Sims 4 in a sense that yeah there're updates and yeah some of them are pretty cool but its hard not to notice all of the glaring flaws when trying to enjoy the cool ideas. Sims 4 is waaaay worse than NH though lol


----------



## Feraligator

A very opinion based rant but I'm so fed up of the music that I'm actually just going to change it lol
I will literally sacrifice online for music that I much prefer
Then I will be able to enjoy the game way more


----------



## TheDuke55

t3llusagi said:


> not really a rant, more of a vent/ramble
> 
> Does anyone else feel kind of "Meh" when update content is announced? There hasn't really been an update that's made me excited for something to be put in the game, I think the closest was the swimming/dream suite one. Most of the updates so far have just been holidays. I sorta compare New Horizons to the Sims 4 in a sense that yeah there're updates and yeah some of them are pretty cool but its hard not to notice all of the glaring flaws when trying to enjoy the cool ideas. Sims 4 is waaaay worse than NH though lol


Aside from Redd's art and the diving update, there wasn't really a lot of updates that excited me. And it was more like a 'Finally we're getting this stuff back!' and less about just being super hyped for it. And I thought the Summer waves would bring back way more. And we'd get an Autumn 'breeze' update with more stuff. And then those big updates just fizzled out and we got a huge stretch of just event updates and not much else.

Sure we got pumpkins which is cool, but most of the stuff hasn't really got me hyped.


----------



## JKDOS

Jez said:


> A very opinion based rant but I'm so fed up of the music that I'm actually just going to change it lol
> I will literally sacrifice online for music that I much prefer
> Then I will be able to enjoy the game way more



I hear ya. These 1AM tacks can't even compare

Just beautiful





Another beautiful peace (though not official)





Obnoxious, irritating, and pure anxiety inducing.


----------



## Feraligator

JKDOS said:


> I hear ya. These 1AM tacks can't even compare
> 
> Just beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful peace (though not official)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obnoxious, irritating, and pure anxiety inducing.


Can't tell if you included the middle one as a low-key compliment but that I made that one :') so, thank you!
And I very much agree, although even ACGC's late night music was also not great. ACWW and ACNL night music are so much better than the others


----------



## Shawna

While, I think some of AC:NH's hourly tracks are underappreciated, the hourly TOS as a whole doesn't hold a candle to WW/CF's hourly TOS as a whole.  WW/CF was unbeatable. :,,,,)
But this is probably just nostalgia talking, as CF was my first AC game, and my first time playing it dates all the way back to 2009. pp


----------



## Starboard

I'm starting to feel like the only one who likes NH's 1am 

I can maybe see how it could be irritating to some, but I find it relaxing and charming, not sure why haha. Though my favourite 1am track is NL's!

And @Jez that track is sooo pretty! I would have loved it to be in the game.


----------



## Moritz

Starboard said:


> I'm starting to feel like the only one who likes NH's 1am
> 
> I can maybe see how it could be irritating to some, but I find it relaxing and charming, not sure why haha. Though my favourite 1am track is NL's!
> 
> And @Jez that track is sooo pretty! I would have loved it to be in the game.


I love NHs 1am song. But 2am is so much better.
I think if 1am and 2am were swapped around no one would complain about the music at night.


----------



## Feraligator

Starboard said:


> I'm starting to feel like the only one who likes NH's 1am
> 
> I can maybe see how it could be irritating to some, but I find it relaxing and charming, not sure why haha. Though my favourite 1am track is NL's!
> 
> And @Jez that track is sooo pretty! I would have loved it to be in the game.


Thanks!
I'm going to mod it on my switch tonight to see how it sounds 
I can't mention the h word here I think but that's what I meant originally hahah


----------



## JKDOS

Starboard said:


> I can maybe see how it could be irritating to some, but I find it relaxing and charming, not sure why haha. Though my favourite 1am track is NL's!



I don't know if I can explain it very well, but I'll try. It's definitely the quirkiness (in a bad way) of it the the melody, the trumpet, the synth, and the fact that the melody temp holds and gets slightly faster and higher and then just instantly cuts out. Also all the quick single synth(?) notes that just pop at certain points. There's no flow to it at all, there's no calmness either, like with Wild World's. Wild World's sets the mood. You've officially stayed up past midnight and everything is quiet and peaceful. Wild World be like "You still up, fam? No worries, I'll help you sleep". New Horizons be like "Why are you still playing!? I'm going to make you quit!"

If I had to pick a time stamp for the most annoying sequence, it would be 0:27 - 1:04. Though pretty much the entire song once you enter the main loop. I think the song has potential if some of the notes were rearranged, the trumpet replaced with piano, and the single note pops removed.

It's just weird cause I find it the exact opposite of relaxing as the rise in tone and the immediate cut makes me feel anxious 



Jez said:


> Can't tell if you included the middle one as a low-key compliment but that I made that one :') so, thank you!
> And I very much agree, although even ACGC's late night music was also not great. ACWW and ACNL night music are so much better than the others



I love it (and all the others). Felt it captured what late-night music should sound like. Very calming.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Jez said:


> Thanks!
> I'm going to mod it on my switch tonight to see how it sounds
> I can't mention the h word here I think but that's what I meant originally hahah


the brew? It's not only for negative things but allot of people view it like that. My 2nd 3ds had it just for custom themes and custom games. Shame Nintendo doesn't allow the basic features it normally allows or it wouldn't be such a big problem


----------



## Feraligator

JKDOS said:


> I don't know if I can explain it very well, but I'll try. It's definitely the quirkiness (in a bad way) of it the the melody, the trumpet, the synth, and the fact that the melody temp holds and gets slightly faster and higher and then just instantly cuts out. Also all the quick single synth(?) notes that just pop at certain points. There's no flow to it at all, there's no calmness either, like with Wild World's. Wild World's sets the mood. You've officially stayed up past midnight and everything is quiet and peaceful. Wild World be like "You still up, fam? No worries, I'll help you sleep". New Horizons be like "Why are you still playing!? I'm going to make you quit!"
> 
> If I had to pick a time stamp for the most annoying sequence, it would be 0:27 - 1:04. Though pretty much the entire song once you enter the main loop. I think the song has potential if some of the notes were rearranged, the trumpet replaced with piano, and the single note pops removed.
> 
> It's just weird cause I find it the exact opposite of relaxing as the rise in tone and the immediate cut makes me feel anxious
> 
> 
> 
> I love it (and all the others). Felt it captured what late-night music should sound like. Very calming.


Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed them 
And I also share your sentiments with 1AM. I don't like trumpets really unless they're used for things that sound epic or orchestral I suppose. 1AM sounds more like an 80s love song or something and it's just not my style. 1AM and 3AM actually sound like judging in the form of music lol


Darius-The-Fox said:


> the brew? It's not only for negative things but allot of people view it like that. My 2nd 3ds had it just for custom themes and custom games. Shame Nintendo doesn't allow the basic features it normally allows or it wouldn't be such a big problem


Right? And yeah, that's what I meant! If they just added a volume slider then I wouldn't consider breaking the TC's lol, and another example with the Switch being 4 years old with only 2 home menu themes...so I can see why lots of people are harmlessly "changing" their switch for this.


----------



## Starboard

JKDOS said:


> I don't know if I can explain it very well, but I'll try. It's definitely the quirkiness (in a bad way) of it the the melody, the trumpet, the synth, and the fact that the melody temp holds and gets slightly faster and higher and then just instantly cuts out. Also all the quick single synth(?) notes that just pop at certain points. There's no flow to it at all, there's no calmness either, like with Wild World's. Wild World's sets the mood. You've officially stayed up past midnight and everything is quiet and peaceful. Wild World be like "You still up, fam? No worries, I'll help you sleep". New Horizons be like "Why are you still playing!? I'm going to make you quit!"
> 
> If I had to pick a time stamp for the most annoying sequence, it would be 0:27 - 1:04. Though pretty much the entire song once you enter the main loop. I think the song has potential if some of the notes were rearranged, the trumpet replaced with piano, and the single note pops removed.
> 
> It's just weird cause I find it the exact opposite of relaxing as the rise in tone and the immediate cut makes me feel anxious


Interesting! Yeah I could see why all that could make the track irritating or disconcerting. I'm thinking maybe I heard something similar in my past and it makes me nostalgic instead? I remember playing a city-building phone game and it had a relaxing jazzy tune at night, with trumpets. That might explain it lol.

Also @Moritz, I agree, 2am is my absolute favourite track in the game and I wish it played earlier!


----------



## Arckaniel

additional custom design slots when? as someone who can't manage their qr codes properly, i'm running out of it and i have to delete qr codes that i least use just to make way for other qr codes which is annoying


----------



## Shawna

Man, why cannot we store DIYs yet?  I reset just almost a week ago, and I am already getting duplicates.  Yes, you can sell or toss them, but that is not as fun.  I wanna be able to save them in bulk and sell/trade them without having to trash my house or my island with them.  And I'm, sure NO ONE wants to make a thread for each single duplicate they end up getting.   It would be be annoying for both the creator AND the viewers on ACNH Trading board.


----------



## daringred_

such a _minor_ complaint, but the "tail" on the cat dress was... a choice. not sure why they (if they weren't going to have a 3D one, similarly to PC) they didn't just draw a wavy line on the back that actually looks like the average cat's tail instead of a smooth version of the rabbit tail on the bunny dress.


----------



## Starboard

I'm interested from a coding standpoint why they haven't made DIYs storable. I'm just assuming that if after an entire year they haven't made such a seemingly quick and simple fix, there's something making it difficult? Surely it can't just be that they can't be bothered or they don't care 

I don't personally have issues with this but my friend constantly has DIYs all over her beach to give away and I wouldn't be able to stand that...


----------



## maria110

I looked online at photos of cherry blossom season in Japan and noticed that many images show blossom viewing lanterns hanging in the trees.  I wish we had lantern garland that could be displayed outside, even it were on poles like the Festivale Garland.  Also it sucks that the Festivale items aren't orderable since one Festivale Garland isn't enough to make a nice big party area.  I need quite a few Festivale Garland items.


----------



## -Lumi-

maria110 said:


> I looked online at photos of cherry blossom season in Japan and noticed that many images show blossom viewing lanterns hanging in the trees.  I wish we had lantern garland that could be displayed outside, even it were on poles like the Festivale Garland.  Also it sucks that the Festivale items aren't orderable since one Festivale Garland isn't enough to make a nice big party area.  I need quite a few Festivale Garland items.



I totally agree. 

On one hand I'm glad that I'm not scrambling to find DIYs before the Festivale but it _does_ bug me that we get 1 item per day in a set that I feel like will look better with multiples. I'm wondering if maybe we will learn to craft the items? I'm not sure. But it is definitely a bummer because I would love multiple balloons, garlands, stalls, etc and being limited to one is frustrating. In some aspects of the game it's clear the developers don't want us to time travel but then they choose to release furniture sets like this? I'll have to time travel in order to get the amount of pieces I want or trade online.


----------



## JKDOS

Starboard said:


> I'm interested from a coding standpoint why they haven't made DIYs storable. I'm just assuming that if after an entire year they haven't made such a seemingly quick and simple fix, there's something making it difficult? Surely it can't just be that they can't be bothered or they don't care
> 
> I don't personally have issues with this but my friend constantly has DIYs all over her beach to give away and I wouldn't be able to stand that...



It's not broken per se, so nothing to fix. From a coding standpoint, they just flat out said "no" to DIYs being storable. Similarly they flat out refuse to let us stack cliffs without having a edge. There's just a bunch of odd restrictions that I'll never understand.


----------



## Poppies_92

Home rant,  side rooms are too small for my taste, I wish we could customize the size of each room of our homes.


----------



## moonlights

I don't like the colour of purple roses in this game, you can barely tell they're purple. I'm not sure why we got this deep purple for the roses but a more vibrant hue for all the others? the brighter purple we have in previous installments looks far better.


----------



## azurill

moonlights said:


> I don't like the colour of purple roses in this game, you can barely tell they're purple. I'm not sure why we got this deep purple for the roses but a more vibrant hue for all the others? the brighter purple we have in previous installments looks far better.


Agree I love the purple roses in the other games but the ones in NH are way too dark. It would be nice if the were the same as the purple hyacinth.


----------



## maria110

I found Sherb on a mystery island and re-adopted him.  I realize now that his house comes with a black mini table.  I thought I had previously ruined his house by gifting him accidentally.  I don't really think the mini table matches.  I wish he had two cute tables.  But it's funny that I let him leave before, thinking I had ruined his house, when I really hadn't ruined his house.  

In other news, a couple days ago I let Colton buy an Aran Knit Sweater out of my pockets and I haven't had a chance to be in his house since then.  It's going to be so annoying if he displays the sweater instead of wearing it.  I have his Amiibo and can boot him out and bring him back later, but it's my own inattention I'm ranting about.  I should be more careful with gifting but at the moment when he asked to buy it, I was thinking that he must really want and like it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why can't this game have a Goal check list like in Pocket Camp. At least have some more stuff going on each day so that way you can collect different rewards other than nook miles.


----------



## TheDuke55

I feel like the Nook Miles lost some character from when they were badges in NL. Having Phineas show up the day after you finish a badge requirement to gift you one/more because of your handwork and being a 'good boy/girl' had a level of charm to it that I feel like is lacking in a lot of parts in NH.

Sure some things changed for the better like how easy a lot of the rewards are to get opposed to their badge counterparts. Especially the spotpass one. I don't even think I got the first badge reward for that one or the weeding one. And weeds in NH spawn in insane amounts so it was one of the first ones I got eventually.

It just had a level of charm to it when a friendly old man would come to visit and give people badges/golden stars for a job well done. Sure the badges didn't have any value other then bragging rights and Nook Miles have more use, but relegating the awards and points to just pulling up the phone kind of lost some soul and charm.

I think a lot of the charm being gone has to do with the phone being used for a lot of the features and it just lacks the soul of the previous games. Instant access and being quick is great, but they didn't have to kill the charm along with it. For example, it's great that we can change our hair, eyes, and looks with a mirror.

But instead of that, they could've had Harriet come back and you have to call her for an appointment. She comes almost right away to your home and does whatever style you wanted. I know some people wouldn't like this, but I feel like this alone would give the game more charm.


----------



## Starboard

When you try to take pictures of you and Pavé but a villager walks into the frame every time 



And when they're nicely in the frame but they walk away as soon as you're about to take the photo.......


----------



## vixened

still dont like festivel, pave still has the same dialog from new leaf

also seeing their dumb dance everytime I give feathers is annoying, I wish we could skip it


----------



## DaviddivaD

Can only stack three feathers if the same color and can't stack rainbow feathers at all? WTF Nintendo?!


----------



## coldpotato

The festivale event just made me mostly sad. There are some adorable moments with villagers which made me smile, but overall it really made me sad more than anything. To me, this confirmed that the devs want to be as lazy as they can with their events. We don't even get DIYs of items anymore and the convenience of customization kits? They've made us jump through so many hoops just to get different color variations of items now. What is next? Will they make us collect 20 of something else floating through the air to exchange for one item variation in their next event? I don't think this is what people meant when they said they wanted events that lasted longer.


----------



## lexy_

DaviddivaD said:


> Can only stack three feathers if the same color and can't stack rainbow feathers at all? WTF Nintendo?!


totally agree, it so ridiculous.
Plus, why there is no DIYs for this event ? we cannot order the items so why ???
I don't understand the logic behind that.


----------



## azurill

lexy_ said:


> totally agree, it so ridiculous.
> Plus, why there is no DIYs for this event ? we cannot order the items so why ???
> I don't understand the logic behind that.


I really don’t get the no DIYs for the event furniture. I don’t mind giving him feathers for the other color variations but why do I have to keep giving him rainbow feathers. I don’t want more floats just a set of each color variation.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

dont know if there is a rant thread for new leaf but i see why people said they didnt like this event

i much prefer the new horizons event, i only spent maybe an hour in new horizons, while i spent over two in new leaf trying to get all the items. feathers cant stack, you need to find one certain color at a time (and pave seems to love choosing the hardest color for me to find at the time rather than the huge amount of blue and red ive collected) and so many duplicates.... i still dont have the flooring but i quit because it takes too long

it makes me appreciate the changes made in new horizons, though i still have issues (cant stack rainbow feathers, no diys) but i am so frustrated


----------



## annex

Poppies_92 said:


> Home rant,  side rooms are too small for my taste, I wish we could customize the size of each room of our homes.


I'm really hoping Nintendo let's us do this in the near future. I know some players like the smaller rooms, but it would be great if we had the option to enlarge or not. I would probably keep one of my bathrooms small, but the ones in my alt houses could use an upgrade. 

Also, my alt characters basements are not paid off and never will be unless Nintendo gives us the option to enlarge the smaller rooms, but must have the basement paid off first. This would give me a reason to earn more bells too.


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> It's not broken per se, so nothing to fix. From a coding standpoint, they just flat out said "no" to DIYs being storable. Similarly they flat out refuse to let us stack cliffs without having a edge. There's just a bunch of odd restrictions that I'll never understand.


I can understand the cliffs.

You wouldn't be able to use the ladder.

As for DIYS, I reckon they want to force us to trade them.

Well sucked in nintendo.
I just throw them in the trash.


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> I can understand the cliffs.
> 
> You wouldn't be able to use the ladder.



To be fair, you can't use the ladder if you put furniture or fencing on the edge of a cliff, but they let you do it.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> To be fair, you can't use the ladder if you put furniture or fencing on the edge of a cliff, but they let you do it.


You need to be *able* to climb it with the ladder, when there's nothing blocking it, obviously.


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> You need to be *able* to climb it with the ladder, when there's nothing blocking it, obviously.



I know what you're trying to say, but it's really not a problem. You can find another place to use the ladder. I'm trying to say using fencing on the edge is the same way. You just obstruct it and now you need to find another way on top


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> I know what you're trying to say, but it's really not a problem. You can find another place to use the ladder. I'm trying to say using fencing on the edge is the same way. You just obstruct it and now you need to find another way on top


It would be too high and really hideous.
They have their in game dimensions and physics/limitations all set I guess.


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> It would be too high and really hideous.
> They have their in game dimensions and physics/limitations all set I guess.



I think there may be a misunderstanding with what I said originally. First, the height of the cliffs right now are about the size of the player, which is rather small, especially compared to New Leaf and City Folk. I think it's actually ugly right now because of that. Look at the waterfalls for example. They are very short. As far as physic limitations go, it would just work. I'm not asking to build higher than the 4th level, and I'm not asking to make the normal cliffs taller. So having the level 2 and 3 have no edge shouldn't function physically  worse than currently.


----------



## John Wick

JKDOS said:


> I think there may be a misunderstanding with what I said originally. First, the height of the cliffs right now are about the size of the player, which is rather small, especially compared to New Leaf and City Folk. I think it's actually ugly right now because of that. Look at the waterfalls for example. They are very short. As far as physic limitations go, it would just work. I'm not asking to build higher than the 4th level, and I'm not asking to make the normal cliffs taller. So having the level 2 and 3 have no edge shouldn't function physically  worse than currently.


They would be too high and ugly.

We have different opinions.

I wish the terraformed tiles were half the height.


----------



## Livia

This rant is my fault, but I’m still annoyed. I didn’t play one of my characters on Valentine’s Day, but I thought the valentines letters from villagers would still be in her mailbox when I got around to playing her. today I logged on and she didn’t have any of the letters in her mailbox, not even the one from Isabelle. it’s not a big deal because I already got lots of the candies and bouquets on my other characters, but it bugs me that letters just disappear if you don’t log on. I’ve never heard of this happening unless the mailbox was full which hers definitely was not.


----------



## Moritz

The reason you have to have edges around the cliffs is that it would be impossible to not have a gap. There is no where you can stand to fill in the very last square.


----------



## Starboard

Yeah I'm essentially missing a whole tile line of ground on my highest level because there has to be a space jutting out on the level under it. Not sure why but it lets me quickly cross the back of my island I guess....


----------



## Moritz

Moritz said:


> The reason you have to have edges around the cliffs is that it would be impossible to not have a gap. There is no where you can stand to fill in the very last square.


Just thought of another reason why they would have made it so there is the gap around the edge.

If you could make a layer directly on top, without having the ledge, you would be able to make an area of the island completely inaccessible for ever. If you can't use the ladder to get up and there is no way to get to the blank square you would be forced to leave (such as its at the back behind a costal rock) then you have irreversibably destroyed your island.


----------



## Feraligator

JKDOS said:


> I think there may be a misunderstanding with what I said originally. First, the height of the cliffs right now are about the size of the player, which is rather small, especially compared to New Leaf and City Folk. I think it's actually ugly right now because of that. Look at the waterfalls for example. They are very short. As far as physic limitations go, it would just work. I'm not asking to build higher than the 4th level, and I'm not asking to make the normal cliffs taller. So having the level 2 and 3 have no edge shouldn't function physically  worse than currently.


Don't worry, I get you and agree with you lol. You're not the only one. The cliffs are stupidly short in the game. They were huge in all other games.


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> They would be too high and ugly.



Well it would be optional at least. As I'm not asking it to be a requirement or that cliffs be taller.




Moritz said:


> The reason you have to have edges around the cliffs is that it would be impossible to not have a gap. There is no where you can stand to fill in the very last square.



That would only be a problem though if you wanted 100% of your island covered in a double stacked cliff. You could built a piece off to the side, then climp up on it to build up on the piece you want. Then destroy the extra piece when you're done.




Moritz said:


> Just thought of another reason why they would have made it so there is the gap around the edge.
> 
> If you could make a layer directly on top, without having the ledge, you would be able to make an area of the island completely inaccessible for ever. If you can't use the ladder to get up and there is no way to get to the blank square you would be forced to leave (such as its at the back behind a costal rock) then you have irreversibably destroyed your island.



You couldn't double stack cliffs from the ground, so it would be no different than putting a shrub or fence there currently. It would be impossible to make it permanently inaccessible as it is now. Hopefully that clears up the confusion.


----------



## Starboard

Ugh I read that you can make yourself a horned hat with a New Leaf QR code, without needing the Nintendo Online subscription, but I just tried it and it won't let me even use the app. Why was this free in New Leaf but not now???

Come on Nintendo all I want is a horned hat


----------



## JKDOS

Why aren't we allowed to customize tools/furniture online?


----------



## Lullabynny

So an got done with Festivale, and I got some things to say.

*Pros*
- I love Pave, I love the festivale music, and I adore the dance he does when you give him feathers ♡
-I like that feathers stack now, thats really comvient. Even if only by three.
-You can give Pave any color feather. Not just a set one. Big improvement.

*Cons*
- The Fesitvale furniture isn't great. I like Pave's Series more in previous games. Like its just lacking. No couch, no tables no chairs no ARCH. Also the rainbow color option is just hideous.

-I hate how they made us jump through a hoop just to be able to customize said furniture. Yes nintendo; I want to craft an item, multiples even, just to change the color of an item when theres customozation kits that do the same thing.

-Wheres the DIYs? Why does Pave only give us the same furniture we've been collecting for the past 2 weeks? I swear this event has been another letdown in a series of letdowns...


----------



## Beanz

I want to play NH soooo bad but when I do I can't play for more then 30 minutes bc I feel like there's nothing to do. (This is a common complaint I've noticed) There's waaaaaaaaaaayy to much space. The island is one huge land mass and I have no idea what to do with it. I go to dream islands, I see that almost every island is all filled up and I'm like HOW? There's just too much space and I prefered how in past games there was limited (smaller space.)

Remember how in 2018 (or 2019? I can't remember) Nintendo announced an Animal Crossing for Switch? And a while later some people were mad because Nintendo decided it to push the release to a date in 2020? I sort of wish that Nintendo made us wait longer because a lot of things overall are missing.

Oh and about the Festivale. I liked it, some of Pave's dialogue was funny and it was fun trying to catch feathers. The furniture was lacking, Pave gives out the same furniture that Nook's Cranny was selling for the event. But I love Pave's Festivale float.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I am not playing this game anymore until I see quality of life improvements. So sick and tired of my tools breaking and of course spamming the A button just to craft so many items.


----------



## Shawna

Nooooooo!! I got Hans as my first campsite visitor, my least favorite Smug ;-------;


----------



## JKDOS

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> I want to play NH soooo bad but when I do I can't play for more then 30 minutes bc I feel like there's nothing to do. (This is a common complaint I've noticed) There's waaaaaaaaaaayy to much space. The island is one huge land mass and I have no idea what to do with it. I go to dream islands, I see that almost every island is all filled up and I'm like HOW? There's just too much space and I prefered how in past games there was limited (smaller space)



I feel the opposite. I want to do so much for scenery but the the size of the island is small everything feels cramped. And compared to past games, the island is really not much bigger at all once you realize all that extra space you're getting is dedicated to the beach...(and swimming area?). It doesn't help the Plaza can't be moved, so I am having to work around it rather than fitting it in somewhere.

If it helps, you can artificially shrink the size of your town by making some of it off limit with cliffs going up to the 4th level  or just filling in a space with trees and leaving it alone. Someone recreated their new leaf town, and used the cliffs to kind of match the size and look.


----------



## jemarsi

Stiiiiiiiiill waiting on that update that'll grant us the ability to hang wall-mounted items on simple panels...


----------



## Starboard

SoraFan23 said:


> I am not playing this game anymore until I see quality of life improvements. So sick and tired of my tools breaking and of course spamming the A button just to craft so many items.


Yesss I still can't stand the tools breaking, I lost count of how many I had to make in the past 2 days and Festivale was the main offender with the nets. I'm starting to think if they ever do make unbreakable tools it'll be years down the line, like the Welcome Amiibo update 

I'm thinking now that the event is over I'm going to hibernate for a few weeks. At least until the snow melts.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Flicky

It's been said before, but I wish we could move resident services! 

I'm struggling to build the island I want because it's in such a terrible place. Doesn't help how many different restrictions the game has when it comes to cliffs (can't build here, can't do that, need to have that big eyesore of a block all around, etc.).


----------



## Feraligator

Jez said:


> Thanks!
> I'm going to mod it on my switch tonight to see how it sounds
> I can't mention the h word here I think but that's what I meant originally hahah



I finally got around to changing the music on ACNH and I actually enjoy the game so much more now


----------



## Starboard

Jez said:


> I finally got around to changing the music on ACNH and I actually enjoy the game so much more now


Wow, that sounds like a dream come true! I wish they'd make the music an option on the Nook phone. I'd give anything to play with previous game music, there are so few hourly tracks in this game that I actually enjoy and most of my favourites are too early or too late so I never hear them.


----------



## psiJordan

Some of the Nook milestones are just ridiculous lol, like crafting 3000 pieces of furniture? That’s almost double our available storage before they added an upgrade ??


----------



## VanitasFan26

Flicky said:


> It's been said before, but I wish we could move resident services!
> 
> I'm struggling to build the island I want because it's in such a terrible place. Doesn't help how many different restrictions the game has when it comes to cliffs (can't build here, can't do that, need to have that big eyesore of a block all around, etc.).


You know I just don't get it. Why can't we move it or heck even customize it? I remember in New Leaf you can change the way the Town Hall looked like through the public works section. That building is barely used by the time your island is completed the only time you go there is to withdraw bells. I mean seriously? Why isn't there any ATMS in other buildings? Its just so annoying!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> Remember how in 2018 (or 2019? I can't remember) Nintendo announced an Animal Crossing for Switch? And a while later some people were mad because Nintendo decided it to push the release to a date in 2020? I sort of wish that Nintendo made us wait longer because a lot of things overall are missing.


If I remember correctly, it was announced in that one Direct from September 2018, supposed to come out 2019 and then got delayed to 2020. While I do agree with you here, considering that there were people who were so impatient that they actually made petitions about Nintendo releasing the game earlier and also used the whole Corona trouble as a good reason to do it, even if they were like only two days left till the official release date, I don't think the majority could have dealt with another delay. Especially since so many were already mad with the 2020 delay like you said.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Mezzanine said:


> I hate how Nooks Cranny works. I have been looking for certain items like the clay furnace for A WHOLE YEAR. I never had this much trouble getting items I want in the older games.



Same for me, but with the fireplace! And I hate how pretty much everything is colour locked. Why keep showing me the same variant of a simple panel, or the same colour rattan wardrobe every time? As a solo player with next to no chance of finding different colours, it really sucks!


----------



## Velo

Leif PLZ every time you show up you don't have the bush I want and you don't show up enough WHY


----------



## -Lumi-

Velo said:


> Leif PLZ every time you show up you don't have the bush I want and you don't show up enough WHY



What bush are you looking for? I might be wrong but I feel like Leif only sells you the bushes that are currently in season and then the ones that’ll be in season next. But I might be wrong! I just feel like that’s all he ever sells me but I totally agree he doesn’t come nearly enough


----------



## Velo

-Lumi- said:


> What bush are you looking for? I might be wrong but I feel like Leif only sells you the bushes that are currently in season and then the ones that’ll be in season next. But I might be wrong! I just feel like that’s all he ever sells me but I totally agree he doesn’t come nearly enough



I'm looking for Blue Hydrangeas  ^o^
I'm in late November in my game, and last time he was here he had Holly and Azalea, so I think it might be an in season one and a random one? Maybe. I remember seeing Tea Olives when he first came out! Honestly it would probs be smart if I TT back to June/July though huh... I kind of was trying to "catch up" the date but I might just do that haha. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## DVD

I'm so tired of Redd coming once every couple of weeks while also not bringing anything I don't currently already have that isn't fake

I DON'T EVEN HAVE SO MANY OF THE ART STUFF. WHY SO MANY REPEATS??? I honestly don't even know how many times I've seen the freakin same mona lisa, the quaint painting, the serene painting, and the wistful painting. And also, he constantly brings the academic painting, but it's ALWAYS FAKE. I've had it!!!


----------



## Starboard

Cloudandshade said:


> Same for me, but with the fireplace! And I hate how pretty much everything is colour locked. Why keep showing me the same variant of a simple panel, or the same colour rattan wardrobe every time? As a solo player with next to no chance of finding different colours, it really sucks!


Same with me and the system kitchen.

And Nintendo reeeally cast aside the solo players this time around, it's pretty icky of them. I mostly don't care anymore now that I play less but ugh, whenever I see "Nintendo Online" I just get reminded of all the stuff they locked away from us. Want all the fruit? Pay please! Want the dark brown couch? Pay please! Want to use someone's design? Pay please! Want to make your own horned hat with your own QR code? Pay please!!! And so many other features that used to be free. And whether it's free or not I miss being able to collect everything myself and not have to ask strangers for literally hundreds of items. I'm lucky I have an irl friend who traded me a bunch of things I needed that I never got in balloons or from Redd's boat. I used to think I could rely on those. NOPE.


----------



## Ginkgo

If I really just wrecked my brain over a way to incorporate Mario items into my island design for months and found that I could use some, ESPECIALLY different colored pipes and a flagpole with my own island flag on it, only for Nintendo to want to allow just two (2) green pipes on the island and also not let me customize the flagpole I will throw an entire exec out of an office building.

All I wanted is a damn customizable flagpole. That's all I wanted.


----------



## nammie

Can't believe this game was in dev limbo for like 7 years and a year after release this is all it is lol. I feel like they thought if they added terraforming they could remove the majority of features that were in old games and we'd be ok with it?? And the fact that acnh basically cost double acnl's price, plus I had to buy the online membership too..

Like I'm pretty sure I played pocket camp as long as I played acnh, and at least pocket camp had the Sanrio villagers and significantly cuter furniture. I mean I'd legit pay for a DLC if it meant more items at this point. And not Mario items lol

And yea I know they said we're gonna get releases for 2-3 years but like.. i don't want to wait that long for features that should've been in the game from day 1 (like Brewster who I'm sure is coming at.. some point)?? I guess I'm just extra salty today now that Splatoon 3 was announced, and that series always seems to be the priority over animal crossing, even though acnh proved the series is a huge money maker so idk what Nintendo is thinking


----------



## Bluebellie

The beaches are so horrible to decorate.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Why is the Antique set not available in white? We got black, brown and natural. A white version would have been just nice, since I like the Antique set a lot and a combination of black and white Antique furniture would have look beautiful imo.


Bluebellie said:


> The beaches are so horrible to decorate.


This. Almost one year later and I still don't know how I should decorate the beaches. I mainly place randomly some beach towels and chairs along with planting some coconut palms because I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## cocoacat

Why do we still not have more food and plant items? I decided to compare potted plants from HHD/NL, PC, and NH and it's a bit sad to remember how many were in NL. We have 1 cactus... in NL there were 5+. NH is much prettier and realistic, though.



Spoiler



HHD




PC




NH


----------



## Minene

Shawna said:


> Nooooooo!! I got Hans as my first campsite visitor, my least favorite Smug ;-------;


Hans is my least favorite smug too, and me and a friend (jokingly) kinda bullied him while he was on her island..
One day when I restarted my island...guess who was my first camp visitor :'P I thought it was hilarious when I saw him tho


----------



## John Wick

I'm sick of all the clothing and useless update items.

It's all crap!

WHERE is the furniture!

NL was MILES better than this.


----------



## blossom123

cIementine said:


> i feel the same way - i gave up on resetting for villagers just because i like hardly any of the villagers from these personalities


I got Bam and Flo for my first villagers. I wonder why it only gave you those two.


----------



## blossom123

I was really sad I didn't get to join in on the festival just because I didn't have my residence services upgraded yet. Which i have it upgrading today so I just missed it. Just wish i knew you had to have that all done to join in on festivities like that.


----------



## Shawna

Minene said:


> Hans is my least favorite smug too, and me and a friend (jokingly) kinda bullied him while he was on her island..
> One day when I restarted my island...*guess who was my first camp visitor :'P* I thought it was hilarious when I saw him tho


Hans. pp

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021



John Wick said:


> I'm sick of all the clothing and useless update items.
> 
> It's all crap!
> 
> WHERE is the furniture!
> 
> NL was MILES better than this.


Yeah, I miss the lovely, regular, etc. furniture themes ;—;


----------



## Moritz

blossom123 said:


> I was really sad I didn't get to join in on the festival just because I didn't have my residence services upgraded yet. Which i have it upgrading today so I just missed it. Just wish i knew you had to have that all done to join in on festivities like that.


If youre not too bothered by doing it, you can always time travel back to the day, do the event, and then come straight back when you're done.


----------



## blossom123

Moritz said:


> If youre not too bothered by doing it, you can always time travel back to the day, do the event, and then come straight back when you're done.


SHUT UP!! Thats awesome, i did not know that, thank you so much!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Those improvements better come soon because we are so close to the 1 year anniversary and we still haven't gotten any improvements to the game whatsoever.


----------



## azurill

Why is it that I have to put the last house plot so my camper will move in. I didn’t get Wolfgang because he kept saying there was no land  anywhere on the island to buy even though Axel had asked to move and I said he could . I don’t want 10 villagers yet so why couldn’t Wolfgang just take Axel’s place.


----------



## -Lumi-

Why are all my favourite villagers normal types   I can't have an island of normals but they're so cute!! Sylvana is in my campsite today and she's adorable but I already have to normal villagers.  

Also, can we please store bushes?? Plants in general, honestly. It is _such _a pain that I have to rebuy all my bushes seasonally because I can't store them!! It takes me ages to buy from Leif because of the ~five at a time~ buying rule. Plus he only shows up sporadically! So if I could store some extra bushes that would be so nice. Bonus points if they would still stack like they do as saplings but mainly I just want to be able to store them.


----------



## Hsn97

DVD said:


> I'm so tired of Redd coming once every couple of weeks while also not bringing anything I don't currently already have that isn't fake
> 
> I DON'T EVEN HAVE SO MANY OF THE ART STUFF. WHY SO MANY REPEATS??? I honestly don't even know how many times I've seen the freakin same mona lisa, the quaint painting, the serene painting, and the wistful painting. And also, he constantly brings the academic painting, but it's ALWAYS FAKE. I've had it!!!


It really sucks. The only way I’ve found to get a decent amount of the art is to wait until Redd shows up, make a note of that date, TT forward and then back to that date and he’s stock will be replenished and you can order another piece of art. It’s such a hassle.


----------



## JKDOS

DVD said:


> I'm so tired of Redd coming once every couple of weeks while also not bringing anything I don't currently already have that isn't fake
> 
> I DON'T EVEN HAVE SO MANY OF THE ART STUFF. WHY SO MANY REPEATS??? I honestly don't even know how many times I've seen the freakin same mona lisa, the quaint painting, the serene painting, and the wistful painting. And also, he constantly brings the academic painting, but it's ALWAYS FAKE. I've had it!!!



Based on simulation with the data collected by the Ninji, it will take a non-TT player an average of 4+ years to get all the art on their own. Nintendo is really pushing the online trading aspect.



Spoiler: Data mine info on Redd and Art


----------



## DVD

JKDOS said:


> Based on simulation with the data collected by the Ninji, it will take a non-TT player an average of 4+ years to get all the art on their own. Nintendo is really pushing the online trading aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Data mine info on Redd and Art
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357190



Honestly, it really doesn't bother me thaaaat much if it takes long in general, I just HATE seeing him there, entering the boat and having nothing I need ever, It's very frustrating


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Based on simulation with the data collected by the Ninji, it will take a non-TT player an average of 4+ years to get all the art on their own. Nintendo is really pushing the online trading aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Data mine info on Redd and Art
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357190


I have to wonder when Nintendo will introduce a feature in the game that allows you to trade with others because its becoming more and more popular these days. I ask this because there is no way to trade Fish, Bugs, or Sea Creatures to your friends.


----------



## maria110

azurill said:


> Why is it that I have to put the last house plot so my camper will move in. I didn’t get Wolfgang because he kept saying there was no land  anywhere on the island to buy even though Axel had asked to move and I said he could . I don’t want 10 villagers yet so why couldn’t Wolfgang just take Axel’s place.



I agree. This happened to me and was so frustrating.  Ugh.

My other rant is that I'm tired of winter.  Trying to get some island decoration done and had to time travel to spring to break up the monotony.  It's also easier to gauge how things will look when they are not all on a white background.


----------



## JKDOS

azurill said:


> Why is it that I have to put the last house plot so my camper will move in. I didn’t get Wolfgang because he kept saying there was no land  anywhere on the island to buy even though Axel had asked to move and I said he could . I don’t want 10 villagers yet so why couldn’t Wolfgang just take Axel’s place.



Do you have an open plot right now? I can get you Wolfgang. Just message me


----------



## azurill

maria110 said:


> I agree. This happened to me and was so frustrating.  Ugh.
> 
> My other rant is that I'm tired of winter.  Trying to get some island decoration done and had to time travel to spring to break up the monotony.  It's also easier to gauge how things will look when they are not all on a white background.


This is why I put my second island in the Southern Hemisphere I got tired of winter. I like winter but it lasts to long.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2021



JKDOS said:


> Do you have an open plot right now? I can get you Wolfgang. Just message me


Thank you  so much but I went island hopping this morning and got Cleo for the spot. Sadly this is my second island so no Nintendo Subscription.


----------



## Mick

JKDOS said:


> Based on simulation with the data collected by the Ninji, it will take a non-TT player an average of 4+ years to get all the art on their own. Nintendo is really pushing the online trading aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Data mine info on Redd and Art
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357190



That's interesting! I'm honestly okay with having the art section as a long term goal (since I have the other three done by now), but it's still longer than I expected.

I wonder what that number would look like if we take into account that villagers can mail you art as well. It's not going to help much, but it should contribute at least a little... Unfortunately, I couldn't find the actual chances of (real) art being mailed. If anyone has those, I'd love to see it.


----------



## JKDOS

Mick said:


> I wonder what that number would look like if we take into account that villagers can mail you art as well. It's not going to help much, but it should contribute at least a little...



Yep, that's actually on there (bottom left), looks about 4 years still, unfortunately.


----------



## Valeris

I'm sure this has been stated several times over, but I don't like having to manually go letter by letter in the mailbox. Give us an option to mass delete them. Letters build up so fast and it's tedious to say the least.


----------



## maria110

azurill said:


> This is why I put my second island in the Southern Hemisphere I got tired of winter. I like winter but it lasts to long.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 19, 2021
> 
> 
> Thank you  so much but I went island hopping this morning and got Cleo for the spot. Sadly this is my second island so no Nintendo Subscription.



I have two islands on one Nintendo subscription, although mine might be a family subscription.


----------



## Mick

JKDOS said:


> Yep, that's actually on there (bottom left), looks about 4 years still, unfortunately.



Ah, I think the bottom left refers to using alternative player characters to buy more than one piece if Redd has it. I meant the random letters you get from jock, cranky and lazy villagers, that are completely unrelated to Redd.

(Twitter link to a Ninji post which has the most info I could find on it)

I've already gotten a few pieces of genuine art that way, but I have no idea exactly how rare that is. Probably too rare to make a significant difference, really.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Not really a rant I suppose, but I kind of wish there were more bags in the game. I love to use them with every outfit (how else will I carry all my stuff? ) but there's just so few of them, and even fewer that I'd actually use! I don't even mind that they're only available from Kicks - I used to get really excited when he showed up! Then I realised I'd already seen his entire inventory just a handful of months after launch. It seems like there's such a big variety with every other clothing type, it would just be cool if the bag range was expanded a little.


----------



## Burumun

azurill said:


> Thank you so much but I went island hopping this morning and got Cleo for the spot. Sadly this is my second island so no Nintendo Subscription.





maria110 said:


> I have two islands on one Nintendo subscription, although mine might be a family subscription.


If you have a single person subscription, but use the same Nintendo account for both, it should work.


----------



## azurill

Burumun said:


> If you have a single person subscription, but use the same Nintendo account for both, it should work.


I had no idea you could do that I thought I needed a new account for each switch. I wanted to start a new character on that island anyway. Though I don’t think the second character can invite villagers?


----------



## TalviSyreni

I've had my island for well over a month now and it's slowly coming together, however I haven't got a clue on how to make it more pretty overall. I've visited some islands via dreams and some are just gorgeous and inspiring but when it comes to mine it's like a creative block hits me and I get stumped on what to do next.


----------



## bestfriendsally

the only problem i have, is that i didn't get my nintendo switch in my mail when i started... it said that i'd recieve in my mail on my 2nd day...

& the snorkal mask, for that matter too... it said ' check mail after 1.3 update'...



it's okay, though... i have bought a green pair from the nook stop :3


----------



## Burumun

azurill said:


> I had no idea you could do that I thought I needed a new account for each switch. I wanted to start a new character on that island anyway. Though I don’t think the second character can invite villagers?


Nah, you can link your Nintendo account to your profile on multiple Switches, the only problem is it differentiates between the main and secondary consoles. On a secondary console, you need internet access to access any download data that's tied to the Nintendo account (such as digital purchases, but also stuff like the Pocket Camp extras, IIRC), and you can't share any digital purchases with other users. As long as you have stable internet and don't have digital purchases you want to share with other users, it works fine. And yeah, from what I found, only the resident rep can invite villagers, but if the first account is yours and doesn't already have a Nintendo account linked to it, you should be able to just add that one. 



bestfriendsally said:


> the only problem i have, is that i didn't get my nintendo switch in my mail when i started... it said that i'd recieve in my mail on my 2nd day...
> 
> & the snorkal mask, for that matter too... it said ' check mail after 1.3 update'...
> 
> 
> 
> it's okay, though... i have bought a green pair from timmy :3


The items you get in the mail are only for the last update, not for all of the updates. They're all reorderable, though, so you can still buy them.


----------



## azurill

Burumun said:


> Nah, you can link your Nintendo account to your profile on multiple Switches, the only problem is it differentiates between the main and secondary consoles. On a secondary console, you need internet access to access any download data that's tied to the Nintendo account (such as digital purchases, but also stuff like the Pocket Camp extras, IIRC), and you can't share any digital purchases with other users. As long as you have stable internet and don't have digital purchases you want to share with other users, it works fine. And yeah, from what I found, only the resident rep can invite villagers, but if the first account is yours and doesn't already have a Nintendo account linked to it, you should be able to just add that one.
> 
> 
> The items you get in the mail are only for the last update, not for all of the updates. They're all reorderable, though, so you can still buy them.


Thank you so much for explaining I really appreciate it. I made a second character using my Nintendo account with online and can now use the ables kiosk. I don’t mind not being able to invite villagers with this character since I like finding them on mystery island and I can still move them between my two islands. I can also still bring static from my other island. When I upgrade her tent to a house will I be able to get a dream address?


----------



## Valeris

TalviSyreni said:


> I've had my island for well over a month now and it's slowly coming together, however I haven't got a clue on how to make it more pretty overall. I've visited some islands via dreams and some are just gorgeous and inspiring but when it comes to mine it's like a creative block hits me and I get stumped on what to do next.


When you run into a block like that, I've found the best way to go about it is not to focus on everything at once. I'd suggest working with small projects that might inspire you. Something you create might lead you to wanting to make something bigger with it. If by some chance it doesn't, you've still got that creative itch satisfied and you've found something you know you don't like. It'll be slow going, but it's win/win. You'll get to where you're going design wise, you just have to be patient.


----------



## Burumun

azurill said:


> Thank you so much for explaining I really appreciate it. I made a second character using my Nintendo account with online and can now use the ables kiosk. I don’t mind not being able to invite villagers with this character since I like finding them on mystery island and I can still move them between my two islands. I can also still bring static from my other island. When I upgrade her tent to a house will I be able to get a dream address?


Honestly, I couldn't really find exact info, but I think so long as you have a bed (didn't see anything about needing to have a house), it might work. I at least didn't say anything stating it only works for the resident rep.


----------



## azurill

Burumun said:


> Honestly, I couldn't really find exact info, but I think so long as you have a bed (didn't see anything about needing to have a house), it might work. I at least didn't say anything stating it only works for the resident rep.


Thank you . The only thing I saw was you needed to out of the tent.


----------



## -Lumi-

Valeris said:


> I'm sure this has been stated several times over, but I don't like having to manually go letter by letter in the mailbox. Give us an option to mass delete them. Letters build up so fast and it's tedious to say the least.



If it helps, I’m fairly certain the letters automatically delete. I’ve been playing the game since release and I’ve never manually deleted a letter - I feel like by now I’ve received over 300. It always reads that I’m at like 299/300 but I’ve never been told my mailbox is full and needs to be emptied or anything.


----------



## Valeris

-Lumi- said:


> If it helps, I’m fairly certain the letters automatically delete. I’ve been playing the game since release and I’ve never manually deleted a letter - I feel like by now I’ve received over 300. It always reads that I’m at like 299/300 but I’ve never been told my mailbox is full and needs to be emptied or anything.


That does help and I wasn't aware of that. Not having to delete them one by one makes life much easier, thanks!


----------



## Hug

The fact that you can't move Resident Services is extremely frustrating ! I like the layout of my map except for two things : 1) Location of Resident Services and 2) The entrance ( very short ).  I'm actually going to restart my island because of the two things mentioned above.

I wish we could move Resident Services with either Bells or Nook Miles Ticket . Being able to change our airport color , island name, name and native fruit would be nice too !


----------



## TalviSyreni

Valeris said:


> When you run into a block like that, I've found the best way to go about it is not to focus on everything at once. I'd suggest working with small projects that might inspire you. Something you create might lead you to wanting to make something bigger with it. If by some chance it doesn't, you've still got that creative itch satisfied and you've found something you know you don't like. It'll be slow going, but it's win/win. You'll get to where you're going design wise, you just have to be patient.


Thank you for the advice, admittedly I’m terrible at overthinking especially when I see some islands looking amazing and wanting mine to look just as good. I’ve started on some small projects on my island which will hopefully lead into flow of inspiration in the long run. Overall I just don’t want my island to look like untouched since I started with a few houses dotted around.


----------



## JKDOS

What traffic needs to walk there?


----------



## Starboard

JKDOS said:


> What traffic needs to walk there?
> View attachment 357416


Ohh I hate when it does that! Months ago I was laying a ramp and since the Able's was nearby it took wayyy too long to find a place I could put it. I had no idea what the issue was because it never made sense. What exactly am I blocking? I'm sure there's a technical reason behind it but I can't figure out what.

By the way I love how your neighbourhood looks! I wanted to try a setup like that but I really don't want to tear down everything I already worked for, plus I might go crazy lol. At least I can look at other people's.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i really wish that the villagers wouldnt immediately move when i get my camera out, it happens every single time i try to take a picture lol

i just got apollo and not only does he not want to stay still, he wont even emote with me


----------



## Hsn97

I really wish there was a way of finding out where your villagers were at. It bugs me so much that I have to spend ages sometimes searching for that one villager to give them their daily gift.

Why can’t we ask Isabelle where missing villagers are or ask other villagers if they’ve seen so-and-so. It’d make life so much easier.


----------



## jiny

terraforming stresses me out to the point i cry sometimes Lol


----------



## John Wick

syub said:


> terraforming stresses me out to the point i cry sometimes Lol


I've been driven to the point of a nervous breakdown over it!


----------



## PugLovex

i am really hoping for more of the activities in new leaf, such as the many shops/districts, island like mini games, etc


----------



## King koopa

azurill said:


> Why is it that I have to put the last house plot so my camper will move in. I didn’t get Wolfgang because he kept saying there was no land  anywhere on the island to buy even though Axel had asked to move and I said he could . I don’t want 10 villagers yet so why couldn’t Wolfgang just take Axel’s place.


That happened to me with Fauna. Curly asked to move, so I checked my campsite, and fauna was there. Yay! But sadly, it doesn't end well. I spent 5 minutes try I ng to win the stupid card game to get her to move in, and after all that, she couldn't move in because curly wasn't in boxes, and two villagers can't move out at the same time. Now I slightly hate Fauna for that but maybe she'll come back and give me a second chance to get her.


----------



## KayDee

Hsn97 said:


> I really wish there was a way of finding out where your villagers were at. It bugs me so much that I have to spend ages sometimes searching for that one villager to give them their daily gift.
> 
> Why can’t we ask Isabelle where missing villagers are or ask other villagers if they’ve seen so-and-so. It’d make life so much easier.


Yes. It’s not like they don’t use phones or anything.lol

When this happens, I find that it’s faster to just save and load the game again and they’ll usually wind up inside their house or walking near Resident Services.


----------



## Arckaniel

why is there no regular sideways barrel? why is there only the pirate sideways barrel?


----------



## Burumun

Arckaniel said:


> why is there no regular sideways barrel? why is there only the pirate sideways barrel?


Only one side has the skull and crossbones, the other side is blank, if that's your problem. The color doesn't match the normal barrel, of course, but the pirate barrel also has a blank side.


----------



## Starboard

Speaking of pirates I'm surprised we have 2 different barrels and 2 different pirate eyepatches while missing so many other types of furniture lol


----------



## John Wick

Burumun said:


> Only one side has the skull and crossbones, the other side is blank, if that's your problem. The color doesn't match the normal barrel, of course, but the pirate barrel also has a blank side.


In NL and WW there was a sideways barrel.
The keg.

Pascal gave them out.

They weren't so oversized and much nicer than the NH wooden barrel, IMO.
That thing is almost as big as a tree.


----------



## Arckaniel

Burumun said:


> Only one side has the skull and crossbones, the other side is blank, if that's your problem. The color doesn't match the normal barrel, of course, but the pirate barrel also has a blank side.


ik that but won't it be better to have a craftable one that way its easier to obtain? also i wouldn't mind some variety with the sideways barrel


----------



## azurill

Koopadude100 said:


> That happened to me with Fauna. Curly asked to move, so I checked my campsite, and fauna was there. Yay! But sadly, it doesn't end well. I spent 5 minutes try I ng to win the stupid card game to get her to move in, and after all that, she couldn't move in because curly wasn't in boxes, and two villagers can't move out at the same time. Now I slightly hate Fauna for that but maybe she'll come back and give me a second chance to get her.


I don’t see why they even play the card game if they can’t move in. You get excited and then just disappointed. For me  Axel wasn’t in boxes yet since he just asked to move before I went to the campsite. It was also the first time I didn’t have to play the card game because he had agreed to move without it. Even when I had an empty plot for Joey it took so long to convince him to move in. I wish they would change how the campsite works.


----------



## Moritz

Well Deli has 2 dresses in his wardrobe now.
Guess Harry and Tybalt didn't like him that much since they both gifted one of them to him... today.

Thats going to be so much effort to fix


----------



## VanitasFan26

Cloudandshade said:


> Not really a rant I suppose, but I kind of wish there were more bags in the game. I love to use them with every outfit (how else will I carry all my stuff? ) but there's just so few of them, and even fewer that I'd actually use! I don't even mind that they're only available from Kicks - I used to get really excited when he showed up! Then I realised I'd already seen his entire inventory just a handful of months after launch. It seems like there's such a big variety with every other clothing type, it would just be cool if the bag range was expanded a little.


You know it still bothers me how we speculated when we saw bags in the game for the first time I thought it would be unique to hold extra items when we put it on our character but it turned out not to be true. It would've been so much helpful considering that our Pocket Space is so disorganized most of the time.


----------



## bam94-

SoraFan23 said:


> You know it still bothers me how we speculated when we saw bags in the game for the first time I thought it would be unique to hold extra items when we put it on our character but it turned out not to be true. It would've been so much helpful considering that our Pocket Space is so disorganized most of the time.



I’d love to be able to put all my tools in the bags we carry, and still be able to access them via. the tool ring. I like to have them all on me but I’d rather my actual 40 inventory slots could carry everything else.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> You know it still bothers me how we speculated when we saw bags in the game for the first time I thought it would be unique to hold extra items when we put it on our character but it turned out not to be true. It would've been so much helpful considering that our Pocket Space is so disorganized most of the time.


It would have been cool but I doubt they would give us that and the vastly increased bag space compared to older entries.
If it was one or the other, I prefer it the way it currently is.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just found out that you can't place buildings the way you want... i mean, i'm facing this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it makes me turn in front of the rock... it annoys me...


----------



## JKDOS

bam94- said:


> I’d love to be able to put all my tools in the bags we carry, and still be able to access them via. the tool ring. I like to have them all on me but I’d rather my actual 40 inventory slots could carry everything else.



I wish ladders and vaulting poles could be used without equipping as long as they were in your inventory.



bestfriendsally said:


> i just found out that you can't place buildings the way you want... i mean, i'm facing this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it makes me turn in front of the rock... it annoys me...



Because the way the world is designed and the camera direction, buildings always need to face south.


----------



## bestfriendsally

JKDOS said:


> Because the way the world is designed and the camera direction, buildings always need to face south.




well, that ruins my plans of having the able sisters like it is the animal crossing movie, then  

it's okay, though... i think i can make it work out, though...


----------



## Flicky

I recently got Marina's Photo, and I was sure it was put into storage, but now it's gone. I don't remember selling it, but it's nowhere to be found, not on my island or in my house. 

The only villager who ever gave me 2 of his photo has been Hamlet, and he's been here for months longer than Marina, so...


----------



## papi.chulo

terraforming gets annoying sometimes and wish there were more options to it like you can build up to three levels but can't go on the third block


----------



## John Wick

Please give us mannequins if you aren't going to give us anything else we keep asking for.


----------



## maria110

Ugh. CJ is here and of course I have 2 copies of 3 different fish instead of 3 copies of 2 fish.  No model for me today.

Edit: Thank goodness for Dabs.  Easy to find 3 of them and better than getting a Black Bass or Sea Bass model.


----------



## Valeris

I finally had Leif in my town; wanted to stock up. The K.K. concert required to unlock terraforming was today, the song/cutscene played out. Now Leif is gone and there's just an empty plaza. I'm hoping he'll reappear, but I assume K.K.'s appearance albeit temporary counts as an event and overwrites Leif's appearance.


----------



## maria110

It would be great when laying down paths to have a toggle on/off button before starting that allowed you to choose whether or not the path shows up on the map.  I'd like for my path squares that are actually paths to show up but not dirt squares that I put down for a flower garden, for example.

I would also like to be able to have custom paths show on the maps if you want them to.


----------



## McMuffinburger

Ive just had 3 of my villagers all say the same thing back to back all saying what a neat morning its going to be. Nintendo pls


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Bluebellie said:


> The beaches are so horrible to decorate.


Side beaches for me. They are oddly shaped and narrow. Could it have hurt to make them a little wider???


----------



## JKDOS

I've been reminded that the grass has changed from the initial 2019 reveal. I may be a minority in feeling this way, but I actually wish we had the 2019 grass.











			One moment, please...
		




Spoiler: 2019 Trailer


----------



## Feraligator

JKDOS said:


> I've been reminded that the grass has changed from the initial 2019 reveal. I may be a minority in feeling this way, but I actually wish we had the 2019 grass.
> 
> View attachment 357883
> 
> View attachment 357884
> 
> 
> 
> One moment, please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2019 Trailer


Nah I agree with you, I was disappointed when they changed the grass back. The snow looks way better there


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

JKDOS said:


> I've been reminded that the grass has changed from the initial 2019 reveal. I may be a minority in feeling this way, but I actually wish we had the 2019 grass.
> 
> View attachment 357883
> 
> View attachment 357884
> 
> 
> 
> One moment, please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2019 Trailer


 Maybe it has something to do with the screens? or time of day. I noticed the snow looks different depending on the lighting of the sun or moon or lack of.


----------



## Feraligator

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the screens? or time of day. I noticed the snow looks different depending on the lighting of the sun or moon or lack of.


It's not that, it's a change in graphics. If you zoom in you can see there's less triangles on the grass and no circles in the snow in the E3 screens. There's also little black dots to give a grassy feel, which is lost in the Direct screens (and the final game) because they are replaced with more triangles.


----------



## Moritz

Raymond will you just shut up and move to my island.
No do not ask Dom to move out. Do not play a card game. Just move here.

This is annoying

	Post automatically merged: Feb 23, 2021



Moritz said:


> Raymond will you just shut up and move to my island.
> No do not ask Dom to move out. Do not play a card game. Just move here.
> 
> This is annoying


Never mind I got him...


----------



## OtakuTrash

Well. I hate how I have amazing RNG and whenever any of my friends come over, they make me villager hunt for them. It's a curse. I just want to use my RNG for myself. It drives me insane, and I have no idea why everyone does it. Sometimes I feel like I want to have bad RNG so it wouldn't happen...


----------



## Kirbyz

megan still hasn’t moved out and it’s been almost a year now since the game released. she hasn’t even asked to move out, not even once. what’s going on here?? other people have said their rates of villagers asking to move out have skyrocketed but others like me are struggling to get anyone to move out. megan, if you see this, go away please.


----------



## John Wick

I think the Mario items are hideous and pathetic.


----------



## Lullabynny

John Wick said:


> I think the Mario items are hideous and pathetic.


I personally would've nuched preferred pokemon themed items for Pokemon's 25th. It seems to fit more thematically, pokemon are just animals. While I like mario Im not a fan of the guady items we got. The only thing I like is the Peach dress and thats cause Im weak for Peach.


Already predicting for the game's first anniversary they're just gonna give us some sort of ****** DIY via Isabelle and a cake and party through the mail.


----------



## Valeris

TheRabbitWitch said:


> I personally would've nuched preferred pokemon themed items for Pokemon's 25th. It seems to fit more thematically, pokemon are just animals. While I like mario Im not a fan of the guady items we got. The only thing I like is the Peach dress and thats cause Im weak for Peach.
> 
> 
> Already predicting for the game's first anniversary they're just gonna give us some sort of ****** DIY via Isabelle and a cake and party through the mail.


Bingo. With the anniversary I saw a huge opportunity. Picture being able to invite a Koopaling, even a Yoshi as a unique villager; creating the precedent said villagers may show up in future events. I don't think it would have been a stretch to do that and instead we get an anniversary with most of the items we've already had/seen, only refurbished. The warp pipes are great, but an entire anniversary they do not make.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Celeste has been to my island three times now and given me some great astrology themed DIY's, however I have to yet to see a shooting star or meteor shower. Talk about frustrating!


----------



## King koopa

TalviSyreni said:


> Celeste has been to my island three times now and given me some great astrology themed DIY's, however I have to yet to see a shooting star or meteor shower. Talk about frustrating!


You can meet Celeste with no shooting stars?


----------



## Burumun

Koopadude100 said:


> You can meet Celeste with no shooting stars?


Celeste only comes if you have a meteor shower, although it might just be a light meteor shower, with sporadic bursts of shooting stars (think five stars in one minute, then nothing for an hour).


----------



## King koopa

1:still no picket fence sad
2:still no light brown hair ( I don't need it but I'm shocked at how many people request that and Nintendo is like , "who cares"? )
3:WHERE IS BREWSTER? AND HARRIET. AND EVERY NPC FRON NL. I take that back, but Brewster better come back by the end of this year of I'm throwing my switch in a volcano.
4: make more villagers come back because I wanted to see tarou and champagne and those dnme+ guys.
5: (This actually isn't the game itself, but the people who here or see people disrespect new horizons and get all defensive, people can have opinions. You don't have to agree all the time, but people have the right to protest over a compete game,that could use some work. If you don't like it, that's ok. Other people might but you don'tneed to snap and go all out. I've never seen this h happen here but I saw it on Twitter and reddit.)
6: make custom music tracks. This might be hard for Nintendo but they'll deal. It would basically work like town themes, but extended and you can set it to hourly themes. This would look be really helpful to those people who hate the 2pm theme on here.
Rant is over, have a good day or night depending on where you live


----------



## JKDOS

TalviSyreni said:


> Celeste has been to my island three times now and given me some great astrology themed DIY's, however I have to yet to see a shooting star or meteor shower. Talk about frustrating!



You should find your weather seed so you know when your next heavy meteor shower is. Some seeds have gone over 8 months without seeing a heavy shower, so it's possible you're in a dry spell right now. Celeste can only visit on days with meteor showers, so you've had light showers at the very least. Light showers can go hours without stars, so it just comes down to whether or not you're lucky enough to be outside when the correct minutes come.


----------



## TheDuke55

JKDOS said:


> I've been reminded that the grass has changed from the initial 2019 reveal. I may be a minority in feeling this way, but I actually wish we had the 2019 grass.
> 
> View attachment 357883
> 
> View attachment 357884
> 
> 
> 
> One moment, please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2019 Trailer


I always thought that when also looking at the Winter version. I don't know, it does look more aesthetically pleasing with the patterns being sporadic as opposed to being one full continuous pattern. But with the winter version, it looks even different with the atmosphere/colors. Like the top is Marvel movies and the bottom is grayscaled DC.


----------



## Lullabynny

Sorry for having posts so close together, but since I heard they're reprinting the Sanrio crossover cards I really hope they bring back the sanrio characters. Toby, Chelsea and Marty were all my favorites and Im sad you couldn't get them in NH.

Speaking of missing characters, I can't be the only one who was a little disappointed with the small roster of new villagers we got. I mean don't get me wrong I adore Raymond Judy Megan and all them, but compared to new leaf's new characters + returning welcome amiibo it's really pitiful. I hope the bring back the remaining missing villagers. Give us Tarou, Sunny, Megumi, Chamapange, Azziz, Ace, WOOLIO back please...


----------



## TalviSyreni

JKDOS said:


> You should find your weather seed so you know when your next heavy meteor shower is. Some seeds have gone over 8 months without seeing a heavy shower, so it's possible you're in a dry spell right now. Celeste can only visit on days with meteor showers, so you've had light showers at the very least. Light showers can go hours without stars, so it just comes down to whether or not you're lucky enough to be outside when the correct minutes come.


I had no idea a weather seed existed that could give you a forecast, this has just helped me out a lot so I know what night to be on to finally catch a meteor shower in action. I honestly thought I was out of luck as I've not seen a thing even though Celeste has visited a few times. The only celestial night time event I've seen so far is the Aurora Borealis and various moon phases. 

Thank you so much though, you've just saved me from another session of frustration on ACNH.


----------



## Bluebellie

I must have sold my water bug 
Now I time traveled to catch a new one , and none are spawning. This is the last item I need to complete a section of my island. It’s driving me insane.

Edit: found a diving bug...close enough for me


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I finally got enough courage to kick out Raymond and replace him with Tangy! Whenever I kick out a villager, i usually feel kind of guilty and my stomach will tend to hurt, yes I am getting sad over a literal game but surprisingly it didn’t this time 
im just super happy that I finally got my dreamie, Tangy! So cute, lil orange cat 
thank you @Foreverfox for Tangy and @Robertoh123456 for taking Raymond!


----------



## Robertoh123456

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I finally got enough courage to kick out Raymond and replace him with Tangy! Whenever I kick out a villager, i usually feel kind of guilty and my stomach will tend to hurt, yes I am getting sad over a literal game but surprisingly it didn’t this time
> im just super happy that I finally got my dreamie, Tangy! So cute, lil orange cat
> thank you @Foreverfox for Tangy and @Robertoh123456 for taking Raymond!


Tysm for ramond and happy to hear thath jou got tangy❤


----------



## Poppies_92

Thanks to bug catching I've been binge watching insects videos on YT, I don't know why I do it even when I get creep out and gets goosebumps lol Thanks Animal Crossing lol

[Sorry for lame silly rant, didn't want to make an forum post on this lol]


----------



## Valeris

SpaceTokki77 said:


> I finally got enough courage to kick out Raymond and replace him with Tangy! Whenever I kick out a villager, i usually feel kind of guilty and my stomach will tend to hurt, yes I am getting sad over a literal game but surprisingly it didn’t this time
> im just super happy that I finally got my dreamie, Tangy! So cute, lil orange cat ❤
> thank you @Foreverfox for Tangy and @Robertoh123456 for taking Raymond!


Sometimes you just have to take a chance on yourself. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Moritz

I'm time travelling to get art.
How they ever thought a normal person could complete their museum without cheating is beyond me. Been at this for 2 days and I still need 8 pieces. 

I also want a real copy of a certain bit of art for my house. Good luck to me for that one!!!

Got a huge collection of duplicates outside my museum though for my other half to have.


----------



## King koopa

HappyTails said:


> For a game that likes to pride itself on being a 'fun, relaxing game" they sure did add a lot of ANNOYING things to it. Like the spawn rate of Sea and Black Bass. Those two fish get in the way of everything and makes fishing extremely annoying.


I know this post is old, but I agree 1000000000000000000000000000%
This is what happens every single time I see a big fish in the sea.
Me: oh cool a rare fish! *fishes it up*
Animal crossing character: I caught a sea bass! It's at least a C+!
Me:  
I actually wasn't exaggerating, that happens every single time. If there was a nook miles reward for catching sea bass, mine would be over 1000 caught


----------



## Starboard

Moritz said:


> I also want a real copy of a certain bit of art for my house. Good luck to me for that one!!!



I wish Nook's cranny could sell some artsy items like paintings and statues. I hate that you can't buy more than one piece of art at a time from Redd, I created this "garden of statues" area before I realised I probably won't be able to fill it with statues until many years later. Ugh!

Also on a different note, if the devs never end up adding light brown or white hair I'm going to be convinced they're just mocking us lol. They're such obvious and simple things to implement to the point where it makes no sense that they're not there. I mean, what the heck, light brown is one of the most common hair colours in the world. New Leaf had it but the closest option in NH is not really a hair colour I usually see. Most of the colours aren't realistic. I am SO confused.


----------



## Livia

I wish the snow melted gradually throughout a few days instead of completely disappearing overnight.


----------



## JKDOS

Starboard said:


> Also on a different note, if the devs never end up adding light brown or white hair I'm going to be convinced they're just mocking us lol. They're such obvious and simple things to implement to the point where it makes no sense that they're not there. I mean, what the heck, light brown is one of the most common hair colours in the world. New Leaf had it but the closest option in NH is not really a hair colour I usually see. Most of the colours aren't realistic. I am SO confused.



I really wish we had true white hair. I do believe we may get it some day. We've gotten new hair, eye, and skin colors already, so I assume it's possible we can get more again someday.


----------



## Ganucci

Livia said:


> I wish the snow melted gradually throughout a few days instead of completely disappearing overnight.



I've wanted this since the first game! Hopefully one day we'll have this, although probably not in New Horizons.


----------



## maria110

I ordered the doll set but the lamps weren't available yet.  Bummer.


----------



## Flare

I just found that the hybrid islands and a big fish island were removed in update 1.2.0 and haven’t been re-added since then.  I’m surprised there hasn’t been a greater outrage over this.

Also I wish you could shovel up snowboys and be able to move them somewhere else. Also where’s snowman, snowmam, and snowtyke?


----------



## Starboard

Ohhh, I wish we could have things like these for our gardens!!! I know we have hedges already but we really need more fancy garden items, including the flower arch and topiaries from NL/HHD. We did get a stand from Turkey Day but the ones above are so much nicer. I wish they weren't all just for PC.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm trying to make a build... but mira won't go away..

she keeps walking in the way of my beach relaxing area....





she eventually went away, though :3


----------



## jim

even with the improved QOL features we got this game, i'm still baffled by some of the decisions nintendo made regarding user experience. really basic things like skipping to option menus and reducing the number of clicks to perform repetitve tasks. why, nintendo? why?


----------



## Moritz

I'm trying to kick Audie off my island but she just won't go!
Its always Tybalt or Hans or Becky.
I want them to stay. Audie is the one I want gone!


----------



## coldpotato

Starboard said:


> View attachment 358207
> Ohhh, I wish we could have things like these for our gardens!!! I know we have hedges already but we really need more fancy garden items, including the flower arch and topiaries from NL/HHD. We did get a stand from Turkey Day but the ones above are so much nicer. I wish they weren't all just for PC.



Wow at that castle type item. That reminds me there are so many huge, bulky items they release on Pocket camp that would look so much better in New Horizons! You can't even fit many of them in your little areas on pocket camp, so I don't get the point of releasing so many of them there instead.


----------



## Starboard

coldpotato said:


> Wow at that castle type item. That reminds me there are so many huge, bulky items they release on Pocket camp that would look so much better in New Horizons! You can't even fit many of them in your little areas on pocket camp, so I don't get the point of releasing so many of them there instead.


I agree, it seems like such a waste to make so many amazing items, when you have such a small area to display them and people are always switching them out for the newest thing anyway  Some of the things on Pocket Camp are just so beautiful and detailed I purposely avoid looking when I can.


----------



## Jam86

ughhhhh i need more villager spaces 


Spoiler: me complaining again



now i want all 6 sanrio characters but i have to get rid of katt and maple, i can always get those two back later if i really miss them so i'm not too upset about this
but my problem is choosing 1 more villager to go and it's between raymond and kyle, i reallllly wanna keep kyle but if i get rid of raymond i probably won't get him back til the new villager amiibo cards have been released (if i can even get his amiibo that is) 

can nintendo just give us more villager spaces already 


i'm gonna be a mess when zelda villagers return


----------



## nordskjev

I hate that moment when I don't have much time to play so when I come back to the game after some time there is so much weed on the island to pull out


----------



## TheDuke55

nordskjev said:


> I hate that moment when I don't have much time to play so when I come back to the game after some time there is so much weed on the island to pull out


I feel like that's just a day or two break for me. The weeds just spread so unrealistically.


----------



## maria110

Flower barf all over my island again.  Paying for time travel sins.


----------



## Valeris

maria110 said:


> Flower barf all over my island again.  Paying for time travel sins.


Think of it this way, once you get the warp pipes your time traveling becomes that much easier. Just carry one and put one near Nooks. Set one down when you have to sell or buy another shovel. That should cut your time down considerably.


----------



## John Wick

Once again, there is going to be a meteor shower and Celeste won't show because of K.K.

EVERY SINGLE ONE has been when K.K. is there.

Get rid of him to the beach, or just get rid of him altogether.

He blocks RS and he stops Celeste appearing during announced showers where she is meant to show up.


----------



## King koopa

John Wick said:


> Once again, there is going to be a meteor shower and Celeste won't show because of that uselers K.K.
> 
> Every SINGLE ONE has been when K.K. is there.
> 
> Blocker. :-/
> 
> Get rid of him.
> He blocks RS and he stops Celeste appearing.


I wish he was in a building because I was trying to give a gift to merengue but she was sitting and you can't give a villager who Is sitting gifts. @Nintendo please fix this.


----------



## Valeris

John Wick said:


> Once again, there is going to be a meteor shower and Celeste won't show because of K.K.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE ONE has been when K.K. is there.
> 
> Get rid of him to the beach, or just get rid of him altogether.
> 
> He blocks RS and he stops Celeste appearing during announced showers where she is meant to show up.


Is it true no villagers will ask to move out while he's there and that he blocks that as well?


----------



## Jaco

Koopadude100 said:


> I wish he was in a building because I was trying to give a gift to merengue but she was sitting and you can't give a villager who Is sitting gifts. @Nintendo please fix this.



Does anyone know if a villager will "un-sit" after they've started listening to KK?

I agree that moving him indoors (maybe to a Cafe...) makes a ton of sense.


----------



## Starboard

I wish the black rubber toe high-tops actually had a white toe. Firstly because I think the black+white is pretty iconic and secondly because from a distance the in-game ones just look like plain black shoes. 

At least you can sort of pretend the dark blue ones are black...


----------



## oak

Well I have to decide if I want to kick Mint for Tiffany even though I love Mint but I only have room for 1 snooty. I wish we could have 12 villager spaces even though everyone would be repeating the same lines but oh well. I wanted an all rabbit island but I love Mac & Nan too much.


----------



## Nooblord

These campers...

The last few campers I’ve had visit kept wanting to kick out Coco, but I didn’t want her to leave just yet since she was my only normal. Now that I have Eunice on my island and Coco’s picture I’m willing to have Coco move on.

Today I have Ike camping. I big grumpy bear. Yes please.
But nooooo, now that I’m ready for Coco to move on she’s no longer ready to move out.
Now Eunice is the one he’s trying to replace. My newest villager...

Why do these campers do this to me? Ugghhhh...


----------



## John Wick

Valeris said:


> Is it true no villagers will ask to move out while he's there and that he blocks that as well?


Not sure on that!

He does make it hard to interact with them, because they won't get up once they're sitting down.


----------



## TheDuke55

It would be nice if the Roost came back so KK could perform in the cafe. As things are now, whenever KK is performing the seats are always empty. Or just one villager is there to listen. So what is the point of it? The idea of KK being outside the RS to perform was to give off the performing to audience feeling, but mine never show up.


----------



## Licorice

TheDuke55 said:


> It would be nice if the Roost came back so KK could perform in the cafe. As things are now, whenever KK is performing the seats are always empty. Or just one villager is there to listen. So what is the point of it? The idea of KK being outside the RS to perform was to give off the performing to audience feeling, but mine never show up.


I agree! Why did they put him right in front of the door?? It’s so annoying.


----------



## Lullabynny

Less a ACNH Rant and more ACNH RELATED rant, I restarted today, I didn't move Raymond and Judy to a temp holding island so now I have to find them again and Im not looking forward to it. But I also feel happier. I have an orange airport AND a good residental service area.

Also I know this has been said a billion times but jesus the first week of the game is so slow. I time travel, but even still ots taken me an hour to get 15 donations for Blathers. Not helped that its winter still and theres 0 bugs.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

So I can wear whatever I want when it comes to dreaming someone’s island. But if those same clothes are stored in the magic wand and I try to dream with those, the game won’t allow me to see Luna. I really don’t understand why this blockade has to exist. In fact, there’s a few number of inconveniences when using the magic wand that I’m starting to question if it really has any benefits aside from easing up clothing storage.


----------



## Moritz

Becky just gave cherry a muscle suit and now I want to cry.
She is completely ruined. I should have just accepted the lose of friendship points and turned off the game. But I didn't think of that until too late and it already saved.


----------



## John Wick

I'm pissed that the Sanrio cards are pre sold out in Australia, and I only just found out about them.

I called Eb Games and they don't even know if they will get a restock.

I hate nintendo, they SUCK!


----------



## Valeris

John Wick said:


> I'm pissed that the Sanrio cards are pre sold out in Australia, and I only just found out about them.
> 
> I called Eb Games and they don't even know if they will get a restock.
> 
> I hate nintendo, they SUCK!


I wouldn't put the blame on Nintendo as much as I would resellers. The companies don't care, they get their money either way. It's just the people who actually enjoy what they make that end up with the short end of the stick. It's a shame there can't be some sort of regulation on resellers or a limit on how much they can buy at once. As for Nintendo, they have the numbers of how many copies this game has sold; they should have had adequate numbers based on that. That and from what I understand said cards work on New Leaf too which would increase the demand.


----------



## Livia

I hate when I’m trying to take a screenshot and I accidentally take a video instead. This probably wouldn’t happen if I used the camera app,  but sometimes I can’t use it because there are trees blocking my picture


----------



## maria110

I wish that, after you've done a Label challenge at least once, that her sisters would stop asking if you've met her.  I love visiting with Sable who is a favorite NPC except when she talks about Label.  It's sweet that Sable loves Label but Label is not a fav.


----------



## JKDOS

Livia said:


> I hate when I’m trying to take a screenshot and I accidentally take a video instead. This probably wouldn’t happen if I used the camera app,  but sometimes I can’t use it because there are trees blocking my picture



Play the video, open the menu, and press "save as screenshot"


----------



## yuckyrat

Are we positive that autosaves are completely randomized to just happen every few minutes because I accidentally trampled one of my golden roses and it autosaved and I swear this has happened before


----------



## Hug

Can we *PLEASE* have Quality of Life updates soon ?!


----------



## King koopa

I just realized that villagers don't clap for you when you play an instrument like they did in New leaf


----------



## maria110

Bough two DIY recipes today and then received them later today in the game.  Sigh. It's about time Colton forked over a flower recipe.  But where are all the other ones, villagers?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 28, 2021

While I'm typing stuff on this website, I can hear present balloons going over my player's head in the game (which is on the charger).  I keep wanting to get up and shoot them down in case they are something good but they are probably more fragrance sticks and full body tights.


----------



## John Wick

Got the Mario items and the pipes are so hideous and annoying, we can't even use them.

Not worth it.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Moritz said:


> Becky just gave cherry a muscle suit and now I want to cry.
> She is completely ruined. I should have just accepted the lose of friendship points and turned off the game. But I didn't think of that until too late and it already saved.



I've seen stuff like this, with people saying their villagers have been ruined because they received clothing, but I have to admit that I'm confused. I don't have New Horizons, but is there a reason why you can't just give Cherry whatever her old shirt was so she'll wear it again?


----------



## JKDOS

LoyalDragonfly said:


> I've seen stuff like this, with people saying their villagers have been ruined because they received clothing, but I have to admit that I'm confused. I don't have New Horizons, but is there a reason why you can't just give Cherry whatever her old shirt was so she'll wear it again?



Villagers have inventories and store things in the house too. Giving Cherry her old shirt means she will cycle between it and the muscle shirt fixing nothing, but also potentially breaking her house when she also stores one or the other inside on display


----------



## Lullabynny

With the Sanrio characters being re-released, I really feel they should increase the villager capacity from 10 to 15 and also allow for an "island expansion" or maybe even a hotel system of sorts. That way we can keep extra villagers but not have them take up space. Maybe bring back Pelly, Phyllis and Pete as the hotel staff idk. And make it optional, so the people with no room or who want less villagers don't have to get 15.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i hate when youre fishing and you get that one fish that bites and then instantly leaves. like you dont even get a chance and now ive got to start all over again :/


----------



## Poppies_92

Don't understand why we can't change our airport color, I wouldn't even mind if it cost us lots of bells/nmt or have to play for so many days to unlock such a feature.


----------



## Bluebellie

I have come to the realization that we will never get gyroids and dead trees


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Looking through the items, I have the feeling as if the team behind the game focusing a bit too much on outdoor items. Like the Festivale and Mario items for example, most of them seem to work much better when placed somewhere on your island rather than inside your house. I really hope that the next update after the Sanrio one giving us more indoor themed items. I would like to have some new non-special themed tables, TVs, sofas and such, as I start to have struggle decoration my houses without using the same 5 items over and over again.


----------



## yuckyrat

Forgot that Nintendo hates us and time traveled back to tomorrow so I could order the Mario items and have them today, but it's locked so they're only for sale starting today... So I have to wait, unnecessarily.


----------



## Bluebellie

Out of all the things they could bring back, they are bringing back the ugly Mario furniture. I know others like it, but not me.

None of the items I will be using.
Every update seems to bring back the furniture sets I liked the least on new leaf. Mario, Mermaid, etc. 


No rococo, gorgeous, or sloppy yet.


----------



## Valeris

Bluebellie said:


> Out of all the things they could bring back, they are bringing back the ugly Mario furniture. I know others like it, but not me.
> 
> None of the items I will be using.
> Every update seems to bring back the furniture sets I liked the least on new leaf. Mario, Mermaid, etc.
> 
> 
> No rococo, gorgeous, or sloppy yet.


The Rococo furniture set were some of my favorite items. You'd better believe if they come back I'm checking Nook's every day. Just take my bells.


----------



## maria110

I really need dead trees for my gothic island.  Why are there no dead trees?


----------



## Valeris

maria110 said:


> I really need dead trees for my gothic island.  Why are there no dead trees?


I hear that. I want to recreate Mordavia from Quest for Glory 4 and without dead trees it's not happening.


----------



## maria110

I'm stuck at 96 villager photos.  My current crop of villagers are not in a forgiving mood about my recent time travel escapades.


----------



## Bluebellie

My spoiled turnip is not creating an ant Conga line


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well we are in March 2021 and guess what the game still plays the same as ever before. No changes have been made and not much has really improved since the game came out last year in 2020. I am just wondering what is taking so long for Nintendo to make quality of life changes to this game? How much longer can we wait for improvements?


----------



## maria110

Why are the Sanrio villager cards only available at Target.  ☹  It would be better if they were more widely available and also plentiful.  I hate it when companies create false scarcity to drive sales.


----------



## Poppies_92

maria110 said:


> Why are the Sanrio villager cards only available at Target.  ☹  It would be better if they were more widely available and also plentiful.  I hate it when companies create false scarcity to drive sales.



I hope they're easy to come buy, I always have a hard time getting Amiibos that are store exclusive ;[


----------



## AkaneDeath

Is it just me or does checking the furniture in villagers homes not give you anything anymore? In NL if you’d check the wardrobes and stuff in your villagers homes they’d sometimes mention furniture or clothes they weren’t using anymore and let you have it.


----------



## Starboard

I turned on my game, and when Isabelle did her speech I saw it was raining on the window then shut it off 

I can't believe I'm avoiding rain. I love when it rains or snows. But it's the dumb flowers. I just wish you could pluck them instead of riddling your island with holes and breaking your shovel. Or that they'd spawn less. But even half as many would still be annoying.

Or I wish the game didn't autosave so I could just run around and take some pictures then not save so nothing gets watered.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I start to wonder if we finally getting an actual explanation for the existence of the dock this year. It's been almost a year after the game's release and we still don't know for what that thing is actually there. Like, is it just decoration? Why does it comes in different sizes? Will it get some use one day like the secret beach got one for Redd showing up there? A logical step would probably be an summer update with Kapp'n showing up there and the return of Tortimer Island (or whoever gets their own island this time). I just want to know what's up with that stupid dock.



maria110 said:


> I really need dead trees for my gothic island.  Why are there no dead trees?


I just started to redesign a part of my island to make it look like as if it got destroyed after an alien invasion and dead trees would have helped a lot to make that area looking more realistic. I don't understand why they added at first dead trees along with perfect & tropical fruits in NL if they just get removed in the next main game anyway. I sure hope they are on Nintendo's "Things that got removed, but will be added later via updates" list, otherwise I will be really disappointed...


----------



## bebebese

Sweetley said:


> I start to wonder if we finally getting an actual explanation for the existence of the dock this year. It's been almost a year after the game's release and we still don't know for what that thing is actually there. Like, is it just decoration? Why does it comes in different sizes? Will it get some use one day like the secret beach got one for Redd showing up there? A logical step would probably be an summer update with Kapp'n showing up there and the return of Tortimer Island (or whoever gets their own island this time). I just want to know what's up with that stupid dock.


I was wondering about this too! It could be that it's just for pier fish, though  I hope not, that would be super disappointing. 

Something else that stuck with me was how in the direct before the game launched, it said there were plans for additional amiibo support, with the specific example of DJ K.K. They could've picked that one at random but I still think it's weird. It would be nice if there were more to to with the NPC amiibo than just photopia.


----------



## Moritz

Starboard said:


> I turned on my game, and when Isabelle did her speech I saw it was raining on the window then shut it off
> 
> I can't believe I'm avoiding rain. I love when it rains or snows. But it's the dumb flowers. I just wish you could pluck them instead of riddling your island with holes and breaking your shovel. Or that they'd spawn less. But even half as many would still be annoying.
> 
> Or I wish the game didn't autosave so I could just run around and take some pictures then not save so nothing gets watered.


If you don't want new flowers to spawn just put down an invisible custom path around them.
I've done it on my island and haven't had a single out of place flower since.


----------



## JKDOS

Sweetley said:


> I start to wonder if we finally getting an actual explanation for the existence of the dock this year. It's been almost a year after the game's release and we still don't know for what that thing is actually there. Like, is it just decoration? Why does it comes in different sizes? Will it get some use one day like the secret beach got one for Redd showing up there? A logical step would probably be an summer update with Kapp'n showing up there and the return of Tortimer Island (or whoever gets their own island this time). I just want to know what's up with that stupid dock.



The dock is just a place to get rare fish, like the Mahi-Mahi. It comes in different sizes because it's just apart of the RNG selection the game does for each acre of the beach. It takes a lot of resets to get the perfect town, which includes pier, beach rocks, peninsula, airport color, town fruit, river outlets, and Resident Services location. With the introduction of sea plane, I don't see Kappn's boat coming back. We take the sea plane to enter the island at the beginning of the game, to visit Harv's island, to visit NMT islands, and to visit friends. If we get Tortimer's island, we'll likely fly there too where we'll meet Kapp'n.

The dock could be used someday for Kapp'n, but at this point, I wouldn't look at the dock as currently existing without a purpose. Other than serving as a rare fishing spot, it also adds to the scenery.




Starboard said:


> I turned on my game, and when Isabelle did her speech I saw it was raining on the window then shut it off
> 
> I can't believe I'm avoiding rain. I love when it rains or snows. But it's the dumb flowers. I just wish you could pluck them instead of riddling your island with holes and breaking your shovel. Or that they'd spawn less. But even half as many would still be annoying.
> 
> Or I wish the game didn't autosave so I could just run around and take some pictures then not save so nothing gets watered.



If you TT to the previous hour, the rain will come back..


----------



## JKDOS

SoraFan23 said:


> Well we are in March 2021 and guess what the game still plays the same as ever before. No changes have been made and not much has really improved since the game came out last year in 2020. I am just wondering what is taking so long for Nintendo to make quality of life changes to this game? How much longer can we wait for improvements?



I agree more or less the game hasn't really improved all that much since they brought the Dream Suite back in July. Everything after has just been some kind of event. Other than pumpkins, if you choose to continue growing them, none of the Holidays are affecting your average playthrough day by day. I could boot up v1.4 of the game and not miss much.

However, that said, Nintendo didn't have to give us Mario items with a working teleportation pipe no less, but they did, and they didn't have to bring back Sanrio villagers with Sanrio items, but they are. All I can say is 2021 is starting to look very promising for New Horizons to me. I guess we'll know more when the March update trailer drops. Will it be just Sanrio and adding Bunny Day to 2021, or will there be more? What about April and onwards? With the holidays out of the way for the most part, Nintendo will likely be doing more each month other than "here's another holiday".

Without so much focus on Holiday events, maybe the team will have more free time to be able to invest into improvements and explore new ideas. If there was a road map, it would probably look like this.

Year 1:
- Game release
- Priority/Focus: Get the big holidays in the game. (These things were likely delayed from release so they didn't have to hold the game back further. So they became top priority after release)

Year 2:
Priority/Focus: Implement new features and improvements.


----------



## azurill

I know I have said this before but I really miss the flower arch. I’m trying to decorate for spring and I like to place arches. The flower arch would be perfect.


----------



## Bluebellie

I don’t like bamboo trees. I have mostly finished decorating the land area of my island and still haven’t figured out where to place these. I feel like I should, but they are so ugly.


----------



## bam94-

Is it just me or is there like... a large amount of empty space around each item that you place? I don’t know how to explain it but when my character walks around things or through arches that are 1 space wide, it glitches and doesn’t make a smooth movement. You know? Like everything placed seems to have such a big footprint of empty space.


----------



## JKDOS

bam94- said:


> Is it just me or is there like... a large amount of empty space around each item that you place? I don’t know how to explain it but when my character walks around things or through arches that are 1 space wide, it glitches and doesn’t make a smooth movement. You know? Like everything placed seems to have such a big footprint of empty space.



I know what you mean. It might be because the items are using the full size of their grid whether their size appears to or not. Since your character is 1x1, they will collide with nearby grid spaces that are occupied. The Festivale Garland is the only item in the game I know of that can use 0.5 of the grid. You can see this if you highlight the item in design mode while in your house. A blue border will surround the furniture. 

Festivale Garland vs regular sofa (for example)



 



Since 0.5 is possible, it would be nice if Nintendo could update items to take advantage of this more often where possible.


----------



## Peach_Jam

I really wish we could place trees on the edges of cliffs or at the base of them. It wastes space and limits how I can position some items :c also wish we could still sit on certain chairs without having to put a lot of space in front of them like the log chair or baby chair.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I know there’s already the Sanrio thread, but I want to rant.

With the extreme popularity of New Horizons, you’d think they would have preorders or something for the Sanrio cards in North America. It’s really aggravating. I am dying to invite Toby to my island as he was a villager I always wanted in New Leaf but never got the chance to invite him. Now I’m worried that scalpers/bots will get to all of the cards and I won’t have anywhere to turn to other than the $100 packs on eBay. I’m incredibly disappointed that Nintendo/Target hasn’t made more of an effort to give us more information on how or where to get them and when we can expect them other than Target saying “Available 3/26” on Twitter. Can you be more specific??! Do I get them online or in-store? Will there be pre-orders? If so, when will the pre-orders be available?


----------



## Livia

Bluebellie said:


> I don’t like bamboo trees. I have mostly finished decorating the land area of my island and still haven’t figured out where to place these. I feel like I should, but they are so ugly.


Same. I don’t have bamboo trees on either of my islands because I don't like them


----------



## azurill

Plainbluetees said:


> I know there’s already the Sanrio thread, but I want to rant.
> 
> With the extreme popularity of New Horizons, you’d think they would have preorders or something for the Sanrio cards in North America. It’s really aggravating. I am dying to invite Toby to my island as he was a villager I always wanted in New Leaf but never got the chance to invite him. Now I’m worried that scalpers/bots will get to all of the cards and I won’t have anywhere to turn to other than the $100 packs on eBay. I’m incredibly disappointed that Nintendo/Target hasn’t made more of an effort to give us more information on how or where to get them and when we can expect them other than Target saying “Available 3/26” on Twitter. Can you be more specific??! Do I get them online or in-store? Will there be pre-orders? If so, when will the pre-orders be available?


Agree it is really frustrating not knowing any more information. As much as I want these cards I’m sure I will not be able to get them. It’s sad that they are giving more furniture that not many people will be able to get themselves. They seem to really want people to trade for everything. People are willing to pay for the cards so there is no reason to not release enough cards for everyone.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

azurill said:


> Agree it is really frustrating not knowing any more information. As much as I want these cards I’m sure I will not be able to get them. It’s sad that they are giving more furniture that not many people will be able to get themselves. They seem to really want people to trade for everything. People are willing to pay for the cards so there is no reason to not release enough cards for everyone.


Personally, watching Nintendo with Pokemon Cards and knowing that blank tags are inexpensive, I really struggle to understand how the AC cards aren't more numerous. And if it is because they don't sell well because of the second market.. then why doesn't Nintendo try another method instead of attempting a re-print.
I mean, considering how large the second market is, Nintendo creating an app with fees for amiibos would be a nice way to reduce the second market while Nintendo still getting profit.


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Personally, watching Nintendo with Pokemon Cards and knowing that blank tags are inexpensive, I really struggle to understand how the AC cards aren't more numerous. And if it is because they don't sell well because of the second market.. then why doesn't Nintendo try another method instead of attempting a re-print.
> I mean, considering how large the second market is, Nintendo creating an app with fees for amiibos would be a nice way to reduce the second market while Nintendo still getting profit.


It would be great if Nintendo did something about the second market. An app for amiibos would be great. Some people would probably pay for it that way. Hopefully people can trade for the villagers for those that want them and can’t get the cards.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i was so excited for the sanrio characters and sets for about a minute but then i realized i dont live anywhere near a target, i dont want to drive two hours away to get a pack of cards that will probably be all gone by the time i get there anyways and preorders are probably going to be sold out fast if theyre doing that

so im just setting myself up to never get the couple of dreamies or sets and its so disappointing. i dont want to have to shell out so much money to get the cards from a scalper or a ton of bells or nmt from other people. its ridiculous

im someone who has done over 500 trades on nookazon and honestly im tired of trading


----------



## Moritz

Can't lie, the idea of an app for amiibo is one I really dislike.
At least with real amiibo cards I have a physical product to keep. To not have anything to show for my money other than a villager feels kinda like a scummy cash grab. It would just be micro transactions.

Phones are unable to work as amiibo anyway.
They can write amiibo, and connect to your switch as a controller to trick the switch into thinking you have an amiibo, but you can't ever put it against the controller and make it think you have an amiibo.
This means they would probably have to put it in the nintendo app and by extention the game itself working as an advertisement for them.


----------



## bebebese

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> i was so excited for the sanrio characters and sets for about a minute but then i realized i dont live anywhere near a target, i dont want to drive two hours away to get a pack of cards that will probably be all gone by the time i get there anyways and preorders are probably going to be sold out fast if theyre doing that
> 
> so im just setting myself up to never get the couple of dreamies or sets and its so disappointing. i dont want to have to shell out so much money to get the cards from a scalper or a ton of bells or nmt from other people. its ridiculous
> 
> im someone who has done over 500 trades on nookazon and honestly im tired of trading


Hopefully you can get a real set but I can personally attest to getting a set of bootleg coins/tokens/tags from etsy or the like. I wouldn't give scalpers the time of day and if nintendo don't want peoples' money, at least it can go to a small seller instead.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

bebebese said:


> Hopefully you can get a real set but I can personally attest to getting a set of bootleg coins/tokens/tags from etsy or the like. I wouldn't give scalpers the time of day and if nintendo don't want peoples' money, at least it can go to a small seller instead.



To be honest I’m surprised there isn’t way more talk about bootlegging the sanrio sets, because pretty much anyone could do it at home. Unless they’re a hardcore collector of AC items, I don’t see why someone would want to get stressed out about purchasing a set of cards that essentially just contains barely a megabyte’s worth of information


----------



## Starboard

Moritz said:


> If you don't want new flowers to spawn just put down an invisible custom path around them.
> I've done it on my island and haven't had a single out of place flower since.


I guess I might end up doing that. The only reason I haven't yet is that I can't work up the energy to lay a path around each flower, as there are hundreds and they're scattered around individually. Plus most of my grass would end up sounding really weird when I run...

But yeah, I might end up resorting to that.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Moritz said:


> Can't lie, the idea of an app for amiibo is one I really dislike.
> At least with real amiibo cards I have a physical product to keep. To not have anything to show for my money other than a villager feels kinda like a scummy cash grab. It would just be micro transactions.
> 
> Phones are unable to work as amiibo anyway.
> They can write amiibo, and connect to your switch as a controller to trick the switch into thinking you have an amiibo, but you can't ever put it against the controller and make it think you have an amiibo.
> This means they would probably have to put it in the nintendo app and by extention the game itself working as an advertisement for them.


Not really.  If the app has the data, you pay a fee for each data and then put it on a blank tag that is widely available for multiple uses. It is still a physical product. And if you phone can't do that, there are readers and writers that can be bought and plugged in to a computer or your phone. It could be advertised as a diy thing that just hopped outside of your island. They could sell little kits with cut out things for your cards or whatever.
I mean.. it is a more available way. May not be perfect, but better that what is going on now.

The other option is a paid DLC pack that is fully digital and would be a higher price and would only work for one game.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

JKDOS said:


> The dock is just a place to get rare fish, like the Mahi-Mahi. It comes in different sizes because it's just apart of the RNG selection the game does for each acre of the beach. It takes a lot of resets to get the perfect town, which includes pier, beach rocks, peninsula, airport color, town fruit, river outlets, and Resident Services location. With the introduction of sea plane, I don't see Kappn's boat coming back. We take the sea plane to enter the island at the beginning of the game, to visit Harv's island, to visit NMT islands, and to visit friends. If we get Tortimer's island, we'll likely fly there too where we'll meet Kapp'n.
> 
> The dock could be used someday for Kapp'n, but at this point, I wouldn't look at the dock as currently existing without a purpose. Other than serving as a rare fishing spot, it also adds to the scenery.


Perhaps I just hoped too much that the dock would ever become more meaningful than just being that one spot where you can catch a handful of rare fish after wasting who knows how much bait. And while I do get the point that the sea plane could technically bring us everywhere, I would like it if there was another place which can only be reached via a boat, which is maybe not known by Tom Nook and the dodos, hence why you can't go there with the plane. Like, that Kapp'n shows up and tells you that you got an invitation from a neighbor island, which turns out be Tortimer Island or someone else's island. Besides, the use of boats would give NH a bit more of that "island feeling" and some variety of how to reach other places would be nice, as just using the sea plane every time would become boring imo.


----------



## BlueberryDream

I wish new horizons had public works projects like in new leaf (or they could just add more nook miles items). I loved the bells, different town hall looks, fairytale bridges etc


----------



## AkaneDeath

I will never have three stars. There will never be enough flowers to please Isabelle.


----------



## TheDuke55

I haven't played today, but I did boot the game up a little bit before bed last night. And the 5 items a day limit is so noticeable and a glaring flaw with all the Mario stuff. Was this limit set in place to give the illusion of play time by having/thinking we'd all wait day after day to order 5 more items off the Mario list?

This restriction is so unnecessary. At the very least, they should had made it 10 a day. 5 is way too low.


----------



## annex

AkaneDeath said:


> I will never have three stars. There will never be enough flowers to please Isabelle.


She always says you need more flowers. It's very frustrating. My daughter started putting random furniture around her town. Not a ton, but would put a few items in empty spaces. She also made sure to clean up everything. It worked. I couldn't seem to get 5 star until I picked up the little hearts and star fragments I was using to decorate my town. I didn't know those counted. As soon as I cleaned up, I had 5 stars.


----------



## AkaneDeath

annex said:


> She always says you need more flowers. It's very frustrating. My daughter started putting random furniture around her town. Not a ton, but would put a few items in empty spaces. She also made sure to clean up everything. It worked. I couldn't seem to get 5 star until I picked up the little hearts and star fragments I was using to decorate my town. I didn't know those counted. As soon as I cleaned up, I had 5 stars.


I'll try that! Thanks! I'm trying to unlock terraforming and it's becoming incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Moritz

kazujina said:


> To be honest I’m surprised there isn’t way more talk about bootlegging the sanrio sets, because pretty much anyone could do it at home. Unless they’re a hardcore collector of AC items, I don’t see why someone would want to get stressed out about purchasing a set of cards that essentially just contains barely a megabyte’s worth of information


I have an app on my phone where I connect it to my switch and it thinks its a pro controller.
From there I use the amiibo files on my phone on the app and boom they're at my campsite. No fuss, no cards, no printing, no cost, no effort.

I will try and buy the legit amiibo but I'm not stressed if I can't.
The only downside to using my app is that it's not future proof and doesn't work with new leaf.
Thats why I still have the real amiibos of all my favourite villagers. Paid a fortune for Tybalts amiibo as that set didn't get reprinted 

I dont think anyone should feel guilty about using an app or home printed cards. Especially if they can't get hold of the official product.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I should've said this way back before New Horizons got released, but ever since I watched the direct and saw that they'll be providing free updates, I feared that the game would be lacking in a lot of ways and unfortunately, it seems to be the case, even almost a year after release. On top of that, there should've been some quality of life fixes that should've addressed the issues of this game. My opinion for New Horizons is slowly shifting in the other direction, and not in a positive way.


----------



## JKDOS

Currently we're allowed to order 5 items from Nook Shopping and 5 items from the Nook Miles redemption for a total of 10 orders per day. I think Nintendo should stop separating the limit and just combine them. I rarely ever order things with Nook Miles anymore, so it would be great to have that extra 5 for ordering from the catalog


----------



## Arckaniel

not really a rant but i want the dead trees back! would be cool on my witchier side of my island!


----------



## Moritz

Char.
If you do not show up, I swear to god I will drain the rivers. 
The game is meant to be fun not stressful.
So much bait... so much bait...


----------



## Bluebellie

I struggle placing items next to bridges.

I’m starting to dislike my bridges.


----------



## yuckyrat

When I opened my game today, Gayle's Lace-Up Dress was gone, and she was just wearing a boring, blank shirt... 







What could've caused this? Did another villager gift it to her, or did she just have it and decide to change?


----------



## Matt0106

yuckyrat said:


> When I opened my game today, Gayle's Lace-Up Dress was gone, and she was just wearing a boring, blank shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could've caused this? Did another villager gift it to her, or did she just have it and decide to change?


I know that Hornsby and Skye will wear a blue one if they were doing yoga at some point prior. Don't worry, she'll put regular clothes back on at some point.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm going insane trying to catch a golden stag. it's the only bug i'm missing. i was in august at 2 am for hours upon hours. then i went to 5 pm. then to nook miles islands and cut down all trees except the coconut ones. then i went to to july at 7 pm. then to july 11 pm. i have spent the last few real life days only hunting for the golden stag. i haven't even seen one. i really want to finish my bug encyclopedia but this is breaking me.

i'm working on getting all fish too but at least there is bait for that. i'm sure catching all the fish i'm missing is going to kill me as well but like..... i'm walking up and down the beach for hours and catching everything except for golden stags ahhhhh. the worst thing would be if i finally found one and just scared it away. i would probably die. i wish they were less rare. i remember in new leaf you could just go to the island and find a bunch of rare bugs pretty easily, i caught several golden stags in that game and i wasn't even actively going for completing the museum. why is it so insanely hard


----------



## Poppies_92

The beetles times are just to late or early to catch, luckily I was off work due to covid during the summer and was able to be up late catching them. I spend hours on one mystery island catching them lol


----------



## visibleghost

i'm going to cry i just finished doing other things and found AND CAUGHT a golden stag. i legitimately have tears in my eyes. this has been intense. i can FINALLY stop having my game set at night ;W;W;W;


----------



## azurill

visibleghost said:


> i'm going to cry i just finished doing other things and found AND CAUGHT a golden stag. i legitimately have tears in my eyes. this has been intense. i can FINALLY stop having my game set at night ;W;W;W;


Congratulations I felt the same way when o finally caught the golden stag.


----------



## tupacula

Being patient with villagers who go _out of their way _to be in _my way _while I’m terraforming is becoming a test of character. LOL


----------



## JKDOS

Moritz said:


> Char.
> If you do not show up, I swear to god I will drain the rivers.
> The game is meant to be fun not stressful.
> So much bait... so much bait...



Are you checking on the cliff tops?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021

I want to be able to have trees on the side of buildings. It works for items, so I'm not sure why trees aren't allow. I find a nice location to put things, but turns out the trees are in the way. The scenery doesn't look as good. 

Example


----------



## Moritz

JKDOS said:


> Are you checking on the cliff tops?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021
> 
> I want to be able to have trees on the side of buildings. It works for items, so I'm not sure why trees aren't allow. I find a nice location to put things, but turns out the trees are in the way. The scenery doesn't look as good.
> 
> Example
> 
> View attachment 359495
> View attachment 359497


Yeah it was exclusively where I was looking.
Got one eventually and completed my museum with it.
You wouldn't think that that one fish would cause me so much trouble it would be the very last fish I needed, even after every other clifftop fish like the golden trout 

But its done now so I'm happy


----------



## VanitasFan26

I need to rant about this but Tom Nook in this game is the most irrelevant character of all time. Let me explain why. Ever since you unlocked the Terraforming App on your Nookphone he really hasn't been useful anymore. Especially after when you used him for making Bridges and inclines. After 1 year of playing this game I barely even talk to him. His so called "What should I do" is pointless because all he says is "I can't think of anything else for you to do". This is the part that really made me annoyed because I thought in the beginning there would be more later on for Tom Nook to tell you more stuff, but the last time he was relevant was during the May Day event last year. Then he did show up during the New Years Celebration but thats it. 

If only Tom Nook was used more for is "What should I do"? feature he would say different things so you would get different rewards and it will give you another reason to keep talking to him. I know Nook Miles is all you get but still I wanted more variety of rewards other than that. Isabelle suffers from the same issue and she doesn't really do much other than repeat the same announcements about her personal life and how there is no news today. Resident Services as a whole becomes more pointless after you are finished making your island. The only time you go there is the use the ATM. May I ask why can't there be any other ATMs in different places?


----------



## JKDOS

SoraFan23 said:


> I need to rant about this but Tom Nook in this game is the most irrelevant character of all time. Let me explain why. Ever since you unlocked the Terraforming App on your Nookphone he really hasn't been useful anymore. Especially after when you used him for making Bridges and inclines. After 1 year of playing this game I barely even talk to him. His so called "What should I do" is pointless because all he says is "I can't think of anything else for you to do". This is the part that really made me annoyed because I thought in the beginning there would be more later on for Tom Nook to tell you more stuff, but the last time he was relevant was during the May Day event last year. Then he did show up during the New Years Celebration but thats it.
> 
> If only Tom Nook was used more for is "What should I do"? feature he would say different things so you would get different rewards and it will give you another reason to keep talking to him. I know Nook Miles is all you get but still I wanted more variety of rewards other than that. Isabelle suffers from the same issue and she doesn't really do much other than repeat the same announcements about her personal life and how there is no news today. Resident Services as a whole becomes more pointless after you are finished making your island. The only time you go there is the use the ATM. May I ask why can't there be any other ATMs in different places?



Tom Nook's morning announcements were the best. Having them outside and with a calm version of Nook's theme song playing was very appealing to me. When Tom Nook was the leader of the island, it felt great. Now he feels like a lifeless side character whose only purpose is to let me move buildings. I wish he could have the announcements back or maybe let Isabelle run the town hall and have a new job. It would be cool to see him running Nook's Cranny like good old times.

Also, why can't Tom Nook take the 50,000 moving fees from our savings account? It's annoying to have to withdraw 50,000 before trying to move a building.

Tom Nook was more less the same in New Leaf TBH. After you upgraded your house, there was no reason to ever talk to him again.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

really wanna play animal crossing right now but... there's just nothing to do ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  Kinda crazy to think that it's been a year already


----------



## Starboard

I wish you could sort the clothes in your wardrobe, I want to have all my short sleeve things together, all my sweaters together, all my denim together, etc. It looks like a mess in alphabetical order.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Why do villagers only ever want to gift one another horrendous things? This is probably kind of diabolical, but I wish we could stealth replace gifts. Whenever a villager gives me something to deliver, I've gotten to the point where I have to open it up and check it, because it's usually some ridiculous jockey outfit or a mummy costume or whatever. If I don't want the recipient to wear it, in the trash it goes. Then my friendship with the gift-giver takes a hit, and I feel terrible when they get upset with me, as I should I suppose  Sometimes I wish I could open the gift, replace it with something useful and then rewrap it! I'm sure their relationships would be far improved if they were receiving gifts they actually liked. Like come on Shep, what made you think Sylvana would want a fireman's uniform?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Cloudandshade said:


> Why do villagers only ever want to gift one another horrendous things? This is probably kind of diabolical, but I wish we could stealth replace gifts. Whenever a villager gives me something to deliver, I've gotten to the point where I have to open it up and check it, because it's usually some ridiculous jockey outfit or a mummy costume or whatever. If I don't want the recipient to wear it, in the trash it goes. Then my friendship with the gift-giver takes a hit, and I feel terrible when they get upset with me, as I should I suppose  Sometimes I wish I could open the gift, replace it with something useful and then rewrap it! I'm sure their relationships would be far improved if they were receiving gifts they actually liked. Like come on Shep, what made you think Sylvana would want a fireman's uniform?


I also hate it when villagers come up to me saying "Oh I got into a fight with (whatever villager name) and I was wondering if you can deliver this gift to them" I told them no and they said "Oh its okay I'm the one who started it so I will do it" I mean really? Why do villagers treat you like a delivery person?


----------



## sushicatlikesart

I finally got to 4 stars and isabelle lowered it back to 3. I'm getting tired of this. I covered my island in flowers, added fencing, crafted items.
My island is 80% done and only 3 stars. I don't know what this dog wants from me.


----------



## Cloudandshade

SoraFan23 said:


> I also hate it when villagers come up to me saying "Oh I got into a fight with (whatever villager name) and I was wondering if you can deliver this gift to them" I told them no and they said "Oh its okay I'm the one who started it so I will do it" I mean really? Why do villagers treat you like a delivery person?



For real - they need to learn to deal with conflict like adults. Settle your own arguments, you cowards!


----------



## JKDOS

sushicatlikesart said:


> I finally got to 4 stars and isabelle lowered it back to 3. I'm getting tired of this. I covered my island in flowers, added fencing, crafted items.
> My island is 80% done and only 3 stars. I don't know what this dog wants from me.



Does Isabelle complain about anything? A complaint is worth −1 star, so you may still technically have 4 stars.

3-stars are actually pretty much guaranteed once you have 10 villagers. So I think it's safe to assume you're being docked a star right now. Make sure you don't have items dropped on the ground (Stars, Stones, Sticks, and Shells are fine). Make sure you didn't clutter any areas with furniture or block traffic in some areas. Make sure you don't have more than 220 trees/shrubs as well. Isabelle will tell you the exact reason if you're unsure what it is.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Cloudandshade said:


> Why do villagers only ever want to gift one another horrendous things? This is probably kind of diabolical, but I wish we could stealth replace gifts. Whenever a villager gives me something to deliver, I've gotten to the point where I have to open it up and check it, because it's usually some ridiculous jockey outfit or a mummy costume or whatever. If I don't want the recipient to wear it, in the trash it goes. Then my friendship with the gift-giver takes a hit, and I feel terrible when they get upset with me, as I should I suppose  Sometimes I wish I could open the gift, replace it with something useful and then rewrap it! I'm sure their relationships would be far improved if they were receiving gifts they actually liked. Like come on Shep, what made you think Sylvana would want a fireman's uniform?



 There's actually no friendship point penalty if you decline any request from a villager, such-as nickname, greeting, catchphrase, delivery, selling your item, buy their item, etc. So feel free to decline them.


----------



## Cloudandshade

JKDOS said:


> There's actually no friendship point penalty if you decline any request from a villager, such-as nickname, greeting, catchphrase, delivery, selling your item, buy their item, etc. So feel free to decline them.



Yes, I know there's no deduction from declining the request in the first place, but I guess I'm always worried that the gift will end up getting delivered regardless somehow? I've definitely had villagers show up wearing outfits that I never delivered to them, so I worry about where else they might have gotten them. I've also found gifting to be a bit glitchy in the past, like when they receive an outfit and you tell them it doesn't look good on them, but it ends up in their wardrobe anyway! I really am far too controlling when it comes to villager outfits!


----------



## JKDOS

Cloudandshade said:


> Yes, I know there's no deduction from declining the request in the first place, but I guess I'm always worried that the gift will end up getting delivered regardless somehow? I've definitely had villagers show up wearing outfits that I never delivered to them, so I worry about where else they might have gotten them



Villagers have workout outfits, yoga outfits, as well as snow outfits and rain outfits. Declined delivery requests will not be completed by the requesting villager. Maybe they can swap clothing while they having conversations with each other? If the villager came from the void, they will have whatever gifts the previous player(s) have gave them. They can also were any designs you have on display at Able Sisters.



Cloudandshade said:


> like when they receive an outfit and you tell them it doesn't look good on them, but it ends up in their wardrobe anyway!



If you tell them it doesn't look good, they will still wear it on later, and wear it almost all the time later if it's in their favorite color or style.


----------



## Peach_Jam

ah it would be nice if we could wrap presents into a box form like how villagers gift you stuff in the mail. To differentiate them, presents we wrap can have a different ribbon color. Also I wish we would rotate the camera when "imagining" how houses, bridges, and inclines look before confirming.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Wish there was a way to firmly control what outfits the villagers wear and the furniture in there house. I’ve never allowed mine to change either, I once powered down the game when one of my dreamies was given clothes during a delivery I did and it thankfully didn’t save it.
Makes me feel a bit guilty being such an iron-fisted tyrant by doing that, but if I did let them do that, their houses would become a mismatch of really ugly furniture, and they would be wearing stuff that doesn’t look good on them. And complaining to Isabelle doesn’t fix that at all from what I hear, even from custom clothes.

I’d dress them up more if we actually were able to change their outfits when we want, and then restore them to their defaults if we feel like it. And I’d give them furniture if we could control where it goes...


----------



## Moritz

The Loyal Rat said:


> Wish there was a way to firmly control what outfits the villagers wear and the furniture in there house. I’ve never allowed mine to change either, I once powered down the game when one of my dreamies was given clothes during a delivery I did and it thankfully didn’t save it.
> Makes me feel a bit guilty being such an iron-fisted tyrant by doing that, but if I did let them do that, their houses would become a mismatch of really ugly furniture, and they would be wearing stuff that doesn’t look good on them. And complaining to Isabelle doesn’t fix that at all from what I hear, even from custom clothes.
> 
> I’d dress them up more if we actually were able to change their outfits when we want, and then restore them to their defaults if we feel like it. And I’d give them furniture if we could control where it goes...


There is such a simple change nintendo could make to fix this problem.
When the villager asks how the shirt looks and you tell them it's horrible, and then they take it off saying "let's just pretend this never happened"... not have them wear it again 2 days later.

Such a misleading interaction


----------



## Cloudandshade

JKDOS said:


> Villagers have workout outfits, yoga outfits, as well as snow outfits and rain outfits. Declined delivery requests will not be completed by the requesting villager. Maybe they can swap clothing while they having conversations with each other? If the villager came from the void, they will have whatever gifts the previous player(s) have gave them. They can also were any designs you have on display at Able Sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> If you tell them it doesn't look good, they will still wear it on later, and wear it almost all the time later if it's in their favorite color or style.



I've never had a villager come from the void, and I know about the workout, Able designs and weather outfits. That's interesting about the potential for them to swap outfits during conversations though, I wonder if that's possible. I've never been able to come up with another explanation, and if they can swap catchphrases that way, then why not outfits? They're determined to get around my dress codes however they can!


----------



## 5pmtheme

trying to place trees in this game is so frustrating. the rule about having to be X amount of space away from the edge of a cliff is especially infuriating. just let me put a tree by the side of a cliff with rounded or curved edges!!! there is very clearly obviously space there if i can plant a flower or place a pattern!!! it's genuinely one of the stupidest parts of this game, and it can make terraforming feel like pulling teeth.


----------



## yuckyrat

TFW you have to go tattle to Isabelle to wash your villagers' mouths out with soap bc they copied another villager's catchphrase.


----------



## Moritz

So 2 weeks ago I bought an amiibo on ebay.
It never even got sent.
So I asked for a refund. Not heard anything from the seller.
So now I opened a case with ebay.

Okay fine so I only lost £4 on this, but I also had to order another card and the price went up so thats another £10.


----------



## Moritz

Ebay staff were very quick and i got my refund


----------



## yuckyrat

When will they fix this?


----------



## JKDOS

Moritz said:


> There is such a simple change nintendo could make to fix this problem.
> When the villager asks how the shirt looks and you tell them it's horrible, and then they take it off saying "let's just pretend this never happened"... not have them wear it again 2 days later.
> 
> Such a misleading interaction



Or just have Isabelle delete the clothing the villager is wearing when you report them. It makes no sense for them to take it off for a moment after reporting, and then they put it back on later. Total disrespect to Isabelle.


----------



## SirOctopie

I hate how Nintendo is handling the Sanrio amiibo reprints, at least in the US. I've been watching Target's website like a hawk since the trailer dropped and there's been nothing. Been keeping an eye on twitter as well to make sure I don't miss the window to buy a pack, but I'm honestly beginning to doubt that there will ever be pre-orders. I'm scared I'm going to be beaten by scalpers who use bots to buy up all the stock before a normal human can even start to type up their card/shipping information.  If I'm that unlucky, I'll probably resort to looking at local Targets and hoping that customers haven't cleaned out their stock too.

I also hate that I can't buy from Canada. I just saw Amazon CA had preorders for the cards, but they won't ship to the US. Unfortunately I don't have any friends in Canada who can accept the order to their address and then ship the cards to me.


----------



## Moritz

I wish villagers wouldn't listen to KK as long as they do. I have a gift for someone but they're sat down.

Also I wish you could gift to those sitting down


----------



## Bekaa

I really don’t like how the villagers catchphrases can spread. Before I understood this, I tried to give each of my villagers a unique catchphrase that matched their personality or species somehow.

I wish it didn’t take so much effort to get a camper to agree island.


----------



## 5pmtheme

SirOctopie said:


> I hate how Nintendo is handling the Sanrio amiibo reprints, at least in the US. I've been watching Target's website like a hawk since the trailer dropped and there's been nothing. Been keeping an eye on twitter as well to make sure I don't miss the window to buy a pack, but I'm honestly beginning to doubt that there will ever be pre-orders. I'm scared I'm going to be beaten by scalpers who use bots to buy up all the stock before a normal human can even start to type up their card/shipping information.  If I'm that unlucky, I'll probably resort to looking at local Targets and hoping that customers haven't cleaned out their stock too.
> 
> I also hate that I can't buy from Canada. I just saw Amazon CA had preorders for the cards, but they won't ship to the US. Unfortunately I don't have any friends in Canada who can accept the order to their address and then ship the cards to me.


it's been really bad in the UK too! there's going to be such a big problem with scalpers, i can feel it already. it's especially going to be worse because in the UK, all physical retailers are closed, so you can only really buy online, making it even easier for people to mass buy cards and scalp. still, good luck in getting the cards!


----------



## Burumun

5pmtheme said:


> it's been really bad in the UK too! there's going to be such a big problem with scalpers, i can feel it already. it's especially going to be worse because in the UK, all physical retailers are closed, so you can only really buy online, making it even easier for people to mass buy cards and scalp. still, good luck in getting the cards!


The way Nintendo UK did it last time, you could only get a pack per account, so it should hopefully be alright for you guys. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i wanted to put my new natural ramp here .. but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what do you mean it's too close to the water?!


i was feeling like screaming, cause i really wanted it there... but i didn't ... i only had to find a new place for it... & i did.. reluctantly ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my original place for it would've been so good for it too...


----------



## th8827

It really annoys me how all of my villagers frequently comment on how new and creative my face is, despite not changing anything for months. I get that the game is trying to tell me to stop using Halloween makeup, but I like my current look.


----------



## Moritz

th8827 said:


> It really annoys me how all of my villagers frequently comment on how new and creative my face is, despite not changing anything for months. I get that the game is trying to tell me to stop using Halloween makeup, but I like my current look.


I wish I could like this post more than once.

I will add to this, I wish they wouldn't comment on how I've changed up my look (clothes) every day I change my outfit. But then when I don't change my outfit talk about that too!
How about they don't be so rude and let me dress how I want when I want.


----------



## Airysuit

Again here.

I'm really annoyed still that you can only order 5 (!!!) Items per day! I mean why couldn't they at least give us 10 again? The shop is 2 sec away from my house????

Also I really miss the post office in general  it was cozy and cute and really gave ur town real old school towny vibes. Also miss the pelicans!

Plus i really really really want the information signs back in the museum, so, you know, it would be actual as functional as a museum???? I honestly do not understand why they chose to remove that feature! It cant be because it cost to much data? Geez... I miss going into the museum and be able to learn about everything i put in there (without getting duplicates and talk to blathers...)

And i really want unbreakable tools back! For the love of pete. Fishing and bugcatching and watering flowers are such relaxing cute things to do daily... Or at least is SHOULD be. I almost never catch fish or bugs for that reason and i really hate that...
Please give us unbreakable platinum or diamond tools or whatever nintendo!


----------



## bestfriendsally

airysuit said:


> Again here.
> 
> I'm really annoyed still that you can only order 5 (!!!) Items per day! I mean why couldn't they at least give us 10 again? The shop is 2 sec away from my house????



mine too


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> There is such a simple change nintendo could make to fix this problem.
> When the villager asks how the shirt looks and you tell them it's horrible, and then they take it off saying "let's just pretend this never happened"... not have them wear it again 2 days later.
> 
> Such a misleading interaction


Butch just started wearing this pink dress. I thought he got rid of it when I delivered it to him from Curlos (Last time I ever did a request for him lol) and told him that it didn't look good. He took it off and I thought that was that. And now he is wearing it again.


----------



## Valeris

TheDuke55 said:


> Butch just started wearing this pink dress. I thought he got rid of it when I delivered it to him from Curlos (Last time I ever did a request for him lol) and told him that it didn't look good. He took it off and I thought that was that. And now he is wearing it again.


That's why I'm so careful of visitors. I do not let them in Able's under most circumstances. All it takes is one "sharing" a design and it spreads like wildfire to your other villagers. I get some people trying to be nice, but it isn't at least without asking. From what I understand you cannot remove custom designs displayed, you have to cycle them out.


----------



## TheDuke55

Valeris said:


> That's why I'm so careful of visitors. I do not let them in Able's under most circumstances. All it takes is one "sharing" a design and it spreads like wildfire to your other villagers. I get some people trying to be nice, but it isn't at least without asking. From what I understand you cannot remove custom designs displayed, you have to cycle them out.


I don't have that problem as none of my friends play this game anymore. Which is kind of a shame because I wanted to chill with them, but when the game came out it was during peak pandemic and I was swamped with covid-essential work.

I remember switching all of Able designs in NL to umbrella patterns and none of the villagers could take from them. That's probably not possible anymore I am guessing.


----------



## Moritz

I've undergone a huge project and now that I see the finish line... I really dislike it and wish this game didn't have auto saves


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Moritz said:


> I've undergone a huge project and now that I see the finish line... I really dislike it and wish this game didn't have auto saves


I feel the Auto saves make me more stressed in game then I would if it wasn’t there, I totally get you dude. Especially with island design, had that happen to me, I hope you get it fixed to how you like soon.


----------



## Moritz

The Loyal Rat said:


> I feel the Auto saves make me more stressed in game then I would if it wasn’t there, I totally get you dude. Especially with island design, had that happen to me, I hope you get it fixed to how you like soon.






I was trying to make the area behind resident services a usable one.
As it stands the space is too small for anything to be done and villagers liked to walk back there where I cant see them and then I spend forever looking for them.

5 hours after I started the project, the island is back to how it was... mostly.
Only lost 2 million bells in the process.
But hey, I learnt to be happy with compromise I guess


----------



## maria110

I hate, hate, hate how items hang off the sides of the 2x1 tables, such as the antique console table.  The antique console table is one of my favorite pieces of furniture and it would be perfect for displaying two miscellaneous items, except for the fact that the items hang off the sides.  I have noticed this in my own house, and now I just noticed it in Piper's house.  Her portable record player just hangs off the side of her antique console table.  The developers should fix this.  It's just so dumb.  Two 1x1 items should fit on a 2x1 table without hanging off.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2021

I'm trying to decorate my Poyson Garden using the strange mushroom set but I'm not a big fan of blue and the mush lamps are blue for that set.  I'm not sure if I should switch them to green or white. Or maybe I should use multiple colors.   I wish there were a gray mush lamp or that I was better with color arrangement.   The flowers are poisonous ones: lilies, windflowers, and tulips.  I picked the colors orange, purple, and black with a few blue.  It's almost Halloween colors so I could decorate with spooky arches and such. But I don't like how the spooky arch sort of slants to one side.  It's not slanting in the direction I need.   Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Moritz

Update to my struggles.
I did a thing and I love it.



My now 6 hour ordeal is over.

Although I am now super pleased with things, if it didn't auto save, I would have been asleep hours ago.


----------



## Valeris

Have to agree the auto saving seems like more of a hinderance than a positive. It feels like it was included to draw the line on certain things rather than end up helping; kind of one of those "We're okay with you time traveling but we're going to put some restrictions in to offset that."


----------



## King koopa

bestfriendsally said:


> i wanted to put my new natural ramp here .. but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean it's too close to the water?!
> 
> 
> i was feeling like screaming, cause i really wanted it there... but i didn't ... i only had to find a new place for it... & i did.. reluctantly ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my original place for it would've been so good for it too...


I think the game meant you were too close to the beach? Notice the end of the square is on the beach cliff. Or.. it's a glitch. It's kinda sad that the game didn't let you put the ramp there, because it fits the area.


----------



## Flare

My perfectionism really ruins the game for me.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Koopadude100 said:


> I think the game meant you were too close to the beach? Notice the end of the square is on the beach cliff. Or.. it's a glitch.
> It's kinda sad that the game didn't let you put the ramp there, because it fits the area.



i know, right?  
that's what i had in mind, originally :3


i probably wouldn't notice a glitch, though...



edit at 12:53 pm - i just had a thought: what if... when i get teraforming.. i knock some of the cliff out where i wanted it originally & then put the ramp there... i wonder if it'd work, then?


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> I've undergone a huge project and now that I see the finish line... I really dislike it and wish this game didn't have auto saves


That's why I don't do much terraforming if I have an idea I am not sure about. I've already spent so much time doing and undoing stuff that you can't quite see if it will work out or not. And then you have to waste hours undoing it? No one finds that fun. Destroying the land one piece at a time. It's so time consuming.

I used to terraform more in NL when we had less features because I could just close the game and go back to status quo without losing anything. No one ever complained about AC not having an auto-save feature. They tacked that on to battle whatever it is that they're battling.


----------



## Moritz

bestfriendsally said:


> i know, right?
> that's what i had in mind, originally :3
> 
> 
> i probably wouldn't notice a glitch, though...
> 
> 
> 
> edit at 12:53 pm - i just had a thought: what if... when i get teraforming.. i knock some of the cliff out where i wanted it originally & then put the ramp there... i wonder if it'd work, then?


That will totally work


----------



## bestfriendsally

Moritz said:


> That will totally work


yay! ^^


----------



## HappyTails

I find it highly annoying how Blathers talks about bugs. He just goes on and on and on. Okay Blathers you don't like bugs, we get it!


----------



## John Wick

The walls and flooring are so poorly designed.

I miss NL's awesome walls and flooring.

This is mass produced garbage.

Take a look at the library wall.
It's dull and flat with no detail like it had in NL and even WW.

They have barely any variety, and they are all horrid.

It's a switch game, yet I've seen better graphics on a gameboy advance.


----------



## JKDOS

Valeris said:


> That's why I'm so careful of visitors. I do not let them in Able's under most circumstances. All it takes is one "sharing" a design and it spreads like wildfire to your other villagers. I get some people trying to be nice, but it isn't at least without asking. From what I understand you cannot remove custom designs displayed, you have to cycle them out.



I believe Custom designs are removed if you report them to Isabelle. So it shouldn't be too big of a headache if it should happen. The real problem is delivering gifts to villagers breaks them as they will keep the outfit in their inventory and wear it even if you tell them it doesn't look good. The trick is to deny all delivery requests. They aren't worth the friendship points, and you'll never lose any by denying a request.


----------



## Starboard

I haven't terraformed in months and I really want to try something new out on my island, but I keep putting it off because the autosave will permanently keep all the changes there, even though I have a feeling I won't like it...

I just really don't want to redo all the cliffs, redig and replant all the trees and flowers, and replace the items if I don't like how it turns out. It's part of what makes terraforming so stressful for me.


----------



## King koopa

To the people saying that they want pocket camp items in nh, that may not happen right away. Pocket camp HAS to make new items in whatnot to keep players hooked. It's a mobile game. Otherwise they'd just get bored. New horizons was first focusing on the special characters because they were so focused on the game they kinda forgot about them (even though enough to fill a house are still missing). So point is, here's a chart I made for people who don't understand what I'm saying here:
New horizons
2020: main goal: add some missing characters and events
2021: main goal:add back some old furniture sets (so far it's hard to tell what will happen later in the year)
Maybe 2022?: main goal: maybe add some pocket camp items and maybe some furniture that summons special characters to your island like pocket camp does.


----------



## Valeris

Koopadude100 said:


> To the people saying that they want pocket camp items in nh, that may not happen right away. Pocket camp HAS to make new items in whatnot to keep players hooked. It's a mobile game. Otherwise they'd just get bored. New horizons was first focusing on the special characters because they were so focused on the game they kinda forgot about them (even though enough to fill a house are still missing). So point is, here's a chart I made for people who don't understand what I'm saying here:
> New horizons
> 2020: main goal: add some missing characters and events
> 2021: main goal:add back some old furniture sets (so far it's hard to tell what will happen later in the year)
> Maybe 2022?: main goal: maybe add some pocket camp items and maybe some furniture that summons special characters to your island like pocket camp does.


I second this. Those items are how they make money; if they came to Horizons that takes away from their bottom line which is a huge no no. If items from Pocket Camp do show up they'd be on a very delayed time table and few at best.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

I had really hoped they would have added two new personalty types in New Horizons before the game came out, I was really expecting something like New Leaf with Smug and Uchi. I still want that the most, but now I’ve lowered my expectation to hoping they just add furniture they cut out...and still have yet to add a year in, almost as it’s an afterthought.

Now don’t get me wrong, I love the game waaaaaay more than New Leaf, but sometimes I feel Nintendo seems more content with throwing us scraps from the table in terms of updates and content.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i kinda knew that i wouldn't be able to put it there, cause of the bushes, i think.. but i just wanted to check...  it was true~   







 what do you mean, though? are you talked about the able sisters shop?



although, as soon as i found that out, i had a different spot in mind :3


----------



## Moritz

bestfriendsally said:


> i kinda knew that i wouldn't be able to put it there, cause of the bushes, i think.. but i just wanted to check...  it was true~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean, though? are you talked about the able sisters shop?
> 
> 
> 
> although, as soon as i found that out, i had a different spot in mind :3


Yeah it's too close to the able sisters.
It would just kill the Bush.
Bushes, trees and flowers will just die if you put a ramp on them, it won't stop you doing it


----------



## bestfriendsally

Moritz said:


> Yeah it's too close to the able sisters.
> It would just kill the Bush.
> Bushes, trees and flowers will just die if you put a ramp on them, it won't stop you doing it



yeah, it'd be bad to kill the bush...


----------



## Nenya

My first rant on here which has probably been said dozens of times, at least, but I am so *TIRED* of catching sea bass! I have spent hours searching for a barreleye between 9pm and 4am over the past several months. Sea bass, ugh! 

(I feel better now...)


----------



## Moritz

Nenya said:


> My first rant on here which has probably been said dozens of times, at least, but I am so *TIRED* of catching sea bass! I have spent hours searching for a barreleye between 9pm and 4am over the past several months. Sea bass, ugh!
> 
> (I feel better now...)


To be fair the barreleye is a small shadow size and the sea bass is a large shadow. So if you're getting sea bass you are way off in your search 

But over all I do agree that I avoid trying to fish for the larger shadows, even though they have the best fish, because its not going to be an oar fish, its going to be yet another stupid sea bass.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Flare said:


> My perfectionism really ruins the game for me.


It really has for me as well. I got so depressed because my island was so messy but then I learned to make whatever I feel stands out and It made me become way better of appreciating my island for what it was, but yeah this game really can take creativity to the next level and combine that with Social Media it can be really overwhelming in a bad way.


----------



## Valeris

Nenya said:


> My first rant on here which has probably been said dozens of times, at least, but I am so *TIRED* of catching sea bass! I have spent hours searching for a barreleye between 9pm and 4am over the past several months. Sea bass, ugh!
> 
> (I feel better now...)


Sea Bass were my bane going for a Coel. I know the Coel is a larger shadow but after so long of searching they start to blend together. It's just frustrating to catch sea bass after sea bass, and when you do get a heavy line it end up being an oarfish.


----------



## Bluebellie

My spoiled  turnips won’t grow ants.


----------



## maria110

It's not really a rant but it's kind of funny how, when you give a female kangaroo a gift, the gift sort of floats in front of her.  Her arms aren't long enough to reach out beyond her joey.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Why does the cutscene when someone visits your island take so long? Does it really take that long to connect? I seem to remember New Leaf connecting much faster for a game that’s what, 8 years old? At least maybe they didn’t have elevator music.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Plainbluetees said:


> Why does the cutscene when someone visits your island take so long? Does it really take that long to connect? I seem to remember New Leaf connecting much faster for a game that’s what, 8 years old? At least maybe they didn’t have elevator music.


Yeah I mean its 2021 you would think by now Nintendo would improve on this but they really haven't this is the reason why many of my friends quit playing the game because of the constant loading screens. Seriously the idea of waiting for someone to arrive, forcing you to stop what you're doing and watch who is coming is not only the worst idea but its such a painful process when inviting people. 

Why can't it just be like every other online game where someone joins it should say "(whatever name) has arrived on the island" and "(whatever name) has left the island" that doesn't take as much as time and people can still do things on the island and not have to be interrupted when someone is leaving or joining. Its by far the worst online I've ever seen in a Nintendo game. This is worse than the horrible lag in Mario Maker 2 when playing multiplayer online.


----------



## Poppies_92

Flare said:


> My perfectionism really ruins the game for me.



I would recommend taking a break from the game, i went through this same problem. I just recently started playing again, not caring how prefect my island image will be anymore


----------



## Reptile

This is not specifically game related, rather amiibo... But could they not have released more of the amiibo cards when the game launched? The prices have skyrocketed so frigging much and nintendo would have been able to make good coin off of re-printing the amiibo cards and selling them again. I really do not think they would have had a problem with not selling the cards... Maybe in the future they'll re-print all the series and not just sanrio, but until then it's almost impossible to get decently priced cards and even harder to get whole unopened card packs *cries*


----------



## ectofeature

WHY can we still not place rugs outside


----------



## Cloudandshade

maria110 said:


> It's not really a rant but it's kind of funny how, when you give a female kangaroo a gift, the gift sort of floats in front of her.  Her arms aren't long enough to reach out beyond her joey.



Honestly, this kind of thing is just one of the reasons I avoid kangaroo villagers. It just kind of freaks me out that they're carrying around these weird, nameless children that never get commented on and we just sort of pretend aren't there  The fact that they share facial expressions and even blink in unison is so haunting to me...


----------



## Lullabynny

Cloudandshade said:


> Honestly, this kind of thing is just one of the reasons I avoid kangaroo villagers. It just kind of freaks me out that they're carrying around these weird, nameless children that never get commented on and we just sort of pretend aren't there  The fact that they share facial expressions and even blink in unison is so haunting to me...


This is why I think they should've made all kangaroos Joey-less like the males. Like I can still very much tell its a kangaroo without a joey. Also thinking about one of my villagers being a whole parents is weird to me idk.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did they change the spawn rates of balloons? I’m seriously not having very much luck getting them to spawn... I’m even going in and out of resident services before the balloons show up cause I could of swore someone once told me to do that, unless... you know... they changed that too...


----------



## Cloudandshade

TheRabbitWitch said:


> This is why I think they should've made all kangaroos Joey-less like the males. Like I can still very much tell its a kangaroo without a joey. Also thinking about one of my villagers being a whole parents is weird to me idk.



Totally agree. It's weird enough that every single female kangaroo automatically has a baby. Like, not one of them had something else they wanted to do with their life?


----------



## Nenya

Moritz said:


> To be fair the barreleye is a small shadow size and the sea bass is a large shadow. So if you're getting sea bass you are way off in your search



Yep, absolutely right! I should resist those bigger shadows while searching for a barreleye. I have this belief in my mind, though, that if I catch all of the available fish, the RNG for a barreleye appearing will be higher. Is this true? 

Actually, I'll add horse mackerels to this complaint, also. The barreleye is supposed to be about the same size shadow as the hm, but I catch horse macks that have varying size shadows. Adding that to this rant!


----------



## satine

Finding myself harshly disappointed in the apparent lack of an anniversary update this year. I don't know why I got it in my head there would be one. But it seems they've neglected the opportunity, and it won't happen and I'm disappointed. I shouldn't be, but I am. I'm getting a little impatient for Brewster or gyroids. I just really want them to be present and it feels like such a ripoff that they're doing these other updates but neglecting to add staples of the game back in first. It's just my opinion, you can disagree of course. But I'm disappointed.


----------



## Jam86

i get we have to pick flowers to make flower crowns/wreaths
but why can't we just pick up flowers with Y and use a different button to pick the tops??
using a shovel is so annoying because it feels like they break every 2 minutes, plus picking them up like in old games is so much quicker 

also terraforming is the slowest thing ever, it takes 3 seconds to build/demolish 1 cliff!
this game is great and all but it takes ages to do literally anything


----------



## tajikey

I want to be able to pick my garden of Lily of the Valleys so that I can craft a wreath or crown. Why isn't that a thing?


----------



## angelcat621

Cloudandshade said:


> Totally agree. It's weird enough that every single female kangaroo automatically has a baby. Like, not one of them had something else they wanted to do with their life?



*Gets Kanghaskhan vibes.* 

It annoys me there aren't any female lions in this game, but there are bears and cubs? Also I dislike the male lions. Their head shape feels a bit off to me.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Jam86 said:


> i get we have to pick flowers to make flower crowns/wreaths
> but why can't we just pick up flowers with Y and use a different button to pick the tops??
> using a shovel is so annoying because it feels like they break every 2 minutes, plus picking them up like in old games is so much quicker
> 
> also terraforming is the slowest thing ever, it takes 3 seconds to build/demolish 1 cliff!
> this game is great and all but it takes ages to do literally anything


aww jeez! YES! Like I just did a remodel of my island. (It is my absolute last, if I hate it later I'm done with the game). I only have to move buildings to their places and place the bridges and inclines now. Nintendo literally made the game to the slowest possible way to do anything in the game. Likely to make it look longer, or to keep people playing. But honestly, they have made so much of it extremely unnecessarily slowed that I have seen alot of people post on social media that they are done playing the game because they have been trying to get things to how they want or imagine them to be, just to get frustrated at the way this game has you terraform. (not to mention the catalog ordering limit). Any other building game I have every played gave options later in game for abilities to build faster or tool upgrades to get more done in the same amount of time. Like multiple block building, or a sky view with selecting modes. Or even TEMPLATES. Do you know how helpful it would be for people to have Cliff Templates or Water Templates to follow? What if players could create blueprints and share them through Nintendo online, to help other players out?
And why is there no option for a longer lasting tool (unbreakable... I mean we have magic wands, why not have tools made from star dust).
Why not have Leif provide gardening services.. I mean, we can sell weeds to him, when honestly, they are more valuable for crafting...
sorry,... there are alot of Whys. I personally just find it frustrating. I was hoping to hear some sort of announcement from Nintendo vaguely letting us know what to look for in New Horizons for 2021.


----------



## TheDuke55

SoraFan23 said:


> Yeah I mean its 2021 you would think by now Nintendo would improve on this but they really haven't this is the reason why many of my friends quit playing the game because of the constant loading screens. Seriously the idea of waiting for someone to arrive, forcing you to stop what you're doing and watch who is coming is not only the worst idea but its such a painful process when inviting people.
> 
> Why can't it just be like every other online game where someone joins it should say "(whatever name) has arrived on the island" and "(whatever name) has left the island" that doesn't take as much as time and people can still do things on the island and not have to be interrupted when someone is leaving or joining. Its by far the worst online I've ever seen in a Nintendo game. This is worse than the horrible lag in Mario Maker 2 when playing multiplayer online.


Even back in early 2000s I played Phantasy Star Online for the Gamecube. You could join someone's lobby/game or they could join yours. A message would pop up and say 'Blank is coming' and it'd take maybe 5 seconds to load them in. And if they left, you didn't have to load it. Their tag just dropped off of your menu.

Sure it's not super new, and a bit outdated, but even back then they were doing it better than Nintendo. SEGA. Of all people. And if someone lost connection or they couldn't load into the game, guess what? No one got kicked. Only the person with the bad connection got kicked.

This is coming from a game that's 20 years old and New Horizon is a year old and somehow worst then PSO's loading times? They're using the same methods from back in New Leaf and that was outdated even then.


----------



## Moritz

MiniPocketWorld said:


> aww jeez! YES! Like I just did a remodel of my island. (It is my absolute last, if I hate it later I'm done with the game). I only have to move buildings to their places and place the bridges and inclines now. Nintendo literally made the game to the slowest possible way to do anything in the game. Likely to make it look longer, or to keep people playing. But honestly, they have made so much of it extremely unnecessarily slowed that I have seen alot of people post on social media that they are done playing the game because they have been trying to get things to how they want or imagine them to be, just to get frustrated at the way this game has you terraform. (not to mention the catalog ordering limit). Any other building game I have every played gave options later in game for abilities to build faster or tool upgrades to get more done in the same amount of time. Like multiple block building, or a sky view with selecting modes. Or even TEMPLATES. Do you know how helpful it would be for people to have Cliff Templates or Water Templates to follow? What if players could create blueprints and share them through Nintendo online, to help other players out?
> And why is there no option for a longer lasting tool (unbreakable... I mean we have magic wands, why not have tools made from star dust).
> Why not have Leif provide gardening services.. I mean, we can sell weeds to him, when honestly, they are more valuable for crafting...
> sorry,... there are alot of Whys. I personally just find it frustrating. I was hoping to hear some sort of announcement from Nintendo vaguely letting us know what to look for in New Horizons for 2021.


I think there certainly are improvements they could make when it comes to terraforming.
Such as it should show what square you are facing when using the tool. Would save a lot of building/smashing the wrong bit by mistake.
Maybe you could cycle between or press a different button for rounding an edge and smashing it.
And waterscaping I have no idea how it works out what you want to do, all I know is I fight with it a lot lol

But I do think the templates/ blueprints go too far. I dont think nintendo should be making it possible to basically copy and paste someone else's island. I know its subjective but it's my personal belief that people should, where possible, make their own ideas.

I also think it should be a slow process. Animal crossing has never been about instant gratification. The whole game is around progress over long periods of time. I think if terraforming was quick and easy it goes against the very core of the series.

I do kinda think gold tools should not be breakable. Or at least not as easy to break as they are. Gold net dies on me all the time.
I've stopped making gold tools now because it's not worth the gold I put into it.

What do you mean by gardening services from leif? Sorry just having a hard time imagining that other than weeding which isn't really that big of a task in this game.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Moritz said:


> I think there certainly are improvements they could make when it comes to terraforming.
> Such as it should show what square you are facing when using the tool. Would save a lot of building/smashing the wrong bit by mistake.
> Maybe you could cycle between or press a different button for rounding an edge and smashing it.
> And waterscaping I have no idea how it works out what you want to do, all I know is I fight with it a lot lol
> 
> But I do think the templates/ blueprints go too far. I dont think nintendo should be making it possible to basically copy and paste someone else's island. I know its subjective but it's my personal belief that people should, where possible, make their own ideas.
> 
> I also think it should be a slow process. Animal crossing has never been about instant gratification. The whole game is around progress over long periods of time. I think if terraforming was quick and easy it goes against the very core of the series.
> 
> I do kinda think gold tools should not be breakable. Or at least not as easy to break as they are. Gold net dies on me all the time.
> I've stopped making gold tools now because it's not worth the gold I put into it.
> 
> What do you mean by gardening services from leif? Sorry just having a hard time imagining that other than weeding which isn't really that big of a task in this game.


Blue prints and templates doesn't make it to where you can copy and paste an entire island. And it doesn't do the work for you. It just gives you direction. Like a map overlay as you do your terraforming... I mean, it could be your own template and blueprint you set up in a select mode. They have an island map that lacks a real tile by tile grid so you can't even count. They template/blueprint idea helps that issue if they are that against tile counting on a map for planning and building.

Gardening services I was thinking about is mass flower removal as well as storage for at least shrubs.

I understand Animal Crossing is suppose to be for the long haul, and I am not talking about making everything so much faster to where you can get it done in a day. Other building games just have better tools and options and they still take alot of time to do. My complaint isn't about impatience. It is about things being practical. I don't see why we can dismantle or build up 6 tiles at once if we earned the upgrade or ability to do so.


----------



## Licorice

tajikey said:


> I want to be able to pick my garden of Lily of the Valleys so that I can craft a wreath or crown. Why isn't that a thing?


I wish we could at least wear them as a hairpin like other flowers. We could in past games and it was so cute.


----------



## Carrenmcflairen

I hope this counts but how new leaf players basically can't post any content to the subreddits that has been for new leaf usage like villager adoptions and turnip prices. I just want to make a living and get my dreamies!


----------



## Moritz

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Blue prints and templates doesn't make it to where you can copy and paste an entire island. And it doesn't do the work for you. It just gives you direction. Like a map overlay as you do your terraforming... I mean, it could be your own template and blueprint you set up in a select mode. They have an island map that lacks a real tile by tile grid so you can't even count. They template/blueprint idea helps that issue if they are that against tile counting on a map for planning and building.
> 
> Gardening services I was thinking about is mass flower removal as well as storage for at least shrubs.
> 
> I understand Animal Crossing is suppose to be for the long haul, and I am not talking about making everything so much faster to where you can get it done in a day. Other building games just have better tools and options and they still take alot of time to do. My complaint isn't about impatience. It is about things being practical. I don't see why we can dismantle or build up 6 tiles at once if we earned the upgrade or ability to do so.


I'm still not sold myself but that's okay because we all have our own visions of a perfect game.

Would love storage for greenery though.
Had to move around a lot of bushes while working on an area before and it was an awkward juggling act.


----------



## Licorice

Moritz said:


> I'm still not sold myself but that's okay because we all have our own visions of a perfect game.
> 
> Would love storage for greenery though.
> Had to move around a lot of bushes while working on an area before and it was an awkward juggling act.


Yes!! I cannot count how many times I was landscaping, sold all the bushes/flowers, then realized that I need them again....


----------



## Fey

This is the silliest complaint, but I’m miffed that the game practically forces you into upgrading to a house after the first day.

I just wanted to enjoy camping in my tent for a while, but the features locked behind the upgrade are too important to put off IMO (I can understand not getting the storage space without a house, but I wish the Nook Miles+ unlocked after paying off your debt, rather than only after agreeing to take on a new loan)


----------



## DaviddivaD

It's been almost a year since this game came out and I still _*hate*_ my tools breaking. I've never gotten used to it.  Even the axe was bearable in the old games because you'd eventually get the gold one that was unbreakable. Give us titanium steel tools that never break.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Just let me place furniture in half spots. HHD was great for that reason a lone. It's so ridiculous how everything looks so far apart when if they could just let us move things into half spots everything would look so much better! 

Also why do you gotta cap the amount of inclines just let me do what I want to do. It's annoying. 

I know i'm probably preaching to the choir as they as say but dang if it's not annoying in the moment. 

One more! You can't have a waterfall flowing into the ocean, I put a cliff on the peninsula and you can't have the waterfall going into the ocean? why????


----------



## Aardbei

tiffanistarr said:


> Just let me place furniture in half spots. HHD was great for that reason a lone. It's so ridiculous how everything looks so far apart when if they could just let us move things into half spots everything would look so much better!



But can can place furniture in half spots


----------



## tiffanistarr

Aardbei said:


> But can can place furniture in half spots



oh i meant outside! saying half spots does imply inside so that's my bad but i just assume everything is on the same format even when not lol sorry that's my mistake. 

what i mean is when you have a furniture item outside and you can't put things right next to each other. I understand that it's not really half spots but in my mind that's what it is. Like you have a piece of fencing you can't place a stall directly next to it. 

sorry, i know it doesn't make much sense but it all makes sense in my mind lol


----------



## Boidoh

I oddly found myself enjoying the game more since the grass turned green. Winter was awful post-Christmas.


----------



## nordskjev

I just hope that the easter event will be better this year... These eggs everywhere made me tired


----------



## bestfriendsally

this isn't really a rant, but more of a question: would a ramp fit here?
cause i want to make up for not being able to put the ramp where i wanted it to go, before








edit: never mind.. i already found out that i couldn't right away..... darn it!


----------



## John Wick

So bored I started looking for other switch games.

I don't want to give nintendo another red cent though.


----------



## maria110

I've shot down several balloons but no sign of the Shamrock Wand DIY.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I need to rant about this but after 1 year of playing the crafting in this game is by far the most disappointing thing. I mean why does it take so long to craft a lot of stuff like fish bait? There is no way to bulk craft multiple items. If you look at games like Minecraft and Stardew Valley their crafting system was really simple and fast. It didn't take so long to craft items. However in New Horizons they somehow messed this up. You have to remember what materials you need to craft the item. There is no way to keep track of what items you need for the item since you have to constantly check your nookphone and go to the DIY app just to see what materials you need. It would be better if there was a indication on the screen that told you if you had the materials you need. Same thing when crafting at home. You have to always take the materials out of storage and then craft. Why can't it just let you craft with the materials you have in storage instead of just taking them out?   

As for the DIYS at the beginning it was fun to collect them and it felt really good talking to villagers when you want to know what they are crafting. However by November 2020 is when things went downhill. All the seasonal diys were restricted to Balloon Gifts only which is why they were so hard and annoying to even get. You can't get them from villager crafting or DIY bottles. You can only wait and hope that you get the DIY you want otherwise its a duplicate. Honestly the amount of duplicate DIYS I gotten is just ridiculous. I find myself having to store them at home but there is no way to put them in storage so I had to drop them on the floor in the home. I gave most of them away to my friends but then by January 2021 most of my friends had most of the diys learned by now. So I just throw the pointless ones away.   

Overall Crafting and DIY are good additions to the game but the way it was executed and how it was handled after 1 year later it really doesn't hold up too well. The constant grind for looking for DIYS is RNG and the crafting takes a long time just to get items you really want. If Nintendo would've took inspiration from Minecraft and Stardew Valley maybe the Crafting would've been better.


----------



## Flare

I gave Chrissy K.K. Waltz and she’s playing it on her music player as I hoped she would, but for whatever reason she decided to buy another copy of it and put it in display.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Flare said:


> I gave Chrissy K.K. Waltz and she’s playing it on her music player as I hoped she would, but for whatever reason she decided to buy another copy of it and put it in display.


She liked it that much she wanted it twice :3

And I agree with Sorafan, the crafting in bulk should've been a thing already implemented. I don't even bother crafting bait i just get it off nookazon lol


----------



## Boidoh

John Wick said:


> So bored I started looking for other switch games.
> 
> I don't want to give nintendo another red cent though.



If you want another lazy game from the AC team you can always check out Splatoon 2.


----------



## Moritz

I wish I had bread for all hybrids before finishing my island.
Hardly got room to do it and been time travelling for hours. Got just 1 purple wind flower and still got to do the pansies.

I am so bored and fed up


----------



## Starboard

Dumb rant but I kind of wish there weren't so many things needing hardwood to craft. I have so much normal wood and softwood that I have nothing to do with while my hardwood is needed to fix tools... So I wish I could just use the others instead. Also I hate gathering wood because you can't choose what you get and the axes keep breaking.

I guess it all comes down to breaking tools again lol.


----------



## MummaMoon

I wish we could upgrade our custom design pocket space to hold more!


----------



## Flicky

My Nookling store had the book in store today - great! Now that I have the right DIYs, I can finally start making them.

...I ended up hurting my hand with how long it took me to buy the amount I needed. Why is there no bulk buying for the spotlight items, especially when you need 10 for crafting one item alone?


----------



## Licorice

Fey said:


> This is the silliest complaint, but I’m miffed that the game practically forces you into upgrading to a house after the first day.
> 
> I just wanted to enjoy camping in my tent for a while, but the features locked behind the upgrade are too important to put off IMO (I can understand not getting the storage space without a house, but I wish the Nook Miles+ unlocked after paying off your debt, rather than only after agreeing to take on a new loan)



Same! In acnl I really wanted to keep the tent permanently and I still feel that way in acnh. I’d love for everything to still be a tent. It would fit better with my island. Maybe later on they’ll at different building exteriors like in acnl.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I haven't played the game in a week because I got too bored of playing it. Not a lot to do and I'm not that person who wants to decorate their island so much. It's only a matter of time that the people who do decorate will get bored.

Also, many of us keep asking Nintendo to do some quality of life updates and they do nothing about it. I really shouldn't be this harsh towards the game, but it's nearly been a year and these issues are still floating around with little improvements since.


----------



## OtakuTrash

So. This doesn't really have to do with Nintendo, but the market for Raymond is cursed. Millions of bells are now circulating around the game, potentially crashing Nookazon (and maybe even TBT!), due to the insane offers. Plus, how many Raymonds are on every island?


----------



## Moritz

Still breeding flowers.
Been like 12 hours of this.

At least once I have purple pansies I'm done.
But God so many hours spent.
I'm tired


----------



## VanitasFan26

OtakuTrash said:


> So. This doesn't really have to do with Nintendo, but the market for Raymond is cursed. Millions of bells are now circulating around the game, potentially crashing Nookazon (and maybe even TBT!), due to the insane offers. Plus, how many Raymonds are on every island?


People still are obsessed with Raymond? I mean I thought that hype train died down.


----------



## Mu~

It's been months and my blue roses have only bred once. The rest are all white ones.


----------



## John Wick

Boidoh said:


> If you want another lazy game from the AC team you can always check out Splatoon 2.


No thanks. I want nothing from the AC team.

I want something fun.


----------



## King koopa

SoraFan23 said:


> People still are obsessed with Raymond? I mean I thought that hype train died down.


Yep. To think everyone is going nuts over a smug cat that has the same dialogue as any smug is crazy. I've seen Marshall at expensive prices, but Raymond is 10x worse.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Koopadude100 said:


> Yep. To think everyone is going nuts over a smug cat that has the same dialogue as any smug is crazy. I've seen Marshall at expensive prices, but Raymond is 10x worse.


(sigh) it really bothers me how people just pick villagers over how they look when they talk the same way. I mean not trying to say people who they should or should not have on their island but still its just another smug villager who talks the same way as any other villager. Same thing with Marshal.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> (sigh) it really bothers me how people just pick villagers over how they look when they talk the same way. I mean not trying to say people who they should or should not have on their island but still its just another smug villager who talks the same way as any other villager. Same thing with Marshal.


Sounds like you're making a better argument for those who want Raymond or marshal than you are against it


----------



## King koopa

Moritz said:


> Sounds like you're making a better argument for those who want Raymond or marshal than you are against it


I know it's none of my business, but I think what this user was trying to say is that people are so obsessed with raymond and Marshall, yet they don't even realize that both of them have the same dialogue, so there's no point. (Sorry team #marshall is god and #raymond is God people)


----------



## Moritz

Koopadude100 said:


> I know it's none of my business, but I think what this user was trying to say is that people are so obsessed with raymond and Marshall, yet they don't even realize that both of them have the same dialogue, so there's no point. (Sorry team #marshall is god and #raymond is God people)


Yeah but because the dialogue is the same, the way they look is almost the only thing to make you want one over another unless you've had them before.

So to me it feels like a great justification for putting one smug above another smug.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Not a rant, but a question- Why does every single person in this community want Brewster so bad? Like I don't get it. What's he going to add to the game other than coffee and another shop i'm not going to have room for. I just don't understand why he's so desperately needed. I barely even noticed him in New Leaf. But then again, that's just me.   

OK, so this is part question and part rant.


----------



## Moritz

peachycrossing9 said:


> Not a rant, but a question- Why does every single person in this community want Brewster so bad? Like I don't get it. What's he going to add to the game other than coffee and another shop i'm not going to have room for. I just don't understand why he's so desperately needed. I barely even noticed him in New Leaf. But then again, that's just me.
> 
> OK, so this is part question and part rant.


I would like him back because it was charming.
But if he never comes back I really don't care.
I dont get the big deal either.
Its not like he added any real game play or rewards


----------



## King koopa

peachycrossing9 said:


> Not a rant, but a question- Why does every single person in this community want Brewster so bad? Like I don't get it. What's he going to add to the game other than coffee and another shop i'm not going to have room for. I just don't understand why he's so desperately needed. I barely even noticed him in New Leaf. But then again, that's just me.
> 
> OK, so this is part question and part rant.


I don't know about everyone else, but I personally want Brewster back because he was kind of a staple of animal crossing. Like, back when new leaf was the newest animal crossing game, whenever someone mentioned animal crossing, I'd always think of him. The coffee shop was fun too, getting to know your villagers a little  more. I don't know where Brewster is right now, but I would love to see him come back. Maybe add the part time job feature from new leaf back. Or, maybe have your islander make the coffee beans via craft or something then you make the coffee. Maybe a reward could be the coffee furniture from new leaf.


----------



## azurill

peachycrossing9 said:


> Not a rant, but a question- Why does every single person in this community want Brewster so bad? Like I don't get it. What's he going to add to the game other than coffee and another shop i'm not going to have room for. I just don't understand why he's so desperately needed. I barely even noticed him in New Leaf. But then again, that's just me.
> 
> OK, so this is part question and part rant.


I really liked having Brewster. When I was actively playing new leaf the first thing I would do was get a coffee from the cafe. I liked working the part time job and getting the rewards from it. It was nice to see NPC’s and villagers in the cafe and getting to talk to them.  It would be great to have him back but I won’t be disappointed if we don’t get him. With not having him yet I’m thinking he might not come back.


----------



## Faux

Moritz said:


> Yeah but because the dialogue is the same, the way they look is almost the only thing to make you want one over another unless you've had them before.
> 
> So to me it feels like a great justification for putting one smug above another smug.



Actually, they have variant dialogue.  They're diff smug subtypes.
They still say some of the same things, but they actually vary!  I have them both.


----------



## -Lumi-

Isabelle, buddy, I need you to _stop talking so darn much. _Honestly it's always such a relief when her broadcasts are just her saying she's got nothing to say and wishing us a good start to the week! It is so bothersome hearing her talk about some comedy show or her lost sock for the thousandth time. I can't believe we're almost a year into this games release and they still haven't decided to make Isabelle useful. I know they mainly threw her in to please fans but that doesn't mean she _has _to be useless. She could announce NPCs, campers, meteor showers, or hell _she could ask if she's got the date and time right like she used to_. I know the developers seem to be actively against time travelers so that's likely why they removed that part of the introduction but it would still be helpful.

I also would really love town ordinances to come back. I've said it before but I'll keep complaining because gosh I hate the weeds. I hate the weeds, the fallen branches, and the stray stones. They're ugly. There's this little line behind my house that _always _has between idk, 7-10 weeds _every morning_. I hate them. I thought it was just the winter weeds that were throwing me off but honestly it's the weeds in general that make me feel icky and I'm not sure why. I hate the rate that they spawn at and I know they're technically a crafting material but if I need them that bad I can just go island hopping for them! That's part of what island hopping is for!! To gather common materials like weeds, sticks, wood, rocks/iron/clay!!! Stop making them spawn on my island when I don't want them there please.


----------



## Moritz

Faux said:


> Actually, they have variant dialogue.  They're diff smug subtypes.
> They still say some of the same things, but they actually vary!  I have them both.


I could be wrong but isn't it only like 20 lines that are different and only at max friendship?
I've had different sub types before and never noticed a difference.

Found it pretty disappointing overall. Not even sure why they bothered


----------



## Faux

Koopadude100 said:


> yet they don't even realize that both of them have the same dialogue, so there's no point.





Moritz said:


> I could be wrong but isn't it only like 20 lines that are different and only at max friendship?
> I've had different sub types before and never noticed a difference.
> 
> Found it pretty disappointing overall. Not even sure why they bothered



I don't know how many different lines there are, but they're there, and it's certainly not capped for only happening at max friendship.  Raymond likes, I think, chai tea or something, and Marshal likes something else, to the point he said Raymond's house smells too much like whatever it was he liked and it made him wonder how he could live like that, LMAO.  Raymond, who was my first smug, on the other hand -- though I've talked to him at least once nearly every day, hasn't said anything even similar about Marshal's house, even though I'm sure he's still programmed to have a line @ another smug like Marshal.

So, either way, I've found them different enough, insofar as the overall lazy dialogue of the game as a whole.


----------



## Moritz

Faux said:


> I don't know how many different lines there are, but they're there, and it's certainly not capped for only happening at max friendship.  Raymond likes, I think, chai tea or something, and Marshal likes something else, to the point he said Raymond's house smells too much like whatever it was he liked and it made him wonder how he could live like that, LMAO.  Raymond, who was my first smug, on the other hand -- though I've talked to him at least once nearly every day, hasn't said anything even similar about Marshal's house, even though I'm sure he's still programmed to have a line @ another smug like Marshal.
> 
> So, either way, I've found them different enough, insofar as the overall lazy dialogue of the game as a whole.


I had raymond and got that line from him before.
Pretty sure that's just a generic smug line.
Heard it from every smug I've had.


----------



## Faux

Moritz said:


> I had raymond and got that line from him before.
> Pretty sure that's just a generic smug line.
> Heard it from every smug I've had.



Yes, I know it is ... ?  I just meant that I've only had one of my smugs say it to me, thus, to me, the dialogue is varied enough.
I wasn't saying there's any unique lines.  This game isn't that well programmed, lmao.


----------



## Moritz

Faux said:


> Yes, I know it is ... ?  I just meant that I've only had one of my smugs say it to me, thus, to me, the dialogue is varied enough.
> I wasn't saying there's any unique lines.  This game isn't that well programmed, lmao.


Then I'm confused as to why you say the unique dialogue you get from having different sub types isn't linked to max friendship if that is your example and you know it has nothing to do with them being different sub types 

But I suppose the doesn't matter really.
You do get different experiences with villagers based off your own interactions and how things go down like that. But since every villager of the same personality has the same potential, unless you've met them, I don't think it can make a difference when chosing who you want.


----------



## Faux

Moritz said:


> Then I'm confused as to why you say the unique dialogue you get from having different sub types isn't linked to max friendship if that is your example and you know it has nothing to do with them being different sub types
> 
> But I suppose the doesn't matter really.
> You do get different experiences with villagers based off your own interactions and how things go down like that. But since every villager of the same personality has the same potential, unless you've met them, I don't think it can make a difference when chosing who you want.



... Because it's ... not linked to max friendship??  I got Marshal very recently, maybe two weeks ago, and he's said a variant of things Raymond has never said even though I've had him for almost a year now, longer with my TTing ...  Not to mention the fact Marshal might say something about the movies in his basement, and so would Raymond,  but they talk about different genres of movie because they're different subtypes, so ... ?
But the point was while they're programmed the same and have a lot of repeat lines, it's possible with different subtypes to hear enough variety that, even though the dialogue is lazy and boring in this game, it's still different enough.

Anyway, yes, their personalities are literally limited to 8.  You have to have duplicate dialogue if you want a full 10.
Selecting based on appearance is pretty crucial when there's only 8 personalities and over 300 villagers.  So I'm also not sure why the other OP is upset people pick based on the only thing that sets them apart 100%.  But.  Shrug.


----------



## maria110

Molly is so tiny; I couldn't find her to give her photos, lol.

edit--Find her to give her *presents


----------



## Jaco

peachycrossing9 said:


> Not a rant, but a question- Why does every single person in this community want Brewster so bad? Like I don't get it. What's he going to add to the game other than coffee and another shop i'm not going to have room for. I just don't understand why he's so desperately needed. I barely even noticed him in New Leaf. But then again, that's just me.
> 
> OK, so this is part question and part rant.



I think the game needs a social hub of sorts. A coffee mechanic could add some variety to the game, and it would be fun to see islanders (including characters like Blathers or Orville) hanging out during their "off-time".

Plus, I never thought it made sense that KK would play in the plaza when it's raining. It makes sense to move KK to an indoor space for his concerts at least when it's raining, or even do something similar to Club LOL or Dr. Shrunk on weekends.


----------



## Moritz

Am i cursed or blessed.
I keep coming across the "new" 8 villagers at my campsite while time travelling.

I dont want them. I want the stupid purple pansies to grow djwoqhsiauqh

Think I'm at like 15 hours of time travelling. Just watering and moving forward a day. Watering and moving forward a day.

Update: I got my first one! What a horrible process but now I have every flower hybrid in the game


----------



## Starboard

What were they thinking with the campsite, seriously. It's like the villagers in there are broken record players intentionally trying to waste your time and make you hate them...


----------



## Lullabynny

Is friendship like nerfed or something? I've been giving everyone wrapped coconuts for almost 2 weeks now and none of them have given me their photo yet. Just the same floral lace dress, cardiagan combo, earbuds combo...

Is there a new friendship system now? Am I forced to give my villagers clothes and furniture and ruin their look? Cause I'd rather keep the villagers I'm giving away in mint condition please game. 

Also if I see more smack talk of Raymond I'm personally sending you all a stern but politely worded letter-


----------



## Moritz

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Is friendship like nerfed or something? I've been giving everyone wrapped coconuts for almost 2 weeks now and none of them have given me their photo yet. Just the same floral lace dress, cardiagan combo, earbuds combo...
> 
> Is there a new friendship system now? Am I forced to give my villagers clothes and furniture and ruin their look? Cause I'd rather keep the villagers I'm giving away in mint condition please game.
> 
> Also if I see more smack talk of Raymond I'm personally sending you all a stern but politely worded letter-


I'm not sure if you're asking or ranting but nothing has changed. Sounds like you're just getting pretty unlucky.

I've had it take weeks before and I've gotten them so quick I didnt even know I was good enough friends with them.

RNG gonna RNG


----------



## DaviddivaD

Koopadude100 said:


> I know it's none of my business, but I think what this user was trying to say is that people are so obsessed with raymond and Marshall, yet they don't even realize that both of them have the same dialogue, so there's no point. (Sorry team #marshall is god and #raymond is God people)




But what if I genuinely love Marshal's look?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> (sigh) it really bothers me how people just pick villagers over how they look when they talk the same way.



How else would you pick them? Randomly choose a villager from all eight personalities? Of course people are going to choose them based off looks.


----------



## Flare

Flare said:


> I gave Chrissy K.K. Waltz and she’s playing it on her music player as I hoped she would, but for whatever reason she decided to buy another copy of it and put it in display.


Two days later, and Chrissy is playing Bubblegum K.K. again AND still has K.K. Waltz on the floor displayed. I’m not sure if she’ll just switch between the two or not but I was hoping she was going to have K.K. Waltz permanently.


----------



## Aquilla

DaviddivaD said:


> But what if I genuinely love Marshal's look?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> How else would you pick them? Randomly choose a villager from all eight personalities? Of course people are going to choose them based off looks.



_I wish I could like a comment twice. I'm not even sure if this topic should be discussed in this thread (I'm sure there are many threads discussing Raymond and the likes) - but in a game where the villagers have almost no personality to speak of (I don't personally think saying the same lines over and over makes a personality) what else should people go for if not looks? Sadly, this is what villagers have boiled down to in the recent games. If they can't be interesting to interact with, at least let people choose animals they like and think look cute. It all comes down to personal taste and I don't think anyone qualifies to decide whether a villager is overhyped or not. So many people enjoy Stitches, Marshal etc for their aesthetic/ looks - so what?   _


----------



## bestfriendsally

why on earth can't i put a path down right to the doorstep of the nook's cranny?!


----------



## John Wick

Never in any previous AC game I've played, Wild World and New Leaf, have I ever wanted to quit within a week of playing.

Never have I had to force myself to find a reason to even load the game.


I had my WW town for four years before quitting.

NH has no soul.

It's empty.


----------



## t3llusagi

I hate the toxic positivity movement that's going on in a lot of online communities. The second I say something negative about AC somebody comes out of the woodwork to say that I should be "grateful" and that I'm being "entitled" and I'd love to know why they think I should be grateful that something I paid money for has disappointed me. I think they forget that Nintendo is a company that exists to sell product- they aren't our friends and they aren't making these games out of the goodness of their hearts, it's a business and as a consumer I have the right to say something if I find the product I receive lackluster. There's nothing to be grateful for.

People always say to let people enjoy things when you say something negative, and I apologize if this sounds rude but it's not my problem if  my opinion on something affects the way you enjoy that thing, you are giving too much power to other peoples opinions and that's not my fault.

Sorry this is kinda long but I'm so over people in the community trying to police the way I express myself, it's really annoying.


----------



## John Wick

t3llusagi said:


> I hate the toxic positivity movement that's going on in a lot of online communities. The second I say something negative about AC somebody comes out of the woodwork to say that I should be "grateful" and that I'm being "entitled" and I'd love to know why they think I should be grateful that something I paid money for has disappointed me. I think they forget that Nintendo is a company that exists to sell product- they aren't our friends and they aren't making these games out of the goodness of their hearts, it's a business and as a consumer I have the right to say something if I find the product I receive lackluster. There's nothing to be grateful for.
> 
> People always say to let people enjoy things when you say something negative, and I apologize if this sounds rude but it's not my problem if  my opinion on something affects the way you enjoy that thing, you are giving too much power to other peoples opinions and that's not my fault.
> 
> Sorry this is kinda long but I'm so over people in the community trying to police the way I express myself, it's really annoying.


THIS 100000000000000%!

I feel exactly the same way.

I keep expecting something decent like we had plenty of in NL, then after waiting a year they give us a WHOOPEE cushion, and because I'm not incessantly gushing over it, when we are in dire need of furniture, I'm attacked for it, and told to be grateful because it's FREE? O_O

I paid for a game that should have been better than it's previous titles.

I got an empty, soulless game, that is nothing but one huge grind.


----------



## Moritz

t3llusagi said:


> I hate the toxic positivity movement that's going on in a lot of online communities. The second I say something negative about AC somebody comes out of the woodwork to say that I should be "grateful" and that I'm being "entitled" and I'd love to know why they think I should be grateful that something I paid money for has disappointed me. I think they forget that Nintendo is a company that exists to sell product- they aren't our friends and they aren't making these games out of the goodness of their hearts, it's a business and as a consumer I have the right to say something if I find the product I receive lackluster. There's nothing to be grateful for.
> 
> People always say to let people enjoy things when you say something negative, and I apologize if this sounds rude but it's not my problem if  my opinion on something affects the way you enjoy that thing, you are giving too much power to other peoples opinions and that's not my fault.
> 
> Sorry this is kinda long but I'm so over people in the community trying to police the way I express myself, it's really annoying.


Normally when you buy a product you don't like you take it back for a refund or accept that not everything in life was meant for you. That not everything in life can go your way. That the world isn't about you.

You bought a product that they did not have to update at all and yet they continue to do so for free, while taking on board feedback from the community. 

To have bought a product and then expect them to cater to your every desire while having no appreciation of what you have gotten...

Yeah I find it ungrateful and entitled.

You of course don't have to like the game, but I'm fed up of toxic people coming to a fan site to trash it.


----------



## John Wick

Moritz said:


> Normally when you buy a product you don't like you take it back for a refund or accept that not everything in life was meant for you. That not everything in life can go your way. That the world isn't about you.
> 
> You bought a product that they did not have to update at all and yet they continue to do so for free, while taking on board feedback from the community.
> 
> To have bought a product and then expect them to cater to your every desire while having no appreciation of what you have gotten...
> 
> Yeah I find it ungrateful and entitled.
> 
> You of course don't have to like the game, but I'm fed up of toxic people coming to a fan site to trash it.


We don't, and you are in a rant thread mate.


----------



## Moritz

John Wick said:


> We don't, and you are in a rant thread mate.


They quoted what I said in another thread.
It was directed to me even if they didnt say it


----------



## t3llusagi

Moritz said:


> They quoted what I said in another thread.
> It was directed to me even if they didnt say it



I didn't direct anything to you, I made the same post on my twitter hours ago dude.


----------



## Moritz

t3llusagi said:


> I didn't direct anything to you, I made the same post on my twitter hours ago dude.


It was hours ago I posted that people are ungrateful and entitled XD


----------



## John Wick

Moritz said:


> It was hours ago I posted that people are ungrateful and entitled XD


Hey, I'll admit I'm entitled.

Yes.. I'm entitled to better content!


----------



## t3llusagi

Moritz said:


> It was hours ago I posted that people are ungrateful and entitled XD



okay? what's your point? it still wasn't aimed at you.


----------



## Moritz

t3llusagi said:


> okay? what's your point? it still wasn't aimed at you.


My mistake then.
As far as I'm aware I'm the only person who has said said 2 words you specifically complained about on this site today so you can understand why I thought you were complaining about what I said. I did not realise there were people on twitter who share my views too. Which is kinda nice to hear so thank you


----------



## John Wick

One year of ACNH all boils down to.. a flatulent pillow.

Speaks volumes.


----------



## King koopa

John Wick said:


> THIS 100000000000000%!
> 
> I feel exactly the same way.
> 
> I keep expecting something decent like we had plenty of in NL, then after waiting a year they give us a WHOOPEE cushion, and because I'm not incessantly gushing over it, when we are in dire need of furniture, I'm attacked for it, and told to be grateful because it's FREE? O_O
> 
> I paid for a game that should have been better than it's previous titles.
> 
> I got an empty, soulless game, that is nothing but one huge grind.


Yeah, I agree. You'd think because the fan base is really big that Nintendo would give us something new or something from new leaf. At first they had me excited when they added Leif into the game and redd. They even added diving back! But it slowly died down in November and honestly I wish they added Brewster back.
Sometimes I wonder if new horizons is a cheap way to get money and not a true animal crossing game.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Sigh...I was so happy that we were going to have new design options... but... o.o.... umbrella, uchiwa, and something else? was that it? I mean... I'm kind of happy with the Uchiwa, but what I really wanted was more design options for tops/dresses/etc... like what if i want to make a long-sleeved dress, but i don't want it to be freakin' long (i want it short)... or give us the option to make pants/shorts/skirts? (some of us want to make custom ones too)... TT


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well the Sanrio update is disappointing for those who don't have the Sanrio cards and there are reasons why:

1. You cannot trade the Sanrio Villagers. They are not adoptable according to the mods on Nookazon.
2. You cannot catalog the Sanrio items from someone else. You can still get the item but cannot catalog it to buy it.
3. You actually need the cards in order to get the items you want.

What a slap in the face for the people who don't have Sanrio Cards. It sucks for the people that still have trouble finding the cards and they have to deal with those annoying scalpers online.


----------



## Starboard

If I miss out on a bunch of useful items because I don't have NSO I'm going to be very sad. I got over the variants being locked, I don't want another thing to be bitter over. I shouldn't have to be feel so bad about not wanting this service that I'll otherwise never use 

Hopefully stuff like the potted plant isn't locked since the game needs more plants.


----------



## Burumun

Starboard said:


> If I miss out on a bunch of useful items because I don't have NSO I'm going to be very sad. I got over the variants being locked, I don't want another thing to be bitter over. I shouldn't have to be feel so bad about not wanting this service that I'll otherwise never use
> 
> Hopefully stuff like the potted plant isn't locked since the game needs more plants.


If you're talking about an item added with the update, you should have access to it without NSO. If I'm not mistaken, the only NSO-only items are the Nook Inc. silk rug, and the newly added Nintendo Switch Lite models.


----------



## Starboard

Burumun said:


> If you're talking about an item added with the update, you should have access to it without NSO. If I'm not mistaken, the only NSO-only items are the Nook Inc. silk rug, and the newly added Nintendo Switch Lite models.


Oh, that's a relief then. I admit I'd like that Switch Lite since that's what I play on lol but it's fine, I'm just glad we get some more items


----------



## daringred_

i resisted the urge to rant about this when i got peach's crown, but why... do some of the crowns just not sit properly on the character's head. (at least with the long wavy hair.) the flower crowns were terrible for this reason, in that they just sit on top of your head instead of looking like actual flower crowns. peach's crown has a visible gap between the crown and my character's head even outside of the wardrobe. the prom crown (based on the photo i've seen) looks like it's doing the same thing, if not slightly worse, and the hello kitty hat... it looks like i'm wearing a plastic bowl asdfghjk. it just seems slightly off-model? i don't know how to explain it, but it's _actually _sending me. _why _did they make the brim or whatever so wide? i'm pretty sure the regular animal ear hats don't look like that. what _happened_? 

it's not groundbreaking or anything. (flower crowns not included. those are flat out awful.) i just don't understand it and felt the need to rant because i think having crown accessories (or hats, in this case) sit on the head/hair properly was/is a reasonable thing to expect.


----------



## Cyku

daringred_ said:


> i resisted the urge to rant about this when i got peach's crown, but why... do some of the crowns just not sit properly on the character's head. (at least with the long wavy hair.) the flower crowns were terrible for this reason, in that they just sit on top of your head instead of looking like actual flower crowns. peach's crown has a visible gap between the crown and my character's head even outside of the wardrobe. the prom crown (based on the photo i've seen) looks like it's doing the same thing, if not slightly worse, and the hello kitty hat... it looks like i'm wearing a plastic bowl asdfghjk. it just seems slightly off-model? i don't know how to explain it, but it's _actually _sending me. _why _did they make the brim or whatever so wide? i'm pretty sure the regular animal ear hats don't look like that. what _happened_?
> 
> it's not groundbreaking or anything. (flower crowns not included. those are flat out awful.) i just don't understand it and felt the need to rant because i think having crown accessories (or hats, in this case) sit on the head/hair properly was/is a reasonable thing to expect.


Yeah, I feel really bad about those flower crowns as well! It's a minor thing so I don't complain that much, but it would be sooo great if they actually reached near your forehead!


----------



## bestfriendsally

blanche is playing too hard to get... she's making me very frustrated... & doesn't seem to want to move in yet... doesn't help that i messed up by choosing red inside of black.... & i have a plot out for her now


----------



## maria110

Astrid is taking forever to give me her photo.  I actually spent a few seconds wondering if maybe she'd already given it to me but I forgot?  So I looked around the house a little and didn't see the photo anywhere.

Which brings me to my rant--there doesn't seem to be anyway in the game to keep track of photos received except to keep track of the item itself.  I understand why, but I wish there were an in-game way to track this, like the way the Nook shopping app tracks everything you've bought.


----------



## Starboard

daringred_ said:


> i resisted the urge to rant about this when i got peach's crown, but why... do some of the crowns just not sit properly on the character's head. (at least with the long wavy hair.) the flower crowns were terrible for this reason, in that they just sit on top of your head instead of looking like actual flower crowns. peach's crown has a visible gap between the crown and my character's head even outside of the wardrobe. the prom crown (based on the photo i've seen) looks like it's doing the same thing, if not slightly worse, and the hello kitty hat... it looks like i'm wearing a plastic bowl asdfghjk. it just seems slightly off-model? i don't know how to explain it, but it's _actually _sending me. _why _did they make the brim or whatever so wide? i'm pretty sure the regular animal ear hats don't look like that. what _happened_?
> 
> it's not groundbreaking or anything. (flower crowns not included. those are flat out awful.) i just don't understand it and felt the need to rant because i think having crown accessories (or hats, in this case) sit on the head/hair properly was/is a reasonable thing to expect.


This disappointed me too, the flower crowns would have looked so cute if they sat on your head like normal flower crowns. Imo it looks downright weird how it sits right on top and so unfortunately I'll never wear any of them 

I wish we could at least hang them on the wall like the wreaths but they go on that tiny black shelf which also looks weird. Sighhhh. Well they tried at least lol.


----------



## Airysuit

Postoffice
Carrying letters and writing them on the go
Info signs at all museum exhibitions (not just with artwork)
Multiplayer interaction (minigames/building/decorating idc)

Yes I'm here to repeat it every once in a while! Nintendo pls listen to this one person


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I want more NPCs where is Blanca? Brewster? Katrina? Katie? Can stella please get added to the museum now? Constellation creation? Kicking a ball shouldnt be that hard to do right? Mini games with villagers/friends?


----------



## daringred_

just played the AC track in MK8 for the first time in a while, and can i just say i'm... lowkey disappointed we didn't get something akin to that. whether graphically or design wise or whatever, just... [gestures vaguely] _that_. now say what you will about the track being "too realistically rendered for AC" or "not having the AC vibe/style" or whatever else, but god do i remember hoping that track was a sneak peek at what the next installment might look like, and in hindsight i do still wish we'd maybe gotten something closer than we did. (just scaled accurately, obviously.)


----------



## Elvenmilk

Getting discouraged again, im trying to fill the blank space on my island. I have been to other people's islands in dreams. Also looking on pinterest and I feel like my island looks trash. It looks random and out of place and it doesn't seem anything is going together.


----------



## jiny

im so unmotivated to terraform and make my island look super pretty, i also keep thinking abt how when i finish my island im basically gonna have nothing to do on my island anymore :/ so im stuck in between making my island pretty or keeping it the way it is so i have a reason to play


----------



## VanitasFan26

Elvenmilk said:


> Getting discouraged again, im trying to fill the blank space on my island. I have been to other people's islands in dreams. Also looking on pinterest and I feel like my island looks trash. It looks random and out of place and it doesn't seem anything is going together.





syub said:


> im so unmotivated to terraform and make my island look super pretty, i also keep thinking abt how when i finish my island im basically gonna have nothing to do on my island anymore :/ so im stuck in between making my island pretty or keeping it the way it is so i have a reason to play


I understand how you guys feel and I felt the same but you know what I have good advice. When my island started I didn't know what to think and I felt so lost in my thoughts of what Island to make. I had an emotional break down.

After taking a break from the game I went with a mindset of "stuff that used to look good then doesn't look good now" and then I picture in my mind what can I turned this into and then the idea just comes to my head and I just make it how I see it has potential. Its always best never to compare yourself to others. I was guilty of that myself last year when I was overwhelmed by so many good islands from other people. I learned that its best to just to make what you feel works for you.

Sure I have taken inspiration from others but still I made whatever was in my head. No copy or paste from other's islands. I know sometimes we are at war with ourselves when we struggle to find what makes an island so good but the moral of story is always make how you feel works for you and not worry how others do their island.


----------



## cocoacat

daringred_ said:


> i resisted the urge to rant about this when i got peach's crown, but why... do some of the crowns just not sit properly on the character's head. (at least with the long wavy hair.) the flower crowns were terrible for this reason, in that they just sit on top of your head instead of looking like actual flower crowns. peach's crown has a visible gap between the crown and my character's head even outside of the wardrobe. the prom crown (based on the photo i've seen) looks like it's doing the same thing, if not slightly worse, and the hello kitty hat... it looks like i'm wearing a plastic bowl asdfghjk. it just seems slightly off-model? i don't know how to explain it, but it's _actually _sending me. _why _did they make the brim or whatever so wide? i'm pretty sure the regular animal ear hats don't look like that. what _happened_?
> 
> it's not groundbreaking or anything. (flower crowns not included. those are flat out awful.) i just don't understand it and felt the need to rant because i think having crown accessories (or hats, in this case) sit on the head/hair properly was/is a reasonable thing to expect.



I agree... the flower crowns are just awful and the animal hats look weird.

This is how the crown should sit on the head:




From Pocket Camp. Also the smaller flowers look better.



Came to rant about wallpapers and lack of windows. Some wallpapers (especially the Saharah ones) are understandable.... but the new Sanrio ones have no windows, which makes the room really dark and like a basement. It annoys me so much, they're unusable. The windows add light and show when it's raining. Wish windows were an off/on choice -- maybe I want a desert vista mural, but still actually look like a bedroom, too.


----------



## daringred_

does anyone know if:

*A.* the doorplate glitch/issue has been fixed? (the one where if you gave villagers doorplates, they wouldn't display it 90% of the time.) i want to give my villagers doorplates again but don't want to waste resources crafting them if they're not going to be put up.

*B.* running with a balloon still guarantees tripping and losing it?* rant ahead:* i always thought this 'mechanic' was stupid as hell (because why would you punish players for running with a balloon?) and hoped it might've just been an oversight when they implemented tripping, but idk. i wouldn't mind if it was like NL where you only tripped on bad luck days and balloons/coffee would be casualties of that if you were holding them, but now it's like. you can *only *trip when running while holding a balloon (or wearing the king tut mask) and when you do (because you will), you're *guaranteed *to lose your balloon. doesn't make _any _sense. why would you intrinsically link tripping to running with a balloon? especially when it's an item you're going to lose as a result.


----------



## charmingpeach

cocoacat said:


> Came to rant about wallpapers and lack of windows. Some wallpapers (especially the Saharah ones) are understandable.... but the new Sanrio ones have no windows, which makes the room really dark and like a basement. It annoys me so much, they're unusable. The windows add light and show when it's raining. Wish windows were an off/on choice -- maybe I want a desert vista mural, but still actually look like a bedroom, too.


I thought I was the only one who wasn't a fan of the lightning in this game. I absolutely agree that the Sanrio wallpapers look so bad with no windows, which give the room better lightning. The innate lightning the rooms have in this game are so bad imo, it wasn't this bad in New Leaf or Pocket Camp, where it still looked pastel. I'm just not a fan of the yellow ones that looks like some dark basement or the white one that's simply too harsh!


----------



## coldpotato

So I got a whoopee cushion and wow..
Why nintendo, WHY did you make it so the whoopee cushion won't sit on top of most chairs, and the ones that it will sit on top of you cannot sit on. How are you supposed to fool your friends? This is so, so stupid..


----------



## Bluebellie

peachycrossing9 said:


> Not a rant, but a question- Why does every single person in this community want Brewster so bad? Like I don't get it. What's he going to add to the game other than coffee and another shop i'm not going to have room for. I just don't understand why he's so desperately needed. I barely even noticed him in New Leaf. But then again, that's just me.
> 
> OK, so this is part question and part rant.


I don’t really necessary need a new shop or Brewster. If he does appear, please let him
Be included inside the museum like old times ( I have no more space). I do want him because if he comes back, most likely so will gyroids. I reeeeally want gyroids. The biggest upset I had with the game was when it first rained and I didn’t dig them up


----------



## yukikotobuki

I'm happy with this game for the most part, and I know that the employees at Nintendo probably worked really hard to create this game from scratch with a new engine, implementing new ideas (crafting), and making all of the small details as perfect as possible, but I do still scratch my head about a few things every now and again. Why did Brewster's face appear in one of the first trailers, but we still don't have the coffee shop? Where are gyroids? Why are so many iconic furniture sets missing entirely? Why is the villager dialogue so repetitive? 

Like I said, I know this game was probably difficult to program, and maybe I'm being impatient, but the drip-fed content is sort of disappointing. It really is strange that what we received for the one-year anniversary is kind of... nothing lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26

yukikotobuki said:


> I'm happy with this game for the most part, and I know that the employees at Nintendo probably worked really hard to create this game from scratch with a new engine, implementing new ideas (crafting), and making all of the small details as perfect as possible, but I do still scratch my head about a few things every now and again. Why did Brewster's face appear in one of the first trailers, but we still don't have the coffee shop? Where are gyroids? Why are so many iconic furniture sets missing entirely? Why is the villager dialogue so repetitive?
> 
> Like I said, I know this game was probably difficult to program, and maybe I'm being impatient, but the drip-fed content is sort of disappointing. It really is strange that what we received for the one-year anniversary is kind of... nothing lol.


Thats why I made that thread "I'm concerned about the Future of New Horizons" and let me just say people are mixed about it. Some people said that they are fine with how the game is and they still enjoy it, while others like myself and you think the game should be improved and have more added to it. I do see both sides of the argument but like I mentioned its important to acknowledge the flaws of the game regardless if you like it or hate it. I really don't like when I see threads like "ACNH Positivity" because I feel like people are just ignoring the problems and issues that the game has and that can create a lot of arguments. Thats known as "toxic positivity"

Don't get me wrong I am not against anyone having a different opinion or viewpoint but still it really bothers me how people can just ignore the flaws of the game and then try so hard to defend the game as if it doesn't have a problem. Its hard because whenever I or someone else criticizes the game we often get called and saying how our opinions are "objective" or "entitled" which I think is ridiculous.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> Thats why I made that thread "I'm concerned about the Future of New Horizons" and let me just say people are mixed about it. Some people said that they are fine with how the game is and they still enjoy it, while others like myself and you think the game should be improved and have more added to it. I do see both sides of the argument but like I mentioned its important to acknowledge the flaws of the game regardless if you like it or hate it. I really don't like when I see threads like "ACNH Positivity" because I feel like people are just ignoring the problems and issues that the game has and that can create a lot of arguments. Thats known as "toxic positivity"
> 
> Don't get me wrong I am not against anyone having a different opinion or viewpoint but still it really bothers me how people can just ignore the flaws of the game and then try so hard to defend the game as if it doesn't have a problem. Its hard because whenever I or someone else criticizes the game we often get called and saying how our opinions are "objective" or "entitled" which I think is ridiculous.


You know it is actually possible that people don't see the things you dislike about the game as flaws and that people are actually happy with the product right?
Its hardly toxic to voice the fact that you legitimatly enjoy something.

People say things like lack of NPCs are flaws. I genuinely don't care and don't want a load of redundant character back. Like the post office? Don't need to waste space on that building to do a task I can already do. Especially if it's made less convenient.
Lack of brewster or gyroids. Not a flaw to me. Genuinely don't care about getting coffee and I never liked gyroids.

I dont find the dialogue repetitive. Apart from when I have 2 of the same personality. I wish something could be done about that. But I still enjoy talking to my villagers and love them all.

Its not toxic to be happy. It is toxic to be annoyed that others are happy.


----------



## yukikotobuki

SoraFan23 said:


> Thats why I made that thread "I'm concerned about the Future of New Horizons" and let me just say people are mixed about it. Some people said that they are fine with how the game is and they still enjoy it, while others like myself and you think the game should be improved and have more added to it. I do see both sides of the argument but like I mentioned its important to acknowledge the flaws of the game regardless if you like it or hate it. I really don't like when I see threads like "ACNH Positivity" because I feel like people are just ignoring the problems and issues that the game has and that can create a lot of arguments. Thats known as "toxic positivity"
> 
> Don't get me wrong I am not against anyone having a different opinion or viewpoint but still it really bothers me how people can just ignore the flaws of the game and then try so hard to defend the game as if it doesn't have a problem. Its hard because whenever I or someone else criticizes the game we often get called and saying how our opinions are "objective" or "entitled" which I think is ridiculous.



Well, there's nothing wrong with being 100% happy with the game, and I don't think that video game companies are ever going to be able to please everyone, but I agree that there's nothing wrong with talking about what some perceive as flaws. Idk I think some people just look at criticism and HAVE to come to Nintendo's defense for whatever reason. Personally, I think they did an excellent job, but I'm just curious as to why some things seem to be missing. That's all.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> You know it is actually possible that people don't see the things you dislike about the game as flaws and that people are actually happy with the product right?
> Its hardly toxic to voice the fact that you legitimatly enjoy something.
> 
> People say things like lack of NPCs are flaws. I genuinely don't care and don't want a load of redundant character back. Like the post office? Don't need to waste space on that building to do a task I can already do. Especially if it's made less convenient.
> Lack of brewster or gyroids. Not a flaw to me. Genuinely don't care about getting coffee and I never liked gyroids.
> 
> I dont find the dialogue repetitive. Apart from when I have 2 of the same personality. I wish something could be done about that. But I still enjoy talking to my villagers and love them all.
> 
> Its not toxic to be happy. It is toxic to be annoyed that others are happy.


Clearly you are misunderstanding what I'm saying. I clearly said that I do see what people are saying and I understand from their viewpoint that they enjoy the game which is fine I don't have a problem with that. The issue is whenever we call out something wrong with the game we often get attacked because people don't seem to enjoy us critizing the game when there is a flaw.

Of course I am not hear to tell you how you enjoy the game. What you say is your opinion and thats fine. What I am trying to say is that people need to be more open and honest about what really is wrong with the game. If they ignore all these flaws with the game it will not be improved.

Yes I know there is the argument that people don't see what the big issue is but I think the problem is that because the game focuses more on designing it just feels like you have to design your island so often. There are some people out there who don't want to do that and they just want to chill with the game. However, the whole design thing has really got to them. Which is why people like me took a break from the game.

You can disagree with me all you want and thats fine, but I stand by with what I said that people need to acknowledge the flaws of the game and what shall be improved. If we ignore this the game will not be improved. I am happy that they finally added in more custom designs and that is something people have wanted. Feedback does help make a game better.


----------



## annex

I like taking pictures of my villagers doing cute things. Why do they always ruin it? Every single time. Just as I'm about to take the pic, they get up or stop fishing, etc. I know they will do this, so I hurry, but no matter how fast I am, they are faster.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> Clearly you are misunderstanding what I'm saying. I clearly said that I do see what people are saying and I understand from their viewpoint that they enjoy the game which is fine I don't have a problem with that. The issue is whenever we call out something wrong with the game we often get attacked because people don't seem to enjoy us critizing the game when there is a flaw.
> 
> Of course I am not hear to tell you how you enjoy the game. What you say is your opinion and thats fine. What I am trying to say is that people need to be more open and honest about what really is wrong with the game. If they ignore all these flaws with the game it will not be improved.
> 
> Yes I know there is the argument that people don't see what the big issue is but I think the problem is that because the game focuses more on designing it just feels like you have to design your island so often. There are some people out there who don't want to do that and they just want to chill with the game. However, the whole design thing has really got to them. Which is why people like me took a break from the game.
> 
> You can disagree with me all you want and thats fine, but I stand by with what I said that people need to acknowledge the flaws of the game and what shall be improved. If we ignore this the game will not be improved. I am happy that they finally added in more custom designs and that is something people have wanted. Feedback does help make a game better.


So long as we both agree that flaws are subjective and just because some people see major flaws, for others those things might not be flaws at all.

Basically to acknowledge that nothing in life is perfect so there is always room for improvement.

I can get behind that idea so long as it is that and not that there are objective set flaws that the game has and aren't up for debate or a matter of opinion.

But I still don't understand how those who are actually just happy with the game not talking about minor issues or seeing other people's issues makes them toxic


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> So long as we both agree that flaws are subjective and just because some people see major flaws, for others those things might not be flaws at all.
> 
> Basically to acknowledge that nothing in life is perfect so there is always room for improvement.
> 
> I can get behind that idea so long as it is that and not that there are objective set flaws that the game has and aren't up for debate or a matter of opinion.
> 
> But I still don't understand how those who are actually just happy with the game not talking about minor issues or seeing other people's issues makes them toxic


Well the thing is sometimes when people are too positive for the game they would try to call you out and say how you should be "grateful" and telling others "well if you hate the game just go play something else" I seen that happen in debates and even I gotten into in argument with my friend when she was telling me there was nothing with the online for the game and I should just "suck it up". To me thats where the toxic comes from when people ignore what you're saying and then tries to insult you as if your opinion doesn't matter to them.

Thats the issue there. People enjoying the game is not toxic I don't want you to think that, but when people try to dismiss other people's viewpoint and call them "objective" or just "entitled" thats where it comes off as toxic.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> Well the thing is sometimes when people are too positive for the game they would try to call you out and say how you should be "grateful" and telling others "well if you hate the game just go play something else" I seen that happen in debates and even I gotten into in argument with my friend when she was telling me there was nothing with the online for the game and I should just "suck it up". To me thats where the toxic comes from when people ignore what you're saying and then tries to insult you as if your opinion doesn't matter to them.
> 
> Thats the issue there. People enjoying the game is not toxic I don't want you to think that, but when people try to dismiss other people's viewpoint and call them "objective" or just "entitled" thats where it comes off as toxic.


I know I've called it entitled before but to me the difference comes down to if its a "I would like" vs a "I should have" if you know what I mean?

Like if people think Nintendo should have given them something in an update but they didn't get it and are now angry. I think they are entitled.

If someone wanted something and is disappointed it didn't happen but understand that they aren't owed anything just because they bought the game, then they're not entitled. They're just human.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I know I've called it entitled before but to me the difference comes down to if its a "I would like" vs a "I should have" if you know what I mean?
> 
> Like if people think Nintendo should have given them something in an update but they didn't get it and are now angry. I think they are entitled.
> 
> If someone wanted something and is disappointed it didn't happen but understand that they aren't owed anything just because they bought the game, then they're not entitled. They're just human.


The thing is people shouldn’t be so defensive when it comes to other people’s opinions. Some will only have good things to say and others will have words of improvements but to confront someone because their viewpoint is completely different from theirs is ridiculous that they feel the need to call them out for it. 

While its true and valid that everyone has different viewpoints and opinions, everyone needs to remember it’s all opinion based with anything in life there will always be those like love and those that don’t but like I mentioned earlier it’s important to acknowledge what could be improved on too.


----------



## meggiewes

SoraFan23 said:


> I really don't like when I see threads like "ACNH Positivity" because I feel like people are just ignoring the problems and issues that the game has and that can create a lot of arguments. Thats known as "toxic positivity"



Do you also consider this ACNH Rants thread toxic too? Because the ACNH Positivity thread came from a time on the forums whenever anybody said anything remotely positive they were bombarded by people saying that they shouldn't be happy with anything in ACNH because the game isn't as good as the past games.

If you don't consider this ACNH Rant thread toxic, why is it not toxic? I am asking because I honestly don't understand your perspective on why people talking about things they like is automatically considered "toxic positivity". 

To me, that iike saying that a bunch of people talking about how much they love peanut butter and jelly are being deliberately mean and insulting to people with peanut allergies.


----------



## VanitasFan26

meggiewes said:


> Do you also consider this ACNH Rants thread toxic too? Because the ACNH Positivity thread came from a time on the forums whenever anybody said anything remotely positive they were bombarded by people saying that they shouldn't be happy with anything in ACNH because the game isn't as good as the past games.
> 
> If you don't consider this ACNH Rant thread toxic, why is it not toxic? I am asking because I honestly don't understand your perspective on why people talking about things they like is automatically considered "toxic positivity".
> 
> To me, that iike saying that a bunch of people talking about how much they love peanut butter and jelly are being deliberately mean and insulting to people with peanut allergies.


Once again and I have to repeat myself again you are misunderstanding. I clearly said that I do see what people are saying and I understand from their viewpoint that they enjoy the game which is fine I don't have a problem with that. Same thing with the Rant Thread its not toxic, I do see it as a good way to open up how you really feel about the game. However, the issue is whenever we call out something wrong with the game we often get attacked because people don't seem to enjoy us critizing the game when there is a flaw.

The thing is sometimes when people are too positive for the game they would try to call you out and say how you should be "grateful" and telling others "well if you hate the game just go play something else" I seen that happen in debates and even I gotten into in argument with my friend when she was telling me there was nothing with the online for the game and I should just "suck it up". To me thats where the toxic comes from when people ignore what you're saying and then tries to insult you as if your opinion doesn't matter to them.

Thats the issue there. People enjoying the game is not toxic I don't want you to think that, but when people try to dismiss other people's viewpoint and call them "objective" or just "entitled" thats where it comes off as toxic.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

daringred_ said:


> i resisted the urge to rant about this when i got peach's crown, but why... do some of the crowns just not sit properly on the character's head. (at least with the long wavy hair.) the flower crowns were terrible for this reason, in that they just sit on top of your head instead of looking like actual flower crowns. peach's crown has a visible gap between the crown and my character's head even outside of the wardrobe. the prom crown (based on the photo i've seen) looks like it's doing the same thing, if not slightly worse, and the hello kitty hat... it looks like i'm wearing a plastic bowl asdfghjk. it just seems slightly off-model? i don't know how to explain it, but it's _actually _sending me. _why _did they make the brim or whatever so wide? i'm pretty sure the regular animal ear hats don't look like that. what _happened_?
> 
> it's not groundbreaking or anything. (flower crowns not included. those are flat out awful.) i just don't understand it and felt the need to rant because i think having crown accessories (or hats, in this case) sit on the head/hair properly was/is a reasonable thing to expect.


I hate the how the flower crowns look, for some reason they only look good with afro puffs and thats it. Like flower crown just don't sit on the head like that


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> Once again and I have to repeat myself again you are misunderstanding. I clearly said that I do see what people are saying and I understand from their viewpoint that they enjoy the game which is fine I don't have a problem with that. Same thing with the Rant Thread its not toxic, I do see it as a good way to open up how you really feel about the game. However, the issue is whenever we call out something wrong with the game we often get attacked because people don't seem to enjoy us critizing the game when there is a flaw.
> 
> The thing is sometimes when people are too positive for the game they would try to call you out and say how you should be "grateful" and telling others "well if you hate the game just go play something else" I seen that happen in debates and even I gotten into in argument with my friend when she was telling me there was nothing with the online for the game and I should just "suck it up". To me thats where the toxic comes from when people ignore what you're saying and then tries to insult you as if your opinion doesn't matter to them.
> 
> Thats the issue there. People enjoying the game is not toxic I don't want you to think that, but when people try to dismiss other people's viewpoint and call them "objective" or just "entitled" thats where it comes off as toxic.


I read it both times you typed it and I still don't understand your reasoning here either. It kinda feels like youre arguing 2 different things at the same time while conflating them and making them interchangeable. It's a little confusing.

But I suppose it doesn't really matter.
You have your reasons to think the way you do and I have mine as well.

So I guess agree to disagree on... pretty much everything here apart from things being subjective haha


----------



## meggiewes

SoraFan23 said:


> Once again and I have to repeat myself again you are misunderstanding. I clearly said that I do see what people are saying and I understand from their viewpoint that they enjoy the game which is fine I don't have a problem with that. Same thing with the Rant Thread its not toxic, I do see it as a good way to open up how you really feel about the game. However, the issue is whenever we call out something wrong with the game we often get attacked because people don't seem to enjoy us critizing the game when there is a flaw.
> 
> The thing is sometimes when people are too positive for the game they would try to call you out and say how you should be "grateful" and telling others "well if you hate the game just go play something else" I seen that happen in debates and even I gotten into in argument with my friend when she was telling me there was nothing with the online for the game and I should just "suck it up". To me thats where the toxic comes from when people ignore what you're saying and then tries to insult you as if your opinion doesn't matter to them.
> 
> Thats the issue there. People enjoying the game is not toxic I don't want you to think that, but when people try to dismiss other people's viewpoint and call them "objective" or just "entitled" thats where it comes off as toxic.



I understand that. 

I've seen both sides call each other entitled on this forum. It is a problem and I'm sad that it is happening. Especially since it wasn't a problem when New Leaf came out. I don't know what it is about ACNH that has made _both_ sides more vicious.

But, that was not the thing I wasn't understanding. 

You said that you didn't like seeing threads like the ACNH Positivity thread because you feel like people are ignoring the problems that ACNH has in a thread that was started to share good things about the game. Did I understand that right?

If I did understand that correctly, then why should the ACNH Positivity thread be used to acknowledge problems if the entire forum is already acknowledging that ACNH has problems? I haven't seen anyone on this forum claim that ACNH is an absolutely perfect game and nothing should be changed.

That is where I am coming from. That's why I said I didn't understand your perspective. 

If I understood that completely wrong, then I'm sorry. That's my bad and thanks for taking the time to explain.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> Once again and I have to repeat myself again you are misunderstanding. I clearly said that I do see what people are saying and I understand from their viewpoint that they enjoy the game which is fine I don't have a problem with that. Same thing with the Rant Thread its not toxic, I do see it as a good way to open up how you really feel about the game. However, the issue is whenever we call out something wrong with the game we often get attacked because people don't seem to enjoy us critizing the game when there is a flaw.
> 
> The thing is sometimes when people are too positive for the game they would try to call you out and say how you should be "grateful" and telling others "well if you hate the game just go play something else" I seen that happen in debates and even I gotten into in argument with my friend when she was telling me there was nothing with the online for the game and I should just "suck it up". To me thats where the toxic comes from when people ignore what you're saying and then tries to insult you as if your opinion doesn't matter to them.
> 
> Thats the issue there. People enjoying the game is not toxic I don't want you to think that, but when people try to dismiss other people's viewpoint and call them "objective" or just "entitled" thats where it comes off as toxic.



but you didn’t only say you don’t like when people shout down those criticizing the game, you said




SoraFan23 said:


> I really don't like when I see threads like "ACNH Positivity" because I feel like people are just ignoring the problems and issues that the game has and that can create a lot of arguments. Thats known as "toxic positivity"



and that is the part that is unfair and untrue - it is not toxic positivity to like something, the thread is about celebrating things that people genuinely like.

toxic positivity is when you refuse to allow others to dislike something, which does exist, in places but is not what you are describing above. Imo a clearly labeled thread for specifically celebrating the positive is the opposite of toxic. It clearly labels it’s purpose so people can ignore it if they want, just like this thread.

it is also toxic to not allow others to enjoy things they enjoy or even to not allow people to pretend to enjoy something, for example in a clearly labeled positivity thread which no one else is forced to read.

it is unfair to assume everyone who says positive things is ignoring problems and it does indeed imply that only those who are critical have the ‘right’ views.

I think maybe you misworded what you said, but that is the particular phrase which is causing issues for people

if what you want to say is people should feel however they want about the game, good and bad, and feel safe expressing that (again, even if their views are 100% positive or 100% negative) then yes, I agree.


----------



## VanitasFan26

WaileaNoRei said:


> but you didn’t only say you don’t like when people shout down those criticizing the game, you said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is the part that is unfair and untrue - it is not toxic positivity to like something, the thread is about celebrating things that people genuinely like.
> 
> toxic positivity is when you refuse to allow others to dislike something, which does exist, in places but is not what you are describing above. Imo a clearly labeled thread for specifically celebrating the positive is the opposite of toxic. It clearly labels it’s purpose so people can ignore it if they want, just like this thread.
> 
> it is also toxic to not allow others to enjoy things they enjoy or even to not allow people to pretend to enjoy something, for example in a clearly labeled positivity thread which no one else is forced to read.
> 
> it is unfair to assume everyone who says positive things is ignoring problems and it does indeed imply that only those who are critical have the ‘right’ views.
> 
> I think maybe you misworded what you said, but that is the particular phrase which is causing issues for people
> 
> if what you want to say is people should feel however they want about the game, good and bad, and feel safe expressing that (again, even if their views are 100% positive or 100% negative) then yes, I agree.


Again I cannot stress this enough I am not saying that anyone who is enjoying the game is toxic. If it did come off as me saying that the thread I mentioned was toxic then I'm sorry I interrupted that way, but again the point that I'm trying to say is that people shouldn’t be so defensive when it comes to other people’s opinions. Some will only have good things to say and others will have words of improvements but to confront someone because their viewpoint is completely different from theirs is ridiculous that they feel the need to call them out for it. While its true and valid that everyone has different viewpoints and opinions, everyone needs to remember it’s all opinion based with anything in life there will always be those like love and those that don’t but like I mentioned earlier it’s important to acknowledge what could be improved on too.


----------



## heaven.

i wish there was a way to toggle off villagers talking about non-friend players that have visited your island. i'm sick of my villagers talking about a random person i traded with weeks ago, yet there's never any mention of my husband or best friend? i'd rather they not say anything about visitors at all at this point...


----------



## VanitasFan26

meggiewes said:


> I understand that.
> 
> I've seen both sides call each other entitled on this forum. It is a problem and I'm sad that it is happening. Especially since it wasn't a problem when New Leaf came out. I don't know what it is about ACNH that has made _both_ sides more vicious.
> 
> But, that was not the thing I wasn't understanding.
> 
> You said that you didn't like seeing threads like the ACNH Positivity thread because you feel like people are ignoring the problems that ACNH has in a thread that was started to share good things about the game. Did I understand that right?
> 
> If I did understand that correctly, then why should the ACNH Positivity thread be used to acknowledge problems if the entire forum is already acknowledging that ACNH has problems? I haven't seen anyone on this forum claim that ACNH is an absolutely perfect game and nothing should be changed.
> 
> That is where I am coming from. That's why I said I didn't understand your perspective.
> 
> If I understood that completely wrong, then I'm sorry. That's my bad and thanks for taking the time to explain.


I misunderstood the thread when I saw it. I'm sorry its just that because I've had bad experiences with people especially when I gotten into an argument with my friend who told me to "suck it up" when we were arguing about the online not being better. I get frustrated when people do that and thats the part I meant is toxic. 

Let me clear up something both the ACHN Positivity and ACHN Rant are not toxic and both of them are different in their own ways to express how you feel about the game. I get that and I know understand better of what the intention is. The problem is that when you have certain people who sneak in and tries to act like your opinion doesn't matter it rubs me and others the wrong way. That was the problem I was having. 

I know what I'm saying is not going to change others opinions and thats fine because again everyone has different viewpoints and opinions but the thing is we should not be too defensive whenever someone like calls out a flaw in the game, it should be acknowledged.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

SoraFan23 said:


> Again I cannot stress this enough I am not saying that anyone who is enjoying the game is toxic. If it did come off as me saying that the thread I mentioned was toxic then I'm sorry I interrupted that way, but again the point that I'm trying to say is that people shouldn’t be so defensive when it comes to other people’s opinions. Some will only have good things to say and others will have words of improvements but to confront someone because their viewpoint is completely different from theirs is ridiculous that they feel the need to call them out for it. While its true and valid that everyone has different viewpoints and opinions, everyone needs to remember it’s all opinion based with anything in life there will always be those like love and those that don’t but like I mentioned earlier it’s important to acknowledge what could be improved on too.



yes, I agree with what you are saying here and would only add that I think it is important for people to be able to acknowledge what could be improved, but also okay for people who don’t want to look at the game critically to just completely enjoy it, and not want any improvements (if those people do exist - that is kind of a hypothetical). But no one should force you to feel a way you don’t and I’m sorry you have had bad experiences with that.

even me, hopelessly addicted as I am gets frustrated sometimes when crafting fish baits one by one or craves little extras just because.

Just want to add that although we disagree on things, I really appreciate that you take the time to engage and explain and discuss these issues and misunderstandings.


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> I misunderstood the thread when I saw it. I'm sorry its just that because I've had bad experiences with people especially when I gotten into an argument with my friend who told me to "suck it up" when we were arguing about the online not being better. I get frustrated when people do that and thats the part I meant is toxic.
> 
> Let me clear up something both the ACHN Positivity and ACHN Rant are not toxic and both of them are different in their own ways to express how you feel about the game. I get that and I know understand better of what the intention is. The problem is that when you have certain people who sneak in and tries to act like your opinion doesn't matter it rubs me and others the wrong way. That was the problem I was having.
> 
> I know what I'm saying is not going to change others opinions and thats fine because again everyone has different viewpoints and opinions but the thing is we should not be too defensive whenever someone like calls out a flaw in the game, it should be acknowledged.


This clears up my confusion now 
I was struggling to work out how what you said related to why you felt the thread was toxic. But if you misunderstood what the thread was its understandable we wouldn't see eye to eye on it.


----------



## McRibbie

I’m basically doing a massive reply post to Sora’s “worried about NH’s future” post that’s gonna go into why I think NH’s turned out the way it has so far (been working on it on and off for a couple of days) that I’ll end up posting at some point soon, but as someone who massively enjoys the game, I also find a lot that annoys me. I’ve got an entire list of things for both!

Positive’s edging ahead in the lead atm, but that’s because I’ve changed my mind on one (wands being useless) because of the Mario outfits, and realised that the other (not being able to hear the sea when you’re in a house next to it) was due to the house I was using to test it having wallpaper that had no windows.

(sidenote in reply to @cocoacat: Boy, I sure hope that Lottie having melody data in the most recent datamine and the New Years trailer having a scene with the heavy-curtain wall having a window (when it doesn’t usually) are connected... because some things not having windows SUCKS. I’m also hoping for more lighting options, purely because my favourite lighting option from NL (the greeny-gold one the Exotic Lamp and the wall-mounted spotlight has) isn’t one of the options and it makes me usually just go without and use natural light throughout the daytime)

However, despite the positives existing, the negatives do too. I’ve gotten annoyed with people for being too incessantly negative or hyperbolic about something, but I can’t lie, I also find the “why do you want THIS back” people annoying as well because it’s the opposite extreme and you’re just resigning to the game not getting any better either, and that sucks!

It’s just something that requires getting the balance right, without verbally abusing the devs or praising every stupid thing the game or Nintendo does as if it’s a good idea. Finding the positives, but calling out the negatives.

Anyway, I could go on further, but I’ve already done a HUGE WALL OF TEXT already and I don’t wanna repeat my thread in progress... so yeah, rant ahead!


----------



## Ganucci

Not so much a rant and more of a general question, but why does Nintendo make all new things cost in game currency instead of either
1.) making it just happen automatically (For example why do we need to pay for more storage, more design slots, and for the NookPhone design portal? Why was it not just loaded into our game?)
or
2.) Embedding it into an already existing mechanic? (Like with new reactions. Why do we have to buy reactions instead of our villagers just continuing to teach them to us?)

I feel like they are trying to make these updates "make sense" within the game world and have a reason for being there instead of just appearing.

I honestly don't have a problem with it, I just find it interesting that they incorporate having a reason for things to suddenly appear, which is something I feel to be more common in RPGs.

Although now that I think about it...it would make sense for our villagers to teach us dancing reactions as we neared Festivale...so why didn't they just do that??


----------



## cocoacat

McRibbie said:


> Boy, I sure hope that Lottie having melody data in the most recent datamine and the New Years trailer having a scene with the heavy-curtain wall having a window (when it doesn’t usually) are connected... because some things not having windows SUCKS.



I hadn't heard anything about this. Lottie and windows?  Not going to get my hopes too high, but I hope so, too!  Doors would be awesome as well.


----------



## VanitasFan26

cocoacat said:


> I hadn't heard anything about this. Lottie and windows?  Not going to get my hopes too high, but I hope so, too!  Doors would be awesome as well.


Well thats another character added besides Brewster that is in the data mines to return. I am more curious what Lottie would do besides Brewster to be honest. Lottie was part of the HHA and the only thing I remember was that she gave you that feature to move around furniture in New Leaf using the touch screen. That is already in New Horizons so that would be pointless. I am not sure what her role would be.


----------



## TheDuke55

SoraFan23 said:


> Well thats another character added besides Brewster that is in the data mines to return. I am more curious what Lottie would do besides Brewster to be honest. Lottie was part of the HHA and the only thing I remember was that she gave you that feature to move around furniture in New Leaf using the touch screen. That is already in New Horizons so that would be pointless. I am not sure what her role would be.


She was never in NL until the WA update. Her origin is from HHD. Not saying you didn't know that, just putting it out there for anyone who doesn't know. So when she came over to NL, it was just to explain the new HHD features that were brought over to the WA update. After that. she wasn't used for much else.

It'd be cool if she could upgrade our designing features so that we can do that rotate/move furniture upgrade to the outside. Wishful thinking I know, but placing stuff outside can get so annoying.

I do hope this datamine actually happens soon and isn't like when Brewster was data-mined and now we're left wondering if they jumped the gun or just killed him from the game.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> She was never in NL until the WA update. Her origin is from HHD. Not saying you didn't know that, just putting it out there for anyone who doesn't know. So when she came over to NL, it was just to explain the new HHD features that were brought over to the WA update. After that. she wasn't used for much else.
> 
> It'd be cool if she could upgrade our designing features so that we can do that rotate/move furniture upgrade to the outside. Wishful thinking I know, but placing stuff outside can get so annoying.
> 
> I do hope this datamine actually happens soon and isn't like when Brewster was data-mined and now we're left wondering if they jumped the gun or just killed him from the game.


Well I don't want to speculate but I am just going to guess that they have to update her role to become more useful if she becomes like part of the game. We have yet to see new characters actually make an impact on our island so this could be the opportunity for Lottie to be more useful since I don't think many people talk about her as much. What they will do with her is unknown so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## maria110

I wish Jolly Redd still walked around the island.  It would be neat if the developers would make it so that more NPCs just walked around the island.  I miss the days when you could stumble upon Jolly Redd and Harvey on a new island.  And it's always fun to look around and then find Celeste.


----------



## VanitasFan26

maria110 said:


> I wish Jolly Redd still walked around the island.  It would be neat if the developers would make it so that more NPCs just walked around the island.  I miss the days when you could stumble upon Jolly Redd and Harvey on a new island.  And it's always fun to look around and then find Celeste.


Feel like special villagers are not as interesting as they were before. Leif and Kicks are the only ones that really should get their shops by now. I have no use for Saharah since I got most of the flooring, rugs, and wallpaper I wanted from her. Flick and CJ they are only there if you wanted to catch fish/bugs and sell for bells which btw I have a ton of bells so I could care less. Gulliver and Gullivarr are no longer that great since you already gotten everything they had to offer. 

Its sad because I used to be happy seeing these villagers and the ones that I remember visiting the most are Celeste and Redd. The thing is I already gotten all the DIYS from Celeste and the only time I would see her is she will sometimes give out star fragments. Which is cool but sometimes its RNG when she gives a large star fragment or a rare fragment that is hard to get from wishing from stars. Redd is pointless because I completed my Art Museum last year so I don't find myself going to him anymore. 

There needs to be more NPCS to keep the game interested. I know that Brewster and recently Lotti is in the datamines but again we really don't know when they will be coming.


----------



## Halloqueen

Just passing through to bemoan the room sizes for player character homes in New Horizons. I've been coming up with fun ideas for how to decorate some of my characters' homes, but I've had to compromise a few things because the back and side rooms are so godawful small.

Speaking of homes, not particularly fond of the selection for exteriors from Nook. Like, I feel like nothing looks good with a purple roof, the pinks of the roofs don't seem match the mailboxes or doors, and overall selection feels limited compared to New Leaf. Also, one particular character's house would look nice with a white roof like there was in New Leaf. There's a "white" thatch one, but it's not really the white I'm talking about and also isn't the style I'd want for the house either (would prefer tile).

That's all for now. I'll probably have other annoyances to post about some other time.


----------



## King koopa

yukikotobuki said:


> I'm happy with this game for the most part, and I know that the employees at Nintendo probably worked really hard to create this game from scratch with a new engine, implementing new ideas (crafting), and making all of the small details as perfect as possible, but I do still scratch my head about a few things every now and again. Why did Brewster's face appear in one of the first trailers, but we still don't have the coffee shop? Where are gyroids? Why are so many iconic furniture sets missing entirely? Why is the villager dialogue so repetitive?
> 
> Like I said, I know this game was probably difficult to program, and maybe I'm being impatient, but the drip-fed content is sort of disappointing. It really is strange that what we received for the one-year anniversary is kind of... nothing lol.


Brewster and gyroids may come in a future update since they are in the game files (well for gyroids idk about Brewster but I personally THINK he's coming back but we'll see)
And like someone on the thread said (forgot who) villager dialogue may be repetitive because that's not the point of the game. The main goal is to decorate your dream island with whatever furniture you want, with 7 villagers you can choose to invite, (the other 3 are the starters and the forced camper who has a high chance of being smug.) So this is just my opinion, but I think Nintendo wants us to not focus on the villagers, but the island itself. Sure, you can gift villagers, but that's optional. Villagers in this game are sort of decorations (if that even makes sense) in the sense of you get a villager, they do their hobby, they eat or drink, go into their house, sit down, fish, craft, etc, all of your entertainment.


----------



## Starboard

daringred_ said:


> does anyone know if:
> *B.* running with a balloon still guarantees tripping and losing it?* rant ahead:* i always thought this 'mechanic' was stupid as hell (because why would you punish players for running with a balloon?) and hoped it might've just been an oversight when they implemented tripping, but idk. i wouldn't mind if it was like NL where you only tripped on bad luck days and balloons/coffee would be casualties of that if you were holding them, but now it's like. you can *only *trip when running while holding a balloon (or wearing the king tut mask) and when you do (because you will), you're *guaranteed *to lose your balloon. doesn't make _any _sense. why would you intrinsically link tripping to running with a balloon? especially when it's an item you're going to lose as a result.


This!!! One of my favourite items in the game is the red balloon (I love balloons lol) and I'm still bitter over the fact that I can't even use it unless I'm ok with just walking everywhere. The first time I lost it I gambled for ages to get it again but just ended up displaying it, when I wish I could just hold it and bop it and run around  It's such a depressing item if you think about it.



charmingpeach said:


> I thought I was the only one who wasn't a fan of the lightning in this game. I absolutely agree that the Sanrio wallpapers look so bad with no windows, which give the room better lightning. The innate lightning the rooms have in this game are so bad imo, it wasn't this bad in New Leaf or Pocket Camp, where it still looked pastel. I'm just not a fan of the yellow ones that looks like some dark basement or the white one that's simply too harsh!


Not to mention the lamps kind of suck. I think I have 8 Wall lamps and maybe 4 candle items and a fireplace in my basement room, and without the main light it still looks dark and dingy! Like what were they thinking when designing these lights lol. In NL you could put up a single red coloured lamp and it lit up the whole room in red. I wish we could do that here.


----------



## daringred_

Starboard said:


> This!!! One of my favourite items in the game is the red balloon (I love balloons lol) and I'm still bitter over the fact that I can't even use it unless I'm ok with just walking everywhere. The first time I lost it I gambled for ages to get it again but just ended up displaying it, when I wish I could just hold it and bop it and run around  It's such a depressing item if you think about it.



same! i still walk/run everywhere with bunny ballons in NL, and i miss being able to do the same in NH. i did the raffle until i got five of every balloon so i could realistically gamble with running around a bit, but i shouldn't have to is the problem. when i lost my first one, i just shrugged it off and assumed i was having a bad luck day (since i heard they'd implemented luck) but then i lost a second and realized, no, not luck, just tripping specifically when running with a balloon and forcing you to lose it for some completely stupid reason.


----------



## maria110

I've been playing since last May and I haven't yet received the Cafe Curtain Wall from Sahara.  I have 3 or 4 copies of it now, but I got them all by trading.   Early in the game, I paid $600K bells on Nookazon for my first Cafe Curtain Wall.  Sahara keeps giving me the same items and mostly the ones that I don't like and never use.  Sigh.


----------



## Starboard

coldpotato said:


> So I got a whoopee cushion and wow..
> Why nintendo, WHY did you make it so the whoopee cushion won't sit on top of most chairs, and the ones that it will sit on top of you cannot sit on. How are you supposed to fool your friends? This is so, so stupid..


Omg, really? Why would they make a whoopee cushion if it wasn't even usable? I mean what's even the point? If that's too hard to code then they could have given us something like water-spraying flowers or a banana peel that made you slip lol. Or if they were ambitious, a pie-throwing emote


----------



## coldpotato

Starboard said:


> Omg, really? Why would they make a whoopee cushion if it wasn't even usable? I mean what's even the point? If that's too hard to code then they could have given us something like water-spraying flowers or a banana peel that made you slip lol. Or if they were ambitious, a pie-throwing emote



Yeah rofl, the only time you can use it is if it's sitting on the ground by itself. Like "LOL you sat on this very obvious whoopee cushion, gotcha!!"
They should have just brought froggy chair back.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I hope the next update rises the limit of how many items you can order from the Nook Shop per day. Even if they just rise it from 5 to 10, it would be really helpful. Right now it's just annoying and slows down everything, like I don't understand why they even set a limit at all.


coldpotato said:


> So I got a whoopee cushion and wow..
> Why nintendo, WHY did you make it so the whoopee cushion won't sit on top of most chairs, and the ones that it will sit on top of you cannot sit on. How are you supposed to fool your friends? This is so, so stupid..


Never would have I thought that Nintendo really somehow manages to ruin a whoopee cushion and the way of how to use it. With that being said, I miss Blanca and April Fool's Day even more now.


----------



## VanitasFan26

After 1 year the game still feels stale. Isabelle doesn't even talk about anything interesting only her personal life, the villagers are still repeating the same topics, and of course everything else feels the same. I know I mentioned this so many times but I just wish the game had more life to it. All I wanted was to chill with my villagers but then I remember why I stopped talking to them. Not to mention it feels like yesterday when the island was completed. I know that the game encourages designing but the main problem is that there isn't enough stuff to do to keep you motivated. 

I already completed all the nook mile achievements, gotten all of the fossils, fish, sea creatures, art/statues for the museum so thats that. Of course I gotten all of the dream villagers I wanted. My island is complete and right now even after taken a break I am still stuck on what to do. I refuse to restart my island because I don't want to throw 3,000 hours of hard work away. Its really frustrating to even think what to do these days. I know people say "well change up your island" but I done that several times so I don't have plans to do it. 

I really hope when we get a big update there would be so much more added to the game with more shop upgrades, new npcs, and maybe new achievements for Nook Miles. I am not asking for much and I know people are still happy with the game for it is, but I am struggling to find a reason to keep on playing. I know I've been playing different games to pass the game which has helped but I ran out of other stuff to play. Its really frustrating.


----------



## meo

All this rain and flower spawning is killing me. Never thought there'd be a day when I'd say I wish for an anti-flower ordinance rather than weeds. However, I'd gladly choose plucking weeds over digging up excess flowers, hnhngnhnhngn. Make it stop, nintendo. 
I feel like my game already got laggy with the amount of pathing designs so I'm worried just adding more clear boxes to block them will just make it worse.


----------



## coldpotato

SoraFan23 said:


> After 1 year the game still feels stale. Isabelle doesn't even talk about anything interesting only her personal life, the villagers are still repeating the same topics, and of course everything else feels the same. I know I mentioned this so many times but I just wish the game had more life to it. All I wanted was to chill with my villagers but then I remember why I stopped talking to them. Not to mention it feels like yesterday when the island was completed. I know that the game encourages designing but the main problem is that there isn't enough stuff to do to keep you motivated.
> 
> I already completed all the nook mile achievements, gotten all of the fossils, fish, sea creatures, art/statues for the museum so thats that. Of course I gotten all of the dream villagers I wanted. My island is complete and right now even after taken a break I am still stuck on what to do. I refuse to restart my island because I don't want to throw 3,000 hours of hard work away. Its really frustrating to even think what to do these days. I know people say "well change up your island" but I done that several times so I don't have plans to do it.
> 
> I really hope when we get a big update there would be so much more added to the game with more shop upgrades, new npcs, and maybe new achievements for Nook Miles. I am not asking for much and I know people are still happy with the game for it is, but I am struggling to find a reason to keep on playing. I know I've been playing different games to pass the game which has helped but I ran out of other stuff to play. Its really frustrating.



I ran into this issue too and have been struggling on opening my game for more than a half hour each time because there's not much left for me to do and I haven't been that inspired to decorate. Nintendo doesn't seem to release many updates lately to satisfy the players who have completed mostly everything on their save file and are itching for something new to complete (aside from item collecting). I hope that soon they will acknowledge the people who have been playing for a long while and completed everything. I really think we're due for new shops/upgrades soon or some new mechanic like cooking. I'd say just keep on trying out new games! That's what keeps me entertained while I wait for a gameplay update and less frustrated.


----------



## Valeris

John Wick said:


> THIS 100000000000000%!
> 
> I feel exactly the same way.
> 
> I keep expecting something decent like we had plenty of in NL, then after waiting a year they give us a WHOOPEE cushion, and because I'm not incessantly gushing over it, when we are in dire need of furniture, I'm attacked for it, and told to be grateful because it's FREE? O_O
> 
> I paid for a game that should have been better than it's previous titles.
> 
> I got an empty, soulless game, that is nothing but one huge grind.


I think it's a fine line. I've found that your opinion alone, even sharing you've every right to express. I think when you try pushing that opinion on others, then it becomes an issue. Granted you haven't done that, but you get my meaning. Your opinion by itself shouldn't affect their enjoyment of the game and if it does they probably shouldn't be hanging out in a rant thread. My two cents.


----------



## TheDuke55

Not going to lie. Some of you got low-key aggressive and other times just outright disrespectful to others. There is a fine line between expressing your stance on the game's current situation and being disrespectful. I can't really sugar coat it, but yeah I've seen people who defend the game to be more guilty of this then those who point out its flaws. I will gladly point out its flaws just as I will point out what it does right. Or in the case below me, what NL and NH did that's exactly the same. Cause I see some talking about the horrible whoopee-cushion.

To everyone commenting on the whoopee-cushion. That was how it worked in NL to. Some chairs and sofas aren't designed to have stuff placed on them. So to have a whoopee-cushion placed on it, they would have to somehow make it a new furniture piece via crating. The cushion was like a floor pillow. Could they had made it differently this time around? Sure.

See? Name calling wasn't needed.


Now on to what I really came here to comment on. The game has been out for a year and they haven't done anything for online and or the mini-games. It should never take a year for this stuff to come out. If they're even planning on bringing it back. I can understand anyone's stance on giving this game a pass or defending its decisions, but there's really no way you can defend how barebone this game's online mode is.

You can say how you don't really care if it comes back, that you don't like interacting with others, that it's just not your cup of tea, but designing just isn't my cup of tea. I would never say it needs to go because of that.

The connection is flawed and was even in 2012/13 with NL. We just learned that Nintendo was using some archaic online network for its games and are now looking to upgrade it. Everything about this games online leaves a lot to be desired. I felt the same way with NL's online connection issues and that was almost 8/9 years ago.

If we don't hold them accountable for some of these poor decisions or lack thereof, they won't have a reason to make changes.


----------



## JKDOS

Kinda wish the pompompurin wig would match your player's hair color.


----------



## maria110

I went into Rowan's house and wanted to go to his record player to see what the song was and he told me all about his portable record player. But when I went to interact with it again to see the song title, I wasn't able to do it.  I just kept opening the cupboard over and over.

Also, the other night I was really tired and adopted Opal from a mystery island and forgot I had her on the island until I ran into her on the beach this evening.  Sorry Opal!  That's just me complaining about my own memory.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Hmm, you know, I really thought perfect fruit would be here by now. It seems like it would be such a simple, quick thing to add since they've had it in NL. I don't get why it wasn't in the game from the start


----------



## Aardbei

maria110 said:


> I went into Rowan's house and wanted to go to his record player to see what the song was and he told me all about his portable record player. But when I went to interact with it again to see the song title, I wasn't able to do it.  I just kept opening the cupboard over and over.
> 
> Also, the other night I was really tired and adopted Opal from a mystery island and forgot I had her on the island until I ran into her on the beach this evening.  Sorry Opal!  That's just me complaining about my own memory.



I have this song problem during dreams 

Even is the record player is alone we can't know which song is played...


----------



## maria110

I just need one more koi for CJ so I can order a model.  Sigh.  It's taking forever, even with bait.  And why isn't bait available for sale in the shop?  Medicine is.  In the real world, no one makes bait.  Everyone buys it from the bait shop.  I mean, bait shop owners make it but still. Ugh.


----------



## TheDuke55

Most useful bait is live. Fish aren't going to want to nibble on something that looks dead if they got something wriggling in front of them. So NH is right in that people do go around digging for worms and the such. Just the way they executed could and really needs to be polished.

Like clams should stack. It's not a donation piece so there's not any reason to keep it to one inventory spot per clam. Plus the whole idea behind the clams is to dig and collect as many as you can in mass for fishing. So right there, that should qualify for stacking.

Then the next problem is bait is used in such excess because of its rng for fish it yields. You're not guaranteed to get the fish you want even if all the prerequisites are met because the rng is horrid. I blew hundreds if not a thousand or more bait to get a Mahi-Mahi and I never got it. I kept getting sea bass. I gave up it's too time consuming of a grind for bait.

So right there, bait (if nothing else) needs to be bulk crafted. Heck even 1-5-10 selections would be better than button mash (get 1) button mash (get 1) button mash...

I'm someone who wants to play legit without dupes and cheats, but even I have contemplated just trading someone to get possible stacked dupes of bait just because it's not worth the effort. So again, that right there shows how flawed bait crafting and crafting is.

And this is just the tip of the iceberg with the flaws and QoL this game desperately needs.


----------



## maria110

TheDuke55 said:


> Most useful bait is live. Fish aren't going to want to nibble on something that looks dead if they got something wriggling in front of them. So NH is right in that people do go around digging for worms and the such. Just the way they executed could and really needs to be polished.
> 
> Like clams should stack. It's not a donation piece so there's not any reason to keep it to one inventory spot per clam. Plus the whole idea behind the clams is to dig and collect as many as you can in mass for fishing. So right there, that should qualify for stacking.
> 
> Then the next problem is bait is used in such excess because of its rng for fish it yields. You're not guaranteed to get the fish you want even if all the prerequisites are met because the rng is horrid. I blew hundreds if not a thousand or more bait to get a Mahi-Mahi and I never got it. I kept getting sea bass. I gave up it's too time consuming of a grind for bait.
> 
> So right there, bait (if nothing else) needs to be bulk crafted. Heck even 1-5-10 selections would be better than button mash (get 1) button mash (get 1) button mash...
> 
> I'm someone who wants to play legit without dupes and cheats, but even I have contemplated just trading someone to get possible stacked dupes of bait just because it's not worth the effort. So again, that right there shows how flawed bait crafting and crafting is.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the iceberg with the flaws and QoL this game desperately needs.



Bait shop owners often farm bait though.  I remember seeing the masses of maggots and worms as a kid visiting the local bait shop. Eww.   Also, if we are supposed to use live bait, we should be able to take small fish and use them to bait bigger fish.


----------



## Moritz

I don't think we should be buying it in the shop but I do think it clams should stack and crafting should be in bulk.
I dont think bulk crafting should be an option for all or even most items, but things like bait should get it


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I really miss the ranch set!! I was so hesitant to decorate my house because so much was missing... I know there's similar replacements but the couches from that set have specifically been a big part of my decoratin' for years. I also really miss the big nook store from that game -- I filled out my catalog a lot faster in NL because there were so many items for sale every day.

Oh also. I miss Pelly a lot! But by the same token I barely write letters because it's a pain. I haven't written my villagers a single letter since starting the game last year. Kind of wish the app keyboard could be utilized for letterwriting in-game.


----------



## Aardbei

CinnamonCrab said:


> I really miss the ranch set!! I was so hesitant to decorate my house because so much was missing... I know there's similar replacements but the couches from that set have specifically been a big part of my decoratin' for years. I also really miss the big nook store from that game -- I filled out my catalog a lot faster in NL because there were so many items for sale every day.
> 
> Oh also. I miss Pelly a lot! But by the same token I barely write letters because it's a pain. I haven't written my villagers a single letter since starting the game last year. Kind of wish the app keyboard could be utilized for letterwriting in-game.


The major issue with the letters is that we can't send them all at once. It's such a pain to speak to Orville again and again and again...


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> I don't think we should be buying it in the shop but I do think it clams should stack and crafting should be in bulk.
> I dont think bulk crafting should be an option for all or even most items, but things like bait should get it


Yeah. Things that are going to be excessively crafted should have that option. Same thing with the custom paint kits. Those should be given an option for you to choose from 1-99 or at least 1-5-10-20s or something because some pieces exceed the 5 bulk that Nooklings offers so it's not much of a QoL when you still got to buy it twice for one item.


----------



## Corvusrene

I long for the day we can go to another nmt island without having to go back to the airport


----------



## CinnamonCrab

oh gosh yeah, I had completely forgotten that that was something you could even do prior to NH. I'd love the ability to write multiple letters at once again, in addition to app keyboard support. (sorry, I tried to quote but it didn't work!)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corvusrene said:


> I long for the day we can go to another nmt island without having to go back to the airport


Oh yes please because I hate talking to Orville for like the 1000th time!


----------



## Moritz

I started a new island yesterday.
Been building it up with the help of time travel.

I hate the island.
I can make anything work.
It was going okay to start with but the more houses I had to put down, the less I knew what I could do with the place.

I kinda want to restart but the island has like 20 hours of effort and a lot of villagers I want to keep (I wanted hippeux for a long time now and I have audie, Whitney and lily)

Just left feeling down about it all.

At least its only my second switch and I still have my original island. Don't know how anyone could ever delete their main island. I would cry if I got rid of that island and had this mess of an island


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I started a new island yesterday.
> Been building it up with the help of time travel.
> 
> I hate the island.
> I can make anything work.
> It was going okay to start with but the more houses I had to put down, the less I knew what I could do with the place.
> 
> I kinda want to restart but the island has like 20 hours of effort and a lot of villagers I want to keep (I wanted hippeux for a long time now and I have audie, Whitney and lily)
> 
> Just left feeling down about it all.
> 
> At least its only my second switch and I still have my original island. Don't know how anyone could ever delete their main island. I would cry if I got rid of that island and had this mess of an island


Hey man I know how you feel. Thats how I felt about my island when I called it a "mess" but I learned that Taking your time is something I learned and I am now more comfortable doing stuff bit by bit and not rushing through. I did a lot of that last year and thats the reason why I got exhausted from the game. I learned that there is no need to rush to do stuff so quickly.

I went with a mindset of "stuff that used to look good then doesn't look good now" and then I picture in my mind what can I turned this into and then the idea just comes to my head and I just make it how I see it has potential. Its always best never to compare yourself to others. I was guilty of that myself last year when I was overwhelmed by so many good islands from other people. I learned that its best to just to make what you feel works for you. Sure I have taken inspiration from others but still I made whatever was in my head. No copy or paste from other's islands. I know sometimes we are at war with ourselves when we struggle to find what makes an island so good but the moral of story is always make how you feel works for you and not worry how others do their island.


----------



## Blueskyy

My complaints are minimal. I just wish we had Brewster and mini games. I’m happy I now have Marty and the um...unique rug from his set. It reminds me of Art Crawl from Bob’s Burgers.


----------



## Rosch

Hearing KK Bubblegum annoys me so much.


----------



## jiny

terraforming frustrates me to no end


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> Hearing KK Bubblegum annoys me so much.


That song is so overrated. No offense but I prefer Go K.K. Rider to that song, but to each their own.


----------



## bestfriendsally

SoraFan23 said:


> That song is so overrated. No offense but I prefer Go K.K. Rider to that song, but to each their own.



k.k. bubblegum is cute ^^   me & my oc love it :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021

why don't we have these yet?

either of these onsen signs would look great for my bamboo hideout onsen ^^






they're from pocket camp

apparently, the villagers could actually go into the hot spring.. from what i saw in the picture...


----------



## Brumbo

It's been a year and the shop still is at one upgrade, I'm so suprised how little this game has. Also I've noticed people saying that ONLINE is bare bones, but, the single player isn't?


----------



## Cloudandshade

I spent FOREVER running around my island looking for Roald to give him a gift yesterday, and I was missing the megaphone from New Leaf like crazy. I wish they could implement a similar functionality using the phones! My rep has a mobile phone. My villagers all have mobile phones. I know there's service on my island, because the Nooklings call me after I use the drop off box. So why can't I use the phone to call my villagers and find out where the heck they are?

I know the lack of a microphone makes things complicated, but I still think phone calls could be a feasible addition. You could have an app on your phone where you choose who to call, just like the menu that comes up when you're sending a letter. From there, the call could be very similar to a normal conversation! While normal conversation menus are set up like this:

Let's chat!
Here's a gift!
Bye!

A phone call menu could be set up like this:

Let's chat!
Where are you?
Bye!

There are plenty of methods they could use for a villager to indicate where they are on your island, such as 'I'm near Kiki's house!' or 'I'm near the museum!'. Even if they just said 'I'm on the beach!' or 'I'm checking out this record player!' it would at least narrow it down!

I dunno, I just think it would be doable. If I have to waste any more time searching every single museum exhibit only for the villager I'm looking for to have teleported back to their home in the meantime, I'm going to scream!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Cloudandshade said:


> I spent FOREVER running around my island looking for Roald to give him a gift yesterday, and I was missing the megaphone from New Leaf like crazy. I wish they could implement a similar functionality using the phones! My rep has a mobile phone. My villagers all have mobile phones. I know there's service on my island, because the Nooklings call me after I use the drop off box. So why can't I use the phone to call my villagers and find out where the heck they are?
> 
> I know the lack of a microphone makes things complicated, but I still think phone calls could be a feasible addition. You could have an app on your phone where you choose who to call, just like the menu that comes up when you're sending a letter. From there, the call could be very similar to a normal conversation! While normal conversation menus are set up like this:
> 
> Let's chat!
> Here's a gift!
> Bye!
> 
> A phone call menu could be set up like this:
> 
> Let's chat!
> Where are you?
> Bye!
> 
> There are plenty of methods they could use for a villager to indicate where they are on your island, such as 'I'm near Kiki's house!' or 'I'm near the museum!'. Even if they just said 'I'm on the beach!' or 'I'm checking out this record player!' it would at least narrow it down!
> 
> I dunno, I just think it would be doable. If I have to waste any more time searching every single museum exhibit only for the villager I'm looking for to have teleported back to their home in the meantime, I'm going to scream!


Oh my gosh I hate that so much. I mean just wondering around looking for your villagers is the most stressful thing ever. I have to wonder and this is kinda Animal Crossing Logic. They all have their own Nookphones so why can't call them and ask where they are? Would it make more sense just to have them answer their phones and then tell you where they are instead of wasting so much time looking for them? I always find looking for your villagers on your island pretty annoying considering that they can be in random places even the Museum.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

its been a month or two and i still cant get back into the game. i was hoping the updates would motivate me, and while i love that we have more custom design slots and that its on the phone now, nothing has been done to draw me back in. im not surprised by no anniversary big update (the cakes cute at least) but id be lying if i said i wasnt disappointed


----------



## sushicatlikesart

This is a minor problem, but whenever I call my villagers with megaphones or play an instrument, my villagers ignore it completely. I miss when they used to respond.


----------



## coldpotato

bestfriendsally said:


> k.k. bubblegum is cute ^^   my & my oc love it :3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021
> 
> why don't we have these yet?
> 
> either of these onsen signs would look great for my bamboo hideout onsen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're from pocket camp
> 
> apparently, the villagers could actually go into the hot spring.. from what i saw in the picture...



That's so cute! I really hope they will add more cute villager interactions like that with items in new horizons like in pocket camp. It actually would help motivate me to decorate more since it does get a bit boring just seeing items sit there and not even able to be used. They did add the cute villager reactions to the festivale stage, so I have some hope for future items!


----------



## bestfriendsally

coldpotato said:


> That's so cute! I really hope they will add more cute villager interactions like that with items in new horizons like in pocket camp. It actually would help motivate me to decorate more since it does get a bit boring just seeing items sit there and not even able to be used. They did add the cute villager reactions to the festivale stage, so I have some hope for future items!



i missed this year's festivale, so i have to wait for next years :<


----------



## TheDuke55

sushicatlikesart said:


> This is a minor problem, but whenever I call my villagers with megaphones or play an instrument, my villagers ignore it completely. I miss when they used to respond.


It's a cheer phone this time around. So you can't call them with it. It came with the football event and was a means of cheering on your favorite team/ect. Still, it's kind of silly that they don't react to it by a smile or shock (if you're too close)

To me, it's the little simple things like this that start to pile up (on top of the base-game stuff that we're patiently waiting on and aren't sure if it will ever come back) So at that point it's like 'So that's what we sacrificed shop upgrade/Brewster/ect for?


----------



## bam94-

I hate that you can't give villagers gifts when they're sat down, and there's no way for you to get them to stand up again. It only ever happens if they've already requested something from you, i.e. delivering something to another villager, or asking for a fish/bug. But if I just want to give them a gift, I have to stand there and wait for them to stand up. And sometimes they'll finally stand up, and then sit back down straight after.  So frustrating!


----------



## JellyBeans

i'm beginning to give up on this stringfish... i have crafted SO MUCH fishbait and tried for so long to find it but i just keep getting small fish. it goes away at the end of the month so maybe it'll forever elude me..


----------



## JKDOS

JellyBeans said:


> i'm beginning to give up on this stringfish... i have crafted SO MUCH fishbait and tried for so long to find it but i just keep getting small fish. it goes away at the end of the month so maybe it'll forever elude me..



Make sure you're looking for it on the cliff tops in a river, and not a pond or ground level river. I found 3 last night will trying to find a Char and Golden Trout, so don't give up yet.


----------



## Moritz

I think I've grown tired of my favourite villagers and want new ones.
But I don't want new ones because I have all my favourites. It's a conundrum


----------



## bestfriendsally

anyone ever hear yourself saying that ' i didn't destroy that piece of cliff for my health, you know ' , when your frustrated that ... say, my orange tree won't go in the place that i want to plant it at...?

cause that's me right now...

see, i wanted it to be like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the trees beside the nook's cranny


but it ended up like this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanted them side to side, like in the ref pic, but...
that'll have to do...

& yes, i did destroy a bit of the cliff, just for this.. i still need to put back my pansies, where they were :3


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

I was frustrated, but I am feeling a lot better now. it has less to do with the game, but more or less the community surrounding New Horizons. I feel like many people don’t really understand and appreciate the lore and history of animal crossing. Like I spent hundreds and hundreds of hours on the previous games. ANYWAYS, I just feel like with New Horizons many people view the villagers like NMTs, or Bells instead of actual villagers with story lines. It just annoys me just wanted to put that out there <3


----------



## PeachTea04

bestfriendsally said:


> anyone ever hear yourself saying that ' i didn't destroy that piece of cliff for my health, you know ' , when your frustrated that ... say, my orange tree won't go in the place that i want to plant it at...?
> 
> cause that's me right now...
> 
> see, i wanted it to be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trees beside the nook's cranny
> 
> 
> but it ended up like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted them side to side, like in the ref pic, but...
> that'll have to do...
> 
> & yes, i did destroy a bit of the cliff, just for this.. i still need to put back my pansies, where they were :3


OMG,,, are designing an island based on the animal crossing movie? :0


----------



## bestfriendsally

PeachTea04 said:


> OMG,,, are designing an island based on the animal crossing movie? :0



well, part of it... only the nook's cranny & the able sisters :3    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =


----------



## Bluebellie

I think it’s stupid that they created a golden ax instead of a gold stone ax?  

Who even needs a regular ax anyways when you can just pickup trees by eating fruits.

We need a gold stone ax for wood crafting. Literally you just need a regular ax for causing trouble and for chopping a few trees here and there for the for the bugs.


----------



## Blueskyy

I hate being negative because I love this game, but I just thought of one other small rant. I personally feel like Nintendo is holding off on releasing some of the bigger NPCs like Brewster in order to keep us waiting and anticipating him with each update. I don't know if that even makes any sense, though. I feel like I'd play a lot more if we had a cafe with a job side quest as well as gyroids. I hope they're planning to release something about Brewster, a cafe, etc. sometime soon.


----------



## Jam86

idk if this is more of a complaint or me just being confused

so rilla asked me to change her catchphrase and since her's is orginally "hello" i just changed it to "kitty" because i'm uncreative
but then she just carried on saying "hello" so either there's a small glitch in my game or u just can't change sanrio villager's catchphrases


----------



## Cloudandshade

Jam86 said:


> idk if this is more of a complaint or me just being confused
> 
> so rilla asked me to change her catchphrase and since her's is orginally "hello" i just changed it to "kitty" because i'm uncreative
> but then she just carried on saying "hello" so either there's a small glitch in my game or u just can't change sanrio villager's catchphrases



Did she ask you to change her catchphrase, or her greeting? If you changed her greeting, she will only use it the first time she talks to you.


----------



## Jam86

Cloudandshade said:


> Did she ask you to change her catchphrase, or her greeting? If you changed her greeting, she will only use it the first time she talks to you.


nope it was definately the catchphrase
it's fine, it was probably a one time problem and it might work next time
i'm not too bothered about it tbh, i just thought it was weird


----------



## Corrie

The more and more I play, the more the crappy music stands out. They really failed with this OST in my personal opinion. The songs are just... bland, sound similar to each other and just blend together. Not to mention a lot of the rifts are 5 seconds long and repeat over and over and over and it drives me insane. I know AC music has always been repetitive but I find NH rifts more irritating.


----------



## sushicatlikesart

Corrie said:


> The more and more I play, the more the crappy music stands out. They really failed with this OST in my personal opinion. The songs are just... bland, sound similar to each other and just blend together. Not to mention a lot of the rifts are 5 seconds long and repeat over and over and over and it drives me insane. I know AC music has always been repetitive but I find NH rifts more irritating.


I know. All of the music feels so cheery and upbeat, and that makes them all sound the same. A lot of times when I play in the afternoon I just turn the music off because it's so darn annoying and repetitive.


----------



## daringred_

Corrie said:


> The more and more I play, the more the crappy music stands out. They really failed with this OST in my personal opinion. The songs are just... bland, sound similar to each other and just blend together. Not to mention a lot of the rifts are 5 seconds long and repeat over and over and over and it drives me insane. I know AC music has always been repetitive but I find NH rifts more irritating.



i usually play in the afternoon, but the other day i turned the music on while playing at around 10AM, and i genuinely could not tell the difference between the music playing then vs. what plays in the afternoon. it all sounds near identical to me, and not particularly animal crossing-y either? idk, i listened to some hourly themes from past games a few weeks ago and they all had a distinct AC vibe that no NH theme apart from 5AM (for me) manages to pull off. there's just that one distinct instrument/set of sounds that all the other games have had in most of their hourly themes, and i'm pretty sure it's either entirely or largely absent in NH's. i'm listening to a video of all NL's themes right now, and so far they've all been bearable at worst and very distinct. (7PM and a lot of the late night/early morning ones are gorgeous.) the same can't be said for NH imo.


----------



## Moritz

My husband just now: "can I take one of every flower in the game i don't have from your island please? I only need 26"
-_-
Stay single people...


----------



## Blueskyy

Corrie said:


> The more and more I play, the more the crappy music stands out. They really failed with this OST in my personal opinion. The songs are just... bland, sound similar to each other and just blend together. Not to mention a lot of the rifts are 5 seconds long and repeat over and over and over and it drives me insane. I know AC music has always been repetitive but I find NH rifts more irritating.


I agree. I loved the sad, soft music at 11 pm that signaled that I spent my whole day playing New Leaf


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> My husband just now: "can I take one of every flower in the game i don't have from your island please? I only need 26"
> -_-
> Stay single people...


Give him one of each flower (petal)

@Corrie
Ditto on that and to everyone talking about the music. I can't remember how the museum music was in the previous games, but it just had the same two notes playing on repeat for a solid minute until it started to blend into more beats. I think that's the problem. A lot of the music has the same repetitive beats and it feels like it should then blend its way into longer verses, but it just doesn't. It just keeps repeating the same notes over and over and it because of that it's so jarring that it makes someone like me who is music illiterate notice it right away.


----------



## Valeris

Shaking my head that I decided to try trading on Nookazon. The person I made a trade with continually kept trading with others, putting me off, then asking me if I'd be around until much later this evening. It's like when you're in line to see a movie and the ticket seller decides to call everyone else behind you up first. Then they proceed to start taking others just showing up while telling you to wait. It's not a very good feeling. You know they can serve you, they have the ability to do so; they just choose not to. That's what gets me.


----------



## DJ_Saidez

I wish that we weren't limited to 10 villagers, because one of my siblings accepted a visitor I didn't want and kicked out one of my favorite villagers
I also wish we could toggle the background music volume so I could listen to music players outside


----------



## oak

I wish the mermaid set was customizable to another colour palette. The pink/blue is cute but doesn't feel right to me. A seafoam green/dark blue/purple mix would have a more mermaid vibe to me. At least then I could actually use the furniture to decorate my beaches.


----------



## TheDuke55

Valeris said:


> Shaking my head that I decided to try trading on Nookazon. The person I made a trade with continually kept trading with others, putting me off, then asking me if I'd be around until much later this evening. It's like when you're in line to see a movie and the ticket seller decides to call everyone else behind you up first. Then they proceed to start taking others just showing up while telling you to wait. It's not a very good feeling. You know they can serve you, they have the ability to do so; they just choose not to. That's what gets me.


Just tell them you can and just not show up.


----------



## JKDOS

Corrie said:


> The more and more I play, the more the crappy music stands out. They really failed with this OST in my personal opinion. The songs are just... bland, sound similar to each other and just blend together. Not to mention a lot of the rifts are 5 seconds long and repeat over and over and over and it drives me insane. I know AC music has always been repetitive but I find NH rifts more irritating.



And I didn't realize it sooner, but 9PM isn't even music. It's mostly just background noise.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Corrie said:


> The more and more I play, the more the crappy music stands out. They really failed with this OST in my personal opinion. The songs are just... bland, sound similar to each other and just blend together. Not to mention a lot of the rifts are 5 seconds long and repeat over and over and over and it drives me insane. I know AC music has always been repetitive but I find NH rifts more irritating.


Exactly the reason why I always mute the Switch while playing in handheld mode and listening to music on YouTube. NH's OST is kinda lame compared to those from the previous games. It lacks on uniqueness and songs that are standing out, which is a shame, because usually Animal Crossing OSTs are well made. But NH is disappointing at many parts, sometimes just boring if not even annoying. The only song which is nice is the theme song imo. 


Valeris said:


> Shaking my head that I decided to try trading on Nookazon. The person I made a trade with continually kept trading with others, putting me off, then asking me if I'd be around until much later this evening. It's like when you're in line to see a movie and the ticket seller decides to call everyone else behind you up first. Then they proceed to start taking others just showing up while telling you to wait. It's not a very good feeling. You know they can serve you, they have the ability to do so; they just choose not to. That's what gets me.


I had a similar situation the other day, I just cancelled the trade because I wasted too much time waiting for nothing, especially since in my case, the person just went offline without giving me an update about the trade. I mean, I don't mind waiting, but when you get constantly pushed back and also have other trades accepted where people waiting for you, it's get very stressful. If you still waiting to trade with this person, perhaps telling them that you would like to cancel the trade and search for someone who has the time to trade with you.


----------



## Corrie

JKDOS said:


> And I didn't realize it sooner, but 9PM isn't even music. It's mostly just background noise.


You're right! I really think they took the minimalistic approach to the music a bit too far this time around.


----------



## Kurb

There’s so much i have to scream into the void about that it deserves a spoiler.


Spoiler



As for firsts, the game‘s unfinished. People tend to say “it was during a pandemic”. Then delay the game. This game used to be about interacting with a small community of animals. This game is slowly pandering to the masses, which would normally seem like a good thing. But this series hasn’t changed a thing in years and its slowly becoming more of an instagram e-celeb game more than an animal crossing game. One of the directors quit nintendo, anyways. Also, let’s talk about updates. There’s been no new content that hasnt been datamined. What’s that mean? Nintendo is artificially extending this games lifestyle by pretending to be making new context each month. We haven’t gotten anything that has been new, original or fun since Welcome Amiibo. I think it’s time i jump ship from this franchise. It’s a leaking ship and the caption refuses to accept anything is wrong.


----------



## Valeris

Update: Nixed the trade and found another one at a far better price along with someone actually on. I'm bringing positivity to this rant thread and you can't stop me!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I think I've grown tired of my favourite villagers and want new ones.
> But I don't want new ones because I have all my favourites. It's a conundrum


Lately I've been feeling that too, but then its like if I get rid of them It will be hard to them again.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021



Corrie said:


> The more and more I play, the more the crappy music stands out. They really failed with this OST in my personal opinion. The songs are just... bland, sound similar to each other and just blend together. Not to mention a lot of the rifts are 5 seconds long and repeat over and over and over and it drives me insane. I know AC music has always been repetitive but I find NH rifts more irritating.


This is why I always mute the game and turn on New Leaf music. Makes me feel more relaxed to be honest.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Koopadude100 said:


> I think the game meant you were too close to the beach? Notice the end of the square is on the beach cliff. Or.. it's a glitch. It's kinda sad that the game didn't let you put the ramp there, because it fits the area.




at 10:16 pm, i went onto the island designer 






 before
















 ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just need to say this and I might get hate for it but I have to express this in a rant. This game feels like a Happy Home Designer 2.0 where it focus a lot more on designing rather than building a community. I try to feel more relax in New Horizons but because of how terrible the Villager dialogue is I just cannot do it.  I took a break from this game, came back hoping something actually would happen for the 1 year anniversary but nope all I got was a cake and nobody seems to even care and the villagers just repeat the same topics.


----------



## Mr.Fox

SoraFan23 said:


> I just need to say this and I might get hate for it but I have to express this in a rant. This game feels like a Happy Home Designer 2.0 where it focus a lot more on designing rather than building a community. I try to feel more relax in New Horizons but because of how terrible the Villager dialogue is I just cannot do it.  I took a break from this game, came back hoping something actually would happen for the 1 year anniversary but nope all I got was a cake and nobody seems to even care and the villagers just repeat the same topics.



Probably time to take another break then. I never see you post anything positive about the game so clearly you're burned out.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mr.Fox said:


> Probably time to take another break then. I never see you post anything positive about the game so clearly you're burned out.


Maybe look at my more recent postings on my profile, before you make that comment.


----------



## Mr.Fox

SoraFan23 said:


> Maybe look at my more recent postings on my profile, before you make that comment.


I did what you said and I stand by my comment. There's more negative than positive...and I noticed you were viewing my profile to (I assume) attempt to point out that I hate on the game. I assure you, you won't find it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mr.Fox said:


> I did what you said and I stand by my comment. There's more negative than positive...and I noticed you were viewing my profile to (I assume) attempt to point out that I hate on the game. I assure you, you won't find it.


You know what I don't have to deal with you. I clearly am expressing how I feel about the game and you are only just making assumptions. I am just going to ignore you.


----------



## Mr.Fox

SoraFan23 said:


> You know what I don't have to deal with you. I clearly am expressing how I feel about the game and you are only just making assumptions. I am just going to ignore you.


Good call. I ignore people all the time. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I also need to rant about this too. Some people in this community can be toxic sometimes. Not saying everyone on the Rant Thread or Positive thread but those people who always say "oh stop complaining about the game" or "oh stop being so negative" are the most toxic I've seen. People are free to express how they feel about the game. If you disagree that fine as long as you respect their opinions. I swear I feel like I get attacked so much for having a different opinion, no matter what I say and how I get treated.


----------



## Mr.Fox

SoraFan23 said:


> I also need to rant about this too. Some people in this community can be toxic sometimes. Not saying everyone on the Rant Thread or Positive thread but those people who always say "oh stop complaining about the game" or "oh stop being so negative" are the most toxic I've seen. People are free to express how they feel about the game. If you disagree that fine as long as you respect their opinions. I swear I feel like I get attacked so much for having a different opinion, no matter what I say and how I get treated.


You're right. I shouldn't be criticizing someone ranting on a rant thread. That's on me.

I do think if the game bothers you that much though taking a break from it isn't the worst idea.


----------



## Matt0106

SoraFan23 said:


> I just need to say this and I might get hate for it but I have to express this in a rant. This game feels like a Happy Home Designer 2.0 where it focus a lot more on designing rather than building a community. I try to feel more relax in New Horizons but because of how terrible the Villager dialogue is I just cannot do it.  I took a break from this game, came back hoping something actually would happen for the 1 year anniversary but nope all I got was a cake and nobody seems to even care and the villagers just repeat the same topics.



I do agree and think you should fully be allowed to express your opinion, whether it is positive or negative. That is certain.

However, when you say "all I got was a cake and nobody seems to care," that's not entirely, in my opinion. It's not that we don't care; it's that Nintendo did give us more than just a cake. We got way more design slots, Sanrio items (and villagers if you're lucky enough to get the cards), more furniture coming up, and more. It's not a big update some fans wanted, but I think saying that everyone is just happy with a cake and don't care is false because a cake is not all we were given.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Matt0106 said:


> I do agree and think you should fully be allowed to express your opinion, whether it is positive or negative. That is certain.
> 
> However, when you say "all I got was a cake and nobody seems to care," that's not entirely, in my opinion. It's not that we don't care; it's that Nintendo did give us more than just a cake. We got way more design slots, Sanrio items (and villagers if you're lucky enough to get the cards), more furniture coming up, and more. It's not a big update some fans wanted, but I think saying that everyone is just happy with a cake and don't care is false because a cake is not all we were given.


I need to clarify when I said "nobody seems to care" I was referring to the characters in the game itself, not the people in the community.


----------



## Matt0106

SoraFan23 said:


> I need to clarify when I said "nobody seems to care" I was referring to the characters in the game itself, not the people in the community.


Ahhhhh okay, that's my bad then. I thought you meant actual players. Sorry about that, and forget what I said then!


----------



## Kurb

I’m back to complain more.
Why is time traveling discouraged? In every game since after GC, it’s been shunned but not entirely made pointless. Events don’t work unless it’s the day of, which is just terrible. Nintendo is destroying this game mechanic by mechanic


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> I just need to say this and I might get hate for it but I have to express this in a rant. This game feels like a Happy Home Designer 2.0 where it focus a lot more on designing rather than building a community. I try to feel more relax in New Horizons but because of how terrible the Villager dialogue is I just cannot do it.  I took a break from this game, came back hoping something actually would happen for the 1 year anniversary but nope all I got was a cake and nobody seems to even care and the villagers just repeat the same topics.


I think you would benifit from a longer break from the game. It was only 2 weeks ago you decided to take that break.
I think when people suggested to you that you take a break from the game they meant a month or 2.

Even the activities we find most fun in life can burn us out if we do too much of it.

Story of seasons comes out this week, or is already out depending on location. Might be worth looking in to that game for a breather.


----------



## JKDOS

Kurb said:


> I’m back to complain more.
> Why is time traveling discouraged? In every game since after GC, it’s been shunned but not entirely made pointless. Events don’t work unless it’s the day of, which is just terrible. Nintendo is destroying this game mechanic by mechanic



Anyone is free to time travel, and I personally don't hate anyone if they choose to. Nintendo has designed the game so it works in real time, and not on a fake in game clock like other games (Breath of the Wild and Skyrim for example), and since it can be exploited, they discourage it. The game does not run on a live server, so it's impossible for Nintendo to stop time travel.

You are free to time travel to events. The time lock is only for future events, and that's likely done to stop spoilers. Once the event is unlocked you can always TT backwards and forwards to them.


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 6:51 pm, i dug up a couple of bamboo trees so i could get the new natural ramp in, before knocking out some of the cliff







 before

progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 after

but it rejected me.. so i did more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















but it still rejected me... so i had to fill it in again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it said that it was cause of the rocks... 



& then i couldn't dig anymore cause of the pond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *well, i was going to move the pond over slightly, anyway... but still *


----------



## JKDOS

bestfriendsally said:


> it said that it was cause of the rocks...



Because Lloyd needs a place to stand, the rocks will get in the way here




So the pond will need to be pushed back..or you can maybe build the incline horizontally instead?


----------



## bestfriendsally

JKDOS said:


> Because Lloyd needs a place to stand, the rocks will get in the way here
> View attachment 363734
> 
> So the pond will need to be pushed back..or you can maybe build the bridge horizontally instead?
> 
> View attachment 363736


i really wanted to put a natural ramp there...

i was planning to move the pond back just a little , anyway... sometime...


edit at 7:28 pm: i thought of a way around it...  i'm gonna see if it works

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021



JKDOS said:


> Because Lloyd needs a place to stand, the rocks will get in the way here
> View attachment 363734
> 
> So the pond will need to be pushed back..or you can maybe build the incline horizontally instead?
> 
> View attachment 363736



i tested out my theory... look! i found another way around it ^^ :3  

edit at 7:37 pm: i think i might have found a little flaw in my theory... what do you think?  cause i'm not sure 









edit at 7:43 pm: i made changes a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













edit: at 7:47 pm: i turned it around, cause i thought it looked better


----------



## charmingpeach

Eeeh, I don't think a break is going to change people's opinion on the game. Look, I've found myself enjoying the game more and coming to peace with it on my own term simply accepting that this is a new game and this is what it has to offer, it won't ever be any previous AC, but I enjoy decorating a lot and that's something other AC didn't give me as well. I do find myself missing previous furniture, but I have also grown attached to some of the new items here. This game is simply a completely different formula.

Now, I don't think just because people have a negative opinion on the game's actual state that means they need a break, just how did we reach that conclusion? Because to me it simply seems that... they aren't satisfied with it, it can't be any more clear, and that's valid. I do see people who aren't satisfied talked down to more than I see it the other way around, and truly this shouldn't happen. There's no growth without criticism, so hopefully, you are heard and the game becomes more enjoyable for everyone! That should always be the end goal, so I do hope that later down the road, this game fulfills both parties equally. Enjoy the game at your own pace, and take it easy!


----------



## Moritz

charmingpeach said:


> Eeeh, I don't think a break is going to change people's opinion on the game. Look, I've found myself enjoying the game more and coming to peace with it on my own term simply accepting that this is a new game and this is what it has to offer, it won't ever be any previous AC, but I enjoy decorating a lot and that's something other AC didn't give me as well. I do find myself missing previous furniture, but I have also grown attached to some of the new items here. This game is simply a completely different formula.
> 
> Now, I don't think just because people have a negative opinion on the game's actual state that means they need a break, just how did we reach that conclusion? Because to me it simply seems that... they aren't satisfied with it, it can't be any more clear, and that's valid. I do see people who aren't satisfied talked down to more than I see it the other way around, and truly this shouldn't happen. There's no growth without criticism, so hopefully, you are heard and the game becomes more enjoyable for everyone! That should always be the end goal, so I do hope that later down the road, this game fulfills both parties equally. Enjoy the game at your own pace, and take it easy!


Edited to remove my comment as it was not constructive to getting along.

Instead I would like to say I really wish they would release amiibo for the villagers released with new horizons. I am fed up of the campsite method trying to get Megan.

I dont mind the loading times for the game at all. Mostly I can hardly tell they're there. That is until you need to turn the game on and off hundreds of times in a row. Then you get to see a lot of it.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’ve lost all inspiration. I have about two tiny areas in my island that to complete to finish off the bottom part of my map, but nothing seems to fit there. It’s a bummer because the layout and everything is done, just need the decorations.


----------



## bestfriendsally

nintendo?  GIVE US THIS FROM POCKET CAMP, PLEASE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the swings i mean...


----------



## moonbunny

It's soooo annoying to have to start over if you accidentally select a wrong option in the airport. (For example, pressing the 'friends only' button if you choose the Dodo code option, when you meant for it to be 'the more the merrier').


----------



## Moritz

Maple get off my island
Maple get off my island
Maple get off my island
Maple get off my island
Oh.... and Maple get off my island

Edit: maple got off the island


----------



## Mattician

moonbunny said:


> It's soooo annoying to have to start over if you accidentally select a wrong option in the airport. (For example, pressing the 'friends only' button if you choose the Dodo code option, when you meant for it to be 'the more the merrier').


Omg, too much dialogue with Orville.

Also, it's minor. But when he mentions I have a nook miles ticket, that should be the first option at the top.


----------



## Agaphea23

I wish the villagers would stop giving me the same DIY instead of ones I don't have . Even though I have two Lazy villagers and still no bookcase .
I am starting to think that either the game is reading my desires and thus is sadistically keeping me from them or it is tricked in a way that you can never get that one DIY unless you get from other players which needs membership [pretty sure its the former though, the cheek ].

It would be nice if the ratio was based on what you didn't have because It's making me eye up the villagers furniture and wishing for the flea market again [that or I will have to commit a crime , kick them out for the sol purpose on the off chance it will be in the recycle].

Also the dialogues are dull and lacking which makes me miss new leaf, so I only play for creative purposes [which is not bad in itself actually  ].


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

I just want to be able to fill up a cart at the Able Sisters and buy multiple colors of things all at once instead of having to leave the dressing room over and over again.


----------



## moonbunny

Asil Ellehcim said:


> I just want to be able to fill up a cart at the Able Sisters and buy multiple colors of things all at once instead of having to leave the dressing room over and over again.



If I could 'like' this a hundred times, I would! Sometimes I don't even want to go to Able's because of this.


----------



## Moritz

I wish villagers didn't use clothes as furniture.
If you give them a shirt, you ruined their house.
Its lame


----------



## satine

Asil Ellehcim said:


> I just want to be able to fill up a cart at the Able Sisters and buy multiple colors of things all at once instead of having to leave the dressing room over and over again.



ughhhh THISS. this is the most annoying thing. like ok I hoard clothes I know. but I should be able to with efficiency! sometimes there are days where I look in their catalog and there are MILLIONS of things I want and I literally sigh and roll my eyes up into my skull cuz Im going to have to spend the next 20 some odd minutes just buying them. it's so frustrating. if I had to buy everything one by one in Macy's I'd go insane. though... maybe if that was the case IRL I wouldn't be such a shopaholic so...


----------



## maria110

I hate it when villagers ask me to sit next to them and some of them even ask me to sit near and talk to them but then you can't actually talk to them when you are sitting. It's right up there with birthday celebrations for boring-ness but at least at birthdays, there are some levels of dialogue you can do.  I think most recently, Piper invited me and I sat next to her and would have loved to chat since Piper has such cute dialogue but couldn't.


----------



## Valeris

Moritz said:


> Maple get off my island
> Maple get off my island
> Maple get off my island
> Maple get off my island
> Oh.... and Maple get off my island
> 
> Edit: maple got off the island


Wendy get off my island.
Wendy really get off my island.
I'm not kidding get off my island.
Did my net not impress upon you how much I want you gone?
I'll even pack your bags for you Wendy. Now get off my island.


----------



## Shawna

t3llusagi said:


> I hate the toxic positivity movement that's going on in a lot of online communities. The second I say something negative about AC somebody comes out of the woodwork to say that I should be "grateful" and that I'm being "entitled" and I'd love to know why they think I should be grateful that something I paid money for has disappointed me. I think they forget that Nintendo is a company that exists to sell product- they aren't our friends and they aren't making these games out of the goodness of their hearts, it's a business and as a consumer I have the right to say something if I find the product I receive lackluster. There's nothing to be grateful for.
> 
> People always say to let people enjoy things when you say something negative, and I apologize if this sounds rude but it's not my problem if  my opinion on something affects the way you enjoy that thing, you are giving too much power to other peoples opinions and that's not my fault.
> 
> Sorry this is kinda long but I'm so over people in the community trying to police the way I express myself, it's really annoying.


I feel ya.  A similar incident has happened to me before. ;-; .-.

. . . 

As for my rant, I know this has been complained about 1000 times, but I think we are LONG OVERDUE for some QoL updates, I was really hoping for this to be implemented in the anniversary update. :/


----------



## Moritz

Shawna said:


> I feel ya.  A similar incident has happened to me before. ;-; .-.
> 
> . . .
> 
> As for my rant, I know this has been complained about 1000 times, but I think we are LONG OVERDUE for some QoL updates, I was really hoping for this to be implemented in the anniversary update. :/


This isnt directed at you as such, but I see a lot of people calling it the anniversary update but it wasnt. Nintendo has never called it that as far as I am aware.

Its just an update that happened to be at the same time as the 1 year anniversary of the game. Its the fans who put the weight onto the date and not nintendo. Nintendo never said, or gave any indication of us getting stuff for it. I feel bad for them when they didn't do anything to raise expectations but is getting hated on regardless.

Maybe nintendo is planning a big update for the near future. Its best for them not to rush it to meet a deadline that is only symbolic. Of course sooner is nicer, but outside of it being pretty, there is no reason for them to force a huge update to be ready before it is.

With a shop upgrade, brewster, and other things I'm probably forgetting being datamined I'm sure we will be getting a huge update in the coming months (or several small ones bringing the same stuff).
I do agree that some clarity on what is in the works would be nice but we're not owed it and it's not Nintendo's style at all. It's a shame but yeah


----------



## moonbunny

It would be nice if we could see the colour variation of an item while we have it in our inventory. For example, when you select an item, the text could say something like "coffee cup (elegant)" rather than "coffee cup."


----------



## Cloudandshade

moonbunny said:


> It would be nice if we could see the colour variation of an item while we have it in our inventory. For example, when you select an item, the text could say something like "coffee cup (elegant)" rather than "coffee cup."



I was just thinking today how much I'd love a feature like this. When I get something new I usually just quickly place it wherever I am to see which variant it is, but you can't do that for wall hanging items. And when you're trying to decorate outside using items of different variants, it's basically just a guessing game!


----------



## JKDOS

Moritz said:


> Maybe nintendo is planning a big update for the near future. Its best for them not to rush it to meet a deadline that is only symbolic. Of course sooner is nicer, but outside of it being pretty, there is no reason for them to force a huge update to be ready before it is.



I said it before and I'll still hold hope for it - Nintendo is waiting to drop a big update for v2.0


----------



## Moritz

JKDOS said:


> I said it before and I'll still hold hope for it - Nintendo is waiting to drop a big update for v2.0


I'm with you on that.
I know we aren't owed anything from nintendo but data miners have found so much stuff in the game that's not implemented, it just feels like it has to happen at some point.

I won't get my hopes up because things get cut from games all the time so a datamine doesn't mean toooo much... but yeah. I do think its coming this year, maybe even their next update due to it being 1.9 now


----------



## Corrie

I'm gonna throw this out there but there are a lot of NPCs that I really don't want back. 

Lottie, Harriet and Digby are just a few. They're just... useless to me. I totally understand characters like Brewster but I feel like a good chunk of NPCs can be scrapped. 

Not to mention, I don't know why they created new "younger" NPCs to replace the older ones like Daisy Mae vs Joan. I still don't see the point? What was wrong with the originals?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

A good quarter of my island is filled with mums....I don’t want to remove them since the area would be really difficult to do anything with, but it’s kind of crazy. There’s probably a good 400+ mums, but no green ones (really? so many, but not my favorite....)
so yeah, this’ll be fun to figure out


----------



## t3llusagi

SpaceTokki77 said:


> A good quarter of my island is filled with mums....I don’t want to remove them since the area would be really difficult to do anything with, but it’s kind of crazy. There’s probably a good 400+ mums, but no green ones (really? so many, but not my favorite....)
> so yeah, this’ll be fun to figure out




I think the lawnmower item should've been coded to take out flowers too, because getting them up one by one is tedious and the lawnmower just makes sense. It'd also be adorable.


----------



## Lullabynny

Less a rant about the game and something related to it, the Sanrio Cards sold out right after 8 am and I didnt even get a chance. My location didnt even allow the order online pickup thing Target was advertising. I really hate how Target and Nintendo handled this why wouldnt it just let us pre-order? On the flip I managed to get some bootleg ones from someone on etsy for a low price, but still upset I had to spend more money than I needed AND wasted my time.


----------



## TheDuke55

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Less a rant about the game and something related to it, the Sanrio Cards sold out right after 8 am and I didnt even get a chance. My location didnt even allow the order online pickup thing Target was advertising. I really hate how Target and Nintendo handled this why wouldnt it just let us pre-order? On the flip I managed to get some bootleg ones from someone on etsy for a low price, but still upset I had to spend more money than I needed AND wasted my time.


That's really the way to go about this situation and not feed into the scalpers pockets. We're really not supposed to talk about it, but everyone should be doing that.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> That's really the way to go about this situation and not feed into the scalpers pockets. We're really not supposed to talk about it, but everyone should be doing that.


If you have a modern android there is no need to buy anything


----------



## VanitasFan26

I wish there was an option to turn off Isabelle's announcements because if I have to see her talk about her sock for the 500th time........


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The in-game pathways are really cool - one of my favorite improvements in NH - but I wish there were more to choose from. I also wish there were one or two more different types of tree. A weeping willow would be neat.

I also really miss the giant tree that would grow over time like in New Leaf. Why did they have to make the resident plaza so small?


----------



## Rosch

I got the whoopee cushion today.

*It only works when placed on the floor.* It doesn't work when placed over an item that you can sit on (stools/chairs). I was under the impression that it would work on those but, guess not.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Rosch said:


> I got the whoopee cushion today.
> 
> *It only works when placed on the floor.* It doesn't work when placed over an item that you can sit on (stools/chairs). I was under the impression that it would work on those but, guess not.


Feel like they forgot to program the feature to put the whoopie cushion on the stools and chairs.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

every new feature of this game somehow manages to have an issue on it 

you can put furniture on your island! but there are only 1200 pieces of furniture available
you can terraform your island! but it's a really slow feature
you can make your own tools now with DIYs! but even the gold ones break too


----------



## Starboard

SoraFan23 said:


> Feel like they forgot to program the feature to put the whoopie cushion on the stools and chairs.


I doubt they planned to do that in the first place, but it would have been awesome if they did. I'm not sure how hard it is to code a cushion to go on a chair and then you can hop on top of the cushion, but something tells me it's not _that_ hard? But maybe they just have no time with these updates, idk.

Also I feel like I remember seeing one of the publicity photos having a whoopee cushion on an actual chair? Like with a back on it? Though I probably remembered wrong and it was just a stool lol.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 27, 2021



ZekkoXCX said:


> you can make your own tools now with DIYs! but even the gold ones break too


I still can't believe they haven't made unbreakable tools yet, I really hope they add that in eventually. I don't know why they insist on improving some things then making changes to other things that most people don't even like. In fact I downright hate it since I feel like there's a mocking countdown in my head every time I do anything with a tool... I mean is this meant to be relaxing


----------



## Jam86

it would be cool if we had infinate bridges and inclines instead of just 8 each
like if i can afford a new incline _and_ i have room for it then surely i should be able to just place one


----------



## Bluebellie

It looks really awkward to put items next to fencing. It has a weird gap in between. This doesn’t happen with putting items next to each other though. I wonder why the chose it with fencing. Anyways , it was super hard to customize some areas today. They were very small areas and I couldn’t move items around because of the invisible gap.


----------



## Shawna

SoraFan23 said:


> I wish there was an option to turn off Isabelle's announcements because if I have to see her talk about her sock for the 500th time........


I feel ya.  Like there is a special character (CJ, Flick, etc.) wandering around our island, but noooooo instead of letting us know, she has to ramble about her favorite TV shows. -_-


----------



## TheDuke55

Rosch said:


> I got the whoopee cushion today.
> 
> *It only works when placed on the floor.* It doesn't work when placed over an item that you can sit on (stools/chairs). I was under the impression that it would work on those but, guess not.


The whoopee cushion in NL never worked like that either. I think they just did what they did from the previous game. It does have more sound-art for a variety of farts. I have a simple mind, so that entertained me lol.



Shawna said:


> I feel ya.  Like there is a special character (CJ, Flick, etc.) wandering around our island, but noooooo instead of letting us know, she has to ramble about her favorite TV shows. -_-


I sometimes spam talk my villagers just to find out who is visiting. So it would be nice if Isabelle could actually be useful and not just came back because fanservice demanded it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> The whoopee cushion in NL never worked like that either. I think they just did what they did from the previous game. It does have more sound-art for a variety of farts. I have a simple mind, so that entertained me lol.
> 
> 
> I sometimes spam talk my villagers just to find out who is visiting. So it would be nice if Isabelle could actually be useful and not just came back because fanservice demanded it.


I mean come on seriously. Just let Isabelle say different stuff in the announcements like you mentioned talking about who is visiting the island as a special villager. I hate to say this but Isabelle in this game compared to New Leaf just is a major downgrade in terms of her character.


----------



## Rosch

TheDuke55 said:


> The whoopee cushion in NL never worked like that either. I think they just did what they did from the previous game. It does have more sound-art for a variety of farts. I have a simple mind, so that entertained me lol.


Ah. I never played NL consistently so I haven't really experienced the game fully. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Starboard

Bluebellie said:


> It looks really awkward to put items next to fencing. It has a weird gap in between. This doesn’t happen with putting items next to each other though. I wonder why the chose it with fencing. Anyways , it was super hard to customize some areas today. They were very small areas and I couldn’t move items around because of the invisible gap.


I think it's because the fence is flat but still takes up a whole square of space, so that's the big gaps we're seeing 

Seeing how they were able to make the Festivale garland only take up half a space, I hope they update the fences too, but I doubt it.


----------



## skarmoury

I'm just amused how many "-core" names there are. You have cottagecore, from which I believe springcore is a part of, and then today I heard about "pastel springcore" which should be different from the regular springcore, which is also different from your standard cottagecore? What's the difference of these terms help.


----------



## Corrie

skarmoury said:


> I'm just amused how many "-core" names there are. You have cottagecore, from which I believe springcore is a part of, and then today I heard about "pastel springcore" which should be different from the regular springcore, which is also different from your standard cottagecore? What's the difference of these terms help.


I remember hearing the -core names on tumblr tags such as kidcore and I always thought they sounded strange. 

To me, pastel springcore sounds like springcore except with a pastel aesthetic. Springcore kinda looks like a tea party type of aesthetic, while cottagecore seems to be more fall centered and witchy.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I don't understand why we can't order more than 5 items a day and only 2 letters to friends, esp since we only get orders once a day now. Please up the limit to 10 items per day and 5 letters per friend.


----------



## Corrie

mermaidshelf said:


> I don't understand why we can't order more than 5 items a day and only 2 letters to friends, esp since we only get orders once a day now. Please up the limit to 10 items per day and 5 letters per friend.


I fully agree, considering we could order loads more on the DS and 3DS.


----------



## S.J.

Moritz said:


> Edited to remove my comment as it was not constructive to getting along.
> 
> Instead I would like to say I really wish they would release amiibo for the villagers released with new horizons. I am fed up of the campsite method trying to get Megan.
> 
> I dont mind the loading times for the game at all. Mostly I can hardly tell they're there. That is until you need to turn the game on and off hundreds of times in a row. Then you get to see a lot of it.


I'm really hoping they have new amiibo cards in the works! I love Megan so much, but all of my plots are full and it's going to be difficult to find and get her!


----------



## Starboard

I agree with others that the -core suffix on everything sounds a little strange, (I think there was a thread about it in the past) I think in my case it's because the word has a serious or intense kind of sound to it which to me doesn't really suit words/ideas like cottage and pastel and spring, or the Animal Crossing series in general 

Anyway that's just me and I definitely don't mind people using it, but if I were describing my island I'd just say my island has a natural vibe or garden theme or something like that.


----------



## Bluebellie

Starboard said:


> I think it's because the fence is flat but still takes up a whole square of space, so that's the big gaps we're seeing
> 
> Seeing how they were able to make the Festivale garland only take up half a space, I hope they update the fences too, but I doubt it.


Yeah how unfortunate. I have fencing all around and we sort of hoping for an alley way kind of look, but it started to look weird with all the spacing, and totally un-walkable.


----------



## Jam86

skarmoury said:


> I'm just amused how many "-core" names there are. You have cottagecore, from which I believe springcore is a part of, and then today I heard about "pastel springcore" which should be different from the regular springcore, which is also different from your standard cottagecore? What's the difference of these terms help.


there's too many terms, i don't get the difference either 
me and my sister recently found out about one called "grandmacore" which is literally just cottagecore lol


----------



## maria110

Bunny Day prep is kind of fun so far but there are so many types of eggs that they fill your pockets too quickly.


----------



## maria110

I wish I could like Norma, but I just can't seem to keep her around long enough to earn her photo.   One of these years, I will invite her back and get to know her better.  Right now, however, I have Nan and Annalisa, who are just more fun imo.


----------



## Starboard

If we just had these 4 things added: 

Unbreakable tools 
Sound settings 
Ability to pluck flowers out
Ability to change colour variations ourselves 

My love for the game will increase 100 fold. 

Include some furniture from NL and Tortimer's island, 

It will increase 100000000 fold!

Hope you're reading, Nintendo!


----------



## bestfriendsally

Starboard said:


> If we just had these 4 things added:
> 
> Unbreakable tools
> Sound settings
> Ability to pluck flowers out
> Ability to change colour variations ourselves
> 
> My love for the game will increase 100 fold.
> 
> Include some furniture from NL and Tortimer's island,
> 
> It will increase 100000000 fold!
> 
> Hope you're reading, Nintendo!



yes! the unbreakable tools option would be so great ^^


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I seen footage of the Bunny Day in 2021 and I am not surprised this is literally the same as it was last year. Anyone who has already gotten all of the Bunny Day DIYS (including me) will not find this event so interesting. I mean sure there is new items at the Nook Shop but that is not giving me a reason to check it out. I am still bothered by how its going to last for a week. Would it make more sense just to make it last for like a day like most other events? So now for the rest of the week many people will have to deal with eggs on their island for better or for worse. Many people may not understand why Bunny Day was hated so much, because they never experienced it but from me and many others who did last year we all remember how painful it was. This was during the time when we still trying to build out island with materials, but sadly the eggs ruined. That is why it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## daringred_

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay I seen footage of the Bunny Day in 2021 and I am not surprised this is literally the same as it was last year. Anyone who has already gotten all of the Bunny Day DIYS (including me) will not find this event so interesting. I mean sure there is new items at the Nook Shop but that is not giving me a reason to check it out. I am still bothered by how its going to last for a week. Would it make more sense just to make it last for like a day like most other events? So now for the rest of the week many people will have to deal with eggs on their island for better or for worse. Many people may not understand why Bunny Day was hated so much, because they never experienced it but from me and many others who did last year we all remember how painful it was. This was during the time when we still trying to build out island with materials, but sadly the eggs ruined. That is why it left a bad taste in my mouth.



it's genuinely not that bad, especially compared to last year. (which i enjoyed anyway, but whatever.) i've already played today and ended up with barely any eggs compared to materials after doing my daily chores. only three of my three dozen non-fruit trees had eggs on them, i axed four trees for wood and only got one egg vs. 11 pieces of wood. i only saw one balloon. all of my rocks wielded a higher material to egg ratio. i haven't fished yet, but i imagine it's about the same in terms of spawn rate. NL's events always repeated, and if i didn't want to play them again i just wouldn't. NH, at least, has additional new items in nook's for you to purchase if you're interested.


----------



## King koopa

Disclaimer: I did not play nh yet today, so I don't exactly know what the event is like. Last year I didn't hate it, just was slightly distracting because I was trying to get materials for my island. It seemed like every 3 hits on a rock spawned at least 1 egg. But, then when Nintendo lowered the spawn rates, it became less of an issue. Not enough to make me love bunny day, but it made less of a distraction. So, I'm curious how bunny day will turn out this year now with the new furniture.


----------



## Airysuit

Pleaaasseeee briging back the full info signs at all the museum exhibitions :'( 
I hardly go into the museum anymore because there is nothing to learn!


----------



## King koopa

airysuit said:


> Pleaaasseeee briging back the full info signs at all the museum exhibitions :'(
> I hardly go into the museum anymore because there is nothing to learn!


I think that was there in New leaf to make up for blathers not telling you about the creatures. But yeah, I would like that brought back too


----------



## Feraligator

Starboard said:


> Unbreakable tools
> Sound settings
> Ability to pluck flowers out
> Ability to change colour variations ourselves
> Include some furniture from NL and Tortimer's island,


Yes please! Diamond as a new material for diamond tools would be great... Or platinum...?
And all of these suggestions would also make me love the game so much more.



airysuit said:


> Pleaaasseeee briging back the full info signs at all the museum exhibitions :'(
> I hardly go into the museum anymore because there is nothing to learn!


Also this...I was in the museum the other day just reading the facts about the art and my dad was reading them too.
When I went to the other exhibits it was just for show. The facts from NL were really great and even just copy-pasting them over would've been fine by me since I can't really remember them much anyways. NL really added some incentive to revisit the museum but NH just took it away again.


----------



## satine

I miss gyroids.  Come back little buddies. 

I remember having so much fun dropping them down outside in New Leaf and using that as outside decor. Not placing them like furniture, but the little icon was a mini brown gyroid and I thought that looked so cute outside!!! I feel like my island is missing something so super important without being able to place them all around. I'm so salty about their lack of one year in. Come on Nintendo. I've given you like $400 to play this game haha. Please just give me gyroids. 

Also, why is it that fences STILL cannot be customized. Geez. So annoying. I like some of the colors well enough but sometimes you just want a literal white picket fence.


----------



## fanism

Ever since my time in New Leaf, I have rant about not being able  to find a particular villager.  I wished there could be a head icon to tell me in the map where everyone is.  I totally wished Nintendo would implement this in New Horizons, but.... still very disappointed at this moment.


----------



## Shawna

Starboard said:


> If we just had these 4 things added:
> 
> Unbreakable tools
> Sound settings
> Ability to pluck flowers out
> Ability to change colour variations ourselves
> 
> My love for the game will increase 100 fold.
> 
> Include some furniture from NL and Tortimer's island,
> 
> It will increase 100000000 fold!
> 
> Hope you're reading, Nintendo!


And bulk-crafting. ^^
. . .
And brah, I cannot even begin to tell you how much I want Tortimer’s island! >_____<


----------



## Mink777

Where’s the anniversary update at, Nintendo?


----------



## Starboard

All these balloons are stressing me out! I feel like one flies by every couple of minutes and I need to stop what I'm doing and pop them all lol.

Also I think I'm going to wipe out my emergency supply of hardwood fixing these dang shovels and slingshots. I haven't grinded (ground??) for wood in months and I was happy about that


----------



## Furrton

Jam86 said:


> there's too many terms, i don't get the difference either
> me and my sister recently found out about one called "grandmacore" which is literally just cottagecore lol


Yeeeeah I think "grandmacore" is just a nice way of describing my native style IRL... LOL...

	Post automatically merged: Mar 29, 2021



Starboard said:


> All these balloons are stressing me out! I feel like one flies by every couple of minutes and I need to stop what I'm doing and pop them all lol.


And they don't even fly like you'd expect! I had a really low-flying one that was moving north-south! What in heck?!


----------



## annex

Jam86 said:


> there's too many terms, i don't get the difference either
> me and my sister recently found out about one called "grandmacore" which is literally just cottagecore lol


Grandmacore  made me laugh. My sister and I were just talking about all the cores. She said her island is colorfulcore and I said mine was retirement for the elderly core. Lol


----------



## Corrie

Whoever decided on the 5 item order limit deserves to get punched. I scanned in all the Sanrio villagers but it's gonna take me forever to get the items if I have to order 5 at a time... I'm only picking what I like but unfortunately that happens to be a lot of items still!


----------



## Valeris

Corrie said:


> Whoever decided on the 5 item order limit deserves to get punched. I scanned in all the Sanrio villagers but it's gonna take me forever to get the items if I have to order 5 at a time... I'm only picking what I like but unfortunately that happens to be a lot of items still!


It's an imposed longevity method unfortunately. Once you get everything you want at once, you slow starting to play which means your want for online and paying for the service lowers as a result. I've found with Nintendo, it's usually best to look at what impacts their bottom line.


----------



## maria110

I really wish the cranky villagers would stop telling us they are worried about dirtying up our nice clothes.  Why are they in our personal space enough to mess up our clothes?  What are they doing or trying to do?  It sounds gross and creepy.


----------



## Bluebellie

The museum exterior looked much nicer before the upgrade.


----------



## Starboard

Every time I want to revamp or add a new area to my island, I have to destroy something else with the landscaping and make it hideous  Makes me realise just how perfectly placed everything is already.  

I've never wanted an "edit" mode or "undo" button more than I do now.


----------



## Corrie

Valeris said:


> It's an imposed longevity method unfortunately. Once you get everything you want at once, you slow starting to play which means your want for online and paying for the service lowers as a result. I've found with Nintendo, it's usually best to look at what impacts their bottom line.


Yeah that's true. I just fail to see how me not ordering as many items as I want from my in game catalogue impacts my desire to buy switch online. Maybe they're hoping I'd say screw it and order them off someone online?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> Whoever decided on the 5 item order limit deserves to get punched. I scanned in all the Sanrio villagers but it's gonna take me forever to get the items if I have to order 5 at a time... I'm only picking what I like but unfortunately that happens to be a lot of items still!


Honestly I was already tired of it after the Mario Update was released. Like the update was downloaded, yet I had to buy the items from Nook shopping then I had to wait a day just for them to arrive. I said "no" to that and time traveled a day ahead just to get the Mario items.

I wish when you buy things from the Nook shopping app it would go straight to your mailbox today instead of having to wait a full day and be restricted to being only 5 items. Time travel does help, but even still it takes a while to even get the items.


----------



## katieofsweetpea

i’m annoyed at how much content they took away from previous games. especially shops and upgrades like brewster and the tommy and tommy’s shop.


----------



## Corrie

katieofsweetpea said:


> i’m annoyed at how much content they took away from previous games. especially shops and upgrades like brewster and the tommy and tommy’s shop.


This is the main problem. I thought each game was supposed to improve upon the old ones and add new things, not take away a lot of stuff.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



SoraFan23 said:


> Honestly I was already tired of it after the Mario Update was released. Like the update was downloaded, yet I had to buy the items from Nook shopping then I had to wait a day just for them to arrive. I said "no" to that and time traveled a day ahead just to get the Mario items.
> 
> I wish when you buy things from the Nook shopping app it would go straight to your mailbox today instead of having to wait a full day and be restricted to being only 5 items. Time travel does help, but even still it takes a while to even get the items.


True! If I recall correctly, in Wild World you could get the items the same day through mail, though it was many hours later. But still. I think you could order as much as the mail would fit? Why can't we have that in this game? A lot of things in this game feel like they made everything more inconvenient and it's annoying. You'd think with any updated title, they'd make things better and faster.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just realized I don’t spawn rocks anymore. Well. I have to see if there’s any area I can tear down to make some space for them. 
Do I even want rocks?


----------



## 0ni

Corrie said:


> Whoever decided on the 5 item order limit deserves to get punched. I scanned in all the Sanrio villagers but it's gonna take me forever to get the items if I have to order 5 at a time... I'm only picking what I like but unfortunately that happens to be a lot of items still!


Lmao - I feel that

Also - realising the area you are decorating on your island needs loads and loads of *shudders*.... Simple panels   which you now have to place orders for.  Plus having to buy customisation kits in lots of 5?? no m'am, no ham. At least bump both of these limits up to 10, c'monnn


----------



## Moritz

Why do people update their dream address while they're terraforming?
Your island looks like trash. No one wants to visit an island with every house on the beach and vast areas of nothing


----------



## Corrie

Eiji said:


> Lmao - I feel that
> 
> Also - realising the area you are decorating on your island needs loads and loads of *shudders*.... Simple panels   which you now have to place orders for.  Plus having to buy customisation kits in lots of 5?? no m'am, no ham. At least bump both of these limits up to 10, c'monnn


Games have had the quantity options where you can select your quantity since forever. I don't know if the developers knew how to program it or what but it sucks.


----------



## Curlyhead

...


----------



## peachycrossing9

Stop comparing New Horizons to New Leaf. There i said it.


----------



## Corrie

peachycrossing9 said:


> Stop comparing New Horizons to New Leaf. There i said it.


Given that NH is the next big AC game, it's kind of hard not to. Some people were expecting NH to have what NL had but expanded upon. They did expand and fix a lot of things (putting stuff outside, terraforming, etc) but are missing things (all of the older furniture sets, buildings, NPCs, gyroids etc) that people miss and reasonably expected to be there since they've been in the other games. It's like expecting a car from 2020 to be better than a car from 1970.


----------



## Moritz

Corrie said:


> It's like expecting a car from 2020 to be better than a car from 1970.


It is like that.
But its also like saying the 1970s car is the better one as although it doesn't have the satnav, cd player, Bluetooth, mp3 capabilities, heated seats, windscreen defogger... it has a built in ash tray.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I hate that you need a Nintendo Membership on each account, on each switch, in order to use the dream feature. It's so lame and money-grabbing. Wasn't dreaming free in New Leaf? (and yes, I _will _compare NH to NL, I see no reason not to)

Another thing I could do in NL that I can't seem to do in NH - is dream of my own dang island. It may be narcissistic but I used to enjoy dreaming about my town in NL, and now they have Luna act like it's impossible to do so in NH? What the heck??


----------



## Corrie

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I hate that you need a Nintendo Membership on each account, on each switch, in order to use the dream feature. It's so lame and money-grabbing. Wasn't dreaming free in New Leaf? (and yes, I _will _compare NH to NL, I see no reason not to)
> 
> Another thing I could do in NL that I can't seem to do in NH - is dream of my own dang island. It may be narcissistic but I used to enjoy dreaming about my town in NL, and now they have Luna act like it's impossible to do so in NH? What the heck??


Wait, you can't dream your own dream? Even if you use your code?

Edit: dreaming _and_ connecting with others online was free before.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Corrie said:


> Wait, you can't dream your own dream? Even if you use your code?


I just tried it and she said something about not being able to guide me to my own dream island ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Very frustrating


----------



## Corrie

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I just tried it and she said something about not being able to guide me to my own dream island ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Very frustrating


Aw that's lame. I always liked playing around in my town and messing it up without it being permanent haha.


----------



## Moritz

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I hate that you need a Nintendo Membership on each account, on each switch, in order to use the dream feature. It's so lame and money-grabbing. Wasn't dreaming free in New Leaf? (and yes, I _will _compare NH to NL, I see no reason not to)


Its less of an animal crossing thing and more of a nintendo deciding that online should not be free any more. Caving into the industry standard even though pc gaming shows how stupid it is.


Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Another thing I could do in NL that I can't seem to do in NH - is dream of my own dang island. It may be narcissistic but I used to enjoy dreaming about my town in NL, and now they have Luna act like it's impossible to do so in NH? What the heck??


Totally agree that this is the worst.
I want to check how my dream looks before I share it.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I’m honestly really sad and annoyed about how much is lacking in ACNH. Honestly I love the game, but even looking at the items in ACPC I get depressed, lol. There’s so many beautiful items that I want on my island (for example the outdoor TV screen thing and anything from the fortune cookies). I also wish there was more content in general. I miss the cafe. I miss having shops. And I wouldn’t mind the vendors being how they are (sort of, like not having buildings) if you could set their shop up somewhere specifically and have them come daily/3-4x weekly/etc. there’s a lot missing and the potential it had has fallen way short for me.

edit: and the interactions (well the lack thereof) with items in acnh is also lackluster


----------



## S.J.

I just want to rant that I know we only have ten plots, and I'm completely OK with only having ten plots, but I'm attached to all of my villagers, but I also want to invite a new villager, and I don't know what to do, and it's stressing me out! 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021



Trunzilla said:


> I’m honestly really sad and annoyed about how much is lacking in ACNH. Honestly I love the game, but even looking at the items in ACPC I get depressed, lol. There’s so many beautiful items that I want on my island (for example the outdoor TV screen thing and anything from the fortune cookies). I also wish there was more content in general. I miss the cafe. I miss having shops. And I wouldn’t mind the vendors being how they are (sort of, like not having buildings) if you could set their shop up somewhere specifically and have them come daily/3-4x weekly/etc. there’s a lot missing and the potential it had has fallen way short for me.
> 
> edit: and the interactions (well the lack thereof) with items in acnh is also lackluster


I wish poor Label didn't have to stand out in the rain with her clipboard and suitcase. It makes me so sad!


----------



## Starboard

Moritz said:


> Its less of an animal crossing thing and more of a nintendo deciding that online should not be free any more. Caving into the industry standard even though pc gaming shows how stupid it is.


It is a Nintendo thing, but they also actively decided to keep things from us to get us to buy the sub! All the stuff about fruit and colour variations and sharing designs (even from your own NL game) has been said, but now the Nook points items are the newest thing you can't have without it. It all makes a serious case of FOMO for fans of the series so most people will feel forced to spend even more money just to play the game "like normal".

Like if they're continuously releasing things then I can understand wanting some income to do it, but imo there's just too much manipulating and locking things away to make me ok with it. Idk...

Also, did QR codes in NL require an internet connection to use? Because if it's possible to share designs without one then that's even more slap-in-the-face.


----------



## VelveteenCat

Why is there such a lack of black clothes!? It's not like black as a clothing color is totally out there. I feel like there are so many missed opportunities - the satin dress, academy uniform and elegant dress for example would look so great in black. If I liked blue, yellow or green I could buy almost anything, but as is, I'm really low on in-game (not custom design) options  and it is very disappointing ☹


----------



## SoftCrowbar

this too! I wish they’d at least give them a tent or umbrella or **something** if not an actual store.


----------



## Valeris

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> Why is there such a lack of black clothes!? It's not like black as a clothing color is totally out there. I feel like there are so many missed opportunities - the satin dress, academy uniform and elegant dress for example would look so great in black. If I liked blue, yellow or green I could buy almost anything, but as is, I'm really low on in-game (not custom design) options  and it is very disappointing ☹


THIS. Give me a sword sheath I can put on my villager's back, a staff, something. I've been trying to create an adventurer look and it's frustrating because of the lack of back items.


----------



## Moritz

Valeris said:


> THIS. Give me a sword sheath I can put on my villager's back, a staff, something. I've been trying to create an adventurer look and it's frustrating because of the lack of back items.


I know its not at all what you wanted but if you want a staff for like a wizard vibe, there is the magic wand shaped like a wizard wand, or if its for walking there is a wand that's a cane like a walking stick thing


----------



## Valeris

Moritz said:


> I know its not at all what you wanted but if you want a staff for like a wizard vibe, there is the magic wand shaped like a wizard wand, or if its for walking there is a wand that's a cane like a walking stick thing


Appreciate it. I'm trying to recreate a theme on my island; so having something would be good. I mean I get if Nintendo doesn't let me withdraw the sword for example. I'd deal with that, I just want that look.


----------



## bam94-

Not so much a rant, just something that bugs me, but with so many furniture items placed outside interacting with the weather (such as things blowing in the wind), WHY don’t candles or tiki torches and items like that go out when it rains?!


----------



## bestfriendsally

bam94- said:


> Not so much a rant, just something that bugs me, but with so many furniture items placed outside interacting with the weather (such as things blowing in the wind), WHY don’t candles or tiki torches and items like that go out when it rains?!



yeah... that is a little weird, isn't it?


----------



## VanitasFan26

New Horizons online is not all that good. All you do is just shop on their island, and sure you can interact with their villagers, and of course have a fun time hanging out. There is literally no modes.  I know when the Dream Suite came out last year in August 2020 I barely use Dodo airlines anymore. Its 2021 and we still have to deal with the constant load screens. I mean why can't it just be you can still do stuff on your island, while someone else is coming or leaving?


----------



## Chris

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> Why is there such a lack of black clothes!? It's not like black as a clothing color is totally out there. I feel like there are so many missed opportunities - the satin dress, academy uniform and elegant dress for example would look so great in black. If I liked blue, yellow or green I could buy almost anything, but as is, I'm really low on in-game (not custom design) options  and it is very disappointing ☹


I can relate to this. There are so many times I've liked the look of something in Able's only to think, "cool, but can I have it in black?"


----------



## X10Rinne

Valeris said:


> Appreciate it. I'm trying to recreate a theme on my island; so having something would be good. I mean I get if Nintendo doesn't let me withdraw the sword for example. I'd deal with that, I just want that look.


If you want a sword on your back, you could just draw one onto your clothes with the clothing editor! 

doodled this in about 10 minutes, so totally doable and wouldn't look half bad if you took time to shade it more than I did lol


----------



## Cloudandshade

X10Rinne said:


> If you want a sword on your back, you could just draw one onto your clothes with the clothing editor!
> 
> doodled this in about 10 minutes, so totally doable and wouldn't look half bad if you took time to shade it more than I did lol
> View attachment 365165



Dang, you doodled that in 10 minutes? I couldn't create that in 10 days. I love it, those are some impressive skills you have!


----------



## X10Rinne

Cloudandshade said:


> Dang, you doodled that in 10 minutes? I couldn't create that in 10 days. I love it, those are some impressive skills you have!


Yup, since I only doodled the sword itself! (there's no front side to the coat or anything)

It's like a X shape in the middle of the back with a horizontal line going through it, and then some decorations to look a little more detailed. It's simpler to make than it looks!



_(edit: if anyone wants a sword, 100% feel free to copy this base and shade/decorate it however you like!)_


----------



## Moritz

X10Rinne said:


> It's simpler to make than it looks!


While I'm sure that's true, I can't even make a stripped hat where the stips line up on the rim XD


----------



## X10Rinne

Moritz said:


> While I'm sure that's true, I can't even make a stripped hat where the stips line up on the rim XD


trying to draw over the curves takes a little trial and error at first until you remember, but the back/chest from the waist up is luckily pretty flat, and you can use the mirror tool and copy-paste tool to speed stuff up 

I guess my little rant for the rant thread would be how much I wish you could make villagers wear custom patterns in the photo studio instead of waiting for someone to hopefully wear it someday maybe  That'd make it a lot easier to take photos!


----------



## Valeris

X10Rinne said:


> Yup, since I only doodled the sword itself! (there's no front side to the coat or anything)
> 
> It's like a X shape in the middle of the back with a horizontal line going through it, and then some decorations to look a little more detailed. It's simpler to make than it looks!
> View attachment 365166


That is awesome! I don't suppose you could give something like this a go? For those curious I want to recreate Mordavia from Quest for Glory Four. You're making me want to try to give it a go myself.


----------



## X10Rinne

Valeris said:


> That is awesome! I don't suppose you could give something like this a go? For those curious I want to recreate Mordavia from Quest for Glory Four. You're making me want to try to give it a go myself. View attachment 365173


I need to head to bed and I'm afraid I've never heard of Mordavia, but if you want to try giving it a go, feel free to color over this little template sketch of a D&D-ish outfit and edit/redraw however you like!


----------



## Jam86

why does it actually take 7 paint kits to change a tiny picture



this has bothered me for so long


----------



## VanitasFan26

Jam86 said:


> why does it actually take 7 paint kits to change a tiny picture
> View attachment 365216
> this has bothered me for so long


You know how many Customization Kits you have to get to customize the Robot Boy item? 50! Thats so ridiculous!


----------



## Jam86

SoraFan23 said:


> You know how many Customization Kits you have to get to customize the Robot Boy item? 50! Thats so ridiculous!


oof ikr, this is why i'm hoping nintendo will improve bulk buying soon


----------



## VanitasFan26

Jam86 said:


> oof ikr, this is why i'm hoping nintendo will improve bulk buying soon


I hope so too


----------



## Starboard

Jam86 said:


> why does it actually take 7 paint kits to change a tiny picture
> View attachment 365216
> this has bothered me for so long


It takes the same amount to repaint the entire pipe organ lol. Seems like it's based on how big/expensive the object is, not what you're doing to it. The electric guitar was some ridiculous amount too for how tiny the sticker is.

Logic.....


----------



## Mattician

I still needed to catch a stringfish before March ended. So I dug up one manila clam at a time and then crafted bait one at a time. I ended up catching one.

You should be able to craft and buy more than one of a specific item at a time. Maybe multiples of 5 at least. 
And maybe bait could be available to buy from Nook's Cranny or C.J.


----------



## Corrie

SoraFan23 said:


> You know how many Customization Kits you have to get to customize the Robot Boy item? 50! Thats so ridiculous!


It may just be me since I'm not a fan of the robot to begin with but why is that item so extra? lol. It requires parts that are harder to find and 50 customization kits. It's not even that special??


----------



## Dunquixote

graham still hasn’t given me his picture.


----------



## Moritz

Dunquixote said:


> graham still hasn’t given me his picture.


I feel that pain. I was time travelling today to get cherry to move out so I can bring reneigh over from my second switch. 
I knew Peggy was in the range to give her photo so I figured I would gift her each day I went forwards.
2 months of giving her a wrapped fossil every day and I finally got her photo.
When I put it on my wall it auto placed itself to be covered by a plant and I didn't even feel guilty.


----------



## azurill

Dunquixote said:


> graham still hasn’t given me his picture.


I wish you good luck. It took me forever to get Canberra to give me her photo. I finally got it after giving  her a wrapped stack of 4 giant clams.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> I wish you good luck. It took me forever to get Canberra to give me her photo. I finally got it after giving  her a wrapped stack of 4 giant clams.


Try using Iron Wall Lamps and wrap them up in gifts. I managed to get Judy and Audie's photo last week.


----------



## azurill

SoraFan23 said:


> Try using Iron Wall Lamps and wrap them up in gifts. I managed to get Judy and Audie's photo last week.


Thank you , I will try that with Whitney , Gala and Cleo.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know after a year it really bothers me how you have no option to create a new island on your switch. I mean think of it as save files. You know how most games back in the day always had a save file whenever you want to replay the game again and you still want to keep the file you worked so hard on? Imagine that but with New Horizons where you're forced into having one island and there is no way to make a 2nd one unless you delete your save data. 

I thought very hard about deleting my island and after a long thinking process I just can't do it. I mean It just really makes me wonder why in the world can you not have multiple islands on one switch? They really force you to buy another switch and another copy of new horizons just to make a new island. Its so dumb! I refuse to waste another $300 and $60 just to make a new island. 

This was one of the biggest issues when the game first came out. Its a really bad game design on Nintendo's part and it really is bad if you have a family who has one Switch yet they cannot have their own islands on one Switch. It needs to be shared with. Now I understand better why people were so angry last year in March 2020. Its no wonder so many people have been restarting their islands so much lately.


----------



## watercolorwish

I just realized how sad it is that this game is so content starved that players are using the scraps of updates that feature things like customizable photo stands and umbrellas and turning them into campers, eiffel towers, cat houses etc. aka not their intended purpose. Same with simple panels used as buildings etc. The creativity is awesome, just wish the devs would notice and try to cater to what people actually wanna see in the game instead of us trying to build it and lag our games lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



watercolorwish said:


> I just realized how sad it is that this game is so content starved that players are using the scraps of updates that feature things like customizable photo stands and umbrellas and turning them into campers, eiffel towers, cat houses etc. aka not their intended purpose. Same with simple panels used as buildings etc. The creativity is awesome, just wish the devs would notice and try to cater to what people actually wanna see in the game instead of us trying to build it and lag our games lol


this goes for mini game islands as well


----------



## TheRevienne

Kiki, who has been on my island longer, and who I think I'm better friends with still hasn't given me her picture, but yet I got Bluebear's and Whitney's who've been on the island less (granted Bluebear moved in after Kiki so) but I thought they wouldn't have been high enough in friendship points for me to get their pictures but I thought Kiki would :L


----------



## maria110

I want to complete bunny day and get the final items from Zipper but I am not looking forward to having to craft 10,000 items in order to earn the final items.  I don't want all the bunny day items and I don't have room to store all that crap.  I mean, they are not crappy, they are cute items but I don't use cute items in interior or exterior decoration.  Give me some gothic items, please, Nintendo.  Like, how neat it would be if the mermaid set was customizable to be black/gray/silver or red/black.  That would be awesome.


----------



## Bluebellie

Hmmm. So the flooring seems to look different on Harvey’s island then on the characters house. I specifically selected the attic on both places because I wanted to first try it out in Harvey’s and then transfer the design back to my players house ( didn’t want to waste unnecessary bells buying items that might not look good). I was able to customize the room to my liking, and when I started decorating back at my players house, I notice the flooring does not line up exactly 100%. I was kind of counting on accuracy. Sure it’s not much of a difference, but I realize I do have to move 1-2 items now to a different location.


----------



## Lullabynny

So like is Nintendo ever going to explain why Harvey's house has nice equal sized rooms but for some reason our house on our island has weird disporportionate rooms? Like why is only the main room big? I can't decorate like this. >:c


----------



## Corrie

TheRabbitWitch said:


> So like is Nintendo ever going to explain why Harvey's house has nice equal sized rooms but for some reason our house on our island has weird disporportionate rooms? Like why is only the main room big? I can't decorate like this. >:c


I really wanted the rooms to be able to be upgraded the way it worked in NL.


----------



## Bluebellie

Our attic is so much bigger than the one on Harvey’s island. What am I to do with all this extra space


----------



## Moritz

Bluebellie said:


> Our attic is so much bigger than the one on Harvey’s island. What am I to do with all this extra space


Put down figures of bugs and RP being a lazy villager


----------



## Starboard

I'm so annoyed, I spent forever whacking all my trees to replenish my hardwood for my tools, and then I coincidentally needed a log sofa and log bed. Altogether they need 46 hardwood to craft which is most of what I just made!

Unbreakable tools pleaaaase!


----------



## Moritz

I built a new area today and now my islands frame rate is dropping consistently everywhere.

I'm really hoping it will go away on its own once cherry blossom is over or else my island must die


----------



## cocoacat

I may have complained about this before, but where are the lemon and banana trees? With the whole tropical theme they've been going for in NH, you'd think we'd have more tropical fruit. Lemons should have moved into the native island fruit category.


----------



## VanitasFan26

cocoacat said:


> I may have complained about this before, but where are the lemon and banana trees? With the whole tropical theme they've been going for in NH, you'd think we'd have more tropical fruit. Lemons should have moved into the native island fruit category.


I seriously want more fruit. Been getting tired of seeing Oranges, Peaches, Apples, Peaches, and Cherries.


----------



## McRibbie

cocoacat said:


> I may have complained about this before, but where are the lemon and banana trees? With the whole tropical theme they've been going for in NH, you'd think we'd have more tropical fruit. Lemons should have moved into the native island fruit category.


I honestly want more fruit as well but... it's not a tropical island, otherwise it'd be summer all the time (and, y'know, take away the real time clock feature of the game). It's a _deserted _island (ie. a normal island somewhere). I'm hoping, if they add back in Tortimer Island (or something like it?) that this stuff does come back, given that's where it came from.


----------



## Moritz

Reneigh is the absolute worst villager I have ever had and I want her gone asap.
Evil horse keeps getting in my way no matter what I do.
Wish I could report her to issabelle for being a bully XD


----------



## Corrie

SoraFan23 said:


> I seriously want more fruit. Been getting tired of seeing Oranges, Peaches, Apples, Peaches, and Cherries.


Agreed! I want the fruits we had on the island. I miss the lemons, persimmons and durians!


----------



## Starboard

The cherry blossom trees make my island so pretty I wish we had them for all of Spring


----------



## HappyTails

Last year, Bunny Day was out of control. This year, the game is refusing to give me water eggs, so I guess I just won't be participating in the event this year either. *shrugs*

Whatever, the events are lackluster in this game anyways.

I said I was just going to play and have fun, but there are still things that continue to test my patience, which I do not have a lot of.


----------



## azurill

HappyTails said:


> Last year, Bunny Day was out of control. This year, the game is refusing to give me water eggs, so I guess I just won't be participating in the event this year either. *shrugs*
> 
> Whatever, the events are lackluster in this game anyways.
> 
> I said I was just going to play and have fun, but there are still things that continue to test my patience, which I do not have a lot of.


Last year I was able to complete the event on my main island. This year I wanted to complete it on my second island and can’t find water eggs. I have one right now. I also can’t find all the recipes. I tried on my main island to get a few water eggs but couldn’t find any there.


----------



## HappyTails

azurill said:


> Last year I was able to complete the event on my main island. This year I wanted to complete it on my second island and can’t find water eggs. I have one right now. I also can’t find all the recipes. I tried on my main island to get a few water eggs but couldn’t find any there.



There are either too many eggs or not enough. I've given up. I'm just trying to enjoy the game, and have fun and searching fruitlessly for items the game is obviously not going to let me have is not my idea of fun.


----------



## azurill

HappyTails said:


> There are either too many eggs or not enough. I've given up. I'm just trying to enjoy the game, and have fun and searching fruitlessly for items the game is obviously not going to let me have is not my idea of fun.


Yea there needs to be a balance. I have also given up. If I get them that would be nice but if not that’s ok to. If I really want an item I can craft it on my main island.


----------



## Starboard

I agree water eggs are way too hard to find, but if it helps anyone they're always a "medium" sized shadow. Though even doing that I can still get 10 or more squids or zebra turkey fish before an egg.

What annoys me is the egg balloon only very rarely gives me a recipe, so I end up with a crazy amount of sky eggs and it's a waste of time and tool uses. Also your villagers are supposed to ping you and give you recipes, and I've played long hours the past few days and only once did that happen, they just ping me to give me random stuff. I didn't find an egg recipe bottle on the beach today either. Sigh.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> I agree water eggs are way too hard to find, but if it helps anyone they're always a "medium" sized shadow. Though even doing that I can still get 10 or more squids or zebra turkey fish before an egg.
> 
> What annoys me is the egg balloon only very rarely gives me a recipe, so I end up with a crazy amount of sky eggs and it's a waste of time and tool uses. Also your villagers are supposed to ping you and give you recipes, and I've played long hours the past few days and only once did that happen, they just ping me to give me random stuff. I didn't find an egg recipe bottle on the beach today either. Sigh.


Are the diy the same as from last year? Because I haven't found a bunny day bottle on the shore at all. Or any villagers bothering to give me any diy except for in the very beginning when they were handing out eggs.

I'm bummed out that April Fool's wasn't really acknowledged in any way other then a whoopee cushion. It's a little disappointing. I wasn't expecting a full blown event with Blanca (she probably won't be coming back) but even Valentine's Day had letters and you could give gifts to villagers.

They could've had villagers engage you with silly dialogue, they could prank you and vice verse for a one time shot, heck they could've made Isabelle give a cheap April Fool's announcement. It's the little things like that that bring the game to life. I was pleased they didn't sleep on Valentine's Day. The game has some great new features, but I'm not as hogwild about decorating/terraforming as most of the others and I really feel like this feature can't carry the game. Or not for as long as they envision if they don't pick up the updates. Many of my friends have abandoned this game for the same reasons I voice. It's a given that a forum for AC will still have a following for NH and I will still play it, but I find myself playing it less and less and sometimes I just boot it up to shut down without doing anything.


----------



## Moritz

So I'm trying to get doms photo so I can kick him out.
Today someone is at the campsite.
Its the person I want to replace dom.
I don't have doms photo.

I dont know if I'm in range or not to get the photo but I'm gonna savescum for a little to see.

Life's unfair sometimes

Update: still no photo. Giving up. Bye mott, it was nice seeing you


----------



## maria110

It's cherry blossom season again!!!  How do I know this?  I know it because I'm wasting my time running up and down the *&^%%& beach every five minutes to shoot down present balloons and receiving garbage like ^%$$^ incense burners instead of cherry blossom recipes.   Of course the *&^%%& egg balloons are showing up like clockwork.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> Are the diy the same as from last year? Because I haven't found a bunny day bottle on the shore at all. Or any villagers bothering to give me any diy except for in the very beginning when they were handing out eggs.


Yeah they're the same. None of my villagers handed me eggs either. It's like they don't even know the event is happening lol.

Though I did read somewhere they only hand you eggs if you've done the event before? Because I haven't and maybe that's why.


----------



## Starboard

I'm about ready to give up on the egg balloons, I just want the last recipe but I've gotten sky eggs the past 20 or 30 times. No bottle on the beach or anything. It's like the game stopped giving me recipes after the first couple of days!


----------



## maria110

A vintage tv tray instead of a cherry blossom recipe. Thanks, game! /sarcasm


----------



## Moritz

I have reneigh in boxes and made a thread about it which got moved to the villager trading section of the site.
I wanted someone who doesn't get involved in villager trades to see it but guess they never will now.

Pretty disappointed and might just void her.
Posted on reddit so will give it a bit but yeah 

Found someone on reddit and their post history shows they really want her so I'm happy


----------



## Starboard

maria110 said:


> A vintage tv tray instead of a cherry blossom recipe. Thanks, game! /sarcasm


I have a complicated relationship with the balloons; I can't resist popping them because of the off-chance that it's an item or a variant I don't have, but that happens so rarely it's practically nonexistent. I always get the same kind of stuff I already got a hundred times like a rice cooker or clay. I'd love if I could get hardwood instead because I hate gathering that, or if it guaranteed something you don't have yet.

Butttt I'm a million times thankful it isn't just balloon furniture every time like in New Leaf lol. Those became pointless really fast.


----------



## Moritz

I wish shrubs never went out of season.
Replanting over 100 is a pain XD


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> I wish shrubs never went out of season.
> Replanting over 100 is a pain XD


It would be nice if the shrubs stayed in bloom. I got tired of switching out the shrubs in my shopping plaza and campsite and museum .


----------



## TheDuke55

I ended up just planting some bushes that stay mostly green through the year so they don't have an ugly sickly green color. It'd be different if we could somehow store and stack them.


----------



## maria110

TheDuke55 said:


> I ended up just planting some bushes that stay mostly green through the year so they don't have an ugly sickly green color. It'd be different if we could somehow store and stack them.


Which ones are those?  Holly?


----------



## TheDuke55

maria110 said:


> Which ones are those?  Holly?


I think so because I got lazy when the holly berries went away so quickly and just went screw it and left them up. And they're pretty green and healthy right now. So if they stay that way for most seasons, I don't care. It's too much time and effort the other way around.


----------



## maria110

TheDuke55 said:


> I think so because I got lazy when the holly berries went away so quickly and just went screw it and left them up. And they're pretty green and healthy right now. So if they stay that way for most seasons, I don't care. It's too much time and effort the other way around.



I agree.  I like plain shrubs anyway.  I'm not a big fan of the red camellias when they are in bloom and I don't want the pink or blue color shrubs.  I have plain non-flowering shrubs around my house in real life, and I like them just fine.  The holly shrubs in the game look nice when in bloom but I like them all year round when they are just plain green.  In real life, box shrubs are nice and I love juniper ground cover.


----------



## Splinter

We need more outdoorsy stuff to decorate with, I think I've already used everything so far and still have unfinished areas with nothing to put there.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I hate how long it takes to get to 3 stars, wish kk could come to my island once rs opens and get it over with lol


----------



## lexy_

We are lacking information about the 20th anniversary (20 years of AC licence) this month so I hope they will do something big but no news for now and I think next week is their last chance to say something. I really don't like the way nintendo communicate abut the game since last year, it is so frustrating in my opinion . I want to be hyped ^^.


----------



## Livia

I’m really upset that the egg spawn rate was nerfed from last year. I’m trying to complete the event this year on my second character and its impossible to find water eggs. 6 times in a row now I’ve gotten fish instead of egg. She still doesn’t even have the recipe for the water egg clothes because she can’t find enough of them. She also needs several of the other bunny day recipes because I hardly ever get bunny day balloons. I didn’t have any trouble finding the recipes or eggs last year and it was a lot less frustrating.


----------



## azurill

Livia said:


> I’m really upset that the egg spawn rate was nerfed from last year. I’m trying to complete the event this year on my second character and its impossible to find water eggs. 6 times in a row now I’ve gotten fish instead of egg. She still doesn’t even have the recipe for the water egg clothes because she can’t find enough of them. She also needs several of the other bunny day recipes because I hardly ever get bunny day balloons. I didn’t have any trouble finding the recipes or eggs last year and it was a lot less frustrating.


It really is frustrating. I can see making the event itself shorter but yea I wish they hadn’t changed the spawn rate. I’m trying to complete the event on my second island and like you I  have a hard time finding water eggs. I’ll probably time travel back to it since I don’t have a lot of time right now and have only found 1 water egg.


----------



## Moritz

I want Judy to move off my island.
My friend has said she wants Judy and to hold her for her until she has a plot.
My friend has played 5 hours in the month.
I want Judy to move off my island...


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I want trees & bamboo to be able to be closer to cliff edges! Make the spacing 0.5 blocks instead of 1 full one PLEASE!!!!!!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021

And to add, I really wish there was a way to figure out where your villagers are. I’ve spent like an hour looking for biskit... I just wanna give him a gift


----------



## bestfriendsally

Trunzilla said:


> I want trees & bamboo to be able to be closer to cliff edges! Make the spacing 0.5 blocks instead of 1 full one PLEASE!!!!!!!!!



yes! i want that too!


----------



## Starboard

Trunzilla said:


> I want trees & bamboo to be able to be closer to cliff edges! Make the spacing 0.5 blocks instead of 1 full one PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


Same!!! You don't know how many of my plans were thwarted because the game wouldn't let me have a tree next to a cliff, wall, river or house. Bridges are even worse. Every time I terraform I have some kind of issue with the dang trees!

Speaking of space, I get frustrated with the items that have a larger top than bottom, like the Pocket Camp plaza flags. The bottom is just a pole but you can't even get near it or put anything next to it which is ridiculous. I also don't like when objects are so small but their invisible boxes block my path even though there's a visible gap bigger than my body! And once I accidentally "scooted" past an invisible box and scared away a golden stag I was creeping up on lol. So I really wish they'd work on that. Or that they did from the start since I doubt they'd change that now.


----------



## NicksFixed

People complained last year that there were too many eggs, now there's not enough? Nintendo can't do right for doing wrong, can they?


----------



## bestfriendsally

NicksFixed said:


> People complained last year that there were too many eggs, now there's not enough? Nintendo can't do right for doing wrong, can they?



since it's really my first bunny day, i don't really notice :3


----------



## Moritz

NicksFixed said:


> People complained last year that there were too many eggs, now there's not enough? Nintendo can't do right for doing wrong, can they?


I took no issue with last years event
I found it charming and people were just wanting to rush through the game, which is so not the spirit of it.
Kinda sad they nerfed it, but im not wanting more eggs so meh


----------



## Starboard

I think the egg count is fine (actually I got way more than I'll ever need) but it's just the water eggs that can be a pain to find, even knowing what size shadow gives them. But if RNG is on your side it isn't so bad.

Now I'm curious how many eggs people were getting last year lol. I feel drowned even with the "nerfed" amount 

Edit: I forgot to mention what I don't think is fine is the ratio of sky eggs to recipes, the recipes are way too rare in comparison and I don't know what I'm going to do with all these sky eggs...


----------



## maria110

Bunny Day is kind of overwhelming.  For Halloween, I played the event with all the player characters I had at the time because it was fun and manageable.  Bunny Day I played with only one of my 5 player characters because I can't imagine doing all that five times over.  It's just so much crafting.  And so many items that would then need to be used or stored or sold or given away.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



Starboard said:


> I think the egg count is fine (actually I got way more than I'll ever need) but it's just the water eggs that can be a pain to find, even knowing what size shadow gives them. But if RNG is on your side it isn't so bad.



I was lucky to be laying path and terraforming a lot this week and villagers kept running up to me and giving me water eggs.  I barely had to fish at all, thank goodness.


----------



## Croconaw

It’s annoying how you can’t have different hairstyles and hair colors with wand outfits...


----------



## bestfriendsally

is anyone having trouble getting the bunny day diys?  cause i am...

i haven't gotten any, from a balloon, yet, since zipper gave me the bunny day arch today...
which i crafted, by the way :3


it's sky eggs galore for me, recently...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay as a returning player I am very disappointed that Nintendo never added new DIYS to the Bunny Day Event. I mean sure I don't like the event, but still the least they could've done is add new DIYS for returning players who already played the event last year to give them a reason to play it again. This is something that I noticed Nintendo is like catering towards the new players where they will repeat events, add only a few new things for returning players to enjoy, and still not give any new DIYS. Not even the Seasonal DIYS change either since I've collected them all.

I really hate being negative and I'm sorry if this annoys anyone, but I am just really bothered by the fact that Nintendo really  hasn't given more content to returning players, because if they are a repeat of last year with all the events and not much added its going to be hard for older players to return. At the same time newer players would be happy since they never played the events before.


----------



## Starboard

I don't know if it helps anyone but if you want to collect the cherry blossom DIYs without running up and down the beach, it works ok if you just stand in one place. I have a tape deck next to me with Stale Cupcakes on quiet and about every 10 mins I hear a balloon. It's slower but this way you can do something else while waiting hours for a couple of DIYs.

Still, I wish there were other ways to get the seasonal recipes, like from your villagers or maybe even digging them up occasionally lol.


----------



## buny

Starboard said:


> Still, I wish there were other ways to get the seasonal recipes, like from your villagers or maybe even digging them up occasionally lol.



that would be really nice


----------



## Starboard

Starboard said:


> I don't know if it helps anyone but if you want to collect the cherry blossom DIYs without running up and down the beach, it works ok if you just stand in one place. I have a tape deck next to me with Stale Cupcakes on quiet and about every 10 mins I hear a balloon. It's slower but this way you can do something else while waiting hours for a couple of DIYs.
> 
> Still, I wish there were other ways to get the seasonal recipes, like from your villagers or maybe even digging them up occasionally lol.


Dang, I jinxed it! Haven't heard a balloon in half an hour.

Well I'd still rather do this than run up and down for hours


----------



## Cloudandshade

I wish the 'Daily Selection' tab of Nook Shopping was more varied. It'd be cool if the items were randomised from the entirety of the catalogue, so that every once in a while I could get the chance to buy some of the furniture I've never managed to find. I've always found it a bit pointless that it's just cycled through the same handful of items for the last year.


----------



## Valeris

There are few things more irritating than a villager you want to ask you to move out deciding to "get sick" a day before the date they would have asked. Kyle tried it on me today and I just had a feeling. I'm glad I checked.


----------



## Starboard

Cloudandshade said:


> I wish the 'Daily Selection' tab of Nook Shopping was more varied. It'd be cool if the items were randomised from the entirety of the catalogue, so that every once in a while I could get the chance to buy some of the furniture I've never managed to find. I've always found it a bit pointless that it's just cycled through the same handful of items for the last year.


I totally agree, I stopped looking in there very soon after starting the game because I just saw the same things again and again. The only reason I started checking it again is because I heard the Switch Lite showed up in there. If that's not true someone let me know so I don't keep wasting my time!


----------



## Bluebellie

The lighting options inside the house are no good.


----------



## buny

Bluebellie said:


> The lighting options inside the house are no good.



ikr i thought it was just me nitpicking but i feel like the white is too cold and the yellow is too warm tone D: it looks fine during certain hour of the day but especially when it's night out i don't like them xD


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluebellie said:


> The lighting options inside the house are no good.


Sometimes I wish we can change the color of the lights. That would make it a lot more cooler.


----------



## Moritz

I want so many villagers but refuse to get rid of any. I keep thinking of letting Quillson go since I want a different smug and I can bring him back at any time since I own his amiibo. But I see his face and can't do it.

I really want Kevin but he's the same subtype jock as tybalt and they both wear the same jacket (I gave tybalt one a while back). Tybalt is never leaving so no Kevin.

Out of my 10, only 4 can leave, and they're not duplicate personality types.

I spent the whole day looking at villager lists and working out who to have. I decided to nothing apart from swap Judy out and bring in timbra.

I'm not saying I want more villager plots because that would be silly. I just wish I wasn't so attached to my people


----------



## Bluebellie

buny said:


> ikr i thought it was just me nitpicking but i feel like the white is too cold and the yellow is too warm tone D: it looks fine during certain hour of the day but especially when it's night out i don't like them xD





SoraFan23 said:


> Sometimes I wish we can change the color of the lights. That would make it a lot more cooler.


I feel like sometimes it does look nice, but then there are certain wallpapers that I don’t know what to work with. Right now I’m designing a room, and the first two options are too bright, and the last one is sooo dark that I can’t see anything.
I wish we just had something else to play around with lighting. I know in new leaf if we added lamps and such, it would bring in more light. However this doesn’t seem to be the case here in new horizons.


----------



## buny

Bluebellie said:


> I know in new leaf if we added lamps and such, it would bring in more light. However this doesn’t seem to be the case here in new horizons.



yeah i noticed that too :c


----------



## moo_nieu

i just want to play without the background music  i dont like most of the songs, but i really enjoy the sound effects. i got rid of my paths to enjoy the footsteps on grass, but its largely drowned out by music


----------



## buny

Moo_Nieu said:


> i just want to play without the background music  i dont like most of the songs, but i really enjoy the sound effects. i got rid of my paths to enjoy the footsteps on grass, but its largely drowned out by music



i usually get tired of the music in video games after a while so i too wish there was a way to mute it like in Pokemon SwSh, cause i do enjoy the sound effects and don't want to play with my game completely silent


----------



## S.J.

I would like to add one extra space to the amount of people you can have in your studio!

I think most people have 1-2  player island residents right? And most people will max. to the 10 villager limit.

At Harv's studio, you can have yourself +10 residents, but what if you want more! I just want one more space, for the second player resident. 

Just a small rant, not even really a rant. Just makes it hard if you want to take an island resident group photo!


----------



## VanitasFan26

buny said:


> i usually get tired of the music in video games after a while so i too wish there was a way to mute it like in Pokemon SwSh, cause i do enjoy the sound effects and don't want to play with my game completely silent


You know its an animal crossing logic when you cannot even play KK songs on your phone. I mean we are not in the past anymore. We literally have a nookphone that cannot call villagers, there is no social media network app, and of course no songs app for you to play any KK songs when you are out exploring your island.

Or better yet just add a Settings app on the Nook Phone to change the music by muting it, or just turning it down. Its the little things that Nintendo has really missed with this Nookphone and they seem to not understand how technology works these days.


----------



## buny

SoraFan23 said:


> You know its an animal crossing logic when you cannot even play KK songs on your phone. I mean we are not in the past anymore. We literally have a nookphone that cannot call villagers, there is no social media network app, and of course no songs app for you to play any KK songs when you are out exploring your island.
> 
> Or better yet just add a Settings app on the Nook Phone to change the music by muting it, or just turning it down. Its the little things that Nintendo has really missed with this Nookphone and they seem to not understand how technology works these days.



oh personally i don't think there was a need for the nookphone to have a bunch of extra features like social media, i don't think it would add anything for me and i find phones and calls already obnoxious enough irl XD so im personally glad that, like Tom Nook said, they removed most of the smartphone features :3 But i just find it a little strange that most games have settings that let you lower the volume of the music and stuff, but ACNH doesn't


----------



## Parkai

the game definitely needs a customizable music option.


----------



## TheDuke55

Speaking of the NookPhone. I initially didn't like the idea of a phone being one of the main menus (and still don't really, but I just deal with it) and features for everything about the game. It felt like it lost a lot of soul. But that's just me because I barely use a phone. I hate whenever people are out and glued to their phone like it's an addiction. Especially people who are invited out to eat or whatever and they spend more time with that blurry screen than whoever is out with them.


----------



## Cloudandshade

No1MableFan! said:


> I would like to add one extra space to the amount of people you can have in your studio!
> 
> I think most people have 1-2  player island residents right? And most people will max. to the 10 villager limit.
> 
> At Harv's studio, you can have yourself +10 residents, but what if you want more! I just want one more space, for the second player resident.
> 
> Just a small rant, not even really a rant. Just makes it hard if you want to take an island resident group photo!



I think about this all the time. My partner has a character on my island and always gets left out of group photos. It's such a small thing and he doesn't care, but I've always found it kind of sad!


----------



## Starboard

Moo_Nieu said:


> i just want to play without the background music  i dont like most of the songs, but i really enjoy the sound effects. i got rid of my paths to enjoy the footsteps on grass, but its largely drowned out by music


If I'm playing for hours I eventually find myself having to mute the whole thing because the endless repetition of the music starts aggravating me. Which sucks because I'm always on the lookout for balloons for seasonal recipes so I don't really have a choice but to have the sound on. Also 2pm sounds so annoying to my ears I refuse to play at that time which is just dumb. While I don't want to say Nintendo "owes" us sound settings, I don't understand why they won't just let us mute? Are they not hearing us or do they just want to spite us or what's going on? Seems like the easiest update in the world.


----------



## maria110

Ugh. These villagers will not fork over their photos although I've given them many nice wrapped fruit gifts and a few iron wall lamps wrapped.  What is going on?  Did the friendship mechanics change?


----------



## Licorice

Yes I HATE listening to the music. It’s way too loud and I love listening to the sound of the grass, ocean waves, footsteps on the cobblestone path, etc..


----------



## ZekkoXCX

yo why tf this game feels so incomplete, new leaf somehow feels with much more content


----------



## Rosch

I'm island hopping right now looking for Audie. I just wish you can't encounter repeating villagers in a day.


----------



## Cottonball

multi crafting haha


----------



## Airysuit

Back again to complain about museum not having (more) info signs like in NL.

Not having a post office, and being able to carry around letters and write them on the go instead of going through a monologue and loading screen to write them.

Not being able to order more than 5 items a day. Whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## TheDuke55

airysuit said:


> Back again to complain about museum not having (more) info signs like in NL.
> 
> Not having a post office, and being able to carry around letters and write them on the go instead of going through a monologue and loading screen to write them.
> 
> Not being able to order more than 5 items a day. Whyyyyyyyyy


The funny thing is that you can order something from the phone for a friend and write a letter on the go. It generates a default and really stupid robotic message, but you can delete that and write whatever you want.

So they did do letters on the go to an extent and know that it is convenient, but decided not to make the other parts just as convenient?


----------



## cocoacat

I agree with everyone saying there needs to be more sound options. I like hearing the background noises, but the music can be too much at times. Waterfalls are deafening.

The outdoor camera could use some work as well.  Specifically, letting us set the exact angle/height, and letting us pan out a lot further than we currently can. I enjoy the curved game world when running around, but when taking pictures, I wish things lined up better.
It'd also be nice if they added back in the short focal length back as an option. (At release, you could take pictures with blurry backgrounds and foregrounds, making picture taking more interesting.)

And why do villagers always move when I'm trying to take their picture? If they're interacting with an object (like sitting on a bench or laying down on a beach towel), it'd be great if they stayed for more than 15 seconds, please.


----------



## Airysuit

TheDuke55 said:


> The funny thing is that you can order something from the phone for a friend and write a letter on the go. It generates a default and really stupid robotic message, but you can delete that and write whatever you want.
> 
> So they did do letters on the go to an extent and know that it is convenient, but decided not to make the other parts just as convenient?


Hmm yeah that's true! While it's not perfect i really like the feature that you can send gifts thru catalog that quick & easy! 
It just feels more like email and I liked the fact that in previous games it was more old-school sending of letters (ironically in a digital video game i know )

Im just nitpicking tho


----------



## Starboard

cocoacat said:


> The outdoor camera could use some work as well.  Specifically, letting us set the exact angle/height, and letting us pan out a lot further than we currently can.
> 
> And why do villagers always move when I'm trying to take their picture? If they're interacting with an object (like sitting on a bench or laying down on a beach towel), it'd be great if they stayed for more than 15 seconds, please.


I wrote in the unpopular opinions thread that I'd like to be able to zoom in a bit more, because when I played New Leaf again I realised the more "intimate" camera angle actually made me want to talk to villagers more, as weird as that sounds. Maybe it's because I have a Switch Lite but my character sometimes feels pretty small on my screen and so it feels less personal than New Leaf did.

Also yessss, I really wish as soon as you opened the camera the villagers would "lock" to what position they're in or activity they're doing. I have very few decent photos of my villagers because they move away as soon as I start framing the shot. Events at the plaza are a nightmare because they never stop walking around.


----------



## Cloudandshade

TheDuke55 said:


> The funny thing is that you can order something from the phone for a friend and write a letter on the go. It generates a default and really stupid robotic message, but you can delete that and write whatever you want.
> 
> So they did do letters on the go to an extent and know that it is convenient, but decided not to make the other parts just as convenient?



Also, is it just me, or is that default message kind of intense?  I remember back at launch before I knew it was pre-generated, I received a gift from someone and I was like 'He sent me a gift to thank me for everything I do for him? I barely know this guy, but okay...'


----------



## TheDuke55

Cloudandshade said:


> Also, is it just me, or is that default message kind of intense?  I remember back at launch before I knew it was pre-generated, I received a gift from someone and I was like 'He sent me a gift to thank me for everything I do for him? I barely know this guy, but okay...'


It's totally too intense. I just gifted one of my friends something for the very first time a few weeks ago and was about to send it until I read what it said. And I was like 'Nah, he's going to think I'm a creeper.'


----------



## amemome

I haven't seen a seasonal or DIY balloon in ages. I only play around 30 minutes to an hour max, but all of the balloons are just clothes or random furniture drops. :/


----------



## TheDuke55

amemome said:


> I haven't seen a seasonal or DIY balloon in ages. I only play around 30 minutes to an hour max, but all of the balloons are just clothes or random furniture drops. :/


If you have them all from last year, then they don't repeat. You will only get the diy if you got it, but never learned it. Which would be a nice feature to have for the bottles so I don't keep getting so many repeats. I barely even check in with the villagers crafting anymore.


----------



## amemome

TheDuke55 said:


> If you have them all from last year, then they don't repeat. You will only get the diy if you got it, but never learned it. Which would be a nice feature to have for the bottles so I don't keep getting so many repeats. I barely even check in with the villagers crafting anymore.


Good to know!! I'm still missing a couple so hopefully I see those!


----------



## X10Rinne

TheDuke55 said:


> It's totally too intense. I just gifted one of my friends something for the very first time a few weeks ago and was about to send it until I read what it said. And I was like 'Nah, he's going to think I'm a creeper.'


Jumping in to say that english sounds like a literal translation of acnh's japanese text, which is a stock phrase used all the time on generic impersonal gifts, like a box of assorted sweets you'd give to a coworker you only kinda know.


----------



## TheDuke55

X10Rinne said:


> Jumping in to say that english sounds like a literal translation of acnh's japanese text, which is a stock phrase used all the time on generic impersonal gifts, like a box of assorted sweets you'd give to a coworker you only kinda know.


Never knew that and that is interesting. I do remember someone mentioning that there was something like a gifting to co-workers holiday or whatever. But different cultures have different approaches and they should had worked it in better because with English it just sounds like someone is coming in to hot. It just reads awkwardly and borderline socially awkward. Because no one really talks like that.


----------



## Bluebellie

For some reason I thought the k.k songs would preview the songs before buying them. I kind of wanted to check out the song before I made the purchase.

I know I can do that online but I thought I could in game.


----------



## TheDuke55

Bluebellie said:


> For some reason I thought the k.k songs would preview the songs before buying them. I kind of wanted to check out the song before I made the purchase.
> 
> I know I can do that online but I thought I could in game.


It's something they did in NL with the Nook shop. I was kind of expecting to be able to sample the music before buying it in this game. Even though this game is better looking aesthetically and has some nice new features, I feel like the older games had a lot more QoL features that we took for granted that I am now wishing were in this game.


----------



## X10Rinne

TheDuke55 said:


> Never knew that and that is interesting. I do remember someone mentioning that there was something like a gifting to co-workers holiday or whatever. But different cultures have different approaches and they should had worked it in better because with English it just sounds like someone is coming in to hot. It just reads awkwardly and borderline socially awkward. Because no one really talks like that.


yeah, I've never played animal crossing in english, so it was kinda funny seeing the reactions to the letter in here cause it never occurred to me people would find the default text weird (I hope it's not auto-translated or I've sent some awkward letters lol). I think other people's passport keywords are shown in the language your switch is set to, so that's possibly another place for translation oddities


----------



## Moritz

The text is a bit much but once you know its default text, which shouldn't take too long to do, I don't think it matters really.
Its strange but pretty much all players know the score after 2 days with the game.


----------



## Aardbei

TheDuke55 said:


> It's totally too intense. I just gifted one of my friends something for the very first time a few weeks ago and was about to send it until I read what it said. And I was like 'Nah, he's going to think I'm a creeper.'


And the worst thing about that is that if we want to erase it it takes forever because we have to erase the whole message LETTER PER LETTER


----------



## Hsn97

I hate balloons. I hate how difficult it is to get seasonal DIYs. I mean seriously what’s the point Nintendo?! Why release items to decorate your island for the current season if you’re going to make it so damn hard to get any! The seasons literally over by the time I even have one!!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Hsn97 said:


> I hate balloons. I hate how difficult it is to get seasonal DIYs. I mean seriously what’s the point Nintendo?! Why release items to decorate your island for the current season if you’re going to make it so damn hard to get any! The seasons literally over by the time I even have one!!!


Ikr? Why can't the seasonal diys be obtained by villagers crafting or DIY Bottles? I honestly don't know what they were thinking


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I want to customize the barrel and bucket. Please let me change their colors,,,,,,,,


----------



## rainadash

I swear Leif always comes when I don't need him and then when I need him, it takes over a week for him to come


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I think it's such a shame that the marketplace decoration can't be customised in any way. How could they not have added at least a few different variations??


----------



## VanitasFan26

rainadash said:


> I swear Leif always comes when I don't need him and then when I need him, it takes over a week for him to come


I really wish Leif had his own shop by now like he did in New Leaf.


----------



## Starboard

I pretty much finished decorating but can't believe there are still items I haven't seen in Nook's Cranny while I've seen others like 50 times. I'm tired of this RNG! I think games need to make things random but not to the point where it's possible you can NEVER have something... like come on...

I admit I'm extra annoyed because my joystick somehow keeps detaching from the protective cover underneath so it gets stuck and makes me jitter when I run. And if it's not glued back perfectly it still does it. I haven't even had this console for a year


----------



## TheDuke55

SoraFan23 said:


> I really wish Leif had his own shop by now like he did in New Leaf.


Right? Npc like Kicks, Lief, and Label sticking to the plaza totally give the game mobile-esque vibes. For a mobile game, that is fine, but it never sat right for me with a mainline game.



Starboard said:


> I pretty much finished decorating but can't believe there are still items I haven't seen in Nook's Cranny while I've seen others like 50 times. I'm tired of this RNG! I think games need to make things random but not to the point where it's possible you can NEVER have something... like come on...


Geez, I get what you're saying. I hate it so much. I barely check in at the shop now. Lately I have been doing it as part of the 'chores' but everyday it has been the same stuff and hasn't really cycled out. They should really fix this. You know the sandcastle that everyone pretty much put out in display day 1? I haven't been able to find that damn thing yet. I could go and trade, but I don't want to and I am also not motivated enough to do that just for a sandcastle lol. I remember never finding this one piece of furniture that I wanted (that was super common) and someone gave it to me. Guess what? The next day the shop put it on display. Like it has a super rare rng until you get it and then the rng drops to a realistic number. How is that fair?

So a thought occurred and it made me realize that it took half a year for them to give us our first QoL update. Despite the fans constant pleas to do give us cloud saves/back-ups, they ignored them until around the June update. And the last QoL update was also almost half a year with the QR slot being doubled. I really hope it doesn't take them another 6 months to give us a good QoL feature.

I had to look into this site to see if there were some things I missed and came across this.








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons/Update history
					

From its release in March 2020 to November 2021, Animal Crossing: New Horizons received twelve free content updates and one paid DLC expansion. The free updates...




					nookipedia.com
				






> Fixed an issue preventing players from receiving the mermaid fence recipe from Pascal.


This was the fence DIY everyone was confused why it was now just showing up and some suggested it was just not ready yet and or the NH crew was giving us some extra goodies. No, they just forgot to code it all in and it took them 8 months to fix it. And during the update, they just swept it under the rug and hoped no one would notice.


----------



## psiJordan

Sticks are so annoying

 I feel like they should have stopped falling from trees after you complete the prologue or something >: (


----------



## Azrael

I really don’t like having to get seasonal DIYs from balloons. It’s just so hard and takes so much time!
I really wish you could also find them in the beach or from villagers as well. Balloon hunting is exhausting!


----------



## Starboard

So apparently you can only get the Switch Lite item if you have a NSO subscription. Even though it appears in the daily selections tab? I'm so tired of all this "exclusive" stuff, it reminds me too much of a mobile game. I'm still not getting the sub because I still don't want it enough


----------



## Moritz

I really wish you could give gifts to villagers who were sat down. Or they gave a way to get villagers to stand up.

On an unrelated note



Get off the ejfiqsbie9qwb bench!!!


----------



## Dunquixote

Still struggling to get Graham’s picture. I am annoyed they keep changing the way we can get their picture. i had been using the stacked fruit trick for so long... grrr...


----------



## bebebese

psiJordan said:


> Sticks are so annoying
> 
> I feel like they should have stopped falling from trees after you complete the prologue or something >: (


It's not the most elegant solution, but if you hide 15 sticks behind cliffs or buildings, it stops more from spawning on the ground (you can still shake trees for them). Same for rocks, but you only need 1 for that, I think.


----------



## lolli8223

Why are we still stuck on the second expansion of the Nook store? 

I’m sick of having seasonal updates with no improvements on the basic aspects of the game.

Cranky villagers were always my favorite for the sass but all they seem to talk about in NH is how old they are. It’s disappointing


----------



## visibleghost

Dunquixote said:


> Still struggling to get Graham’s picture. I am annoyed they keep changing the way we can get their picture. i had been using the stacked fruit trick for so long... grrr...


wait, that doesn't work anymore? ): i always give my villagers fruit


----------



## X10Rinne

visibleghost said:


> wait, that doesn't work anymore? ): i always give my villagers fruit


I just got a photo handed back to me the other day for some wrapped coconuts. So working for me? Unless they mean something else.


----------



## Moritz

X10Rinne said:


> I just got a photo handed back to me the other day for some wrapped coconuts. So working for me? Unless they mean something else.


The stacked fruit method no longer works.
It was having a full inventory and a stack of fruit unwrapped. You give them a fruit from the stack and because your inventory was still full they could not give you a gift. They would post it to you the next day and it would always be an item instead of clothing. It made it more likely you'd get a photo.


visibleghost said:


> wait, that doesn't work anymore? ): i always give my villagers fruit


No that got removed in the latest update I believe 
Kinda surprised it made it this far into the game tbh as it was kind of an exploit


----------



## visibleghost

Moritz said:


> The stacked fruit method no longer works.
> It was having a full inventory and a stack of fruit unwrapped. You give them a fruit from the stack and because your inventory was still full they could not give you a gift. They would post it to you the next day and it would always be an item instead of clothing. It made it more likely you'd get a photo.
> 
> No that got removed in the latest update I believe
> Kinda surprised it made it this far into the game tbh as it was kind of an exploit


ohhh that's not what i was doing, didn't even know about the full inventory thing. it's understandable that they took it out but i wish i had known about it before lol!


----------



## bcmii

So over one year into the game and the furniture selection is still....how should I put this?--utter garbage. Over a year ago, I posted in this very thread about my disappointments regarding the fact that 95% of the furniture sets we know and love have been cut. I had a sliver of hope that'd they eventually come back...but still nothing. Collecting the sets was literally my favorite thing about the previous games.  All I want is for them to bring back decent furniture and to give us more upgrades to the Nooklings store (like all the other games have).

Side note: I also wish the villager dialogue was not so dry, generic, repetitive and lacking in personality. Dialogue had already started to slightly go downhill in New Leaf, and in this game, it just became outright terrible. Like the villagers don't even have any personality anymore and just say the same 3 or so lines over and over. Talking to my villagers has become SUCH a chore. Bring back the people who wrote the dialogue for Wild World!


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I feel like I keep coming back here and I hate it but I do have grievances, even though I literally adore this game and can’t put it down lol

this time it’s about the windmill thing. I want this one from NL on my island, not the one we currently can buy. I also want the wisteria trellis! I miss some of the PWP from NL, and they’d make wonderful additions to the outdoor furniture in NH.
Maybe this is more of a “suggestion” than a rant, but at this point it feels like they kinda mesh together for me.


----------



## VanitasFan26

No matter how many times I keep coming back to this game its always the same boring and repetitive thing. Villagers keep talking the same, barely anything new has happened so far, and stuff feels pretty much the same as it was before. I took like several breaks from this game, yes I have played other games to kill time, and everytime I come back with a refreshed mind it always gets destroyed because of how dead and how repetitive this game is. 

I am expressing how I truly feel about this game after a year of playing and I still disappointed that it hasn't even "tried" to give us new content or features to look forward to. This would not bother me so much if Nintendo gave us a trailer that was showing us what to look forward to in 2021 instead of just leaving us in the dark speculating and wondering when the next update is. 

I get it that the updates are coming and I understand but that question is "when?" How long do we have to keep speculating until eventually it will happen. I'm sorry to sound so negative and if that bothers some people, but I am really just tired of dealing with the same stuff everytime I log onto this game.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Trunzilla said:


> I feel like I keep coming back here and I hate it but I do have grievances, even though I literally adore this game and can’t put it down lol
> 
> this time it’s about the windmill thing. I want this one from NL on my island, not the one we currently can buy. I also want the wisteria trellis! I miss some of the PWP from NL, and they’d make wonderful additions to the outdoor furniture in NH.
> Maybe this is more of a “suggestion” than a rant, but at this point it feels like they kinda mesh together for me.


I can relate. I love the game but there's lots to both rant and rave about. I also definitely miss that windmill and the trellis!


----------



## Moritz

SoraFan23 said:


> No matter how many times I keep coming back to this game its always the same boring and repetitive thing. Villagers keep talking the same, barely anything new has happened so far, and stuff feels pretty much the same as it was before. I took like several breaks from this game, yes I have played other games to kill time, and everytime I come back with a refreshed mind it always gets destroyed because of how dead and how repetitive this game is.
> 
> I am expressing how I truly feel about this game after a year of playing and I still disappointed that it hasn't even "tried" to give us new content or features to look forward to. This would not bother me so much if Nintendo gave us a trailer that was showing us what to look forward to in 2021 instead of just leaving us in the dark speculating and wondering when the next update is.
> 
> I get it that the updates are coming and I understand but that question is "when?" How long do we have to keep speculating until eventually it will happen. I'm sorry to sound so negative and if that bothers some people, but I am really just tired of dealing with the same stuff everytime I log onto this game.


Then stop playing the game.
Just move on.
You dont enjoy the game any more, and I dont wish to be rude but you need to just accept it, and get over it.

No game can last forever.
I love this series. I love it enough that I preordered the themed switch, even though I had a switch already.
But no game in the series has kept my attention longer than  3 months.
I think a game that can keep my attention every day for months is an incredible game! That's a huge achievement.

This game has lasted you around a year. You had a good run with it.
But it cannot last forever.
Nothing lasts forever.

Play an older entry in the series.
Play a different game.
But if you can't have fun with this game... forget it even exists.
Youre just making yourself miserable and taking out on the game.


----------



## azurill

Trunzilla said:


> I feel like I keep coming back here and I hate it but I do have grievances, even though I literally adore this game and can’t put it down lol
> 
> this time it’s about the windmill thing. I want this one from NL on my island, not the one we currently can buy. I also want the wisteria trellis! I miss some of the PWP from NL, and they’d make wonderful additions to the outdoor furniture in NH.
> Maybe this is more of a “suggestion” than a rant, but at this point it feels like they kinda mesh together for me.


Agree was disappointed there was no windmill, I hope they bring back all the PWP’s from NL. We did get a bunny topiary so maybe they can bring back the NL topiaries and trellis back.


----------



## mayor_christin

I just finally got the golden shovel diy after playing every day for more than a year and it’s just so disappointing how anticlimactic it is. It would have been so awesome if hitting a rock with a golden shovel would make all materials pop out in one hit, or would increase your chance of getting gold or just... something!


----------



## VanitasFan26

mayor_christin said:


> I just finally got the golden shovel diy after playing every day for more than a year and it’s just so disappointing how anticlimactic it is. It would have been so awesome if hitting a rock with a golden shovel would make all materials pop out in one hit, or would increase your chance of getting gold or just... something!


I really hate how they did the Gold Tools. I mean what is the whole point of getting them if they break? I really don't understand what they were thinking. Gold Nuggets are still rare to find and now you have to worry about those Gold tools breaking. 

I no longer use gold tools anymore because I am so fed up and angry that I wasted all that time getting those gold tool diys only to have them break. I use normal tools because AT LEAST when you customize them it restarts their durability, If you're wondering if you can customize the golden tools you cannot do that. I mean it just makes them feel more worthless than ever.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

mayor_christin said:


> I just finally got the golden shovel diy after playing every day for more than a year and it’s just so disappointing how anticlimactic it is. It would have been so awesome if hitting a rock with a golden shovel would make all materials pop out in one hit, or would increase your chance of getting gold or just... something!


Probably the reason why I'm not even bother to collect those golden DIY tools. Not only do they still break, they also have no advantage compared to the regular tools, except that they are a bit more stable, but that's pretty much it. It's imo more a waste of gold nuggets if these tools basically acting like any other tool.


----------



## Moritz

Sweetley said:


> Probably the reason why I'm not even bother to collect those golden DIY tools. Not only do they still break, they also have no advantage compared to the regular tools, except that they are a bit more stable, but that's pretty much it. It's imo more a waste of gold nuggets if these tools basically acting like any other tool.


I think they are worth the gold.
However as the final reward for like a year of effort it is a bit anticlimactic


----------



## maria110

I was checking my fish Critterpedia and realized that I never gave Blathers a pond smelt and they are only in season a few months of the year. Ugh. I might need to time travel back and grab one.  And I need to remember to take him a goldfish.

Also, I wish there was a component in Critterpedia where it recorded or we ourselves could record when we earn the critter model.  It's hard to remember which ones I have.


----------



## Flicky

Please let the next update contain a way for me to phone my "King/Queen of hide and seek" villagers so I can actually find them. I just want to give you a gift, stop hiding from me


----------



## VanitasFan26

Flicky said:


> Please let the next update contain a way for me to phone my "King/Queen of hide and seek" villagers so I can actually find them. I just want to give you a gift, stop hiding from me


I remember in New Leaf there was an item called the "Megaphone" which was used to call Villager names, but you had to actually use your voice through the 3DS's mic wherever that was. It was not perfect, sometimes when you call their name they don't hear you, but if you move closer they will hear you but they are like pretty close to you and not so far away. 

For New Horizons I would like it to be better if you could call them on your nookphone so that way they will come to the area you're at so you can talk to them. That would really save a lot of time in searching for them.


----------



## Moritz

Flicky said:


> Please let the next update contain a way for me to phone my "King/Queen of hide and seek" villagers so I can actually find them. I just want to give you a gift, stop hiding from me


I dont want them to add that. Its more fun to hunt.

I want them to remove teleportation 
If a villager is in the shop, I want them to walk out the shop, down the path and then into their house instead of poof they're there.
Its cheap and cheating.


----------



## Flicky

SoraFan23 said:


> I remember in New Leaf there was an item called the "Megaphone" which was used to call Villager names, but you had to actually use your voice through the 3DS's mic wherever that was. It was not perfect, sometimes when you call their name they don't hear you, but if you move closer they will hear you but they are like pretty close to you and not so far away.
> 
> For New Horizons I would like it to be better if you could call them on your nookphone so that way they will come to the area you're at so you can talk to them. That would really save a lot of time in searching for them.


I remember that! I used to call my villagers just for fun. Good times.

Something like that would be so useful. Sometimes I've gone through my entire island, the museum, the shops, all of the houses, and still have not been able to find a certain villager. Then, later on, I'll randomly find them in someone's else home, even though that villager wasn't there earlier and I'm just? Where have you been?! Sometimes I just give up entirely, I don't want to spend half an hour looking for a single villager.


----------



## Moritz

Flicky said:


> I remember that! I used to call my villagers just for fun. Good times.
> 
> Something like that would be so useful. Sometimes I've gone through my entire island, the museum, the shops, all of the houses, and still have not been able to find a certain villager. Then, later on, I'll randomly find them in someone's else home, even though that villager wasn't there earlier and I'm just? Where have you been?! Sometimes I just give up entirely, I don't want to spend half an hour looking for a single villager.


If it helps for now, if you save and quit, then reload the game, it will reset them and you will likely find them. Its a lot faster than searching


----------



## maria110

I just realized that I can see my critter models in the Nook Shopping app.  But I'd rather they were in the Critterpedia app.  With a note field where I could record where they are currently located, lol.  I can't find all of them so I must've sold or traded some. Sigh.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Not sure if I'm in the minority here, but after checking out the hairstyle guide again, I must say I find most of the styles just terrible if not even ugly, especially the male ones. Either they are too spiky, too weirdly round shaped or having those shaved sides, which I dislike tbh. Not even one curly/fluffy one at all (with the exception of that fluffy-ish hairstyle, which got added in one of the updates) or just a simple long-ish/shoulder long style. The female hairstyles are also not better, mostly lame and the lack of styles with bangs which aren't with braids bothers me a lot. The hairstyle I really like and which also fits to my character the most, is the one which you can only unlock if you either don't play the game for a while or just time travel: the "bedhead" one. 

I really hope for some more curly/fluffy as well as longer hairstyles in the future, the current selection is just disappointing. I wouldn't mind to even pay bells and answering questions again if a return of Harriet is needed for this to happen (she could work perfectly as a travelling hairdresser imo). Or just give some good looking wigs, I take everything at this point...


----------



## bcmii

Moritz said:


> Then stop playing the game.
> Just move on.
> You dont enjoy the game any more, and I dont wish to be rude but you need to just accept it, and get over it.
> 
> No game can last forever.
> I love this series. I love it enough that I preordered the themed switch, even though I had a switch already.
> But no game in the series has kept my attention longer than  3 months.
> I think a game that can keep my attention every day for months is an incredible game! That's a huge achievement.
> 
> This game has lasted you around a year. You had a good run with it.
> But it cannot last forever.
> Nothing lasts forever.
> 
> Play an older entry in the series.
> Play a different game.
> But if you can't have fun with this game... forget it even exists.
> Youre just making yourself miserable and taking out on the game.



I guess that I expected for the game to keep my attention longer. New Leaf, I consistently played for well over a year...and even after that, I still came back fairly occasionally over the next couple of years. This game, on the other hand, I stopped playing around a month or so after launch, because it is so....flat out boring and lacking in all the things I love about the series (for me it was collecting all the furniture sets that were cut in this one).

We waited so long for this one, and what they released is an unfinished game, with a vague promise of updates to "complete" it---all of which have been less than stellar thus far and have only made miniscule improvements to the game.

You are totally right: it is honestly best for us to move on instead of forcing ourselves to continue playing something that's not making us happy.


----------



## rwmw

there should be an option to clear an area so that you can terraform. it makes absolutely no sense to me that we had to first develop our town before we unlocked terraforming and we can’t put trees/flowers into our inventory. it just makes everything so unnecessarily tedious and hard.


----------



## Bluebellie

I would really like to use the rope fending inside my house. It just lets me store and drop but not place.


----------



## Moritz

bcmii said:


> I guess that I expected for the game to keep my attention longer. New Leaf, I consistently played for well over a year...and even after that, I still came back fairly occasionally over the next couple of years. This game, on the other hand, I stopped playing around a month or so after launch, because it is so....flat out boring and lacking in all the things I love about the series (for me it was collecting all the furniture sets that were cut in this one).
> 
> We waited so long for this one, and what they released is an unfinished game, with a vague promise of updates to "complete" it---all of which have been less than stellar thus far and have only made miniscule improvements to the game.
> 
> You are totally right: it is honestly best for us to move on instead of forcing ourselves to continue playing this unfinished and empty game.


See, to many its not unfinished or empty.
I think its the best in the series by a large margin.
New Leaf had me play for 3 months. This has had me for over a year.

But if that's really how you feel, then yeah I do think its best to accept the game does not capture what you want and move on from it.

We've all bought games we've not liked before. We've all had series go in directions we've not liked before.

But there is no use hanging on to something you don't like just because in the past there was joy.

If youre not happy, don't try to force yourself to be. Find something that does make you happy


----------



## Airysuit

I guess I'm a bit sad that this game is not as immersive as the previous ones. Yeah I'm still playing and enjoying it a lot, but I'm enjoying it for different reasons than before. And tbh I'd rather have a game being that immersive again than a game where I can design it exactly the way i want (don't get me wrong i do enjoy it). I'm just not sure if the designy choices are worth cutting so much of the story building stuff...

Especially when I'm playing a fish tourney like today. Why not a contest anymore? Why not an award ceremony? I always really liked the tent during tourneys. 

Maybe it's just nostalgic but I fell in love with ac because of the things to do and the stories and characters, not necessarily because you could do decoration and designs (which I also enjoy tho). And I'm sad that a lot of the stuff that got me into the franchise has been taken out. 

I know people has said this before but today I was particularly sad about it


----------



## SoftCrowbar

TT_TT I’m already back 

why is it so hard for me to find stones?! I have iron nuggets & clay out of my ears but I can’t even find enough stones to make a gravestone. I’m losing my mind I’ve been to five mystery islands today hunting for stones


----------



## Lullabynny

Tried terraforming, stopped 5 minutes in. For a game thats all about decorate and changing your island its really not optimized. Whos smart idea was it to have terraforming be this monotamous task that you do one block at a time. Coul'dve easily made it something like decorating tour house, birds eye view perspective, click and drag an area and bam, instant cliffs. Gonna go back to avoiding this feature like the plague til Im brave enough again.


----------



## azurill

Trunzilla said:


> TT_TT I’m already back
> 
> why is it so hard for me to find stones?! I have iron nuggets & clay out of my ears but I can’t even find enough stones to make a gravestone. I’m losing my mind I’ve been to five mystery islands today hunting for stones


Usually I can find what I don’t need. Awhile ago I was looking for clay and couldn’t find any. When I started looking for stone all I found was clay. 



I don’t like how the last villager to move in won’t ask to leave. I can see them not asking right away but they should be able to ask at some point. The only two villagers I’m willing to let go of are Mint and Midge and Midge was the last to arrive. Mint doesn’t seem like she wants to move.


----------



## Starboard

I've seen people talking about a 2.0 update, is that supposed to be something significant or are they just hoping it is? 

I'm still hoping for unbreakable tools and even if they just copy pasted the code from Tortimer's island minigames I'd be happy. I'm not really a fan of when people say to play New Leaf if we want old features because this game has so many improvements that I'd never want to go back to New Leaf for more than a visit. I'd end up getting frustrated with that and missing what New Horizons can give us! It's like a vicious cycle. That's why I wish they had made this one without taking any steps backwards since people really enjoyed the features they removed.


----------



## bestfriendsally

cherry blossom seasons over!  

booo!


----------



## Burumun

Starboard said:


> I've seen people talking about a 2.0 update, is that supposed to be something significant or are they just hoping it is?


Going by version naming conventions, yeah, 2.0 would be a bigger update, but no one knows that the next update won't just be 1.10. I know there were some people hoping we'd get an update this week for the 20th anniversary of the series as a whole on April 14th, but they haven't announced anything yet. Honestly, it reminds me a bit of doomsday cults and the endless "yeah, the predictions didn't come true this time, but they definitely will on this later date". Sure, I was hoping for a big NH anniversary date (I just want to get the café and still have place to put it down, gdi), but since we didn't get that, I'm not optimistic that we'll actually get a big update any time soon, and I've basically given up on them for now.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Burumun said:


> Going by version naming conventions, yeah, 2.0 would be a bigger update, but no one knows that the next update won't just be 1.10. I know there were some people hoping we'd get an update this week for the 20th anniversary of the series as a whole on April 14th, but they haven't announced anything yet. Honestly, it reminds me a bit of doomsday cults and the endless "yeah, the predictions didn't come true this time, but they definitely will on this later date". Sure, I was hoping for a big NH anniversary date (I just want to get the café and still have place to put it down, gdi), but since we didn't get that, I'm not optimistic that we'll actually get a big update any time soon, and I've basically given up on them for now.


Nintendo hasn't really been up front and honest about what they plan on doing with New Horizons this year. I said this multiple times but if they would've shown us a trailer of what to expect we would not have to be left in the dark expecting what to look forward to. Its just becoming more frustrating at his point.


----------



## maria110

So, cherry blossom season is gone and on my newer island, my player still needs like 8 or 9 of the recipes.  Good grief.  I played that character a lot during cherry blossom season too.  I refuse to spend hours running up and down the *&^%$ beach, so here I am.  I have tons of eggs though.  *Eye roll*  So I got everything from hideous Zipper.  I was watching Fruits Basket yesterday and when I saw Momiji, all I could think was "Why can't we have a cute rabbit like that instead of Zipper?"


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m soo upset you can’t drop picked flowers without having them in the vases. I’m talking about indoor room decorating.  Same with fossils. I just want it to drop my fossil and make it look like a skeleton, but it won’t let me drop


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Moritz said:


> See, to many its not unfinished or empty.
> I think its the best in the series by a large margin.
> New Leaf had me play for 3 months. This has had me for over a year.
> 
> But if that's really how you feel, then yeah I do think its best to accept the game does not capture what you want and move on from it.
> 
> We've all bought games we've not liked before. We've all had series go in directions we've not liked before.
> 
> But there is no use hanging on to something you don't like just because in the past there was joy.
> 
> If youre not happy, don't try to force yourself to be. Find something that does make you happy


To many it is empty.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Why on earth is Redd's art selection not truly random? Is this another thing that's tied to our airport colour, or is everyone always seeing the same ones? Because every time I visit him he ALWAYS has either the jolly, quaint, serene or academic paintings, and often all four at once! I'd say there's at least 50% of the paintings that I've NEVER seen since launch, and I've probably seen less than ten statues in that time. I know they don't want us to rush through, but it would be hard enough to avoid fakes and collect them all even if it was properly randomised, so the fact that it clearly isn't is so frustrating!


----------



## Splinter

Villagers taking down their door wreaths, I just learned it's if you give them a seasonal one, they should just remain up all the time.


----------



## Berrymia

I’m upset by the “anniversary announcement” just being a picture of all the (missing) NPCs from the game. Idk why, but I kinda expected something different lol


----------



## Moritz

Berrymia said:


> I’m upset by the “anniversary announcement” just being a picture of all the (missing) NPCs from the game. Idk why, but I kinda expected something different lol


Its probably because so many people started speculating and saying they expect things to happen, even though there never was a reason to think it.

I really wish people would stop doing that as the more people talk about it, the more realistic it seems.

But its basically people making stuff up.


----------



## Berrymia

Moritz said:


> Its probably because so many people started speculating and saying they expect things to happen, even though there never was a reason to think it.
> 
> I really wish people would stop doing that as the more people talk about it, the more realistic it seems.
> 
> But its basically people making stuff up.



I think it just hurt me to see all the NPCs that I’m still missing from previous games. I miss Gracie and Kappn for example.


----------



## Moritz

Berrymia said:


> I think it just hurt me to see all the NPCs that I’m still missing from previous games. I miss Gracie and Kappn for example.


It would be nice if gracie came back.
I have so many bells and her stuff is so expensive.
It would be nice to have to actually try and get some cash again.


----------



## azurill

I really wish we could connect cliffs with a bridge instead of needing to make a river to have a bridge. I don’t want another river.


----------



## daringred_

does anyone else miss when the bulletin board felt a little more... alive? in NH, the thing never gets updated and it almost feels obsolete. it's only used for birthdays and the major holiday/tourney announcements now. i can go months (depending on when birthdays are) without ever seeing anything new on it. 

for me, it was at its peak in WW(?) when you would get random poetry or the "messages of the week". NL did tone it down, but at least even in that game you still had weather notices and the nooklings advertising time-specials or spotlight items. now it's just... empty. it's lost its charm. i'd love to see villagers or NPCs leaving random anonymous notes there. maybe an advertisement for daisy-mae's turnips. or, the day before a lost item appears in town, a notice from an unnamed villager asking people to keep an eye out for their book/pouch. or a note from leif mentioning which shrubs are going in/out of season. or one from celeste saying which zodiac frame we're currently in. just little things like that. 

idk. it reminds me of how they removed villagers sending birthday invitations and goodbye letters. why? sure, they served no real function, but they made your neighbors feel more alive. keeping them in did no harm but removing them also removed some of that classic AC charm for me. same goes for watering down the bulletin board to the point where it's next to useless and/or i never check it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

daringred_ said:


> does anyone else miss when the bulletin board felt a little more... alive? in NH, the thing never gets updated and it almost feels obsolete. it's only used for birthdays and the major holiday/tourney announcements now. i can go months (depending on when birthdays are) without ever seeing anything new on it.
> 
> for me, it was at its peak in WW(?) when you would get random poetry or the "messages of the week". NL did tone it down, but at least even in that game you still had weather notices and the nooklings advertising time-specials or spotlight items. now it's just... empty. it's lost its charm. i'd love to see villagers or NPCs leaving random anonymous notes there. maybe an advertisement for daisy-mae's turnips. or, the day before a lost item appears in town, a notice from an unnamed villager asking people to keep an eye out for their book/pouch. or a note from leif mentioning which shrubs are going in/out of season. or one from celeste saying which zodiac frame we're currently in. just little things like that.
> 
> idk. it reminds me of how they removed villagers sending birthday invitations and goodbye letters. why? sure, they served no real function, but they made your neighbors feel more alive. keeping them in did no harm but removing them also removed some of that classic AC charm for me. same goes for watering down the bulletin board to the point where it's next to useless and/or i never check it.


Same here sometimes I wish Tom Nook or Isabelle will at least mention what is coming up soon, but most of times I don't ever see them say anything new. Other than talking about Birthdays, Fishing Journey or Bug Off Events, I haven't seen anything new so far this year.


----------



## McRibbie

daringred_ said:


> does anyone else miss when the bulletin board felt a little more... alive? in NH, the thing never gets updated and it almost feels obsolete. it's only used for birthdays and the major holiday/tourney announcements now. i can go months (depending on when birthdays are) without ever seeing anything new on it.
> 
> for me, it was at its peak in WW(?) when you would get random poetry or the "messages of the week". NL did tone it down, but at least even in that game you still had weather notices and the nooklings advertising time-specials or spotlight items. now it's just... empty. it's lost its charm. i'd love to see villagers or NPCs leaving random anonymous notes there. maybe an advertisement for daisy-mae's turnips. or, the day before a lost item appears in town, a notice from an unnamed villager asking people to keep an eye out for their book/pouch. or a note from leif mentioning which shrubs are going in/out of season. or one from celeste saying which zodiac frame we're currently in. just little things like that.
> 
> idk. it reminds me of how they removed villagers sending birthday invitations and goodbye letters. why? sure, they served no real function, but they made your neighbors feel more alive. keeping them in did no harm but removing them also removed some of that classic AC charm for me. same goes for watering down the bulletin board to the point where it's next to useless and/or i never check it.


Yup, it kinda sucks in NH (same with the lack of birthday invitations and goodbye letters). Doesn't help that Spotlight Items don't exist in NH, in favour of the Very Expensive Item Slot... but it doesn't explain the lack of "guys, the weather's about to change, get hyped"

I honestly like your suggestions, tho! Very good ideas and with very clear instructions as to what needs to be changed. 10/10 good AC crit

(also, fyi, it got toned down in the wii game along with a load of other stuff. it's a core point in my argument "lgttc isn't the same as wild world, it's a simultaneously better and worse version of the game")


----------



## TheDuke55

daringred_ said:


> does anyone else miss when the bulletin board felt a little more... alive? in NH, the thing never gets updated and it almost feels obsolete. it's only used for birthdays and the major holiday/tourney announcements now. i can go months (depending on when birthdays are) without ever seeing anything new on it.
> 
> for me, it was at its peak in WW(?) when you would get random poetry or the "messages of the week". NL did tone it down, but at least even in that game you still had weather notices and the nooklings advertising time-specials or spotlight items. now it's just... empty. it's lost its charm. i'd love to see villagers or NPCs leaving random anonymous notes there. maybe an advertisement for daisy-mae's turnips. or, the day before a lost item appears in town, a notice from an unnamed villager asking people to keep an eye out for their book/pouch. or a note from leif mentioning which shrubs are going in/out of season. or one from celeste saying which zodiac frame we're currently in. just little things like that.
> 
> idk. it reminds me of how they removed villagers sending birthday invitations and goodbye letters. why? sure, they served no real function, but they made your neighbors feel more alive. keeping them in did no harm but removing them also removed some of that classic AC charm for me. same goes for watering down the bulletin board to the point where it's next to useless and/or i never check it.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who has noticed this. The board retains only a certain amount of messages. I still have most of them since I began (if not all) and it's only when someone is having a birthday and when the bug/fishing tourney is going to happen.

Even in NL at least they announced weather patterns and Nook would make annoucments about special items or discounts at certain times of the day/hour. Heck in PG I remember villagers would make messages about 'I buried treasure in acre A-4, it's yours if you find it.' It was just a little extra thing to do which would not hurt NH to add to the game. Like how hard would that be?

The board used to have so much life to it and now it's another thing that was thrown on the backburner.


----------



## Airysuit

Why cant they just make this in that style in a pop up window or something, with the name and a little info about each donation! Would be so freaking cute, i mean honestly. Whyyyyy noottttt


----------



## daringred_

airysuit said:


> View attachment 368994
> 
> Why cant they just make this in that style in a pop up window or something, with the name and a little info about each donation! Would be so freaking cute, i mean honestly. Whyyyyy noottttt



honestly this is the one thing about the museum i just do not understand. the art exhibit includes information about each piece on the placards, so why don't the ones in the other three exhibits? even if they didn't want to create stylized pop-ups to match the placard models (in the fish exhibit at least, since they're standard metal ones everywhere else) the transparent box pop-up _already exists_ to tell you the name of the specimen, when it was donated and by who, so why not have the information follow that? if you can't be asked to write something new, _just copy the entries over from NL_. there's literally no reason for this feature to have been cut.

i know you can ask blathers, but iirc that requires you to have the specimen you want to know about on hand, and it might be out of season or rare, so it's essentially useless. it also detracts from the 'experience' of wandering the museum if you have to run all the way back out of the exhibit just to ask blathers about x donation. i just don't get the logic here.


----------



## psiJordan

daringred_ said:


> honestly this is the one thing about the museum i just do not understand. the art exhibit includes information about each piece on the placards, so why don't the ones in the other three exhibits? even if they didn't want to create stylized pop-ups to match the placard models (in the fish exhibit at least, since they're standard metal ones everywhere else) the transparent box pop-up _already exists_ to tell you the name of the specimen, when it was donated and by who, so why not have the information follow that? if you can't be asked to write something new, _just copy the entries over from NL_. there's literally no reason for this feature to have been cut.
> 
> i know you can ask blathers, but iirc that requires you to have the specimen you want to know about on hand, and it might be out of season or rare, so it's essentially useless. it also detracts from the 'experience' of wandering the museum if you have to run all the way back out of the exhibit just to ask blathers about x donation. i just don't get the logic here.


This is one of the things I would really like an explanation on why it was removed — along with letters from villagers when they move out, some of the games you play with campers (charades was always good), time capsules, and all the minor details like that.

There’s just so many things that were minuscule,  but impactful, that were removed from past games like??? It’s genuinely confusing


----------



## McRibbie

I think the museum plaques had their text removed because people complained that having them instead of Blathers blathering on about the subject wasn’t as good and devalued his character a bit... which also explains why there’s a “if you bring something to Blathers, he’ll talk about it to you” feature in the game.

The other stuff, tho? No idea. I know the devs wanted to make the game accessible to newcomers, but idk if that’s the reason for it.


----------



## daringred_

McRibbie said:


> I think the museum plaques had their text removed because people complained that having them instead of Blathers blathering on about the subject wasn’t as good and devalued his character a bit... which also explains why there’s a “if you bring something to Blathers, he’ll talk about it to you” feature in the game.
> 
> The other stuff, tho? No idea. I know the devs wanted to make the game accessible to newcomers, but idk if that’s the reason for it.



right, but if this were true, what's the difference with paintings? why do they get information on their plaques and nothing else does? (or vice versa. i can't remember if blathers talks about them or not.) i think the issue was that he stopped "blathering" _when you gave him the donation_, which they just had to (and did, i think?) make him do again. it didn't require all this additional jumping through hoops. besides, both things -- blathers babbling and the plaques -- can co-exist, so it still doesn't make sense regardless. if you go to the museum months after you donated X, you're going to have forgotten whatever he initially told you, but you can check the plaque for a refresher.


----------



## TheDuke55

I just realized that the anniversary cake that we got a month ago wasn't really a furniture piece to celebrate your first year, but just that the game had been out for a year. So you could had literally started the game a week ago and received it. I know that none of the villagers or Nook/Isabelle mention your anniversary or the game's anniversary, but the fact that the cake isn't even an indicator is just another let down.

I don't recall the other games, but I liked how NL celebrated your anniversary of becoming a mayor and starting the town. Yes there wasn't a whole lot to it and the ceremony was quick, but it was something and it made your effort, time, and patience seem to be rewarded rather then going unnoticed. It's a game yeah, but I felt like I was actually part of the community. Now everything feels so disconnected.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I just realized that the anniversary cake that we got a month ago wasn't really a furniture piece to celebrate your first year, but just that the game had been out for a year. So you could had literally started the game a week ago and received it. I know that none of the villagers or Nook/Isabelle mention your anniversary or the game's anniversary, but the fact that the cake isn't even an indicator is just another let down.
> 
> I don't recall the other games, but I liked how NL celebrated your anniversary of becoming a mayor and starting the town. Yes there wasn't a whole lot to it and the ceremony was quick, but it was something and it made your effort, time, and patience seem to be rewarded rather then going unnoticed. It's a game yeah, but I felt like I was actually part of the community. Now everything feels so disconnected.


Thats exactly how I felt too. I was just really upset that Tom Nook and Isabelle didn't mention anything about how great I made my island. Isabelle still talked about her personal life again and again. She is really becoming more annoying than ever. None of my villagers don't seem to even care that they felt "glad" for living on this island for so long. Never mentioned anything to me how I was the one who made this island so great.

 I expected everyone to be so welcome to me and appreciate how well I made the island, but nobody on my island cared. Of course Tom Nook gave me a cake in the mail. I mean seriously? I deserve better than this! Its really just frustrating when everytime I feel like I am trying evolve it feels like everything has remained the same for the past year and nothing on this island has changed not one bit.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Cherry blossom season needs to be at least a month  now I gotta dig up the hardwood trees when it feels like I just planted them


----------



## VanitasFan26

Feel like this is getting more controversial with the community considering that this game has been out for over a year and Nintendo really hasn't said much what to expect coming in the future. I do agree with some people that the game just feels less alive and the villagers are just as boring as they ever were before. I really was hoping we would get new content and new features in early 2021 but so far that doesn't seem to be the case. I don't know what Nintendo is doing at the moment but, I can see that the community is really itching for a new update and its getting more frustrating.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am once again here to vent about the campsite. 

I really feel like they missed an opportunity with the campsite. I don't know a single person who would be genuinely upset if they removed the campsite games - at least in regards to determining whether a villager would move in! I think it would be nice if the initial chat with the camper was the standard introduction and then talking to them again would lead to them asking you if they should move to your island. You either say yes or no and then the next time you chat you get to play games for items! That would be cute and I wouldn't mind the games so much, then. But because the games are _solely _based on chance it is so frustrating trying to win them to get somebody to move in. 

Additionally, it would be wonderful if I could choose who to move out. Have them ask _me _if I've heard about any villagers thinking about moving out and then I could choose from them. Having the camper randomly choose a villager to move out adds another element of chance that is frustrating. Not only do I need to try and win their silly game but if they pick a villager I want to keep I have to restart the process from scratch. 

I love the idea of the campsite. I don't super enjoy island hopping (I have to be in the right mood, lol) and at this point I'm fairly content with my villagers. I don't really want to move anybody out and then stress over island hopping or end up with a random move in. So I like when campers come to visit because it gives me the opportunity to see new villagers and it would be marvelous if I could have them move in without so much hassle.


----------



## Moritz

-Lumi- said:


> I am once again here to vent about the campsite.
> 
> I really feel like they missed an opportunity with the campsite. I don't know a single person who would be genuinely upset if they removed the campsite games - at least in regards to determining whether a villager would move in! I think it would be nice if the initial chat with the camper was the standard introduction and then talking to them again would lead to them asking you if they should move to your island. You either say yes or no and then the next time you chat you get to play games for items! That would be cute and I wouldn't mind the games so much, then. But because the games are _solely _based on chance it is so frustrating trying to win them to get somebody to move in.
> 
> Additionally, it would be wonderful if I could choose who to move out. Have them ask _me _if I've heard about any villagers thinking about moving out and then I could choose from them. Having the camper randomly choose a villager to move out adds another element of chance that is frustrating. Not only do I need to try and win their silly game but if they pick a villager I want to keep I have to restart the process from scratch.
> 
> I love the idea of the campsite. I don't super enjoy island hopping (I have to be in the right mood, lol) and at this point I'm fairly content with my villagers. I don't really want to move anybody out and then stress over island hopping or end up with a random move in. So I like when campers come to visit because it gives me the opportunity to see new villagers and it would be marvelous if I could have them move in without so much hassle.


I dont agree that it should be as simple as talk to them twice and I'm not sure I agree that you should get to pick who moves out but...

My god those mini games are horrendous!
And the amount of times you ask them to move in and they just say no, and then don't mention moving for like the next 5 minutes?
Its a headache.

Does anyone like RNG nonsense like this in their games?


----------



## -Lumi-

Moritz said:


> I dont agree that it should be as simple as talk to them twice and I'm not sure I agree that you should get to pick who moves out but...
> 
> My god those mini games are horrendous!
> And the amount of times you ask them to move in and they just say no, and then don't mention moving for like the next 5 minutes?
> Its a headache.
> 
> Does anyone like RNG nonsense like this in their games?



Agree to disagree on the first bit but exactly! Oh my goodness it is so frustrating. It takes ages for them to even ask to play a game, let alone play a game to determine if they'll move in... and then to lose  Because the game is just, "What colour card am I holding? " Like. Buddy. I don't _know_. How am I supposed to know that. If there was some sort of skill it might not be so bad (although they'd still need to improve the rate at which they ask) but gosh. Picking what colour card (or worse what suit is on the card), is totally up to chance. There's not even a pattern to it or any relation to the personality type, it's totally up in the air.


----------



## TheDuke55

You can choose who moves out if you use amiibo cards. I don't get why they couldn't just make it work for both ways. I feel like if not choosing who can move out, there should be a list of three villagers you can choose from and hopefully you get lucky enough that one of them is one you don't care that much about.

Because I know people who have spent so much time resetting to get a camper to move in without kicking one of their favorites. That's not really fun. You know how people had to plot reset so much to get a villager to plop their house where they wanted and not on a cluster of flowers? Same thing here. Not fun and it should be more convenient. Imagine if you couldn't move homes or choose where they will go and had to rely on rng with plot resetting.

The amiibo cards is kind of a pain to because you have to do it three times. Compared to how easy breezey it was with the WA update. Kind of annoying. If not right away, it should be a case where you have a % with each day. Day 3 is 100% day 2 is 50% and day 1 is 25% chance. That way there's a level of surprise involved and you could get lucky.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> You can choose who moves out if you use amiibo cards. I don't get why they couldn't just make it work for both ways. I feel like if not choosing who can move out, there should be a list of three villagers you can choose from and hopefully you get lucky enough that one of them is one you don't care that much about.
> 
> Because I know people who have spent so much time resetting to get a camper to move in without kicking one of their favorites. That's not really fun. You know how people had to plot reset so much to get a villager to plop their house where they wanted and not on a cluster of flowers? Same thing here. Not fun and it should be more convenient. Imagine if you couldn't move homes or choose where they will go and had to rely on rng with plot resetting.


My personal preference for this would be to get them to agree to move in by crafting them something like you do with amiibo.

With amiibo villagers it takes 3 times to invite them to the campsite before we can just pick who moves out. So I would have them ask if they should come back another day if they ask about the wrong villager. To see if anyone changes their mind. Then in the next day or 2 they will be back. Then repeat unti they pick the one you want to move out. I would make it less likely they ask about the same person as a previous visit but not a 100% thing as it would suck if you changed your mind there.

Thats how I would do it at least 
Not as simple as they show up and you effortlessly have your most hated villager move out, but still gives freedom and makes you hate your life less.


----------



## azurill

Moritz said:


> My personal preference for this would be to get them to agree to move in by crafting them something like you do with amiibo.
> 
> With amiibo villagers it takes 3 times to invite them to the campsite before we can just pick who moves out. So I would have them ask if they should come back another day if they ask about the wrong villager. To see if anyone changes their mind. Then in the next day or 2 they will be back. Then repeat unti they pick the one you want to move out. I would make it less likely they ask about the same person as a previous visit but not a 100% thing as it would suck if you changed your mind there.
> 
> Thats how I would do it at least
> Not as simple as they show up and you effortlessly have your most hated villager move out, but still gives freedom and makes you hate your life less.


I think this is a great idea. I wouldn’t mind crafting items for them. I have really only had two problems with the campsite, The first was trying to get Joey to move into the empty plot. It took 17 tries before he agreed to move in, I figured it would be easier to get a camper to agree with an empty plot. The second was Wolfgang. I couldn’t get him to move in because Axel had already asked to move out. It would have been great if I could have asked him to come back another day to try again.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just remembered Rafflesias.
They would look so nice in my town right now.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Why is breeding blue roses so darn hard? There’s so many steps and tutorials online to follow and not all of them seem guarantee a blue rose.

What’s even more annoying is the hybrid mystery island no longer exists.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TalviSyreni said:


> Why is breeding blue roses so darn hard? There’s so many steps and tutorials online to follow and not all of them seem guarantee a blue rose.
> 
> What’s even more annoying is the hybrid mystery island no longer exists.


Man I don't know how but I remember one day in June 2020 I got my first blue rose. After all that trouble of breeding using only red roses. Yeah its pretty difficult, but the good news is that once you finally have a blue rose you can finally make a lot of clones of them, pick the petals and sell them for a lot of bells.


----------



## AccfSally

Doing things like this: 



Spoiler: here



This is why I don't like going into random dream addresses lot. Like there was one island I went to, the person had Cally blocked in and the town was almost full of those 'popular' villagers.





 isn't going to make the villagers move out faster.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

AccfSally said:


> Doing things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't like going into random dream addresses lot. Like there was one island I went to, the person had Cally blocked in and the town was almost full of those 'popular' villagers.View attachment 369459
> 
> 
> isn't going to make the villagers move out faster.


It doesn't even make sense to do that tho.. she's just gonna respawn on other places on the island. 
And to go through that much work just to isolate her lol


----------



## Parkai

just spent 15 minutes trying to pick flowers and getting angry there isn't a faster way to do this, lol


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

Who thought wasp nests were a good idea?

All I'm trying to do is collect wood so I can build my first shop and then..._BZZZZZZZZ! _


----------



## VanitasFan26

JustAnotherSapphic said:


> Who thought wasp nests were a good idea?
> 
> All I'm trying to do is collect wood so I can build my first shop and then..._BZZZZZZZZ! _


Solution: Always have a Net when shaking the sapling trees to make sure you check, before you can chop for wood.


----------



## daringred_

not necessarily a rant, but i don't really know where else to put it. anyway, just wanted to say i really wish these clothing items had been included in NH because i used to wear them all the time, and my character feels/looks off without the glasses especially lmao. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



fortunately, i think most of them are gracie exclusive items so maybe they'll make a reappearance if/when she does. fingers crossed?
also F to the flower fairy outfit, lottie's bun wig and celeste's bow. rest peacefully my sweet children; you will be deeply missed.


----------



## Licorice

daringred_ said:


> not necessarily a rant, but i don't really know where else to put it. anyway, just wanted to say i really wish these clothing items had been included in NH because i used to wear them all the time, and my character feels/looks off without the glasses especially lmao.
> 
> View attachment 369472 View attachment 369473 View attachment 369474 View attachment 369475 View attachment 369477 View attachment 369481 View attachment 369482 View attachment 369485 View attachment 369486 View attachment 369487
> 
> fortunately, i think most of them are gracie exclusive items so maybe they'll make a reappearance if/when she does. fingers crossed?
> also F to the flower fairy outfit, lottie's bun wig and celeste's bow. rest peacefully my sweet children; you will be deeply missed.


I know it isn’t quite the same but this dress is very similar


----------



## daringred_

Licorice said:


> I know it isn’t quite the same but this dress is very similar
> 
> View attachment 369494



you're right tbf, idk why i blanked on the dotted dresses lmao. admittedly, i only added them on after seeing the icons when searching for a different dress asdfghjk. they're not the items i miss the most unfortunately, but at least they _did _get carried over to some degree.


----------



## TheDuke55

Bluebellie said:


> I just remembered Rafflesias.
> They would look so nice in my town right now.


I thought they were in this game. They actually got rid of them? Why? That was such a fun staple of the AC series.


----------



## Bluebellie

TheDuke55 said:


> I thought they were in this game. They actually got rid of them? Why? That was such a fun staple of the AC series.


It would be so nice if we could craft them or plant them on the island.


----------



## TheDuke55

Bluebellie said:


> It would be so nice if we could craft them or plant them on the island.


Imagine being able to craft the top to make a hat like that one Pokemon. Vileplume I think? That'd be pretty cool. Or being able to dig them up and replant them wherever you want.


----------



## Bluelady

daringred_ said:


> not necessarily a rant, but i don't really know where else to put it. anyway, just wanted to say i really wish these clothing items had been included in NH because i used to wear them all the time, and my character feels/looks off without the glasses especially lmao.
> 
> View attachment 369472 View attachment 369473 View attachment 369474 View attachment 369475 View attachment 369477 View attachment 369481 View attachment 369482 View attachment 369485 View attachment 369486 View attachment 369487
> 
> fortunately, i think most of them are gracie exclusive items so maybe they'll make a reappearance if/when she does. fingers crossed?
> also F to the flower fairy outfit, lottie's bun wig and celeste's bow. rest peacefully my sweet children; you will be deeply missed.



Although not the same items, I put together a list of items that I thought to look similar. Link 

Yeah, I agree that it sucks that Lottie's wig, the bow wig and princess hair wig aren't here anymore.


----------



## Feraligator

Some of NH's QoL features and other things to make gameplay more convenient has honestly ruined part of my experience with this game. And, some things that are actually tedious and need to be more convenient, like multi-crafting, have still been ignored.

e.g.,
> The post card stand replacing the pelicans, and replacing Harriet with a mirror – convenient for sure, but the heart is gone.
> Being able to buy 1,000s of some items like bushes at once instead of working your way up to buying them each day (which was always the point of AC, at least for me – there's just so little sense of progression if I can just buy lots at once).
> Flowers never wilting – I miss watering flowers myself, and they spread like weeds.
> Nook Miles. They are so easy to get and the items in the Nook Stop are way too cheap. A lighthouse for only like 5,000 miles? I liked how expensive these things were in NL, honestly.


----------



## daringred_

Bluelady said:


> Although not the same items, I put together a list of items that I thought to look similar. Link
> 
> Yeah, I agree that it sucks that Lottie's wig, the bow wig and princess hair wig aren't here anymore.



thanks, that's actually really sweet of you! 

i do know there are similar items for some of them, but i'm picky, and can't help missing those items specifically. especially the thick glasses, partly because they're what my irl glasses look like. i've tried all the other glasses in the game, but none of them look good imo. i _do _have them in PC, however, and my character (who looks the same as she does in NH) looks amazing, so it makes me really sad that they weren't carried over. 

for some of them, i will admit it's just minor details, but for others it's not. like the tiara hair in NH vs. NL are essentially two completely different wigs whereas for the trench coat, the only real difference is that the NL one is a dress and the NH one is a shirt. (trench coats, at least the ones i own, are fairly long, so the NH ones being so short just puts me off wearing them lmao.) i do actually love the wedding dress in NH, but it is a different design to the cake dress, and the way the skirts of the ballgowns move lowkey bothers me. with the overall dress, it's just that i love the color scheme and more flow-y skirt of NL's, but i do adore and frequently wear the NH ones. 

completely ready to admit i'm just nitpicky, but the clothes are always my favorite parts of these games so i can't help missing some of the NL ones and wishing i could see/wear them in beautiful HD. especially my beloved thick glasses and hairbow wig asdfghjkl.


----------



## Bluelady

daringred_ said:


> thanks, that's actually really sweet of you!
> 
> i do know there are similar items for some of them, but i'm picky, and can't help missing those items specifically. especially the thick glasses, partly because they're what my irl glasses look like. i've tried all the other glasses in the game, but none of them look good imo. i _do _have them in PC, however, and my character (who looks the same as she does in NH) looks amazing, so it makes me really sad that they weren't carried over.
> 
> for some of them, i will admit it's just minor details, but for others it's not. like the tiara hair in NH vs. NL are essentially two completely different wigs whereas for the trench coat, the only real difference is that the NL one is a dress and the NH one is a shirt. (trench coats, at least the ones i own, are fairly long, so the NH ones being so short just puts me off wearing them lmao.) i do actually love the wedding dress in NH, but it is a different design to the cake dress, and the way the skirts of the ballgowns move lowkey bothers me. with the overall dress, it's just that i love the color scheme and more flow-y skirt of NL's, but i do adore and frequently wear the NH ones.
> 
> completely ready to admit i'm just nitpicky, but the clothes are always my favorite parts of these games so i can't help missing some of the NL ones and wishing i could see/wear them in beautiful HD. especially my beloved thick glasses and hairbow wig asdfghjkl.


No worries, no harm done. I agree. The tiara wig although it's updated, the design is  different. I forgot that the trench coat is a shirt, oops. The glasses could use an upgrade in that area as well.


----------



## azurill

Jez said:


> Some of NH's QoL features and other things to make gameplay more convenient has honestly ruined part of my experience with this game. And, some things that are actually tedious and need to be more convenient, like multi-crafting, have still been ignored.
> 
> e.g.,
> > The post card stand replacing the pelicans, and replacing Harriet with a mirror – convenient for sure, but the heart is gone.
> > Being able to buy 1,000s of some items like bushes at once instead of working your way up to buying them each day (which was always the point of AC, at least for me – there's just so little sense of progression if I can just buy lots at once).
> > Flowers never wilting – I miss watering flowers myself, and they spread like weeds.
> > Nook Miles. They are so easy to get and the items in the Nook Stop are way too cheap. A lighthouse for only like 5,000 miles? I liked how expensive these things were in NL, honestly.


I agree with you. I miss the post office and going to Harriet for a hair cut. I liked answering her questions. I liked watering the flowers more in NL because you were bringing them back to life. They need more items you can buy with nook miles. Bring back the windmill and the rest of the PWP’s . I wouldn’t mind if they cost more nook miles.


----------



## TheDuke55

Jez said:


> Some of NH's QoL features and other things to make gameplay more convenient has honestly ruined part of my experience with this game. And, some things that are actually tedious and need to be more convenient, like multi-crafting, have still been ignored.
> 
> e.g.,
> > The post card stand replacing the pelicans, and replacing Harriet with a mirror – convenient for sure, but the heart is gone.
> > Being able to buy 1,000s of some items like bushes at once instead of working your way up to buying them each day (which was always the point of AC, at least for me – there's just so little sense of progression if I can just buy lots at once).
> > Flowers never wilting – I miss watering flowers myself, and they spread like weeds.
> > Nook Miles. They are so easy to get and the items in the Nook Stop are way too cheap. A lighthouse for only like 5,000 miles? I liked how expensive these things were in NL, honestly.


They made writing letters way more tedious in this game then it has ever been. It wasn't broken before. They could had sold them at Nooks, let you write them on your own leisure, and then deliver them to Oriville for him to process for mailing. I didn't even know letters were a thing until months later because I barely used the airport.

I am totally with you on Harriet and hairstyles. I don't know, it just feels really superficial and shallow how you can just face-putty your looks and hair on the go. Heck even having Harriet being on the phone and you have to dial her for appointments where she comes to your home or wherever you are would still have more charm then what they did. Some way to not sacrifice the convenience, but also give it some charm/energy.

I don't really agree with the bushes though. That was a pain having to buy one bush only per day. I guess they could've had some limit of bushes in stock per day. Like 20-30 or whatever. I also had my town on beautiful ordinance, so I never had to water my flowers anyway. However, not being able to store them is a pain and they breed so much more easily and faster than NL ever did. It's a bit excessive. If it rains it's guaranteed I am going to be doing a lot of digging. It's great that they can't be destroyed, but it'd be nice if you didn't need to dig them all up with a shovel. Maybe something like tap A to pull petal and double tap to pull the whole flower.


----------



## Clock

I don't like how you have to use rainbow feathers to change the color of festivale items, I had to rainbow feathers to customize some of the items.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

JustAnotherSapphic said:


> Who thought wasp nests were a good idea?
> 
> All I'm trying to do is collect wood so I can build my first shop and then..._BZZZZZZZZ! _


Make sure u have a confetti popper I'm hand shake the tree first before cutting it. If there's a wasp nest immediately use the popper~


----------



## VanitasFan26

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Make sure u have a confetti popper I'm hand shake the tree first before cutting it. If there's a wasp nest immediately use the popper~


Or you can have a Warp Pipe nearby and then as soon as the wasps spawn run away fast and jump into the Warp Pipe and the wasps will go away.


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> I thought they were in this game. They actually got rid of them? Why? That was such a fun staple of the AC series.


Nintendo probably figured people wouldn't want that only their islands lol. But I do hope they bring them back because I'm trying to catch a fly but I can't catch any trash at all do I'm stuck 
And rafflesias would be a good plant for people with zen islands imo


----------



## Moritz

I fully understand why there isn't, but I really wish there was a way to influence what island you start with.

I have been resetting for hours trying to get an island I want and still nothing.

I am so painfully fed up of this.


----------



## -Lumi-

The villager interaction/dialogue in this game is painfully lacking.

I decided to boot up my second New Leaf town to check in on everybody (unrelated but I the music to be so much prettier in New Leaf). I haven’t even talked to all my villagers yet but I’ve already been given three tasks to do.

Stitches asked me to find him some fruit, Fuschia asked me to bury her time capsule, and Aurora has asked me to deliver a gift to Harry. I’m not terribly far into this New Leaf town so my friendships aren’t very high with anybody but I’m still given tasks like this. Sure, some could complain that they’re busywork - but I like them. It makes me feel like I’m part of my town, interacting with my villagers, and helping them out. 

Compare that to New Horizons and the most I ever get asked is to deliver a gift, change something that they say, buy an item from them, or sell something to them, give or take a few more options. In New Leaf there’s also the possibility of a villager asking me to play hide and seek (which I absolutely adore), or setting up a time to visit in one of our respective houses. I dunno. New Leaf villagers just feel more like friends and actually villagers vs little cardboard cutouts.


----------



## TheDuke55

-Lumi- said:


> The villager interaction/dialogue in this game is painfully lacking.
> 
> I decided to boot up my second New Leaf town to check in on everybody (unrelated but I the music to be so much prettier in New Leaf). I haven’t even talked to all my villagers yet but I’ve already been given three tasks to do.
> 
> Stitches asked me to find him some fruit, Fuschia asked me to bury her time capsule, and Aurora has asked me to deliver a gift to Harry. I’m not terribly far into this New Leaf town so my friendships aren’t very high with anybody but I’m still given tasks like this. Sure, some could complain that they’re busywork - but I like them. It makes me feel like I’m part of my town, interacting with my villagers, and helping them out.
> 
> Compare that to New Horizons and the most I ever get asked is to deliver a gift, change something that they say, buy an item from them, or sell something to them, give or take a few more options. In New Leaf there’s also the possibility of a villager asking me to play hide and seek (which I absolutely adore), or setting up a time to visit in one of our respective houses. I dunno. New Leaf villagers just feel more like friends and actually villagers vs little cardboard cutouts.


Oh my god yes. I've had people tell me the dialogue is so much better in this game, but mine never initiate the better/new dialogue like the others state. Could just be rng and me being unlucky, but they always want to comment on what I am holding, wearing, or what I did the other day. And when those exhaust, they'll talk about where they are. So if it's near a neighbor's home it will be 'Doesn't this house just say 'Curlos' to you! Like even if you didn't know they lived here, you knew it was their home' or whatever.

I also have Hazel always say 'What are you going to do for the next 8 hours, psyche!' It just reads really awkwardly and dialogue like that and Flora telling me how she played hide-and-seek by herself and that is how bored she is makes it feel like a jab sort of lol. Come to think of it, I haven't had Flora say this bit in a long time. They must've cut it out like they did with the Roost dialogue at the very beginning of the game.

I remember commenting how much I hated the villagers putting me to work in NL and I guess I got what I asked for in NH because I never want to bother talking to them anymore lol. It would be nice if there was a 'Let's talk', and 'Give me work!/Do you need something?' option. That way if you're not in the mood to be put to work, you just select the chat option.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh my god yes. I've had people tell me the dialogue is so much better in this game, but mine never initiate the better/new dialogue like the others state. Could just be rng and me being unlucky, but they always want to comment on what I am holding, wearing, or what I did the other day. And when those exhaust, they'll talk about where they are. So if it's near a neighbor's home it will be 'Doesn't this house just say 'Curlos' to you! Like even if you didn't know they lived here, you knew it was their home' or whatever.
> 
> I also have Hazel always say 'What are you going to do for the next 8 hours, psyche!' It just reads really awkwardly and dialogue like that and Flora telling me how she played hide-and-seek by herself and that is how bored she is makes it feel like a jab sort of lol. Come to think of it, I haven't had Flora say this bit in a long time. They must've cut it out like they did with the Roost dialogue at the very beginning of the game.
> 
> I remember commenting how much I hated the villagers putting me to work in NL and I guess I got what I asked for in NH because I never want to bother talking to them anymore lol. It would be nice if there was a 'Let's talk', and 'Give me work!/Do you need something?' option. That way if you're not in the mood to be put to work, you just select the chat option.


Yeah and I said this so many times, but if Villagers would've just said different things each day and not repeat the same topics over and over again it would not be so much of an issue. I really find myself not talking to villagers because I know what they are going to say. Its so predictable. I know some people are going to disagree when I say this but the original AC and Wild World had a more better dialogue than the newer games.

I know there is the argument that the villagers were too mean in the old AC games, but thats what made then unique. Every conversation you used to have them felt different each day and it always gave you a reason to keep talking to them even thought sometimes they can be rough with you, which is fine because thats how real conversations work. What we got in New Horizons is not really that good. Again I don't have issues of how they say things in the game, but when you have to hear them talk about the same topics and ask the same questions it gets repetitive.

Don't get me wrong the villagers are really good looking in New Horizons and I really like how they are different, but again the problem is, is that they tend to repeat themselves too often. I know some people don't see that and like you said it could be just bad RNG to get different dialogue but it should not be that way. So yeah I stand by with what I said that the dialogue in this game is not really that good.


----------



## -Lumi-

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh my god yes. I've had people tell me the dialogue is so much better in this game, but mine never initiate the better/new dialogue like the others state. Could just be rng and me being unlucky, but they always want to comment on what I am holding, wearing, or what I did the other day. And when those exhaust, they'll talk about where they are. So if it's near a neighbor's home it will be 'Doesn't this house just say 'Curlos' to you! Like even if you didn't know they lived here, you knew it was their home' or whatever.
> 
> I also have Hazel always say 'What are you going to do for the next 8 hours, psyche!' It just reads really awkwardly and dialogue like that and Flora telling me how she played hide-and-seek by herself and that is how bored she is makes it feel like a jab sort of lol. Come to think of it, I haven't had Flora say this bit in a long time. They must've cut it out like they did with the Roost dialogue at the very beginning of the game.
> 
> I remember commenting how much I hated the villagers putting me to work in NL and I guess I got what I asked for in NH because I never want to bother talking to them anymore lol. It would be nice if there was a 'Let's talk', and 'Give me work!/Do you need something?' option. That way if you're not in the mood to be put to work, you just select the chat option.



My dialogue is never better, either!  Maybe I am just unlucky but I feel like my villagers have _always _said the same things, no matter how long I've had them for or my friendship status with them. Like Sherb and Egbert are both lazies and their dialogue is always _exactly the same _despite me having a picture from Egbert but not Sherb. I feel like if my villagers ping me it's either to buy/sell or change something that they say. It's rarely to deliver a gift to another villager. 

I find a lot of their dialogue can be kind of strange, too! I can't remember word for word but there's others where the whole interaction is just the villager asking themselves what they should do today. I've always felt like that dialogue should lead into us playing a game or setting up a time to hangout, but it never does. It's just strange. I really miss playing hide and seek with them and burying the time capsules is a really cute interaction, too! Especially when we get to dig it back up in the future.  

I can definitely understand why some people complained about the villagers in New Leaf giving us so much work, lol. But coming from New Horizons it was such a breath of fresh air and I've always loved doing favours for them! I think it would be an easy fix to implement what you want, though. Just the option between a, "how're you today?" or "I'm bored!" to trigger either a regular chat or a task.


----------



## TheDuke55

@-Lumi- Yeah the problem I had with NL sometimes was that whenever I just wanted to talk to them and see how their day was, what they're up to, ect, they put me to work. And that rubbed me the wrong way. But I never get them asking for any requests so I wouldn't mind being put to work a bit more in this game or just as much as it was in NL. It'd give me a reason to talk to them more to see what kind of requests the dev team would bother adding in.

I know who you're talking about to. I think it's normal villagers that say that. And the first time I got that bit of dialogue, I didn't realize the conversation had ended. I was half-expecting another line or some options I could choose from for them. Also is it just me or have the double villager conversations been removed and or toned down? I remember seeing them all the time when I first started the game and now I never see any unless it's one of my villager's wanting to steal the others catchphrase. Or once or twice it was a short-lived conversation, but I wasn't really involved. I remember catching so many different double conversations that I had multiple options to choose from. And now they're gone.

The hide-and-seek dialogue is definitely the one that bothers me the most though. It's like they know that people found it fun, but decided just to give it an honorable mention.


----------



## -Lumi-

TheDuke55 said:


> @-Lumi- Yeah the problem I had with NL sometimes was that whenever I just wanted to talk to them and see how their day was, what they're up to, ect, they put me to work. And that rubbed me the wrong way. But I never get them asking for any requests so I wouldn't mind being put to work a bit more in this game or just as much as it was in NL. It'd give me a reason to talk to them more to see what kind of requests the dev team would bother adding in.
> 
> I know who you're talking about to. I think it's normal villagers that say that. And the first time I got that bit of dialogue, I didn't realize the conversation had ended. I was half-expecting another line or some options I could choose from for them. Also is it just me or have the double villager conversations been removed and or toned down? I remember seeing them all the time when I first started the game and now I never see any unless it's one of my villager's wanting to steal the others catchphrase. Or once or twice it was a short-lived conversation, but I wasn't really involved. I remember catching so many different double conversations that I had multiple options to choose from. And now they're gone.
> 
> The hide-and-seek dialogue is definitely the one that bothers me the most though. It's like they know that people found it fun, but decided just to give it an honorable mention.



That's exactly how I felt too! Sometimes Gabi says something that's really short and I'm always left thinking, "that's it? That's the whole conversation?" they've definitely chosen to include some strange dialogue. Honestly I can't say if I've noticed either way with the double villager conversations! I feel like I never saw them tons but even then they were growing tiresome. I always feel bad when I see Egbert talking to Diana because I just know they're having that terrible peanut butter and jelly conversation  I love getting to see other villagers chat but I avoid my snooty & lazies because it always seems to be the same thing.

The hide and seek one is definitely the worst! I'm always ready for the villager to invite me to play but they never do.  Like, you don't have to play alone! I'm right here and I'd love to play too. Hide and seek was so cute in New Leaf, I'm really not sure why it's not in this game.


----------



## McMuffinburger

I like how the Sanrio Amiibo cards issue was never acknowledged


----------



## VanitasFan26

McMuffinburger said:


> I like how the Sanrio Amiibo cards issue was never acknowledged


Its like it came and it was forgotten about. Its weird...


----------



## TheDuke55

It's really not that weird. Nintendo is like that. Fire Emblem Awakening and Pikmin 3 for the Wii U were both sold out of print fairly early on and scalpers  jumped on that opportunity. They never printed more and never made a statement of any sort.

Right now Xenoblade 2 is being scalped because of their inclusion in Smash. I'm not sure if the print recovered, but it's doubtful. Most likely if you go on sites like Amazon or Ebay the prices are nuts.


----------



## S.J.

Why is my dog in my doghouse so angry? It's probably because he is chained to a stake. 

I hate that doghouse. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2021



McMuffinburger said:


> I like how the Sanrio Amiibo cards issue was never acknowledged


I think I missed it. What was the issue?


----------



## dizzy bone

No1MableFan! said:


> Why is my dog in my doghouse so angry? It's probably because he is chained to a stake.
> 
> I hate that doghouse.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2021
> 
> 
> I think I missed it. What was the issue?



This was always my issue with the dog house too  I like using it but I don't like how he's chained up and angry. Usually I turn the dog house to the side so it's not that obvious


----------



## TheDuke55

dizzy bone said:


> This was always my issue with the dog house too  I like using it but I don't like how he's chained up and angry. Usually I turn the dog house to the side so it's not that obvious


I just interacted with it the other day, when I visited one of my friends island for the first time and was really taken by surprise by how intense it was. It'd probably go well with like an abandoned, spooky, or down-trodden theme. After testing it out, I don't think I would put it anywhere on my island for how intense it is lol.


----------



## maria110

So, I love Hopper but I hate his house.  And I love Olaf’s house sooo much more than I love Olaf.  I wish I could move Hopper into Olaf’s house and vice versa and then boot Olaf.


----------



## azurill

maria110 said:


> So, I love Hopper but I hate his house.  And I love Olaf’s house sooo much more than I love Olaf.  I wish I could move Hopper into Olaf’s house and vice versa and then boot Olaf.


I don’t like Hopper’s house either but he’s one of my favorites so I won’t let him leave. It’s too bad we can’t change the villagers houses.


----------



## coldpotato

I wish they would give updates to certain NPCS. Like, new dialogue and items to get from Flick and CJ for the bug off/fishing tourney and brand new things to grow from Leif.

I also wish they added Brewster already and ngl am a little bitter it is taking them so long. I feel him and the roost should have been added at least 6 months ago. All I want to do is relax and get a cup of coffee. I know it might not seem like a big deal but I can't even do that IRL so I would at least like to do it in a cute video game with a stylish and cool pigeon..


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

No1MableFan! said:


> Why is my dog in my doghouse so angry? It's probably because he is chained to a stake.
> 
> I hate that doghouse.


I've never even thought about that! Pretty dark for a game revolving around animals.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just realized I might have to move one of my villagers house into the plot of another one. However, I don’t have the room to move the house since my whole town is pretty much in order. Before I would move them to my beach, but now the beach is all set, so I can’t move them there. 

Gotta go and kick them out now and go through the amiibo process. Double the work. I wish there was an option of just switching plots.


----------



## Darth Savage

Not really annoyed per say, but I do wish the game would allow you to put the flowers or trees that you did up in storage.  Give an option to put them in storage as seeds.


----------



## -Lumi-

This is really minor but I wish the bubble wand was unlimited. I’m pretty sure it was unlimited in New Leaf so I’m not sure why they changed it. I feel like they only stack in a small amount, too? I can’t remember for sure but I’m pretty sure they don’t stack as high as the weeds or customization kits.

I just want to blow bubbles all summer long and not worry about running out


----------



## tiffanistarr

Bluebellie said:


> I just realized I might have to move one of my villagers house into the plot of another one. However, I don’t have the room to move the house since my whole town is pretty much in order. Before I would move them to my beach, but now the beach is all set, so I can’t move them there.
> 
> Gotta go and kick them out now and go through the amiibo process. Double the work. I wish there was an option of just switching plots.



Would it not be easier to just move some furniture around for a while vs. the whole amiibo process and starting their friendship over from the start and getting them to move out and all that? 

Assuming you're time TTing to get them to move out why not just clear enough space to do the plots? I just would hate to loose all my friendship progress then pretty much have to start all over again with it. However, if that doesn't matter to you then I guess it doesn't matter, I just think there has to be an easier option for you lol


----------



## Bluebellie

tiffanistarr said:


> Would it not be easier to just move some furniture around for a while vs. the whole amiibo process and starting their friendship over from the start and getting them to move out and all that?
> 
> Assuming you're time TTing to get them to move out why not just clear enough space to do the plots? I just would hate to loose all my friendship progress then pretty much have to start all over again with it. However, if that doesn't matter to you then I guess it doesn't matter, I just think there has to be an easier option for you lol


The issue is that I made my map a bit complicated. It’s all grid like , and there’s no space on land to actually build the houses. It would require me to terraform and remove not just some items but also some cliffs. The only options is the beach area, and I’m just very very hesitant to move those. Right now the spots I like the most are the beaches. So I’m scared to delete them and then have them not turn out exactly the same. Also, my beach areas are probably the areas with the most furniture on them.  That’s why I think the amiibos might be the easiest for me. One of them I’m replacing anyways, so the friendship is not really an issue. The other is either going to be Curt or Avery ( just one). I got them both at the same time. They’re both pretty much new to the island, so losing the friendship is something I can deal with. It’s just the whole process of winning a camper over through the amiibos is something time consuming. Both options are pretty much equally time consuming. I’ve been holding off on them, but I know I’m definitely doing it.



Spoiler



My complicated map


----------



## VanitasFan26

I wish terraforming in this game wasn't so annoying and slow to do when it came to flattening my island. Let me just say this is the most annoying part about terraforming. It takes a very long while to do tear down a lot of cliffs and get rid of rivers on your island. Also sometimes whenever I tear down my character for some reason tries to rebuild a cliff or water, but then I wanted to tear it down.

Also I wish there was like "sample builds" for like waterfalls, rivers, and cliffs where the game would make it for you so that way you didn't have to do piece by piece, helping you save a lot of time. I know terraforming is still a great thing added to the game but still, I wish it was made better.


----------



## Licorice

Why did they ruin the orange wallpaper??? It used to be my go to for my kitchen in past games.

Old one:




New one:


----------



## Corrie

I recieved zero cherry blossom diys again. Like what. Thank god for online trades.


----------



## Licorice

Corrie said:


> I recieved zero cherry blossom diys again. Like what. Thank god for online trades.


Dude same I had to cave and buy them on here. Normally I want to earn things on my own but this is the second cherry blossom season we’ve had and I only had like 3 diys.


----------



## Corrie

Licorice said:


> Dude same I had to cave and buy them on here. Normally I want to earn things on my own but this is the second cherry blossom season we’ve had and I only had like 3 diys.


Legit! I've gotten none in the total of 2 years. Like how???? So messed up. I guess it's Nintendo's way of getting online subscriptions. *Sigh*


----------



## skweegee

Corrie said:


> Legit! I've gotten none in the total of 2 years. Like how???? So messed up. I guess it's Nintendo's way of getting online subscriptions. *Sigh*


I found 1 last year, and 1 this year. To make matters worse, this year I used the jail bar trick (I set them up for the winter DIYs and never took them down) and I _still_ only found one. At this rate, if I'm lucky I might have them all by the end of the decade!


----------



## Cloudandshade

Bluebellie said:


> The issue is that I made my map a bit complicated. It’s all grid like , and there’s no space on land to actually build the houses. It would require me to terraform and remove not just some items but also some cliffs. The only options is the beach area, and I’m just very very hesitant to move those. Right now the spots I like the most are the beaches. So I’m scared to delete them and then have them not turn out exactly the same. Also, my beach areas are probably the areas with the most furniture on them.  That’s why I think the amiibos might be the easiest for me. One of them I’m replacing anyways, so the friendship is not really an issue. The other is either going to be Curt or Avery ( just one). I got them both at the same time. They’re both pretty much new to the island, so losing the friendship is something I can deal with. It’s just the whole process of winning a camper over through the amiibos is something time consuming. Both options are pretty much equally time consuming. I’ve been holding off on them, but I know I’m definitely doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My complicated map



Not sure whether this helps with your beaches, but when I'm changing up an area of my island and I'm not sure whether I'll like the end result, I take a quick photo or screenshot of the area so that I know exactly how everything was arranged, and can put it back the way it was if I want to. I see where you're coming from though, it's so time consuming moving everything around!


----------



## coldpotato

Licorice said:


> Why did they ruin the orange wallpaper??? It used to be my go to for my kitchen in past games.
> 
> Old one:
> View attachment 369979
> 
> New one:
> 
> 
> View attachment 369982



I'm curious why the edges of the oranges aren't rounded in the latest wallpaper and the same with the other fruit wallpaper. Why did they choose to make the edges so choppy and bad? Is this just a type of common artistic style I'm unaware of and don't understand? I'm actually curious. I saw a few items in pocket camp have these choppy edges on them too when they'd be much better looking rounded and I just don't understand.


----------



## AccfSally

I miss the basket flowers from the old games(minus the GC version) to be honest.


----------



## King koopa

AccfSally said:


> I miss the basket flowers from the old games(minus the GC version) to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 370061


What happens when you try that in this game? (I never tried it and I'm curious)


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> What happens when you try that in this game? (I never tried it and I'm curious)


You throw down a single flower in a vase. I think the flower basket looks cute. I don't remember that from PG, but it's been so long since I last played it. They could easily bring them back by having us craft 4-5 petals for a flower basket of each variety.


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> You throw down a single flower in a vase. I think the flower basket looks cute. I don't remember that from PG, but it's been so long since I last played it. They could easily bring them back by having us craft 4-5 petals for a flower basket of each variety.


Oh i see. I hope they add the style from the old games because I'm thinking of making a flower shop on my island and the flowers in one little box like that would be perfect.


----------



## Airysuit

I wish we knew what was coming for the next updates (or at least when...) 
Just wanna know what to expect!


----------



## King koopa

airysuit said:


> I wish we knew what was coming for the next updates (or at least when...)
> Just wanna know what to expect!


Hmm, may day is coming up again so maybe the next update will have something to do with that? Like maybe rover will have a time trail where you can race to find rover online with your friends and whoever finds him first wins bells or something like that.


----------



## -Lumi-

In my bedroom upstairs I have some starry garlands along the far wall. They're up I think as high as they can be placed. On the floor in front of the wall I have a wardrobe and a mirror amongst other things. Why is it that _sometimes _when I go to look in the mirror or open my wardrobe my little character will jump up and turn off the lights?? She doesn't do it often but whenever she does it's such a hassle because she never seems to be able to turn them back on unless I move my furniture. 

I don't know how or if this issue could be fixed but it's just getting on my nerves, lol. It doesn't happen all the time but it happens often enough.


----------



## tiffanistarr

AccfSally said:


> I miss the basket flowers from the old games(minus the GC version) to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 370061



I find that some of the flowers look really good as single flowers in vases but then there are some flowers that i feel would look a lot better in the baskets.


----------



## Starboard

I'm considering time travelling repeatedly so that I only play during the days with cherry blossoms lol. I wish the season didn't have to be so short, especially since normal spring looks pretty similar to summer so I'll probably get sick of all the green everywhere for half a year. Really wish they made it go longer. Also so we'd have more time to get those annoying DIYs.


----------



## -Lumi-

Starboard said:


> I'm considering time travelling repeatedly so that I only play during the days with cherry blossoms lol. I wish the season didn't have to be so short, especially since normal spring looks pretty similar to summer so I'll probably get sick of all the green everywhere for half a year. Really wish they made it go longer. Also so we'd have more time to get those annoying DIYs.



I really wish that cherry blossom season was longer, too! I know that in real life cherry blossom season isn't very long so that's likely why it's short in New Horizons as well, but it's still a bummer. It's a fictional game and I really don't think anybody would fault them for letting the cherry blossoms hang around. I absolutely adore the pink colour on all my trees and getting to see the petals falling everywhere is so peaceful, lol. I would love it if the season could hang around for all of April and maybe even some of May but some people might find that to be too long. 

I completely agree though, spring and summer look _so _similar and having cherry blossoms to differentiate the seasons would be really welcome. Plus I desperately need more time to find the cherry blossom DIYs! Last year I had slightly better luck but this year the only cherry blossom DIY I found on my own was a wallpaper. I ended up buying the cherry blossom branches and bonsai from a user on here because I was tired of waiting and I _still _don't have every single DIY. The little bonsai is probably the worst one to be missing because for whatever reason it's needed build the bonsai shelf


----------



## tiffanistarr

Starboard said:


> I'm considering time travelling repeatedly so that I only play during the days with cherry blossoms lol. I wish the season didn't have to be so short, especially since normal spring looks pretty similar to summer so I'll probably get sick of all the green everywhere for half a year. Really wish they made it go longer. Also so we'd have more time to get those annoying DIYs.



I know a couple who do that. They’ll TT out for holidays and then back to Cherry Blossom season. In my opinion it looks better with a little bit more color especially when the grass starts getting so green.


----------



## Starboard

I can't express the frustration I feel when I catch all of Wisp's spirits and he offers me a wall or floor. The only reason I go through all that is because my store has never had some things in stock and it's a desperate attempt to get something new after months! But NO, give me an ugly flooring which is only "new" because I never wanted to buy it. Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## oohandyyy

i only ever get pears on my island (to be fair, this has been a curse that has followed me since my gamecube days) and pears are the worst fruit


----------



## bam94-

It makes me so sad how areas of my island get super laggy whenever it rains or is super windy. This is AFTER I went around picking up all my items, all my flowers, and building my island back up with a more minimalist approach. The frame rate still drops in high wind/rain. It really affects my gameplay experience and it's getting to the point where there's not many more things I can take away from my island to stop it happening.


----------



## Mattician

13 days and counting since my last campsite visitor. 

I wish Isabelle didn't have an announcement every day without actual news.


----------



## oohandyyy

Mattician said:


> I wish Isabelle didn't have an announcement every day without actual news.


this, definitely. it would also make all of us like isabelle more because we'd be actually excited when we booted up the game and saw her about to announce something.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

I just finished setting up my island via terraforming and it is almost perfectly symmetrical...minus my house but oh well. Now the spot I have set up for the Cafe, whenever it is released better be enough space or my OCD will cry.

It took too long to get it perfect...I don't want something like that to mess it up.


----------



## coldpotato

I really wish they did more with this game. I know it's technically unfinished but there are so many things they could have added earlier on to make it charming and fun to come back to again and again. It's not fun coming back every few weeks to my villagers saying the same exact things. It's not fun to sit through Isabelle's pointless morning announcements. It's not fun seeing nothing new or interesting in Nooks Cranny and not having any new tasks to do. It's not fun seeing an NPC for the millionth time that I've already collected everything from. It definitely wasn't fun actually spending money on the sanrio cards and having to time travel for hours just to get everything I wanted that I bought with my money because of the 5 items per day rule. And last, it's not fun seeing Pocket Camp get special treatment with tons of different new tasks and things to do weekly while New Horizons is lucky if it gets one new event that lasts an hour a month.

To me, this game just isn't fun or exciting anymore and I get that I'm probably burned out from playing a lot last year but it's a bit frustrating to me that they could have tweaked just a few things to make this game last longer. I really, really miss having fun with this game.


----------



## Corrie

Can we talk about the atrocious load time? Like why. And then we get to listen to Isabelle talk about nonsense, hitting buttons to skip as fast as possible.


----------



## MaxM

Corrie said:


> Can we talk about the atrocious load time? Like why. And then we get to listen to Isabelle talk about nonsense, hitting buttons to skip as fast as possible.



When I found out New Horizons was developed by the Splatoon 2 team Isabelle's lengthy intro you can't skip made sense as that game does exactly the same thing with Marina and Pearl's looong intro at the start (which you also can't skip!)


----------



## t3llusagi

I wish there were neutral color choices on every item. The halloween arch is perfect for my island theme and I can't use it bc of the pumpkins, plus there are other things that I'm like "this would look pretty cute in white" and there's NO white option. 

I think part of this problem is the lack of furniture sets in the game.


----------



## Bobbo

The light switch that goes on the wall.

When placed on the wall, it’s over my head!

Nobody has a light switch that high!


----------



## NicksFixed

Bobbo said:


> The light switch that goes on the wall.
> 
> When placed on the wall, it’s over my head!
> 
> Nobody has a light switch that high!


Move it down then ... :/


----------



## oohandyyy

My beef is this:






If you're a human, then what kind of skeletons are those???


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

how are cicadas so common everywhere in summer but I cannot for the life of me find a SINGLE cicada shell eRrghHGHHHH


----------



## 0ni

I keep _KNOCKING DOWN THE SQUARE OF CLIFF I JUST BUILT WHILST TERRAFORMING _
This is why my island is never finished lol


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Can we talk about the atrocious load time? Like why. And then we get to listen to Isabelle talk about nonsense, hitting buttons to skip as fast as possible.


lol I usually boot the game up late after work (I put in double shifts) and I legit fall asleep and wake up to button mash Isabelle's ramblings and then just conk out again lol.


TillyGoesMeow said:


> how are cicadas so common everywhere in summer but I cannot for the life of me find a SINGLE cicada shell eRrghHGHHHH


They're super rate. You need to be lucky or go to an island and terraform it to just have trees for the shell to hopefully be on. I did that and spent maybe 1/2 hour until I came across one. Be super careful to not bump into the tree.



0ni said:


> I keep _KNOCKING DOWN THE SQUARE OF CLIFF I JUST BUILT WHILST TERRAFORMING _
> This is why my island is never finished lol


That's me, but when trying to make rivers a certain way.


----------



## Bobbo

NicksFixed said:


> Move it down then ... :/


Tried repeatedly with no luck, hence the rant.


----------



## Airysuit

Bobbo said:


> Tried repeatedly with no luck, hence the rant.


Maybe there is a piece of furniture in the way? How does it look like?


----------



## JKDOS

Bobbo said:


> Tried repeatedly with no luck, hence the rant.



Can you post a picture or video?


----------



## mermaidshelf

I know I'm delusional since we don't even have a third upgrade of Nook's or gyroids (yet), but I would love if we could customize our villagers houses. Also wish we had more plants and planters in this game. I thought the Bunny Day planter was cute if not for the eggs... I think the most pressing thing for me right now is letting us buy however many flowers/tools, etc we want and craft stuff with a number counter.


----------



## bestfriendsally

just now, when i noticed a fossil or a bamboo shoot hole, i wanted to get it... but it was in my circle of bamboo  trees enclosed by bushes...

my putting the bushes there backfired on me!!


so i had to dug a couple of them up, get the fossil that was there & put them back...


it was in here ...


----------



## TheDuke55

bestfriendsally said:


> just now, when i noticed a fossil or a bamboo shoot hole, i wanted to get it... but it was in my circle of bamboo  trees enclosed by bushes...
> 
> my putting the bushes there backfired on me!!
> 
> 
> so i had to dug a couple of them up, get the fossil that was there & put them back...
> 
> 
> it was in here ...


Drop a transparent qr path in that spot and nothing will grow/be buried there.

I didn't come to my realization right away, but they didn't bother doing the Earth day event where they add some additional greenery NM+ tasks. It's not a whole lot, but it's kind of a shame they didn't bother to add it in again. It'd be an extra task for us to do if we are in the mood. They have the work already done, so I'm sure all they had to do was implement it again for 2021.


----------



## Fruitcup

I think what most kills me is how you can only craft one item at a time and how slow online play is ugh..


----------



## Bobbo

JKDOS said:


> Can you post a picture or video?


I‘m on an IPad and haven’t figured out how to post a pic and online photo hosting sites have turned out to be horrible.


----------



## bebebese

Bobbo said:


> I‘m on an IPad and haven’t figured out how to post a pic and online photo hosting sites have turned out to be horrible.


It may be part of the NSO subscription but there might be the option to send the photo directly to your ipad from the switch's album? I think you can scan a qr or something.

As for my rant, I agree that not having some nature day stuff to do beyond buying the globe was a bit of a let-down


----------



## TheDuke55

bebebese said:


> As for my rant, I agree that not having some nature day stuff to do beyond buying the globe was a bit of a let-down


I would rather have things like events and the such already be built in the game if it means they have to manually update it each year to carry over. The game is still young, going strong, and receiving updates, but they couldn't bother to carry something simple like that over while we wait for the next update/month. It's not even like they replaced it with something else of equal value. So this month was void of anything worthwhile.


----------



## Bobbo

JKDOS said:


> Can you post a picture or video?




I found a site to use. This was the best I could do for now. I may figure it out more later.

This is a pic of my game on the switch-lite, taken with my IPad.

As you can see, the white rectangle above my head is the light switch. It always ends up at this height, no matter which room I‘m in.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Bobbo said:


> I found a site to use. This was the best I could do for now. I may figure it out more later.
> 
> This is a pic of my game on the switch-lite, taken with my IPad.
> 
> As you can see, the white rectangle above my head is the light switch. It always ends up at this height, no matter which room I‘m in.



Silly question, but are you placing it there by hand, or using the room decorator tool? I can see how if you're doing it by hand it will probably default to a certain height, but when using the room decorator tool there's no reason you shouldn't be able to drag it wherever you want, as long as there's nothing in the way.


----------



## JKDOS

Bobbo said:


> I found a site to use. This was the best I could do for now. I may figure it out more later.
> 
> This is a pic of my game on the switch-lite, taken with my IPad.
> 
> As you can see, the white rectangle above my head is the light switch. It always ends up at this height, no matter which room I‘m in.



What's happening when you try moving it down though? Can you move that doll display and try to move it down?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2021



Bobbo said:


> I‘m on an IPad and haven’t figured out how to post a pic and online photo hosting sites have turned out to be horrible.



You can scan a barcode on the Switch using your iPad to download the Screenshots and videos.









						How to send Nintendo Switch screenshots to your phone
					

The Nintendo Switch's newest update makes it possible to send screenshots directly to your phone. Here's how to do it.




					www.imore.com
				




You can also send them to Facebook or Twitter and then download to the ipad.


----------



## trashpedia

I'm kinda starting to take back what I had said about this game when it first came out. Tbh, I haven't touched NH in months now and none of the updates have been enough to rlly bring me back to the game. It's also disappointing to hear from the recent announcements that it's basically rehashed events from last year with nothing new, with the next update now happening later in the summer. I was assuming (and hoping) that there would be a huge update around the anniversary but I doubt now.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I really wanted to hold myself back from complaining but I just need to say this. This game is getting another small update. Its fine to have new items, but again if you're like me and you played this game last year the events are going to be the same as before. Yes I know its traditional in AC games to have events repeated, thats not the issue I have here. What I have an issue with is how Nintendo still refuses to put out a trailer and gives us screenshots of what to expect and of course its just new items. Still no new features or anything else we haven't seen before. 

Of course there is something to be happy about getting new items, but of course just like always its just another item that you will have fun for a few hours and get bored of it quickly. This does not surprise me one bit because I knew that these events like the May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding season was going to be returning and anyone who was hoping for a 2.0 update is going to be very disappointed. I don't know what else to say, but this game is really becoming more stale and boring in 2021. Truth be told I have taken a break from this game for the past few months and I want to get back into but it just doesn't give me a reason to play it again when it lacks new features and refreshing content to enjoy.


----------



## Solio

Same here. This latest update is the final nail in the coffin. 
I've now completely given up hopes for any improvements to the game. 

I enjoyed my time with NH, but this is going to be the first AC-game that I drop after merely one year. How disappointing...


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't know if I will drop it altogether, but they have so many things that are built in the source code, so why sleep on it?


----------



## JKDOS

Solio said:


> Same here. This latest update is the final nail in the coffin.
> I've now completely given up hopes for any improvements to the game.
> 
> I enjoyed my time with NH, but this is going to be the first AC-game that I drop after merely one year. How disappointing...



I'm not quitting the game, but I'm thinking at this point, there will never be another expansion to Nook's Cranny. It's one and done.

Right now, we don't know if there are any new details being kept secret in the April 29th update, but from what we do know, there doesn't seem to be anything truly new since it looks like just a refresh of things introduced last year (excluding the possibility of add new villagers or amiibos). This leaves me to believe the they have reached the end of their roadmap and are now in the maintenance phase.


----------



## wolfie1

Solio said:


> Same here. This latest update is the final nail in the coffin.
> I've now completely given up hopes for any improvements to the game.
> 
> I enjoyed my time with NH, but this is going to be the first AC-game that I drop after merely one year. How disappointing...



I dropped the game like a month ago. I used to play every day and now I play on the weekend for like 30 minutes to fill in gaps in the morning. I feel bad for my villagers but since they don't know I exist and can't leave unless I let them, it's fine. Honestly, I'm doing so much better now that I don't feel forced to play every day and that I don't have to "expect" regular updates. The problem is I can't help but feel disappointed every time they announce one because it's going from bad to worse, in my opinion.


----------



## TheDuke55

wolfie1 said:


> I dropped the game like a month ago. I used to play every day and now I play on the weekend for like 30 minutes to fill in gaps in the morning. I feel bad for my villagers but since they don't know I exist and can't leave unless I let them, it's fine. Honestly, I'm doing so much better now that I don't feel forced to play every day and that I don't have to "expect" regular updates. The problem is I can't help but feel disappointed every time they announce one because it's going from bad to worse, in my opinion.


I remember when the community was saying how February's update was lackluster because the trailer was literally only Festivale. I actually enjoyed how they worked it this time, but this announcement is the most lackluster one yet. I find it funny that they're keeping stamp day, but decided to get rid of the Earth day NM+ tasks.


----------



## coldpotato

I just really miss the feeling of excitement after a trailer drops that promises really great stuff coming to the game.
ACNH used to be a feeling of comfort, wholesomeness and escape from reality for me but now when I think about it I sometimes can't help but think that the dev's lost their passion for this game and it makes me sad. I really hope that I am wrong and they still care and drop something substantial next time.


----------



## TheDuke55

coldpotato said:


> I just really miss the feeling of excitement after a trailer drops that promises really great stuff coming to the game.
> ACNH used to be a feeling of comfort, wholesomeness and escape from reality for me but now when I think about it I sometimes can't help but think that the dev's lost their passion for this game and it makes me sad. I really hope that I am wrong and they still care and drop something substantial next time.


They're probably being pulled in two directions now because they're the same team working on Splatoon 3. Or rather SP3 is probably taking priority now.


----------



## wolfie1

TheDuke55 said:


> I remember when the community was saying how February's update was lackluster because the trailer was literally only Festivale. I actually enjoyed how they worked it this time, but this announcement is the most lackluster one yet. I find it funny that they're keeping stamp day, but decided to get rid of the Earth day NM+ tasks.



I for one am one of those you've mentioned. Granted, I don't think I've been particulary looking forward to any update, as they've mostly brought back stuff that existed in previous games. However, I liked the trailer videos because they were cute even if the content was underwhelming. The only thing I'm kinda looking forward to in this update is that carp banner on Children's Day and the wedding stuff, even though I haven't used many things of the set from last year. They look nice, though.


----------



## TheDuke55

I was one of those people to lol. But I ended up enjoying the Festivale event anyway (even though it was always one of my most disliked events in NL) I don't know if it was because it was just something different or if they made the event more manageable.


----------



## AccfSally

Villagers pinging at you for attention, to only forget what they wanted to tell you is annoying.


----------



## VanitasFan26

AccfSally said:


> Villagers pinging at you for attention, to only forget what they wanted to tell you is annoying.
> 
> View attachment 371363


Oh gosh I hate that so much. That is something so pointless that makes you want to make that villager move out.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> Villagers pinging at you for attention, to only forget what they wanted to tell you is annoying.
> 
> View attachment 371363



sometimes, it's kinda cute, too, though :>


----------



## TheDuke55

Yeah I don't get that. Like mine have done that a few times when my pockets aren't even full. So it's not because they were trying to trade or whatever.


----------



## Ginkgo

I'm putting this here instead of the update thread because I don't want to attract... People.

But on god, are they gonna finish this game or nah? It's literally all cosmetics at this point I want to scream


----------



## Lullabynny

When they said 5 years of free updates what they really meant was "We're gonna "remix" old content a little with like 1 or two new items." Needless to say I'm very upset right now. This is like spraying air freshner on month old garbage and expecting the bad smell to go away.

This may sound harsh, but I really feel like ever since the series became "mainstream" with New Leaf we've seen a slow decline from chilling with animal friends and fun gameplay mechanics, to what is essentially now just a home decorating game. None of the very much needed qaulity of life in sight, no new events or returning npcs to speak of. Nothing but some more cute bells and whistles to clutter and lag your island with!~ u w u ☆☆☆☆

Call me entitled, call me whatever you want. But I think this is the last straw for me. I'll still play, but I am completely giving up on this game. The writing is pretty clear on the wall. They don't care anymore.


----------



## Starboard

I have a feeling the system kitchen doesn't even exist on my cartridge lol. I was planning to use it as soon as I got the game but it's been so long that I'll probably be too used to my ironwood cupboards to swap one out


----------



## lemoncrossing

I don’t want to debate with anyone, so let’s try not to argue, but I am so sick and tired of people complaining about this game. It’s not even a great Animal Crossing game— that much is true. But when people pour tons of energy into complaining about every little thing, being let down by every single update trailer, and having less good than bad to say... I don’t know, I just feel like there’s not enough attention to the positives of this game. It seems like every other thread is about NH negativity. People always dwell on the negative and it can be exhausting.

Also, I’m really tired of people being like “OMG no new events?? Why is this event the sAmE as last year???” when Animal Crossing has literally always had the exact same events every year. We’re lucky we’re getting new items for the events— people are so greedy and ungrateful.


----------



## daringred_

i briefly commented this on the update thread, but a day later and i'm still... disappointed? upset? maybe both, that it seems we won't be getting a pride month item. it really does just feel like a cruel slap in the face to have them put all that effort into _prom season_ (something that's very USA-centric) of all things, with the multiple clothing lines, sashes and even a flooring/wallpaper combo, but... a little rainbow wall-flag is seemingly too much? or even the rainbow screen from NL? pride month is bigger and more widely celebrated than a lot of the smaller holidays they make items for (which i'm not saying we shouldn't have, for the record) and yet... nothing. i'm really bummed. i wasn't expecting them to include anything, but still.


----------



## TheDuke55

lemoncrossing said:


> Also, I’m really tired of people being like “OMG no new events?? Why is this event the sAmE as last year???” when Animal Crossing has literally always had the exact same events every year. We’re lucky we’re getting new items for the events— people are so greedy and ungrateful.


I can't speak for everyone else, but I'm just really hoping they bring back mini-games for online play sometime within this game's lifespan.

I like some of the stuff that they're bringing like the fish banner and the newspaper hat. I remember the hat being from NL, but it was Japan only. I was only able to get a copy by trading someone for it. For all I know, it could had been duped and or hacked. So it will be nice to be able to buy that without having to trade for it or finding someone from Japan to trade for it.


----------



## lemoncrossing

TheDuke55 said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but I'm just really hoping they bring back mini-games for online play sometime within this game's lifespan.
> 
> I like some of the stuff that they're bringing like the fish banner and the newspaper hat. I remember the hat being from NL, but it was Japan only. I was only able to get a copy by trading someone for it. For all I know, it could had been duped and or hacked. So it will be nice to be able to buy that without having to trade for it or finding someone from Japan to trade for it.


I totally agree— there’s a lot of content missing from the game, and I’d love to see them incorporate something similar to the island in NL. I’m just pretty tired of seeing people constantly complain about what we’re lacking instead of being happy with what we’re getting. I’m also super excited for the newspaper hat! It’s so adorable.


----------



## Starboard

Even though most of my posts have been on the rant thread I get why people think there's too much negativity. Over the year it really has just been the same complaints repeated so it can feel a bit exhausting. I'm not sure if Nintendo even gets the message or cares. I hope they do though.

Having said that, it's a shame people are so disappointed, and I don't blame them. I still feel frustrated since I can pin-point exactly what I'd personally like to be updated, and it's all things that used to exist in previous games or really simple to implement. It's like, every time I think of New Horizons, it comes with that thought of missed opportunities which is annoying and disappointing since it's already set itself up to be amazing and the best game in the series. It's just sad that it won't be for a lot of people, just because of these things they left out or refuse to make easier/less aggravating.

Anyway, I'm currently enjoying NH for what it is, and putting my hopes in some Welcome Amiibo-type update further down the line that might actually implement a lot of what people have been asking for. Otherwise I think they're going to stick to items and small things like they've been doing lately.


----------



## Lullabynny

lemoncrossing said:


> I don’t want to debate with anyone, so let’s try not to argue, but I am so sick and tired of people complaining about this game.


I don't mean to be rude, but are you complaining about people complaining in a thread made specifically for complaining about the game so there isnt thread after thread of "negativity". I get theres still one or two ocassionally but this thread was made so if you like the game you don't have to be bummed seeing thread after thread of ranting. 



lemoncrossing said:


> Also, I’m really tired of people being like “OMG no new events?? Why is this event the sAmE as last year???” when Animal Crossing has literally always had the exact same events every year. We’re lucky we’re getting new items for the events— people are so greedy and ungrateful.


You are correct, Animal Crossing Events have always been the same every year. Thats not the issue, the issue is we paid $60+ on a delayed, half finished game with the promise of free updates for the next few years, but so far the updates have been lackluster with few returning events/NPCs or just items and not being transparent at all. Couple with them still not having fixed big issues with the game yet like a QoL update, bringing back old furniture sets, giving villagers actually character and dialouge instead of being accessories at this point. Yeah we're lucky to get new items,  at the cost of a half baked game. Calling us greedy and ungrateful is like giving someone a broken car and calling them ungrateful cause you could've not given us anything at all.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well after playing some of the events using time travel I can say that the May Day Event was the only one that I enjoyed. I liked the challenge with the new Maze and of course we got a new Item from Rover (not gonna spoil what it is). However, I am not too impressed with the others. Like the International Museum Day. I mean this event is so forgettable, its not even a challenge. All you do is just collect stamps around the Museum, Talk to Blathers, and you get a reward. This year they added the Art Gallery Stamps and it works just the same way as Fish, Fossils, and Bugs. Nothing really special.

Also the Wedding Season is time locked and if you try to go back to the one last year its gone too. I mean really? Its literally going to play the same way as it was last year, the only difference is that they added new Wedding items, but thats pretty much it. It still bothers me how they still want us to take more photos of Reese and Cyrus when they literally got married last year. I pretty much gotten all of the Wedding stuff from last year so I am going to Skip on this.

Overall I really didn't like this update. Sure the May Day event was the only one that stood out to me but the rest are just lackluster. All you really get is more seasonal items and there is a minor feature added you can exit a dream island by pressing "minus" which is really cool and at least they made the Dream Suite a lot more useful, but sadly even all that is not enough to save this update. So I am giving it a 5/10

Before anyone tries to attack me let me make one thing clear. While I understand that its traditional in AC games to have events repeated, thats not the issue I have here. What I have an issue with is how Nintendo still refuses to put out a trailer and gives us screenshots of what to expect and of course its just new items. Still no new features or anything else we haven't seen before. Of course there is something to be happy about getting new items, but of course just like always its just another item that you will have fun for a few hours and get bored of it quickly. This does not surprise me one bit because I knew that these events like the May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding season was going to be returning and anyone who was hoping for a 2.0 update is going to be very disappointed. I don't know what else to say, but this game is really becoming more stale and boring in 2021. Truth be told I have taken a break from this game for the past few months and I want to get back into but it just doesn't give me a reason to play it again when it lacks new features and refreshing content to enjoy. But to each their own I guess.


----------



## Chris

Hi there! Just a reminder all that while everyone is entitled to an opinion it is more constructive to express your thoughts without resorting to putting down other people or criticising them. Calling people entitled, greedy, ungrateful, etc is unnecessary.


----------



## JKDOS

SoraFan23 said:


> they literally got married last year.



Last year was just an anniversary. They've been married for an undisclosed amount of time. They were already married in New Leaf.


----------



## TheDuke55

I can only imagine the money is costs to hire out a place for a full month of photoshoots.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Last year was just an anniversary. They've been married for an undisclosed amount of time. They were already married in New Leaf.


Oh okay I didn't know about that, but I mean seriously. I was one of those people who was really hoping that Reese and Cyrus would return and setup shop on our island just like the one in New Leaf, but it never happened. I may have to skip the wedding season because I got most of the wedding items from last year.


----------



## Corrie

I've definitely been playing this game less. It's just more and more obviously lackluster the more I play. I've only played just over 200 hours too, so it's not like I've been playing for thousands of hours like most people seem to. I don't even get excited for any new updates either. They're usually strictly holiday ones or half baked so what's the point? I really hope some new updates actually have some meat to them cause this is just sad at this point. I'm so happy I didn't actually buy this game and someone bought it for me because quite frankly it's a rip off. I almost feel like Nintendo feels like we're stupid. They sell us an unfinished game and the only support we get are lame updates with a few new items that are so heavily themed, they look weird (to me) in casual settings. It's like they expect us to bow down and kiss their feet and any tiny crumbs of food they give us. Well we're starving, we'd like an actual full meal please.


----------



## Feraligator

I just saw the new update around the internet and I'm so disappointed that there's barely anything new. 
Never thought I would stop playing an Animal Crossing game on something as powerful as a Switch, compared to the 3DS and previous consoles, only a year after release.

I'm a little tired of these lackluster updates. The March one was not enough for me because I don't have NSO or an interest in spending money on amiibo. February was pretty empty.
I'm starting to think they're holding the big guns for paid DLC because these free ones are so empty.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

daringred_ said:


> i briefly commented this on the update thread, but a day later and i'm still... disappointed? upset? maybe both, that it seems we won't be getting a pride month item. it really does just feel like a cruel slap in the face to have them put all that effort into _prom season_ (something that's very USA-centric) of all things, with the multiple clothing lines, sashes and even a flooring/wallpaper combo, but... a little rainbow wall-flag is seemingly too much? or even the rainbow screen from NL? pride month is bigger and more widely celebrated than a lot of the smaller holidays they make items for (which i'm not saying we shouldn't have, for the record) and yet... nothing. i'm really bummed. i wasn't expecting them to include anything, but still.


I completely get this. I feel more comfortable supporting games and other forms of media when they have some form of representation. A pride flag would have meant a lot.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I've probably complained about this before but the number 1 thing that I resent about this game (and the previous one, New Leaf) is that if I am gone for more than a week and come back, every single villager will bring up the fact that I've been gone/"ignoring"them/etc. Idk why it bothers me so much but it does; I wish the game would just pretend that my character has been actively talking to the villagers while I'm not playing. 
It just makes me not want to talk to my villagers unless I know for sure that I will be playing a lot more actively.


----------



## Airysuit

Not a rant but I'm really sad you cant use props on harvs island 
I wanted to make a picture where everyone hold a cider glass to toast but it wasn't possible, never realised it before now


----------



## S.J.

Not a rant, but since my villagers can fish and catch bugs (though I hear from them that they're not very good), I wish they could occasionally  donate to the museum! It would be so cute to see their names on the plaques, even more sentimental if they happened to have left the island! ❤


----------



## lemoncrossing

TheRabbitWitch said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but are you complaining about people complaining in a thread made specifically for complaining about the game so there isnt thread after thread of "negativity". I get theres still one or two ocassionally but this thread was made so if you like the game you don't have to be bummed seeing thread after thread of ranting.
> You are correct, Animal Crossing Events have always been the same every year. Thats not the issue, the issue is we paid $60+ on a delayed, half finished game with the promise of free updates for the next few years, but so far the updates have been lackluster with few returning events/NPCs or just items and not being transparent at all. Couple with them still not having fixed big issues with the game yet like a QoL update, bringing back old furniture sets, giving villagers actually character and dialouge instead of being accessories at this point. Yeah we're lucky to get new items,  at the cost of a half baked game. Calling us greedy and ungrateful is like giving someone a broken car and calling them ungrateful cause you could've not given us anything at all.



No, I wasn’t complaining about people ranting in this thread— that would be silly. I was trying to articulate that I’m tired of thread after thread being made solely to rant. I love that we have this thread to rant about our problems with the game, but I feel like it’s spread throughout the forum and I just generally see a lot of negativity.

I’m entitled to my opinion of thinking people are greedy with what they want. I’ve been greedy with wanting updates, admittedly. When I see people attacking the developers, and lashing out at Nintendo for “not doing good enough,” it just screams entitlement, whether it’s true or not. I agree that the game is lacking & unfinished— it’s just some people’s attitudes that grate on me.


----------



## Temporariamentchi

No1MableFan! said:


> Not a rant, but since my villagers can fish and catch bugs (though I hear from them that they're not very good), I wish they could occasionally  donate to the museum! It would be so cute to see their names on the plaques, even more sentimental if they happened to have left the island! ❤


NINTENDO HIRE THIS PERSON


----------



## lemoncrossing

double post


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I still love this game. I don't honestly mind that some of the events are lackluster.  But I play games for long amounts of time.  Call me old school, but I'm not constantly pining for updates and new things from a game that came out a year ago.  You used to get a game and that was it.  no updates, MAYBE dlc later, but nothing more

That being said, there most certainly are things in the source code that I'm not sure why they haven't released yet.  Brewster is there.  Why are they waiting?  If this is a game they want to continuously update like most newer games, why not actually give us what we want?  that sounds a bit self centered, I suppose, but there's no way they don't know that we know.


----------



## Cloudandshade

No1MableFan! said:


> Not a rant, but since my villagers can fish and catch bugs (though I hear from them that they're not very good), I wish they could occasionally  donate to the museum! It would be so cute to see their names on the plaques, even more sentimental if they happened to have left the island! ❤



This gave me a silly idea. I know it's unlikely they'd ever add the ability for villagers to donate museum critters (players would probably get annoyed that their achievements were being sideswiped, I imagine) but what if you could name the critters? And what if villagers could name them too? It'd certainly make it more interesting to read the plaques and have them say things like 'Hammerhead shark - "Bitey" - name suggested by Bluebear' or something like that, as though they were zoo exhibits!


----------



## Corrie

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I still love this game. I don't honestly mind that some of the events are lackluster.  But I play games for long amounts of time.  Call me old school, but I'm not constantly pining for updates and new things from a game that came out a year ago.  You used to get a game and that was it.  no updates, MAYBE dlc later, but nothing more
> 
> That being said, there most certainly are things in the source code that I'm not sure why they haven't released yet.  Brewster is there.  Why are they waiting?  If this is a game they want to continuously update like most newer games, why not actually give us what we want?  that sounds a bit self centered, I suppose, but there's no way they don't know that we know.


I agree. The game should have been held back a bit until it was finished. They're stalling to keep this game relevant for as long as possible and imo, it's damaging to be drip feeding the players.


----------



## Lullabynny

lemoncrossing said:


> I’m entitled to my opinion of thinking people are greedy with what they want. I’ve been greedy with wanting updates, admittedly. When I see people attacking the developers, and lashing out at Nintendo for “not doing good enough,” it just screams entitlement, whether it’s true or not. I agree that the game is lacking & unfinished— it’s just some people’s attitudes that grate on me.



With all due respect, we as the customers are entitled to a the content we paid for. This is a hard pill for most to swallow but as a creator/company you are a slave to your fans so to speak, especially if they are paying, and ESPECIALLY if you're a big multidollar company. If they don't feel like they're getting a good service they will leave to go find another. Now I'm not saying bend to every whim of your fanbase, thats unresonable. However, I feel $60+ an online subscription is more than enough to expect at least something better than what the game is at currently. This isn't some small indie developers we're talking about, this is Nintendo.


----------



## coldpotato

Watchingthetreetops said:


> That being said, there most certainly are things in the source code that I'm not sure why they haven't released yet.  Brewster is there.  Why are they waiting?  If this is a game they want to continuously update like most newer games, why not actually give us what we want?  that sounds a bit self centered, I suppose, but there's no way they don't know that we know.



Yeah I really don't understand why Brewster wasn't added earlier. I thought at the latest he would be added around the snowy season last year for northern hemisphere players. My guess is that they've been saving him for 2.0 along with a few other things we have been wanting since they know everyone will be expecting big things added in a 2.0 update.


----------



## lemoncrossing

TheRabbitWitch said:


> With all due respect, we as the customers are entitled to a the content we paid for. This is a hard pill for most to swallow but as a creator/company you are a slave to your fans so to speak, especially if they are paying, and ESPECIALLY if you're a big multidollar company. If they don't feel like they're getting a good service they will leave to go find another. Now I'm not saying bend to every whim of your fanbase, thats unresonable. However, I feel $60+ an online subscription is more than enough to expect at least something better than what the game is at currently. This isn't some small indie developers we're talking about, this is Nintendo.


Totally get it— the game definitely feels unfinished to some people. I don’t think that means we were sold an unfinished game, though. Obviously, Nintendo has steered Animal Crossing in a different direction than its predecessors (for better or for worse). They could’ve postponed the release to include some of the items that we’ve seen in datamines but haven’t made it into the game (Brewster, villagers visiting your house, etc).

Unfortunately I also think that Nintendo doesn’t really care about the fans’ feedback. We’ve gotten some highly requested things already, which is great, but that hasn’t been enough for a lot of people. Nintendo, being a multi-million (billion?) dollar company, knows people will pay for their products regardless of how good they are. Same thing goes for New Horizons. They’ve already sucked the money out of us, so I’m sure they don’t care about NH as much anymore— time to move onto the next big thing that will net them millions of dollars. It’s ****ty, and definitely not a good look for them, but I feel like that’s what’s happening here.

Again though— that’s not the point I was making here. I was only trying to complain about the constant negativity around this game, even though I understand a lot of it was warranted. It can just be exhausting sometimes.


----------



## Corrie

TheRabbitWitch said:


> With all due respect, we as the customers are entitled to a the content we paid for. This is a hard pill for most to swallow but as a creator/company you are a slave to your fans so to speak, especially if they are paying, and ESPECIALLY if you're a big multidollar company. If they don't feel like they're getting a good service they will leave to go find another. Now I'm not saying bend to every whim of your fanbase, thats unresonable. However, I feel $60+ an online subscription is more than enough to expect at least something better than what the game is at currently. This isn't some small indie developers we're talking about, this is Nintendo.


This couldn't have been put more beautifully. I personally think that if Nintendo's franchises were available on other platforms, a lot of people would have left by now and went with PC, Sony or Microsoft. I know that I personally would have years ago. They've been behind the others in terms of hardware (lagging, slow load times, etc) and in 2021, this lackluster crap isn't gonna cut it. The fact that they sold us an unfinished game and are camouflaging these lame half baked updates as some sort of apology or way to make us happy just leaves a sour taste in my mouth. As a paying consumer, I have every right to be rattled. I don't think it's fair that people that are unhappy to have be quiet and just take any garbage they feed us.


----------



## meggiewes

Cloudandshade said:


> This gave me a silly idea. I know it's unlikely they'd ever add the ability for villagers to donate museum critters (players would probably get annoyed that their achievements were being sideswiped, I imagine) but what if you could name the critters? And what if villagers could name them too? It'd certainly make it more interesting to read the plaques and have them say things like 'Hammerhead shark - "Bitey" - name suggested by Bluebear' or something like that, as though they were zoo exhibits!



That would be so adorable!


----------



## coldpotato

To people who are upset by people posting negative things *everywhere* about the game, maybe try to look at it in a different way so that you'll get less upset? I know that seeing negative things constantly can feel exhausting especially because there's already so much negative stuff going on in the world. The difference between the negativity about ACNH and other things to me is that the majority of people I see behind these "negative" posts genuinely do love animal crossing and want the best for ACNH, or else they wouldn't spend their time typing up paragraphs about what they feel would make the game better, or speculating why something might be done a certain way. It's usually not just people complaining just to complain or haters of the game. I cannot imagine they are trying to bother or annoy people. That's why out of all the negativity I see online, I don't consider this particular forum to be even close to being toxic. 

People have a right to be disappointed when they spent money on a game they feel hasn't delivered good enough content and being disappointed about things doesn't make them greedy or ungrateful. Also it's entirely possible to acknowledge the negatives and be vocal about them and also be grateful for the positives. I have been genuinely disappointed in a few updates and roasted Nintendo quite a few times but have still been genuinely grateful for the good they bring too, and have seen others react similarly.


----------



## Ganucci

It's kinda funny how this rant thread has its cycles. Every once in a while the rant thread becomes a rant thread about the rantings not on the rant thread. As someone who in the past has also ranted on the rant thread about the rants not on the rant thread, I understand both the people tired of negativity and also the people being negative. I took a big step back from TBT a couple months ago when literally every day a new "negative" thread about NH was created because it was a bit exhausting and disheartening to see. Just like I would always tell very negative people that maybe they need to take a step back from the game, I too needed to take a step back not from the game, but from TBT. Now I come back for updates and stick around for a couple weeks and then gradually fade away. I think TBT's ACNH section at this current moment in time is overall less negative than it was right at the start of this year though, which is nice.

Anyways, that was my rant about people ranting about rants not on the rant thread from my own experience ranting on the rant thread about rants not on the rant thread.


----------



## Licorice

People keep talking about better dialogue in the update but all my villagers talk about is people I’ve traded with. It’s so annoying because I don’t even know any of these people lmao


----------



## VanitasFan26

Licorice said:


> People keep talking about better dialogue in the update but all my villagers talk about is people I’ve traded with. It’s so annoying because I don’t even know any of these people lmao


Yeah they still do that which is annoying

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2021



coldpotato said:


> To people who are upset by people posting negative things *everywhere* about the game, maybe try to look at it in a different way so that you'll get less upset? I know that seeing negative things constantly can feel exhausting especially because there's already so much negative stuff going on in the world. The difference between the negativity about ACNH and other things to me is that the majority of people I see behind these "negative" posts genuinely do love animal crossing and want the best for ACNH, or else they wouldn't spend their time typing up paragraphs about what they feel would make the game better, or speculating why something might be done a certain way. It's usually not just people complaining just to complain or haters of the game. I cannot imagine they are trying to bother or annoy people. That's why out of all the negativity I see online, I don't consider this particular forum to be even close to being toxic.
> 
> People have a right to be disappointed when they spent money on a game they feel hasn't delivered good enough content and being disappointed about things doesn't make them greedy or ungrateful. Also it's entirely possible to acknowledge the negatives and be vocal about them and also be grateful for the positives. I have been genuinely disappointed in a few updates and roasted Nintendo quite a few times but have still been genuinely grateful for the good they bring too, and have seen others react similarly.


Thank you! Finally someone who understands what I have to deal with on this site. The problem is that whenever I give constructive criticism on the game no matter what I say and how hard I try my best to be honest and not negative I will still get misunderstood as if I'm some type of negative person or just someone spreading negativity. This was always my main issue when discussing what can be improved on the game and then I have certain people attacking me because they think I'm "hating" on the game when I'm not.

I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I got attacked by some people who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.

Everytime I make a thread I always get hated on, then people take what I say out of context and try to make it seem like I'm the one who is being rude when really I am not. I am not here to spread negativity or trying to hate on others, but when I have to put up with users who attack me just because I have different opinion, it hurts me.


----------



## Lullabynny

Just to clarify I don't mean to antagonize anyone with my posts. I fully understand being annoyed with constant negativity with something you enjoy, being a sonic fan has taught me that much. If I came off that way I apologize, just wanted to let others know why most of us were complaining so much.


----------



## Starfish10

My two cents is, I just don’t get why people hang around a fan forum talking constantly about the same exact things that they don’t like about the game or that they think the game is missing. When the last Pokemon games, Sword and Shield, came out, I hated them. I think they’re hot trash. I played whichever one I had (Sword, I think?) until it wasn’t fun at all anymore, which was right after I beat the champion, and then I put the game away and did something else instead. I was super disappointed in the game and I was frustrated to see Pokemon, a series I’ve loved and cared about and played for twelve years, taking a direction I didn’t enjoy or agree with. But at the end of the day, it’s just a game. I didn’t go on a Pokemon fan site and complain for months on end about all the things I didn’t like about the game, because that wouldn’t have made the game better, and because Nintendo isn’t hanging around on small fan forums eagerly trying to get tips about how to make the next game. If I’d really wanted to “help make the game better,” I would have been better off submitting a complaint to Nintendo directly. I care about Pokemon, but I recognized that maintaining a constant state of discontent over the latest game was just not going to help me or the franchise or anyone else.

I get people wanting to pop on and say what frustrates them about this game just to get it off their chest, or to talk about their problems with it every now and then. I don’t understand people repeating, over and over again, for weeks or months on end, the same exact complaints. Everyone has a perfect right to do that, of course, if that’s how they want to spend their time. I guess I just don’t understand why anyone would want to spend their time that way. 

On the other hand, sometimes complaining is fun. So maybe that’s the draw...

Anyway, that’s my rant about the rants. I’ll show myself out.


----------



## Shawna

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Just to clarify I don't mean to antagonize anyone with my posts. I fully understand being annoyed with constant negativity with something you enjoy, being a sonic fan has taught me that much. If I came off that way I apologize, just wanted to let others know why most of us were complaining so much.


Don't worry, I understand what you are saying and a fully agree with you.


----------



## cocoacat

Just a regular rant here...

I don't like the camera. I don't like the lack of controls and how hard it is to get the angle I want.
I wanted to take a picture of a moon I placed, and there's only 2 angles. Either the moon lowers into the horizon when taking a picture head-on, or the moon is too high and half off frame. I can get the angle I want only if I take the picture while the camera is moving (3rd pic.) It'd also be nice to adjust the depth of field (like how it is when talking to npcs, the background is blurry) but that's just a wish.



Spoiler


----------



## 0ni

cocoacat said:


> Just a regular rant here...
> 
> I don't like the camera. I don't like the lack of controls and how hard it is to get the angle I want.
> I wanted to take a picture of a moon I placed, and there's only 2 angles. Either the moon lowers into the horizon when taking a picture head-on, or the moon is too high and half off frame. I can get the angle I want only if I take the picture while the camera is moving (3rd pic.) It'd also be nice to adjust the depth of field (like how it is when talking to npcs, the background is blurry) but that's just a wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The camera controls bother me a bit, too - especially when terraforming. I don't like the shift from regular cam to overhead cam when right behind cliffs with the terraforming tools in hand. Especially as you don't get any say or control in it, it just shifts about by itself which is a bit irritating when you are constantly having to reposition yourself to place cliffs and the camera is tilting up and down in response.


----------



## King koopa

coldpotato said:


> To people who are upset by people posting negative things *everywhere* about the game, maybe try to look at it in a different way so that you'll get less upset? I know that seeing negative things constantly can feel exhausting especially because there's already so much negative stuff going on in the world. The difference between the negativity about ACNH and other things to me is that the majority of people I see behind these "negative" posts genuinely do love animal crossing and want the best for ACNH, or else they wouldn't spend their time typing up paragraphs about what they feel would make the game better, or speculating why something might be done a certain way. It's usually not just people complaining just to complain or haters of the game. I cannot imagine they are trying to bother or annoy people. That's why out of all the negativity I see online, I don't consider this particular forum to be even close to being toxic.
> 
> People have a right to be disappointed when they spent money on a game they feel hasn't delivered good enough content and being disappointed about things doesn't make them greedy or ungrateful. Also it's entirely possible to acknowledge the negatives and be vocal about them and also be grateful for the positives. I have been genuinely disappointed in a few updates and roasted Nintendo quite a few times but have still been genuinely grateful for the good they bring too, and have seen others react similarly.


Yes! This is basically what I've been saying.
Not to be rude but...
1. This is a rant thread. Of course people are gonna be negative. If it bothers you, juts use the animal crossing new horizons positivity thread.

2. We can have our opinions. Just because that's how we think, doesn't mean you have to agree. I see stuff I don't agree with all the time and do I complain about it? No. I just ignore it because I'm not that person and I think differently.

And 3, please stop ranting about people ranting. It's the point of the thread. Of course people will rant, it's in the title! If it wasn't the point, then it wouldn't be in the title.
Sorry, I just needed to get that out there.


----------



## maria110

I wish they would fix the smug dialogue so that when you give the smug more than one fruit they don't say something like "thanks for this peaches."  It should be "these peaches."

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2021



cocoacat said:


> Just a regular rant here...
> 
> I don't like the camera. I don't like the lack of controls and how hard it is to get the angle I want.
> I wanted to take a picture of a moon I placed, and there's only 2 angles. Either the moon lowers into the horizon when taking a picture head-on, or the moon is too high and half off frame. I can get the angle I want only if I take the picture while the camera is moving (3rd pic.) It'd also be nice to adjust the depth of field (like how it is when talking to npcs, the background is blurry) but that's just a wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate how you can't get all the angles when you are in the museum.


----------



## Shawna

Whoops....nevermind.  I thought I was in the positive thread. XDDDD


----------



## Starboard

I need to move my bridge up by ONE tile. Of course there's no option for that, first you have to pay 10k to demolish it (WHY does that cost so much when putting up/taking down other giant things is free?) then pay again for a new bridge. When I think of all the chores I did to rack up that kind of money I just get mad lol.

I'm considering moving a whole block of my island down by one tile to avoid paying it


----------



## lemoncrossing

I’m tired of the Happy Home Academy always roasting my house. “You have trash on the floor!” “Did you know you’ll lose points when an item is backwards?” “Maybe you should try changing up your interior design!” Like, where’s the positivity? I hate getting negative letters every week, complaining about how I decorate MY house.


----------



## Starboard

lemoncrossing said:


> I’m tired of the Happy Home Academy always roasting my house. “You have trash on the floor!” “Did you know you’ll lose points when an item is backwards?” “Maybe you should try changing up your interior design!” Like, where’s the positivity? I hate getting negative letters every week, complaining about how I decorate MY house.


According to the HHA my house still isn't "complete" despite having been finished for half a year now. They won't even elaborate on what "complete" means, I have my main room, a bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, dining room, and living room! What more do they want??


----------



## Moritz

My thoughts on the people complaining about the game topic is this.

Its fine for people to dislike the game. You cant expect everyone to like it.

My issues with it come from those who spend months on here complaining about it. If you don't like the game just play something else. I really don't get why you'd dedicate so much of your existence to complaining about a game.

I take no issue with those who don't like the game, complain, then move on. I actually respect that.
But I think its really stupid when someone has put in thousands on hours across a whole year of playing, and then act like they should have gotten more.
I mean like, name 1 other game that's given over 1000 hours of play time. Most people can't. The games over for you and thats fine. Accept it and move on.

And I also dislike it when people can't accept that this particular entry in the series does not cater to their ideals.
They act like they got ripped off from buying the game. Maybe it's not what they expected and its okay to be disappointed in that.
But the fact that so many people have put so much time into the game, shows that it's just subjective opinion.
I put 1000 hours into this game. I don't think its lacking bare essentials at all. So it rubs me the wrong way when people make out that it does. It simply lack what they want. 

And I want to make clear I have no issue at all with people saying anything negative in this thread. It's what it's here for.
So im not complaining about anything anyone has said here.


----------



## daringred_

i'm getting really tired of receiving notifications for this thread only for it to be another person complaining about _other people. _this is a rant thread for ACNH, _not _its community, and honestly it's reached the point where i don't feel comfortable even posting in the rant thread for its _literal purpose_, let alone voicing my thoughts/opinions about the game anywhere else on this forum. if you don't like people complaining, fine, good for you, but nobody's forcing you to read those complaints and criticisms or engage with them. i'm all for friendly debate etc. and differences in opinion, but needlessly complaining about other people publicly (even if not individually or by name) over something completely harmless to the point where they're likely to feel uncomfortable voicing their own thoughts for fear of ridicule is a step too far imo.


----------



## Moritz

daringred_ said:


> i'm getting really tired of receiving notifications for this thread only for it to be another person complaining about _other people. _this is a rant thread for ACNH, _not _its community, and honestly it's reached the point where i don't feel comfortable even posting in the rant thread for its _literal purpose_, let alone voicing my thoughts/opinions about the game anywhere else on this forum. if you don't like people complaining, fine, good for you, but nobody's forcing you to read those complaints and criticisms or engage with them. i'm all for friendly debate etc. and differences in opinion, but needlessly complaining about other people publicly (even if not individually or by name) over something completely harmless to the point where they're likely to feel uncomfortable voicing their own thoughts for fear of ridicule is a step too far imo.


You dont have to have notifications for this thread turned on.
I was simply contributing to the discussion that has been happening. I did not mention you, or direct anything at you. But im almost certain this reply was due to my post.

And to be fair, it's a 2 way street on being comfortable talking or not. I've felt uncomfortable here talking positively about the game due to people hating on it across multiple threads.

Perhaps everyone, us included, should be more mindful of what we say.


----------



## daringred_

Moritz said:


> You dont have to have notifications for this thread turned on.
> I was simply contributing to the discussion that has been happening. I did not mention you, or direct anything at you. But im almost certain this reply was due to my post.
> 
> And to be fair, it'd a 2 way street on being comfortable talking or not. I've felt uncomfortable here talking positively about the game due to people hating on it across multiple threads.
> 
> Perhaps everyone, us included, should be more mindful of what we say.



i have notifications on for this thread because it's supposed to be the one thread on here with like-minded people to me where i'm not going to be put on blast for having a criticism of the game, thanks. you also didn't have to comment on here complaining about actual people and their opinions just because they don't line up with yours. your comment also isn't the first. it's about the third in the last two days, maybe even less. i just finally got tired of seeing them. end of story.


----------



## Moritz

daringred_ said:


> i have notifications on for this thread because it's supposed to be the one thread on here with like-minded people to me where i'm not going to be put on blast for having a criticism of the game, thanks. you also didn't have to comment on here complaining about actual people and their opinions just because they don't line up with yours. your comment also isn't the first. it's about the third in the last two days, maybe even less. i just finally got tired of seeing them. end of story.


I know I'm not the first. I commented my thoughts as part of the discussion going on. If no one started it, I would not have contributed my views on the subject.
I dont want to argue with you here so I won't.

But i do stand by that outside of this thread its very much a 2 way street when it comes to being comfortable.


----------



## daringred_

Moritz said:


> I know I'm not the first. I commented my thoughts as part of the discussion going on. If no one started it, I would not have contributed my views on the subject.
> I dont want to argue with you here so I won't.
> 
> But i do stand by that outside of this thread its very much a 2 way street when it comes to being comfortable.



well that's why i didn't quote you -- because i was referring to all the people commenting similar things, not just you. it's not an okay thing to do; it's terribly rude. if i did the reverse of going into the positivity thread for ACNH and saying i was tired of seeing people gush incessantly about the game, or being made to feel like i'm not allowed to voice criticisms because people who enjoy the game see that as "too negative", my comment would probably be removed and/or i would be warned for it. why does the same not apply here? just leave people and their (harmless) opinions alone. there's an ignore feature for a reason. there's no need for anyone to be making jabs at others, especially over a difference in opinion re: a game's execution.


----------



## Moritz

daringred_ said:


> well that's why i didn't quote you -- because i was referring to all the people commenting similar things, not just you. it's not an okay thing to do; it's terribly rude. if i did the reverse of going into the positivity thread for ACNH and saying i was tired of seeing people gush incessantly about the game, or being made to feel like i'm not allowed to voice criticisms because people who enjoy the game see that as "too negative", my comment would probably be removed and/or i would be warned for it. why does the same not apply here? just leave people and their (harmless) opinions alone. there's an ignore feature for a reason. there's no need for anyone to be making jabs at others, especially over a difference in opinion re: a game's execution.


I know you didn't quote me but I'm sure you can understand why I felt it was still a response to me

And you are probably right that this thread was not the place for it. I contributed to an ongoing discussion but maybe it shouldn't have happened in the first place. I dont know.

I'm not sure I agree that negative opinions are harmless as seeing them across threads other than this one certainly does affect my experience here.
But as I said, on this thread I take no issues with any complaints at all.
So I apologise if I made you feel this thread wasn't safe to talk about things you dislike.


----------



## daringred_

Moritz said:


> I know you didn't quote me but I'm sure you can understand why I felt it was still a response to me
> 
> And you are probably right that this thread was not the place for it. I contributed to an ongoing discussion but maybe it shouldn't have happened in the first place. I dont know.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree that negative opinions are harmless as seeing them across threads other than this one certainly does affect my experience here.
> But as I said, on this thread I take no issues with any complaints at all.
> So I apologise if I made you feel this thread wasn't safe to talk about things you dislike.



negative opinions are generally harmless unless they're about actual people. i could argue the same thing and claim that "positive opinions" are harmful because seeing them across other threads and being told by people who hold them that i'm "too negative" and being made to feel unwelcome/uncomfortable simply for not being inherently positive affects my experience on here. yet i highly doubt you would agree that's true, in which case the logic is flawed, no? there is a positivity thread for this game and a rant thread. all other threads in between are fair game for people with either viewpoint. neither should be made to feel like they can't say something because other people won't agree with it, and i'm sorry you feel like you're not allowed to enjoy the game or post about said enjoyment. that being said, i've personally seen far more people rag on those who have criticisms and tell them to abandon the game or leave etc. than the reverse. i myself have been told those things several times, and yet i've never turned around and told someone who enjoys the game that they shouldn't or that their positive opinions are wrong. 

regardless, i think we can both at least agree vocal criticisms of actual people and their thoughts never should've been introduced on this thread specifically to begin with. if people felt the need to express that opinion, they should've made their own thread about it. of course it probably would've been deleted, hence why they posted it here instead, but maybe that should've been enough to tell them it wasn't an appropriate thing to say in general.


----------



## Moritz

daringred_ said:


> negative opinions are generally harmless unless they're about actual people. i could argue the same thing and claim that "positive opinions" are harmful because seeing them across other threads and being told by people who hold them that i'm "too negative" and being made to feel unwelcome/uncomfortable simply for not being inherently positive affects my experience on here. yet i highly doubt you would agree that's true, in which case the logic is flawed, no? there is a positivity thread for this game and a rant thread. all other threads in between are fair game for people with either viewpoint. neither should be made to feel like they can't say something because other people won't agree with it, and i'm sorry you feel like you're not allowed to enjoy the game or post about said enjoyment. that being said, i've personally seen far more people rag on those who have criticisms and tell them to abandon the game or leave etc. than the reverse. i myself have been told those things several times, and yet i've never turned around and told someone who enjoys the game that they shouldn't or that their positive opinions are wrong.
> 
> regardless, i think we can both at least agree vocal criticisms of actual people and their thoughts never should've been introduced on this thread specifically to begin with. if people felt the need to express that opinion, they should've made their own thread about it. of course it probably would've been deleted, hence why they posted it here instead, but maybe that should've been enough to tell them it wasn't an appropriate thing to say in general.


I would have to disagree about how it could be viewed the same way for positive opinions as this is a fan site. And by the nature of a fan site, you would expect to see happy people here.

I tried to keep my comments vague as to not attack anyone directly.
But yes, if it having being said here has made you or anyone else feel uncomfortable using this thread then I do regret it.
Its a conversation, that while I have opinions on, I should have stayed out of.


----------



## VanitasFan26

daringred_ said:


> negative opinions are generally harmless unless they're about actual people. i could argue the same thing and claim that "positive opinions" are harmful because seeing them across other threads and being told by people who hold them that i'm "too negative" and being made to feel unwelcome/uncomfortable simply for not being inherently positive affects my experience on here. yet i highly doubt you would agree that's true, in which case the logic is flawed, no? there is a positivity thread for this game and a rant thread. all other threads in between are fair game for people with either viewpoint. neither should be made to feel like they can't say something because other people won't agree with it, and i'm sorry you feel like you're not allowed to enjoy the game or post about said enjoyment. that being said, i've personally seen far more people rag on those who have criticisms and tell them to abandon the game or leave etc. than the reverse. i myself have been told those things several times, and yet i've never turned around and told someone who enjoys the game that they shouldn't or that their positive opinions are wrong.
> 
> regardless, i think we can both at least agree vocal criticisms of actual people and their thoughts never should've been introduced on this thread specifically to begin with. if people felt the need to express that opinion, they should've made their own thread about it. of course it probably would've been deleted, hence why they posted it here instead, but maybe that should've been enough to tell them it wasn't an appropriate thing to say in general.


Finally someone who understands the same feeling I had to deal with and the reason why I stepped away from this site. Everytime I make a thread I always get hated on, then people take what I say out of context and try to make it seem like I'm the one who is being rude when really I am not. I am not here to spread negativity or trying to hate on others, but when I have to put up with users who attack me just because I have different opinion, it hurts me. 

Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.


----------



## daringred_

Moritz said:


> I would have to disagree about how it could be viewed the same way for positive opinions as this is a fan site. And by the nature of a fan site, you would expect to see happy people here.
> 
> I tried to keep my comments vague as to not attack anyone directly.
> But yes, if it having being said here has made you or anyone else feel uncomfortable using this thread then I do regret it.
> Its a conversation, that while I have opinions on, I should have stayed out of.



then the logic is flawed. if positive opinions can't be harmful despite negatively affecting someone, then the same reasoning can't be used to say negative opinions are inherently harmful. your experience with negative opinions is not more valid than my (or anyone else's) experience with positive opinions. therefore if negative opinions are harmful because they affect you negatively, positive opinions must also be harmful because they affect me negatively. you can't just pick and choose when the logic applies. that's the issue i have here, but i digress.


----------



## Moritz

daringred_ said:


> then the logic is flawed. if positive opinions can't be harmful despite negatively affecting someone, then the same reasoning can't be used to say negative opinions are inherently harmful. your experience with negative opinions is not more valid than my (or anyone else's) experience with positive opinions. therefore if negative opinions are harmful because they affect you negatively, positive opinions must also be harmful because they affect me negatively. you can't just pick and choose when the logic applies. that's the issue i have here, but i digress.


I would have to disagree
Due to this being a fan site, I feel it's only natural to expect fans. You would not expect people who dislike the game talking on a fan site.
Thats why I feel its different.

But yeah, I do agree this is here no there aha


----------



## Mairmalade

Hey everyone! 

We’re seeing a lot of off-topic chatter here. While sharing negative feelings towards something and constructive criticism are welcome, this is a friendly reminder that this thread is for sharing such comments about New Horizons rather than directing them towards the nature of the community and its members. 

Please be mindful of your posts here moving forward to ensure they’re on-topic and respectful of those you’re sharing the space with. 

Thank you!


----------



## Shawna

lemoncrossing said:


> I’m tired of the Happy Home Academy always roasting my house. “You have trash on the floor!” “Did you know you’ll lose points when an item is backwards?” “Maybe you should try changing up your interior design!” Like, where’s the positivity? I hate getting negative letters every week, complaining about how I decorate MY house.


And it doesn't help that we cannot store DIY recipes -_-


----------



## daringred_

anyway, i finally want to express how much i hate that the side-stepping animation-mechanic-thing doesn't always trigger first time. sometimes i have to walk/run into the gap upwards of five times before my character finally shimmies through it. i'm starting to wish that they'd just walk through it as though it were a full tile instead of playing will-they-won't-they with the gap.


----------



## Moritz

daringred_ said:


> anyway, i finally want to express how much i hate that the side-stepping animation-mechanic-thing doesn't always trigger first time. sometimes i have to walk/run into the gap upwards of five times before my character finally shimmies through it. i'm starting to wish that they'd just walk through it as though it were a full tile instead of playing will-they-won't-they with the gap.


Now this one I can agree on!
I don't get it. Why do I sometimes need to run up to get through gaps? Why doesn't just walking work? Why does it take several attempts?

I love visiting dreams but I get stuck on them so often!


----------



## daringred_

Moritz said:


> Now this one I can agree on!
> I don't get it. Why do I sometimes need to run up to get through gaps? Why doesn't just walking work? Why does it take several attempts?
> 
> I love visiting dreams but I get stuck on them so often!



i'm sure it wouldn't, but i always get _so _paranoid that my game is going to bug/glitch out and get corrupted when my character just repeatedly starts vibrating against the gap instead of side-stepping through it lmao.


----------



## Aardbei

daringred_ said:


> anyway, i finally want to express how much i hate that the side-stepping animation-mechanic-thing doesn't always trigger first time. sometimes i have to walk/run into the gap upwards of five times before my character finally shimmies through it. i'm starting to wish that they'd just walk through it as though it were a full tile instead of playing will-they-won't-they with the gap.




I have this problem with a stall I put randomly at the end of the shore. I am able to "side-stepping" it just fine from the right, but when I want to go through the left it almost impossible


----------



## King koopa

daringred_ said:


> i'm getting really tired of receiving notifications for this thread only for it to be another person complaining about _other people. _this is a rant thread for ACNH, _not _its community, and honestly it's reached the point where i don't feel comfortable even posting in the rant thread for its _literal purpose_, let alone voicing my thoughts/opinions about the game anywhere else on this forum. if you don't like people complaining, fine, good for you, but nobody's forcing you to read those complaints and criticisms or engage with them. i'm all for friendly debate etc. and differences in opinion, but needlessly complaining about other people publicly (even if not individually or by name) over something completely harmless to the point where they're likely to feel uncomfortable voicing their own thoughts for fear of ridicule is a step too far imo.


This. Like I said before, this is a rant thread. Don't come here if you're not ready to see hate about the game. Want positivity? Go to the acnh positivity thread.


----------



## Moritz

Koopadude100 said:


> This. Like I said before, this is a rant thread. Don't come here if you're not ready to see hate about the game. Want positivity? Go to the acnh positivity thread.


I dont want to argue or go off topic but for me it wasnt about this thread.
It was about people going into otherwise happy threads to complain. I have no issue with people saying anything on this thread. Its what it's for. To be anti negativity being said on this thread is just stupid. It's why it exists and I'm pro voicing anything you dislike on here


----------



## King koopa

Moritz said:


> I dont want to argue or go off topic but for me it wasnt about this thread.
> It was about people going into otherwise happy threads to complain. I have no issue with people saying anything on this thread. Its what it's for. To be anti negativity being said on this thread is just stupid. It's why it exists and I'm pro voicing anything you dislike on here


This isn't supposed to be a happy thread, it's supposed to be a place where we discuss the flaws of the game and connect with one another. Not really anything happy. And I don't think you should pro-voice what people say because that's just gonna cause a fight then the mods will have to lock the thread. I'm not a die-hard fan of the game like you, but even if someone says something that I don't agree with, I don't immediately shut them up.


----------



## TheDuke55

So I lost internet the other night and my game just would not load at all. I had a feeling it was because of the storm that probably kicked the internet for the night. I wasn't trying to go online, but it took forever to load the game into the start up menu (where you see the title screen/a villager walking around your island) I proceeded to enter to Isabelle's announcements, but by that point I was done waiting. I force quit the game. I tried it a few other times without success and decided to play another game. Which booted up without any problems.

It's nice to know that if I don't have internet at all, my game won't load or take anywhere from 15-30minutes or even an hour. I literally went to make a snack and it was still loading. Even after I ate it and I was taking my sweet time.


----------



## Moritz

Koopadude100 said:


> This isn't supposed to be a happy thread, it's supposed to be a place where we discuss the flaws of the game and connect with one another. Not really anything happy. And I don't think you should pro-voice what people say because that's just gonna cause a fight then the mods will have to lock the thread. I'm not a die-hard fan of the game like you, but even if someone says something that I don't agree with, I don't immediately shut them up.


I feel I've been VERY clear that I've no issue with this thread or people being negative here.
I've explicitly said it multiple times tonight
My issues are with those outside of this thread.
Anything anyone says in this thread is very much fair game.

I don't know how I could have made my opinions on this thread clearer.
I've no issues with this thread at all


----------



## King koopa

Moritz said:


> I feel I've been VERY clear that I've no issue with this thread or people being negative here.
> I've explicitly said it multiple times tonight
> My issues are with those outside of this thread.
> Anything anyone says in this thread is very much fair game.
> 
> I don't know how I could have made my opinions on this thread clearer.
> I've no issues with this thread at all


Then why did you post it on here? If it has nothing to do with here then don't post.


----------



## Moritz

Koopadude100 said:


> Then why did you post it on here? If it has nothing to do with here then don't post.


Because others started the conversation first and I wanted to give my opinion on it.
If you look back you'll see I was not the first at all.
It was the main conversation here before I commented.

I voiced my regrets on making others uncomfortable to talk here. I said that while I was contributing to discussion, this probably wasn't the ideal place for it. We then moved on.

I dont know what else you want from me. I said clearly my opinions weren't about this thread. I said I was in the wrong for contributing to the discussion.

I really don't know what more you want.
I'm not going to say I think differently now because I don't.
I just no longer think it was right to say it here


----------



## King koopa

Moritz said:


> Because others started the conversation first and I wanted to give my opinion on it.
> If you look back you'll see I was not the first at all.
> It was the main conversation here before I commented.
> 
> I voiced my regrets on making others uncomfortable to talk here. I said that while I was contributing to discussion, this probably wasn't the ideal place for it. We then moved on.
> 
> I dont know what else you want from me. I said clearly my opinions weren't about this thread. I said I was in the wrong for contributing to the discussion.
> 
> I really don't know what more you want.
> I'm not going to say I think differently now because I don't.
> I just no longer think it was right to say it here


Ok, at this point I don't even know what to say anymore. Normally I see you shut people up sharing how they feel about the game and I saw what you did to someone else on this thread. Clearly I was wrong but still, try to be more careful about what you say. I'll end it right here before we get to a point of no return.


----------



## skweegee

TheDuke55 said:


> So I lost internet the other night and my game just would not load at all. I had a feeling it was because of the storm that probably kicked the internet for the night. I wasn't trying to go online, but it took forever to load the game into the start up menu (where you see the title screen/a villager walking around your island) I proceeded to enter to Isabelle's announcements, but by that point I was done waiting. I force quit the game. I tried it a few other times without success and decided to play another game. Which booted up without any problems.
> 
> It's nice to know that if I don't have internet at all, my game won't load or take anywhere from 15-30minutes or even an hour. I literally went to make a snack and it was still loading. Even after I ate it and I was taking my sweet time.


Yeah, I have no idea why they make the game prioritize making an internet connection over loading a locally saved file that does not require an internet connection at all. The same issue was present in New Leaf as well. To get around the issue, if it seems to be taking forever to load hold down the home menu button until a side menu opens, then select Airplane Mode. The game will then actually load instead of sitting on the loading screen endlessly since internet is now disabled. You can turn airplane mode off once the file is loaded, or after you check mail since that will hang with an unstable connection as well (though it makes more sense that time since mail can be sent over the internet).


----------



## TheDuke55

Thanks! That's good to know in case I lose internet or power again. I tried disabling the local internet time, but it didn't do a thing.


----------



## Moritz

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok, at this point I don't even know what to say anymore. Normally I see you shut people up sharing how they feel about the game and I saw what you did to someone else on this thread. Clearly I was wrong but still, try to be more careful about what you say. I'll end it right here before we get to a point of no return.


I dont fully agree but I think tonight is a prime example of what you're on about.
On a thread different than this I did comment about others attitudes to the game and I was right jerky.

I dont like it when people act like the game is trash and I am trying to be more respectful of others opinions. 

I do lash out sometimes and I'm wrong for doing so. I want to, but I can't make excuses for it.
I can be awful to people when it comes to this.
There is no good reason to.

Problem is it does affect my mental state
I did quit the forums because of it but then realised I had no one to be happy about the game to.

Basically it's a double edged sword and there is no way I see to be fully happy.
I just need to learn to be better at that.


----------



## King koopa

Moritz said:


> I dont fully agree but I think tonight is a prime example of what you're on about.
> On a thread different than this I did comment about others attitudes to the game and I was right jerky.
> 
> I dont like it when people act like the game is trash and I am trying to be more respectful of others opinions.
> 
> I do lash out sometimes and I'm wrong for doing so. I want to, but I can't make excuses for it.
> I can be awful to people when it comes to this.
> There is no good reason to.
> 
> Problem is it does affect my mental state
> I did quit the forums because of it but then realised I had no one to be happy about the game to.
> 
> Basically it's a double edged sword and there is no way I see to be fully happy.
> I just need to learn to be better at that.


Bruh, just let it go. This is just gonna get out of hand, so let's just end it, ok?


----------



## TheDuke55

daringred_ said:


> anyway, i finally want to express how much i hate that the side-stepping animation-mechanic-thing doesn't always trigger first time. sometimes i have to walk/run into the gap upwards of five times before my character finally shimmies through it. i'm starting to wish that they'd just walk through it as though it were a full tile instead of playing will-they-won't-they with the gap.


lol the gaps on my island are so fickle that it barely works when I want it to. But then my villager will hop the gap on something like the edge of a pier when there is plenty of room to not have to do that. And they do that way more then when I need it.


----------



## Moritz

Koopadude100 said:


> Bruh, just let it go. This is just gonna get out of hand, so let's just end it, ok?


I personally think I was clearly letting it go and allowing people have other opinions.
I dont get how you're reading things at all right now.

I said I was wrong and am trying to do better.
Maybe admiting any fault is wrong when it comes to this. But I did say I was wrong since before you came here and I really don't know what more you want


----------



## oak

Gullivarrr has given me pirate clothing the last 10 times in a row instead of the dang pirate barrels or any furniture I want. It's probably just bad luck but dang this seagull better gimme what I want.


----------



## azurill

oak said:


> Gullivarrr has given me pirate clothing the last 10 times in a row instead of the dang pirate barrels or any furniture I want. It's probably just bad luck but dang this seagull better gimme what I want.


He has been giving me all clothing as well. I really like the pirate clothing but really want that pirate treasure chest and pirate-ship helm.


----------



## S.J.

0ni said:


> The camera controls bother me a bit, too - especially when terraforming. I don't like the shift from regular cam to overhead cam when right behind cliffs with the terraforming tools in hand. Especially as you don't get any say or control in it, it just shifts about by itself which is a bit irritating when you are constantly having to reposition yourself to place cliffs and the camera is tilting up and down in response.


To add to these, even the cameras at Harv's bother me. I mean, this is a photo studio, and my angles are still limited. To get a good picture, my rep has to be mostly front and centred, but what if I want the rep to be toward the back?

If I take a group portrait, to get the angle front on, I have to have the rep centred, but I'd prefer to be to one side or at the back. In the below pic, if this was zoomed in more, I probably couldn't be where Merengue is for example, though it's better in this pic because it's zoomed out (it's the only pic I have on hand).






Anyway, It's sort of a small thing that these posts reminded me of. I do like taking group photos though, especially for different occasions, so it does bother me a bit that I'm in a _studio_ and still restricted.

_  edit: Aww, I just realised this was Louie's birthday pic, which was just before Nana left and Megan moved in. Hope Nana is off having an amazing new adventure. _


----------



## Jeremy

Hey everyone, let's stay on topic and please remember to be respectful to others people's opinions and rants. Like I posted in the other thread with passionate ACNH opinions, here's a snippet from our most recent Bell Tree Direct:


Jeremy said:


> Some players may be very defensive about their love for the game and are sick of criticism after each update. Others may see the criticism as a chance for Nintendo to notice and make the changes they'd like to see. These are very different approaches, but we are all fans and should all try our hardest to understand where other people are coming from.


Please keep this in mind and stick to keeping the thread to the ACNH ranting.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am stumped on ideas. I’m still finding it hard to come up with unique designs with what furniture there is. I’ve already improvised, substituted as best I could and no matter how many different ways i move stuff around like if right now i am playing around with simple panels and window designs, my design ends up looking pretty much like any other — i know that’s not bad, but I want to make my designs out of the box and something I can look at and be proud of.


----------



## Cloudandshade

lemoncrossing said:


> I’m tired of the Happy Home Academy always roasting my house. “You have trash on the floor!” “Did you know you’ll lose points when an item is backwards?” “Maybe you should try changing up your interior design!” Like, where’s the positivity? I hate getting negative letters every week, complaining about how I decorate MY house.



They are super negative, and I have to say I hate most of the HHA rules in general, honestly! They basically want me to only display items of the exact same colour, or to just dump out a complete set of themed items in each room for maximum points. That's super boring to me, and doesn't make a house feel like home at all! It'd be nice if the rules were a little more nuanced, because I flat out refuse to make a totally pink bedroom, or a basement filled with random Mario items! It's just not me. And how dare they refer to my birthday cupcake as trash!


----------



## Starboard

Another issue I have with the HHA is they keep mentioning that there are "items strewn about" in my main room. Are they talking about the toys and book on the floor? It's supposed to look like a kid's bedroom but apparently the HHA doesn't like that.

I wish I could at least unsubscribe to their service, they obviously hate my house


----------



## VanitasFan26

I really hate how when you're trying to villager hunt on Nook Mile Islands you somehow keep running into the same villager over and over again. Like I remember back when I was looking for Raymond last year using so like 800 nmts I ran into Zucker like 6 times! I mean really? You should not have a repeat of a villagers that you saw so many times. I don't know if the RNG for villagers is bad, but this is something that always bothered me for the longest time.

Villager Hunting is a good thing after the villager who you wanted to move out for a long time leaves and you have an empty plot to fill. However, trying to find that one villager you are looking for and then having to worry about seeing so many repeated villagers can get pretty annoying.


----------



## King koopa

Starboard said:


> Another issue I have with the HHA is they keep mentioning that there are "items strewn about" in my main room. Are they talking about the toys and book on the floor? It's supposed to look like a kid's bedroom but apparently the HHA doesn't like that.
> 
> I wish I could at least unsubscribe to their service, they obviously hate my house


This. I'm tired of them complaining about my house. First of all, I own it, so i should be able to decorate how I want. Second, the lack of furniture isn't really helping the hha issue. If this is how the hha is, then I advise to not put it in the game at all, or restore it to the 1000000000000x less annoying new leaf version where lyle gets his own building along with lottie and Digby, and maybe a new character.


----------



## Shawna

Starboard said:


> Another issue I have with the HHA is they keep mentioning that there are "items strewn about" in my main room. Are they talking about the toys and book on the floor? It's supposed to look like a kid's bedroom but apparently the HHA doesn't like that.
> 
> I wish I could at least unsubscribe to their service, they obviously hate my house


Honestly, we should have the choice to opt out of HHA letters, and only get them when we get milestones and the gifts with them.


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> This. I'm tired of them complaining about my house. First of all, I own it, so i should be able to decorate how I want. Second, the lack of furniture isn't really helping the hha issue. If this is how the hha is, then I advise to not put it in the game at all, or restore it to the 1000000000000x less annoying new leaf version where lyle gets his own building along with lottie and Digby, and maybe a new character.


Lyle's reviews were also a lot more personal. You could go to him and ask what the results were and sometimes he would give some of the funniest comments.


----------



## Jaco

SoraFan23 said:


> I really hate how when you're trying to villager hunt on Nook Mile Islands you somehow keep running into the same villager over and over again. Like I remember back when I was looking for Raymond last year using so like 800 nmts I ran into Zucker like 6 times! I mean really? You should not have a repeat of a villagers that you saw so many times. I don't know if the RNG for villagers is bad, but this is something that always bothered me for the longest time.
> 
> Villager Hunting is a good thing after the villager who you wanted to move out for a long time leaves and you have an empty plot to fill. However, trying to find that one villager you are looking for and then having to worry about seeing so many repeated villagers can get pretty annoying.



It's sort of curious how the game's villager RNG works. When you visit a mystery island, the game rolls to select a species 1st before rolling to select a villager in that species. Since there are only 3 octopi but over 20 cats, the chance of seeing Zucker on any given island is *significantly* higher than seeing Raymond. Specific villagers from species with larger families (such as dogs and cats) are harder to find than those that are smaller.

I guess on one hand this method provides better diversity among species, but it does make finding specific villagers from some families more difficult than if the game just selected any of the 400 villagers at random ( but on the other-hand people might complain that all they find are dogs and cats).


----------



## Livia

Shawna said:


> Honestly, we should have the choice to opt out of HHA letters, and only get them when we get milestones and the gifts with them.


agreed. I really miss that option from City Folk.


----------



## King koopa

Livia said:


> agreed. I really miss that option from City Folk.


Let's hope it gets added back. At least in New leaf, they don't send you letters complaining about this and that about your house.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am once again here to complain about the clothing being different shades. It seems like such a miniscule and petty thing to complain about because overall I find a lot of the clothes in New Horizons to be gorgeous but goodness gracious the colour matching really grinds my gears. I just do not understand why they chose to make certain things different shades!

I have a handful of items that are white. For the most part these items are all actually an off-white colour so my white checkered jumper dress and white beret are the same colour. I love that and I love wearing them together and actually prefer this off-white colour vs something being a stark white. There are a few items, however, that _are _a stark white and it drives me bonkers. Some of those cute checkered chesterfield coats have a stark white sweater under them and one of the poncho coats has stark white detailing vs off-white so the skirts and boots that I would pair with them don't actually match because the colour is off.

Since I mentioned the poncho coats can I take a minute to rant about those in particular? Well, the poncho coats and pom-pom boots because it really feels like those two items were intended to be paired together. They share a very similar look and some of the colours are a dead-on match for one another! ...Until we get to the pink one. Why on Earth did they decide to make the pink poncho coat more of a vivid fuchsia shade? And they gave it stark white details vs the off-white that the other coats have. Honestly the colour of it bothers my eyes but if that wasn't bad enough they then made the pink pom-pom boots a really pleasing shade of pink so every time I see the two of them I'm just left wishing the coat and boots matched. I also wish we had gotten purple, green, and blue coats to match those pom-pom boots!

There's some other oddities that bother me like the dollhouse dresses are all sort of a weird shade, in my opinion. I really love the light blue one and I don't _mind _the yellow one but it feels as if they're all quite bright? I received the light blue dress from a balloon and didn't get the rest until nearly a year later so I was under the impression they would all be the same sort of soft shades but they're not. This is definitely more of a personal preference but I just wish all the dresses were a softer shade, lol.


----------



## Starboard

I'm still disappointed that they locked design sharing and colour varieties behind an online paid service. That wasn't the case in New Leaf. The bigger things like visiting islands and dreaming and backups I can get over, but sharing a design? Also I have no interest in playing multiplayer and trading, do they have to force me to do that _and_ pay for it? So obviously money-grabbing it puts a bad taste in my mouth and almost reminds me of a mobile game.

Joke's on them, I'm still enjoying the game with "only" the $80 I paid for it! *Evil laugh*


----------



## moonford

This is less of a rant and more of a "I'm confuzzled" statement.

I, for whatever reason, didn't get Rover's photo even though I completed the May Day tour last year? I still got the briefcase, now I have two briefcases lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

moonford said:


> This is less of a rant and more of a "I'm confuzzled" statement.
> 
> I, for whatever reason, didn't get Rover's photo even though I completed the May Day tour last year? I still got the briefcase, now I have two briefcases lol


Did you use another user? Or did you somehow restarted your island and the process on May Day last year was removed?


----------



## TheDuke55

Redd is on my island again. When he's not selling all fakes, he's selling the same legit art I've bought since he first came. It's always like the same 5 pieces. I've gotten Mona Lisa so many times.

I feel like the rng in this game is way more random and rare then the other games.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Redd is on my island again. When he's not selling all fakes, he's selling the same legit art I've bought since he first came. It's always like the same 5 pieces. I've gotten Mona Lisa so many times.
> 
> I feel like the rng in this game is way more random and rare then the other games.


This is why I ended up having to do trades just to get the rest of the real statues and paintings last year. The RNG for Redd was bad for me also.


----------



## Airysuit

Obligatory montly rant about missing the postoffice and being able to order more than 5 things every day.
Also because we don't have information signs in all the exhibitions in the museum (like the art gallery has).

Yes very small features and a lot of people don't seem to care. But whenever I felt bored in NL I just decided to order a bunch of stuff to redo a room or exhibition, or I wondered in the museum like IRL and learn al the neat and cool facts about the creatures and fossils... Miss those days


----------



## VanitasFan26

airysuit said:


> Obligatory montly rant about missing the postoffice and being able to order more than 5 things every day.
> Also because we don't have information signs in all the exhibitions in the museum (like the art gallery has).
> 
> Yes very small features and a lot of people don't seem to care. But whenever I felt bored in NL I just decided to order a bunch of stuff to redo a room or exhibition, or I wondered in the museum like IRL and learn al the neat and cool facts about the creatures and fossils... Miss those days


I hear ya. The 5 item limit is really annoying and having to wait another day just to get the items is just ridiculous. I just wish the items would just go straight to your mailbox and then you can just pick it up and open up the gifts to see the items instead of having to wait a day for it to arrive.


----------



## DJ_Saidez

One thing that irked me is when I was on rush and I try to mass buy Bell vouchers, but I had to go through the whole dialogues for each time I purchased one, with no option to skip faster or buy them in bulk. Is anyone else bothered by this or am I the only one? Does aonyne else wish we could buy things in bulk?


----------



## Roobi

TheDuke55 said:


> Redd is on my island again. When he's not selling all fakes, he's selling the same legit art I've bought since he first came. It's always like the same 5 pieces. I've gotten Mona Lisa so many times.
> 
> I feel like the rng in this game is way more random and rare then the other games.



Oof, I hope that's not true. He's only been to my island twice now, both times having the serene and quaint painting (one fake, the other genuine). Hope that's not going to be a pattern


----------



## King koopa

DJ_Saidez said:


> One thing that irked me is when I was on rush and I try to mass buy Bell vouchers, but I had to go through the whole dialogues for each time I purchased one, with no option to skip faster or buy them in bulk. Is anyone else bothered by this or am I the only one? Does aonyne else wish we could buy things in bulk?


Oh, I am. It's a pain getting nook miles tickets because the dialogue is so long. Yes I know you can make it go faster with A, but I wish max crafting/max buying was a thing. It would be such a time saver, especially for people who own shops who sell them like me.


----------



## -Lumi-

airysuit said:


> Obligatory montly rant about missing the postoffice and being able to order more than 5 things every day.
> Also because we don't have information signs in all the exhibitions in the museum (like the art gallery has).
> 
> Yes very small features and a lot of people don't seem to care. But whenever I felt bored in NL I just decided to order a bunch of stuff to redo a room or exhibition, or I wondered in the museum like IRL and learn al the neat and cool facts about the creatures and fossils... Miss those days



I really miss the post office and being able to order more than five items a day, too. It's especially bothersome when I'm trying to order the limited time items and want several of them but I max out at 5 a day. I remember being frustrated with the New Years stuff because I wanted extras of some food (the champagne glasses in particular) and running into that, "You can only order 5 items per day!" message was annoying. Trying to re-order clothes can be really frustrating, too. Sometimes I'll gift clothes to my villagers, people on here, or I'll sell them. I'd love to be able to re-order more things at once instead of having to choose between re-ordering every colour variant of the sweetheart dress and nothing else or picking which colour I want most and ordering other items too.

The museum not having information signs makes me really sad! I don't see why we couldn't have Blather's tell us about the item _and _have an information sign in the museum. If I'm donating multiple items at once he won't tell me about them and sometimes I don't want to here the information while I'm donating something but instead while I'm wandering around the museum. The most frustrating part is that the signs are _there _they just... only tell me the names of the things I've donated now. The new museum is absolutely gorgeous and I think they did a really wonderful job with it but man, I really wish the information signs.


----------



## TheDuke55

SoraFan23 said:


> I hear ya. The 5 item limit is really annoying and having to wait another day just to get the items is just ridiculous. I just wish the items would just go straight to your mailbox and then you can just pick it up and open up the gifts to see the items instead of having to wait a day for it to arrive.


Buying things and having them come in the mail the next day has always been a thing. Maybe they could make it where mail comes twice a day again like it did with NL and the other games. Or let you order more per day, but it slowly comes every day until it catches up. Just like how NL did it.

I'm not really on board with everything being delivered immediately, however.




Roobi said:


> Oof, I hope that's not true. He's only been to my island twice now, both times having the serene and quaint painting (one fake, the other genuine). Hope that's not going to be a pattern


Maybe rng will treat you more kindly then it has me. I sure hope so, but it really is annoying. Redd didn't come as often in NL from what I recall, but he always had some kind of legit art and it was rarely a duplicate that I already owned. Probably until I got almost all of them. But I have so few, so it just seems excessive.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

So tired of seeing the mystic statue almost every time Redd visits


----------



## VanitasFan26

It really sucks how you cannot trade creatures (fish, bugs, and sea creatures) with your friends.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I'm sure this has been ranted about to death but I just started terraforming and there HAS TO BE A BETTER WAY... Also I don't like the fence situation. There are widths for certain fences (like the rope fence) and you can't choose and if you want it to be tapered off at the end without that very strange "T" end, the widths of the end don't match the rest of the fence. It's driving me insane.


----------



## Starboard

I really wish they had an edit mode with designing in the outdoors, it would make landscaping so much easier and fix issues like having limitations on how you can display things on tables.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Starboard said:


> I really wish they had an edit mode with designing in the outdoors, it would make landscaping so much easier and fix issues like having limitations on how you can display things on tables.


I agree its such a pain putting stuff outside and then having to move them and rotate them by using your hands. Its funny how there is a better moving feature inside our homes, yet there is none for the outside.


----------



## TheDuke55

RoxasFan20 said:


> I agree its such a pain putting stuff outside and then having to move them and rotate them by using your hands. Its funny how there is a better moving feature inside our homes, yet there is none for the outside.


I remember commenting how all they have to do is implement the features from HHD (inside the home) to outside. And to make it manageable and not cause the game to lag they could make it where it only lets you move things in your screen or have a greened out square pattern where you could work. So if the furniture piece you want to move is not in the green square or half way out of it, you would have to exit the mode and move closer to the piece.

I've been finding myself not really wanting to bother playing on Saturday and Sundays because I already know what npc will be there (KK/Daisy) and so there's less incentive for me since I don't constantly decorate like the majority of the playerbase. I pick it up every now and then, but it's not everyday or even week.


----------



## VanitasFan26

After about a year I would say that crafting is by far the most tedious thing of all time. I mean sure it was cool to have it, but when you compare it to like Minecraft and Stardew Valley the crafting in those games were more simple and faster. Here it just feels like you need to constantly check your phone to see how many materials you need, go to your storage at home, take the materials out of storage, and then start crafting. Its 2021 and we still don't have a way to bulk craft. Crafting in this game is such a joke.

Also can I just say how there seems to be a lack of new DIYS lately, because even though I started my 2nd island I just somehow got mostly the same diys I got from my main island. Not much difference its pretty much the same. This would not bother me so much if there was more variety of new DIYS to get and earn. Since the Festivale event in February 2021 there really hasn't been any new DIYS and it just makes you wonder if we would ever get new diys. Like don't get me wrong the ones we currently have are really great, but I just wished by now we would have newer diys to make.


----------



## King koopa

RoxasFan20 said:


> After about a year I would say that crafting is by far the most tedious thing of all time. I mean sure it was cool to have it, but when you compare it to like Minecraft and Stardew Valley the crafting in those games were more simple and faster. Here it just feels like you need to constantly check your phone to see how many materials you need, go to your storage at home, take the materials out of storage, and then start crafting. Its 2021 and we still don't have a way to bulk craft. Crafting in this game is such a joke.
> 
> Also can I just say how there seems to be a lack of new DIYS lately, because even though I started my 2nd island I just somehow got mostly the same diys I got from my main island. Not much difference its pretty much the same. This would not bother me so much if there was more variety of new DIYS to get and earn. Since the Festivale event in February 2021 there really hasn't been any new DIYS and it just makes you wonder if we would ever get new diys. Like don't get me wrong the ones we currently have are really great, but I just wished by now we would have newer diys to make.


Maybe they'll add some in the future? Maybe in June, crafting will get an upgrade. I get Nintendo wanted to make a new feature but, there are ways to make something new and not be so annoying.


----------



## Starboard

I wouldn't mind crafting at all if we didn't have to keep remaking our tools. I've even considered starting to buy them instead because after a year I'm really really tired of it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Starboard said:


> I wouldn't mind crafting at all if we didn't have to keep remaking our tools. I've even considered starting to buy them instead because after a year I'm really really tired of it.


Not to mention gold tools are worthless because you can't customize them to restart their durability. To this day there is still no way to tell if a tool is going to be break or not. I used a Gold Shovel that I haven't used in a while and in just 2 digs it just broke. How am I suppose to know it was going to break? Thats why there needs to be an indication of when its going to break.


----------



## Jessi

The. Campsite.

I don't know who made it the most annoying, tedious, and frustrating thing in the game. If I have a open plot, I shouldn't have to spend more than 20 minutes trying to get someone to move in.

The after whats seems like hours, they finally just go residential services, maybe. It really shouldn't be this hard getting a campsite villager


----------



## King koopa

RoxasFan20 said:


> Not to mention gold tools are worthless because you can't customize them to restart their durability. To this day there is still no way to tell if a tool is going to be break or not. I used a Gold Shovel that I haven't used in a while and in just 2 digs it just broke. How am I suppose to know it was going to break? Thats why there needs to be an indication of when its going to break.


I know, right? That's why I don't like to use my gold tools because I don't want it to randomly break. Plus I don't even have the golden shovel recipe, so what am I supposed to do if it breaks? Tools should have a little meter that shows how many more times you can use a tool before it breaks.


----------



## azurill

Jessi said:


> The. Campsite.
> 
> I don't know who made it the most annoying, tedious, and frustrating thing in the game. If I have a open plot, I shouldn't have to spend more than 20 minutes trying to get someone to move in.
> 
> The after whats seems like hours, they finally just go residential services, maybe. It really shouldn't be this hard getting a campsite villager


Exactly, it’s hard enough getting them to move in when you have a full island. When I was moving in Joey from the campsite I had an open plot and it still took 17 tries for him to finally agree to move in. Should be easy for them to move in when the plot is empty.


----------



## King koopa

Jessi said:


> The. Campsite.
> 
> I don't know who made it the most annoying, tedious, and frustrating thing in the game. If I have a open plot, I shouldn't have to spend more than 20 minutes trying to get someone to move in.
> 
> The after whats seems like hours, they finally just go residential services, maybe. It really shouldn't be this hard getting a campsite villager


I feel your pain. Idk if it's just me, but it seemed easier to invite villagers in New leaf. The game was easier, you would either play rock-paper-scissors or charades. And sometimes they won't even play a game, they just come in. But in this game, they try their very best move in, and when they do play a game, it's that super hard card game. And if somehow you get the card game right, well, congratulations, because they usually just ask to kick out someone you like! And the worst part is that once a villager picks who they want to move, you're stuck with it, until you soft reset. Idk, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Starboard

I think the campsite just showcases how wild the RNG in this game is. It can take a minute to move someone in or it can take hours.

Even without the part where they choose who to kick out, I remember spending half an hour losing all the card games and getting really agitated because I wanted to go to bed! Imo the RNG needs some kind of regulation so this kind of thing doesn't happen.


----------



## azurill

I really wish we could place the small rugs outside. At least be able to use the patterns we get from Sable. I think a rug would finish the area I’m working on but not very good at making patterns.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Starboard said:


> I think the campsite just showcases how wild the RNG in this game is. It can take a minute to move someone in or it can take hours.
> 
> Even without the part where they choose who to kick out, I remember spending half an hour losing all the card games and getting really agitated because I wanted to go to bed! Imo the RNG needs some kind of regulation so this kind of thing doesn't happen.


This is the reason why I bought Amiibo cards because at least when you finally invite the villager for the 3rd time on the 3rd day you have the option to pick who to move out. I never touched that campsite mini game ever again because like with others said its RNG based and its a real pain to deal with.


----------



## AccfSally

Terraforming in a populated area is a nightmare! The villagers love to get in the way. I'm fixing up an area between my Airport and Resident Service building (they are kinda close to each other), the villagers are coming and sitting on the ground and Hazel running around (her hobby is play).
I would use a fence, but it will get in my way.


----------



## VanitasFan26

AccfSally said:


> Terraforming in a populated area is a nightmare! The villagers love to get in the way. I'm fixing up an area between my Airport and Resident Service building (they are kinda close to each other), the villagers are coming and sitting on the ground.
> I would use a fence, but it will get in my way.


I feel your pain I had to deal with the same issue myself.


----------



## AccfSally

RoxasFan20 said:


> I feel your pain I had to deal with the same issue myself.



Like look at them, I'm trying to pick up some paths here.


----------



## Moritz

I wanted a ramp next to resident services leading up to a river and over a bridge.

Too close to resident services... urgh fine, I'll push it back a square.
Too close to the bridge.

Super happy I designed my island around that idea...


----------



## VanitasFan26

I need to rant about this, because I discovered another restriction with this game when starting on a 2nd island. So you know when you have amiibo cards you can invite villagers to replace them right? Here's the problem. I learned recently that you need to have 10 villagers in order to be able to kick out villagers that you don't want on your island. So the plan I had to have 8 villagers and replace them with amiibos was ruined because of that restriction. I refuse to do that stupid card mini game because I know how painful it is and how RNG based it is. 

I mean I know this game is suppose to give you the freedom of wanting to do things your way, but it just feels like this restriction is the one thing that prevented me from doing the thing I wanted to do. That really bothered me so much!


----------



## Corrie

RoxasFan20 said:


> This is the reason why I bought Amiibo cards because at least when you finally invite the villager for the 3rd time on the 3rd day you have the option to pick who to move out. I never touched that campsite mini game ever again because like with others said its RNG based and its a real pain to deal with.


Amen. The Amiibo cards were my saving grace but even with them it's a pain in the butt. Why do we have to craft three different items, three different days!? Geez, we already spent money, what more do they want from us?


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Amen. The Amiibo cards were my saving grace but even with them it's a pain in the butt. Why do we have to craft three different items, three different days!? Geez, we already spent money, what more do they want from us?


Game play padding.


----------



## Moritz

Corrie said:


> Amen. The Amiibo cards were my saving grace but even with them it's a pain in the butt. Why do we have to craft three different items, three different days!? Geez, we already spent money, what more do they want from us?


I think its fine and fun that it takes 3 days.
It ballances out the ease of moving them in and how you get to kick out a villager you hate.

What bothers me is how they can ask for stuff that requires GOLD to make.
Like really? One of the hardest things to come by and you casually ask me for it? Hell no


----------



## Cloudandshade

Moritz said:


> I think its fine and fun that it takes 3 days.
> It ballances out the ease of moving them in and how you get to kick out a villager you hate.
> 
> What bothers me is how they can ask for stuff that requires GOLD to make.
> Like really? One of the hardest things to come by and you casually ask me for it? Hell no



The last Amiibo I invited asked for all cardboard box furniture! I feel like they shouldn't be allowed to ask for furniture that requires you to wait a day to order the ingredients if you don't happen to have any laying around in storage. They happened to want the one item that takes five boxes to make, too!


----------



## Moritz

Cloudandshade said:


> The last Amiibo I invited asked for all cardboard box furniture! I feel like they shouldn't be allowed to ask for furniture that requires you to wait a day to order the ingredients if you don't happen to have any laying around in storage. They happened to want the one item that takes five boxes to make, too!


Yeah when it's stuff like get 10 wood it's in good fun.
Some stuff is just unfair to ask for


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> Yeah when it's stuff like get 10 wood it's in good fun.
> Some stuff is just unfair to ask for


When I was inviting Chrissy she asked me to craft a Shell Fountain. I didn't have the materials so I had to go back on my main island, give myself on the 2nd island the materials, and then craft it to give it to her. Let me just say that was pretty time consuming.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> When I was inviting Chrissy she asked me to craft a Shell Fountain. I didn't have the materials so I had to go back on my main island, give myself on the 2nd island the materials, and then craft it to give it to her. Let me just say that was pretty time consuming.


I get that feel
When moving in ursala I had to buy shells on here as I collected all of mine and went to t mystery islands and still got none


----------



## bestfriendsally

why does my island have to have big, chunky rocks? not the ones that can be walked on... i mean the ones that you lose balloon presents on...

they're in the way...


----------



## AccfSally

It's annoying how walking NPCs can bypass the fences. I have some fences blocking areas so I can work without my villagers getting in the way.
I really wish that wasn't a thing.


----------



## TheDuke55

AccfSally said:


> It's annoying how walking NPCs can bypass the fences. I have some fences blocking areas so I can work without my villagers getting in the way.
> I really wish that wasn't a thing.


Are you seeing them do it or is it happening when you go really far away and then come back to the spot? Because unlike the other games, some of the stuff doesn't load into the game until you're really close. Like pay attention on a sunny day of the shadows on your fruit trees. You'll see your native fruit adding to the shadow when you're really close, but the farther you go away, the shadow just disappears.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I miss when villagers used to visit you in your own house like they did in New Leaf


----------



## Croconaw

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I miss when villagers used to visit you in your own house like they did in New Leaf


YES. I miss the villagers setting up play dates and asking to visit your house or even asking you to visit them. I also miss the flea market when they came into your house to buy things. I loved giving items to the villagers they really wanted at cheap prices because I love my villagers!


----------



## TheDuke55

Croconaw said:


> YES. I miss the villagers setting up play dates and asking to visit your house or even asking you to visit them. I also miss the flea market when they came into your house to buy things. I loved giving items to the villagers they really wanted at cheap prices because I love my villagers!


The sad thing is people have claimed to have found datamine/leaks about villager visits way back last year (same with Brewster/cafe) So it's like ok...why are we waiting a year and a 1/2 since game release to add this stuff (if it is coming back) This is the stuff you drop 1-5 months after the game just came out. Not half way into its life.


----------



## Croconaw

TheDuke55 said:


> The sad thing is people have claimed to have found datamine/leaks about villager visits way back last year (same with Brewster/cafe) So it's like ok...why are we waiting a year and a 1/2 since game release to add this stuff (if it is coming back) This is the stuff you drop 1-5 months after the game just came out. Not half way into its life.


Yep. I’d think Nintendo would have kept this feature. I’m not even sure why it was removed in the first place. I much preferred the flea markets to putting items up at Re-Tail. Even with them taking out flea markets, it’s beyond me why the play dates were removed. It was a nice little feature.


----------



## Roni

I deeply miss the International island and the cafe


----------



## TheDuke55

Croconaw said:


> Yep. I’d think Nintendo would have kept this feature. I’m not even sure why it was removed in the first place. I much preferred the flea markets to putting items up at Re-Tail. Even with them taking out flea markets, it’s beyond me why the play dates were removed. It was a nice little feature.


I am halfway sure most of this stuff is coming back, but they're just taking their sweet time. I think they're kind of milking it out now and probably using the pandemic as an excuse. Yeah it was a serious situation, but I feel like if Sakurai and team could still manage to work on a schedule to get the fighter passes out, the NH crew could do a little more.

At this point, I really do feel like they're going to probably bring it back and put paid dlc on it, which would suck, but they don't really have a reason with the pandemic sales exceeding their expectations. So they got our money already.

Something else that I remembered because of your posts and how delayed things have been is the mermaid fence diy. It was originally intended to release with the diving update, but they forgot to code it in or something. So it took them either 8 months to notice that or just bother to get around to patching the fence diy in. I like the game, but you have to admit that is kind of sad lol.


----------



## Croconaw

Roni said:


> I deeply miss the International island and the cafe


Yeah, I loved Tortimer Island! It was fun to meet all the internationals. You met a few trolls who would spam and be rude, but you got the occasional nice person in the island. I really hope they bring the island back. It was a great way to meet new people!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I really hate how Isabelle just keeps repeating the same stuff about her personal life in her announcements. I wish we can just turn off announcements because she is really getting annoying


----------



## TheDuke55

RoxasFan20 said:


> I really hate how Isabelle just keeps repeating the same stuff about her personal life in her announcements. I wish we can just turn off announcements because she is really getting annoying


I just started playing Splatoon again because of the Championship here. Pearl and Marina have an even longer unskippable announcement. And every time you hop on that day, it goes through the same announcement and also on the hour when the online modes rotate.

I'm saying this because the NH crew also worked on Splatoon. So it becomes a lot more clear in hindsight. And also why they're probably so slow on the updates and the such because of Splatoon 3.


----------



## Shawna

RoxasFan20 said:


> I really hate how Isabelle just keeps repeating the same stuff about her personal life in her announcements. I wish we can just turn off announcements because she is really getting annoying


I agree!! -.-

if there’s nothing that actually has to do with our island/game, she should just say “Well, I have no announcements today.  Let me load up the game”


----------



## TheDuke55

Shawna said:


> I agree!! -.-
> 
> if there’s nothing that actually has to do with our island/game, she should just say “Well, I have no announcements today.  Let me load up the game”


Her announcements wore thin on me in like the first or second week. She never said anything worthwhile that I've accidentally spammed through her real annoucments and had to save a vid file just to rewatch and see what I missed.

Not going to lie, she came back simply for fan-service. I liked Nook's annoucments in the very beginning a lot more. I'm not sure if it's because he was outside doing them opposed to being in a office setting or that even though it was scripted, his announcements were useful. Probably a little of both.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

RoxasFan20 said:


> I really hate how Isabelle just keeps repeating the same stuff about her personal life in her announcements. I wish we can just turn off announcements because she is really getting annoying


Like dang girl another sock ??? 

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> Her announcements wore thin on me in like the first or second week. She never said anything worthwhile that I've accidentally spammed through her real annoucments and had to save a vid file just to rewatch and see what I missed.
> 
> Not going to lie, she came back simply for fan-service. I liked Nook's annoucments in the very beginning a lot more. I'm not sure if it's because he was outside doing them opposed to being in a office setting or that even though it was scripted, his announcements were useful. Probably a little of both.


I wish she would come for event days and holidays, or maybe a weeks before. Or even some sort of calendar on the phone


----------



## -Lumi-

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Like dang girl another sock ???
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 15, 2021
> 
> 
> I wish she would come for event days and holidays, or maybe a weeks before. Or even some sort of calendar on the phone



Does Isabelle even _wear _socks  why does she have so many?? None of the villagers wear shoes or socks so it’s baffling that she’s constantly losing hers oh my goodness


----------



## VanitasFan26

-Lumi- said:


> Does Isabelle even _wear _socks  why does she have so many?? None of the villagers wear shoes or socks so it’s baffling that she’s constantly losing hers oh my goodness


I mean seriously? Imagine if you turned on the news network and all they talk about is their personal life. Like come on talk about "actual news" instead of just speaking about your personal life. 

What I would do to fix this is to make Isabelle say who the special villager is visiting (I know you can talk to your villagers about that, but its RNG with their Dialogue), tell us about how the Weather is going on, and for once in her life just tell us like what Nook's Cranny or Able Sisters is selling that could be a hot item or they have a sales discount. Its the little things that I don't ask for much, but at least it would bring life to her character.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

RoxasFan20 said:


> I mean seriously? Imagine if you turned on the news network and all they talk about is their personal life. Like come on talk about "actual news" instead of just speaking about your personal life.
> 
> What I would do to fix this is to make Isabelle say who the special villager is visiting (I know you can talk to your villagers about that, but its RNG with their Dialogue), tell us about how the Weather is going on, and for once in her life just tell us like what Nook's Cranny or Able Sisters is selling that could be a hot item or they have a sales discount. Its the little things that I don't ask for much, but at least it would bring life to her character.


This would really improve daily game play as well honestly. I mean I always want to know the weather first, and i NEVERRRR check the hot items so please tell me what to sell. And then she can talk about her parents for a minute  (girl needs to WORK first)


----------



## TheDuke55

@RoxasFan20 That would be so much more manageable. Hearing things like 'There may be a chance for snow flurries later this evening!' Or 'It looks like it might clear up this afternoon!' As in it is currently raining.

And she could announce the Nooklings having sales like you mentioned like they did in NL. 'There is a 20% off today until 3PM at Nooklings, hurry on over before the sale is over!'

But no, let's just hear how every show she watches puts her to sleep.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish they had made wall-hanging shelves that could have small items of our choosing to be placed on. Ceiling-hanging furniture like in HHD would have been so great, too


----------



## Roobi

Roni said:


> I deeply miss the International island and the cafe



This.
I loved visiting Tortimer Island. When I was bored or just to see who was there. Met some nice people too. I really hope they'll bring a similar feature back to this game.

And while we're here:
There's a special place in hell for whoever made the outfit-wand system. It takes effort to make something so inconvenient.


----------



## HappyTails

I gave up on getting villagers pics. I've gotten them gifts and talked to them every day and they still refuse to give me their pictures. Not worth it since I can just get their posters for a lot less effort.


----------



## Starboard

Every time I tell myself it's ok because all these missing things will be in the next game... I just feel dejected. Because after my experience with my $80 game where I can't do a bunch of things I did in the last game, and I still don't get basic things I got in the last game unless I pay even more, and my $300 Switch Lite that started breaking a month in, what if I don't want to be buying a whole new console next time?? Because the only reason I buy the consoles is for one game...

A bit heavy because I'm in a sour mood right now lol.


----------



## King koopa

-Lumi- said:


> Does Isabelle even _wear _socks  why does she have so many?? None of the villagers wear shoes or socks so it’s baffling that she’s constantly losing hers oh my goodness


Well she does wear 'shoes' in this game so .... maybe? Also she needs some help if she keeps losing socks she never wears. Like why would you buy it if you won't use it?

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2021



Croconaw said:


> Yeah, I loved Tortimer Island! It was fun to meet all the internationals. You met a few trolls who would spam and be rude, but you got the occasional nice person in the island. I really hope they bring the island back. It was a great way to meet new people!


Me too, although the trolling was (and still is) annoying, I miss it! Especially the nice person who gave me a toy hammer when I said I was having trouble getting one. Though if they bring it back, they might remove the rental axe and shovel so so people won't get trolled. Even so, I hope they bring it back even if it's dlc, so the dock has a better use besides catching 'rare' fish.


----------



## AccfSally

This shouldn't be a thing, the villagers sitting and blocking the way.
They do this when there is water nearby and it's annoying.



Spoiler: Pics



These pictures are old, but this is possible..
I haven't seen stair and airport blocking for a while, But I have seen them still blocking each other doors!


----------



## The retro leafeon

Oh boy time to rant about sword and shield... Wait this thread is for new horizons, well I have some frustrations.... Limbergs existince, just what were the devs thinking, okay so there are popular villagers, now may I ask how people think 1000000+ bells isn't scalping, like really, why do we allow this, next is the morning announcements... Isabelle we don't care about your sock or your tv show, also you can stand in resident services for 24 hours, exit the game, and bam she had time to go to her nonexistent home to find her sock, or watch a movie, and before you ask about her watching movies on the computer, if you go in to the building while she and Tom nook are doing yoga or something they will keep doing that, so she couldn't have been watching a movie, now, why do all the villagers have a skill and interest in the games code in at least the previous game ( don't remember which game), why are villagers of the same personality carbon copys, when there are interests and skills in the code, and finally, why don't kicks, Leif, and other visiting shopkeepers have their own store, like we have able sisters, why not kicks shoe store or something, this is even more annoying considering they had this in previous games, any way there's my rant... Carry on with life


----------



## -Lumi-

AccfSally said:


> Terraforming in a populated area is a nightmare! The villagers love to get in the way. I'm fixing up an area between my Airport and Resident Service building (they are kinda close to each other), the villagers are coming and sitting on the ground and Hazel running around (her hobby is play).
> I would use a fence, but it will get in my way.



This bothers me so much, too! I don't terraform or place pathways that often but I swear every time I do my villagers flock to me. Any other time I play the game they're content to sit around under trees or hangout in the town square but as soon as I put on the construction hat they all rush over. I wish when we wore the construction hat it was like... a little forcefield, lol. Pushes the villagers away from our immediate area so they can't sit in the important spots.


----------



## -Lumi-

Whoops not me commenting in the rant thread again. 

I hate the New Horizons music. I hate it. I've tried to tell myself it's not _that _bad and insist that I don't really _mind _it but that's not true. For me, personally, I hate it. I don't like the tracks they've chosen or the direction they've gone in terms of composition with this game. The only exceptions really are the night-time/early morning tracks but I've only heard a few of those. They seem to have more of a New Leaf sort of feel to them, though. 

An Animal Crossing "relaxing music" compilation video popped up on my recommended and that's why I'm here. I've been listening to it and New Horizons always sticks out like a sore thumb when one of it's tracks are played. Not all the games sound the same by any means - the games all did something a little different with the instruments but I just feel like New Horizons is a lot more different from the rest? Like this 6AM City Folk track is kind of giving me Wii vibes (like the music that the Wii homepage or store would have) which is definitely a little different, lol, and not my absolute favourite but I'd take it over the 5PM New Horizons track in a heartbeat. The 7pm New Leaf track just started playing and gosh it is _so pretty. _

Anyways yeah. Just grumpy again with the music direction they went in for New Horizons. It's not my jam. And it's fine if one or two tracks aren't my cup of tea because I don't expect to like everything but I can't think of a daytime track (so like 9-5 pm lets say) that I like in New Horizons. There's some I don't _mind _but none that I actively like.


----------



## King koopa

-Lumi- said:


> Whoops not me commenting in the rant thread again.
> 
> I hate the New Horizons music. I hate it. I've tried to tell myself it's not _that _bad and insist that I don't really _mind _it but that's not true. For me, personally, I hate it. I don't like the tracks they've chosen or the direction they've gone in terms of composition with this game. The only exceptions really are the night-time/early morning tracks but I've only heard a few of those. They seem to have more of a New Leaf sort of feel to them, though.
> 
> An Animal Crossing "relaxing music" compilation video popped up on my recommended and that's why I'm here. I've been listening to it and New Horizons always sticks out like a sore thumb when one of it's tracks are played. Not all the games sound the same by any means - the games all did something a little different with the instruments but I just feel like New Horizons is a lot more different from the rest? Like this 6AM City Folk track is kind of giving me Wii vibes (like the music that the Wii homepage or store would have) which is definitely a little different, lol, and not my absolute favourite but I'd take it over the 5PM New Horizons track in a heartbeat. The 7pm New Leaf track just started playing and gosh it is _so pretty. _
> 
> Anyways yeah. Just grumpy again with the music direction they went in for New Horizons. It's not my jam. And it's fine if one or two tracks aren't my cup of tea because I don't expect to like everything but I can't think of a daytime track (so like 9-5 pm lets say) that I like in New Horizons. There's some I don't _mind _but none that I actively like.


You aren't alone there! While I think the music of NH, is ok ( I don't like it and I don't hate it minus the 8am theme which is the only one I like) I think they could have done better. I hate to be rude to the people who actually like nh's music but compared to the other games, NH's ost is like nails on a chalkboard (and don't get me started on the 2pm or 5pm theme cause you'll be here for 3 hours reading this rant. And minus 8am theme of NH of course) while the other games sounded beautiful. I think that if Nintendo wanted to make the ost different, there are ways to do that, and still have the ost sounding good.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Koopadude100 said:


> You aren't alone there! While I think the music of NH, is ok ( I don't like it and I don't hate it minus the 8am theme which is the only one I like) I think they could have done better. I hate to be rude to the people who actually like nh's music but compared to the other games, NH's ost is like nails on a chalkboard (and don't get me started on the 2pm or 5pm theme cause you'll be here for 3 hours reading this rant. And minus 8am theme of NH of course) while the other games sounded beautiful. I think that if Nintendo wanted to make the ost different, there are ways to do that, and still have the ost sounding good.


Usually when I play this game I mute it and I put on songs from Kingdom Hearts. That make me feel relaxed.


----------



## Jaco

Meh. I really like the New Horizon hourly music. It has a modern sound to it.

But I agree that having some sort of jukebox feature, where you could turn down music or even select different tunes (like the prologue, or even previous games) makes so much sense.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

I just want to turn off the waterfall. That’s it. The music is okay it’s the dang waterfall I’d love to turn off. Or turn it down.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> I just want to turn off the waterfall. That’s it. The music is okay it’s the dang waterfall I’d love to turn off. Or turn it down.



yeah, turning it down would be great :>

i've already gotten rid of only 2 waterfalls on my island... that's enough... only 2 gone for me :>


----------



## Croconaw

-Lumi- said:


> Whoops not me commenting in the rant thread again.
> 
> I hate the New Horizons music. I hate it. I've tried to tell myself it's not _that _bad and insist that I don't really _mind _it but that's not true. For me, personally, I hate it. I don't like the tracks they've chosen or the direction they've gone in terms of composition with this game. The only exceptions really are the night-time/early morning tracks but I've only heard a few of those. They seem to have more of a New Leaf sort of feel to them, though.
> 
> An Animal Crossing "relaxing music" compilation video popped up on my recommended and that's why I'm here. I've been listening to it and New Horizons always sticks out like a sore thumb when one of it's tracks are played. Not all the games sound the same by any means - the games all did something a little different with the instruments but I just feel like New Horizons is a lot more different from the rest? Like this 6AM City Folk track is kind of giving me Wii vibes (like the music that the Wii homepage or store would have) which is definitely a little different, lol, and not my absolute favourite but I'd take it over the 5PM New Horizons track in a heartbeat. The 7pm New Leaf track just started playing and gosh it is _so pretty. _
> 
> Anyways yeah. Just grumpy again with the music direction they went in for New Horizons. It's not my jam. And it's fine if one or two tracks aren't my cup of tea because I don't expect to like everything but I can't think of a daytime track (so like 9-5 pm lets say) that I like in New Horizons. There's some I don't _mind _but none that I actively like.


I usually listen to my own. I almost always have headphones connected to my phone, playing my own music. The type of music I will listen to will be dependent on the game I am playing at the time, though.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I have to rant about this, because this really annoyed me. So you remember how you have Custom Designs and you want to share that with someone else? Well guess what if you have a design that someone wants that you got from from someone else you cannot do that. There is no way to like share a design code so that way they can download. I tried to get my own custom design onto my 2nd island but the game is like "sorry you must display your own custom design" that really annoyed me.

So I had to create a 2nd user on the 2nd island, bring my main user to my 2nd island, and then I was able to display my design in the able sisters. That was so tedious to do. I really wish there was an easier way to share custom designs with your friends and everyone else, but the game is so restrictive since it only focuses on your designs and you cannot display anyone elses. I mean come on at least they give credit to who actually create it.


----------



## Croconaw

RoxasFan20 said:


> I have to rant about this, because this really annoyed me. So you remember how you have Custom Designs and you want to share that with someone else? Well guess what if you have a design that someone wants that you got from from someone else you cannot do that. There is no way to like share a design code so that way they can download. I tried to get my own custom design onto my 2nd island but the game is like "sorry you must display your own custom design" that really annoyed me.
> 
> So I had to create a 2nd user on the 2nd island, bring my main user to my 2nd island, and then I was able to display my design in the able sisters. That was so tedious to do. I really wish there was an easier way to share custom designs with your friends and everyone else, but the game is so restrictive since it only focuses on your designs and you cannot display anyone elses. I mean come on at least they give credit to actually create it.


Yes, that was always annoying to me. There were some sports jerseys created by another person I wanted to display in the tailor, but I couldn’t. I wanted my villagers to be able to wear the designs. Even Mable tells everyone who created it, so you couldn’t steal the design. The only way you possibly could is if you take a picture of them in your Ables on that wall, and post it somewhere claiming them as yours. However, most likely someone will have already seen those designs and will call you out on it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> Yes, that was always annoying to me. There were some sports jerseys created by another person I wanted to display in the tailor, but I couldn’t. I wanted my villagers to be able to wear the designs. Even Mable tells everyone who created it, so you couldn’t steal the design. The only way you possibly could is if you take a picture of them in your Ables on that wall, and post it somewhere claiming them as yours. However, most likely someone will have already seen those designs and will call you out on it.


I don't see how thats an issue because like I said the game at least shows who it was made from and what island it was from to give credit. Also since they added the feature to search custom designs in the Kiosk it made it easier to look up what you want and download. Sadly in my case I could barely find any "Kingdom Hearts" related clothing. I tried looking for ones for the "Roxas" character but there was none.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Roobi said:


> And while we're here:
> There's a special place in hell for whoever made the outfit-wand system. It takes effort to make something so inconvenient.



I was so excited about the wands at launch. Admittedly, I do still love the fact that I can carry a ton of outfits at once, and in that sense I still see it as a huge improvement over previous games. I use my wand every day! But man, it took me forever to figure out how it worked, and though I've gotten used to needing to get changed every time I use the changing room (or use a bed, or put on a wetsuit, or do pretty much anything) it's pretty annoying that it works that way. It's like I'm getting changed...but not really? Why can't changing an outfit with the wand just work the same as getting changed? Why do I have to have 'real' clothes and 'fake' clothes? It's so unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Cloudandshade said:


> I was so excited about the wands at launch. Admittedly, I do still love the fact that I can carry a ton of outfits at once, and in that sense I still see it as a huge improvement over previous games. I use my wand every day! But man, it took me forever to figure out how it worked, and though I've gotten used to needing to get changed every time I use the changing room (or use a bed, or put on a wetsuit, or do pretty much anything) it's pretty annoying that it works that way. It's like I'm getting changed...but not really? Why can't changing an outfit with the wand just work the same as getting changed? Why do I have to have 'real' clothes and 'fake' clothes? It's so unnecessarily complicated.


I know right? The way they did the wand outfits in this game is so flawed, and like you said its even worse with the swimsuits. You have to constantly take off the wand outfit, and also take off the wetsuit just to get changed when using the Wardrobe or changing at the Able Sisters. It made it so annoying!

Also something thats really dumb that I found out recently that if you had any wand outfits saved on one of your characters it doesn't get carried over into the dream island. That annoyed me so much when I saw my users on my main island wearing swim suits and not the actual outfits. I had to go on and remove the wand outfits and put their clothes one just so they can be shown. It was so annoying!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I REALLY hate how its so painful trying to get an empty plot because your villagers just refuse to leave. Its even worse when all of them are your best friends and when you think that you got the Thought Bubble of them wanting to move out guess what it turns out that they want to give you a gift or give you a nickname. At this point you're so annoyed that after all the time traveling you had to do trying to get an empty plot is becoming quite the annoyance because of RNG being so unfair.

Not only that sometimes villagers will run up to you and it ruins the chance for a thought bubble to appear. This would not bother me so much if there was a way to kick out a villager easily. There is Amiibo Cards but they don't work because they can kick out a villager yes, but they move in which ruins the chance of getting an empty plot. I mean trying to get a villager you want is one thing, but having to wait for the one villager who refuses to leave and sometimes when you think they are going to move out, they troll you because they want to give you a gift. Sorry if I sound angry, but after 1 year, trying to get an empty plot is by far the most annoying thing ever! Why can't Isabelle just kick them out?!


----------



## Hsn97

Starboard said:


> Every time I tell myself it's ok because all these missing things will be in the next game... I just feel dejected. Because after my experience with my $80 game where I can't do a bunch of things I did in the last game, and I still don't get basic things I got in the last game unless I pay even more, and my $300 Switch Lite that started breaking a month in, what if I don't want to be buying a whole new console next time?? Because the only reason I buy the consoles is for one game...
> 
> A bit heavy because I'm in a sour mood right now lol.


I feel you. I brought the AC special edition switch purely for animal crossing. I was so excited for this game. I preordered the switch and then when Nintendo messed up my order and gave me switch to someone else, I drove over an hour to find a shop that still had one left. This game was massive for me. And yet it’s been let down after let down. And I really want to like the game. But there’s just so much about it that I hate.


----------



## HappyTails

Screw it. I'm going to buy the villager's photos because I've had enough. I definitely earned my villagers pictures with all the time, energy and bells I've spent on them, and all I get is useless clothes and furniture. I'm not going to feel bad either. I'm actually starting to feel like I'm wasting my time building and keeping my friendship with them just to get nothing in return.

Also, the only reason I'm keeping these villagers is to get their pictures. I have no attachment to any of them and I'm tired of seeing the same villagers for the last two months. Next villagers that asks me to move, I'll let them leave and if I don't get their photo in the mail the next day, then I'm going Nooks Cranny on these forums and buying it. I've seriously had it!

I'm supposed to be just relaxing and enjoying this game, and most part I am but there are times where the game seems to go out of it's way to be as frustrating as possible.


----------



## rainadash

I am quite annoyed that the only villagers that ask to leave are the ones I want to keep. Still waiting for the day Stinky asks to leave.. I also have 4 other villagers that I want out. So that should be a 50/50 chance I get someone I don't want to keep out. I've lost count of how many times a villager I want to keep ask to leave. Hazel has asked 5+ times alone. Purrl and goldie have also asked twice. I've talked to these villagers most of the time and ignored the villagers I don't like. Yet I've had like 10+ instances in a row where it was someone I want to keep. pain..


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> Every time I tell myself it's ok because all these missing things will be in the next game... I just feel dejected. Because after my experience with my $80 game where I can't do a bunch of things I did in the last game, and I still don't get basic things I got in the last game unless I pay even more, and my $300 Switch Lite that started breaking a month in, what if I don't want to be buying a whole new console next time?? Because the only reason I buy the consoles is for one game...
> 
> A bit heavy because I'm in a sour mood right now lol.


I feel you. My other joycon finally started drifting and I'm just feeling super irritated with Nintendo as a whole right now. I wouldn't have gotten NH if I knew it was going to be half assed. I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated too.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Corrie said:


> I feel you. My other joycon finally started drifting and I'm just feeling super irritated with Nintendo as a whole right now. I wouldn't have gotten NH if I knew it was going to be half assed. I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated too.



if i'm being honest here... the drift when i'm playing, it doesn't bother me all that much 

well... it does a tiny bit.. but not much...


----------



## coldpotato

I'm sad about the state of the game and lack of new stuff more than ever. I still follow a lot of youtubers that generally post ACNH videos but they are all scrambling to make entertaining/interesting content right now. It has never been this bad imo. It's now just a mix of speculation/glitches instead of talking about new update content like they used to because there just isn't much of anything to talk about anymore


----------



## Corrie

bestfriendsally said:


> if i'm being honest here... the drift when i'm playing, it doesn't bother me all that much
> 
> well... it does a tiny bit.. but not much...


Ah you're lucky. Mine is fine when I move my character but if I keep my character still for any moment, she'll walk to the right. Makes terraforming annoying af.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Corrie said:


> Ah you're lucky. Mine is fine when I move my character but if I keep my character still for any moment, she'll walk to the right. Makes terraforming annoying af.



ah, that... yeah, she does that, too... but i can control that :>


----------



## VanitasFan26

coldpotato said:


> I'm sad about the state of the game and lack of new stuff more than ever. I still follow a lot of youtubers that generally post ACNH videos but they are all scrambling to make entertaining/interesting content right now. It has never been this bad imo. It's now just a mix of speculation/glitches instead of talking about new update content like they used to because there just isn't much of anything to talk about anymore


I know most people get annoyed when we say that there isn't much to do in the game, but at this point after the latest update the game is really getting stale and it just feels like we are stuck doing the same things over and over again. There is only so much you can do in the game and when you are done you are like "Well now what?"

I took a break from this game 2 months ago and came back with a new mindset and I do have new things to do now that I have a 2nd island, but then I worry that once I've done everything I am just going to get bored of again and repeat the same thing, take a break and play other games. Like you said its all about speculation and glitches. That moment where people are having fun with glitches you know that the game is really starting to run dry. It is sad, but yeah.


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> Every time I tell myself it's ok because all these missing things will be in the next game... I just feel dejected. Because after my experience with my $80 game where I can't do a bunch of things I did in the last game, and I still don't get basic things I got in the last game unless I pay even more, and my $300 Switch Lite that started breaking a month in, what if I don't want to be buying a whole new console next time?? Because the only reason I buy the consoles is for one game...
> 
> A bit heavy because I'm in a sour mood right now lol.


Every time someone would bring this up, someone would always make a comment about 'I am sure...this thing/some of this stuff will come back!' Or like 'Give it time and be patient...(copy/paste previous comment) 

But after a year and a half, I would had thought there would had been more content added. This game is an outside designer simulator. It's like they took the premise of HHD, but expanded to the outside without the features to move/rotate furniture in the click and drag mode.

I probably wouldn't had bought the game on launch day had I known what I know now. I remember thinking to myself that I wished I had waited on buying this game and or experiencing it until December/Christmas and that was like in the Spring/Summer of 2020. And then when the end of 2020 rolled in, this game wasn't as far as I thought it would had been for update progression.

Yeah it's not a year and a half yet, but it's very close. And it doesn't look like we will be getting another update/trailer until after Wedding Day IE the end of June. So you have a right to be disappointed, because AC has always been a wacky life simulator game that took on many forms. It wasn't just a designing simulator/game. And Nintendo/the NH crew didn't pitch it with that angle during the reveals/trailers.

I've heard the response time and time to 'give it time', 'be patient', and 'hold your final judgement of the game until---' but I feel like after a year and a half, you should be able to judge the game. Sure maybe the game will have some amazing/game changing updates later on, but the now is just as important as the then.

And the now is not wowing me.


----------



## Starboard

I wish I had waited to buy it too, I was still considering it because I had no income and the game + the secondhand console was an enormous purchase for me. But I bought it in June to get the handmade cape and crown. 

I feel so stupid now but when I bought it I had no idea I also had to pay for Online or else miss out on a lot of stuff I could do in New Leaf, and a lot of colours of things, which infuriated me when I found out. Like I couldn't believe they did that because I'm not a gamer and I didn't even know what the industry is like now. It seemed like a slap in the face after I shelled all that money out because I was already feeling guilty.

Anyway I assumed this game would be a better, expanded version of New Leaf so I was ok paying more for it than I did for New Leaf. But they even took out features that gave you things to do? Like, why?? I've never been so disappointed with something I bought! The lucky thing is I love designing so that aspect is what keeps me playing and enjoying it, for now. And the graphics are amazing so I enjoy that part too. But oh my it could have been SO much better!


----------



## Airysuit

I just wish there was more to do in multiplayer so I could play with my brother more often


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Every time someone would bring this up, someone would always make a comment about 'I am sure...this thing/some of this stuff will come back!' Or like 'Give it time and be patient...(copy/paste previous comment)
> 
> But after a year and a half, I would had thought there would had been more content added. This game is an outside designer simulator. It's like they took the premise of HHD, but expanded to the outside without the features to move/rotate furniture in the click and drag mode.
> 
> I probably wouldn't had bought the game on launch day had I known what I know now. I remember thinking to myself that I wished I had waited on buying this game and or experiencing it until December/Christmas and that was like in the Spring/Summer of 2020. And then when the end of 2020 rolled in, this game wasn't as far as I thought it would had been for update progression.
> 
> Yeah it's not a year and a half yet, but it's very close. And it doesn't look like we will be getting another update/trailer until after Wedding Day IE the end of June. So you have a right to be disappointed, because AC has always been a wacky life simulator game that took on many forms. It wasn't just a designing simulator/game. And Nintendo/the NH crew didn't pitch it with that angle during the reveals/trailers.
> 
> I've heard the response time and time to 'give it time', 'be patient', and 'hold your final judgement of the game until---' but I feel like after a year and a half, you should be able to judge the game. Sure maybe the game will have some amazing/game changing updates later on, but the now is just as important as the then.
> 
> And the now is not wowing me.


I really hate to say this, but  Nintendo really failed to live up to what Animal Crossing was supposed to be like. It lacks the charm that past AC games once had. Sure it had a lot going for it last year, but this year it just feels empty and it doesn't feel like much has really changed.

Villagers still talk about the same topics, Isabelle hardly ever says anything new in her announcements, we still no clue when the missing NPCs from past AC games will make a return, and of course how the game is lacking a lot of new features and new content to keep it refreshing. I know some people still defend this game, but at this point they are just not seeing the problem. 

Considering the latest update that we got recently was like the final nail in the coffin for most people to stop playing it. What we got was just another small update with only new seasonal items and the same events that we've already played last year. If they don't give this game a major update this year its going to lose more and more players to the point where barely anyone would play this game. Don't want to sound like a Debbie Downer, but at this point with the lack of transparency from Nintendo its getting harder to enjoy the game.


----------



## King koopa

RoxasFan20 said:


> I really hate to say this, but  Nintendo really failed to live up to what Animal Crossing was supposed to be like. It lacks the charm that past AC games once had. Sure it had a lot going for it last year, but this year it just feels empty and it doesn't feel like much has really changed.
> 
> Villagers still talk about the same topics, Isabelle hardly ever says anything new in her announcements, we still no clue when the missing NPCs from past AC games will make a return, and of course how the game is lacking a lot of new features and new content to keep it refreshing. I know some people still defend this game, but at this point they are just not seeing the problem.
> 
> Considering the latest update that we got recently was like the final nail in the coffin for most people to stop playing it. What we got was just another small update with only new seasonal items and the same events that we've already played last year. If they don't give this game a major update this year its going to lose more and more players to the point where barely anyone would play this game. Don't want to sound like a Debbie Downer, but at this point with the lack of transparency from Nintendo its getting harder to enjoy the game.


I don't blame you. I just don't know where Nintendo is going with the game. And I don't blame the people who stopped playing either. In my opinion, if Nintendo wants everyone to love new horizons, then add some old or new features. I don't care what they add, just add something! Something that will make newcomers of the series want to keep playing and get a taste of nostalgia. It's not good that Nintendo doesn't want to add what we want. Now don't get me wrong, I like the game, but sometimes I'm disappointed of what Nintendo has done. And I and everyone else has every right to be disappointed of what Nintendo has done. I won't get super into it, so I'll just leave it as that.


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> I wish I had waited to buy it too, I was still considering it because I had no income and the game + the secondhand console was an enormous purchase for me. But I bought it in June to get the handmade cape and crown.
> 
> I feel so stupid now but when I bought it I had no idea I also had to pay for Online or else miss out on a lot of stuff I could do in New Leaf, and a lot of colours of things, which infuriated me when I found out. Like I couldn't believe they did that because I'm not a gamer and I didn't even know what the industry is like now. It seemed like a slap in the face after I shelled all that money out because I was already feeling guilty.
> 
> Anyway I assumed this game would be a better, expanded version of New Leaf so I was ok paying more for it than I did for New Leaf. But they even took out features that gave you things to do? Like, why?? I've never been so disappointed with something I bought! The lucky thing is I love designing so that aspect is what keeps me playing and enjoying it, for now. And the graphics are amazing so I enjoy that part too. But oh my it could have been SO much better!


I thought that "it's an Animal Crossing game, they can't  go wrong!" and got it upon launch. Well now I'm going to be more cautious than ever with _any_ new Switch game purchases and read in depth reviews. I'm sick of getting burned. I bought Pokemon X/Y upon launch, thinking the exact same thing and hated it. I'm over my favourite series releasing lackluster games.

Edit: especially now that games are almost $100 a pop.


----------



## TheDuke55

RoxasFan20 said:


> Considering the latest update that we got recently was like the final nail in the coffin for most people to stop playing it. What we got was just another small update with only new seasonal items and the same events that we've already played last year. If they don't give this game a major update this year its going to lose more and more players to the point where barely anyone would play this game. Don't want to sound like a Debbie Downer, but at this point with the lack of transparency from Nintendo its getting harder to enjoy the game.


My worry is that Nintendo/the NH crew might still have some beefier updates that they're sleeping on until later this year or the 3rd year. And every time they wait on dropping them (if they are even there) they are losing more of the old and new fans that bought the game. And it could get to the point one day where they finally look at the numbers and just decide it's not worth supporting an 'old declining game' and pull the plug on the updates. So we never get them anyway.

Because aside from here, I don't see topics of discussion arising a lot elsewhere at places I frequent or once did and hop by to see what is up. Even Youtube clips on the trailer reveals are almost one-sided for those pointing out its flaws.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> My worry is that Nintendo/the NH crew might still have some beefier updates that they're sleeping on until later this year or the 3rd year. And every time they wait on dropping them (if they are even there) they are losing more of the old and new fans that bought the game. And it could get to the point one day where they finally look at the numbers and just decide it's not worth supporting an 'old declining game' and pull the plug on the updates. So we never get them anyway.
> 
> Because aside from here, I don't see topics of discussion arising a lot elsewhere at places I frequent or once did and hop by to see what is up. Even Youtube clips on the trailer reveals are almost one-sided for those pointing out its flaws.


I have that exact same worry. I really wish they never announced it for 2019, so they wouldn't have felt pressured to release it soon after and so they could have spent more time completing the game. Or if it was to get it out during Covid, that kind of came back to bite them didn't it...


----------



## King koopa

Starboard said:


> I have that exact same worry. I really wish they never announced it for 2019, so they wouldn't have felt pressured to release it soon after and so they could have spent more time completing the game. Or if it was to get it out during Covid, that kind of came back to bite them didn't it...


Yeah, I know covid was and is a tough time for businesses, but that's no excuse to release a lackluster game! If I were the boss of Nintendo, I would have them work on the game more and add everything that was in the updates in the actual game


----------



## AccfSally

I hope someday I'll get better at decorating my island, It's ok..but it still feels a bit plain/boring.


----------



## TheDuke55

Nintendo seems to be disappointing fans all around. The NSO lineup for the NES and SNES titles is laughably bad. The new ones they are releasing are so obscure, random, and stupid. It's like they're actually going out of their way to pick these odd choices. You know, instead of the classics everyone has asked for? It's not like people will be able to own these. When the Switch's life is over, so is the NSO and NES/SNES titles that are on their. It will be a unaccessible feature like Miiverse. So there's really no reason they have to reach so far to pull out these odd games that no one asked for and hardly anyone will want to play.

Why am I saying this on a rant thread dedicated to New Horizon? Because Nintendo is responsible for both of them. Nintendo gets away with a lot of things and people will defend them regardless of what they choose to do. Don't print enough cards or games (Pikmin 3/Fire Emblem Awakening to name a few), have an online subscription that doesn't even have any dedicated servers but our own P2P, a lackluster quality of games in the NSO, but quite a quantity of tetris-esque and poorly made sports games, ect, never really fixing joycons and then they made Switch Lite with the same issue...

I like Nintendo and their games, they have some innovative and unique ideas/games. I used to turn a blind eye whenever it came to something that surfaced about Nintendo. I would never debate about someone pointing out the flaws. Now I'm becoming more aware of them and I see myself thinking 'Come on Nintendo, you're better than this.'


----------



## Mezzanine

-


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> have an online subscription that doesn't even have any dedicated servers but our own P2P,


This is what confuses me, what are people paying for when they're not using Nintendo's servers?


----------



## McRibbie

Starboard said:


> This is what confuses me, what are people paying for when they're not using Nintendo's servers?


ACNH is P2P, but there are other games that use servers (like Mario Kart and Splatoon)


----------



## Romaki

It's really sad how little the game improved since release date. I enjoy playing a pretty Animal Crossing on my Switch, no doubt, but there's nothing to look forward to. In New Leaf, there was a waiting period between each building you unlocked. After 50 days you unlocked the second Nook store, after 50 days of that you unlock the shoe store, after 50 days of that you unlocked the hairdresser, after 50 days of that you get the next Nook store level... and then there was the police station, the café, the disco. The worst part is with the island gimmick you can literally add anything at any time. Brewster Island, multiplayer/minigame island (like in New Leaf), K.K. Island. Anything is possible, but nothing happens.

And honestly, just adding Pocket Camp items would be such an improvment.


----------



## Moritz

Romaki said:


> It's really sad how little the game improved since release date. I enjoy playing a pretty Animal Crossing on my Switch, no doubt, but there's nothing to look forward to. In New Leaf, there was a waiting period between each building you unlocked. After 50 days you unlocked the second Nook store, after 50 days of that you unlock the shoe store, after 50 days of that you unlocked the hairdresser, after 50 days of that you get the next Nook store level... and then there was the police station, the café, the disco. The worst part is with the island gimmick you can literally add anything at any time. Brewster Island, multiplayer/minigame island (like in New Leaf), K.K. Island. Anything is possible, but nothing happens.
> 
> And honestly, just adding Pocket Camp items would be such an improvment.


I dont mean to be "that guy" but that's not actually true. Its never 50 days. There's 10 days, 10 days, 21 days, and then 30 days. Making for a total of 71 days or around 2 and a half months since starting the game. Thats for the shop

To get kicks, you only need to spend 8000 bells at the able sisters and have had the town for 10 days.

To get shampoodles you need to wait a week after kicks has been built and have spent 10000 bells between kicks and the able sisters.

Those are not connected to the shop so you don't need to wait for shop upgrades and can be done at the same time as the shop.

So you can have everything but katrinas shop unlocked within 10 weeks.
Katrina would come 10 weeks later.

Its certainly more lively than the 1 upgrade in new horizons, but yeah, those changes only really last for the first 2 months of new leaf.


----------



## Starboard

McRibbie said:


> ACNH is P2P, but there are other games that use servers (like Mario Kart and Splatoon)


Oh ok that makes sense. I probably wouldn't be so iffy on it if I played other games online/the NES games.

And in that case, if sole ACNH gamers aren't paying for anything, then Nintendo didn't have to lock so many if its features behind the sub! I don't care how cheap or expensive it is, it's just a bad look and I can't get over why they're showing their greed so plainly lol. I know it's a business, but sheesh.

Also while I'm here I'll add that I'm not happy with their decision to make trading more essential than its ever been and not be more clear about that. It's my fault for not doing deep research into the game before buying it but to be fair, I was following it religiously for 3 months after launch and somehow never heard word that if I wanted a specific colour Antique Table, I'd have to pray to the RNG gods because it'll never be in my store. I've never gotten an Antique set piece by any other means and it's been a year. _That's_ why I wish it was made clearer. I wanted this to be a solo experience like New Leaf was and didn't even know how much that would make me miss out.


----------



## Romaki

Moritz said:


> I dont mean to be "that guy" but that's not actually true. Its never 50 days. There's 10 days, 10 days, 21 days, and then 30 days. Making for a total of 71 days or around 2 and a half months since starting the game.



Yeah I was just throwing out a random number to get my point across. ^^


----------



## smug villager

I wish I was better at making pretty aesthetic islands and houses. I just look at inspo on Instagram or Tumblr or wherever and try to get ideas, but worry all mine are too derivative. I really don't have an eye for this stuff, and my island is so boring and ugly.


----------



## VanitasFan26

tilde~ said:


> I wish I was better at making pretty aesthetic islands and houses. I just look at inspo on Instagram or Tumblr or wherever and try to get ideas, but worry all mine are too derivative. I really don't have an eye for this stuff, and my island is so boring and ugly.


I know how exactly how you feel, but remember you should not compare yourself to others. Here's what I learned. Taking your time is something I learned and I am now more comfortable doing stuff bit by bit and not rushing through. I did a lot of that last year and thats the reason why I got exhausted from the game. I learned that there is no need to rush to do stuff so quickly. At the moment I saw people redoing their islands not because they hate it but they want a fresh start while we are waiting for updates. So yeah.

I went with a mindset of "stuff that used to look good then doesn't look good now" and then I picture in my mind what can I turned this into and then the idea just comes to my head and I just make it how I see it has potential. Its always best never to compare yourself to others. I was guilty of that myself last year when I was overwhelmed by so many good islands from other people. I learned that its best to just to make what you feel works for you. Sure I have taken inspiration from others but still I made whatever was in my head. No copy or paste from other's islands. I know sometimes we are at war with ourselves when we struggle to find what makes an island so good but the moral of story is always make how you feel works for you and not worry how others do their island.


----------



## azurill

Romaki said:


> It's really sad how little the game improved since release date. I enjoy playing a pretty Animal Crossing on my Switch, no doubt, but there's nothing to look forward to. In New Leaf, there was a waiting period between each building you unlocked. After 50 days you unlocked the second Nook store, after 50 days of that you unlock the shoe store, after 50 days of that you unlocked the hairdresser, after 50 days of that you get the next Nook store level... and then there was the police station, the café, the disco. The worst part is with the island gimmick you can literally add anything at any time. Brewster Island, multiplayer/minigame island (like in New Leaf), K.K. Island. Anything is possible, but nothing happens.
> 
> And honestly, just adding Pocket Camp items would be such an improvment.


I have loved playing NH but was disappointed when we couldn’t get anymore buildings or building upgrades.  I was hoping Leif and kicks would get their own shops at some point. It would have been nice to have Brewster have his own shop as well but I’m not sure we are even getting him at this point.


----------



## CylieDanny

AccfSally said:


> I hope someday I'll get better at decorating my island, It's ok..but it still feels a bit plain/boring.


I honestly aspire to be as good as decorating islands as you do. Yours is really well made, and thought out. I wish I could do something as lovely as that. 

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021

I wish there was no giant plaza, or if we could at least decorate it. Its kinda hard to work around, esspecially for say Fantasy themes. I get that its like a meeting place, but I still would at least like it to be smaller, or we could customize it

I know events, and Characters appear there, but not all the time. So why do we really need a giant plaza, we can't even personalize. Im sure they would be fine just standing in grass, or so fourth


----------



## VanitasFan26

CylieDanny said:


> I honestly aspire to be as good as decorating islands as you do. Yours is really well made, and thought out. I wish I could do something as lovely as that.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021
> 
> I wish there was no giant plaza, or if we could at least decorate it. Its kinda hard to work around, esspecially for say Fantasy themes. I get that its like a meeting place, but I still would at least like it to be smaller, or we could customize it
> 
> I know events, and Characters appear there, but not all the time. So why do we really need a giant plaza, we can't even personalize


I know what you mean and I wish we had a way to move Resident Services, because it just sucks how we don't think of the placement when picking our islands which is why most of us restart to get a location that better suites us. I do agree that we should have the option to customize the plaza because I really dislike the color style it has and I wanted to change it to my favorite color (blue/green).


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> This is what confuses me, what are people paying for when they're not using Nintendo's servers?


Actually none of Nintendo's games have dedicated servers. Splatoon and Mario Kart are still P2P just like Smash. The only problem is that you can't necessarily have the game go on as it should if your opponent is lagging. That is why Smash matches just drag and buffer, but Splatoon/Mario Kart will have the kart/inkling be stationary. Because one racer or shooter isn't going to kill the match like it would if your opponent lagged in place as you walloped them and weren't making any progress.

You're basically paying for the randomly picked NSO games that no one asked for and are begging Nintendo for the classics, the privilege of using your own connection to play their games online, cloud save backups that they once refused to give for their mainline games and finally budged with enough demand (should had been a thing from the start) and most importantly, because they told you so.

It's also worth noting that when their games/ports on the Wii U/3ds were free to play online that they were the same and or better, but now that we're paying for online sub, they somehow changed nothing or made it worst. Smash online is the worst offender of this. I could write an entire tldr thread about all the atrocities they pulled on the online scene for this game.

I totally get you on the items and trading. To this day, I still haven't found a sand castle. Nooks finally had a new item for sell, a clawfoot bathtub, and I had to buy it just because it was the first new item in their shop for what has seemed 6 months or more. The rng is just so bad.

@Romaki I get what you're saying. New Horizon doesn't have that sense of progression that NewLeaf and the other games had. Nothing has progressed from March/April of 2020. And it's because they're withholding this content to give it this artificial feeling of longevity. I loved the feeling that when I logged in and played/did tasks ect that it mattered and my town developed. I got to see it flourish and grow and it was a nice feeling of accomplishment. With this game, it doesn't really matter. We're all waiting for the updates and you could had been here from day 1 or just joined the game 2 days ago and the shop update would hypothetically drop and there would/could be no requirements.


----------



## oak

I tried so many different versions of "the path" today but none of them really flow with my island. Time to keep scrolling through Instagram for the perfect design.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay this is really something I need to rant about. Why in the world is there no bulk buying options when redeeming Nook miles. While I was in the process of restarting my island I had 251,000 Nook Miles and I figured that I would just invested all of it in Nook Mile Tickets, but because this game seems to have no quantity option I have to tap A 500 times just to buy a lot of them. 

Let me say this whole thing took me 2 hours of button mashing just get all of it and my thumb is so sore from pushing it so much. If there was a feature that lets you buy all at once this would've been not so bad. I don't know why but this is just bad game design. Its just as bad as Earthbound when you're trying to go the shop and you had to buy items one at a time.


----------



## King koopa

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay this is really something I need to rant about. Why in the world is there no bulk buying options when redeeming Nook miles. While I was in the process of restarting my island I had 251,000 Nook Miles and I figured that I would just invested all of it in Nook Mile Tickets, but because this game seems to have no quantity option I have to tap A 500 times just to buy a lot of them.
> 
> Let me say this whole thing took me 2 hours of button mashing just get all of it and my thumb is so sore from pushing it so much. If there was a feature that lets you buy all at once this would've been not so bad. I don't know why but this is just bad game design. Its just as bad as Earthbound when you're trying to go the shop and you had to buy items one at a time.


I know how you feel, I wish the terminal you get nook miles tickets from was like pokemon, where you can put how much of the item you want, then you get it. I feel bad for people who sell a lot of Nook miles tickets because that much be hard to get all of them


----------



## maria110

I gave Colton the royal crown for his birthday yesterday and he is not wearing it!  Boo, Colton!  What, has he suddenly developed a sense of modesty and become humble?


----------



## Starboard

Why didn't they cut down on the instructional dialogue after the first time reading it? I don't know why Mabel has to tell me every single time how a Tailors ticket works, why Blathers has to say all of his Stamp rally intro every day, and why I still have to mash past all of Gulliver's dialogue every. Single. Time. They could have at least shortened what he says after the first couple of times you meet him! I swear almost every NPC has exessive dialogue that's unneeded after the first time talking to them.

Also this belongs more in the petty complains thread but shouldn't it be "Tailor's ticket" with an apostrophe?


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> @Romaki I get what you're saying. New Horizon doesn't have that sense of progression that NewLeaf and the other games had. Nothing has progressed from March/April of 2020. And it's because they're withholding this content to give it this artificial feeling of longevity. I loved the feeling that when I logged in and played/did tasks ect that it mattered and my town developed. I got to see it flourish and grow and it was a nice feeling of accomplishment. With this game, it doesn't really matter. We're all waiting for the updates and you could had been here from day 1 or just joined the game 2 days ago and the shop update would hypothetically drop and there would/could be no requirements.


I cant say I agree that this game has less progression. I think it has a lot more because you can make your island however you want.

But its not hard for me to see it from the other side. This game is very sandbox compared to new leaf.
New Leaf had very slow and bad town building (due to pwp) but so long as you kept up with your buying stuff at the shops, things would upgrade. You'd get a few new shops.
If you didn't know how to do it, it's like the world is changing around you.

This game has a whopping 1 upgrade for the shop and 1 for the museum
If you dont want the whole game in your control, this game has very little for you.

I mean the starting layouts are so bad with their layer 3s that terraforming is pretty much mandatory.

While I prefer how it is now to the past, I really hope in the next game, they can find some middle ground between full control, and having a world that lives without us.





RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay this is really something I need to rant about. Why in the world is there no bulk buying options when redeeming Nook miles. While I was in the process of restarting my island I had 251,000 Nook Miles and I figured that I would just invested all of it in Nook Mile Tickets, but because this game seems to have no quantity option I have to tap A 500 times just to buy a lot of them.
> 
> Let me say this whole thing took me 2 hours of button mashing just get all of it and my thumb is so sore from pushing it so much. If there was a feature that lets you buy all at once this would've been not so bad. I don't know why but this is just bad game design. Its just as bad as Earthbound when you're trying to go the shop and you had to buy items one at a time.


I agree. Buying tickets on bulk really sucks.
I hope we get a quantity select soon


----------



## Hsn97

I really hate how Nintendo thought that keeping back content and releasing it in drips and drabs that it would keep the game interesting for 3 years plus. I can honestly say that I’ve played NH the least out of all the AC games. I have more hours clocked in HHD right now than NH. And I have no desire or motivation to boot the game up. I check on here for any updates and I pop on to see what’s new when there is an update, but that’s literally it. I want to love this game so much but it just sucks.


----------



## Loreley

With the first major update that added the museum and the summer update last year, I had high hopes that most of New Leaf's content would be back in the game within a year. Obviously that's not the case. What's really frustrating to me is the lack of communication from Nintendo's part. If they said "Look, we wanted to go in a different direction with New Horizons. Don't expect any building upgrades etc, just seasonal events", I could respect that! But as long as everyone still has expectations and they don't comment on that, people will be disappointed.


----------



## Moritz

Hsn97 said:


> I really hate how Nintendo thought that keeping back content and releasing it in drips and drabs that it would keep the game interesting for 3 years plus. I can honestly say that I’ve played NH the least out of all the AC games. I have more hours clocked in HHD right now than NH. And I have no desire or motivation to boot the game up. I check on here for any updates and I pop on to see what’s new when there is an update, but that’s literally it. I want to love this game so much but it just sucks.


Personally I think this is the best animal crossing game by far! Everything about it is amazing. To me, it puts the older games to shame.

But... yeah I do agree this game needs a different mindset from the previous games. In this game all the fun is on you. The only goals are the ones you set for yourself.

In the past that was true as well, but they gave a few months of things changing without your say too.

This game does not have that. Its a shame as I love goals to work towards.
I still think this is the best game in the series by a large margin but its not quite the same as previous entries. If that's good or bad is down to personal preference

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021



Loreley said:


> With the first major update that added the museum and the summer update last year, I had high hopes that most of New Leaf's content would be back in the game within a year. Obviously that's not the case. What's really frustrating to me is the lack of communication from Nintendo's part. If they said "Look, we wanted to go in a different direction with New Horizons. Don't expect any building upgrades etc, just seasonal events", I could respect that! But as long as everyone still has expectations and they don't comment on that, people will be disappointed.


While I am VERY happy with what they gave us and have no expectations for more...
I have to agree. 
Not because I want more. I think the game is great. But this is a change in the series and for those like you, they should say if its in their plans to make things like it was.

Its nintendo so they won't say a thing. But from all sides of the argument, as rude as this sounds... it would be better for the community who is happy if those who weren't happy knew if they would get the stuff they like or not.

That way, you know if it's worth holding out hope, and those who like the game are just with others that do.

Right now we have no idea if the things you loved before will come back. And that's a real shame


----------



## Starboard

Loreley said:


> With the first major update that added the museum and the summer update last year, I had high hopes that most of New Leaf's content would be back in the game within a year. Obviously that's not the case. What's really frustrating to me is the lack of communication from Nintendo's part. If they said "Look, we wanted to go in a different direction with New Horizons. Don't expect any building upgrades etc, just seasonal events", I could respect that! But as long as everyone still has expectations and they don't comment on that, people will be disappointed.


I also wish they were clearer about the game. Not just with that but with all the other big changes like to expect to miss out on a lot of things this time unless you're willing to play multiplayer. I'm so upset they made all these changes and didn't highlight or say anything about them before launch. At least I didn't see anything on that and I was following the game until June.


----------



## King koopa

Loreley said:


> With the first major update that added the museum and the summer update last year, I had high hopes that most of New Leaf's content would be back in the game within a year. Obviously that's not the case. What's really frustrating to me is the lack of communication from Nintendo's part. If they said "Look, we wanted to go in a different direction with New Horizons. Don't expect any building upgrades etc, just seasonal events", I could respect that! But as long as everyone still has expectations and they don't comment on that, people will be disappointed.


The problem is, Nintendo didn't really say that. We don't know if Nintendo will add anything else, or if they will just leave the game as is. I'm a little disappointed, because I suspected Brewster would be in the game by now, so yeah. And the worst part about Nintendo keeping it hush hush is that we don't know if Brewster will ever come back. But still, if Nintendo knew the game would get hate because it's missing npcs, they should have added them in the first place, especially since covid wasn't that bad when the game first came out


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know after restarting I realized what the problem with this game was. The lack of new projects to do. Remember when Tom Nook told you to invite KK when he wanted you to invite villagers and improve the island's scenery just so KK can show up? Yeah Tom Nook's "What Should I do?" feature has become so useless after you unlocked the island designer and when Project K is completed. May I ask why isn't there any new Projects to be done? 

Here is the thing that many people don't understand. While Animal Crossing in the past may have its limitations at least over the months there is always something new happening and especially in New Leaf there is always new things to add to the Town and it always kept being refreshing coming back. This game however doesn't do that. You've seen KK already, You saw the Museum and Nook Shop upgrade only once, and pretty much all of the seasonal events that we are used to. Nothing really "brand new" has happened hence the reason why it got so boring. 

It would be better if Tom Nook came up with a new Project for us to do if another special NPC wanted to come to the island, but we would have to work hard making a new building by crafting a lot of items to get things ready. Remember how we used to craft the first Bridge and Campsite while making the island? They really should take advantage of what is in the game and try to make it more useful so that way at least you have something to do instead of repeating the same tasks that you've done a lot of times. 

I know there is the argument that New Horizons does things better than past games and while I do agree from a gameplay perspective, from a content perspective it doesn't do a good job of keeping you invested. Understand this from a returning player that they have no reason to play the game if there is nothing new. Restarting your island is probably the only way to get back into the game and while that may bring back Joy over time its just going to feel like the same experience you had on your old island. Just saying this because its been over a year and we haven't gotten anything "new". Yes I know Nintendo is going to update the game with new content, but the problem is we really don't know yet.


----------



## HappyTails

Really don't like the forced seaport challenge in order for CJ to buy fish. Especially when he gives you a certain size fish and that size almost never spawns. I just sell the fish to Timmy and Tommy. Just to get a few more bells isn't worth the extra BS the game forces on me. See it's stupid crap like this that makes this game hard to fully relax and enjoy. Flick doesn't do this crap so why have CJ do it?


----------



## Bugs

Corrie said:


> I thought that "it's an Animal Crossing game, they can't  go wrong!" and got it upon launch. Well now I'm going to be more cautious than ever with _any_ new Switch game purchases and read in depth reviews. I'm sick of getting burned. I bought Pokemon X/Y upon launch, thinking the exact same thing and hated it. I'm over my favourite series releasing lackluster games.
> 
> Edit: especially now that games are almost $100 a pop.



This has been my approach to Nintendo for a while now. In the late 2000s and 2010s I defended them fiercely, and I used to buy literally every game they made. I've learned from my experiences, that just because you're a fan of a developer doesn't mean you have to buy every game they make or defend them, cause that will just give them reasons to release more and more lackluster games... Which I feel like is exactly what is happening now. I have been feeling very betrayed by Nintendo over the past couple of years, and it irritates me when people defend them even though I used to be like that myself. 

From now on I'm only going to buy Nintendo games after I've seen plenty of gameplay and read reviews for it. I'm sick of blowing all of my leftover wages on games that are "meh". I can always buy indie games that might also be "meh" but at least they are half the price or less.


----------



## Etown20

Bugs said:


> This has been my approach to Nintendo for a while now. In the late 2000s and 2010s I defended them fiercely, and I used to buy literally every game they made. I've learned from my experiences, that just because you're a fan of a developer doesn't mean you have to buy every game they make or defend them, cause that will just give them reasons to release more and more lackluster games... Which I feel like is exactly what is happening now. I have been feeling very betrayed by Nintendo over the past couple of years, and it irritates me when people defend them even though I used to be like that myself.
> 
> From now on I'm only going to buy Nintendo games after I've seen plenty of gameplay and read reviews for it. I'm sick of blowing all of my leftover wages on games that are "meh". I can always buy indie games that might also be "meh" but at least they are half the price or less.



I feel like I have experienced this with Nintendo several times over the years too. I eventually sold my GameCube and Wii. I think I will definitely keep my Switch though because of the portability and eShop.

I have owned 7 first party Nintendo games on Switch, and I'd say 2 of them lived up to my expectations based on reviews (Animal Crossing and Mario Odyssey. I had very small expectations for Animal Crossing going in, so that may have helped, I do really like the game though).

Nintendo games are usually *good* but rarely do I feel they are great or worth full price, especially like you said, when there are so many worthy indie games out there at 1/2 and 1/3 the price.


----------



## CylieDanny

I wasted money on this giant update I had planned for cycling, by having one of every species. But no one wants them, and now I just have amiibo that are probably never gonna be used. Which feels awful! I should have asked who people wanted instead of going with my gut!

Even then I dont know if it's even worth just buying more, for just Lily to be used ten times, while poor Peewee gets no love!

Getting more villagers is just gonna be more wasted money down the drain. Because as much as I love having the cards, I was hopping people would actually want them.. I have many different animals, just please give them a chance.

I've tried to have them in my own island, but I always change back to these current residents I have..

I did a ten villager cycle once, and it was exhausting! But I got so much anoyance because I wouldnt give them Kid Kat, and they just left after the ten were done. Took almost an entire day. Then they gave me nothing in return! No thank you, no thanks, no materials, no nothing!

I love cycling, I do! But that experience made me almost stop


----------



## daringred_

i really need to say this. 

_*why *_does blathers have to tell me every damn day that the stamp rally is on? i got it the first time he told me when he literally specified the date. if you've already completed the rally, he should just shut up about it entirely until next year. sure, i can still have the option to repeat it, but he doesn't need to remind me every day when i go in there to get my fossils assessed. it's so unnecessary. it's like he thinks i'm some kind of idiot and yesterday's information just evacuated my brain overnight.


----------



## TheDuke55

daringred_ said:


> i really need to say this.
> 
> _*why *_does blathers have to tell me every damn day that the stamp rally is on? i got it the first time he told me when he literally specified the date. if you've already completed the rally, he should just shut up about it entirely until next year. sure, i can still have the option to repeat it, but he doesn't need to remind me every day when i go in there to get my fossils assessed. it's so unnecessary. it's like he thinks i'm some kind of idiot and yesterday's information just evacuated my brain overnight.


I legit forgot this event was going on right now. I remember when I am nowhere near the game, boot it up at later that day/night, and proceed to forget again. Even now that I am home, about to boot up NH, and that you reminded me this time I still have no desire to even attempt it.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

I don't know why they couldn't have added a 'do stamp rally again?' option to the text bubble or something.  Cause you need to listen to him all over again and then he stops so you need to bug him again to do the thing you need to do.


----------



## TheDuke55

DragonAceSg7 said:


> I don't know why they couldn't have added a 'do stamp rally again?' option to the text bubble or something.  Cause you need to listen to him all over again and then he stops so you need to bug him again to do the thing you need to do.


I forgot that was a thing, because I haven't bothered to go to the museum in a while. Now those vault memories are flooding and I remember how annoying it was when I was new to the game and just trying to get my fossils assessed or critters donated. It's like with how the villagers try to force junk diy on you if you already know it. Just let us skip that dialogue.


----------



## watercolorwish

Random thought: did ACNL have as many complaint threads taking up the main discussion board for the game when it released? even further down the line like a year later? I feel like I see this specific complaints thread on the main menu every time I hop on TBT. Maybe that says something about ACNH  hey flop-

That being said; I really hate how we can’t decorate our villagers houses. Mott has clothes I gave him thrown everywhere. Plus I accidentally gave Hazel my Rovers Suitcase and I WANT IT BACK. If Lottie returns, please let us decorate our villagers houses through her somehow.


----------



## Corrie

watercolorwish said:


> Random thought: did ACNL have as many complaint threads taking up the main discussion board for the game when it released? even further down the line like a year later? I feel like I see this specific complaints thread on the main menu every time I hop on TBT. Maybe that says something about ACNH  hey flop-
> 
> That being said; I really hate how we can’t decorate our villagers houses. Mott has clothes I gave him thrown everywhere. Plus I accidentally gave Hazel my Rovers Suitcase and I WANT IT BACK. If Lottie returns, please let us decorate our villagers houses through her somehow.



That's cause the game -coughsuckscough- 

I wish we could decorate the villagers houses in general since some of their original homes are ugly.


----------



## King koopa

watercolorwish said:


> Random thought: did ACNL have as many complaint threads taking up the main discussion board for the game when it released? even further down the line like a year later? I feel like I see this specific complaints thread on the main menu every time I hop on TBT. Maybe that says something about ACNH  hey flop-
> 
> That being said; I really hate how we can’t decorate our villagers houses. Mott has clothes I gave him thrown everywhere. Plus I accidentally gave Hazel my Rovers Suitcase and I WANT IT BACK. If Lottie returns, please let us decorate our villagers houses through her somehow.


I don't think so? I think the welcome amiibo update fixed most of the things the game got hate on, so i think it's just nh. But as long as Nintendo keeps updating the game, I'm sure the hate will die down


----------



## Jaco

watercolorwish said:


> Random thought: did ACNL have as many complaint threads taking up the main discussion board for the game when it released? even further down the line like a year later? I feel like I see this specific complaints thread on the main menu every time I hop on TBT. Maybe that says something about ACNH  hey flop-
> 
> That being said; I really hate how we can’t decorate our villagers houses. Mott has clothes I gave him thrown everywhere. Plus I accidentally gave Hazel my Rovers Suitcase and I WANT IT BACK. If Lottie returns, please let us decorate our villagers houses through her somehow.



No, there weren't as many. There was this thread and some people had some gripes but most players were counting on updates to substantially add to the game. The first few updates (Leif/Red Art Museum, Wedding Season/Swimming/Diving/Gulivaaaarrr, Dream Suite/Fireworks, and Halloween) were all relatively substantial and I think that kept people content (even if you believe they should have been included in the base game). Of course, a lot of things have not reappeared that people are desperate for and most who have been playing the game for a year are looking for new things to do. I don't fully blame them.


----------



## Starboard

I'm not sure if it really matters if I put this in the petty complaint thread or this thread but, the lights outside don't cast a glow on the ground and objects around them like they would in real life. In the grand scheme of things it's not a big deal but it's a bit funny to have a giant bonfire on the beach at night and see just darkness around it. I think it only bothers me because the game is so pretty and realistically lit that it's a missed opportunity? The buildings and their lights cast a glow, and most furniture items cast a glow indoors, so it seems possible? I don't know but I think it would add so much to the night-time aesthetics.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Starboard said:


> I'm not sure if it really matters if I put this in the petty complaint thread or this thread but, the lights outside don't cast a glow on the ground and objects around them like they would in real life. In the grand scheme of things it's not a big deal but it's a bit funny to have a giant bonfire on the beach at night and see just darkness around it. I think it only bothers me because the game is so pretty and realistically lit that it's a missed opportunity? The buildings and their lights cast a glow, and most furniture items cast a glow indoors, so it seems possible? I don't know but I think it would add so much to the night-time aesthetics.



I agree. I spent ages ordering a million streetlamps and setting up outdoor lighting along all my paths, only to discover that it made literally no difference to the way my island lit up at night. Kind of a shame!


----------



## Starboard

Cloudandshade said:


> I agree. I spent ages ordering a million streetlamps and setting up outdoor lighting along all my paths, only to discover that it made literally no difference to the way my island lit up at night. Kind of a shame!


Reminds me of the million wall lamps I put up in my rooms because I don't want it normal brightness but I don't want it black either. I have no idea why the indoor lamps are so dim. A real-life lamp can light up an entire room but a lamp in this game lights up only a small area around it. It's frustrating.


----------



## MooMiMoo

Starboard said:


> Reminds me of the million wall lamps I put up in my rooms because I don't want it normal brightness but I don't want it black either. I have no idea why the indoor lamps are so dim. A real-life lamp can light up an entire room but a lamp in this game lights up only a small area around it. It's frustrating.


That’s one of the shortcuts the devs took to have the game running on the Switch’s processing power. Dynamic lighting is actually very resource intensive and would cause massive lag if implemented outdoors.


----------



## Starboard

MooMiMoo said:


> That’s one of the shortcuts the devs took to have the game running on the Switch’s processing power. Dynamic lighting is actually very resource intensive and would cause massive lag if implemented outdoors.


Yeah I figured it was something to do with processing power. I wish there was a way around it but I guess I can't blame them for that. 

I do wonder though, if things can have dynamic lighting indoors with no lag, can't they also have it outdoors if it's only when they come into frame? (I know there'd have to be a limit to how many things can be lit up at once)

Anyway, for indoors I wish they had implemented more room brightness settings if you can't rely on the lamps to do very much. Even just an inbetween level.


----------



## Corrie

MooMiMoo said:


> That’s one of the shortcuts the devs took to have the game running on the Switch’s processing power. Dynamic lighting is actually very resource intensive and would cause massive lag if implemented outdoors.


Ah that's 100% fair. I'd rather have what we got than massive lag.


----------



## King koopa

Corrie said:


> Ah that's 100% fair. I'd rather have what we got than massive lag.


Me too, because then the game would get even more hate then it already gets


----------



## Corrie

Koopadude100 said:


> Me too, because then the game would get even more hate then it already gets


Its insanely slow load up time is bad enough as it is.


----------



## smug villager

Even though it is much easier than in past games, it is still a little annoying trying to get villagers you don't want to move out. I really don't like Patty and she's been with me from the beginning and the move out bubble just will not transfer to her. ;;

And then actually getting the villager you want is another challenge. Nothing new, I guess.


----------



## TheDuke55

I used to have a arcade room in one of my houses in NL, but I haven't bothered to recreate it in NH. The furniture is there, but I don't like how you can't 'turn' off the games. They're always on and so loud. So if you add more then one arcade game (which is what an arcade would look like) you're looking at having a room that is annoyingly loud that no one would want to stay in for long.

Why was something that was such a simple fix not added? You could toggled the arcade piece, space invader, prize catcher ect and turn their music on or off, but nope let's just have it go full blast because who needs ear drums.


----------



## Starboard

I still find it weird how our main tools break but nothing else we use does. You'd expect the landscaping tools to break faster then a net or watering can right!?

Bring back unbreakable tools already pleaseee


----------



## King koopa

Starboard said:


> I still find it weird how our main tools break but nothing else we use does. You'd expect the landscaping tools to break faster then a net or watering can right!?
> 
> Bring back unbreakable tools already pleaseee


Yeah it's pretty annoying when a tool breaks out of the blue. There should be some indication that your tool is about to break, so you can refurbished it if you can. 
Also, someone tell me how the heck can a watering can break when you water your flowers too much? A shovel or an axe and even a fishing rod and a net kinda make sense but a watering can?


----------



## Meemalovesacnh

Whisper said:


> Not a fan of how I can't put the flowers or trees that I dug up in storage.


OMG me niether


----------



## King koopa

Meemalovesacnh said:


> OMG me niether


It's probably because it wouldn't make sense. Like, putting an entire tree in storage. I mean it would be nice to do that in case you're redoing the island from scratch and need to get rid of trees, but idk at this point what Nintendo is doing. And no ones. No hate to Nintendo, but I wish they just released a big update like welcome amiibo did instead of doing small updates that just add events/adding some old furniture. Maybe they'll add it in, but maybe they won't because it doesn't make sense


----------



## Starboard

Putting an entire tree in storage would be weird, but we can put sharks in storage which is even weirder! We can't even store flowers yet we can store potted plants which are basically flowers and trees but in a pot. And why can't we put DIYs in storage? It's so weird. It's just another example of the game logic being inconsistent like with the tools breaking. If they're going to put annoying things in the game at least make it make sense.


----------



## -Lumi-

I only got six birthday cupcakes and I’m not sure who I should give them to  it’s my own fault for not getting more but I’m still sad, lol. I was thinking of giving one to every villager type but I have 7 different personalities on my island so I’m still short. And I just feel kind of mean only giving 6 villagers birthday cupcakes


----------



## mocha.

-Lumi- said:


> I only got six birthday cupcakes and I’m not sure who I should give them to  it’s my own fault for not getting more but I’m still sad, lol. I was thinking of giving one to every villager type but I have 7 different personalities on my island so I’m still short. And I just feel kind of mean only giving 6 villagers birthday cupcakes


This has to be the most wholesome rant in the entire thread… Lumi, you melt my heart


----------



## Etown20

-Lumi- said:


> I only got six birthday cupcakes and I’m not sure who I should give them to  it’s my own fault for not getting more but I’m still sad, lol. I was thinking of giving one to every villager type but I have 7 different personalities on my island so I’m still short. And I just feel kind of mean only giving 6 villagers birthday cupcakes



This happened to me as well, I didn't even know it was possible to get more. I gave them to the villagers that weren't at the party, so that meant I had 1 villager that didn't get a cupcake or come to the party.

That villager was Punchy, who I only left out by default because he was my most recent move-in. When I talked to him he had some dialogue about being hungry or wanting a cupcake or something, even though the game knew I was out of cupcakes at that point. I was like "aw man."

It would be so easy to just give us 10 cupcakes!


----------



## Newbiemayor

-Lumi- said:


> I only got six birthday cupcakes and I’m not sure who I should give them to  it’s my own fault for not getting more but I’m still sad, lol. I was thinking of giving one to every villager type but I have 7 different personalities on my island so I’m still short. And I just feel kind of mean only giving 6 villagers birthday cupcakes


I can give you some cupcakes if you need some


----------



## -Lumi-

Newbiemayor said:


> I can give you some cupcakes if you need some



Wait, really? That would be amazing! I still haven’t given out the cupcakes because I couldn’t choose who should get them  at would you like in return?


----------



## Newbiemayor

-Lumi- said:


> Wait, really? That would be amazing! I still haven’t given out the cupcakes because I couldn’t choose who should get them  at would you like in return?


Just consider it a bday gift lol I'll send you a pm!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Why did they have to make the vampire squid and gigas giant clam and so many other rare things impossible to find...


----------



## S.J.

My rants are never really rants, but I would like in the Custom Designs app if you could use one of the existing ACNH paths as a template for your designs.

I know some people have recreated those paths, and others have created new paths that you can get from the Custom Designs Portal, but I don't use other people's custom designs.

I like to have everything on my island completely my own, so I make all the custom designs I want to use myself. I find the paths quite hard to make, especially since I'd like to replicate the colours. It would be quite helpful to me if I could use the existing paths as a template. Less of a rant, more of a thought.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You wanna know something really dumb? When you visit someone else's island you are not allowed to customize your items when you use their workbench. I mean what?!


----------



## Feraligator

This is the first AC game where I've stopped playing for a long time after a year. Granted, this is good compared to other games, but compared to other ACs, this is disappointing. I wish they didn't try to stretch out the content of the game SO much such that we still don't have something like Brewster in over a year of the game's lifespan.

I played WW for longer before stopping lol. Even if WW is quite empty compared to latter games, its dialogue is to fantastic. NH's customisation can only get you so far because when now that I've finished my island, I don't have anything else to do.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Feraligator I agree. There was a Youtube video one of my friends shared with me a few months ago that touches on this subject. Paraphrasing of course, but they mentioned this somewhere in their vid 'It's like the devs wanted to stretch out the life of the game, that they forgot to actually add enough base game to keep us interested long enough in the first place.'



Starboard said:


> Putting an entire tree in storage would be weird, but we can put sharks in storage which is even weirder! We can't even store flowers yet we can store potted plants which are basically flowers and trees but in a pot. And why can't we put DIYs in storage? It's so weird. It's just another example of the game logic being inconsistent like with the tools breaking. If they're going to put annoying things in the game at least make it make sense.


I could be wrong, but I don't think you could put bugs and fish in your storage in NewLeaf. So it's kind of weird that they got rid of certain storage capabilities and added ones that didn't exist in the previous game. I would rather have had flower, bush, and other plant-related storage than the bugs/fish to be honest. It would make swapping out the bushes so much more manageable. And flower control to boot.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> @Feraligator I agree. There was a Youtube video one of my friends shared with me a few months ago that touches on this subject. Paraphrasing of course, but they mentioned this somewhere in their vid 'It's like the devs wanted to stretch out the life of the game, that they forgot to actually add enough base game to keep us interested long enough in the first place.'
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think you could put bugs and fish in your storage in NewLeaf. So it's kind of weird that they got rid of certain storage capabilities and added ones that didn't exist in the previous game. I would rather have had flower, bush, and other plant-related storage than the bugs/fish to be honest. It would make swapping out the bushes so much more manageable. And flower control to boot.


I'd agree if I didn't store my bugs and fish for when Flick and CJ visit haha. But I really wish we could store plants. I have more bushes scattered around than I really want because I don't want to sell them, because of how they're only available for a few months of the year. I regret planting some of them to begin with because you can actually store the sprouts. What the difference is between a sprout and a small bush when you can store the Statue of Liberty, I have no idea.


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> @Feraligator I agree. There was a Youtube video one of my friends shared with me a few months ago that touches on this subject. Paraphrasing of course, but they mentioned this somewhere in their vid 'It's like the devs wanted to stretch out the life of the game, that they forgot to actually add enough base game to keep us interested long enough in the first place.'
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think you could put bugs and fish in your storage in NewLeaf. So it's kind of weird that they got rid of certain storage capabilities and added ones that didn't exist in the previous game. I would rather have had flower, bush, and other plant-related storage than the bugs/fish to be honest. It would make swapping out the bushes so much more manageable. And flower control to boot.


Yeah, and you could put turnips in your storage and flowers too! Why did they remove it? It was a nice way to keep turnips somewhere safe so when retail has a good price for them you could use them then. I can't tell you how much easier storing turnips im storage in nh would be. Let's hope it gets added back because that was a really good feature.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Koopadude100 I never bought turnips much in any of the games so I didn't know that you could store them in NL or the earlier games. I mean, it makes sense considering most of the other stuff was able to be stored. I don't understand why they would take away QoLs like that and just not bother to implement another feature for them.

That's one of my issues with NH. It's one thing if the successor removes old content, but improves upon it and or adds newer features, but the thing is that NH just took away a lot of content and didn't replace it with anything. Like the snowboy...in NewLeaf you had an entire family with all unique furniture you could strive to gain. Or like the tropical fruit they ditched on a tropical themed island. Or perfect fruit. It's honestly disappointing. I always boot this game up and just force quit it within a 5 minute time frame. because there's nothing to do if you don't want to decorate every second of the game.

I also don't like that there isn't a progress/reward feature in the game. When the dream suite came back, everyone got it. It wasn't a progress achievement. So if you got the game on launch day or just happened to install the game the day that update dropped, everyone was given it. The first shop upgrade, Able's, and Blather's museum had progress to them. You had to work towards it. That's the kind of stuff I want to see. It has a nice feeling of accomplishment to it.


----------



## coldpotato

I mean, we can shove up to 39 full grown trees in our pockets in this game. Things obviously don't need to make sense so why not just let us store whatever?


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> @Koopadude100 I never bought turnips much in any of the games so I didn't know that you could store them in NL or the earlier games. I mean, it makes sense considering most of the other stuff was able to be stored. I don't understand why they would take away QoLs like that and just not bother to implement another feature for them.
> 
> That's one of my issues with NH. It's one thing if the successor removes old content, but improves upon it and or adds newer features, but the thing is that NH just took away a lot of content and didn't replace it with anything. Like the snowboy...in NewLeaf you had an entire family with all unique furniture you could strive to gain. Or like the tropical fruit they ditched on a tropical themed island. Or perfect fruit. It's honestly disappointing. I always boot this game up and just force quit it within a 5 minute time frame. because there's nothing to do if you don't want to decorate every second of the game.
> 
> I also don't like that there isn't a progress/reward feature in the game. When the dream suite came back, everyone got it. It wasn't a progress achievement. So if you got the game on launch day or just happened to install the game the day that update dropped, everyone was given it. The first shop upgrade, Able's, and Blather's museum had progress to them. You had to work towards it. That's the kind of stuff I want to see. It has a nice feeling of accomplishment to it.


Yeah, it's kinda sad what Nintendo did with the game. I also wish nh had multiple upgrades to the shops. New leaf had 5 upgrades to the nook's shop and that feeling when you finally finish the last upgrade just can't be beat. I was hoping new horizons would have 5 or more, but just 2 upgrades. It's kind of sad tbh. Plus kicks doesn't have a shop, nor does Leif. It would be nice to have a garden shop 24/7. Kick's purpose was kinda taken over by the able sisters because they sell shoes and socks now. Maybe they could bring back the shoe polishing mechanic from city folk so kicks doesn't turn into a useless npc.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well the Wedding Season is coming soon and let me just say I am not even going to bother. I mean its just literally new seasonal items added and just new wedding clothes. Honestly they could've at least put more effort into the Wedding Season. One of the things that gets repetitive with the wedding season from what I remember playing it last year is that you constantly have to take pictures of the anniversary for Reese and Cyrus. I found out that you can just put a lot of items and they will not seem to care about how "Cluttered" it is. They will act all happy and you still get a lot of heart crystals.

This is the only time Harvs island is used for this certain event yet there hasn't been anymore uses for Harvs island besides that point. Honestly If you played this last year you would think that after all those photos you took you would get like special DIYS for at least trying your best for all your hard work. Also why can't some of the wedding items be crafted? For a game that focuses on crafting you expect to be DIYS for the wedding furniture but there isn't. I do see one for a "Wedding wand" (I mean really? -_-) 

This game just seems to get added with nothing but seasonal items instead of trying to improve the game or at least try to give new features to existing events to make it better.


----------



## Starboard

RoxasFan20 said:


> I found out that you can just put a lot of items and they will not seem to care about how "Cluttered" it is. They will act all happy and you still get a lot of heart crystals.


This is so true lol I remember on one of the first days I made a really nice wedding reception room, but accidentally did it in the wrong colour scheme and so Reese wasn't happy. By the end of the month I was just randomly dumping furniture of the colour she wanted, and it looked so bad but she always loved it


----------



## Canesvenatici

Not sure if this has been said? 

But not being able to put designs up in your able sisters that dont belong to you  like please Mabel I just want my villagers to have very cute outfits *without* having to make my own bad attempt  i figured it would work the same as me wearing something from the gallery but alas no!


----------



## TheDuke55

Starboard said:


> This is so true lol I remember on one of the first days I made a really nice wedding reception room, but accidentally did it in the wrong colour scheme and so Reese wasn't happy. By the end of the month I was just randomly dumping furniture of the colour she wanted, and it looked so bad but she always loved it


Labelle is the same way. I kept wasting time going through my storage to find stuff to match her theme, but one day I just decided to wear what she gave, and just that, and It was enough to win. Gracie had the same set up in NL, but you had to put effort in it. I don't like the lack of effort in this game. I don't feel any accomplishment because they dumbed it down so much. I don't want something that is impossible, but a little challenge isn't going to hurt anyone.



When I was typing this out, I came to the realization about the snowboy. NL had an entire snow family you could build. There was the snowman, snowmam, snowboy, and snowtyke. Each one had their own size that you had to get close enough. The man being the biggest, and the tyke being the smallest balls. The man gave a bingo card and each day you could see him before he melts to have him give you some numbers and hopefully you could get bingo before he melted. Mam asked for snowflakes (the stuff we craft for diy now) and gave the ice series. Which was way more beautiful and princess-y then the tetris-esque ice furniture we get in NH. Kind of reminded me of Frozen. The tyke was probably the hardest and I never even got any of his stuff because he needed his whole family present with him. So that meant by the time you got the whole family present one of them was going to melt the next day and so you had to rinse-repeat which snow person you had to build the next day.

But now in NH we only have the snowboy who has honestly been dumbed down considerably to what NL had in store, but I can't tell you how many times I saw topics being discussed about how 'hard' the boy was to make and how impossible it was. Compared to NL, it was so easy. Yet I saw many comments about how it needed to be nerfed and how quite a few were angry how they couldn't secure a snowboy every day and wanted to finish this task immediately.

And this made me realize that maybe inadvertently with all the babied down things NH has done it made people used to this and they wanted everything immediately.


----------



## Starboard

I'm probably not good at judging size or something because I sucked at the Snowboy, I'd only get it right half the time despite always trying to roll them into what looked like the right size... anyway I'm not really complaining since we had months to collect the stuff. But it's so sad how it went from a whole family to just one.

Anyway I came back here to say that every time I go on the Reddit for this game it makes me hate my island lol. I used to go on there before the game launched to chat about it, but now it's just breathtaking pictures and memes. I mean that's what Reddit does best but I always get discouraged because of the amazing islands! I just tell myself that half of the beauty comes from the filters they always use, and that it probably only looks good as a perfectly framed photo. I only go on there because I'm still obsessed with Animal Crossing but I'm running out of things to keep me interested. I even watched a video talking about rumours for E3 just so I can manufacture some excitement...


----------



## TheDuke55

@Starboard I'm not knocking anyone that says building the boy is challenging, but it has been dropped down to an 'easier mode' So when I see the topics arise about wishing it wasn't as challenging and or how frustrated members were that they couldn't finish it in one day, it made me realize how instant gratification we have become. And I just don't like that we're catering to that mindset because it has devolved aspects of the game.

Ditto on reddit and places like it. I never really look at pictures people share on their because half the time they're so doctored up they don't even resemble the island's true form anymore.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> @Starboard I'm not knocking anyone that says building the boy is challenging, but it has been dropped down to an 'easier mode' So when I see the topics arise about wishing it wasn't as challenging and or how frustrated members were that they couldn't finish it in one day, it made me realize how instant gratification we have become. And I just don't like that we're catering to that mindset because it has devolved aspects of the game.
> 
> Ditto on reddit and places like it. I never really look at pictures people share on their because half the time they're so doctored up they don't even resemble the island's true form anymore.


Yeah I got you haha. I've noticed that "dumbing down" trend in a lot of games lately, especially Pokemon. A lot of the caves in the older games were super frustrating and you could easily get lost and could barely see. But now it's just a fairly straightforward path you follow. At least in Sun/Moon it was. I don't actually like getting frustrated in games (since I play them mainly to relax) but I wouldn't complain about something being _sort of_ challenging unless it's ridiculous (like the seasonal DIYs that you have to mindnumbingly grind to get before an event). The Snowboy is one of the only challenges in the game that isn't just a grind or RNG waiting game so I actually appreciate the effort.


----------



## maria110

I can't find Butch anywhere.  Ugh.  The recent update has really messed things up.  Also, I've got lilies of the valley spawning on the island I'm redoing.  Lol. This island is a mess.  Must be the 10,000 flowers on the beaches bringing the rating up.


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> Labelle is the same way. I kept wasting time going through my storage to find stuff to match her theme, but one day I just decided to wear what she gave, and just that, and It was enough to win. Gracie had the same set up in NL, but you had to put effort in it. I don't like the lack of effort in this game. I don't feel any accomplishment because they dumbed it down so much. I don't want something that is impossible, but a little challenge isn't going to hurt anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was typing this out, I came to the realization about the snowboy. NL had an entire snow family you could build. There was the snowman, snowmam, snowboy, and snowtyke. Each one had their own size that you had to get close enough. The man being the biggest, and the tyke being the smallest balls. The man gave a bingo card and each day you could see him before he melts to have him give you some numbers and hopefully you could get bingo before he melted. Mam asked for snowflakes (the stuff we craft for diy now) and gave the ice series. Which was way more beautiful and princess-y then the tetris-esque ice furniture we get in NH. Kind of reminded me of Frozen. The tyke was probably the hardest and I never even got any of his stuff because he needed his whole family present with him. So that meant by the time you got the whole family present one of them was going to melt the next day and so you had to rinse-repeat which snow person you had to build the next day.
> 
> But now in NH we only have the snowboy who has honestly been dumbed down considerably to what NL had in store, but I can't tell you how many times I saw topics being discussed about how 'hard' the boy was to make and how impossible it was. Compared to NL, it was so easy. Yet I saw many comments about how it needed to be nerfed and how quite a few were angry how they couldn't secure a snowboy every day and wanted to finish this task immediately.
> 
> And this made me realize that maybe inadvertently with all the babied down things NH has done it made people used to this and they wanted everything immediately.


Yeah, I don't like what they did to the snowfamily ether. I think they made Labelle too easy to cheese, because all you basically have to do is wear what she tells you to and you pass, as long as you have pants. Like what? Some people might say Gracie's fashion checks were too hard, but that's because she actually made you look around Able's and kicks to find an outfit that fits the theme she wants. In New horizons, they kinda took away the point. My fear is that if more things from new leaf come to the game, Nintendo might ruin it. Like what they did with mail. Now it costs 200 bells to send mail. Plus you can only send 2 letters to the same person a day but before there was no limit. I know 200 bells isn't a lot, but before it was free, so...... I think that was unnecessary


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m still struggling with my beach area. I had to place three of my villagers houses down by the beach and one of them isn’t working.  I think it’s because  the house sits in the sand , whereas the other two sit on a patch of green grass near the beach. 

I’m going to have to make room for that house in land, and tear down some things.


----------



## maria110

So I saw a nice entryway on someone's Instagram account and I flattened the entire front half of my island to try to replicate it and failed.  Now I'm not sure what I want to do.  And it's annoying because it took so long to flatten.  Also on that island, I tried having dirt path under my flower beds but the flowers keep going out of bounds so I have even more digging up of flowers to do. Ugh.  Also I don't like how the map looks with the flower beds' dirt on the map.  The whole island is kind of a mess and I'm tempted to reset it but I like a lot of things about it so I think I'll keep it and slowly work through the mess.  Maybe I'm finally learning patience in middle age, lol.  Lifelong learning.


----------



## bestfriendsally

maria110 said:


> Also on that island, I tried having dirt path under my flower beds but the flowers keep going out of bounds so I have even more digging up of flowers to do.



this!

i have to sometimes do flower maintance in my orchard to see if any extra grew & dig them up... that shouldn't happen, since i put flower custom designs in front of them to stop that :<  sometimes, it doesn't happen, though :>


----------



## meggiewes

S.J. said:


> My rants are never really rants, but I would like in the Custom Designs app if you could use one of the existing ACNH paths as a template for your designs.
> 
> I know some people have recreated those paths, and others have created new paths that you can get from the Custom Designs Portal, but I don't use other people's custom designs.
> 
> I like to have everything on my island completely my own, so I make all the custom designs I want to use myself. I find the paths quite hard to make, especially since I'd like to replicate the colours. It would be quite helpful to me if I could use the existing paths as a template. Less of a rant, more of a thought.



Here's a tip! If you made a pattern that has a range of specific custom colors, then you can copy that when you are done. Then you can edit the copy and you will have access to the exact same colors. 

(I haven't read through the entire thread since Saturday, so forgive me if someone already told you.)


----------



## VanitasFan26

I found out that if you did the Wedding Event last year Reese and Cyrus act like they don't remember you or they just seem to forget that you took out the photos of their anniversary last year. Again this game is really stuck in the past and it really hasn't evolved.


----------



## peachycrossing9

RoxasFan20 said:


> Well the Wedding Season is coming soon and let me just say I am not even going to bother. I mean its just literally new seasonal items added and just new wedding clothes. Honestly they could've at least put more effort into the Wedding Season. One of the things that gets repetitive with the wedding season from what I remember playing it last year is that you constantly have to take pictures of the anniversary for Reese and Cyrus. I found out that you can just put a lot of items and they will not seem to care about how "Cluttered" it is. They will act all happy and you still get a lot of heart crystals.
> 
> This is the only time Harvs island is used for this certain event yet there hasn't been anymore uses for Harvs island besides that point. Honestly If you played this last year you would think that after all those photos you took you would get like special DIYS for at least trying your best for all your hard work. Also why can't some of the wedding items be crafted? For a game that focuses on crafting you expect to be DIYS for the wedding furniture but there isn't. I do see one for a "Wedding wand" (I mean really? -_-)
> 
> This game just seems to get added with nothing but seasonal items instead of trying to improve the game or at least try to give new features to existing events to make it better.



So my genuine question for you is, why are you playing a game you don't enjoy? 

Voice your opinion sure, but I don't see the point in playing something if it's not meeting your standards. 

My personal rant:
I don't know why people still have such high expectations for this game... We all know by now what to expect with the updates and the events. The wedding event is the exact same, but I must say I am really enjoying the new seasonal items. 

I'm not saying I don't enjoy playing the game still because I do, but I have lowered my expectations ALOT because clearly Nintendo doesn't care enough about this game to add what people are asking for. 

I play the game almost everyday still and I love it, but I wish they would listen to us about what updates we need. There are so many people losing interest in this game, which is really sad to see because I feel like it could be even more amazing than it already is, if Nintendo would just give us good updates o.o


----------



## Starboard

I've kind of accepted there's a chance the game will just stay like this, at least for the next year or two. I wish they'd let us know what updates they're planning because it at least gives us something to look forward to so we don't feel the need to rant all the time. The only reason I'm still logging in at this point is because I'm still waiting for the System Kitchen to show up in my store... which I've been waiting a year for. I skipped yesterday because it was raining and I can't even be bothered time travelling to prevent that dumb flower hoard from spawning. I wish they'd change some things like that so it's not such an awful chore to deal with.


----------



## -Lumi-

So I've been ignoring the DIY's that wash up on the beaches lately because I've been getting so many repeats. Between the bottle DIY's and my villagers crafting things it feels like the _only_ time I get a new DIY is when Celeste shows up - it's frustrating! That being said I decided to pick up a bottle yesterday and open it up.

I got a Tiny Library. Which I have already learned _and _I'm sure I have a spare laying around on my beach! When I started my game today Isabelle mentioned that we should keep an eye out for blue sea shells. I completely spaced out last year and didn't do the wedding event _or_ search for blue shells/get any summer DIYs so I thought I'd go out and look for shells and pick up a DIY. I thought _maybe _there was a good chance I'd get a summer DIY in a bottle today.

No. No there wasn't. I got another tiny library. After getting on _yesterday_. I'm begging Nintendo to _please_ fix the RNG in New Horizons because it's absolutely awful.


----------



## Dunquixote

This is kinda a minor complaint. I finally come up with a decent idea and looking at a picture, I though “oh this rug will look really good with this idea” and then I remember we still can’t put rugs outside .


----------



## TheDuke55

Dunquixote said:


> This is kinda a minor complaint. I finally come up with a decent idea and looking at a picture, I though “oh this rug will look really good with this idea” and then I remember we still can’t put rugs outside .


Big oof. Can you take a picture of the rug with your phone and then convert it to a qr pattern? It's not an ideal solution, but it might work.


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> Big oof. Can you take a picture of the rug with your phone and then convert it to a qr pattern? It's not an ideal solution, but it might work.



I could try that! Thanks for reminding for that there are programs that can convert them. I haven’t set it up yet so I am not sure if the rug will go well with the other items I have out right now. But, it is worth trying! Thanks so much!


----------



## peachsaucekitty

ughggh i know this is a common one but SERIOUSLY THE DIALOGUE IN THIS GAME IS SO BAD AND SO REPETITIVE!! my villagers just repeat the same stuff all the time and they're barely any fun to talk to. the personalities are *so* watered down ( and speaking of personalities nintendo should either make more or just remove the gender stuff, there's way too many villagers to keep it that way. like the main part of the game (talking to & building relationships with villagers) isn't even that appealing.
also i cannot STAND peppies and jocks. there are some exceptions to this but in the older games everyone is fun to talk to because they're still interesting and complex but in this game they just talk about being a pop star or working out all the time
also i hate how hard it is too move villagers out. we should have an option to just kick them out by now.


----------



## Starboard

peachsaucekitty said:


> also i cannot STAND peppies and jocks. there are some exceptions to this but in the older games everyone is fun to talk to because they're still interesting and complex but in this game they just talk about being a pop star or working out all the time


They're my least favourite personalities too. Unfortunately a lot of the villager designs I like happen to be jocks so if I want them on my island I'll have to hear about working out whenever I socialise  

I'd like it more if jocks were instead just energetic and motivational (rather than sounding like gym junkies) and peppies were less airheaded and delusional lol. Also it's kind of sad how big peppies' personalities and dreams are while in reality they just live on a tiny island with 2 shops and don't do much but roam around alone. Now that I think about it I don't know why these personalities would even want to live on a deserted island in the first place. Like can someone that obsessed with working out even live without a gym


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

This has most likely been mentioned before, but when first unlocking terraforming, the long process of flattening is to put it mildly...frustrating...and having just recently restarting my island, I can say it took way too long.

On another note, I have an idea for a rock garden for the new island and I am using the mannequin trick, but the placing of them is way too time consuming...it will be worth it in the end....hopefully.

Not really rants but I just wish the process of the 2 things were easier.


----------



## bestfriendsally

when i started up my game today, my star-fragments that i wishes on were gone from the beach... i mean, i know i tt'd to the 3rd yesterday, which was the 2nd... & then back again... but... 
*sigh* i don't know... i didn't know that would happen~


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

We really need a big update, I can't stand these miniscule seasonal items anymore.


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> I still find it weird how our main tools break but nothing else we use does. You'd expect the landscaping tools to break faster then a net or watering can right!?
> 
> Bring back unbreakable tools already pleaseee


Agreed. There was no reason for them to make the tools breakable in this game. It's so annoying to fill your inventory with multiples of each tool to not interrupt what you're working on.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Agreed. There was no reason for them to make the tools breakable in this game. It's so annoying to fill your inventory with multiples of each tool to not interrupt what you're working on.


This was totally something they borrowed from Botw. I never cared for it that much in that game either and after a while I would end up not wanting to use any of my weapons because they are super rare and hard to come by.

It makes more sense in that game because those weapons are all 100 years old and have been left on the scarred battlefields/lands to erode from the elements and time. NH doesn't have that excuse. They just thought it was a gimmick that would be fun to add in.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> This was totally something they borrowed from Botw. I never cared for it that much in that game either and after a while I would end up not wanting to use any of my weapons because they are super rare and hard to come by.
> 
> It makes more sense in that game because those weapons are all 100 years old and have been left on the scarred battlefields/lands to erode from the elements and time. NH doesn't have that excuse. They just thought it was a gimmick that would be fun to add in.


At least in BOTW the game does warn you that your weapon is "badly damaged" so it at least gives you the indication that the weapon is going to break. New Horizons doesn't do that and its so hard to even tell if the tool is in good shape or if its about to break. I want you to know I went fishing with my golden rod and about 2 catches later it broke, then I went back into storage got another gold rod I made a catch and guess what? It broke AGAIN! Seriously this is why Tool Durability needs to be a thing and there needs to be indications when you're tool is about to break and whoever came up with the idea of gold tools breaking should be fired!


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> This was totally something they borrowed from Botw. I never cared for it that much in that game either and after a while I would end up not wanting to use any of my weapons because they are super rare and hard to come by.
> 
> It makes more sense in that game because those weapons are all 100 years old and have been left on the scarred battlefields/lands to erode from the elements and time. NH doesn't have that excuse. They just thought it was a gimmick that would be fun to add in.



Ah good point! 

"Crafting is fun guys! Trust us! We'll force you to craft more and more until you see just how fun it is!"


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> Ah good point!
> 
> "Crafting is fun guys! Trust us! We'll force you to craft more and more until you see just how fun it is!"


The thing is there are games like Minecraft and Stardew Valley that do crafting so much more better. It really shows how they didn't even do this whole crafting system right. Its something that so simple yet they went with this Go to your storage, grab the materials, mash the A Button so many times to craft, and of course double checking to make sure you have the right materials. Like don't get me wrong crafting in Animal Crossing is a great idea, but the way it was executed wasn't all that good.


----------



## Corrie

RoxasFan20 said:


> The thing is there are games like Minecraft and Stardew Valley that do crafting so much more better. It really shows how they didn't even do this whole crafting system right. Its something that so simple yet they went with this Go to your storage, grab the materials, mash the A Button so many times to craft, and of course double checking to make sure you have the right materials. Like don't get me wrong crafting in Animal Crossing is a great idea, but the way it was executed wasn't all that good.


I fully agree. I get that they want Animal Crossing to be a relaxing and slower paced game but it's like they took that and multiplied it, making everything take unnecessarily longer than it should.


----------



## King koopa

RoxasFan20 said:


> At least in BOTW the game does warn you that your weapon is "badly damaged" so it at least gives you the indication that the weapon is going to break. New Horizons doesn't do that and its so hard to even tell if the tool is in good shape or if its about to break. I want you to know I went fishing with my golden rod and about 2 catches later it broke, then I went back into storage got another gold rod I made a catch and guess what? It broke AGAIN! Seriously this is why Tool Durability needs to be a thing and there needs to be indications when you're tool is about to break and whoever came up with the idea of gold tools breaking should be fired!


Yeah it's stupid. I thought the Golden axe wasn't supposed to break, but I guess I was wrong! Least they could do is give us platinum tools that never break. I really hope they actually add this because I have experienced the tools breaking out of nowhere an dimcan understand others who face that. I get Nintendo wanted to do something different with the series, but.... things like this make players who played/grew up with the older games like me dislike or hate the game. I don't hate the game, nor do I dislike it, it's just I'm disappointed because there are a lot of missed chances to make the game THIS much more well... playable


----------



## Starboard

The very idea the gold tools _break_ is just messed up. I mean, they're _golden_ and you earn them after achievements that took a long time. And they still break randomly? What's even the point? To me this looks more like someone made a mistake and forgot to code them to not break!

And it's beyond stupid that we don't just have to craft one net or whatever, but two! That was kind of charming when we all started the game and were building everything, but now it's just so ridiculous. And meanwhile the slingshot is the only tool that's just one craft, not two. For some reason. Why the heck is this all so weird??


----------



## Jaco

I don't mind golden tools breaking (it gives gold more value) but I agree that there are so many quality of life improvements that could be made related to crafting and even shopping. I needed to buy 50 shrubs from Leif today for the new season and I wanted to pull my teeth out. Let me choose custom values of items to buy, not just 1 or 5.


----------



## Hsn97

It’s only a minor rant but anyway.... Willow has somehow acquired a Cyrus and Reese plate. I don’t know how or where she got it from but she’s put it pride of place in her house and I hate it. It doesn’t go with her theme, it looks odd and out of place. Willow is my favourite and the fact that she’s done me dirty like this is just not okey.


----------



## AccfSally

Hsn97 said:


> It’s only a minor rant but anyway.... Willow has somehow acquired a Cyrus and Reese plate. I don’t know how or where she got it from but she’s put it pride of place in her house and I hate it. It doesn’t go with her theme, it looks odd and out of place. Willow is my favourite and the fact that she’s done me dirty like this is just not okey.



When you invite your villagers for the photo event, they'll (only the ones you picked) get that plate from Reese and Cyrus the next day.
I don't mind it though.


----------



## Hsn97

AccfSally said:


> When you invite your villagers for the photo event, they'll (only the ones you picked) get that plate from Reese and Cyrus the next day.
> I don't mind it though.


Ugh I wish I’d known this before hand. I wouldn’t have invited any of them


----------



## AccfSally

Hsn97 said:


> Ugh I wish I’d known this before hand. I wouldn’t have invited any of them



Don't worry, it's not permanent. It will disappear after June (?) or Time Traveling.


----------



## Feraligator

Agree with the jock personalities being so shallow and the tools breaking.

Major rant incoming:

Even in ACNL, jocks talked about other things completely unrelated to exercise. The last conversation I had with my jock in ACNL was about how awkward he was because he thought other two villagers in our town were dating. Not sure why they really downgraded jocks in ACNH. Honestly I can say the same for the lazy personality and their wretched habits. I miss when they were just about food and...being lazy.

And the tools breaking is 10000% a way to FORCE people to craft. ONLY the flimsy tools should've broke, there is absolutely no reason for the ones made of iron to break. The golden tools should've given bonus abilities like in past games but they got rid of those too??? Ex: the golden slingshot doesn't even shoot 3 pellets anymore?

Honestly these changes are still annoying a year later and are only some of the things which make ACNH unenjoyable and not a good AC game for me.

And we're over a year into updates and nothing substantial has happened yet. Why are they really dragging it out?
I'm glad more people are noticing this terrible update system (from what I've seen on other social media sites).


----------



## King koopa

I never thought I'd say it, but I miss the days when villagers were mean to you. It just added some character to them to at first hate you and yell at you telling you to shut up then they slowly warm up to you. New leaf watered it down for Cranky and snooty villagers, but sometimes you can still get mean dialogue. But in New horizons the villagers are kinda too nice? I mean, yeah it's nice if you don't want kabuki telling you that you stink or if you don't want static to tell you to shut up and leave him alone, but sometimes it gets boring when the same villagers are always nice. I think there should be an option to have mean dialogue on or off so that people who don't want villagers to be mean can have that and people that do can too. It would be a nice nod to the older games if they add it


----------



## bebebese

Feraligator said:


> And we're over a year into updates and nothing substantial has happened yet. Why are they really dragging it out?


I think this might be as good as the game gets, and we just need to accept it  I know e3 is around the corner but I'm not going to hope for any kind of ACNH news.

I'm trying to like the game for what it is, and for the most part, I do, but the update model really takes away from being able to look at it as a complete game. "Dragging it out" definitely describes the feeling pretty well.


----------



## AccfSally

I hope we'll be able to have these stack...because it's taking up so much space.


----------



## King koopa

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 379475
> 
> I hope we'll be able to have these stack...because it's taking up so much space.


Why isn't it? Aren't all feathers in a stack? (I didn't play festivale because stuff was going on so that's why I'm asking)


----------



## AccfSally

Koopadude100 said:


> Why isn't it? Aren't all feathers in a stack? (I didn't play festivale because stuff was going on so that's why I'm asking)



The regular feathers can be stack by three only.
The rainbow one doesn't at all.


----------



## King koopa

AccfSally said:


> The regular feathers can be stack by three only.
> The rainbow one doesn't at all.


Huh. That's odd, the rainbow feathers should be 3 stacks too


----------



## Moritz

bebebese said:


> I think this might be as good as the game gets, and we just need to accept it  I know e3 is around the corner but I'm not going to hope for any kind of ACNH news.
> 
> I'm trying to like the game for what it is, and for the most part, I do, but the update model really takes away from being able to look at it as a complete game. "Dragging it out" definitely describes the feeling pretty well.


I'm not saying anyone should or shouldn't hope, but personally I would wait to see if anything happens at e3.

If it doesn't, then I know that I personally will deem the updates pretty much over and the game complete.

It helps that I genuinely really like the game as it is so I don't mind either way.
But I am hopeful for e3 as we are 100% due an update to the game very soon. Even if it is just a tiny one that adds nothing but turns on more events this year.

So e3 just lines up so perfectly for news. And then add on all the datamined stuff. I'm 75% certain of something happening.
But I don't think anyone should pin their hopes on it.

I guess what I'm saying is, wait until the weekend before you write off the game as complete 

Edit: just saw that although e3 starts on the weekend, Nintendo isn't doing anything until Tuesday 15th


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know I really hate when villagers give you the same duplicate clothing. This happened to me just now. Colton had a thought bubble and when I talked to him he said "You know this Suit of Lights doesn't fit me anymore" then I told him to get rid of it. He does the stupid thing and just gives it to me and telling me how I am "lacking" a piece of clothing like that. That really annoyed me. So when I gave him a Iron Wall Lamp gift guess what happens. He gives me the same Suit of Lights that he literally just told me that he doesn't want and he gave it to me again! 

Why does this game have to have so many duplicate items? Why can't it just be different variety of gifts if you get from your villagers instead of the same thing? Its so annoying when that happens!


----------



## Flicky

RoxasFan20 said:


> You know I really hate when villagers give you the same duplicate clothing. This happened to me just now. Colton had a thought bubble and when I talked to him he said "You know this Suit of Lights doesn't fit me anymore" then I told him to get rid of it. He does the stupid thing and just gives it to me and telling me how I am "lacking" a piece of clothing like that. That really annoyed me. So when I gave him a Iron Wall Lamp gift guess what happens. He gives me the same Suit of Lights that he literally just told me that he doesn't want and he gave it to me again!
> 
> Why does this game have to have so many duplicate items? Why can't it just be different variety of gifts if you get from your villagers instead of the same thing? Its so annoying when that happens!


This keeps happening with me as well - Judy will gift me a Sweatshirt, then Cherry will come running up to me with 'here, take my Sweatshirt'. Happens often with whatever article of clothing I receive that day. The RNG in this game could do with an update (but I doubt we'll see that, not at this stage). That, or the pool of items (particularly clothing) that villagers give you should perhaps be larger. I was receiving duplicates the very next day that my starters were giving me gifts!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

They should make it so that after you've been playing for a year, Wisp gives out a better reward because right now there's really no incentive to catch his lil wisps and give them to him. Gold ore would be nice. Even receiving IGB would be better.


----------



## Starboard

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They should make it so that after you've been playing for a year, Wisp gives out a better reward because right now there's really no incentive to catch his lil wisps and give them to him. Gold ore would be nice. Even receiving IGB would be better.


The only reason I catch his wisps is so I can finally get a System kitchen, since my store just won't have it for sale. If I'm lucky enough that he decides to give furniture, it's usually something I only don't have yet because I didn't want it. I wish you could actually tell him the specific item you want, I mean he's supposed to grant wishes or something isn't he? Maybe I'm remembering the old games wrong.


----------



## Bugs

Starboard said:


> The only reason I catch his wisps is so I can finally get a System kitchen, since my store just won't have it for sale. If I'm lucky enough that he decides to give furniture, it's usually something I only don't have yet because I didn't want it. I wish you could actually tell him the specific item you want, I mean he's supposed to grant wishes or something isn't he? Maybe I'm remembering the old games wrong.



From what I understand, even if you ask for an expensive gift, he only gives you items worth up to like 10,000

I can't remember how much the kitchen is but you might not be able to get it from Wisp unfortunately


----------



## Starboard

Bugs said:


> From what I understand, even if you ask for an expensive gift, he only gives you items worth up to like 10,000
> 
> I can't remember how much the kitchen is but you might not be able to get it from Wisp unfortunately


Oof I just looked it up and it's 130k. Well at least I can stop bothering. God this game just keeps disappointing me.


----------



## Corrie

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They should make it so that after you've been playing for a year, Wisp gives out a better reward because right now there's really no incentive to catch his lil wisps and give them to him. Gold ore would be nice. Even receiving IGB would be better.


I agree. I have stopped doing all the in game NPC challenges like Label, Wisp, Gullivarr since what's the point? I either already have the items or just don't care about the items. There need to be better incentive. I probably am just picky but still.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> I agree. I have stopped doing all the in game NPC challenges like Label, Wisp, Gullivarr since what's the point? I either already have the items or just don't care about the items. There need to be better incentive. I probably am just picky but still.


The only time I would be interested in the NPC villagers is if Leif comes or Redd comes, thats pretty much it.


----------



## King koopa

Corrie said:


> I agree. I have stopped doing all the in game NPC challenges like Label, Wisp, Gullivarr since what's the point? I either already have the items or just don't care about the items. There need to be better incentive. I probably am just picky but still.


Yeah, I keep getting the same things from all three of them. The rng needs to either be fixed or needs new items added to the pool cause this is ridiculous


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> I agree. I have stopped doing all the in game NPC challenges like Label, Wisp, Gullivarr since what's the point? I either already have the items or just don't care about the items. There need to be better incentive. I probably am just picky but still.


Wisp gave me 'new' items that I already had anyway. Pretty sure it wasn't even a different color variation either. I want to like Gullivarr's prizes, but I legit have been just getting clothes and not any piratey furniture like the barrels, cannon, ect. Don't get me wrong, some of the clothes in this game is nice, but I feel like they pushed the clothing agenda way too much in this game. Half of the game's content is clothes and color variations. And it makes the game feel bloated and shallow.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> Wisp gave me 'new' items that I already had anyway. Pretty sure it wasn't even a different color variation either. I want to like Gullivarr's prizes, but I legit have been just getting clothes and not any piratey furniture like the barrels, cannon, ect. Don't get me wrong, some of the clothes in this game is nice, but I feel like they pushed the clothing agenda way too much in this game. Half of the game's content is clothes and color variations. And it makes the game feel bloated and shallow.


The colour variations thing gives me the same feeling! What was wrong with getting Cyrus to customize the colours? Oh right, it wouldn't force players to pay for Nintendo Online.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Starboard said:


> The only reason I catch his wisps is so I can finally get a System kitchen, since my store just won't have it for sale. If I'm lucky enough that he decides to give furniture, it's usually something I only don't have yet because I didn't want it. I wish you could actually tell him the specific item you want, I mean he's supposed to grant wishes or something isn't he? Maybe I'm remembering the old games wrong.


If u still need a system kitchen I can give u one for free


----------



## Starboard

magicalgrrrlz said:


> If u still need a system kitchen I can give u one for free


Thanks heaps but I don't have Nintendo Online. I don't really care enough to subscribe and also don't really want to give Nintendo another penny for their ickiness lol.

At least waiting for it gives me a reason to play


----------



## Shawna

HappyTails said:


> Really don't like the forced seaport challenge in order for CJ to buy fish. Especially when he gives you a certain size fish and that size almost never spawns. I just sell the fish to Timmy and Tommy. Just to get a few more bells isn't worth the extra BS the game forces on me. See it's stupid crap like this that makes this game hard to fully relax and enjoy. Flick doesn't do this crap so why have CJ do it?


I feel you.  While it can be fun, I feel it should be optional.  Like, maybe you can get a reward if you do the challenge.


----------



## Flicky

TheDuke55 said:


> I want to like Gullivarr's prizes, but I legit have been just getting clothes and not any piratey furniture like the barrels, cannon, ect. Don't get me wrong, some of the clothes in this game is nice, but I feel like they pushed the clothing agenda way too much in this game. Half of the game's content is clothes and color variations. And it makes the game feel bloated and shallow.


So it's not just me then! For the past 10 or so times I've helped Gullivarr, I've received nothing but clothing. I really don't need 4 Pirate Bandannas. I agree that there feels like far too much clothing in this game, especially compared to how much furniture we got.


----------



## Starboard

Flicky said:


> So it's not just me then! For the past 10 or so times I've helped Gullivarr, I've received nothing but clothing. I really don't need 4 Pirate Bandannas. I agree that there feels like far too much clothing in this game, especially compared to how much furniture we got.


Seeing how all the clothing and all the colours appear in the Ables' store, I don't think villagers should be giving them as gifts so often. After a few months or so in, chances are if you actually like a clothing item then you already have it. Meaning almost everything they give you is something you're going to sell. And the balloons give clothes too which makes it worse. Having said that, I do love how many options we have and that they aren't locked behind trading.


----------



## azurill

I’m decorating on my second island using the wedding items. As much as I love the the new wedding items why did they change the color of them. The nuptial bell is pretty but I really wish it was the same colors as the other wedding items.



Spoiler: Wedding area


----------



## VanitasFan26

Starboard said:


> Seeing how all the clothing and all the colours appear in the Ables' store, I don't think villagers should be giving them as gifts so often. After a few months or so in, chances are if you actually like a clothing item then you already have it. Meaning almost everything they give you is something you're going to sell. And the balloons give clothes too which makes it worse. Having said that, I do love how many options we have and that they aren't locked behind trading.


Speaking of Trading, why isn't there a proper trading system in this game? This would be so helpful for the online considering that the only type of trading is Furniture Island Variant items.


----------



## xxcodexx

todays rant lol! so i wanted to get all the art work for the museum so i decided to time travel by two days when redd was in town. back and forth i went between the two days. ive finally gotten all of the items except for one of them. the problem? i must have time traveled at Least one hundred times between the two days to get all of the items, with the exception of the one thats left. if you do the math here, say you dont time travel and just get the items whenever redd is in your town *mine he only shows up once every 2 weeks if im lucky*, this process would take easily two years to accomplish, especially since redds shop sometimes has no Real artwork in it! thats just too long for one project. what was nintendo thinking when they did this one????


----------



## KimiyoCake

i... can't believe i had to resort to ebay to buy the sanrio amiibo cards TvT


----------



## LokiBoy

KimiyoCake said:


> i... can't believe i had to resort to ebay to buy the sanrio amiibo cards TvT



I just did the same earlier this week lol.


----------



## Moritz

KimiyoCake said:


> i... can't believe i had to resort to ebay to buy the sanrio amiibo cards TvT


I have the real ones...

Nearly every other card is fake...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I have the real ones...
> 
> Nearly every other card is fake...


And the scalpers are making it a lot more harder to buy Sanrio Amiibo Cards.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> And the scalpers are making it a lot more harder to buy Sanrio Amiibo Cards.


I know its not sanrio but my offer to any other amiibo to give you stands


----------



## TheDuke55

If you know where to look, it isn't that hard. Just don't be expecting them to be real, but they work just as fine and are a reasonable price.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

I just bought my amiibos off etsy if Nintendo wants money then they should've made an abundance


----------



## Bluebellie

They should make the drop item option the same order for all items. Usually the drop option is second option for most items , but then there’s a few, where it’s not. Every time I go drop medicine or fruits I always end up eating them 

It’s getting annoying decorating like this. 
I keep eating my candy also.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The sloppy furniture set was brought up somewhere else on this site and now I am just.. missing it so much! How could they not have brought in more of the original furniture sets from past games?! Sloppy, Polka Dot, Rococo, Astro, Sweets, Striped, the playing card one... I desperately hope they come back.

And where are my god dang daruma dolls?!


----------



## azurill

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> The sloppy furniture set was brought up somewhere else on this site and now I am just.. missing it so much! How could they not have brought in more of the original furniture sets from past games?! Sloppy, Polka Dot, Rococo, Astro, Sweets, Striped, the playing card one... I desperately hope they come back.
> 
> And where are my god dang daruma dolls?!


Yea I was disappointed when I realized how much furniture was left out. So much of that furniture would look great outside. Especially all the plants. I loved all the plants from the welcome amiibo update. It would be nice if they eventually brought it all or most  of it back.


----------



## inazuma

I really want more custom designs. More slots. But at least Its better than new leaf.. but still...


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I just wish rearranging furniture outside was easier to do than having to pick everything up and replace every single thing back down. I have a crowded city-aesthetic and trying to rearrange is a nightmare lmaoo. Also not being able to have different camera angles outside. Smh uwu


----------



## Moritz

You won't see me say this often as I think new horizons I'd by far the best game in the series...
But...

I've been playing new leaf again recently and catching fish is so much easier. The noises are just so much easier to tell apart.

I hate fishing in new horizons but have found a lot more joy in it in new leaf


----------



## TheDuke55

NewLeaf is probably my favorite of the series, but I can point out a lot of its flaws. You don't have to worry about pointing out a flaw in a game that you like or is your favorite. You're not going to love every single detail about it. It's not like you are betraying the game. You're just stating what could be better.

I hated that villagers in NL always put you to work. They pinged you for work and if you just wanted to chat they put you to work. I remember suggesting that villagers would have an option specifically for being put to work. Like 'I want work!' Which is I think originally from AC on the gc.


I really do hope they start to bring back more content to this game and that it just doesn't stop here or that Doug's reply is more than just 'new seasonal items' because I barely boot the game up now. I really want to, but if I don't dedicate my primary focus/gameplay to designing than I really can't get a lot of mileage out of this game.


----------



## Moritz

Moritz said:


> You won't see me say this often as I think new horizons I'd by far the best game in the series...
> But...
> 
> I've been playing new leaf again recently and catching fish is so much easier. The noises are just so much easier to tell apart.
> 
> I hate fishing in new horizons but have found a lot more joy in it in new leaf


I have a second one.
New leaf seems to be smarter when it comes to knowing what you want to pick up.
I'm always getting the wrong thing in new horizons but in new leaf I've yet to pick up the wrong item.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Moritz said:


> I have a second one.
> New leaf seems to be smarter when it comes to knowing what you want to pick up.
> I'm always getting the wrong thing in new horizons but in new leaf I've yet to pick up the wrong item.


Yeah I can agree with that. After going back to New Leaf the villagers in that game don't even tell you whoose "Lost item" is for unlike they tell you in New Horizons. I suppose back then it was suppose to be challenging but its just annoying just running around finding the right Villager. Not to mentioned they still keep asking to catch fish and bugs for them. I don't remember them asking you to do that much in New Horizons.


----------



## Etown20

The frame rate for the bug off is pretty laggy if you have a lot of outdoor furniture or flowers. It would be nice if the game would warn you that there might be lag/slowdown one you reach a certain number of items outside.


----------



## Bluebellie

I wish they would have kept the sunburn option. I know you can change to other tones of skin now, but I wish they would of included also the sunburning. I really liked it when I would play all day long and randomly wake up the next day with a full on tan lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I am just going to say this The Bug Off is RNG/Luck based. There are times I was able to catch a lot of bugs but then there are times where I only caught one bug and I didn't see anymore spawn. I mean seriously why is it so hard to catch bugs whenever you start the Bug-off event? This is why I prefer the Fishing Journey. I know most people like the bug off because its faster, but for me maybe I just have bad luck but whenever I do the bug off I have problems catching bugs due to them not spawning so often.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I still have yet to get a fly to spawn so I can catch it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## King koopa

Whyyy do rare beetles always fly away so quickly...once a golden stag flew away even though I was like 3 feet away from the palm tree


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Oh my god.. I forgot how much I hated the snow version of the hourly music. Nintendo, just because it's snowing it does not mean you have the right to add sleigh bells to the hourly songs. It's not Toy Day, Nintendo, it's nearly JULY, NINTENDO


----------



## VanitasFan26

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Oh my god.. I forgot how much I hated the snow version of the hourly music. Nintendo, just because it's snowing it does not mean you have the right to add sleigh bells to the hourly songs. It's not Toy Day, Nintendo, it's nearly JULY, NINTENDO


I just saw what Toy Day looked like in the Southern Hemisphere and I gotta say the Summer Season doesn't fit well with it. Its not the same without the snow.


----------



## AccfSally

I hate when this happens!




I hope it gets fixed, because this happened more than four times on my island. The villagers can't move around at all when they're standing on it.
I'll have to save and quit the game.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I can't catch the vampire squid. I've spent hours searching for it and have caught at least 8 full inventories of deep sea creatures looking for it. I've even caught several of the other rare spawns like the Gigas giant clam and the lobster. I'm beginning to think it just doesn't exist on my island.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Oh my god.. I forgot how much I hated the snow version of the hourly music. Nintendo, just because it's snowing it does not mean you have the right to add sleigh bells to the hourly songs. It's not Toy Day, Nintendo, it's nearly JULY, NINTENDO


Awww, but I love the snow version of the hourly music. That could be because I'm in the Northern Hemisphere and it is snow season when we have Toy Day, so the sleighbell sounds go well for me. But even in January and February I really like it. I actually have playlists on YouTube that I play when I go to bed, with nothing but Animal Crossing music, one for each season. I swear I'm not crazy, I just need some kind of instrumental music to help me fall asleep, and AC music is so soothing.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Awww, but I love the snow version of the hourly music. That could be because I'm in the Northern Hemisphere and it is snow season when we have Toy Day, so the sleighbell sounds go well for me. But even in January and February I really like it. I actually have playlists on YouTube that I play when I go to bed, with nothing but Animal Crossing music, one for each season. I swear I'm not crazy, I just need some kind of instrumental music to help me fall asleep, and AC music is so soothing.


If you enjoy it, more power to you! Honestly I play with the sound off most of the time anyway. Sleigh bells just equal Christmas time for me


----------



## Hsn97

It in makes me so angry that the game was so laggy for the bug off. I don’t even have that many items or flowers around in my town. Seriously Nintendo, if the game can’t handle having furniture outside why bother?! I’d prefer to not put anything outside and have a game that actually runs properly!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I seriously need to rant about this but I really hate the Campsite Random visits because of the Card mini game. I want you to know that the visitor is Skye, who I have been looking for, for quite a while now. I go and talk her and the RNG is just being mean. She kept on repeating her lines about camping, kept asking me to play a game to win clothing/furniture, and kept on rejecting my question for her to move in. After losing the card mini game like 5 times, I managed to win and the first villager she picked to move out was Raymond. I closed my game as soon as I saw his name pop up.

I tried again for the 2nd time, but the RNG was just being annoying. Once again repeated the same dialogue about camping and asking me to play a game for clothing/furniture. So I won the card mini game on the 3rd attempt and I crossed my fingers hoping she would pick someone else. Guess what? She picked Raymond again! So I had to close out the game again and do it over again. 

Now finally, the game decided to cut me some slack. I talked to her, she makes me play the card game for her to move in, and by some luck I won it and this time she managed to pick someone else and it was Whitney. Whitney has been on my island for a long time and I already got her photo so I managed to say yes to this and now Skye can move in. 

I can say that the Campsite Card Mini game is the worst thing ever to exist. Why did they think that this was a good idea? It causes nothing but pain and suffer when you're constantly trying so hard to win the game and pick the right villager to move out. This is the real reason I bought amiibo cards because at least when you invite them on the 3rd day you have control of which villager to pick to move out.


----------



## Starboard

It never really made sense to me why we can pick who moves out with Amiibo but not with the Campsite. I know the real answer is to encourage you to buy Amiibo cards but it's just weirdly inconsistent. Like a lot of the logic in this game. To be honest it feels weird to be able to pick who moves out in the first place, as if your villagers have no free will, but I can't say I'm complaining...


----------



## azurill

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay I seriously need to rant about this but I really hate the Campsite Random visits because of the Card mini game. I want you to know that the visitor is Skye, who I have been looking for, for quite a while now. I go and talk her and the RNG is just being mean. She kept on repeating her lines about camping, kept asking me to play a game to win clothing/furniture, and kept on rejecting my question for her to move in. After losing the card mini game like 5 times, I managed to win and the first villager she picked to move out was Raymond. I closed my game as soon as I saw his name pop up.
> 
> I tried again for the 2nd time, but the RNG was just being annoying. Once again repeated the same dialogue about camping and asking me to play a game for clothing/furniture. So I won the card mini game on the 3rd attempt and I crossed my fingers hoping she would pick someone else. Guess what? She picked Raymond again! So I had to close out the game again and do it over again.
> 
> Now finally, the game decided to cut me some slack. I talked to her, she makes me play the card game for her to move in, and by some luck I won it and this time she managed to pick someone else and it was Whitney. Whitney has been on my island for a long time and I already got her photo so I managed to say yes to this and now Skye can move in.
> 
> I can say that the Campsite Card Mini game is the worst thing ever to exist. Why did they think that this was a good idea? It causes nothing but pain and suffer when you're constantly trying so hard to win the game and pick the right villager to move out. This is the real reason I bought amiibo cards because at least when you invite them on the 3rd day you have control of which villager to pick to move out.


I agree with you. That mini game is the worst. I had the same problem yesterday and ended up giving up. I had Shep in my campsite. It took forever to win and when I finally did win he only wanted to kick out static.


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> Whyyy do rare beetles always fly away so quickly...once a golden stag flew away even though I was like 3 feet away from the palm tree


They just do that. I scared so many golden stags back on NL when I was doing the island grind. What I learned worked really well was to hold the net in the ready position (like you're ready to strike when you release the button) and just tiptoe towards the beetle every now and then. When I would see the beetle doing it's little animation wiggle, I would stop, and then resume when it became stationary again. For the most part, it was a surefire way to snag them without any hassle.


----------



## King koopa

Starboard said:


> It never really made sense to me why we can pick who moves out with Amiibo but not with the Campsite. I know the real answer is to encourage you to buy Amiibo cards but it's just weirdly inconsistent. Like a lot of the logic in this game. To be honest it feels weird to be able to pick who moves out in the first place, as if your villagers have no free will, but I can't say I'm complaining...


Yeah, it's annoying, especially if a villager you really want is in the campsite but chooses a villager that you want to keep. I feel bad for people who can't afford amiibo cards and instead have to do the campsite game the hard way. Also I wish there was a way to cycle through villagers that you can replace instead of havingto ask the villager to move again. For example, say spork wanted to kick tom, and you say no. So then spork asks to kick out static, then you say no, and so on.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I wish all the public works projects from New Leaf were carried over as items in New Horizons. There are a bunch I'd love to have back, but specifically the Flower Arch and Wisteria Trellis are the ones I really want. You'd think that those items would be included in a game featuring outside decorating, since those items are all meant to be outside. 

Also, it really annoys me that you can't store flowers (the actual plants). I don't want my beaches to be covered by flowers, and I also don't want to sell all my extra hybrids I don't have room for in case I want to decorate differently. But since there's no storage, I just sell them anyways and buy new ones when I want to decorate a new area or redecorate.


----------



## Solio

UUUUUUGH, how much I dispise the rainy season!
Dull, grey skies... Water everywhere, where it doesn't belong... A minefield of slugs on the walkways...Make it stop!
I'm already pissed off that it is raining all the time IRL, I don't need this in AC too! And lets not talk about those damn flowers spreading everywhere...
I've been trying to get back into this game after a longer break, but the rain is just such a huge turnoff...


----------



## Plume

All of my terraforming ideas are foiled by the fact that we can only have 8 inclines.


----------



## VernalLapin

-


----------



## CanuckChick

RoxasFan20 said:


> Okay I am just going to say this The Bug Off is RNG/Luck based. There are times I was able to catch a lot of bugs but then there are times where I only caught one bug and I didn't see anymore spawn. I mean seriously why is it so hard to catch bugs whenever you start the Bug-off event? This is why I prefer the Fishing Journey. I know most people like the bug off because its faster, but for me maybe I just have bad luck but whenever I do the bug off I have problems catching bugs due to them not spawning so often.


A tip: @RoxasFan20 You can use the rotten turnips for ants during the Bug Off, though they won't spawn if your gates are open or hosting friends for the event.

I hear ya on this, my islands has a lot of bugs on any given day.  When that timer starts, they'd disappear and I'm lucky if I find 3, very annoying!



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I still have yet to get a fly to spawn so I can catch it. What am I doing wrong?


@Millysaurusrexjr  They're very easy to scare off, try to put your trash somewhere you won't accidentally run by or forgot, so you can sneak up on it. They're def not like the rotten turnips which will attract the ants right away.  The flies took me several weeks to spot and I had to relocate the trash to the beach since I'm more careful walking there and it's easier to spot the flies (for me anyway).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## Roobi

The rooms of your house being so TINY! I loved decorating in New Leaf. Trying to make paths around the furniture was a nice challenge. Now, I can't even enjoy decorating at all. It becomes cluttered so quickly. Some of my rooms a still barely even decorated. I miss my cosy New Leaf kitchen ;;


----------



## maria110

I played the dang Bug Off for about 6 hours, long enough to earn the gold trophy and received only 1 spider web.  (I was able to trade for some here thanks to klx125.)  It was annoying to waste so much time and receive so many things I didn't want.  The RNG was not working for me.  I have a ton of toy centipedes and those bag type bug cages and butterfly walls and lady bug rugs. Ugh.  I still love Flick, but he was not making me happy with the swag.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

maria110 said:


> I played the dang Bug Off for about 6 hours, long enough to earn the gold trophy and received only 1 spider web.  (I was able to trade for some here thanks to klx125.)  It was annoying to waste so much time and receive so many things I didn't want.  The RNG was not working for me.  I have a ton of toy centipedes and those bag type bug cages and butterfly walls and lady bug rugs. Ugh.  I still love Flick, but he was not making me happy with the swag.


If it isn't too much trouble can I trade one of the bug cages with you?


----------



## maria110

magicalgrrrlz said:


> If it isn't too much trouble can I trade one of the bug cages with you?



Sorry, I sold them to the Nooklings.


----------



## Beanz

I know I talk a lot of crap about NH and treat the game like an unsuccessful little brother to NL/older titles. I love NH and everything new in the game, I know I'm going to sound whiny but I honestly wish they made the graphics like PC's or kept it like in the beta screenshots. The developers of the game must of worked super hard on NH's graphics and as good as those graphics are, I feel like it sucked out a lot of the Animal Crossing title's personality. I’m not asking the game to be exactly like older titles, I want the game to feel new but I also want it to feel like Animal Crossing if you know what I mean.


----------



## BlueberryDream

I've complained about this before, but I wish there was more furniture. I loved the public works projects in new leaf. There isn't enough out door furniture in new horizons. I wish they could start introducing way more larger outdoor items (different style bridges, new fountains etc).


----------



## maria110

I realized today that I love terraforming and waterscaping because it's relaxing.  You just go along for hours if you want and your tools never break..._unlike regular tools_.


----------



## Valia

the game is boring.. it gets repetitive, there are no big updates, not much stuff to unlock, and once you unlock everything, what do you do? talk to your cardboard cut-out villagers. when you get bored and forget you were playing, you get trash music to listen to, once you finish your island, in the next, what, 9 years? you're not going to be looking back with fondness, you're just gonna forget it ever existed.

tl;dr game is forgettable, if you put it down for a day, you stop playing for a year, music is bad, villagers are practically saltines.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

So from suggestions from users here I tried talking to my villagers more, because apparently they don't all repeat each other (Spoiler: they were literally repeating the same conversations I had yesterday and some of my villagers literally had exactly the same dialogue). But after a little bit, they got a purple scribble over their head and afterwards it _literally would not let me talk to them_. I love how New Horizons punishes us for trying to play the game!


----------



## Bethboj

pawpatrolbab said:


> So from suggestions from users here I tried talking to my villagers more, because apparently they don't all repeat each other (Spoiler: they were literally repeating the same conversations I had yesterday and some of my villagers literally had exactly the same dialogue). But after a little bit, they got a purple scribble over their head and afterwards it _literally would not let me talk to them_. I love how New Horizons punishes us for trying to play the game!


I’ve always hated that they seem to get annoyed at you for wanting to talk to them. I don’t remember this being a thing in the other AC games


----------



## Stikki

Bethboj said:


> I’ve always hated that they seem to get annoyed at you for wanting to talk to them. I don’t remember this being a thing in the other AC games


It definitely was in New Leaf.


----------



## Bethboj

Stikki said:


> It definitely was in New Leaf.


Ah, I spent most of my childhood on Wild World. I must have not played enough on NL!


----------



## Solio

It was in WW, too. But you had to _really_ pester them for them to get annoyed. Not after, like 2 conversations...


----------



## TheDuke55

Bethboj said:


> I’ve always hated that they seem to get annoyed at you for wanting to talk to them. I don’t remember this being a thing in the other AC games


This was a thing even in AC for the GC, but I feel like you had to be really on them 24/7 for them to finally tell you to go away. I personally don't like that after your first conversation they act like you are bothering them. I don't know if it's just lowkey bad translation with the English team or if they're just as 'anti-social' in the JP dialogue.



pawpatrolbab said:


> So from suggestions from users here I tried talking to my villagers more, because apparently they don't all repeat each other (Spoiler: they were literally repeating the same conversations I had yesterday and some of my villagers literally had exactly the same dialogue). But after a little bit, they got a purple scribble over their head and afterwards it _literally would not let me talk to them_. I love how New Horizons punishes us for trying to play the game!


They always did the squiggly lines thing to represent that they wanted to be left alone with all of the games. Possibly even Animal Forest+. I also was compelled to keep trying to talk to my villagers after others here talked about how great the dialogue is and that you have to get through the rough patch first. I was trying to get through that patch for months without any success and was even talking to them daily and doing friendly chores and presents for them to only be greeted with more rng garbage dialogue.

I've given up at this point and just talk to them like once every blue moon.


----------



## bestfriendsally

NINTENDO!!!!!    please give us some more custom design slots to at least give us 200 slots in all :<


----------



## King koopa

bestfriendsally said:


> NINTENDO!!!!!    please give us some more custom design slots to at least give us 200 slots in all :<


But I thought we did have 200...
Edit: checking back apparently we have 150 not 200


----------



## bestfriendsally

Koopadude100 said:


> But I thought we did have 200...
> Edit: checking back apparently we have 150 not 200



oh, we do? ... well, we need more, at least that many *200* :>


----------



## maria110

Just when I finally decided that I like the hydrangeas and bought a bunch and put them EVERYWHERE, they went out of blooming season.  Now hibiscus are blooming and I had to replace my hydrangeas with yellow hibiscus and it just doesn't look as nice with the color theme that I'm trying for.  The red ones don't look quite right either.  Ugh, shrubs!


----------



## HappyTails

It's funny how I had restarted my island because I wanted oranges because I'm naming my island a name in which oranges fit the best as native fruit. Normally I can care less about the native fruit but this time I do care because oranges fit the name.

but oranges don't want to make an appearance. Cherries and apples on the other hand love to keep showing up. Interesting how when you want something, it never shows up.


----------



## xxcodexx

i third that need more design slots thing. i want more than 200 too LOL


----------



## azurill

HappyTails said:


> It's funny how I had restarted my island because I wanted oranges because I'm naming my island a name in which oranges fit the best as native fruit. Normally I can care less about the native fruit but this time I do care because oranges fit the name.
> 
> but oranges don't want to make an appearance. Cherries and apples on the other hand love to keep showing up. Interesting how when you want something, it never shows up.


Yes it is. I had the opposite problem when starting my second island. I wanted either cherries or apples but only oranges or pears would show up. I gave up and now have oranges on both islands.


----------



## xxcodexx

you know, oddly enough every single ac game that ive played ive Always gotten apples as my town fruit. even in new leaf! and i created five different towns in that game and all of them were apples, and ive had two islands in this one, both apples LOL


----------



## CL4P-L3K

I finally started playing NH about two weeks ago. What's striking to me is lack of content that seemed to be in NL. The random island simply isn't interesting. Just seems like there's a lot less to do. I realize it's a deserted island, but I'd like to be able to build up to have Digby...Kappn....another island with actual activities...stuff like that. I love the new mechanics, so no complaints there, but it just seems like NL had so much more. I'm very underwhelmed by what NH has to offer, outside of the under the hood changes. Harvey's Island? SUPER disappointed when I finally went there.


----------



## Roobi

CL4P-L3K said:


> I finally started playing NH about two weeks ago. What's striking to me is lack of content that seemed to be in NL. The random island simply isn't interesting. Just seems like there's a lot less to do. I realize it's a deserted island, but I'd like to be able to build up to have Digby...Kappn....another island with actual activities...stuff like that. I love the new mechanics, so no complaints there, but it just seems like NL had so much more. I'm very underwhelmed by what NH has to offer, outside of the under the hood changes. Harvey's Island? SUPER disappointed when I finally went there.


Couldn't agree more. I still play NH because I started in april so there's still new items and recipes to discover each season. But I still play NL on the side and every time I play it just feels so much more complete. I really miss things like Main Street, The Roost, the PWPs, the island and meeting randoms online. Even the mini games. I especially miss the cosy feeling of an actual town like in the past games.


----------



## TheDuke55

Roobi said:


> Couldn't agree more. I still play NH because I started in april so there's still new items and recipes to discover each season. But I still play NL on the side and every time I play it just feels so much more complete. I really miss things like Main Street, The Roost, the PWPs, the island and meeting randoms online. Even the mini games. I especially miss the cosy feeling of an actual town like in the past games.


Yeah I still play both games and enjoy them both for what they are. But, the game couldn't even add a tool gauge for breakage when tool breaking is something you're going to do a lot. And that's like a business/gaming 101 detail that they just straight up ignored/didn't think it was necessary or just forgot. It got to the point where I don't even bother crafting new tools. I just buy a handful from Nook. If you make a core element of the game that grindy where people don't want to bother with it, you missed the mark.


----------



## Roobi

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I still play both games and enjoy them both for what they are. But, the game couldn't even add a tool gauge for breakage when tool breaking is something you're going to do a lot. And that's like a business/gaming 101 detail that they just straight up ignored/didn't think it was necessary or just forgot. It got to the point where I don't even bother crafting new tools. I just buy a handful from Nook. If you make a core element of the game that grindy where people don't want to bother with it, you missed the mark.


Yeah, I hate when tools break at a bad time (whitch is mostly). It's even more ridiculous that the golden tools still break. What's even the point of adding them then? The only reason I still craft tools is because I'm a completionist that wants to get the achievements done. But I always make sure to have a stash of bought tools ready if I can't be bothered to craft.


----------



## Jaco

Meh. I don't mind the golden tools breaking occasionally. It makes gold more valuable.


----------



## Bluebellie

Wall decorations never look good when I place them.


----------



## maria110

I decided to make a walled garden on my one island and customized many many simple panels to make stone walls around the cliffs.  There is also a modest waterfall in that area.  And I'm seeing lag.  Between the waterfall and all the items, it's probably unavoidable.  I was going to top the walls with butterfly models but it's probably not a good idea to put more stuff in that area.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

the fences not being customizable messes up so much for my design progress it's unbelievable. i wish they came in other color variants, I'm tired of waiting for this to be implemented.  most of the fences are brown it's so frustrating lmao
i miss perfect fruit being implemented, it made me kind of excited to have the native fruit that i did, or just feel like it actually mattered.
there still aren't enough slots to decorate the entire town; also the able sister's 'custom designs' stink, i wish we could replace those instead.
yeah actually decorating your island with a sufficient (imo) amount of furniture causes noticeable lag, which is unfortunate.
really frustrated with bushes in the game. I wish they bloomed at the same time of the year idk feels like im more limited and have to thing about the seasons when decorating which i really dont wanna have to do.


----------



## Bethboj

TillyGoesMeow said:


> the fences not being customizable messes up so much for my design progress it's unbelievable. i wish they came in other color variants, I'm tired of waiting for this to be implemented.  most of the fences are brown it's so frustrating lmao


This, and the colour of the wood fences don’t match the colour of any other wooden item in the game it seems. 
And then they show off a white colour variant of a wood fence in the release trailer for the damn game.


----------



## King koopa

I wish the white fencing shown in the trailer eventually gets added back as it looked great


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I think Harvey's Island should just already have every villager and every single item in every single variation already available. We can't take any of the stuff with us back to our island so why not?


----------



## JKDOS

Koopadude100 said:


> I wish the white fencing shown in the trailer eventually gets added back as it looked great



Having a hard time remembering, but didn't v1.9 or v1.10 data mines find something that could possible refer to fence customization? That could be the key to getting a white fence someday


----------



## Bluebellie

I have no inspiration left for the last room on my second residents house. I have completed all but one room. I love how all the rooms look, but I just can’t get the last room to connect.


----------



## PacV

I have to say it: I hate the villager interaction in this game. You get your dreamies and in consequence your excited to finally being able to talk with them and interact and by end the interaction is just to poor comparing with New Leaf.

1st time you talk with them in the day: Hi... Nice day isn't it?

2nd time you talk with them in the day: Wow, you're talking with me way to much! Go away you horrible stalker! Ew...

Sigh...


----------



## Croconaw

I really wish there were a mass delete option for letters. I hate having to toss them one by one. It’s a real pain, and I honestly have no idea why an option to mass delete letters hasn’t been implemented yet. It could be as simple as selecting multiple letters and pressing “delete all.” They have this option for selling items at Nook’s store, so why not for deleting letters?

Also, I agree that dialogue should be improved. The dialogue is stale.


----------



## skweegee

Croconaw said:


> I really wish there were a mass delete option for letters. I hate having to toss them one by one. It’s a real pain, and I honestly have no idea why an option to mass delete letters hasn’t been implemented yet. It could be as simple as selecting multiple letters and pressing “delete all.” They have this option for selling items at Nook’s store, so why not for deleting letters?
> 
> Also, I agree that dialogue should be improved. The dialogue is stale.


Mass delete was actually an option in the GameCube version, along with multi-drop (select up to 9 items in the inventory to drop all at once). It would definitely be nice to see those options return.


----------



## Croconaw

skweegee said:


> Mass delete was actually an option in the GameCube version, along with multi-drop (select up to 9 items in the inventory to drop all at once). It would definitely be nice to see those options return.


I forgot all about that. It’s been a long while since I’ve played the GameCube version. Stacking fruit could also be brought back. It’s a shame these features were even removed in the first place.


----------



## JKDOS

Croconaw said:


> I really wish there were a mass delete option for letters. I hate having to toss them one by one. It’s a real pain, and I honestly have no idea why an option to mass delete letters hasn’t been implemented yet. It could be as simple as selecting multiple letters and pressing “delete all.”



They could have at the very least let us delete the letters without first clicking on them. It's just so much slower than it needs to be.


----------



## maria110

Injured my neck and have not been able to play much ACNH.   Stupid neck!  Heal faster!


----------



## Moonlight.

i really wish there were either more bridges to choose from or you could change its color. i would kill for something like a white zen bridge (and of course white fencing lol) </3


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I just really love spending 25 minutes of my time at the ABD buying Nook Miles Tickets one by one. I don't wish it was more streamlined at all. Buying in bulk is for chumps.  Keep the struggle, Nintendo


----------



## Croconaw

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I just really love spending 25 minutes of my time at the ABD buying Nook Miles Tickets one by one. I don't wish it was more streamlined at all. Buying in bulk is for chumps.  Keep the struggle, Nintendo


This, and the fact you can’t buy in bulk at the Able Sisters. Why isn’t bulk buying a thing? People buy more than one item from the store in real life all the time.


----------



## maria110

When two shooting stars cross the sky in quick succession and you press "A", the game highlights or detonates (whatever the term is) the 2nd of the two stars.  It's so annoying.  I think it should detonate the first star first.  The way it is, it can be hard to quickly wish on both stars since the game chooses to detonate the 2nd one first.  Meanwhile, the first one falls out of range.


----------



## Alyx

The Spooky Tree is HUGE! There are few places I can put it!


----------



## Moritz

Alyx said:


> The Spooky Tree is HUGE! There are few places I can put it!


Its funny because if anything I wish it was bigger.
Around the size of a fully grown tree would be great XD


----------



## Alyx

Moritz said:


> Its funny because if anything I wish it was bigger.
> Around the size of a fully grown tree would be great XD



ah yes lol, understandable. I wanted to place it in my graveyard but it's very wide. It would be great if it were a bit narrower but taller. I really want some dead spooky trees.


----------



## Roobi

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I just really love spending 25 minutes of my time at the ABD buying Nook Miles Tickets one by one. I don't wish it was more streamlined at all. Buying in bulk is for chumps.  Keep the struggle, Nintendo


Yes. And I wouldn't even mind buying them one by one as much if printing the tickets + the dialogue wasn't so terribly slow DX


----------



## CL4P-L3K

Side rooms are too small. Let me make every room the size of the main room.


----------



## bestfriendsally

CL4P-L3K said:


> Side rooms are too small. Let me make every room the size of the main room.



yeah, please!


----------



## Stikki

Alyx said:


> The Spooky Tree is HUGE! There are few places I can put it!


Is it frozen tree proportions?


----------



## HappyTails

I got color locked into the worst colors in this game. I really hate the color locking, I really do. Even if you do have a subscription, it is tedious to find someone with the colors you actually want when you should be able to just customize the item.

My island doesn't even have a theme so I can honestly care less about colors but I'm angry on other people's behalf. I can make any color in this game work in my favor and if not, I just won't use the item, but people who have a theme for their island are being screwed over royally with this feature.

I'm also annoyed because this is obviously a way to force NSO on people and I've always hated those slimy practices. I understand Nintendo is a company but they don't have to be slimy and color locking stuff to force online trading (that you have to pay for) is slimy.


----------



## Moritz

I hate the fitness hobby.
I hate the glasses they wear. It makes them look so stupid. I try my best to avoid villagers with this hobby.

I recently fell in love with a villager and he has the fitness hobby. I really want him because he's so cool but can I handle the hobby? Why can't he have play or music as his hobby? They're the best ones


----------



## Sharksheep

I hate there's no option to reset your island and keep your catalog like in New Leaf. I'm doing my best to work with my river months and plaza but please I'll reset in a heartbeat if I could just keep my catalog.


----------



## -Lumi-

I want to place furniture diagonally please


----------



## Moritz

-Lumi- said:


> I want to place furniture diagonally please


100% Agree
Also diagonal paths to bridges


----------



## -Lumi-

Moritz said:


> 100% Agree
> Also diagonal paths to bridges



Yes! I was super excited when I got my bridge placed diagonally after a lot of trial and error with fixing my river - only to realize paths wouldn’t line up with it. So it just has no paths connected and I’ve had to be okay with it. :’)

I had a cute idea for my island and I went to to place one of the kids tents and I’m super bummed that it can’t be diagonal! It’s not the end of the world but it would look a lot better if it was diagonal. 

Also the placement of chairs really throws me off, too. I have to have chairs so far back from what they’re meant to be in front of if I ever want to sit in them! With benches/stools (anything backless) it’s not so bad because I can sit on it backwards and turn my character around but it really bothers me with the chairs.


----------



## Moritz

-Lumi- said:


> Yes! I was super excited when I got my bridge placed diagonally after a lot of trial and error with fixing my river - only to realize paths wouldn’t line up with it. So it just has no paths connected and I’ve had to be okay with it. :’)
> 
> I had a cute idea for my island and I went to to place one of the kids tents and I’m super bummed that it can’t be diagonal! It’s not the end of the world but it would look a lot better if it was diagonal.
> 
> Also the placement of chairs really throws me off, too. I have to have chairs so far back from what they’re meant to be in front of if I ever want to sit in them! With benches/stools (anything backless) it’s not so bad because I can sit on it backwards and turn my character around but it really bothers me with the chairs.


You really would think since the let us put bridges at angles they would let us make paths to them 
It seems so obvious


----------



## TheDuke55

Moritz said:


> 100% Agree
> Also diagonal paths to bridges


It'd be nice to be able to rotate furniture pieces outside that are on top of things like tables for example. It feels like an overlooked thing when we can do it inside houses easily.


----------



## your local goomy

Seriously, Isabelle's entire existence. Please, just shut up. My hand cramps from button mashing. 
No Gracie. Please, give me my queen. I want her to spit on me and force me to wash her car again. Devs please I just want Gracie back   
Like, I love Flick and C.J. and all, but as mentioned earlier in this thread, they purposefully replaced Nat and Chip to be more marketable.  And I really don't like all of the "partner" nonsense. Just put it one way or the other, devs. Are they together or not? I personally see them as just friends, mainly because pairing a chameleon and a beaver is just...strange to me. But seriously, I wish they'd bring Chip and Nat back. Especially my man Nat. If they made a plush of him, I'd buy that son of a bee sting in a heartbeat.
Of course, the lack of furniture. Like a lot of others, I'm mourning over the loss of the Rococo set and like all of the GracieGrace sets, but some others I miss are the Alpine, Sloppy, and Pavé sets.
I also miss the old Bug-off or Fishing Tourneys. Seriously, bring my old men and their tacky furniture back! C.J. and Flick can still show up and buy stuff from you, just have the oldies host the contests!
The bigger fish being thrown in plastic tubs. This kinda relates to all fish, I hate how cramped they look in there and hate displaying them because of that  It's a shame because I wanted to make an aquarium room but it just seems cruel. I also can't gift my villagers funky fish like sharks without feeling bad.
Crafting is honestly driving me insane. Now I'm at the point where if I hear that a game has crafting in it I audibly sigh and die a little on the inside.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I gotta laugh when I catch my cranky villager, Fang, inside Nook's Cranny and he marvels at how big the store is. Seriously? There are three items in front of you, an item to your side depending on season and the cabinet. It's the opposite of big, dude. Is there a section that the Nooklings have in secret? A no humans allowed area perhaps?


----------



## your local goomy

Just thought of a few other things last night lol

I guess this isn't particularly with AC and more with games in general, but I don't care much for the switch to gender-neutral characters. I understand why it's implemented and not saying it should be removed, but I just wish there was a way to choose. I don't care to be referred to as they/them, though it rarely happens. It just makes the villagers seem distant since the dialogue tries to avoid pronounces as much as possible.
Gullivarr's addition to the game. Gulliver already annoys me, but now we have another one to waste a visitor day when I could be getting someone more important. I really wish they made the pirate stuff a Pascal thing, kinda like they did in NL. INstead of getting a beloved NPC *cough* gracie *cough* back, we get what is basically a reskin. Dang it, I just want to shoot Gulliver's UFO down again.
Like others said, the lack of new villagers, but also, I think it would have been a great idea to ring back some other beloved ones that were scrapped. And by this, I'm practically begging them to bring back Aziz and Tarou, they would make me want to tolerate the jock personality SO MUCH MORE. Like, not to involve myself in the Raymond Wars, but I'm fairly certain that some returning villagers would have the same demand as Raymond does, especially from people who had them in the original games and miss them.


----------



## Starboard

HappyTails said:


> I got color locked into the worst colors in this game. I really hate the color locking, I really do. Even if you do have a subscription, it is tedious to find someone with the colors you actually want when you should be able to just customize the item.
> 
> My island doesn't even have a theme so I can honestly care less about colors but I'm angry on other people's behalf. I can make any color in this game work in my favor and if not, I just won't use the item, but people who have a theme for their island are being screwed over royally with this feature.
> 
> I'm also annoyed because this is obviously a way to force NSO on people and I've always hated those slimy practices. I understand Nintendo is a company but they don't have to be slimy and color locking stuff to force online trading (that you have to pay for) is slimy.


I wish more people would say this so Nintendo would feel pressured to change something! I'm surprised not that many people are vocally annoyed at all the trading (and paying) we have to do just to get the colours we need. Because to me it screams "taking advantage of desperate players for extra bucks" and it's just gross.


----------



## Croconaw

I really want diagonal paths to bridges! Or smoother diagonal paths in general.


----------



## azurill

Starboard said:


> I wish more people would say this so Nintendo would feel pressured to change something! I'm surprised not that many people are vocally annoyed at all the trading (and paying) we have to do just to get the colours we need. Because to me it screams "taking advantage of desperate players for extra bucks" and it's just gross.


My guess is most people like myself don’t think Nintendo will change their mind. I get they want people to get the Nintendo Subscription but color locking still doesn’t make sense since people would have traded without it. There is more to trade then just furniture.  If they really want more people to get the subscription I think adding in tortimers island and mini games would get more people interested.


----------



## JKDOS

Starboard said:


> I wish more people would say this so Nintendo would feel pressured to change something! I'm surprised not that many people are vocally annoyed at all the trading (and paying) we have to do just to get the colours we need. Because to me it screams "taking advantage of desperate players for extra bucks" and it's just gross.



I was just thinking the other day, wondering what Nintendo would do if we were more vocal and wrote up complaint Tweets and articles about this. I feel it's too late now though. This should have been addressed in March or April 2020. It would seem odd if people started to become vocal now. I have a very small amount of hope that if there is to be a new Nook's Cranny expansion some day, it would contain all the colors.

We have a customization mechanic, and yet, we can't even use it on furniture that have variations. Something's got to change.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I have no motivation to pay this game, it feels more like an obligation, and I find comfort in monotony. I'd be happy if they added the crappy balloon set from new leaf.


----------



## Croconaw

azurill said:


> My guess is most people like myself don’t think Nintendo will change their mind. I get they want people to get the Nintendo Subscription but color locking still doesn’t make sense since people would have traded without it. There is more to trade then just furniture.  If they really want more people to get the subscription I think adding in tortimers island and mini games would get more people interested.


I would’ve been more inclined to get the subscription if Tortimer’s Island were added. I loved that feature, and I’m not sure why they got rid of it. There weren’t any real problems with it aside from the occasional troll or two.


----------



## kayleee

Terraforming is very tedious, I am redoing my island and it takes FOREVER to terraform


----------



## Lullabynny

I miss the cozy small town feel of the last games. I still play New Leaf and I adore it, it feels like an actual quiet port village that I's honestly have no problem living in. 

This deserted island just feels...bland. It feels like it's trying to appeal to a more modern demographic especially with all the villagers out with their smartphones all the time and talking about popular online trends and all these apps and eugh.

Call me a gatekeeper or whatever I just havent liked this push Animal Crossing has been going to appeal to a more "general" demographic. The decorating and character interaction is about as deep as a mobile game, which I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to emulate. (i.e. the above "general" demographic) I know it started in New Leaf but it got 10x worse in Horozions.


----------



## JKDOS

TheRabbitWitch said:


> I miss the cozy small town feel of the last games. I still play New Leaf and I adore it, it feels like an actual quiet port village that I's honestly have no problem living in.
> 
> This deserted island just feels...bland.



I have the same feeling The best way I can describe it is: living in a house will walls vs living in a house without walls. One is more cozy than the other.

That and the fact that a deserted island doesn't leave much possibility open. I'd love Club LOL, but Club LOL doesn't sound like something that belongs on a deserted island. And since K.K. would perform there 7 days a week, it's like K.K. basically lives on your island. New Leaf's Main Street being a stop along a train route just fits better for that kind of thing.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I told myself I wasn't going to post here, but I have to express this. Since I've had the second island I've been restarting constantly trying to get different furniture variants. I've realized that this is such a pain to do, because I've been trying to get cute blue variants of the cute furniture. The 1st restart I got Red, the 2nd one I got Yellow, and now the 3rd one I got the white variant. I mean seriously what in the world? 

Furniture items should never be color locked. You be better off just trading to get these furniture variants. I know you can get them from Shaking Trees, Wisp, and Redd, but its RNG. I had to say this because this has been driving me nuts!


----------



## Flicky

TheRabbitWitch said:


> This deserted island just feels...bland. It feels like it's trying to appeal to a more modern demographic especially with all the villagers out with their smartphones all the time and talking about popular online trends and all these apps and eugh.


Yeah, it seems to be a trend lately - games that are designed to be a 'getaway from the world' shoehorning modern technology into them (even when they don't need it at all). Kingdom Hearts III was so jarring with the instagram loading screens and inclusion of a smartphone (really? All that magic and we get a crummy phone from this world? Why not a holographic phone from the future? Use your imagination already!). 

I've always hated it, I just want an escape from modern life, but they're getting harder to find it would seem...


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know there is another thing that bothers me. We have diagonal bridges, but why can't we build diagonal inclines? You can use the ladder to climb up diagonal cliffs thats no big deal, but seriously we should be able to make diagonal inclines. I am saying this because I made a well developed diagonal cliff on my island and yet I cannot put an incline because it only goes Up, Right, Left, and Down. No way of making it go diagonal.


----------



## Croconaw

Personalities shouldn’t be gender locked. It would be cool to have female jocks or males that are peppy. It’s not obscure for a female to be interested in sports.


----------



## Lt.Savior

I'm starting to get really impatient. I know Nintendo said some time ago they had something big still in store for ACNH. I think it was 2 months ago. But where is it? Sorry just had to rant a bit...


----------



## McRibbie

Lt.Savior said:


> I'm starting to get really impatient. I know Nintendo said some time ago they had something big still in store for ACNH. I think it was 2 months ago. But where is it? Sorry just had to rant a bit...


They said after E3 that "they're still going to add more new and fun activities", and when they announced the most recent update last month, they posted a tweet saying that more free content is in development, and more information will be shared in the future. The last update (officially, anyway) has seasonal items until the end of September. September's also usually when Nintendo Directs happen, usually in the first half of the month, so there's a good chance we'll get some news then, whether that's "surprise, we put some stuff in the last update that'll keep you until November, when THIS is going to happen" or "hey, angry AC fans, here's THIS, now please never ask us for anything again (until November, next update's then)"

So basically, I'd say sometime in the next three weeks.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish they had kept the villager "voices" the same as they were back in NL. They just don't feel right in NH, never have


----------



## your local goomy

Honestly, I feel like NH will be, for lack of a better phrase, a black sheep in the franchise, kinda like WW. Like, when bigger and (hopefully) better AC games come out, fans will look back and say "oh my gosh, this was my favorite!" Or slowly look down and say "oh...that one..."


----------



## peachmilke

your local goomy said:


> Honestly, I feel like NH will be, for lack of a better phrase, a black sheep in the franchise, kinda like WW. Like, when bigger and (hopefully) better AC games come out, fans will look back and say "oh my gosh, this was my favorite!" Or slowly look down and say "oh...that one..."


The game has so much potential, and I feel like what people ask for isn't crazy or hard to do really so I DO hope it'll end up being the "it was my favorite option". Like writing up some more voicelines for villagers might be time consuming, but they've definitely had enough time to do it. Idk just my rambling thoughts


----------



## azurill

peachmilke said:


> The game has so much potential, and I feel like what people ask for isn't crazy or hard to do really so I DO hope it'll end up being the "it was my favorite option". Like writing up some more voicelines for villagers might be time consuming, but they've definitely had enough time to do it. Idk just my rambling thoughts


This game definitely has the potential to be amazing. They just need to add some more content and it could be the best.


----------



## Plume

I'm getting bored of my island and want to reset, but I don't want to lose all my bug/fish catches and all the items I've accumulated. ._.

I wish there was an easier way to clean up/flatten an island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Plume said:


> I'm getting bored of my island and want to reset, but I don't want to lose all my bug/fish catches and all the items I've accumulated. ._.
> 
> I wish there was an easier way to clean up/flatten an island.


I know you may not like this, but its probably best just to get a 2nd switch and start over on a 2nd island. It sounds crazy, but its been helping me a lot lately since it gives me new ideas and new ways to make islands how I want them to be, while at the same time keeping my main island that has since been completed.


----------



## Plume

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know you may not like this, but its probably best just to get a 2nd switch and start over on a 2nd island. It sounds crazy, but its been helping me a lot lately since it gives me new ideas and new ways to make islands how I want them to be, while at the same time keeping my main island that has since been completed.


Unfortunately, that isn't an option for me. I should probably just bite the bullet and reset!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Plume said:


> Unfortunately, that isn't an option for me. I should probably just bite the bullet and reset!


I understand. You do what you feel works for you.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Plume How far are you exactly? I would think it would be better to try to flatten 1st and then go for reset if it just isn't for you. I don't know, I just wouldn't want to lose my time spent.


----------



## Plume

TheDuke55 said:


> @Plume How far are you exactly? I would think it would be better to try to flatten 1st and then go for reset if it just isn't for you. I don't know, I just wouldn't want to lose my time spent.


I've decorated pretty much my entire island, besides the beaches. Right now, my problem is finding the motivation to clean/flatten, which is why I think I might benefit from a reset.
I'm really attached to all the items and villagers I have, though, and also don't want to spend time re-doing the starting quests. Maybe some day, we'll get a patch so great that it'll motivate me to DO SOMETHING. :c


----------



## TheDuke55

Plume said:


> I've decorated pretty much my entire island, besides the beaches. Right now, my problem is finding the motivation to clean/flatten, which is why I think I might benefit from a reset.
> I'm really attached to all the items and villagers I have, though, and also don't want to spend time re-doing the starting quests. Maybe some day, we'll get a patch so great that it'll motivate me to DO SOMETHING. :c


If you do decide to go through with a full reset, you should at least hold onto to some of the stuff you don't want to lose. I don't get why they haven't added a feature akin to when Nook would pay a huge amount of bells for your town in NL and you'd be able to keep your catalogue and stuff. Like that should be a thing in this game and you'd be able to keep your diy catalogue to.


----------



## your local goomy

That's just the problem with this game. People are suffering from burnout so quickly. I seriously can't get an island that I enjoy for more than a few weeks before I reset, and now I'm at the point where I just put the game down entirely. New Leaf definitely gave me burnout, but not to this extent. It's a shame. New Horizons really does have the opportunity to be an amazing game, but Nintendo's not handling it well at all. There's already people getting their hopes up about a Nintendo Direct, but I personally wouldn't.


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> That's just the problem with this game. People are suffering from burnout so quickly. I seriously can't get an island that I enjoy for more than a few weeks before I reset, and now I'm at the point where I just put the game down entirely. New Leaf definitely gave me burnout, but not to this extent. It's a shame. New Horizons really does have the opportunity to be an amazing game, but Nintendo's not handling it well at all. There's already people getting their hopes up about a Nintendo Direct, but I personally wouldn't.


To Right. All this speculation people are giving are just the same ones we've been hearing. Its always "Oh maybe its the 2.0 update" or "Oh maybe Brewster will come" While for me I am just waiting on the QOL changes to this game to fix the annoying issues. Like for one I am sick and tired of always trying to buy stuff one by one. I seriously really don't get why they never added a "buy all" option. You wanna know something odd. When you buy turnips from Daisy Mae there is actually an option that says "Buy the max" and I have to wonder why wasn't this done when you're shopping at Nook Cranny's or the Nook Mile Shop? I seriously don't know how they messed this up.

As for the Direct. I would just take with a grain of salt. I already know there is rumors going around that it will happen, but there is a leaker on Twitter who says he may or may not know when its happen. Even still there is clickbait YouTubers still using the same hype and hope for this. Didn't people forget what happened with E3 2021 when the game was not showed there? This is why I will never trust speculations.


----------



## JKDOS

RoxasFan20 said:


> To Right. All this speculation people are giving are just the same ones we've been hearing. Its always "Oh maybe its the 2.0 update" or "Oh maybe Brewster will come"



The data miners have found evidence of the Café museum room in v1.10, and Café related dialogue in v.1.11 while this technically doesn't confirm Brewster, it absolutely does seem to confirm a Café. Also, there has been confirmation in the code for a v2.0.0 update. It's not speculation, just a matter of when. Whether or not any of these are coming this month or this year though are unclear.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> The data miners have found evidence of the Café museum room in v1.10, and Café related dialogue in v.1.11 while this technically doesn't confirm Brewster, it absolutely does seem to confirm a Café. Also, there has been confirmation in the code for a v2.0.0 update. It's not speculation, just a matter of when. Whether or not any of these are coming this month or this year though are unclear.


With all due respect I do understand that datamines are stuff that was in the game that didn't make it into the final, but at the same time. If you may remember there was datamines in the past that villagers did mention Brewster in their dialogue but since time has past and there more updates to the game it was since taken out. Why that happened still is up for debate. Until I seen confirmation from Nintendo and their Twitter account for the recent updates to this game, I will remain skeptical.


----------



## your local goomy

Like, I'm genuinely happy for the folks who do enjoy this game already and who the addition of the café would make very happy, but I think at this point NH just isn't the game for me. I really dislike having an island instead of a town. I'd much prefer something akin to City Folk, like going into town and such. I just don't think Brewster would bring me back to the game. Unless the next update is some crazy thing that adds a ton to the core gameplay, I'm just gonna stay away from it for the time being. I like that people are enjoying themselves. I just can't.


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> Like, I'm genuinely happy for the folks who do enjoy this game already and who the addition of the café would make very happy, but I think at this point NH just isn't the game for me. I really dislike having an island instead of a town. I'd much prefer something akin to City Folk, like going into town and such. I just don't think Brewster would bring me back to the game. Unless the next update is some crazy thing that adds a ton to the core gameplay, I'm just gonna stay away from it for the time being. I like that people are enjoying themselves. I just can't.


I know and I said it last year before I quit this site. I know people love this game and I understand they love it for what it is, but I think many others will agree that the game needs a big update. Not just Brewster, Kappa or any of the stuff people want, but something to bring back  everyone to the game. Even people like myself who played it last year wanted something "brand new" to do instead of all of these repeating events that we've played last year. I know its traditionally in AC fashion to repeat events, but even so all we got this year is just nothing but repeated events with minor updates and seasonal items.

I think from what I did restarting my 2nd island I figured out what the problem was. It was the lack of "Stuff to do" remember when Tom Nook was telling you what to do to invite KK to your island the first time. I noticed that he never tells you anything else besides then. Even back then I was hoping I would have stuff to do if he was to request a new job for me, but he never did. Which is why is "What should I do?" feature goes unused after you invited KK Slider. I think there should be more projects to do on the island so that way it gives us the motivation to keep playing and still keep making changes to our islands.

I know there is the argument that people play differently and this game was designed for mostly those who wanted freedom to do whatever they want and they can have all creativity, but for others who are not into designing play differently. Most people are not into the whole "Design" thing and just want to enjoy the island for what it is without changing it so much, but the problem is that the game encourages you keep designing and even if you got it to a 5 star rating, what else is there to do afterwards just restart and do it over again? To me I think that is just poor pacing.


----------



## your local goomy

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know and I said it last year before I quit this site. I know people love this game and I understand they love it for what it is, but I think many others will agree that the game needs a big update. Not just Brewster, Kappa or any of the stuff people want, but something to bring back  everyone to the game. Even people like myself who played it last year wanted something "brand new" to do instead of all of these repeating events that we've played last year. I know its traditionally in AC fashion to repeat events, but even so all we got this year is just nothing but repeated events with minor updates and seasonal items.
> 
> I think from what I did restarting my 2nd island I figured out what the problem was. It was the lack of "Stuff to do" remember when Tom Nook was telling you what to do to invite KK to your island the first time. I noticed that he never tells you anything else besides then. Even back then I was hoping I would have stuff to do if he was to request a new job for me, but he never did. Which is why is "What should I do?" feature goes unused after you invited KK Slider. I think there should be more projects to do on the island so that way it gives us the motivation to keep playing and still keep making changes to our islands.
> 
> I know there is the argument that people play differently and this game was designed for mostly those who wanted freedom to do whatever they want and they can have all creativity, but for others who are not into designing play differently. Most people are not into the whole "Design" thing and just want to enjoy the island for what it is without changing it so much, but the problem is that the game encourages you keep designing and even if you got it to a 5 star rating, what else is there to do afterwards just restart and do it over again? To me I think that is just poor pacing.


I guess what just bothers me is that it feels more like a generic design game than a true Animal Crossing game. Honestly, at this point, your villagers are just useless. At least in older AC games, they served a purpose and had more of a personality. But in NH they just seem to be puppets. It's just sad for someone like me, who enioyed being bullied in games like Population Growing and Wild World, to see games like NH and even NL. Befriending the villagers doesn't mean anything anymore because they're chronically nice. NH could function exactly the same without villagers, and it just doesn't feel right. Part of the longevity of older AC games was finally getting that villager who absolutely despised you to become your friend. Now, it's all about getting a 5-star island and decorating, which was something I never really cared for. In The Sims, I spend hours creating a family, then slap them in a pre-made house, for example. But NH seems like the opposite. You briefly create your island then spend the rest of the time terraforming and decorating. It's just not for me.


----------



## Moritz

JKDOS said:


> The data miners have found evidence of the Café museum room in v1.10, and Café related dialogue in v.1.11 while this technically doesn't confirm Brewster, it absolutely does seem to confirm a Café. Also, there has been confirmation in the code for a v2.0.0 update. It's not speculation, just a matter of when. Whether or not any of these are coming this month or this year though are unclear.


From the data mines I'm a very firm believer that the Roost is coming at some point down the line.
I actually believe it will be happening around November time because it fits the season season nintendo did say we would get something this year.

But it is also possible that even though evidence of the café has been coming in more and more through each update, Nintendo could still scrap the idea.
I highly doubt they will do that though.

So while I'm not sure I agree 100% that it's a matter of when, thinking the cafe will be coming is way above speculation at this point.


----------



## Croconaw

At least the Roost is confirmed to be a room in the museum. This will ensure there won’t be angry people who have to make room for it on their islands. I wonder what the Roost will look like. I’m speculating sometime in winter. Winter is cold (depending on where you live), and the roost serves hot drinks so you can warm up. It’s a perfect opening for Nintendo to slide this in.


----------



## Corrie

RoxasFan20 said:


> To Right. All this speculation people are giving are just the same ones we've been hearing. Its always "Oh maybe its the 2.0 update" or "Oh maybe Brewster will come" While for me I am just waiting on the QOL changes to this game to fix the annoying issues. Like for one I am sick and tired of always trying to buy stuff one by one. I seriously really don't get why they never added a "buy all" option. You wanna know something odd. When you buy turnips from Daisy Mae there is actually an option that says "Buy the max" and I have to wonder why wasn't this done when you're shopping at Nook Cranny's or the Nook Mile Shop? I seriously don't know how they messed this up.
> 
> As for the Direct. I would just take with a grain of salt. I already know there is rumors going around that it will happen, but there is a leaker on Twitter who says he may or may not know when its happen. Even still there is clickbait YouTubers still using the same hype and hope for this. Didn't people forget what happened with E3 2021 when the game was not showed there? This is why I will never trust speculations.


I'm just confused why they didn't have a quantity picker? Basic games have that. I'm no programmer but it can't be that hard to code?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> I know and I said it last year before I quit this site. I know people love this game and I understand they love it for what it is, but I think many others will agree that the game needs a big update. Not just Brewster, Kappa or any of the stuff people want, but something to bring back  everyone to the game. Even people like myself who played it last year wanted something "brand new" to do instead of all of these repeating events that we've played last year. I know its traditionally in AC fashion to repeat events, but even so all we got this year is just nothing but repeated events with minor updates and seasonal items.
> 
> I think from what I did restarting my 2nd island I figured out what the problem was. It was the lack of "Stuff to do" remember when Tom Nook was telling you what to do to invite KK to your island the first time. I noticed that he never tells you anything else besides then. Even back then I was hoping I would have stuff to do if he was to request a new job for me, but he never did. Which is why is "What should I do?" feature goes unused after you invited KK Slider. I think there should be more projects to do on the island so that way it gives us the motivation to keep playing and still keep making changes to our islands.
> 
> I know there is the argument that people play differently and this game was designed for mostly those who wanted freedom to do whatever they want and they can have all creativity, but for others who are not into designing play differently. Most people are not into the whole "Design" thing and just want to enjoy the island for what it is without changing it so much, but the problem is that the game encourages you keep designing and even if you got it to a 5 star rating, what else is there to do afterwards just restart and do it over again? To me I think that is just poor pacing.


The thing is, even for a "design sim" I think it's lackluster. The reason being is that why is terraforming so inconvenient to do? Why can't you have a bird's eye view like in the sims to build fences or do landscaping? Why do I have to move my character square by square?


----------



## azurill

Croconaw said:


> At least the Roost is confirmed to be a room in the museum. This will ensure there won’t be angry people who have to make room for it on their islands. I wonder what the Roost will look like. I’m speculating sometime in winter. Winter is cold (depending on where you live), and the roost serves hot drinks so you can warm up. It’s a perfect opening for Nintendo to slide this in.


I didn’t know it was confirmed to be in the museum. I would have rather had it as it’s own separate building. Or have it be optional if it’s inside the museum or outside. If it is actually in the museum and we do get it at least we would have it.


----------



## Croconaw

JKDOS said:


> *The data miners have found evidence of the Café museum room in v1.10,* and Café related dialogue in v.1.11 while this technically doesn't confirm Brewster, it absolutely does seem to confirm a Café.


@azurill
The post I quoted above indicates that the evidence found by the data miners suggests it will be in the museum. I definitely agree with you though. I would have loved the Roost as it’s own building.


----------



## azurill

Croconaw said:


> @azurill
> The post I quoted above indicates that the evidence found by the data miners suggests it will be in the museum. I definitely agree with you though. I would have loved the Roost as it’s own building.


Thanks  , that’s too bad.I now remember seeing that awhile back but didn’t realize it said cafe museum room thought it was  just museum room.  Was hoping they meant they were bringing back the  exhibition rooms from NL. Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Plume said:


> I'm getting bored of my island and want to reset, but I don't want to lose all my bug/fish catches and all the items I've accumulated. ._.
> 
> I wish there was an easier way to clean up/flatten an island.



I understand this feeling all too well. I got so burnt out of my first island that I had had since release day. So back in July, I bit the bullet and reset, and I don't regret it at all. It does suck to have to gain everything back again, but it didn't take me too long with all the trading and stuff I do.

I also had a trustworthy friend hold a bunch of my stuff from my old island to make it easier as well. 
But if you don't wanna lose everything, flattening can work too. I flattened my first island multiple times, and it did cure the burnout a little bit.


----------



## Stikki

RoxasFan20 said:


> Even still there is clickbait YouTubers still using the same hype and hope for this. Didn't people forget what happened with E3 2021 when the game was not showed there? This is why I will never trust speculations.


Omg this is soooo annoying! There was one youtuber (probably shouldn't name him) who I used to find was a trustworthy source, in the sense that he wouldn't use misleading titles and would really only talk facts and avoid speculation. But now he's slipped into doing the exact same as the others...whilst seemingly being on the verge of a breakdown if Brewster doesn't turn up soon, whilst refusing to accept that he might not hahaha. He's become a bit of a meme to me and the people I know irl who play acnh. Shame, cos he used to be a good source and seems a nice lad. But gosh hahaha


----------



## Moritz

Stikki said:


> Omg this is soooo annoying! There was one youtuber (probably shouldn't name him) who I used to find was a trustworthy source, in the sense that he wouldn't use misleading titles and would really only talk facts and avoid speculation. But now he's slipped into doing the exact same as the others...whilst seemingly being on the verge of a breakdown if Brewster doesn't turn up soon, whilst refusing to accept that he might not hahaha. He's become a bit of a meme to me and the people I know irl who play acnh. Shame, cos he used to be a good source and seems a nice lad. But gosh hahaha


I doubt it's the same one as this guy has always been awful for it, but the other day I saw a thumbnail for a new video that says "HUGE UPDATE!" next to a picture of blathers.

Considering we have had literally no updates to the game, I can only imagine this "huge update" is simply the fact the month/season changed. So there are different bugs and fish to catch. That you could have caught last year. Or time travelled to at any point in the year.

It really annoys me that these blatant click bait videos are still profitable, even though their reputation has been dragged through the dirt.


----------



## Stikki

Moritz said:


> I doubt it's the same one as this guy has always been awful for it, but the other day I saw a thumbnail for a new video that says "HUGE UPDATE!" next to a picture of blathers.
> 
> Considering we have had literally no updates to the game, I can only imagine this "huge update" is simply the fact the month/season changed. So there are different bugs and fish to catch. That you could have caught last year. Or time travelled to at any point in the year.
> 
> It really annoys me that these blatant click bait videos are still profitable, even though their reputation has been dragged through the dirt.


I definitely know the type you're talking about and have seen a bunch of videos with similar. Quickest way to get on my AC video blacklist is by doing things like that.


----------



## Croconaw

Stikki said:


> I definitely know the type you're talking about and have seen a bunch of videos with similar. Quickest way to get on my AC video blacklist is by doing things like that.


Pretty much every YouTuber is guilty of clickbaiting, but I’ve never seen more of it than with the game updates. You’ll see “HUGE UPDATE!!” but it’ll be one minor thing nobody cares about.


----------



## Snek

Ok, I just want to reiterate, if I haven't done so already, how much I HATE the tanks for the big fish. I really miss the NL oversized tanks for great whites and oarfish. I used to have an oarfish proudly decorated in my NL mayor's house. In NH...not anymore. Not these yellow tarp rescue tanks where you can't even see the fish in the normal angle. Whoever thought this was a good idea needs to stop having "good ideas".


----------



## your local goomy

Snek said:


> Ok, I just want to reiterate, if I haven't done so already, how much I HATE the tanks for the big fish. I really miss the NL oversized tanks for great whites and oarfish. I used to have an oarfish proudly decorated in my NL mayor's house. In NH...not anymore. Not these yellow tarp rescue tanks where you can't even see the fish in the normal angle. Whoever thought this was a good idea needs to stop having "good ideas".


I totally agree with this. I mean, the fish tanks in AC were always on the small side, but I never felt bad enough to not display them. I loved giving my villagers a huge fish like a great white or a sunfish, but now it just seems cruel. Fish aren't supposed to be in tanks like that...permanently.

Also, the ornamental goldfish bowl is nice, but it's difficult to see the actual fish.


----------



## TheDuke55

Snek said:


> Ok, I just want to reiterate, if I haven't done so already, how much I HATE the tanks for the big fish. I really miss the NL oversized tanks for great whites and oarfish. I used to have an oarfish proudly decorated in my NL mayor's house. In NH...not anymore. Not these yellow tarp rescue tanks where you can't even see the fish in the normal angle. Whoever thought this was a good idea needs to stop having "good ideas".


If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I feel the same way about how they moved writing letters to the airport and restricted you to having to write said letter all in one go. You know, instead of how it has always been. You could always go back and fix any errors, but nope, do it all now or kiss it goodbye. Dude who thought both were a good idea were probably one in the same.


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I feel the same way about how they moved writing letters to the airport and restricted you to having to write said letter all in one go. You know, instead of how it has always been. You could always go back and fix any errors, but nope, do it all now or kiss it goodbye. Dude who thought both were a good idea were probably one in the same.


Yea I used to like writing letters to my villagers. I don’t write as many because  of the changes. Now I only write them a few letters when they first get to my island until I can hand deliver gifts to them.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> Yea I used to like writing letters to my villagers. I don’t write as many because  of the changes. Now I only write them a few letters when they first get to my island until I can hand deliver gifts to them.


I only use the card stand post to mail my other self to the other island different variants of furniture, but yeah I will agree that sending letters is so watered down in this game. I remember villagers in the older AC game used to call you out in your letter when you don't spell words right.


----------



## Croconaw

azurill said:


> Yea I used to like writing letters to my villagers. I don’t write as many because  of the changes. Now I only write them a few letters when they first get to my island until I can hand deliver gifts to them.


Not sure why they got rid of Pelly and Phyliss to begin with. I missed the post office. It doesn’t have to be like real life where you rarely write letters anymore. Animal Crossing is an escape from real life, which is what this game was supposed to be — especially since this one was released during the lockdown.


----------



## azurill

RoxasFan20 said:


> I only use the card stand post to mail my other self to the other island different variants of furniture, but yeah I will agree that sending letters is so watered down in this game. I remember villagers in the older AC game used to call you out in your letter when you don't spell words right.


Yea. The villagers were harder on you if they letter was not correct. Spelling and if you didn’t end your sentences with the correct punctuationI thought it was funny.




Croconaw said:


> Not sure why they got rid of Pelly and Phyliss to begin with. I missed the post office. It doesn’t have to be like real life where you rarely write letters anymore. Animal Crossing is an escape from real life, which is what this game was supposed to be — especially since this one was released during the lockdown.



Yea I have no idea why why replaced them. They have been in all the games so it’s weird they are not there. I do miss the post office .


----------



## Croconaw

azurill said:


> Yea I have no idea why why replaced them. They have been in all the games so it’s weird they are not there. I do miss the post office .


I honestly feel like Nintendo rushed to get this released since it was during the beginning stages of the lockdown. I don’t think anybody expected for it to still be going on, so I doubt Nintendo expected it. Had they waited, I wonder how different things would have been with this game. Unfortunately, I don’t expect it to have been that much different.


----------



## your local goomy

Someone from another thread asked why getting rid of things present since the very beginning was such a bad thing...and to be honest, I can live without The Roost or Gracie or the post office. It would be cool to see new innovations...but New Horizons doesn't HAVE ANY. The letters are tedious, the Bug-Off and Fishing Tourney is watered down, there's one shop upgrade. Removing features isn't bad if they're replaced with something different.

I'm not trying to gatekeep or anything, but I just feel like New Horizons was made for people who have never played Animal Crossing before. Whatever it was, they definitely didn't have long-time fans in mind.


----------



## Corrie

azurill said:


> Yea I used to like writing letters to my villagers. I don’t write as many because  of the changes. Now I only write them a few letters when they first get to my island until I can hand deliver gifts to them.


I agree. I also liked using the touch screen to type. Now it's just so ugh to type haha.


----------



## azurill

Croconaw said:


> I honestly feel like Nintendo rushed to get this released since it was during the beginning stages of the lockdown. I don’t think anybody expected for it to still be going on, so I doubt Nintendo expected it. Had they waited, I wonder how different things would have been with this game. Unfortunately, I don’t expect it to have been that much different.


I wonder that as well. But yea I don’t think it would have been much different. They might have been planning for a slow release of things even if there were no lockdowns.



Corrie said:


> I agree. I also liked using the touch screen to type. Now it's just so ugh to type haha.



Yea if we at least had a touch screen it would better.


----------



## Corrie

your local goomy said:


> Someone from another thread asked why getting rid of things present since the very beginning was such a bad thing...and to be honest, I can live without The Roost or Gracie or the post office. It would be cool to see new innovations...but New Horizons doesn't HAVE ANY. The letters are tedious, the Bug-Off and Fishing Tourney is watered down, there's one shop upgrade. Removing features isn't bad if they're replaced with something different.
> 
> I'm not trying to gatekeep or anything, but I just feel like New Horizons was made for people who have never played Animal Crossing before. Whatever it was, they definitely didn't have long-time fans in mind.


Basically this. Imo, getting rid of things from earlier games is generally a bad idea. It's like you're going backwards. That said, I'm okay to take away something, only to replace it with something better: example would be ditching the PWP thing in NL with just being able to place whatever anywhere for free.


----------



## TheDuke55

your local goomy said:


> Someone from another thread asked why getting rid of things present since the very beginning was such a bad thing...and to be honest, I can live without The Roost or Gracie or the post office. It would be cool to see new innovations...but New Horizons doesn't HAVE ANY. The letters are tedious, the Bug-Off and Fishing Tourney is watered down, there's one shop upgrade. Removing features isn't bad if they're replaced with something different.
> 
> I'm not trying to gatekeep or anything, but I just feel like New Horizons was made for people who have never played Animal Crossing before. Whatever it was, they definitely didn't have long-time fans in mind.


I think it was one of those threads where I commented the same thing. That I didn't mind them getting rid of old content. But the idea is that they got rid of old content and didn't replace any of it. That's the main issue. The game is really watered down to what it used to be, unless you're really huge on designing.

The bug and fish tourney was such a big let-down. It's legit just Club Tortimer's fish and bug mini-game, but glorified.


----------



## your local goomy

I just feel like the devs were trying so hard to appeal to newer generations of gamers, and newer gamers in general...and that's a good thing to do...but at the same time I feel as if they didn't even consider the past fans. Cutting or getting rid of beloved characters is similar to Pokemon cutting iconic gen 1 Pokemon from the series. DIY is trendy, but imo a lot of the furniture in NH is ugly and there's no excuse for fan-favorite furniture sets to not be craftable or buyable. Heck, they could've even reused the models from NL and I would've been okay with that. And I keep saying this, but the game is so focused on designing that the animals feel completely optional. Tbh I'm surprised they didn't remove "ugly" villagers to make room for more cute ones.

Also, earlier in this thread, someone shared a twitter post of this person talking about how they were getting harassed by a smug villager? To be honest, I always thought that the smugs were charming and goofy with their flirtatious personality, but I fear that by the next AC installment the villagers will all have the personality of cardboard.


----------



## Croconaw

your local goomy said:


> To be honest, I always thought that the smugs were charming and goofy with their flirtatious personality, but I fear that *by the next AC installment the villagers will all have the personality of cardboard.*


I wonder how many fans would consider purchasing the next installment of Animal Crossing, considering the monstrosity that is New Horizons. It’s not a bad game, but it’s way different than it’s predecessors.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I wonder how many fans would consider purchasing the next installment of Animal Crossing, considering the monstrosity that is New Horizons. It’s not a bad game, but it’s way different than it’s predecessors.


I'm just one person but you bet that I'm waiting and doing research before I buy a new AC game. If I had known this AC was just a glorified designer sim, I wouldn't have wanted it.


----------



## JKDOS

your local goomy said:


> The letters are tedious,



The mailbox in New Horizons is definitely  a step up from how it worked in past games, but sending mail is 20 steps down. It takes so long to send 1 letter, that after sending 1, I don't feel like sending anymore. In the past games, you could just buy a pack of stationary, write up a bunch of letters and then hand them all off at once to the post office. Even if they were to take up inventory space, I'd like to be able to buy stationary in New Horizons and just dump them on Orville when ready to send.


----------



## Corrie

JKDOS said:


> The mailbox in New Horizons is definitely  a step up from how it worked in past games, but sending mail is 20 steps down. It takes so long to send 1 letter, that after sending 1, I don't feel like sending anymore. In the past games, you could just buy a pack of stationary, write up a bunch of letters and then hand them all off at once to the post office at once. Even if they were to take up inventory space, I'd like to be able to buy stationary in New Horizons and just dump them on Orville when ready to send.


Agreed! Like, why the change to make things more inconvenient? That goes with ordering stuff too. Why the pathetic max of 5 a day? I remember in WW I could order tons, I'd just have to clear my mailbox to make room.


----------



## Croconaw

JKDOS said:


> The mailbox in New Horizons is definitely  a step up from how it worked in past games, but sending mail is 20 steps down. It takes so long to send 1 letter, that after sending 1, I don't feel like sending anymore. In the past games, you could just buy a pack of stationary, write up a bunch of letters and then hand them all off at once to the post office at once. Even if they were to take up inventory space, I'd like to be able to buy stationary in New Horizons and just dump them on Orville when ready to send.


I agree. The lack of a touchscreen really threw me for a loop. It’s annoying to even type out during WiFi. I also forget sometimes how to even bring up the keyboard. I’ve had to search up a tutorial on google. I think a touchscreen would be an obvious choice, but I guess not.


----------



## JKDOS

Corrie said:


> Agreed! Like, why the change to make things more inconvenient? That goes with ordering stuff too. Why the pathetic max of 5 a day? I remember in WW I could order tons, I'd just have to clear my mailbox to make room.



On top of that, you could get your mail twice a day. It was so nice to order some catalogue items and look forward to receiving them later in the evening.


----------



## Moritz

Croconaw said:


> I wonder how many fans would consider purchasing the next installment of Animal Crossing


I know I would without hesitation 
I actually love all of the changes currently being discussed.
Like the bug off is way better and I no longer have the clunky way of writing letters like in past games.

The only thing so far I have agreed with being a downgrade is the fish containers.
They used to look like display cases and now lots of them look like temporary housing while you wait to put them in in real tank. Not something you want to put on display


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> Agreed! Like, why the change to make things more inconvenient? That goes with ordering stuff too. Why the pathetic max of 5 a day? I remember in WW I could order tons, I'd just have to clear my mailbox to make room.


The “five items per day” is ridiculous. This game is so obsessed with decorating, I thought Nintendo would’ve jumped on allowing players to order more items. Now it takes about a whole week to order 30 items? That’s crazy to think about.


----------



## Corrie

JKDOS said:


> On top of that, you could get your mail twice a day. It was so nice to order some catalogue items and look forward to receiving them later in the evening.


Yeah! That too! I looooved that! It made redoing my rooms in my house so much better. 
But nope, they decided to take that away and make things more time consuming in order to hide the fact that there's a strong lack of content. 
I'm not salty or anything lol.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 3, 2021



Croconaw said:


> The “five items per day” is ridiculous. This game is so obsessed with decorating, I thought Nintendo would’ve jumped on allowing players to order more items. Now it takes about a whole week to order 30 items? That’s crazy to think about.


For real. The game's a designer game essentially, but yet, everything in the game goes against the player's desire to design. 5 orders per day, terraforming manually 1 square at a time, bare bones furniture and items, no bird's eye view style to lay down anything like fencing (or even terraform for that matter), no bulk crafting...

I don't get it.


----------



## JKDOS

Croconaw said:


> I wonder how many fans would consider purchasing the next installment of Animal Crossing





Moritz said:


> I know I would without hesitation



I would too. While I am unhappy with some steps NH has taken, I've been a big fan of the series since the release of Wild World. It's about the only franchise I look forward to with each Nintendo Console/Handheld release. Every AC game leaves me wanting more.


----------



## Croconaw

I would definitely pick up the next installment of Animal Crossing, no question. I look forward to every mainline iteration of this game.


----------



## azurill

Croconaw said:


> I wonder how many fans would consider purchasing the next installment of Animal Crossing,


 I might look into it a bit more. I bought NH without looking much up since I wanted to be surprised and find things out as I went. I probably will get the next one.


----------



## Snek

Croconaw said:


> The “five items per day” is ridiculous. This game is so obsessed with decorating, I thought Nintendo would’ve jumped on allowing players to order more items. Now it takes about a whole week to order 30 items? That’s crazy to think about.



The five items per day...don't get me started on this! This is why I time travel. Time traveling helps me get the items I need when I need them. Do they expect us to make 1 library wall in 2 days? I guess they do...its ridiculous like you said. If they honestly wanted to make a game for AC fans doing things like this won't help them.


----------



## Croconaw

Snek said:


> The five items per day...don't get me started on this! This is why I time travel. Time traveling helps me get the items I need when I need them. Do they expect us to make 1 wooden bookshelf in 2 days? I guess they do...its ridiculous like you said. If they honestly wanted to make a game for AC fans doing things like this won't help them.


Trust me, I also time travel. I always have in every Animal Crossing game, and that’s just the way I play. I stockpile on books whenever I see them in Nook’s shop, because the five items per day is ridiculous when it comes to books. It’s ridiculous period.


----------



## Snek

Croconaw said:


> Trust me, I also time travel. I always have in every Animal Crossing game, and that’s just the way I play. I stockpile on books whenever I see them in Nook’s shop, because the five items per day is ridiculous when it comes to books. It’s ridiculous period.



Its hard for me to see anyone _not_ time travelling. From ordering books, magazines, etc to farming Redd and Gulliver items to moving out villagers. Time travelling seems to be the only way for me to play this game. I get it that they want to time lock holidays but at the same time it restrict players like me from enjoying a game that for intents and purposes still seems like its missing a lot of content and features.


----------



## Corrie

Snek said:


> Its hard for me to see anyone _not_ time travelling. From ordering books, magazines, etc to farming Redd and Gulliver items to moving out villagers. Time travelling seems to be the only way for me to play this game. I get it that they want to time lock holidays but at the same time it restrict players like me from enjoying a game that for intents and purposes still seems like its missing a lot of content and features.


This is why I found the whole anti time travel debate a year ago hilarious. It's almost impossible to not want to time travel, unless you have _amazing_ patience. In that case, then congrats cause I am not like that lol.


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> This is why I found the whole anti time travel debate a year ago hilarious. It's almost impossible to not want to time travel, unless you have _amazing_ patience. In that case, then congrats cause I am not like that lol.


I’ve always wanted to not time travel, but I don’t think I’d last more than a week. I think it’s become a crucial part of this game. I don’t have the patience to wait in general.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I’ve always wanted to not time travel, but I don’t think I’d last more than a week. I think it’s become a crucial part of this game. I don’t have the patience to wait in general.


For sure. They say it's not "intended to be played that way" or whatever, but yet, the games says otherwise.


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> For sure. They say it's not "intended to be played that way" or whatever, but yet, the games says otherwise.


“Actions speak louder than words” makes perfect sense. I feel that Nintendo is almost encouraging time traveling with the way they made this game. They took it out of the game itself and made it possible *only* by adjusting the system clock, but it’s almost necessary.


----------



## JKDOS

Croconaw said:


> They took it out of the game itself and made it possible *only* by adjusting the system clock, but it’s almost necessary.



I feel this was done for 2 reasons.

1. In the past, you could put your game cartridge in a different system, and if that system had a different date, you could mess up your town. So the game would verify the current date and time before you loaded your save.

2. When your system ran out of batteries, it would lose the time and go back to the date 1/1/2000 or something like that.

Since your save can only exist on 1 Switch at a time, and the Switch can sync time with the internet, it makes it highly unlikely you start the game one day and wonder why it's January 1st 2000.


----------



## Canesvenatici

More about the switch than the game I suppose- but i am *so* very upset that your island is saved to your console and not your game- I just lost my island due to an accidental wipe in a game store when I was getting my console fixed and now hours and hours of my times been wasted and ill have to start from scratch- why cant we save to our gamecard - it would save people buying extra switches for second islands too!


----------



## your local goomy

Canesvenatici said:


> More about the switch than the game I suppose- but i am *so* very upset that your island is saved to your console and not your game- I just lost my island due to an accidental wipe in a game store when I was getting my console fixed and now hours and hours of my times been wasted and ill have to start from scratch- why cant we save to our gamecard - it would save people buying extra switches for second islands too!


Oh, no! I'm assuming the backup feature didn't work? But yeah, I hear you. I know they want families and stuff to play together...but I have zero family or friends who play animal crossing :/


----------



## JKDOS

Canesvenatici said:


> More about the switch than the game I suppose- but i am *so* very upset that your island is saved to your console and not your game- I just lost my island due to an accidental wipe in a game store when I was getting my console fixed and now hours and hours of my times been wasted and ill have to start from scratch- why cant we save to our gamecard - it would save people buying extra switches for second islands too!



If you had island backups enable, it's not too late to get it back, provided you haven't enabled them for your new island


----------



## kappnfangirl

I know people put a strong emphasis on the lack of Brewster in the community but I believe that we are in dire need of shop upgrades. The previous iterations had several shop upgrades over time and the lack of this in NH is very noticeable. Shop upgrades mean more stock and different items, travelling npc’s becoming permanent like Leif and Labelle and Kicks and introduce Gracie. In addition, this would be a great way to add in the missing furniture series which the game really needs.

Overall, new horizons simply feels unfinished…I love the game but there’s so much wasted potential.


----------



## TheDuke55

Snek said:


> Its hard for me to see anyone _not_ time travelling. From ordering books, magazines, etc to farming Redd and Gulliver items to moving out villagers. Time travelling seems to be the only way for me to play this game. I get it that they want to time lock holidays but at the same time it restrict players like me from enjoying a game that for intents and purposes still seems like its missing a lot of content and features.


I'm pretty sure that NH's launch was the biggest I ever saw the TT debate. It was always there, but never to this extent. I think a lot of them were bandwagon fad jumpers who simply got into the game because of its social media craze on top of the pandemic lockdown. They would had otherwise never gotten into the game and were gate-keeping it even though they literally were new to the series. 

If NH is your first game, that's cool. No disrespect there. This is simply to those gate-keepers on TT who just had no chill. Because most of us through the series just respected each other if we TTed, played it by the clock, or played in between. Notice how the TT debate is pretty much calmed down to what it used to be? The fad jumpers jumped to the next game.


----------



## King koopa

kappnfangirl said:


> Overall, new horizons simply feels unfinished…I love the game but there’s so much wasted potential.


I agree. I mean, clearly Nintendo worked hard to make this game good, but I think they went too far by taking too many things out with lackluster or no replacement. You can still have animal crossing like that, but maybe have extra functions that what you took out didn't have. For example, the bug off and fishing tourney could be made into a contest again, so the villager dialogue would make sense. While I definitely don't hate new horizons, I feel as if they added more to the game to make it feel less stale. Even just a quick message from isabelle talking about the island anniversary would be great, as poor Isabelle went from a hardworking secretary who always did her best to help, from a shell of her former self who just helps Tom nook and gives announcements. Her dialog has gotten really bland, and it makes her slightly annoying.


----------



## Snek

I wasn't trying to stoke another TT debate. I was simply stating how difficult it is to play the game from my perspective without TT'ing. Its fine if someone wants to play it by real time, but for some people that play-style doesn't appeal to them. 



TheDuke55 said:


> *If NH is your first game, that's cool.* No disrespect there. This is simply to those gate-keepers on TT who just had no chill. Because most of us through the series just respected each other if we TTed, played it by the clock, or played in between. Notice how the TT debate is pretty much calmed down to what it used to be? The fad jumpers jumped to the next game.



Is this directed at me?? NH isn't my first AC game I got into the AC series around NL and have been playing ever since. Again...I was pointing out how ordering 5 items on the Nook Shop was ridiculous and that it encouraged me to TT to get the items that I needed. If you like playing AC without TT'ing thats cool.


----------



## TheDuke55

Not directed to anyone. Just people who started with NH. Because I don't want them reading my post and thinking I am lumping them all together or looking to be mean spirited ect. I just added to what you said. That's all.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> Just people who started with NH. Because I don't want them reading my post and thinking I am lumping them all together or looking to be mean spirited ect.


I will admit, that even though I am not a new player, it did come across to me as rather... well not mean spirited, but slightly derogatory to players who started with new horizons.
It sounded like you were saying that those who started with new horizons and found it through social media where just 


TheDuke55 said:


> bandwagon fad jumpers who simply got into the game because of its social media craze on top of the pandemic lockdown



And when you said they


TheDuke55 said:


> were gate-keeping it even though they literally were new to the series


To me this comes across as saying that their opinions on the game are less valid than other players who had played other entries in the series first

And then lastly, saying the issues within the community were due to newer players, seems rather harsh.

It all just felt rather otherising to me.

I'm not saying this to be mean or anything, just that I'm not sure that your intent came across as well as you'd hoped.


----------



## VanitasFan26

As a Time Traveler myself, I know sometimes it can be boring when there is nothing much going on in the game, I time travel because whenever I order stuff on the Nook Shopping it takes a day for it to be mailed to the mailbox, also I go ahead of 15 days just to kick out a villager, and then sometimes if I feel like going back and replaying events I can just time travel backwards.

With due respect I know people prefer to play without time traveling thats fine they can play however they want. I do not agree that people should shame others for time traveling because it comes off as an insult. I seen it happened last year in the community and I think the argument has since died down. There will be days that I feel like time traveling when I want to get something done or sometimes I may not want to time travel and actually take my time with the game. I know what my limits are so I don't let the time traveling bother me too much.


----------



## your local goomy

I just wish terraforming wasn't so difficult. I've always wanted to make an island based off of 1800s Spain, but I just can't find the willpower to do so because I can't terraform for the life of me. I can't even decorate.


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm talking about the vicious time travel debates where people were hard-core anti timetravel. It was bigger in this game than any other time. And they often weren't kind to others about it. I may have missed it with the other games. It was there, but I never saw it to such an extent. I don't care if this is someone's game they started off with. But if someone is going to dictate how new or old players should be playing the game, that is gate-keeping.

But we'll just have to agree to disagree.



your local goomy said:


> I just wish terraforming wasn't so difficult. I've always wanted to make an island based off of 1800s Spain, but I just can't find the willpower to do so because I can't terraform for the life of me. I can't even decorate.


I would be fine with even a QoL update on terraforming to simply give us a cursor/marker where our tools are going to be aiming. It's kind of weird they didn't think to add something like that.


----------



## Canesvenatici

your local goomy said:


> Oh, no! I'm assuming the backup feature didn't work? But yeah, I hear you. I know they want families and stuff to play together...but I have zero family or friends who play animal crossing :/


I didnt actually know it was that was an option until it was too late!  - I will definitely be enabling it this time round though cant deal with losing another island  (and right?? Then they also seperated  it so you cant *even* play with friends ect online without the pass too )


----------



## your local goomy

TheDuke55 said:


> would be fine with even a QoL update on terraforming to simply give us a cursor/marker where our tools are going to be aiming. It's kind of weird they didn't think to add something like that.


I know that I compare this game to The Sims a lot, but honestly, I think they had The Sims in mind when developing New Horizons. The terraforming in The Sims is at least simple and enjoyable, I'm still not the best at it, but I can at least look at something I did and be happy with it. With New Horizons, the terraforming is so difficult for me that I constantly mess up and never feel content with what I did. Don't even get me started on when you're trying to work and a villager sits in the spot you're working on and won't move. -


----------



## TheDuke55

your local goomy said:


> I know that I compare this game to The Sims a lot, but honestly, I think they had The Sims in mind when developing New Horizons. The terraforming in The Sims is at least simple and enjoyable, I'm still not the best at it, but I can at least look at something I did and be happy with it. With New Horizons, the terraforming is so difficult for me that I constantly mess up and never feel content with what I did. Don't even get me started on when you're trying to work and a villager sits in the spot you're working on and won't move. -


lol I used to have my villagers do that all the time. I don't know why, but it felt like they were programmed to home in on you because it happened all the time when I donned the hardhat.

But honestly, I have the most trouble terraforming rivers. Like all the time. I try to make nice curves and shave a bit off and happen to wipe out the entire area I had just done or end up covering it all up due to the weird gap patterns.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> lol I used to have my villagers do that all the time. I don't know why, but it felt like they were programmed to home in on you because it happened all the time when I donned the hardhat.


I think in general villagers are programmed to come hang out with you if you're in an area where no one is. Probably to make the island feel more lively.
Problem is, when you're trying to build cliffs, youre going to be in one area a while, and lively isn't something you want XD


TheDuke55 said:


> But honestly, I have the most trouble terraforming rivers. Like all the time. I try to make nice curves and shave a bit off and happen to wipe out the entire area I had just done or end up covering it all up due to the weird gap patterns.


I really love terraforming in this game for how simple and easy it is to make whatever you want. The rules are simple and yet give so much freedom.... but...
I really hope the next game in the series has a little transparent box thingy in front of you to show an outline of what will happen if you press A.
When making cliffs it's not such a big deal as you're either going to build up a cliff, or if you're facing the wrong way accidentally tear one down.

But with rivers... if you get the angle your facing wrong... yeah, you make the wrong thing, have to fill it in, and then try again. Possibly several times.

I say next game as I'm doubtful they would add it to this one. But if they ever did I would be very grateful


----------



## TheDuke55

@Moritz Yeah that was what kept happening to me. All I wanted was to smooth out a tiny little curve in the river so it didn't look so blocky and choppy and it was torture lol. I finally managed to get it right, but then something else looked wrong so I tried to fix that and would undo the perfect curve.


----------



## your local goomy

It's why if I decide to play New Horizons again, I'm just going to stay away from island designer. I just stink at terraforming and it adds a lot of unwanted stress to my life. I probably won't even buy the permits unless we get some magical update that actually makes terraforming tolerable. But I'll take new characters or something like a farming mechanic over terraforming any day. Especially if said character happens to be Gracie.


----------



## Snek

your local goomy said:


> But I'll take new characters or something like a *farming mechanic* over terraforming any day. Especially if said character happens to be Gracie.



Still waiting on those vegetables from the datamine! 

You know...I was so sure last year that they were going to introduce the vegetables as ingredients to complete a Turkey Day DIY set. I looked at that pumpkin pie and thought to myself...I wanted that. It was so disappointing.


----------



## Corrie

your local goomy said:


> It's why if I decide to play New Horizons again, I'm just going to stay away from island designer. I just stink at terraforming and it adds a lot of unwanted stress to my life. I probably won't even buy the permits unless we get some magical update that actually makes terraforming tolerable. But I'll take new characters or something like a farming mechanic over terraforming any day. Especially if said character happens to be Gracie.


I wanna design my island but the method and tools they gave us suck so bad, it makes it unmotivating to do so.


----------



## TheDuke55

Snek said:


> Still waiting on those vegetables from the datamine!
> 
> You know...I was so sure last year that they were going to introduce the vegetables as ingredients to complete a Turkey Day DIY set. I looked at that pumpkin pie and thought to myself...I wanted that. It was so disappointing.


Back when pumpkins came last year, I was pretty sure we would get more crops to grow. Especially corn during summer. They actually have corn stalk furniture pieces from NL. It's really a shame they slept on a good idea.


----------



## Telula

Dear golden trout,

I hate you so much.  Why can't you just cooperate and get your fishy butt in my museum where you belong?


----------



## your local goomy

Telula said:


> Dear golden trout,
> 
> I hate you so much.  Why can't you just cooperate and get your fishy butt in my museum where you belong?


Yes, yes, 100 times yes. That stupid fish stressed me out so darn much! Seriously, the spawn rate is actually dumb. I would spend days upon days trying to get the golden trout, but to no avail. It's seriously frustrating! You're not alone, my friend.


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> It's why if I decide to play New Horizons again, I'm just going to stay away from island designer. I just stink at terraforming and it adds a lot of unwanted stress to my life. I probably won't even buy the permits unless we get some magical update that actually makes terraforming tolerable. But I'll take new characters or something like a farming mechanic over terraforming any day. Especially if said character happens to be Gracie.


Yeah its probably best to just take things simple and not bother so much with the terraforming. Usually what I do is just fix the rivers to make them the right size and width to put bridges on them and then I make sure to fix up the cliffs to put the inclines in places that work well. If you want to see my 2nd island (Brooklyn) its my signature as like an example of what I did. I kept the map layout the same and I didn't change the layout all that much. I still kept it simple while at the same time made it really straight forward.


----------



## Croconaw

your local goomy said:


> -snip-


It’s definitely possible to create beautiful islands without terraforming. Some of my personal favorite islands were on New Leaf. Terraforming isn’t necessary by any means, and I find that it’s less stressful to _not_ terraform. Don’t feel pressured to terraform just because everyone else is doing it. Animal Crossing is meant to be a relaxing and stress-free game. If a feature in this game is causing stress, you don’t have to utilize it. It’s a game that can be played at your own pace. Have fun with it.


----------



## DaviddivaD

I hate it when fences "eat" bugs (or in this case an arthropod) Was about to catch a scorpion last night. It ran into one of the fences I had around a villager's yard and *POOF*! Gone!

This happens with all bugs, even ones that can fly.


----------



## Orius

So I read that you used to be able to read museum descriptions in AC, but that is no longer so. That's disappointing, because I just found out that you couldn't find out about each creature's interesting trivia from Blathers... if you mass-donate all your creatures! GAH! I found this out all too late, and closing the game did nothing to revert the damage, so I have to Google each creature I donated and read the description from the wiki. Talk about immersion-breaking... Speaking of which, can we have a manual save system like in Pokémon so that we could reverse this kind of goof-up?

Honestly, there should've been a warning label for something like this. Like, "Warning! If you donate all your creatures at once, you'll miss out on one of the most interesting features of the game: learning about the stuff you're putting on display!" Sigh.

Oh well. Time to reset the game.

But for real: other stuff I could tolerate, like not being able to get some stupid achievement like Cast Master because I suck at gaming, but this... this is just frustrating. If your game's main appeal is the immersion of its atmosphere, it's kinda important that you get this sort of thing right. This is a major letdown that has soured my experience, especially after my heightened expectation yesterday from Sasey's tour in his museum. This is definitely something that should've been in the tutorial for something for beginners who have no idea what they're doing. It's not like accidentally giving away your portable radio to a villager and buying it back (which I did). You can't "buy back" the experience of learning about creatures you worked so hard to catch.

And sure, you could always catch it again and get Blathers to talk about it... unless it's a rare or even uncommon creature that's difficult to encounter and possibly difficult to catch! Like, hello? Nintendo, ever heard of a thing called, oh I don't know... the Pokédex?!!! The thing where you can find out interesting information about the creatures you catch without stepping out of the game? If you could implement that for a game series that you've been developing for decades, you didn't think to implement it in an upgraded Switch version of your other popular franchise? The one where immersion is a bigger appeal factor on your huge TV? If I sit comfortably on my bed playing my Switch, I don't want to have to get up so that I could Google on my PC each creature I've accidentally donated without learning about them. Could you imagine if a kid played this game and accidentally mass-donated them? Then the father, if he's an AC fan and found out about this, would probably have to have his kid sit on his lap as they Google all day the creatures his son didn't get to learn about... _"Isn't that an interesting fact, son? Ow, my legs are starting to get numb... Yeah, just imagine my voice sounds like Blather's often amusing voice chords, son. Good time to practice that imagination of yours!"_

Also, why isn't there a better interface to see which creature you've donated? Why do I have to go to Critterpedia and see each creature I've caught to see which I've donated, and which I might have accidentally sold in the past? Why not just have some kind of indicator to better show that?

But anyway, that's your tip for the day, AC Newcomers: DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT mass-donate creatures if you're playing for the first time, period. If you will excuse me, I have some creatures to Google and imagine their descriptions in Blather's voice... while uncomfortably turning back to my TV with each creature I Google on my PC. You know, it's a good thing the hardworking men and women of Fandom Wiki enter the data from these games so we could conveniently browse through them. If it didn't exist, my AC experience would've been far more unpleasant than it already is.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

OriusPrime said:


> So I read that you used to be able to read museum descriptions in AC, but that is no longer so.


Definitely one of their weirder decisions.. I also miss being able to read about the donations in the museum. How hard could it have been to just copy and paste what Blathers says at least, for each fish and bug and fossil?


----------



## Starboard

I used to leave my game open every day to check in at night to find Celeste, but she comes so rarely that I got tired of it and lost interest. Circling my island every night is kind of annoying just for the low chance of seeing her and I wish she appeared more regularly.


----------



## JKDOS

Starboard said:


> I used to leave my game open every day to check in at night to find Celeste, but she comes so rarely that I got tired of it and lost interest. Circling my island every night is kind of annoying just for the low chance of seeing her and I wish she appeared more regularly.



IIRC She can come a minimum of once a week only when there's a meteor shower. I would use your weather seed so you better know when she shows up. If you have 0 meteor showers for the next 30 days, it would be a waste to open the game and check over the next 30 days, for example.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Starboard said:


> I used to leave my game open every day to check in at night to find Celeste, but she comes so rarely that I got tired of it and lost interest. Circling my island every night is kind of annoying just for the low chance of seeing her and I wish she appeared more regularly.


I went to my friend's island and she had a meteor shower and I asked if she had Celeste. She told me that she haven't seen her. We searched all around the island for like 25 minutes and we could not find her. Which is strange to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I do remember there was a glitch where Isabelle would not mention shooting stars, but it did happened and Celeste was there. I am not sure if they changed this in recent updates, but for some reason I have a hard time looking for Celeste whenever a shooting star was happening.


----------



## Kg1595

RoxasFan20 said:


> I went to my friend's island and she had a meteor shower and I asked if she had Celeste. She told me that she haven't seen her. We searched all around the island for like 25 minutes and we could not find her. Which is strange to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I do remember there was a glitch where Isabelle would not mention shooting stars, but it did happened and Celeste was there. I am not sure if they changed this in recent updates, but for some reason I have a hard time looking for Celeste whenever a shooting star was happening.


I don’t think there is a guarantee of Celeste whenever there is shooting stars.  She does appear weekly in the evenings, however.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kg1595 said:


> I don’t think there is a guarantee of Celeste whenever there is shooting stars.  She does appear weekly in the evenings, however.


Hmm interesting, that didn't happen to me last year.


----------



## Burumun

RoxasFan20 said:


> I went to my friend's island and she had a meteor shower and I asked if she had Celeste. She told me that she haven't seen her. We searched all around the island for like 25 minutes and we could not find her. Which is strange to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I do remember there was a glitch where Isabelle would not mention shooting stars, but it did happened and Celeste was there. I am not sure if they changed this in recent updates, but for some reason I have a hard time looking for Celeste whenever a shooting star was happening.


Isabelle doesn't mention light meteor showers, which I'm pretty sure isn't a glitch, but Celeste can still show up then. She also only shows up once a week at most, so if you have multiple light showers in a week without noticing it, you might not find her even though there's a meteor shower. Besides that, Celeste can't show up on Saturdays. 

It might just also be that she showed up, but you couldn't find her, of course. Personally, I've noticed she always switches between my only two level three areas, so check higher ground first, as well as any areas you've already found her.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Burumun said:


> Isabelle doesn't mention light meteor showers, which I'm pretty sure isn't a glitch, but Celeste can still show up then. She also only shows up once a week at most, so if you have multiple light showers in a week without noticing it, you might not find her even though there's a meteor shower. Besides that, Celeste can't show up on Saturdays.
> 
> It might just also be that she showed up, but you couldn't find her, of course. Personally, I've noticed she always switches between my only two level three areas, so check higher ground first, as well as any areas you've already found her.


Oh okay. Man I get this confused sometimes.


----------



## JKDOS

RoxasFan20 said:


> I went to my friend's island and she had a meteor shower and I asked if she had Celeste. She told me that she haven't seen her. We searched all around the island for like 25 minutes and we could not find her. Which is strange to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I do remember there was a glitch where Isabelle would not mention shooting stars, but it did happened and Celeste was there. I am not sure if they changed this in recent updates, but for some reason I have a hard time looking for Celeste whenever a shooting star was happening.



It's possible to have more than 1 shower a week, so if you have a shower but she is nowhere to be found, it's likely she had already come that week, or is planning on coming later that week.


----------



## TheDuke55

Isabelle is honestly a waste of a slot. I doubt anyone here still enjoys listening to her pointless 'announcements' It's all just a button mash to get the game opened as fast as can be done. It would be amazing if she actually did mention visitors, weather, and the like and not just pick and choose because god we so need to know about your missing socks, video chats, and how every channel puts you to sleep.


----------



## melonbread

i agree with everyone here! something i really miss from New Leaf was the ability to interact with the in-game DS. like when you bought fortune cookies from Nook's mart, and there would be chance of the 3ds item being in there. then you could place the 3ds in your house, and when pressing a/interacting with the item, it would lead you to Puzzle Leauge or Desert Island Escape, which were one of the most fun little minigames! I really liked the concept of there being a "Game inside a game"!!!! 

but in New Horizons, you can't do anything with the in-game switches, and i just kind of find that mildly disappointing?
also there were so many more cute items in NL, like the froggy chair, the fruit tees (there not being a citrus tank in NH is also kind of dissapointing bc I loved the citrus tank so much lol), the KIDDIE SET!!! the kiddie set and the lovely set were one of the cutest items in the whole thing, and the citrus chair/citrus set was also super cute and i just kinda miss that?

usually i play NL these days because it's just so much more fun and there are so many aspects missing from NH. it's kind of strange not being able to put furniture outside, but i don't mind it! I like funding the public works projects, and those are honestly a real nice outside decoration option despite not being able to put regular furniture outside. If NH adds more interesting items, aspects of gameplay, and adds in some of the missing NPCs, I'll be more likely to play it more in the future! it's just kind of...meh...these days, but I do appreciate how much work they put into making the graphics in NH look really smooth and nice.
it's not like NH is bad or anything to me, it just doesn't really feel as cozy and comfortable as NL ; v ; if that makes sense sense haha


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> It's possible to have more than 1 shower a week, so if you have a shower but she is nowhere to be found, it's likely she had already come that week, or is planning on coming later that week.


Funny enough the moment I time travel the next day in the night she appears and there is no shooting stars in the sky. This game is weird sometimes.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> Isabelle is honestly a waste of a slot. I doubt anyone here still enjoys listening to her pointless 'announcements' It's all just a button mash to get the game opened as fast as can be done. It would be amazing if she actually did mention visitors, weather, and the like and not just pick and choose because god we so need to know about your missing socks, video chats, and how every channel puts you to sleep.


Oh yeah everytime when she is on screen I just mash A just to get through her annoying/repetitive dialogue. Like with due respect I know she can say things like a visitor at the campsite and sometimes mentions that there is a shooting star, but come on, feel like she is just there just to annoy you. If there was an option to "Skip" or turn off the announcements I would welcome that.


----------



## JKDOS

RoxasFan20 said:


> Funny enough the moment I time travel the next day in the night she appears and there is no shooting stars in the sky. This game is weird sometimes.



Nothing to worry about. Unless you have a heavy shower, with light showers you can go many hours without seeing a shooting star, and see like 2 shooting stars in an entire hour. I believe the shooting stars can happen between 7pm - 5am. It's possible to have a shower where you see 1-5 shooting stars at like 3am, but 0 from 7pm-3am, 0 from 4am-5am


----------



## Orius

So I came across a Reddit post talking about the villagers' lack of the "quirkiness" they had in Wild World, and even though I've never played Wild World, I know enough about these 'quirks' of Animal Crossing villagers to feel kinda bad about the developers leaving this stuff out.

I mean, considering what I've said about the hand-holding stuff (and also my remarks about the cranky Gonzo), I should be the last person to say this... but I don't really mind if my villagers are acting rude to me. That's more realistic and natural. Now Nintendo has made them all family-friendly and stuff. What's that about? That's boring.

And besides, I want a better reason to get a villager to move out than "I don't like his/her design." lol Makes me feel like a shallow jerk...

Man, I miss Resetti. Bring that cranky angry mole back; at least he's honest about his feelings, unlike Tom Nook trying to manipulate you into spending your bells with false smiles and a sycophant attitude.


----------



## your local goomy

OriusPrime said:


> So I came across a Reddit post talking about the villagers' lack of the "quirkiness" they had in Wild World, and even though I've never played Wild World, I know enough about these 'quirks' of Animal Crossing villagers to feel kinda bad about the developers leaving this stuff out.
> 
> I mean, considering what I've said about the hand-holding stuff (and also my remarks about the cranky Gonzo), I should be the last person to say this... but I don't really mind if my villagers are acting rude to me. That's more realistic and natural. Now Nintendo has made them all family-friendly and stuff. What's that about? That's boring.
> 
> And besides, I want a better reason to get a villager to move out than "I don't like his/her design." lol Makes me feel like a shallow jerk...
> 
> Man, I miss Resetti. Bring that cranky angry mole back; at least he's honest about his feelings, unlike Tom Nook trying to manipulate you into spending your bells with false smiles and a sycophant attitude.


Dude, I get that! Ursala was one of my favorites on the GCN (aside from my lovely Aziz, never forget), I loved Ursala because of her snooty personality and just how dang long it took me to befriend her dumb butt. I was so excited when she got reintroduced in NL, but was immediately heartbroken when I saw that she was a sisterly. I still enjoy her, but she's never been the same to me. I just really hope Aziz gets reintroduced since I find the jocks enjoyable enough in this game and hearing him rant about his abs whilst eating a ton of carbs would be hysterical.


----------



## Orius

I hate that you can't terraform the outer parts of your island. Right now, it's the fishing tournament on my island, and all my villagers are gathered around this one _small_ part of the river that's right in front of the ocean. It's not even technically a river, but more like the result of me building land over my river until there's this remaining small stream of river I couldn't terraform that's connected to the ocean. My villagers are gathered _there,_ and there's definitely _no_ fish there, at all! They just look silly gathering around nothing.

I guess I'll go throw some fish bait there later on to entertain them. I kinda feel bad for them, even though they're just digital programs of anthropomorphic cartoons. lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

It really bothers me when your villagers walk toward the airport. This is the reason why I have fencing near my airport to prevent them from walking there. I had incidents where they were sitting by the airport blocking the way, doing their yoga and exercise by the front entrance, then the most annoying whenever you go to someone's island a villager could be blocking your way, however sometimes you're unable to push them out of the way, turns only the host who is owner of the island is allowed to do that, unless you are their "best friend"

I guess my point is that the villagers whenever they are walking around and doing their daily stuff is just flawed. You can be really annoyed with then when they are blocking you, interrupting you when you're shaking a tree when they walk towards you, or and this one is the reason why I forbid any narrow paths on any of my islands always blocking you when you're trying to navigate through maze like areas.


----------



## JKDOS

Unlocking DIYs right now is a terrible system. A casual player can play over a year and still not have most of the non-holiday DIY furniture unlocked. The game gives you way too many duplicates, and too few chances to find DIYs per day. If the game would prioritize teaching the player unlearned DIYs, this could help tremendously.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Unlocking DIYs right now is a terrible system. A casual player can play over a year and still not have most of the non-holiday DIY furniture unlocked. The game gives you way too many duplicates, and too few chances to find DIYs per day. If the game would prioritize teaching the player unlearned DIYs, this could help tremendously.


I had to do so many trades just to get all the Frozen and Festive DIYS since I restarted my old island. It is annoying how seasonal diys are always in balloon gifts and I know how long they take to spawn in. The DIY system really needs a rework, not to mention we need new DIYS. Feel like all year I've seen the same DIYS from last year and not much has really change. 

Also about the duplicates there should be an option whenever you talk to a villager who is crafting that if you already know the DIY you should not have to be given it everytime. At least with the Spooky DIYS if you already learned it they sometimes give you Candy or Pumpkins which is really nice, so if they can do that they should at least give you some materials (hardwood, softwood, wood, iron nuggets, clay, and iron nuggets) to help craft the DIY that they are making.


----------



## azurill

JKDOS said:


> Unlocking DIYs right now is a terrible system. A casual player can play over a year and still not have most of the non-holiday DIY furniture unlocked. The game gives you way too many duplicates, and too few chances to find DIYs per day. If the game would prioritize teaching the player unlearned DIYs, this could help tremendously.


Yes I still have a bunch I have yet to learn on my main island. It would be great if they waited to give out duplicates until after you have gotten all of them. Most of the ones I need are the flower crowns and wreaths.


----------



## TheDuke55

The whole DIY system is flawed from start to finish. They could had easily made collecting diy cards engaging and fun, except they made it a mind numbing grind. I gave up and just started trading for the seasonal diy. I was not having fun. A key/core element of the game should not have people feeling that way.

They showed they could do it differently with building snowmen. At least you knew you were going to get one when you did it right.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> The whole DIY system is flawed from start to finish. They could had easily made collecting diy cards engaging and fun, except they made it a mind numbing grind. I gave up and just started trading for the seasonal diy. I was not having fun. A key/core element of the game should not have people feeling that way.
> 
> They showed they could do it differently with building snowmen. At least you knew you were going to get one when you did it right.


I really don't understand why they didn't even bother to give new DIYS throughout the year instead all they just focused on was giving us more seasonal items.


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> The whole DIY system is flawed from start to finish. They could had easily made collecting diy cards engaging and fun, except they made it a mind numbing grind. I gave up and just started trading for the seasonal diy. I was not having fun. A key/core element of the game should not have people feeling that way.
> 
> They showed they could do it differently with building snowmen. At least you knew you were going to get one when you did it right.


Yeah I agree. What I don't like is that the game tends to give you diys you already have vs new ones to encourage trading and get more money from switch online. Honestly it's pretty annoying,especially when a villager gives you a diy you already have. Speaking of that, how come when you already have a diy you're forced to take it, but when you don't, you can decline it? It makes no sense! It should be the other way around to be honest. Maybe after the Brewster update we will get some qol changes including changes to the diy mechanic. I mean, the developers obviously wanted to add something new to the table, but if they really respect their fans, they should start working to improve the game and add what makes animal crossing animal crossing


----------



## heyitssagitarius-

King koopa said:


> Yeah I agree. What I don't like is that the game tends to give you diys you already have vs new ones to encourage trading and get more money from switch online. Honestly it's pretty annoying,especially when a villager gives you a diy you already have. Speaking of that, how come when you already have a diy you're forced to take it, but when you don't, you can decline it? It makes no sense! It should be the other way around to be honest. Maybe after the Brewster update we will get some qol changes including changes to the diy mechanic. I mean, the developers obviously wanted to add something new to the table, but if they really respect their fans, they should start working to improve the game and add what makes animal crossing animal crossing



speaking of seasonal DIY's, is it just me, or do some just.... _vanish_ from your inventory? i remember trying to make one of the christmas exclusive items (think i had a backlog of ornaments) and i couldn't.


----------



## VanitasFan26

heyitssagitarius- said:


> speaking of seasonal DIY's, is it just me, or do some just.... _vanish_ from your inventory? i remember trying to make one of the christmas exclusive items (think i had a backlog of ornaments) and i couldn't.


Its just you. I still have all the Ornaments and leftover Festive and Frozen Furniture from last year from my old island before it was deleted.


----------



## HappyTails

After like 3 weeks a campsite villager finally shows up to my campsite. It's Bruce. I try to get him to move in but between the obnoxious card games of chance, the 'I don't know if I should move in after all' dialouge and choosing villagers I DON'T want to move is making this Animal Crossing game really ANNOYING to play right now.

Adding to the fact that I am fighting a cold right now.is adding to my already low tolerace for game b.s. They really need to fix the campsite.


----------



## TheDuke55

HappyTails said:


> After like 3 weeks a campsite villager finally shows up to my campsite. It's Bruce. I try to get him to move in but between the obnoxious card games of chance, the 'I don't know if I should move in after all' dialouge and choosing villagers I DON'T want to move is making this Animal Crossing game really ANNOYING to play right now.
> 
> Adding to the fact that I am fighting a cold right now.is adding to my already low tolerace for game b.s. They really need to fix the campsite.


Yeah I never bother with campsite and just use amiibo cards. Audie did show up a few weeks ago and I thought since hey they're one of the new ones I will try to get her to move. I probably had to spam her dialogue a hundred times or more and like 20 you should move before she finally did the card game.

And luckily I won and she picked a villager I didn't mind, but holy crap they really made a lot of this game so grindy. After how much of a slugfest that was, if I lost the card game or she picked a villager I didn't want to leave I would had just gave up.


----------



## Orius

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I never bother with campsite and just use amiibo cards. Audie did show up a few weeks ago and I thought since hey they're one of the new ones I will try to get her to move. I probably had to spam her dialogue a hundred times or more and like 20 you should move before she finally did the card game.
> 
> And luckily I won and she picked a villager I didn't mind, but holy crap they really made a lot of this game so grindy. After how much of a slugfest that was, if I lost the card game or she picked a villager I didn't want to leave I would had just gave up.


Grindy indeed. I hate the card games. I almost lost every single time.

I think I'll just stick with Amiibos from now on (now that I'm getting every one of them). The campsite's gonna be pretty useless though after that. It's too bad we can't just destroy it. It's a pointless paperweight if you only use Amiibos like us. lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> After like 3 weeks a campsite villager finally shows up to my campsite. It's Bruce. I try to get him to move in but between the obnoxious card games of chance, the 'I don't know if I should move in after all' dialouge and choosing villagers I DON'T want to move is making this Animal Crossing game really ANNOYING to play right now.
> 
> Adding to the fact that I am fighting a cold right now.is adding to my already low tolerace for game b.s. They really need to fix the campsite.


Yeah the Campsite mini game is by far the worst feature in the game. I too always use amiibo cards to kick out unwanted villagers whenever I am done getting their Poster/Photo. I will say it is annoying trying to kick out a villager when you try to look for them with the thought bubble above their head and you have to make sure it lands on the right villager who you want to kick out.


----------



## Orius

RoxasFan20 said:


> I will say it is annoying trying to kick out a villager when you try to look for them with the thought bubble above their head and you have to make sure it lands on the right villager who you want to kick out.


Yeah, speaking of which, can we please have a feature where you track _where_ the villagers are? If I have a big island filled with trees - which I do - it's hard to locate the villagers sometimes when their face is hidden behind the foliage. It's as if Nintendo does its best to screw up your perfectly laid plan of checking every villager if they have a bubble or not. This is fine if you manage to pull it off in one or two tries, but imagine trying to check 20 times and have a villager just hidden away in some obscure part of the museum! Oh my god.


----------



## VanitasFan26

OriusPrime said:


> Yeah, speaking of which, can we please have a feature where you track _where_ the villagers are? If I have a big island filled with trees - which I do - it's hard to locate the villagers sometimes when their face is hidden behind the foliage. It's as if Nintendo does its best to screw up your perfectly laid plan of checking every villager if they have a bubble or not. This is fine if you manage to pull it off in one or two tries, but imagine trying to check 20 times and have villager just hidden away in some obscure part of the museum! Oh my god.


You know its funny. Back in New Leaf there was a feature called the "Megaphone" where it was used to call villager's name so you can find out where they were, but it required using your voice on the 3DS which at the time was not all that perfect. In New Horizons literally we and the rest of the villagers have our own nookphone and I have to ask why can't we even call each other? Its literally a phone and you mean to tell me that we cannot call our villagers asking where in the world they are? 

I spend like 30 minutes trying to find Violet on my 2nd island just so I can give her a gift and she was nowhere to be found and when I went to the Museum she was literally all the way in the Fish room right where the Oarfish is swimming. I was like "Are you kidding me?!" If only they would just add a new App to our nook phone that lets us call our villagers that maybe would let us know where they are or if they could come to us when we want to give them something it would save us the time and pain.


----------



## Orius

RoxasFan20 said:


> You know its funny. Back in New Leaf there was a feature called the "Megaphone" where it was used to call villager's name so you can find out where they were, but it required using your voice on the 3DS which at the time was not all that perfect.


I actually looked it up after you mentioned it, and oh my god! It's hilarious!
[deleted video 'coz it has swear words ]

I love the way the villagers are like, "There's a ghost calling my name! Who's calling my name?!" when you're literally standing next to them while shouting. lmao

Sigh. Just another amusing feature New Horizons doesn't have. I know it's impossible to incorporate a voice feature on a TV console since even other consoles like PS5 and XBox only have microphone connections, not voice-activation features, but man, this looks like such a fun feature, and useful too even if it isn't the most reliable. It's so cute too!


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

Just add a GPS/locator  to the map. That should be easy enough.


----------



## TheDuke55

OriusPrime said:


> Grindy indeed. I hate the card games. I almost lost every single time.
> 
> I think I'll just stick with Amiibos from now on (now that I'm getting every one of them). The campsite's gonna be pretty useless though after that. It's too bad we can't just destroy it. It's a pointless paperweight if you only use Amiibos like us. lol


You still need the campsite to use amiibo cards though. When I first started using the cards last year I thought the 3 visits thing was unnecessary. Granted I will take that over how grindy inviting normal campsite visits is, but I loved how it was one and done with NL. Sure, I get some people's defense that it makes the content/game last longer, but it honestly feels like they've made a lot of their game last longer through arbitrary reasons/content simply to stretch it out as long as they can and there are better and more engaging ways to do that.

For those last fall or this one, how many of you actually found shaking for acorns fun? This is another perfect example of stretching it out. Sure we got an hours worth of content, but was it fun? Was it necessary?

@OriusPrime There was actually something akin to that with the megaphone in NL. You had to talk in it and pronounce their name right. So if it was a hard name to do you might have trouble. Sometimes I would say someone's name and Kappn' on the pier would go 'GaR!?!?' like he thought I was calling him when it wasn't even close.

Sometimes I would go 'GaR!?' back and Kappn' would match my energy and respond lol.

The best thing about the megaphone thought was you could tell your friendship with them. If you can see them, they will react instead of saying 'I am over here.' (Their text bubble would get smaller/larger depending where you were from them) Anyway they would look around confused with low, give like a weak wave when mid, and wave happily with the glee sound effect with high. It was really cute.

And like the same happened when sitting on a chair with them. They would smile so gleefully when you sat with them and would act like you weren't there with low.

Or you could strum their instrument in their house and they would clap after you were done.

I'm sorry, but this is low effort content that they took out that had so much charm to it. I was so looking forward to sitting with them and they just didn't care. I see people defending why stuff like this is cut out, but honestly we really shouldn't be defending low effort stuff like this that could easily be implemented in a week or so.



Shipper-Girl-27 said:


> Just add a GPS/locator  to the map. That should be easy enough.


Heck or even just a contact list where you can phone them and they'd give a generic response like 'I am outside! I am in the museum! I am at Able's/Nooklings!'


----------



## Corrie

I'm thinking they made the campsite so atrocious that we'd give up and buy amiibo cards, hence giving them more money.


----------



## t3llusagi

I am once again here to complain about the one island per switch thing and I will continue to do so until the end of time.

also the update schedule is annoying and the game shouldn't have been a live service at all. 

also also locking holidays from the previous year with the this year holiday updates makes no sense to me, I guess you could say its to stop people from getting 2021 items early but the halloween update this year gave us three items?who cares??


----------



## your local goomy

I'm also here to complain about the DIY distribution lol. I'm trying to collect all the Spooky recipes because it would fit my island's theme perfectly, but unfortunately I haven't always had the time to pop in on the game, even for just a few minutes, since college has been kicking my butt this week. I only have the Spooky Tree, the other times I've tried, I've gotten standard recipes. Like, couldn't they make sure you get all the Spooky/seasonal recipes first, then start giving you standard stuff again? Darn.


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> I'm also here to complain about the DIY distribution lol. I'm trying to collect all the Spooky recipes because it would fit my island's theme perfectly, but unfortunately I haven't always had the time to pop in on the game, even for just a few minutes, since college has been kicking my butt this week. I only have the Spooky Tree, the other times I've tried, I've gotten standard recipes. Like, couldn't they make sure you get all the Spooky/seasonal recipes first, then start giving you standard stuff again? Darn.


And another thing if you already know the Spooky DIYS they don't give it to you, instead they just give you pumpkins or candy. Like thats cool but suppose I wanted another one for a friend who has a hard time getting spooky diys on their island.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> The best thing about the megaphone thought was you could tell your friendship with them. If you can see them, they will react instead of saying 'I am over here.' (Their text bubble would get smaller/larger depending where you were from them) Anyway they would look around confused with low, give like a weak wave when mid, and wave happily with the glee sound effect with high. It was really cute.


You know they should've just added more apps to our Nookphone that can help out a lot and like you said there should be a way to check our friendship status with our villagers. For one thing I suggest there should be apps to call our villagers, settings to change sound and music, and a Goal app that tells us what we can do during the day and what rewards we can get similar to Pocket Camp.


----------



## AccfSally

Some of y'all don't care for Brewster, he'll be serving coffee to tumbleweeds in a few months.
Just saying.


----------



## Orius

TheDuke55 said:


> You still need the campsite to use amiibo cards though. When I first started using the cards last year I thought the 3 visits thing was unnecessary. Granted I will take that over how grindy inviting normal campsite visits is, but I loved how it was one and done with NL. Sure, I get some people's defense that it makes the content/game last longer, but it honestly feels like they've made a lot of their game last longer through arbitrary reasons/content simply to stretch it out as long as they can and there are better and more engaging ways to do that.
> 
> For those last fall or this one, how many of you actually found shaking for acorns fun? This is another perfect example of stretching it out. Sure we got an hours worth of content, but was it fun? Was it necessary?
> 
> @OriusPrime There was actually something akin to that with the megaphone in NL. You had to talk in it and pronounce their name right. So if it was a hard name to do you might have trouble. Sometimes I would say someone's name and Kappn' on the pier would go 'GaR!?!?' like he thought I was calling him when it wasn't even close.
> 
> Sometimes I would go 'GaR!?' back and Kappn' would match my energy and respond lol.
> 
> The best thing about the megaphone thought was you could tell your friendship with them. If you can see them, they will react instead of saying 'I am over here.' (Their text bubble would get smaller/larger depending where you were from them) Anyway they would look around confused with low, give like a weak wave when mid, and wave happily with the glee sound effect with high. It was really cute.
> 
> And like the same happened when sitting on a chair with them. They would smile so gleefully when you sat with them and would act like you weren't there with low.
> 
> Or you could strum their instrument in their house and they would clap after you were done.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is low effort content that they took out that had so much charm to it. I was so looking forward to sitting with them and they just didn't care. I see people defending why stuff like this is cut out, but honestly we really shouldn't be defending low effort stuff like this that could easily be implemented in a week or so.
> 
> 
> Heck or even just a contact list where you can phone them and they'd give a generic response like 'I am outside! I am in the museum! I am at Able's/Nooklings!'


Sorry, brain fart moment; forgot that you had to use the campsite too for Amiibos. lmao

I think I can see why people love New Leaf so much. I mean, I've seen why before, but now that I've read your post, it seems like it's really the little things you have with your villagers that really makes it so much more worthy of playing everyday. Whereas in NH, I'm already getting bored because all my Peppy villagers are repeating generic dialogue every now and then, saying the same stuff, just with different catchphrases. There's a lack of that 'personal intimacy' that you've described here in your post.

Also, yeah, you've pretty much confirmed what I had believed, that the megaphone is a super-cute feature. lol I only saw bits of its usage on YouTube, and it already looks like super-fun and amusing, the way your villagers react to you like that. Definitely another feature that makes you feel closer to the villagers that NH desperately needs, ugh. Right now, I'm just rotating villagers in and out without a care on my NH because of their repetitive personality.

Regarding the 'stretching out the content' thing like shaking acorns... there can be an appealing side to it if you enjoy slice-of-life stuff, where you just enjoy mundane everyday life without a care. Buuuut that requires the kind of 'charm' and unique flavor that you've described, the kind where it actually makes you feel like going back to your village everyday to see what kind of new and cute stuff your villagers would do or say to you.

I do like that villagers tend to have conversations among themselves though, and when you go talk to them in the middle of it, you get to join in and even share your input sometimes. But things like that are few and far between, as if this is a mobile version of a much more fun game like how limited "Pocket Camp" was.


----------



## Etown20

I'm alright with Brewster going in the museum, but just a small nitpick - that means it's going to take two loading segments (one to get into the museum, one to get in the cafe). With how fast the PS5 and Xbox Series load, some of the Switch's load times are becoming more apparent (particularly the game's initially loading at the start). Hopefully by the time the next AC comes out, loading will be fast enough that going in and out of buildings is seamless.


----------



## Orius

I really hate how villagers' friendship gets reset if you move them out. I wish they could just periodically move out and then move in again and it's like meeting an old friend. But that's too realistic for Nintendo, I guess...


----------



## heyitssagitarius-

Same, it works in the previous since it'll probably be a while before you see them again, but kinda doesn't in New horizons given the amiibo cards.


----------



## Fey

This is more of a nitpick than a rant, but I’m a bit bummed that all the harvestables are being added at the very end of fall (in the Northern Hemisphere at least).

By the time I’ll actually get to access the content it’ll be close to winter, and I don’t really want to grow crops in the snow. It would’ve been nice to have the update early September instead—I think that would’ve fit comparatively better for both hemispheres.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Fey said:


> This is more of a nitpick than a rant, but I’m a bit bummed that all the harvestables are being added at the very end of fall (in the Northern Hemisphere at least).
> 
> By the time I’ll actually get to access the content it’ll be close to winter, and I don’t really want to grow crops in the snow. It would’ve been nice to have the update early September instead—I think that would’ve fit comparatively better for both hemispheres.



Flowers are similar in AC. It does feel weird to me that they don't die off in winter. I understand why Nintendo does things that way, because people would be upset to lose their hybrids that they spend a long time on.

What would be neat now is if they DID let flowers and crops die in the winter (unless they make ones that would be realistic to be alive in the winter, but I don't think any crops coming up are), but to compensate add in a greenhouse. Putting crops and flowers in your greenhouse in the winter would make realistic sense. Also, I bet people could do really creative things with it as far as decorating goes. Heck, people who have no interest in flowers or crops could even use it as another space to decorate however they want.

I seriously doubt any of this would happen, but it's fun to imagine anyway.


----------



## Fey

DJStarstryker said:


> Flowers are similar in AC. It does feel weird to me that they don't die off in winter. I understand why Nintendo does things that way, because people would be upset to lose their hybrids that they spend a long time on.
> 
> What would be neat now is if they DID let flowers and crops die in the winter (unless they make ones that would be realistic to be alive in the winter, but I don't think any crops coming up are), but to compensate add in a greenhouse. Putting crops and flowers in your greenhouse in the winter would make realistic sense. Also, I bet people could do really creative things with it as far as decorating goes. Heck, people who have no interest in flowers or crops could even use it as another space to decorate however they want.
> 
> I seriously doubt any of this would happen, but it's fun to imagine anyway.



Yeah, I’ve also been thinking how nice a greenhouse would be. Ideally with a shed to just bulk-store flowers in as well!

I don’t need everything to be realistic, but plants not just surviving winter, but being planted that time of year is just immersion-breaking to me. Despite it being a really long wait, I’m not going to get into farming until the snow melts again (late February, I think?).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

DJStarstryker said:


> Flowers are similar in AC. It does feel weird to me that they don't die off in winter. I understand why Nintendo does things that way, because people would be upset to lose their hybrids that they spend a long time on.
> 
> What would be neat now is if they DID let flowers and crops die in the winter (unless they make ones that would be realistic to be alive in the winter, but I don't think any crops coming up are), but to compensate add in a greenhouse. Putting crops and flowers in your greenhouse in the winter would make realistic sense. Also, I bet people could do really creative things with it as far as decorating goes. Heck, people who have no interest in flowers or crops could even use it as another space to decorate however they want.
> 
> I seriously doubt any of this would happen, but it's fun to imagine anyway.



I think the idea is nice on paper, but the flowers living through winter helps with the bland white background that lasts a while. Unless we get some special crystal flowers to grow, but unless they have colors, the color absent environment of the game could be a discourager for some people.
Some games have certain crops grow in winter to help with the crop issue so players aren't stuck with a lack of income or supplies during the winter month. AC already has a decline in bug catching in winter. So it isn't as ideal to start a new game of AC in winter because bug catching is faster than fishing.
I do hope the next animal crossing game will have a greenhouse for at least storage for flowers and shrubs. Shrubs as they are only bloom certain times of the year.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I’m annoyed that they aren’t rereleasing the welcome amiibo cards. There are so many cards I want (like Hopper and Sylvana for example) but can’t find anywhere for a reasonable price. I finally managed to snag one for Vivian (still overpriced at $11 but whatever) but it was never delivered today even though it said it was (no one came to the door to deliver it & it wasn’t in my locked mailbox)  :’ ) 

like the new amiibos are GREAT and all, but I’m upset they didn’t rerelease the welcome amiibo cards or give them new cards. 

I’m also angry about how they handle their amiibo cards in general too. It bugs me how easily they get scalped. I like get why they do it this way, but for something that’s usable in-game and even more helpful for HHP it really pisses me off lol


----------



## azurill

SoftCrowbar said:


> I’m annoyed that they aren’t rereleasing the welcome amiibo cards. There are so many cards I want (like Hopper and Sylvana for example) but can’t find anywhere for a reasonable price. I finally managed to snag one for Vivian (still overpriced at $11 but whatever) but it was never delivered today even though it said it was (no one came to the door to deliver it & it wasn’t in my locked mailbox)  :’ )
> 
> like the new amiibos are GREAT and all, but I’m upset they didn’t rerelease the welcome amiibo cards or give them new cards.
> 
> I’m also angry about how they handle their amiibo cards in general too. It bugs me how easily they get scalped. I like get why they do it this way, but for something that’s usable in-game and even more helpful for HHP it really pisses me off lol


Yea I was really hopping they would rerelease the welcome amiibo cards.  Have you tried eBay for getting cards. I just got some from a seller there. Hoppers card was 2.87.


----------



## NovariusHaze

I kinda miss Perfect Fruit. It was a cool mechanic.
I think my favourite thing from New Leaf is the mini games. You had the Island mini games you can play with friends and then the Amiibo update mini games that you could play to get tickets or something. Those were fun. I wish Animal Crossing New Horizons had those.


----------



## SoftCrowbar

azurill said:


> Yea I was really hopping they would rerelease the welcome amiibo cards.  Have you tried eBay for getting cards. I just got some from a seller there. Hoppers card was 2.87.


Yeah. I’ve checked eBay and ended up just ordering a Japanese set :/ 

Not that it’s a problem but like since I live in NA and I have about 10 of the Welcome Amiibo cards from the NA set I’d like to keep it consistent ^^’


----------



## azurill

SoftCrowbar said:


> Yeah. I’ve checked eBay and ended up just ordering a Japanese set :/
> 
> Not that it’s a problem but like since I live in NA and I have about 10 of the Welcome Amiibo cards from the NA set I’d like to keep it consistent ^^’


Yea unfortunately some of the cards go for way to much money . I got mine from this seller and most of the cards are pretty reasonable 

https://www.ebay.com/usr/hossjoeadam


----------



## maria110

I hope the new update includes better spawn rates for cherry blossom, mush, and mermaid DIY recipes.  My southern hemisphere island was in cherry blossom season earlier this month and my character received only 1 blossom DIY.  My other island is in northern hemisphere and I am not seeing very many mush recipes. It is super annoying.  Plus Pascal keeps giving pearls rather than recipes. Ugh.


----------



## nekomimi

all i want is for orville to stop talking so much


----------



## DJStarstryker

maria110 said:


> I hope the new update includes better spawn rates for cherry blossom, mush, and mermaid DIY recipes.  My southern hemisphere island was in cherry blossom season earlier this month and my character received only 1 blossom DIY.  My other island is in northern hemisphere and I am not seeing very many mush recipes. It is super annoying.  Plus Pascal keeps giving pearls rather than recipes. Ugh.



All of the seasonal DIYs feel like their spawn rate is annoying in general. I managed to grind out all of the seasonal DIYs last year (including cherry blossom! that was rough!) except I didn't get all of the winter ones. I spent so much time grinding balloons, literal hours a day for multiple days, but I am still missing some. The winter DIY thing honestly contributed a lot to make taking a long break from AC.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I am really annoyed that in the AC direct they didn't show any improvements for tools breaking or the fact that we don't know if we can bulk craft items. If these features don't get improved when this update comes out this is going to really be disappointing considering the fact this has been the most requested fix by the community.


----------



## Envy

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am really annoyed that in the AC direct they didn't show any improvements for tools breaking or the fact that we don't know if we can bulk craft items. If these features don't get improved when this update comes out this is going to really be disappointing considering the fact this has been the most requested fix by the community.



Most certainly those fixes would have been great, but personally I'm glad they focused on actual new content instead of just giving us QOL improvements. Imagine if that's what we had gotten instead of the content? There'd be absolutely no reason to return to the game, thus I wouldn't even care about the QOL updates ultimately.


----------



## maria110

I finally got a present balloon with a seasonal DIY in it and it's one I already have! Arghhhhhh!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Envy said:


> Most certainly those fixes would have been great, but personally I'm glad they focused on actual new content instead of just giving us QOL improvements. Imagine if that's what we had gotten instead of the content? There'd be absolutely no reason to return to the game, thus I wouldn't even care about the QOL updates ultimately.


Don't get me wrong I do appreciate them for at least adding a lot of new content and new improvements to the game that's really great. It's just that I was really shocked when it didn't show any tool improvements or any way to bulk craft which was the thing that bothered me


----------



## Plainbluetees

why can’t Nintendo just release the series 5 Amiibo for us to buy at GameStop in the US? The actual brick and mortar store? Or at least tell us more about who’s going to sell them?


----------



## Feraligator

Man I really just want this style of dialogue back. NH has some of the interesting ones, but otherwise they're all so vanilla that it's almost fake.


----------



## Dunquixote

I have mixed feelings about what appears to be the sloppy set that has been posted. I really liked how the set looked in NL so am a bit bummed it looks different. I want to say I like it but still can’t helped being annoyed they recycled it as they had with the record boxes, school desks and other items and changed how it looks quite a bit. It may grow on me though since i kinda do like how it has a book on the bed. still right now i am a bit bothered by it and worried about what else they are recycling and redoing of the stuff they’re bringing back.


----------



## maria110

I can't find my NPC anywhere. It's not Redd or the plaza people.  So it must be Flick, CJ, Gulliver, Gullivarrr, or Sahara but I can't find them.  Ugh.  Going to need to log out and log back in.


----------



## JKDOS

maria110 said:


> I can't find my NPC anywhere. It's not Redd or the plaza people.  So it must be Flick, CJ, Gulliver, Gullivarrr, or Sahara but I can't find them.  Ugh.  Going to need to log out and log back in.



Sometimes you get nobody, IIRC.


----------



## maria110

Also, I'm still annoyed that there's no where to store DIYs.  I threw away as many as possible that were lying on the beach because I was too lazy to do the process that sends them to the recycle bin and I needed them off the beach to get the island rating back up.  But I like that my house has a high rating, so I don't want to dump them in the house.  So currently my player has 14 DIYs in her pockets.  Ugh.  I like having some good DIYs on one island in case I want to reset the other island.


----------



## maria110

My rant is that it can take forever to find this thread.  People need to rant more to bump it up the list. 

I really wanted to play Halloween and maybe it will unlock in 40 minutes. But I’m super tired and I don’t want to stay up past midnight. 

i might time travel back to Festivale and play that again since I need more Festivale garlands.


----------



## Starboard

maria110 said:


> My rant is that it can take forever to find this thread.  People need to rant more to bump it up the list.


Speaking of which I get the feeling that this thread and the Petty Complaint thread are pretty much the same thing now? Not sure if there's much we can do about it though.


----------



## maria110

Starboard said:


> Speaking of which I get the feeling that this thread and the Petty Complaint thread are pretty much the same thing now? Not sure if there's much we can do about it though.



My post was definitely a rant.  I mean, we can't use curse words on here but if we could, I would've.  I was very ticked off at Nintendo.  

But yeah, they may be similar but it depends on the person.  One person's petty complaint is another person's rant, lol.


----------



## Envy

Why is the weather so imbalanced? I have played every single day since the update and DLC was announced and haven't seen rain ever.


----------



## Nicole.

I know it's an ongoing problem, but the increased frame rate and overall lag is frustrating, especially when running. On the other hand, I just love the cozy feel of an overloaded island, something that I don't think I could sacrifice.

I take it that we'll never be able to place things on the town hall plaza, which is odd when you compare it to previous series where it was possible.


----------



## Livia

I knew something would be terrible about this update. I’m upset that now villagers are wearing all custom designs. Before the update they only wore the pro designs that were displayed. Now they wear the regular ones too. Now I’m still being followed by problems from when that mean person added their custom designs to my able sisters shop. I don’t want my villagers wearing any custom designs. Before this update I had solved the problem by replacing what she had put with regular patterns. I guess I’ll try replacing them with plain black swatches since that might be okay and not bug me too much. It’s just so frustrating that there’s no way to reset your able sisters to the default patterns once someone has added custom designs. And you’ll forever be dealing with villagers wearing stupid stuff. 

Able sisters hasn’t opened since the update, so maybe there was a change to how custom designs are displayed and I can easily fix this, but I doubt it.


----------



## Neurotiker

Spoiler: HHP spoilers



The fact you only get to use the custom designs you use on your own island and can't create new ones while actually decorating......................


----------



## Clock

Spoiler: Acnh update spoilers



Kinda upset when you can't hold diy drinks (only one i have was apple smoothie and i thought you can hold it)
Other than that, I do like the cooking function, it would also be nice if we can also hold food


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Nookazon is a mess now, users really selling like 4 carrots for 400,000 bells. I can't wait for the new items to depreciate in value in a few weeks


----------



## VanitasFan26

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Nookazon is a mess now, users really selling like 4 carrots for 400,000 bells. I can't wait for the new items to depreciate in value in a few weeks


Meh that site is just out of control.


----------



## t3llusagi

being on someone else island is so frustrating!!!!!!! why do I have to wait through such a long cutscene!!!!!! 

this just reminded me why I don't like turnip trading


----------



## SirOctopie

Spoiler: HHP Spoiler



I'm really, really bummed that we can't change the sizes of our rooms after unlocking it in HPP! I got the impression from the Direct that we would be able to use that feature on our own homes and was looking forward to expanding some of my rooms since they're so gosh dang small. I really hope in the next major AC game, Nintendo either lets us choose the dimensions of our rooms or goes back to the original 6x6, 8x8, etc expansions. I hate having such small rooms, and the rectangular rooms are so awkward to work with sometimes.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Nookazon is a mess now, users really selling like 4 carrots for 400,000 bells. I can't wait for the new items to depreciate in value in a few weeks


the prices on the new villagers are horrendous. sasha's average price is around 59,000,000 bells


----------



## Clock

Ik this is old, but I'm still sick of getting the same diys over and over again, even the Kapp'n island had a duplicate diy


----------



## Croconaw

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Nookazon is a mess now, users really selling like 4 carrots for 400,000 bells. I can't wait for the new items to depreciate in value in a few weeks


What a joke. I’m sorry, that’s just greedy.


----------



## nageki

kappn, man. dude. bestie. my guy. i am BEGGING you to take me to one of the cool islands i keep seeing all over social media. this is petty but it's been what...3 days now....and i did tt a little bit so i've gone to around 5......but only one of them has had anything new and it was just plumeria bushes!!! at least they're pretty but....i just want all the cool stuff come on man


----------



## Cheremtasy

SirOctopie said:


> Spoiler: HHP Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really, really bummed that we can't change the sizes of our rooms after unlocking it in HPP! I got the impression from the Direct that we would be able to use that feature on our own homes and was looking forward to expanding some of my rooms since they're so gosh dang small. I really hope in the next major AC game, Nintendo either lets us choose the dimensions of our rooms or goes back to the original 6x6, 8x8, etc expansions. I hate having such small rooms, and the rectangular rooms are so awkward to work with sometimes.



Literally _this. _I'm shocked that no one has been talking about it more? I was trying to look into it after the AC direct, because potentially being able to change the room sizes on my main island was one of the biggest reasons for why I was even considering the DLC in the first place. I've seriously always hated the room sizes for your home in Nh because like you said, the side rooms on the main floor are so small for no reason, and I absolutely hate the long awkward rooms for the second floor and basement. It was something I was sure would be fixed in a future update, but I'm really disappointed to see that it wasn't. I was still into most of the other features that you could permanently implement to your main island later, so I still bought the DLC in the end, but I definitely feel like you should have been able to implement all the features from HHP on your main island.


----------



## Insulaire

Cheremtasy said:


> Literally _this. _I'm shocked that no one has been talking about it more?


It says on screen in the Direct that you can’t use the adjusting room size feature on your island homes, which is probably why there aren’t many people discussing it now.


----------



## dragonair

dragonair said:


> View attachment 254754
> THE "tHiNgS sTreWn AbOuT" ARE MY DIY RECIPES THAT YOU WON'T LET ME STORE!!!!! LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!


this aged poorly (in a good way)


----------



## Cheremtasy

Insulaire said:


> It says on screen in the Direct that you can’t use the adjusting room size feature on your island homes, which is probably why there aren’t many people discussing it now.



I meant that I don't understand why more people weren't talking about being disappointed that it wasn't a feature that would be included. It's just such a downgrade from NL imo, but even if I hadn't played NL prior to NH, I still think the rooms are so awkward. I'm just shocked that a majority of people seem to be okay with that feature being left out because it's such a game-changer.


----------



## skarmoury

Man, Twiggy will not move out.  She was my starting peppy villager and she will not ask to move out despite me having to TT so many days ahead. 

Also, I wonder how many HHP houses there are that we can design? I don't wanna rush my HHP game just for the villager customization thing, I feel if I rush it I'll end up having nothing left to do in HHP.


----------



## towki

I really want WW's villagers back, I'd love to have actual villagers with lives, friends, hobbies, and personality instead of these living cardboard cutouts we're stuck with in NH. They don't have to be rude and spit in my face, but give me a reason to play daily, Nintendo. I want to log in daily to see why Bob's upset with Audie, gossip with Willow and Skye about a rumor, heck, even run errands for my villys and get pinged by them constantly. I miss that a lot.


----------



## Khaelis

I want to send my ten permanent villagers to HHP to make them an vacation home, and while I don't have all ten currently, I do have six so far. I have invited and made five vacations homes, and only Freya's left to invite... but she's been sitting at K.K.'s concert for the last FIVE. FREAKING. HOURS.

AAUGHHH. MOVE, FREYA! TAKE THE DARN CHOCOLATES! XD


----------



## VanitasFan26

It really sucks how we cannot use "Room Size" on our islands. Even when you unlock the feature to customize villager homes you still cannot use it. What were they thinking?!


----------



## nageki

skarmoury said:


> Also, I wonder how many HHP houses there are that we can design? I don't wanna rush my HHP game just for the villager customization thing, I feel if I rush it I'll end up having nothing left to do in HHP.


if it's anything like happy home designer (which it seems to be a lot like), every single villager character will have their own unique request, so about 400 so don't worry too much about running out!!


----------



## Roobi

The windmill. W H Y.

(I'd put this in the petty complaints thread, but I )


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Some of the new sets seem a bit shallow. I miss the old mush set from new leaf. New sets like the glowing moss one look great, but I'd like have a full matching themed room set, that isn't the mermaid one. Lamps, table, bed, wardrobe, chairs, tv, and such. I haven't seen all of the returning items.


----------



## Airysuit

People been complaining about burn out and now (hopefully not the same) people are rushing and TTing thru the new update to get everything unlocked ASAP lol. 

I'm afraid that it won't take long before big parts of the fandom start complaining again 

That in itself isn't necessarily a big bother, but what does annoy me immensely is that people are spoiling left and right without warning so I'll have to avoid a lot of online play for now which is to bad.

(To all the people who actually do use spoiler warnings: thanks so much )


----------



## skarmoury

nageki said:


> if it's anything like happy home designer (which it seems to be a lot like), every single villager character will have their own unique request, so about 400 so don't worry too much about running out!!


Oh in that case, that’s amazing! I never did a super lot in HHD so I didn’t know each villager would have a request, here’s to hoping there’s a lot of HHP content as well!


----------



## Starboard

I adore this update so much, and I'm currently addicted to the game again, but I guess I'll be wondering forever why they still left out easy-to implement things that people have been asking for, especially since they added _some_ things people have been asking for... maybe they just don't want this game to have everything? Maybe they _want_ us to keep going back to New Leaf? (After experiencing these new features and massively improved graphics, no way)

Maybe it's a problem with me that it feels icky to not have all the best features all in one game? I don't know...


----------



## Shyria

I can't get over Shino being a peppy. She would have made such a good sisterly  I love her design and really wanted her on my island, but I'm really frustrated that she's a peppy...


----------



## daringred_

just some small things about the update.

> hate that we still can't store plants. not even just flowers or bushes. it's pretty annoying. you could do it in NL, so why not here? it's great that they added DIY storage, but as someone who doesn't hoard those, plants were a higher storage priority for me.
> speaking of DIYs. i swear i read somewhere that you could reject recipes, but that's not been an option for me. wish it was. it's nothing game-breaking, but it is still a little inconvenient. 
> [points to the rococo set] "look at how they massacred my girl!" 
> echoing the windmill, lmao. what we got is definitely _not _what i'd call a windmill. can't believe we were robbed of the gorgeous cottagecore one from NL. i had a space planned for it and everything rip.


----------



## Lazaros

having. to. dig. up. every. single. flower. all. the. time.
and then having nowhere to store them, what in the world!


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Lazaros said:


> having. to. dig. up. every. single. flower. all. the. time.
> and then having nowhere to store them, what in the world!


Not only that but wearing your shovel down doing so.


----------



## ughrora

Don't get me wrong, I love the update, but I wish more was both brought back and added.

Have an island expansion, allow up to 15 villagers to live on your island like Population Growing did.
This one is obvious, but a shop upgrade for Timmy and Tommy!
Being able to customize exteriors of buildings on our islands. (Not sure if this is included from HHP; I know eventually you can customize the exterior of villager's houses.)
Bring back Celeste's observatory!!!
Bring back more villagers from Animal Forest/Population Growing that never made a return!
Lighthouse duty. We can have lighthouses, let us have to work in them at times! That was a fun little thing to do in Population Growing.
Ask villagers for jobs at anytime, again, just like in Population Growing. While the update seems to have made villagers ask for favors much more often now, it still can take a bit to be asked. It's a great way to grow friendship levels too!
Have Flea Market Saturdays again! That was so much fun and a great way to earn bells.
Have options for how bug and fishing tournaments run. Either have them run the way they do now, or have them run how they did in previous games, where you could compete with your villagers.
Do things in multiples. Craft multiple items at once, drop multiple items at once, store multiple items at once, etc.
Bring back journals! That was extremely fun to do in Population Growing.
We have beaches and all, why can't our villagers play volleyball or something like that? It'd, again, be similar and more "advanced" to how there were balls we could kick in Population Growing.
I was honestly disappointed that our villagers can't swim or play in the ocean after the diving update last July.
Bring back old furniture sets, as well as have new ones.
Bring back old TV shows as well as keep the new ones.
I know I am mentioning Population Growing a lot. Don't get me wrong, I love New Horizons. But instead of taking things away, why don't they bring back even more stuff that hasn't been seen by new players and ones that were loved by veteran players? And on top of that, bring more new stuff as well?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Does Luna actually remind you every time you go to her now that you can search dream addresses by name now? Or will she stop after a day? If not I've just gone through a few addresses today but it's already getting old lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

ughrora said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the update, but I wish more was both brought back and added.
> 
> Have an island expansion, allow up to 15 villagers to live on your island like Population Growing did.
> This one is obvious, but a shop upgrade for Timmy and Tommy!
> Being able to customize exteriors of buildings on our islands. (Not sure if this is included from HHP; I know eventually you can customize the exterior of villager's houses.)
> Bring back Celeste's observatory!!!
> Bring back more villagers from Animal Forest/Population Growing that never made a return!
> Lighthouse duty. We can have lighthouses, let us have to work in them at times! That was a fun little thing to do in Population Growing.
> Ask villagers for jobs at anytime, again, just like in Population Growing. While the update seems to have made villagers ask for favors much more often now, it still can take a bit to be asked. It's a great way to grow friendship levels too!
> Have Flea Market Saturdays again! That was so much fun and a great way to earn bells.
> Have options for how bug and fishing tournaments run. Either have them run the way they do now, or have them run how they did in previous games, where you could compete with your villagers.
> Do things in multiples. Craft multiple items at once, drop multiple items at once, store multiple items at once, etc.
> Bring back journals! That was extremely fun to do in Population Growing.
> We have beaches and all, why can't our villagers play volleyball or something like that? It'd, again, be similar and more "advanced" to how there were balls we could kick in Population Growing.
> I was honestly disappointed that our villagers can't swim or play in the ocean after the diving update last July.
> Bring back old furniture sets, as well as have new ones.
> Bring back old TV shows as well as keep the new ones.
> I know I am mentioning Population Growing a lot. Don't get me wrong, I love New Horizons. But instead of taking things away, why don't they bring back even more stuff that hasn't been seen by new players and ones that were loved by veteran players? And on top of that, bring more new stuff as well?


Also you cannot use Room Size on your main island after you unlock the feature to customize villager homes. You can't even use it while customizing the villager homes. Seriously? I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## Moritz

ughrora said:


> Being able to customize exteriors of buildings on our islands. (Not sure if this is included from HHP; I know eventually you can customize the exterior of villager's houses.)


This is included with the DLC 



ughrora said:


> Bring back old furniture sets, as well as have new ones.


Multiple old sets have returned, along side many new items as well.
The 2 old sets I can think of off the top of my head are sloppy and rococo (renamed elegant)




ughrora said:


> But instead of taking things away, why don't they bring back even more stuff that hasn't been seen by new players and ones that were loved by veteran players? And on top of that, bring more new stuff as well?


To be fair, there is only so much you can reasonably expect a game to have.
I cant imagine how much more work it would have been, and how much more money they would have had to pay to make, a game with all the old stuff from the old titles (having to make every item from scratch, and implement all the features), while at the same time trying to make all the new stuff as well.

It would be kinda like wanting the next Mario game to hold all the levels from the previous titles but remade in HD, while adding lots of new stages.

I think they hit the nail on the head with this update. Lots of old items and features have returned, and we got new ones as well.


----------



## Bluebellie

I wish the gyroids had come in different sizes like before. Small and big. I had really wanted the gyroids to return, but these new versions don’t really interest me as much


----------



## ughrora

Moritz said:


> This is included with the DLC
> 
> 
> Multiple old sets have returned, along side many new items as well.
> The 2 old sets I can think of off the top of my head are sloppy and rococo (renamed elegant)
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, there is only so much you can reasonably expect a game to have.
> I cant imagine how much more work it would have been, and how much more money they would have had to pay to make, a game with all the old stuff from the old titles (having to make every item from scratch, and implement all the features), while at the same time trying to make all the new stuff as well.
> 
> It would be kinda like wanting the next Mario game to hold all the levels from the previous titles but remade in HD, while adding lots of new stages.
> 
> I think they hit the nail on the head with this update. Lots of old items and features have returned, and we got new ones as well.


My point and personal opinion is that, they're only readding certain furniture sets, whereas in previous games, almost all of them were carried over to the next entry, plus new ones got added. Again, this is my personal opinion. Adding only a few out of all of the previous sets we had is underwhelming to me.

The same applies to everything else I said. They were able to do quite a lot back in previous games as well in terms of bringing old and new. This is a rant thread, so it's my personal opinion about what I would've liked to see and what I felt is underwhelming, it's not exactly supposed to be a debate.


----------



## Moritz

ughrora said:


> My point and personal opinion is that, they're only reading certain furniture sets, whereas in previous games, almost all of them were carried over to the next entry, plus new ones got added. Again, this is my personal opinion. Adding only a few out of all of the previous sets we had is underwhelming to me.
> 
> The same applies to everything else I said. This is a rant thread, so it's my personal opinion about what I would've liked to see and what I felt is underwhelming, it's not exactly supposed to be a debate.


Yes in games with very poor graphics so items are quick and easy to make 

And im not debating, just pointing out that it will never happen as the work required is too much on their end


----------



## DJStarstryker

Airysuit said:


> People been complaining about burn out and now (hopefully not the same) people are rushing and TTing thru the new update to get everything unlocked ASAP lol.
> 
> I'm afraid that it won't take long before big parts of the fandom start complaining again
> 
> That in itself isn't necessarily a big bother, but what does annoy me immensely is that people are spoiling left and right without warning so I'll have to avoid a lot of online play for now which is to bad.
> 
> (To all the people who actually do use spoiler warnings: thanks so much )



Yeah, I know how you feel there. I also got burnout from NH, but it was never from TTing since I've only ever TTed to "catch up" by going back to days I could not play and getting myself back to the current time. My burnout from NH was because I was bored and felt like there wasn't enough to do. Been taking my time with 2.0/HHP myself. I'm FINALLY getting the cafe unlocked today. I've also only been decorating a few houses per day in HHP. 

It has shocked me to see there's people who have rushed through the number of houses/buildings you need in HHP to unlock everything. I do get it in a way, because then you can have more decoration freedom. But I do wonder if some (I know not all) will burn out because of their excitement rush.


----------



## TheDuke55

StarlitGlitch said:


> Does Luna actually remind you every time you go to her now that you can search dream addresses by name now? Or will she stop after a day? If not I've just gone through a few addresses today but it's already getting old lol


I don't dream that much. Maybe a few times since it's been implemented, but bloated and repeated text is something that all of the npc do. Flick, CJ, and Saharah are the worst offenders. They could easily make shortened versions of Orville's airlines options/dialogue and make Isabelle's announcements able to be skipped unless its something truly new.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know I realized they added only two apps to our Nookphone. The Life 101 app and the Happy Home Network. Thats pretty much it. I really was hoping they would improve the Nookphone by adding a "Settings" app and a "Phonebook" app but they didn't. Come on Nintendo.....


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Polishing really doesn't add anything and its basically a waste of code. Like ok, it's sparkle-y and it can only be useful on a few items but I don't need a sparkle stove ya kno?


----------



## VanitasFan26

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Polishing really doesn't add anything and its basically a waste of code. Like ok, it's sparkle-y and it can only be useful on a few items but I don't need a sparkle stove ya kno?


Yeah the sparkle effect kinda ruins good pictures when you're trying to take a photo.


----------



## Moritz

DJStarstryker said:


> Yeah, I know how you feel there. I also got burnout from NH, but it was never from TTing since I've only ever TTed to "catch up" by going back to days I could not play and getting myself back to the current time. My burnout from NH was because I was bored and felt like there wasn't enough to do. Been taking my time with 2.0/HHP myself. I'm FINALLY getting the cafe unlocked today. I've also only been decorating a few houses per day in HHP.
> 
> It has shocked me to see there's people who have rushed through the number of houses/buildings you need in HHP to unlock everything. I do get it in a way, because then you can have more decoration freedom. But I do wonder if some (I know not all) will burn out because of their excitement rush.


I didnt rush HHP as such, I just played because I was having fun.

But im not worried about burn out from it, as there is a shop there that requires you to design houses to buy stuff.


I am going to slow down now though since I've unlocked everything... that I know of at least


magicalgrrrlz said:


> Polishing really doesn't add anything and its basically a waste of code. Like ok, it's sparkle-y and it can only be useful on a few items but I don't need a sparkle stove ya kno?


Just curious, but have you gotten far enough into the DLC to be able to chose the effect of polishing? 

I quite like adding electric effects to machinery


----------



## Bizhiins

I wish you could store plant saplings you’ve dug up and saved in storage! Such a pain if you’ve grown them and are trying to save them.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bizhiins said:


> I wish you could store plant saplings you’ve dug up and saved in storage! Such a pain if you’ve grown them and are trying to save them.


The only way to store them is if you have a 2nd user living on your island and using the "Call Resident" app on your Nookphone where you have them as the "Follower" and when you control them they can pick up stuff and it gets sent to the Recycle bin at Resident Services. This works on Flowers, Saplings, and Bushes, but even that is very tedious to do.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

ughrora said:


> My point and personal opinion is that, they're only readding certain furniture sets, whereas in previous games, almost all of them were carried over to the next entry, plus new ones got added. Again, this is my personal opinion. Adding only a few out of all of the previous sets we had is underwhelming to me.
> 
> The same applies to everything else I said. They were able to do quite a lot back in previous games as well in terms of bringing old and new. This is a rant thread, so it's my personal opinion about what I would've liked to see and what I felt is underwhelming, it's not exactly supposed to be a debate.


Very well put.

I'd also like to add that I wish more of the previous clothing options had made a comeback. Or, rather, I feel like clothing in NH has a particular style to it and it doesn't deviate from it. It's difficult to pinpoint but I wish they would've brought over more pieces from past game and updated the graphics but kept the old style for them (since the new style doesn't suit me for the most part).


----------



## satine

Geez I really wish that my MeteoNook wouldn't keep turning out to be inaccurate. I enter the information as accurately as I possibly can and then it seems to work for about two weeks, but then it ends up being wrong! I wish that I could just figure it out so I wouldn't have to keep revisiting it. It's turning out to be more of a pain than it's worth honestly. 

Also, I really wish they would've fixed the whole "talk to an animal more than three times a day and they act like it's weird that you're talking to them yet again" thing!!! It's so frustrating lol! Like what else am I going to do, Ed, there's like 20 people on this entire island including NPCs and myself and my other character profiles? Ughh lol.


----------



## Espers

With them doing paid DLC I was hoping some of the cool pocket camp sets I've seen might have been added as smaller packs but don't think that's going to happen now.


----------



## Speeny

I'm sure it's been said before, but having to take the wetsuit off manually in order to use the changing room in Able Sisters. At the airport, Audi automatically manages to remove your construction gear. 

On another note, I recently found myself running out of pocket storage while on an island with Kapp'n. Why can't they just implement a storage box like in NL? Just in case...!


----------



## SnowHunterWing

I don't know if this is a controversial opinion or not, but I think New Leaf had significantly better music than New Horizons. The Main Street theme and the 7 pm theme were just incredible and I know them completely off by heart. Can't say the same for NH music. It's good, but it just lacks a certain something for me. Maybe it's just nostalgia. The new hourly songs just don't have the same impact imo. Maybe they could remix them to some capacity?


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

SnowHunterWing said:


> I don't know if this is a controversial opinion or not, but I think New Leaf had significantly better music than New Horizons. The Main Street theme and the 7 pm theme were just incredible and I know them completely off by heart. Can't say the same for NH music. It's good, but it just lacks a certain something for me. Maybe it's just nostalgia. The new hourly songs just don't have the same impact imo. Maybe they could remix them to some capacity?


Yeah, I much prefer New Leaf's music. All the New Horizon's music that plays during the hours I play blends together for me. I often wish I could turn the music off tbh. I often play with the sound off but then I miss the sound effects.


----------



## Hsn97

Feraligator said:


> View attachment 405531
> View attachment 405532
> View attachment 405533
> 
> Man I really just want this style of dialogue back. NH has some of the interesting ones, but otherwise they're all so vanilla that it's almost fake.


Seeing your screenshots made me so nostalgic for my WW town. I wish the villagers where more like that


----------



## Moonlight.

i was excited that fence customization was a thing but i'm so disappointed it's limited to a few of them. was hoping at least a majority of them would be customizable :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it still takes 839296 years to withdraw nook miles tickets from the vendor, I would almost rather pay the tbt and buy them from someone here lol


----------



## Brumbo

WHY do designs have this weird smoothing/ rounding out filter applied to them? Oh my gosh it's SO UGLY and irritating might be a hot take here but I like things looking sharp exactly how I wanted it. At least make it on option to turn off, or something? You make a square and it turns into a circle. You *STILL CAN'T USE THE TOUCH SCREEN?????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????*
HOW COME your designs have a weird white cut out around it SOMETIMES when you use the transparency tool?
Game tries to make everything newer but keeps the tools for making designs old school, you couldn't add a selection tool? Cut and paste? (I know they have the "copy" option for PRO designs, but, I'm saying select=>copy=>paste)
I might be asking too much, I don't know! This is 2021 we can handle more "advanced" features.



Checking out other people's designs online is cool though.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

The tootoid didn't come back with the gyroids. I used to love having the farting ones in the bathroom.


----------



## Bon Bonne

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The tootoid didn't come back with the gyroids. I used to love having the farting ones in the bathroom.


I am honestly SO sad there is no tootoid. I'll get over it eventually, but none of the ones in New Horizons have won me over... yet.


----------



## Anj2k6

NMT are still the worst thing that's ever happened to the AC economy IMHO :/ 
Seriously their only purpose is villager hunting and getting extra materials. That's it. I miss just being able to buy things will bells. Now I go out of my way to not learn certain DIY just so I can sell it for NMT to then trade for stuff I want. 

With the bin files being publicly available and (some) reprints of the amiibo cards, you don't need to spend 60 hours island hopping for a villager.


----------



## Pig-Pen

I'm annoyed in this moment that i'm 300 NMTs into a hunt for either Tiansheng, Shasha, or Shino, but i've Seen marlo 4 times, Cephalobot 3 times, and Roswell 4 times, along with Ace an couple times.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

There's a diaper clothing item. I was already expecting creepy role play requests before the update.


----------



## Anj2k6

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a diaper clothing item. I was already expecting creepy role play requests before the update.


Okay I get the kid school uniforms and kinda pacifiers since children also play this game, but WHY A DIAPER????


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t like how some of the items from NL/HHD were redesigned such as this one counter top, sloppy set, to name a few and we also cannot use clothing to customize it. I don’t like any of the patterns that sable gave us enough to customize my furniture with it..

Don’t get me wrong. I am extremely happy with the update. Just disappointed with how some of the items’ color options and redone design.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There's a diaper clothing item. I was already expecting creepy role play requests before the update.


Surprised you didn't think this with the paci and onesie stuff  (Then again, adult onesies are a thing so that's not even remotely the weird part)


----------



## linkyasha

I love the abundance of new items, but I can't help but be sad at how many items are in pocket camp but didn't get moved over. I haven't played pocket camp in probably over a year yet I can easily remember a handful of items I would've loved to see!


----------



## Piginapoke

I wish we could interact with the outside items, such as merry go round, hot tub, etc.

Just found out that the gyroids don't animate outside. Disappointing.

The Kappn island is effectively just a bigger mystery island. Also disappointing.

Biggest rant though is that Nintendo appear to be calling it a day on ACNH given v2.0 was the last big update. It does still seem an incomplete game.


----------



## Junalt

Piginapoke said:


> Just found out that the gyroids don't animate outside. Disappointing.



Gyroids do animate outdoors.


----------



## SnowHunterWing

Junalt said:


> Gyroids do animate outdoors.


They do but I think it's only within a small range of you.


----------



## Junalt

SnowHunterWing said:


> They do but I think it's only within a small range of you.



Yeah but IMO it’s better that way to reduce the lag.


----------



## Piginapoke

Thats good news. Thank you.


----------



## meggiewes

Anj2k6 said:


> Okay I get the kid school uniforms and kinda pacifiers since children also play this game, but WHY A DIAPER????



My immediate thought was "cool! Now I can dress up like Baby New Year for New Year's Eve!"


----------



## MidnightAura

I agree with this.  I don’t want to make fake sets that I can’t use, what is the point of the merry go round, ferris wheel, etc. It’s just sitting there! If the villagers could use it I would build it.

I also agree on Kappn‘s island.
once Harvey’s island is completed I think it could feel stale again. I still wish Tortimer had a better role.

One thing I’m disappointed about is with the new dlc, it doesn’t matter how you decorate Providing you use the required two or three items. It doesn’t matter if those items are just thrown in the middle of the room and aren’t functional, the client will still love it amd you will get maximum profit.

I found out the hard way when asked to decorate a restaurant and I wanted to end the game but the game insisted I do the restaurant. I just did the bare minimum with the essential furniture, didn’t change the decor and the tables and chairs weren’t together and Every one thought it was brilliant!


----------



## Anj2k6

MidnightAura said:


> I agree with this.  I don’t want to make fake sets that I can’t use, what is the point of the merry go round, ferris wheel, etc. It’s just sitting there! If the villagers could use it I would build it.
> 
> I also agree on Kappn‘s island.
> once Harvey’s island is completed I think it could feel stale again. I still wish Tortimer had a better role.
> 
> One thing I’m disappointed about is with the new dlc, it doesn’t matter how you decorate Providing you use the required two or three items. It doesn’t matter if those items are just thrown in the middle of the room and aren’t functional, the client will still love it amd you will get maximum profit.
> 
> I found out the hard way when asked to decorate a restaurant and I wanted to end the game but the game insisted I do the restaurant. I just did the bare minimum with the essential furniture, didn’t change the decor and the tables and chairs weren’t together and Every one thought it was brilliant!


To be fair, designing is kind of like art in a way where it's so abstract and everyone has different styles/tastes/methods that developing some kind of "good design" recognition is kind of impossible.

Can also be a slippery slope and easily lead to "this is the only right way to design".


----------



## Brumbo

Anyone else kinda really hate the music? (I'm also including ACNL in this) I really really like the weird sounds they used in the GC game, the meows and random barks made the game feel so unique and weird. I think something that's missing from this game is that it's.... Weird.... Probably because I'm old but I miss the random things you can do in GC being thrown in with random stuff happening around you when it wants to is great. Now everything is happening when YOU want it to, for example the stretching thing, I thought it was going to be like that exercise session in GC that happens really early in the morning but no.... Whenever YOU want to do it.... That's probably why so many people feel like the villagers are just there to look pretty the old ones did things when THEY wanted to! YOU moved in to THEIR town.
I didn't like the direction everything was going with you being the mayor in NL, now you're basically god LOL.


----------



## MidnightAura

Anj2k6 said:


> To be fair, designing is kind of like art in a way where it's so abstract and everyone has different styles/tastes/methods that developing some kind of "good design" recognition is kind of impossible.
> 
> Can also be a slippery slope and easily lead to "this is the only right way to design".


That’s fair but when I was made to just throw it in any way and the game didn’t care that say the stove wasn’t accessible that’s weird to me. It’s like the wedding event. It didn’t matter there if your design was impractical and didn’t make sense it still scored lots of points.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Brumbo said:


> Anyone else kinda really hate the music? (I'm also including ACNL in this) I really really like the weird sounds they used in the GC game, the meows and random barks made the game feel so unique and weird. I think something that's missing from this game is that it's.... Weird.... Probably because I'm old but I miss the random things you can do in GC being thrown in with random stuff happening around you when it wants to is great. Now everything is happening when YOU want it to, for example the stretching thing, I thought it was going to be like that exercise session in GC that happens really early in the morning but no.... Whenever YOU want to do it.... That's probably why so many people feel like the villagers are just there to look pretty the old ones did things when THEY wanted to! YOU moved in to THEIR town.
> I didn't like the direction everything was going with you being the mayor in NL, now you're basically god LOL.



I like New leaf music but I hate NH music. Well I tell a lie, I like 5am but I’m not getting up that early!

i love the game cube music too! My favourite is wild world.

I agree with what you mean about how the game feels different when you became the mayor. I love new leaf, I have multiple towns and I play daily but I definitely prefer having to join the villagers community and you being equal. I even still play the older games for that reason. In New horizons I feel like the villagers serve for my benefit. They don’t have any agency or will of their own it feels like.


----------



## TheBeastHimself

I think this game is simply suffering from untapped potential. Nintendo clearly wants to move the series into a more customization kinda game, almost like Sims, while neglecting the core of what made the series truly special: interacting with your villagers. 

If the game were to balance these two ideas out in a future game, not only would that please both types of Animal Crossing players, but it would also likely become the best game in the series. 

This game just feels off because normally you'd come back to interact with villagers that you worked to build relationships with, and now you come back to customize everything. 

I'd honestly just be fine with a future game that got a villager re-work. Give them more than the 20 or so lines they repeat over and over. And have us work for that friendship, instead of my _cranky _villager praising me the day we meet!


----------



## azurill

I don’t like when I invite a villager with an amiibo card and they ask for something I can’t make. I had invited Kevin two times last week and was hoping I could just make something quick so I didn’t have to continue island hopping  to fill the empty plot. I don’t have what I need to make stacked bottle crates. Back to island hopping I go.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I really don't get Nintendo and some of the decisions they made in this game. They added so many new items to the game yet they refuse to upgrade Nook's Cranny. Is it too much to ask for a bigger shop that can hold many more items? I hate to bring this up again, but New Leaf's upgrade Nook Shop is so much better than only one upgrade. 

Also when they added the new Exterior decorating tool in Happy Home Paradise, I was shocked in a good way that it was so much better to use than if you were terraforming your island. This is something that they should done with the terraforming making it more easier to use and not be so sluggish and slow pace. Just why can't we not do this on our island? It doesn't make any logical sense. 

Finally and this was something that really made me mad was that you cannot even expand your room size in your own home on your island. Even when you unlock the feature to customize villager homes on your island you cannot use room size. I just don't get the thinking behind this. Why would you limit all these great features from a DLC and just not add it into the main game? Let me be clear I am loving the DLC and the new content is great, but if there was one thing I don't agree with is locking features behind a DLC and not carrying it over to the main game.


----------



## TheBeastHimself

RoxasFan20 said:


> I really don't get Nintendo and some of the decisions they made in this game. They added so many new items to the game yet they refuse to upgrade Nook's Cranny. Is it too much to ask for a bigger shop that can hold many more items? I hate to bring this up again, but New Leaf's upgrade Nook Shop is so much better than only one upgrade.



This was the one addition I was shocked didn't return for 2.0.  Having a three story Nook's Cranny again would be awesome. This is a good example of how Nintendo's priorities with the series are changing. Progression is much more cosmetic based in this game as opposed to establishing a rich, bustling town. 

On a side note, I've always been disappointed on the lack of Pelly and Phyllis. Those two got replaced by a piece of wood in the airport lol. But Pete has no excuse. Was it too much for him to walk around the island occasionally while delivering mail?


----------



## cool sword

gotta say i really hate the way that lazy villagers are written in this game, theyre my favorite type and usually the most relatable but i find it so weird they talk about chatting with bugs or seeing you in their dreams and it just kinda seems odd and lowkey creepy than it does cute or head spacey like they used to be


----------



## Therhodian

azurill said:


> I don’t like when I invite a villager with an amiibo card and they ask for something I can’t make. I had invited Kevin two times last week and was hoping I could just make something quick so I didn’t have to continue island hopping  to fill the empty plot. I don’t have what I need to make stacked bottle crates. Back to island hopping I go.



Don't accept the request, and invite him again the next day, he will then ask something else.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

RoxasFan20 said:


> I really don't get Nintendo and some of the decisions they made in this game. They added so many new items to the game yet they refuse to upgrade Nook's Cranny. Is it too much to ask for a bigger shop that can hold many more items? I hate to bring this up again, but New Leaf's upgrade Nook Shop is so much better than only one upgrade.





TheBeastHimself said:


> This was the one addition I was shocked didn't return for 2.0.  Having a three story Nook's Cranny again would be awesome. This is a good example of how Nintendo's priorities with the series are changing. Progression is much more cosmetic based in this game as opposed to establishing a rich, bustling town.
> 
> On a side note, I've always been disappointed on the lack of Pelly and Phyllis. Those two got replaced by a piece of wood in the airport lol. But Pete has no excuse. Was it too much for him to walk around the island occasionally while delivering mail?



i'm just realizing this now 
not even just a 2nd floor expansion! considering the stairs on the backroom definitely felt like a tease. i know the "mall" isn't very island-esque, so i wasn't expecting that, but at least an upgrade from what we have now.


----------



## Berrymia

I like partition walls but I hate that you can’t put stuff on them?? Like pictures or lamps etc. That kinda makes them suck lol


----------



## azurill

Therhodian said:


> Don't accept the request, and invite him again the next day, he will then ask something else.


Ok thank you.


----------



## Starboard

I'm getting fed up with the houses in HHP not lining up to the entry way! No plot I've done yet has it lined up properly and it's hard to make paths going between the entry and the house


----------



## Corrie

Anj2k6 said:


> NMT are still the worst thing that's ever happened to the AC economy IMHO :/
> Seriously their only purpose is villager hunting and getting extra materials. That's it. I miss just being able to buy things will bells. Now I go out of my way to not learn certain DIY just so I can sell it for NMT to then trade for stuff I want.
> 
> With the bin files being publicly available and (some) reprints of the amiibo cards, you don't need to spend 60 hours island hopping for a villager.


I personally agree. I just don't see why one would want so many NMT? Unless they're just island hopping over and over? But what if you get all the villagers you want, what then? I guess trade them to other people? I never island hop so they're useless to me. I guess island hopping is just that popular lol.
Edit: also buying them one by one from the machine must be the most tedious thing. Kudos to those who sit through that for 1000NMTs.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> I personally agree. I just don't see why one would want so many NMT? Unless they're just island hopping over and over? But what if you get all the villagers you want, what then? I guess trade them to other people? I never island hop so they're useless to me. I guess island hopping is just that popular lol.
> Edit: also buying them one by one from the machine must be the most tedious thing. Kudos to those who sit through that for 1000NMTs.


And this is why I quit Nookazon all people ever want to do is charge ridiculous amounts of Nook Mile Tickets. Its really gotten out of control and even worse when the new villagers came and the value of them has sky rocketed.


----------



## Corrie

RoxasFan20 said:


> And this is why I quit Nookazon all people ever want to do is charge ridiculous amounts of Nook Mile Tickets. Its really gotten out of control and even worse when the new villagers came and the value of them has sky rocketed.


For sure. I'd rather ask for IGB or TBT personally. I have more use for those than NMTs.


----------



## Sholee

Corrie said:


> I personally agree. I just don't see why one would want so many NMT? Unless they're just island hopping over and over? But what if you get all the villagers you want, what then? I guess trade them to other people? I never island hop so they're useless to me. I guess island hopping is just that popular lol.
> Edit: also buying them one by one from the machine must be the most tedious thing. Kudos to those who sit through that for 1000NMTs.



I think I only printed NMT *once* in all of my 900+ hours of gaming and that was during the tutorial part of the game. I ended up with thousands of NMT clogging up my storage because that's mainly what everyone used to trade. I wish there was a better usage of NMTs or convert them back to miles. But then miles are also kinda useless once you get the items you want.


----------



## Sweetley

Berrymia said:


> I like partition walls but I hate that you can’t put stuff on them?? Like pictures or lamps etc. That kinda makes them suck lol


Wait, really? I had no idea since I still had no chance in playing the update yet. Oh well this sucks, but hey at least we can finally divide a room in a proper way instead of improvise with simple panels...


----------



## VanitasFan26

LuciIIe said:


> Wait, really? I had no idea since I still had no chance in playing the update yet. Oh well this sucks, but hey at least we can finally divide a room in a proper way instead of improvise with simple panels...


Except you cannot do that when customizing villager homes on your island because there is no way to expand the room space and if you try to even add a partition wall it takes up more space so it becomes pretty useless when trying to make proper interior when you're so used to having big rooms.


----------



## Sweetley

RoxasFan20 said:


> Except you cannot do that when customizing villager homes on your island because there is no way to expand the room space and if you try to even add a partition wall it takes up more space so it becomes pretty useless when trying to make proper interior when you're so used to having big rooms.


Eh, I can personally live with this fact tbh, I don't really care how my villager houses look like and probably not gonna spend so much time in re-decorate them. It's more important for me to have more options to customize the own house and here the partition walls are just a blessing (even if you can't hang/place anything on them) since I struggled way too often in dividing my rooms in proper different parts because the simple panels were never a real good solution here. I would have liked it if we could also changed the size of our rooms, but I'm happy with what we got. 

Don't get me wrong, I understand that people would have loved to have even more options in terms of customizing villager homes, then again it's a miracle that Nintendo even allow us to do what we can do now at all imo.


----------



## VanitasFan26

LuciIIe said:


> Eh, I can personally live with this fact tbh, I don't really care how my villager houses look like and probably not gonna spend so much time in re-decorate them. It's more important for me to have more options to customize the own house and here the partition walls are just a blessing (even if you can't hang/place anything on them) since I struggled way too often in dividing my rooms in proper different parts because the simple panels were never a real good solution here. I would have liked it if we could also changed the size of our rooms, but I'm happy with what we got.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I understand that people would have loved to have even more options in terms of customizing villager homes, then again it's a miracle that Nintendo even allow us to do what we can do now at all imo.


Even if you try to decorate your own home you still have to deal with the rooms on the left, right, and upper side. Since you cannot expand Room Size it would not work. I hate to bring this up again but in New Leaf you were able to expand your home size every room. I just don't get why Nintendo keeps leaving out stuff like this. All the new features we have in Happy Home Paradise makes what we have on our island so shallow. I am sorry, but I don't approve of features being locked behind a DLC and not being taken advantage of in the actual main game.


----------



## Sweetley

RoxasFan20 said:


> Even if you try to decorate your own home you still have to deal with the rooms on the left, right, and upper side. Since you cannot expand Room Size it would not work. I hate to bring this up again but in New Leaf you were able to expand your home size every room. I just don't get why Nintendo keeps leaving out stuff like this. All the new features we have in Happy Home Paradise makes what we have on our island so shallow. I am sorry, but I don't approve of features being locked behind a DLC and not being taken advantage of in the actual main game.


Understandable and I get what you mean. Of course they could have done it better, I'm just glad that they added anything like this after all into the game...


----------



## Fey

I just realized that if it’s true that we’ll only be getting minor item updates from now on, that means that the top right side of the museum will never fill in with something. Despite all the new content, this just seems like a glaring symbol of the game being incomplete. Or at least not quite getting the treatment it deserved.

It’s very disappointing—and honestly, baffling—to me. If Nintendo doesn’t have any further plans for that area, why not at least make it an open room to decorate like before? I liked seeing how differently people utilized that space!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Fey said:


> I just realized that if it’s true that we’ll only be getting minor item updates from now on, that means that the top right side of the museum will never fill in with something. Despite all the new content, this just seems like a glaring symbol of the game being incomplete. Or at least not quite getting the treatment it deserved.
> 
> It’s very disappointing—and honestly, baffling—to me. If Nintendo doesn’t have any further plans for that area, why not at least make it an open room to decorate like before? I liked seeing how differently people utilized that space!


Yeah and when they say "small changes" I think that means adding in more seasonal items and minor tweaks to the events. If thats what they want to do then so be it. It will be a while before the next mainline AC Game.


----------



## Khaelis

Levelling an island flat takes too dang long. End my suffering.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Khaelis said:


> Levelling an island flat takes too dang long. End my suffering.


Restarting maybe be the best option but its frustrating because you lose all your catalog items, diys, and villagers. I know the feeling


----------



## Khaelis

RoxasFan20 said:


> Restarting maybe be the best option but its frustrating because you lose all your catalog items, diys, and villagers. I know the feeling



How would restarting be _HELPFUL _in this situation? It's completely counter-productive!


----------



## Corrie

Related, I wish you could rename your island without having to start over.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Khaelis said:


> How would restarting be _HELPFUL _in this situation? It's completely counter-productive!


I know! Its such a frustrating feeling which makes me very scared to even restart again because of how long it takes to grind to back to that point


----------



## Corrie

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know! Its such a frustrating feeling which makes me very scared to even restart again because of how long it takes to grind to back to that point


And going through that irritating tutorial. RIP to the non time travellers for that part lol.


----------



## Berrymia

LuciIIe said:


> Wait, really? I had no idea since I still had no chance in playing the update yet. Oh well this sucks, but hey at least we can finally divide a room in a proper way instead of improvise with simple panels...


Yes  
But IMO there’s some new very lovely partition items like shelves or screens. At least you can decorate the top of the shelves lol


----------



## windloft

I really wish we had the ability to terraform our islands in a similar way that we could customize villager's vacay homes in HHP. I don't care if it's locked behind a boatload of requirements: It's really frustrating having to take forever and a day to flatten your island or, like, re-do a cliff just because that _one _tree you wanted on it doesn't fit.


----------



## VanitasFan26

windloft said:


> I really wish we had the ability to terraform our islands in a similar way that we could customize villager's vacay homes in HHP. I don't care if it's locked behind a boatload of requirements: It's really frustrating having to take forever and a day to flatten your island or, like, re-do a cliff just because that _one _tree you wanted on it doesn't fit.


Yeah its really crazy how the Exterior design is so much more better with Happy Home Paradise that it makes terraforming on our islands look so slow and sloppy. I barely used terraforming after restarting my island. The only time I used it was just to fix the river mouths and the cliffs to build bridges and inclines, but that was pretty much it.


----------



## TheDuke55

windloft said:


> I really wish we had the ability to terraform our islands in a similar way that we could customize villager's vacay homes in HHP. I don't care if it's locked behind a boatload of requirements: It's really frustrating having to take forever and a day to flatten your island or, like, re-do a cliff just because that _one _tree you wanted on it doesn't fit.


Something as simple as being able to disable auto-save when we terraform would be so helpful.


----------



## windloft

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah its really crazy how the Exterior design is so much more better with Happy Home Paradise that it makes terraforming on our islands look so slow and sloppy. I barely used terraforming after restarting my island. The only time I used it was just to fix the river mouths and the cliffs to build bridges and inclines, but that was pretty much it.



Yeah! Like, don't get me wrong: I think that manual terraforming is fun. It's super satisfying when you finish up a section of land and make it look like it just _screams 'your island'._ I just think that the general slowness of it, on top of being unable to revert to the previous layout is kind of ... frustrating? Overwhelming, I guess? Which sucks, because it's a lot of great stuff that's done with terraforming as a feature ; there's just as many potential ideas for it that were overlooked, or _lack _of features that make no sense.



TheDuke55 said:


> Something as simple as being able to disable auto-save when we terraform would be so helpful.



That'd save so much effort and time, but at the same time it's a big risk. You could be nearly complete with your layout, only for your switch's battery to deplete or your game _crashing _that can wipe out all of your progress.


----------



## TheDuke55

I'll take those chances. The times I decided I didn't like what I did and had to waste 15mins to an hour undoing it outweigh my game crashing or losing battery power. Heck neither of those two have happened when I've been in the midst of terraforming or even playing NH.

There needs to be a middle ground for terraforming and laying down patterns though. I don't think it should be like us slapping a million qr paths or sprouting cliffs/rivers in a matter of 5 seconds. Is the way it is right now tedious? Absolutely, but doing it like the dlc would make the game feel artificial and detract from its charm.


----------



## Moritz

TheDuke55 said:


> I'll take those chances. The times I decided I didn't like what I did and had to waste 15mins to an hour undoing it outweigh my game crashing or losing battery power. Heck neither of those two have happened when I've been in the midst of terraforming or even playing NH.
> 
> There needs to be a middle ground for terraforming and laying down patterns though. I don't think it should be like us slapping a million qr paths or sprouting cliffs/rivers in a matter of 5 seconds. Is the way it is right now tedious? Absolutely, but doing it like the dlc would make the game feel artificial and detract from its charm.


I have a suggestion that would annoy literally everyone! 
(And probably be too hard to be implemented)

Be able to go into resident services and go up to a model of the town, where you enter a HHP type editing mode (make the island look plastic so it looks like a model and not the real thing) where you can quickly try out what an idea will look like before you commit to making it happen by actually going out to your island and working on it.

But of course this would just annoy people seeing the tools to make instant changes being in the game and not given to players to use.

But there is no satisfaction in instant results so these tools should never be given to the player for actual use.


----------



## Corrie

windloft said:


> I really wish we had the ability to terraform our islands in a similar way that we could customize villager's vacay homes in HHP. I don't care if it's locked behind a boatload of requirements: It's really frustrating having to take forever and a day to flatten your island or, like, re-do a cliff just because that _one _tree you wanted on it doesn't fit.


Agreed! Terraforming normally feels so monotonous. Makes me wish there was a drag and drop method. It would make me actually wanna decorate lol.


----------



## pinkfawn

Typically I don't like to rant about this game, because I can find workarounds generally but...omg...

So I've been wanting to really get serious about finishing my catalog including item variations. ACNH.Guide app updated to include 2.0 items (most of them), so I spent the morning while I waited for shops to open filling out the app with what was in my catalog. Able's opened and I figured I'd go in there and buy the variations of clothing I didn't have, which ended up being a lot since I usually use custom clothing instead of in-game clothing. It took me nearly an hour and a half to go through and buy everything I needed. I always saw people taking about how Able's DESPERATELY needs a 'shopping cart' feature in the fitting room, and since I never really bought a lot of clothes at one time, it was always something I considered low priority for me personally, but wouldn't mind if it got added for people who needed it. Now I'm that person who needed it. Geeze.

I figure as time goes on and I need less clothing and their variations, this won't take as long since repeats are bound to show up, but omg this took FOREVER.


----------



## Luna Tsukino

Petty complaint of the day.... Why can't I put anything under the gazebos? That beautiful domed gazebo is dying for a turkey day pedestal and singular rose under it >< 
The wisteria one would be lovely with an iron bench underneath too.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I really hate it when you're trying to look for villagers using nook mile tickets and you keep running into the same ones you already seen. Seriously why is this even a thing? You should not have to see villagers that you've seen already. I remember seeing Zucker like 10 times last year during the time I was looking for Raymond. Its even more annoying this year when you're trying to look for the new villagers, yet you keep running into old villagers. I must have bad RNG, but still this is one of the most annoying things about villager hunting.


----------



## rosabelle

Please let me search things in my home inventory. *Please*. I have a hard time looking through the entirety of my things specially when I'm looking for a small item.


----------



## SirQuack

My rant nowadays would be about upgrades to the shop and how about Gracie?!


----------



## Envy

The exterior house designs are extremely limited compared to NL and HHD. I was really disappointed to see that the four they showed in the Direct are the only ones we have for our house. We should have all of HHD's + more. I can't tell you how many times I'm designing a villager's home in HHP and I just can't make the house match thematically.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield




----------



## Halloqueen

Why is it that we can give animals vacation homes with 10x10 dimensions but our own homes we pay millions to expand only get tiny rooms on the first floor and awkward rectangles for our attic and basement?

One of my characters is supposed to be a professor and she has a classroom that can't even fit two rows of lecture hall desks + student seating with enough room to also give her a desk or much of anything other than a podium, meanwhile I can build a school on Happy Home Paradise that blows it out of the water. Thanks, I hate it.

I also agree with @Envy on the home exteriors.

They got so focused on making islands pretty that they've allowed the houses to fall by the wayside.


----------



## Arckaniel

I've been villager hunting from 1am to 8am and I still haven't found Sasha! I just reset and the only plot from the first three houses open is the lazy plot and I honestly thought it would be easy to get him but apparently not... I feel like I've seen all the lazy villagers at this point except Sasha! I've seen Bob, Cranston, Stu, Rex, Zucker, Beau, Hopkins multiple times already like please RNG be good to me and actually give me Sasha  I'm gonna take a break for a bit I need to eat breakfast LMAO...


----------



## Bizhiins

_Why _arent any of the buildings built symmetrically to be matching with inclines? I am trying so hard to make my island terraforming aesthetically pleasing, but for both Nook’s Cranny and the Museum, the inclines won’t match up no matter how many times I’ve tried to rearrange and change things  has anyone else come across this issue or know how to overcome it?


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


This makes me wanna die.


----------



## linkyasha

Reginald Fairfield said:


>


it kills me that some things can be placed between 2 tiles while other things can only follow the tiles. I kinda get why things like trees and houses can't be placed between 2 but it's still annoying

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2021



Bizhiins said:


> _Why _arent any of the buildings built symmetrically to be matching with inclines? I am trying so hard to make my island terraforming aesthetically pleasing, but for both Nook’s Cranny and the Museum, the inclines won’t match up no matter how many times I’ve tried to rearrange and change things  has anyone else come across this issue or know how to overcome it?
> 
> View attachment 412965View attachment 412966


For my museum, I place two stair cases. So it goes one staircase, 3 blocks where the museum entrance is, and then one staircase. It's not what you were hoping for, but I've found it pretty and as symmetrical as it can be.


----------



## Bizhiins

Corrie said:


> This makes me wanna die.


 
noooooooo
this is so infuriating. Did they just not think of this.. or do this on purpose?


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> This makes me wanna die.


lol it's one of the reasons I destroyed my original museum set up. Had it on this cool tier path, river/waterfall/fountain, and the inclines just made it look so ugly. They had to have known this crap needed a adjustment/fix way before they launched. Unless they did the bare minimum for testing before they pushed it out.


----------



## Bizhiins

linkyasha said:


> For my museum, I place two stair cases. So it goes one staircase, 3 blocks where the museum entrance is, and then one staircase. It's not what you were hoping for, but I've found it pretty and as symmetrical as it can be.



that’s a good idea… I guess I will do that!


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> lol it's one of the reasons I destroyed my original museum set up. Had it on this cool tier path, river/waterfall/fountain, and the inclines just made it look so ugly. They had to have known this crap needed a adjustment/fix way before they launched. Unless they did the bare minimum for testing before they pushed it out.


I feel you. I've had to rethink plans due to inclines not lining up properly. It's really annoying. Thank god for ladders lol


----------



## linkyasha

Bizhiins said:


> that’s a good idea… I guess I will do that!


Yah! I've moved my museum once or twice now but I always use this method. 





This person did 5 blocks of space in the middle but it'll give you an idea to show before you spend the bells on the ramps! Just make sure whatever number in the middle is odd since the museum entrance is 3 blocks wide!!


----------



## EtchaSketch

I don’t get how people can spend more than 30 mins in this game a day MAX. It makes it so hard not to TT because I have absolutely nothing to do. Not to mention the horrible sleep schedule I’m on :”) IDK how people find things to do?? And I never have enough furniture to decorate with for long so that’s completely out of the question


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m bummed that some pieces of the old sets aren’t in the game like the armchair of the rococo set, low table, sloppy table, sloppy closet, etc. and again, the remade models of the sloppy set in particular to me isn’t as good as the NL version.


----------



## Doilie

Really hate that I cant place trees right beside the river or near cliffs. ><


----------



## Starboard

Even with the great update, I still mull over the thought that if they had fixed all the issues/missing features fans kept mentioning then this would have been most people's favourite AC game hands down, and would be able to go down in history without all the "drama" and disappointment surrounding it.

It's still my favourite AC game but it feels unsatisfying that my favourite features from previous games aren't in this! It's a great game but it could have been perfect! 

I would pay for that kind of update, fiy Nintendo


----------



## Envy

Really disappointed that the harpsichord did not return. I guess the pipe organ (which thank god we eventually got that) is the only keyboard instrument appropriate for my "Baroque palace" I plan on creating. =( Harpsichord is just... so essential. I'm sad.


----------



## Anj2k6

*inhale* 
WHY THE HECK DID THEY COMPLETELY REMOVE THE VILLAGER PICTURE TRICK?

I'm honestly so mad. Now even if you use giant clams, gold nuggets ECT with your inv full they now can send clothing through the mail.

Was it really that harmful to make it slightly easier to get photos? I never even really got duplicates that often since furniture RNG still played a part. Ugh.


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Idk why it took me so long to realize this, but I only just learned a few days ago that you can't villager hunt unless you're selling plots.
I could've saved SO many NMTs and I wasted them. It's no wonder when I went hunting I had no villagers popping up on the NMT islands, yet it was so obvious too. (Tho I don't think anything in the game tells us this, I can't remember, would be nice)

Yeah I'm dumb and I forgot how plotting houses worked in NH for a bit after playing back and forth between it and NL.


----------



## meggiewes

EtchaSketch said:


> I don’t get how people can spend more than 30 mins in this game a day MAX. It makes it so hard not to TT because I have absolutely nothing to do. Not to mention the horrible sleep schedule I’m on :”) IDK how people find things to do?? And I never have enough furniture to decorate with for long so that’s completely out of the question



I really like to fish.  I tend to go to an NMT island and just fish my little heart out. If it is raining on my island then I just keep filling my pockets and dumping them in the drop off box .


----------



## Moritz

EtchaSketch said:


> I don’t get how people can spend more than 30 mins in this game a day MAX. It makes it so hard not to TT because I have absolutely nothing to do. Not to mention the horrible sleep schedule I’m on :”) IDK how people find things to do?? And I never have enough furniture to decorate with for long so that’s completely out of the question


Honestly I don't get how anyone can't do it
If they make they most out of their time and energy there is at least 3 hours a day.
And then the DLC if you get bored.

If people get bored within 30 minutes in this game, I can only imagine they quit in 5 in the old games


----------



## EtchaSketch

Moritz said:


> Honestly I don't get how anyone can't do it
> If they make they most out of their time and energy there is at least 3 hours a day.
> And then the DLC if you get bored.
> 
> If people get bored within 30 minutes in this game, I can only imagine they quit in 5 in the old games


I mean, I can’t afford the DLC, I can barely afford food… so yeah, I’ve been wanting to play it because it seems really fun, but can’t 

I specifically said why I get bored, and it’s because _I specifically_ can’t find anything to do. But I struggle with that in my everyday life, not just in AC. I started on New Leaf, was the first AC game I played, and the same thing happened there. As with many, many other games. But clearly it isn’t just me or I wouldn’t have gotten so many people agreeing with my post? 

I literally asked a question? I wasn’t even complaining, I was seriously just wondering why it’s so hard for me to find things to do/decorate/etc. So it makes me a little sad when I post a random thought of mine, something I wish I could overcome (my chronic boredom, it’s really actually painful sometimes) and have it just … yeah. Just to be so misunderstood over something that I was already a little sad about.


----------



## Moritz

EtchaSketch said:


> I mean, I can’t afford the DLC, I can barely afford food… so yeah, I’ve been wanting to play it because it seems really fun, but can’t


Dm me
I'll buy it for you


----------



## linkyasha

EtchaSketch said:


> I mean, I can’t afford the DLC, I can barely afford food… so yeah, I’ve been wanting to play it because it seems really fun, but can’t
> 
> I specifically said why I get bored, and it’s because _I specifically_ can’t find anything to do. But I struggle with that in my everyday life, not just in AC. I started on New Leaf, was the first AC game I played, and the same thing happened there. As with many, many other games. But clearly it isn’t just me or I wouldn’t have gotten so many people agreeing with my post?
> 
> I literally asked a question? I wasn’t even complaining, I was seriously just wondering why it’s so hard for me to find things to do/decorate/etc. So it makes me a little sad when I post a random thought of mine, something I wish I could overcome (my chronic boredom, it’s really actually painful sometimes) and have it just … yeah. Just to be so misunderstood over something that I was already a little sad about.


Hey, I actually completely understand you. While my TTing has changed and I've barely been doing it with the DLC, before it came out I would literally log on, check shops, talk to villagers, and then...that was it. Might as well TT to check the shops again? I think the update helped out a lot with new items, and the DLC even more so for me, I'm sorry you can't afford it, and I totally get where you're coming from with the struggle to be entertained and not TT


----------



## dragonair

I am so sick of duplicate DIY's. Even though I can store them now I have no clue what I'm going to do with them. I hate waiting for forever to try to sell them and Nook's Cranny offers absolutely nothing for them and they're just taking up room and I just want to yeet them and I don't even know why they're a thing???? Please just? stop???? teaching me???? how to make the same stuff???????????


----------



## Faux

dragonair said:


> I am so sick of duplicate DIY's. Even though I can store them now I have no clue what I'm going to do with them. I hate waiting for forever to try to sell them and Nook's Cranny offers absolutely nothing for them and they're just taking up room and I just want to yeet them and I don't even know why they're a thing???? Please just? stop???? teaching me???? how to make the same stuff???????????



It's very tedious, but I've now decided to fill my inventory with stackable items when I check in with my villagers.
Unless the DIY they are making is new, or a rare one, I keep everything UNstacked in my inventory, so they can't force the card on me.  If it is new or rare, I can very quickly stack an item to free up a slot and pick up the card. :>


----------



## dragonair

Faux said:


> It's very tedious, but I've now decided to fill my inventory with stackable items when I check in with my villagers.
> Unless the DIY they are making is new, or a rare one, I keep everything UNstacked in my inventory, so they can't force the card on me.  If it is new or rare, I can very quickly stack an item to free up a slot and pick up the card. :>


YOOOOO that's smart. Thank you for the tip!!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Faux said:


> It's very tedious, but I've now decided to fill my inventory with stackable items when I check in with my villagers.
> Unless the DIY they are making is new, or a rare one, I keep everything UNstacked in my inventory, so they can't force the card on me.  If it is new or rare, I can very quickly stack an item to free up a slot and pick up the card. :>


Thank god they added the feature to store DIYS, because it always bothered me whenever I get a duplicate DIY i remember having to place them in my room in my home and it looked like a huge mess. So I ended up given away alot of DIYS to other people last year and throw away the ones I didn't need, heck I allowed my additional users to get rid of them. Thats how it was before.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> Thank god they added the feature to store DIYS, because it always bothered me whenever I get a duplicate DIY i remember having to place them in my room in my home and it looked like a huge mess. So I ended up given away alot of DIYS to other people last year and throw away the ones I didn't need, heck I allowed my additional users to get rid of them. Thats how it was before.


It really is awesome its now a thing 
I hated sorting them on my floor


----------



## Cristaaaaal

I really wish you could do multiple accent walls in a room. It would so cool to have the beautiful window wallpapers on two sides of a room for symmetry. Or a different color on each wall which isn't my cup of tea but if you're into that.


----------



## Neurotiker

I still can't believe they basically forgot about light brown hair...


----------



## oak

Neurotiker said:


> I still can't believe they basically forgot about light brown hair...


They really should have added more brunette and blonde tones. Also no white hair option so I'm stuck with grey.


----------



## EtchaSketch

linkyasha said:


> Hey, I actually completely understand you. While my TTing has changed and I've barely been doing it with the DLC, before it came out I would literally log on, check shops, talk to villagers, and then...that was it. Might as well TT to check the shops again? I think the update helped out a lot with new items, and the DLC even more so for me, I'm sorry you can't afford it, and I totally get where you're coming from with the struggle to be entertained and not TT


TY for understanding!! It’s totally okay, I’ll be able to afford it eventually c: I’m glad the dlc helped you out a lot!


----------



## Corrie

I feel so confused on how to decorate my island. I don't know what to choose lol cause there are so many options for furniture now. Anyone else just can't decide like me?


----------



## Girlyliondragon

Corrie said:


> I feel so confused on how to decorate my island. I don't know what to choose lol cause there are so many options for furniture now. Anyone else just can't decide like me?


Yeah my island won't really have a theme when I get to actually decorating it either. (Along with going for a no-Terraforming thing because I hate doing that)
As much as I'd love to do a fairycore thing, the aesthetic unfortunately seems associated with Terraforming your island. ;.;


----------



## Corrie

Girlyliondragon said:


> Yeah my island won't really have a theme when I get to actually decorating it either. (Along with going for a no-Terraforming thing because I hate doing that)
> As much as I'd love to do a fairycore thing, the aesthetic unfortunately seems associated with Terraforming your island. ;.;


Aw I feel ya. Terraforming is just so much work. My island is so flat and I feel like that's mainly my problem with it. I don't know how one can decide on just one theme. There are so many cute options! Fairycore is adorable.


----------



## azurill

I know I have said this before but why can’t we store flowers. I’m redoing my main island a section at a time and being able to store flowers would make this so much easier. I don’t have tons of space to put them so just keeping 5 of each and selling the rest. Would rather just store them instead.


----------



## Kg1595

azurill said:


> I know I have said this before but why can’t we store flowers. I’m redoing my main island a section at a time and being able to store flowers would make this so much easier. I don’t have tons of space to put them so just keeping 5 of each and selling the rest. Would rather just store them instead.


I agree. In the winter, I am not very fond of flowers sticking out of the snow, and wish for a more “dormant” look.  However, I can’t do much since we can’t store them.  I usually end up plucking them every few days, but that is annoying and doesn’t always give off the best look.


----------



## azurill

Kg1595 said:


> I agree. In the winter, I am not very fond of flowers sticking out of the snow, and wish for a more “dormant” look.  However, I can’t do much since we can’t store them.  I usually end up plucking them every few days, but that is annoying and doesn’t always give off the best look.


Yea if I could hide most of my flowers in storage for the winter that would be great. It would be so easy to decorate according to season. Certain colors look better in certain seasons. I don’t want to lose all my flowers but only purple and blue look nice to me in winter. Orange/black/red for fall. Pinks whites  and yellows look good in the spring summer.


----------



## Livia

Arckaniel said:


> I've been villager hunting from 1am to 8am and I still haven't found Sasha! I just reset and the only plot from the first three houses open is the lazy plot and I honestly thought it would be easy to get him but apparently not... I feel like I've seen all the lazy villagers at this point except Sasha! I've seen Bob, Cranston, Stu, Rex, Zucker, Beau, Hopkins multiple times already like please RNG be good to me and actually give me Sasha  I'm gonna take a break for a bit I need to eat breakfast LMAO...


I hope you've found him by now! I had the same experience looking for Cole for my first lazy villager. Like you, I thought it would be easier since only lazy villagers can show up, but it took me over 400 tickets to find him.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

I’m currently experiencing the burnout phase. I practically done most of my island except the top left part but part of me wants to just erase everything I did and create a new better theme, though I know I’m probably going to get too lazy to finish making my new island so


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Clock

Acnh could use some of the plain long sleeve shirt and dress variations of the custom designs instead of the sweater, coat or hoodie


----------



## th8827

I really wish that I could put paved roads on top of the Sandy Path, like in the desert sections of HHP.


----------



## chamsae

i just want the devs to please let me turn off the music or turn it low... i want to play while listening to my own music but still have sounds/dialogues on and sometimes the music is just annoying as it’s not really my vibe..... i’m so sad if they didn’t add it now i doubt they’ll ever allow us to mute music


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just realize that all these new villagers talk exactly the same as all the other villagers. May I ask why? Could've they at least try to change up the dialogue where its not so repetitive? I hope in the next AC game they will introduce like dual personalities because having only one personality with each villager is starting to become a nuisance. Yes I know I am beating a dead horse at this point, but come on, I really wanted the new villagers to have more character to them, is it too much to ask? All the same I do like them but sheesh the dialogue is still repetitive.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

I am so sick of the four billion flowers that keep piling up on island that I have to move so I can do any sort of construction


----------



## Livia

I'm mad that crops can't grow on the beach. I don't have the space for them anywhere else on my island, but I had space on the beach and made the perfect little farm area. But they don't grow. I'll have to miss out on having crops on my island.


----------



## Xane_MM

If there's one thing I'm not liking from the v2 update, it's the return of the villagers being able to visit your house. It's nice to see it back, but there's one thing I hate about it.




THIS. *THIS*. It's a silly restriction even with other people visiting, but what makes this "you can't edit *anything*" restriction dumb is that the animal can walk in at any time, and there's no way to ask them to leave or wait a bit before coming back, so all you can do is wait a few minutes until they offer to leave on their own.

Now, I'm kinda afraid to enter my own house because I could start looking through my storage to grab something, only for Klaus to walk in, or to be editing my house, exit the editing mode, then find a visitor coming in.

Does anyone else here find this as potentially frustrating as me? Now I can't think of editing any of my rooms without a random visitor walking in with no way to decline the visit, or make it end quicker.

I would rather if they brought back the "choose a time then visit the house" thing that Wild World had, if I remember correctly. No unexpected waiting on the ability to edit my own rooms, instead knowing when my friend will walk in.

(Is there any way to counter this, or prevent it…? This was probably a problem in the older games too, but I didn't do interior decorating much there.)


----------



## KayDee

Xane_MM said:


> If there's one thing I'm not liking from the v2 update, it's the return of the villagers ac being able to visit your house. It's nice to see it back, but there's one thing I hate about it.
> View attachment 414067
> THIS. THIS. It's a silly restriction even with other people visiting, but what makes this "you can't edit ANYTHING" restriction dumb is that the animal can walk in at any time, and there's no way to ask them to leave or wait a bit before coming back, so all you can do is wait a few minutes until they offer to leave on their own.
> 
> Now, I'm kinda afraid to enter my own house because I could start looking through my storage to grab something, only for Klaus to walk in, or to be editing my house, exit the editing mode, then find a visitor coming in.
> 
> Does anyone else here find this as potentially frustrating as me? Now I can't think of editing any of my rooms without a random visitor walking in with no way to decline the visit, or make it end quicker.
> 
> I would rather if they brought back the "choose a time then visit the house" thing that Wild World had, if I remember correctly. No unexpected waiting on the ability to edit my own rooms, instead knowing when my friend will walk in.
> 
> (Is there any way to counter this, or prevent it…? This was probably a problem in the older games too, but I didn't do interior decorating much there.)


I agree they should have added a dialogue where the villager asks if it’s ok to visit or should they come back at any other time.

There isn’t really a way to prevent it. I think the only thing you can do is to try to exit the house and they’ll ask if you need to be somewhere making them leave as well, which ends the visit.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Xane_MM said:


> If there's one thing I'm not liking from the v2 update, it's the return of the villagers ac being able to visit your house. It's nice to see it back, but there's one thing I hate about it.
> View attachment 414067
> THIS. THIS. It's a silly restriction even with other people visiting, but what makes this "you can't edit ANYTHING" restriction dumb is that the animal can walk in at any time, and there's no way to ask them to leave or wait a bit before coming back, so all you can do is wait a few minutes until they offer to leave on their own.
> 
> Now, I'm kinda afraid to enter my own house because I could start looking through my storage to grab something, only for Klaus to walk in, or to be editing my house, exit the editing mode, then find a visitor coming in.
> 
> Does anyone else here find this as potentially frustrating as me? Now I can't think of editing any of my rooms without a random visitor walking in with no way to decline the visit, or make it end quicker.
> 
> I would rather if they brought back the "choose a time then visit the house" thing that Wild World had, if I remember correctly. No unexpected waiting on the ability to edit my own rooms, instead knowing when my friend will walk in.
> 
> (Is there any way to counter this, or prevent it…? This was probably a problem in the older games too, but I didn't do interior decorating much there.)


You wanna know whats funny. In Happy Home Paradise when you're designing villager homes they are still there and they allow you to decorate their home, so why is it that we cannot decorate our home on our island when we have villagers over at our home? This makes no logical sense. They need to get rid of that restriction. Its so bad. I thought villager coming into your home would be great, but because of that dumb feature of how its rude to decorate when you have company is just so horrendous.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Looks like the villager hunting RNG is still really bad... I'm trying to find Rudy or Erik and am having no luck whatsoever and also have run into Pango 5 times.    Maybe I just have bad luck, but still it's very annoying.


----------



## Xane_MM

KayDee said:


> I agree they should have added a dialogue where the villager asks if it’s ok to visit or should they come back at any other time.
> 
> There isn’t really a way to prevent it. I think the only thing you can do is to try to exit the house and they’ll ask if you need to be somewhere making them leav e as well, which ends the visit.


I guess that's what I'll have to do. With v2.0 being the potentially final update, I kinda worry they will leave it like this, making it _awkward _to edit houses. (That just made me think: If in another room in the house, the visitor asks to come out to the main room; I assume editing is disabled the moment that happens, so it's even more tedious if that happens in another room, since I'd have to wait through four loading screens to continue editing. (Two to exit the house from there, two to get back.)

Still, yes, that's what they should've made the villagers do upon entering. What they do now is consistent with the player, who can enter their houses without permission as long as they're awake, but this seems worse when it interferes with editing. If the game just _allowed editing while a visitor is around_, I'd approve of my friends visiting. I've read editing is disabled when players visit to prevent glitches, but I don't know why they would disable it when an animal is visiting, which isn't another  player. (Plus, there's the 2-player app, which doesn't prevent things like this, which tells me it isn't completely necessary.)


RoxasFan20 said:


> In Happy Home Paradise when you're designing villager homes they are still there and they allow you to decorate their home, so why is it that we cannot decorate our home on our island when we have villagers over at our home? This makes no logical sense. They need to get rid of that restriction. Its so bad.


Hmm... That adds to my wondering about why they implemented this in such a flawed way in New Horizons... That's the DLC for this very game, so...why didn't they reuse that code? With how it behaves right now, it's like they just set the same flag in memory as when a player is visiting the island to disable editing.


----------



## Eirrinn

peachycrossing9 said:


> Looks like the villager hunting RNG is still really bad... I'm trying to find Rudy or Erik and am having no luck whatsoever and also have run into Pango 5 times.    Maybe I just have bad luck, but still it's very annoying.


I feel like its a lot worse than it used to (or maybe im just update blind)
I ran into marina and celphabot 10 TIMES!!! Within 100 tickets
other villagers I have run into multiple times as well, I wish it was less gacha and they would give you random villagers more often instead of duplicates. It's honestly more cost worthy to just buy a villager from someone.


----------



## Moonlight.

peachycrossing9 said:


> Looks like the villager hunting RNG is still really bad... I'm trying to find Rudy or Erik and am having no luck whatsoever and also have run into Pango 5 times.    Maybe I just have bad luck, but still it's very annoying.



I think it got worse tbh. if I see Patty one more time I'm gonna lose it. 

they shouldn't even give duplicate villagers unless you have seen every villager so far imo


----------



## VanitasFan26

Kakyoin said:


> I think it got worse tbh. if I see Patty one more time I'm gonna lose it.
> 
> they shouldn't even give duplicate villagers unless you have seen every villager so far imo


Same here I didn't even find the newer villagers when I restarted my 2nd island. So feeling frustrated I turned to Nookazon and got Quinn and Ione. I wish I didn't have to do this but the bad RNG was really annoying me.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm annoyed that we didn't get more custom design slots with this update. I can't follow all the design trends and have a whole ass road, mushrooms and stones, a puddle, the ~path~ etc without running out of slots, lol


----------



## daringred_

hate that you can't hang things on partition walls or adjoin them to form corners -- they don't attach properly, and it's annoying.


----------



## dragonair

daringred_ said:


> hate that you can't hang things on partition walls or adjoin them to form corners -- they don't attach properly, and it's annoying.


I also wish you could make them shorter or longer. I love the addition of them but they have so many restrictions that they're not as usable as I'd like.


----------



## Espers

Something I find annoying is that while on HHP/harvey's I can add mutiple items into storage at once but I can't do that while in my house.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Eirrinn said:


> I feel like its a lot worse than it used to (or maybe im just update blind)
> I ran into marina and celphabot 10 TIMES!!! Within 100 tickets
> other villagers I have run into multiple times as well, I wish it was less gacha and they would give you random villagers more often instead of duplicates. It's honestly more cost worthy to just buy a villager from someone.



I agree. I ended up caving and buying Rudy from someone, and ended up spending less tickets than I did to try and find him villager hunting. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> Same here I didn't even find the newer villagers when I restarted my 2nd island. So feeling frustrated I turned to Nookazon and got Quinn and Ione. I wish I didn't have to do this but the bad RNG was really annoying me.



Welp, had to go to Nookazon for Rudy as well. I was finding new villagers but it was Marlo and the Jock monkey, whatever his name is... I ran into them like 3 times.


----------



## inazuma

im sorry, but...

I HATE THAT WE CANT PUT SABLE PATTERNS ON THE FLOOR
also the clothes are so silly (the custom pattern thing from sable)
also why is the custom design slot not expanding just why ;-;


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I am totally fine with the game and to remind that AC re meant to be chill, playing with friends and stranger and most important of all, courtesy and manners. Yesterday I encounter some player who getting free villagers from me. As everyone know that Orville take some times to load the internet and he ask alot (yea yea online play, dodocode or not, dodocode for friend or more...etc). So this particular individual ain't patience enough to wait for me getting the dodo code, even get annoyed when I said I have Celeste in my island too. Unfortunate for him, after I gave him the dodocode he couldn't fly to my island due to the wifi issue. Then he proceed to blame it on my wifi and demand that I switch to hotspot. I did as he said even I am not very happy with his rudeness already but I am doing him a good deed afterall so okay...he still failed. Now he start to complain about Nintendo not fixing it and rush me for a new dodocode instead and accuse me for mistakenly getting dodocode for friend not for all. I blocked him straight away and pick another person to pick up my villagers.

People, even the trade is free or not, please be mindful and have some manners. This is my very first time encounter someone so rude while trading and it is very bad impression for future. Now I set rules (usually I don't) cause bad behaviour bring negativity to the overall game mood. Hope that people learns to play game with chill and relax feeling esp game like AC instead of being all too serious about it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2021



muromame said:


> I'm annoyed at how bad villager dialogue is now. I hope it'll improve by a lot as time goes on.
> 
> Also I don't like that they took all the exotic fruit out of the game except coconuts. Why are there no bananas, lychees, durian, lemons etc anymore?


I wish they appear in Kapp' island but nope! Did not happen!


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## peachycrossing9

EmmaFrost said:


> I'm annoyed that we didn't get more custom design slots with this update. I can't follow all the design trends and have a whole ass road, mushrooms and stones, a puddle, the ~path~ etc without running out of slots, lol



People want more custom design slots? I can barely fill up the ones I have now lols


----------



## Croconaw

peachycrossing9 said:


> People want more custom design slots? I can barely fill up the ones I have now lols


I knew there weren’t going to be more added after the first upgrade where they gave us more slots. No matter what though, people will always focus on what we don’t have over what we do.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Croconaw said:


> I knew there weren’t going to be more added after the first upgrade where they gave us more slots. No matter what though, people will always focus on what we don’t have over what we do.


I mean, it’s a rant thread.


----------



## Croconaw

The flowers reproduce wayyyyy too quickly.



EmmaFrost said:


> I mean, it’s a rant thread.


_That it is._


----------



## Arckaniel

Livia said:


> I hope you've found him by now! I had the same experience looking for Cole for my first lazy villager. Like you, I thought it would be easier since only lazy villagers can show up, but it took me over 400 tickets to find him.


I have fortunately and it took me about 122 tickets before I found him, which is honestly way better than your experience, 400 is a lot! I would've gone crazy at that point and just give up tbh! I admire your dedication, glad you found him as well in the end, weird how RNG works sometimes, and the fact that we have more chances on getting them but still having to spend 100+ tickets to find them is insane! I just villager hunt yesterday and it only took me 25 tickets this time to find Raymond, RNG is really weird


----------



## Clock

Spoiler: HHP



The fact that you can't center the stairs and the building just bothers in HHP


----------



## th8827

My 3 daily crafting villagers, Kapp'n bottle, beach bottle, amiibo camper request, HHP bottle, and HHP Chef DIYs were all repeats... Every DIY besides the chef recipe were also common pre-2.0 DIYs...

It is a weekend, so I would have had plenty of time to host recipes, too...


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Livia said:


> I'm mad that crops can't grow on the beach. I don't have the space for them anywhere else on my island, but I had space on the beach and made the perfect little farm area. But they don't grow. I'll have to miss out on having crops on my island.


Maybe if you use the dirt path on the beach? People have used a sand square to plant coconut trees on grass.


----------



## cocoacat

I've been working on custom patterns and the process is a real pain. Which is a shame, because with the smoothing and the increase in colors, you'd think it'd be easier to make nicer designs in NH over NL, but the process is painful.

It'd be better if we could draw the patterns like we can the bulletin board and use the zoom feature (my eyes aren't what they used to be.)

I also miss the QR codes. I like the portal (as limited as the search function is and no top downloads section)... but I like to use the ac patterns tool and painting by numbers takes me days.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Xane_MM said:


> If there's one thing I'm not liking from the v2 update, it's the return of the villagers being able to visit your house. It's nice to see it back, but there's one thing I hate about it.
> View attachment 414067
> THIS. *THIS*. It's a silly restriction even with other people visiting, but what makes this "you can't edit *anything*" restriction dumb is that the animal can walk in at any time, and there's no way to ask them to leave or wait a bit before coming back, so all you can do is wait a few minutes until they offer to leave on their own.
> 
> Now, I'm kinda afraid to enter my own house because I could start looking through my storage to grab something, only for Klaus to walk in, or to be editing my house, exit the editing mode, then find a visitor coming in.
> 
> Does anyone else here find this as potentially frustrating as me? Now I can't think of editing any of my rooms without a random visitor walking in with no way to decline the visit, or make it end quicker.
> 
> I would rather if they brought back the "choose a time then visit the house" thing that Wild World had, if I remember correctly. No unexpected waiting on the ability to edit my own rooms, instead knowing when my friend will walk in.
> 
> (Is there any way to counter this, or prevent it…? This was probably a problem in the older games too, but I didn't do interior decorating much there.)


 I didn't care for the setting a time for a visit in New Leaf. Often I'd rather do the visit right away instead of waiting an hour or an hour and a half.
Too bad they didn't put in a lock switch like they did the light switch. Keep villagers out while you are changing clothing or decorating.
If you walk out of your house, does the villager leave? I know in New Leaf they did. I haven't gotten far enough in NH post 2.0 launch yet.


----------



## Livia

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Maybe if you use the dirt path on the beach? People have used a sand square to plant coconut trees on grass.


unfortunately you can't put the paths from the terraform app on the beach. You can only use custom design paths there.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why do these new villagers talk exactly the same as all the others. Just once I want them to talk differently and they had a potential to introduce new personalities, but they didn't. I had to get rid of some of the old villagers I had on my island in order to make room for the new villagers because of their personality. I can't keep having duplicate personalities of the same type.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I don't want to have to listen to the damn dodo bird ramble on and on every time I want to fly somewhere


----------



## vel

1. going into my house gives me anxiety now because i always get stopped by a villager and feel bad when i need to leave to do something else. sometimes i spend maybe a whole 30 seconds in my house and someone comes over? i love my villagers and all but if im redecorating it is an absolute annoyance.

2. partitions and the way you can’t center it, and how you can’t put anything on it as well as things having a mile gap when you try to put it up against it. 

3. when you’re building your path and your character randomly turns around to erase the path you just put down.

4. why is the 1st option when you are trying to demolish something to not demolish it? please.

5. why is the 1st option local play or inviting friends when at airport? how many friends that play animal crossing does Nintendo think i have?

tldr; weird restrictions, annoying button management (1st option and 2nd option should be switched sometimes imo), and i no longer go into my house


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

why can't we hang things on the partition walls/columns  it would look so slick, nintendo!!

also. lemme just craft the sloppy set. *And where is the rest of the sloppy set?* Why only like 5 items? I would literally pay $60 for them to put the rest of the sloppy set in the game


----------



## Mialina

Bridges and inclines are kind of boring. Need more colours and shapes.
Ables killing me. So annoying. Need a shopping cart. 
I want my flowers and lamps on my partition walls.
I want to hear my steps on the path even when i put some design on it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

This is my first time playing ACNH for Turkey Day.

I _hate_ the music that plays on Turkey Day.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Feel like the Events this year really suffered because they didn't change much with them.


----------



## Envy

Not a general rant, but just an annoyance I'm experiencing right now. I've been wanting to make a villager move for over a month now so I can go villager hunting for Ace, and have been doing the pass the thought bubble method but it never goes to her... UGHHHH.


----------



## Neorago

the sea anemone genuinely offends me with its ugliness


----------



## Corrie

RoxasFan20 said:


> Feel like the Events this year really suffered because they didn't change much with them.


I felt the events were kinda meh to begin with but that's how I felt about NL too so it's not just exclusive here. I didn't even bother playing the Halloween one this year. I played it last year and got bored within ten mins.


----------



## Lyrica

I want to change my hemisphere! I really started playing without any idea that I couldn’t change it in the future and now I am angry and stuck in a Christmas without snow.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Why o WHY has Nintendo decided:

To make the new Small Iceman, so SMALL and the giant Ornament, so BIG!!??!!
Oh well we have to make it work i guess....


----------



## Vintage Viola

vel said:


> 4. why is the 1st option when you are trying to demolish something to not demolish it? please.



So you don’t demolish it by accident, I think that use to be a problem in older games.


----------



## DaviddivaD

IMO, Kapp'n's Islands are pretty lackluster. If I didn't want to get all of the gyroids as well as get more glowing moss and vines (their related DIYs cost a lot of said materials) I'd probably stop using the feature altogether.

I hate how we still can't buy more of the same type of clothing at once. You have to go in and out of the dressing room and have the same dialog with Mable again and again and again.

They add a ton of items but decide not give us at least one more Nook's Cranny upgrade that has more furniture slots. I guess they want people to buy the DLC because realistically that's the only way to get them. That or going on Nookazon.

Also, I would have loved to have the roommate feature on our main islands. That would have been so cool to have 5-10 more villagers


----------



## CinnamonCrab

whyyyyyy do the nook brothers remind you of the 30% off sale every single time you enter nooks and talk to them... I am just trying to sell my items please 

it's literally 5 dialogue boxes long too........ and you have to start the convo a second time to actually sell stuff


----------



## DaviddivaD

The game's been out over a year and a half and I still hate tools breaking. I go through a lot of customization kits to keep them from breaking. They should have added super rare titanium ore that could make titanium steel tools that never break. Titanium is one of the strongest metals on Earth.


----------



## vixened

I wish we could make things symmetrical, it annoys me to no end when I cant make a straight path to a house


----------



## Starboard

I'm getting fed up with avoiding 2pm! I can't stand the music, like I really hate it, and I don't really like playing on mute so I'm begging Nintendo to give us a mute button! (I highly doubt they read here but I can dream). Seeing as it's not a "major update" maybe there's still a chance


----------



## Bluebellie

Due to the inability to increase my storage, I tend to use the storage on my side residents. I totally forgot which one I had stored all my new DLC and nook miles items on, and erased the character 

I wanted to start a new character and I did a couple of days ago. I didn’t realize until today, when I needed one of those items, that they were all gone.


----------



## azurill

I still don’t see why we can’t call villagers with our Nookphone. Nook can call them when I want to move a house or decorate their house. So why can’t I call them when I’m trying to find them to give them a gift.


----------



## DaviddivaD

Starboard said:


> I'm getting fed up with avoiding 2pm! I can't stand the music, like I really hate it, and I don't really like playing on mute so I'm begging Nintendo to give us a mute button! (I highly doubt they read here but I can dream). Seeing as it's not a "major update" maybe there's still a chance



The 3 AM music is also crap, imo.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

The villagers are shallow husks of what they were, they have no emotion, they are just objects to base on looks at this rate.


----------



## Croconaw

Vintage Viola said:


> So you don’t demolish it by accident, I think that use to be a problem in older games.


Don’t they ask you, though, if you’re sure you want to demolish it? So there’s a double dialogue? It would be hard to accidentally say you want to demolish something twice. It is annoying, yes, but trust me, it’s better this way.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

blehhhhh the idea of villagers dropping in to visit is cute in concept, but I'm back to where I was when I was playing new leaf, where I try to decorate my house as quickly as I can and hope no one comes over and interrupts me


----------



## Beanz

not a rant about a specific feature in the game but more of my own problem:

im trying to redo my island, my problem is that i ignored the other half of my island for like 2 months and the flowers over there bred like crazy. now i have to do extra work


----------



## islandprincess

.


----------



## Croconaw

This is more to do with content creators, but it’s absolutely annoying when people pronounce villagers’ names wrong when commentating a video. It’s not intentional, but it’s kind of annoying. I usually click off if the pronunciation is way off.


----------



## Vintage Viola

Croconaw said:


> Don’t they ask you, though, if you’re sure you want to demolish it? So there’s a double dialogue? It would be hard to accidentally say you want to demolish something twice. It is annoying, yes, but trust me, it’s better this way.


Yeah, but some people fly through the dialogue and aren’t paying enough attention to all of that. Especially if it’s anything like using the airport. Imo it’s better the way it is now, if it wasn’t I’d have been one of those players that accidentally approved something I didn’t want to. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## cocoacat

I *love* the food items and diys. They are probably one of my favorite aspects about the DLC/update. But why is everything so gourmet sounding??

Like where's the regular pepperoni pizza.... or hamburger.... or hotdogs.... fried chicken.... or donuts? I realize this is all very American trash food, but it's international too. I feel they really went with an international fine cuisine and that's great, but I'd like some of the more lowly foods as well. They've made some interesting choices... like foods "al ajillo", but no paella? Squid ink spaghetti but no spaghetti and meatballs? No cheese platter? No tacos? Also where's the turkey and ham?? 

I also feel like there's too many recolors and versions that should be customizable instead of different dishes/diys.


----------



## azurill

It’s hasn’t bothered me until now that we can’t move RS . I’m trying to redesign my island and being able to move RS to the second level would make things look better. This redesigning is harder then I thought it would be.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Villagers tend to be too repetitive with their theme requested homes at Happy Home Paradise. I don't get why they have to copy each other. I know there is use for the "I've got ideas" option, but still there needs to be more variety. The only one that I got today that was original was Daisy she wanted a home for "Santa" which I was okay with. All the villagers seem to want is just Kitchen, Studio, and just Outdoor theme type homes.


----------



## Croconaw

cocoacat said:


> Like where's the regular pepperoni pizza.... or hamburger.... or hotdogs.... fried chicken.... or donuts? I realize this is all very American trash food, but it's international too.


Same, but it likely won’t happen. Those are American foods and this game is primarily Japanese. It would make sense not all the foods we love are in the game. I’d personally love tacos or burritos, even though I’m not too into the cooking aspect of the game to begin with.


----------



## NicksFixed

Or coddle !! Why can't I make a big pot of coddle on a Winter's day ?!?! Must be just me ... 

Oh wait ...


----------



## cocoacat

Croconaw said:


> Same, but it likely won’t happen. Those are American foods and this game is primarily Japanese. It would make sense not all the foods we love are in the game. I’d personally love tacos or burritos, even though I’m not too into the cooking aspect of the game to begin with.



Except that the box of donuts, the burger meal, tacos, turkey, and pizza plus other I mentioned were all present in NL/HHD and many more types present in Pocket Camp. I would also argue that those foods are all very international now, even in Japan. It's even a modern tradition to eat KFC for Christmas.

I have no issue at all with the japanese dishes or the other food in the game, they're great, just think it could have included some more things or made different choices.





						Food Items | MoriDB - Animal Crossing New Leaf Item Database
					






					moridb.com


----------



## DaviddivaD

I hate how the Rococo set didn't fully come back as the Elegant set. It's missing pieces. The same can be said with the other returning sets. Also, remember when each set had its own matching wallpaper and flooring in the earlier games?


----------



## DaviddivaD

I miss the windmill from City Folk and New Leaf.


----------



## RosalinaDee

I really wish your starter villagers get their signature homes after like maybe a day of them having a house.

I have Frita and Samson as my starter villagers and I love their signature houses (ESPECIALLY Frita's diner house) but I can't have them for some reason. Anyone else think this should be added to the game?


----------



## cocoacat

RosalinaDee said:


> I really wish your starter villagers get their signature homes after like maybe a day of them having a house.
> 
> I have Frita and Samson as my starter villagers and I love their signature houses (ESPECIALLY Frita's diner house) but I can't have them for some reason. Anyone else think this should be added to the game?



I'm not sure if it's dlc exclusive or not, but if you complain to Isabelle about their house, they'll get the home they are supposed to have the next day.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I don't like how easy it is for someone else to post the dodo code on another site, and say I've got good turnip prices, when I'm hosting for a diy.


----------



## Croconaw

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't like how easy it is for someone else to post the dodo code on another site, and say I've got good turnip prices, when I'm hosting for a diy.


Anyone that does that just has way too much time on their hands and they have nothing better to do than ****ing around.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Croconaw said:


> Same, but it likely won’t happen. Those are American foods and this game is primarily Japanese. It would make sense not all the foods we love are in the game. I’d personally love tacos or burritos, even though I’m not too into the cooking aspect of the game to begin with.


Sure, but I live in Japan and see those foods everyday besides burritos lol. Like not even karaage? (Japanese fried chicken)


----------



## azurill

RosalinaDee said:


> I really wish your starter villagers get their signature homes after like maybe a day of them having a house.
> 
> I have Frita and Samson as my starter villagers and I love their signature houses (ESPECIALLY Frita's diner house) but I can't have them for some reason. Anyone else think this should be added to the game?


If you have the DLC you can have Isabelle change their starter house to their actual house, you get this when you can start decorating villagers houses on your island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> If you have the DLC you can have Isabelle change their starter house to their actual house, you get this when you can start decorating villagers houses on your island.


A lot of people don't seem to realize this but the feature to customize villager homes is locked behind the DLC, meaning that you need to do most of the DLC in order to unlock it. Also you have to make sure that your Resident Services is fully upgraded and you must have K.K. Slider visit your island in order for this to trigger. This is for people who recently restarted their islands since I've seen so many confused on why the feature didn't appear for them.


----------



## DaviddivaD

As much as I absolutely love the 2.0 update as a whole, it gave rise to a bunch of new questions in my head. Like, how come Reese has no function? Couldn't Nintendo think of something for her to do besides cheer her husband on? Why can't we at least sell items to her?


----------



## VanitasFan26

DaviddivaD said:


> As much as I absolutely love the 2.0 update as a whole, it gave rise to a bunch of new questions in my head. Like, how come Reese has no function? Couldn't Nintendo think of something for her to do besides cheer her husband on? Why can't we at least sell items to her?


Yeah Reese back in New Leaf when she was working at the Re-Tail shop was the one helped you see unwanted items that you didn't need for bells. They should've brought that back. I understand there is a thing with Wilbur where you can ask him to do Liquidation meaning that you sell unwanted items but he says that your payment comes tomorrow. Its just one of those things that they overlooked.


----------



## rubyrubert

Love, love, love the update, but wish that they would make villagers eat food if gifted to them

Also hope this isn't the last update. Hope they keep adding foods and items. Doesn't have to be major, but I also hope the Nooks store can eventually upgraded again or at least have to option to customize the outside appearance


----------



## RosalinaDee

VanitasFan26 said:


> A lot of people don't seem to realize this but the feature to customize villager homes is locked behind the DLC, meaning that you need to do most of the DLC in order to unlock it. Also you have to make sure that your Resident Services is fully upgraded and you must have K.K. Slider visit your island in order for this to trigger. This is for people who recently restarted their islands since I've seen so many confused on why the feature didn't appear for them.


Okay, wait... are you telling me my dreams might come true?? lol
Is the DLC you mention, "Happy Home Paradise"? Do I download this expansion pack and then I can customize my beloved Frita's house and give her the groovy diner she deserves?


----------



## HappyTails

That High Card, Low Card game is rigged. Every time I've played it (10 times) it was ALWAYS the opposite of what I chose even if it shouldn't be. Like today Alphonso chose a 2. So of course the odds that he chose a higher card. But nope he magically chose a 1. This happens all the time the time with that rigged card game. Every time I choose higher it's always one number lower or when I chose lower it's always one number higher.

That card game is either broken or rigged. My guess is broken. Either way I decided today I am not playing it anymore. Also we need more card game variety. Playing the same broken rigged card game with not even a good prize makes me not look forward to having villagers at my house.


----------



## VanitasFan26

RosalinaDee said:


> Okay, wait... are you telling me my dreams might come true?? lol
> Is the DLC you mention, "Happy Home Paradise"? Do I download this expansion pack and then I can customize my beloved Frita's house and give her the groovy diner she deserves?


No you can get the stand alone version that costs only $24.99 and no the feature doesn't unlock just by buying the DLC you actually have to play the DLC and make so many homes just for a special visitor to show up at the Resort. Once thats done then you can customize your villager homes.


----------



## RosalinaDee

VanitasFan26 said:


> No you can get the stand alone version that costs only $24.99 and no the feature doesn't unlock just by buying the DLC you actually have to play the DLC and make so many homes just for a special visitor to show up at the Resort. Once thats done then you can customize your villager homes.


Sorry, wasn't clear. Yes, that is exactly what I meant. I'm super happy to hear that this is an option. I didn't realize that it was even possible. Thanks for letting me know!!!


----------



## Croconaw

HappyTails said:


> That High Card, Low Card game is rigged. Every time I've played it (10 times) it was ALWAYS the opposite of what I chose even if it shouldn't be. Like today Alphonso chose a 2. So of course the odds that he chose a higher card. But nope he magically chose a 1. This happens all the time the time with that rigged card game. Every time I choose higher it's always one number lower or when I chose lower it's always one number higher.
> 
> That card game is either broken or rigged. My guess is broken. Either way I decided today I am not playing it anymore. Also we need more card game variety. Playing the same broken rigged card game with not even a good prize makes me not look forward to having villagers at my house.


It definitely is not rigged. It may just be _very_ bad luck? I’d say you’re just getting really unlucky with the rng. I know it’s a pain.


----------



## HappyTails

Croconaw said:


> It definitely is not rigged. It may just be _very_ bad luck? I’d say you’re just getting really unlucky with the rng. I know it’s a pain.



Of course it's not rigged. Just like games don't cheat. Just the rant talking. XD

Maybe it is the bad luck RNG who knows?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2021

My island is getting on my nerves. It hard to make it look nice in winter. Well I guess decorating is on hold until spring.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I wish it was a little easier to decorate with furniture outside on your island.

Having the DLC has spoilt me lols. It's just so easy to decorate an indoor and outdoor space.


----------



## salty-

Spoiler: Spoilering all of it just in case, game play stuff!



Really hate trying to buy or craft anything in bulk tbh, why can I only buy in bulk of 5? I feel like it'd be easier if they just had  slider pop up anytime I wanted to buy anything so I could buy like 100 each trip.
Same with things like NMTs, give us the option to have them print out like arcade tickets or something, it's so frustrating to have to sit there and wait for each and every ticket to come out individually and having to reselect the option to print out another.

Shopping at the Able sisters could really benefit from a 'cart' system so you can just get bulk orders of clothing variants without having to go in and out of the changing room like 8 times because you want to grab every color variant.

There's more things honestly, there's a lot of ways stuff in NH could be streamlined. Like instead of going back to the airport each time you want to use an NMT you could just give another to Wilbur and he would take you out on another go.


----------



## Beanz

very common complaint:

i hate how there’s basically nothing to do when playing multiplayer. the only thing you can do is show the other person your island, house, or hit each other with nets which gets boring after a while. i don’t ever use multiplayer unless it’s for trading but  this still bothers me because I think that nintendo had every opportunity to make the multiplayer experience better. At harv’s island, tortimer is useless, we could’ve had him on another island hosting mini games like in new leaf, i also miss tortimer island’s online play and i wish we had something like that again.

another compliant:

nintendo online is dumb. i think i heard that for the DS systems nintendo used another company’s servers for online play but that got shut down so now nintendo uses there own servers, i don’t know if that’s 100% true but that might be the reason why they charge money to go online. nintendo’s gotta make bank some how i guess..


----------



## rubyrubert

Beanz said:


> very common complaint:
> 
> i hate how there’s basically nothing to do when playing multiplayer. the only thing you can do is show the other person your island, house, or hit each other with nets which gets boring after a while. i don’t ever use multiplayer unless it’s for trading but  this still bothers me because I think that nintendo had every opportunity to make the multiplayer experience better. At harv’s island, tortimer is useless, we could’ve had him on another island hosting mini games like in new leaf, i also miss tortimer island’s online play and i wish we had something like that again.


This sounds dumb but it would be fun to have little minigames (thinking of the card ones from New Super Mario Bros DS) or even just like hide and seek or tag or something


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Gyroid appearances are too common and usefulness is being taken away from the Kapp'n Boat Tours..


Spoiler: elaborating on gyroids



It has been snowing on my island almost everyday... I have been finding 2 gyroids a day because of the snow and now I am finding Gyroid fragments on my beaches which doesn't even make sense. And like there is no reason to go on a boat tour until I play through a whole year first since there is no point for going on the tour for gyroids now. My island is still under construction and I am starting to overflow with gyroids because their area isn't ready fully yet.
Like why can't they be considered a little more special? Why is is guaranteed to find gyroids after it rains every time? Why can't it just be a high chance of finding them instead. Why two if they are guaranteed?
Why can't it just be guaranteed to find a fragment on the boat islands and a possibility to find an actual full gyroid?
Why not water them for more than one day? Just something to slow it down a little.


Is there any rationale of finding gyroid fragments on the beaches?


----------



## Starboard

Beanz said:


> nintendo online is dumb. i think i heard that for the DS systems nintendo used another company’s servers for online play but that got shut down so now nintendo uses there own servers, i don’t know if that’s 100% true but that might be the reason why they charge money to go online. nintendo’s gotta make bank some how i guess..



I've heard for a while that they don't even have servers, that their multiplayer is peer-to-peer which means we're not actually paying for using anything specifically. So I'm guessing they charge money to go online just because everybody's doing it now and so they can get away with it. They ought to have dedicated servers if they're charging though.

Feel free to correct me though. That's just what I've read and I'm not an expert on this stuff.


----------



## cup_of_mocha

game is still lacking in the quality of life department. cant craft in bulk and buy in bulk either and it takes me forever to spend nook miles on huge amount of NMTs to go villager hunting.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Harvs island after 1 month has gotten so stale and boring. Where do I start. Here's Redd, If you want him to see different paintings/status you have to buy from him so he can change out his catalog. While the rest like Saharah, Kicks, and Leif only change out their stock until next Monday unless if you time travel you'll have to wait next week. Tortimer is just your storage if you want to get something out or store stuff, but whats the point? You have your Wooden Storage Shed in your pockets. Lastly Reese and Cyrus. All you do is customize furniture variants which is so much needed because before it was annoying trying to get different colors because they were variant locked, but still I wish they could've done more with Reese since she just sits there not doing much.


----------



## salty-

To add to what Vanitas said about Harv's island:
I



Spoiler: Spoilers and stuff



I really wish they made it so they could come to the island, it's a small thing but it's really annoying to run off to Harv's each time just because you want to change an object or see if there's a better customization option for it. Reese could of done like clothing customization or something.


----------



## mouthrat

not entirely sure if someone else talked about this in this thread before, but here we go:

the mystery island tour and nook mile ticket system is completely wack, to me at least.

first, nook mile tickets. first of all, 2000 nook miles per ticket is a _lot, _at least for someone first starting out the game and not having many nook miles. i can understand prices of things in the nook stop being raised after getting farther in the game, but dude, 2k per ticket is so much for starting players! luckily ive got about 20k nook miles on me, so the cost isnt a problem anymore. however, the cost isnt the only issue. not being able to buy them in bulk is a _pain. _ive spammed the A button on my switch for so long sometimes that it leaves a mark on my thumb. fun, right?

then, the actual mystery island tours. the concept is there, its full of potential, but the relationship with the islands and nmts is just so bad. why isnt there an option to go to another mystery island when youre already on one if theres multiple nmts in your pockets??? instead of having to go through the entire dialogue of leaving the island, talking to orville, and going back to a new one, which takes a good 3 minutes that couldve been used going through 3 islands. the whole process takes so long, and its just completely rigged and i personally hate it.

so yeah, that would be my rant on acnh. wow, that felt great to type. let me know your thoughts if you disagree or have more to say :)


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

cocoacat said:


> I *love* the food items and diys. They are probably one of my favorite aspects about the DLC/update. But why is everything so gourmet sounding??
> 
> Like where's the regular pepperoni pizza.... or hamburger.... or hotdogs.... fried chicken.... or donuts? I realize this is all very American trash food, but it's international too. I feel they really went with an international fine cuisine and that's great, but I'd like some of the more lowly foods as well. They've made some interesting choices... like foods "al ajillo", but no paella? Squid ink spaghetti but no spaghetti and meatballs? No cheese platter? No tacos? Also where's the turkey and ham??
> 
> I also feel like there's too many recolors and versions that should be customizable instead of different dishes/diys.


If you notice most of the food really doesn't use meat other than fish. It be kinda weird (and funny) to be able to eat burgers whilst having a cow villager on your islans


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

magicalgrrrlz said:


> If you notice most of the food really doesn't use meat other than fish. It be kinda weird (and funny) to be able to eat burgers whilst having a cow villager on your islans


Plant-based burgers and lab-grown meat exists! They have a lot of pleather and faux fur stuff, why not impossible burgers too?


----------



## Starboard

I agree a box of pizza or donuts would be nice! Doesn't even have to be meat pizza. We could have vegetarian burgers and tacos too. I didn't even realise these things were missing in this game! I do wonder why they didn't include them.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I wish that HHP had a search engine when you're in design mode to make finding certain furniture easier than just scrolling through via "type' or "alphabetical" especially after you unlock most of the furniture. Scrolling with either the left or right joy-con just gets tedious after a while when you're looking for something specific.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Starboard said:


> I agree a box of pizza or donuts would be nice! Doesn't even have to be meat pizza. We could have vegetarian burgers and tacos too. I didn't even realise these things were missing in this game! I do wonder why they didn't include them.


What surprised me was no steamed crab or lobster. Nothing with shrimp.


----------



## mouthrat

whywhywhywhyWHY

im SO MAD

so i FINALLY hit 3 stars on animal crossing. i spent 100k bells on a new incline, i planted a crap ton of trees, i cleaned my island, placed furniture, grew literal _fields _of flowers...

all for isabelle to say an hour later after calling kk slider that im back to 2 stars.

first of all, i dont know if hes still coming. second of all this really makes me want to just give up animal crossing because oh my god i worked so hard all to fall flat on my face again. i dont think yall realize how frustrating this is.

I JUST WANT THE ROOST

alright thats all- and if anyone knows if kk still comes please let me know because ive been on the verge of tears all day from this silly little game :')


----------



## HappyTails

mouthrat said:


> whywhywhywhyWHY
> 
> im SO MAD
> 
> so i FINALLY hit 3 stars on animal crossing. i spent 100k bells on a new incline, i planted a crap ton of trees, i cleaned my island, placed furniture, grew literal _fields _of flowers...
> 
> all for isabelle to say an hour later after calling kk slider that im back to 2 stars.
> 
> first of all, i dont know if hes still coming. second of all this really makes me want to just give up animal crossing because oh my god i worked so hard all to fall flat on my face again. i dont think yall realize how frustrating this is.
> 
> I JUST WANT THE ROOST
> 
> alright thats all- and if anyone knows if kk still comes please let me know because ive been on the verge of tears all day from this silly little game :')



He's still going to come. Once the call is made to him, he's unlocked even if you revert down to 2 stars. No worries.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Just saw a youtube comment in the following video that points out the sloppy set had 13 pieces in New Leaf. Now it's 5 in New Horizons.


----------



## Croconaw

The sloppy set was one of my favorite sets, if not, my favorite. I was so happy to see it being brought back, but disappointed that only five pieces were returning. So, yeah, I agree with the comment above this.


----------



## mouthrat

HappyTails said:


> He's still going to come. Once the call is made to him, he's unlocked even if you revert down to 2 stars. No worries.


yep, just found this out. plus im back to 3 stars now, which is great!


----------



## peachycrossing9

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Just saw a youtube comment in the following video that points out the sloppy set had 13 pieces in New Leaf. Now it's 5 in New Horizons.



Yikes, why did they not bring back the full set? Come on Nintendo. I loved a lot of the furniture sets in New Leaf....


----------



## Beanz

i really miss the plaza tree from new leaf. i miss when we were able to sit on the rims of the plaza tree and see the history of our town, every time i saw the dates of when a villager moved in and what date a building was built i got some what emotional. i also miss the public works projects and when isabelle would follow you to pick a place. with new horizons you could technically just place an item like the fountain down but it kind of feels soul less.


----------



## maria110

There are things I'm still ranting about but what's the point? We've gotten the last big update so it's not likely that there will be more improvements including QoL improvements, until the next release. I hope that I don't have to buy a new console to play the next game but I guess that's unrealistic since there may need to be hardware advancements by the time they make a whole new AC game.


----------



## Sid

Anyone else skipping the rest of winter to start on a spring/summer island? I'm not a huge fan of the snowy landscape, especially after Christmas.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm concerned about this game going into 2022 considering that we just now got the 2.0 update and while I am impressed that the game is revived I don't think many people are going to keep playing this game by next year. It sounds crazy to say but there are things in the game that still needs improving like the crafting system and the online which is still lackluster.

It will be a long wait until the next AC mainline game which who knows when because typically new AC games tend to be on new systems. Animal Crossing New Leaf still had longevity in it to keep it going and since all the content was at launch it still kept going for years. New Horizons however had weird pacing in the updates considering that it came out in 2020 and I know there is an argument to be made that the pandemic affected the development, but part of me is wondering what if they were delay the game to come out later in 2020 instead of early. Maybe then the game would be finished and they would still have time to make updates.

Despite how people feel about this game I will not lie and say that Animal Crossing New Horizons has probably the weakest longevity in history. I know many old AC games are still being played to this day because its charming and you can always go back to them because they had more things to do. New Horizons just feels like all you're doing is designing islands, then when you're finished its like you force yourself to restart to do it all over again. It just gets to the point where it becomes not so fun anymore. When you seen all the villagers, seen all the content it had to offer, its hard to get back into the game even after taking a long break.

For me personally I will still keep playing the game but, I am not sure how longer I will keep playing. There is only so much I can do in this game that I don't really have the time or patience to even find all the new DIYS and Items, because of the RNG. This game is great for what it is, but when you seen everything in the game its like you tell yourself "Eh whats the point its just the same as ever" I may have to put this game down in 2022. Its not something I want to do, but I am kinda reaching that same feeling again. I don't maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Croconaw

Nintendo almost  makes it impossible to not have WiFi for this game. You can’t even get all of the fruits without trading. You’re basically forced to pay for the NSO. It kind of sucks for people who legitimately do not have WiFi or don’t have the money for WiFi. 
Also, my island is always in the summer. I really do not like how snow looks on a tropical island. I hate it in real life, too. Screw snow.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

Croconaw said:


> Nintendo almost  makes it impossible to not have WiFi for this game. You can’t even get all of the fruits without trading. You’re basically forced to pay for the NSO. It kind of sucks for people who legitimately do not have WiFi or don’t have the money for WiFi.
> Also, my island is always in the summer. I really do not like how snow looks on a tropical island. I hate it in real life, too. Screw snow.


Yeah, Nintendo really decided to push people to their online with how this game was set up.  We've got Cirus now, which does help, but fruits are a big issue like you said


----------



## BrokenSanity

I still find it strange that Nintendo is no longer making "major updates" to ACNH, I mean it makes sense that Nintendo can't always keep updating their games, they are a big company and they must be very busy, however ACNH is one of their best selling switch games EVER, was this a good idea to stop making updates? Will Nintendo keep getting more good sales on New Horizons? If it's one of their best selling games then it's good for the market, keep making updates and keep making money.
I really appreciate the little Gyroids washing up on shore update they did in 2.0.4 I wasn't expecting another feature like that, but I feel like Nintendo is slowly rejecting this game... Perhaps people will still play this game like New Leaf but like others have said I feel like no more updates means running out of content thus leaving the game, I see people who have all ready got all the new DIYs and are already bored of the DLC and it's only a little more then a month since the 2.0 update...


----------



## Croconaw

BrokenSanity said:


> I still find it strange that Nintendo is no longer making "major updates" to ACNH, I mean it makes sense that Nintendo can't always keep updating their games, they are a big company and they must be very busy, however ACNH is one of their best selling switch games EVER, was this a good idea to stop making updates? Will Nintendo keep getting more good sales on New Horizons? If it's one of their best selling games then it's good for the market, keep making updates and keep making money.
> I really appreciate the little Gyroids washing up on shore update they did in 2.0.4 I wasn't expecting another feature like that, but I feel like Nintendo is slowly rejecting this game... Perhaps people will still play this game like New Leaf but like others have said I feel like no more updates means running out of content thus leaving the game, I see people who have all ready got all the new DIYs and are already bored of the DLC and it's only a little more then a month since the 2.0 update...


Most of the people who have done everything time travel. I’m not against it. I do it. I just think Nintendo intended it to be played day by day, and people who do wouldn’t finish the game so quickly.


----------



## Suntide

Croconaw said:


> Nintendo almost makes it impossible to not have WiFi for this game. You can’t even get all of the fruits without trading. You’re basically forced to pay for the NSO. It kind of sucks for people who legitimately do not have WiFi or don’t have the money for WiFi.


Makes me wonder what the game will be like for people who won't pick the game up until several years from now. I've seen people start playing much older AC games for the first time in 2021, but those games were out long before WiFi was nearly as accessible as it is now. If the Switch servers are offline in, like, 15 years, and someone wants to play New Horizons for the first time, there's so much they're going to miss out on because it will be literally impossible at that point.


----------



## Suntide

Walker has given me his picture twice now... I am ready for him to leave but he never asks! Sir please


----------



## VanitasFan26

Suntide said:


> Walker has given me his picture twice now... I am ready for him to leave but he never asks! Sir please


And this is why I always use amiibos to force move out a villager after I get their photo. Its a pain trust me I know how it is to get a villager to move out normally.


----------



## Beanz

As much I love the creativity in this game, I dislike the emphasis that New Horizons puts on the ability to customize literally everything. A few months ago I saw a comment on YouTube that said how the older games are about exploring what you have but New Horizons is just about building, which is a statement I partially agree on. Terraforming has to be the best and worst thing to ever happen to the Animal Crossing series. I feel like with New Horizons, Nintendo wanted to take a different approach to the series. Customization is nice but the ability to customize whatever you want is kind of stressful but if they didn’t add features like terraforming I know I would be complaining and I know I could just yeet myself back to New Leaf if I wanted to but I got massive FOMO. It’s not that I’m unhappy I just think that Nintendo focused too much on a certain aspect of the game and I feel stressed out about my island.


----------



## Suntide

I really wish the cliffs were taller. They're too short imo. WHY are houses taller than cliffs?? I want the cliff behind the house as a nice backdrop, but the house towers over the cliff... ugh.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

This is more-so a rant against my own self than ACNH but I forgot that you could get the Christmas DIYs from villagers crafting in their houses during the Christmas period...


----------



## jemarsi

I know this is a point that’s been harped on to oblivion by now, but… I have been playing AC since GameCube, and I miss the vibe of the original so much. I miss how the animals talked for so long and how they were all so sassy. It felt like you had to work to build up a friendship, and it was so funny along the way with how immature and mean they could be. The music of the original was also so quirky, zany, and fun. I love the new building and customization options— I think the freedom to design is great and I don’t dislike it at all. I just think that the vibe of the original got lost in translation along the way, majorly. The villagers are now nice and cute, but they don’t really talk much, and they’re just… bland. It’s like they’ve all matured and are now adults and just less talkative and quirky. I really miss that vibe. It felt more like everyone had a backstory, and you felt so inspired to go and talk to everyone every day. There was so much dialogue, so much for them to say and do. I even loved the moments where they pissed you off (peppies stealing your furniture just because you talked to them!? WTF and yet…) I hope that in the future Nintendo focuses a lot more on villager development. They’ve put a lot of time and effort into making this a legitimate design and building simulation with cute animals, but in the process it has lost its original vibe and I do miss that a lot.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Beanz said:


> As much I love the creativity in this game, I dislike the emphasis that New Horizons puts on the ability to customize literally everything. A few months ago I saw a comment on YouTube that said how the older games are about exploring what you have but New Horizons is just about building, which is a statement I partially agree on. Terraforming has to be the best and worst thing to ever happen to the Animal Crossing series. I feel like with New Horizons, Nintendo wanted to take a different approach to the series. Customization is nice but the ability to customize whatever you want is kind of stressful but if they didn’t add features like terraforming I know I would be complaining and I know I could just yeet myself back to New Leaf if I wanted to but I got massive FOMO. It’s not that I’m unhappy I just think that Nintendo focused too much on a certain aspect of the game and I feel stressed out about my island.


I feel like there is unbalance between designing and building a community. Its like how much do you want to focus on and what is more important to you. Me personally I think building a community is good when you're trying to connect with your villagers and you want to understand their personality more. On one hand I can appreciate designing in ACNH when I feel like I can make things on the island more open and more easy to explore. That was something that past AC games didn't have that really makes ACNH stand out so well.


----------



## Tobiume

(': Why is the first option for selecting medicine drop it...please I just want to heal the stings on my face not play pick up 52 with the medicine I just crafted.


----------



## jemarsi

VanitasFan26 said:


> I feel like there is unbalance between designing and building a community. Its like how much do you want to focus on and what is more important to you. Me personally I think building a community is good when you're trying to connect with your villagers and you want to understand their personality more. On one hand I can appreciate designing in ACNH when I feel like I can make things on the island more open and more easy to explore. That was something that past AC games didn't have that really makes ACNH stand out so well.


 
100% agree, there is a definite imbalance between designing and building a community in favor of designing.


----------



## Bobbo

I would like a flamethrower, so I could melt down a snowboy who isn’t “perfect!”


----------



## VanitasFan26

I sometimes wonder if the Happy Home Paradise DLC  would've had like a grading system where it shows how well the room is for the villager, but if you just put only the items that the villager wants then thats it. To me that just feels too cheap. I understand that they want everyone to have the freedom to do what they want with the villager homes. but it gets really strange when you're trying to make a vacation home for a villager and if you only do little effort they don't seem to care all that much. Its making me not want to go all out.


----------



## maria110

I like my most recent island map but it really really really needs a land bridge and we can't have land bridges.  Ugh.  Why is this not an included feature?


----------



## DaviddivaD

Why doesn't the Beautiful ordinance keep the sticks from appearing on the ground each day? Why do they appear at all when you can just shake a tree to get them? I am so sick of picking them up every day.


----------



## iiyyja

I want to plant palm trees on grassy turf so bad. I also really want the sand paths specific to Happy Home Designer to be added to the list of paths you can put down


----------



## VanitasFan26

DaviddivaD said:


> Why doesn't the Beautiful ordinance keep the sticks from appearing on the ground each day? Why do they appear at all when you can just shake a tree to get them? I am so sick of picking them up every day.


Feel like they messed it up. It doesn't really do much help to the island. The one from New Leaf was so much better.


----------



## Starboard

DaviddivaD said:


> Why doesn't the Beautiful ordinance keep the sticks from appearing on the ground each day? Why do they appear at all when you can just shake a tree to get them? I am so sick of picking them up every day.


I agree, that seems like something they overlooked imo!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2022



iiyyja said:


> I want to plant palm trees on grassy turf so bad. I also really want the sand paths specific to Happy Home Designer to be added to the list of paths you can put down


You might already know this but if you put a single tile of sand on the grass you can plant a palm tree on it. A bit of the sand tile peaks through which is annoying but it's not too bad. I wish they just made them plantable on grass to begin with.


----------



## Honie

I pray and hope for multicrafting if I have the materials in my inventory. I understand it's suppose to be tedious but is smashing the A button really *that* tedious.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Honie said:


> I pray and hope for multicrafting if I have the materials in my inventory. I understand it's suppose to be tedious but is smashing the A button really *that* tedious.


To this day it STILL bothers me how they never added this in. It was the most requested feature that many people (myself included) wanted so much. Bulk Crafting is so important!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Completing the critterpedia is so tedious and annoying.. I wish they would at least tell me what time/season/month I could find the missing critter so I didn't have to look it up


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> To this day it STILL bothers me how they never added this in. It was the most requested feature that many people (myself included) wanted so much. Bulk Crafting is so important!


It's honestly mind-boggling that they never even made a tool gauge for when your equipment is about to break. Like this is basic 101 stuff. They got this idea from Botw and even those tools start to get smokey in the menu when a weapon or shield is about to burst. It even tells you when you equip it that it's about to break.


----------



## Starboard

One of us needs learn to code, break into the Nintendo offices and code all these things in, since Nintendo won't


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Croconaw said:


> Nintendo almost  makes it impossible to not have WiFi for this game. You can’t even get all of the fruits without trading. You’re basically forced to pay for the NSO. It kind of sucks for people who legitimately do not have WiFi or don’t have the money for WiFi.
> Also, my island is always in the summer. I really do not like how snow looks on a tropical island. I hate it in real life, too. Screw snow.


I am hoping they will fix this in an update, but I am not personally holding my breath.
However at this rate, I think I will appreciate peaches more. _Missing Peaches and Pears._


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Sylvia has been on my island since August 2021 and she still hasn't left. I don't really have anything against her, it's just that she won't leave and she thinks we're friends? Also, we really need to craft items (specifically fish bait) in bulk!


----------



## VanitasFan26

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Sylvia has been on my island since August 2021 and she still hasn't left. I don't really have anything against her, it's just that she won't leave and she thinks we're friends? Also, we really need to craft items (specifically fish bait) in bulk!


You must have really bad RNG and I don't blame you I had that same issue with Dobie back in 2020 who refused to leave. Also yes bulk crafting is STILL not a thing in this game because Nintendo clearly didn't even listen to half of the stuff that the community requested.


----------



## Hsn97

I really miss the old style of gyroids. These new ones are cute and all, but I miss the spooky look of the old ones and the families.


----------



## Croconaw

Hsn97 said:


> I really miss the old style of gyroids. These new ones are cute and all, but I miss the spooky look of the old ones and the families.


Honestly, same. The gyroids now just seem like small toys for a baby. I know they’re cute and them being customizable is a nice plus, but I think the old ones made them seem more gyroid-ish?


----------



## chaeyoungie

the ordinances. i've used bell boom, which is good if you want to pay off your loan but a pain if you want to actually buy tools (if you have no time to craft them). at the moment i'm using the beautiful island ordinance and i think it's just made my island worse, lol. i think new leaf had FAR better ordinances, and they actually seemed to stick well to the name. new horizons are just a little underwhelming if not frustrating.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Flies have no business being this rare. If I put down trash, it should guarantee a fly, because that's how life works, Nintendo, trash = flies


----------



## Bobbo

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I am hoping they will fix this in an update, but I am not personally holding my breath.
> However at this rate, I think I will appreciate peaches more. _Missing Peaches and Pears._


I can give you some peaches and pears.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Even after the 2.0 update the villagers still feel lifeless and talk like robots. Since I collected every villager photo and restarted my 2nd island I felt like it made no much different because I can predict what every villager is going to say since i heard it 500 times. Like okay I get it, you're suppose to talk them throughout the day, but I ask what is the point of doing that if those conversations get repeated day after day? Even sometimes there are pieces of dialogue that are locked behind doing certain things that you may not noticed. 

Like for example when I transfer my user to the 2nd switch, I go back on my main island and speak to the villager who says something like "Oh well I was invited by someone but apparently they are no longer around" like it blew my mind when they say that because I never seen it before. It should not be this hard to just get new dialogue you haven't seen before.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Bobbo said:


> I can give you some peaches and pears.


That is very kind of you, but I am not part of Nintendo Online. I'll be fine.  Thank you though.


----------



## HappyTails

I reset my island about 3 weeks ago and now the game refuses to let me have 3 stars and I've done everything I was supposed to do to get 3 stars and yet it just REFUSES to bump me up and I've been trying for 2 days. I planted a bunch of trees, I have a bunch of flowers, trees and furniture outside, I have 8 villagers with a 9th moving in, all my weeds are picked up, I have no trash or random items on the ground and yet, the 2 star rating lingers. This game definitely punishes new players or people who reset because it locks everything behind the 3 star rating and then refuses to give you said 3 star rating.

I've lost interest in this game. I have other games I could be playing and having fun with. I don't have the energy to deal anymore with this game and it's 'locking everything behind an impossible to achieve rating.' Yeah, so much for being a 'fun game'. This game is nothing but a joke.

BTW, I'm not really done with this game it's frustration talking but I'm definitely feeling myself losing interest. This game is boring when you don't have the 3 star rating. And it seems like after the update, they made getting to 3 stars a lot more tedious and annoying.



Edit: I guess ranting and threatening to not play anymore really works. After I posted this rant and went to check with Isabelle after throwing some more fencing and flowers down (and telling myself why I'm bothering since it will still be at 2 stars) she tells me I have a 3 star rating. Never restarting this island again  (and I actually mean it this time because I told myself if I restart again, I have to sell my game) It is unnecessarily tedious and unfun as heck getting to 3 stars.


----------



## nageki

the lazy and peppy villagers do it too but the uchis in particular drive me up the WALL when i talk to them for the second time in a day and they sass me about it?!? like girl im not pranking you with a hidden camera my memory is just bad


----------



## Starboard

I don't think I'll ever collect all the recipes I want  

I really want all the Celeste recipes, but after getting tired of the game I started only logging on to see if she was on my island, and she almost never was. So then I got really tired of that and now I do it rarely, so of course I'm not going to find her.

Same story with the music box actually. I really want that recipe, I just don't have the motivation to play this game as much as it's required to get it. I have other games and other things I want to do nowadays. RNG sucks.

(Before a kind user offers to trade me recipes, I don't have Online! But thanks anyway)


----------



## BrokenSanity

How am I ever supposed to decide my final roster if I have 413 villagers to choice from.
It makes it even worse I have six villagers of my choice, the other four are villagers my sister chose because we need to share the island and the villagers we have.
Hnnn this is so annoying, I like all the villagers, maybe I should do random or something, Gahh I'll never decide.


----------



## azurill

Starboard said:


> I don't think I'll ever collect all the recipes I want
> 
> I really want all the Celeste recipes, but after getting tired of the game I started only logging on to see if she was on my island, and she almost never was. So then I got really tired of that and now I do it rarely, so of course I'm not going to find her.
> 
> Same story with the music box actually. I really want that recipe, I just don't have the motivation to play this game as much as it's required to get it. I have other games and other things I want to do nowadays. RNG sucks.
> 
> (Before a kind user offers to trade me recipes, I don't have Online! But thanks anyway)


Celeste is always so hard to find. It always takes me awhile to find her. I’m glad you can now do aerobics to see if she is here. It still takes time to find her but at least this way I know she is somewhere.


----------



## Croconaw

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-



That’s the thing about sharing an island. You feel restricted. I’ve never shared an island or town with anybody so I’m not sure how that would work, but I can say I understand struggling with choosing villagers. I very carefully chose my final ten villagers based on color and species. I know it’s hard being limited to just ten, especially when you could have up to sixteen on the original Animal Crossing. Don’t stress over what villagers to have. You could always rotate them. Having dream villagers isn’t required and you shouldn’t feel forced to stick with a particular set. I think rotating villagers out is more common than you think.


----------



## azurill

BrokenSanity said:


> How am I ever supposed to decide my final roster if I have 413 villagers to choice from.
> It makes it even worse I have six villagers of my choice, the other four are villagers my sister chose because we need to share the island and the villagers we have.
> Hnnn this is so annoying, I like all the villagers, maybe I should do random or something, Gahh I'll never decide.


It really is hard to decide what villagers to choose. I still really wish we could use the extra playable characters for villager houses. I have a hard time letting villagers go. Right now I have an almost all penguin island. I really want to see other villagers thankfully I have most of their amiibo cards. I think once we get to spring I might decide to change my villagers based on season. It might give me a reason to let some villagers go. 


I really don’t like that on my second island the incline doesn’t line up with the door of my house. No matter what I try it just doesn’t look right.


----------



## xara

BrokenSanity said:


> How am I ever supposed to decide my final roster if I have 413 villagers to choice from.
> It makes it even worse I have six villagers of my choice, the other four are villagers my sister chose because we need to share the island and the villagers we have.
> Hnnn this is so annoying, I like all the villagers, maybe I should do random or something, Gahh I'll never decide.



i feel you; there’s so many amazing villagers and not enough room for all of them. i was hoping the villager limit would be increased to 12-15 in 2.0, especially since new villagers were added in, but alas not.

if you’re open to suggestions, maybe you could cycle through villagers until you find one/s you grow attached to enough to keep permanently? that’s what i’ve been doing, and it’s quite fun; i’m enjoying meeting different villagers and collecting their photos, and if i run into a permanent addition to my lineup in the process, then that’s an added bonus. 

there’s no rush to have a final lineup, or even to have a final lineup at all. do whatever will make you happy.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I really wish we had the megaphone or at least and app or something to locate villagers on our island. It's worse because we have up to 3 levels where they could be and some islands are more crowded than others. I got a request from Merengue to catch a barred knifejaw, finally caught it and went back to where she was but she was nowhere to be found. Spent 15 mins looking around, gave up and restarted and STILL couldn't find her. I restarted AGAIN and still couldn't find her    Finally restarted and found her at home and HER FAVOR REQUEST DISAPPEARED?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

The hospital in HHP is just wrong. When you go to get examined, you can either say you have a headache, a runny nose, or your knee hurts. I guess if your knee really hurt it could make sense, but usually you don't go to a hospital, or a normal doctor even, for any of these things. When I said I had a headache, the receptionist (Chai) told me, "Poor thing! That sounds so awful!" Then she sent me to see the doctor (Rhonda), and within twenty seconds she'd decided on a course of "treatment" and given me head bandages.


----------



## Croconaw

I miss the dump, lmao. I wish we had a dump. I even had a fake dump on my island. I had garbage bags and everything. I modeled it after the one in the Gamecube version.


----------



## VanitasFan26

The palm trees at the island resort (HHP) feel so lifeless. It still bothers me to this day how they didn't bring back the tropical fruit from past AC games.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> The hospital in HHP is just wrong. When you go to get examined, you can either say you have a headache, a runny nose, or your knee hurts. I guess if your knee really hurt it could make sense, but usually you don't go to a hospital, or a normal doctor even, for any of these things. When I said I had a headache, the receptionist (Chai) told me, "Poor thing! That sounds so awful!" Then she sent me to see the doctor (Rhonda), and within twenty seconds she'd decided on a course of "treatment" and given me head bandages.


Just complained that my knee hurt and was given a mummy outfit.


----------



## peachycrossing9

How many times am I going to have to run into the same ugly looking villagers before I find the last 3 dreamies for my island


----------



## benjamin_crossing

i've gotten back into animal crossing since the update and while i enjoy some of its new features, it still doesn't feel like enough. i know that's a lot to ask for from the game developers but seeing as animal crossing pocket camp gets updates monthly if not more, it doesn't feel impossible for acnh to get _some _new features from time to time. it feels like they half listened to people's criticism, threw us a large update, and called it quits.

villager dialogue is still extremely repetitive and lacks all sorts of flavor. i think nintendo thought they were doing a major favor by introducing the ability for a villager to come over/invite you over but they still act mostly the same to me. and once again, putting effort into villager interactions shouldn't be a lot to ask for knowing how villagers were in previous games.

the new store district or whatever it's called is cute, yet unrealistic to me. its not that i don't have enough bells to do it, its just that it feels like a waste of my bells especially when i'm in the middle of working on my island. if i recall correctly each store is 100,000 bells? why not something smaller like 50,000? i would love to have access to all of the stores and i probably will eventually slowly unlock them because it would make decorating easier and more accessible (for example my island is nature based and i have a lot of flowers and gardens so having access to leif 24/7 would be great) but i feel like it doesn't have to be so expensive.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I need to vent because I just saw Pokemon Legends Arceus gameplay for the first time and I saw that there was crafting in it and I thought "They had to have thought to put bulk crafting in that game" and to my shock they did. So I still need to ask why hasn't this game (ACNH) still haven't have bulk crafting? It almost feels like Nintendo is trolling us saying "Yeah we know you wanted to see bulk crafting but we are just not going to waste our time putting in ACNH but instead improve in another game" Just feels like a slap in the face.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay I need to vent because I just saw Pokemon Legends Arceus gameplay for the first time and I saw that there was crafting in it and I thought "They had to have thought to put bulk crafting in that game" and to my shock they did. So I still need to ask why hasn't this game (ACNH) still haven't have bulk crafting? It almost feels like Nintendo is trolling us saying "Yeah we know you wanted to see bulk crafting but we are just not going to waste our time putting in ACNH but instead improve in another game" Just feels like a slap in the face.


You have to be kidding me, there's no way-
__________
I'll never understand why Nintendo won't let us change our characters names, I just think it's so ridiculous, I feel like it limits creativity, I wish we could change our names to match an outfit, like if you were roleplaying or something, also I feel like LGBTQ+ folk would really like this sense I came out as Non-binary and Agender a timeframe after naming my character and now I want a different name for my new identity, also my name notably has a typo which is humiliating 
P.S if anyone saw this before I edited it, sorry I posted by accident when I wasn't finished typing, my computer was being weird.


----------



## stitchmaker

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay I need to vent because I just saw Pokemon Legends Arceus gameplay for the first time and I saw that there was crafting in it and I thought "They had to have thought to put bulk crafting in that game" and to my shock they did. So I still need to ask why hasn't this game (ACNH) still haven't have bulk crafting? It almost feels like Nintendo is trolling us saying "Yeah we know you wanted to see bulk crafting but we are just not going to waste our time putting in ACNH but instead improve in another game" Just feels like a slap in the face.


Craft 3,000 Tools and Furniture Nook Miles Achievement is a reason bulk crafting hasn't been added.  40 Bamboo Wall Decorations would be crafted in one button press.  It would take pressing the button 75 to complete 3,000 pieces of furniture.   Crafting is so fast in new Pokemon game.


----------



## VanitasFan26

stitchmaker said:


> Craft 3,000 Tools and Furniture Nook Miles Achievement is a reason bulk crafting hasn't been added.  40 Bamboo Wall Decorations would be crafted in one button press.  It would take pressing the button 75 to complete 3,000 pieces of furniture.   Crafting is so fast in new Pokemon game.


I have no idea what Nintendo was thinking when they did this.


----------



## stitchmaker

VanitasFan26 said:


> I have no idea what Nintendo was thinking when they did this.


Think they added the large amount to slow us down and keep people playing.  If you use a Turbo controller it speeds up crafting.
2 nights ago Lolly was clapping while a player cooked.  It lasted 11 times.  Wished they did a better job testing the game.


----------



## VanitasFan26

stitchmaker said:


> Think they added the large amount to slow us down and keep people playing.  If you use a Turbo controller it speeds up crafting.
> 2 nights ago Lolly was clapping while a player cooked.  It lasted 11 times.  Wished they did a better job testing the game.


Yeah they really should've tested it more.


----------



## Mattician

I keep track of all my campsite visitors. I used to get 4 a month pretty much every time.

But now I've been having really bad luck with the amount of campsite visitors lately. Only 3 in the last couple months of 2021.
I had 2 in all of January, and the dates were January 1st and 19th.

Haven't had a campsite visitor since.

I don't time travel as hard as it is to wanna try and get Kiki/Lolly in my campsite. Still waiting.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mattician said:


> I keep track of all my campsite visitors. I used to get 4 a month pretty much every time.
> 
> But now I've been having really bad luck with the amount of campsite visitors lately. Only 3 in the last couple months of 2021.
> I had 2 in all of January, and the dates were January 1st and 19th.
> 
> Haven't had a campsite visitor since.
> 
> I don't time travel as hard as it is to wanna try and get Kiki/Lolly in my campsite. Still waiting.


The Random Campsite Villager is so luck based. The only time I jumped for joy was when Molly showed at the campsite back in June 2020 when I wasted so many Nook Mile Tickets looking for her.


----------



## Mattician

VanitasFan26 said:


> The Random Campsite Villager is so luck based. The only time I jumped for joy was when Molly showed at the campsite back in June 2020 when I wasted so many Nook Mile Tickets looking for her.


Yeah. 700+ NMTs looking for Kiki and/or Lolly. Haven't seen either.

I don't really play every day anymore. So I figured I'd at least check the campsite every day in case one of them appears.


----------



## French_Oatmeal

I understand it's difficult to get villagers you want, but I've gotten to 9 villagers so far and not a single one I want to keep! Not even a single one in the campsite I want! Literally gonna fight a fish istg


----------



## VanitasFan26

French_Oatmeal said:


> I understand it's difficult to get villagers you want, but I've gotten to 9 villagers so far and not a single one I want to keep! Not even a single one in the campsite I want! Literally gonna fight a fish istg


I feel your pain. Trying to get your favorite villagers is really troublesome. Glad I'm retired from Villager Hunting since I gotten all of the villager photos. Yes I say this as a Day one Player.


----------



## Bluebellie

I bought the animal crossing game for my little cousin for her birthday. I let her into my town and the first thing she did was wreck havoc. 

I did not give her any rules or anything and also didn’t reprimand her. She’s only 10. I just wanted her to have fun, while I die a little inside lol. 

I probably should have sectioned off a couple of areas in my town.

She broke one of my rocks. My favorite rock. Now the game refuses to make it spawn again on the same spot.


----------



## xara

Bluebellie said:


> I bought the animal crossing game for my little cousin for her birthday. I let her into my town and the first thing she did was wreck havoc.
> 
> I did not give her any rules or anything and also didn’t reprimand her. She’s only 10. I just wanted her to have fun, while I die a little inside lol.
> 
> I probably should have sectioned off a couple of areas in my town.
> 
> She broke one of my rocks. My favorite rock. Now the game refuses to make it spawn again on the same spot.


awe no... kids really do be destructive like that sometimes . it was sweet of you to let her play and have fun, though. i’m sorry she broke your favourite rock. i hope you’ll be able to re-spawn it soon.


----------



## Bluebellie

xara said:


> awe no... kids really do be destructive like that sometimes . it was sweet of you to let her play and have fun, though. i’m sorry she broke your favourite rock. i hope you’ll be able to re-spawn it soon.


It just surprised me a bit. I was prepared for her to come over and possibly take the items and bells that I have scattered around the island. I’ve had them there for a while so I was sure I wasn’t going to miss them much if they disappeared. I probably wouldn’t even notice. I was also prepared for her to cut down my trees
(since I could always grow them back).

I did not anticipate the  rock breaking.
That was probably the only rock on my island and she found it lol. I convinced right after to take my to her island.

I’m not too stressed about it though. I’m sure it will magically pop up again. There isn’t much space in other areas for it to spawn anyways.



Spoiler







The rock. The picture was actually taken a couple of months ago, but it fits the mood


----------



## TheDuke55

@Bluebellie Oof sorry to hear about that, but hey I guess the damage could've always been worst? That's at least what you got to tell yourself lol. I'm sure your little cousin is thankful to have such an awesome gift and a cool big cousin to play with!

Reminds me of the time that my friends came to my town in NL and dug up my bushes. It takes forever to get them as you can only buy 1 per day at Leif's. I think I got the majority from the island via tokens from mini-games. Somehow whenever I tried to plant the bushes back in the same spot they kept wilting.


----------



## VanitasFan26

To this day I HATE that feature with the random campsite villagers who force you to play a card game just because they want to feel convinced to move in. It forces you to win the mini game and by the time you do the game picks out a random villager for you. I found out a trick that if you close your game as soon as the villager mentions the name of the one you don't want to move out.

It sucks because you have to replay the card mini game and hope that you win because the RNG in this is so bad because campsite villagers tend to repeat their stories about camping and then most annoying one is that they reject your request. At times if you pester them enough then they will move in but its a very low chance of that happening.

This is why I prefer amiibo cards because at least on the 3rd day when you give them a Souvenir they will want to move in no matter what and you are the one who is charge of picking you want to move out. Trust me its so much more better.


----------



## Bluebellie

TheDuke55 said:


> @Bluebellie Oof sorry to hear about that, but hey I guess the damage could've always been worst? That's at least what you got to tell yourself lol. I'm sure your little cousin is thankful to have such an awesome gift and a cool big cousin to play with!
> 
> Reminds me of the time that my friends came to my town in NL and dug up my bushes. It takes forever to get them as you can only buy 1 per day at Leif's. I think I got the majority from the island via tokens from mini-games. Somehow whenever I tried to plant the bushes back in the same spot they kept wilting.


That is true! I’m just glad she enjoyed herself. She had so much, she wants to come back again next time I have her over 

I’ll be prepared though! 
I’ll make sure to lose my switch on that day. Kidding, maybe.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I saw a similar post on this thread (I think) about the capture quote for the dace. For me though, it's the barreleye.

_"I caught a barreleye! It's like eyeing fish in a barrel!"_

While I do like the pun itself, it's kind of... Taunting? Because if you think about it, the capture quote is an alternate version of the phrase, _"it's like shooting fish in a barrel"_, which is something you say when something is really easy. And believe me, catching a barreleye is far from easy.


----------



## Mattician

VanitasFan26 said:


> To this day I HATE that feature with the random campsite villagers who force you to play a card game just because they want to feel convinced to move in. It forces you to win the mini game and by the time you do the game picks out a random villager for you. I found out a trick that if you close your game as soon as the villager mentions the name of the one you don't want to move out.
> 
> It sucks because you have to replay the card mini game and hope that you win because the RNG in this is so bad because campsite villagers tend to repeat their stories about camping and then most annoying one is that they reject your request. At times if you pester them enough then they will move in but its a very low chance of that happening.
> 
> This is why I prefer amiibo cards because at least on the 3rd day when you give them a Souvenir they will want to move in no matter what and you are the one who is charge of picking you want to move out. Trust me its so much more better.


I'm going to be struggling with this pretty bad when I find Kiki or Lolly in my campsite. I have 9 villagers I want to keep. So I'll have to go through all the dialogue, get the game, win the game, and hope they pick the one person I don't want to keep.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Would it kill Nintendo to make the Night Owl Ordinance last more then an hour?!?
I had a really busy day today and I by the time I get to do my new horizons dailys it's already too late, Nook's Cranny is closed when I NEED to sell stuff, I am so ticked off I missed Drago's birthday this is like the one time I desperately WANT to time travel, by the time I get his present he is already sleeping, nice to know he cares...
My birthday celebration Nook miles stamp is gonna take forever now


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> Would it kill Nintendo to make the Night Owl Ordinance last more then an hour?!?
> I had a really busy day today and I by the time I get to do my new horizons dailys it's already too late, Nook's Cranny is closed when I NEED to sell stuff, I am so ticked off I missed Drago's birthday this is like the one time I desperately WANT to time travel, by the time I get his present he is already sleeping, nice to know he cares...
> My birthday celebration Nook miles stamp is gonna take forever now


They really did the ordinances in the game all wrong (except for the bell bloom ordinance). In New Leaf it used to be longer with the hours like 3 hours between Night Owl and Early Bird, but for whatever in reason in this game they nerfed to only 1 hour. Also the Beautiful Ordinance is such a scam, basically in this game it stops weeds from growing often it doesn't get rid of them. In New Leaf it used to get rid of weeds and to make it to where you don't get a single roach inside your home.


----------



## Starboard

I still don't understand why they nerfed so many things...


----------



## Bluelady

I don’t like it when the variations for clothing item are similar in color. Especially when comes to itty bitty items like hand bags. I’m always worried that I’m going to give someone the wrong color.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Bluelady said:


> I don’t like it when the variations for clothing item are similar in color. Especially when comes to itty bitty items like hand bags. I’m always worried that I’m going to give someone the wrong color.


I really wish there was a way to customize clothing in this game. I know that Cyrus can customize furniture items for you, but why can't we do the same with clothing items?


----------



## Croconaw

The clothing items so already come in multiple variations already that the tailor sells all at once. I do think it’ll be more convenient to customize, though. And why can’t you bulk buy at the tailor?? Sometimes I want to purchase more than one item. I think it would be more efficient this way…


----------



## BrokenSanity

Can my villagers stop sitting down on chair items when I'm trying to give them their daily gift? If they sit down on the floor I just keep pushing them until they take the hint I want them to stand up but I can't do that when they are sitting on chairs...


----------



## xara

VanitasFan26 said:


> I really wish there was a way to customize clothing in this game. I know that Cyrus can customize furniture items for you, but why can't we do the same with clothing items?


now that you mention it, this would’ve been a great service for label to offer at harv’s island so that she would _actually_ have a purpose in this game.



BrokenSanity said:


> Can my villagers stop sitting down on chair items when I'm trying to give them their daily gift? If they sit down on the floor I just keep pushing them until they take the hint I want them to stand up but I can't do that when they are sitting on chairs...


the amount of times i’ve been mere inches away from a villager only to have them sit down and not get back up is infuriating. i wish they would always get back up if you talk to them, like they do if you have a fish/bug that they asked for or a delivery for them.


----------



## Starboard

Croconaw said:


> The clothing items so already come in multiple variations already that the tailor sells all at once. I do think it’ll be more convenient to customize, though. And why can’t you bulk buy at the tailor?? Sometimes I want to purchase more than one item. I think it would be more efficient this way…


I'd like this option for the clothing that Mom sends you. Seems like it could take years to get the variations I want unless I trade.

I wish we could customise rugs too.


----------



## Croconaw

Starboard said:


> I'd like this option for the clothing that Mom sends you. Seems like it could take years to get the variations I want unless I trade.
> 
> I wish we could customise rugs too.


Nintendo wants you to pay for their online service. That’s why variations are so difficult to obtain. It ducks, I know. I couldn’t do anything before getting WiFi.


----------



## Croconaw

I just wish items were more interactive. I want to be able to use some of the items so they aren’t just for show.


----------



## maria110

I’m mystery island hopping to gather materials and having no luck with stones.  The rocks keep yielding lots of iron and clay, which is great unless you need stones.


----------



## azurill

maria110 said:


> I’m mystery island hopping to gather materials and having no luck with stones.  The rocks keep yielding lots of iron and clay, which is great unless you need stones.


I always have such a hard time finding stone. It would be nice if you could get the same amount of each.


----------



## Croconaw

maria110 said:


> I’m mystery island hopping to gather materials and having no luck with stones.  The rocks keep yielding lots of iron and clay, which is great unless you need stones.


Yep. For some reason, my rocks gave me a bunch of stone while I was searching for iron. Additionally, my trees kept giving me softwood and hardwood when I wanted regular wood. It seems to always be the type you need that you never get.


----------



## azurill

How is it that I still can not get Sly to give me his photo. Katrina says my friendship level is as high as it can go but still no photo. Both Teddy and Bettina have given me their photo and they both came way after Sly.


----------



## BrokenSanity

azurill said:


> How is it that I still can not get Sly to give me his photo. Katrina says my friendship level is as high as it can go but still no photo. Both Teddy and Bettina have given me their photo and they both came way after Sly.


What are you giving Sly? The item needs to sell for at least 750 bells(example: 1 giant clam) to be eligible for a villager to give you their photo.


----------



## azurill

BrokenSanity said:


> What are you giving Sly? The item needs to sell for at least 750 bells(example: 1 giant clam) to be eligible for a villager to give you their photo.


I’m giving him a stack of 10 wrapped pumpkins the same I give all my villagers.  It has worked for all my villagers but Sly.


----------



## BrokenSanity

azurill said:


> I’m giving him a stack of 10 wrapped pumpkins the same I give all my villagers.  It has worked for all my villagers but Sly.


I see, it must be RNG is not in your favor then. 10 wrapped pumpkins is definitely enough.


----------



## azurill

BrokenSanity said:


> I see, it must be RNG is not in your favor then. 10 wrapped pumpkins is definitely enough.


That’s what I thought maybe he doesn’t like orange I will try to give him green pumpkins tomorrow lol. Eventually I will get his photo just taking longer then I thought it would. He keeps giving me clothes and wallpaper.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I want mini games or just anything to do with my friends. We keep showing off are redecorating but that's it. Theres nothing to do.  There was so much they could have added and I would have payed for more dlc. I dont mind paying if its actual improvements. I hate the expansion. Yes it's fun and I like decorating but why couldnt I do any of that on my island. I want to expand my 10 villagers homes on my island. I want dj kk on my island. I want to see my villagers dancing. I want a cafe, restaurant, hospital,  school and extra clothes store(run my label and grace) on my island. I miss some of the old furniture sets and the customizations from previous games. There was so many characters that didnt return. There was so much they could have done. I really like this game but it just feels incomplete.


----------



## peachycrossing9

I miss playing hide and seek with my villagers. Nintendo has done us so dirty not adding those kinds of games back into acnh


----------



## Croconaw

azurill said:


> That’s what I thought maybe he doesn’t like orange I will try to give him green pumpkins tomorrow lol. Eventually I will get his photo just taking longer then I thought it would. He keeps giving me clothes and wallpaper.


I have obtained all ten of my villager’s photos in a very short timeframe. My trick is that I wrapped a gift over the price of 10,000 bells. This might not be feasible for everyone if you’re trying to maintain their house, but I thought I would mention it because we can now change their interiors. This has guaranteed their picture within ten days.


----------



## azurill

Croconaw said:


> I have obtained all ten of my villager’s photos in a very short timeframe. My trick is that I wrapped a gift over the price of 10,000 bells. This might not be feasible for everyone if you’re trying to maintain their house, but I thought I would mention it because we can now change their interiors. This has guaranteed their picture within ten days.


Thanks for the tip. I finally got he’s photo yesterday with green pumpkins. I will try with more expensive wrapped gifts for my other villagers.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I despise the HHA with a burning passion, it can jump into a kiddie pool for all I care. I don't really care about how my house looks and I hate that it's mandatory.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2022



azurill said:


> How is it that I still can not get Sly to give me his photo. Katrina says my friendship level is as high as it can go but still no photo. Both Teddy and Bettina have given me their photo and they both came way after Sly.


Same, it took me forever to get Mitzi's photo even though Katrina said I had a high friendship with that darn feline. I finally got it yesterday, it felt like a huge accomplishment. Reading the posts after yours, I'm glad to hear that you managed to get Sly's photo. :]


----------



## azurill

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I despise the HHA with a burning passion, it can jump into a kiddie pool for all I care. I don't really care about how my house looks and I hate that it's mandatory.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2022
> 
> 
> Same, it took me forever to get Mitzi's photo even though Katrina said I had a high friendship with that darn feline. I finally got it yesterday, it felt like a huge accomplishment. Reading the posts after yours, I'm glad to hear that you managed to get Sly's photo. :]


Thanks , Congrats on getting Mitzi’s photo. Yea it did feel like an accomplishment when I finally got it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I really don't like it when we have to wonder around our islands just to find out where the special NPC who wanders around is at. I spent 20 minutes trying to look for Daisy Mae on my island and of all the places I found her she was by the airport.


----------



## maria110

Ugh the loading screen and excess dialogue are getting on my nerves.  My new pup is super naughty and, in the time it takes for some of the convos and loading screens, he can get into massive trouble.  I've never mashed the "A" and "B" keys so much.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

VanitasFan26 said:


> I really don't like it when we have to wonder around our islands just to find out where the special NPC who wanders around is at. I spent 20 minutes trying to look for Daisy Mae on my island and of all the places I found her she was by the airport.


I know, _so annoying_. And also when you're looking for a villager to gift them something, only to find out that they're in the museum and you can't gift them there. :/


----------



## VanitasFan26

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I know, _so annoying_. And also when you're looking for a villager to gift them something, only to find out that they're in the museum and you can't gift them there. :/


especially when they are sitting on chairs that you place on your island, only when they sit on the ground you can running into them they will get up, but when they are sitting on benches you can't push them to make them get up so you can gift them. As someone who has collected all of the villager photos I can't tell you how many times I had to close my game just to make them spawn in different areas.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

VanitasFan26 said:


> especially when they are sitting on chairs that you place on your island, only when they sit on the ground you can running into them they will get up, but when they are sitting on benches you can't push them to make them get up so you can gift them. As someone who has collected all of the villager photos I can't tell you how many times I had to close my game just to make them spawn in different areas.


I also actively look for villager photos, I hate it when that happens. XP And when I do push my villagers sometimes to make them get up, instead they get mad or upset at me. I mean, it's realistic and all, but still!


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> especially when they are sitting on chairs that you place on your island, only when they sit on the ground you can running into them they will get up, but when they are sitting on benches you can't push them to make them get up so you can gift them. As someone who has collected all of the villager photos I can't tell you how many times I had to close my game just to make them spawn in different areas.


There really is no reason why you can’t give villagers gifts when they are sitting. Even when I find them in their house I have to go in and out sometimes 4 or 5 times because they automatically sit down when I go in their house.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> There really is no reason why you can’t give villagers gifts when they are sitting. Even when I find them in their house I have to go in and out sometimes 4 or 5 times because they automatically sit down when I go in their house.


Its almost like they don't want to talk to you because they know that you want their photo but they won't let you.


----------



## shells

Just filled up all of my custom design slots, never thought I'd see this day. I have so much left to decorate, theres just not enough slots 

Also, realllyyy hate that we can't change our name or our island name.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Oh my goodness. The amount of ridiculous restriction in this game just bothers me so much. Like I was going to redesign Amelia's home and I was going to use the Room Sketch app since I came up with the design that she wants, but as turns out you cannot use the Room Sketch app while redesigning villager homes on your island. Its only restricted to Vacation Homes on the Resort. UGH! I really don't know what to say with Nintendo.


----------



## Doki Doki

Is it just me or are rose stems a different green than other flowers????? it looks terrible. it's different at least in the fall season.

ALSO, I'm about to hit the 5k storage limit and will be forced to make another character on my island to get more storage. Ugh.


	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> I really don't like it when we have to wonder around our islands just to find out where the special NPC who wanders around is at. I spent 20 minutes trying to look for Daisy Mae on my island and of all the places I found her she was by the airport.


she is SO QUICK. and you can't trap her, she will teleport if someone flys in. which I'm usually having people visit to buy turnips from her.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Doki Doki said:


> Is it just me or are rose stems a different green than other flowers????? it looks terrible. it's different at least in the fall season.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2022
> 
> 
> she is SO QUICK. and you can't trap her, she will teleport if someone flys in. which I'm usually having people visit to buy turnips from her.


That is so weird I don't know why that happens. It seems to only happen during online play and not local play (since I play with myself)


----------



## Starboard

The amount of time it takes to finish talking to Gulliver/Gullivarr is so ridiculous. As soon as I start the conversation I mash B while going on my phone and I can get a fair amount done in that time!

Is that really what Nintendo envisioned...


----------



## TurnipBell20

I think it’s a shame that it’s not possible to design villager homes. It would be so much fun and add a lot to the game. Designing vacation homes in the DLC is fun, but it would be even cooler on your own island.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I hate how short the town tune maker thing is. If it were 20 notes instead of 16, I could've had Saria's Song or the Tetris theme without it being cut off at the end. :/
Edit: I just set my town tune as the Tetris theme, and whenever when I talk to a villager or NPC I'm just waiting for the last note that's never gonna be there. Sigh, better go back to Song of Storms...


----------



## VanitasFan26

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I hate how short the town tune maker thing is. If it were 20 notes instead of 16, I could've had Saria's Song or the Tetris theme without it being cut off at the end. :/
> Edit: I just set my town tune as the Tetris theme, and whenever when I talk to a villager or NPC I'm just waiting for the last note that's never gonna be there. Sigh, better go back to Song of Storms...


Same here, I wanted to make a new tune for my 2nd island but I just can't get it to sound right because of how limited the tune maker is. I wish it was longer.


----------



## skweegee

VanitasFan26 said:


> Same here, I wanted to make a new tune for my 2nd island but I just can't get it to sound right because of how limited the tune maker is. I wish it was longer.


I remember a game back on the DS that had seemed to be a competitor of sorts to Animal Crossing, called "Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times." That game's answer to the Animal Crossing town tune feature was a music maker that allowed to to create a tune that would play at the beginning and ending of every class, and periodically throughout the day (can't remember if it was hourly or not). This one not only allowed you to place up to 32 notes instead of 16, it also gave you significantly more freedom as to where you could place these notes, allowing you to place them super close together (8th or 16th notes) or super far apart, not limited to just the 16 pre-selected placements of Animal Crossing, and appears to allow for up to 32 beats at 120 BPM. My current tune in the game is the entire Song of Time from Majora's Mask/Ocarina of Time as played on the Ocarina. I wouldn't mind having something like this available in Animal Crossing as well, though I can appreciate the simplicity of the AC one as well, plus it might not work as well with the fact that villagers play the tune as well when you talk to them, which doesn't happen in Magician's Quest. 



Spoiler: Brief look at Tune Maker








Volume is a bit low, sorry about that. I didn't catch the available notes in the video until the last second or so, but you have a similar range of notes as available in Animal Crossing. Notes can be placed much closer together than the closest ones in my tune as well.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

skweegee said:


> My current tune in the game is the entire Song of Time from Majora's Mask/Ocarina of Time as played on the Ocarina.


Oh my god, that sounds so awesome!! Well, that's coming from the absolute Zelda fanatic. XP But now I wanna play the game just for that, haha.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

At this rate I am never gonna finish the fishing portion of the critterpedia  stop playing for one month and then you gotta wait almost a year to catch that one fish again (unless you go to the other hemisphere but I don't really wanna do that)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> At this rate I am never gonna finish the fishing portion of the critterpedia  stop playing for one month and then you gotta wait almost a year to catch that one fish again (unless you go to the other hemisphere but I don't really wanna do that)


I don't really much care for it either, because you get nothing after completing the museum fully just a simple "Congrats" from Blathers.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't really much care for it either, because you get nothing after completing the museum fully just a simple "Congrats" from Blathers.


I mean, you get the DIY for the golden fishing rod, but why get it at that point if you've caught all the fish anyway? Maybe it could be useful to get some of the other fishing achievements.


----------



## VanitasFan26

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I mean, you get the DIY for the golden fishing rod, but why get it at that point if you've caught all the fish anyway? Maybe it could be useful to get some of the other fishing achievements.


I agree what sense would that make if you went through all that trouble to get a Golden Tool that just breaks. I swear the rewards in this game are so rubbish. I don't mean to be so negative but it ruins the motivation to keep playing.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

I know this has been discussed so many times, but that the fact that I stopped caring about Festivale after my net broke catching a feather really puts me off from playing the game. I said this before, but this series is bad when it comes to consistently refining its gameplay.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't really much care for it either, because you get nothing after completing the museum fully just a simple "Congrats" from Blathers.


Yeah but the posters are pretty neat! Also I don't think I ever completed it in New Leaf so I feel extra obligated to complete it this time around haha.
And then there's the art section, yeesh


----------



## VanitasFan26

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Yeah but the posters are pretty neat! Also I don't think I ever completed it in New Leaf so I feel extra obligated to complete it this time around haha.
> And then there's the art section, yeesh


I mean I would say you can just go to Harvs island and talk to Redd but the only issue with that is that he doesn't change his stock until like next week Monday, unless if you keep on buying like the fake art/statue then you have a bit of a higher chance of getting a real art/painting the next day. Then again its RNG because you sometimes get ones you already donated.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

VanitasFan26 said:


> I mean I would say you can just go to Harvs island and talk to Redd but the only issue with that is that he doesn't change his stock until like next week Monday, unless if you keep on buying like the fake art/statue then you have a bit of a higher chance of getting a real art/paining. Then again its RNG because you sometimes get ones you already donated.


Yeah I've been doing that somewhat (haven't been playing the game the past month-ish), and I am glad they added him to Harv's Island, it does help quite a bit. There's just still so much more I need to complete.  It's probably gonna take me like two years!!


----------



## Flicky

I hate how pointlessly long the DAL text is.

_Hello! What are you here for?_
_Flying? Cool, where to?
Another island? Nice! Whereabouts?
Online? Lemme connect ya...
Okay, connected! How are you getting there?
Dodo code, gotcha. Enter it please._
_Oh, drumsticks, no island with that code. What? You were given the wrong code and want to change one digit? Nah, go through all of that text all over again. No second chances._

I am begging all game developers to have a 'use last setting' on these long-winded dialogues. I can't believe so few of them do.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Flicky said:


> I hate how pointlessly long the DAL text is.
> 
> _Hello! What are you here for?_
> _Flying? Cool, where to?
> Another island? Nice! Whereabouts?
> Online? Lemme connect ya...
> Okay, connected! How are you getting there?
> Dodo code, gotcha. Enter it please._
> _Oh, drumsticks, no island with that code. What? You were given the wrong code and want to change one digit? Nah, go through all of that text all over again. No second chances._
> 
> I am begging all game developers to have a 'use last setting' on these long-winded dialogues. I can't believe so few of them do.


Its funny how local play is a lot more shorter than online play. I say this as someone who owns two switches and two copies of ACNH.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> I agree what sense would that make if you went through all that trouble to get a Golden Tool that just breaks. I swear the rewards in this game are so rubbish. I don't mean to be so negative but it ruins the motivation to keep playing.


I always thought, what is the point of golden tools anyway, especially if they break? And if I’m being honest, I always preferred the silver tools. Silver is just a much nicer color.


----------



## xara

Flicky said:


> I hate how pointlessly long the DAL text is.
> 
> _Hello! What are you here for?_
> _Flying? Cool, where to?
> Another island? Nice! Whereabouts?
> Online? Lemme connect ya...
> Okay, connected! How are you getting there?
> Dodo code, gotcha. Enter it please._
> _Oh, drumsticks, no island with that code. What? You were given the wrong code and want to change one digit? Nah, go through all of that text all over again. No second chances._
> 
> I am begging all game developers to have a 'use last setting' on these long-winded dialogues. I can't believe so few of them do.


i was honestly so bummed when travelling to harv’s island from paradise planning and vice versa was included in the 2.0 update, but going from mystery island to mystery island, or another player’s island to another, wasn’t. the amount of dialogue orville has really is insane, to the point that using the airport is so tedious. i wish that nintendo would at least shorten the dialogue if they’re not going to remove it.


----------



## Bloobloop

this might sound kind of ungrateful, but i'm kind of unhappy with the existence of the 2.0 update. yes, i like all the new stuff added, but it harkens back to the original problem i had with acnh: i basically purchased an unfinished game that was only updated fully (?) a year later. i don't really like getting swamped with a bunch of new content at once, which is a personal preference obv, so i'd rather they had either released smaller updates throughout the course of the year to keep me invested in the game, or to have, yknow, released a finished game.


----------



## Shawna

Croconaw said:


> I always thought, what is the point of golden tools anyway, especially if they break? And if I’m being honest, I always preferred the silver tools. Silver is just a much nicer color.


I really don’t understand why gold tools break, you have to accomplish a lot to get the recipes for them, and gold nuggets are rare.


----------



## TurnipBell20

The whole tool breaking thing in general annoys me. I spend way too much time running across the island to craft or buy new tools.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Bloobloop said:


> this might sound kind of ungrateful, but i'm kind of unhappy with the existence of the 2.0 update. yes, i like all the new stuff added, but it harkens back to the original problem i had with acnh: i basically purchased an unfinished game that was only updated fully (?) a year later. i don't really like getting swamped with a bunch of new content at once, which is a personal preference obv, so i'd rather they had either released smaller updates throughout the course of the year to keep me invested in the game, or to have, yknow, released a finished game.


I agree, having a ton of new things at once was kind of overwhelming. But I think the problem was that when Nintendo updated the game and added only a couple things, people who experienced burnout at that time would only play for a bit, and stop until the next update. My best guess is that Nintendo wanted those players to keep playing, since there was a lot more to the update than the previous ones.

Or another theory, Nintendo added small updates to keep people playing, and then 'finished' the game with a final (major) update with a ton of things, so they can work on other games. Breath of the Wild had its last update in January 2019 I believe, and I think it was to work on its sequel.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its super annoying how you can't change the name of your island or the name of your character.


----------



## xara

Bloobloop said:


> this might sound kind of ungrateful, but i'm kind of unhappy with the existence of the 2.0 update. yes, i like all the new stuff added, but it harkens back to the original problem i had with acnh: i basically purchased an unfinished game that was only updated fully (?) a year later. i don't really like getting swamped with a bunch of new content at once, which is a personal preference obv, so i'd rather they had either released smaller updates throughout the course of the year to keep me invested in the game, or to have, yknow, released a finished game.


i don’t like getting a whole bunch of new content all at once either, and 2.0 was especially overwhelming for me because i had just lost someone incredibly important to me and felt completely unmotivated to do anything. i definitely would’ve preferred if all the new content was added in smaller updates over time, because now we’re 4-months-post-update and i’m experiencing hella burnout from doing the same tasks over and over because i’ve run out of new things to do. this is definitely a personal problem lol, but spaced-out updates would’ve kept me interested longer, and  i’d probably still have new content to look forward to rn if nintendo had gone that route.


----------



## Shawna

I hate restricted we are when our gates are open.  Not being able to decorate on your OWN island, or donate to your OWN museum is especially ridiculous.

Terraforming being restricted on OTHER ISLAND'S is understandable, but I think best friends should be allowed to terraform on other islands since terraforming is very tedious and people could use the help.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2022

Also, it would be helpful if we could just purchase NMTs from the airport.


----------



## Croconaw

I wish you could actually buy NMTs in bulk. It’s a pain just button mashing.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> I wish you could actually buy NMTs in bulk. It’s a pain just button mashing.


No Bulk Crafting and No Bulk Buying. I still wonder why they neglected to improve this.


----------



## azurill

Shawna said:


> I hate restricted we are when our gates are open.  Not being able to decorate on your OWN island, or donate to your OWN museum is especially ridiculous.
> 
> Terraforming being restricted on OTHER ISLAND'S is understandable, but I think best friends should be allowed to terraform on other islands since terraforming is very tedious and people could use the help.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2022
> 
> Also, it would be helpful if we could just purchase NMTs from the airport.


Too many restrictions when the gate is open. Why can’t I order something when my gate is open. It would be helpful if you could get someone to help you with terraforming.


Croconaw said:


> I wish you could actually buy NMTs in bulk. It’s a pain just button mashing.


Bulk buying should definitely be a thing. There really is no reason it’s not

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> No Bulk Crafting and No Bulk Buying. I still wonder why they neglected to improve this


I would love bulk crafting . My only guess is because of the achievement. Too bad you can’t get bulk crafting after you get the achievement.


----------



## KittenNoir

Nothing major I am really happy with the new 2.0 items but I would like to see more clothing and are we not getting seasonal items anymore? The limited edition ones that you have to order?


----------



## Croconaw

KittenNoir said:


> Nothing major I am really happy with the new 2.0 items but I would like to see more clothing and are we not getting seasonal items anymore? The limited edition ones that you have to order?


I’m pretty sure they’re done with updating this game, so you likely won’t get any new seasonal items.


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> I wish you could actually buy NMTs in bulk. It’s a pain just button mashing.


I agree, especially since you can buy turnips in bulk, so why not let you do it with Nook miles tickets? I feel bad for people on here and people in general who sell a lot of Nook miles tickets as that much have took forever to get


----------



## daringred_

still hate that there's no equivalent to the megaphone feature from NL. you'd think with the addition of phones, it would be common sense to include an app showing all your villagers' icons and then, when you click on them, it exits out the phone and shows you ringing them and a speech bubble appears in the direction they are or a dialogue box if they're at home or in a different building, but no.


----------



## Croconaw

daringred_ said:


> still hate that there's no equivalent to the megaphone feature from NL. you'd think with the addition of phones, it would be common sense to include an app showing all your villagers' icons and then, when you click on them, it exits out the phone and shows you ringing them and a speech bubble appears in the direction they are or a dialogue box if they're at home or in a different building, but no.


Yeah, I hope they include calling in the next mainline game. It’s even in Pocket Camp where you can call villagers if I recall.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> I would love bulk crafting . My only guess is because of the achievement. Too bad you can’t get bulk crafting after you get the achievement.


Maybe so, but still it should not take that long to craft something especially for example when trying to make a lot of Fish Bait. I feel bad for the people who had to make like 400 of them their thumbs must be so sore. I know some people said "Oh just a use a turbo controller" but even that still takes a long time. I hate doing comparisons but Minecraft had a much better crafting system, heck even Pokemon Legends Arceus had bulk crafting also.


----------



## BrokenSanity

This is 100% a me problem:
Ugh I hate the way I terraform and decorate it's so ugly  
Just placing things I like wasn't a good idea because this looks disgusting and trying to do a mix of themes because I can't decide on a theme also wasn't a good idea, now I'm out of custom designs slots because paths take up too many(WHY CAN'T YOU JUST ROTATE THEM?) trying to make a frog shape like FroggyCrossing's wasn't going the way I hoped this is so tacky and cringey, it's so hard to decorate with the weird shape because the rest of the island is my sisters stuff, my sister has her own island on her new switch but we only have one animal crossing game I'm waiting till we can get another copy so I can deliver her all her items and plants and I can have her parts of the island. The frog island is supposed to have a kidcore theme and the other parts of my area are supposed to have my own aesthetic, which is supposed to be a mysterious night forest with black, grey and white colors and moons and stars and mushrooms, I can't find a good dirt path so now it's a lilypad river path for frogs, the path around the frog's mouth is where I was gonna put the farm but now it looks super ugly on the map so I have to remove that dirt now, time to move Judy's stinking house of the freaking way and drive myself insane trying to re-decorate every time I decide I'm unhappy with the terraforming I did in [insert area]


----------



## TheDuke55

Really disappointed right now. I spent so much bells, poki, and time collecting furniture and designing QR's only to find out that the piece I was doing this for doesn't implement the entire QR into it. So everything is cut out and makes it look so bad. Why is this a thing? Why couldn't the piece crop the thing in entirely or stretch it to fit the slate?

Other pieces can be customized with the QR and since the piece is so long it just stretches it/goes on.

It just sucks that I did this to work around a missing feature and now I need to find a way to work around an even stupider feature. Who does this and makes it so a QR doesn't fit all the way?


----------



## Starboard

My god I hate the campsite so much. I actually feel angst at the thought of trying to move someone in. The amount of repetition you have to mash through to even GET to a move-in game is ridiculous. Then I lose those games almost every time and have to start over. And then there's hoping they pick the right villager... It's legitimately the worst way they could have implemented this and it doesn't feel rewarding in the slightest, it feels like I wasted so much of my time tapping a button just to replace the villagers I don't want with one that I kind of like. I'm supposed to go to bed in an hour and based on experience I don't know if I should even try to do it!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Honestly repetitive dialog never bothered me but instead of subtypes I still wish we have more in-depth dialog for the villagers with specific designs, I don't mind if more of the genetic villagers talk exactly the same but for some more unique(in my opinion) villagers their personalities suit them to some extent but certain aspects to their dialog don't but we only have 8 personalities and 4 for each gender(Nintendo, gender-locking personalities is EXTREMELY stupid, why did you do this?) to choose from so no other personality fits them so alas they must be [insert personality] then...

One villager I adore(and also own) that has this problem is Spike, now Spike has a more intimidating/edgier design compared to the many villagers who are suppose to look cute, I headcanon Spike as a tough guy or something like that, Spike's in-game bios suggest he is in-fact a tough guy but he is actually really nice once you get to know him:
Spike's in-game RV Welcome Amiibo bio:
_With his punk-rock looks and gruff demeanor, Spike can be a little scary. But if you like to skate, he'll be your BFF in a heartbeat._
Spike's in-game pocket camp bio:
_Sure, he looks a little intimidating and sounds like a tough-as-nails ex-cop in an action movie, but Spike's really a sweet guy._
Spike's bio on his E-reader card:
_Spike is the scariest looking dude around. His mean scowl, huge scar, and sharp tongue scare off even the toughest streetwise city kid, but he's actually as cuddly as a teddy bear once you get to know him._
Source for bios: https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Spike
So cranky seems like the best personality for Spike because what other personality is he suppose to be? But I hate how in New Horizons when I talk to Spike he usually just talks like a tired middle age man, talking about the old days and how his body is old and tired and it's not the same as it used to be when he was younger. This doesn't seem like how Spike should speak, I think it would suit him more if he had more of the ruder dialog the crankys had in the old games but when you have better friendship with him he talks to you kinder and starts actually acting like a friend(like how Spike's bios above suggest). I was using Spike as an example for this, Cranky villagers can be a little rude(not really in New Horizons) but they also speak like old men this only somewhat fits Spike I wish they would make special dialog for villagers that don't completely fit said personality's dialog in-game, Spike is only a single example I could write a huge essay about so many villagers with this problem, I guess Nintendo doesn't want to take the time to write unique dialog for at least some villagers who really need it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

With all the events added in the game you would think they would've added more DIYS and items to them, but no its all the same stuff you already seen in the game. I get its traditional in AC Games to repeat events, but come on at least try to change up the event to make it more refreshing and different with new items.


----------



## TheDuke55

Now that I am getting more serious with designing, the size of the small rooms is a lot more noticeable. You can barely add anything in room, unless you want it so cluttered you can't even move/interact with anything in the room. What were they thinking? Oh yeah let's give them a dlc where the room's can expand even further, but I doubt the player wants that own freedom for their own character's hurhurdur.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Now that I am getting more serious with designing, the size of the small rooms is a lot more noticeable. You can barely add anything in room, unless you want it so cluttered you can't even move/interact with anything in the room. What were they thinking? Oh yeah let's give them a dlc where the room's can expand even further, but I doubt the player wants that own freedom for their own character's hurhurdur.


That still annoys me how you still can't resize the rooms on your island with your own home or when design the villager's homes. Like come on New Leaf allowed us to resize each room in our home. Also you can't even use the Room Sketch app when designing villager's homes on your island. So if you spend all the time planning out then I'm sorry to say that your planning is ruined thanks to the stupid limitation.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> That still annoys me how you still can't resize the rooms on your island with your own home or when design the villager's homes. Like come on New Leaf allowed us to resize each room in our home. Also you can't even use the Room Sketch app when designing villager's homes on your island. So if you spend all the time planning out then I'm sorry to say that your planning is ruined thanks to the stupid limitation.


I would rather have it the way it used to be and I'd pay 3 times to expand the room slowly than it being restricted to such a small room.


----------



## QueenCobra

Idk why but I wish we could add MORE villagers to the island.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I would rather have it the way it used to be and I'd pay 3 times to expand the room slowly than it being restricted to such a small room.


I had to make 8 homes on my main island because I wanted to put more stuff in the home to fit my idea, but just having one home was driving me nuts. I really didn't care much of the smaller rooms. Like you said if they would've add the option to let us pay to expand our room size this would not be as bad.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2022



QueenCobra said:


> Idk why but I wish we could add MORE villagers to the island.


The last game that made you had more villagers was the original Animal Crossing on GameCube. You can have up to 15 villagers at that time. but for whatever reason in the newer AC games that number got lowered to 10.


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> Now that I am getting more serious with designing, the size of the small rooms is a lot more noticeable. You can barely add anything in room, unless you want it so cluttered you can't even move/interact with anything in the room. What were they thinking? Oh yeah let's give them a dlc where the room's can expand even further, but I doubt the player wants that own freedom for their own character's hurhurdur.


Yea decorating the small rooms is such a pain. I made mine into a library and a bathroom since I didn’t know what else to do with them. Still not sure what to go with the last one. It would have been great to get to resize them with the DLC. 


QueenCobra said:


> Idk why but I wish we could add MORE villagers to the island.


I would love more villagers.  It would be nice if we could use the other player characters plots as villagers. It is nice for some people who want more playable characters or those who share islands. I will not have more then two playable characters so it would be nice to use those plots for villagers instead.


----------



## BrokenSanity

QueenCobra said:


> Idk why but I wish we could add MORE villagers to the island.


Yes but I wish we had the option to add more then 10 villagers to our island only if we want to, 
it depends on my what I'm doing on my island and my mood, sometimes I wish we could have more then 10 villagers other times I'm glad we don't since I struggle to find a nice place for my villagers homes to be out of the way so I can have room for decorating and when I'm re-doing my island I put villagers houses on the beach, if we had more then 10 villagers this would be a problem but sometimes I do want more so it would be nice if we could get more only if we want to.


----------



## xara

QueenCobra said:


> Idk why but I wish we could add MORE villagers to the island.


SAME. i was really hoping that the villager limit would’ve been increased to at least 12 in 2.0, especially with the addition of 8+ new villagers, but alas not. i have so many favourite villagers, and not enough room for them all — choosing only 10 is painful lol.

like @/azurill said, being able to use any character slots we don’t use for villagers would’ve been really cool, too. i personally only plan on having 2-3 human characters on my island (including my island rep), so having an additional 5-6 villager slots to work with would’ve been *chefs kiss*. this also sounds like something that’d be optional, which would be great for those who don’t want more than 10 villagers.


----------



## TurnipBell20

The game gets boring after a while because everything is easily achievable. There is no challenge and nothing to find out like in previous games. It’s all just a matter of time.


----------



## MomoBean

Why are seasonal DIYS from balloons only? I spent so much time and effort farming balloons, and only get a few DIYs for my effort. It’s just idiotic.


----------



## TheDuke55

MomoBean said:


> Why are seasonal DIYS from balloons only? I spent so much time and effort farming balloons, and only get a few DIYs for my effort. It’s just idiotic.


Yeah we all agree with this. We hated it during launch year and I am so glad I don't have to do it anymore. I actually gave up and just traded for them. It was just not fun. I was not having fun and I was getting frustrated. A core part of the game should not had been done in the way it was.


----------



## Forsythia

My Nook's Cranny has been selling me lame stuff since January and it doesn't matter how much money I spend in the store buying the expensive limited item, repeats of the same stuff or even selling them 70k bells worth of items EVERY SINGLE DAY because they keep
selling the same stuff over and over again.

I am sick of seeing pillows, fragrance sticks, diner counter chairs and garbage pails.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Forsythia said:


> My Nook's Cranny has been selling me lame stuff since January and it doesn't matter how much money I spend in the store buying the expensive limited item, repeats of the same stuff or even selling them 70k bells worth of items EVERY SINGLE DAY because they keep
> selling the same stuff over and over again.
> 
> I am sick of seeing pillows, fragrance sticks, diner counter chairs and garbage pails.


This is why they should've added a 3rd upgrade to the Nook Shop.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> This is why they should've added a 3rd upgrade to the Nook Shop.


Or you know, fixed the rng.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> Or you know, fixed the rng.


That too. The RNG in this game is such an annoyance.


----------



## azurill

Forsythia said:


> My Nook's Cranny has been selling me lame stuff since January and it doesn't matter how much money I spend in the store buying the expensive limited item, repeats of the same stuff or even selling them 70k bells worth of items EVERY SINGLE DAY because they keep
> selling the same stuff over and over again.
> 
> I am sick of seeing pillows, fragrance sticks, diner counter chairs and garbage pails.


My nooks does  the same thing. Have you checked nook’s shopping daily Selection. The items there change everyday and some items only appear there. It took me until recently to learn that the castle items only appear in the daily selection on nook’s  shopping.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> My nooks does  the same thing. Have you checked nook’s shopping daily Selection. The items there change everyday and some items only appear there. It took me until recently to learn that the castle items only appear in the daily selection on nook’s  shopping.


That only appears when you have the Happy Home Paradise DLC.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> That only appears when you have the Happy Home Paradise DLC.


Thanks I didn’t know that


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> Thanks I didn’t know that


Yeah I feel sorry for the people who still don't have the DLC. Its locked behind a paywall so thats the only way it will appear in the Nook Shopping "Special" section.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yeah I feel sorry for the people who still don't have the DLC. Its locked behind a paywall so thats the only way it will appear in the Nook Shopping "Special" section.


Yea when I looked up how to get the castle pieces it didn’t mention you needed the DLC to have it appear. I found the castle tower the other day.


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> Yea when I looked up how to get the castle pieces it didn’t mention you needed the DLC to have it appear. I found the castle tower the other day.


They probably should update that information. I am surprised not many people know about this.


----------



## BrokenSanity

VanitasFan26 said:


> They probably should update that information. I am surprised not many people know about this.


Oh so that's why the castle pieces suddenly randomly started to appear after I purchased the DLC.


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> Oh so that's why the castle pieces suddenly randomly started to appear after I purchased the DLC.


Of course because that is something that the game never tells you.


----------



## Corrie

TurnipBell20 said:


> The game gets boring after a while because everything is easily achievable. There is no challenge and nothing to find out like in previous games. It’s all just a matter of time.


Everything except seasonal DIYs. It's such a boring grind to randomly hope to get one in a balloon. As an adult, I don't have time to sit there and hope RNG is on my side. I wish you could have obtained it by doing something actually fun.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> Everything except seasonal DIYs. It's such a boring grind to randomly hope to get one in a balloon. As an adult, I don't have time to sit there and hope RNG is on my side. I wish you could have obtained it by doing something actually fun.


I will agree that it has become too much of a grind. I mean its just not as exciting as it used to be. Maybe if they didn't make the DIYS so difficult to get (cough) Balloon Gifts (cough) it would not be this much trouble, especially when you keep getting duplicate DIYS that you already know. Its repetitive and annoying.


----------



## Starboard

The worst part of the balloon grind for me is the fact that it's the only way to get the Christmas tree (and other decorations) for the holiday season. The RNG can be so bad that by the end of December you still might not have found the items you want despite wasting so much time chasing balloons.


----------



## King koopa

Starboard said:


> The worst part of the balloon grind for me is the fact that it's the only way to get the Christmas tree (and other decorations) for the holiday season. The RNG can be so bad that by the end of December you still might not have found the items you want despite wasting so much time chasing balloons.


Yeah, my rng was so bad the Christmas sleigh was the only thing I got from th seasonal items. It's pretty annoying that you have to rely on rng, and  I hope or the next animal crossing game that they make the seasonal items easier to find


----------



## VanitasFan26

King koopa said:


> Yeah, my rng was so bad the Christmas sleigh was the only thing I got from th seasonal items. It's pretty annoying that you have to rely on rng, and  I hope or the next animal crossing game that they make the seasonal items easier to find


That will depend if they want to carry over DIYS to the next game but thats up to Nintendo to decide that. Every Animal Crossing game is always different and sometimes they may carry over features and other times they don't. Kinda like what Pokemon did.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> That will depend if they want to carry over DIYS to the next game but thats up to Nintendo to decide that. Every Animal Crossing game is always different and sometimes they may carry over features and other times they don't. Kinda like what Pokemon did.


I thought DIY was an awesome idea, but executed terribly. When I first got the game I assumed crafting and recipies were going to be a thing where you could craft everything, but these were also available as orderables as well. It was just a feature where you could also achieve what you want without waiting for rng from the shop and or waiting for the item to be delivered the next day.

Instead I sometimes get a DIY that requires the furniture piece of another DIY. I wanted the gold plated armor, which I found one day, but turns out I didn't have the plated armor which is only available through a DIY. So finding that DIY was worthless until I could get the other one.



Starboard said:


> The worst part of the balloon grind for me is the fact that it's the only way to get the Christmas tree (and other decorations) for the holiday season. The RNG can be so bad that by the end of December you still might not have found the items you want despite wasting so much time chasing balloons.


It didn't help that the December 2020 they didn't make the seasonal winter DIY available until like December 15th. Like why not December 1st? That means you gotta really scramble to get them since Christmas is half a month away and by the 15th realistically most people have decorated after Thanksgiving and before December even hits.



TurnipBell20 said:


> The game gets boring after a while because everything is easily achievable. There is no challenge and nothing to find out like in previous games. It’s all just a matter of time.


Honestly I think everything was difficult to get. In the wrong kind of way. It wasn't challenging. It wasn't fun. It didn't keep me engaged and or entertained. It was just a mind-numbing boring grind. And like Corrie said, after working nonstop through the pandemic, the last thing I wanted to do with what precious little spare time I did have, when everyone else seemed to have off from covid, was to waste that time doing stuff like this.


----------



## Bizhiins

I wish the villagers were actually a little grumpier and less complicit or predictable. Just once, I would like to try moving a villager’s home and hear a cranky villager say “No! You ain’t movin’ my dang home!” And then I have the go bake them a cake or something and convince them to change their mind. I miss the spunkier versions of villagers from older games, made them more memorable for sure.


----------



## Hsn97

Starboard said:


> The worst part of the balloon grind for me is the fact that it's the only way to get the Christmas tree (and other decorations) for the holiday season. The RNG can be so bad that by the end of December you still might not have found the items you want despite wasting so much time chasing balloons.


Literally this. The first year I was so upset (probably more to do with the lockdown isolate than the game but still) because I couldn’t find a Christmas tree to decorate my house with before Christmas. It’s a tradition I’ve done in AC since I first start playing WW as a little kid. And even now, even tho I don’t play NL or WW often at all, I also pop on at Christmas and New Year to celebrate with my villagers. I spent hours and hours grinding balloons and finally gave up and just have that Christmas without a tree. But I was so sad. Thankfully I was able to find one last year and continue my tradition.


----------



## !Paisely_Pie!

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm kinda bummed that your starting villagers can only be a Jock and an Uchi. Kind of a strange combo imo. Why couldn't it be any of the other personalities?


OMG YESSS! It would give new players so much more variety. Introducing new villagers to ppl just joining the game. 
Plus, there are only so many sisterly and jock villagers!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022



Whisper said:


> Not a fan of how I can't put the flowers or trees that I dug up in storage.


"You can't use this item right now." SHUT UP MY STORAGE IS HUGEEE 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022



TheDuke55 said:


> Or you know, fixed the rng.


Newbie here! Sorry to bother you! Um but um what does rng stand for?


----------



## VanitasFan26

!Paisely_Pie! said:


> OMG YESSS! It would give new players so much more variety. Introducing new villagers to ppl just joining the game.
> Plus, there are only so many sisterly and jock villagers!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022
> 
> 
> "You can't use this item right now." SHUT UP MY STORAGE IS HUGEEE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022
> 
> 
> Newbie here! Sorry to bother you! Um but um what does rng stand for?


RNG stands for "Random Number Generator"


----------



## TheDuke55

Kind of disappointed in the lack of exterior upgrades for the houses. NL went hard with them where you had fancy, fairy-tale/whimsical, and downtrodden. There's not much variety with the NH ones.


----------



## xara

TheDuke55 said:


> Kind of disappointed in the lack of exterior upgrades for the houses. NL went hard with them where you had fancy, fairy-tale/whimsical, and downtrodden. There's not much variety with the NH ones.


agreed! i feel like nintendo tried to make the exterior options in _new horizons_ look more traditional or realistic or whatever, but they’re honestly kind of boring. not to mention annoying because pretty much all the colours are different shades, so it takes forever (at least for me ) to come up with a design that looks good and actually goes together. why couldn’t they just offer the same shades for each component instead of having one shade of blue only available for roofs, one shade of orange only available for exteriors, etc. 

plus, like you said, they definitely pale in comparison to _new leaf_’s options, and at least _they_ actually went together. the mermaid and sweets exteriors were so cute.


----------



## VanitasFan26

It really still bothers me how Nooks Cranny still hasn't gotten another upgrade. The last time it gotten an upgrade was way back in 2020 back when the game was still out. 2 years later and there hasn't been 3rd upgrade to Nook's Cranny and with all the items added since the 2.0 update it makes it hard to even get the items you want even if you don't have the DLC.


----------



## azurill

TheDuke55 said:


> Kind of disappointed in the lack of exterior upgrades for the houses. NL went hard with them where you had fancy, fairy-tale/whimsical, and downtrodden. There's not much variety with the NH ones.


Yea I really don’t like most of the exteriors. I know they gave more options but I like the New leaf ones better. Some of the roof, door and house colors are slightly off color and I find matching them to be difficult.


----------



## TheDuke55

xara said:


> agreed! i feel like nintendo tried to make the exterior options in _new horizons_ look more traditional or realistic or whatever, but they’re honestly kind of boring. not to mention annoying because pretty much all the colours are different shades, so it takes forever (at least for me ) to come up with a design that looks good and actually goes together. why couldn’t they just offer the same shades for each component instead of having one shade of blue only available for roofs, one shade of orange only available for exteriors, etc.
> 
> plus, like you said, they definitely pale in comparison to _new leaf_’s options, and at least _they_ actually went together. the mermaid and sweets exteriors were so cute.


I think this is what hurts New Horizon for me. They tried so hard to make the game feel modern and took away what made it so charming. The furniture, homes, and everything lack any charming appeal. Modern is fine, but it's not what AC is supposed to be. You're in a world with walking talking anthropomorphic animals. Why would you do that and then throw them in a realistic house?

I still play the game and am really trying to work around some of its restrictions. There is more furniture from the 2.0 update, but it's all still 'realistic' and the rooms are smaller so I have to accommodate for that now that I am designing my villager's home. I like it the game. I've enjoyed it for what it is but am disappointed in what it should've been.


Villagers, I don't talk to them hardly. They have such weird dialogue sometimes. It's set up as if there is more to say, but the conversation is cut short. Uchi will say 'hey what are you up to for the next 8 hours lol jk kthxbai.' Peppy comments that they're lonely cause they played hide and seek by themselves, and all of the villager's will ask what seems to be a follow up answer/question, but is cut short. What should I eat today, should I do this or that, ect.

I know we all sound like a broken record with these comments, but how can a AAA game have less content and QoL features than small indie games? Even that one weird rip-off game Hokko Life? (I know the designs and character's looked weird) but they were showing amazing ideas and features in 2020 that made NH look like it was stuck in the 90s. There was no restrictive grid placement for homes/outside. You could place furniture diagonally/caddycorner ect. At a certain point we have to stop and think 'yeah they weren't really putting their all into it' and they weren't.

Like check this trailer out. 



 (The designs are a bit weird, but the QoL compared to NH is what they should've aimed for instead of coasting on the pandemic and their name as a AAA company. Keep doing that Nintendo and you'll find yourself needing to regain people's trust.


----------



## azurill

It still bothers me that we can’t change the colors of wallpaper. I really want to make a purple bedroom but I don’t like any of the wallpaper for it. I know we can use patterns but they just don’t look right. The pink crown wall would be perfect if it came in purple.


----------



## Bluebellie

Setting up stereos throughout town was not at all what I thought it would be. I hid them among the trees and placed  songs on them to go with the theme of the erea. I can barely hear them. I put like 3 very close to each other and still nothing. I thought the stereos would overpower the game music but that’s not the case.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its annoying whenever you restart your island or transfer your character over to a new island you have to hear the same tutorials you heard over 100 times. I really wish this game would've give the option to skip or turn off tutorials.


----------



## Corrie

Am I the only one who still dislikes the hourly music? I haven't found any song likeable.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who still dislikes the hourly music? I haven't found any song likeable.


Most of it is not good. I mean the 12 PM music is pretty good but all the others are just not that good. I find myself using the 1 AM Music from New Leaf whenever I play this game.


----------



## Beanz

i hate how the game makes everything convenient, like what i mean is how there’s now a drop off box in front of nooks cranny in case you wanted to sell something after it closes or how you are allowed to chose plots for your villagers. i especially have a love hate relationship with picking plots because i miss how spontaneous older titles could be.


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Most of it is not good. I mean the 12 PM music is pretty good but all the others are just not that good. I find myself using the 1 AM Music from New Leaf whenever I play this game.


I ADORE the 1am music from NL!! Such a relaxing and peaceful song. I really wish you could play older songs in game to replace the new ones. 
There are definitely songs in the older games that I didn't like but in NH it's all of them. I have yet to find one that 'slaps' for me. I figured I was just being picky or being blinded by nostalgia goggles but sadly no lol.


----------



## Starboard

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who still dislikes the hourly music? I haven't found any song likeable.


I feel like I'm being over-dramatic but I've actually refused to play the game at 2pm for most of the time I've had it. I don't know why they had to make that theme so annoying and ugly-sounding! If they were going to do stuff like that then why couldn't they give us an option to either mute the music or play older games' hourly music instead. Makes me mad.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Starboard said:


> I feel like I'm being over-dramatic but I've actually refused to play the game at 2pm for most of the time I've had it. I don't know why they had to make that theme so annoying and ugly-sounding! If they were going to do stuff like that then why couldn't they give us an option to either mute the music or play older games' hourly music instead. Makes me mad.


Thats why I always play the game on mute and replace with soundtracks from other games that I find "relaxing"


----------



## azurill

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who still dislikes the hourly music? I haven't found any song likeable.





VanitasFan26 said:


> Most of it is not good. I mean the 12 PM music is pretty good but all the others are just not that good. I find myself using the 1 AM Music from New Leaf whenever I play this game.





Starboard said:


> I feel like I'm being over-dramatic but I've actually refused to play the game at 2pm for most of the time I've had it. I don't know why they had to make that theme so annoying and ugly-sounding! If they were going to do stuff like that then why couldn't they give us an option to either mute the music or play older games' hourly music instead. Makes me mad.


I would love to have some music options.  Having a mute option would be great when looking for balloons since I have a hard time locating where they are coming from. It would also just be nice to not always have the music playing. I like some of the music but not most of it. Would be nice if you could pick one song for the day instead of it changing every hour. Or if you could play a K.K. Slider song instead of the hourly music


----------



## VanitasFan26

azurill said:


> I would love to have some music options.  Having a mute option would be great when looking for balloons since I have a hard time locating where they are coming from. It would also just be nice to not always have the music playing. I like some of the music but not most of it. Would be nice if you could pick one song for the day instead of it changing every hour. Or if you could play a K.K. Slider song instead of the hourly music


Again why this game never had a "Settings" option is questionable and its funny because if you go to your phone on the Nintendo Switch Online App and select ACNH on the Nookphone there is LITERALLY a "Settings" Icon on the Nookphone thats on your smartphone yet that is nowhere in the actual game. It just blows my minds its like (to quote AVGN) WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?!


----------



## JKDOS

When a villager invites you over their house, they won't let you leave for some amount of time.


----------



## Corrie

Starboard said:


> I feel like I'm being over-dramatic but I've actually refused to play the game at 2pm for most of the time I've had it. I don't know why they had to make that theme so annoying and ugly-sounding! If they were going to do stuff like that then why couldn't they give us an option to either mute the music or play older games' hourly music instead. Makes me mad.


Omg 2pm is awful! Now that you mention it, I think it's the 'intruments' they used. They're just not my cup of tea personally. So I guess any song using them would be questionable

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2022



azurill said:


> I would love to have some music options.  Having a mute option would be great when looking for balloons since I have a hard time locating where they are coming from. It would also just be nice to not always have the music playing. I like some of the music but not most of it. Would be nice if you could pick one song for the day instead of it changing every hour. Or if you could play a K.K. Slider song instead of the hourly music


This would be so awesome! And even a thing where you can lower the song volume a bit. That could also go for the waterfall sounds since they're crazy loud.


----------



## TheDuke55

And let's not forget they made waterfalls obnoxiously loud. I feel like the music is okay, but honestly still don't like it. I just kind of tune it out and deal with it. Whereas with the other games the hourly themes matched the tone and really immersed me in the game with their whimsical tunes.

2PM sucks and 5PM is kind of alright but not in the sense for AC. There used to be a member here who did fan versions of all the hourly themes. This one is for 5PM. Like no offense Nintendo, but one person, a fan, managed to make a track I could get behind by remastering your crap track.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> Again why this game never had a "Settings" option is questionable and its funny because if you go to your phone on the Nintendo Switch Online App and select ACNH on the Nookphone there is LITERALLY a "Settings" Icon on the Nookphone thats on your smartphone yet that is nowhere in the actual game. It just blows my minds its like (to quote AVGN) WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?!


Yea not sure why they have it on the app but not in game. I don’t think they were thinking. 


Corrie said:


> This would be so awesome! And even a thing where you can lower the song volume a bit. That could also go for the waterfall sounds since they're crazy loud.


Yea I love waterfalls but they really are way too loud. Being able to lower certain volume levels would be great.


----------



## Dinosauuur

Oh man I really wish there were audio 'settings' options. The hourly music is just a tad bit too loud for me compared to the rest of the game. It especially bothers me that you can't hear the music boxes over the hourly music unless you are standing right next to them.


----------



## Corrie

Yes Mabel, I want to enter a changeroom, you don't need to tell me it's open, just let me in. I think about how it would be like to have that pointless dialogue be cut everytime I enter the dressing room. Like imagine how awesome that would be if it were gone.


----------



## xara

Corrie said:


> Yes Mabel, I want to enter a changeroom, you don't need to tell me it's open, just let me in. I think about how it would be like to have that pointless dialogue be cut everytime I enter the dressing room. Like imagine how awesome that would be if it were gone.


the amount of pointless npc dialogue in the game is honestly kind of crazy. like, i personally don’t mind mabel’s changing room dialogue much, but orville’s dialogue on the other hand is just... so unnecessary when you’re just trying to go island hopping or visit someone else’s island lol.

they made it so that you can get to harv’s island from paradise planning and vice versa, so i really don’t see why they couldn’t implement a similar feature for island hopping and travelling. a “go to another island” option would’ve been amazing instead of having us sit through the same 2-4 minutes of dialogue every time. island hopping is especially frustrating — at least for me. like, you really gotta sit through orville’s “by the way, i see you have a nmt” and “are you all packed and ready to go?” dialogue, him contacting wilbur, your character and wilbur’s gate animation, and wilbur’s dialogue when you arrive on and leave an island for _every single island_.  i love island hopping so much, but the amount of unnecessary dialogue you gotta mash through to do it sucks.

also, sorry for kinda hijacking your original point LOL. you mentioning pointless dialogue reminded me of how much i hate orville’s.


----------



## azurill

xara said:


> the amount of pointless npc dialogue in the game is honestly kind of crazy. like, i personally don’t mind mabel’s changing room dialogue much, but orville’s dialogue on the other hand is just... so unnecessary when you’re just trying to go island hopping or visit someone else’s island lol.
> 
> they made it so that you can get to harv’s island from paradise planning and vice versa, so i really don’t see why they couldn’t implement a similar feature for island hopping and travelling. a “go to another island” option would’ve been amazing instead of having us sit through the same 2-4 minutes of dialogue every time. island hopping is especially frustrating — at least for me. like, you really gotta sit through orville’s “by the way, i see you have a nmt” and “are you all packed and ready to go?” dialogue, him contacting wilbur, your character and wilbur’s gate animation, and wilbur’s dialogue when you arrive on and leave an island for _every single island_.  i love island hopping so much, but the amount of unnecessary dialogue you gotta mash through to do it sucks.
> 
> also, sorry for kinda hijacking your original point LOL. you mentioning pointless dialogue reminded me of how much i hate orville’s.


Agree Orville’s dialogue gets on my nerves. There really is no reason why they can’t let you just go from one mystery island to another. He repeats himself too much. I also don’t get I can’t just write one letter after another. Why do I have to interact with the post cards each time.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Leif's Weeding Service is so useless. Like if you want it to be useful you must have more than 300 weeds on your island just so he can actually clear the weeds out for you. It costs 100,000 bells to do it. I mean seriously? This is only used once during the time when your island is still covered in weeds at the beginning. I had to plant weeds on my island just to make Leif more satisfied to clear all the weeds on the island. Its so dumb.


----------



## azurill

VanitasFan26 said:


> Leif's Weeding Service is so useless. Like if you want it to be useful you must have more than 300 weeds on your island just so he can actually clear the weeds out for you. It costs 100,000 bells to do it. I mean seriously? This is only used once during the time when your island is still covered in weeds at the beginning. I had to plant weeds on my island just to make Leif more satisfied to clear all the weeds on the island. Its so dumb.


I have never used his weed service so had no idea it was that much. Definitely seems like a waste. I’d rather pull my own weeds for that price.


----------



## Corrie

xara said:


> the amount of pointless npc dialogue in the game is honestly kind of crazy. like, i personally don’t mind mabel’s changing room dialogue much, but orville’s dialogue on the other hand is just... so unnecessary when you’re just trying to go island hopping or visit someone else’s island lol.
> 
> they made it so that you can get to harv’s island from paradise planning and vice versa, so i really don’t see why they couldn’t implement a similar feature for island hopping and travelling. a “go to another island” option would’ve been amazing instead of having us sit through the same 2-4 minutes of dialogue every time. island hopping is especially frustrating — at least for me. like, you really gotta sit through orville’s “by the way, i see you have a nmt” and “are you all packed and ready to go?” dialogue, him contacting wilbur, your character and wilbur’s gate animation, and wilbur’s dialogue when you arrive on and leave an island for _every single island_.  i love island hopping so much, but the amount of unnecessary dialogue you gotta mash through to do it sucks.
> 
> also, sorry for kinda hijacking your original point LOL. you mentioning pointless dialogue reminded me of how much i hate orville’s.


You're so right. They made Harv's island actually have a purpose in the update but with all of Orville's dialogue you mash A through, it makes you not wanna go. It's such a shame. 

Also why does Orville kinda look like Bryce Papenbrook. Lolol


----------



## Robi

I hate terraforming water so much. It's s infuriating and it's so easy to make a misclick. Making waterfalls is also annoying.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Robi said:


> I hate terraforming water so much. It's s infuriating and it's so easy to make a misclick. Making waterfalls is also annoying.


Oh yeah its annoying, especially when trying to make diagonal paths for the bridges. I spent 20 minutes trying to get the right angle and width and that was a real pain.


----------



## Lotusblossom

everytime I put away a tool or change a tool whatever the character turns to the front. that's really annoying to have to turn it back everytime. 

the flowers over growing everything
 got to be kidding me 

the fact that I never have enough room in my pockets 

the fact that I still haven't unlocked storage 


the fact that this game has taken up so much of my time only to be a waste of my life. made me miss out on important things and for what? I'll probably NEVER finish my island. takes so long!


----------



## Corrie

Robi said:


> I hate terraforming water so much. It's s infuriating and it's so easy to make a misclick. Making waterfalls is also annoying.


Why couldn't they have changed the method of terraforming and decorating your island to how it's done in HHP??? I would've killed for that. Leave an option there to do it the 'old way' for those who prefer it but give the option for those who like things fast lolol. But seriously, hopefully they change it to more of a grid method in the next game.


----------



## Shawna

I know this is already been talked about, probably multiple times, but there will be a lot of times where I want to give a villager something, like a daily gift, but they will be doing something, and I would have to wait Lord knows how long -_-


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Yes Mabel, I want to enter a changeroom, you don't need to tell me it's open, just let me in. I think about how it would be like to have that pointless dialogue be cut everytime I enter the dressing room. Like imagine how awesome that would be if it were gone.


It's funny that Mabel will kick you out of terraform mode so you can go into the dressing room, but a swimsuit draws the line. Like every time that happens when I had the diving suit on, I just walked right back out of the store. Inconvenience turns us off Nintendo.

The dialogue in this game is so stupid. Flick and CJ just need to shut up. I love how a majority of people were like 'omg they're so quirky it's so great!' and now no one talks about them because they realized their redundant and bloated dialogue sucks.

Or how Oriville will ask you twice if you really want to go to Harv's island or somewhere. If I said I wanted to fly somewhere, don't ask me again. 'So you want to go right now?' What kind of question is that? If I say no I'm just going to have to button mash through your crappy bloated dialogue again.

I'm almost convinced that this was just another way for them to artificially pad the game because they knew it dropped barebone.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> It's funny that Mabel will kick you out of terraform mode so you can go into the dressing room, but a swimsuit draws the line. Like every time that happens when I had the diving suit on, I just walked right back out of the store. Inconvenience turns us off Nintendo.
> 
> The dialogue in this game is so stupid. Flick and CJ just need to shut up. I love how a majority of people were like 'omg they're so quirky it's so great!' and now no one talks about them because they realized their redundant and bloated dialogue sucks.
> 
> Or how Oriville will ask you twice if you really want to go to Harv's island or somewhere. If I said I wanted to fly somewhere, don't ask me again. 'So you want to go right now?' What kind of question is that? If I say no I'm just going to have to button mash through your crappy bloated dialogue again.
> 
> I'm almost convinced that this was just another way for them to artificially pad the game because they knew it dropped barebone.


If they would've just add the feature "I want to visit someone via Dodo Code" then maybe all that pointless dialogue of orville will be cut down. Whats funny is that when I choose "Local Play" when playing with myself Orville gets straight to the point and he asks you the island you are going to instead of how when you choose "Online Play" He constantly asks you questions of "How do you want to travel?" and "Hey would you enter the dodo code?".


----------



## peachsaucekitty

it's been almost a year since i bought New Horizons {i only remember because i did May Day when i first played} and i've reset about 3 times, and my 4th reset will probably be selling my whole copy, since i am thoroughly disappointed and a bit mad at this game LMAO


----------



## TheDuke55

peachsaucekitty said:


> it's been almost a year since i bought New Horizons {i only remember because i did May Day when i first played} and i've reset about 3 times, and my 4th reset will probably be selling my whole copy, since i am thoroughly disappointed and a bit mad at this game LMAO


Granted that this game is not my favorite AC title, I don't think I could ever reset even once. I feel like if I ever reset any of the AC titles, I'd probably never put the same amount of effort into it. Let alone if I even followed through and didn't abandon the game. Especially with this game with how I would lose all of the DIY progress.

On that note, why couldn't they have you sell the island to Nook like they made possible in NL? You get a certain amount of bells and retain all of your catalogue. That would soften the blow with having to gather all of the DIY again.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

TheDuke55 said:


> Granted that this game is not my favorite AC title, I don't think I could ever reset even once. I feel like if I ever reset any of the AC titles, I'd probably never put the same amount of effort into it. Let alone if I even followed through and didn't abandon the game. Especially with this game with how I would lose all of the DIY progress.
> 
> On that note, why couldn't they have you sell the island to Nook like they made possible in NL? You get a certain amount of bells and retain all of your catalogue. That would soften the blow with having to gather all of the DIY again.


i always do that whenever i reset, no matter what game you play, your first town always has a special charm to it that can't be replicated again :v
also, that would be pretty cool. i guess they either forgot, or didn't add it in because the island still *technically* belongs to Nook.


----------



## Starboard

TheDuke55 said:


> The dialogue in this game is so stupid. Flick and CJ just need to shut up. I love how a majority of people were like 'omg they're so quirky it's so great!' and now no one talks about them because they realized their redundant and bloated dialogue sucks.
> 
> Or how Oriville will ask you twice if you really want to go to Harv's island or somewhere. If I said I wanted to fly somewhere, don't ask me again. 'So you want to go right now?' What kind of question is that? If I say no I'm just going to have to button mash through your crappy bloated dialogue again.
> 
> I'm almost convinced that this was just another way for them to artificially pad the game because they knew it dropped barebone.


I agree those characters' overly-long dialogue is bad, but Gulliver/Gullivarrr is actual insanity....


----------



## Jaco

Full disclosure that I'm a fan of most of the hourly music (I think it has a modern sound to it), but I don't like the remixed 5pm version you posted. Wayyyy too much reverb, and there's something about the brushed snare (I think?) that isn't lining up with something else in the track.

It might be cool as a club track if Club LOL was brought back or something, but I'd feel so distracted if I was gardening and that version came on.


----------



## VanitasFan26

So something I found about Katrina that is pretty dumb is that if you don't have enough bells for purification she won't do it and even after you come back with more bells she STILL refuses to do it. So let this be a warning to make sure you have a lot of bells when talking to Katrina because you may never know when you will get the "Back Luck" fortunes.


----------



## xara

VanitasFan26 said:


> So something I found about Katrina that is pretty dumb is that if you don't have enough bells for purification she won't do it and even after you come back with more bells she STILL refuses to do it. So let this be a warning to make sure you have a lot of bells when talking to Katrina because you may never know when you will get the "Back Luck" fortunes.


that’s genuinely so dumb wth??? i’m really hoping that that’s just a glitch or an error that nintendo overlooked, and not something that was added in intentionally.


----------



## VanitasFan26

You know something else I just realized after restarting? There was an option to "Skip" the opening intro. That is a great feature so then why isn't not in most of the game? They really should've added a skip option. While I understand that they want people to take their time in the game its just that when you see the same cutscenes and dialogue over and over they should have the option to skip it so that way they are not forced into watching it. The online is so unbearable, forcing you to stop what you're doing just to see who is arriving and who is leaving. Its cute the first time but it gets annoying when you have multiple people visiting your island.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I don’t think AC:NH feels like a real Animal Crossing game. Don’t get me wrong, I think it’s fun, but I could play City Folk and Wild World for months without getting bored. That’s not the case with New Horizons.

- Why did they release AC:NH as an „unfinished“ game? So many NPCs and features from old games were missing and traded for other, not as important features. Some of it was fixed with the 2.0 update, but Harvey‘s island for example isn’t really as good as the city from City Folk or the Main Street from New Leaf.

- The villagers almost feel unnecessary, they don’t have unique dialogue and try way too hard to be your friend. They felt more alive when they couldn’t sit down or sing, but instead had great dialogue and unique personalities.

- It’s all about looks and customization. I think customization is fun, but it shouldn’t be the main focus. It’s all about you being the island representative. I personally don’t like to be able to customize EVERYTHING, but instead be _part_ of the town just like the other villagers.

- Why isn’t it possible to change your own house exterior anymore like it was in New Leaf? Everything can be customized except for your own house.

- There are only two shops on the island itself. There’s no development seen except for one upgrade. Every other installment of the Animal Crossing Series featured multiple upgrades of Nook‘s cranny.

- Terraforming and other things have an annoyingly long animation. The loading screen takes multiple minutes sometimes. If you want to visit another town, the game takes you through multiple unnecessary screens.

- Everything is so easy. Getting the gold tools, paying off your loan, earning bells, … In previous games things took a little longer, but therefore felt more like an achievement.


----------



## Starboard

TurnipBell20 said:


> - Why isn’t it possible to change your own house exterior anymore like it was in New Leaf? Everything can be customized except for your own house.


At a certain point into the game you can change your exterior if you talk to Tom Nook! The options are more realistic than they were in New Leaf though, it would be nice if they left in some of the more unique designs like the castle.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Why arnt there 4 leaf clovers in the game anymore? It would have been an easy keep. Great for decorating and a good craft ingredient. I really miss them. I made paths with them. I'm just getting sad at this point. Iv been redecorating but I'm bored again with nothing to keep doing on the island.  So many things could have been added and they weren't. I'm still waiting for a ball that can be kicked around with villagers.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Why is it every time I want to talk to a villager they are nowhere to be seen around the island and they are not in their home? I have to always save and quit the game just to make them spawn in a different area. Its so annoying when looking for them.


----------



## dizzy bone

With the amount of sticks I have to pick up each day... you'd think a tornado blew through town. And then I always accidentally kick away my paths in the process of clean up  The most annoying chore.


----------



## TheDuke55

dizzy bone said:


> With the amount of sticks I have to pick up each day... you'd think a tornado blew through town. And then I always accidentally kick away my paths in the process of clean up  The most annoying chore.


It's so annoying. They should've had it that sticks would drop in/around 1-2 stars, but after 3 it only happens if you shake a tree. That way it gives it that deserted island feel and the more stars you get the more progressed your island has become.




So in NL Cyrus could customize furniture with QR codes that you made. But you couldn't drop the piece outside because the QR code was linked to the villager (due to every human villager having a separate QR account) but in NH the QR account is shared.

So why is it that we can't drop customized QR furniture for another villager (of the same island) to pick it up for their home's interior decorations. It's just so backwards. They share the same QR that is on the furniture piece. Yeah I get it, they did it so visitors couldn't take the furniture, but there are ways around/to fix that.

The game just has so many QoL features that make it so good while also adding unnecessarily complicated inconveniences. Like why can't Mabel just force your diving suit off like she does with the terraform hat, why do we have to waste so much time buying one article of clothing and going through the process all over again, why is Oriville's flight set-up so needlessly complicated? 5 customize kits at a time, when a lot of the furniture takes half or more than that?

This is 2022 and a AAA company. They shouldn't get a free pass for this sort of stuff.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I'm annoyed that when you go to hang a bag on the wall, it's always attached to an awkward looking mannequin. Who does that in real life?? Why can't they just have bags hang from wall hooks? It would look so much better/realistic


----------



## Croconaw

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I'm annoyed that when you go to hang a bag on the wall, it's always attached to an awkward looking mannequin. Who does that in real life?? Why can't they just have bags hang from wall hooks? It would look so much better/realistic


I figured something like this would have been obvious. People hang bags on wall hooks, and not some weird looking mannequin thing. It doesn’t make sense.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> I figured something like this would have been obvious. People hang bags on wall hooks, and not some weird looking mannequin thing. It doesn’t make sense.


Also speaking of bags, I am disappointed that they are not used as a way to expand your pocket storage. It would've been helpful to store your tools and that way you had more Pocket Space if you were say clearing out flowers and you had a Garbage Can in your bag that you can just place down whenever you need to use it. Bags are just used for more fashion show offs rather than taking full advantage of.


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> Also speaking of bags, I am disappointed that they are not used as a way to expand your pocket storage. It would've been helpful to store your tools and that way you had more Pocket Space if you were say clearing out flowers and you had a Garbage Can in your bag that you can just place down whenever you need to use it. Bags are just used for more fashion show offs rather than taking full advantage of.


I thought they were going to be an accessory to hold all your tools so that you didn't take up space in your inventory. And with tools breaking, I sometimes have double of the same tool. So that would be helpful.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I thought they were going to be an accessory to hold all your tools so that you didn't take up space in your inventory. And with tools breaking, I sometimes have double of the same tool. So that would be helpful.


Thats an idea. If the tools were to stack with each other that would be even more helpful.


----------



## HappyTails

This game totally trolls. 

So I just went and bought a Physical Copy of New Horizons for my other Switch. Gave myself a random name and birthday. This island will be solely a time travel/restart island.

Well guess what happens with my random name and birthday island? It gives me the exact layout I've been looking forever for on my main island. I feel trolled! If it has a blue airport, then I'm throwing this game in the trash lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> This game totally trolls.
> 
> So I just went and bought a Physical Copy of New Horizons for my other Switch. Gave myself a random name and birthday. This island will be solely a time travel/restart island.
> 
> Well guess what happens with my random name and birthday island? It gives me the exact layout I've been looking forever for on my main island. I feel trolled! If it has a blue airport, then I'm throwing this game in the trash lol


I know the feeling. I was trying to get an Airport that had a Blue color on the 2nd island, but then I get the SAME green color airport that I have on my main island. I was just like "ah forget it color is overrated anyways"


----------



## Starboard

I agree so much with the weird mannequins on the wall! I know at least some of the hats hang flat against the wall so why couldn't they make everything else look normal too? They would barely have to mess with the models. So many things in this game have me imagining that the devs were desperately running out of time lol.

Also agree that bags should be able to hold things, I currently have a whole line of pocket space taken up by tools and backups.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay seriously, there should be a "Use Nook Miles Ticket" whenever you're at Harvs island. Its so annoying having to go back to your airport and then speak to orville for like the 500th time just to use a Nook Miles Ticket and also you should have the abillity to use a Nook Miles Ticket when you want to fly to different islands whenever you're trying to look for villagers or gathering materials through Nook Mile islands.


----------



## HappyTails

It would have been nice to have an auto feature when the characters go on and on and on and on and ON AND ON AND ON! That way we don't have to sit here spamming the 'hurry up and shut up already' button just to get onto the next thing. Especially at the beginning when you first start. I mean OMG! Annoying!!


----------



## WriterofWritings

I get so excited when one of my islanders is doing a DIY in their house, only for it to be one I already have. I wish they wouldn't give you one you had already; it would make collecting all of them a lot less tedious. Same for finding them in message bottles.


----------



## maria110

I'm annoyed that the game developers haven't fixed the slow crafting system and the flower spawn problem and the excessive dialog menus that you have to smash through.  Also, cherry blossom recipes and mush recipes are still really hard to get.  I hate that.


----------



## Corrie

I know I complain about this all the time but the five item order limit is an abomination. I've been heavily decorating my island and therefore ordering lots of stuff and oh my god, it's awful. I have to keep time travelling which is a nuisance. It's gotten to the point where I just want to order them off shops on this site and pay someone to do it.

I know the switch isn't powerful and probably can't handle it but my god, throw us a bone.


----------



## King koopa

WriterofWritings said:


> I get so excited when one of my islanders is doing a DIY in their house, only for it to be one I already have. I wish they wouldn't give you one you had already; it would make collecting all of them a lot less tedious. Same for finding them in message bottles.


Yeah, it's funny because it works in the complete opposite way imo. If you don't have it, you're given the option to decline, but if you do have it, you're forced to take it. I wish the option to decline was always there, whether you have the diy or not.


----------



## Beanz

i hate how new horizons has convenient features all applied to the wrong mechanics. for instance, the nook phone, there are some things we really did not need like the rescue app and the nook shopping app. the rescue app is dumb because if i get stuck somehow i can just save and quit then log back in. i never have unlocked the nook shopping app but that’s dumb too, we already have the catalog available 24/7 at resident services plus we don’t need amazon for animal crossing.

what we really needed is the ability to craft in bulk which i know is a common complaint. what really bothers me and what made me ultimately leave new horizons was how decorating was the main focus of the game. customization is the main reason that i was drawn to the series in the first place but new horizons makes it extremely overbearing and it’s almost as if nintendo forgot about all the other aspects of the game.

i liked it better when animal crossing was about exploring and working with what the game gave you instead of becoming god and changing every little detail. i get that animal crossing had to evolve somehow except terraforming wasn’t it, also the graphics are the second main reason why i left and went back to previous ac games. i mean, the graphics are great and im sure a lot of work was put into them, but nintendo could’ve slapped the pocket camp graphics together and i would’ve been happier. technically speaking, the pocket camp graphics aren’t even half as “good” as the new horizons graphics are but i would’ve taken it because they have 100x more personality. i know these are things that _i _personally don’t like about new horizons but im kind of concerned about the direction that the series/franchise is going.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I hate how villagers have to keep point out stuff in their home whenever you visit them. It just gets annoying!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I have been thinking about this for a while but I decided to write about it. New Horizons is just... not there... I dont know really how to explain it. I really get interested when people say "the reason why no one plays NH or complains is because we all played way to much and burnt out quicker than the devs expected." Thats just somewhat true? I feel like its not that. I never got bored of past games. In NH its not that WE were the issue its that the GAME was the issue. Slowly the cracks start to show. New Horizons is hands down the perfect place for beginners because of how simple it is and many mechanics are easier and dumbed down but I feel like what used to be a hassle, now adds depth that NH lacks. Flowers and trees wilting was a mechanic in the game for YEARS but now its not here. NH doesnt feel like a true successor to NL. All AC games except City Folk truly felt like an evolution and NH doesnt. It was supposed to be the best of all AC games with new things but it ended up being a soft reboot for the series. NH IS AN AMAZING GAME but everyone who praises it and loves it so much and has played past games is 100% because of what they got out of the series. They were designers. AC games normally appeal to 2 types of people: The designers, and the villagers. NH is 100% geared towards the designers. Things are WAY easier to get and 90% of the substance in the game after 3 stars is designing. That is now what AC is. IDK BUT I JUST WANTED TO WRITE SOMETHING I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT. NH IS WONDERFUL JUST NOT WHAT I HAD WAITED YEARS FOR


----------



## Satori

I just can't grow to like this game .

Long time AC fan here , been playing since WW , bought and messed with City Folk and New Leaf extensively when they came out...I was very hyped for New Horizons and I did buy the Animal Crossing themed Switch for it when it was announced .


One of the first things I disliked about it was the fact multiplayer , friends letters and patterns were now locked behind a monthly subscription service whereas they used to be free before...and for a good couple of decades . But that's Nintendo for you and there's not much you can do about it .
The game itself , even more than its predecessors , also happened to feel pushy towards said multiplayer due to fruit , DIYs , flowers , furniture & variants , villagers and whatnot feeling somewhat harder to obtain by playing on your own compared to New Leaf .

The island itself felt small , especially when having to share it with another player ( which , if you have siblings or your special someone playing with you slowly grows to become a problem ) which then leads to another issue...the fact you can still not have separate save files for different players and thus have each person play on their own island , despite all the years and feedback that was provided over time in regard to this feature .

Nobody had asked for breakable tools , even less people had asked for breakable golden tools .

Getting the same DIYs over and over again every day instead of new ones isn't really nice either .

Villagers feel almost like cosmetic items ; they have no personality or depth to their dialogue anymore , there's no lore to discover behind the recurring main npcs anymore such as the Able sisters or Nook . People trade them as if they were furniture .

The patterns limit is still rather small and searching for the ones you want kind of sucks unless you are ready to spend hours browsing Twitter blogs and the likes .

Even after buying Happy Home Paradise I feel there's so little furniture variety to mess with ; I miss the old games sets .

The Cranny needed some more upgrades , getting furniture at such a slow pace is just a pain , especially when you see the same few items show up over and over day after day and you can now decorate the island's exterior too...this only slows the game's pacing down to a halt unless you are , again , trading with other players .

Terraforming is such an amazing feature but it's implemented in such an annoying way . Forcing the player to pay every time to move a house / bridge / ramp and having them wait , having them manually remove every tree and flower and piece of furniture....it's kind of discouraging compared to the way the dlc lets you deal with such things and honestly it's one of the reasons as to why I don't want to start reworking my island...the amount of bells , the time-gates...it feels daunting .

I also kind of dislike Nook Miles . I don't like having to do daily quests in my games and the rewards I get in ACNH by annoying myself up to the point of farming them feel completely underwhelming . NMTs often lead you to islands you have already visited before and where there simply isn't anything you need , getting a villager you want is like playing a gacha . It's just a pain .
Kapp'n's island tours suffer from the same issue ; monotonous procedurally generated islands where you often can't find anything you need .

Flowers not withering grows to be another problem over time . Sure , you can place invisible patterns down but they will still find a way or your younger siblings will erase the patterns and not tell you anything , causing flowers to expand where they shouldn't .

DLCs and free updates felt more like stuff that should have been in the base game already...and the fact Nintendo already dropped support for this game is kind of sad . It would have deserved more .

I do miss previous titles hourly music . A lot . Not a huge fan of the new tracks and I wish we just got the option to pick what we want to listen to out of all of the franchise's tracks , maybe mix and match ( idk , play City Folk's 5 am and New Leaf's 6 am ) . 


I do wish the game had expanded in a different direction .
I would have liked to explore a larger island , meet new and unique key npcs , maybe have a different camera system as an option to make the game feel a bit more immersive and experience it from different perspectives ( but they only modeled the FRONT of the houses and trees , they are not even meant to be seen from the back or from the side...it's so sad... ) , I would have liked for more activities and cool mini-events to be available , get to build actual bonds with the villagers , have more of a progression system ( different optional shops and upgrades for them , an improvement over WW's housing... ) , more variety when it comes to furniture styles and to islands themselves ( while nowadays everyone has their lil' japanese area , their kids tent one...makes lots of 5* islands feel as if they lack an original vibe to them ) . More of an evolution in general , even in an experimental direction , with new fun mechanics and stuff to try out .

Idk . Just felt the need to rant . Feeling overwhelmed at the thought of re-designing my island so it doesn't look like poop and even then Idk how much fun I could squeeze out of the game since villagers just don't add much to the whole thing anymore . I honestly can't get back into NH . I don't even think I will buy another AC title as things stand .


----------



## Flicky

I just need to rant about the online mode again. I really do believe that this system could be the worst one I've ever used in my life, no exaggeration.

I'm so tired of people (trolls?) keeping their inventory screen up and leaving the game so that no one can leave. There's not even a way to kick a problematic player that does it - you can either throw everyone out, or hope the individual gets bored. Otherwise, a player has to force-leave the island and everyone is restarted to their last save point. Not even mentioning those ridiculous loading screens! Why do they exist? Other games have no problem spawning players in and out without disrupting the game, so why does ACNH need such ridiculously long cutscenes?

I truly hope the next AC game takes a good look at online games, and puts more effort into making an enjoyable online experience.


----------



## Starboard

I'm glad I never succumbed to buying NSO and enjoyed the game anyway. The way ACNH incorporated it still seems too shady for me to feel good about supporting...

Sadly Nintendo's not going to notice or care


----------



## Corrie

Why does the villager dialogue feel so short? Sometimes it'll be my first time talking to that villager that day and they'll say one sentence to me and just cut off the conversation. It feels so unnatural.


----------



## Croconaw

Starboard said:


> I'm glad I never succumbed to buying NSO and enjoyed the game anyway. The way ACNH incorporated it still seems too shady for me to feel good about supporting...
> 
> Sadly Nintendo's not going to notice or care


As an XBOX gamer, I was already used to paying for online services. I’m actually surprised it took Nintendo so long to jump on that. I expected this to happen sooner.


----------



## KYM1996

I just really want a "Shopping Cart" feature for the Able Sisters that lets us buy clothing in bulk and automatically transfers the purchased clothing into the storage. I don't think I would be able to complete my clothing catalog without it 

And also, maybe a separate storage for DIY recipes. Maybe some kind of furniture item that you can interact with, which stores recipes. Players can browse through the list of recipes, know which ones they already know and grab the ones they don't know


----------



## Belle T

The difference is that Microsoft's online offerings are at least _good _and come with a wide array of benefits_.  _Nintendo's netcode has and since the Wii era has always been kind of rubbish, and last I checked (this may have changed since then) Nintendo doesn't even use dedicated server for their online games.  I wouldn't mind paying for NSO (particularly at its original price) if it were an actually good service, but at the moment, I just don't think it's worth my money.


----------



## Croconaw

KYM1996 said:


> -snip-


I hated accidentally picking the option that makes you change into the things you bought and you end up looking like a clown. That’s the worst.


----------



## Moritz

Corrie said:


> Why does the villager dialogue feel so short? Sometimes it'll be my first time talking to that villager that day and they'll say one sentence to me and just cut off the conversation. It feels so unnatural.


Villagers in this game use a dialogue tree which expands the more you talk to them.

Sadly this means that if you only talk to them a couple of times each day, you will get short repetitive dialogue from them.

I believe they actually have the most dialogue in the whole series. Only lots of it is situational (like talking about the weather or an item on your island near by) or requires lots of pestering.

The first time you talk to them, it's like a "hey what's up" thing. You gotta talk more for better conversation.

And then if you talk more they say you're talking to them lots.

Its unfortunate.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Moritz said:


> Villagers in this game use a dialogue tree which expands the more you talk to them.
> 
> Sadly this means that if you only talk to them a couple of times each day, you will get short repetitive dialogue from them.
> 
> I believe they actually have the most dialogue in the whole series. Only lots of it is situational (like talking about the weather or an item on your island near by) or requires lots of pestering.
> 
> The first time you talk to them, it's like a "hey what's up" thing. You gotta talk more for better conversation.
> 
> And then if you talk more they say you're talking to them lots.
> 
> Its unfortunate.


That's actually some cool info. Having a dialogue tree that grows the more you talk to a villager is something I've been articulating on in terms of moving the series forward, but it seems it's not as executed as well as it could've been. I should probably test this out for myself at some point to give a proper evaluation.


----------



## Starboard

Tarantella said:


> The difference is that Microsoft's online offerings are at least _good _and come with a wide array of benefits_.  _Nintendo's netcode has and since the Wii era has always been kind of rubbish, and last I checked (this may have changed since then) Nintendo doesn't even use dedicated server for their online games.  I wouldn't mind paying for NSO (particularly at its original price) if it were an actually good service, but at the moment, I just don't think it's worth my money.


This is very true but the biggest reason I disliked the way they did NSO is because they literally locked us out of things by making them only obtainable through trading, which required NSO. And aside from that, every little thing that required the internet was locked away too, not just online play. It was a bad experience when I paid for the console+game (huge money at the time as I was unemployed) and then found out I still didn't have access to it all.


----------



## angiepie

I've been island hopping for either Maple, Marshal or Peanut and I've still had NO luck. I've gotten all the octopi in the game on these islands and they're the rarest type of villager. The animal crossing RNG gods must really hate me.


----------



## angelcat621

Late-night rant here. I need to be able to get all fruits without trading. The only WiFi I can access won't allow anyone not on the same connection to or from my island. I was at a 4th of July party today with a good local connection with 3 other people who had the game and NONE had oranges. This accursed fruit continues to plague my nightmares as I've tried trading for it but can't.  Guess you could say all of my efforts are *fruitless*.


----------



## themysterybidder

@angelcat621   If you ever get a steady connection or want go give it a go, PM me as I have plenty oranges.
Why can't we multiple buy at the Able Sisters? It's annoying everytime having to go in and out of the fitting room.


----------



## Croconaw

I wish it was easier to do things without WiFi. I have WiFi now, but for most of my time playing New Horizons, I didn’t. It seems almost impossible to do anything without it. It’s like Nintendo wants you to pay for their services. Not everyone has access to WiFi or the means to get it. This is a real problem. It didn’t seem necessary for the predecessors.


----------



## Drawdler

Something petty that annoys me is how some villager photos/posters don’t match their default attire. Leonardo, Keaton, Coco and Roswell have this issue for example. I think they look cool in their photos (Keaton looks a lot better and Coco looks better to me) but then the vast majority of villagers have photos matching their default look perfectly. It’s the inconsistency that bothers me. Clay having no clothes is sort of funny, but it’s still weird.

Headcanon that once Leonardo moves out of my island (and he will be missed), his weird business suit photo represents him moving onto something more lucrative, and is a gift he sent back after some business ventures.


----------



## themysterybidder

Drawdler said:


> Something petty that annoys me is how some villager photos/posters don’t match their default attire.


Lionel's photo really bugs me as he's got his eyes closed!

I wish we could take one of our villagers over to HHP or take them shopping in Nook's, etc. I would love to be able to not just invite my villagers for coffee but to buy one as a take out and give it to them.


----------



## Mothership

Stupid auto fill. I spent hours yesterday looking for a ninth villager for my new town but couldn't find anyone I liked. I WAS going to continue my search today, but the game filled the plot with that ugly pig, Rasher. Ugh.


----------



## TheDuke55

New Leaf gave a QR folder for each character that you made. Thus you could quadruple the amount of QRs you had with 4 villagers. This is not the case in NH. The QRs are shared.

I just started using some more custom paths since the main ones weren't doing it. (Plus they're always so symmetrical and clean cut. It looks unnatural for anything not 'man-made'

So I made a small construction dirt path and I heard how people commented how the paths don't quite have the same footstep and to which I say what footstep? There's no sound when the music and waterfall tries to overpower everything with their obnoxious sounds. It almost seems like they forgot to add sound to it. Even a generic footstep would had been fine. Now it just sounds unnatural.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

After spending 99 tickets looking for Molly, I settled on Fauna. She spawns often for me and I do like her. I saw every normal villager at least once except for like 12. A duck only spawned twice in all of that and of course it was Deena both times . I'll try my luck with Molly through campsite visits I guess. I thought I could hang in there on the hunting for Molly to spawn, but it feels impossible lol. And I feel like most of my achievement mile rewards are wasted. And not once did a squirrel spawn. I get that RNG is random, but it would have been nice to have some rules to it, like after a species is picked, pick a character that wasn't recently spawned first. I know it probably isn't organized that way, but still. But I suppose I can continue knowing that after spending 70+ tickets after Fauna's first spawn, Molly still wouldn't spawn. I won't have to still there and wonder if I just held in a little longer if I would have gotten molly. 
Molly just isn't meant to be right now.. 

Now it's time to make Flick go broke...


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> After spending 99 tickets looking for Molly, I settled on Fauna. She spawns often for me and I do like her. I saw every normal villager at least once except for like 12. A duck only spawned twice in all of that and of course it was Deena both times . I'll try my luck with Molly through campsite visits I guess. I thought I could hang in there on the hunting for Molly to spawn, but it feels impossible lol. And I feel like most of my achievement mile rewards are wasted. And not once did a squirrel spawn. I get that RNG is random, but it would have been nice to have some rules to it, like after a species is picked, pick a character that wasn't recently spawned first. I know it probably isn't organized that way, but still. But I suppose I can continue knowing that after spending 70+ tickets after Fauna's first spawn, Molly still wouldn't spawn. I won't have to still there and wonder if I just held in a little longer if I would have gotten molly.
> Molly just isn't meant to be right now..
> 
> Now it's time to make Flick go broke...


Sorry you didn’t get Molly . The next time you are trying for her let me know. I have her on my island and she has only been gifted fruit. I do have her Amiibo if you want molly that hasn’t been gifted anything.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

azurill said:


> Sorry you didn’t get Molly . The next time you are trying for her let me know. I have her on my island and she has only been gifted fruit. I do have her Amiibo if you want molly that hasn’t been gifted anything.


Thanks but it's ok. I have her amiibo too but _the way_ I'm playing my ACNH doesn't connect to internet and amiibos aren't compatible with what I'm doing. It's cool, I'm sure I'll eventually find her through the campsite. It's just annoying how rng works in this game sometimes.


----------



## azurill

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Thanks but it's ok. I have her amiibo too but _the way_ I'm playing my ACNH doesn't connect to internet and amiibos aren't compatible with what I'm doing. It's cool, I'm sure I'll eventually find her through the campsite. It's just annoying how rng works in this game sometimes.


Your welcome, yea rng can be very annoying. Hope you have better luck next time you try and find her.


----------



## Starboard

MiniPocketWorld said:


> After spending 99 tickets looking for Molly, I settled on Fauna. She spawns often for me and I do like her. I saw every normal villager at least once except for like 12. A duck only spawned twice in all of that and of course it was Deena both times . I'll try my luck with Molly through campsite visits I guess. I thought I could hang in there on the hunting for Molly to spawn, but it feels impossible lol. And I feel like most of my achievement mile rewards are wasted. And not once did a squirrel spawn. I get that RNG is random, but it would have been nice to have some rules to it, like after a species is picked, pick a character that wasn't recently spawned first. I know it probably isn't organized that way, but still. But I suppose I can continue knowing that after spending 70+ tickets after Fauna's first spawn, Molly still wouldn't spawn. I won't have to still there and wonder if I just held in a little longer if I would have gotten molly.
> Molly just isn't meant to be right now..
> 
> Now it's time to make Flick go broke...


I've always thought the RNG should have some rules. It's way too easy/common for it to get out of hand and make us lose a ridiculous amount of resources or time


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish the Nook Miles Furniture accumulated snow on them in the winter, especially the Pergola and street lamps.


----------



## azurill

Now that I’m finally decorating with the bug model’s I have been storing I am disappointed we can’t put the smaller ones on the tree stumps. I think they would look really nice there.


----------



## Croconaw

I think the bubblegum accessory is really dumb. I can just imagine characters talking while blowing a bubble. And who walks around with a giant bubble coming from their mouth? That’s not how bubblegum works. I don’t know why it’s so popular. I can maybe understand for posing in pictures, but don’t have that on your character 24/7.


----------



## Drawdler

Y’know, when I‘ve posted in NL vs NH threads, I forgot to say this. NL was better for single player. Maybe this is slightly off-topic, but NH really does feel more multiplayer dependent. It keeps goading you into buying NSO and trading by giving you excess recipes and in general it’s a lot more grindy in some respects. I don’t know if I would say NL has more to do single-player, but it is easier to get into NL single-player than NH because of how progression works in that game.


----------



## Flicky

I hate that items that can be different colours don't show up when you go over them. I mean, it's easy to say Ranch Bed, but which one? There are several! If I'm on another island, I can't just place it down either. I don't want to catalog every item on the island just in case there are variations that I need, nor do I want to keep carrying expensive items back to customize. I'd rather they go to a player who really needs them.

I know it's a staple of AC games to feature the green leaves for a furniture item, etc., but I wish there was an easier way for those of us trying to complete catalogs to just let us know if we need it or not. Even a simple 'New!' next to the name would be a huge help.


----------



## nageki

oh it bugs me SO bad that even though my pier is on the left/west side of my island, kapp'n's boat will still depart eastward and return westward in the song animations!!!!! i can suspend my disbelief enough to make sense of it (maybe he's turning around in a big loop? i guess?) but every time i go on a tour and am watching the song animation i'm thinking "damn i sure wish my pier was on the other side of my island so this made SENSE!


----------



## Fey

Mothership said:


> Stupid auto fill. I spent hours yesterday looking for a ninth villager for my new town but couldn't find anyone I liked. I WAS going to continue my search today, but the game filled the plot with that ugly pig, Rasher. Ugh.


I think it’s such a shame (and annoyance) that you can’t invite people prior to placing a plot. It was possible with the initial three, so why remove that feature?

It’s honestly ruined island hopping for me—I’m not going to wait months for somebody to move only to have someone equally unsatisfying (or worse!) move in. My strategy is to have an amiibo camper lined up before hopping. That way I can at least invite them a third time and have them move in if I don’t find someone I like on a tour. That’s not an ideal scenario though, and it sucks for those without cards


----------



## Corrie

Why can't you put bushes in your storage????? I put them outside but they're not all in season so I can't tell what's what. Plus they're taking up room.


----------



## Croconaw

I wish we could place down empty buildings on our islands. Not houses, but commercial buildings like a police station or a hospital. I turned a whole house into a hotel, but imagine if I could actually make a hotel… I’m surprised this wasn’t a thing with how much emphasis Nintendo put on design.


----------



## Corrie

My brain is fried on what to design. I have lots of space to design my island but am out of ideas on what to put. The options I can come up with are boring. Another seating area, yet more cafes... They gave us more items but I still can't come up with anything unique. Not sure if I'm the only one having this issue.


----------



## maria110

More a pet peeve than a rant but I wish that buying a new outfit and changing into it immediately counted for the access your wardrobe and change your look Miles achievement.   Also,  I still haven't caught a third Napoleonfish for the model so I'm grouchy about that.  Have been trying for a couple hours today.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> My brain is fried on what to design. I have lots of space to design my island but am out of ideas on what to put. The options I can come up with are boring. Another seating area, yet more cafes... They gave us more items but I still can't come up with anything unique. Not sure if I'm the only one having this issue.


Add to that a lot of unnecessary restrictions, and designing becomes a big hassle trying to make something work.

Like I wanted to make an arcade building, but there's not a lot of arcade furniture like there was in NL so I had to compromise. The space invader piece is missing, so I used the study carrel and tablet to create a somewhat alright version. I designed several QR patterns for oldschool games like Donkey Kong, Dig Dud, Pacman ect and was proud of how they turned out. Only for it to be cropped by the tablet furniture piece. So I had to waste time figuring out where exactly I could edit the new grid to be positioned correctly for the smaller QR of the tablet furniture piece.

It ended up being something like 6 rows at the top and 5 on the bottom would not be seen.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> Add to that a lot of unnecessary restrictions, and designing becomes a big hassle trying to make something work.
> 
> Like I wanted to make an arcade building, but there's not a lot of arcade furniture like there was in NL so I had to compromise. The space invader piece is missing, so I used the study carrel and tablet to create a somewhat alright version. I designed several QR patterns for oldschool games like Donkey Kong, Dig Dud, Pacman ect and was proud of how they turned out. Only for it to be cropped by the tablet furniture piece. So I had to waste time figuring out where exactly I could edit the new grid to be positioned correctly for the smaller QR of the tablet furniture piece.
> 
> It ended up being something like 6 rows at the top and 5 on the bottom would not be seen.


That sounds terrible. The grid system sucks and legit ruins a lot of designs. I wanted to put a tree near a cliff with a waterfall behind it but of course I wasn't allowed to. If I wanted to there would be an awkward gap.


----------



## Tulaash

I wish that getting reactions wasn't so difficult. I'm missing a few reactions from a couple villager types, and I'm currently working on cranky. It feels like Fang is never going to give me that last reaction! What's weird is he gave me the best friends reaction before this one. I already got his photo, so I just need this one reaction and then I'm ready to move him out and move on to the next type.


----------



## Croconaw

This doesn’t pertain to New Horizons, more so Population Growing, but I hate how you’re just dragged into the HRA. I don’t like the unsolicited letters telling you what’s wrong with your home. I like how you actually have an option in the newer games to join or not (at least I think you get an option — I don’t recall getting any letters from them in New Horizons). I design my home in a way that makes me happy and not to please some phantom people from the HRA.


----------



## xxcodexx

i dont like how many villagers that you Have To Have. i know some folks can pull this off by terraforming, but i dont like doing that and the maps that ive had dont really have enough space to spread out the villagers AND have a bunch of different amusements in between without terraforming.
i wish they would make it *after youve achieved the 5 star island for awhile* so that you can boot out the neighbors that you dont want *my perfect number would be 5-6* and your ranking doesnt change; and you can still invite new villagers if you want.


----------



## Croconaw

xxcodexx said:


> -snip-


You don’t necessarily have to have ten. As far as I know,  you need at least 7 or 8 villagers to achieve a three star island (for terraforming), but other than that, you’re free to have however many villagers you want.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> This doesn’t pertain to New Horizons, more so Population Growing, but I hate how you’re just dragged into the HRA. I don’t like the unsolicited letters telling you what’s wrong with your home. I like how you actually have an option in the newer games to join or not (at least I think you get an option — I don’t recall getting any letters from them in New Horizons). I design my home in a way that makes me happy and not to please some phantom people from the HRA.


Agreed! Mail spam is bad enough, I don't need more. I delete those HRA letters immediately.


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> Agreed! Mail spam is bad enough, I don't need more. I delete those HRA letters immediately.


I just hate how you have to open up to delete them, and how there’s no option to delete in bulk — at least, not that I remember.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I just hate how you have to open up to delete them, and how there’s no option to delete in bulk — at least, not that I remember.


THAT TOO. I can't stand that. My inbox was full and I painstakingly had to enter each letter and delete one by one. I want to speak to the developers on a personal level.


----------



## Flicky

Croconaw said:


> This doesn’t pertain to New Horizons, more so Population Growing, but I hate how you’re just dragged into the HRA. I don’t like the unsolicited letters telling you what’s wrong with your home. I like how you actually have an option in the newer games to join or not (at least I think you get an option — I don’t recall getting any letters from them in New Horizons). I design my home in a way that makes me happy and not to please some phantom people from the HRA.


I really hate that. I signed up for it because I wanted the rewards that came from it, but now I get a pointless letter every week and I don't think there's a way to stop it. 

I'd much prefer it if, after reaching the highest level and award, you stopped receiving the letters, but can talk to an NPC instead whenever you want to check out your score.


----------



## Croconaw

Flicky said:


> I really hate that. I signed up for it because I wanted the rewards that came from it, but now I get a pointless letter every week and I don't think there's a way to stop it.
> 
> I'd much prefer it if, after reaching the highest level and award, you stopped receiving the letters, but can talk to an NPC instead whenever you want to check out your score.


That, or if we can toggle it on and off. That would’ve been an obvious feature.


----------



## nageki

god i wish there was a sort of "reset your island's terraforming to a default map" button or feature or something...like the cleanup feature but for your whole map lol. an "i hecked up real bad and need to get rid of it all just shove all the buildings on the beach" button


----------



## Shawna

Corrie said:


> Why can't you put bushes in your storage????? I put them outside but they're not all in season so I can't tell what's what. Plus they're taking up room.


This along with trees, flowers and other plants (You can put picked flowers in your storage, but not the entire flower plant)


----------



## SarahsNY

I am absolutely LOSING MY MIND trying to find and catch a Giraffe Stag. That and a fly are literally the last two bugs I need for my critterpedia. I have spent HOURS looking for this stupid beetle, walking back and forth slowly around palm trees…

I have completed the Critterpedia in WW, NL, and almost did in CF and GC. I am not exaggerating when I say this has been the most difficult and tedious thing to catch in all the games. I thought the Coelacanth in WW was as far as Nintendo would go to make me suffer. Guess not.


----------



## skweegee

SarahsNY said:


> I am absolutely LOSING MY MIND trying to find and catch a Giraffe Stag. That and a fly are literally the last two bugs I need for my critterpedia. I have spent HOURS looking for this stupid beetle, walking back and forth slowly around palm trees…
> 
> I have completed the Critterpedia in WW, NL, and almost did in CF and GC. I am not exaggerating when I say this has been the most difficult and tedious thing to catch in all the games. I thought the Coelacanth in WW was as far as Nintendo would go to make me suffer. Guess not.


This is going to suck since it will prevent you from making any progress until you've caught it, but the way I found the Giraffe Stag was to visit a Nook Miles island during the time of day where it could be found (between 5pm and 8am), and then staying on that island until I caught it. To make it easier, I cut down all of the regular trees on the island, dug up all of the stumps, and destroyed all of the flowers to try to reduce the potential spawn points for other bugs. Time will not advance on Miles islands. I mean, the time will change and the sun will still rise and set, but the island will otherwise remain in a time freeze, acting like it was whatever time you arrived at. That means that the bug will be able to spawn the entire day on the island rather than being restricted to between 5pm and 8am. You also won't be interrupted when the day rolls over like you normally would on your regular island. When you get tired of the grind, you can just suspend the game and come back to it later (or the next day) and pick right up where you left off at any time you'd like. It might still be a long and grueling grind, but in my opinion I found it to be easier than trying to hunt on my own island, which seemed to outright refuse to spawn any bugs on palm trees at all.


----------



## SarahsNY

skweegee said:


> This is going to suck since it will prevent you from making any progress until you've caught it, but the way I found the Giraffe Stag was to visit a Nook Miles island during the time of day where it could be found (between 5pm and 8am), and then staying on that island until I caught it. To make it easier, I cut down all of the regular trees on the island, dug up all of the stumps, and destroyed all of the flowers to try to reduce the potential spawn points for other bugs. Time will not advance on Miles islands. I mean, the time will change and the sun will still rise and set, but the island will otherwise remain in a time freeze, acting like it was whatever time you arrived at. That means that the bug will be able to spawn the entire day on the island rather than being restricted to between 5pm and 8am. You also won't be interrupted when the day rolls over like you normally would on your regular island. When you get tired of the grind, you can just suspend the game and come back to it later (or the next day) and pick right up where you left off at any time you'd like. It might still be a long and grueling grind, but in my opinion I found it to be easier than trying to hunt on my own island, which seemed to outright refuse to spawn any bugs on palm trees at all.


Thanks so much for the advice! I was doing that (learned from NL beetle farming back in the day lol), however I had no idea time didn’t advance on the islands, so that’s really good to know. I wanted to take a break quite a few times, but didn’t because I had a good island setup and didn’t want to do all the prep work again. Very helpful to know I can leave the game running!

Thankfully last night, about 30 minutes after posting I caught it! Then I went back to my town, threw a bunch of trash on the ground, and caught a fly, my actual final bug. A little anti-climatic, but I’m so glad I have them all now!

… now for the fish. Ugh.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Okay. I know this was brought up at some point in this thread, but the fact that villagers force you to stay in their homes for a certain amount of time instead of the game just allowing you to leave (as you could in _NL_) is a *sin*. Hell, instead of just going to their house, the game teleports both of you to the house — it's a pet peeve of mine, but I find that pretty lame because it's as if the game thinks you're dumb enough to _not_ know where your residents live.

There's still plenty of other things I have to get used to, such as Ordinances being useless now (aside from the Bell Boom one, which hasn't changed at all, thankfully), over-convenient mechanics, such as flowers not being able to die anymore (which just proves my point about Ordinances being inconsequential), tools breaking (it's ridiculous how axes showed visual wear in older games, but not in this one), and the way additional dialogue is locked behind a friendship meter that operates in the background, thus leading to the lines being repeated (something that's all too familiar with this series, to be frank). I'm just getting back into the game because instead of putting up with these issues, I went back to _AFe+_ and _New Leaf_ and played those for the better part of this year.

*EDIT: *I finally left Antonio's house. I just had to talk to him a couple times. He gave me an aircheck of "K.K. Ragtime" and sent me off, but I don't understand why he just didn't do that from the get go. His place isn't even remotely interesting because he still has the same drab room layout from the beginning of the storyline.


----------



## TheDuke55

@Introspective Onlooker Yeah I don't get why the ax in every other game showed signs of wear to indicate it's going to break, but when all the tools break, they don't even bother with a meter gauge of any kind. It doesn't make sense. This is something that should pop up during test plays. They either didn't bother with play testing, they gave the test players a very tight window, or they let a bunch of friends play test it.


A lot of people here mentioned you needed to talk to villager's more to have them bring up more meaningful dialogue, but I'm going on  2 1/2 years and it's still garbage. It doesn't matter if I talk to them a lot daily or don't bother at all, they regurgitate the same beginning lines. And some of the lines feels like it should lead into more of a conversation, but they end abruptly. It's very jarring. I've come to accept it for what it is, but it's still not good.

Like peppy villager's will mention how they played hide and seek by themselves and how lonely they are. It just feels like that should prompt additional dialogue for them to hang out or do an activity with you in some way. Or how big sister/uchi villagers will ask 'What are you up to for the next 8 hours, lol just kidding.' I just don't get that one. It feels like it should lead up to doing something with them. Of course people would want to hang out with animal villagers, the game is about living with animal villagers. Designing should not had been the backbone of the game.


Two things I came here to mention are the diving suit and Kapp'ns tours. The diving suit is very weird how it's identified. It acts as both clothes and a tool. You can't add it to the tool belt. It disappears from the pocket space when equipped/worn, unlike all the other tools. You can't keep it on when you go to the Able's changing room (unlike all other articles of clothing) and you'll be kicked out of the menu until you take it off. But Mable can take off your terraforming hard hat? It's just a weird mess the way they coded it.

Is it a tool or is it clothing????





Also Kapp'ns island tours are kind of the same compared to flying for the Nook Mile Islands. It's more convenient than slogging through buying a printed ticket and then flying, but that's about it. I usually get the native fruit island. There have been a few times I got the vine and moss island, but you get like a total of 7 vines and 16 moss (or something to that level) but it pales so much in comparison to just flying to the Happy Island (for free) since you can get about 60 moss weed and 15 or so vines. And you can just rinse and repeat that each day.

So Kapp'ns island is useless. Unless you get one of the special islands that they hyped up in the trailer, but I never get them. I thought it was cool that you could get a snowing island in the summer, but it took forever that by the time it was winter I got the snowing island. So big whoop, it was a useless trip for me by that point. Fix the rng in this game.


----------



## Mothership

AGGGH! WHY can't we filter out personalities we DON'T want while villager hunting on Mystery Islands??? I have every type EXCEPT cranky but am running into 99% NON cranky animals. The few cranky boys I've seen were ones I did not want. Guess I should have taken one of them anyway. It's just so frustrating to grind up the Nook Miles for tickets only to run into mostly non cranky animals. Sigh.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Reactions only being unlocked by villagers pinging you... by random chance. I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in the "Pet-Peeves/Petty Complaints" thread, but thinking about this makes me realize that it delves into a deeper issue at play. Remember how annoying it was that PWPs were gated by you being pinged in _New Leaf_? The developers apparently didn't learn their lesson in _New Horizons_, with its reactions, once again, being locked behind pings. They've put a mechanic that you could 100% unlock with little to no random factor at play in the last game, then decided on continuing this ass-bakwards trend of locking content in such a way which frustrates people. Why do we even NEED to unlock these, anyway? Our characters _obviously_ know how to freaking emote, so why can't they all just be available from the start? What _is_ logic to these people...


----------



## TheDuke55

Introspective Onlooker said:


> Reactions only being unlocked by villagers pinging you... by random chance. I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in the "Pet-Peeves/Petty Complaints" thread, but thinking about this makes me realize that it delves into a deeper issue at play. Remember how annoying it was that PWPs were gated by you being pinged in _New Leaf_? The developers apparently didn't learn their lesson in _New Horizons_, with its reactions, once again, being locked behind pings. They've put a mechanic that you could 100% unlock with little to no random factor at play in the last game, then decided on continuing this ass-bakwards trend of locking content in a such way which frustrates people. Why do we even NEED to unlock these, anyway? Our characters _obviously_ know how to freaking emote, so why can't they all just be available from the start? What _is_ logic to these people...


It worked better in NL since all you needed to do was bring Shrunk a snack every day and you were guaranteed a emotion. I still don't know if I have all of them or not ater 2-1/2 years of playing since it looks like my emotion log is not complete.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish there were more types of ordinances, and I wish each one did more things.. Right now I have the Night Owl one (I think thats what its called) but the shops being open later by 1 hour really isn't good enough. I wish they stayed open til like, 12:30 AM or something.


----------



## Croconaw

I wish they had shops open 24/7. And I wish there were more than just two shops on the game.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

I'm pretty bummed that there won't be a 2023 new year arch. I know they stopped updating new things, but they can at least do that. They should've just had a generic "happy new years" arch from the beginning.


----------



## Saah

Whyyyy can't I change my name... It's been years since launch, people call me something else now! Also visiting other islands takes SO LONG, so many updates and they didn't add some terminal in the airport to just input a dodo code and go? There are so many options to go through to visit someone via dodo code, if you select wrong once you have to do it all over again, how hard would it have been to just add a different way to fly that works only with dodo codes to streamline the process?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Mothership said:


> AGGGH! WHY can't we filter out personalities we DON'T want while villager hunting on Mystery Islands??? I have every type EXCEPT cranky but am running into 99% NON cranky animals. The few cranky boys I've seen were ones I did not want. Guess I should have taken one of them anyway. It's just so frustrating to grind up the Nook Miles for tickets only to run into mostly non cranky animals. Sigh.


A theory I have is that if you get a letter from a villager in the bottles, that villager sits in your campsite void and doesn't spawn on the Nook Islands until that animal has shown up at your campsite or they move in randomly. I noticed this matching at the beginning of new files, but I keep forgetting to write the villagers name down every time I find a bottle to really test it out since I don't visit other's islands to pick up their villagers in the void.


----------



## TheDuke55

It's not a really big deal, but I don't like that you can't use a mask (accessory) and a hat (covers top part) I feel like I remember being able to do that in NL. I would wear a gasmask and a hood unless I imagining that. So it made it a bit more creepy.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I really wish there was a feature that could just tell us if we already have an item in our inventory or something. The amount of times I've bought something thinking I don't have it only to find out I now have like 3-4 copies LOL. A better way to differentiate colour variations would be nice too... like ok I know I have like 6 starry garlands but which colours


----------



## Saah

just let me buy multiple items of the same kind at once in able sisters PLEASE i can't keep going to the changing room someone make mabel shut up or i will


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I never cared for the New Year's balloon arches but it's just plain wrong that there won't be any more of them! How could they only do 2 years worth??? They could have at least gone for 10 years


----------



## VanitasFan26

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I never cared for the New Year's balloon arches but it's just plain wrong that there won't be any more of them! How could they only do 2 years worth??? They could have at least gone for 10 years


Really goes to show you how Nintendo doesn't seem to care about this game.


----------



## xara

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I never cared for the New Year's balloon arches but it's just plain wrong that there won't be any more of them! How could they only do 2 years worth??? They could have at least gone for 10 years


they should’ve just made an arch that says “happy new year’s” on it if they were going to drop the game after less than 2 years. just having 2021 and 2022 arches feels silly lol.


----------



## Clock

Someone might have said this already but, I wish we can change island and player names


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

One thing that drives me up the wall is when a villager says they a nickname for you - Of course that's not what makes me mad, it's when you ask for the nickname and if you say you don't like it, the villager asks you to come up with one and you can't say no and get out of the situation.
Yesterday Judy said she had a nickname for me, which was _Dimples_. I have natural dimples when I smile, but even still it sounded a little odd, so I said no. And then Judy asks me for a nickname and I literally couldn't refuse, so I have to close the game to evade the situation. I think it's the same when a villager asks for a catchphrase and greeting, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## TheDuke55

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> One thing that drives me up the wall is when a villager says they a nickname for you - Of course that's not what makes me mad, it's when you ask for the nickname and if you say you don't like it, the villager asks you to come up with one and you can't say no and get out of the situation.
> Yesterday Judy said she had a nickname for me, which was _Dimples_. I have natural dimples when I smile, but even still it sounded a little odd, so I said no. And then Judy asks me for a nickname and I literally couldn't refuse, so I have to close the game to evade the situation. I think it's the same when a villager asks for a catchphrase and greeting, but I'm not 100% sure.


What was she calling you before? Like if you wanted her just to use your villager's name, just retype it in probably lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

TheDuke55 said:


> What was she calling you before? Like if you wanted her just to use your villager's name, just retype it in probably lol.


She was calling me by my villager's name (Zelda). At least the game auto-saves so I didn't lose much important progress when I closed the game, but yeah I don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## Corrie

I was designing a spot on my island for once and the ENTIRE time, three villagers wouldn't get the heck away from me. It was so annoying. Then once I was done, they vanished. I wanted to hit all of them with my shovel.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Corrie said:


> I was designing a spot on my island for once and the ENTIRE time, three villagers wouldn't get the heck away from me. It was so annoying. Then once I was done, they vanished. I wanted to hit all of them with my shovel.


Whenever stuff like this happens I always put fencing around the area that I am working on so that way they don't come near the area I am working at. These villagers don't have respect of boundaries or understand the meaning of Construction.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

I know it's probably been said, but:
I want my perfect fruit back


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> Whenever stuff like this happens I always put fencing around the area that I am working on so that way they don't come near the area I am working at. These villagers don't have respect of boundaries or understand the meaning of Construction.


I was so close to doing that. Literally one was naruto running back and forth so I couldn't even push him far in one direction.


----------



## TeaBiskit

I wish they added back all the non-native fruits like durians, mangos, persimmons, bananas, and lychees. It's a deserted island but we can't have tropical fruits...


----------



## cainhurst

Gods above I had forgotten how long the whole tutorial section of the game takes to get through! It's a bit of a slog. I'm talking about the time that needs to be invested in order to unlock everything... even if you hurry, it still feels like it stretches on for ages. I do wish there were a way to say "I already know all this" or "I've done this before"... the time-gating was necessary when the game first came out, but the release was years ago at this point. Almost three years, even! 

Restarting my island has reignited my interest in the game for sure, and I'm excited to have a new island to decorate. New year, new me, new island, lol. It just felt like time for a fresh start. But on the other hand... the work ahead of me is also kind of daunting...

Also remembering how obnoxious the text prompts are for traveling. It feels like you have to tell Orville a dozen different things just to go visit someone, and if you mess up the dodo code or pick the wrong option, it ends the dialogue entirely rather than just kicking you back to the previous option menu. I've always thought it would have been better to have separate counters for local and online play, or just a form you can tick certain options on, since Orville does mention paperwork. I dunno, it just seems like a weird design decision to do it the way they did, and then leave it that way, presumably indefinitely...

	Post automatically merged: Sunday at 12:58 PM



PoppyPumpkin said:


> I know it's probably been said, but:
> I want my perfect fruit back



You're not alone, friend! I wonder why it hasn't made another appearance. It's one of those things everyone has been asking for, practically since day one.

I miss the little designs on the tree stumps, too.


----------



## VanitasFan26

cainhurst said:


> Gods above I had forgotten how long the whole tutorial section of the game takes to get through! It's a bit of a slog. I'm talking about the time that needs to be invested in order to unlock everything... even if you hurry, it still feels like it stretches on for ages. I do wish there were a way to say "I already know all this" or "I've done this before"... the time-gating was necessary when the game first came out, but the release was years ago at this point. Almost three years, even!
> 
> Restarting my island has reignited my interest in the game for sure, and I'm excited to have a new island to decorate. New year, new me, new island, lol. It just felt like time for a fresh start. But on the other hand... the work ahead of me is also kind of daunting...
> 
> Also remembering how obnoxious the text prompts are for traveling. It feels like you have to tell Orville a dozen different things just to go visit someone, and if you mess up the dodo code or pick the wrong option, it ends the dialogue entirely rather than just kicking you back to the previous option menu. I've always thought it would have been better to have separate counters for local and online play, or just a form you can tick certain options on, since Orville does mention paperwork. I dunno, it just seems like a weird design decision to do it the way they did, and then leave it that way, presumably indefinitely...


2023 and we still don't have an option to turn off tutorials. That annoys me in general with most other games and ACNH is one of them that doesn't make you skip tutorials.


----------



## cainhurst

VanitasFan26 said:


> 2023 and we still don't have an option to turn off tutorials. That annoys me in general with most other games and ACNH is one of them that doesn't make you skip tutorials.



Right?? I can't remember if New Leaf was like that, but it still boggles my mind that New Horizons has this problem. I don't want to claim I understand the ins and outs of game coding but it doesn't seem like a totally impossible thing to do, and yet... here we are, lol.


----------

